# [SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви



## CrazySerb

*1.000km of highways for Serb Republic & Montenegro*

About time to start a thread about current & planned highway construction in Serb Republic & Montenegro:yes:

First, a little introduction:




> *Serb Republic - Република Српска*
> 
> Area - 25,053 km²
> Population - 1,600,000 (2006 est.)
> Capital - Banja Luka (250,000 pop.)





> *Montenegro - Црна Гора*
> 
> Area - 13,812 km2
> Population - 684,736 (2006 est.)
> Capital - Podgorica (~200.000 pop)


----------



## CrazySerb

Serb Republic, being larger than Slovenia, and with a population bigger than Estonia and Montenegro, about the size of Northern Ireland with a population of Cyprus, are calling for the construction of close to *one thousand* kilometers of highways within the next 5-10 years:yes:


----------



## CrazySerb

In Serb Republic, construction has already started on the very important *Banja Luka - Gradiska* highway section, a very much needed link with the *Belgrade-Zagreb* highway:yes:


----------



## CrazySerb

For Montenegro, the number one priority is the highway linking Serbian capital Belgrade with its port at Bar.



> Montenegrin part of motorway will be *185,5 km long*, an by far most expensive one, as estimated cost is around 2 billion euros. The rugged mountanious terrain imposes building large number of tunnels and bridges along the section. The Montenegrin part is currently in planning phase, as Montenegrin Faculty of Civil Engineering is curently in process of designing the motorway. So far, there is no consensus on how will Montenegro finance the building of this motorway. This is an immense investment for Montenegro, which has a GDP of 2,4 billion euros. It is estimated that the motorway *will incorporate over 18 km of bridges and 32 km of tunnels* on Montenegrin section.
> 
> Building of this motorway is considered a top priority by Montenegrin Government, as current road link of Montenegrin coast and Podgorica with northern Montenegro and Serbia is obsolete and dangerous road, with only two lanes. This road (part of European route E65) is isufficient to cope with growing tourism and transit of goods in Montenegro, and is a curvy mountanious road which lags behind Europeans standards.
> 
> The Montenegrin part of the road will pass trough Berane, Andrijevica, Mateševo, Smokovac, will bypass Podgorica, and will end near Bar. The only section for which the corridor is not yet defined is north of Podgorica, as there are two variants - one passing trough region of Kuči, the other passing through Vasojevići.


----------



## OettingerCroat

good luck, i'd love to drive on them!


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serb Republic to have new network of motorways by 2012 *



> Bosnia's Serb Republic and Austrian builder Strabag have agreed to the construction of roads in the region worth €2bn. The Serb Republic government and Strabag signed a memorandum of understanding in Vienna to form a joint venture that will build a network of motorways throughout the region by 2012, under a 30-year concession deal.
> 
> The Serb Republic is one of the two autonomous parts of war-divided Bosnia. The other is the Muslim-Croat Federation.
> 
> "This is the biggest post-war investment in the Serb Republic that will allow the inflow of €2b of foreign direct investment", Bosnian Serb Prime Minister Milorad Dodik is reported to have said.
> 
> The project includes a motorway connecting the Serb Republic's administrative centre Banja Luka with Gradiska on the Croatian border to the north and an east-to-west motorway from the Serbian border to the western town of Prijedor.
> 
> It also calls for the construction of the Serb Republic section of the north-to-south pan-European corridor, connecting the Hungarian capital Budapest with the Croatian port of Ploce and passing through Bosnia.
> 
> The Serb Republic Government also borrowed €20m in October, from the domestic bank NLB Razvojna Banka, for the construction of a 29km Banja Luka - Gradiska road in the north of the country.


----------



## Europa.

good build them it will benefit all of us kay:


----------



## CrazySerb

I mentioned already that the Belgrade-Bar highway is the #1 priority for Montenegro's government, but there's actually another proposed highway competing for attention - *the Adriatic-Ionian* highway, the shortest road connection between Italy & Greece, passing through Slovenia, Croatia, Montenegro and Albania. Montenegro's section of it would be about ~110km long.




After these two highways are built (total length ~300km) , the only other section that may be needed in near future would be a link between the capital and Montenegro's second largest city, Niksic. This highway could eventually be connected to the border with Bosnia and further on to Sarajevo:yes:


Niksic:


----------



## Qtya

OFF TOPIC QUESTION! SORRY! Why doesn't Republika Srpska of Bosnia joins with Serbia?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Confusing, i thought this thread was about Serbian motorways. (the Beograd Serbia).


----------



## KHS

Why Serb Republic thread? You already have your thread: Bosnia & Herzegovina


----------



## Europa.

Qtya said:


> OFF TOPIC QUESTION! SORRY! Why doesn't Republika Srpska of Bosnia joins with Serbia?




i got a question for you.. why doesn't vojvodina break off and merge with Hungary?


----------



## Qtya

Evropa said:


> i got a question for you.. why doesn't vojvodina break off and merge with Hungary?


Not the same thing. Republika Srpska is like a state within the State. No offence to anyone, it was just a neutral question.

BTW: In Vajdaság/Vojvodina the Hungarian people live in minority...


----------



## x-type

1. what the hell Montenegro has with Republic of Srpska?
2. 1000 km? :lol:
3. we have Bosnia & Herzegovina's motorways' thread
4. this thread should be closed


----------



## OettingerCroat

^^ yah it should... :lock:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think so too.


----------



## CrazySerb

While we wait for new highway construction photos , here's some shots showing the currens state of road infrastructure in Serb Republic....


----------



## [email protected]

here are a few more photos i made of E-70 section. it goes from croatian border to belgrade:


----------



## [email protected]

trip from belgrade to banja luka via croatia: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=525112

it's located in serbian subforum.


----------



## CrazySerb

Great news today - the project is moving closer & closer to reality:cheers: :cheers:



> *Friday November 9, 03:03 PM
> Strabag favoured in initial report on 2.9 bln eur motorway project in Bosnia *
> 
> VIENNA (Thomson Financial) - The commission responsible for awarding a 2.9 bln eur motorway construction and management project in Bosnia's Serb-run Republika Srpska has issued a report advocating a framework agreement with Strabag SE, the Austrian press agency APA reported citing the Bosnian daily Nezavisne Novine.
> 
> The commission's report will be addressed by Republika Srpska's government next Thursday *and the project is likely to be awarded within the next two or three months*, according to the Nezavisne Novine article, said APA.
> 
> *The Republika Srpska project involves the construction of 432 km of motorways and high-speed roads and envisions a 30-year road-charge concession, with the option of extending the concession period a further 15 years.*


----------



## Tubeman

OettingerCroat said:


> ^^ yah it should... :lock:


Done


----------



## mojaBL

*Croatian border - Belgrade*


----------



## lindenthaler

Superkulturne fotke, hvala  prekopirao sam ih u EE Highways thread!


----------



## Mateusz

Which motorways or expressways are under construction ? I have seen bypass of Beograd is under construction.


----------



## Nik the Greek

Hy MateoW.
Look here for more information about Serbian Express- and Motorways.
http://www.dzp.co.yu/


----------



## Nik the Greek

Nice 4 Greek-Rest Areas Olympus-Plaza on Serbia Motorway Beograd-Nis.
Look here:
http://www.olympusplaza.gr/


----------



## smokiboy

Any realistic idea when the motorway from Niš to the Bulgarian border will be built?


----------



## lindenthaler

Here are routes from Belgrade to Niš and Preshevo to Niš 

*BEOGRAD - NIŠ*


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*PREŠEVO - LESKOVAC BYPASS HIGHWAY (near to niš)*


----------



## Mateusz

Great pictures ! This motorway will need some widening soon :cheers:


----------



## Timon91

^^You've also changed your nick :lol:
Nice pictures indeed. The traffic jam for the toll booth seemed to be quite chaotic. Do you often have to wait for the toll booths?


----------



## lindenthaler

Timon91 said:


> ^^You've also changed your nick :lol:
> Nice pictures indeed. The traffic jam for the toll booth seemed to be quite chaotic. Do you often have to wait for the toll booths?


Not really, that toll both is gate to Belgrade, so in rush hour u have to wait maybe 15 min to pass through. But in the touristic saison when a lot of cars drive from northern and western to south and east and it s weekend it s easy possible to wait 30-40 min to pass it.


----------



## Timon91

40 mins for a toll booth? Is that only in Serbia or also in other parts of Europe (France?) I'm sorry I don't know, but the last toll booth I've seen was the one on the A4 in Poland, more than a year ago, and I never go to France or another country with toll booths.


----------



## lindenthaler

Timon91 said:


> 40 mins for a toll booth? Is that only in Serbia or also in other parts of Europe (France?) I'm sorry I don't know, but the last toll booth I've seen was the one on the A4 in Poland, more than a year ago, and I never go to France or another country with toll booths.


As said 40 min is extreme only on weekends in tourist saison + rush hour. That happens only in summer  Regulary, when it s not rush hour it takes max 5 min to pass through 

This is how it looks like most of time










And that s how it looks like on very bad day combined rush hour and when holidays in Europe ends then rest of Western Europe travels back via that highway:









Other (regular day) pictures:


----------



## Timon91

Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## Verso

Thanks for a few tons of interesting pics, idvd!  It's an interesting motorway, no boring plains. I'm surprised to see foreign places only in their original forms, no Serbian translation/Cyrillic.


----------



## Vrachar

^^
Those signs left from ex-YU times. By the new law all signange should be with Serbian translation/Cyrillic, like in your country (Reka/Rijeka, Celovec/Klagenfurt, ...).


----------



## wyqtor

Verso said:


> I'm surprised to see foreign places only in their original forms, no Serbian translation/Cyrillic.


Not quite original... they still didn't write in the Greek alphabet  (which maybe was a pretty good idea). 

But there are still plenty of old signs with Skop*l*je, Atina, etc.

I don't like the inconsistent signage for regular roads & so-called expressways (poluautoputevi - like the section near Vranje apparently) - they use a mish-mash of yellow and blue signs on both. The Croatian signage is a lot more consistent IMO.


----------



## Verso

Vrachar said:


> ^^
> Those signs left from ex-YU times. By the new law all signange should be with Serbian translation/Cyrillic, like in your country (Reka/Rijeka, Celovec/Klagenfurt, ...).


Or Pulj/Pula/Pola.  The best one would be Karlovec/Karlovac. :lol:



wyqtor said:


> Not quite original... they still didn't write in the Greek alphabet  (which maybe was a pretty good idea).
> 
> But there are still plenty of old signs with Skop*l*je, Atina, etc.


You're right, it should be Скопље-Skoplje/Скопје-Skopje, Софија-Sofija/София-Sofia, Атина-Atina/Αθήνα-Athina and Солун-Solun/Θεσσαλονίκη-Thessaloniki. =)


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> Thanks for a few tons of interesting pics, idvd!  It's an interesting motorway, no boring plains. I'm surprised to see foreign places only in their original forms, no Serbian translation/Cyrillic.


those are not original forms, those are english forms. original forms would be Sofija and Thessaloniki.


----------



## Verso

I see "Thessaloniki" on the signs, not "Salonica" or sth like that. As for "Sofia", it's the official transliteration of "София". "Sofi*j*a" is the Croatian, Slovenian, Serbian etc. version of it, but the more intl. version would be "Sofi*y*a". As it looks quite retarded, and as "Sofia" sounds the same, it's the official transliteration, not just the English expression. Just ask Bulgarians.


----------



## radi6404

Then it´s probably before Novisad, but there is a motorway section which starts and ends in the nationalroad. It is 20 km or so long and there is one section under construction.


----------



## Strajder

Yes, Belgrade/Novi Sad is motorway, between Batajnica and Beska (bridge over Danube). I think it's about 35 km long.


----------



## Kvaka 22

radi6404 said:


> And if you say they are good at not building a motorway what do you think about Bulgaria, eh?


When our government starts building a motorway, they finish it. Our problem is how to start. 

I've never been to Bulgaria.


----------



## x-type

radi6404 said:


> Then it´s probably before Novisad, but there is a motorway section which starts and ends in the nationalroad. It is 20 km or so long and there is one section under construction.


you have interruption around bridge near Beška. the newest full profiled section is north fro the bridge, but south from Novi Sad, and it is allready in use for about a year if i'm not wrong. and it is the only new motorway section in last few years, what is sad and, unfortunately, this cannot be named as fantastic progress of motorways' construction. there were nice plans, government had motorway to Montenegro in first position, but now they have motorway to Macedonia as priority (what is wise decision).


----------



## radi6404

Well every time I go through Serbia there are some km of new asphalt more.


----------



## CrazySerb

You were probably going through Croatia


----------



## radi6404

No, I know how it is in Croatia. But it is normal for you to say, everyone finds it´s own country worse as it is.


----------



## Need4Weed

You were probably travelling through the Belgrade - Novi Sad section; it's almost built as a full motorway, the only section which is currently missing is the Beska bridge, which should be completed until 2010. (see my previous post on this thread). As the rest of the national motorway network is concerned, the completion dates are still unknown... :nuts:
When it comes to maintenance, yes we made some headway, but still, it's a far cry from reaching our goal, i.e. turning our stoned little country into a major transit hub of SE Europe... 
Cheers! :booze:


----------



## panda80

Need4Weed said:


> You were probably travelling through the Belgrade - Novi Sad section; it's almost built as a full motorway, the only section which is currently missing is the Beska bridge, which should be completed until 2010. (see my previous post on this thread). As the rest of the national motorway network is concerned, the completion dates are still unknown... :nuts:
> When it comes to maintenance, yes we made some headway, but still, it's a far cry from reaching our goal, i.e. turning our stoned little country into a major transit hub of SE Europe...
> Cheers! :booze:


if your country will sometimes join eu(and i hope it will), then serbia will surely turn into a major transit hub of SE Europe.now, since romania and bulgaria joined eu, traffic from greece and turkey to western europe goes through them, even if routes are longer and in worse condition, because when a truck or a person enters eu, it won't like to leave it because of custom's procedures.so traffic through romania increased a lot in last 2 years due to this situation.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, I think so too. The route via Serbia to Greece or Turkey is usually shorter via Beograd than via Bucuresti. Romania is more a transit country for the port of Constanta.


----------



## Turnovec

^^ Yep, the traffic via [E 79] in Bulgaria towards Vidin and the ferry Oryahovo - Beket have risen several times in the last 2 years ... so is the traffic via the Danube Bridge at Ruse. If only our government had a better policy on road infrastructure construction the figures would have been several times higher. hno: What worries me is that the Romanian authorities have put a very low priority on the connection of the new bridge at Vidin-Calafat with the existing(planned) motorway network of Romania. Let's hope that Serbia will join EU sooner and the motorway link from Sofia to Nis will be finished.


----------



## CrazySerb

With some twenty thousand Italian firms already operating in Romania and the newly announced Italian investments into Serbia`s auto sector, I think the new Belgrade-Vrsac-Timisoara highway should have priority over any Serbia-Bulgaria link:yes:


----------



## Vrachar

Turnovec said:


> ... Let's hope that Serbia will join EU sooner and the motorway link from Sofia to Nis will be finished.


It will be finished in next 3 years. The road construction has started in Sector 2 (Prosek-Dimitrovgrad). 

This is the map of Pirot municipality with future highway path:










The new highway E-80 Niš-Sofia has 4 sectors:

1. Niš-Prosek (cca 12 km, already built)
2. Prosek-Dimitrovgrad (cca 80 km, under construction)
3. Dimitrovgrad-Kalotina (cca 4 km, already built)
4. Kalotina-Sofia (cca 50 km, ???)

I never heard that you guys plan to upgrade road Kalotina-Sofia to full-profiled highway, so I hope that finishing of the highway from our side will wake up you too. :cheers:


----------



## radi6404

No, it wont wake us up, in particular the chav governments Bulgaria has. There is a plan to make it motorway but that´s it. Noone knows when the construction of the motorway there will start. The current road from Sofia to Kalotina is a "nationalroad" but it has too low quality for a nationalroad. The asphalt is very bad and bumpy because they paved over the old asphalt which obviously is a bad thing and they used very bad markings. The whole road to Sofia looks very cheap fo a nationalraod and has aged badly for that short period of time. The road is one year old but has aged like a 10 years old road.


----------



## Turnovec

Vrachar said:


> It will be finished in next 3 years. The road construction has started in Sector 2 (Prosek-Dimitrovgrad).
> 
> This is the map of Pirot municipality with future highway path:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new highway E-80 Niš-Sofia has 4 sectors:
> 
> 1. Niš-Prosek (cca 12 km, already built)
> 2. Prosek-Dimitrovgrad (cca 80 km, under construction)
> 3. Dimitrovgrad-Kalotina (cca 4 km, already built)
> 4. Kalotina-Sofia (cca 50 km, ???)
> 
> I never heard that you guys plan to upgrade road Kalotina-Sofia to full-profiled highway, so I hope that finishing of the highway from our side will wake up you too. :cheers:




^^ 
I have read these days that the Serbian governmet will be financed from the European Investment Bank and the World Bank with 540 mil EUR. for the finishing of corridor 10 and with another 285mil. for the Nis-Kalotina stretch. The contracts must be signed in November in Belgrade. 

From our side the stretch Kalotina-Sofia is considered part of [A1] Trakia Motorway. Due to political impotency and high level of corruption the completion of the remaining ~150km.(including Kalotina-Sofia) have been delayed for the last nearly 8 years ... First in 2004 the previous government decided to give the whole motorway for 30 years period on concession to some Portuguesse Company, but this spring the contact was declared invalid without a single kilometer being built and the current government announced that it will finish the remaining stretches with money from our budget and from the Iraqy debt that we received back recently. For now the priority is to finish the remaining 3 lots between Stara Zagora and Karnobat to complete the link between Sofia and Burgas. On 2nd and 15th October the offers for the 3 lots for that stretch were/will be opened. If everything goes ok , till the end of November the construction contracts for those 3 lots must be signed and the work should start. In 2 years time those 3 lots must be completed according to the conditions of the tenders. I hope that in the mean time, next year the new government(elections are comming) will announce a tender for the lot Kalotina Sofia and no later than 2012-13(If you finish Prosek-Dimitrovgrad) the fastest and shortest way to reach Istanbul from Central Europe will be via Belgrade-Nis-Sofia-Plovdiv. :cheers:

It's been several years since the lack of money is no longer a reason for not building motorways in Bulgaria. It is 3rd or 4th consecutive year since we generate enormous budget surpluses, but the money are leaking into shady and corrupted deals. Let's hope that things will change when the current government steps down from power next spring.

btw, i have read the following article 2-3 months ago. I hope you understand that the sooner Serbia enters EU and the motorway between Nis and Sofia is completed it will mean that we all will earn enormous benefits. :cheers:


----------



## Vrachar

^^
I knew for Trakiya motorway but didn't know that it starts in Kalotina. In that case the things are different (better). kay:




Turnovec said:


> I hope that in the mean time, next year the new government(elections are comming) will announce a tender for the lot Kalotina Sofia and no later than 2012-13(If you finish Prosek-Dimitrovgrad) the fastest and shortest way to reach Istanbul from Central Europe will be via Belgrade-Nis-Sofia-Plovdiv. :cheers:





Turnovec said:


> I hope you understand that the sooner Serbia enters EU and the motorway between Nis and Sofia is completed it will mean that we all will earn enormous benefits. :cheers:


Exactly. kay: :cheers1:


----------



## RS.ban

Newly opened stretch of Belgrade bypass in half profile 










deadlines 




































































































And the video


----------



## radi6404

New serbain roads are always of very high quality, they could use B-profil crashbarriers but still very good. Please link the video as a link so that we can open the Utube video, the video capture option isn´t always working.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Signage looks good, despite being in Cyrillic and Latin. Though this only works when the number of destinations shown is limited.


----------



## RS.ban

radi6404 said:


> New serbain roads are always of very high quality, they could use B-profil crashbarriers but still very good. Please link the video as a link so that we can open the Utube video, the video capture option isn´t always working.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJZtgCSnc5k :cheers:


----------



## RS.ban

*Sava bridge*


----------



## RS.ban




----------



## RS.ban




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do Serbian motorways also have a domestic numbering (apart from the E-75 number)?


----------



## RS.ban

No, only national and regional roads. But they will get it.


----------



## RS.ban




----------



## RS.ban




----------



## radi6404

The pics are really impressive, new roads during winter look beautiful.


----------



## Verso

Did the Croat go to Belgrade just to see the new part of the bypass?


----------



## RS.ban

You should ask him :cheers:


----------



## RS.ban

I forgot one more


----------



## Verso

I already wanted to ask which car this is, now I see it's a Mustang (right?).


----------



## Tom 958

Verso said:


> I already wanted to ask which car this is, now I see it's a Mustang (right?).


Yes, it is. WTF?


----------



## mgk920

^^
And an oldie, too! I'm not totally up on cars, but that car is a made-in-the-USA Ford Mustang and was likely built in the late 1960s or the early 1970s (the 'muscle car' era).

Mike


----------



## serdar samanlı1

Were there any motorways bombed in 1999 NATO operaions?


----------



## RS.ban

^^there were lot of bridges destroyed in bombing. 

Only in Novi Sad all 3 of them.










*Most Slobode - Liberty bridge *(built 1981, destroyed 1999, rebuilt 2005)



















After reconstruction


----------



## RS.ban

*Varadin bridge* (before Prince Tomislav bridge, Tito bridge) 

built 1921-1928
1st time destroyed 1941, rebuilt 1943
2nd time destroyed 1944, rebuilt 1945
3rd time destroyed 1999, rebuilt 2000

*Prince Tomislav bridge* before WW2



















destroyed 1941










again 1944










Reconstructed in 1945. 










Destroyed from NATO.










Rebuilt 2000


----------



## RS.ban

*ŽEŽELJEV MOST* (built 1956, destroyed 1999, new bridge built 2000)

The bridge was very strong and was hit 12 times before they destroyed him.


----------



## RS.ban

More NATO destroyed bridges 

Danube bridge at Bogojevo (built 1947, destroyed 1999, reconstructed ??)



















2nd Danube bridge Bogojevo (built 1980, destroyed 1999. reconstructed 2000)










Both of them after rebuilding


----------



## RS.ban

Backa Palanka Danube bridge (1972, damaged 1999)


----------



## RS.ban

*Beska Danube bridge* 

The bridge was built in 1975 and it is the largest bridge on Danube overall. It was bombed twice and partly destroyed during NATO bombardment on April 1 and April 21, 1999, but it was temporarily fixed soon after the bombing was over and reopened on July 19, 1999, as it is an important part of the E-75.


----------



## RS.ban

Danube bridge Smedervo-Kovin (1976, damaged 1999 reconstructed January 2000)



















Antoher Smederevo bridge


----------



## RS.ban

Both Ostruznica bridges were destroyed 



















They are reconstructed and you have seen them on these new photos of Belgrade bypass. 










Here both of them 










on the bridge


----------



## RS.ban

There are more bridges destroyed in 1999 by NATO. This was only part of it. I am glad they are all reconstructed and rebuilt. :cheers:


----------



## Timon91

It's good they rebuild most of them now. Or are there still lots of destroyed bridges left?


----------



## RS.ban

I think all of them have been rebuilt, someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Verso

When was the Ostružnica bridge built? I thought it was built in the 2000's, along with the western bypass.


----------



## lindenthaler

Verso said:


> When was the Ostružnica bridge built? I thought it was built in the 2000's, along with the western bypass.


It was built in 1999, few days after it was opened it was blewn up by NATO attack.


----------



## Palance

RS.ban said:


> The bridge was built in 1975 and it is the largest bridge on Danube overall. It was bombed twice and partly destroyed during NATO bombardment on April 1 and April 21, 1999, but it was temporarily fixed soon after the bombing was over and reopened on July 19, 1999, as it is an important part of the E-75.


If this is the bridge between Bačka Palanka (SRB) and Ilok (HR): This not part of the E75, since the E75 is the connection Macedonia-Belgrade-Hungary


----------



## Verso

^^ It says Beška, so it _is_ E75.


----------



## Palance

I must have misread it :clown:


----------



## jpeter

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Serbia? Thanks


----------



## Kosovar

what u ask u will get


----------



## autobahnracer

Kosovar, SHUT UP!This is not the forum to discuss political and regilious issues!


----------



## Radish2

Why havn´t I seen the new bypass when I passed through Belgrade, I came from Hungary and went on the Nis motorway but the road was old and bad, not the new bypass.


----------



## x-type

because bypass doesn't have some large function yet till it will be finnished from Novi Sad motorway to Niš motorway (or at least Šid motorway to Niš motorway). at the moment you can use bypass functilnally if you are travelling for instance to Obrenovac or Valjevo


----------



## Vrachar

Radish2 said:


> Why havn´t I seen the new bypass when I passed through Belgrade, I came from Hungary and went on the Nis motorway but the road was old and bad, not the new bypass.


Because it's not finished yet. Here's the map, so you can understand better:










Only green part is finished. You arrived from the North and left the city at its East. And new bypass is spreading from West to South.

P.S.
I believe you can read cyrillic since you're Bulgarian.


----------



## panda80

Vrachar said:


> Because it's not finished yet. Here's the map, so you can understand better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only green part is finished. You arrived from the North and left the city at its East. And new bypass is spreding from West to South.
> 
> P.S.
> I believe you can read cyrillic since you're Bulgarian.


when will other sectors going to be finished?


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ deadline for all other sectors is 2011


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An interchange is called a "Chvor", and an exit is called a "Petlja"?


----------



## Radish2

Thanks for positng the videos, the road is of very high quaity, especially the part with the tunnels, I saw that part when it was brandnew, I got shivers, so great did it look.


----------



## bozata90

ChrisZwolle said:


> He means that's a quiet road, while his glorious E79 has busier traffic.


That is true + Sofia-Slivnitsa (20 km from the border) is undivided 4-lane road.


----------



## Verso

Really great videos, particularly the last one! You don't often see so many tunnels, I bet Radi has multiple orgasm every time he drives there.  Good cars too!


----------



## Verso

Snow chaos in Serbia:




























Photos: Reuters


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ the day after tomorrow


----------



## Timon91

Probably it's the day before tomorrow


----------



## Radish2

that´s unbelievable. People have a party in their cars there though, because in Serbia you have an awesome techno radio channel with only awesome techno playing. when I go through Serbia I always listen to that channel.


----------



## lindenthaler

Radish2 said:


> that´s unbelievable. People have a party in their cars there though, because in Serbia you have an awesome techno radio channel with only awesome techno playing. when I go through Serbia I always listen to that channel.


Genuine radi comment :banana: :lol:


----------



## IllyaDe

o my God :nuts:


----------



## lindenthaler

Belgrade-Novi Sad highway


----------



## x-type

Honda party


----------



## Mateusz

Is there an autoput to Sofia, eh ?


----------



## Vrachar

^^
U/C currently.


----------



## Mateusz

So it will be A3 right ? So are they going to sort out nummering scheme on Serbian autoput ? I mean... routes are called E75... A1... 1... which is confusing because E-routes there are bit different to original directions of Serbian motorways ?


----------



## Vrachar

^^
No, unfortunately. Renumbering of roads in Serbia is not planned yet. hno:


----------



## smokiboy

In Serbia most people refer to roads and highways not by the numbers but by where the roads lead. For example the Beograd - Novi Sad autoput.


----------



## Need4Weed

smokiboy said:


> In Serbia most people refer to roads and highways not by the numbers but by where the roads lead. For example the Beograd - Novi Sad autoput.


Motorways will be renumerated when the new motorway company is formed, the APS (Autoputevi Srbije). The new company shall be separated from the Putevi Srbije (Serbian Roads), and it will be a joint stock company, where 51% of the stock will be owned by the state. The draft law will be submitted to the Parliament in a couple of months or so, and afterwards, we can finally expect some good news from Serbia. The main priority now is the completion of the EU road corridor X, Belgrade bypass, and the motorway which will connect the city of Kragujevac with the motorway E-75. :dance:


----------



## Qwert

Need4Weed said:


> Motorways will be renumerated when the new motorway company is formed, the APS (Autoputevi Srbije). The new company shall be separated from the Putevi Srbije (Serbian Roads), and it will be a joint stock company, where 51% of the stock will be owned by the state. The draft law will be submitted to the Parliament in a couple of months or so, and afterwards, we can finally expect some good news from Serbia. The main priority now is the completion of the EU road corridor X, Belgrade bypass, and the motorway which will connect the city of Kragujevac with the motorway E-75.


An who will own remaining 49%?

In Slovakia it's similar. We have National Motorway Company (Národná diaľničná spoločnosť a.s.) which builds and maintains motorways, expressways and few 1st class roads, but it's completely owned by state.


----------



## lindenthaler

Time to update the thread 

a highway stretch between Niš and Belgrade






a regional road in western Serbia, author aleks 82
http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?id=190&p=21



> *Posto slike kazu vise nego reci, evo jedne male foto reportaze. Magistralni put M 19, Banja Koviljaca - Sabac.
> Taj magistralni put su prosle godine kompletno rekonstrujisali.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled na brdo Gucevo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bivsa Fabrika Vizkoza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granicni Prelaz za BIH - Sepak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centar Lesnica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centar Prnjavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novi Mercedes-Benz Centar / Autosalon Sabac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VW Autosalon Sabac


----------



## Need4Weed

Qwert said:


> An who will own remaining 49%?
> 
> In Slovakia it's similar. We have National Motorway Company (Národná diaľničná spoločnosť a.s.) which builds and maintains motorways, expressways and few 1st class roads, but it's completely owned by state.


First of all, sorry for my belated reply. Well, it was only a proposal, but it didn't materialise, since it requires a separate law, which has to be approved by a zoo, known as the Serbian Parliament. However, it seems that they choose a different strategy, so each motorway will be controlled by a separate, state-owned company. The first such company is already incorporated, and it's called Koridor 10, and it's responsible for the north-south motorway axis. 

Here's more: http://www.mc.rs/code/navigate.asp?Id=51&eventId=6857

There's more, but, unfortunately it's only available in Serbian:
http://www.mc.rs/code/navigate.asp?Id=1540

And the official site of the Ministry of Insfrastructure: http://www.mi.gov.rs/koridor x.htm


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Radish2 said:


> I just say, Serbia has the worst motorways I know and surely some of the worst motorways in whole europe, I can´t understand how the motorway can be ad on the whole lengh Nis - Beograd, on parts the asphalt is so right, that markings can barely be recognized, that´s incredible and the car goes up and down all the time, with a speed more then 100 an unpleasant experience, I hope something will happen soon, but something big, because the current situation is very bad, I would prefer to drive on very smooth nationalroads then on such a rollercoaster. When I went to Bulgaria last time my stomach hurt because of the bumps all the time and I had to take a painkiller, when we entered the extremly smooth nationalroad which has 4 lanes after 10 km all pain was away and I enjoyed the extremly smooth asphalt, I couldn´t feel the surface in the VW Sharan.


I've been days ago on the Beograd-Nis Motorway and it's getting not better.


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> I just say, Serbia has the worst motorways I know and surely some of the worst motorways in whole europe, I can´t understand how the motorway can be ad on the whole lengh Nis - Beograd, on parts the asphalt is so right, that markings can barely be recognized, that´s incredible and the car goes up and down all the time, with a speed more then 100 an unpleasant experience, I hope something will happen soon, but something big, because the current situation is very bad, I would prefer to drive on very smooth nationalroads then on such a rollercoaster. When I went to Bulgaria last time my stomach hurt because of the bumps all the time and I had to take a painkiller, when we entered the extremly smooth nationalroad which has 4 lanes after 10 km all pain was away and I enjoyed the extremly smooth asphalt, I couldn´t feel the surface in the VW Sharan.


I am every day more sure that your car has suspension problems, coz whenever i drive trough Croatia and Serbia i never have this roller coaster effect  and you have it all the time.


----------



## Ban.BL

Foolish Farmer said:


> I've been days ago on the Beograd-Nis Motorway and it's getting not better.


So strange to hear that from you. :lol:


----------



## Radish2

So I think, Ban BL, that you have never driven ona normal motorway, you are used to the ups and downs and think that is normal, altough that is anything but normal, you can go to Slovenia or come to Bulgaria and write after the border the smooth nationalroad with asphalt, that is so smooth you can´t feel you´re driving, starts.


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> So I think, Ban BL, that you have never driven ona normal motorway, you are used to the ups and downs and think that is normal, altough that is anything but normal, you can go to Slovenia or come to Bulgaria and write after the border the smooth nationalroad with asphalt, that is so smooth you can´t feel you´re driving, starts.


I have been to Slovenia more than 20 times, in Bulgaria only once, enough. I have traveled trough almost whole Europe. That is why i think you have some imaginary standards and suspension problems.


----------



## Radish2

Foolish farmer and a lot other members say, that especially the motorway, Belgrad - Nis is of poor quality, so it´s not only me, and don´t think now they are saying it because they are Albanians, if the motorway was good, they couldn´t complain, because they would lie.


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> Foolish farmer and a lot other members say, that especially the motorway, Belgrad - Nis is of poor quality, so it´s not only me, and d*on´t think now they are saying it because they are Albanians,* if the motorway was good, they couldn´t complain, because they would lie.


You really believe this? If you do than you know nothing about Balkans. Btw you have the strangest standards and it most visible on example Croatian motorways, i know Croatian motorways well, so i know that what are you writing is just not true. On the other hand you say that Austrian motorways are top and they are not. The best motorways according to you are in Slovenia and i see no difference between Croatian and Slovenian motorway. So you lost your credibility. Sorry


----------



## Radish2

I don´t give a **** if I lost my credibility for you, man, Croatian motorways aren´t as bad as Belgrad Nis, but they are worse then Slovenian motorways and I said it only because such standart motorways with rusty crashbarriers don´t justify such an exorbitant price for one time passing, which is the highest in europe, shame on Croatia for that. All restareas are old, probably with dirty Balkan type toilettes, instead of new OMV and you think such a price is justified for 300 km of standart motorway with low quality markings and ugly crashbarriers, I don´t think so.


----------



## Klukas

Radish2 said:


> All restareas are old, *probably *with dirty Balkan type toilettes, instead of new OMV and you think such a price is justified for 300 km of standart motorway with low quality markings and ugly crashbarriers, I don´t think so.


That's what I call "a good argument"!!!


----------



## Radish2

Do you think I wanna test the toilettes of the rest areas that look like 30 year old Balkan type rest area? No, thanks.


----------



## MareCar

Radish2 said:


> So I think, Ban BL, that you have never driven ona normal motorway, you are used to the ups and downs and think that is normal, altough that is anything but normal, you can go to Slovenia or come to Bulgaria and write after the border the smooth nationalroad with asphalt, that is so smooth you can´t feel you´re driving, starts.


Seriously, you're ridicoulus. First off, just to make it clear,my road standards are german autobahn's with 160-220 km/h. I've been to bulgaria and for 70% of the drive from the serbian border to the bulgarian coast (on the other side of the country),you guys don't even have motorways. There is a motorway around sofia and a few dozen km's beyond that and this part is in good shape, a few of the normal 2 lane roads at the coast are also in good shape, and a small part of 4 lane road before sofia, but the rest is just normal 2 lane roads in normal condition, not bad not good. A lot of roads in serbia are not in the best condition, but they sure are not as crappy as you described them and have been reworked several times. Maybe you have suspension problems and it only shows on the smooth croatian and serbian motoways while on the nationalroad the bouncing of your broken suspension meets the bouncing created by the uneven road and then you get a smooth ride... :nuts:
I don't know what your problem is and why you feel you have to spread lies on the internet, but you seriously need to get real. 

And the road in serbia to the bulgarian border is in pretty good condition.

The border crossing Serbia (left) and Bulgaria (right):


----------



## MareCar

Vrachar said:


> Novi Sad - Belgrade is full-profile motorway, except the bridge over Danube near Beška.


They are already building a new one next to the old one, so that this part will also be 2x2 soon.


----------



## Radish2

MareCar, bullshit, that´s why all Albanians are saying the motorway Belgrad, Nis is crap and all other people aswell, there are a lot of motorways now in Bulgaria and I didn´t compare to Bulgaria, did I, I only compared it with the road, starting from the border til Sofia, which has very good and smooth asphalt. I regret that I don´t have pics of the motorway Belgrad - Nis, then all would see that´s one of the worst motorways in erope except a few km that are rehabilitate. There are parts with asphalt almost as white as the white roadmarkings and that´s incredible.


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ there are ton of pics on page before, and about white asphalt, wtf i drove it yesterday from Niš to Belgrade and i saw no white asphalt?! Marking was okay, road isnt perfect but acceptable. Check your suspensions plz!


----------



## Radish2

lindenthaler said:


> ^^ there are ton of pics on page before, and about white asphalt, wtf i drove it yesterday from Niš to Belgrade and i saw no white asphalt?! Marking was okay, road isnt perfect but acceptable. Check your suspensions plz!


the suspension is fine, why don´t you go to the Hungarian border and enter the M5 motorway for example, that´s good asphalt, the asphalt of the Belgrad, Nis motorway is very bad.


----------



## MareCar

Radish2 said:


> MareCar, bullshit


Don't get bitchy just because someone counters your lies.



> that´s why all Albanians are saying the motorway Belgrad, Nis is crap


Albanians will tell you about everything in and from serbia that it is crap. That's not objective, that is their intention and no one really gives a rats ass about what they say.



> and all other people aswell


What other people? All I saw from "other people" are pictures and videos in which the motorway from croatia to belgrad and from belgrade to nis looks good. Aside from you bulgarian and a few albanians I don't see anyone complaining. 



> there are a lot of motorways now in Bulgaria


Yeah, right. A lot...



> and I didn´t compare to Bulgaria, did I, I only compared it with the road, starting from the border til Sofia


So you admit you compared.



> which has very good and smooth asphalt.


The good road starts at some place with S or something, 20 km after the border, until there the road is not that good and after sofia and the small part of motoway the road gets horrible, and that part makes 50% of the drive to the coast.



> I regret that I don´t have pics of the motorway Belgrad - Nis, then all would see that´s one of the worst motorways in erope except a few km that are rehabilitate. There are parts with asphalt almost as white as the white roadmarkings and that´s incredible.


There are enough pictures of it on the internet, no need for you to regret anything. 
Here are two videos to counter your BS and I hope that after this evidence is presented you finally manage to shut up and stop your pathetic lies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmKGuL43Lb0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajTirK2lThg


----------



## dubart

How come no 'music-taste-serbia-trance-radio' discussion hasn't started here yet (by Radi)?


----------



## Sarajlija

Don't take this guy seriously.


----------



## Radish2

I am wondering when you, MareCar have visited bulgaria the last time, because since one year and a bit more the road directly from the border til Sofia is in perfect condition and there is not even something similar then a bump on the whole road. If for you a good road is a wide road, then the first 20 km are not good, but if you judge by surface, the road that starts after the Serbian Bulgarian border has better asphalt then any Serbian road. And I don´t give a shit of you being extremly patriotic and not admitting that the motorway Serbia Nis is very bad, because no matter which way you go, there are three possible outes from Munich to Sofia, and on all three routes the Serbian motorway is the worst motorway on the whole route. showing me videos with a lengh of 1 min wont proove me wrong, you just picked the few places where the asphalt is good and want to tell the people that the whole motorway is like this, come on man. And the markings, they are almost like painted with hands, sometimes they are missing, sometimes they look ugly and there are cracks all around on the motorway. And that´s nothing against Serbia now, it´s only a fact that the motorway should have better quality, because that´s the only way to go except going over Romania which takes way longer.










That´s a pic of the Bulgarian nationalroad that starts right after the border and all of it looks like that, in Serbia I´ve never seen any road that looked even similar. Just look at the very clean, and dark asphalt, that´s a road.


----------



## wyqtor

If you think the Serbian motorway is bad, try our Turnu Severin - Lugoj - Timisoara national road


----------



## MareCar

Radish2 said:


> I am wondering when you, MareCar have visited bulgaria the last time


Last summer in August.



> If for you a good road is a wide road, then the first 20 km are not good, but if you judge by surface, the road that starts after the Serbian Bulgarian border has better asphalt then any Serbian road.


Yeah right, just take a look at the satellite picture I posted, that is exactly what it looks like. And for your information, every new road is in good condition.



> And I don´t give a shit of you being extremly patriotic and not admitting that the motorway Serbia Nis is very bad, because no matter which way you go, there are three possible outes from Munich to Sofia, and on all three routes the Serbian motorway is the worst motorway on the whole route.


I am not patriotic, I am just denouncing your ridicoulus crap that no one besides you and albanian members supports, any other person who has been on serbian motorways will tell you that they are from decent to good, none of them is in bad condition.



> showing me videos with a lengh of 1 min wont proove me wrong, you just picked the few places where the asphalt is good and want to tell the people that the whole motorway is like this, come on man.


You're behaving pathetic, I picked the first ones I found. If there is one where the road looks as bad as you describe it feel free to link it, if you can't find one that proves your crap, shut up. As I know from driving exactly the route you described I know that the Belgrade-Nis motorway is in good condition as well as the road to the bulgarian border. There is really not much more to say on this, since I am already repeating myself for the second time while you still are eager to make a fool of yourself and everybody else with insisting on your lies. Grow up.



> And the markings, they are almost like painted with hands


Right. :cheers:



> sometimes they are missing, sometimes they look ugly and there are cracks all around on the motorway


Right, the markings look ugly... :lol:



> And that´s nothing against Serbia now, it´s only a fact that the motorway should have better quality, because that´s the only way to go except going over Romania which takes way longer.


It's good, every person who has been on that motorway (except for you and the albanians) and every picture and video will prove you wrong. Let it go, man.



> That´s a pic of the Bulgarian nationalroad that starts right after the border and all of it looks like that,


It looks like that until sofia, there starts the motorway which goes on for a few kms after sofia and after that, when 50% of the way to the coast are still to be driven, the road is crappy. So hardly "All of it" looks like that. 
Don't pretend like you're Germany compared to serbia, because you can barely keep up despite being in the EU, so keep it low, buddy.



> in Serbia I´ve never seen any road that looked even similar. Just look at the very clean, and dark asphalt, that´s a road.


Because it's new, genius.
And yeah...your bitchy comment is classic, really.
Thanks for the entertainment :cheers:


----------



## Radish2

The motorway doesn´t go for a few km, but it goes for 250 km, then you have a few km nationalroad and then again motorway to Burgas, only if you went to Varna there the roads might be a bit worse.

And don´t worry, if I don´t find pics now, I will post them when I go to Bulgaria next time, and then anyone will see, the "very good" condition of the Belgrad - Nis motorway and the poor markings.


----------



## MareCar

Do that, until then shut it.


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> And don´t worry, if I don´t find pics now, I will post them when I go to Bulgaria next time, and then anyone will see, the "very good" condition of the Belgrad - Nis motorway and the poor markings.


There are already tons of pics so shut up really.


----------



## Sarajlija

We say that a photo says more than 1000 words, so open this thread for photos of Beograd - Nis motorway.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692712


----------



## Radish2

No white asphalt, eh?


----------



## banjabuja

Oh radi who cares???
Is the Sofia-Serbian Border road paved?
Are most motorways around Sofia paved?
Give Serbia's main motorway a break!


----------



## Radish2

It´s Serbias main motorway, but it´s Substandart, everywhere in europe they would close such roads and repair them and what you can´t see, the motorway has wheel tracks on most of it´s lengh.


----------



## banjabuja

Recently I drove on the road from the Serbian Border to Sofia. THAT road is substandard and unpaved and should have been repaired ages ago. At least the main motorway in Serbia has multiple lanes and relatively paved for most of its length.


----------



## Radish2

Bullshit, what do you mean with unpaved, the road Sofia - Serbian border looks like this and has a four laned part with very high quality asphalt:










Very smooth tarmac that can´t be found in Serbia.


----------



## Turnovec

banjabuja said:


> Recently I drove on the road from the Serbian Border to Sofia. THAT road is substandard and unpaved and should have been repaired ages ago.


^^ You mean this road below ??? Cause these are recent photos of the road Sofia-Serbian border. It has been rehabilitated 2 years ago ... 




















And in the last 2 pages i read only one reasonable post - the one that advices NOT to take Radish too seriously. 


Post more photos ... write/talk less ... :cheers:


----------



## banjabuja

Fine they paved it...
But the smooth pavement can be found very easily in Serbia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692712

EDIT:
I learned to never listen to Radi a long time ago


----------



## Radish2

It´s just my opinion and you can´t say the motorway is in good condition.
this pic shows it is not, I don´t want to pick the pics with the big cracks etc and ofcourse the driver did not take pics of the bad parts.


----------



## banjabuja

^^

THAT'S bad for you??

Your car seriously has suspension problems.
Ukraine has far worse words......
or some of Bulgaria's national roads have Ukrainian or worse road quality.


----------



## CrazySerb

A little bit of news for those of us who are sick & tired of all the "Corridor X" talk:|

Today at a conference in Montenegro, it was announced that the construction of first segment of Belgrade-Bar highway, between Obrenovac & Cacak, starts in March 2010.:cheers:


----------



## MareCar

Radish2 said:


> It´s just my opinion and you can´t say the motorway is in good condition.
> this pic shows it is not, I don´t want to pick the pics with the big cracks etc and ofcourse the driver did not take pics of the bad parts.


Where is that bad? The road on that picture is in great condition, after all your bitching and whining I was expecting you to show us a total disaster of a road, but all you can come up with is this? I have worse parts of Autobahn in Germany where even slight lane grooves appear on some parts, but this road has nothing of what you described. Someone linked a thread in which the motorway you describes as 



Radish2 said:


> [...] the worst motorways I know and surely some of the worst motorways in whole europe [...] on parts the asphalt is so right, that markings can barely be recognized, that´s incredible and the car goes up and down all the time [...] a rollercoaster. [...] my stomach hurt because of the bumps all the time and I had to take a painkiller





Radish2 said:


> is of poor quality





Radish2 said:


> All restareas are old, probably with dirty Balkan type toilettes, instead of new OMV and you think such a price is justified for 300 km of standart motorway with low quality markings and ugly crashbarriers, I don´t think so.





Radish2 said:


> is crap [...] one of the worst motorways in erope [...] There are parts with asphalt almost as white as the white roadmarkings





Radish2 said:


> And the markings, they are almost like painted with hands, sometimes they are missing, sometimes they look ugly and there are cracks all around on the motorway.





Radish2 said:


> Substandart, everywhere in europe they would close such roads and repair them and what you can´t see, the motorway has wheel tracks on most of it´s lengh.


is being shown on the whole lenght, which proves you wrong on every single statement, so everyone can see for himself that all you're saying is a load of crap. Seriously, you need to back the **** off.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692712

And we all know that what you really wanted to say was 


Radish2 said:


> when we entered the extremly smooth nationalroad [in Bulgaria] which has 4 lanes after 10 km all pain was away and I enjoyed the extremly smooth asphalt


Next time you feel your inferiority complexes pop up and all proud because your country got something "modern", keep the bragging in your own threads and don't pull off ridicoulus stunts like this, in which you try to groof on newly built (croatia) and perfectly rebuilt (serbia) motorways in neighbouring countries just to boost your own ego... like I said before, you're pathetic man, and now get the fck out of our thread.


----------



## MareCar

CrazySerb said:


> A little bit of news for those of us who are sick & tired of all the "Corridor X" talk:|
> 
> Today at a conference in Montenegro, it was announced that the construction of first segment of Belgrade-Bar highway, between Obrenovac & Cacak, starts in March 2010.:cheers:


How many km? The first small part of 6,5km? Or a longer part on the whole lenght of Obrenovac to cacak?


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> It´s Serbias main motorway, but it´s Substandart, everywhere in europe they would close such roads and repair them and what you can´t see, the motorway has wheel tracks on most of it´s lengh.


Stop with BS, this is so not true.
again pics everyone can judge
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24372404&postcount=1
And it is interesting that you are ignoring those pics that were posted. And on the other hand you post pics of Bulgarian 2lane highway as example of the good road. I just don´t get you.


----------



## Majestic

Radish2 said:


> so that prooves more or less that I am right. And the pics, they are probably from some years ago, because now it isn´t like that anymore.


so that kind of probably proves more or less that in some fairly plausible circumstances you are probably more or less right.


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> No good roads eh? I think lots of roads in Serbia good rehabilitated and are now very good. There was very dense fog and only due to the perfect markings we could drive between Belgrad and Novi Sad. And I like there is a channel in Serbia that plays Technosets all night, a few years back there was almost only Serbian music, now there are Technochannels, that´s really the way to go.





Radish2 said:


> The landscape there is impressive and the road, I saw the road when it was brandnew, it really looked and still looks impressive, it´s one of the best looking roads I´ve seen so far and it is very smooth.


You really confuse me.

Here is 10min long video from march 2009. It is new video, so everyone can judge. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKcGtfxNiTM


----------



## Radish2

We didn´t talk about the road Belgrad Novisad, which is very good at aprts, very new asphalt and good markings. And the Belgrad Nis motorway is not good, the pics show it, if that is good condition, I don´t know, the M5 in Hungary is in good condition, but the Belgrad Nis motorway can´t be compared to that.

Just look at the cracks on the video from 4:20 til 5:00.


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> We didn´t tal about the road Belgrad Novisad, which is very good at aprts, very new asphalt and good markings. And the Belgrad Nis motorway is not good, the pics show it, if that is good condition, I don´t know, the M5 in Hungary is in good condition, but the Belgrad Nis motorway can´t be compared to that.
> 
> Just look at the cracks on the video from 4:20 til 5:00.


4:20 - 4:40 and i think those "cracks" don´t immediately label motorway as the worst in Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I deleted some offtopic stuff. Ttalk about the quality of Serbian motorways (with good arguments) is allowed, but nationality talk is not.


----------



## Radish2

Ban.BL said:


> 4:20 - 4:40 and i think those "cracks" don´t immediately label motorway as the worst in Europe.


No, but they don´t label it as a good motorway either, because they aren´t only at that place but all other the motorway.


----------



## Radish2

Ban.BL said:


> Stop with BS, this is so not true.
> again pics everyone can judge
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24372404&postcount=1
> And it is interesting that you are ignoring those pics that were posted. And on the other hand you post pics of Bulgarian 2lane highway as example of the good road. I just don´t get you.


the quality of a road doesn´t have much to do with it´s wideness and how many lanes it has.


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> No, but they don´t label it as a good motorway either, because they aren´t only at that place but all other the motorway.


20 sec of "cracks" label one motorway as THE worst in Europe?


----------



## Radish2

And what´s with these cracks, here? And I didn´t say it´s the worst in europe, I said it´s the worst on the route München - Sofia.


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> And what´s with these cracks, here? And I didn´t say it´s the worst in europe, I said it´s the worst on the route München - Sofia.


what did you say?



Radish2 said:


> I just say, Serbia has *the worst motorways I know* and surely *some of the worst motorways in whole europe*


----------



## Radish2

Ok, that was wrong, but it´s the worst motorway on the route, München Sofia, and that´s true.


----------



## lindenthaler

@Radish, those cracks cant be felt with cars with acceptable supsensions, another thing - that part is about 5-6 km long from bubanj potok toll station toward niš, rest of the route is OK!


----------



## Mateusz

Munchen-Sofia, that's bit subjective, long route


----------



## SuperSergei

I can confirm what Radish2 is saying. Beorgrad to Nis is one bad motorway stretch, but I`m not sure if its one of Europes worst.
Here is one picture right outside Beograd. Look at the surface of the road, not good!


----------



## MareCar

Radish2 said:


> And the Belgrad Nis motorway is not good, the pics show it, if that is good condition


The pics show that it is in good condition, maybe some parts are not but overall it is fine and I had no trpuble driving it. There are pics for everyone to see, fucking get out of here already. God are you getting on my nerves, you are worse than diarrhea.



Radish2 said:


> Just look at the cracks on the video from 4:20 til 5:00.


Those aren't cracks, those are former cracks filled with rubber which can be found on every road. We have those in germany, too, are you gonna say now that german autobahn's are the worst in europe?


----------



## Radish2

lindenthaler said:


> @Radish, those cracks cant be felt with cars with acceptable supsensions, another thing - that part is about 5-6 km long from bubanj potok toll station toward niš, rest of the route is OK!


The car that picked me up last time was a VW Sharan and it has very good suspension, and I felt it, and the wheeltracks aswell.


----------



## MareCar

Radish2 said:


> Ok, that was wrong, but it´s the worst motorway on the route, München Sofia, and that´s true.


What do you know about Munich-Sofia? Suddenly you are from munich? :lol: 
You're ridicoulus, the next thing you're gonna say it is "the worst on the route Zagreb Nis" just to claim you're right. You said a whole lot of things just to spit on serbian motorways, and now it's time to cut the crap. As I told you before:

Next time you feel your inferiority complexes pop up and all proud because your country got something "modern", keep the bragging in your own threads and don't pull off ridicoulus stunts like this, in which you try to groof on newly built (croatia) and perfectly rebuilt (serbia) motorways in neighbouring countries just to boost your own ego... like I said before, you're pathetic man, and now get the fck out of our thread.


----------



## Turnovec

MareCar said:


> What do you know about Munich-Sofia? Suddenly you are from munich? :lol:
> You're ridicoulus, the next thing you're gonna say it is "the worst on the route Zagreb Nis" just to claim you're right. You said a whole lot of things just to spit on serbian motorways, and now it's time to cut the crap. As I told you before:
> 
> Next time you feel your inferiority complexes pop up and all proud because your country got something "modern", keep the bragging in your own threads and don't pull off ridicoulus stunts like this, in which you try to groof on newly built (croatia) and perfectly rebuilt (serbia) motorways in neighbouring countries just to boost your own ego... like I said before, you're pathetic man, and now get the fck out of our thread.


^^ This forum isn't a place for stupid generalizing as well :nono: 

You seem to know a lot less about Radish than most of the people on this forum. 

Croatia's motorways are great and much better than Serbian and Bulgarian ones. Serbian motorways are pretty much the same as the existing Bulgarian ones. There's nothing to envy about in Serbia, but there's a whole lot of things to be jelaous about when you enter Croatia or take the new motorway Zagreb-Split. That's my opinion after taking a drive on all of them - take it or leave it. :dunno:


----------



## Ivanski

Say no to crack 

don't get Radi too seriously, he's really passionate about roads for some reason, and he often says silly stuff as well.


----------



## Ban.BL

Turnovec said:


> There's nothing to envy about in Serbia, but there's a whole lot of things to be jelaous about when you enter Croatia or take the new motorway Zagreb-Split. That's my opinion after taking a drive on all of them - take it or leave it. :dunno:


Well Radi is not satisfied with Croatian motorways as well they are among the worst in the Europe. 
But i have just waited the moment when other Bulgarians will come, the same that going crazy when Radi writes something about Bulgaria. And now suddenly the same people now defend him.


----------



## Radish2

No, it´s because I like Munich more then my place and I wish I would be living in Munich, someday after I finish my two years school here I will move. 

I am not very satisfied with Croatian motorways because they are not worth 20 € for passing and Slovenian motorways have better quality, are smoother and so on.


----------



## MareCar

Turnovec said:


> ^^ This forum isn't a place for stupid generalizing as well :nono:


Which I have done, where exactly?



> You seem to know a lot less about Radish than most of the people on this forum.


Well, since I am not here to make friends and since this is not a "How much do you know about your partner"-quiz I really see no problem with that.



> Croatia's motorways are great and much better than Serbian and Bulgarian ones. Serbian motorways are pretty much the same as the existing Bulgarian ones. There's nothing to envy about in Serbia, but there's a whole lot of things to be jelaous about when you enter Croatia or take the new motorway Zagreb-Split. That's my opinion after taking a drive on all of them - take it or leave it. :dunno:


There is nothing to contradict there, everything you said is true and no one would ever deny that. So where is the problem?


----------



## Radish2

MareCar said:


> Those aren't cracks, those are former cracks filled with rubber which can be found on every road. We have those in germany, too, are you gonna say now that german autobahn's are the worst in europe?


Yes, your pics will save you, you kid. I told you, people took pics of the good places on this motorway and I believe the pics are old, a few years ago it looked better than now, also, in pics you can´t see the wheeltracks and that the surface is extremly uneven and the car goes up and down all the time. and it has nothing to do with the suspension, maybe you don´t feel it in a S class but in normal cars you feel the bumps. but let´s don´t find anymore, I admitted that parts of the Belgrad - Novi Sad road are very good and you are constructing the Nis - Dimitrovgrad motorway and you rehabilitated the nationalroad with the tunnels, which is very good.


----------



## Turnovec

Ban.BL said:


> Well Radi is not satisfied with Croatian motorways as well they are among the worst in the Europe.
> But i have just waited the moment when other Bulgarians will come, the same that going crazy when Radi writes something about Bulgaria. And now suddenly the same people now defend him.


^^ And no word "complexes" so far ? :lol: 

Where did i defend Radi ? Actually he is rampaging this thread from a few days the same way he did with many of the Bulgarian ones months ago. 

It would be the 2nd time when i say DO NOT take him so seriously. 

@MareCar ... you missed the "Fat bulgarian girls" thread, "Dupnitsa - an example for Bulgaria" thread etc ... and the most important one - "Should Radi create a blog ? "


----------



## dubart

Radish2 said:


> they are not worth 20 € for passing


It's been said like zillion times before - 15! - NOT 20.


----------



## Ban.BL

Turnovec said:


> ^^ And no word "complexes" so far ? :lol:


you´ve said it all


----------



## Radish2

dubart said:


> It's been said like zillion times before - 15! - NOT 20.


I paid fucking 20 € and even 15 € for one time passing are way too much for such motorways.


----------



## snupix

Radish2 said:


> I am not very satisfied with Croatian motorways because they are not worth 20 € for passing and Slovenian motorways have better quality, are smoother and so on.


It's 15€!!!!! :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## snupix

Radish2 said:


> I paid fucking 20 € and even 15 € for one time passing are way too much for such motorways.


:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dudes, Radish is one big cartoon, if you already didn't know.


----------



## Timon91

Radi, why don't you just scan your receipt and post it here? That way we can all see how many euro's you paid...


----------



## Ban.BL

Radish2 said:


> I paid fucking 20 € and even 15 € for one time passing are way too much for such motorways.


Maybe you have traveled by truck or bus.


----------



## Turnovec

Ban.BL said:


> you´ve said it all


^^ HAHAH I knew it! Good old mojaBL at his best! :lol:



ChrisZwolle said:


> Dudes, Radish is one big cartoon, if you already didn't know.


^^ :yes:


----------



## Turnovec

Radish2 said:


> I paid fucking 20 € and even 15 € for one time passing are way too much for such motorways.





snupix said:


> It's 15€!!!!! :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


Toll taxes for the route Sofia-Munich - less than a month ago:

Nis – Belgrad 730 dinars or 9.30 EUR
Belgrad - Croatian border 340 dinars or 4.30 EUR
Croatian border - Zagreb 105 kunas or 14.30 EUR
Zagreb - Slovenian border 5 kunas or 0.70 EUR
Slovenian vignette 35 EUR (valid for 6 months)
Austrian vignette 7.30 EUR (10 days)
Tunnel Karavanken 6.50 EUR
Tauern pass 9.50 EUR


----------



## Goyazny

Thanks, Turnovec for price list. But, Slovenian vignette , should it be cheaper, now?


----------



## Verso

Goyazny said:


> Thanks, Turnovec for price list. But, Slovenian vignette , should it be cheaper, now?


Weekly vignette for €15 since July 1, 2009.


----------



## Radish2

so, is the half year vigniette removed?


----------



## Verso

^ Yes, it will be, except for motorcycles (€25).


----------



## Timon91

Verso said:


> Weekly vignette for €15 since July 1, 2009.


hno:

Well, it will save me and my parents €5 :nuts:


----------



## Vrachar

Turnovec said:


> Toll taxes for the route Sofia-Munich - less than a month ago:
> 
> Nis – Belgrad 730 dinars or 9.30 EUR
> Belgrad - Croatian border 340 dinars or 4.30 EUR


Nis – Belgrad 730 dinars or 7,68 EUR
Belgrad - Croatian border 340 dinars or 3,58 EUR


----------



## CrazySerb

Turnovec said:


> Toll taxes for the route Sofia-Munich - less than a month ago:
> 
> Nis – Belgrad 730 dinars or 9.30 EUR
> Belgrad - Croatian border 340 dinars or 4.30 EUR
> Croatian border - Zagreb 105 kunas or 14.30 EUR
> Zagreb - Slovenian border 5 kunas or 0.70 EUR
> Slovenian vignette 35 EUR (valid for 6 months)
> Austrian vignette 7.30 EUR (10 days)
> Tunnel Karavanken 6.50 EUR
> Tauern pass 9.50 EUR



Sometimes, I'm glad to live in Canada:cheers:
No such highway robberies here.


----------



## Turnovec

Vrachar said:


> Nis – Belgrad 730 dinars or 7,68 EUR
> Belgrad - Croatian border 340 dinars or 3,58 EUR


^^ Damn crisis ... :bash:

On the other hand in August, when i'm going to Zagreb it might be even cheaper...  

Thanks for the correction! :cheers:


----------



## shpirtkosova

Is there any plans joining the main motorway with the Motorway which will be bulit in Kosovo to the Merdare boarder?


----------



## Ban.BL

Goyazny said:


> Thanks, Turnovec for price list. But, Slovenian vignette , should it be cheaper, now?


No it will be more expensive.


----------



## Ban.BL

shpirtkosova said:


> Is there any plans joining the main motorway with the Motorway which will be bulit in Kosovo to the *Merdare boarder?*


No such thing it is administrative line and no, there are no plans.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ban.BL said:


> No it will be more expensive.


It will be cheaper for most people which just transit through the country. They either need 1 € 15 vignette, or 2 if they go back and forth = € 30

Cheaper than the current € 35 vignette. If you cross through Slovenia all the time, you're better off buying a yearly vignette.


----------



## Ban.BL

But if you travel more than 2 it is more expensive. 
All considered it is still too expensive. These 15€ for 2 weeks would be expensive, but you could tolerate it.


----------



## Timon91

I agree. €15 for a weekly vignette is just absurb. IMO it should be like €15 for a monthly vignette and €8 for a weekly vignette.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Vignette's are interesting for those who travel a lot and often on a certain freeway network. If you're just in transit, a distance-based toll is better. That's why tourists are always worse off with vignette systems.


----------



## zivan56

CrazySerb said:


> Sometimes, I'm glad to live in Canada:cheers:
> No such highway robberies here.


Not all of Canada. New bridge opened in BC here thats part of a major highway...around $4 to cross once in one direction. All new bridges from now on will be tolled as well with similar pricing. Up until last year the major highway to the interior of BC was around $10 one way...the only alternative is the trans-Canada...which takes hours longer and is narrow and old.


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed but I guess thats the practice everywhere...major tunnels & bridges that cost in the tens, if not hundreds, of millions to build and further more to maintain, should be tolled.

Here in TOronto, we don't have any bridges whatsoever but there is the 407 highway that is privately owned and tolled.


----------



## CrazySerb

Anyways, here are some photos of highway construction in Serbia....two ten kilometer stretches of the Horgos(Hungarian border) to Novi Sad section are under construction at the moment.


----------



## CrazySerb

:cheers:


----------



## shpirtkosova

> No such thing it is administrative line and no, there are no plans.


 Why make things complicated and political and answer my question? I ask, Have you ever been through the Merdare checkpoints, I have and to me it looked and felt like a border control on both sides. One side the Albanians check your passports and on the other side Serbs are checking your passports... Thats the reality of it all.


----------



## Goyazny

shpirtkosova said:


> Why make things complicated and political and answer my question? I ask, Have you ever been through the Merdare checkpoints, I have and to me it looked and felt like a border control on both sides. One side the Albanians check your passports and on the other side Serbs are checking your passports... Thats the reality of it all.


Sorry, mate. Better do not get used to it.


----------



## Palance

Can Kosovars cross that border at Merdare with their (Kosovar) passports (since Serbia does not recognise its neigbour)?


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ nope, only with serbian ID Card/Passport or other international passport that is recognised by Serbia.


----------



## Mateusz

So now next part of E-75 will become full 'autoput'


----------



## snupix

lindenthaler said:


> ^^ nope, only with serbian ID Card/Passport or other international passport that is recognised by Serbia.


How come, since Serbia refuses entry to anyone holding a passport with Kosovo stamp?


----------



## Ban.BL

shpirtkosova said:


> Why make things complicated and political and answer my question? I ask, Have you ever been through the Merdare checkpoints, I have and to me it looked and felt like a border control on both sides. One side the Albanians check your passports and on the other side Serbs are checking your passports... Thats the reality of it all.


I answered the question, but you overlooked it and concentrate on what you wanted. 
I just wanted to correct you and i did.


----------



## Buddy Holly

snupix said:


> How come, since Serbia refuses entry to anyone holding a passport with Kosovo stamp?


Because you can't enter Serbia with a "fake" passport but you can with a "real" ID such as this 











:lol:


----------



## x-type

snupix said:


> How come, since Serbia refuses entry to anyone holding a passport with Kosovo stamp?


i don't think that's true. i've heard that they only put a stamp "canceled" over kosovian stamp


----------



## Ban.BL

Mateusz said:


> Well it will be probably much more near Belgrade


Near Belgrade is other world.


----------



## Ban.BL

Verso said:


> How can it be so cheap?


Only one traffic lane without significant objects.


----------



## SuperSergei

CrazySerb said:


> *Cvetkovic opens Presevo to Levosoje motorway section*
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial footage of the new section:




When is this filmed? I hope they will open the whole road(2x2?) at once?


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Ban.BL said:


> If you do that than majority Albanians from Kosovo would not be able to enter Kosovo since they all have serbian documents.


They aren't allowed do have serbian documents if they are citiziens of Kosova. This rules also for the serbian citiziens of Kosova. Thank you EU!:cheers:


----------



## Ban.BL

since when?


----------



## Mateusz

this road on video, is it M1 in Shouthern Serbia or M22 (future A2?) widening ?


----------



## aleks82

Mateusz said:


> this road on video, is it M1 in Shouthern Serbia or M22 (future A2?) widening ?


It´s the widening of M1 road from the macedonian border to Levosoje near Bujanovac.


----------



## Mateusz

Why Leskovac needs new bypass ? It has one already


----------



## lindenthaler

> World Bank approves USD 388mn loan
> 10 July 2009 | 10:02 | Source: B92
> BELGRADE -- The World Bank’s board of directors has approved a loan of USD 388mn to Serbia to finance Corridor 10, in what is the bank’s biggest loan to Belgrade so far.
> 
> The World Bank stressed that double technical quality controls would be introduced to ensure that the money was spent on precisely what it was intended for. B92 understands that government and World Bank officials will meet on Monday to formally sign the loan deal.
> 
> The USD 388mn is planned to finance three sections of Pan-European Corridor 10.
> 
> According to a World Bank statement, the project consists of four components: construction of two sections totaling 31.6 km of the M1 highway towards Macedonia, along the Grabovnica-Grdelica-Vladičin Han-Donji Neredovci route; a section of the M1 towards Bulgaria, from Niš to Dimitrovgrad; and almost nine kilometers of highway around Dimitrovgrad.
> 
> Economist Milan Kovačević says that the loan for the continued construction of Corridor 10 is of primary importance.
> 
> He says the new loan will beef up the hard currency balance and create new jobs.
> 
> However, he says that is only one side of the coin, as it will also increase Serbia’s foreign debt.
> 
> “When you add up the entire debt, it turns out that our debt will rise to close to 80 percent GDP, which will lead to big problems in future. Public spending will rise to that end, new obligations will be created,” said Kovačević.
> 
> “The problem is that the euro’s value will also fall as a result, which will hamper our exports, and lead to our problems being accentuated rather than eased,” he said.
> 
> The loan agreement with the World Bank also foresees a “road safety” component, the statement says.
> 
> Besides this loan, which is the first loan for Corridor 10, a further EUR 600mn loan is expected from the European Investment Bank and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.
> 
> That money will be diverted to work on two sections of the highway—from Niš to Pirot and Niš to Vranje.


http://www.b92.net/eng/news/business-article.php?yyyy=2009&mm=07&dd=10&nav_id=60396


----------



## aleks82

Mateusz said:


> Why Leskovac needs new bypass ? It has one already


the highway bypass around Leskovac is allready finished. they will not build a new one.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Are there plans for a motorway/expressway to Kosovo?


----------



## CrazySerb

Yes, but for now its not a priority.
Once so-called Corridor 10 is finished, full priority will be given to Belgrade-Bar highway. 

Belgrade-Vrsac-Romanian border(and further to Timisoara) is also another soon to be realized highway.


----------



## wyqtor

CrazySerb said:


> Belgrade-Vrsac-Romanian border(and further to Timisoara) is also another soon to be realized highway.


If it really will be built soon, it will probably stop right at the border. We didn't even complete the priority motorways towards Hungary which is in EU, so I don't think a connection to Serbia will happen before 2016-2017, which is also very unfortunate.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

CrazySerb said:


> Yes, but for now its not a priority.
> Once so-called Corridor 10 is finished


I think it will link Nis with Prishtina through Kusumlija, Blace and Krusevac, will it?


----------



## Mateusz

Motorway A4 possibly if Serbian will sort out the numbering scheme


----------



## Ban.BL

Foolish Farmer said:


> I think it will link Nis with Prishtina through Kusumlija, Blace and Krusevac, will it?


I am sure that wil not happen Serbia has other priorities. 
1st to upgrade whole corridor 10 to Bulgaria, Macedonia and Hungary. 
2nd to build motorway connecting Kragujevac to motorway Belgrade - Niš
3rd Motorway to Montenegro and Southern Adriatic 
4th Motorway to Republika Srpska and toward Banja Luka
5th 2 motorways to Romania 1st Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Temisoar 2nd Belgrade - Pancevo - Vrsac
6th Sumadija motorway that will connect bigger towns in Sumadija region Uzice - Cacak - Kraljevo - Krusevac
7th Connecting East Serbia Zajecar and Negotin with motorway and Belgrade

And after all this motorways maybe connection to Kosovska Mitrovica would come to plan. But i don´t think so it will happen fast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> 4th Motorway to Republika Srpska and toward Banja Luka


For real, or is that just your dream? both Banja Luka and Srpska are already served by the Croatian A3 (E70). They could build spurs into BIH, but that's a Croatian/BIH job, not Serbia's job. Unless they want to build a parallel motorway to Tuzla or something.


----------



## x-type

5th priority should be 2nd or at least 3rd in my opinion


----------



## Ban.BL

ChrisZwolle said:


> For real, or is that just your dream? both Banja Luka and Srpska are already served by the Croatian A3 (E70). They could build spurs into BIH, but that's a Croatian/BIH job, not Serbia's job. Unless they want to build a parallel motorway to Tuzla or something.


It is not only my wish it is plan. RS is building motrway Banja Luka - Doboj - north direction Samac - Brcko - Bijeljina, and from Bijeljina to serbia is 10km. And Serbia plans to connect on that motorway.


----------



## Ban.BL

x-type said:


> 5th priority should be 2nd or at least 3rd in my opinion


that ranking is mine. There are no interdependence between projects.


----------



## CrazySerb

Once all of BL's priorities are complete


----------



## Goyazny

Why not this part as well?


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Are we really talking about (even if it will happen in the late future) two planned motorways heading to Kosovo? That would be superb, but it doesn't sound realistic or necessary.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That whole map is unrealistic


----------



## Palance

For a prosperous future of that part of the Balkans, a highway between Albania, Kosovo and Serbia (Nis-Pristina?) would be nescesary. I don't think it would be built in the next years, but hopefully a solution will be found between Kosovo and Serbia so that in the future a new highway will be built.


----------



## CrazySerb

Okay, enough dreaming...

This famous bottleneck on the Belgrade-Novi Sad highway will soon be revitalized....



















New bridge will be complete by sometime next year:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That bridge looks so fragile on the first pic


----------



## x-type

i adore such simple , high and long bridges! if there was no Dunav, it would be a viaduct. ho exactly is it long and high?
(btw i hope they will rehabilitate old half because it seems to be in bad condition)


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> That bridge looks so fragile on the first pic


Yeah? NATO thought the same. They bombed it twice and barely scratched it.

Its total length is 2250 meters, its longest span 210 meters and its heigh is 68.2 meters.


----------



## rimorski

Palance said:


> For a prosperous future of that part of the Balkans, a highway between Albania, Kosovo and Serbia (Nis-Pristina?) would be nescesary. I don't think it would be built in the next years, but hopefully a solution will be found between Kosovo and Serbia so that in the future a new highway will be built.


I would agree...


----------



## Ermir

^^^Albania has done its part with Durres-Morine, Kosovo will build its own Morine-Merdare, what Serbia does/is going to do, is what you should be concerned about.


----------



## Sawovsky

Palance said:


> For a prosperous future of that part of the Balkans, a highway between Albania, Kosovo and Serbia (Nis-Pristina?) would be nescesary. I don't think it would be built in the next years, but hopefully a solution will be found between Kosovo and Serbia so that in the future a new highway will be built.


For what logic reason would Serbia build a highway to Albania? 

Maybe after all others extremly important hw, like one to Romania (acros Banat region) and to east europe, one to Montenegro and Adriatic see, one to connect major cities in Sumadija region, one to connect Serbia and Rep. Srpska ie Banja Luka and Belgrade via major cities in Rep. Srpska and then Loznica and Sabac in Serbia.
And one to connect k10 and k4 via east Serbia(Zajecar, Negotin...). There are bunch of priorities, much more importan then hw between Serbia and Albania, if there is even any importance for that hw.


----------



## Radish2

ChrisZwolle said:


> That bridge looks so fragile on the first pic


Yes, it does look fragile, but I don´t know the highway altough when I travel with a company with small buses which go from Hugary we use the Belgrad Novi Sad highway, don´t we?


----------



## Mateusz

This reminds of bridge in Poland near Toruń, it's also now being upgraded to motorway standards


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Sawovsky said:


> For what logic reason would Serbia build a highway to Albania?



Maybe for creating a new highway of brotherhood? :lol:

There are only economical reasons to build a highway, which are naturally also existing for one to Albania, resp. Kosovo. It may hasn't such a high priority as the highways you listed, but one day Serbia will build one HW heading to Merdare.


----------



## x-type

Ermir said:


> ^^^Albania has done its part with Durres-Morine, Kosovo will build its own Morine-Merdare, what Serbia does/is going to do, is what you should be concerned about.


finnished?? when?!


----------



## Foolish Farmer

x-type said:


> finnished?? when?!


It will be in full service in september 2009. The whole A1 in Croatia was for a long time not in full service (sveti rok), but it was declared as a completed MW.^^


----------



## x-type

Foolish Farmer said:


> It will be in full service in september 2009. The whole A1 in Croatia was for a long time not in full service (sveti rok), but it was declared as a completed MW.^^


:dunno: nobody is claiming that A1 is finnished, i don't get your point what HR A1 has with this. you wrote that Durres - Morine is done, what is absolutely not true, as you said.


----------



## and802

*transit through Serbia*

good day collegues

could you please let me know how much time I need to drive from Horgos (HU/SRB) to Zajecar (SRB-BG) ?

are there big queues at both borders (HU/SRB and SRB/BG) ?
I do not want to bother you asking for E75 road conditions, beacuse I am strongly convinced it is good.

is E761 (Paracin - Zajecar) in good condition ? or am I going to expect potholes ?

last thing, which day of the week/daytime hour is the most appropriate to transit Serbia on that route ? and are there any hassles on the way like road works, no-in-the-good-mood traffic control officers ?


----------



## lindenthaler

and802 said:


> good day collegues
> 
> could you please let me know how much time I need to drive from Horgos (HU/SRB) to Zajecar (SRB-BG) ?


Probably a 6-7 hours drive (Horgoš-Belgrade 2 Hours, Belgrade-Zaječar 3-4 Hours if u drive normal)



> are there big queues at both borders (HU/SRB and SRB/BG) ?


HU/SRB (Röszke/Horgoš) is currently heavy overloaded, you have to wait 5-6 hours to cross the border because of touristic season. But if u dont mind u can switch to Tompa/Kelebija which is around 30km westward from szeged, there you only need max 20 min to cross border, drive to subotica and swtich back to E-75 but this time on serbian side.












> I do not want to bother you asking for E75 road conditions, beacuse I am strongly convinced it is good.


It s acceptable but not perfect condition.



> is E761 (Paracin - Zajecar) in good condition ? or am I going to expect potholes ?


Unfortunately you have to expect it  As I remember not all was reconstructed there, but it s.. "driveable".



> last thing, which day of the week/daytime hour is the most appropriate to transit Serbia on that route ? and are there any hassles on the way like road works, no-in-the-good-mood traffic control officers ?


Maybe the best time d be to enter Serbia around 3-4 in morning sou you have a relatively empty highway and you have a good chance to miss traffic peak hour in Belgrade which can be stressy. 

Another advice - if you want to refill your gas, go to OMV, ELP or ECO petrol gas stations.

:cheers:


----------



## Goyazny

Time from HU to BG by car:

Border - Belgrade 2 hours
Through Belgrade 1 hour
Belgrade Nis 2,5 hours 
Nis - Bulgaria 1,5 hour 

Total 6 hours.

I drive this section in less than 5 hours, but general opinion on this forum is that I'm an idiot.


----------



## Goyazny

Sorry, 7 hours.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1 hour to get through Beograd? It's a motorway, right?


----------



## SeanT

bozata90 said:


> Every time except weekends is quiet. Weekends are a traveller's hell on the route Wien - Budapest - Szeged - Novi sad - Beograd - Nis - Sofia - Plovdiv- Edirne - istanbul, because the Turkish gastarbeiters are taking their holidays in their homeland. They do not travel by any other means than by car.


 Try to leave M5 before Szeged and take Tompa bordercrossing. It is easier and not so many extra Km-s.


----------



## SeanT

I´ve just seen it in the news. They expect 6-7 hours of waiting tomorrow at Röszke-bordercrossing.hno:


----------



## Ban.BL

Goyazny said:


> I drive this section in less than 5 hours, but general opinion on this forum is that I'm an idiot.


I can confirm his statement


----------



## CrazySerb

Some work on the Horgos-Novi Sad section....


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## Lankosher

Verso said:


> Seriously? :nuts:


Unfortunately yes - terrible experiance


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> 1 hour to get through Beograd? It's a motorway, right?


A 4-lane motorway _through_ a 1.5-million city with a speed limit of 80 km/h.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> A 4-lane motorway _through_ a 1.5-million city with a speed limit of 80 km/h.


It seems Serbs did the same mistake as Slovaks - 4-laned motorway through the capital.hno::bash:


----------



## RipleyLV

Does Belgrade have a South and West motorway bypass? My Euro Atlas 2005 D) shows that there is a West bypass and a short South bypass part planned.


----------



## Verso

There's a 2-lane southwestern bypass.


----------



## RipleyLV

The f***ing atlas must be burned. :wallbash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most atlases of eastern Europe are highly inaccurate...


----------



## RipleyLV

That's because their Polish.  I mean, mine is.


----------



## CrazySerb

Here, this is a map of the Belgrade bypass motorway...










The section between Dobanovci and Orlovaca has been finished and at present, land expropriation talks are ongoing concerning the 10.1 kilomer long Batajnica-Dobanovci section.


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ According to that map, my atlas shows a planned motorway Batajnica-Dobanovci, a existing motorway part Dobanovci-Ostružnica and another planned motorway Orlovača-Bubanj Potok sections.


----------



## CrazySerb

Your atlas is pretty good then. 
The 7,7 kilometer Ostruznica - Orlovaca (known as Sector 4) was opened late last year.


----------



## RipleyLV

Lol, I just viewed the same Polish firm atlas 95/96 and it shows southwestern motorway bypass (Batajnica-Bubanj Potok) under construction.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some new construction pics...two sections of Corridor 10, between Subotica & Novi Sad.


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## Sawovsky

Great job Crazy!


----------



## Sawovsky

dkaneq said:


> And is there a stopping lane present on the whole length?
> 
> If there is, it seems not too logical to keep it, it will serve much better as a driving lane. Even if we're talking about a narrow stopping lane it could still be converted to a normal driving lane by slightly reducing the the width of the other two lanes, which shouldnt be a problem considering the 80km/h speed limit.


The irony is that the stopping lane on a highway through Belgrade is often used as a third driving lane by drivers in a time of rush, and again it's still a big mess and crush.


The problem with a traffic will be pretty much solved (at least we all hope so  ) after completion of *full* Belgrade bypass wich will take heavy and transit traffic, and after finishing an Ada Bridge, wich will give an alternative solution to go from New Belgrade to the south parts of the city, instead od using overloaded Gazela Bridge. 

Both full bypass profile and Ada Bridge with concomitant parts are planned to be finished by 2012.

Of course, the third part of the puzzle is metro, but thats a looooong story. hno:


----------



## x-type

which section between SU and NS is currently u/c?


----------



## Sawovsky

x-type said:


> which section between SU and NS is currently u/c?


There are 2 sections u/c : ~20km from Subotica to south, and from Novi Sad to north.


----------



## aleks82

x-type said:


> which section between SU and NS is currently u/c?


it´s only 10 km U/C for each section. 

*section 1*









*section 2*


----------



## x-type

so it's actually not direct from BC. it seems they will firstly connect Subotica and Novi Sad. not that bad decision.


----------



## Sawovsky

My mistake


----------



## lindenthaler

aleks82 said:


> it´s only 10 km U/C for each section.
> 
> *section 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *section 2*


which map engine do you use?


----------



## CrazySerb

Pise nesto "Mairdumont" na mapi...nemacka firma


----------



## aleks82

lindenthaler said:


> which map engine do you use?


I use the german route planner FALK http://www.falk.de/routenplaner/routenplaner.jsp
I like it because the maps are nice.

there is also an english version available http://www.gofalk.com/


----------



## Verso

FALK is good for Africa, Asia and South America, which are usually poorly mapped (or not at all).


----------



## shpirtkosova

anyone have any info if Serbia is connecting to Kosovo with motorway?


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39549958&postcount=352


----------



## shpirtkosova

^^^^^

Kosovo is not a priority? My last journey I made... from Nis to Kosovo border in Merdare took me a good 4-5 hours! The roads towards Prishtina on the Serbian side are also catastrophic!? Anyone expirienced this route before?


----------



## Goyazny

shpirtkosova said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Kosovo is not a priority? My last journey I made... from Nis to Kosovo border in Merdare took me a good 4-5 hours! The roads towards Prishtina on the Serbian side are also catastrophic!? Anyone expirienced this route before?


Mate, next time take a car.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Goyazny said:


> Mate, next time take a car.


I replied to you but unfortantly it was removed by another one of your Serbian fanatic friends. The cars Serbs drive are African standards.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

shpirtkosova said:


> I replied to you but unfortantly it was removed by another one of your Serbian fanatic friends. The cars Serbs drive are African standards.


I was also suprised, when our "zemos" told me, that a Motorway to Kosovo isn't a priority for the serb goverment, even the when the kosovo minister says, that they'll never give up their "heart"-priority.^^

Ok. A motorway connection from Nis to Pristina (via the current route through Prokuplje and Kursumlija) would cost quite a lot, but a connection from the future Nis-macedonian border motorway to the prishtine-skopje highway should be for both sides easier to realize.

edit: How long will the construction on the Horgos-Novi Sad section take? They are still building since two or three years, aren't they?


----------



## nh1la

Considering this map of future Serbian motorways, I think it will be much better to connect Kraljevo - Mitrovica - Pristina than Nis with Pristina.


----------



## shpirtkosova

No the best and closest option would be to choose the route from Nish to Prishtina because the Kosovo highway will end in Merdare which is to slightly to the north - east of where the town of Podujeve is.
Here are the planned highways in Kosovo:


----------



## nh1la

So what, that plan is not written in stone is it?


----------



## CrazySerb

As the construction of the new Belgrade bridge ("Ada/Sava Bridge") , crown-jewel of the future Belgrade inner ring road, is already in full swing, construction of additional infrastructure is finally beginning (many people were afraid that, two years from now, we're gonna have a brand spanking new bridge with no way to use it. )


Future path of the inner-ring road (UMP)...










*Info and photos courtesy of Beobuild.rs*



> Last week, on July 25th commenced the construction of “Hipodrom” intersection, which represents first segment of the inner city ring road. This ring road will also include the bridge on Ada ciganlija which is currently being constructed.
> 
> The significance of this intersection project is vast and bad traffic regulation on this route is making problems for years now. The construction of this multi-level intersection will separate road and rail traffic, creating larger capacity on the artery that will access future bridge on Ada. It was envisaged as three-way intersection with two lanes and access loops in all directions. According to information from the Land Development Agency, it is a very complex undertaking, with almost 1 kilometer long access roads and during the construction period train traffic won’t be stopped.
> 
> Part of Vojvode Misica Boulevard will be closed during this time, so they will use opportunity to reconstruct the road and tram lines. The entire investment is estimated to hit 1.8 billion dinars and the dead line is autumn 2010.
> 
> We are presenting full material on this infrastructure project, including the latest photos from the construction site.


----------



## Mateusz

So next real motorway in Serbia is Belgrade-Pozega ? When it's going to be in use ?


----------



## Ban.BL

Foolish Farmer said:


> edit: How long will the construction on the Horgos-Novi Sad section take? They are still building since two or three years, aren't they?


No those sections they staretd to build this year.


----------



## Rusonaldo

I have a question:

In September I'll be go from Poland to Albannia. How much I'll pay for Motorway in Serbia (from Hungarian Border to Macedodian Border - road E75) ?? 

Thanx


----------



## and802

and802 said:


> good day collegues
> 
> could you please let me know how much time I need to drive from Horgos (HU/SRB) to Zajecar (SRB-BG) ?.....


good day collegues

thanks to your advices and findings (special "hvala"/ special "merci" to Goyazny, lindenthaler, Ban.BL, Turnovec) I arrived in Sozopol after a hassle-free journey. 
your directions and advises contributed a lot in my pleasant trip from Warsaw, PL to Sozopol.

some info, which somebody may find useful.

entering Serbian Border (at Horgos) at 6.pm. 15 minute border crossing queue (what a luck !)
leaving Serbia (Caribrod) at midnight. all together 6 hours. no overspeeding. 

for Poles interested in Warsaw-Sozopol route: all together 22h driving. 1950 km. tickets in Slovakia are bloody expensive. fortunately police representatives look after their "pocket-money".

Serbian road conditions: really NOTHING to complain.

aaah, last thing: it was raining for 30 minutes (Subotica Novi Sad route) and guess what ? my car remained clean. not possible in Poland ...


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ glad to hear you had a fine journey, hope you avoided traffic jam in Belgrade too.


----------



## Goyazny

You entered Batajnica around 8:00 pm, guess... Probably had clear pass, no more than half hour through Belgrade. Cool.
Good to hear you had a nice trip.


----------



## and802

Goyazny said:


> You entered Batajnica around 8:00 pm, guess... Probably had clear pass, no more than half hour through Belgrade. Cool.
> Good to hear you had a nice trip.


right. around 8 pm. no more than 0.5h. impressed with a look on New Beograd. looks like a lot of investments. where is that money coming from ?


----------



## Vrachar

Rusonaldo said:


> I have a question:
> 
> In September I'll be go from Poland to Albannia. How much I'll pay for Motorway in Serbia (from Hungarian Border to Macedodian Border - road E75) ??
> 
> Thanx


Subotica - Novi Sad: 330,00 RSD
Novi Sad - Beograd: 240,00 RSD
Beograd - Niš: 730,00 RSD
Niš - Macedonian border: 190,00 RSD

*TOTAL: 1.490,00 RSD (~ 17,50 EUR)*

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1037&Itemid=233&lang=en [entr.gate: Subotica, exit gate: Leskovac]
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/cene_putarina_eng.pdf

You can pay in EUR or by credit cards (MasterCard, Visa, American Express).


----------



## Goyazny

:naughty:Well...I've gave them some pocket money ...If they build nice, would give them more...


----------



## Majestic

So this inner city ring road will actually not be access-controlled expressway? The visualisation shows at-grade intersections.


----------



## Goyazny

Inner ring road is not same level approach. But it concerns in - city commute.
For those who are traveling trans European north - south without visiting the city, outer ring road is more important. 
Check previous post, plenty of maps...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Vrachar said:


> You can pay in EUR or by credit cards (MasterCard, Visa, American Express).


Nice. The euro becomes more widespread every year... I could also pay the Danish bridges with euros. And you can buy the Swiss vignette also with euros at the border.


----------



## Vrachar

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice. The euro becomes more widespread every year... I could also pay the Danish bridges with euros. And you can buy the Swiss vignette also with euros at the border.


That's nice to hear. kay: Before 3 years I had to change EUR for DKK to pay Danish bridges and ferries. 

But, the credit card is definitely the best solution when you're traveling through countries with different currencies (for instance - from Poland to Greece :sly: ). You can pay tolls by card at many places without worring about local currency - do you have enough or how to spent the rest. Your bank at home will callculate the rate and charge your bill in your currency.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Unfortunatly, credit card acceptance is not that widespread... there's always a chance you can't pay with it. For instance, in super-modern (ahum) Netherlands, they won't accept a credit card in most supermarkets hno:


----------



## MareCar

shpirtkosova said:


> I replied to you but unfortantly it was removed by another one of your Serbian fanatic friends. The cars Serbs drive are African standards.


What does that have to do with you taking the bus? :nuts:


----------



## MareCar

ChrisZwolle said:


> I doubt it. Yes, for through traffic, but if you look at the traffic volumes, through traffic cannot be more than 20,000 AADT (if all traffic south of Beograd will be considered through traffic). That way, traffic volumes would drop from 120,000 to 100,000 which is still problematic on 2x2.


And if the new inner city ringroad with the Sava Bridge takes another 20-40 000 the numbers for the Gazela Bridge should be down to a healthy level.


----------



## and802

shpirtkosova said:


> ... The cars Serbs drive are African standards.


you see I spent 5 years in Africa in different countries (Zim, Zam, RSA, Mozambique, Lesotho, Swaziland, Botswana, South Western Africa-Namibia, Madagascar) and I must say you are wrong. the serbian cars look like any other eastern european nation automobiles. I do not want to go into details why you make that kind of comparison, but from my point of view this is not healthy and second thing looks like you have only visited Africa by browsing internet sites.

by the way: once you visit any southern african country you could see how tolerant these nations are. we all could get a lot from them. you too ...


----------



## CrazySerb

Few new construction photos (two sections of Novi Sad-Horgos motorway)


----------



## Lankosher

Hi Guys,

I need the advice. I'll be traveling to Montenegro this coming weekend and was thinking of driving down through Belgrade further down to Montenegro. Can you say what is the road quality from Belgrade to Montenegro border. How long it may take to reach the sea coast and which road would you recommend. I'll appreciate any valueable advice and suggestions.

Thank you in advance Serbian friends


----------



## Goyazny

igorlan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need the advice. I'll be traveling to Montenegro this coming weekend and was thinking of driving down through Belgrade further down to Montenegro. Can you say what is the road quality from Belgrade to Montenegro border. How long it may take to reach the sea coast and which road would you recommend. I'll appreciate any valueable advice and suggestions.
> 
> Thank you in advance Serbian friends


There is no freeway to Montenegro, but you could use one of following routes , depending where at the coast you would like to end.










Blue,central one is what I use , mostly.End at Budva. 
You could use darker line option, using some 100 km of freeway to Kragujevac, then to stream in central route, or to go down by Kraljevo, Novi Pazar, Berane and to stream in central route.
Or you could go via Bosnia, after Uzice go to Mokra Gora, Gorazde, Trebinje and end at Herceg Novi.
All options are about 550 km Belgrade-Coast. Need 8 hours.
Lots of coffee shops and refill stations on a way.
If you use central route, make stop at Zlatibor, have a coffee or lunch.


----------



## Vrachar

And here you can see photo tour of road Podgorica-Belgrade (marked blue by Goyazny in previous post):

Brodarevo (MNE-SRB border) - Belgrade:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37455496&postcount=2156

Podgorica - Brodarevo (MNE-SRB border):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37356358&postcount=311
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37357202&postcount=313
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37358000&postcount=314

Pics by SAKBAZ


----------



## Lankosher

@ Vrachar & Goyazny - Your help here is much appreciated, I will analyse your recommendations this evening, in case of questions I will turn to you again 

Can you also advice on LPG stations in Serbia? How often can the stations be found on the main roads? 

Thank you


----------



## Sawovsky

New construction photos of Kragujevac - Batocina motorway



vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>


----------



## Mateusz

Wow, really good to see, which motorway it will be ?


----------



## lindenthaler

It s in central Serbia, i marked it with red color, connection between Kragujevac and E-75 Highway:


----------



## and802

*Turkish transit*

do you guys have any statistics how many Turkish people go via Serbia every year ? I was driving from Bulgarian border towards Hungarian one 2 days ago and seriously Serbians are not even minority along the highway.


----------



## Goyazny

It was always like that.
It is main communication Germany - Turkey. If you have seen many German plates, most of these are Turks, as well.
During sumer, most of Turks who work in Germany ( several millions) go home .

As a mater fact , now, I wonder where all that tool money goes?


----------



## and802

Goyazny said:


> It was always like that.
> It is main communication Germany - Turkey. If you have seen many German plates, most of these are Turks, as well.
> During sumer, most of Turks who work in Germany ( several millions) go home .
> 
> As a mater fact , now, I wonder where all that tool money goes?


yes, I noticed cars with Dutch & German plates were not driven by western europe facial feature men. even the way the cars were loaded (overloaded)

I was "warned" even in this thread this is a massive occurance, but really I was not prepared for that scale. I can easily say along 500 km route I passed over 500 hundred "German & Dutch" cars. I do not take into consideartion cars parked at parking lots. 

but, who knows statistic ?


----------



## Turnovec

and802 said:


> yes, I noticed cars with Dutch & German plates were not driven by western europe facial feature men. even the way the cars were loaded (overloaded)
> 
> I was "warned" even in this thread this is a massive occurance, but really I was not prepared for that scale. I can easily say along 500 km route I passed over 500 hundred "German & Dutch" cars. I do not take into consideartion cars parked at parking lots.
> 
> but, who knows statistic ?


I travelled that route on 9th of August ... all the way from Dimitrovgrad to the start of the motorway before Nish it was one endless column of vehicles... mad stuff! a dozen of turkish gastarbeiters, 1-2 bulgarian cars and a couple of TIR trucks... If a local tractor, yugo or lada shows up on the road all the cars start driving at max. 3rd gear with 30-40km/h and the turks start making some crazy style "kill yourself" overtakings :nuts: This road surelly needs to be made to a motorway since a long time ago... 

Btw, what is the standart width of the 2 lane intercity roads in Serbia? Each time i pass on that stretch between Dimitrovgrad & Nish i notice that the lanes are about 30-40 cm. narrower than the same standart roads in Bulgaria... It is good that the Serbs fixed and widened a little bit at least the tunnels section of the Nishava river canyon.


----------



## Turnovec

^^ The part of the road that i was talking about above(14 tunnels one after another - Пали светло )






































And some shots of CRO border-Belgrade-Nish :


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Ban.BL said:


> There are already tons of pics so shut up really.


Tons of pics? The Beograd-Nis section has about 300 kilometers. Do you have pics of every kilometer? Nobody says that it is in his whole length in a bad condition. But to make pics of the kilometers, which have been repaved few time ago and to make it representative for the whole A1 in Serbia is .... you know ... srpska stara ... i should shut up.

btw: yesterday i've been on that motorway and i've make a pic of a part of your "superb":nuts: A1, which has no emergency lines (ca. 15km in the south of Pozarevac, coming from Nis).


----------



## geronimo_rs

Thank you for the photos, Turnovec. :cheers:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Foolish Farmer said:


> i should shut up.


I agree.


----------



## Ban.BL

Foolish Farmer said:


> Tons of pics? The Beograd-Nis section has about 300 kilometers. Do you have pics of every kilometer? Nobody says that it is in his whole length in a bad condition. But to make pics of the kilometers, which have been repaved few time ago and to make it representative for the whole A1 in Serbia is .... you know ... srpska stara ... i should shut up.
> 
> btw: yesterday i've been on that motorway and i've make a pic of a part of your "superb":nuts: A1, which has no emergency lines (ca. 15km in the south of Pozarevac, coming from Nis).


You really have some serious complexes:nuts:
But i understand you have all reasons. :cheers:


----------



## Ban.BL

Turnovec said:


> I travelled that route on 9th of August ... all the way from Dimitrovgrad to the start of the motorway before Nish it was one endless column of vehicles... mad stuff! a dozen of turkish gastarbeiters, 1-2 bulgarian cars and a couple of TIR trucks... If a local tractor, yugo or lada shows up on the road all the cars start driving at max. 3rd gear with 30-40km/h and the turks start making some crazy style "kill yourself" overtakings :nuts: This road surelly needs to be made to a motorway since a long time ago...
> 
> *Btw, what is the standart width of the 2 lane intercity roads in Serbia?* Each time i pass on that stretch between Dimitrovgrad & Nish i notice that the lanes are about 30-40 cm. narrower than the same standart roads in Bulgaria... It is good that the Serbs fixed and widened a little bit at least the tunnels section of the Nishava river canyon.


it really depends if road is trough mountains or plane. but i think it is 3.75m.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Ban.BL said:


> You really have some serious complexes:nuts


Tell me more about that, Dr. Freud. ^^



Ban.BL said:


> But i understand you have all reasons. :cheers:


The main reason is the A1.:lol:



Pavle4488 said:


> I agree.


Of course you do.

*A1 Beograd-Nis* - 20km in the south of Pozarevac
(Let's play following game: Where is the emergency lane?)


----------



## Vrachar

Foolish Farmer said:


> ... But to make pics of the kilometers, which have been repaved few time ago and to make it representative for the whole A1 in Serbia is .... you know ... srpska stara ... i should shut up.


The whole Beograd-Nis highway is repaved few years ago. There're no bad parts of that road in present time. The pic you've posted, if is from Serbia at all, must be very old (10+ years).


----------



## CrazySerb

Recently completed tunnel "Sargan" in western Serbia - at 767 meters, it is the longest road tunnel in Serbia.


----------



## CrazySerb

Road reconstruction of an important magistral road between Belgrade & Montenegro:


----------



## wyqtor

I really like how Serbians don't wait for motorway construction, but instead improve existing road safety and quality - like on the road towards the sea. Good job!


----------



## Mateusz

How's the progress on Belgrade beltway ?


----------



## CrazySerb

Some newest images from Novi Sad-Subotica stretch...


----------



## CrazySerb

Mateusz said:


> How's the progress on Belgrade beltway ?


Quoting Serbia's Infrastructure Minister, Milutin Mrkonjic, around ~20 kilometers are left to be done - at the moment, they're preparing the project and completing land expropriation along the Batajnica-Dobanovci stretch (Sector 0 on the map) - so that before the of the year, potential contractors will be invited to make their bids.


----------



## CrazySerb

Work is also progressing fast on Belgrade's new Sava bridge, an integral part of the future inner ring road....






































































































































































*Photos by Bojan* kay:


----------



## Vrachar

>


This is the basement of future 200 m high pylon:


----------



## CrazySerb

Beska bridge ( Belgrade-Novi Sad section of motorway) update...



















































































Prednaprezanje :guns1:



























:drool:


----------



## Goyazny

Crazy Zemunac, sta si ti po struci?

( ova je dobra...)










Thank you, Zezelj...


----------



## SuperSergei

Lots of nice pictures here, but I have some questions since I drive the stretch Subotica- MK border every summer.

When will the stretch Subotica-Novi Sad be finished? And will they do something about the toll plazas on this stretch(larger capacity)? I get stuck in this road toll "stau" every summer and it`s really pisses me off! Especially when the road is that bad.
When will the "Beska bridge" be finished?


----------



## sallae2

SuperSergei said:


> Lots of nice pictures here, but I have some questions since I drive the stretch Subotica- MK border every summer.
> 
> When will the stretch Subotica-Novi Sad be finished? And will they do something about the toll plazas on this stretch (larger capacity)? I get stuck in this road toll "stau" every summer and it`s really pisses me off! Especially when the road is that bad.
> 
> When will the "Beska bridge" be finished?





> "Plan Vlade Srbije je da se kompletan Koridor 10 završi do proleća 2012. godine, što podrazumeva autoput od Horgoša do Dimitrovgrada", precizirao je Dinkić.


This is today's statement by Minister Dinkic, saying that Serbian government plan is to complete corridor 10 by spring 2012, motorway from Horgoš (at Hungarian border) to Dimitrovgrad (at Bulgarian border).

Earlier (last year I think), was mentioned switch to vignettes, to start in 2010, but lately there is no comfirmation of that.


----------



## autobahnracer

Extremely interesting! I didn't know that construction of the second lane of the Beska bridge has already started. Very good :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I Serbia intending to use the national motorway numbers in the future? (A1, A2, A3) instead of E-numbers only?


----------



## Strajder

^^ No, nobody even thinks about that. hno:


----------



## MareCar

ChrisZwolle said:


> I Serbia intending to use the national motorway numbers in the future? (A1, A2, A3) instead of E-numbers only?


Maybe when we get more than 1 motorway....


----------



## Ban.BL

Well there are more motorways 30 years already .
If Serbia would accept Hungarian system than it could name motorways like this:
BG-MKD borrder A1
BG-Hungary A2
BG-Croatia A3
BG-Pancevo A4
Nis-Bulgaria A5
or something similar.


----------



## Palance

Ban.BL said:


> BG-Croatia A3


This would be interesting, since the adjoining Croatian highway is also numbered as A3


----------



## ChrisZwolle

According to the German wiki, there's an A1, A2 and A3


----------



## Ban.BL

Accoriding to German Wiki there is also S1, and there is no such thing. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraftfahrstraße_1_(Serbien)

and accroding to Bulgarian Wiki A1 is M1
http://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/Автомагистрала_А1_(Сърбия)


----------



## CrazySerb

Some more photos from two sections of Novi Sad-Horgos motorway....


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade ring-road from the air:


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Belgrade ring-road from the air:


Belgrade's ringroad is all motorway?


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, it should be, once its completed...


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It's good Belgrade started working on the motorway already. Bucharest is now working on expanding the ringroad 2 from 1x1 to 2x2 (possibly to an expressway) and on closing ringroad 1 (something like the red marked road in your Belgrade map), and has postponed building the motorway ringroad after 2013 maybe.


----------



## CrazySerb

I'd like to see a map of Bucharest's motorways/ringroads/etc


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ The outside green ring is the one that has to be completed with this passage:











The outermost ring is the current Bucharest ringroad which is under expansion works.As to motrways, there are only 2: A1 and A2 which go on opposite directions. You can see them on the Romanian motorways thread.


----------



## x-type

Ban.BL said:


> Well there are more motorways 30 years already .
> If Serbia would accept Hungarian system than it could name motorways like this:
> BG-MKD borrder A1
> BG-Hungary A2
> BG-Croatia A3
> BG-Pancevo A4
> Nis-Bulgaria A5
> or something similar.


i doubt. first, they will definitely leave space for motorway in direction RO. secondly, i doubt they will make A3 in direction HR, just because of HR's A3. HR also made discontinuity with numbers just because of SLO A2 (HR A3 had to be A2, but they've switched A2 and A3 not to touch with same named SLO motorway)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Belgrade's ringroad is all motorway?


No, nothing yet. The current bypass is still 1x2 as seen on recent Google Earth imagery. There are groundworks for a second carriageway done in the past though.

As of now, I don't think through traffic in Beograd is more than 10,000 - 15,000 AADT.


----------



## SRB

but one is for sure, A-1 is Bgd-MKD and A-2 Bgd-H
for the others assign them on random


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CrazySerb said:


> Belgrade ring-road from the air:


The beltway (more of a bypass U/C) runs left to right here. The 2x2 section is M22 towards Beograd center.


----------



## Verso

Looks like someone is trying to be banned ("servia(slaveland)"). Mods can see who put tags, for his info.


----------



## Singidunum

There isn't much traffic because the ringroad is half-finished so who is going to use the road to nowhere?


----------



## Ban.BL

x-type said:


> i doubt. first, they will definitely leave space for motorway in direction RO. secondly, i doubt they will make A3 in direction HR, just because of HR's A3. HR also made discontinuity with numbers just because of SLO A2 (HR A3 had to be A2, but they've switched A2 and A3 not to touch with same named SLO motorway)


I counted motorway to Pancevo that is direction Romania. 
Serbs do not have complexes with Croatia and i doubt someone cares what is the name of the same motorway in Croatia.


----------



## x-type

:?: what complexes? it is just not usual in world that number stays the same by crossing the border (Although there are some examples). and that what you suggested doesn't have anything in common with H system (which is based on follwing national roads' numbers; e.g. M7 follows route of national road 7, M3 national road 3 etc.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think A3 is supposed to branch off A1 near Niš to run towards Sofia.


----------



## CrazySerb

If we would be naming these motorways for their importance, then A1/M1 should be the the future Belgrade-Bar(Montenegro) motorway. There should be nothing more important for Serbia than that project.


----------



## mmmartin

Serbia is one of the last countries in Europe - if not the last one - without the numeric national system (A1, A2 ...) for motorways hno:


----------



## sallae2

CrazySerb said:


> If we would be naming these motorways for their importance, then A1/M1 should be the the future Belgrade-Bar(Montenegro) motorway. There should be nothing more important for Serbia than that project.


well, IMHO most important mwy is E-75. 
It serves/connects 10 major cities of Vojvodina & Central Serbia (Subotica, Novi Sad, /Zrenjanin/, Belgrade, Pančevo, Smederevo, Kragujevac, Kruševac, Niš, Leskovac).

so motorways can be numbered like in Hungary, Russia ... starting from capital city Belgrade as central point. They can be numbered to reflect clock directions from Belgrade as center of the clock ...

they can be numbered in chronological order (as motorways are made), importance order, randomly ...

myself, I would prefer interstate or E-roads numbering desgnations, even numbers (east-west mwy directions), and odd numbers (north-south directions) ordered ascendingly N2S and W2E

so major mwys could be covered with single digits numbers, i.e.

so, even numbers, West-East direction:
*A0* - Sombor - Subotica (reserved # 4 future mwy)
*A2* - Novi Sad - Zrenjanin (reserved # 4 future mwy)
*A4* - E-70 (Sava mwy) HR - Sid - Belgrade - Vrsac - RO (partialy done mwy)
*A6* - E-761 (West Morava mwy) BH - Uzice - Cacak - Kraljevo - Krusevac - Zajecar - BG (planned mwy)
*A8* - E-80 (Nisava mwy) Prokuplje - Nis - BG (next year u/c)

and, odd numbers, North-South direction:
*A1* - (Drina mwy) Loznica - Sabac - Sombor (partialy planned)
*A3* - E-763 (Kolubara mwy) Belgrade - Ljig - Cacak - Sjenica - MNE (next year u/c)
*A5* - E-75 (Morava mwy) H - Subotica - Belgrade - Nis - Vranje - MK (mostly done)
*A7* - (Tisa mwy) Belgrade - Zrenjanin (not planned mwy)
*A9* - E-771 (Timok mwy) Nis - Zajecar - Kladovo - RO (not planned mwy)

this way by the mwy number one can assume mwy location & direction

other branches, bypasses, ring roads, etc ... could be numbered after nearby city area code, i.e.

A11 - Belgrade bypass (u/c)
A34 - Kragujevac bypass (u/c)

and, there are few countries that don't double mwy numbers on E-roads, so I see o.k. to just use E-70, E-80, E-75, E-761, E-763, E-771 without A#


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> myself, I would prefer interstate or E-roads numbering desgnations, even numbers (east-west mwy directions), and odd numbers (north-south directions) ordered ascendingly N2S and W2E


I think that only works in a grid system (like the United States, Poland or Germany). I doubt if Serbia is the right country for that, since there is one major focal city (Beograd) instead of numerous ones, like in the countries I mentioned.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some newer photos from the two sections between Novi Sad & Horgos that are currently being worked on...


----------



## CrazySerb

Construction update: new Sava bridge, important part of Belgrade's inner ring road
































































*Photos by Archangel / Beobuild.rs*


----------



## gashi91

- Edit -


----------



## Shqiptario

gashi91 said:


> Serbia is improving great! Keep the great work! You know where things belongs - Albanians follow Turkish style and it looks like chaos if you ask me.


For what turkish style r u talking about? And Albanians? who do u think u are to talk in the name of Albanians?


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest photos...


----------



## CrazySerb

Progress of second Beska bridge (Novi Sad-Belgrade motorway)...


----------



## CrazySerb

Progress update - 25 kilometer connection between Kragujevac and Batocina (E75/Belgrade-Nis motorway)























































































































































































*ALL PHOTOS TAKEN BY:* vlada_Ilina_h2o


----------



## shpirtkosova

Can I ask about the road development from Nis to the Kosovo border? Roads in Kusumlije are in a terrible condition.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Sava Bridge update - photos by Bojan:*











































































It will be truly amazing when its completed in second half of 2011 :drool:


----------



## cardinals1

Nice update. Looks like they're working hard on that bridge.


----------



## Wuxa

Sava bridge = :drool: :banana2:


----------



## Le Clerk

Sava bridge looks amazing indeed!


----------



## CrazySerb

In less than a week, two ten-kilometer sections of motorway between Novi Sad & Horgos (Hungarian border) will be ceremoniously opened...lets take a look at what they've done so far:


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*Sections of Novi Sad – Horgos Corridor 10 motorway open tomorrow*



> Belgrade, Nov 28, 2009 – Two sections of the road Corridor 10, ten kilometres each, of the Novi Sad– Horgos motorway will be opened tomorrow. The construction which was financed from the Serbian budget was completed on schedule by Serbian companies.
> 
> 
> Milutin Mrkonjic
> The construction of the two sections of the left track Subotica – Novi Sad motorway began on May 10 and cost nearly RSD 1.5 billion.
> 
> The Serbian companies Beograd and Putevi Uzice carried out the construction works.
> 
> Serbian Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic said that the entire financial arrangements for the construction of Corridor 10 is complete and that a sum of €1.150.000.000 has been obtained in loans.
> 
> Mrkonjic said that the completion of Corridor 10 is planned for May 2012, adding that he hopes that the deadline will be met.
> 
> In order to complete the northern link of Corridor 10, to connect Novi Sad and Horgos, it is necessary to construct the Novi Sad interchange, the second track of the Beska Bridge and to connect a further 40 kilometres of the second track of the motorway.
> 
> The Horgos-Belgrade motorway is one of the most important parts of Corridor 10 because it connects Serbia with Central Europe through Hungary.


*Horgos – Belgrade motorway construction to be completed by end of 2011*



> Subotica, Nov 28, 2009 – Serbian Minister of Environment and Spatial Planning Oliver Dulic said today in Subotica that two sections of the Horgos – Belgrade motorway will be opened to traffic tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Oliver Dulic
> Photo: infobiro.tv
> Dulic said that these two sections are from the 28th to the 38th kilometer mark and from the 98th to the 108th kilometer mark of the motorway.
> 
> He said that these two sections of the motorway were constructed at a minimum cost but according to high building standards.
> 
> The Minister said that a tender will be called for the construction of a further 20 kilometers of the motorway and work is expected to begin in spring, adding that according to plan the construction of the entire Horgos – Belgrade motorway should be completed by the end of 2011.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Awesome 

I hope the rest of Novi Sad - Horgos will follow suit


----------



## blagun

Something new about the motorway Nis-Dimitrovgrad (Caribrod)-Bulgarian border?


----------



## sallae2

blagun said:


> Something new about the motorway Nis-Dimitrovgrad (Caribrod)-Bulgarian border?


Most important financing is secured.

For Dimitrovgrad bypass (5.8 km), at this time it is to be decided who will get job. Lots of tunneling (3.5 km), seven bridges (two are big). It is anticipated to be completted in 2012.

For Pirot bypass, there is still debate going on between "hill" or "valley" option.

The rest is in various stages ... expropriation, completing project documentation, environmental approval, archeological approval etc ...


----------



## gramercy

great stuff

its only a matter of decades now to finally be able to get from Budapest to Athens on 2x2  (just kidding)


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's Gazela bridge ... 150,000+ AADT and thousands of protesting students...must have been a lot of pissed of drivers


----------



## ChrisZwolle

gramercy said:


> its only a matter of decades now to finally be able to get from Budapest to Athens on 2x2  (just kidding)


Actually I've seen many maps that show Budapest - Beograd all the way as a motorway. 

It will be a few years until this is reality, because they are also working in southern Serbia north of the Macedonian border. 

Another issue is the Tempe valley in Greece, the Greek A1 has a gap there too.


----------



## panda80

They are working on that gap, it will be a huge tunnel of 5.8km, deadline for completion is 2012.The biggest proplem on the route will be the gorge south of leskovac, where bridges and tunnels must be build.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh pics of the two newly opened sections between Horgos (border with Hungary) & Novi Sad.


----------



## Wuxa

:cheers:


----------



## darko06

Nice work!
Q: Is the existing lane rehabilitated, and if not, is the maximum speed restricted on it? Is the maximum speed on Serbian motorways still 120 km/h or is it lifted up to 130 km/h?


----------



## Verso

Nice, the whole route should be built ASAP.


----------



## autobahnracer

Cool !!! In a month i'm going to Vienna and i'll be happy to take a ride on the new sections ... 
Sorry if it's already recently discussed, but do you have some news about the Beograd bypass and the second bridge over Danube at Beska ?


----------



## Wuxa

autobahnracer said:


> Cool !!! In a month i'm going to Vienna and i'll be happy to take a ride on the new sections ...
> Sorry if it's already recently discussed, but do you have some news about the Beograd bypass and the second bridge over Danube at Beska ?


Nothing new for Belgrade bypass :dunno: 
Second bridge in Beska is U/C. 

Will you stop off in Belgrade?


----------



## SuperSergei

Nice pics of the new road sections Horgos-Novi Sad! How are the toll plazas/stations? New ones? Still the same roadtoll amount?


----------



## gramercy

*Yaaay*

:banana:


----------



## CrazySerb

Consideration is finally given to a very important future motorway route...

*Highway to link RS, Serbia over Drina River?*



> BELGRADE -- Prime Minister of Republic of Srpska (DS) Milorad Dodik has accepted Užice Mayor Jovan Marković’s initiative to build Požega-Višegrad highway.
> 
> *Marković launched the initiative to build a 90-km highway from Požega in western Serbia, across the Drina River, to Višegrad, in the Serb entity of Bosnia-Herzegovina, Belgrade daily Danas writes.*
> 
> RS prime minister supported the idea after their recent meeting in Banja Luka, RS.
> 
> *It is estimated that the investment would be worth about EUR 250mn and governments of Serbia and RS would provide the money.
> 
> Experts have proposed two routes for the future highway, one, favored by Marković and Dodik, that would go from Požega, Užice, Kotroman to Višegrad and Podromanija.
> 
> The second route would run from Požega and Užice, through Bajina Bašta, Fahovići and Han Pijesak to Podromanija. *
> 
> “The highway must be a government issue and I am sure that the Serbian government will support our initiative. Since connecting the two countries is of utmost importance the size of the investment should not be an obstacle,” the Užice mayor says.
> 
> Dodik stated that this project is a “great chance for development for both Serbia and RS, that is, Bosnia-Herzegovina”.
> 
> The initiative to build the highway was also supported by Višegrad Mayor Tomislav Popović.
> 
> “The construction of this highway would connect Višegrad and Serbia and bring us closer to Europe. The town would become a tourist destination because we have a lot to offer and the highway would attract foreign investors, from which not only Višegrad would benefit, but also RS and Bosnia-Herzegovina,“ he said.


----------



## CrazySerb

Another interesting map:


----------



## Ban.BL

darko06 said:


> Nice work!
> Q: Is the existing lane rehabilitated, and if not, is the maximum speed restricted on it? Is the maximum speed on Serbian motorways still 120 km/h or is it lifted up to 130 km/h?


120 stays, Serbia has new traffic law an in new law some speed limits were even lowered. :nuts:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbian minister announces motorway to RS/BiH*



> 10.12.2009 10:57:00 | Powered by PressCut
> 
> Serbia’s minister for infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic announced in Krusevac yesterday that the construction of a motorway would start next year in that place, via Cacak, Kraljevo and Uzice, towards Bosnia-Herzegovina.
> 
> He explained that the motorway would be a leg of Corridor X, and that BH and its entity of Republika Srpska would be involved in the project. The Government of Serbia trusts that Krusevac would become the industrial hub of Serbia again, he said.
> (Dnevni avaz)


In other news, Sebia's President Boris Tadic made an unannounced visit to new Beska bridge construction site (last bottleneck on the Novi Sad-Belgrade motorway):
The bridge should be completed by the end of next year.


----------



## Strajder

panda80 said:


> I know it's just a normal road now, but I've asked how it will be in the near future (2012-2013).


It will be motorway, but not in that near future. Probably not before 2015/16.


----------



## autobahnracer

And what about the Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway? Any news when the construction will start? 
I thought this is the most important connection between the two countries, because it's part of a international transport corridor ...... 

The Paracin Vrska cuka motorway sounds a strange idea: it is not a major transport coridor and on the bulgarian side i've never heard plans for building a motorway in this direction ....... even a motorway from Sofia to Vidin (not far away from Vrska Cuka) isn't even planned yet .... 



CrazySerb said:


> New motorway announced - *Paracin-Vrska Cuka on Bulgarian border*, a little more than 80km in length. Its primary purpose will be to connect Corridor X with Corridor IV.
> 
> Construction should start early next year and be complete within three years.
> Total cost: just over 200 million euros.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it will connect to that new 4-lane bridge they are building across de Danube river near Vidin. It would make a nice connections towards Craiova.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Good observation Chris! :cheers:


----------



## x-type

what is the situation with progress of building motorways Niš - Dimitrovgrad and Kopašnica - Levosoje? are there any photos from building sites?
also, are they doing something on rebuilding old part of section Preševo - Levosoje?


----------



## CrazySerb

*Construction of the highway to Montenegro to begin soon*



> 12.3.2010 12:07:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> 
> The construction works on the first section of the highway Belgrade – Southern Adriatic should begin at the end of May 2010.
> 
> The first section to be built will be the 12.5km-long section between Ub and Lajkovac, financed with RSD 2 billion from Serbia’s State Budget. The project containing all necessary technical documentation has already been developed for the section; purchase of the land is currently under way.
> 
> The call for tenders will be sent out in April and the construction works should begin by the end of May. The section should be finished in two years.
> (Beta)


----------



## Qwert

I'm sorry if it was posted before, but is there some map of traffic density on the main Serbian roads?


----------



## Strajder

^^
Here is a map
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/brojanje/Karta08.pdf

and a table
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/brojanje/Tabela08eng.pdf


----------



## Uppsala

Verso said:


> A 4-lane motorway _through_ a 1.5-million city with a speed limit of 80 km/h.


I think going through Belgrade is similar to going through Stockholm.


----------



## aleks82

x-type said:


> what is the situation with progress of building motorways Niš - Dimitrovgrad and Kopašnica - Levosoje?
> 
> are there any photos from building sites?
> also, are they doing something on rebuilding old part of section Preševo - Levosoje?


Serbian infrastructure Minister Milutin Mrkonjić said yesterday that
first works begin by the end of the month on the bypass motorway route around Dimitrovgrad. 
And as well the works on the next motorway section between Horgos - Novi Sad.

on the internet website http://www.koridor10.rs you can find pictures and maps from building sites across koridor 10.


----------



## Uppsala

mmmartin said:


> Serbia is one of the last countries in Europe - if not the last one - without the numeric national system (A1, A2 ...) for motorways hno:


That's not true. Sweden and Denmark don't have any numeric national system (A1, A2 ...) for motorways. It's only E-numbers like in Serbia. If this working in Sweden i think it's working in Serbia too.


----------



## CrazySerb

:doh:



> *Serbian road signs end up as sizzling barbecues*
> 
> hu Mar 18, 1:45 pm ET
> 
> BELGRADE (AFP) – Already rare, road signs are disappearing at an alarming rate in central Serbia where locals use them for grills, tools and roofing, the Beta newsagency said Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a roughly 100-kilometre (60-mile) road between Cacak and Valjevo, about 150 signs have disappeared in the past three years, local official Jovina Carevic told Beta.
> 
> In the Gornji Milanovac sector, more than 100 roadsigns were taken in 2009, he added.
> 
> The poles the signs are mounted on are used to make gates and doorways while the signs themselves are transformed into barbecues or used for roofing.
> 
> Local authorities said they are trying to come up with ways to stop the theft which weighs heavily on the municipal budget.


----------



## SeanT

Uppsala said:


> That's not true. Sweden and Denmark don't have any numeric national system (A1, A2 ...) for motorways. It's only E-numbers like in Serbia. If this working in Sweden i think it's working in Serbia too.


 In DK, we just say,"Helsingør"-motorway or "Køge-bugt"-motorway.....In my opinon nummeric signs would be easier....maybe:nuts:


----------



## Uppsala

SeanT said:


> In DK, we just say,"Helsingør"-motorway or "Køge-bugt"-motorway.....In my opinon nummeric signs would be easier....maybe:nuts:




The names you have at the motorways I Denmark are similar to the names on the motorways we have in Sweden. We have a lot of names on them here. Examples of that is Uppsalavägen, Vätternleden and Essingeleden. If I try to translate that names it would be something like Uppsala-motorway, Vättern-motorway and outer Essinge-motorway or something like that. But all those names are not at the sings, and it’s the same in Denmark too, you don’t have your names at the signs, only E-numbers like we have here in Sweden.

Back to Serbia again. There are no A-numbers or M-numbers in Serbia. But it would be easy if they are interesting to have national motorway numbers on them and not only E-numbers. But at the signs there are only E-numbers like Sweden and Denmark. Maybe they never going to have any national motorway numbers in Serbia. But if it works with only E-numbers in Sweden and Denmark it can works in Serbia too.


----------



## Spikespiegel

In Denmark, we do have M numbers. Only emergency services really use them, though, as everyone else just calls them either by their name (ie. Holbæk motorvejen or Køge Bugt) or by their E number.

Signage in Denmark only shows the E numbers, and in rare cases also the motorway name (Such as the information board on O3, showing the distance in minutes to "Holbæk motorvej").

For the motorways without E-numbers, the M number is shown on signs (Such as M21 - Holbæk motorvejen).


----------



## autobahnracer

Same problem in Bulgaria, brother Many of the road signs end up for recycling ..... 


> Serbian road signs end up as sizzling barbecues
> 
> hu Mar 18, 1:45 pm ET
> 
> BELGRADE (AFP) – Already rare, road signs are disappearing at an alarming rate in central Serbia where locals use them for grills, tools and roofing, the Beta newsagency said Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> On a roughly 100-kilometre (60-mile) road between Cacak and Valjevo, about 150 signs have disappeared in the past three years, local official Jovina Carevic told Beta.
> 
> In the Gornji Milanovac sector, more than 100 roadsigns were taken in 2009, he added.
> 
> The poles the signs are mounted on are used to make gates and doorways while the signs themselves are transformed into barbecues or used for roofing.
> 
> Local authorities said they are trying to come up with ways to stop the theft which weighs heavily on the municipal budget.


----------



## CrazySerb

* SERBIA: MINISTAR OPENS INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL VEHICLE SHOW*



> (ANSAmed) - BELGRADE, MARCH 23 - Serbian Infrastructure Minister Milutin Mrkonjic opened the 48th International Commercial Vehicle Show (OICA) at the Belgrade Fair *and announced that around 200 kilometers of motorway will be built on the pan-European Corridor 10 this year, reports Tanjug news agency. "I can promise truck-drivers, who cruise the European and Serbian roads, that new 200 kilometers of motorway will be built this year,"* Mrkonjic said at the opening of the fair which will last until March 27. He pointed out that construction workers will have the advantage to use the trucks exhibited at OICA 2010 and thus complete the planned works on Corridor 10 sooner. The five-day international commercial vehicle show dubbed Beotruck hosts more than 350 exhibitors from around 20 countries. The 30,000 square meters of fair grounds will feature the latest solutions in the manufacturing industry of trucks, buses, vans, trailers and vehicle equipment by domestic and foreign companies.(ANSAmed)
> 2010-03-23 17:44



Let's wait & see


----------



## Doctor Wu

Hello. My question is : which local petrol station brands do you recommend to a foreign tourist travelling on E-75? Except from paneuropean brands like OMV Shell or BP, I would like to know which national fuel company is trustworthy.
And is the distance between gas stations on the highway standard – ca. 50 kms?


----------



## Palance

autobahnracer said:


> Same problem in Bulgaria, brother Many of the road signs end up for recycling .....


Well, most signs will not be missed since they are very confusing, like this one


----------



## CrazySerb

*110 kilometers of motorway this year*

2.4.2010



> Serbia’s Infrastructure Minister Milutin Mrkonjic announced that construction sites on 210 kilometers of motorway on Corridor 10 would be opened this year. The completion of works on 110 kilometers is planned, on the entire northern part from Novi Sad to Horgos.
> 
> According to Mrkonjic, it is very likely that the entire Corridor 10 will be completed by 2012. Minister Mrkonjic expressed satisfaction over a government decision that the majority of funds from the sale of Telekom would be invested in the construction of roads in Serbia.
> (Beta)


----------



## AlexisMD

Telekom is your national operator ?


----------



## CrazySerb

Yep

Another five-kilometer section of the Kragujevac-Batocina (connection between Serbia's fifth largest city and Belgrade-Nis motorway) opened for business

Some fresh photos:


----------



## CrazySerb

Traffic control somewhere between Nis & Leskovac:nuts:


----------



## Tihi_RSK

Nice work on Kragujevac section


----------



## Mateusz

Exact location on map of this new motorway ?


----------



## darko06

Is this a motorway (Autobahn) or just an expressway (Schnellstrasse)? Because the direction plates are blue, not green, and there is no hard shoulders. And maximum speed is 100 kmh, I suppose?


----------



## MareCar

Good observation. It is officially designated as a Magistral Road of I. Class, which is a newly introduced clasification they invented for this road. It is similar to a motorway (Autobahn), with de-elevated bridges and no crossings, a central barrier and partly even with an emergency lane (the newly finished 4,5 km part has no emergency lane, the ones finished in the last years have one imho).
I would see it as a Kraftfahrstrasse (expressway) on steroids.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbian consortium wins Corridor 10 job*
7 April 2010 | 16:35 | Source: Tanjug



> BELGRADE -- A domestic consortium led by a Belgrade construction company made the best offer in a public tender for the construction of the left lane of Corridor 10 highway
> 
> Preduzeće za Puteve Beograd will thus build the E-75 stretch from Horgoš to Novi Sad.
> 
> An offers also came Slovenia's Primorje, whereas Croatia's Hidroelektroniskogradnja made no new offers.
> 
> The negotiations will be continued later in the day, Nibens Group which, among other road construction companies, includes Preduzeće za Puteve Beograd, announced today in Belgrade.
> 
> In a tender held in mid February through an open procedure, the consortium of domestic firms offered the lowest price of RSD 9.97bn and the shortest construction deadline of nine months, but the noted that the price would be harmonized with the inflation rate.
> 
> At the time, Hidroelektogradnja offered the price of RSD 11.55bn, and the Slovenian Primorje RSD 13.47bn.


Finally!:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Mateusz said:


> Exact location on map of this new motorway ?


Here you go - on the first map, you can see it about halfway between Belgrade & Nis:


----------



## ea1969

Are there any plans to renumber the road network in Serbia? A lot of old Yugoslav road numbers are missing (ie. M10, M11 etc.) as the roads are now in Croatia, Slovenia and FYROM (Bosnia and Montenegro still use the old system) and on the other hand you have that "dashed" thing (ie. M1-9, M22-1 etc).


----------



## CrazySerb

Two of our forum members went to personally inspect the newly opened Kragujevac-Batocina section...here are some of their photos:



































































































































































*Photos courtesy of Vlada & Sale*


----------



## CrazySerb

New map - white colored section is now complete, while the remaining parts (in black) should be finished by 2011:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Awesome expressway 

By the way, is it regular that road signs are now in the latin script only? (no Cyrillic?)


----------



## AlexisMD

Cool !
Maybe it's a common question, but do you have tolls or some stickers that you need to buy and install on a windshield ? ?


----------



## Мартин

Great pictures, but why is there no Cyrilic script on the signs?


----------



## AdrianRo

CrazySerb said:


> Two of our forum members went to personally inspect the newly opened Kragujevac-Batocina section...here are some of their photos:
> 
> 
> *Photos courtesy of Vlada & Sale*


Tnx for posting pics (we couldn't agree which one of us should put them here) :cheers1:...


ChrisZwolle said:


> Awesome expressway
> 
> By the way, is it regular that road signs are now in the latin script only? (no Cyrillic?)





Мартин;54924619 said:


> Great pictures, but why is there no Cyrilic script on the signs?


:cheers:

Interesting question. Since i travelled a lot from north to south of Serbia,i have noticed all types of signs (solo cyrilic,solo latinic,both)for example:

-sign from last year on a M-112 Kraljevo-Kragujevac section,near the city of Kraljevo...










-same road,also sign from last year...










-also last years... Road M-23 Kraljevo-Novi Pazar section...










- Sign tells the story... (also last year)- halfway between Kragujevac and Kraljevo...










But on the other hand- Corridor X and this section of expressway Kragujevac-Batocina - solo Latinic (the section i took photos)...



















Entrance to city of KG...



















And a couple of photos from first 5km of Kragujevac-Batocina... 



















Cheers...








AlexisMD said:


> Cool !
> Maybe it's a common question, but do you have tolls or some stickers that you need to buy and install on a windshield ? ?


No stickers... Toll is payed from north to south (Horgos-Nis highway)... There is a new option of payment by just "driving through" and the machine takes off the sum from your card... I cannot explaine it very well,but i know that you can just drive through and you will be charged the sum...


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

^^Your first post! Welcome! :cheers: :lol:


----------



## blagun

CrazySerb said:


> Yep
> Another five-kilometer section of the Kragujevac-Batocina (connection between Serbia's fifth largest city and Belgrade-Nis motorway) opened for business


Belgrade, Novi Sad, Nis, ... , Kragujevac: Which is the 4th largest city?


----------



## x-type

AdrianRo said:


> bla bla


or latirillic :lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> Awesome expressway
> 
> By the way, is it regular that road signs are now in the latin script only? (no Cyrillic?)


Well, like we have just seen in the photos posted by AdrianRo, there's no such word as "regular" in Serbian vocabulary or dictionary. No concept of standardization eitherhno: 

Here's a little update from the construction site of Belgrade's newest bridge across Sava river - it will be part of the inner ring road and in the hopefully not too distant future it will carry line #3 of Belgrade's planned metro system.













































































































*Photos by Archangel*


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news for both northern & southern Serbia....




> *Domestic companies to build Koridor 10*
> 
> 13.4.2010 13:02:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> 
> Consortium consisting of Serbian companies Poduzece za puteve Beograda, Putevi Uzice, Planum and Borovica submitted the most favorable bid for the further construction of highway Koridor 10.
> 
> Their bid is worth RSD 10 billion, with 270-day deadline for the construction of 110 kilometers of the highway. The construction works are expected to start within a month.
> 
> The second place in the tender went to the joint bid of Croatian company Hidroelektrogradnja and Subotica-based Vojput, which was RSD 1.5bn more expensive and the construction deadline was five months longer.
> 
> Bid of Slovenian Primorje came third, also offering higher price and construction deadline exceeding the winning bid by 300 days.
> (B92, Blic)





> *Kosovo signs deal with US-Turkish consortium for highway *
> 
> Pristina - Kosovo on Monday officially signed a 700-million- euro (951.5 million-dollar) deal with US-Turkish consortium Bechtel- Enka to build a motorway linking the country with Albania and Serbia.
> 
> "This is a historical moment for our country," Kosovan Prime Minister Hashim Thaci said after the signing ceremony.
> 
> The project would "create new opportunities" and "generate thousands of new jobs," he said.
> 
> The 141-kilometre, four-lane highway leading from Kosovo's eastern border, with Serbia, to the south and Albania, was to be completed in three years, Kosovo's Transport Minister Fatmir Limaj said. Work should start this month, he added.
> 
> The new highway should give Kosovo access to the Adriatic Sea, through Albania. Bechtel-Enka has already built a segment of the highway in Albania.
> 
> The president of the Bechtel-Enka Consortium Michael Adams welcomed the deal. "This will be an important project for the development of Kosovo and the development of the economy of Kosovo," he said.
> 
> The Kosovan government announced the awarding of the deal to Bechtel-Enka in January. The company won the bid over competing offers from Austria, Italy, Greece and Turkey.


:cheers:


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

buddy can you refrain from provocating ? ^^ 

This motorway is going to be built with money from the kosovar tax payers .... which have nothing to do with serbian people ...

so pls respect the rules ...


----------



## nenea_hartia

@ Illyrian_Patriot: he was fair enough to quote "The Kosovan government" and the "Kosovan Prime Minister", no matter what his (or mine) beliefs would be. However good news for Kosovo and for the entire region, congrats. :cheers:
@ CrazySerb: fantastic pics of the new bridge across Sava river. I envy you. More pictures, please.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that the Ada Bridge, which is south of the M1/E75 "Gazela Bridge" ?


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that the Ada Bridge, which is south of the M1/E75 "Gazela Bridge" ?


yes. cable-stayed nice one  i hope it will not look different from renders because there it looks like one of the most elegant cable-stayed bridges imo (thin and sharp pylon is simply fantastic)


----------



## CrazySerb

nenea_hartia said:


> @ CrazySerb: fantastic pics of the new bridge across Sava river. I envy you. More pictures, please.


All right, let's dedicate this entire page (42nd) to construction pics of the new bridge.

The following photos come to us courtesy of the Sava Bridge official website and through them we can see how construction progressed between *July 2009 and March 2010:*

*July 2009*


----------



## CrazySerb

[


----------



## CrazySerb

*October 2009:*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*November 2009*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*December 2009*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*January 2010*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*February 2010*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*March 2010*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## Le Clerk

Awesome pics of the bridge construction, *CS*! :applause:


----------



## KHS

Nice! I like it a lot!


----------



## nenea_hartia

Amazing pics! Thanks. It seems you had a soft winter in Beograd, just perfect to build a bridge. 
Can you tell me who the contractor is?


----------



## CrazySerb

nenea_hartia said:


> Amazing pics! Thanks. It seems you had a soft winter in Beograd, just perfect to build a bridge.
> Can you tell me who the contractor is?


It's a consortium of three companies - Austria's PORR Technobau und Umwelt AG, Slovenia's SCT dd. and German DSD Bruckenbau GmbH.

Some news...



> *"Corridor 10 to create 100,000 jobs"*
> 
> 15 April 2010 | 11:24 | Source: B92, Tanjug
> *DIMITROVGRAD -- Parliament speaker Slavica Đukić-Dejanović opened on Wednesday the works on the Dimitrovgrad bypass in eastern Serbia.
> 
> The bypass is located near the border with Bulgaria and is part of the Corridor 10 highway project.*
> 
> At the ceremony, the speaker pointed out that the highway will create jobs for "around 100,000 people".
> 
> "Infrastructure projects are the hope for a better future for Serbia," Đukić-Dejanović said. Her fellow high ranking SPS official, Infrastructure Minister Milutin Mrkonjić, was also in attendance.
> 
> World Bank Regional Coordinator Jane Armitage, who was also present, said that the completion of Corridor 10 will help the Serbian economy by raising employment and bringing great profit to businesses.
> 
> *Member of the Management Board of Public Enterprise Koridor 10 (Corridor 10) Nenad Ivanišević announced that the tender for the stretch from Dimtrovgrad to Pirot will be called early in May and that works should start in the summer.*
> 
> *The tender for the construction of the Dimitrovgrad bypass and the highway to the Bulgarian border is made up of two parts – a 5.8 kilometer section of road, including the loop, and seven bridges 20 to 500 meters in length.*





> *Contract on works on Zemun-Borca bridge signed*
> 
> Belgrade, 15 April 2010 – Minister for the National Investment Plan Verica Kalanovic and Belgrade Mayor Dragan Djilas signed today with Vice-President of the China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) Lu Shan a contract on the works on the Zemun-Borca bridge.
> 
> *The value of the contract is €170 million, Kalanovic said and added that the works should start in September.
> 
> The bridge will be 1.5 kilometres long and all works are expected to be completed by the end of 2013.*
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Economy and Regional Development Mladjan Dinkic, who attended the signing of the agreement, said that this project is important for Belgrade and Serbia because local construction companies and producers of the construction material will participate with 45%.
> 
> Dinkic stressed that this will enable further economic development of Belgrade, that is, the part of the city on the Danube’s left bank.
> 
> Up to 15% of funds will be provided from the NIP and the rest from loans granted by the Chinese Eksim Bank, while the costs of expropriation and technical preparations will be finance by the city.
> 
> *Access roads of 21.5 km will also be built as part of the project.*
> 
> Chinese Ambassador to Serbia Wei Jinghuau and the Chinese embassy’s First Secretary Zhang Dianbin also attended the signing.


The new bridge will be part of Belgrade's outer bypass, labeled "SMT" on this map:


----------



## CrazySerb

Beska bridge progress:





































:cheers:


----------



## mustek

^^ Yesterday they were working at night... :cheers:


----------



## Aig

*borders and roads*

Hi!

I'm planning to cross Serbia from Hungary to FYROM next sunday. Could anybody tell what's the current status of borders - which crossing points to choose for minimal wait time?
Also - what would be the quickest route - from Hungary straight to Serbia, or through Croatia ? (MS Autoroute 2010 recommends to drive through Croatia, ViaMichelin - not)
How can I pay for toll roads ? Cash/CC/Euro ?


----------



## MareCar

You just cross the border either at the Horgos(SR) or at the Kelebija(SR)-Tompa(HU) border crossing. If you cross at Horgos then you are already on the right way (E-75) and just follow it to Novi Sad, Belgrade, Nis, and Macedonia. If you cross at Kelebija-Tompa then just follow the road to Subotica and then to the highway to Novi Sad. Toll is payed at the toll stations and I would recommend you to pay in Cash and Dinars (there are exchange offices at the border Crossings) as I don't know if they accept Credit Cards or Euros.


----------



## tasosGR

they accept euros,dont care...if you go through Croatia,then you have one more border pass(croatia-serbia).
At kelebia i thing its easier but this season there are no trafic at horgos(i suppose!)


----------



## wyqtor

I recommend you exchange into Dinars, there are some toll collectors which may fool you to pay more in Euros.


----------



## MareCar

First time I hear of that?!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It may be different to Serbians and foreigners. In fact, I believe I've read somewhere foreigners have to pay a higher toll, because they have more purchasing power.


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> It may be different to Serbians and foreigners. In fact, I believe I've read somewhere foreigners have to pay a higher toll, because they have more purchasing power.


i think they have quit that finally.


----------



## Palance

That was normal in former Yugoslavia.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> It may be different to Serbians and foreigners. In fact, I believe I've read somewhere foreigners have to pay a higher toll, because they have more purchasing power.


It might be the exchange rate when you're paying in Euros. One year ago I paid the toll in Euros and a friend of mine payed directly in Dinars. I realized that my toll was slightly higher than his, but it was a very small difference and the good thing is they gave me back the change in Euros, not in local currency, as in Croatia or Norway, for example.


----------



## MareCar

ChrisZwolle said:


> It may be different to Serbians and foreigners. In fact, I believe I've read somewhere foreigners have to pay a higher toll, because they have more purchasing power.


That isn't the case anymore. It was the case in the past, but that had to be changed according to EU regulations, so last year they raised the toll for domestic vehicles 18% to match the toll for foreign vehicles, and the toll is now even and the same for all, domestic and foreign vehicles.


----------



## Belgrader

That at pay toll is nothing, if you are traveling by bus through Serbia and Croatia, you will have to pay for border crossing. When entering Croatia from Slovenia, every passanger has to pay 5 euros, so that they won't bother us at the border, the same thing when leaving Croatia. Then at Serbian border you have to pay 5 euros too, in order to pass the border easily. So 15 euros in total. This is really true, I travelled few times, and the first time they asked us to pay I was shocked. But they only ask you to pay when you travel by bus, and I don't know for the other border crossing,s just theese.


----------



## MareCar

Well it's only logical. They can strip-search every bus completely, and they will always find something ridiculous that should've been declared (carton of cigarettes, alcohol, prosciutto, cheese and other local specialties that can not be bought in the country that the bus travellers come from). So they can either search every bus and find something on every 2nd bus that will bring them taxes+a fine of, lets say, 100-200€'s, resulting in ridiculously long lines at the border crossings (which are already long for buses when they search only 1 out of 20 buses), or they can take 100 €'s from every bus that passes through (so the bus driver asks the passengers to each donate a euro or two), because every bus has something illegal on him, and even if not on the one journey that you're on, then on the next, you can never know what other people try to get through with, and you as a passenger won't have to spend 6-12 hours in the line on a border crossing just because someone on your bus or one of the buses in front of you tried to smuggle a carton of cigarettes or 2 liters of sljivovica, and the border crossing guards will still make their daily income that pays their salaries. As a passenger you should see it as a good investment, as it will easily spare you 6 or more hours of travelling time. And this is not only the case in Croatia and Serbia, but also at Hungarian Border Crossings.


----------



## KHS

Belgrader said:


> That at pay toll is nothing, if you are traveling by bus through Serbia and Croatia, you will have to pay for border crossing. When entering Croatia from Slovenia, every passanger has to pay 5 euros, so that they won't bother us at the border, the same thing when leaving Croatia. Then at Serbian border you have to pay 5 euros too, in order to pass the border easily. So 15 euros in total. This is really true, I travelled few times, and the first time they asked us to pay I was shocked. But they only ask you to pay when you travel by bus, and I don't know for the other border crossing,s just theese.


??? Are you sure about that?


----------



## MasonicStage™

amazing pics! the new bridge over Sava river is progressing really good. 
kay:


----------



## MareCar

KHS said:


> ??? Are you sure about that?


It's true, and I explained it.


----------



## x-type

when one certain Serbian forum member came to visit me, he didn't have to pay anything. this is the first time i hear something. did you get a bill for that? if not, then it is probably something as MareCar explained. i think it was "invented" by Bulgarians because i heard such a stories from Kalotina/Dimitrovgrad.

but you can always solve it by creating your own lower level of mafia  you find a person who has more illegal things than you and tell him that you are not paying anything, and if he wants, he can pay for you. of course, it is not €5 anymore, but €8. +operational fee of €10  if he doesn't want to, no problem, customs officer will check the bus


----------



## Belgrader

MareCar said:


> Well it's only logical. They can strip-search every bus completely, and they will always find something ridiculous that should've been declared (carton of cigarettes, alcohol, prosciutto, cheese and other local specialties that can not be bought in the country that the bus travellers come from). So they can either search every bus and find something on every 2nd bus that will bring them taxes+a fine of, lets say, 100-200€'s, resulting in ridiculously long lines at the border crossings (which are already long for buses when they search only 1 out of 20 buses), or they can take 100 €'s from every bus that passes through (so the bus driver asks the passengers to each donate a euro or two), because every bus has something illegal on him, and even if not on the one journey that you're on, then on the next, you can never know what other people try to get through with, and you as a passenger won't have to spend 6-12 hours in the line on a border crossing just because someone on your bus or one of the buses in front of you tried to smuggle a carton of cigarettes or 2 liters of sljivovica, and the border crossing guards will still make their daily income that pays their salaries. As a passenger you should see it as a good investment, as it will easily spare you 6 or more hours of travelling time. And this is not only the case in Croatia and Serbia, but also at Hungarian Border Crossings.


Yes, but that is corruption. It is not normal. What if someone is smuggling something and they don't find that, just because they don't care. That is serious issue.


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Beska bridge progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Cool bridge! This is the second bridge spanning the Danube currently U/C in Serbia, is that right?

How wide is Danube there?


----------



## bubach_hlubach

Belgrader said:


> That at pay toll is nothing, if you are traveling by bus through Serbia and Croatia, you will have to pay for border crossing. When entering Croatia from Slovenia, every passanger has to pay 5 euros, so that they won't bother us at the border, the same thing when leaving Croatia. Then at Serbian border you have to pay 5 euros too, in order to pass the border easily. So 15 euros in total. This is really true, I travelled few times, and the first time they asked us to pay I was shocked. But they only ask you to pay when you travel by bus, and I don't know for the other border crossing,s just theese.


Never heard anything like this before from anyone visiting or leaving Croatia. 

Besides, I must also have crossed Croatian-Slovenian border by bus like 200 times at least, and never had to pay anything on my way in or out of Croatia or Slovenia. Don't know about Serbia, though.

:cheers:


----------



## KHS

MareCar said:


> It's true, and I explained it.


If you say so... :nuts:


----------



## panda80

I have passed several times through Serbian and Croatian customs but I didn't had any problems about corruption at these borders. I encountered such problems only at albanian border and only one time at the bulgarian border (Russe), but before Bulgaria joined EU. After 2007 I passed the bulgarian border like 10 times, but haven't encountered anymore such practices. The Balkans are changing, and very fast.


----------



## MareCar

x-type said:


> when one certain Serbian forum member came to visit me, he didn't have to pay anything. this is the first time i hear something. did you get a bill for that? if not, then it is probably something as MareCar explained. i think it was "invented" by Bulgarians because i heard such a stories from Kalotina/Dimitrovgrad.
> 
> but you can always solve it by creating your own lower level of mafia  you find a person who has more illegal things than you and tell him that you are not paying anything, and if he wants, he can pay for you. of course, it is not €5 anymore, but €8. +operational fee of €10  if he doesn't want to, no problem, customs officer will check the bus


There's no bill as you don't have to pay the borderguard, you pay to the bus driver who pays the border guards. And you don't have to pay, you can just say that you don't have money on you or whatever, no one will force you to pay. But don't be surprised if the borderguards are not happy with the ammoung they get and decide that they need to check the bus...



Belgrader said:


> Yes, but that is corruption. It is not normal. What if someone is smuggling something and they don't find that, just because they don't care. That is serious issue.



Of course it is corruption, what else should it be? :lol: And corruption is the most normal thing in the world, it serves both peoples interests, the one gets money, the other one gets a favour or advantage (in this case, lower border waiting time). If you have a problem with that you can feel free to spend 11 hours sitting in line at the bordercrossing when you would've already been at home/at your destination in that time.
No one is gonna smuggle an atomic bomb, what are they gonna smuggle? Alcohol? Dairy products? Cigarettes? There's nothing dangerous about it, and all that is just about a fine, which they get/compensate through collecting money from all buses. It would be impossible to check every 10th bus, let alone every bus. So chances are high enough that if someone smuggles something it will get through anyway, so they might just as well spare the travellers that farce. And they still do controls, and not only on non-paying buses, but they are very basic.


----------



## MareCar

KHS said:


> If you say so... :nuts:


I know what I went through, I know that everyone I know who either owns a bus company or frequently travels by bus does this, so spare me the "no in our innocent holy motherland there is no such thing" crap... it exists, and it's there for a reason, and it's positive for the average traveller.

@ 200 times guy

Maybe they don't hassle buses that are either registered in Croatia or whose destination is in Croatia...


----------



## nenea_hartia

panda80 said:


> I have passed several times through Serbian and Croatian customs but I didn't had any problems about corruption at these borders.


Neither did I, but I remember my little "trips" to Hungary about 9-10 years ago, before both Romania and Hungary to join the EU. I was a student back then and like many others I was a little smuggler :lol:, like MareCar said, bringing goods from Hungary and selling them in Bucharest to have more money for girls and booze :lol:. I made about 50-60 trips in Hungary, all of them by bus, and every time I had to pay the Hungarian customs officers to cross the border faster. The buses were filled with little _businessmen_ like me :lol:, but there were also tourists or people who were simply going in Hungary to visit their relatives. But everyone had to pay. If not, the bus could wait up to 12 hours (!!) to enter in Hungary. I remember long columns of buses waiting at the border crossing of Nădlac/Nagylak, sometimes 1 km long. Same thing happens at the return in Romania, this time paying the Romanian customs officers.
So I know what MareCar is talking about.


----------



## CrazySerb

Le Clerk said:


> Cool bridge! This is the second bridge spanning the Danube currently U/C in Serbia, is that right?
> 
> How wide is Danube there?


For now, it is the only one, as construction of the new bridge across Danube in Belgrade should start sometime this summer.

Danube is about ~500 meters wide at that spot.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some random photos of various Serbian roads:

*Belgrade-Nis motorway*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade motorway* - reconstruction of the ~30km section between "Nikola Tesla" international airport and Bubanj Potok has just started


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are they gonna widen the motorway through Beograd? I believe it's around 100,000 AADT...


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## MareCar

Awesome pictures! Thanks for posting them! 

@ ChrisZwolle 

I don't know, but I really see no way how they could do that. They are building a bypass instead, but sadly it's progressing a little slow... There are just too many projects that need to be done in Serbia right now, and it looks like the Ministries are overwhelmed by the task so that they don't finish them one by one, but start one, then delay it because they think another one is more important, than they change again etc etc... Several motorways need to be built and completed, railway lines need to be overhauled, bypass highways need to be built and completed, Belgrade Central train station needs to be completed, new rolling stock needs to be bought... I think it's a classical case of being overwhelmed and not knowing where to start.


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are they gonna widen the motorway through Beograd? I believe it's around 100,000 AADT...


I don't know what exactly they intend to do - from what I've read, this ~25 million euro contract was awarded to Austria's construction firm "Porr" who now have 18 months to rehabilitate this motorway. Gazelle bridge represents by far the biggest problem along this strech, considering the state of its disrepair as well as its AADT (~160k) hno:


----------



## CrazySerb

Few more photos...

Around Novi Sad...


----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade-Nis*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Nis - Dimitrovgrad - Sofia (BG) *


----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade-Nis again...*


----------



## nenea_hartia

Nice pics, CrazySerb.


----------



## CrazySerb

Novi Sad - Liberty bridge (length 1,382 meters) & Miseluk tunnel


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


>





CrazySerb said:


>


When did they started with exit numbers in Serbia? I had used the Serbian Motorways sometimes but i have never seen exit-numbers there before. But at those pictures it looks like exit numbers. Are they going to have that at all of the Serbian motorways?


----------



## Vrachar

CrazySerb said:


> Few more photos...
> 
> Around Novi Sad...


Actually, it's Belgrade's suburb Batajnica.




Uppsala said:


> When did they started with exit numbers in Serbia? I had used the Serbian Motorways sometimes but i have never seen exit-numbers there before. But at those pictures it looks like exit numbers. Are they going to have that at all of the Serbian motorways?


Yes, those are exit numbers. They exist only on motorway through Belgrade, for now. 

When they finish the bypass it will become the part of E75 road and the motorway through Belgrade will be city's inner transit route. The exit numbers are already shown as for city's inner transit route.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

When will the motorway-bypass of be finished? I think i've read in this thread something like 2013 (?) as the year, when it will be openend for the transit traffic. Is this already outdated?


----------



## MareCar

I hate photobucket....imageshack works just as well and has no bandwith limit....


----------



## stormwatchforever

Belgrader said:


> That at pay toll is nothing, if you are traveling by bus through Serbia and Croatia, you will have to pay for border crossing. When entering Croatia from Slovenia, every passanger has to pay 5 euros, so that they won't bother us at the border, the same thing when leaving Croatia. Then at Serbian border you have to pay 5 euros too, in order to pass the border easily. So 15 euros in total. This is really true, I travelled few times, and the first time they asked us to pay I was shocked. But they only ask you to pay when you travel by bus, and I don't know for the other border crossing,s just theese.


I also have to confirm that this is the very truth! Especially if you plan to go by bus from Serbia trough Hungary and Back...on the border crossing Tompa you will have to pay Hungarian customs 2 eur per person and when coming back both Hungarian and Serbian Custom officers will charge the whole Bus at a rate of 2 Eur per person on the Hungarian side and 5-10 Euro on Serbian side, so keep the change...


----------



## Uppsala

Vrachar said:


> Actually, it's Belgrade's suburb Batajnica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are exit numbers. They exist only on motorway through Belgrade, for now.
> 
> When they finish the bypass it will become the part of E75 road and the motorway through Belgrade will be city's inner transit route. The exit numbers are already shown as for city's inner transit route.


Those exit numbers looks like the Croatian exit numbers. And its maybe a good idea to have similar signs in Serbia and Croatia

But when are they going to have those exit numbers at the rest of the Serbian motorways? They should have those exit numbers at E70 from Croatia to Belgrade and at E75 from Hungarian border to Macedonian border


----------



## blagun

nenea_hartia said:


> It might be the exchange rate when you're paying in Euros. One year ago I paid the toll in Euros and a friend of mine payed directly in Dinars. I realized that my toll was slightly higher than his, but it was a very small difference and the good thing is they gave me back the change in Euros, not in local currency, as in Croatia or Norway, for example.


Since 2009 the tolls are equal for serbs and foreigners. You can pay in Euro (banknotes or coins 2.00, 1.00 and 0.50), or Dinars. Credit cards are also accepted.

There are several OMV gas stations where you can tank, eat, drink or buy something using credit card. Usually they accept Euro, but at different exchange rate (the normal exchange rate is about 95 RSD per Euro)


----------



## Vrachar

blagun said:


> Usually they accept Euro, but at different exchange rate (the normal exchange rate is about 95 RSD per Euro)


It's 100 RSD for 1 EUR now.




Uppsala said:


> But when are they going to have those exit numbers at the rest of the Serbian motorways? They should have those exit numbers at E70 from Croatia to Belgrade and at E75 from Hungarian border to Macedonian border





Foolish Farmer said:


> When will the motorway-bypass of be finished? I think i've read in this thread something like 2013 (?) as the year, when it will be openend for the transit traffic. Is this already outdated?


The answer on these 2 questions only God knows. hno:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Commencement of work on left lane of Corridor 10 highway from Horgos to Novi Sad*



> Belgrade, 27 April 2010 – Serbian Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic signed an agreement today on building the left lane section of Highway E-75 Corridor 10 from Horgos to Novi Sad with representatives of a consortium of local construction companies selected in a tender.
> 
> Mrkonjic said that the contract was signed with a consortium consisting of road companies Beograd, Putevi Uzice, Planum and Borovica.
> 
> He said that this will be a 110 km long section and that this consortium gave the best bid in the tender.
> 
> *The deadline for the construction is nine months and the cost will amount to approximately RSD 10 billion, with a deadline for payment of 30 months.*
> 
> The Minister announced that construction on all remaining sections of Corridor 10 started this year.
> 
> He pointed out that €800 million will be invested in the Serbian road network.
> 
> Beograd Director General Boro Jelic said that the work of construction on the northern branch of Corridor 10 in Serbia is a great opportunity for local construction companies, and added that it will provide employment for thousands of workers.
> 
> He said that the consortium will complete the works in time.


----------



## MareCar

Finally.... all the talk for all these years, now finally they have started completing them all in a bunch, all at once instead of just 20km's each year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice. I wonder if this could be one of the longest continuous motorway sections in Europe by then. I mean, you can drive from like Amsterdam or Göteborg to Leskovac without ever leaving the motorway.


----------



## Uppsala

Serbia had a lot of economic problems at the 1990s and the early of 2000. But the last years a lot of things happen in Serbia and the economy are more and more stabilized. And I can see that at the motorways too. I think Serbian motorways are quite good and I see a lot of things who tell me its going to be better and better. And if I’m coming from north I coming from Croatia or Hungary and I think E70 from Croatia to Belgrade is quite good motorway. The E75 from Hungary to Belgrade is not complete motorway from the border to Novi Sad but they are making it complete. And the part that is not complete is like a half motorway. So I think Serbian motorways are quite good. Well done Serbia! :happy:


----------



## blagun

In contrast to most communist leaders Tito built significant length of motorways in Yugoslavia. Then came 10 years of wars and fierce petrol embargo. Nevertheless at that time the motorways were better maintained than in peacefull Bulgaria. Of course, the construction of new intercepts was slowed down. Now the process is revived. But I wonder, why they don't construct the southern ring road of Belgrade?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Shame on us, Serbia has better motorways than Romania although the war was there, not here. Guys, you are an example of how a country with limited financial resources, like Serbia and Romania, can build solid infrastructure. If only our government would take a look on this thread and learn something...


----------



## vectom

alright, I've got one question. There's a huge problem in UK to get valid Green Card insurance cover that will include Serbia as well. Currently, I am no familiar with any UK insurance company that does this. 
Now, when UK vehicle arrive at Serbian border, driver will be charged third-party additional Green Card insurance valid only for Serbia. That's fine, and it's UK insurance guys to blame. And any other country's vehicle without valid Green Card confirmation that would cover Serbia as well, should be charged there too.

However, I've been receiving horrible reports that this Serbian 3rd party insurance costs, no more no less but 145 Euros (valid for one month)! 

What I'm asking here is, anyone got FIRST HAND experience with this? Anyone can confirm this rip-off, or deny it? Is this price accurate? Is there any source of info online about this?
Can anyone actually contact insurance companies on Serbian borders and report exact regulations and prices here on forum?

So far, I've found price list on amss.org.rs website, but I doubt it is reliable info as they don't mention Green Card as a label, so I'm not sure if I foudn the exact info.

Anyone with more info on this?



OK, and my second question would be your opinions about Paracin - Zajecar road? Any photo report (even a basic one) of this road online? I can't find anything useful, except rough descriptions like 'potholes here and there'.

many thanks


----------



## stormwatchforever

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice. I wonder if this could be one of the longest continuous motorway sections in Europe by then. I mean, you can drive from like Amsterdam or Göteborg to Leskovac without ever leaving the motorway.


When this Motorway hopefully will be finished in 2010 you will be able to make such a trip.



> The E75 from Hungary to Belgrade is not complete motorway from the border to Novi Sad but they are making it complete. And the part that is not complete is like a half motorway. So I think Serbian motorways are quite good. Well done Serbia!


That part which is not completed and runs from Hungarian border -> Subotica (which is amongst 6 largest cities in Serbia) -> Kisač (just before Novi Sad) is one of the Europes most dangerous motorways especially around Horgoš and Bačka Topola, extreme caution is advised because there is always a heavy freight and gastarbeiter's traffic going both directions on just 1+1 profile, only two parts of that road from Horoš to Novi Sad are full profile motorway, first 10km long strech begins after the second exit for Subotica just after the railway bridge and finishes near village called Žednik and the second half of the 20km stretch begins near the village of Kisač and then leads to Novi Sad. Very bad road quality full of uneven patches is stretching from Subotica and ends just before Bačka Topola where it had been revitalized some years ago.


----------



## panda80

vectom said:


> OK, and my second question would be your opinions about Paracin - Zajecar road? Any photo report (even a basic one) of this road online? I can't find anything useful, except rough descriptions like 'potholes here and there'.
> 
> many thanks


I've been on this road in the summer of 2008 and the road was nice, not many villages around and beautiful landscapes.


----------



## MareCar

vectom said:


> alright, I've got one question. There's a huge problem in UK to get valid Green Card insurance cover that will include Serbia as well. Currently, I am no familiar with any UK insurance company that does this.
> Now, when UK vehicle arrive at Serbian border, driver will be charged third-party additional Green Card insurance valid only for Serbia. That's fine, and it's UK insurance guys to blame. And any other country's vehicle without valid Green Card confirmation that would cover Serbia as well, should be charged there too.
> 
> However, I've been receiving horrible reports that this Serbian 3rd party insurance costs, no more no less but 145 Euros (valid for one month)!
> 
> What I'm asking here is, anyone got FIRST HAND experience with this? Anyone can confirm this rip-off, or deny it? Is this price accurate? Is there any source of info online about this?
> Can anyone actually contact insurance companies on Serbian borders and report exact regulations and prices here on forum?
> 
> So far, I've found price list on amss.org.rs website, but I doubt it is reliable info as they don't mention Green Card as a label, so I'm not sure if I foudn the exact info.
> 
> Anyone with more info on this?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, and my second question would be your opinions about Paracin - Zajecar road? Any photo report (even a basic one) of this road online? I can't find anything useful, except rough descriptions like 'potholes here and there'.
> 
> many thanks


Here are two links for you, hope they help:
http://vesti.aladin.info/2010-04-27/183931-viza-nema-ali-su-granice-i-propisi-ostali

http://www.amss.org.rs/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=81

I think this one only applies to vehicles registered in Serbia:
http://www.ams.co.rs/zeleni_karton


----------



## vectom

yes, all I found which was partly relevant online, was that second link from amss. however, it doesnt clearly say what kind of insurance that is, so it's not fully trustable to me.

other links are not relevant for my question, but thanks for your efforts.

If anyone is heading to Serbia these days, or just crossing the border by car, pls guys, if you can check prices for UK vehicles Serbia-only Green Card papers, I would be grateful to the end of my life


----------



## blagun

Green cards issued by all German insurance companies include Serbia. Thousands Bulgarians buy cars from Germany, Holland, Austria and drive thru Serbia.

You can drive thru Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria. Insurance in EU-member country is valid even without green card. You don't need to have international passport, ID card is enough. But the road is longer and the road conditions - worse.

Important note: The abbreviation of the country should be SRB, old abbreviation (SCG) is NOT accepted.


----------



## shpirtkosova

nenea_hartia said:


> Shame on us, Serbia has better motorways than Romania although the war was there, not here. Guys, you are an example of how a country with limited financial resources, like Serbia and Romania, can build solid infrastructure. If only our government would take a look on this thread and learn something...


Hmmm.... I watched a BBC documentary type show called Top Gear which is basically about cars and they were driving on Romanian motorways, to me they looked awsome.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

shpirtkosova said:


> Hmmm.... I watched a BBC documentary type show called Top Gear which is basically about cars and they were driving on Romanian motorways, to me they looked awsome.


I wouldn't call Top Gear a documentary :lol:

The problem with Romanian highways is not the quality, but the quantity.


----------



## ionut

Capt.Vimes said:


> I wouldn't call Top Gear a documentary :lol:
> 
> The problem with Romanian highways is not the quality, but the quantity.


Totally agree. 

The 42 km of A3 between Turda and Gilau (Cluj West) is the best, very high standards. There are only 321 km of motorways in use in Romania. :cheers:


----------



## autobahnracer

nenea_hartia said:


> Shame on us, Serbia has better motorways than Romania although the war was there, not here. Guys, you are an example of how a country with limited financial resources, like Serbia and Romania, can build solid infrastructure. If only our government would take a look on this thread and learn something...


^^ Serbia has also more kilometers of motorways than Bulgaria. Shame on us. hno:


----------



## autobahnracer

vectom said:


> alright, I've got one question. There's a huge problem in UK to get valid Green Card insurance cover that will include Serbia as well. Currently, I am no familiar with any UK insurance company that does this.
> Now, when UK vehicle arrive at Serbian border, driver will be charged third-party additional Green Card insurance valid only for Serbia. That's fine, and it's UK insurance guys to blame. And any other country's vehicle without valid Green Card confirmation that would cover Serbia as well, should be charged there too.
> 
> However, I've been receiving horrible reports that this Serbian 3rd party insurance costs, no more no less but 145 Euros (valid for one month)!
> 
> What I'm asking here is, anyone got FIRST HAND experience with this? Anyone can confirm this rip-off, or deny it? Is this price accurate? Is there any source of info online about this?
> Can anyone actually contact insurance companies on Serbian borders and report exact regulations and prices here on forum?
> 
> So far, I've found price list on amss.org.rs website, but I doubt it is reliable info as they don't mention Green Card as a label, so I'm not sure if I foudn the exact info.
> 
> Anyone with more info on this?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, and my second question would be your opinions about Paracin - Zajecar road? Any photo report (even a basic one) of this road online? I can't find anything useful, except rough descriptions like 'potholes here and there'.
> 
> many thanks


Indeed, if you don't have a valid so called "green card" you'll have to buy aditionnal insurance at the border.Not a big problem, but you have to pay for it. The price may differ from one insurer to another, but also the insurer can make you a slightly better price in some cases. 
In 2007 I bought it for 85-90 euros after a chat with the seller (the initial price was about 115 euros), but it can also cost as much as 140 euros for one month. It depends of many variables ) 
Anyway it's better to buy a valid green card from your country and everything will be OK.
As of your second question, if you are going south-east (to Bulgaria, for example) i would reccomend using the Nis-Dimitrovgrad road, cause after Zajecar when you enter Bulgaria the road is not quite good.


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> The 42 km of A3 between Turda and Gilau (Cluj West) is the best, very high standards. There are only 321 km of motorways in use in Romania. :cheers:


Not only the A3 section, but also the 150 km of A2 and the 20 km section of A1 - the Pitesti by-pass, are in a very good shape. 

The problem in Romania is indeed the length of the network, or rather the shortness of the network. In Romania, unlike Serbia, there were very few km left from communist times: 100 in Romania vs. about 800 in Serbia. Also, we only started building motorways in earnest after 2004. Unfortunately, even now when there is more experience and there is money from the EU, the crisis is starting to take its toll on motorway construction.


----------



## vectom

800km of motorways through Serbia? You probably thought of the whole Yugoslavia (Zagreb - Belgrade - Nis motorway, or so called 'brotherhood and unity motorway')?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ OK. A _little_ mistake.  How many km has Serbia from commie times? :cheers:


----------



## x-type

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ OK. A _little_ mistake.  How many km has Serbia from commie times? :cheers:


Sremska Mitrovica - Beograd - Niš. and i'm not sure if Beograd - Novi Sad had some section built in motorway profile. so about 300 km


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ OK. Thanks. So, just to compare, Romania has currently 321 km of motorway. :crazy:


----------



## lindenthaler

x-type said:


> Sremska Mitrovica - Beograd - Niš. and i'm not sure if Beograd - Novi Sad had some section built in motorway profile. so about 300 km


Yupp, there is a 70 km long BG-NS section finished in 2008 + 20 km section between Subotica and NS. Construction of 110 km motorway between SU and NS started this month.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ OK. Thanks. So, just to compare, Romania has currently 321 km of motorway. :crazy:


Oh, you forgot about the old Constanţa Harbour motorway. So you can add another 2 km to our motorway network.:crazy: :lol:


----------



## Singidunum

nenea_hartia said:


> Shame on us, Serbia has better motorways than Romania although the war was there, not here. Guys, you are an example of how a country with limited financial resources, like Serbia and Romania, can build solid infrastructure. If only our government would take a look on this thread and learn something...


Made me laugh :lol: Yes, Romanian roads suck, but Serbia isn't much better either with its snail speed of construction. They haven't built more than 70km of highways in 10 years...


----------



## CrazySerb

That's nothing but a classic example of the old rule - "the grass is always greener on the other side"kay:


----------



## x-type

lindenthaler said:


> Yupp, there is a 70 km long BG-NS section finished in 2008 + 20 km section between Subotica and NS. Construction of 110 km motorway between SU and NS started this month.


he asked about motorways built up to 1990.


----------



## CrazySerb

Three hundred kilometers left to complete Serbia's part of Corridor 10:



> *Koridor 10 is 300km short*
> 
> 29.4.2010 13:22:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> Another 300 kilometers of highway have to be finished in order to complete Koridor 10. According to plans, the highway should be completed by May 1, 2012. *The funds for the project, worth EUR 1.1 billion, were provided by the World Bank and European banks*. Infrastructure Minister Milutin Mrkonjic said there were no more excuses for delays. During the last ten years, only 136.92 kilometers of highway were built.
> 
> Project documentation must be completed by June 1, which will cost additional RSD 4 billion, whereas land purchase will generate additional RSD 3 billion in expenses.
> (Novosti)


----------



## shpirtkosova

Serbia is refusing to build a motorway from Nis to Merdare in the border with Kosovo... For this reason, Kosovo has now decided to deviate its motorway in construction to connect to Skopje. Shame politics has to get in the way of road infrastructure and development. The road going from Nis to Prishtina on the Serbian side is a bit of a joke.


----------



## x-type

i think that Serbia has much more important work to do with motorways to Macedonia, Hungary and Bulgaria before that one


----------



## Capt.Vimes

CrazySerb said:


> Three hundred kilometers left to complete Serbia's part of Corridor 10:


Are these plans realistic - 300km in two years?


----------



## Belgrader

x-type said:


> i think that Serbia has much more important work to do with motorways to Macedonia, Hungary and Bulgaria before that one


I agree. In my oppinion the most important is completion of corridor 10, first of all towards Hungary, then to Bulgaria, and then to Macedonia. Belgrade bypass is crucial for that motorway. I think that motorway to Romania is very important too. But there is still motorway to Montenegro to be built, and it is very expensive.

@ Capt.Vimes

I think it is possible if they are serious, but we will see.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Belgrader said:


> I agree. In my oppinion the most important is completion of corridor 10, first of all towards Hungary, then to Bulgaria, and then to Macedonia. Belgrade bypass is crucial for that motorway. I think that motorway to Romania is very important too. But there is still motorway to Montenegro to be built, and it is very expensive.


Yes, those are the most important motorways Serbia should build. Of course, Hungary is a priority, and the same is for Romania. Linking Serbia/Romania with the rest of Europe through Hungary should be on top agenda of both countries.


Singidunum said:


> Made me laugh :lol: Yes, Romanian roads suck, but Serbia isn't much better either with its snail speed of construction. They haven't built more than 70km of highways in 10 years...





CrazySerb said:


> That's nothing but a classic example of the old rule - "the grass is always greener on the other side"


It's very true guys, and thank you CrazySerb for the very funny remark :lol:. I sometimes tend to exaggerate when I'm frustrated. Shame on me.


----------



## clouseau

In 2009, Serbia had 498 km of motorways. According to government officials in 2012 Serbia will get more than 300 km of new motorways which will conect Serbia with it`s neighbouring countries. If everthing goes as planned, Serbia will have about 850-900 km. of motorways in 2012-2013.


----------



## Singidunum

nenea_hartia said:


> Yes, those are the most important motorways Serbia should build. Of course, Hungary is a priority, and the same is for Romania. Linking Serbia/Romania with the rest of Europe through Hungary should be on top agenda of both countries.


The local Govt of Vojvodina announced that they are building a highway to Romania themselves. They haven't mentioned this in a while though


----------



## SuperSergei

I`m driving from Norway to Macedonia in the beginning of july. Last year I crossed the Hungarina/Serbian(Horgos E75) border in day time, which resulted in 4 hours "stau" at the border. How is it to cross the border for example at 03:00 am instead? Or do some of you recommend other bordercrossings?


----------



## Singidunum

SuperSergei said:


> I`m driving from Norway to Macedonia in the beginning of july. Last year I crossed the Hungarina/Serbian(Horgos E75) border in day time, which resulted in 4 hours "stau" at the border. How is it to cross the border for example at 03:00 am instead? Or do some of you recommend other bordercrossings?


You can try some smaller crossing. Bring GPS though. You will loose some time going around the local roads but you will not wait for 4 hours because of the Turkish diaspora going home.

Crossings are Bački Breg - Hercegsanto, Kelebija - Tompa, Bajmok - Bačalmaš, Đala - Tisasiget, Horgoš - Reske. Kelebija and Horgoš are major and Bački Breg, Bajmok and Đala are minor.


----------



## mirza-sm

Belgrader said:


> I agree. In my oppinion the most important is completion of corridor 10, *first of all towards Hungary*, then to Bulgaria, and then to Macedonia.


Seems like everyone is "running" towards Hungary, Serbia Corridor 10, Bosnia Corridor 5c (or as we call it wc )


----------



## CrazySerb

nenea_hartia said:


> It's very true guys, and thank you CrazySerb for the very funny remark :lol:. I sometimes tend to exaggerate when I'm frustrated. Shame on me.


No problem At the end of the day, we all have similar feelings about certain things.
I myself become green with envy whenever I look at photos of Bucharest's metro - something we have only dreamed about for a century in Belgradehno:


----------



## ionut

CrazySerb said:


> No problem At the end of the day, we all have similar feelings about certain things.
> I myself become green with envy whenever I look at photos of Bucharest's metro - something we have only dreamed about for a century in Belgradehno:


You don't have metro in Belgrade (it has around 1,3 M population AFAIK)? hno:


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Serbia will have mobile patrols in civil cars on highways. The current speed limit is 120km/h and if you drive over it you will have to pay 210 euros + 50 euros for each 10km/h above the allowed speed. If you are going 180km/h + than you go to jail from 3 do 30 days and you have to docommunity service by cleaning the ditches on the highway. If you stop for 30 seconds on the highway - 30 euros, forget to switch on the lights (compulsary all year long) - 50 euros. 

This is the new law in Serbia, so be careful guys.


----------



## ionut

Capt.Vimes said:


> If you stop for 30 seconds on the highway - 30 euros


:wtf:

What do you mean stop for 30 SECONDS? What if you have an emergency? You guys don't have emergency lanes on the motorways? :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ No, these are just strict laws. They should do that here. Emergency lanes are not for people to stop their car to take a breath of fresh air, there are special spots for that.


----------



## autobahnracer

Capt.Vimes said:


> Serbia will have mobile patrols in civil cars on highways. The current speed limit is 120km/h and if you drive over it you will have to pay 210 euros + 50 euros for each 10km/h above the allowed speed. If you are going 180km/h + than you go to jail from 3 do 30 days and you have to docommunity service by cleaning the ditches on the highway. If you stop for 30 seconds on the highway - 30 euros, forget to switch on the lights (compulsary all year long) - 50 euros.
> 
> This is the new law in Serbia, so be careful guys.


:eek2: 
WOW! This one really killed me!! ))))))  
Even in France the fines for high speeding aren't soooo EXTREMELY expensive!

Imagine the situation, sounds like an anekdote: 

A VW Golf mk2 (1990's) is driving with 150km/h, for example, on the motorway Belgrade-Nish. Somewhere between Paracin and Nis the driver gets caught by the police  .... And he nas to pay 360 euros (210+3x50).
So he says at the policeman : "Please, take the car instead" :lol:
hno:


----------



## Belgrader

autobahnracer said:


> :eek2:
> WOW! This one really killed me!! ))))))


Dura lex, sed lex.


----------



## KHS

blagun said:


> Croatia, Macedonia, Albania, Montenegro, BiH are also not parts of EU and Schengen, but they accept EU ID-cards. Passport border control is still in place in Romania and Bulgaria, but the ID-card is not less secure than the international passport.
> The ID cards are much more easier and quicker for processing - they don't need to be leafed thru, stamped. Thousands EU-citisens passing transit thru Serbia should issue international passports only for SRB border. It's ridiculous, such as ridiculous as the Schengen visas for Serbs were.


Croats can travel to Italy, Slovenia, Hungary and BiH with ID. So basically we can enter EU without passport.


----------



## CrazySerb

Slightly OT:

Let's jump into a time machine and take a look at some of Belgrade's roads as they appeared decades ago...


----------



## Uppsala

^^
Very nice! And it's so typical for the time around 1970. 

It's everytime interesting to see the motorways how they look like when they where new. :happy:

I can see they had low pressure sodium lights at the motorway in Belgrade before. 

But now they are changed to high pressure sodium like they are in many other countries now. But for me I still think those old low pressure sodium lights get e real motorway feeling. :happy:


----------



## Doctor Wu

Oh My God!!!!!!!! What a paradise pictures. In 70'ties and 80'ties Yugoslavia for Poles was like western Europe - a rich and open country everybody dreamed of visiting.


----------



## Norsko

Cool photos esp. of the construction of the Genex tower(s). Love Belgrade (was there two years ago) and the fact that Serbia is developing as it is, however;;; This must be said; Changing the road markings at the edge of the road from yellow to white was a huge mistake!!! (Know about European standards, but stil, yellow was beautifull). My two cents


----------



## tasosGR

crazyserb,hvala za slike!Thank you for these old pictures!Can you write the names of the streets between the pictures?(i know beograd from the old time and i remember all these places!)


----------



## x-type

Uppsala said:


> I can see they had low pressure sodium lights at the motorway in Belgrade before.
> 
> But now they are changed to high pressure sodium like they are in many other countries now. But for me I still think those old low pressure sodium lights get e real motorway feeling. :happy:


those were used all over Yugoslavia on motorways. i think there are some ermained in Zagreb, too (not on bypass where they also existed, but on city expressway which was part of road no1 in YU). and you are right about that feeling, i was so excitedeach time as a kid when i saw them :lol:


----------



## blagun

Greetings to all serbian friends with wishes for many more kilometers of motorways, bridges and tunnels! 

http://www.vbox7.com/play:453f1c94


----------



## lukaszek89

great photos CS


----------



## nenea_hartia

Awesome pictures, CS! Thank you.


----------



## autobahnracer

^^kay:
A "must see" !!!


----------



## Uppsala

x-type said:


> those were used all over Yugoslavia on motorways. i think there are some ermained in Zagreb, too (not on bypass where they also existed, but on city expressway which was part of road no1 in YU). and you are right about that feeling, i was so excitedeach time as a kid when i saw them :lol:


Really? I did exactly the same when i was a kid. I thought I was alone in the world to do that. :lol:


----------



## Aig

So, today I've returned from my trip from Latvia to Greece and back. Serbia was on my way also , of course. 
There was no problem with borders. I've entered Serbia at Horgoš 2. may ~5am and there was just 1 car before me, no turks. Serbia-Macedonia border was fast also, but I had to wait ~30min on Macedonia-Greece border (2.may ~1pm). The EU citizens lane was closed, so everybody had to wait in one queue. On return way I had to wait ~1hour to enter Hungary(yesterday ~4pm), other borders were fast. Nowhere I had to pay 5eur for "fast border control".
Driving on Serbian roads was easy, speed - average. No traffic jams, but non-motorways take long time. 
They accept euros at toll-posts and give back change in euros also. I've paid ~20eur for one way. I have to say that the quality of the highway is much worse than I expect for paying that money. Sometimes I doubt you can stay on the road at maximum allowed speed if your shock absorbers are not in perfect condition. I wouldn't recommend using low profile tires on Serbian roads also.
Macedonian highway is about the same quality, but costs just 2 or 3 eur. And afair it goes nonstop from serbian border to greece. Also the price of fuel in Macedonia is very nice 
Whole Belgrade from E75 side of view looks like piece of concrete.
After reading this forum I was very affraid to get into prison , so I was driving at allowed speed +5-10km/h. Police didn't stop me at that speed. Many serbs (and many germans also) were driving much faster than me.
Serbia is like a live museum of eastern europe's cars. The roads ar full of almost forgotten yugos, wartburgs, aros, old dacias, and maybe not so forgotten ladas 
And what really surprises me - all those masterpieces are still able to achieve the maximum allowed 120km/h.


----------



## vectom

#Aig

nice report. thanks for that post!

I'm also interested, what's a situation back there in Latvia, with the age of cars? I know everyone is by default a bit biased with this stuff, cos we're all used to what we see on our roads and can't easily notice what foreigners do. I remember my first time crossing via Hungary in 2004 few months after they joined this famed EU, it was ridiculous to see so many Ladas and Trabants around, as I didn't really expect to see them there. How's in Latvia these days?


----------



## Aig

According to official statistics, average age of vehicles in Latvia is 16 years. But these statistics include all types of vehicles and also include vehicles that are registered but are not used or even does not exist anymore. I think that average age of cars used on our roads is 12-14 years. And probably I have to say that Latvia is "museum" of old german cars  - audi,vw,bmw,mercedes from '90s - these are relieable, cheap cars which require very little maintenance, offers good comfort and acceptable fuel consumption. Newer cars (~ up to 7 year old) are mostly japanese or korean make, because those asian car makers compete on who will make the thinnest metal and cheaper plastic and therefore lower price. However despite the financial crisis, there are a lot of new X5/X6/Q7/cayene on our streets. 
Lada is almost the only eastern europe car which is still on our roads.(i'm not talking about new dacias and new skodas here) Some moskwitch , volgas and zaz probably still exist. I haven't seen even our own masterpiece - minibus RAF for years. You will not find any yugo,trabant,wartburg,old skoda, old dacia here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Funny, last year only 5 Ladas were registered in Estonia.


----------



## clouseau

Aig said:


> According to official statistics, average age of vehicles in Latvia is 16 years. But these statistics include all types of vehicles and also include vehicles that are registered but are not used or even does not exist anymore. I think that average age of cars used on our roads is 12-14 years. And probably I have to say that Latvia is "museum" of old german cars  - audi,vw,bmw,mercedes from '90s - these are relieable, cheap cars which require very little maintenance, offers good comfort and acceptable fuel consumption. Newer cars (~ up to 7 year old) are mostly japanese or korean make, because those asian car makers compete on who will make the thinnest metal and cheaper plastic and therefore lower price. However despite the financial crisis, there are a lot of new X5/X6/Q7/cayene on our streets.
> Lada is almost the only eastern europe car which is still on our roads.(i'm not talking about new dacias and new skodas here) Some moskwitch , volgas and zaz probably still exist. I haven't seen even our own masterpiece - minibus RAF for years. You will not find any yugo,trabant,wartburg,old skoda, old dacia here.


sorry but I have not seen in Serbia trabant and Wartburg cars, there are a lot off yugo cars and that is not strange beacuse they are produced in Serbia or old Yugoslavia. The average age of vehicels in Serbia is:









in the study from December 2007. The Institute for Market Research and Media Mediana Adria on a sample of 9000 respondents showed that the average age of cars in Serbia (excluding Kosovo) is 15.2 years and that every third is Zastava.  year -2007 and I don`t know what kind of situation is today but generally cars are very old compered to these from western europe..


----------



## clouseau

1 year=4%, 1-3 year=7%, 3-5 year=7%, 5-10 year=15%,10-15 year=15%,15 year=52%..


----------



## SuperSergei

Aig said:


> So, today I've returned from my trip from Latvia to Greece and back. Serbia was on my way also , of course.
> There was no problem with borders. I've entered Serbia at Horgoš 2. may ~5am and there was just 1 car before me, no turks. Serbia-Macedonia border was fast also, but I had to wait ~30min on Macedonia-Greece border (2.may ~1pm). The EU citizens lane was closed, so everybody had to wait in one queue. On return way I had to wait ~1hour to enter Hungary(yesterday ~4pm), other borders were fast. Nowhere I had to pay 5eur for "fast border control".
> Driving on Serbian roads was easy, speed - average. No traffic jams, but non-motorways take long time.
> They accept euros at toll-posts and give back change in euros also. I've paid ~20eur for one way. I have to say that the quality of the highway is much worse than I expect for paying that money. Sometimes I doubt you can stay on the road at maximum allowed speed if your shock absorbers are not in perfect condition. I wouldn't recommend using low profile tires on Serbian roads also.
> Macedonian highway is about the same quality, but costs just 2 or 3 eur. And afair it goes nonstop from serbian border to greece. Also the price of fuel in Macedonia is very nice
> Whole Belgrade from E75 side of view looks like piece of concrete.
> After reading this forum I was very affraid to get into prison , so I was driving at allowed speed +5-10km/h. Police didn't stop me at that speed. Many serbs (and many germans also) were driving much faster than me.
> Serbia is like a live museum of eastern europe's cars. The roads ar full of almost forgotten yugos, wartburgs, aros, old dacias, and maybe not so forgotten ladas
> And what really surprises me - all those masterpieces are still able to achieve the maximum allowed 120km/h.


I agree on the bad road quality in some parts of Serbia, bumpy! How much did you pay for a litre of petrol/diesel in Macedonia?


----------



## SeanT

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Funny, last year only 5 Ladas were registered in Estonia.


 By the way Lada, there was not any registrations of ladas in Denmark last years so now it´s finished buying ladas in DK.


----------



## Uppsala

I know there are still a lot of older cars in Serbia. But I think more and more new cars are coming to Serbia. But it's something that takes some time to change all of the cars in Serbia. I remember around the year 2000 I saw nearly only old cars in Serbia in that time. It was in that time quite difficult for the Serbian people to buy new cars. Today its different. So I think if we waiting just a few years more, the Serbian cars are not so much older than other cars in Europe. So for me who remember how it was in Serbia around 2000 I think they have much more new cars now.


----------



## Aig

SuperSergei said:


> How much did you pay for a litre of petrol/diesel in Macedonia?


around 0.9eur per litre of diesel


----------



## Aig

btw Ladas are still in production (not only the new kalinas but old models - 2107,2108, and Niva also), so it's too early to say that all ladas are gone.


----------



## vectom

right now I'm trying to sell my 18 years old Fiat Uno, and since december 2009, which is already 6 months, I received no calls. A few coworkers also have similar problem with their old cars. Car market in Serbia, right now at the moment, is saturated with much newer vehicles recently imported, as due to some pre-EU laws that had to be implemented, taxes for imports for this specific goods went down, and the law is also modified so it allows more flexibility about the ages of imported cars, etc.
Some 6 months ago, I've bought 7 years old Punto imported from Italy, in a perfect shape compared with my Uno. Roughly saying, that type of car, that certain age, on the average, right now is about 25% cheaper than it used to be few years ago. Laws of the (almost)free market, I guess. 
Therefore, day by day I'm noticing newer and newer cars on the streets, even here in generally underdeveloped part of Serbia (south). Can't remember the last time to see Trabant, Wartburg, old Dacias around. What's also funny, on Sundays, there's this open air market for secondhand cars here in Nish. Among hundreds and hundreds, here's no a single Zastava! Few Yugos around (a few - not more than 10 in total). Where the hell people sell these cars nowdays? 

blahblah..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Uppsala said:


> I know there are still a lot of older cars in Serbia. But I think more and more new cars are coming to Serbia. But it's something that takes some time to change all of the cars in Serbia. I remember around the year 2000 I saw nearly only old cars in Serbia in that time. It was in that time quite difficult for the Serbian people to buy new cars. Today its different. So I think if we waiting just a few years more, the Serbian cars are not so much older than other cars in Europe. So for me who remember how it was in Serbia around 2000 I think they have much more new cars now.


Look what happened in Poland or Lithuania in the past 10 years. Old cars are rapidly replaced by much newer ones.


----------



## Aig

The car market isn't free even in EU. The pre-EU customs tax is now called "car and motorcycle tax", and that's it. This kind of tax exists in several EU countries, even in those who has no local car manufacturers to protect, like Latvia, for example. Many people were registering their cars in Lithuania (because there is no such tax), but now there is a law that Latvian citizens may not drive a car which is registered in different country.


----------



## Wuxa

by cornacum


----------



## Wuxa

Between km 27 i km 28:









To Horgoš:









To Novi Sad:








by ddavid


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new Sava bridge - April update:














































































































:cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Awesome pictures, CS! Thanks. 
When is the bridge scheduled to be completed?


----------



## Wuxa

End of 2011.
And will look like this


----------



## nenea_hartia

^^ Simply astonishing ! :eek2:


----------



## vectom

Am I right or got something messed up in my thoughts, that there is going to be city commuter rail / metro rail / whatever kind of railway station right in the middle of a pillar of the bridge? 
On that render we can even see some sort of tram/train stopping there under the pillar.


----------



## Uppsala

Wuxa said:


> End of 2011.
> And will look like this


^^
That's very beautiful. :happy:


----------



## sallae2

vectom said:


> Am I right or got something messed up in my thoughts, that there is going to be city commuter rail / metro rail / whatever kind of *railway station right in the middle of a pillar* of the bridge?
> On that render we can even see some sort of tram/train stopping there under the pillar.



not likely ... (judging by the video attached bellow)

http://www.savabridge.com/movies/MOST2.swf


----------



## eucitizen

Aig said:


> The car market isn't free even in EU. The pre-EU customs tax is now called "car and motorcycle tax", and that's it. This kind of tax exists in several EU countries, even in those who has no local car manufacturers to protect, like Latvia, for example. Many people were registering their cars in Lithuania (because there is no such tax), but now there is a law that Latvian citizens may not drive a car which is registered in different country.


The latvian is breaking the EU law on free movement of goods....there was a similar case where belgians were driving cars with luxembourg registration and the belgian authorities tried to block it....it finsihed to the Court of Justice and it ruled that the belgians had the right to drive foreign cars if the company is registered abroad and they work for them. Sorry for OT.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Tolls to rise by 11 pct*



> 19.5.2010 12:24:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> Public Enterprise Roads of Serbia (Putevi Srbije) has decided to increase the tolls for all categories of vehicles by 11 percent. The new prices have to be approved by the Government of Serbia.
> 
> Between January and May 2010, RSD 3.8bn in income was generated from the tolls. During this period, 9.114.977 vehicles used Koridor 10, the only Serbian highway where toll is charged, which is 845.812 vehicles more than in 2009.
> 
> Compared to the first four month of 2009, when 780.000 transport vehicles used Koridor 10, the traffic in this section increased by 13 percent in 2010.
> (Novosti)


----------



## Singidunum

Some prep works on Subotica-Novi Sad stretch by stormwatchforever


----------



## stormwatchforever

This is a complete update of the E-75 roadworks from Novi Sad to Subotica. 20.05.2010.

Leaving Novi Sad, part of the ring road construction.




























Junction which splits road into two separate sections, one heading directly into the future boulevard and other which continues until the next exit and for the Belgrade as well.




























This is a first part of the two 10km sections of motorway which is already built, they're finishing rainwater collectors here.










After the full profile part, single track continues and contours of the new right lane starting to get visible.



















This is just after the toll in Vrbas direction.


----------



## stormwatchforever

The next section shown continues from Vrbas to Backa Topola

Just in front of the Vrbas, preparation for one of the most complex construction on the whole section is underway, a river crossing.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Buliding*

Belgrade ring-road











Regional road R103 near Pozarevac










Motorway E75 near Stara Pazova


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Reconstruction*

E75 near Batocina










Highway M24.1



















Obrenovac road




























Highway M6


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Building *

E75 near Kovilj



















Belgrade ring-road


----------



## Bad_Hafen

E75 Belgrade





































Intersection "Mostar" Belgrade


----------



## Bad_Hafen

E75 Belgrade


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Bridges*

Pancevo bridge, Belgrade (Donau)










Beska bridge (Donau)










Gazela bridge, Belgrade (Sava)



















Ostruznica, Belgrade (Sava)










Sloboda bridge, Novi Sad (Donau)


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Ostruznica, Belgrade (Sava)



















Beska (Donau)




























Gazela, Belgrade (Sava)










Smederevo (Donau)



















Pancevo, Belgrade (Donau)



















Zlatibor


----------



## Bad_Hafen

E75


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Reconstruction*


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Working*


----------



## Bad_Hafen




----------



## Bad_Hafen




----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Working*


----------



## Bad_Hafen




----------



## Bad_Hafen




----------



## Bad_Hafen

Old bridge, Blegrade (Sava)




























Branko bridge, Belgrade (Sava)










Gazela, Belgrade (Sava)


----------



## aleks82

beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## CrazySerb

Stunning shots! Good find, Bad Hafenkay:


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Great pics!


----------



## CrazySerb

*Works on highway to Montenegro to start June 28*



> 31.5.2010 12:55:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> 
> The works on the future highway Belgrade – Southern Adriatic, on the section between Uba and Lajkovac, are to start on June 28, said Serbian Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic.
> 
> The 12.5km-long section will cost EUR 55 million and will be financed from the Budget. The future contractors must agree to charge for the works carried out during this year in 2011.
> 
> The highway section between Belgrade and Pozega is 152 kilometers long, and the section between Pozega and Boljare, on the border between Serbia and Montenegro, additional 80 kilometers. The highway is unofficially referred to as Koridor 11.
> (Beta, Tanjug)


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ 2 lanes + shoulder.


----------



## darko06

2+0 - 2 lanes without hard shoulder
2+2 - 2x 2 lanes without hard shoulder (Autobahns in thirties didn't have hard shoulder/parking lane on the right side)


----------



## CrazySerb

*Minister content with dynamics of construction work*
12 June 2010 | 14:37 | Source: Tanjug



> 12 June 2010 | 14:37 | Source: Tanjug
> BELGRADE -- Infrastructure Minister Milutin Mrkonjić said that he is content, for the most part, with the dynamics in the construction of Corridor 10.
> 
> He said that he would be visiting a different stretch of the highway construction every 15 days.
> 
> Mrkonjić visited construction sites in the north, where work is currently ongoing on a bridge near Novi Sad and a by-pass route around Subotica is also being worked on.
> 
> He talked to workers at the bridge, stating that this construction site in Beška, along with the ones in Kelebija and Horgoš, are the most busy currently, and commended the workers on the dynamics at which they are working, especially in the heat and with the problems of high water levels on the Danube River.
> 
> Visiting work on the Horgoš-Novi Sad stretch of the highway, he called for work dynamics to increase and for two or three shifts of workers to be implemented.
> 
> He said that the workers need to be paid regularly and to not have worry about delays, because the state secured enough money and is fulfilling all its promises.
> 
> The work on the 110 kilometers of highway in the north began on April 27 and includes the stretch from Horgoš to the Hungarian border, the stretch of highway to Novi Sad, and the highway section between Kelebija and Subotica.


----------



## x-type

darko06 said:


> 2+0 - 2 lanes without hard shoulder
> 2+2 - 2x 2 lanes without hard shoulder (Autobahns in thirties didn't have hard shoulder/parking lane on the right side)


2+0 would be 2 lanes in the same direction this what you're talking about is 1+1 or 1x1


----------



## Blaskovitz

x-type said:


> 2+0? :?:



I think he meant 1x1


----------



## Uppsala

x-type said:


> 2+0? :?:





Blaskovitz said:


> I think he meant 1x1












No, this is 2+0. :happy:


----------



## Des

Makes sense, the road is build as a 2+0 but in reality the road is used as a 1+1 but since all the bridges etc are prepared it's easy to upgrade it to 2x2


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Pol-Autoput = half profile. I hope they can eventually widen it to 2x2 just as fast as Novi Sad - Horgos


traffic volume is too small to build 2+2. They will build all overpasses, underpasses, bridges and viaducts 2+2.
So that in the future will be easy to widened it. 
I guess.


----------



## darko06

Ok, thanks to everybody for your opinion, but my question is: how to decide the real traffic volume which is necessary to build a half-motorway or a full one? For example, look what was going on Istrian Y. They have claimed ten years ago that a full profile won't be needed before 2020 or 2025, but yet they upgraded it to full profile. I assume, because of geographic position, the people from Romania woud rather use the route Timisoara-Vrsac-Belgrade-Zagreb-Ljubljana-Trieste than Timisoara-Szeged-Budapest-Maribor-Ljubljana-Trieste.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Traffic safety alone is enough to justify 2x2 lanes if a lot of head-on collisions occur. Traffic volumes are not per se the only requirement.


----------



## tasosGR

Uppsala,nice picture!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks like the Berlinka in Poland. It is now the modern S22 expressway that doesn't resemble anything from that picture.


----------



## darko06

ChrisZwolle said:


> Traffic safety alone is enough to justify 2x2 lanes if a lot of head-on collisions occur. Traffic volumes are not per se the only requirement.


Than I would suggest to our Serbian friends to build the motorway profile from the beginning.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Highways to be financed with the sale of Telekom*



> 15.6.2010 12:50:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> 
> Serbia’s Government gives priority to infrastructure projects, this is why the funds from the sale of Telekom will be allocated for the construction of corridors and highways, said Mirko Cvetkovic, Serbian PM.
> 
> According to the PM, the Government has decided to build not only main corridors but also side roads which would connect them. *As an example, the PM named roads which would connect Pojate, Krusevac, Pozega, Uzice and then go further to Republika Srpska.*
> 
> The plan included the building of *horizontal infrastructure, roads connecting main corridors*, and the majority of the funds from the sale of Telekom will be used for this purpose, said PM Cvetkovic.
> (Tanjug)


----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade's Radnicka Street Intersection - plan overview*
19 Jun 2010



> The city of Belgrade and public enterprise “Roads of Serbia” agreed cooperation on several important projects, including reconstruction of Gazela bridge, reconstruction of city’s highway and *construction of three completely new intersection projects in Sremcica, Surcin and Radnicka street, as a part of the access network for the Ada Ciganlija bridge*





















Video:






*Source: Beobuild*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A lot of ambitious road construction programme's in Serbia. I see a parallel with Croatia in the early 2000's.


----------



## darko06

I think that this programme deserves full European support. And all sections should be built as a full motorway!


----------



## CrazySerb

*Works on the highway to Montenegro start on July 7*



> 24.6.2010 12:41:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> The construction works on the highway Belgrade – South Adriatic are starting on July 7, when Serbia’s President Boris Tadic will formally inaugurate them.
> 
> The first highway section is 12.6 kilometres long and goes through Lajkovac and Ub Municipality. The two Municipalities have to buy around 500 land plots from 153 local owners. The State will pay the owners between RSD 15.000 and RSD 30.000 per are for building land and RSD 10.000 for agricultural land. The issues of legal ownership have been settled only for the first kilometre of the future highway, where the works are beginning.
> (Novosti)


Finally:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

New Sava/Ada bridge , as seen from Banovo Brdo neighbourhood: 



Brazilac said:


> Most gledano sa Banovog brda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry za losiji kvalitet slika...


----------



## vectom

it's always nice to see it progressing rapidly, but maybe this isn't the right thread for Ada bridge updates, as it's still about motorways here, and this bridge won't be used for that purpose, nor affect Serbian motorways usage at a larger extent except relaxing Gazela bridge at some extent.
let's be precise by the contents we post =]


----------



## CrazySerb

Reconstruction of a ~25km secton of motorway through Belgrade - photos courtesy of *BEOBUILD.rs*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it just new pavement or will they add a 3rd lane?


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is it just new pavement or will they add a 3rd lane?


It looks just like a new pavement. Usually, in the daylight, it is a very congested motorway and it probably deserves a third lane; however, two years ago I remember I passed through Beograd in only 13 minutes, but it was at 00.00 hours in the night.

CrazySerb, you are like a God of great pictures ! Thank you again, this kind of beautiful pics made me a fan of the Serbian forums.


----------



## MareCar

On a side note, the B23 building looks great in this shot!
http://www.beobuild.rs/visuals/data/media/1/100704-GZL-05.jpg


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is it just new pavement or will they add a 3rd lane?


Just new pavement - there are no plans for a 3rd lane. I'm not even sure if the existing infrastructure would even allow for such a thing. If it does, maybe it will be done in the future, but I'm guessing not before the Belgrade ring-road is finally complete as full profile motorway.

Good news is that preparations for construction of the inner ring road have started - one of Belgrade's largest outdoor markets is currently being re-arranged, since its in the way.


----------



## CrazySerb

Don't expect to see vignettes anytime soon in Serbia:



> *No toll stickers in Serbia*
> 
> 28.7.2010 12:32:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> 
> Changes in the toll collection model are not being considered, stated State-owned company Putevi Srbije, adding that new systems would be inapplicable and uneconomic. There have appeared some initiatives for the introduction of toll stickers to Serbia, even promises that the new system would be implemented by 2010.
> 
> According to Putevi Srbije, they have not taken toll stickers under consideration and they believe that the system is uneconomic. The best toll collection system is the one used in Italy, France and Spain, namely direct collection based on the travelled kilometres, claim Putevi Srbije.
> (Novosti)


Couple of pics of M23 road in central Serbia, section between cities of Kragujevac & Kraljevo:


----------



## Uppsala

What are they going to do with E75 from Leskovac to the Macedonian border? Are they going to build a new road for E75? Or are the just going to complete it to a real motorway like the are doing at E75 from Horgoš and Subotica to Novi Sad?


----------



## MareCar

Just completing it as far as I know. They already did 2 x 10km's but they are not in use, yet. They have more to do, but I have no idea if they have already started.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Uppsala said:


> What are they going to do with E75 from Leskovac to the Macedonian border? Are they going to build a new road for E75? Or are the just going to complete it to a real motorway like the are doing at E75* from Horgoš and Subotica to Novi Sad*?


this part was built as motorway.


----------



## drokg




----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of bridges, its just been announced that an interenational tender will be organized within the next week or so, with the intent of choosing the main contractor for construction of a new, mixed road/rail bridge in Novi Sad. The original bridge, built between 1957-1961, was destroyed by NATO bombardment in 1999.

Its estimated cost is ~60 million euros, and completion time is 36 months.










Practically parallel with construction of this bridge, Novi Sad will see construction of yet another road bridge across Danube - like the currently U/C bridge across Sava river in Belgrade, it has also been designed by Slovene firm "Ponting":


----------



## CrazySerb

While preparation works began some days ago, the "ceremony" to officially launch construction for the motorway which will eventually connect Belgrade with Montenegro's port city of Bar has been held today:



> *Works on Lajkovac–Ub Corridor 11 section begin*
> 
> Lajkovac, 29 July 2010 – Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic marked the official beginning of works on the construction of a 12.5 kilometre section of Corridor 11, from Lajkovac to Ub.
> 
> At a celebration on the occasion of the beginning of the construction, held in the village of Nepricava, the municipality of Lajkovac, Mrkonjic underlined that the commencement of works on this section means that Serbia and Montenegro will achieve their goal, and that is to be linked by a modern motorway.
> 
> The Minister stated that during the next four years the section from Belgrade to Cacak will be completed, which is also part of the main road to the South Adriatic, adding that within another four years after that, the section to Bar will also be finished, ie the section to Boljari, while Montenegro has already began constructing the section from Bar to Boljari on its territory.
> 
> He recalled that Serbia’s infrastructure priorities, apart from Corridor 10, include the motorway to the South Adriatic, or Corridor 11, noting that this road is of regional importance.
> 
> Once Corridor 11 is completed, it will link Serbia with its neighbouring countries, four of which are already EU members and five of which aspire towards membership.
> 
> The Minister announced that by the end of the year the construction of two more sections on Corridor 11 will begin, ie the Obrenovac–Ub and Lajkovac–Ljig sections.
> 
> Their construction will be financed from Serbia’s budget or from foreign loans, but there is also the possibility of hiring foreign contractors, Mrkonjic explained.


----------



## blagun

> Once Corridor 11 is completed, it will link Serbia with its neighbouring countries, four of which are already EU members and five of which aspire towards membership


 Serbia has only 3 neighbouring EU-countries: HUN, RO and BG. Croatia isn't in the EU yet.


----------



## Uppsala

Bad_Hafen said:


> this part was built as motorway.


But how is it with E75 from Leskovac to the Macedonian border? Is that part built to be a motorway like E75 from Horgoš and Subotica to Novi Sad? Or is it built to be an expressway from the begin? Or is it maybe just built to be a normal road?

Is this part really possible to just complete to be a motorway? How is the plan look like about the standard at this road from Leskovac to the Macedonian border?


----------



## Strajder

Uppsala said:


> But how is it with E75 from Leskovac to the Macedonian border? Is that part built to be a motorway like E75 from Horgoš and Subotica to Novi Sad? Or is it built to be an expressway from the begin? Or is it maybe just built to be a normal road?
> 
> Is this part really possible to just complete to be a motorway? How is the plan look like about the standard at this road from Leskovac to the Macedonian border?


That part of the road was built 50 years ago. It was built as a some kind of 2-lane expressway. The plan is to upgrade the existing road to the motorway, except for part through Grdelica gorge, there is planned a completely new route.


----------



## drokg

Belgrade motorway reconstruction.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some news...



> *Best bid in for Corridor 10 sections*
> 31 July 2010 | 12:45 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> *BELGRADE -- Austrian construction company Alpina has submitted the best bid for constructing two sections of the Corridor 10 highway project.*
> 
> The company would be constructing two highway sections from Dimitrovgrad to Pirot.
> 
> The commission for selecting the company to work on the highway held a public opening of bids that arrived for the tender, *stating that the second best offer was given by Slovenian Primorje.*
> 
> *The third best offer was given by the domestic consortium made up of the Planum, Putevi Beograd and Putevi Užice companies.*
> 
> The bids would be sent to the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD), which would be financing the project. The bank would state within a period of 20 days which bid it would choose, according to the Tanjug news agency.
> 
> *The stretch of road that would be constructed is 14.3 kilometers long.*
> 
> The bidders were allowed to submit bids for one or both highway sections. It was stated that the job would be given to the company with the lowest bid, as long as the bid fulfills all of the pre-qualification criteria.
> 
> This would also be the first section of the Corridor 10 highway that would be financed by the EBRD.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

drokg said:


>


A very beautiful picture! But what is this far behind the Ada bridge? A Coal Power Plant? A factory? Its shape is so obscure it could even be a mosque:lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

After a lot of delays, construction of 2,200 meter long new Beska bridge is finally going according to schedule (more or less). It should be opened to traffic by the middle of next year:


----------



## CrazySerb

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> A very beautiful picture! But what is this far behind the Ada bridge? A Coal Power Plant? A factory? Its shape is so obscure it could even be a mosque:lol:


That's the Nikola Tesla-A powerplant in Belgrade's municipality of Obrenovac:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Beobuild* brings us some more new shots of Ada bridge construction:






































































































For many more photos, head to:



> *http://www.beobuild.rs*


----------



## nenea_hartia

Amazing bridge !


----------



## ionut

^^ Nice one guys! :cheers:

Do you guys finance this bridge by yourselves or do you also have some EU financing? Thanks for the info!


----------



## CrazySerb

No EU funding whatsoever. 
Construction of the bridge itself is financed with a loan that City of Belgrade took out from EBRD while the access roads are financed out of the city's budget. Total cost is between 180-200 million euros.


----------



## ionut

CrazySerb said:


> No EU funding whatsoever.
> Construction of the bridge itself is financed with a loan that City of Belgrade took out from EBRD while the access roads are financed out of the city's budget. Total cost is between 180-200 million euros.


Cool, that's a pretty big investment for you guys, as far as I can tell. The bridge looks really nice, that's the Danube, right? :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ No, it's Sava.


----------



## Vrachar

It's river of Sava, on it's widest part.


----------



## cristianu

Hello.
Is there an updated map of Serbian motorways? with the one's in use and under construction?


----------



## CrazySerb

Here's a map made by one of our forumers - while shown as complete, Belgrade ring-road and 110km section of motorway between Novi Sad and Horgos (HU border) are currently under construction, as well as sections between Nis & Dimitrovgrad (BG border) and Leskovac-MK border.

Also under construction but not shown here is the first section of motorway between Belgrade and Montenegro border, just south-west of Belgrade.


----------



## cristianu

Thank you, CrazySerb 

How many km are from around Leskovac ( where the motorway ends ) to the MK border? I'm going to Greece from Romania and i want to plan my time.


----------



## Strajder

^^
About 100km...The road is in good condition, and the speed limit is mostly 80km/h...


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of Romania, about ten days ago, it was mentioned in some newspapers that work on the Vrsac bypass should begin by "month's end".

This bypass will form one section of the future motorway that will eventually run from Romania's border towards Belgrade, and further to Montenegro - so-called "Corridor XI".


----------



## CrazySerb

*Motorway from Gazela to Horgos completed before end-year*



> Beska, 3 Aug 2010 – Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic announced today that the motorway section from the Gazela Bridge in Belgrade to Horgos and Kelebija will be completed before the end of the year.
> 
> Visiting the works on the northern branch of Corridor 10 and the bridge near Beska, Mrkonjic said that the deadline might be extended by 30 or 60 days when it comes to the completion of the new bridge near Beska.
> 
> He declared he is pleased with what has been constructed so far and congratulated workers on the timely on-schedule aspect of the works.
> 
> The Minister also explained that there are minor technical problems which are being solved as and when they occur.
> 
> Director of the bridge construction project Slobodan Mitrovic, who is a representative of Austria’s Alpina, the company carrying out the construction of the bridge, said that 70% of the bridge has already been completed but added that the hardest part is still ahead.


Video:


----------



## Stelian

nice shots of the bridge.How tall is the central pilon now.my guess is 120-130m?


----------



## CrazySerb

Its exactly 108 meters according to latest info - so it will grow another 92 meters in height.

Some more pics:



NEWWORLD said:


> Premosten Cukaricki Rukavac


----------



## CrazySerb

Some news...



> *SETTING UP THE FIRST ASPHALT Corridor 10 In early September*
> 
> Tuesday, 10 August, 2010.
> Author: Agency Tanjug
> 
> BELGRADE - Construction of the highway on the northern branch of Corridor 10 is currently running at more than 80 kilometers of the route, and the first asphalt will be placed at the end of the month or early September, told Tanjug in the Enterprise Road Belgrade.
> 
> Technical Project Director Dusan Kocic said that the asphalt base open in Srbobran and Backa Topola and that by the end of August will be open base near Subotica.
> 
> He said that the artists have prepared for paving, which will begin when you are prepared for this long section, stretching from Novi Sad to Horgos and Kelebija.
> 
> Kocic said that the work performed by the planned schedule, but that artists have a lot of problems because of the large number of rainy days.
> 
> PZP "Beograd" is at the head of the local consortium, in which the company "Roads Uzice, Planum, and juniper berry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Google Translator


Lots of work ahead...



> *EUR 1.5 billion a year for roads*
> 
> 6.8.2010 14:06:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> In the next twenty years, Serbia should invest EUR 1.5 billion a year in order to finish all capital projects, which include road and railway Corridor 10, Corridor 11, the Danube (water) Corridor 7 and bridges in Novi Sad and Belgrade.
> 
> Investments of EUR 22 billion in transport infrastructure are planned in the next 17 years. The railway needs EUR 7.44 billion, roads EUR 13.75 billion, internal waterways EUR 475 million, airports EUR 376 million and intermodal transport some EUR 136 million.
> (Blic)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice. € 1.5 billion per year is quite impressive for a country like Serbia. That is 1.86% of GDP. The Netherlands spends 1.01% of GDP on transport. If we break it down into categories, the Serbian road spending is 1% of GDP while it is 0.34% in the Netherlands.

Good job.


----------



## pitchka

Yeah well don't get your hopes up too soon, Serbian politicians like to say a lot of things and don't mean it.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice. € 1.5 billion per year is quite impressive for a country like Serbia. That is 1.86% of GDP. The Netherlands spends 1.01% of GDP on transport. If we break it down into categories, the Serbian road spending is 1% of GDP while it is 0.34% in the Netherlands.
> 
> Good job.


Chris, how did you calculte that 1.86% of GDP?


----------



## sallae2

I assume ... by dividing €1.5 bill. with GDP estimate for 2010 $80.602 bill. the result is 1.86%

if apples & oranges get sorted (current exchange rate approximately is 1€ = 1.3$) then ...

€1.5 bill. = $1.95 bill. 
divided with GDP est. $80.602 bill ... the result is 2.42%


----------



## MareCar

http://i34.tinypic.com/2ccx85f.jpg

Nice contrast, 1975 - 2010


----------



## Bad_Hafen

CrazySerb said:


> Austrian firm Alpina GmbH is the main contractor


But they don´t do the job they always use Serbian subcontractors that conduct real work. 
They are like administration.


----------



## nenea_hartia

CrazySerb said:


> Austrian firm Alpina GmbH is the main contractor


Thank you. 



Bad_Hafen said:


> But they don´t do the job they always use Serbian subcontractors that conduct real work.
> They are like administration.


The same is here, in Romania.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

so the same corruption in our shitty states


----------



## MareCar

No, that's usual, they do that in Western countries as well, that's normal in that business.


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of more fresh photos (dated 28.08.2010) from the construction site of Dimitrovgrad bypass (Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway):


----------



## x-type

interesting, Serbian government had been talking about building motorway from Beograd to Požega and MNE border, and we were mostly kinda shocked with that decision to built that rout prior to connection to MK and BG. it seems they have realized and gave priority to those more important routes. of course, motorway to MNE is not excluded, but connections to MK and BG are really prior. that's really good they are thinking reasonable!

are there some rumours or plans about tolling Beograd - Horgoš motorway? when they finish it, they could easily implement closed system there.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^they´ve started building also Belgrade-Bar motorway. 
As of closed toll system it is planned on whole route.


MareCar said:


> No, that's usual, they do that in Western countries as well, that's normal in that business.


What´s normal in doing nothing and taking money?


----------



## CrazySerb

x-type said:


> *interesting, Serbian government had been talking....*


They certainly do talk a lot. Nothing wrong with that, if of course they would at least match their words with action.

This past weekend, during the opening ceremony for a new tourist narrow-gauge railway linking Serbia with Republika Srpska, they even used the opportunity to announce construction of a new motorway between Pozega and Visegrad within "five to ten years" - great but first, one must reach Pozega

Btw, I personally consider construction of a motorway towards Montenegro's port of Bar a much higher priority than one towards Bulgaria & Macedonia - since it passes through some of the most populated parts of Serbia, near cities such as Valjevo, Cacak, Uzice, Kraljevo, Novi Pazar, all of which have a population of ~100k or more. Not to mention the need to make that road safer for hundreds of thousands of tourists who head to Montenegro each summer.


----------



## CrazySerb

Work continues on the new Beska bridge (~2,200m in length):



stormwatchforever said:


>


----------



## MareCar

Bad_Hafen said:


> What´s normal in doing nothing and taking money?


It's normal in that only big companies like PORR, Alpina, Hochtief etc. have the money and capacities to take and guarantee the execution of that job. They can accept liability and vouch for the work, they have the engineering capacities to work out and plan the project and do all the engineering work and oversee the projects and the correct works so that the bridges don't collapse and the motorways don't fall apart, but the actual work on the ground is done by sub-contractors under supervision, instruction, guidiance and inspection of the big companies' engineers.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^The money is provided by banks, so it is not their money. Capacity they don´t use their capacities so that "argument" is also false. They don´t do the planing they are provided with plan that other company did. Serbia has more than capable companies to build bridges and roads and they do it with their capacity not with Porr or Alpina capacity. 
They get the job because of the corruption not their capabilities and that is well known fact.


----------



## Sawovsky

Horgos - Novi Sad update (section near Subotica)




djomla said:


> Stormove slike sa koridora...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deoni na kojoj je skinut sloj zemlje čime se došlo do kote 0. Spremno je za nanošenje prvog sloja u vidu peska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanošenje preska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izravnat pesak spreman za nanošenje sloja sitnog kamena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deonica sa slojem sitnog kamena debljine 40cm, spremna za nanošenje prvog sloja asfalta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zalivanje koridora.


----------



## MareCar

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^The money is provided by banks, so it is not their money. Capacity they don´t use their capacities so that "argument" is also false. They don´t do the planing they are provided with plan that other company did. Serbia has more than capable companies to build bridges and roads and they do it with their capacity not with Porr or Alpina capacity.
> They get the job because of the corruption not their capabilities and that is well known fact.


The money is provided by banks (loans etc), but only big companies have the financial resources to vouch for the work, if a smaller company gets the job they can just take the money, do a bad job and the money is lost, but a big company can be held accountable and the state can get the money back if the work is bad and has to be redone and they don't have to pay it out of their pocket. 

As to why they get the jobs, that's a different question, I was just talking about the use of sub-contractors, which is normal in every construction work everywhere around the world.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

State is vouching for it because state is taking loans and not he companies. 

Where it normal? Is it normal that in Austria non-Austrian company gets job constructing motorways.


----------



## bozata90

^^ It shall be. It is called competition and free maket. Your suggestion will be called protectionism. Smaller companies sometimes just do not have enough machinery to do all the job. Sometimes it is possible the contractor to lease a machine to his sub-contractors... This system (with one main and many sub- contractors) works fine in many countries (Slovenia and Croatia, to name a few). It is an all-win situation: the state has guarantees, the bigger comapny gets revenue, the smaller ones - the work they need. (I know, this is ONLY IN CASE everything is done transperantly and with no corruption.) It is way better than no motorway at all.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Is it called like that? How come that free market works only one way? 
The problem is that Serbia has enough capable companies to do the job they don´t need Austrians, the things with Austrians is corruption 100% and that is what pisses me off. 
Transparency is not their middle name. Almost all projects that Austrians won was followed by affairs and no transparency. 
And the choice is not motorway with them and no motorway, rather motorway with or without them. Serbian tax payers will be paying this motorway.


----------



## bozata90

Bad_Hafen said:


> Is it called like that? How come that free market works only one way?
> The problem is that Serbia has enough capable companies to do the job they don´t need Austrians, the things with Austrians is corruption 100% and that is what pisses me off.
> Transparency is not their middle name. Almost all projects that Austrians won was followed by affairs and no transparency.
> And the choice is not motorway with them and no motorway, rather motorway with or without them. Serbian tax payers will be paying this motorway.


Well, here, on the Balkans, it may be like that. But this does not mean that the idea to have subcontractors is automatically bad.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

no one said that i am talking about specific case


----------



## MareCar

Bad_Hafen said:


> State is vouching for it because state is taking loans and not he companies.
> 
> Where it normal? Is it normal that in Austria non-Austrian company gets job constructing motorways.


You don't get it... the state can not vouch for the work of a company. When the work is done, and it turns out to be faulty, one has to be held accountable for it. And only big companies can be held accountable for it because only they have the financial oppurtunities to pay the fines and compensation and the fixing of the faults.


----------



## Surel

MareCar said:


> You don't get it... the state can not vouch for the work of a company. When the work is done, and it turns out to be faulty, one has to be held accountable for it. And only big companies can be held accountable for it because only they have the financial oppurtunities to pay the fines and compensation and the fixing of the faults.


This argument is not completaly valid. The state can:

a) continually check the quality of works and pay accordingly to it, AFTERWARDS

b) when the work is done and is faulty, the big companies will go again after the subcontractors, e.g. they have to check the quality accordingly, and they also pay AFTERWARDS.

c) even the big companies doesnt really provide that great guarantee. E.g. the german Dresden's A17 constructor is bankrupt and the repairs are not done on his account. The company Walter Bau has now liabilities outstanding in amount of 3,7 bn euro, so it was huge...


The most accountable for the quality of the works is the inspection from the investor. There naturally arises problem of asymetric information, it can be somewhat mittigated however the government is pulling the shorter part of the rope all the time in this case.

About the corruption and construction work. It is generally one of the most corrupted industries, together with the millitary industry. This has simple reasoning... the money pour from government. That the motorways in most of former eastern block are constructed by the western firms even 20 years after the fall of communism is stupid and hard to understand. The huge chains of subcontractors have only one purpose, make as much money as possible, with minimum actuall work done, thus preventing maximum of the actuall risk.

The system just directs the risk (and actuall work) from the top (the general contractors), down to their subcontractors. The share of profit however goes the opposite way together with the amount of complicated law paperwork.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Did someone posted SAT Patrol's video to Black Sea? Or they didn't make one, did they?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

MareCar said:


> You don't get it... the state can not vouch for the work of a company. When the work is done, and it turns out to be faulty, one has to be held accountable for it. And only big companies can be held accountable for it because only they have the financial oppurtunities to pay the fines and compensation and the fixing of the faults.


well the small companies can not build it at all, or?


----------



## Need4Weed

It's good that Austrian companies hire Serbian ones as subcontractors, since Serbian construction companies lost the competitive edge they enjoyed during the 80's. They were underfunded for decades, their equipment was becoming increasingly obsolete, many experienced and competent engineers and technicians have left the country for good, etc.
Now, they are starting almost from scratch. 
It's good that some projects finally took off, and this is where the learning curve begins.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

t is good to have Serbian companies doing the job, but it will be good when they get entire job.


----------



## CrazySerb

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Did someone posted SAT Patrol's video to Black Sea? Or they didn't make one, did they?


I haven't seen one - so far this year, they've made trips to Greece, Montenegro & Croatia. 

Speaking of Serbian construction companies, here's just one of the roads they have built abroad:



> *Expressway No. 1*
> 
> *The Iraqi Expressway No. 1 is one of the most attractive roads structures built in the world.*
> 
> 
> * Employer: Ministry for Public Works, Iraq
> * Location: Iraq
> * Total cost of project: N/A
> * Years of construction: 1979 - 1983
> * Category: Transport
> * Status: Finished
> * Area: Unknown
> * Contractor: Unioninzenjering
> 
> 
> Detail design:
> Dorch Consult - Consulting Engineers, Munich, Germany
> 
> *Sub-contractor:*
> Planum, Novi autoput, Mostogradnja
> 
> Information
> 
> Super modern road 1,200 km long connects Kuwait and southern regions of Iraq with the capital Baghdad, with western regions of Iraq i.e. with Jordan and Syria.
> 
> § The expressway is divided in 10 sections that were built by well known construction building companies from different parts of the world.
> 
> § The first section, Baghdad West-Hilla, 101.5 km long was built by three Serbian companies within the business association "Unioninzenjering". The expressway was built under the most rigorous technical conditions, in order to ensure a comfortable and safe drive at maximum speed of 150 km/h and maximum axle load of 16.3 tons.
> 
> § The length of the expressway is 106 km with six carriageways. The following was built: 15,400,000 m3 embankment, 200,000 m3 concrete layer, 11,000,000 m2 asphalt and asphalt gravel, 240,000 m fencing, 765,000 road and direction signs, 307,000 m safety signs, 29 km of guardrails, 604 pieces concrete culverts.
> 
> § GP "Mostogradnja", within business association "Unioninzenjering", built all the bridge structures on the sections 4A and 4B of the expressway No. 1 in Iraq. On both sections of the highway with big 100 ps Baghdad-Northe and Baghdad-South and a slip road to the town of Hilla, there were built 13 structures in the road bed, 29 flyovers and 4 special structures in the loops, of the total area of 74,300 m2.
> 
> § There is a special visual characteristical impression of the big flyover in the loop Baghdad-South, which in the total length of 686 m with the horizontal circular arc of 300 m branches above the local and international highway, and thus it has been shown as the symbol of this highway in numerous designs. In the entire length the road is without expansion joints and it was built by the method "field to field", with the aid of two stable, portable scaffolds.


----------



## Need4Weed

Bad_Hafen said:


> t is good to have Serbian companies doing the job, but it will be good when they get entire job.


They will get contracts for entire projects, don't you worry about that. But before that, they need to (re)gain some experience first. 
Soon we will hear some great news, so all we need is just a little bit of patience.


----------



## CrazySerb

Novi Sad-Horgos motorway constrution status update - Google-translated but you get the gist of it. All in all, work is progressing well, across an 83km stretch and we should see first meters of asphalt by the middle of this month. Deadline for completion of the entire section between Novi Sad & Hungarian border is end of this year.



> *Horgos - Novi Sad: This is the road to 83 kilometers*
> 03. septembar 2010th | 11:10 | Source: RTV
> 
> NOVI SAD -
> 
> Construction of the highway on Corridor 10 from Horgos to Novi Sad good progress and by the end of August are open to 83 kilometers of the route, and the first asphalt should be placed no later than the middle of this month, published on the website "Nibens group.
> 
> "Engaged is 190 building machines, more than 400 transport vehicles, and every day was employed between 850 and 900 people who work in certain positions in two shifts," said the Adriatic Petrovic, head of Road Building Company "Belgrade", which is a member of "Nibens Group and a consortium led by domestic contractors.
> 
> Construction of the highway in that section, according to him, carried out in 20 places.
> 
> Petrovic said that he made a final layer of lower carrier machine pavement.
> 
> "We install crushed stone aggregate, which is a preparation for making the first layer of asphalt. We believe that we will start with the first asphalt road until mid-September," he explained.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Need4Weed said:


> They will get contracts for entire projects, don't you worry about that. But before that, they need to (re)gain some experience first.
> Soon we will hear some great news, so all we need is just a little bit of patience.


So regaining experiences is than every few years and references dont last forever. They reset every how many years?


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Bad_Hafen said:


> t is good to have Serbian companies doing the job, but it will be good when they get entire job.


Why? The company that can build the road with the best quality for the lowest price should win the bid, right? That's how the market works and that's how the state (i.e. the tax payers) get the most for their money.

If a company is too small to take on a big project by itself, they will have to subcontract for bigger companies until they are themselves big enough.


----------



## Need4Weed

Bad_Hafen said:


> So regaining experiences is than every few years and references dont last forever. They reset every how many years?


Well, how many kilometers of new motorways were built during the last 20 years? Our companies still face significant challenges, such as the lack of experienced engineers, to give you just one example. They need to learn to master new equipment, new construction practices, new contractual procedures, in brief they need to learn an awful lot of things, and the best and the safest way to begin is to start as a subcontractor.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Maximum efforts to ensure traffic safety*



> Belgrade, 4 Sept 2010 – First Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of the Interior Ivica Dacic stated today that road traffic safety will be among the most important tasks in the upcoming period.
> 
> Photo: Fonet
> 
> Speaking at the Traffic Police Day celebration held in Makis training centre, Dacic stressed that this is the first time that the traffic police is marking its day, announcing that every effort will be made to ensure road traffic safety, particularly for children.
> 
> *Compared to the same period last year, the number of traffic accidents during the first eight months of this year fell by 32% and fatalities in accidents by 34%, he underlined.*
> 
> Cooperation with the traffic police of EU countries and participation in international associations is an important part of the work of the traffic police, noted Dacic.
> 
> Besides ensuring traffic safety the daily duties of traffic officers also include crime fighting and maintaining public order, he observed.
> 
> Dacic highlighted the importance of the continuation of reforms and the modernisation of the traffic police department, and of continuing harmonisation with European and international standards in road traffic safety.
> 
> Dacic presented plaques to families of traffic officers who died in the line of duty. Promotions and salary increases were awarded to outstanding officers.
> 
> Head of the traffic police department Dragisa Simic said that more than 5,000 traffic officers are working to ensure road traffic safety.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Maxx☢Power;63131579 said:


> Why? The company that can build the road with the best quality for the lowest price should win the bid, right? That's how the market works and that's how the state (i.e. the tax payers) get the most for their money.
> 
> If a company is too small to take on a big project by itself, they will have to subcontract for bigger companies until they are themselves big enough.


it doesn´t work like that. EBDR had organized bid in a way that only foreign company can win and not the one with lowest price. 


Need4Weed said:


> Well, how many kilometers of new motorways were built during the last 20 years? Our companies still face significant challenges, such as the lack of experienced engineers, to give you just one example. They need to learn to master new equipment, new construction practices, new contractual procedures, in brief they need to learn an awful lot of things, and the best and the safest way to begin is to start as a subcontractor.


and you think Porr will teach them and give them equipment?
do they do that?


----------



## CrazySerb

How interesting that Serbia's longest road tunnel (~2,6km long), under the Fruska Gora national park, as part of the future Loznica-Novi Sad-Timisoara motorway, will be built in the mostly flat Vojvodina province:



> *Communication tunnel through the mountain Fruska among the priority projects*
> 03 September 2010. | 18:53 NOVI SAD -
> 
> NOVI SAD - Motorway Novi Sad - Loznica, the tunnel through the mountain Fruska has been set for one of four priority infrastructure projects in Serbia, told the Radio - Television Vojvodina Director of the Republic Agency for Spatial Plan prof. . Dr. Borislav Stojkov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The priorities were agreed on last week's meeting with representatives of the National Investment Plan and the Ministry of Infrastructure. For the four projects including the aforementioned highway will be enough money to build the 2014th year," said Stojkov.
> 
> *The Department of City Planning of Vojvodina draft plan ends on the highway which will have four lanes, a tunnel through the mountain Fusco will be 2.6 kilometers long.*
> 
> *Director of Vladimir Zelenović estimated to complete construction documents will be completed in the next 6-9 months and will work on the highway will be able to start the second half of 2011*
> 
> Reacting to the news Mayor Goran Vukovic and Ruma Sremska Mitrovica mayor Branislav Nedimović, said the provincial public service to the motorway Novi Sad - Loznica connect major industrial zone in Ruma, Sabac Mitrovica and the European corridors, which will significantly increase the stakeholders to invest foreign investors.
> 
> How is this part of Srem attractive for foreign capital is best illustrated by the fact that in mid-September in Sremska Mitrovica, an open furnace steel, this year's biggest greenfield investment in Serbia.
> 
> In "Sirmium Style" Italians have invested 40 million euros and 300 employees zaposliće.
> 
> Already this fall, Germans, Italians and Austrians in Mitrovica began new investment to the construction and textile industries to open another 500 jobs.


----------



## CrazySerb

edit.


----------



## ionut

^^ CrazySerb, this is the so-called "Corridor XI"?  Can you give me some additional info on this? Deadlines? Financing?


----------



## mmmartin

Beside the map it is written that the construction of the motorway (162 km) and a tunnel will cost 40 million €. That's impossible. Only the tunnel would cost as much. If you manage to build the motorway for 5 millions per kilometer (which is chiper than elsewhere in Europe), it will cost about 800 million €. Average price in Europe is 10 millions per kilometer, if I'm right?!


----------



## panda80

ionut said:


> ^^ CrazySerb, this is the so-called "Corridor XI"?  Can you give me some additional info on this? Deadlines? Financing?


Corridor XI is somewhat to the east, passing through Belgrade, and from there to Valjevo-Pozega and Montenegro. Works on these motorway started this year on a small 12km section from Ub to Lajkovac, other sections will probably start at the beginning of next year. Firstly, motorway from Belgrade to Pozega will be built, than from Pozega to Montenegro, in a very difficult landscape. Also in Montenegro terrain is very difficult so I am optimistic if I say this motorway will be built in 10 years time.


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed, this is a seperate project from "Corridor XI", which passes through the town of Vrsac instead. If you look closely at the posted map, you can see it marked as well.

As for additional details, not a lot is known right now - possibly more information will be released in the coming months, especially as the motorway section between Novi Sad & Horgos draws near to completion. 

In the meantime, here's a neat video - from 3rd minute, you can see a 3D visualization of this Ruma-Novi-Sad-Zrenjanin-Timisoara motorway/expressway:


----------



## ionut

^^ Thanks guys for the info! :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

No problem!

New development concerning "Corridor XI" - while two sections are already U/C (Vrsac bypass near Romanian border & Ub-Lajkovac section just south-west of Belgrade), the path of the motorway in Belgrade itself was just determined - instead of following the right bank of the Sava river as was previously planned, it will now be built on the left bank of Sava, so as to avoid a strech of land thats prone to landslides. This is a somewhat more expensive option as construction of a new ~1500 meter long bridge across Sava will also be required:










So this map is no longer valid:


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news for Belgrade's ring-road - according to latest reports, European Investment Bank (EIB) will provide a ~50 million euro loan towards construction of Sector 5 - a 5,4km section between Orlovaca & Avala. No word yet on any dates or deadlines.


----------



## wyqtor

Will the Ub - Lajkovac section be usable by long-distance traffic? It looks like it will be connecting 2 villages in the middle of nowhere, at least for the time being.


----------



## Junkie

I heard that section from Leskovac to the Macedonian border will be completed by 2012. I doubt this would happen. Isnt Grdelica a tough project for a motorway?


----------



## CrazySerb

wyqtor said:


> Will the Ub - Lajkovac section be usable by long-distance traffic? It looks like it will be connecting 2 villages in the middle of nowhere, at least for the time being.


Well, its just a 12km section of motorway after all, nobody really expects it to connect anything at all. The only reason its already under construction is that land expropriation had already been completed along its path. Pretty soon, work will begin on other sections of the Belgrade-Bar motorway so the whole thing should make more sense.



Junkie said:


> I heard that section from Leskovac to the Macedonian border will be completed by 2012. I doubt this would happen. Isnt Grdelica a tough project for a motorway?


That's indeed the deadline, not just for the mentioned section but for the entire Corridor X through Serbia (Novi Sad-Horgos, Belgrade bypass, Nis-Dimitrovgrad). 
Next year work should be opened on the entire length of Leskovac-MK border motorway.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some more details about the EIB loan for Belgrade's ring-road ...



> *EIB €40m loan for Belgrade ring road signed*
> 
> Belgrade, 27 Sept 2010 – Representatives of the Serbian government, the European Investment Bank (EIB) and public company Putevi Srbije signed agreements today on guarantees and a loan for the construction of a ring road around Belgrade.
> 
> The €40 million loan for a 5.4 kilometre section of the ring road from Orlovaca to Avala Road was signed by EIB President Philippe Maystadt and General Director of Putevi Srbije Zoran Drobnjak, while an agreement on guarantees for the loan was signed by Minister of Finance Diana Dragutinovic and Maystadt.
> 
> Dragutinovic noted that the loan has been granted under extremely favourable conditions with a 25-year repayment period, a seven-year grace period and a 0.7% interest rate plus Euribor at a six-month level, which is now less than 2%.
> 
> She specified that this is the second tranche of a €180 million loan which the EIB approved in 2007, adding that the first tranche amounted to €60 million, while an agreement about the third portion of €80 million will be signed next year.
> 
> *The Minister indicated that the cost of the works on the ring road have been estimated at €360 million, noting the EIB approved half of this sum, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) another €60 million, while the rest will be provided by Putevi Srbije.*
> 
> She explained that the EIB plays a key role in attempts to mitigate effects of the crisis, together with the EBRD and the World Bank.
> 
> The Minister announced that the EIB will open a regional office in Belgrade in November, noting that since 2001 this Bank has invested €2.6 billion in Serbia and remains its reliable partner.
> 
> *Maystadt declared that the ring road will increase road safety and alleviate congestion in the capital, adding that this is one of the seven projects the EIB is financing in Serbia and that so far it has earmarked over €700 million for road construction.*
> 
> Last year the EIB secured €893 million for projects in Serbia and granted almost the same amount this year, while for 2011 it has huge plans for Serbia, Maystadt underlined adding that the Bank provides strong endorsement to Serbia on its EU path.
> 
> He affirmed that the EIB will take part in financing Fiat’s car production in Kragujevac, as well as the production of car part suppliers from Serbia.
> 
> *Drobnjak confirmed that works on the ring road section from Orlovaca to Avala Road will begin in spring and will most likely be completed by June 2012.*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Update - construction work on Dimitrovgrad bypass, part of the Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway:*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*Work has also begun on seven bridges along the path of Dimitrovgrad bypass, longest of which will be half a kilometer long...*


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ What is going on in the last picture?


----------



## Fargo Wolf

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ What is going on in the last picture?


That's what I'd like to know too... To "me", it looks like a preparation for blasting. :dunno:


----------



## sallae2

well, the url of the pic is:



Code:


http://www.koridor10.rs/media/stanje/nis_dimitrovgrad/
most-br1/001/93+461_most1_priprema_miniranja_s1.JPG

and a google translation of it:

www.koridor10.rs / media / state / nis_dimitrovgrad / bridge-br1 / 001 / 93 461 *prepares a bridge blasting* s1. JPG

actually, just the pic filename:
most1_priprema_miniranja_s1
bridge1_preparation_mining_s1

s1 probably short for slika1 
(slika1 in english image1/photo1)


----------



## CrazySerb

*EIB to grant EUR 350 million for Corridor 10 in November*
Tanjug - 2 hours ago



> BELGRADE - Serbian Prime Minister Mirko Cvetkovic said during a meeting with European Investment Bank (EIB) President Philippe Maystadt on Tuesday that the signing of a EUR 350 million loan for Corridor 10, which is expected in late November, *will successfully round up the financing of the construction of the main road.*


With the expected completion of entire Corridor 10 by 2012, most of Serbia's largest cities (Subotica, Novi Sad, Belgrade, Kragujevac, Nis, Leskovac...) will finally be connected to one another via motorway :cheers:


----------



## seem

^^ I can`t read Cyrillic script but I am expecting there are 341 km under construction?! Congratulations guys. :cheers1:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cyrillic is quite easy

Koridor 10 kroz republiku Srbiju

X = Obilaznitsa Beograd (Beograd bypass)
X = Grabovnitsa - Preshevo
Xb = Subotica - Novi Sad
Xc = Nish - Dimitrovgrad


----------



## seem

^^ So anyway, anything about if it`s under construction. Chris, I have to learn it!

To compare Guys, we have 100 km under construction


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm really impressed by the progress in Serbia in the last couple of years. Certainly EU-worthy in my opinion!  (but only if Serbia wants to).


----------



## nenea_hartia

And let's hope Corridor XI will be approved and financed by the EU, to create a better link between Serbia and Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^AFAIK, there has been a recent meting of the transport ministers from Italy, Serbia, Montenegro and Romania and they all will push this corridor for EU financing.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> ^^AFAIK, there has been a recent meting of the transport ministers from Italy, Serbia, Montenegro and Romania[..]


I know, CrazySerb wrote about that on the previous page.


----------



## CrazySerb

Eh, by the time Serbia joins EU, we'll already have a basic motorway network (~1500km realistically, 2000km optimistically) in place, so any EU financing will be redirected to the high-speed rail network or even one or two spaceports we plan to build


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Cyrillic is quite easy
> 
> Koridor 10 kroz republiku Srbiju
> 
> X = *Obilaznitsa* Beograd (Beograd bypass)
> X = *Grabovnitsa* - *Preshevo*
> Xb = Subotica - Novi Sad
> Xc = *Nish* - Dimitrovgrad


Obilaznica, Grabovnica, Preševo, Niš.  Serbian is written in Cyrillic, as well as Latin, so their Latin characters apply (č, š, ž ...).


----------



## nenea_hartia

CrazySerb said:


> Eh, by the time Serbia joins EU, we'll already have a basic motorway network (~1500km realistically, 2000km optimistically) in place, so any EU financing will be redirected to the high-speed rail network or even one or two spaceports we plan to build


Or even to a subway line in Beograd?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I know, but I don't have those characters at hand at my keyboard  Usually I copy them out of wikipedia.


----------



## CrazySerb

Here's a nice oldie - motorway through New Belgrade, circa mid-1970's:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pictures. I think Novi Beograd is one of the most meticulously planned urban areas of the former communist countries in Europe. What is its current-day reputation? In western Europe, such planned neighborhoods with pre 1980's apartment buildings are considered unattractive.


----------



## seem

^^ Isn`t it just dual carriageway? Not just bacause of these pavements. 

btw, Chris we (I bet also in another countries) prefer to write it without acute marks and carons. (eg SK-Košice,HR-Šibenik / Kosice, Sibenik.. used like this also in English books)


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pictures. I think Novi Beograd is one of the most meticulously planned urban areas of the former communist countries in Europe. What is its current-day reputation? In western Europe, such planned neighborhoods with pre 1980's apartment buildings are considered unattractive.


Well, while I've personally never lived there, I can tell you that New Belgrade consistently ranks as the Belgrade municipality with the highest average salaries. Also, its becoming very desirable to live there - around the Belgrade Arena for example, prices of apartments already reach 2k euros/m2 or more, comparable with some nicer districts of "old" Belgrade. Even today, New Belgrade is changing rapidly what with new office buildings opening practically every day, parks, shopping malls, even a science center & opera house have been announced. Who knows, once the first metro line is built, I might consider buying a place there too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The old communist city planning turns out quite convenient in today's age of increasing automobility. Main roads are wide enough to handle significant amounts of traffic, and parking space is not a problem.

The renovated apartments also don't look that bad, although for apartments, I'd prefer the somewhat smaller scale ones on the foreground of this picture:


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> The old communist city planning turns out quite convenient in today's age of increasing automobility. Main roads are wide enough to handle significant amounts of traffic, and *parking space is not a problem*.


Yeah just if you have such a small parts of city with commie blocks. hno:


----------



## YU-AMC

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pictures. I think Novi Beograd is one of the most meticulously planned urban areas of the former communist countries in Europe. What is its current-day reputation? In western Europe, such planned neighborhoods with pre 1980's apartment buildings are considered unattractive.


I would say that Novi Beograd looked quite nice even around late 1980s. Sava Centre, Hyatt Regency and Intercontinenal were all built from with a "western accent". Add redone Usce tower as well, it looked quite nice to me when I saw it this summer.


----------



## Majevčan

nenea_hartia said:


> And let's hope Corridor XI will be approved and financed by the EU, to create a better link between Serbia and Romania.


:yes:


----------



## Majevčan

ChrisZwolle said:


> The renovated apartments also don't look that bad


The good thing about commie-apartments in ex-yu is the quality, they were built very solid with massive concrete. One generaly can't compare them to commies in Eastern Europe/hormer german democratic republic where they built out of this crap


----------



## darko06

Unfortunately those so-called commie apartments throughout the whole ex-Yu are energy-consumpting (equal as similar apartment blocks in former Soviet bloc) and therefore shall be renovated to meet current European standards in low consumption of energy, when Serbia enters the European Union.


----------



## lindenthaler

@Chris

That part of NBGD is one of the less popular there. Like CS wrote most popular part is around BGD Arena but personally i prefer the NBG hood by Danube, generally part of NBGD northern of the railway line is more popular than the part southern of it.


----------



## Verso

Majevčan;64486921 said:


> The good thing about commie-apartments in ex-yu is the quality


I used to live in a commieblock built by soldiers, where walls were uneven. :lol: :nuts:


----------



## Majevčan

Verso said:


> I used to live in a commieblock built by soldiers, where walls were uneven. :lol: :nuts:


if you proceeded reading you would have seen that I said *generaly*


----------



## Verso

I just told you my story, nothing more.


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest news about Belgrade's ring-road say that, after a pause of two years, construction work on this very important transport artery will really heat up next Spring - Austrian firm "Strabag" will carry out construction on the ~10km Batajnica-Dobanovci section while local firm "Energoprojekt" got the job of completing Orlovaca-Avala (sector 5), a very demanding ~5km section. The good news is that the longest tunnel along this stretch, Strazevica (~750m), is close to completion. 

Another domestic firm, "Planum", will in the meantime work on the Batajnica intersection.










Couple of older pics of Strazevica tunnel construction:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I never really envisioned a larger ring road than from Zemun to south of Beograd, but an extension to Pančevo would make a lot of sense. It would also serve traffic from Timişoara and Arad to Niš, Skopje and Greece. Is this corridor X from Timişoara to Bar envisioned to follow this part of the planned beltway via Pančevo, or via Zemun?


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Isn't it like "čvor"?


In Croatian.


----------



## lindenthaler

Verso said:


> In Croatian.


Its serbian word too:

Cvor - Large interchange, mostly between 2 or more highways
Petlja - Has two meanings, 1. interchange with an important road ("Mostarska petlja") or usual highway exit complex.

here s example what s what


----------



## CrazySerb

Serbia's "national road strategy" roadmap - eleven most important projects to be carried out within the next decade or so:


----------



## CrazySerb

Final details concerning construction of Belgrade's new Danube bridge, aka "Chinese bridge", worked out - construction set to begin Spring 2011:cheers:




> *Zemun – Borca bridge to be built within deadline*
> 
> Belgrade, 18 Oct 2010 – Minister for the National Investment Plan Verica Kalanovic, Belgrade Mayor Dragan Djilas and Chinese Deputy Minister of Transport Feng Zhenglin agreed today that the Zemun-Borca bridge must be built according to the highest standards and within set deadlines.
> 
> A statement by the Ministry for the National Investment Plan reads that Kalanovic and Djilas had separate talks with Zhenglin, representatives of the Chinese Embassy in Serbia and the Chinese company that will build the bridge.
> 
> A design with a preliminary cost estimate should be ready by late November and all parties in the meeting voiced the hope that work on the bridge will start in spring 2011 at the latest.
> 
> Kalanovic and Zhenglin agreed that the level of communication should be increased so that the trust that has been built would not be hampered, reads the statement.
> 
> Also, it was agreed that a foreign company with experience will monitor the dynamics and quality of construction works.
> 
> The participants in the meeting highlighted that both sides want to deepen cooperation in the field of the implementation of infrastructural projects in Serbia as well as exchange of expertise and that the construction of the Zemun-Borca bridge marks the beginning of this cooperation.
> 
> The two ministries will sign a Memorandum on cooperation on infrastructural projects soon, it is added in the statement.


----------



## x-type

petlja is what you physically see (multilevel interchange). čvor is more virtual thing, when you say čvor, you don't point to flyovers, cloverleafs, diamonds... čvor is just place where some more important roads intersect.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

CrazySerb said:


> Serbia's "national road strategy" roadmap - eleven most important projects to be carried out within the next decade or so:


Are Pojate-Preljina and Paracin-Zajecar going to be a motorways?


----------



## cinxxx

Hi guys!

My girlfriend and I and another friend, we want to make a weekend trip in Serbia, starting in the morning Timisoara, Vrsac, Smederevo, Ram, Silver Lake, Veliko Gradiste, Golubac, a liitle of Derdap National Park, then back around Smederevo and finally Beograd, where we will stay for 2 nights (hopefully also find tickets for derby football match). Here is a roadmap I did in Google Maps: http://goo.gl/maps/hjmg

My question to you is, is the road planning I did ok? I mean, can we follow those roads? Or maybe you know better ones (quality depending, also sightseeing). I hope I posted on the right thread, if not, I apologize, you can send me PMs to not crowd the discussion here. Hvala.

Cheers.


----------



## sallae2

Capt.Vimes said:


> Are Pojate-Preljina and Paracin-Zajecar going to be a motorways?


As far as I know Pojate - Preljina is planned as full motorway (hs+2+2+hs, 2 lanes + hard shoulder for each direction), but Paracin - Zajecar as expressway (2+2, 2 lanes each direction, toll free)


----------



## nnd

cinxxx said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My girlfriend and I and another friend, we want to make a weekend trip in Serbia, starting in the morning Timisoara, Vrsac, Smederevo, Ram, Silver Lake, Veliko Gradiste, Golubac, a liitle of Derdap National Park, then back around Smederevo and finally Beograd, where we will stay for 2 nights (hopefully also find tickets for derby football match). Here is a roadmap I did in Google Maps: http://goo.gl/maps/hjmg
> 
> My question to you is, is the road planning I did ok? I mean, can we follow those roads? Or maybe you know better ones (quality depending, also sightseeing). I hope I posted on the right thread, if not, I apologize, you can send me PMs to not crowd the discussion here. Hvala.
> 
> Cheers.


I think you can follow all this roads. But it is a lot for only one day. Maybe it would be better to visit Vrsac on the way back and to choose between Smederevo and Požarevac (I would visit Smederevo). I dont know what you are intrested in but I would not go back without reaching the part of danube near Dubova if you wasnt there before. Maybe it would be better to stay the first night in Donji Milanovac. (Danube is so greate on morning and evening. Romantic too. )
But all depends on weather and your interests - serbian towns and settlements or nature and fortifications.


----------



## sallae2

Today is published Tender for sale of 51% of Telekom Serbia. If things goes as planned, at the beginning of next year, sale will be completed, and around 900 million € from the sale are planned for highway projects:

- motorway Belgrade - Čačak (E763)

- motorway Pojate - Kruševac - Požega - Čačak (E761)

- expressway Ruma - Šabac - Loznica


----------



## drokg

sallae2 said:


> Today is published Tender for sale of 51% of Telekom Serbia. If things goes as planned, at the beginning of next year, sale will be completed, and around 900 million € from the sale are planned for highway projects:
> 
> - motorway Belgrade - Čačak (E763)
> 
> - motorway Pojate - Kruševac - Požega - Čačak (E761)
> 
> - expressway Ruma - Šabac - Loznica


Both Kragujevac ring roads will be finished also from that money.


----------



## Majevčan

sallae2 said:


> Today is published Tender for sale of 51% of Telekom Serbia. If things goes as planned, at the beginning of next year, sale will be completed, and around 900 million € from the sale are planned for highway projects:
> 
> - motorway Belgrade - Čačak (E763)
> 
> - motorway Pojate - Kruševac - Požega - Čačak (E761)
> 
> - expressway Ruma - Šabac - Loznica


Haven't they already pulled credits worth billions(EBRD,IRB etc) for roads in Serbia? Didn't they say that the financial construction for the roads is closed?


----------



## CrazySerb

That was for Corridor 10


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting...




> *Bechtel wants to build Koridor 11*
> 
> 21.10.2010 12:23:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> US company Bechtel is interested in building Koridor 11 in Serbia and the highway sector between Krusevac and Kraljevo and for this, it wants to hire mainly Serbian workforce.
> 
> Serbian Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic presented the future highway route to the representatives of Bechtel. Serbian road construction companies also presented their capacities, and the wish to include them in the realization of all large projects in Serbia was expressed. Bechtel believes that it could launch the works in spring 2011.
> (Tanjug, Novosti)


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ If Bechtel wants to get it without a tender, that means no EU financing for C XI. Just like Transilvania Motorway here. hno:


----------



## MareCar

Serbia doesn't get any EU financing anyway. They only get loans which they have to pay back with interest.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Same was with Romania in 2004 when we signed "Bechtel" and now cannot get EU money for it as a result. 

And BTW, there are pre-accession funds once a country becomes candidate. A lot of infrastructure works in Romania before 2007 were done with *ISPA* money. Bad news if you sign with Bechtel without a tender is that Romania might not get EU funds for the C XI corridor as well.

I think Serbia should wait for Italy's and Romania's lobby to get C XI into TEN-T and then get financing for it. There are some very tough sections (mountain areas) both in Serbia and Montenegro which will cost a lot. I do not know if the two countries will be able to finance those. And by the time you get to those sections, you'll be already a candidate country and would like to get to EU pre-accession funds.


----------



## MareCar

Serbia is not a candidate, yet, and most if not all road constructions are done with a tender.

Also, ironically, I don't see any EU help towards Serbia in the past 10 years, I've not yet seen one road with one of those "financed by the EU" signs, while I've seen several in Serbias neighbouring countries.


----------



## Le Clerk

That's what I am saying. Serbia may become a candidate in a few years (it's a good probability IMO), have ISPA financing opportunity, and if signs without a tender, EU will not finance the project. 

BTW: Transylvania Motorway is *the only* infrastructure project in Romania without a tender.


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, we can give the Belgrade-Cacak section of Corridor 11 to Bechtel (or some other similar firm), while we await EU candidate status before continuing on with the much more demanding Cacak-Montenegro border section.


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of interesting Belgrade city-driving videos - the person who made it really covered a lot of ground, from downtown city streets to suburbs, wide boulevards of New Belgrade and narrow streets of old Belgrade, most of the bridges, etc.

*Video #1*






*Video #2, 1/3:*





2/3:





3/3:







*Video #3, 1/3:*






2/3:






3/3:


----------



## blagun

CrazySerb said:


> Serbia's "national road strategy" roadmap - eleven most important projects to be carried out within the next decade or so:


And what about Autoput Nis-Dimitrovgrad (Caribrod)? Forgotten again?


----------



## CrazySerb

Actually, its at the very top of that list - #1.


Here's the latest update from Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway construction site:


----------



## YU-AMC

So how come the Serbs are building Nis-Dimitrovgrad, but Bulgarians are not building Sofia-SRB border? Considering that Bulgaria is part of the EU, shouldn't it be opposite?


----------



## autobahnracer

YU-AMC said:


> So how come the Serbs are building Nis-Dimitrovgrad, but Bulgarians are not building Sofia-SRB border? Considering that Bulgaria is part of the EU, shouldn't it be opposite?


The motorway connection Sofia-serbian border is being planned right now.
http://sg.stroitelstvo.info/show.php?storyid=970896 (couldn't find a source in English, sorry)

At this moment EU funds are allocated to Bulgaria for other projects (Danube bridge II Vidin-Calafat, Trakija motorway to the sea coast, the south motorway connection with Greece Sofia-Thessaloniki, as well as the Sofia subway network). 
We all hope construction of the motorway Sofia-Dimitrovgrad will start ASAP, because this road is awfully congested, especially in the summer.


----------



## Turnovec

YU-AMC said:


> So how come the Serbs are building Nis-Dimitrovgrad, but Bulgarians are not building Sofia-SRB border? Considering that Bulgaria is part of the EU, shouldn't it be opposite?


It will... soon hopefully  For now we have some other priorities(finishing A1 from Sofia to Burgas and connecting it with the Turkish border via A3), but they are already working on preparing the projects, technical plans etc. and make everything ready for EU funds commision approval. We generated large surplus from the planned expenses on the 3 lots of Trakia, that will cost us almost half chieper then what was projected in the OP Transport, so the plan is to use those saved money for the completion of the Sofia-SRB border motorway... You should be in a hurry - the part of the road on the Serbian side is longer and via a lot more difficult terrain and you have just ~8 km. U/C by now.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW; The ministers of transportation from Lithuania, Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and Greece signed today a declaration in support of Via Carpatia, a network of motorways to connect northern and southern EU through its eastern part. The scope of the declaration is to get the netowrk included into the TEN-T and therefore get EU funding for it. 

As you see in the pictures below, there is also a proposal for the Romanian section of the so-called Corridor XI (which also is interesting for Serbia), included in the so-called Branch 3 of the Romanian section of Via Carpatia:


----------



## CrazySerb

Good newskay: Slowly, all the pieces are coming together:yes:

Corridor XI is already under construction in two places in Serbia - southwest of Belgrade towards Montenegro and around Vrsac, towards Romania - here's the latest video report from the Vrsac construction site.


----------



## Le Clerk

That's good news! I think that the Ro gov plans to obtain financing for the whole Romanian section of C XI and putting it into Via Carpatia, besides lobbying for C XI per se at the Commission, are good signs for the Romanian committment to the project. Let's see if Via Carpatia gets into TEN-T cause that will bring C XI closer to financing. kay:


----------



## YU-AMC

autobahnracer said:


> The motorway connection Sofia-serbian border is being planned right now.
> http://sg.stroitelstvo.info/show.php?storyid=970896 (couldn't find a source in English, sorry)
> 
> At this moment EU funds are allocated to Bulgaria for other projects (Danube bridge II Vidin-Calafat, Trakija motorway to the sea coast, the south motorway connection with Greece Sofia-Thessaloniki, as well as the Sofia subway network).
> We all hope construction of the motorway Sofia-Dimitrovgrad will start ASAP, because this road is awfully congested, especially in the summer.


Hvala bratko. Bugarski dobre razbiram.:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Two interesting videos ...

Belgrade - Novi Sad:






Belgrade - Banja Luka:


----------



## Maxx☢Power

CrazySerb said:


> Belgrade - Novi Sad:


WTF is going on at around 5:16? That's here right?

Edit: More likely here


----------



## nenea_hartia

Maxx☢Power;65941613 said:


> WTF is going on at around 5:16? That's here right?
> 
> Edit: More likely here


:eek2:


----------



## MareCar

Maxx☢Power;65941613 said:


> WTF is going on at around 5:16? That's here right?
> 
> Edit: More likely here


Probably in the second link. You can see that there is no real entrance to the highway at that point, so if you look at the sattelite picture you'll see marks that indicate that a lot of people use that point to enter the highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can see the road marking is faded away, so it's likely this isn't the only car that does that. I'm in favor of full interchanges.


----------



## Uppsala

This is really crazy! I hope they are going to make a complete junction there.


----------



## sallae2

There is a full interchange just 4 km further.
Fines are obviously too low for this kind of traffic violation in Serbia.

But, entering here at the exit ramp, one can bypass the toll booth that is located at next regular interchange entrance.


----------



## MareCar

There is just no control at that point it seems. Looks like its more profitable for the police to fine people who are speeding than people who pull these crazy stunts because they are to lazy to drive 5 minutes longer. Or probably to even avoid toll...


----------



## CrazySerb

* SERBIA-TURKEY: KOLIN OFFERS TO BUILD MOTORWAY*



> BELGRADE, OCTOBER 26 - Turkish company Kolin has submitted its offer to build a section of the Belgrade-South Adriatic motorway to the Ministry for the National Investment Plan, reports Tanjug news agency.
> 
> The offer, which also refers to the project's funding, was submitted before the deadline on October 15.
> 
> The next step is to start negotiating a financial contract, which will be done by the Ministry of Finance and the Ministry for the National Investment Plan, and a construction contract, which will be done by the National Investment Plan Ministry alone.
> 
> The construction contract will set the price, rights and obligations of the partner, pace of the work, home company participation and deadlines, and the public will be informed about it on time, says the ministry.
> 
> *Minister for the National Investment Plan Verica Kalanovic said this summer that Kolin would probably build the 65km stretch of motorway from Belgrade to Ljig, and that 85% of the work would be funded by a loan taken out by the company, while the National Investment Plan would secure 15%. *(ANSAmed).


----------



## YU-AMC

edit


----------



## CrazySerb

The pylon of Belgrade's new Sava river bridge has reached a new height - ~152 meters or 3/4 of its planned height of 200 meters.

Also, it seems now that the price of the bridge with all of the infrastructure that comes with it (acccess roads, etc) has now broke through the 350 million euro mark, about double of what was originally planned.




























Source: Veliki Vracar, Beobuild.


----------



## CrazySerb

Orlovaca interchange, Belgrade ring-road:















































*Source: nenad78, Beobuild.rs*


Map:


----------



## CrazySerb

New Serbia/Montenegro border crossing...



> *Spiljani crossing on Serbia, Montenegrin border opened*
> 
> Spiljani, 26 Oct 2010 – Minister of Finance Diana Dragutinovic officially opened the Spiljani border crossing today between Serbia and Montenegro in which Serbia and the EU have invested around €2.15 million.
> 
> Opening the new border crossing, Dragutinovic stressed that its capacity is around one million people and 600,000 vehicles a year.
> 
> The Minister underlined that the new border crossing will help to improve the lives of over 5,000 residents in the nearby towns of Tutin and Rozaje who have to cross the border several times a day.
> 
> The new facility will be conducting customs control as well, she announced.
> 
> Minister without Portfolio Sulejman Ugljanin underscored that citizens living on both sides of the border will benefit the most from the new border crossing, recalling that this is one of the least developed regions in the former Yugoslavia.
> 
> Ugljanin emphasised that IPA funds will be used to help the sustainable development of underdeveloped regions in Serbia and Montenegro, which includes citizens living in Tutin and Rozaje.
> 
> A representative of the EU delegation to Serbia Jose Antonio Gomez Gomes declared that over the last ten years the EU has set aside around €40 million for integrated border management projects.
> 
> He recalled that €24 million was invested in infrastructure and equipment for four major border crossings, ie Horgos, Batrovci, Presevo and Dimitrovgrad.
> 
> Up to €1.4 million was set aside for secondary border crossings at nine locations in Serbia, of which sum €130,000 was invested in the Spiljani crossing.
> 
> Director of the Customs Administration Predrag Petronijevic and State Secretary of Finance Miodrag Djidic also attended the ceremony.


----------



## Alqaszar

Very nice, a new border post that will become unecessary in the future when the people of Europe welcome Serbia and Montenegro to the EU.


----------



## sallae2

^^

well, unfortunately that will not happen in near future
for example Romania & Bulgaria are expected to join Schengen Area next year
meantime the traffic can be substantially faster witn an extra crossing


----------



## mcarling

Alqaszar said:


> Very nice, a new border post that will become unecessary in the future when the people of Europe welcome Serbia and Montenegro to the EU.


Probably Croatia and Iceland will join together in 2012. The next round is looking like Serbia, Montenegro, Macedonia, Albania, Kosovo, and Bosnia-Herzegovina together sometime between 2015 and 2020. There are a bunch of EU member states (it only takes one) ready to block this until Serbia formally recognizes Kosovo as a state, so it could be after 2020. Even after they all join the EU (and the Schengen Zone with it), implementation of Schengen will probably occur several years after joining the EU. The consensus seems to be that all other potential aspirants (Turkey, Moldova, Ukraine, Belarus) will not be considered until after the Balkan States. Exceptions might be made for Norway or Switzerland, but probably not for Lichtenstein because the prince's powers conflict with EU standards of democracy.

So, implementation of Schengen articles 20 (no passport checks) and 22 (no speed limit reductions) at the border crossings between Serbia and Montenegro might occur about 2018 to 2025.


----------



## lukaszek89

Actually even not all EU countries recognize Kosovo, so i don't see problem here. If Kosovo would like to join- we will have problem...


----------



## mcarling

lukaszek89 said:


> Actually even not all EU countries recognize Kosovo, so i don't see problem here. If Kosovo would like to join- we will have problem...


22 of 27 EU countries recognize Kosovo. Most of those 22 would admit Serbia to the EU only after Serbia recognizes Kosovo. On the other hand, most of the 5 would admit Kosovo (which very clearly wants to join the EU) only after Serbia recognizes Kosovo. Almost all of the 27 would only admit them at the same time in order to ensure that one cannot block the entry of the other, since it takes only one member state to block the entry of a candidate member state. The problems in Cyprus, such as the implementation of Schengen, weigh heavily here on the minds of EU leaders. Admitting only Serbia or Kosovo, without admitting the other, is impossible after the Cyprus experience.

So, the border between Serbia and Montenegro will become an internal Schengen border only some years after Serbia and Kosovo make some progress toward friendlier relations. It could easily take ten years or more for these new border checkpoints to be dismantled.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think Kosovo is a very big issue, right now they are demanding that Serbia will arrest Ratko Mladić, especially the Netherlands wants this, though I have the feeling they come up with new names to be arrested every time to delay the process. Though it has to be noted last week all ministers of foreign affairs agreed on the accession of Serbia into the European Union, so that is a step forward.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

mcarling said:


> 22 of 27 EU countries recognize Kosovo. Most of those 22 would admit Serbia to the EU only after Serbia recognizes Kosovo. On the other hand, most of the 5 would admit Kosovo (which very clearly wants to join the EU) only after Serbia recognizes Kosovo. Almost all of the 27 would only admit them at the same time in order to ensure that one cannot block the entry of the other, since it takes only one member state to block the entry of a candidate member state. The problems in Cyprus, such as the implementation of Schengen, weigh heavily here on the minds of EU leaders. Admitting only Serbia or Kosovo, without admitting the other, is impossible after the Cyprus experience.
> 
> So, the border between Serbia and Montenegro will become an internal Schengen border only some years after Serbia and Kosovo make some progress toward friendlier relations. It could easily take ten years or more for these new border checkpoints to be dismantled.


than Serbia will never join EU.


----------



## mcarling

Bad_Hafen said:


> than Serbia will never join EU.


"The future lasts a long time." -- Charles de Gaulle

The reason I disagree with you is that the political leadership of Serbia understand very well that they must recognize Kosovo before they can join the EU, yet they continue to rally the populous to the goal of joining the EU.

I think the likely order in which this will play out is that, as a consequence of the ICJ opinion, more UN member states will recognize Kosovo. Once a majority of UN member states recognize Kosovo, Kosovo will be admitted as a member of the UN over the vocal objections of Serbia. After Kosovo is a member of the UN, the message from the Serbian leadership to the people will shift to something like "The best way to protect the rights of Serbs living in Kosovo is EU membership for both Serbia and Kosovo."

There are many steps to joining the EU. The Commission and the Council are in something close to consensus that Serbian recognition of Kosovo can happen late in the process, after admission to the UN, but they want Mladic yesterday.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

There is no politician that can make such decision. There is no this possibility in Serbian constitution. So it will never happen.


----------



## Kulla

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think Kosovo is a very big issue, right now they are demanding that Serbia will arrest Ratko Mladić, especially the Netherlands wants this, *though I have the feeling they come up with new names to be arrested every time to delay the process. *Though it has to be noted last week all ministers of foreign affairs agreed on the accession of Serbia into the European Union, so that is a step forward.


Really what makes you say that ?


----------



## mcarling

Bad_Hafen said:


> There is no politician that can make such decision. There is no this possibility in Serbian constitution. So it will never happen.


Constitutions change. The Serbian Constitution has changed many times during my lifetime. Anyway, it's possible to join the Schengen Zone without joining the EU, so I expect the new border checkpoints between Serbia and Montenegro to be gone within 10 or 15 years.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

there are no politician to change the constitution. It would never be allowed by people.


----------



## MareCar

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think Kosovo is a very big issue, right now they are demanding that Serbia will arrest Ratko Mladić, especially the Netherlands wants this, *though I have the feeling they come up with new names to be arrested every time to delay the process.* Though it has to be noted last week all ministers of foreign affairs agreed on the accession of Serbia into the European Union, so that is a step forward.


x2

They will come up with new reasons and demands every time Serbia fullfills the last demand, and they can and will do that forever (just look at Turkey), until Serbia decides to give up on its independence and lets itself be governed by a foreign nation. There are certain countries in the EU that would only accept a beat-down, on-its-knees Serbia into the EU, not a tall-standing and independent one which may not follow someones orders and ideals... it's very simple. And mcarling is pretty realistic.


----------



## Majevčan

Well having in mind that we have an installed pro-western puppet government everything is possible, even recognizing Kosovo for some very vague promises about an EU entry.
I generally have nothing against the EU but I certainly would not sell out my dignity(i.e. recognizing Kosovo etc.) to enter the Union; there is a red line after all. And as someone stated before, why fulfill their politically motivated demandings, when they'll come up with new ones, every time old ones are fullfilled? There is no logic in doing that.
Croatia may enter in a couple of years maybe but after that there will be no integration for a longer preiod of time. Simply to much unsolved problems in that region; unstable Bosnia&Hercegovina, Kosovo, FYR Macedonia...so the EU isn't getting tired promising an entry option in order to keep us believing, but in reality they have no clue what to do with these states and protectorats so they'll just keep these countries/protectorats under quarantaine until...well who knows...Maybe some kind of privileged partnership as Germany offered to Turkey would be a solution for hte western Balkans?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

MareCar said:


> x2
> 
> They will come up with new reasons and demands every time Serbia fullfills the last demand, and they can and will do that forever (just look at Turkey), until Serbia decides to give up on its independence and lets itself be governed by a foreign nation. There are certain countries in the EU that would only accept a beat-down, on-its-knees Serbia into the EU, not a tall-standing and independent one which may not follow someones orders and ideals... it's very simple. *And mcarling is pretty realistic*.


And could you explain me how is it possible that Serbia recognise independence and who can do that? 
Constitution doesn´t allow it, you can not change constitution if you do not have 2/3 and in Serbia it will NEVER be able to find 2/3 as you call it "realistic people" to vote for that. And I am sure that there will never be such "brave" person to vote for it. It would mean that those persons would be for the rest of Serbian history memorized as cowards and traitors. And i am sure that thier existence would be dangered. 
So neither you nor he is being realistic. That is maybe "good" plan of some nations that do not understand how things work in Serbia.


----------



## mcarling

^^ Do you think the politicians didn't see this coming when they drafted the 2006 Constitution? They cleverly wrote two definitions of Serbia. The definition that includes Kosovo is only in the preamble, not in any operative article with binding legal force. The definition in Article 1, which does have binding legal force, does not mention Kosovo. I hope Bad_Hafen doesn't jump off a bridge when the question is decided by the Constitutional Court.

One way or another, it's very likely that these new border checkpoints will be temporary.


----------



## Goyazny

what we get by full membership in EU ? Free money? there is not such a thing.
Shengen zone is cool, though...

Oh, yes, real autoput discussion...


----------



## CrazySerb

*November update - new Ada bridge construction work*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Drobnjak: The full profile of the bypass highway by 2013.*



> BELGRADE - The construction of full-profile highway bypass around Belgrade will be completed by 2013. year, told the Tanjug Director General of Roads of Serbia Zoran Drobnjak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bypass of capital, which is part of the road corridor 10, must be completed in order to relieve traffic in Belgrade, because the bridge "Gazelle" sees daily traffic of up to 180,000 cars and trucks, said Drobnjak.
> 
> He said that the bypass infrastructure project is number one in importance for Belgrade and the most important part of Corridor 10
> 
> "It can be completed in two years and we could have a full profile by 2013. year. It is about some 67 kilometers, "Drobnjak said, adding that there is, at most, 35 percent of the work left to be completed.
> 
> Bypass to the completion of the works should be four lanes wide by 3.75 meters, stopping two lanes of 2.5 meters the separating strip of four meters.
> 
> The bypass consists of three parts - from Batajnica to Dobanovci a length of 9.7 kilometers, from Dobanovci to Bubanj Potok a length of 37.3 kilometers and from Bubanj Potok to Pancevo in the length of 22 kilometers.
> 
> -Beta


-article translated by Google.


----------



## EUSERB

What will be the speed limit on the beska bridge when the works finish?


----------



## treichard

When the Belgrade bypass is completed, will E70 and E75 follow parts of it, or will they continue to go through the city?


----------



## autobahnracer

treichard said:


> When the Belgrade bypass is completed, will E70 and E75 follow parts of it, or will they continue to go through the city?


No. That's one of the main reasons for building city bypasses: to avoid transit traffic through the city.


----------



## CrazySerb

Works on one of the sections of motorway towads Macedonia will start soon...




> *Works on Bujanovac–Vranje Corridor 10 section to begin soon*
> 
> Belgrade, 13 Dec 2010 – State Secretary of Economy and Regional Development Vesna Arsic announced that the construction of an eight kilometre section Srpska Kuca–Donji Neradovac, from Bujanovac to Vranje, will soon begin.
> 
> Addressing a forum of Greek and Serbian businessmen at the Serbian Chamber of Commerce, Arsic said that that this section of Corridor 10 will most likely be completed by mid-2012, stressing that a down payment of €4.5 million has already been secured for the contractor – Greece’s Aktor.
> 
> Within two months, a tender will be announced for the section from Lesovoj to Srpska Kuca, which will also be financed from the Hellenic Plan, she added.
> 
> Greek Ambassador to Serbia Dimosthenis Stoidis noted that the Greek investment in Serbia has exceeded €1.5 billion, adding that Greek companies have mostly invested in the banking, energy, telecommunications, food industry and construction sectors.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

EUSERB said:


> What will be the speed limit on the beska bridge when the works finish?


i am sure 120.


----------



## YU-AMC

Props to our Greek brothers.


----------



## MareCar

Pictures by Archangel :cheers:


----------



## stefan0106

MareCar said:


> I think it will be max 100, because afaik the Zemun - Borca road is just a regular road, not a motorway.


Beska brige! Not Zemun-Borca!


----------



## MareCar

stefan0106 said:


> Beska brige! Not Zemun-Borca!


Oh, I must've misread it :lol: Sorry Bad_Hafen :cheers: He's right, it will probably be 120.

Three more pictures:

  

A panorama, also made by Archangel.
From background to foreground: Train tracks - Hippodrome interchange - tram tracks.

http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/7464/65413733.jpg

:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest pics from the construction site of Horgos(HU)-Novi Sad motorway:

Kilometers 40 through 45....


----------



## CrazySerb

Kilometers 45 through 50...


----------



## CrazySerb

Kilometers 50 through 55...


----------



## CrazySerb

Kilometers 55 through 60....


----------



## YU-AMC

Need4Weed said:


> There are no problems on Presevo-Levosoje section, they just need to *build hard shoulder on *the older part of the motorway, and to repave it, and that's it. But that requires land expropriation, which can be a very long process in Serbia, since it has to be funded from the MoInf budget, and not from foreign loans.


Any images so I can get an idea how bad it is....?


----------



## CrazySerb

*Dimtrovgrad bypass, Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway:*


----------



## stormwatchforever

*Stretch of E-75, direction north, from Zmajevo to Subotica. 22.12.2010.*


----------



## Fargo Wolf

CrazySerb said:


> *Dimtrovgrad bypass, Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway:*


Bunkhouse of some kind? :dunno:


----------



## stormwatchforever

EUSERB said:


> What will be the speed limit on the beska bridge when the works finish?


100 Km/h


----------



## Bad_Hafen

why 100?


----------



## CrazySerb

Fargo Wolf said:


> Bunkhouse of some kind? :dunno:


No, laboratory & project management office.


Some news regarding the so-called Corridor 11, a motorway stretching from Romania's city of Timisoara to Montenegro's port city of Bar:



> *Negotiations with Turkish company Kolin to begin Thursday*
> 
> 23. December 2010. | 11:08
> 
> Source: Tanjug
> 
> Serbian Minister for National Investment Plan (NIP) Verica Kalanovic has announced that official negotiations with the Turkish construction company Kolin regarding its entry in the Belgrade-South Adriatic motorway project are due to begin on Thursday.
> 
> The first meeting between Serbia's negotiating team and Kolin on the continuation of the Corridor 11 construction will be held on Thursday, Kalanovic told news reporters.
> 
> *The Serbian government formed a negotiating team for the talks last Thursday, and starting from Thursday, December 23, the negotiators will discuss the costs and other details of the contract for the motorway construction southwest of Belgrade - from Obrenovac to Ub and from Valjevo to Ljig - at the length of 53 kilometers.*
> 
> *Kalanovic stated that the already ongoing works on the Ub-Valjevo sections, at the length of 12.7 kilometers, will be funded by the state.*


----------



## CrazySerb

Beska bridge update...

































































*Photos courtesy of - magnezijum , Beobuild*


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Today opening ceremony for new *Tisa bridge*


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
This bridge was ceremoniously opened yesterday....


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of fresh renderings of Novi Sad's soon to be rebuilt Zezelj bridge - construction should start in a few months . It will be a dual purpose, road & rail bridge:


----------



## stefan0106

How desperately look this old Beska Bridge! hno:


----------



## Uppsala

^^
What do you mean with that?

Maybe the old Beška bridge is a little bit to narrow today. It was not built for dual carriageway. But the bridge is very strong and very well built. And it is still in very good condition. And when the new Beška bridge is finished the road is going to be a very good motorway with the new and the old bridge together.


----------



## Kese

Bad_Hafen said:


> Today opening ceremony for new *Tisa bridge*


Nice job! Where exactly is this bridge?


----------



## Djurizmo

HERE


----------



## Blaskovitz

Bad_Hafen said:


> Today opening ceremony for new *Tisa bridge*






Posters only in latin alphabet? Why? Do you resign from cyrillic?


----------



## Uppsala

Blaskovitz said:


> Posters only in latin alphabet? Why? Do you resign from cyrillic?


Serbian language can be written in Latin alphabet or in Cyrillic. And this is part of Serbia called Vojvodina and the culture there is quite Central European.


----------



## CrazySerb

stefan0106 said:


> How desperately look this old Beska Bridge! hno:


From what I've heard, as soon as the new Beska bridge is opened to traffic, reconstruction work will start on the old bridge


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


> From what I've heard, as soon as the new Beska bridge is opened to traffic, reconstruction work will start on the old bridge


What sort of reconstruction are going to do with the old Beška bridge? I think the bridge looks like it is in very good condition and just needed the new bridge beside for make the road to a complete motorway.


----------



## lindenthaler

Uppsala said:


> What sort of reconstruction are going to do with the old Beška bridge? I think the bridge looks like it is in very good condition and just needed the new bridge beside for make the road to a complete motorway.


The concrete core of old Beška bridge is in good state, only pavement and embankement are going to be changed, that s all needed for old bridge to be "new".


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Uppsala said:


> I don't understand what you mean with that? But what I meant was the north part of Serbia is similar to the Central European countries like Hungary, Austria or Slovakia. But I still think this is a part of Serbia of cause. Every European country have some culture that are similar to the nearest neighbor country, and the north part of Serbia is more similar to Hungary than Bulgaria or Macedonia. But all parts of Serbia is a part of Europe of cause. And I have been in Serbia many times and I think it's a very beautiful part of Europe.


North part of Serbia, Hungary, Austria and Slovakia were part of the Austo-Hungarian Empire. Macedonia and Bulgaria were part of the Ottoman Empire and that's noticable. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## Djurizmo

Uppsala said:


> I don't understand what you mean with that? But what I meant was the north part of Serbia is similar to the Central European countries like Hungary, Austria or Slovakia. But I still think this is a part of Serbia of cause. Every European country have some culture that are similar to the nearest neighbor country, and the north part of Serbia is more similar to Hungary than Bulgaria or Macedonia. But all parts of Serbia is a part of Europe of cause. And I have been in Serbia many times and I think it's a very beautiful part of Europe.


That's completely true. Different civilizations from north to south was on Serbian territory. But to say that "Hungarian city" is civilized/European etc. and that the rest of Serbia is.... I don't know... savage-land or something like that is insulting. So this is good observation by Uppsala.


----------



## MareCar

lindenthaler said:


> The concrete core of old Beška bridge is in good state, only pavement and embankement are going to be changed, that s all needed for old bridge to be "new".


x2 That would be perfect and shouldn't take too long. And with that, the bottleneck on the motorway between Belgrade and Novi Sad will finally be closed.


----------



## smokiboy

There is still a major bottleneck near Batajnica. Coming from Novi Sad at Batajnica you enter the outskirts of Beograd and travel some 5-6 km's through the suburbs until you either head straight for the centre or head to the Beograd-Zagreb motorway. I think in about two years a direct motorway connection (Ring Highway) to E-70 (Beograd-Zagreb motorway) will be completed.


----------



## CrazySerb

edit...


----------



## CrazySerb

Once its finished, there will be one lane each way.

Here's another neat photo of it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Brutal.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of bridges, here's the January update from the construction site of Belgrade's Ada bridge:


----------



## Fargo Wolf

CrazySerb said:


> Once its finished, there will be one lane each way.
> 
> Here's another neat photo of it


:lol: Nice power plant. Oh, wait. There's the bridge over there.


----------



## sallae2

Fargo Wolf said:


> Is that bridge (Obrenovac-Surcin) one lane, or two (one lane in each direction)? It's really hard to tell from the angle from which the pictures were taken.


I measured it at Google maps to be around 8 m, wide. It is good for two lanes.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Fargo Wolf said:


> :lol: Nice power plant. Oh, wait. There's the bridge over there.


This is Nicola Tesla TPP-the largest TPP in Serbia, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

I think that Obilic is bigger


----------



## Djurizmo

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> This is Nicola Tesla TPP-the largest TPP in Serbia, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Arbenit

Bad_Hafen said:


> I think that Obilic is bigger


Obiliiq is not in Serbia anymore.:cheers:


----------



## Djurizmo

Arbenit said:


> Obiliiq is not in Serbia anymore.:cheers:


True, Obiliiq is not, but Obilić is. Stop trolling!


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of Obilic & Kosovo and Metohija...looks like another motorway could soon link-up Serbia & Macedonia, this time between Pristina & Skopje.
Good news for pretty much the poorest region of Serbia :cheers:



> *Kosovo: Highway to Macedonia will cost 500 million euro *
> 
> After the new Government is formed, companies will be invited to express their interest in building the second highway in the country. The project is on the hands of the new Government, whereas the public-private partnership is seen as the best way to complete it. Officials from Kosovo’s Road Directorate say that this road will cost around 500 million euro.
> 
> “It has been estimated that the road will include tunnels and bridges at high costs,” officials were quoted by “Kosova sot.” The highway, according to the project will have three tunnels.
> 
> Even though the road between Prishtina and Skopje is only 86km, travelers have complained that it was in a bad condition. The main road E-65 which leads to the border controls at Hani i Elezit is endangered by landslides and winter months. The other crossing at Glloboçica/Jazhinca is not of good quality as well. The lack of road signals, long waiting queues and the need for snow chains make the road difficult. Since Macedonia is Kosovo’s second trading partner after Serbia, the need for a good infrastructure which links both countries becomes even more important.
> 
> The Government of Kosovo has paid close attention to the construction of highways in the country in order to improve the free movement of people and goods. After the construction of the highway between Kosovo and Albania, the Government has continued the construction of the other highway Vermicë-Merdarë which links Kosovo with the north of Albania and the south of Serbia. This project is estimated to cost 700 million euro.
> 
> The improvement of roads and the construction of highways is seen as an important step in the improvement of business climate in Kosovo.


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of photos from the site of the future Radnicka interchange, part of the massive network of access roads for Belgrade's new Ada bridge...
































































*Photos courtesy ob Beobuild.rs*


----------



## CrazySerb

News concerning Nis - Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway....



> BELGRADE, 02/09/2011
> * Tender for the construction of the highway from the Red River to Ciflik*
> 
> Company "Corridors of Serbia" announced a public tender for the construction of the highway on the eastern branch of Corridor 10 in Serbia, the Red River to Ciflik, and the deadline for submission of tenders is 14 April.
> 
> Works will include the construction of the loop "Bela Palanka" and that section is 12.7 kilometers long in total, and construction period is 540 days, announced today that company.
> 
> Of highway between the Red River to Ciflik, in the municipality of Bela Palanka, financed by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.
> 
> All bids must include a guarantee in the amount of 1.2 million euros, the statement said.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Another EUR 2bn needed for Koridor 11*



> 9.2.2011 12:29:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> According to Serbian Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic, one of Serbia’s top priorities is to conclude the construction of Koridor 10. The motorway should be finished by the end of 2012.
> 
> The second priority is the motorway between Belgrade and Boljare on the Montenegrin border, the so-called Koridor 11, which will cost about EUR 2bn.
> 
> As the third priority in the area of road infrastructure, Mrkonjic named the construction of regional roads between Belgrade and Vrsac, Ruma and Sabac, Paracin and Zajecar, and the road from Pojat to Republika Srpska. The mentioned projects should all be realized in the next ten years.
> (Tanjug)


----------



## x-type

do you have that map in larger resolution? will there be some larger objects?


----------



## cinxxx

edit


----------



## takini

Fresh pictures from the Beška 2 bridge:


----------



## takini




----------



## takini




----------



## petschovschi

On 26.03 I will be in Zenica for football game Bosnia- Romania.

Which is the best route between Belgrad and Sarajevo (without entering in Croatia) ?


----------



## panda80

petschovschi said:


> On 26.03 I will be in Zenica for football game Bosnia- Romania.
> 
> Which is the best route between Belgrad and Sarajevo (without entering in Croatia) ?


Belgrade-Cacak-Uzice-Visegrad-Sarajevo.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new Sava river bridge - February update:


----------



## Uppsala

takini said:


>


I think this bridge looks very nice. 

Maybe it's open for traffic in summer this year? That's maybe means motorway all the way from Budapest to Belgrade?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

panda80 said:


> Belgrade-Cacak-Uzice-Visegrad-Sarajevo.


No way!
Beograd - Sabac - Loznica - Zvornik - Vlasenica - Sokolac - Sarajevo

And if you want to go to Zenica than: Beograd - Kuzmin - Bijeljina - Brcko - Obudovac - Samac - Doboj - Zenica


----------



## Bad_Hafen

The Sava Bridge February 2011.


----------



## cylens

coming from Slovenia going to Romania.
wich is the best way to go?
Someone can tell me a calculator for the toll on serbian motorways?


----------



## cinxxx

^^
Where do you go in Romania?
I know I did a little research one, from Timisoara to Ljubljana, the time on the road was kind of the same if you go Ljubljana-Zagreb-Belgrade-Timisoara or Ljubljana-Budapest-Timisoara. The latter had the advantage of traveling only in EU (also Schengen), so it could be quicker, also should be cheaper, buying only the HU-vignette. A friend of mine did this route.

http://goo.gl/maps/aj2i
http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=46...7.398349200359256,18.96240234375&q2=timisoara

But it's important where you want to go in Romania, for example if you want Oradea, I would say go through HU, if you want something more south, maybe HR and SRB should be quicker.


----------



## cylens

I've to go to Bozovici, so entering in Romania on Naidas, i suppose...


----------



## nenea_hartia

cylens said:


> I've to go to Bozovici, so entering in Romania on Naidas, i suppose...


Indeed. In that case I think SLO --> HR --> SRB --> RO would be the logical choice.

*Pay very much attention:* for Romania you should buy a vignette (Rovinieta) not only on motorways but even when you drive on national routes (like Naidăş-Oraviţa-Bozovici)! I know, it's stupid, but that's the way it is. :bash: Plus, the road is still under rehabilitation so some sections are in poor condition.
For a car the cheapest Rovinieta is 7 Eur/30 days.


----------



## Djurizmo

Digest route:

SLO ---> via E70 --> HR --> SRB --> Through Belgrade (Be careful, because Gazela bridge over Sava is under reconstruction, so there will be some road restrictions) --> Pančevo bridge --> Vršac road --> Uljma --> Bela Crkva --> Kaluđerovo --> Romania

Toll through Serbia: Šid - Šimanovci is 3,5 EUR for cars. There is no toll from Belgrade to Romanian border


----------



## osarkin

Djurizmo said:


> It's under construction and, as our authorities said, part from Horgos to Novi sad will be completed in March 2011. Only Beska bridge on Danube will be completed during 2012.


Hello. I will on 27 march will drive from Netherlands to Turkey, Antalya :banana: So i can eat Antalya babana 
My route: 
Germany; A31, A3 -- 
Austria; Linz, Wien -- 
Hungary; Gyor, Budapest, Szeged -- 
Serbia; E75 Hogros, Subotica, Novi sad, beograd to Macedonia --
Macedonia
Greece; Selanik, Kavala, Dedeagac, border Turkey

Tips are well come. How far is the way from Horgos to Novi sad? it's march now.
I have a lease car, is this a problem? I hava paper from lease in englisch and german.


----------



## Moravian

osarkin said:


> Hello. I will on 27 march will drive from Netherlands to Turkey, Antalya :banana: So i can eat Antalya babana
> My route:
> Germany; A31, A3 --
> Austria; Linz, Wien --
> Hungary; Gyor, Budapest, Szeged --
> Serbia; E75 Hogros, Subotica, Novi sad, beograd to Macedonia --
> Macedonia
> Greece; Selanik, Kavala, Dedeagac, border Turkey
> 
> Tips are well come. How far is the way from Horgos to Novi sad? it's march now.
> I have a lease car, is this a problem? I hava paper from lease in englisch and german.


Maybe, the drive directly via Bulgaria (Nis-Kalotina-Sofia-Plovdiv-Edirne) is the shorter route - if you compare it with the route via Macedonia and Greece. You would have to decide about it when you arrive in Nis/Serbia.

The route via Hungary will be a bit cheaper and faster in comparison with the alternative route through Austrian Alps (tolled tunnels) and Slovenia/Croatia (tolled motorways). 

In Austria, you would bypass Vianna via the motorways A21 and S1. If I note any alternative route - to Gyoer - the suggestion might be following...: A30 - Osnabrueck - A2 - Hannover - Magdeburg - A14 - Leipzig - A4 - Dresden - A17 - D/CZ - D8 - Prague - D1 - Brno - D2 - CZ/SK - Bratislava - SK/HU - M15 - Mosonmagyarovár - M1 - Gyoer...
But the route via Austria - IMO - is certainly all right and the right choice for you as well.

I do not know if - for example - there are any troubles with the translation of that document at Serbian borders etc.....


----------



## panda80

^^I don't think you can have problems at the serbian border but you may have some problems at the turkish one. It's better to translate your paper in turkish also. I also would suggest the route through Bulgaria, less km's and less borders.


----------



## Djurizmo

osarkin said:


> Hello. I will on 27 march will drive from Netherlands to Turkey, Antalya :banana: So i can eat Antalya babana
> My route:
> Germany; A31, A3 --
> Austria; Linz, Wien --
> Hungary; Gyor, Budapest, Szeged --
> Serbia; E75 Hogros, Subotica, Novi sad, beograd to Macedonia --
> Macedonia
> Greece; Selanik, Kavala, Dedeagac, border Turkey
> 
> Tips are well come. How far is the way from Horgos to Novi sad? it's march now.
> I have a lease car, is this a problem? I hava paper from lease in englisch and german.



Well, you are on the right place, because I was driving from Serbia to Antalya several times. 

1. From Horgoš to Novi sad there is 110 km. There is only 2 x 10 km of completed motorway and the rest of the route is still under construction. So, 80 km/h limit, 1+1 lane. 3,5 EUR toll. There is no problem with leased car. English paper is enough.

2. From Novi Sad to Belgrade is motorway, excluding Beška bridge over Danube. 2,5 EUR toll.

3. Through Belgrade pay attention on Gazela bridge over Sava, because it's under reconstruction, so there will be some driving restrictions. Just follow directions to Niš.

4. Belgrade to Niš, full motorway. 7.5 EUR toll.

5. My advice is to go through Bulgaria. It's shorter and you have one border less. So, from Niš to BG border is 1+1 highway. 80 km/h limit. Be careful if you will drive during night, because it's pretty heavy traffic there and big trucks driving fast in curves.

6. Kalotina - Sofia, 1+1 highway. Be careful during night, because this section is not maintained well. There is no catadiopters and paint on the road is not in good conditions. BG vignette can be purchased on border crossing for, as I can remember, 5 EUR for 7 days.

7. When entering Sofia, just follow "околовръстен път" and go on Trakia motorway (A1). 

8. From Sofia to Plovdiv, full motorway. Follow direction PLOVDIV, ISTANBUL.

9. From Plovdiv to Turkey border there is some motorway section, but mainly 1+1 through villages and towns. It's well organized, although pretty heavy traffic. 

10. Kapitan Andreevo/Kapikule border crossing is very big and well organized. I don't think that there will be problem with leased car, because a lot of Turks going home to Turkey have leased car. It's only important for them, that you exit Turkey with same car that you drove in. They will stamp your passport twice. Entry stamp and "car stamp". Same procedure when going home backwards. Because in Turkey gasoline is very expensive, fill your tank to top in Bulgaria. There is some "duty free" petrol station with cheap gas.

11. Turkey otoyol (motorway), one of the finest motorways I was driving at. Three lanes + shoulders. Follow directions to Çanakkale. Toll is around 1 EUR. When you arrive to Eceabat, take ferry to Çanakkale. It's 15 EUR per car. No passenger tickets. If you want to take a break, Çanakkale is best place to do so. Cheap and clean hotels with parking lots.

12. From Çanakkale go towards Izmir. Some of that road is dual carriageway and on some sections is 1+1. 

13. From Izmir you have motorway to Aydin. I can't recall toll price, but it was very cheap.

14. From Aydin take 1+1 road to Denizli 

15. From Denizli, beautiful mountain road to Antalya.

Have a nice trip, and feel free to ask some more questions.


----------



## MareCar

The route through Bulgaria may be shorter in km's, but I don't think it will make much of a time difference to the one through Greece (I even think it may take longer, depending on your vehicle, traffic and the conditions on the road) because in Greece you have a motorway/highway while from Nis to Bulgaria and in Bulgaria you will mostly travel on small roads that are often not in a good condition and which you have to share with trucks and heavy traffic, which means you will have to drive much slower. 

And there's also the safety factor, highways are much safer than small roads. Not to mention convenience and orientation, such a long drive is exhausting all by itself, but driving on the highway, even in rain, is much more relaxing (less exhausting) than on small, bad roads with heavy traffic where you have to be 100% alert all time and which can have you sweaty and sitting on the edge of your seat in less than half an hour, and if it rains (It's march after all, not august  ) everything gets 10 times worse, the visibility is low, the road is bad and narrow, trucks that cut corners everywhere and people that drive like maniacs means you'll probably be driving 60 instead of 80...if even that. Which means you travel a lot longer. 

Plus orientation on a highway is better, with big and clear signs. If it was me, I would go through Greece. I've driven the route from Nis through Bulgaria before, and it was not a pleasant experience. Even though it was summer. I, personally, wouldn't want to do it in March. Why some Bulgarian Forumers think that they have to recommend you to drive through Bulgaria (what do they think they'll gain from it?!) is beyond me. Stay on the highways and you'll have a good drive. It's thousands of km's after all. There are good Motels in Germany, Austria (they're called Raststätte or Rasthaus, some of them have rooms) and Serbia (Motel), so you won't have to do it all non-stop and will arrive safely. 
There's no point in dying or loosing half your life's worth of nerves over a few hours of your life. 

Wish you a safe trip! :cheers:


----------



## Verso

The route over Macedonia and Greece is 250 km longer.


----------



## MareCar

Longer means exactly nothing, if you travel faster. That's why we use the 40km ring-roads where you can drive 120 instead of going straight through a city, which is only 15km's long, but will take you over an hour because the average travelling speed is 30-40km/h. So it takes you three times longer. The same could apply/happen here. You guys are saying the "but that way is longer" line like it would automatically mean that it will also take him longer, which is not true. I'd rather spend the same amount of time driving on a highway than on bumpy backroads, even if the km's travelled are more, I don't feel them if my travelling time is the same or even quicker. The percentage of time he will spend on highways is probably a lot higher if he goes through Greece. In the end, that's just my opinion.


----------



## panda80

MareCar said:


> Longer means exactly nothing, if you travel faster. That's why we use the 40km ring-roads where you can drive 120 instead of going straight through a city, which is only 15km's long, but will take you over an hour because the average travelling speed is 30-40km/h. So it takes you three times longer. The same could apply/happen here. You guys are saying the "but that way is longer" line like it would automatically mean that it will also take him longer, which is not true. I'd rather spend the same amount of time driving on a highway than on bumpy backroads, even if the km's travelled are more, I don't feel them if my travelling time is the same or even quicker. The percentage of time he will spend on highways is probably a lot higher if he goes through Greece. In the end, that's just my opinion.


I don't think you have more km's of motorways by going through Greece. In Serbia, Macedonia and Greece the motorway is not finished yet. The route Nis-Bulgaria-Istanbul-Antalya is the one which goes most of the time on 2+2 roads. From Edirne to Antalya you travel only on 2+2 roads.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

250km more means more than 20l of gas more to buy. And gas is quite expensive in Greece. Moreover, motorways in Macedonia and Greece are tolled, in Bulgaria they are free.

But he has a head on his shoulders-he can decide whatever he likes.


----------



## CrazySerb

Second phase of reconstruction work on Gazella bridge, Belgrade's busiest, has begun today...






Also, work on Belgrade's ring-road was supposed to continue today as well.


----------



## AlexisMD

takini said:


> The bridge was designed by Branko Zezelj and the prestressed concrete was his speciality.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hueC5G3QSkQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMwZvP7I8h4


thanks


----------



## smokiboy

Respectfully the correct spelling of his name is Branko Žeželj.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Corridor 10 completed by the end of 2012*



> 31.3.2011 10:31:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> The government will invite tenders for the construction of the remaining Corridor 10 sections by the end of May 2011. The Corridor should be completed by the end of 2012, according to Serbian Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic.
> 
> Mrkonjic says he is quite content with the work done by the Ministry of Infrastructure in 2010, in spite of difficulties. One hundred seventy kilometers of the highway is being built at the moment. The main projects for the remaining sections have already been finished, Mrkonjic reveals.
> (Tanjug )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very good!

So corridor 10 consists of both E75 and E70-E80?


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed. Although not marked on this map, the "Corridor 10" project also includes some ~50km of the Belgrade bypass:








]


----------



## x-type

are there any plans about official A-numbering?

btw i really like this map. i'm talking about this 5 years: priorities should be Beograd's bypass, Leskovac - MK, Novi Sad - H and Niš - BG. after that come other routes.


----------



## Zagor666

Here a nice movie about travelling in former Yugoslavia 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygRjyCZGzVU


----------



## Verso

:lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

x-type said:


> are there any plans about official A-numbering?
> 
> btw i really like this map. i'm talking about this 5 years: priorities should be Beograd's bypass, Leskovac - MK, Novi Sad - H and Niš - BG. after that come other routes.


Haven't heard about any such plans. 

Speaking of Belgrade bypass....



> *Bypass Steaming Ahead*
> 
> 01 Apr 2011
> 
> *After almost a three-year delay, works on the remaining sectors of the Belgrade bypass were revived 10 days ago. Especially encouraging is the fact that the parallel implementation started on the "Dobanovci” intersection and sectors 5 and 6, which will link "Orlovaca" interchange with Belgrade-Nis highway.*
> 
> When started the construction of sector 4, the plan envisaged completion of the entire ring road by 2011. After opening the first 4 sectors from Dobanovci to Orlovaca in 2008 works were stopped without explanation. Three years later came the announcement that works could continue this spring. According to information obtained by one daily newspaper, brake was firmly held on this project by the ministry for the NIP (National Investment Plan), which had previously allocated funds for other purposes and thus prevented the realization of the project in given deadlines.
> 
> This is primarily related to the financing of the tunnel "Strazevica" as one of the most important segments of sector 5, also jurisdiction of this ministry. Finally in December last year contracts were signed with future developers in the sector 5 and officials gave official confirmation that the works on this infrastructure project will resume in spring this year.* How will the delay in construction of the tunnel "Strazevica" affect the deadlines in the construction of sector 5 will depend on the dynamics of funding and prioritization of the project, but even so, chances are that the deadlines can already be called into question. The deadline for completion is normally set for the end of 2012.*
> 
> *Sector 5 and 6, which will connect Ibarska magistrala with Belgrade-Nis highway, are the toughest and most expensive parts of the bypass, primarily because of the terrain on which is being built. The construction of two sectors includes the construction of 5 bridges and 2 tunnels. Only sector 5, which is currently under construction, contains three bridges where the first is 563 meters long, second 73 meters and third in total length of 631 meters. This sector besides the bridge structures at a length of nearly 1,300 meters also includes the aforementioned tunnel “Stazevica "which has an impressive length of 745 meters.*
> 
> In addition to works in sector 5, near the "Orlovaca" interchange, also started the upgrade of "Dobanovci" intersection that divides sectors 0 and 1. The completion of this interchange is very important as a condition in realization of the sector 0, which connects Batajnica and Dobanovci suburbs. This interchange is partially completed during the construction sector 1, but the construction of additional switching points is a condition for the bypass extension towards Batajnica.
> 
> *The funds for the construction of sector 5 in the amount of 40 million Euros were provided from the European Investment Bank, while the sector 6 will be financed with loan from the same bank amounting to 80 million Euros. The cost of sector 6 includes the construction of large interchange on Bypass and E75 highway junction. Sector 0 with the corresponding intersections will be also financed with loans worth 30 million Euros, this time from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.
> 
> We have prepared new photos from these construction sites. The construction at "Dobanovci" interchange is in preparatory phase where they move soil and lay crushed stone to prepare for the next phase of construction, while the sector 5 is already pouring concrete in the foundation for the first pillar of a bridge over Kijevski potok. The construction companies working on these two sections of the Bypass highway are Austrian "Strabag" and Serbian "Ratko Mitorvić - Niskogradnja".*
> 
> Map of Belgrade's bypass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Dobanovci intersection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Sector's 5 & 6:


*Dobanovci intersecton construction site:*



















































































* Sector 5 ... *






































*Article & photo report courtesy of BEOBUILD.net* :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, what most of us pretty much already knew is now official ... the government has finally admitted that works on Corridor 10 are running late and the new deadline is now Summer 2013.



> *The new deadline for Corridor 10*
> 
> 6.4.2011 14:37:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Corridor 10 is not going to be completed during the government’s term of office, in spite of previous announcements that the construction works would be finished by spring 2012. The Infrastructure Ministry says that the current government will start all the construction works on the Corridor 10 sections. The Corridor 10 Company reminds that the contract signed with the World Bank provides for Corridor 10 to be completed by the end of 2015. However, the construction works may be completed earlier, according to the work dynamics so far.
> (Press )


Work on the northern sections should be completed this year - Novi Sad-Horgos by July and Subotica-Kelebija sometine in October. Completion of Nis - Dimitrovgrad (BG border) should follow next year and the most complex section, towards Macedonia, will be finished by mid-2013.


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


> Well, what most of us pretty much already knew is now official ... the government has finally admitted that works on Corridor 10 are running late and the new deadline is now Summer 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Work on the northern sections should be completed this year - Novi Sad-Horgos by July and Subotica-Kelebija sometine in October. Completion of Nis - Dimitrovgrad (BG border) should follow next year and the most complex section, towards Macedonia, will be finished by mid-2013.


And are they going to build any new road from Leskovac to the Macedonian border? Or only rebuild the road to a real motorway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I already thought that deadline was a bit unrealistic. Especially in mountainous areas you cannot build a motorway in under two years. But better to have a good and safe motorway in 2013 than a crappy one in 2012. 

But I assume they will manage to finish Novi Sad - Horgos earlier, right?


----------



## takini

Reconstruction of the highway trough Belgrade is on the way. You can see the new stretch of asphalt on the right:


----------



## x-type

what are alternative routes to bypass Beograd while the works are going on?


----------



## takini

The Belgrade bypass road  along with the Kruzni Put.


----------



## MareCar

ChrisZwolle said:


> I already thought that deadline was a bit unrealistic. Especially in mountainous areas you cannot build a motorway in under two years. But better to have a good and safe motorway in 2013 than a crappy one in 2012.
> 
> But I assume they will manage to finish Novi Sad - Horgos earlier, right?


As CrazySerb said: "*Work on the northern sections should be completed this year - Novi Sad-Horgos by July and Subotica-Kelebija sometine in October. *Completion of Nis - Dimitrovgrad (BG border) should follow next year and the most complex section, towards Macedonia, will be finished by mid-2013." 


It's close  The central span is 210 meters long, the total lenght of the bridge is 2205 meters.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new Sava river bridge - March update:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## solaar

Uppsala said:


> And are they going to build any new road from Leskovac to the Macedonian border? Or only rebuild the road to a real motorway?


yup
brand new motorway in tunnels and viaducts through the narrow gorge
http://www.koridor10.rs/images/e-75_full.jpg
it's the blue section on the left, which is geographically north




ChrisZwolle said:


> But I assume they will manage to finish Novi Sad - Horgos earlier, right?


NS-Horgos should be completed this year together with the new Danube bridge on NS-BG section



x-type said:


> what are alternative routes to bypass Beograd while the works are going on?


can you swim?


----------



## EUSERB

What is the new Sava bridge going to connect and will it be somewhere on e-75 or...?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

x-type said:


> i meant on those old which are still there.
> and about new - i don't like when left and right table on portal don't have the same height. that happens because of double names and too large font.


Yes off course the old one should be changed to the new 2 script tables.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

It is hard to say. The state prefers use of Cyrillic, but in reality Latin script is more used. It is really hard to find Cyrillic script on the streets, the name of cafes, shops, brands etc. are all in Latin. 
Cyrillic is more used in education (school books) and in the state affairs like different forms, blanks etc.


----------



## vectom

just to add a few words about that little offtopicing about scripts.

I have a personal feel that in recent years, in Serbia, especially after the reviewed constitution voted in 2006, the state is raping us citizens to use cyrilic over latin.

Serbocroatian language (here we'll call it Serbian) use both script bases, Cyrilic and Latin, and they were, are, and will be equal. In case of Serbia, citizens are considered to have basic literacy education (reading and writing) after they accomplished both latin and cyrilic scripts. Both scripts are equal, and one can use cyrilic or latin, and there's no general rule where to use this one or other one. It depends upon a person and it's personal choice, but after everything, it's not "a choice" as you can always use one or another. 

For me, personally, it's a matter of my mood or skills gathered since highschool. Simply, taking notes was faster to do in cyrilic, so kind of I still use cyrilic when taking notes or so (rarely nowdays as we're all using computers I guess). My signature is in cyrlic because I managed to find 'a design' that looks nicer than latin variant, during boring high school days, I guess. When I'm filling some forms, I'm doing it in latin, cos I'm used to it. For no real reason. Maybe because I have a letter 'R' in my first name, and it always looked more cool and appealing to write than cyrilic R which is 'P'. 

I'm personally not against cyrlic or latin, but some silent forcing of one script against other is simply making me angry a little bit (as I see it connected with nationalism) and recently I'm forcing myself to switch totally into latin only, just for the sake of it.

However, cyrilic is maybe considered a little bit more 'national' against serbian latin which is considered a bit more 'colloquial', so depending on your personal views upon other things, you can use one or another. But in most cases, people don't really care when they have to write. One funny fact is that all of these cheap crappy daily newspapers that promote gossiping and national hatred are printed in serbian latin, while they can strongly promote nationalism and that kind of bullshit, even having awful articles against serbian latin script  

When I said that the state is raping us people with cyliric, I meant this constant arise of cyrilic appearing pretty much everywhere. In recent few years, I've noticed that all forms that you can buy in banks/police/whereever are strictly printed in cyrilic, state television started forcing cyrilic titles about everywhere, and it's really hard to see any latin script on a state tv this days. In cases where there used to be bi-scriptal signs, like train stations or such, I can notice slow dominance of only cyrilic signs in recent few years.

Excellent example of forcing cyrilic by the state is actually this situation on *motorways and roads*. Old signs were written predominantly in latin script, as it beats two things at once, it is 100% 'our script' and it is 'compatible' with some international requirements (helping foreigners at least). Nowdays, signs are getting changed for two-scriptal ones, where we can notice Serbian cyrilic and Serbian latin, which makes them more expensive to produce, more complicated to read, and after all, cyrilic on road signs is totally not needed from practical point, as you can simply use another serbian script, latin one, and everyone is still going to get readable sign.


----------



## CrazySerb

Personally, I'd like to see Serbia go the way of Russia and start enforcing a ban on anything BUT cyrillic.
Or at least be more like Bulgaria, a country that knows how to respect its history and tradition.

Fact of the matter is , latin script was forced on us through various Yugoslavia's where we, the majority, had to conform to the needs of various minorities (Slovenes, Croats, etc).


----------



## autobahnracer

strange ... I always thought that latin script is preferred in Serbia ...


----------



## Zagor666

autobahnracer said:


> strange ... I always thought that latin script is preferred in Serbia ...


It is,in the 80´s you could choose in school which one you will use and the most choose latin.As i was doing my military service in 95 i wrote cyrilic cause i can write cyrillic faster and manny of my camerades couldn read that without problems :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

First photos from the just opened construction site of Batajnica intersection, part of the Belgrade bypass motorway...
































































*Source: Boca-ica, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## x-type

CrazySerb said:


> Fact of the matter is , latin script was forced on us through various Yugoslavia's where we, the majority, had to conform to the needs of various minorities (Slovenes, Croats, etc).


i wouldn't say that it was forced. since you had capital, that was kinda neccessary because there were latin orientated republics in Yugoslavia. if you feel as a pure cyrillic country, you could have done it, as Macedonia did. Slovenians and Croats also learned cyrillic in schools, we had to know to handle with it, although we didn't have anything with it actually. btw i have a feeling that cyrillic is today used in Serbia more than 15 years ago.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

vectom said:


> When I'm filling some forms, I'm doing it in latin, cos I'm used to it.


Than you are wrong! The rue is that if the form is in Latin you fill it in Latin, if it s Cyrillic you fill it in Cyrillic. It is not a case of opinion, the form printer decided for you.


vectom said:


> I'm personally not against cyrlic or latin, but some silent forcing of one script against other is simply making me angry a little bit (as I see it connected with nationalism) and recently I'm forcing myself to switch totally into latin only, just for the sake of it.


Than you have got it wrong. The Cyrillic has nothing to do with nationalism, but the Cyrillic script is more endangered in Serbia and more Serbian than Latin that is why it is protected. It is ignorant to think it has to do with nationalism. 


vectom said:


> In recent few years, I've noticed that all forms that you can buy in banks/police/whereever are strictly printed in cyrilic.


That is because in constitution only Cyrillic is the official script of Serbia.


vectom said:


> state television started forcing cyrilic titles about everywhere, and it's really hard to see any latin script on a state tv this days.


The state TV in Serbia has always predominately used Cyrillic script. It was like that during YU times as well. 


vectom said:


> Excellent example of forcing cyrilic by the state is actually this situation on *motorways and roads*. Old signs were written predominantly in latin script, as it beats two things at once, it is 100% 'our script' and it is 'compatible' with some international requirements (helping foreigners at least). Nowdays, signs are getting changed for two-scriptal ones, where we can notice Serbian cyrilic and Serbian latin, which makes them more expensive to produce, more complicated to read, and after all, cyrilic on road signs is totally not needed from practical point, as you can simply use another serbian script, latin one, and everyone is still going to get readable sign.


Serbia before was a part of greater country and it is the first time after almost 100 years independent. So before it use to use the script that majority writes and reads. Now it is independent I dont see the reasons why not use 2 scripts. 
And i disagree that the signs are complicate to read the one who reads only Latin wouldnt even try to read Cyrillic it will concentrate only on Latin signs. The same I ignore Greek alphabet when in Greece.


autobahnracer said:


> strange ... I always thought that latin script is preferred in Serbia ...


Well the vast majority dont car. And I can say that Latin is predominant and the state is now trying to protect Cyrillic because it is endangered.

example:

The biggest, once state oil company *Jugopetrol *










The second one also once state *Nispetrol*










The biggest retailer 










the state owned Telecom 










The state owned airliners










police cars in Serbia










fire department 










ambulance 










Serbian clinical centre










etc.


----------



## YU-AMC

Is the old lane going to be repaved from Novi Sad to HU border? It looks to be in a decent shape, but just to match it up with the new one.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

yes it is planned to repave it.


----------



## YU-AMC

Fantastic! Hvala!


----------



## vectom

for the sake of truth, I have to reply to off-topic issue about scripts again.

Bad_Hafen, no matter that he even isn't from Serbia, isn't objective when replying to my post. Just because forum readers who aren't familiar with the topic would stay confused, I'm going to collectively reply to his sentences upon my first post on this issue.

- if we mention current constitution of republic of Serbia, then it is worth to mention that constitution guarantees absolute freedom in choosing which script one can use, whereever and in whatever occasion. It is absolutely not true that if you get a form printed in cyrilic you should write down in cyrilic only. That is what constitution says.

- based on current constitution and current grammar of Serbia, Serbian cyrilic is official script of the government of Serbia and other government institutions. Serbian latin script is guaranteed to be used equally to the Serbian cyrilic. That is the major difference of the current constitution compared with the previous one, which was stating that both scripts were equal in terms that there was no forcing one to be official against other which is equal. A person can equally use both in all occassions, and that is clearly stated in current constitution.

- during YU times, RTS (Radio Television of Serbia) was prefering cyrilic indeed, but not in this extent like we do see nowdays. That was what I wanted to say. I live in Serbia for the most of my life and I do notice this clearly, especially after changing RTS management in 2004 with right-wing oriented general manager Tijanic.

- cyrilic is heavily used for nationalistic purposes. that is a fact. there's no a single neonazi/fascist movement in Serbia that uses Serbian latin. All pro-national movements, clerofascists, traditionalists, royalists, blabla, are strictly using Serbian cyrilic virtually everywhere, and opposing Serbian Latin for various reasons.

- when I said that new roads signs are getting complicated, I used simple logic. Imagine road sign pointing towards one major city and three villages to the right. There used to be 4 words. Now there are 8. Sign is huge and looks more like a list. It is very simple to understand what I meant.

- Bad_Hafen, your photo examples are heavily biased. Except NIS Jugopetrol, all other examples are not valid. MAXI is a brend of Delta Holding that has it's stores in Serbia, Bulgaria, Macedonia, B&H, Montenegro, Ukraine, Belarus, Albania (correct me if I skipped some more countries). Ambulance and JatAirways are English words. Photos with fire-brigades and police cars are outdated, if you were living in Serbia you could notice that they forcably changed them into Serbian Cyrilic sinec few years ago. Clinical center of Serbia has Serbian Latin written logo, but you could dig out Clinical Center in Nis that has Serbian Cyrilic logo. mt:s is Mobile Telecom of Serbia, branch of Serbian Telecom, and mt:s is a branded logo, dig out their logo of HQ in Belgrade better. Etc etc.

this post is just for the sake of truth, and I'm not going to offtopic onto this anymore or to prove things over internet. cheers to everyone.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Off-topic or not, your post is very interesting. Thank you for making it clear.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

vectom said:


> Bad_Hafen, no matter that he even isn't from Serbia, isn't objective when replying to my post.


why is that I am not objective and you are? 


vectom said:


> - if we mention current constitution of republic of Serbia, then it is worth to mention that constitution guarantees absolute freedom in choosing which script one can use, whereever and in whatever occasion.


here is constitution , article 10. It says that Cyrillic is official script of Serbia. 


vectom said:


> It is absolutely not true that if you get a form printed in cyrilic you should write down in cyrilic only. That is what constitution says.


My God! Off course it is not mentioned in the constitution, but it is something you learn in grammar school. Of course it is illiteracy if the form is in Latin to fill it Cyrillic or other way around 


vectom said:


> - based on current constitution and current grammar of Serbia, Serbian cyrilic is official script of the government of Serbia and other government institutions. Serbian latin script is guaranteed to be used equally to the Serbian cyrilic. That is the major difference of the current constitution compared with the previous one, which was stating that both scripts were equal in terms that there was no forcing one to be official against other which is equal. A person can equally use both in all occassions, and that is clearly stated in current constitution.


I already posted you the article of the constitution. So you are wrong. 



vectom said:


> - during YU times, RTS (Radio Television of Serbia) was prefering cyrilic indeed, but not in this extent like we do see nowdays. That was what I wanted to say. I live in Serbia for the most of my life and I do notice this clearly, especially after changing RTS management in 2004 with right-wing oriented general manager Tijanic.


Not true. Again RTB (Radio-Television Belgrade) used almost exclusively Cyrillic. 


vectom said:


> - cyrilic is heavily used for nationalistic purposes. that is a fact. there's no a single neonazi/fascist movement in Serbia that uses Serbian latin. All pro-national movements, clerofascists, traditionalists, royalists, blabla, are strictly using Serbian cyrilic virtually everywhere, and opposing Serbian Latin for various reasons.


I think thta you have the problem because you connect Cyrillic with nationalism, so you are the same as those pro-national movements, clerofascists, traditionalists, royalists, blabla. 


vectom said:


> - Bad_Hafen, your photo examples are heavily biased. Except NIS Jugopetrol, all other examples are not valid. MAXI is a brend of Delta Holding that has it's stores in Serbia, Bulgaria, Macedonia, B&H, Montenegro, Ukraine, Belarus, Albania (correct me if I skipped some more countries). Ambulance and JatAirways are English words. Photos with fire-brigades and police cars are outdated, if you were living in Serbia you could notice that they forcably changed them into Serbian Cyrilic sinec few years ago. Clinical center of Serbia has Serbian Latin written logo, but you could dig out Clinical Center in Nis that has Serbian Cyrilic logo. mt:s is Mobile Telecom of Serbia, branch of Serbian Telecom, and mt:s is a branded logo, dig out their logo of HQ in Belgrade better. Etc etc.


Maxi had that logo before it went abroad. And what it has to do with anything. 
Take C-market than 








or Roda








Pekabeta








I missed any? 



> Ambulance and JatAirways


Jat is serbian (Jugoslovenski aero-transport) and it has always been in Latin. Ambulance is maybe english but Gradski zavod za hitnu medicinsku pomoc isn't











> Clinical center of Serbia has Serbian Latin written logo, but you could dig out Clinical Center in Nis that has Serbian Cyrilic logo


I didn't dig anything out. So it is relevant that in Nis and the one in Belgrade it isn't? 



> mt:s is Mobile Telecom of Serbia, branch of Serbian Telecom, and mt:s is a branded logo


So?
It is in Latin, that's the point. 
And here is Telekom Srbija logo on their building. 









And those are state services. If we look at the private sector Cyrillic is almost non-existent. 

btw they are now introducing also street name signs in Latin as well, before it was Cyrillic. 










Because you are not bias just go around a bit in Belgrade and look around and you will see that Cyrillic in the street is almost non-existent. But you know that so I don't understand your point.


----------



## CrazySerb

Two nice shots of the new Sava river bridge...



Brazilac said:


>


----------



## CrazySerb

Removal/relocation of a transmission line that had been the biggest obstacle to completion of Subotica's 25km motorway bypass, scheduled for October this year, has begun...


----------



## EUSERB

Will that be a small road or a short stretch of highway that connects e-75 to Kelebija?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

it will be motorway both direction Kelebija and Horgos


----------



## Zagor666

Budapest and the Austrian border are much more near if you drive over Kelebija and not Horgos unfortunately the road is not so good :cheers:


----------



## x-type

in which areas do they speak ijekavian?


----------



## sallae2

x-type said:


> in which areas do they speak ijekavian?


http://www.pinteric.com/ste_sslq.html

there is a map ... brighter green areas are ijekavian


----------



## Bad_Hafen

x-type said:


> in which areas do they speak ijekavian?


BiH, Montenegro, Croatia, part of Serbia and HUGE diaspora.


----------



## Palance

So do I


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^so you are Serbian


----------



## x-type

Bad_Hafen said:


> BiH, Montenegro, Croatia, part of Serbia and HUGE diaspora.


very interesting. all Serbs that i know speak pure Croatian here :dunno:


----------



## danielstan

On topic (and please don't go back to languages issues):
1) When are to be complete next sections of Belgrade bypass?
2) Has been Belgrade bypass already delayed? How many years of delay?
3) The sections that have been opened so far are half-motorway or full motorway?


----------



## cinxxx

edit


----------



## gogu.ca

x-type said:


> very interesting. all Serbs that i know speak pure Croatian here :dunno:


:lol:croatian-serbian one face one race:lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

danielstan said:


> On topic (and please don't go back to languages issues):
> *1) When are to be complete next sections of Belgrade bypass?*
> 
> Lets see just how well you Romanians understand Serbian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Has been Belgrade bypass already delayed? How many years of delay?*
> 
> Two or three decades, give or take a few years
> 
> 
> *3) The sections that have been opened so far are half-motorway or full motorway?*
> 
> All the section are half-profile for now, only the tunnels have been built/are being built in full-profile. Also, Batajnica-Dobanovci section, construction of which has started, will be built in full-profile.


Tttt.


----------



## MareCar

Don't forget the subject of this thread guys, and please tone it down so you don't get it locked with your irrelevant discussion.


----------



## danielstan

Understood most of it.
Planiran = planned
Kraj = end/finish 
Moguc = possible - from context (I know the verbs starting with 'mogu' mean 'I can')

Many words similar to Russian.
Anyway, the planned vs. possible terms are quite acceptable comparing to Romanian delays in highways development.

'When I analyse myself I feel pitty
When I compare myself I relax"

For a tourist traversing Belgrade (with GPS), do you recommend the highway through Belgrade center or the bypass highway + bypass roads that exist?


----------



## nenea_hartia

danielstan said:


> Anyway, the planned vs. possible terms are quite acceptable comparing to Romanian delays in highways development.
> 
> 'When I analyse myself I feel pitty
> When I compare myself I relax"


Well, CrazySerb once told me a very wise saying: "The grass is always greener on the other side"... 



danielstan said:


> For a tourist traversing Belgrade (with GPS), do you recommend the highway through Belgrade center or the bypass highway + bypass roads that exist?


Two years ago I remember I made no more than 15 minutes through Belgrade center, but I admit it was late evening, almost night.


----------



## danielstan

I read somewhere that beneath Gazela bridge there are 'unregistered houses' of predominantly Roma people (gipsies)!

Apparently gipsies in Serbia have the same habits as in Romania.


----------



## sallae2

^^

The settlement was completely evicted and cleared in 2009.

Families residing in Belgrade, were temporarily displaced in containers that are placed across Belgrade suburbs, while the remaining families were returned to their area of origin and become the responsibility of the Government. Families residing in Belgrade have the right to social assistance, with the only condition being that their children must attend school.

If I am not mistaken one member of each family got employed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardboard_city


----------



## Bad_Hafen

x-type said:


> very interesting. all Serbs that i know speak pure Croatian here :dunno:


Well all Croats that I know in Banjaluka speak pure Serbian, but still they are claiming that they speak Croatian. 
But you just proved the point that those two are the same language. 


danielstan said:


> I read somewhere that beneath Gazela bridge there are 'unregistered houses' of predominantly Roma people (gipsies)!
> 
> Apparently gipsies in Serbia have the same habits as in Romania.


Those Gipsies were threw out from Kosovo by Albanians in 1999. and they came there settled, but the state gave them accommodation.


----------



## x-type

Bad_Hafen said:


> Well all Croats that I know in Banjaluka speak pure Serbian, but still they are claiming that they speak Croatian.
> But you just proved the point that those two are the same language.


:lol: they are claiming :lol: you're so silly. you really like to call Croatian and Croatia as Serbian and Serbia


----------



## CrazySerb

Trailer for a new episode of Danny Forster's "Built it bigger" show on Discovery channel...this one is about the construction of Belgrade's new Sava river bridge:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

danielstan said:


> Understood most of it.
> Planiran = planned
> Kraj = end/finish
> Moguc = possible - from context (I know the verbs starting with 'mogu' mean 'I can')
> 
> Many words similar to Russian.
> Anyway, the planned vs. possible terms are quite acceptable comparing to Romanian delays in highways development.
> 
> 'When I analyse myself I feel pitty
> When I compare myself I relax"
> 
> For a tourist traversing Belgrade (with GPS), do you recommend the highway through Belgrade center or the bypass highway + bypass roads that exist?


Very good job with translation, bravo :cheers:
Sad to hear about the delays in Romania, I really wonder why that is?
In Serbia, the number one main reason for it is general incompetence of people leading these projects. hno:

As for traversing Belgrade, I'd use the motorway through the city, simply because there's nothing to see along the bypass yet
Sure, it may take a little longer (but probably not) and the traffic is crazy across the Gazelle bridge now that the second phase of repair works has started, but at least you'll get to see some of the city's landmarks, like the infamous Genex tower


----------



## Bad_Hafen

x-type said:


> :lol: they are claiming :lol: you're so silly. you really like to call Croatian and Croatia as Serbian and Serbia


not really, i don't care. And it is interesting that you have Serbians in Bjelovar. Are they also annoying?


----------



## x-type

Bad_Hafen said:


> not really, i don't care. And it is interesting that you have Serbians in Bjelovar. Are they also annoying?


some of them yes. but generally ok. at least these which i know.


----------



## mediar

*Е-75
Hungarian Border - Beograd
3 April 2011*

Part 1:


----------



## mediar

Part 2:


----------



## mediar

Part 3:


----------



## mediar

Part 4:


----------



## mediar

Part 5:


----------



## mediar

Part 6:


----------



## mediar

Part 7:


----------



## mediar

Part 8:


----------



## mediar

Part 9:


----------



## mediar

Part 10:


----------



## mediar

Part 11:


----------



## micika

Very , very , very nice pics. Tnx for sharing them. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes thanks, highly interesting. E75 will be a blast once it is completely twinned.


----------



## x-type

i didn't know that some parts of Subotica - Novi Sad are already in full profile (photos with Parking No2). which section that exactly is?

(view on Beška bridge is excellent from that direction!)


----------



## Palance

I also saw a new Serbian plate on the pictures. Thanks for this interesting update of this highway!


----------



## CrazySerb

Yes, two 10-kilometer sections were finished two years ago...


----------



## CrazySerb

Here's a quick reminder of what those two finished sections of Novi Sad-Horgos motorway looked like upon completion:

Section just north of Novi Sad...


----------



## CrazySerb

Section south of Subotica...


----------



## Verso

Nice pics, but pretty bad roads.


----------



## EUSERB

I love this part where the motorway is passing through this greenery


----------



## cinxxx

Guys, can you tell me the best route to reach Nikola Tesla Airport, Belgrade coming from Timisoara (Pancevo)?

The easiest way should be E75. http://goo.gl/maps/E58K
But I'm asking because of the works done at Gazela bridge. So maybe there is another way to get to the airport quicker even if it's a detour.

Hvala!
:cheers:


----------



## smokiboy

If you have to be at Nikola Tesla during the day I would avoid going through Beograd. From Pančevo to NT add at least 1 hour. Better to try Timişoara - Zrenjanin - Novi Sad - NT. The delays at the Beška bridge are minimal. The only other delay may be going through parts of Zemun, (outskirts of Beograd). 
Cheers!


----------



## Strajder

You can try the route via Brankov most (Branko's bridge), already you have to drive through the center of Belgrade.


----------



## cinxxx

Wizzair flight from Memmingen, Germany, arriving 14. May 2011 (Saturday) at 14:50.


----------



## smokiboy

rush hour is pretty heavy in Beograd at that time


----------



## sallae2

smokiboy said:


> rush hour is pretty heavy in Beograd at that time


on Saturday?


----------



## cinxxx

smokiboy said:


> rush hour is pretty heavy in Beograd at that time





sallae2 said:


> on Saturday?


That's what I was wondering too . I know, last time I came in Belgrade, it was also a Saturday, in August last year, there was traffic, but it looked OK. Anyway, we can leave at 9-10am from Timisoara, it won't be any problem, if we catch traffic, we enjoy the beautiful city .

But if I would come from Novi Sad, I guess there is some toll to pay on motorway right?


----------



## smokiboy

2.50€ or 240 dinars.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

CrazySerb said:


> Greek firm " "Terna S.A." offered the lowest price for construction of two tunnels (Przojna Padina & Progon), total length of 1,7km, along Dimitrovgrad bypass (Nis-Dimitrovgrad/BG border motorway) - 3,83 billion dinars. Final decision on awarding the contract will be made within the next 30 days, so work would begin in June, with a deadline of 24 months.


^^
38 692 344mln euro or 22mln per km.


----------



## CrazySerb

Thanks, I forgot to convert that sum into euros.
Its interesting, while that was the lowest offer, the highest is three times the amount - over 100 million euros.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh video report from Horgos-Novi Sad motorway construction...


----------



## ultrags

CrazySerb said:


> Fresh video report from Horgos-Novi Sad motorway construction...


Thanks for the info CrazySerb. I think Serbia has done everything last 3-4 years by expanding roads, although Horgos-Novisad road was wide, it is good with motorways. Someone like me running through Serbia every summer I can see progress each year. It will be nice when the Belgrade ring road is finished, you have the date on which the NIS Kalotina (BG border) is finished. HR and SRB should be in the EU when RO and BG can .....:lol:


----------



## Belgrader

CrazySerb said:


> Fresh video report from Horgos-Novi Sad motorway construction...


:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious
:rofl::rofl:

RTS propaganda. "The biggest road construction site in Europe". Incredible.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

It's hardly propaganda, I would say ignorance.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There aren't many 100+ km motorways U/C in Europe now though. Most significant are the Polish A2 and A4, but otherwise it's pretty limited. The Romanian A3 has also been cited as the biggest construction site of Europe, but not much is happening there.


----------



## solaar

Majevčan;76119575 said:


> We use paprika and gulas.... aswell


*paprika* is serbian word. the europe adopted it via hungarian. originally from latin word *piper* meaning *pepper*.

there are quite a few serbian (or slavic, to be more accurate) words in hungarian and romanian languages.

some days of the week in hungarian
szerda - sreda - wednesday
csütörtök - četvrtak - thursday
péntek - petak - Friday

and in romanian Da meaning Yes


----------



## EUSERB

just remembered,the only Serbian word that has been internationalised (except maybe paprika as said in the previous post) is vampire (srb:vampir),romanians have dracula and Serbs have Sava Savanovic,and few others i think one in named milos but i am not sure...


----------



## gogu.ca

EUSERB said:


> just remembered,the only Serbian word that has been internationalised (except maybe paprika as said in the previous post) is vampire (srb:vampir),romanians have dracula and Serbs have Sava Savanovic,and few others i think one in named milos but i am not sure...


romanien had the one the oldest word *nepot* in english nephew,:lol:....


----------



## Bad_Hafen

i doubt it is romanian and not latin.


----------



## danielstan

I confirm Romanian language is historically a neo-latin language (grammar 95% and vocabulary 60%) with a big slavic influence (grammar 5% and vocabulary 30 - 35%).
The slavic influence came mostly from Bulgarian and second from Serbo-Croatian.
Examples:
Bulgarian gave the sound 'ă' (like in Б*ъ*лгария) and the article is put at the end of the noun (no other latin language has this).
Slavic way of designating number from 11 to 19 (Bulgarian 'единадесет' = '1 above 10')
gave in Romanian 'unsprezece' = 'unum super decem' in latin)

Due to political reasons (Russian pan-slavism) Romanian intelectuals have replaced slavic words with borrowings from French and Italian since 1848: today the latin vocabulary raised to 80% and many slavic words have become archaisms.

In Middle Ages the official written language (in church and in legal documents) was Slavonic, in cyrilic alphabet.
In private life, first Romanian language document is dated 1521, in cyrilic.
Romanian was written in cyrilic until 1848, then a transition alphabet cyrilic-to-latin was used between 1848 - 1859
and finally in 1859 latin alphabet was legalized.


----------



## Uppsala

Belgrader said:


> :hilarious:hilarious:hilarious
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> RTS propaganda. "The biggest road construction site in Europe". Incredible.


I don't care if it's propaganda or not. I think that sort of propaganda exist in every country. 

In Serbia they know what they want with the roads. They want a good motorway network and I think they are doing a good job. And this motorway is very important not only for Serbia. Its important for a part of Europe. It's the motorway from Belgrade to Budapest.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade roundabout up to 2013*



> 2.5.2011 14:57:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Construction works on the Belgrade roundabout should be completed in 2013, according to announcements of Zoran Drobnjak, the head of public road construction company Putevi Srbije. *The construction started 21 years ago.*
> 
> *Serbia has so far invested around EUR 100 million in the construction.* Twenty-six of 47.4 kilometers have been completed up to now. The Belgrade roundabout is a part of the European Corridor 10.
> (Beta )


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new Sava river bridge - April update:

Another segment was raised into place today...


----------



## EUSERB

The work looks awesome so far,this bridge will be on build it bigger by danny forster on 6.th may i think,you can find the exact date and time on the net,unfortunatly i will go to school in the time when it is going to be on the tv in Serbia so i will watch it online somewhere,anyway here is the trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sXxpKX7cug and yes the uploader is @CrazySerb


----------



## CrazySerb

Small update from the site of a 10km long Batajnica - Dobanovci section of Belgrade bypass, where unlike with other sections of the bypass, a full-profile motorway is being built from the very start:



























































































































































*Source: MisterNotyzen , Beobuild.rs* :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Once again, Greek firm "Aktor" submitted the lowest offer for construction of a 12,5km Crvena Reka - Ciflik section of Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway - about 4,4 bilion dinars or ~44 million euros. Eleven others firms or consortia, from countries such as Spain, Portugal, Austria, Czech Republic, Slovenia, Croatia & Serbia placed their bids. Following the evaluation, the job will be awarded to one of these firms (not necessarily the lowest bidder) so work could begin in June, with a completion deadline of 18 months.


----------



## CrazySerb

Despite the failed sale of Serbia's Telecom (which would have brought in about billion euros, with a large chunk of the money going towards infrastructure projects), there will be more than enough money to complete projects of highest priorority, says Serbia's Government....



> *Sufficient funds for road Corridor 10 through Serbia*
> 
> Belgrade, 6 May 2011 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic said today that €1.2 billion has been secured for construction of the road Corridor 10 through Serbia from the World Bank, European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) and the European Investment Bank (EIB).
> 
> After the meeting with EBRD representatives held in the Serbian government, Mrkonjic declared that the rejection of the offer by Telekom Austria for the purchase of 51% of shares owned by the Republic of Serbia in Telekom Srbija will not substantially affect the implementation of projects in transportation infrastructure.
> 
> Director of EBRD Infrastructure Sector EBRD Thomas Maier announced the possibility of approving a loan worth €200 million for the development of railway infrastructure on Corridor 10 in Serbia so that Serbian trains could develop the speed of 160 kilometres per hour.
> 
> The negotiations are underway and the project will be presented to EBRD management, he said and voiced hope that the bank’s Board of directors will have been informed about this project by the end of the third quarter of this year, after which it will be ready to be signed.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Hypodrom intersection Belgrade


----------



## Bad_Hafen




----------



## Bad_Hafen

this is how it should look like when finished


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Belgrade bypass


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Hipodrom intersection*


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Hipodrom intersection
older photo


----------



## Bad_Hafen




----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Ranicka interchange* Belgrade


----------



## CrazySerb

Great shotskay:
Let's hope that all these Ada bridge access roads will be completed on time.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of the new bridge, couple of recent photos taken from a city commuter train...



bojanst said:


> neke slike iz bg:voza od prije mjesec:


:cheers:


----------



## EUSERB

100.th page


----------



## rakcancer

wow. That racetrack will be so close to the highway. Horses will be literally racing cars 
Nevertheless I am pretty impressed with projects around Belgrade. These bridges are massive and beautiful. Looks like there is no recession in Serbia. Otherwise how would you finance so many big projects.


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## vectom

these are actually only first 15 or so kilometers.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Road tolls in Serbia up 11 percent*



> 17.5.2011 11:44:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Road tolls in Serbia are going to go up by 11 percent. New prices should take effect in July 2011, after the government grants its approval, as informed by the director of Serbia’s public road construction company Putevi Srbije.
> 
> The money from the tolls should be invested in the maintenance of Serbia’s main and regional roads and highways. According to Putevi Srbije, the number of cars driving on Serbian roads increased 3 to 4 percent.
> (Tanjug )


----------



## wojnowianin

CrazySerb said:


> *Road tolls in Serbia up 11 percent*


Vidin-Calafat bridge finished, foreign drivers say: "kiss my ass"


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^not even close.


----------



## wojnowianin

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^not even close.


I should have said: "When Vidin-Calafat will be completed". Sorry for being imprecise


----------



## ionut

wojnowianin said:


> I should have said: "When Vidin-Calafat will be completed". Sorry for being imprecise


Hm, not really, take it from me, a Romanian.  Even though it would be nice to steal your traffic, Calafat-Severin-Lugoj-Timisoara-Arad-Nadlac-HU it's not really such a great option until we'll have this section as a motorway.

Agreed, when we'll have this section as a motorway, RO+BG in Schengen and Serbia NOT in the EU... hm, than you'll have a problem.  Until then, relax (maybe 7-8 years or more).


----------



## EUSERB

Serbia is going to enter eu ~2015 and schengen 3 or 4 years later,just like other eu members did,so around 2018 and i seriously doubt that romanian and bulgarian highways will be finished by then...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think it will "steal" much traffic either, the Serbian route will be entirely motorway within 2 years, as opposed to many regular two-lane highways throughout Romania and northern Bulgaria.


----------



## ionut

EUSERB said:


> Serbia is going to enter eu ~2015 and schengen 3 or 4 years later,just like other eu members did,so around 2018 and i seriously doubt that romanian and bulgarian highways will be finished by then...


Yeah, my point exactly. So chill, no real worries about the opening of the Vidin-Calafat bridge. I sure hope you guys enter EU soon. Fingers crossed for 2015, but somehow I doubt it.  Schengen?... hm, don't get your hopes up with that, look what's happening with us..... hno: You guys have issues with Kosovo....... complicated. [/offtopic]


----------



## CrazySerb

Something very interesting & nice, even though the quality of roads you will see is not that great - drive along the Danube, Serbia-Romania border:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^i find it everything but not nice


wojnowianin said:


> I should have said: "When Vidin-Calafat will be completed". Sorry for being imprecise


The same answer you will get. 
I think that only insane person would chose driving almost 1000km without motorway.


ionut said:


> Hm, not really, take it from me, a Romanian.  Even though it would be nice to steal *your *traffic, Calafat-Severin-Lugoj-Timisoara-Arad-Nadlac-HU it's not really such a great option until we'll have this section as a motorway.
> 
> Agreed, when we'll have this section as a motorway, RO+BG in Schengen and Serbia NOT in the EU... hm, than* you'll* have a problem.  Until then, relax (maybe 7-8 years or more).


he is not Serbian


----------



## CrazySerb

When I say "nice", obviously I mean the immediate surroundings of the road, not the road itself

Speaking of tolls, here's a list of current and future prices (should the government approve the price increase) as well as a comparison with other countries in the region:


----------



## cinxxx

Road along the Danube is so nice, I did this almost the entire on both sides last year. I liked the Serbian part more. Road better, tunnels, nicer nature, Ram, Silver Lake, Golubac .

To bad the toll related article is Cyrillic. Weren't it a picture, I would have translated it to Latin.

I think I figured the city names tho:
Beograd-Nish
Subotica-Leskovac
Subotica-Nish
Sid-Nish
Sid-Beograd

But if we are at this point, just one question, I hope it wasn't asked before, how much does the toll Belgrade-Smederevo, and Belgrad-Novi Sad cost? Are there so many gates as I think they are seeing this?
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/naplatne_stanice.pdf[/IMG]


----------



## Bad_Hafen

It is closed toll system Belgrade - Sid, Belgrade - Novi Sad and Belgrade-Nis, there are tool gates only if you go out of the motorway.


----------



## wojnowianin

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^i find it everything but not nice
> The same answer you will get.
> I think that only insane person would chose driving almost 1000km without motorway.


Szeged-Sofia 634 km, almost 100 km of motorways to be completed very soon
Szeged-Mako, Arad-Timisoara. 
(606 through Serbia)


----------



## x-type

Bad_Hafen said:


> It is closed toll system Belgrade - Sid, Belgrade - Novi Sad and Belgrade-Nis, there are tool gates only if you go out of the motorway.


Beograd - Novi Sad has open system of tolling.

there is something weird with table, i don't know where have they found 23 HRK for toll Zagreb - SLO border. it is 5 HRK if you go to Bregana, or 42 HRK if you use Macelj.
23 HRK is toll Zagreb - Varaždin, so it might be valuable if you use border crossing Dubrava Križovljanska


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of random shots from Belgrade - Nis motorway, with slight emphasis on toll gates, gas stations, rest stops and alike:


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## Bad_Hafen

wojnowianin said:


> Szeged-Sofia 634 km, almost 100 km of motorways to be completed very soon
> Szeged-Mako, Arad-Timisoara.
> (606 through Serbia)


First i calculaed distance to the same point northernexit of Szeged and it is 609 trough Serbia and 654 trough RO. So it will still be *554km * motorway missing and do you know what is it to drive 550km on normal "highway"? And what 100km?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So far for the great Photobucket services... Never use photobucket on SSC, you'll run out of bandwidth in no-time.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

ChrisZwolle said:


> So far for the great Photobucket services... Never use photobucket on SSC, you'll run out of bandwidth in no-time.


It's great for posting a few pics, but en masse, not so good.


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> So far for the great Photobucket services... Never use photobucket on SSC, you'll run out of bandwidth in no-time.


I've been using Photobucket ever since I first registered here, so a good 10+ years. It has never really failed me before, and even when there's a glitch like today, its usually my fault. So all in all, I stand by Photobucket - its not perfect but its easily the best photo hosting site out there:yes:

And there...its fixed, as easy as 1-2-3

Some good news today - it has just been said that construction of the so-called "China-Serbia Friendship Bridge", connecting two of Belgrade's municipalities across the Danube river, will begin next month. The new bridge will be about ~1,500 meters in length:


----------



## Radish2

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think it will "steal" much traffic either, the Serbian route will be entirely motorway within 2 years, as opposed to many regular two-lane highways throughout Romania and northern Bulgaria.


People who really want to save money and know the route. will use the Romania route. It does not matter that the roads are not all motorway. Serbian motorway tax is just insane, I heart that it is the highest tax about 20 € for one passing, that is incredible and just very dumb!!! For such a price, all of serbias motorways should have been like the Struma motorway or the Ljulin motorway. Romania have a lot of good two and 3 to 4 lane roads when I passed it last time. The asphalt was very smooth and the roads looked nice and were not curvy. When Bulgaria finishes the "E-79 nationalroad" to Sofia with the extremly high nationalroad standart like Dupnica - Dolna Dykania, then there is no reason to use Serbias motorways anymore. Cause the E-79 nationalroad is smoother then any motorway, it is even smoother then the Struma motorway and when it is the same quality all the way til Vidin, only high fuel prices will force people go through Serbia, cause iwth high fuel prices people will not be able to save much going through romania and having a bigger distance. 

Anyway it is a shame that Serbia and Croatia charge people 20 € or more for one passing of their country and their shite motorways. Slovenia has very good motorways and is far cheaper. Hungary has much better motorways aswell and is way cheaper. So I think EU should do something against it and force prices down so they are reasonable for people to pay. People can't use the old route Slovenia Croatia anymore and see the Alps without paying a lot more cause of incredible passing prices in Croatia.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^what is cheaper Slovenia? How come? It is 15€ for 7 days that means 15€ for one crossing. 
And it is just strange how you are the only one that see th difference between Croatian and Slovenian motorways quality. They are the same, but never mind. I agree that all tolls in ex YU are high, but still I think Bulgaria is the only country that charges every single road :nuts:


----------



## EUSERB

Radish2 said:


> People who really want to save money and know the route. will use the Romania route. It does not matter that the roads are not all motorway. Serbian motorway tax is just insane, I heart that it is the highest tax about 20 € for one passing, that is incredible and just very dumb!!! For such a price, all of serbias motorways should have been like the Struma motorway or the Ljulin motorway. Romania have a lot of good two and 3 to 4 lane roads when I passed it last time. The asphalt was very smooth and the roads looked nice and were not curvy. When Bulgaria finishes the "E-79 nationalroad" to Sofia with the extremly high nationalroad standart like Dupnica - Dolna Dykania, then there is no reason to use Serbias motorways anymore. Cause the E-79 nationalroad is smoother then any motorway, it is even smoother then the Struma motorway and when it is the same quality all the way til Vidin, only high fuel prices will force people go through Serbia, cause iwth high fuel prices people will not be able to save much going through romania and having a bigger distance.
> 
> Anyway it is a shame that Serbia and Croatia charge people 20 € or more for one passing of their country and their shite motorways. Slovenia has very good motorways and is far cheaper. Hungary has much better motorways aswell and is way cheaper. So I think EU should do something against it and force prices down so they are reasonable for people to pay. People can't use the old route Slovenia Croatia anymore and see the Alps without paying a lot more cause of incredible passing prices in Croatia.


Don't worry even if things don't change ALLOT of people are going for or from Turkey via Serbia and as much as i know they go via Bulgaria also,so don't worry and as i said before,when those motorways finish building in Bulgaria and Romania it will be ~2018 considering the current pace of building and in that time Serbia will be already a member of eu and maybe schengen,if not then maybe in 2020,so things will stay the same considering the routes people take,only there will be no more borders


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you travel through Serbia you also don't need to buy the Romanian vignette. You still need the Bulgarian vignette, but I don't think the route via Romania, which is several hours longer than through Serbia, is better than a few bucks extra for Serbian tolls.


----------



## Radish2

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think it will "steal" much traffic either, the Serbian route will be entirely motorway within 2 years, as opposed to many regular two-lane highways throughout Romania and northern Bulgaria.





ChrisZwolle said:


> If you travel through Serbia you also don't need to buy the Romanian vignette. You still need the Bulgarian vignette, but I don't think the route via Romania, which is several hours longer than through Serbia, is better than a few bucks extra for Serbian tolls.


But the tools are unrasonably high in Serbia especially. 20 € and more for one crossing, that is just incredible. People who are going from Bulgaria to Turkey pay 5 € and people who go this direction have a lot of motorway use and otherwise good quality 4 lane roads. I have nothing against Serbia, however I have something against their high prices, cause they know people must use serbia or they have several 100 kilometers more and rap the people!!! Croatia is even dumber, cause most people go through Hungary and they earn far less then with reasonable prices. People are interested in going through the Alps but Croatia makes it not possible unless you pay a lot more.



> what is cheaper Slovenia? How come? It is 15€ for 7 days that means 15€ for one crossing.
> And it is just strange how you are the only one that see th difference between Croatian and Slovenian motorways quality. They are the same, but never mind. I agree that all tolls in ex YU are high, but still I think Bulgaria is the only country that charges every single road


Slovenian motorways are softer and smoother. Especially i loved the motorway from the border to Ljubljana, altough it is ot that new it is very smooth. And they look much better.


----------



## Radish2

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^what is cheaper Slovenia? How come? It is 15€ for 7 days that means 15€ for one crossing.
> And it is just strange how you are the only one that see th difference between Croatian and Slovenian motorways quality. They are the same, but never mind. I agree that all tolls in ex YU are high, but still I think Bulgaria is the only country that charges every single road :nuts:


Bulgaria does not charge every single road. They charge att he border for all roads and that's it. And people who use it to pass the country will eventually travel on motorway, except they go to Macedonia, but even then it is likely they use the Ljulin motorway at least. When people go to Turkey they wil use the Trakia and marica motorway. And the nationalroads are very good and worth paying 5 €.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^if you want to enter Bulgaria you have to pay toll so I think it is the only case in Europe that you pay the money for entering the state :nuts: 
So it is not yours to give a lectures. 
So Bulgarian national roads are worth 5€ and motorways in Croatia and Serbia are not :nuts: 
And again let me repeat the question how come it is cheaper trough Slovenia when it is 15€? And the quality of the road is the same as in Croatia.


----------



## Belgrader

If tolls were the only expensive thing in Serbia and Croatia it would be great.


----------



## wojnowianin

ChrisZwolle said:


> ... which is several hours longer than through Serbia, is better than a few bucks extra for Serbian tolls.


Are you sure about that? Try to say this to people who spend a few hours either in Horgos or Kalotina only to cross the stupid border :bash:

About taxes in Serbia: Don't remember about new highway sections. When you consider full payment on Novi Sad-Horgos section (surely a lot more than current two toll gates) you will get really incredible amount of moneyhno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

wojnowianin said:


> Are you sure about that? Try to say this to people who spend a few hours either in Horgos or Kalotina only to cross the stupid border :bash:


As far as I know waiting times have been significantly reduced in recent years. Those multiple-hours queues are only when there is a mass exodus of gastarbeiters to Bulgaria or Western European Turks to Turkey.


----------



## x-type

Serbia still doesn't have high tolls. lucky you! tolls in HR are much higher, not to mention Italy, and especially France and Spain, those tolls are high and incredible!
(or those things with Alps' tunnels or Denmark's bridges - i have never seen Radi commenting it)


----------



## Radish2

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^what is cheaper Slovenia? How come? It is 15€ for 7 days that means 15€ for one crossing.
> And it is just strange how you are the only one that see th difference between Croatian and Slovenian motorways quality. They are the same, but never mind. I agree that all tolls in ex YU are high, but still I think Bulgaria is the only country that charges every single road :nuts:





wojnowianin said:


> Are you sure about that? Try to say this to people who spend a few hours either in Horgos or Kalotina only to cross the stupid border :bash:
> 
> About taxes in Serbia: Don't remember about new highway sections. When you consider full payment on Novi Sad-Horgos section (surely a lot more than current two toll gates) you will get really incredible amount of moneyhno:


Exactly my point!



> if you want to enter Bulgaria you have to pay toll so I think it is the only case in Europe that you pay the money for entering the state
> So it is not yours to give a lectures.
> So Bulgarian national roads are worth 5€ and motorways in Croatia and Serbia are not
> And again let me repeat the question how come it is cheaper trough Slovenia when it is 15€? And the quality of the road is the same as in Croatia.


Do i need to remind you that when you pay 30 € you get a half year vigniette. When people travel frequently it is quiet cheap. Not like Croatia 20 e for one passing, so please man, don't try to tell me Croatia has same prices. And i told you before, Slovenia has better looking motorways with the great style of crashbarriers and much softer asphalt. Also the asphalt has a different color, it is somehow brown and similar to the struma motorway and E-79 nationalroad, not like Croatia oldfashioned motorways man.


----------



## autobahnracer

I don't think ~20eur toll for crossing serbia is unreasonable. Going from Horgos(HU border) fo Gradina(BG border) you have some 350km of full motorway with a very reasonable quality (from around Novi Sad to Nis) thus making you save much time (more than a few hours) versus the alternative route through Romania and northern Bulgaria. Fuel prices are also not higher than other countries in the region.
And consider that when Danube bridge 2 (Vidin-Calafat) is ready, passing it won't be free. Taxes of 5-7 euro for cars have been mentionned.
Tolls in some countries as France or Italy, for example, can be as high as 15eur for ~150km, so i don't think tolls in Serbia are expensive at all.

*Radish2*, don't worry: someone who really wants to save a few bucks wouldn't even drive by car from western Europe to Bulgaria/Turkey/Greece. He would rather take a low cost flight for some 50 eur.


----------



## sallae2

Google translated

SERBIA | FRIDAY, 20.05.2011 | 16:40

*Serbian Minister of Infrastructure: No toll increase*

SOURCE: TANJUG

Belgrade - Serbian Minister of Energy and Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic said that the need to re-examine the proposal for price increase tolls .

He believes that the possible price increase tolls would not significantly improve the condition of roads, stating that the Serbian retail funds allocated for roads, but it's not the way to see the issue as solved.

Mrkonjic said that the government has twice refused a request for price increase tolls and that he was always opposed to any price increases, especially in times of crisis when people live difficult and announced that if the government decides that subsets tolls to be against. 

He said in a statement RTS said that there are more than 8,000 employees working in transport companies, from which have already been announced and strikes if the subsets toll.

Toll could be from 1 subsets of July that an additional 11 percent. The Serbian government has twice so far rejected such proposals, and the "Roads of Serbia" say that the only way that the road network in the country is safe.

Mrkonjić said that Corridor 10 on the highway from Subotica through Belgrade to Nis, Dimitrovgrad and Vranje today to open site in a length of 170 kilometers. 

To the north is open to 120 kilometers, with the bridge Beska, near Belgrade, where the bypass is being built 10 kilometers, or on the part of the drum Potok Strazevica seven miles, which is building the tunnel Strazevica and three large building, said Mrkonjić. 

On the part of Dimitrovgrad it is 25 kilometers to the south and another 10 kilometers, he added Mrkonjić. 

He announced that by mid-year to July, to be completed 120 kilometers to the north and most Beška to August, and the entire Northern Corridor 10 will be completed later this year. 

Mrkonjic said that 60 miles has already been completed and that this year will be 170 km of highway completed, and that the tender for another 50 kilometers and completed tenders for another 50 kilometers. 

Thus, 330 km of highway will be built than half of this year, with deadlines for about two years, said Mrkonjić.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it's also useful to get the facts straight. It does not cost € 20 - 25 to drive through Serbia. The toll from Subotica to Nis is € 13,50 for a passenger vehicle.

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/sr/putarina


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe it's also useful to get the facts straight. It does not cost € 20 - 25 to drive through Serbia. The toll from Subotica to Nis is € 13,50 for a passenger vehicle.
> 
> http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/sr/putarina


nor it costs in Croatia for A3 20€, it is 14,85€ from SRB to SLO border.


----------



## sallae2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe it's also useful to get the facts straight. It does not cost € 20 - 25 to drive through Serbia. The toll from Subotica to Nis is € 13,50 for a passenger vehicle.
> 
> http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/sr/putarina


^^ in English

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/en/road-toll


----------



## Radish2

x-type said:


> nor it costs in Croatia for A3 20€, it is 14,85€ from SRB to SLO border.


aha, next time you fool. I will quote you. Cause my father was forced pa 20€ passing through Croatia. There was a toll point where he had to pay arround 5 €, the first toll point, then he had to pay antoher 15 € the next toll point. Maybe they changed it. But i remember having this conversation a lot of times with you. i am sorry for offending you and I don#t mean it personally. But 20 € or even 15 for one passing is incredible. it is a very small country and the prices are very high! For such prices I expect all motorways to be like the Struma motorwaqy, when it was brand new and all rest areas to be of top qualtiy. But the situation as it is now is not as good as to charge 20 € for not even 300 kilometers.

People want to see the Alps when travelling to south east europe and altough it is 150 km shorter then going through Hungary it si much mroe expensive, I donät get this.


----------



## x-type

we have already explained wou that toll at Bregana is 5 HRK, not 5€.

thankyou very much for calling me fool.


----------



## sallae2

http://www.hac.hr/en/toll-rates/price-list/cjenik10/

SRB - Zagreb 105 hrk
Zagreb - SLO 5 hrk

SRB - SLO 110 hrk (divided with 7.397, equals to 14.87 €)


----------



## Radish2

so the idiot at the toll station charged my father 5 € instead of 5 HRK


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Or the price of coffee in Dubrovnik


----------



## EUSERB

Radish2 said:


> But 20 € or even 15 for one passing is incredible. it is a very small country and the prices are very high! For such prices I expect all motorways to be like the Struma motorwaqy, when it was brand new and all rest areas to be of top qualtiy.


I just don't get this,why are you always mentioning Struma motorway? Struma is a sexy road but c'mon dude Croatian highways are probably top 5 in Europe,by quality and looks


----------



## nenea_hartia

EUSERB said:


> I just don't get this,why are you always mentioning Struma motorway? Struma is a sexy road but c'mon dude Croatian highways are probably top 5 in Europe,by quality and looks


But probably the crashbarries aren't shiny enough for Radi.


----------



## Radish2

x-type said:


> nor it costs in Croatia for A3 20€, it is 14,85€ from SRB to SLO border.





EUSERB said:


> I just don't get this,why are you always mentioning Struma motorway? Struma is a sexy road but c'mon dude Croatian highways are probably top 5 in Europe,by quality and looks


it is not that sexy anymore cause of dust and sand and extreme weather conditions unfortunately. it has to be cleaned and markings renewed. But coratian motorways have hard asphalt and it is really a pleasure to drive on them. Just my opinon, when i am on a motorway i want soft gliding, I want to feel that the asphalt feels really thick and like rubber, anyone who has used the roads I am mentioning knows what I am talking about. The Slovenian motorways, especially a few years ago, when they were brand new, the motorway towards Ljubljana was impressive. Very even and soft asphalt. Croatian motorways are just like Serbian motorways in my opinion, only that they are newer.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ChrisZwolle said:


> As far as I know waiting times have been significantly reduced in recent years. Those multiple-hours queues are only when there is a mass exodus of gastarbeiters to Bulgaria or Western European Turks to Turkey.


like 4 days in a year is like that. 


Radish2 said:


> don't try to tell me Croatia has same prices.


I didn't even try to say that. In Croatia for a matter of fact nowhere in Europe you pay for regular roads, only in Bulgaria. So if you compare it to any other regular road in the world that cost 0 the Bulgaria is the most expensive. 


Radish2 said:


> And i told you before, Slovenia has better looking motorways with the great style of *crashbarriers *and much softer asphalt. Also the asphalt has a different color, it is somehow brown and similar to the struma motorway and E-79 nationalroad, not like Croatia oldfashioned motorways man.


Sorry I forgot about crash barriers. But other than that i see no difference in SLO and CRO motorways.
BTW this is what I call old-fashioned
http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974112-big.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974141-big.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974271-big.jpg
or this look the asphalt
http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974238-big.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974232-big.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/8351/022958133-big.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/8105/022464590-big.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/8355/022964733-big.jpg


Radish2 said:


> For such prices I expect all motorways to be like the Struma motorwaqy, when it was brand new and all rest areas to be of top qualtiy.


I hope that they will neve be like Struma dirty and full of grave and mud. 


Radish2 said:


> People want to see the Alps when travelling to south east europe and altough it is 150 km shorter then going through Hungary it si much mroe expensive, I donät get this.


If you wanna see Alps, pay for it.
How do you comment on Austrian tunnel prices?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Radish2 said:


> Croatian motorways are just like Serbian motorways in my opinion, only that they are *new*er.


As I can recall motorway A3 (the biggest part is more than 20 years old)


----------



## sallae2

Here are the data (for earlier mentioned hwy sections):

in Croatia, E-70, SRB - SLO, 308 km, 14.87 €, 4.83 euro-cents/km
in Serbia, E-75, Niš - HUN, 429 km, 13.5 €, 3.15 euro-cents/km

the tricky part is that there are no vignettes, and that net monthly wages are:
in Croatia 700 €
in Serbia 325 € 
(in western Europe 2,000 €, in eastern Europe 360 - 600 €)


----------



## autobahnracer

sallae2 said:


> Here are the data (for earlier mentioned hwy sections):
> 
> in Croatia, E-70, SRB - SLO, 308 km, 14.87 €, 4.83 euro-cents/km
> in Serbia, E-75, Niš - HUN, 429 km, 13.5 €, 3.15 euro-cents/km
> 
> the tricky part is that there are no vignettes, and that net monthly wages are:
> in Croatia 700 €
> in Serbia 325 €
> (in western Europe 2,000 €, in eastern Europe 360 - 600 €)


When comparing monthly and yearly tarifs, using Bulgarian roads is cheaper: 1 year vignette costs about 30 euro and a monthly one costs 10 eur or so. 
But as mentionned, vignette is necessary for all roads outside the citites.


----------



## EUSERB

Sorry for offtopic but is there any list of how big monthly wages (salaries) are in countries of Europe?


----------



## sallae2

^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sovereign_states_in_Europe_by_net_average_wage


----------



## EUSERB

Thanks


----------



## Radish2

Bad_Hafen said:


> like 4 days in a year is like that.
> 
> I didn't even try to say that. In Croatia for a matter of fact nowhere in Europe you pay for regular roads, only in Bulgaria. So if you compare it to any other regular road in the world that cost 0 the Bulgaria is the most expensive.
> 
> Sorry I forgot about crash barriers. But other than that i see no difference in SLO and CRO motorways.
> BTW this is what I call old-fashioned
> http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974112-big.jpg
> http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974141-big.jpg
> http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974271-big.jpg
> or this look the asphalt
> http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974238-big.jpg
> http://media.snimka.bg/8359/022974232-big.jpg
> http://media.snimka.bg/8351/022958133-big.jpg
> http://media.snimka.bg/8105/022464590-big.jpg
> http://media.snimka.bg/8355/022964733-big.jpg
> I hope that they will neve be like Struma dirty and full of grave and mud.
> 
> If you wanna see Alps, pay for it.
> How do you comment on Austrian tunnel prices?


You ahve to pay for regular roads in Romania aswell and I am sure there are also other countreis were this is the fact. And your pics do not proove anything. There are enough, more then enough roads in Bulgaria that are incredible and high standart, if you want to see them, I would have to upload 1000 pics or more. The struma motorway has dust now, yes. But it has still better asphalt then parts of Croatian A3. In bulgaria you pay 5 €, no matter how long your journey will take. And foreign people who drive there to pass the country wil use some motorway part, which means, you aktually pay for the motorways! They will either use Struma and Ljulin, Trakia and Marica, or Hemus motorway.


----------



## x-type

But in Serbia and Croatia you cam drive without any tolls, completely free. In Bulgaria you cannot do it. How about that?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Radish2 said:


> You ahve to pay for regular roads in Romania aswell and I am sure there are also other countreis were this is the fact.


That is one more minus for using route Bulgaria-Romania. So now it is not anymore 15€ vs. 0, but 15€ + few hours shorter + less fuel vs. ( 6€ Romanian price)

And I am sure there is no other country in Europe tha charge for regular roads. 


Radish2 said:


> There are enough, more then enough roads in Bulgaria that are incredible and high standart, if you want to see them, I would have to upload 1000 pics or more.


Please don't upload it here, please do upload it in Bulgarian section I am anxious to see them. 


Radish2 said:


> The struma motorway has dust now, yes. But it has still better asphalt then parts of Croatian A3.


What makes Struma ugly and not safe for driving. 
And which part of Croatian A3? Because they have renovated it entirely.


----------



## sallae2

I like competition over customers, but in this case, it seems we may have to wait ... (1 € = 4.12 Romanian leu, 1 € = 1.96 Bulgarian lev)



> Posted: Tue Nov 02, 2010 11:37 am Post subject:
> 
> Hi - Just done a weekend trip to Timisoara in my estate car to visit friends and used the Vidin/Calafat route.
> 
> Jump the queue of lorries at Vidin and proceed directly to the head of the ramp. Paid *26 Euro* or 52 Leva in my case for the *one way ferry trip*. Arrived in Calafat 25 minutes later and on clearing passport control was asked to pay *30 Lei Port Tax!* Calafat is a mess at the moment because of all the road construction works associated with the new bridge crossing ! Stopped at first petrol Station and bought my *7 day Vinette - another 24 Lei*.
> 
> Return journey arrived at Calafat Port at 15.30 and had to pay the 30 Lei Port Tax again before they would let me into the area. Pulled up at the ferry booth and paid 26 Euro or 90 Lei in my case for the return ferry crossing even though the price list quoted 80 Lei !!! was told this was due to the Lei/Euro exchange rate. Told next ferry would depart at 17.30 unless more vehicles arrived as i was only one of 3 vehicles at the moment ! Fortunately a fleet of lorries arrived and we sailed at 16.00 hours.
> 
> Hope this info is usefull to other travellers thinking of taking this route.





> Posted: Mon Aug 09, 2010 2:38 pm Post subject: ferry
> hi, we paid 120 lev for a camper van. coming back with a transit was a little cheaper. hope that helps.





> Posted: Mon Feb 15, 2010 4:52 pm Post subject:
> dose not run 24 hour used it early november missed last one at midnight..next one was 07.00..would not use again bad route and cost too much


quotes are from My Bulgaria Forum


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Hopefully the new bridge will end those forms of robbery once and for all.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Will the bridge be tolled?


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Yes, and the toll station will be placed on the Romanian bank:


----------



## x-type

whoopsadaisy


----------



## Radish2

x-type said:


> But in Serbia and Croatia you cam drive without any tolls, completely free. In Bulgaria you cannot do it. How about that?


that does not matter at all. The few quid you pay are worth seeing Bulgaria. The nationalrodads are build like that you have no traffic lights and so on and a lot of junctions are two level so you don't have to wait. They are nationalroads but have motorway asphalt. And as I explained you several times. A tourist who wants to pass Bulgaria will use a motorway, so you aktually pay for the motorways. he will either go direction Greece or Direction Turkey, and there he will use motorway.


----------



## x-type

Radish2 said:


> that does not matter at all. The few quid you pay are worth seeing Bulgaria. The nationalrodads are build like that you have no traffic lights and so on and a lot of junctions are two level so you don't have to wait. They are nationalroads but have motorway asphalt. And as I explained you several times. A tourist who wants to pass Bulgaria will use a motorway, so you aktually pay for the motorways. he will either go direction Greece or Direction Turkey, and there he will use motorway.


well the same is here. btw there is a significant number of tourists avoiding the motorways, traveling in campers and wanting to see surroundings and little cities.
which BG national road has multileveled junctions?


----------



## Tego

x-type said:


> well the same is here. btw there is a significant number of tourists avoiding the motorways, traveling in campers and wanting to see surroundings and little cities.
> which BG national road has multileveled junctions?


Е80 Sofia - Slivnitsa for example.


----------



## Radish2

also the E-79 at many places.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Radish2 said:


> that does not matter at all. *The few quid you pay are worth seeing Bulgaria*. The nationalrodads are build like that you have no traffic lights and so on and a lot of junctions are two level so you don't have to wait. They are nationalroads but have motorway asphalt. And as I explained you several times. A tourist who wants to pass Bulgaria will use a motorway, so you aktually pay for the motorways. he will either go direction Greece or Direction Turkey, and there he will use motorway.


And are not worth seeing Serbia or Croatia? 
And what is the motorway quality of asphalt?
But i guess you will not answer the question same as all others you were ignoring 


> And which part of Croatian A3?
> How do you comment on Austrian tunnel prices?
> what is cheaper Slovenia? How come?how come it is cheaper trough Slovenia when it is 15€?


until now 6 unanswered questions and counting


----------



## Radish2

x-type said:


> But in Serbia and Croatia you cam drive without any tolls, completely free. In Bulgaria you cannot do it. How about that?





Bad_Hafen said:


> And are not worth seeing Serbia or Croatia?
> And what is the motorway quality of asphalt?


Ofcourse it is worth seeing Serbia and Croatia, I like the area arround Nis a lot with it's steep mountains and rocks. Croatia is more a flat country where the motorway passes but is mountainious at other places. I just don't find it reasonable to charge 15 - 20 € for one passing, that is incredible. And even if they charge only 15 € it is a lot in Croatia. Hungary charges 8 €, Slovenia is also cheap, since when you travel there often, the cost will be reduced a lot. Austria charges a lot for the tunnels. But croatians A3 motorway is entirely flat so the building and maintanance are not at expensive. Most Bulgarian roads have a lot of enbarkments and bridges and are expensive to build and maintain and Bulgaria has less transit traffic. Just get it, it is not reasonable to charge that much, since so many people are using these countries anyway, they would do well with 10 € per passing at least.


----------



## Radish2

Bad_Hafen said:


> And are not worth seeing Serbia or Croatia?
> And what is the motorway quality of asphalt?
> But i guess you will not answer the question same as all others you were ignoring
> 
> until now 6 unanswered questions and counting


The Bulgarian nationalroads have asphalt like this one:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/1011140.jpg/
Or better. You know that since I am talking a lot about the E-79 with it's motorway asphalt. 

The Austrian tunnel prices are indeet pretty expensive and they should aktually be much cheaper indeet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is no such thing as "motorway asphalt".


----------



## Radish2

Bad_Hafen said:


> And are not worth seeing Serbia or Croatia?
> And what is the motorway quality of asphalt?
> But i guess you will not answer the question same as all others you were ignoring
> 
> until now 6 unanswered questions and counting





ChrisZwolle said:


> There is no such thing as "motorway asphalt".


They use same type of asphalt and thickness as on motorways, that is at least my intention, when travelling on the E-79, Dupnica Dolna Dykania, since it feels very thick and very even.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Radish2 said:


> Ofcourse it is worth seeing Serbia and Croatia, I like the area arround Nis a lot with it's steep mountains and rocks. Croatia is more a flat country where the motorway passes but is mountainious at other places. I just don't find it reasonable to charge 15 - 20 € for one passing, that is incredible. And even if they charge only 15 € it is a lot in Croatia. Hungary charges 8 €, *Slovenia is also cheap*, since when you travel there often, the cost will be reduced a lot. Austria charges a lot for the tunnels. But croatians A3 motorway is entirely flat so the building and maintanance are not at expensive. Most Bulgarian roads have a lot of enbarkments and bridges and are expensive to build and maintain and Bulgaria has less transit traffic. Just get it, it is not reasonable to charge that much, since so many people are using these countries anyway, they would do well with 10 € per passing at least.


So Slovenian 15€ is cheap and Serbian 14€ is expensive? 
Bulgaria has more transit than Croatia I am sure, beacuse all those gastarbeiter must go trough Bulgaria, but they can avoid Croatia. 
And A3 is not the only motorway in Croatia and the price is set on state level for every motorways.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Radish2 said:


> The Bulgarian nationalroads have asphalt like this one:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/1011140.jpg/
> Or better. You know that since I am talking a lot about the E-79 with it's motorway asphalt.
> 
> The Austrian tunnel prices are indeet pretty expensive and they should aktually be much cheaper indeet.


And what is the difference between that asphalt and this one on Croatian D1?
And you say as if all Bulgarian roads are like E79 and you know that it is the only one. 


Hugo Cross said:


> *Lička magistrala D1*
> 
> Između Knina i Gračaca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obilaznica Udbine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Između Udbine i Korenice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brza cesta Udbina-Gornja Ploča, spoj D1 s A1


----------



## Radish2

How many times do I have to explain to you, that people who travel frequently will buy the yearly vigniette in Slovenia. When they travel 8 times though the country, they allready pay less then in Croatia. since 8 * 15 is 120€. and when they go more often through Slovenia, the price is being reduced even more while it get's higher in Croatia and Serbia.


----------



## Radish2

> And what is the difference between that asphalt and this one on Croatian D1?
> And you say as if all Bulgarian roads are like E79 and you know that it is the only one.
> Quote:


Aktually the road i showed you was the E-80 nationalroad, not the E-79 nationalroad


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^Slovenian Vignette is 95€.
So you have to dive at least 7 times to be cheaper and if you travel 4 times as majority do, it is more expensive.


Radish2 said:


> Aktually the road i showed you was the E-80 nationalroad, not the E-79 nationalroad


so all roads in Bulgaria are like that?


----------



## Singidunum

Le Clerk said:


> Here, the money have been put into a so-called Development Fund, who is supposed to finance investments, but they were used instead to cover the budget deficit.


The same thing, apart from the money that was stolen of course, the rest went for everyday expenses like pensions etc. Initially the idea was to use it for major infrastructure projects through a so-called National Investment Plan. It also included some other major projects for an example the National Museum reconstruction. They began the reconstruction and went only so far that the museum can no longer be used but then realized there are no more funds so the main museum is now standing like that for years. Also a "great" idea was to give away the money from privatization to the people and many actually believed a fairy tale that each person would get 1000euros from it. In reality of course, throughout the period of four years I don't think that this fund managed to give even 50 euros per person (giving the oil industry as a gift, crisis lowering the price of the Telecom, and systematic destruction of some companies (like Jat Airways) with intention to lower their price for certain someone resulted in that, but even before that the story was completely unrealistic).


----------



## Le Clerk

The temptation to heed to populism is everywhere. We'll have elections next year, so I wonder what would be the first choice of politicians to do with this fund?! :crazy2:


----------



## danielstan

Capitalism is privatization of the gain and collectivization of the loss.

In West, where capitalism is stabilized since many years, when a big private bank goes bankrupt, the state helps it. Afterwoods they discover that the managers of that bank have received extra salarial benefits at the end of the year.


----------



## CrazySerb

Slow news day...thirty million euros worth of scanning equipment to be installed at Serbia's border-crossings:



> Cvetkovic puts into operation mobile truck scanner at Horgos border crossing
> 
> 
> Horgos, 25 May 2011 – Prime Minister Mirko Cvetkovic today put into operation a mobile truck scanner of the latest generation at the Horgos border crossing and announced the purchase of ten such devices which will be installed at the busiest border crossings.
> 
> After extending greetings on the occasion of Customs Administration Day – 25 May, Cvetkovic pointed out that except at the busiest border crossings, scanners will be used in the remaining part of Serbia as well, which will enable faster and safer customs checks aimed at preventing smuggling and crime.
> 
> He said that these scanners are manufactured in China and were obtained through an intergovernmental agreement with this country, under which Serbia obtained a loan worth approximately €30 million.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^there is an AK-47 in the van.


----------



## CrazySerb

Lots of good news today...



> *Greek company is building two sections of the Corridor 10*
> 
> BELGRADE, 26 May 2011. (Beta) - Greek company Terna has offered the lowest price on Thursday for works on two sections of the highway E-75 Corridor 10 in the public tender of the "Corridors of Serbia. "
> 
> As stated, the contract for the construction of these shares will be signed by the end of July.
> 
> Greek company to build a road for the section Grabovica - Grdelica offered 2385834.325 dinars, while the shares Vladicin Han - Lower Neradovac three LOT (part) Terna offer the lowest rates of 2,595,210,482 dinars, RSD 2,550,677,544.34 to 2,268,114,609 dinars.
> 
> For the section Grabovica - Grdelica elsewhere at a price the local consortium, whose company is a leader in road construction Planum, consisting of the "Roads Uzice" and "PZP Beograd", while the third company CGP from Slovenia.
> 
> For the section Vladicin Han - Lower Neradovac second lowest bid was given by local consortium "Planum", "Roads Uzice" and "PZP Beograd.
> 
> In the "corridors of Serbia have said that before the commission a great job safety evaluation of bids, evaluation of all bids received and obtaining approval of the World Bank, which financed the work.


I believe that, as of today, all of the southern (Leskovac-MK border) and eastern sections (Nis-BG border) of Corridor 10 have been tendered, though not yet awarded.

Hopefully, with the northern section (towards Hungary) completed sometime this summer, more emphasis will be placed on the southern/eastern sections of Corridor 10 and they'll be completed within some reasonable (then again, this is Serbia - the word is simply not in the vocabulary) timetable :yes: Even late 2013 seems optimistic at this stage, but I'll settle for mid-2014 as the date when most sections are finally done.


----------



## Singidunum

Belgrade ring road bypass, new bridge U/C




Undertow said:


> Pocetak izgradnje mosta na ulaznoj strani tunela.


----------



## eucitizen

As I understand the 1st section Batajnica-dobanovci is built full profiel, while the remaining sectors 5 and 6 are going to be built only half profile? If yes when is planned the full profile, regarding also the built sections?


----------



## YU-AMC

So Belgrade - Cacak motorway, nothing before 2020?


----------



## Singidunum

It's a local route, or the made-up corridor XI


----------



## zsimi80

How mutch does this bridge cost? It looks huge 



I'd never climb up there


----------



## Singidunum

The complete project with interchanges and access points is about 400mln e

There will be a metal spire at the top so the bridge pylon will resemble a needle, no observation deck


----------



## zsimi80

I thought I'd never climb up into tower crane cabin


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^there is an AK-47 in the van.


I think that's to demonstrate the effectiveness of the scanner. Notice the spare tire and one of the seats, as well as the top front and just ahead of the rear wheel well, that all have been identified as being suspect.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^that was a joke


----------



## CrazySerb

Edit...


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh photo report from the construction site of a new Danube bridge at Beska (Belgrade - Novi Sad motorway) :



pekson said:


> evo malo svezih slika sa gradilista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betoniranje segmenta 31 na levoj obali izmedju stubova 40 i 41, jos 22,5 metara do stvarnog spajanja mosta :cheers:


----------



## lindenthaler

If u want to enjoy pics of Belgrade infrastructure, Bing just released BirdView of Belgrade
bing.com/maps

a screen;:


----------



## danielstan

Novi Sad means 'new forest'?


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

danielstan said:


> Novi Sad means 'new forest'?


It means 'new plantation'. It's Neoplanta in Latin, a calque of the Serbian word.
By the way, hi everyone! I've been following this thread (and the other one about Belgrade skyscrapers) for about a year now and finally decided to post my first post now.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Arnorian

EUSERB said:


> No i mean't by politics to other countries and to tourists,freedom...that's the closest word i can remember


Freedom House ranks Serbia as "free" and "electoral democracy" in its 2010 report, and as "partly free" in freedom of press (33 out of 100 points, with 0-30 for "free", still ahead of Italy with 34).

electoral democracies (in blue):









overall freedom (free (green), partly free (yellow), not free (blue)):









freedom of press (free (green), partly free (yellow), not free (red)):









Economist Intelligence Unit ranks Serbia as a "flawed democracy" (green(good) - red (bad)):









source: Wikipedia


----------



## MHN

^^
Excellent news for the motorways network, I assume :nuts:


----------



## mcarling

MHN said:


> Excellent news for the motorways network, I assume


Yes, because it means Serbia has a better chance of sooner getting money for motorways from the European Union Regional Development Fund. Croatia has already qualified and will be included in the 2013-18 regional development budget.


----------



## stickedy

Can you please tell me if the serbian motorways are numbered in some way? Is there A1, A2 and so on used? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arnorian

stickedy said:


> Can you please tell me if the serbian motorways are numbered in some way? Is there A1, A2 and so on used? Thanks in advance!


No, motorways are reffered to by the end-points, for example Belgrade-Nis, Belgrade-Sid...


----------



## CrazySerb

According to reports, it looks like construction of the next ~10km or so of Kragujevac - Batocina expressway (Corridor 10/Belgrade-Nis motorway) could finally restart this August - the government has really been dragging its feet on this very important piece of infrastructure, especially as Italy's Fiat is about to start full-scale production (200k cars annually as of 2012) at its Kragujevac factory, where it has so far invested hundreds of millions...:cheers:


----------



## EUSERB

Arnorian said:


> No, motorways are reffered to by the end-points, for example Belgrade-Nis, Belgrade-Sid...


actually they are called by the european number,so horgos-presevo is E-75, Sid - Belgrade E-70 i think and so on...


----------



## Arnorian

EUSERB said:


> actually they are called by the european number,so horgos-presevo is E-75, Sid - Belgrade E-70 i think and so on...


Yes, that is their official designation, but it's never used in normal conversation. A1, A2, A3... type numbering is yet to be introduced.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A-numbering is necessary as Serbia begins to build motorways that are not routed along E-roads.


----------



## CrazySerb

Small update - Batajnica interchange, Batajnica-Dobanovci section of Belgrade's bypass:




























Source: Beobuild.rs


----------



## YU-AMC

cinxxx said:


> There were some works on the motorway exiting the city, I only went to the airport, so didn't really drive much on it, but I don't think it was more then 1km, maybe not even ...


You drove from Romanian Banat to Belgrade airport? Isn't Temisoara airport a lot closer?


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting Serbia - Macedonia - Greece trip report done by SAT, a weekly automotive news show on Serbia's national RTS channel:

Part of the trip through Serbia (Belgrade - Macedonia border)


----------



## x-type

do you know all this year's destinations?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Does SAT patrol make vacation videos each year or this are the series you published in this thread an year ago(3 videos from CRO,MN,MKD+GR)?
I remember that they were planing a trip to bulgarian seashore from Belgrade. Do you have this video also? I want to compare infrastructure in BG and SRB and hear a nonbulgarian opinion about roads and tourism.:cheers:


----------



## x-type

those are from this year


----------



## CrazySerb

These are not really "vacation" videos - SAT's patrols are merely meant to highlight road conditions and accompanying infrastructure (gas stations, rest stops, etc) and warn about various hazards to safety on the roads most Serbian tourists take to reach their favorite summer destinations - Greece is the country most visited by Serbian travallers , followed closely by Montenegro ... where I'm guessing their next trip report will come from. I'll try & post that too, as well as any other trip they make.


----------



## CrazySerb

CrazySerb said:


> Interesting Serbia - Macedonia - Greece trip report done by SAT, a weekly automotive news show on Serbia's national RTS channel:
> 
> Part of the trip through Serbia (Belgrade - Macedonia border)



And here is the part through Macedonia...


----------



## mmmartin

And here is all in one piece, from Beograd to Kasandra, Greece:

http://blip.tv/grckainfocom/sat-patrola-do-grčke-2011-5270359


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

CrazySerb said:


> These are not really "vacation" videos - SAT's patrols are merely meant to highlight road conditions and accompanying infrastructure (gas stations, rest stops, etc) and warn about various hazards to safety on the roads most Serbian tourists take to reach their favorite summer destinations - Greece is the country most visited by Serbian travallers , followed closely by Montenegro ... where I'm guessing their next trip report will come from. I'll try & post that too, as well as any other trip they make.


Thank you!


----------



## cinxxx

YU-AMC said:


> You drove from Romanian Banat to Belgrade airport? Isn't Temisoara airport a lot closer?


Haha, of course it is closer, I would say almost 3 hours closer ).

In fact it was a Wizz Air filight from Memmingen to Belgrade, the only low cost from Germany to Timisoara is only from Dortmund, that would have cost more only to travel by train until Dortmund than take a Lufthansa flight from Munich to Timisoara.

But dew to the fact that Belgrade is not far away, we used the opportunity to do also a small vacation trip, and I also used another route to get to Belgrade, http://goo.gl/maps/ScB3 

The road was good all the way. After Kovin, we took the E-75, payed 180 RSD for the small stretch. I would say the pavement was not so good as you would like it to be for a motorway, and the curves looked to be a little sharp for a motorway, but overall it was OK. It was interesting how for a distance the 2 drive ways were splitted, our way was higher than the other one to the left.


----------



## YU-AMC

Good to know. Well, it's another alternative for you. How did you like Belgrade Airport? I know it was built in 1980s, but just curious to know what you think. Thanks for a detailed overview. 




cinxxx said:


> Haha, of course it is closer, I would say almost 3 hours closer ).
> 
> In fact it was a Wizz Air filight from Memmingen to Belgrade, the only low cost from Germany to Timisoara is only from Dortmund, that would have cost more only to travel by train until Dortmund than take a Lufthansa flight from Munich to Timisoara.
> 
> But dew to the fact that Belgrade is not far away, we used the opportunity to do also a small vacation trip, and I also used another route to get to Belgrade, http://goo.gl/maps/ScB3
> 
> The road was good all the way. After Kovin, we took the E-75, payed 180 RSD for the small stretch. I would say the pavement was not so good as you would like it to be for a motorway, and the curves looked to be a little sharp for a motorway, but overall it was OK. It was interesting how for a distance the 2 drive ways were splitted, our way was higher than the other one to the left.


----------



## cinxxx

I thought it was a nice airport, many parking spaces.
I also liked the aeronautical museum.

Here's a picture


----------



## Bad_Hafen

cinxxx said:


> The road was good all the way. After Kovin, we took the E-75, payed 180 RSD for the small stretch. I would say the pavement was not so good as you would like it to be for a motorway, and *the curves looked to be a little sharp for a motorway,* but overall it was OK. It was interesting how for a distance the 2 drive ways were splitted, our way was higher than the other one to the left.


this is not true, curves are motorway standard.


----------



## cinxxx

^^OK, I believe you, I said it looked to me and my copilot, we can be wrong .


----------



## Bad_Hafen

not can be wrong, you are wrong


----------



## cinxxx

You misunderstood what I said, I meant that myself and the copilot could be wrong.
And that I believe you.
:nuts:


----------



## YU-AMC

cinxxx, thanks again. Cheers.


----------



## CrazySerb

Discovery channel's documentary on the building of Belgrade's new Sava river bridge ... well worth seeing :cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^:cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*To Belgrade Airport*

Some photos from roads in Serbia from my last trips

P1020412 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020414 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020415 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020416 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020417 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020418 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020419 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020420 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020422 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020423 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020424 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*And back*


DSC_1266 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_1267 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_1268 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Road after Pancevo Bridge till Vrsac*


P1020458 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020461 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020460 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020462 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020463 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020464 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020465 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020467 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020470 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020471 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020472 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020474 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020479 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020478 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020481 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020482 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020483 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020484 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020485 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020490 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020487 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020493 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020492 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020494 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1020495 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1020496 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Border near Vrsac - Kovin - Belgrade*


DSC_0887 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0895 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0896 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

DSC_0897 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0899 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0901 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Bridge over Danube after Kovin*


DSC_0908 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0909 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Entering Autoput*


DSC_0911 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0912 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0913 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

DSC_0914 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0915 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0916 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

DSC_0917 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0918 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0919 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Bonus: Avala*


DSC_0922 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


DSC_0923 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## Bad_Hafen

cute
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3054/5843543810_da8e102245_b.jpg


----------



## CrazySerb

Great shots, thank you for sharing them with us :cheers:


----------



## shpirtkosova

I don't know why Serbia has still kept the old Yugo yellow signage? Why not change to a modern European style blue signs with white text? Like in Kosovo and Albania for example.. I see FYROM still uses these yellow signs too. The blue signage and white text looks a lot more clearer and aesthetically pleasing especially at night.


----------



## sallae2

Color scheme of signage on roads in Serbia is:

Green - Motorways (E75, E70, ...)
Blue - State roads (Magistrale) M1, M2, ...
Yellow - Regional roads R1, R2, ...

Color of signage on motorways in Europe:


----------



## cinxxx

I'm happy you liked them. And I have to add that I enjoyed driving your roads every-time. And I had the opportunity to drive some regional roads, they were all very OK, I would add, better than the Romanian ones.

About the yellow color, I don't have anything against it, I find it nice.

Some of the drivers are kind of reckless (I am a more prudent driver), we got overtaken on the motorway on the emergency lane :bash:. But in Belgrade it was OK, many times I got the wrong lane, but I was allowed to get to the right one, after signaling the drivers (maybe also because they saw the foreign numbers - tourists :lol. Even the taxi driver I cut the path, waved me to go go go . Of course I thanked every time.

Also, about the Serbian police, I was never stopped (like many Romanians are complaining), and we saw them, they saw us, but I was almost always driving 80 km/h .

And about the people, very very nice people. A colleague of mine was first time in Belgrade, and he was so surprised about how people stopped us, after hearing us speak Romanian, asking us how we liked it there. Where we are from. One guy asked me to tell him how we say "open the door" (he knew almost the words), and the custom say on Easter, he knew only the first part "Christos a înviat", I completed the other for him "Adevărat a înviat".

Cheers :cheers:

PS: Sorry for the offtopic part.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

shpirtkosova said:


> I don't know why Serbia has still kept the old Yugo yellow signage? Why not change to a modern European style blue signs with white text? Like in Kosovo and Albania for example.. I see FYROM still uses these yellow signs too. The blue signage and white text looks a lot more clearer and aesthetically pleasing especially at night.


modern blue :nuts: old-fashion green :nuts:

God!
BTW Albania has green as well.


----------



## Norsko

Germany, Luxembourg and Norway ( in addition to Slovenia, Croatia and Bosnia) use black on yellow as well. I find it clear and visible.


----------



## Uppsala

And I think the signs at the Serbian motorways looks like normal European signs at motorways. I think the Serbian signs are quite good. The only thing I missing is numbers at the junctions. They have a few numbers at some junctions in Belgrade, but still not at the rest of the Serbian motorway network. But I think thats comming quite soon to the rest of Serbia.


----------



## YU-AMC

The roads seem to be in the decent shape, but I think we need the motorway from Belgrade - RO border. The new corridor 11 is one amazing opportunity for Romania and Serbia as well. 





cinxxx said:


> I'm happy you liked them. And I have to add that I enjoyed driving your roads every-time. And I had the opportunity to drive some regional roads, they were all very OK, I would add, better than the Romanian ones.
> 
> About the yellow color, I don't have anything against it, I find it nice.
> 
> Some of the drivers are kind of reckless (I am a more prudent driver), we got overtaken on the motorway on the emergency lane :bash:. But in Belgrade it was OK, many times I got the wrong lane, but I was allowed to get to the right one, after signaling the drivers (maybe also because they saw the foreign numbers - tourists :lol. Even the taxi driver I cut the path, waved me to go go go . Of course I thanked every time.
> 
> Also, about the Serbian police, I was never stopped (like many Romanians are complaining), and we saw them, they saw us, but I was almost always driving 80 km/h .
> 
> And about the people, very very nice people. A colleague of mine was first time in Belgrade, and he was so surprised about how people stopped us, after hearing us speak Romanian, asking us how we liked it there. Where we are from. One guy asked me to tell him how we say "open the door" (he knew almost the words), and the custom say on Easter, he knew only the first part "Christos a înviat", I completed the other for him "Adevărat a înviat".
> 
> Cheers :cheers:
> 
> PS: Sorry for the offtopic part.


----------



## MareCar

shpirtkosova said:


> I don't know why Serbia has still kept the old Yugo yellow signage? Why not change to a modern European style blue signs with white text? .


:lol: :nuts:


----------



## Tihi_RSK

*Niceeee*



CrazySerb said:


> Discovery channel's documentary on the building of Belgrade's new Sava river bridge ... well worth seeing :cheers:


It is gona be a beautiful bridge !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There have been various reports of Dutch people being fined in Serbia for not having an international driver's license. Is it correct it is necessary to have an international driver's license?


----------



## mcarling

If Serbia wants to continue to enjoy visa-free travel to and eventually join the EU, then honouring EU driving licenses is necessary.


----------



## vectom

if EU wants to continue its citizens to enjoy driving in Serbia with EU driving licences without having international driving licences, then honouring Serbian driving licenses for EU roads driving is necessary. 

Right?


----------



## cinxxx

What's the difference between?
I have one like this 









I had a look on the foreign affairs ministry website, where it says "Permisul de conducere 
Permisul de conducere românesc este recunoscut.", which means the Romanian drivers license is recognized.

source: http://www.mae.ro/travel-conditions/3742#836


----------



## sallae2

There is a today's news that some drivers from Austria complained about a fee of 150 € for not having IDL. 
After an intervention from "ARBO" and Austrian Embassy this requirement has been lifted for Austrians. 
I am hoping that we got promise that Austria will lift IDL requirement for drivers from Serbia. 

I believe that IDL is required for Dutch drivers (like it is for drivers from some other countries, as well), but it could be the case that this was not enforced ... until recently.

Drivers from Serbia, for driving in other countries need IDL (20 €) and insurance card (20 €). As of 1.1.2012 insurance card wont be needed for most of European countries. 
IDL is required for:
Austria, Bulgaria, France, Greece, Netherlands, Italy, Macedonia, Germany, Turkey, Great Britain
and is recommended for:
Norway, Romania, Slovakia, Swiss










For driving in Romania, Bulgaria and Greece a fire extinguisher is required.



*edit:*

Please, note that IDL requirements shown above is for drivers from Serbia, for driving in other countries.

I do not know IDL requirements for drivers from other countries, when driving in Serbia.

The info above is taken from Serbian Auto Association web site
http://www.amss.org.rs/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=199&Itemid=138


----------



## Belgrader

As far as I know, Serbian drivers need international license for EU roads, so it is natural that EU drivers need intl. license for Serbian roads. Right?


----------



## Christophorus

ChrisZwolle said:


> There have been various reports of Dutch people being fined in Serbia for not having an international driver's license. Is it correct it is necessary to have an international driver's license?


Seems to be correct... hno: thats crazy bullsh*** (sorry for that), here is a link from Austria (in german though)

http://derstandard.at/1308186466969...rnationaler-Fuehrerschein-fuer-Serbien-noetig


----------



## vectom

cinxxx said:


> What's the difference between?
> I have one like this


Republic of Serbia driver licence:









fulfills all current EU standards of documents' safety, biometric, chipped, databased, etc. 

Now if EU (except handful of countries) requires citizens of Serbia to obtain International licence over this one, and fines Serbian drivers for not having them, I can't see anything wrong if Serbia requires international licences for EU drivers as well, and acts the very same.


----------



## cinxxx

Yes, you are right, of course.

But what about the one I posted? 

As I said, on the Romanian website of external affairs, it's stated that the Romanian license is OK. I didn't have troubles until now, I hope I won't have, cause I like driving to Serbia. Or maybe because RO didn't enforce the international to you, SRB didn't wither to RO?


----------



## alexQ

The Romanian driving llicense even the new model posted here isn't biometric or chipped,it is just a new model which is being issued for about 2 years now


----------



## mcarling

vectom said:


> if EU wants to continue its citizens to enjoy driving in Serbia with EU driving licences without having international driving licences, then honouring Serbian driving licenses for EU roads driving is necessary.
> 
> Right?





Belgrader said:


> As far as I know, Serbian drivers need international license for EU roads, so it is natural that EU drivers need intl. license for Serbian roads. Right?


Politics is not always logical or fair. It often comes down to who wants what from whom and who has more power. I think Serbia wants to join the EU more than the least interested member states of the EU (since unanimity is required) want Serbia to join.

Similarly, the EU never changes its laws to conform to that of applicant states. The applicants are always required to change their law to conform with EU law. Is it fair? Maybe not, but that's the way it is.

Serbian driving licenses will automatically become valid throughout the EU when Serbia joins the EU.


----------



## CrazySerb

That won't happen anytime soon...



> *"Germany will demand that Serbia recognizes Kosovo"*
> Source: Beta
> 
> *BELGRADE -- At the end of its EU accession talks, Serbia will have to recognize Kosovo - otherwise German MPs will not approve its accession to the organization.*
> 
> This was heard today from a delegation of visiting German MPs, who held an informal conversation with reporters and editors of Belgrade-based media
> http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics-article.php?yyyy=2011&mm=06&dd=22&nav_id=75057


So, EU drivers better bring some extra euros while driving through Serbia


----------



## ultrags

*Batajnica-Dobanovci*

Hello, I will ask my Serbian friends on Belgrade ring road from Novisad finished 22 Batajnica-Dobanovci. I drive to Nis next week later to Istanbul and will come from Hungary E75. To get rid of Belgrade downtown and bridge building, I run from Noviad-Batajnica-Dobanovci if it is done, and then to E75 Nis highway. How much is done by Subotico-Novisad highway?

Thanks


----------



## mcarling

CrazySerb said:


> That won't happen anytime soon.


No one thinks that Serbia will join the EU soon (next five years) but progress is being made.



CrazySerb said:


> So, EU drivers better bring some extra euros while driving through Serbia


Great. Just what Serbia needs -- more corruption. :-(


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^why corruption? if you are the one breaking law?


mcarling said:


> Politics is not always logical or fair. It often comes down to who wants what from whom and who has more power. I think Serbia wants to join the EU more than the least interested member states of the EU (since unanimity is required) want Serbia to join.
> 
> Similarly, the EU never changes its laws to conform to that of applicant states. The applicants are always required to change their law to conform with EU law. Is it fair? Maybe not, but that's the way it is.
> 
> *Serbian driving licenses will automatically become valid throughout the EU when Serbia joins the EU.*


:lol::lol:


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ I hope Serbia will join the EU very soon.

But wtf is "recommended"?? So it is compulsory or not? You have the "chance" to receive a fine or not? I hate things which are not "yes" or "no", but "maybe". Because some could be the victim of a police patrol which takes "recommended" too serious.


----------



## Pepov

Hello,

I am going to drive from Montenegro (Budva,Podgorica) to Beograd. How do the "21" and "22" look like? Are there any problems in traveling those roads? How fast i can drive there (i mean average speed, time of travel) I will be very thankful for any answers 

Greetings from Poland


----------



## sallae2

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ I hope Serbia will join the EU very soon.
> 
> But wtf is "recommended"?? So it is compulsory or not? You have the "chance" to receive a fine or not? I hate things which are not "yes" or "no", but "maybe". Because some could be the victim of a police patrol which takes "recommended" too serious.


I will add a note to my previous post and try to make this clearer.
The info posted is for Serbian drivers, driving in other countries.
It is taken from Serbian Auto Association.
http://www.amss.org.rs/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=199&Itemid=138

So, they recommend the drivers from Serbia to obtain IDL if they plan to drive in Romania.

I do not know if IDL is required for drivers from Romania, when driving in Serbia.


----------



## MareCar

Christophorus said:


> Seems to be correct... hno: thats crazy bullsh*** (sorry for that), here is a link from Austria (in german though)
> 
> http://derstandard.at/1308186466969...rnationaler-Fuehrerschein-fuer-Serbien-noetig


He pretty much said it:



Belgrader said:


> As far as I know, Serbian drivers need international license for EU roads, so it is natural that EU drivers need intl. license for Serbian roads. Right?


Only drivers from countries which require Serbian drivers to have an international drivers license are required one for Serbia. 

That's logical. Or why should you not have to have something in another persons home which you require him to have in yours? Do you think you're somehow better than him?



mcarling said:


> Great. Just what Serbia needs -- more corruption. :-(


How is it corruption if you break a law and have to pay a fine? Bring your international drivers license and you won't have to pay the fine, it's very simple.


----------



## mcarling

MareCar said:


> That's logical. Or why should you not have to have something in another persons home which you require him to have in yours? Do you think you're somehow better than him?


The EU didn't ask to join Serbia. Serbia asked to join the EU.



MareCar said:


> How is it corruption if you break a law and have to pay a fine? Bring your international drivers license and you won't have to pay the fine, it's very simple.


Enacting laws which criminalize behavior which does no harm to anyone else and does not risk harm to anyone else just to impose a discriminatory tax is a form of institutionalized corruption. Bad laws should be repealed.

If Serbian driving licenses are up to EU standards of testing before issuance and verification of authenticity, then the EU should honour Serbian driving licenses without an IDL. 

Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## BND

It seems that the question of international driving licence is regulated by bilateral agreements between Serbia and other countries, not on Serbia-EU level. For example Hungarians don't need IDL in Serbia.


----------



## vectom

that is the whole point.


----------



## MareCar

mcarling said:


> The EU didn't ask to join Serbia. Serbia asked to join the EU.


a) This has nothing to do with the EU, genius.

b) I know that Spiel, and you don't have to make it obvious, we all know that the EU is using the accession as a pressure tool. "You want to join us so conform with our demands and disregard our behaviour towards you, you are at the disadvantage and we are putting you into your place" . But it has nothing to do with this.



> Enacting laws which criminalize behavior which does no harm to anyone else and does not risk harm to anyone else just to impose a discriminatory tax is a form of institutionalized corruption. Bad laws should be repealed.


Then start in your own country, since they have exactly the same law which requires drivers from Serbia to carry an international drivers license or get denied entry or have to pay a fine. And contrary to Serbia, they have probably been enforcing it the past 20 years, while Serbia has just started enforcing it. But now suddenly Serbia is the bad, greedy guy because you are somehow superior to a Serb and shouldn't have the same rules applied to you which you apply to him? 



> If Serbian driving licenses are up to EU standards of testing before issuance and verification of authenticity, then the EU should honour Serbian driving licenses without an IDL.


Nothing to do with EU, it has been explained several times already, there is even a map which shows the countries in question.



> Two wrongs don't make a right.


What kind of stupid crap is that? It is just fair that if some country demands Serbian drivers to have an IDL and to have to go through all the hassle and costs required to aquire one, Serbia does the same for the country in question. It's called reciprocity. 

If you want it to be over, don't whine about Serbia as if they did something wrong, I am pretty sure they couldn't care less about your IDL, instead tell it to your own government which requires Serbian drivers to have one. As soon as they drop it, Serbia will do the same.


----------



## mcarling

MareCar said:


> a) This has nothing to do with the EU, genius.
> 
> b) I know that Spiel, and you don't have to make it obvious, we all know that the EU is using the accession as a pressure tool. "You want to join us so conform with our demands and disregard our behaviour towards you, you are at the disadvantage and we are putting you into your place" . But it has nothing to do with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Then start in your own country, since they have exactly the same law which requires drivers from Serbia to carry an international drivers license or get denied entry or have to pay a fine. And contrary to Serbia, they have probably been enforcing it the past 20 years, while Serbia has just started enforcing it. But now suddenly Serbia is the bad, greedy guy because you are somehow superior to a Serb and shouldn't have the same rules applied to you which you apply to him?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with EU, it has been explained several times already, there is even a map which shows the countries in question.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of stupid crap is that? It is just fair that if some country demands Serbian drivers to have an IDL and to have to go through all the hassle and costs required to aquire one, Serbia does the same for the country in question. It's called reciprocity.
> 
> If you want it to be over, don't whine about Serbia as if they did something wrong, I am pretty sure they couldn't care less about your IDL, instead tell it to your own government which requires Serbian drivers to have one. As soon as they drop it, Serbia will do the same.


Your post makes a load of personal assumptions about me, most of which are false.

I haven't written that the way things are is the way things should be. I've written that the way things are is the way things are. Your complaint reduces to "life isn't fair." You're right. Life isn't fair. Get used to it.


----------



## YU-AMC

The union with Russian brothers!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

mcarling said:


> The EU didn't ask to join Serbia. Serbia asked to join the EU.


I don't get the point? It is pure reciprocity system. Joining EU has nothing to do with the topic and EU is not some imaginary entity it is consisted of 27 states.


mcarling said:


> T
> If Serbian driving licenses are up to EU standards of testing before issuance and verification of authenticity, then the EU should honour Serbian driving licenses without an IDL.


really?


----------



## Christophorus

Bad_Hafen said:


> It is pure reciprocity system.


Thats not the problem, i simply ask (myself) why someone in Serbia excavates a law which is clearly from SFRJ-times and which was not applied for like twenty years! Even in the 90ies when Serbia was isolated by the UN-embargo no one was ever asking for an international driving license.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You don't need a visa for Serbia. You do not even need to bring a passport with you, an ID-card is sufficient. But you do need a international drivers' license? I think the whole idea behind the IDL is quite outdated... it dates back to 1949.


----------



## MareCar

mcarling said:


> Your post makes a load of personal assumptions about me, most of which are false.
> 
> I haven't written that the way things are is the way things should be. I've written that the way things are is the way things are. Your complaint reduces to "life isn't fair." You're right. Life isn't fair. Get used to it.


I make no personal assumptions, I ask questions.

It's the other way around. You complain that life is getting a bit fairer, and you obviously don't like it.



Christophorus said:


> Thats not the problem, i simply ask (myself) why someone in Serbia excavates a law which is clearly from SFRJ-times and which was not applied for like twenty years! Even in the 90ies when Serbia was isolated by the UN-embargo no one was ever asking for an international driving license.


It was and is applied in the countries in question against Serbian drivers. Ask them why they do it, Serbia just imitated their behaviour to show them what it's like for Serbian drivers, and we can now all see if you like to be treated the way you treat others. The countries in question should just drop the requirement for Serbian drivers to have an IDL, and Serbia will do the same.

Why? Because the current system (before they started enforcing it) is unfair and disadvantagious to Serbian drivers. So Serbia evened the field in the hopes that others would realize their mistakes. Serbia does very well know that the idea of an IDL is outdated and unnecessary, that's why they weren't enforcing it for twenty years. But now that Serbs can travel more freely, they still need to go trough the hassle and costs of getting an IDL, and that's what they want to change.



ChrisZwolle said:


> But you do need a international drivers' license? I think the whole idea behind the IDL is quite outdated... it dates back to 1949.


Tell that to your government.  It's reciprocity.


----------



## mcarling

MareCar said:


> I make no personal assumptions, I ask questions.
> 
> It's the other way around. You complain that life is getting a bit fairer, and you obviously don't like it.


There you go again, making assumptions about me and being wrong again. I haven't complained about fairness. I haven't complained about reciprocity. I haven't written anything at all about liking or disliking the situation or any part of it.


----------



## Christophorus

Vienna Convention on Road Traffic 1968:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vienna_Convention_on_Road_Traffic
http://www.jus.uio.no/english/services/library/treaties/07/7-02/unece_road_traffic.xml



> Article 41
> Validity of driving permits
> 1.
> 
> Contracting Parties shall recognize:
> 
> (a)
> 
> *any domestic *permit drawn up in their national language or in one of their national languages or, if not drawn up in such a language, *accompanied by a certified translation*;
> (b)
> 
> *any domestic permit conforming to the provisions of Annex 6 to this Convention*; and
> (c)
> 
> any international permit conforming to the provisions of Annex 7 to this Convention as valid for driving in their territories a vehicle coming within the categories covered by the permit, provided that the permit is still valid and that it was issued by another Contracting Party or sub-division thereof or by an association duly empowered thereto by such other Contracting Party. The provisions of this paragraph shall not apply to learner-driver permits.
> 2. ...





> Annex 6
> Domestic driving permit
> 1.
> 
> The domestic driving permit shall consist either of a sheet in format A7 (74 x 105 mm - 2.91 x 4.13 inches), or of a double (148 x 105 mm - 5.82 x 4.13 inches) or triple 222 x 105 mm - 8.78 x 4.13 inches) sheet which can be folded to that format. The colour shall be pink.
> 2.
> 
> *The permit shall be printed in the language or languages prescribed by the authority issuing it or empowered to issue it; it shall, however bear the title " Permis de conduire " in French, with or without the same title in other languages.*
> 3.
> 
> Handwritten or typed entries made on the permit shall either be in Latin characters or English cursive script only, or be repeated in that form.
> 
> ...


So, concerning this, asking for international driving licences from serbian drivers in other countries, as well as searching for those in Serbia from foreign drivers are a breaking of the mentioned Vienna convention which is an international treaty in my opinion.

Sorry friends for getting this so far off topic, but some things should be getting cleared.


----------



## SrpskoNorvesko

MareCar said:


> It was and is applied in the countries in question against Serbian drivers. Ask them why they do it, Serbia just imitated their behaviour to show them what it's like for Serbian drivers, and we can now all see if you like to be treated the way you treat others. The countries in question should just drop the requirement for Serbian drivers to have an IDL, and Serbia will do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you are talking to a wall here. I fully understand the game here. If one country makes these demands towards citizens from another country, its just normal to do the same in return. Stop complaining about it here at least.
> 
> While talking about drivers in the EU and in Serbia; does anyone know if i with my drivers license from Norway, it is standardized apossibilfter EU-Schengen (thank God we are not in EU), can drive woth no problem in Serbia? I am also thinking about renting a car while I am in Serbia in august. Either renting a car on Belgrade airport or in Sombor.
> 
> Anyone from Sombor here, and are there posibilities to rent a car, safe and cheap there?
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazySerb

Iconic shots of Belrade's new Ada bridge...taken today :cheers:



Mogambo said:


> Današnja..


----------



## tom666

Nice  What's the water temperature? Seems high enough..


----------



## x-type

what actually is international driver's licence? :?


----------



## mcarling

x-type said:


> what actually is international driver's licence? :?


I had to get one about 25 years ago for driving in Japan. They may have changed since then, but 25 years ago the IDL was a booklet with about 16 or 24 languages, one per page, listing the vehicle types one was licensed to operate. It essentially served as a translation into a large number of languages of the driver's regular license. It was valid for only one year and only together with the regular license. Other than serving as an official translation, it was pointless.


----------



## x-type

oh i know, i have that thing. it is valid for 5 years. it is useless piece of paper where are written all the things as in normal (old type) licence. i took it to rent a car 3 years ago, but i didn't need it. i have thrown 25€.


----------



## CrazySerb

Something for all the fast-food lovers driving through Serbia...

Google-translated article...



> *Opened the first McDonald's restaurant along the highway in Serbia*
> 24th June 2011. | 16:53 Source: Emg.rs
> 
> The first "McDonald's" (McDonald's) restaurant along the highway in Serbia was opened today near Velika Plana, it was announced from the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly opened "McDonald's" in Velika Plana has a total of 220 seats in the restaurant is "Mekdrajv" (McDrive).
> 
> New "McDonald's" is located near the hotel "Balkan" and pump the Oil Industry of Serbia, at the 95th kilometer highway from Belgrade to Nis, and its construction began in early March this year.
> 
> The newest fast food restaurant will officially open on Saturday, 25 June from 8:30 pm, when it will be hosted by all-day program for all visitors.
> 
> "McDonald's" restaurant in Velika Plana is the first restaurant that opens on the highway in our country, fifteenth in the order in Serbia, 11 were in Belgrade and one in Novi Sad, Subotica and Nis


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of interesting, random photos from Serbia's motorways...


Belgrade-Sid:


----------



## Christophorus

sallae2 said:


> Today, RTS will run a patrol towards Montenegro ...
> 
> we all believe that courtesy of Crazy, a youtube of it will soon appear in this thread ...


Here is the report on the site of RTS (serbian TV):

http://www.rts.rs/page/tv/sr/story/22/RTS+Satelit/912192/SAT.html

Extremely weird speed limits in Montenegro and police every few kilometers...


----------



## zsimi80

Belgrade ? Why did they write the English name of the city?


----------



## Djurizmo

blagun said:


> Which variant is optimal for passing thru Belgrade from Nis/Sofia to Novi sad/Budapest:
> 
> 1. Southern ring: Vrcin-Ostruznica-Dobanovci-back to Belgrade-Novi sad
> 2. Passing downtown: Trg Slavia-Trg Republike (or in front of the Skupstina)-tunnel-Brankov most-Novi Beograd
> 3. Gazela bridge
> 
> I have basic knowledges of the streets of Belgrade and the passing thru the town center won't be a problem for me.


3!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

zsimi80 said:


> Belgrade ? Why did they write the English name of the city?


because it is road leading from airport to the city


----------



## zsimi80

Bad_Hafen said:


> because it is road leading from airport to the city


I see. Thanks.


----------



## CrazySerb

SAT's patrol towards Montenegro coastline - the highlight here is the new Zabljak-Niksic-Risan road in Montenegro which includes a 2,3km tunnel Ivica, as well as stunning natural beauty of Serbia & Montenegro (you'll see glimpses of a number of lakes, Zlatibor & Durmitor national parks, Boka Kotor Bay, etc) ...all in all, a video worth seeing even for those who don't understand Serbian language:

1/4





2/4





3/4





4/4


----------



## CrazySerb

While there are problems of a financial nature with a few companies involved in the construction of motorways in Serbia, everything is happening "according to schedule", if we are to believe the country's infrastructure minister ... 

Google-translated article...



> BELGRADE, 29.06.2011
> *Mrkonjic: Northern Corridor 10 finished in August *
> 
> Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic announced that the Northern Corridor 10 will be fully completed in August and that the road builders of that day continue to build and maintain roads in Serbia.
> 
> *"The next month, gradually release the Northern Corridor 10, as we ended up remaining shares. The section from Horgos to Belgrade will be completely finished by the end of July or at least in the first days of August," he said in an interview today Mrkonjić "News". *
> 
> *"The remaining sections of the north end of the year will be completed a total of 180 kilometers of highway. This is by far the highest in history. Tenders have been launched and the selected contractors for another 150 kilometers of highway. Within two years from now, will be finished complete Corridor 10" , said Mrkonjic and said it was the largest in terms of the global economic crisis, a spectacular result. *
> 
> *He said he would work on the bridge Gazelle practically be completed in February, the highway through Belgrade until the end of the flight, round trip from the stream drum is closed and the bypass Dobanovci - Batajnica will be ready in a year.
> 
> "Grandiose Beška bridge will open this fall finally. For July 7, will be fully connected to the bridge construction and will be able to walk across it to move. Practically the other final works," said Mrkonjić. *
> 
> *On the route Belgrade - Bar, the so-called Corridor 11, the end of the section will be completed Ub - Lajkovac and will begin work on the relations of Obrenovac to Uba and Lajkovac to Ljig, which is 250 million euros, he said and announced Tenders will be announced soon. *
> 
> He said that the blockade "Nibens group" did not endanger the work on the corridor and other roads in Serbia because "Nibens" had only one section of 24 kilometers in the North Corridor.
> 
> Mrkonjić said that the bank which "Nibens groups" (owned by Milo Đurašković arrested for financial affairs), owes money to practically take over management of the company.
> 
> "I expect that banks set for Wednesday in their managers 'Nibens' and that's a bad episode with blockades and strikes remain behind us," said Mrkonjić.
> 
> "We have a commitment that none of the workers losing their jobs. And, everyone who is found to be involved in fraud will have to answer before the law," said Mrkonjić.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh update from the construction site of Beska bridge ... Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway:



pekson said:


> Evo malo novih slika sa mosta


----------



## cylens

if Sava Bridge in Belgrad is undercostruction, coming from Zagreb going to Romania, wich way should/can i take?


----------



## cinxxx

cylens said:


> if Sava Bridge in Belgrad is undercostruction, coming from Zagreb going to Romania, wich way should/can i take?


Where exactly in Romania are you coming?

If you will travel to Arad/Timisoara, from Zagreb, you have 2 choices from:
- go http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Z...ugIdsPFDASmntQ_LfWdFRzFJZ5NzZK9_Uw&mra=ls&z=8 with mention that M43 is done till Mako.

-go E70 all the way till Belgrade and then http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Š...ugIdsPFDASmntQ_LfWdFRzFJZ5NzZK9_Uw&mra=ls&z=9

I passed Belgrade over Brancov bridge, and the other one, with tram lines. Didn't go over Gazela.

If you want to go more north to Romania, for example Oradea, I think Hungary is the best choice, like this http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Z...zgIdBc1OASlTI3Zo40dGRzFEU13WhqRVGw&mra=ls&z=7


----------



## cylens

borlovenii vechi, so going to Naidas :-(
belgrad scary me a little bit, i don't understand how to go in and out if that famous bridge is under-costruction...hno:


----------



## sallae2

Belgrade Tv/Radio station "Studio B", provides information in regards to traffic on the bridges.

They have a site showing web cams of the bridges:
http://www.studiob.rs/mostovi.php

To see traffic at:

- *Gazela* Bridge
http://www.studiob.rs/most.php?id=gazela

- *Savski* Bridge
http://www.studiob.rs/most.php?id=savski most

- *Branko* Bridge
http://www.studiob.rs/most.php?id=brankov most

The links above are for live streaming in the browser. 



If someone prefers to watch it in the player (like Windows Media Player, etc.), here are the links:

- *Gazela* Bridge
mms://beotelmedia.beotel.net/gazela

- *Savski* Bridge
mms://beotelmedia.beotel.net/savski

- *Branko* Bridge
mms://beotelmedia.beotel.net/brankov


----------



## cinxxx

cylens said:


> borlovenii vechi, so going to Naidas :-(
> belgrad scary me a little bit, i don't understand how to go in and out if that famous bridge is under-costruction...hno:


Don't worry, it's not that hard.
If you have a GPS it will get you in the end on the right way.
But you could one thing if you want to avoid Gazela Bridge, exit the motorway and go thru Zemun, and Novi Beograd over Brancov bridge.

I'm guessing this is he route you figured out: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=D..._mN7OPjiw&mra=dpe&mrsp=3&sz=12&via=1,2,3&z=10

But there is another alternative, to not cross thru Center Belgrade: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=D...RzGBR_mN7OPjiw&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=10&via=1&z=9


----------



## CrazySerb

*Slovenia’s Primorje to Build bridge access roads in Belgrade, Politika Says*
By Misha Savic - Jun 30, 2011 4:38 AM ET .



> Primorje d.d., a Slovenian construction company, will soon start building access roads for a new Belgrade bridge, Politika newspaper reported, citing unidentified municipal officials.
> 
> The 48 million euro contract was signed yesterday and the work is to start in two weeks, the newspaper said.
> 
> Primorje outbid Austria’s Allgemeine Baugesellschaft Porr AG (POS) in the tender, according to the report.



Interesting...a local hobbyist created a perfect 1:1000 scale model of Belgrade's new bridge, which will soon be exhibited for public 
viewing...





























































[/


----------



## cylens

cinxxx said:


> ....I'm guessing this is he route you figured out: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=D..._mN7OPjiw&mra=dpe&mrsp=3&sz=12&via=1,2,3&z=10
> 
> But there is another alternative, to not cross thru Center Belgrade:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=D...RzGBR_mN7OPjiw&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=10&via=1&z=9


i think the second one is better, maybe 20km longer but i supose much faster, isn'it?


----------



## cinxxx

@CrazySerb: very cool maketa :cheers:



cylens said:


> i think the second one is better, maybe 20km longer but i supose much faster, isn'it?


I think for you, the second could be better.
You can also make short stops in Smederevo (to visit the very nice fortress), and Bela Crkva (nice lakes) or maybe Banatska Palanka (for a beautiful view of the Danube, where in the background the Ram fortress can be seen).

PS, here some links from my photo thread (if you follow the thread, you can also make an idea about the road from Romania towards Smederevo):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69441917&postcount=61
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69441939&postcount=62
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69441987&postcount=63
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69442017&postcount=64
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69442035&postcount=65
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69442099&postcount=69

And I think you will also like the road from Oraviţa until your destination, bring a camera to take some shots from there 

:cheers:


----------



## cylens

thanks.
my intention is to arrive as sun and quick as possible, that before i chose the 2nd one.
realy extraordinary your thread.


----------



## CrazySerb

June update - new Sava river bridge:


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

So, anyone knows what's happening with the Ub-Lajkovac motorway construction? Any progress made yet?


----------



## Djurizmo

not_just_a_lurker said:


> So, anyone knows what's happening with the Ub-Lajkovac motorway construction? Any progress made yet?


Yup, they moved trucks from point A to B, and than back. hno:


----------



## Djurizmo

Falusi said:


> Great news!
> I hope, that I can take pics of them on 5th and 15th of August.
> 
> I have some questions:
> 
> - http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4619/belgrd.png
> I still have to go on the old road (red dotted line) to reach Belgrade, or is there a new road (like I marked with a green line) where I can bypass this section?
> 
> - Can I expect traffic jams on the motorway trough Belgrade on a Friday morning around 8.00am?
> 
> - What amount of motorway toll can I expect while travelling trough the whole E75?


You still need to use old road (red dotted line). Friday morning.... yup, there will be a lot of traffic.

Toll: 

Horgoš - Novi Sad - 3,5 EUR
Novi Sad - Belgrade - 2,5 EUR
Belgrade - Niš - 7,5 EUR

If you are going towards MKD, then you have 2 EUR on Doljevac toll station.
If you are going towards BG, then there is no more toll

Have a nice trip!


----------



## CrazySerb

Little bit of advice to anyone travelling through Serbia this summer...or during any other time - keep informed of various sporting events, such as the Wimbledon final this weekend.

Celebrations & welcoming ceremonies can close down an entire motorway...here's a glimpe of how it was yesterday, during the welcome ceremony for Novak Djokovic, world's new #1 ranked tennis player & Wimbledon champion - tens of thousands lined the motorway from Belgrade's airport to Serbia's parliament, where another hundred thousand people awaited him... :cheers:


----------



## Falusi

Thanks for the answers!
So that means i can pay in € too, right? It will make the tings easier.


----------



## lindenthaler

Falusi said:


> Thanks for the answers!
> So that means i can pay in € too, right? It will make the tings easier.


yupp, u ll get change in € too.


----------



## sallae2

web site "Roads of Serbia" provides info for travelers how to avoid traffic jam in Belgrade ...

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/en/info-mapa-zaobici-grad-beograd












*From Novi Sad*












*From Zagreb*












*From Niš*


----------



## MHN

lindenthaler said:


> yupp, u ll get change in € too.


I confirm that!


----------



## jailor

If i will come from Pancevo to go to Zagreb this route avoids working areas in Belgrad?
https://picasaweb.google.com/mihai.gorovei/ImaginiBlogger?authkey=Gv1sRgCIu-1OahwPHRsQE#5626148814387222290


----------



## Djurizmo

jailor said:


> If i will come from Pancevo to go to Zagreb this route avoids working areas in Belgrad?
> https://picasaweb.google.com/mihai.gorovei/ImaginiBlogger?authkey=Gv1sRgCIu-1OahwPHRsQE#5626148814387222290


Correct! But try to avoid early morning and period between 16-18h.


----------



## panda80

If you want to go from Bucharest to Zagreb, there is no need to go via Pancevo, as there is a better route, like this: Bucharest-Craiova-DTS-Portile de Fier border point-Pozarevac(bypass)-E75-Belgrade-Zagreb. Tomorrow I will go from Bucharest to Belgrade, Zagreb and then further on to Austria.


----------



## jailor

Djurizmo said:


> Correct! But try to avoid early morning and period between 16-18h.


I will cross Beograd sunday morning at 8-9 am so i hope will be no traffic. Anyway, many thanks


----------



## Djurizmo

jailor said:


> I will cross Beograd sunday morning at 8-9 am so i hope will be no traffic. Anyway, many thanks


Sunday morning. Piece of cake.


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, its official - today, work has very quietly & without much pomp (unusual in Serbia) started on Belgrade's new Danube river bridge, the so-called "China-Serbia Friendship Bridge". The bridge will be 1,507 metres in length, with 21.5 kilometres of access roads.:cheers:

Completion date: second half of 2014.


----------



## ionut

^^ Best of luck with the Chinese, guys! Please keep us posted, we also consider building some stuff with them. This bridge is financed by them, right? Can you give us some details? :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Some info about that...



> *Chinese to build new Belgrade bridge*
> 
> Chinese, Serbian government and city of Belgrade representatives yesterday signed an interim contract on the construction of the Zemun-Borča bridge.
> The EUR 170mn bridge over the Danube – to be called the Chinese Bridge – will connect the Belgrade municipality of Zemun to Borča in the south of the Banat district, and according to designs, will be 1,507 meters long.
> 
> The deadline for the project to be completed is 2013.
> 
> The pre-contract was signed by the government, the city of Belgrade, and the China Road and Bridge Corporation, that will produce the design and build the bridge.
> 
> *Up to 45 percent of subcontractor jobs and materials used will be Serbian, it was also announced.
> 
> 85 percent of the funds necessary for the construction of the bridge will come from a loan approved by China's Exim Bank.*
> 
> Economy Minister Mlađan Dinkić said that the loan came under "very favorable conditions".
> 
> *He explained that the money will be paid off in the next 15 years, with a three-year grace period and a fixed annual interest rate of three percent.*
> 
> China's Ambassador to Serbia Wei Jighua,said at the signing ceremony on Friday that the Danube bridge will be the largest economic cooperation project that the two countries have undertaken together thus far.
> 
> *"At the same time, it is the largest bridge-building enterprise undertaken by a Chinese company in Europe," the ambassador noted.*


----------



## ionut

Thanks CrazySerb! Please keep us posted. :cheers:


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

"At the same time, it is the largest bridge-building enterprise undertaken by a Chinese company in Europe,"

Hopefully it won't be the last, because it would mean they f-ed something up. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The largest perhaps, but is it also the only one? I can't remember any bridge project in Europe where Chinese companies are building it. Perhaps in Ukraine or Russia.


----------



## CrazySerb

It would be interesting to find out. All in all, Chinese are making great inroads into Europe's construction market :cheers:

Btw, speaking of bridges...there are now three U/C in Belgrade:

Two are over Sava river...

*Ada bridge* - 45 meters left until the main span is connected, planned opening later this year.
(they're starting to look for an official name now - any suggestions?)









*Surcin-Obrenovac bridge* - opening later this year:


















Third one will span the Danube river...

*China-Serbia Friendship Bridge* - preparatory works - Spring 2014 opening:









...while one of the most important existing bridges, *Gazelle bridge* that carries motorway traffic through the city, is undergoing complete reconstruction....









Further down the line, likely by ~2025, at least five further bridges are envisioned - three across Danube and two over Sava river.


----------



## CrazySerb

The main structure of Beska bridge, the last bottleneck along the Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway, has finally been completed this morning - the new Danube crossing will be in operation by September/October :cheers:



> *Beska bridge to be completed by end-September*
> 
> *Beska, 8 July 2011 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic visited today the works on the Beska bridge, whose construction has been completed. This major infrastructure facility, together with access roads, will be operational by the end of September.*
> 
> Mrkonjic, during a tour of the works on the Beska bridge, said that this structure was built in less than three years.
> 
> The Minister said that the northern branch of Corridor 10 in Serbia, from Horgos to Novi Sad, will be completed by mid-August.
> 
> The section will be opened successively, while the ‘Y arm’ should to be completed in October, he announced.
> 
> He also said that during this year 180 kilometres of Corridor 10 motorway will be completed, adding that the entire corridor will be finished by mid-2013.
> 
> Mrkonjic said that all projects and funding for Corridor 10 have been provided, while the works will be done mostly by local companies.
> 
> *The Minister pointed out that tenders have not been called only for 50 kilometres of road on the two most difficult sections – near Grdelica and Pirot, adding that the tenders will be announced this year. *
> 
> *The new bridge near Beska is 2,205 metres long.*


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ It looks very impressive and my opinion is they moved very fast.
I see the logo of Alpine on the bridge and also on that power generator. It is a joint venture there, or only the Austrians?


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ It looks very impressive and my opinion is they moved very fast.
> I see the logo of Alpine on the bridge and also on that power generator. It is a joint venture there, or only the Austrians?


It's interesting that you say they moved very fast. These days the media in Serbia (and the general public for that matter, as far as I can see according to comment) haven't been so positive about the tempo of construction of that bridge. Headlines are all like - ''The Chinese have finished a 42 km long bridge in the same time we have constructed a 2 km one''. Someone would get an impression


----------



## nenea_hartia

not_just_a_lurker said:


> It's interesting that you say they moved very fast. These days the media in Serbia (and the general public for that matter, as far as I can see according to comment) haven't been so positive about the tempo of construction of that bridge. Headlines are all like - ''The Chinese have finished a 42 km long bridge in the same time we have constructed a 2 km one''. Someone would get an impression


On many forums people are praising the Chinese lately. Including the Romanian forums. I agree, they are doing wonders in their country, but here, in Europe, they have rules to follow, including the safety measures & norms and also very strict quality procedures (ISO and so on). The Party which tells you what to do and how to do it isn't an option here, that's why I really don't know many Chinese investments in European infrastructure. I know about a motorway in Poland but it became a complete failure and the Chinese left the site before completion. I know there are legal procedures there, the Chinese against Polish state and viceversa.
Anyway, I don't know if Beska bridge is on the right track or not, or if the time-schedule will be respected. But I'm always checking the Serbian forums and from the beautiful pictures CrazySerb is always posting my impression was that everything went fast.


----------



## CrazySerb

First sections of Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway will open next year...Dimitrovgrad motorway bypass (~8km) by May and Dimitrovgrad-Sukovo-Pirot East (~13km) by October of next year :cheers:

Google-translated...


> Dimitrovgrad, 10.07.2011
> 
> *The route of the bypass and bridges at Dimitrovgrad bypass - finished by May 2012th *
> 
> Dimitrovgrad bypass route with seven bridges of the Corridor will be 10 by May izgređena the 2012th, and section -Dimitrovgrad-Sukovo Pirot (East) until October next year, announced today the Austrian "Alpina".
> 
> In the four lots east of Corridor 10, the Bulgarian border, carried out the earth and concrete works, electrical installations and relocation, the representative told Tanjug "Alpine" Predrag Topalovic.
> 
> Topalovic reminded that the "Alpina" won the tender to construct the bypass without the bypass tunnels.
> 
> "We expect that our part of the bypass will be completed in April or May next year, while the construction of tunnels has not yet begun," said Topalovic.
> 
> Construction of Dimitrovgrad bypass with bridges, but without tunnels, is financed by the World Bank with about 30 million.
> 
> For the construction of tunnels in the tender procedure of choice performers, and the lowest price of 3.83 billion offer is the Greek "Terna SA".
> 
> The whole Dimitrovgrad bypass to the border crossing will be 8.6 kilometers long (miles) - 5.7 km the route, 1.2 km tunnel and two bridges of length 700 and 1,100 meters.
> 
> The route of the future highway to Dimitrovgrad Pirot, where work is also performed "Alpina", bold in two lots, Pirot-Sukovo in length and about six miles Sukovo-Dimitrovgrad, about 8.4 miles, said Topalovic.
> 
> "Construction started in stock, however we have a problem with the material. About a million and 300 thousand cubic meters of material we need for these two sections, "said a representative of" Alpine ".
> 
> Topalovic said that this may be a little delay and that all work should be finished in September or October, the 2012th year.
> 
> Work is funded by the European Bank for Reconstruction & Development with about 30million.
> 
> Eastern Corridor 10 in Serbia, the Prosek near Nis toDimitrovgrad and Bulgarian border is about 83 km in length.
> 
> Minister of Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic and Energy had previously announced that the entire highway on Corridor 10 in Serbia will be completed by mid-2013th year.


----------



## CrazySerb

(Re)construction of dual road & rail bridge in Novi Sad will finally begin this October...



> Saturday 9.07.2011 | 07:57
> *Zezelj bridge construction in October*
> Source: Tanjug
> 
> Novi Sad - Head of the European Union in Serbia Vincent Degert and the mayor of Novi Sad, Igor Pavlicic say that the construction of new Zezelj bridge should begin in October.
> 
> "Detailed design is still underway, I expect that all the permits could be obtained in September, and then the construction itself starts a month later," said Degert.
> 
> I construction contract signed Zezelj bridge in Novi Sad, 25th January this year and just Degert Pavlicic, then Prime Minister of Vojvodina, Bojan Pajtic, Managing Director of "Serbian Railways" Milovan Markovic and head of the Spanish konzoricijumu "AVZI" Jose Alejandro Serrano.
> 
> According to the document, the work will be done Spanish-Italian consortium, which consists of the Spanish company and AZVI "Horta Kozlada" and Italian Tada, winner of international tender.
> 
> The value of the project is 45.3 million euros, up 15 less than originally announced. Almost half of the money, namely 26.2 million grant will provide the EU IPA fund, and the rest will, in the proportion two to one, financed by the Government of Vojvodina and the Novi Sad City.
> 
> Provinces and Novi Sad pay and removal of existing temporary metal bridge, worth a total of 19.1 million euros.
> 
> When signing a construction contract was pointed out that the work would start as soon as weather conditions permit, and that will last a total of 32 months.
> 
> The original road-rail concrete bridge was opened to traffic the 1961st , and was destroyed in NATO bombing of Serbia April 1999. year.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh tour from the construction site of Belgrade's new Ada bridge..:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Back on God's green earth


----------



## CrazySerb

*Chinese companies invited to invest in road construction in Serbia*



> Belgrade, 11 July 2011 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic today invited Chinese state companies to take part in the construction of Belgrade–Bar motorway and the modernisation of the Serbian railroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a meeting with Chinese businesspeople and bank representatives, Mrkonjic voiced his belief that Chinese companies have an interest in the project to construct Corridor 10 and Belgrade–Bar motorway project, estimated at around €5 billion, as well as the modernisation of the Serbian railroad, estimated at €4.6 billion.
> 
> He said that two more tenders will be called for construction of sections on Corridor 10 in southern Serbia and invited Chinese companies to take part in this as well.
> 
> The Minister reiterated that almost 180 kilometres of the motorway will be completed by the end of the year, and that the plan is to finish the entire portion of Corridor 10 that runs through Serbia by mid-2013.
> 
> Representatives of the Chinese delegation underlined that they are open for negotiations and talks, but noted that it will be difficult to get more favourable loans such as the one obtained for revitalisation of thermo electrical power plant Kostolac.


----------



## dasHHa

CrazySerb said:


> Slow news day...thirty million euros worth of scanning equipment to be installed at Serbia's border-crossings:


30 Mill Euros and there is no even HD "color" camera and High color accuracy IPS monitor in standard equipment package??


----------



## dasHHa

lindenthaler said:


> If u want to enjoy pics of Belgrade infrastructure, Bing just released BirdView of Belgrade
> bing.com/maps
> 
> a screen;:


Ovaj mostic (pretpostavljam:gasovod/toplovod) bode u pogled sa visine!!Zasto nisu uradili podzemnu denivelaciju,ispod kolovoza.Ako je vec morao mosticem bar su mogli malo geomteriju da prate pa da bude u sredini ringa/kruznog toka!Krovovi arene i garaze su totalno nemastoviti.Kad se vec hvalimo malinama i sljivama mogli su bar uradit dekoracije krovova sa malinama ili bilo sta veselo i privlacno.Made in serbia-kao sto su tribine ispisane na F1 stazi u Sangaju :Made by China


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^ovdje moras engleski pisati.


----------



## dasHHa

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^ovdje moras engleski pisati.


Sorry...skontao sam i ja.Ispravicu i prevesti na ENG


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Таман кад отворе нови мост преко Бешке могу да сруше стари јер је у очајном стању hno:


----------



## nenea_hartia

CrazySerb, do you know what it is the red spot on the pile, just below Porr's logo?
Btw, I told it once but I have to tell it again: the bridge is outstanding!



CrazySerb said:


>


----------



## CrazySerb

It seems to be the logo of the Louis Berger Group ...



> Louis Berger Group Inc. in association with Euro Gardi Group (About us)
> 
> SERVICES
> 
> In order to assist with the implementation of the project, the City of Belgrade has selected a Consultant to perform the role of Project Manager and Engineer (PME) for the project. This Contract was awarded to Louis Berger Group Inc, in association with Euro Gardi Group. The PME is providing support to the City of Belgrade in all aspects of project cycle management, including design review, preparation of works documentation, procurement, works supervision and contract administration.
> 
> The PME will provide project management services over several distinct phases of the Project.
> 
> The start date of the PME contract was agreed as 1st February 2007 and it is envisaged to last 58 months. Services to be provided during this period include project preparation, procurement of works and services, works supervision, works defect notification period and works contract close out.


----------



## MareCar

Some other Logo.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

CrazySerb said:


> It would be interesting to find out. All in all, Chinese are making great inroads into Europe's construction market :cheers:
> 
> Btw, speaking of bridges...there are now three U/C in Belgrade:
> 
> Two are over Sava river...
> 
> 
> *Surcin-Obrenovac bridge* - opening later this year:


Is the bridge to be "single lane alternating' traffic? :? It certainly appears to be that way going by the above pic. There, the bridge deck *APPEARS* to be only 4 meters wide. Not that's a bad thing. Gives you an excuse to be late to work. :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## SeanT

Well, it is an impressive bridge, very nice


----------



## MareCar

Fargo Wolf said:


> Is the bridge to be "single lane alternating' traffic? :? It certainly appears to be that way going by the above pic. There, the bridge deck *APPEARS* to be only 4 meters wide. Not that's a bad thing. Gives you an excuse to be late to work. :lol: :tongue2:


Look at the guy and the helmet on the far right, and look at the guy on the far left. It's wide enough for two lanes:

Here are two more pictures:
http://www.kurir-info.rs/static/imgs/article_thumbs/632x474/uploads/2011-06/67100.jpg

http://www.beograd.rs/beoinfo/1432804_most_Obrenovac_Surcin_v.jpg


----------



## sallae2

Fargo Wolf said:


> Is the bridge to be "single lane alternating' traffic? :? It certainly appears to be that way going by the above pic. There, the bridge deck *APPEARS* to be only 4 meters wide. Not that's a bad thing. Gives you an excuse to be late to work. :lol: :tongue2:



*Construction of bridge across the Sava continues on February 2* 

Market News & Opportunities

Tuesday, 01 February 2011 21:14

Works on the bridge across the Sava, which will connect Obrenovac and Surcin, will start again tomorrow in Obrenovac. The six-year building of the Obrenovac bridge was discontinued in 1999 and Mostogradnja has been hired to continue its construction. The bridge structure, part of lanes, and the access road on the side of Surcin have not been finished yet, while works on access roads on the side of Obrenovac have not even started yet.

Steel part of the bridge across the river is 450 meters long, while another 180 meters on the side of Surcin will be built of reinforced-concrete segments, which will make the entire bridge structure 630 meters long.

The bridge will be *14.5 meters wide*. There will be *two traffic lanes*, pavements on both sides and two belts for infrastructure installations. The bridge structure above the main stream of the river will consist of six steel grid structures, while the Sava river will be navigable for all vessels up to 16.5 meters high.

In addition to the bridge across the Sava, an access road will also be built on the territory of the municipality of Obrenovac, from the Valjevo road to the Sava river, while a branch road from the bridge to the regional road in Boljevci will be built on the territory of the municipality of Surcin.

The bridge across the Sava in Obrenovac is part of a longer road, so-called Srem's Gazela, which will go from the bridge to Dobanovci cloverleaf interchange on the highway. The significance of this road lies in shorter length of the road and time of travel and higher level of traffic safety.

It will take less than half an hour for drivers from Obrenovac to reach Belgrade-Zagreb highway via the bridge across the Sava and the territory of the municipality of Surcin, and it will also open a possibility for them to take the bypass around Belgrade. The Srem Gazela, from the bridge in Obrenovac to Dobanovci cloverleaf interchange, is about 20 km long and it is divided into three sections. Works are currently underway on the second section seven kilometers long.


similar articles in Serbian (all of them published in February 2011):
http://www.gradjevinarstvo.rs/VestDetalji.aspx?ban=810&vestid=3110
http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/Beograd/Most-ce-spojiti-Obrenovac-i-Surcin-do-kraja-godine.lt.html
http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/233122/Do-kraja-godine-gotov-most-od-Obrenovca-do-Surcina
http://www.registracija-vozila.org/...ra-sremska-gazela-spaja-obrenovac-surcin.html





One article has info in regards to traffic width:


> Kolovozna traka biće široka 6,5 metara, a imaće i pešačke staze izmeštene na konzolama, na kojima je ostavljena mogućnost i da budu postavljene cevi za toplodalekovod.


They mentioned that: The *traffic section will be 6,5 meters* wide.





However, one drawing appeared at bridge discussion at Beobuild forum showing *traffic lanes to be 3,5 meters wide*










full size image 2048 x 1536 pixels http://www.dodaj.rs/f/z/Ek/3raAjaDA/most.jpg


----------



## CrazySerb

So the first 28km section of Horgos(HU) - Novi Sad motorway was opened today, with the rest to follow by the end of August...




> *28 km section of Corridor 10 opens for traffic*
> 
> Belgrade, 15 July 2011 – The Ministry of Infrastructure and Energy announced that a 28 kilometre section of Corridor 10 in Serbia, from Horgos to Bikovo, has been opened for traffic.
> 
> 
> The statement says that the new route of the motorway was first passed by Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic, accompanied by Milan Bojovic, director of "Putevi Uzice", the company that has won jobs in the construction of the northern branch of Corridor 10.
> 
> Mrkonjic praised the builders for a job well done and announced the completion of the motorway on the northern branch.
> 
> The whole section whose total length is 88 kilometres will be opened in early September, to connect the whole northern branch of 10 Corridor from the border with Hungary to Belgrade, whose a total lenght is 200 kilometres.
> 
> Mrkonjic also visited the Horgos border crossing with Hungary, the statement added.


Finally, later this year, not counting a few bottlenecks such as Beska bridge, we will have a full profile motorway between Belgrade & Budapest :cheers:


----------



## sallae2

^^

here is the announced opening schedule (from Hungarian border to Novi Sad)

km-km . . . date
*
00-28 . . . 15.07.2011* (Horgoš - Bikovo)*
28-38 . . . 2009

38-50 . . . 20.07.2011* (Žednik - Bačka Topola)*

50-71 . . . 10.08.2011

71-80 . . . 20.08.2011
80-85 . . . 30.08.2011

85-98 . . . 01.08.2011* (Srbobran - Sirig (Novi Sad))*

98-108 . . . 2009
*


----------



## Verso

Congrats, finally a motorway to Hungary. This was an obvious priority for Serbia. :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Another section of Belgrade's Ada bridge was raised into place yesterday so now, we're a mere two or so weeks away from seeing the two sides of the main span connected:cheers:


----------



## blagun

Congratulations for the motorway Horgos-Belgrade! 

Will be changes of the toll taxes and of the type of payment? The opened type of payment, as it is at the moment, is too inconvenient for a long distance motorway such as Horgos-Belgrade. Nis-Belgrade and Sid-Belgrade are closed type, the new completed motorway should also be the same.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Congratulations :cheers:
Now foreign tourists pay 440 dinars for motorway Subotica-Novi Sad.
Do you know how much will cost motorway to the border?


----------



## sallae2

^^

it is same price for domestic and foreign vehicles
payments can be made with the following cards: MasterCard and Maestro, Visa, American Express

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/cene_putarina_eng.pdf
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/en/road-toll

as of 14.05.2011


E75

3.5 € (330 RSD) Subotica - Novi Sad 
2.5 € (240 RSD) Novi Sad - Belgrade
7.5 € (730 RSD) Belgrade - Nis
2.0 € (190 RSD) Nis - Leskovac

=====

15.5 € (1,490 RSD) Subotica - Leskovac


----------



## Fargo Wolf

sallae2 said:


> *Construction of bridge across the Sava continues on February 2*
> 
> Market News & Opportunities
> 
> Tuesday, 01 February 2011 21:14
> 
> Works on the bridge across the Sava, which will connect Obrenovac and Surcin, will start again tomorrow in Obrenovac. The six-year building of the Obrenovac bridge was discontinued in 1999 and Mostogradnja has been hired to continue its construction. The bridge structure, part of lanes, and the access road on the side of Surcin have not been finished yet, while works on access roads on the side of Obrenovac have not even started yet.
> 
> Steel part of the bridge across the river is 450 meters long, while another 180 meters on the side of Surcin will be built of reinforced-concrete segments, which will make the entire bridge structure 630 meters long.
> 
> The bridge will be *14.5 meters wide*. There will be *two traffic lanes*, pavements on both sides and two belts for infrastructure installations. The bridge structure above the main stream of the river will consist of six steel grid structures, while the Sava river will be navigable for all vessels up to 16.5 meters high.
> 
> In addition to the bridge across the Sava, an access road will also be built on the territory of the municipality of Obrenovac, from the Valjevo road to the Sava river, while a branch road from the bridge to the regional road in Boljevci will be built on the territory of the municipality of Surcin.
> 
> The bridge across the Sava in Obrenovac is part of a longer road, so-called Srem's Gazela, which will go from the bridge to Dobanovci cloverleaf interchange on the highway. The significance of this road lies in shorter length of the road and time of travel and higher level of traffic safety.
> 
> It will take less than half an hour for drivers from Obrenovac to reach Belgrade-Zagreb highway via the bridge across the Sava and the territory of the municipality of Surcin, and it will also open a possibility for them to take the bypass around Belgrade. The Srem Gazela, from the bridge in Obrenovac to Dobanovci cloverleaf interchange, is about 20 km long and it is divided into three sections. Works are currently underway on the second section seven kilometers long.
> 
> 
> similar articles in Serbian (all of them published in February 2011):
> http://www.gradjevinarstvo.rs/VestDetalji.aspx?ban=810&vestid=3110
> http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/Beograd/Most-ce-spojiti-Obrenovac-i-Surcin-do-kraja-godine.lt.html
> http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/233122/Do-kraja-godine-gotov-most-od-Obrenovca-do-Surcina
> http://www.registracija-vozila.org/...ra-sremska-gazela-spaja-obrenovac-surcin.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One article has info in regards to traffic width:
> 
> They mentioned that: The *traffic section will be 6,5 meters* wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, one drawing appeared at bridge discussion at Beobuild forum showing *traffic lanes to be 3,5 meters wide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full size image 2048 x 1536 pixels http://www.dodaj.rs/f/z/Ek/3raAjaDA/most.jpg


Guess that answered my question. I guess it was just the way the pic was taken, that made it appear to be only a single lane of aprox. 4 M, rather than two 3.5 M lanes. Can't wait till someone does a driving vid of it.


----------



## Uppsala

Belgrade have good motorways to Hungary and Croatia. This means there are motorways to Budapest, Bratislava, Vienna, Prague or other parts of Central Europe. And there is motorways to Zagreb, Ljubljana and to Austria if someone prefer to go that way. I think this means the Serbian motorway network for the moment is like a part of Central Europe. But I hope they very soon get new motorways from Leskovac to Macedonia and from Nis to Bulgaria.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^it is being built both directions Macedonia and Bulgaria.


----------



## sallae2

Fargo Wolf said:


> Guess that answered my question. I guess it was just the way the pic was taken, that made it appear to be only a single lane of aprox. 4 M, rather than two 3.5 M lanes. Can't wait till someone does a driving vid of it.


It looks like that they widened the steel structure to be 10.7 m wide (from previous 8.0 m)

... and planned are sidewalks / bicycles lanes on both sides (to total bridge width of 14.5 m)

planned completion is I believe by the end of the year (including access roads), so some patience is still required ...


----------



## Gloin

Is in some serbian thread available a map showing progress on Serbia's motorways construction?


----------



## sallae2

^^

some info is available here: http://www.koridor10.rs/index.php?mod=static&id=3


----------



## CrazySerb

*Bosnia, Croatia, Serbia Seek EU Aid for Balkan Road, Port Links*
By Gordana Filipovic - Jul 18, 2011 11:32 AM ET



> *Bosnia, Croatia and Serbia agreed to apply together for European Union aid to finance joint infrastructure projects as the former Balkan foes reconcile their differences on the path to joining the bloc.*
> 
> The three countries, which emerged from the civil war that tore apart Yugoslavia in the 1990s, need to “focus on infrastructure development” and set up an “inter-governmental body to harmonize activities” related to infrastructure development, their presidents said today in a joint statement.
> 
> *The Balkans are struggling to kick start their economies after the worst recession since the fall of communism halted capital inflows and investments. Western Balkan countries need to prove they can work together as regional cooperation is one of the key requirements on their way toward EU membership. *
> 
> Serbia plans to win EU candidacy by the end of the year, while Croatia, which wrapped up talks on June 30, hopes to join the 27-member bloc in mid-2013. Bosnia, scene of the worst carnage during the disintegration of Yugoslavia, has signed an EU trade agreement.
> 
> Joint infrastructure would help bolster “good-neighborly relations”, improve the economic competitiveness of the three countries and create links with Adriatic ports, according to a statement issued by the office of the Serbian President Boris Tadic.
> 
> *The presidents of Bosnia, Croatia and Serbia, who met today in the Croatian Brijuni islands, once the summer residence of former Yugoslav leader Josip Broz Tito who died in 1980, urged their governments to plan “a regional network of highways, rail links, logistics centers and the development of ports along the Adriatic coast and the Sava and Danube rivers.”
> *



Current motorway network in Bosnia/Croatia/Serbia...more or less:


----------



## darko06

Isn't it unusual, that of six former Yugoslav republics, two of them (Slovenia & Croatia) have motorway networks on German level, next two (Serbia & Macedonia) on regular level (only main corridors) and the last two (Bosnia & Montenegro) don't have significant motorway networks at all?


----------



## darko06

And this motorways network map of the region is erratic: for example, the city expressway Belgrade - Pančevo is shown, while the expressway Sv. Helena - Vrbovec is ommited.


----------



## darko06

Question: would Yugoslavia still exist today if only the Yugoslav People's Army in the sixties and seventies had allowed Slovenian and Croatian Communist Leaders to build the motorway network as shown in this map?


----------



## YU-AMC

Dude, get yourself your own playground where you can beat on a boosh. We are here to talk about Serbian motorways.


----------



## MareCar

Stop trolling.

In fact, gtfo.


----------



## CrazySerb

As work now slowly wraps up on the northern section of Corridor 10 (between Novi Sad and Horgos & Kelebija border crossings with Hungary), construction will begin to intensify on so-called Corridor 11, a connection between Belgrade & Montenegro's port of Bar on one side and Romanian city of Timisoara on the other, where a 12km section between Ub & Lajkovac is currently being built by the same domestic consortium that carried out the works on Novi Sad-Horgos...with expected completion sometime in the second half of next year.










Small update...


----------



## ETSEF

Pozdrav 

Does anyone know how the construction of the Beograd ring road is developing? People who are coming from Novi Sad that want to go to Nis always had to drive through the city of Beograd, but when the ring road is completed that won't be necessary anymore and hopefully will save the travelers some time.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

Junkie said:


> Bottleneck of the city is how its possible for a 1.2(1.5) million city without an underground system. Actually thats my point of view which is stupid to invest in a bypass where the real bottleneck is the inside core of the city.


The whole traffic through the country, both domestic and foreign, passes through the city via Gazela bridge. That's the whole road traffic from Bulgaria, Turkey, Greece, Hungary, Croatia and further on. You don't think that's a bottleneck?

Further on, Belgrade is currently one big octopus because the whole inner city traffic (as well as aforementioned transit traffic) passes through the city center. 
And as a consequence of these clogs, the whole current public transportation network faces increasing difficulties in operation.

Now, Sava bridge together with the inner ring road coupled with bypass are being built to address these burning issues. Once they are fully built existing public transportation will become more efficient. And only after that does the Metro become a first priority.
Again, this is how I interpret the current plans.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

cinxxx said:


> For me it's a big enigma how the former YUG capital didn't get an underground metro. I don't think I know another capital city that doesn't have one.


It was on it's way to get a mass public transport system (heavy metro) already back in the early 80's. Even the design documentation was finished. But then a political shift happened and all plans were scrapped and tram and trolleys gained support.
It was partially a political decision (because Croats and Slovenes opposing to partially finance such a big infrastructure project in the other end of the country) as well as a professional (mistake).
And then breakup occurred with it's bloody civil war, sanctions and the '99 NATO bombings.
In the meantime, Belgrade has grew, and the existing road infrastructure, neglected for decades, has started to crumble. It comes down to what use do you have of metro if you don't have roads in the first place? First things first after 20 years of despair, I'd say.

P.S. Oh, and studies about metro began already in the 50's. The first preliminary metro plan was devised already in the 1964 if I'm not mistaken. It continued to evolve over time to the plan from the 1976 (if I remember it right) which was due to be built in the 80's. It's a long saga really, this whole metro business. Unfortunately.


----------



## cinxxx

^^In many of your statements sounds similar to the situation here. In some Romanian cities, the authorities even disassembled the tram lines, to make more room for cars, a big mistake, I think. But I will end the offtopic.
If you ask me, Serbian roads, as I have seen and heard are good, I would say better than Romanian ones.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

cinxxx said:


> ^^In many of your statements sounds similar to the situation here. In some Romanian cities, the authorities even disassembled the tram lines, to make more room for cars, a big mistake, I think. But I will end the offtopic.
> If you ask me, Serbian roads, as I have seen and heard are good, I would say better than Romanian ones.


Oh yeah, same here regarding the tram lines - they pulled out all the rail lines from the immediate city core in the 'golden age of automobile' (and then 20 years later actually decided to focus on tram transport instead of metro - what an absurdity). Now, Belgrade is the only major city in Europe that has tram lines that actually go *around* the city center, avoiding it, and not actually going through.

What a horrible mistake all that individual motorization was, in the whole world even. Just look at the dissolving, congested american cities...

Now lets get back on topic.


----------



## Uppsala

not_just_a_lurker said:


> It was on it's way to get a mass public transport system (heavy metro) already back in the early 80's. Even the design documentation was finished. But then a political shift happened and all plans were scrapped and tram and trolleys gained support.
> It was partially a political decision (because Croats and Slovenes opposing to partially finance such a big infrastructure project in the other end of the country) as well as a professional (mistake).
> And then breakup occurred with it's bloody civil war, sanctions and the '99 NATO bombings.
> In the meantime, Belgrade has grew, and the existing road infrastructure, neglected for decades, has started to crumble. It comes down to what use do you have of metro if you don't have roads in the first place? First things first after 20 years of despair, I'd say.
> 
> P.S. Oh, and studies about metro began already in the 50's. The first preliminary metro plan was devised already in the 1964 if I'm not mistaken. It continued to evolve over time to the plan from the 1976 (if I remember it right) which was due to be built in the 80's. It's a long saga really, this whole metro business. Unfortunately.


I heard that stories too. One interesting thing I heard was about a group from Belgrade was in Stockholm for study the metro there in 1970s. I don't really know if that is true or not but this could be true. If this is true this should not be the first time they were looking at infrastructure in Sweden. The electric locomotives in Serbia and also Croatia, Bosnia and Macedonia are built in licence from ASEA in Sweden and similar to Swedish electric locomotives. So why not looking at the Stockholm metro too? Maybe they were interested about the trains at the Stockholm metro in 1970s?


----------



## YU-AMC

I think the whole situation started to get very political as soon as Tito passed out. If you take a quick look around, 1980s were very important for any metro projects around the Eastern Europe. Let alone 1990s + other events. Lets see what comes out of it. I would purchase lovely Romanian trams just from a political view. That's how we got those lovely CAF trams. 



cinxxx said:


> Underground Metro is very important for a big city like Belgrade. I know when I was visiting Vienna, traveling by U-Bahn and trams was perfect, I visited almost anything like that, with a car it would have been much more complicated. The same thing in every city with Underground Metro (Munich, Budapest, Nuremberg).
> Public transport is very important.
> 
> But a bypass road is also very important if the city is daily transited by many cars, like Belgrade. All that traffic would be moved out of the city. I know this fact in my hometown, Timisoara, we only have 1/4 of ring road, and lots of trucks and transit cars are clotting the city. A ring road would be a blessing for us.
> 
> For me it's a big enigma how the former YUG capital didn't get an underground metro. I don't think I know another capital city that doesn't have one.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

Uppsala said:


> I heard that stories too. One interesting thing I heard was about a group from Belgrade was in Stockholm for study the metro there in 1970s. I don't really know if that is true or not but this could be true. If this is true this should not be the first time they were looking at infrastructure in Sweden. The electric locomotives in Serbia and also Croatia, Bosnia and Macedonia are built in licence from ASEA in Sweden and similar to Swedish electric locomotives. So why not looking at the Stockholm metro too? Maybe they were interested about the trains at the Stockholm metro in 1970s?


Interesting facts. Yeah, it sounds quite plausible too. But that plan was ditched in the 1982. So much about preserving resources, huh? :bash:

Nowadays, the French are involved in the Metro project. Last year we even had a university assignment to help them shape and predict the city development around the projected metro stations thus giving them (the French) fresh ideas and hints about the metro layout.

Btw, that 1976 plan was the most ambitious of the bunch (and, like I said, the closest to actually becoming reality) and predicted building as many as 4 regional metro lines (in addition to 5 city lines), thus directly connecting Belgrade with Novi Sad, Ruma, Obrenovac, Mladenovac, Pancevo, Zrenjanin, Smederevo and Pozarevac. Granted, that might have been too ambitious but still, if only a fragment of that plan had been realised, today we'd be talking about a wholly different city, maybe country even.

Instead, because of poor political and professional decisions in the early 80's (not counting 90's) Belgrade has been doomed to wander in the dark for 30 years (and yet more to come), and can now only hope to get it's first line in 10 years or so... 

But at least that stupid plan to build light rail transport system (e.g. Tram vol. 2) with the Spanish has been ditched. As it stands now, the French could prove to be good partners and finally help start resolving the transport mess once and for all (for a certain fee, of course  ).


----------



## aleksandar_s

How much of the bypass is complete? How much longer will it take?


----------



## Belgrader

cinxxx said:


> For me it's a big enigma how the former YUG capital didn't get an underground metro. I don't think I know another capital city that doesn't have one.


Well Tito took a loan for Belgrade metro, but instead he built bunker in Bosnia to protect himself form a nuclear war. He spent around 4.6 bilion dollars in that bunker.:cheers:


----------



## danielstan

I know (can be easily verified on google) that a metro is economically feasible for a city with at least 1 milion inhabitants (and probably they don't count the suburbia here), so maybe this is the reason the metro in Belgrade was not built in the 80's.
At that time Yugoslavia had quite a big motorway system (for a socialist country), so there were money to be spent on infrastructure.
Bucharest had already 2 milion inhabitants in the 80s when our metro has been opened.
Sofia's metro has been opened in 1998, when they had 1,2 milion inhabitants.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

Belgrader said:


> Well Tito took a loan for Belgrade metro, but instead he built bunker in Bosnia to protect himself form a nuclear war. He spent around 4.6 bilion dollars in that bunker.:cheers:


What a smart fellow...


----------



## CrazySerb

*July update - Belgrade's new Sava river bridge*

On Monday, during an official ceremony to be attended by the city's Mayor & Serbia's President Boris Tadic, the final piece of the main span will be raised into place.


----------



## CrazySerb

Google-translated...



> *Completion of the bridge in September Beška *
> 
> *[Belgrade, 4 August 2011. - Serbian Minister of Infrastructure and Energy of the Republic of Serbia Milutin Mrkonjic announced today that it will be completed in mid-September, work on the highway from Novi Sad to Horgos on Corridor 10 *
> 
> Mrkonjic told the journalists during a tour of the works on the bypass around Belgrade, and the reconstruction of the highway through the capital announced that tomorrow will be opened for traffic in another section of the northern branch of Corridor 10 in the length of about ten kilometers.
> 
> Tomorrow, the bridge over the Danube Beška pass the first test vehicle, the Minister pointed out and confirmed that the bridge will be completed in September, which will allow you to travel from Belgrade, via Novi Sad to Horgos and arrive within an hour and 20 minutes.
> 
> He expressed satisfaction with the pace of works and other locations, adding that Serbia is again great construction site and that the state proved to be a serious investor.
> 
> *He said that of 330 kilometers of the Corridor 10 highway works are carried out on 250 kilometers, and tenders for the remaining 80 km will be completed in the next month.
> 
> Director of PE "Roads of Serbia" Zoran Drobnjak said that part of the ring road around Belgrade, from Batajnica to Straževica tunnel and the ring road to be completed by April next year.
> 
> Director of the "Corridors of Serbia" Mihajlo Misic said that the South Corridor 10 will be fully completed by the end of 2014. year. *


----------



## CrazySerb

After a short delay, another stretch of Novi Sad-Horgos (HU border) motorway opened today...



> *Another 13 kilometres of motorway opened on Corridor 10*
> 
> Srbobran, 5 Aug 2011 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic opened today another 13 kilometres of motorway on the northern branch of Corridor 10, from Srbobran to Sirig.
> 
> Mrkonjic congratulated the builders on their work and announced that the last section of the motorway from Horgos to Novi Sad will be opened on 5 September and the branch to Kelebija by November.
> 
> As of 15 September citizens will be able to ride the motorway from Horgos to Belgrade, the Minister underlined and added that the first test ride will be made tomorrow on the new Beska bridge which should be officially open to traffic in the middle of September.


----------



## Need4Weed

not_just_a_lurker said:


> Interesting facts. Yeah, it sounds quite plausible too. But that plan was ditched in the 1982. So much about preserving resources, huh? :bash:
> 
> Nowadays, the French are involved in the Metro project. Last year we even had a university assignment to help them shape and predict the city development around the projected metro stations thus giving them (the French) fresh ideas and hints about the metro layout.
> 
> Btw, that 1976 plan was the most ambitious of the bunch (and, like I said, the closest to actually becoming reality) and predicted building as many as 4 regional metro lines (in addition to 5 city lines), thus directly connecting Belgrade with Novi Sad, Ruma, Obrenovac, Mladenovac, Pancevo, Zrenjanin, Smederevo and Pozarevac. Granted, that might have been too ambitious but still, if only a fragment of that plan had been realised, today we'd be talking about a wholly different city, maybe country even.
> 
> Instead, because of poor political and professional decisions in the early 80's (not counting 90's) Belgrade has been doomed to wander in the dark for 30 years (and yet more to come), and can now only hope to get it's first line in 10 years or so...
> 
> But at least that stupid plan to build light rail transport system (e.g. Tram vol. 2) with the Spanish has been ditched. As it stands now, the French could prove to be good partners and finally help start resolving the transport mess once and for all (for a certain fee, of course  ).


By the early 1980's former Yugoslavia was already bankrupt, and there was no way that it could have financed such an ambitious project.


----------



## Need4Weed

CrazySerb said:


> After a short delay, another stretch of Novi Sad-Horgos (HU border) motorway opened today...


Well, at least he is trying to revive our battered construction industry, and, believe it or not, he is doing a great job. :cheers:


----------



## aleksandar_s

Need4Weed said:


> Well, at least he is trying to revive our battered construction industry, and, believe it or not, he is doing a great job. :cheers:


Lets see what can happen. Perhaps maybe Serbian construction industry may one day become regional leader, but even then it would be a shadow of what it one was.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh aerial footage of the new Beska bridge, Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway:cheers:







First test drive across the new bridge...


----------



## YU-AMC

Junkie said:


> I dont understand how that so expensive bridge and the whole bypass could be more important than building a full metro lines. Stupid decision.


Sounds like some fantasy world to me... There is no such a thing for 0.5B euros to fund a metro line..... Let alone "metro lines".....


----------



## CrazySerb

The new bridge itself is a key piece of the future Belgrade metro infrastructure, so you could say that the metro system is already under construction


----------



## CrazySerb

hammersklavier said:


> That light rail station looks cool, but I don't see any reasonable access points on the rendering...how are you supposed to get from the platform to the street?


Here are a couple of close-up renders of that station...you can now clearly see the access points:


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of bridges...couple of photos & clips from Novi Sad and its Liberty bridge.
Over the course of the next few years, two or three new Danube bridges will be buit in Novi Sad to ease traffic congestion...


----------



## Sawovsky

Balkanada said:


> The interchange is supposed to be done by December, right?


No, just one small prat of it.


----------



## mddh

xxxx


----------



## CrazySerb

Thousands of curious people visit Belgrade's new Ada bridge as it opens to pedestrians this weekend...






Drivers will have to wait until mid-December until they can cross the city's new landmark.


----------



## Mus-ti

Hello Serbian people. I am a Turk and living in Germany. Every year I go to my home. Through Serbia. This highway Nis - Bulgaria should also be ready soon. has anyone pictures? or information?


----------



## Djurizmo

Mus-ti said:


> Hello Serbian people. I am a Turk and living in Germany. Every year I go to my home. Through Serbia. This highway Nis - Bulgaria should also be ready soon. has anyone pictures? or information?


Merhaba... Total length of that section is 85 km. U/C is about 20 km. So, complete section isn't going to be over soon, But these 20 km, probably for next summer season.


----------



## Mus-ti

Djurizmo said:


> Merhaba... Total length of that section is 85 km. U/C is about 20 km. So, complete section isn't going to be over soon, But these 20 km, probably for next summer season.


Хвала мом брату. Сви се надамо да ће сви путеви у свету бити боље


----------



## aleks82

Mus-ti said:


> Hello Serbian people. I am a Turk and living in Germany. Every year I go to my home. Through Serbia. This highway Nis - Bulgaria should also be ready soon. has anyone pictures? or information?


Pictures from this construction you can find here:
http://www.koridor10.rs/index.php?mod=static&id=1123


----------



## Mus-ti

aleks82 said:


> Pictures from this construction you can find here:
> http://www.koridor10.rs/index.php?mod=static&id=1123


 
Very good pictures , thanks . Great information !!!


----------



## YU-AMC

What about once you pass the border. Is there a motorway on the otherside in Bulgaria or just 1+1?


----------



## Djurizmo

YU-AMC said:


> What about once you pass the border. Is there a motorway on the otherside in Bulgaria or just 1+1?


1+1


----------



## Turnovec

YU-AMC said:


> What about once you pass the border. Is there a motorway on the otherside in Bulgaria or just 1+1?


Kalotina - Slivnica is 1+1(26km.), Slivnica - Sofia is 2x2(32km.)


----------



## vectom

Turnovec said:


> Kalotina - Slivnica is 1+1(26km.), Slivnica - Sofia is 2x2(32km.)


just passed there again, this Saturday. Road is just awesome, quality of road surface is superb, signalization is fair and overall better than on Nish - Gradina stretch. Awesome road to drive to, just lovely.
It could be improved by parking grounds along the way, as there are no clean and modern parkings all the way to Sofia. Petrol stations along the way aren't really impressive, except the two on the right (border-sofia direction), others could be a bit less shanty to make me stop. 

Nish - Gradina, hm, the quality of the road is quickly deteriorating. I'm driving here more than often, and can notice significant fail of tarmac quality in less than a year. Still, it is overall very good road, as speaking of quality of surface, and maybe I'm a bit too severe about it as I'm personally devoted to this road 
Yet, in less than two or three years (my aprox.) potholes will probably appear here and there and will require repair patch works. 
Also, what I don't like here is bad vertical signalization. Not a single roadsign tells you how many more kilometers you have until the border, all the way from the exit of Nish. Other irritating thing is not a single modern petrol station between motorway exit at Nish - East/Istok and Pirot, and that is some 80km! Of course, there's one petrol station in Bela Palanka (28km before Pirot) but it doesn't work 24h/day and it's not on the road but well hidden in the outskirts of that town. 

Works on a new motorway are progressing smoothly and I would say relatively quickly. There's a huge visible progress since 3 weeks ago when I passed it last time. Works take place some 2 km after you exit/surpass Pirot, and all the way until the border (some 1km away from the border checkpoints).


----------



## YU-AMC

^ Is that E80 strech being extended or they are working on the motorway from the border towards Nis? So the Turks have to drive approx 100 km before they reach 2+2 at Slivnica...


----------



## vectom

E80 surpasses Niš from the north, and apr. 1 km before village of Prosek the motorway ends (Google Map it pls). There are no works at that location yet, and won't start this year for sure, although I've noticed few workers putting markers around that area, probably for precise demarcation of a future motorway stretch that is going to pass next to Jelašnica village, and not through Sićevo gorge where current road runs through.

Current works are taking place some 2 km after you exit/surpass Pirot, and all the way until the border (some 1km away from the border checkpoints), leaving current road intact (not widening of an existing road but a full profile of a new motorway under construction parallel or nearby existing road). You can see the project blueprints on that website link posted above.

The Turks (and why not others too) have to drive more than 100km from Prosek to reach Slivnica. According to Google Maps, it's exactly 122km from the end of motorway-ed E80 at Prosek to 2+2 road at Slivnica.

edit:
by the way, 2+2 road from Slivnica to Sofia is a sort of wide regular road, with no divided tracks (no central barriers), no side barriers, and with quite a few in-level crossroads with minor roads, so no de-leveled exits. Writing 2+2 may remind to expressways, which this road isn't.


----------



## CrazySerb

Huge interest for Belgrade's newest bridge...:nuts: 



> *65.000 visitors cross Ada Bridge at weekend*
> 15. August 2011. | 07:10
> 
> Source: Emg.rs, Beta
> 
> The new bridge boasts a 200-meter high central pylon, is 964 meters long and 45 meters wide. It has six road lanes, two light rail tracks and two paths for pedestrians and cycling. The bridge is Belgrade's seventh bridge. The last bridge was the Gazela Bridge built 41 years ago.
> 
> On Aug. 13-14 65,000 people crossed across the new bridge over Ada Ciganlija in Belgrade, according to the city authorities.
> 
> Work on the bridge was suspended for two days in order to allow citizens interested in a glimpse of the bridge to walk accross it. Construction will resume on Aug. 15.
> 
> The new Belgrade bridge connected the two sides of the river on Aug. 8 when the final steel segment of the main span of the bridge was set in place.
> 
> The bridge will open for motor vehicles on Dec. 15, when some of the access roads will become functional. The bridge will be completed in 2013.
> 
> The new bridge boasts a 200-meter high central pylon, is 964 meters long and 45 meters wide. It has six road lanes, two light rail tracks and two paths for pedestrians and cycling.
> 
> The bridge is Belgrade's seventh bridge. The last bridge was the Gazela Bridge built 41 years ago.


----------



## aleksandar_s

In the article it says that the last bridge was the Gazela bridge, but wasnt the New railway bridge built at a later date?


----------



## CrazySerb

I'm guessing what they really meant to say is "last *road* bridge".


----------



## Opustenooo

About Belgrade bypass project you can read here with alot of new update pics:

http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/499.html


----------



## CrazySerb

A little bit about Belgrade's motorway ring-road...*courtesy of Beobuild.rs*:




> *Belgrade bypass project - August 2011*
> 16 Aug 2011
> 
> Since they reopened construction on the bypass around Belgrade this spring, we bring you the latest report on progress of works on this large and important project. *The continuation of construction has begun simultaneously at several locations - including Batajnica interchange and Dobanovci intersection as a part of sector 0, as well as three bridges and one tunnel on the sector 5.*
> 
> The construction of Batajnica interchange is being built "full steam" and a number of pillars of the main construction are completed. This facility is of great importance, since its role is a new regulation of transit from Novi Sad going south. Upon completion of this interchange, the transit will be relocated away from entrance to Belgrade (part from "elbow" bend to the Batajnica bridge) onto the ring road. In this way, it is expected to significantly relieve northern approaches to Belgrade. Besides the main pillars of the viaduct they are building the entry/exit ramps downward in the direction of Dobanovci. All the structures to be operating in this sector are carried out in full profile, and the contractor is a consortium of Ratko Mitrovic and Planum. The builder and operator of the 1.5km long viaduct is company MBA that will build a 42,000 m2 construction. Batajnica interchange will cover 100ha and the value of this investment is estimated at 36 million Euros. With fresh photos from construction site, we are exclusively presenting renderings for this new crossing.
> 
> At the Dobanovci intersection the routing of entry and exit ramp was done completely. At the moment they are leveling the terrain and bridging the main flow of traffic on the highway Belgrade-Sid. The routing of section that will connect the Batajnica interchange with Dobanovci is also making excellent progress. The works on this sector are very active and this section of the bypass is already being built into the full profile of the highway.
> 
> The works are carried out with good intensity in the sector 5 as well. This sector will connect the Orlovaca interchange with Circular Road (Kruzni put). Currently, the most intense work is on building the pillars of bridges between the interchange Orlovaca and tunnel Strazevica. Three bridge constructions at combined length of almost 1300 meters will connect the right tunnel tube under the Strazevica with Orlovaca interchange. At the Strazevica tunnel they are completing the portal on the side of Resnik suburb. In addition to finishing works on the right tunnel tube, the construction of the access ramps that will connect bypass highway directly with the Resnik suburb is also underway.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Batajnica Junction - Visualisations*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Batajnica Junction - Construction Site*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Dobanovci Junction - Construction Site*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Sector 5 - Construction Site*


----------



## CrazySerb

Bridge over Arkanj channel, near Beska along the Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway is almost complete...


----------



## CrazySerb

*Corridor 11 update*: Ub-Lajkovac section of the future motorway between Serbia's capital Belgrade and Montenegro port city of Bar:


----------



## darko06

When will be existing part of Belgrade beltway upgraded from 1x2 to 2x2, i.e. to the full motorway profile?


----------



## Belgrader

darko06 said:


> When will be existing part of Belgrade beltway upgraded from 1x2 to 2x2, i.e. to the full motorway profile?


Well if we have growth in the next period it will be finished by 2020, but if we have double dip, that is more likely, probably not before 2030.


----------



## solaar

Why so many viaducts on new motorways, i.e. on the so-called corridor XI, BG bypass, Nis-Dimitrovgrad etc?
Belgrade-Nis was built on not very different terrain, yet there are few, if any, viaducts.


----------



## darko06

But if you don't upgrade the beltway from 1x2 to 2x2, you'll have traffic delays on it. Consequently, transit traffic will return to the Gazelle bridge. Perhaps you can get the money for upgrading from European Union enlargement fonds.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

darko06 said:


> But if you don't upgrade the beltway from 1x2 to 2x2, you'll have traffic delays on it. Consequently, transit traffic will return to the Gazelle bridge. Perhaps you can get the money for upgrading from European Union enlargement fonds.


Good luck with that... European coffers have been sealed so far, I expect them to remain that way for a long time.


----------



## Belgrader

darko06 said:


> But if you don't upgrade the beltway from 1x2 to 2x2, you'll have traffic delays on it. Consequently, transit traffic will return to the Gazelle bridge. Perhaps you can get the money for upgrading from European Union enlargement fonds.


That was before, we're late. Europe is broke now, there is no money left for us, but nevertheless we will build it piece by piece.


----------



## CrazySerb

Update from the construction site Belgrade's second Danube bridge, where a number of Chinese workers are busy building accomodations and other infrastructure, in preparation for the arrival of a couple of hundred of their compatriots, who will be employed on-site once construction heats up in a few months...

This is the first such large infrastructure project in Serbia involving Chinese companies.
Hopefully not the last, as Serbia seeks to build new bridges, motorways, airports, high-speed railways and other infrastructure over the coming decade or so.























































*Credit for the photos: dzonihsv, Beobuild.rs
*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the stance of the Serbian people about this? Because, basically, the Chinese are doing jobs Serbians could do too.


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, it is the Chinese Export-Import Bank that is financing 85% of the cost of building this new bridge with a very low interest loan. One of their conditions was that Chinese firms, in this case China Road & Bridge Corp (CRBC) acts as the main contractor on the job, while Serbian firms will act as sub-contractors.

The deal is very similar to what has already been taking place at another construction site - that of Belgrade's new Sava river bridge - where EU banks financing the project dictated that EU firms carry out the construction - Austria's Porr for example.

If Serbia was, lets say, an oil-rich country, and could finance these expensive projects itself, in that case a domestic company such as Mostogradnja, would be employed - its a firm that, quite frankly, could teach both Porr & CRBC a few things about building bridges

Some of Mostogradnja's references...


----------



## MareCar

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's the stance of the Serbian people about this? Because, basically, the Chinese are doing jobs Serbians could do too.


That's what is bugging me as well. They can do the project etc, but bringing in workers from China?! Wth? But that is something that can only happen in Serbia, with its ridiculous leadership, and its equally ridiculous votership that lets things like this happen and even keeps on electing the same idiots. You really have to ask yourself who the bigger idiot is, and for me answer is quite obvious...the politicians are the intelligent ones.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Plus, a problem with the Chinese is that because of the low bidding, they might not find so easy subcontractors and providers for materials (cement, steel for reinforcement and so on). I hope it won't be the case here. Anyway, good luck and I expect those regularly awesome updates.


----------



## sallae2

Google translation ...

Opening Soon Section Backa Topola - Feketic

Saturday, 20 August, 2011. | Author: Tanjug Agency

BELGRADE - Section of the highway on the northern branch of Corridor 10 from Backa Topola to Feketic, 21 kilometers long, *should be included in the traffic for a week*, said the company "Corridors of Serbia." 

Previously, it was announced that this portion of the highway from Horgos to Novi Sad will be opened on 15th August, in "Corridors of Serbia," say that deadline is a bit moved due to protests and blockades of the "Nibens group" during this and last month. 

General Manager "Roads Užice" Milan Bojovic said that he is bringing the works to build a highway from Backa Topola to Feketic and that these shares could be open for several days. 

- We have already completed 10 kilometers and *I expect within about three to four days to complete the section put into traffic*, so that our work *remains still some 15 kilometers to will be completed within the next 20-25 days* - said General Director of "Roads Uzice", which is a leading member of the consortium of local companies engaged in the construction of the northern branches of Corridor 10. 

Bojovic said that when the problems appeared in the Company for Roads "Beograd" part Nibens group, the remaining domestic firms of the consortium - "Roads Uzice", "Planum" and "Borovica-transport" are regrouped capacity. 

- They are also protesting farmers, all of which made ​​some delay in the construction of the highway. We do our best and now that this delay caused by force majeure is reduced to the lowest possible measure - said Bojović. 

Owner of the "Borovica-transport" Dušan Borovica said that it was previously assumed by the company PZP "Beograd" section of 81 and 98 kilometers starting from the Hungarian border to Novi Sad. 

- Borovica is currently in the northern branch of Corridor 10 is at 11 kilometers from Novi Sad and Subotica, which is part of the route, which was carried out by the Road Company "Beograd" - said Borovica, announcing that "Y "branch of Corridor 10 and the bypass around Subotica to Kelebija, 23 kilometers long, will be completed by the end of this year. 

The route of the "Y" branches are resolved, according to his words, all problems associated with land expropriation and power lines. 

- The deal from Monday to move with full force on "Y-tail" and to be completed until the New Year "- he said Borovica. 

The Minister for Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic opened on 5 August, 13 kilometers north of the motorway on Corridor 10 from Srbobran by Sirig and announced that by September 5 will be open all the remaining sections on the highway from Horgos to Novi Sad. 

Motorway section is open from 85th to 98th kilometers so that the route of Corridor 10 from Horgos to Novi Sad in traffic on a total of 73 kilometers. 

Value construction of the northern arm of Novi Sad to Horgos and Kelebija is about 10 billion dinars.

=======


km-km . . . date opened
*
00-28 . . . 15.07.2011* (Horgoš - Bikovo)*
28-38 . . . 2009
38-50 . . . 20.07.2011* (Žednik - Bačka Topola)
*
50-71 . . . 29.08.2011**
71-80 . . . *after* 15.09.2011**
80-85 . . . *after* 15.09.2011 **

85-98 . . . 05.08.2011* (Srbobran - Sirig (Novi Sad))*
98-108 . . 2009
*


----------



## CrazySerb

Better late than never


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^I doubt that there is motorway in Europe without single km being renovated or being fixed. So it is stupid to discredit it as being motorway.


----------



## Doctor Wu

Hi
Last year I travelled Serbian E-75 down and up, and I have very positive memories about this trip. I started reading this thread again to see what's new in infrastructure building because I plan to repeat my 2010 travel in 2013. So I keep my fingers crossed for completing the Beograd beltway before I come there. The Beograd residents have the right to kick me and millions of tourists out of the Gazela bridge:bash:

BTW - what in Serbian language is Gazela? In Polish, this means









Also, I am very happy to read that you finish Subotica bypass. A lot of my fellows read about several-hours-queues and frightening conflicts on Horgos border crossing, and choose Kelebija to avoid crowds (I did it too:banana.
Speaking about Leskovac - Preševo section, you do not have to hurry - the landscape there is so cute that I was pleased to drive no more than 80 kmph, without the possibility to overtake any truck, instead admiring the scenery.

And finally, what is this building?








Looks very interesting.


----------



## Opustenooo

Gazela on Serbian means the same. Animal Gazela. That name bridge got because of the way it looks like gazela when jumps look (pic is from Monstogradnja website):








Complete reconstruction of gazela bridge will be done in few months.

About building at your last pic. Its Genex tower in New Belgrade also known as West Belgrade Gate


----------



## Djurizmo

Opustenooo said:


> About building at your last pic. Its Genex tower in New Belgrade also known as West Belgrade Gate


Half residential, half business building.


----------



## Doctor Wu

Yeah, looking at the bridge, I have a feeling that I see a jumping deer.

Western Beograd Gate - I like it. Entering the Capital from south, when our car reached the hill, we saw also very interesting sight - a lot of high towers panorama. I asked my wife to make a photo, but she was not quick enough and we lost it. Beograd is very interesting for me, even if I traveled only the highway.


----------



## Djurizmo

Doctor Wu said:


> Yeah, looking at the bridge, I have a feeling that I see a jumping deer.
> 
> Western Beograd Gate - I like it. Entering the Capital from south, when our car reached the hill, we saw also very interesting sight - a lot of high towers panorama. I asked my wife to make a photo, but she was not quick enough and we lost it. Beograd is very interesting for me, even if I traveled only the highway.


http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41345882.jpg

This kind of picture?

Unfortunately, East gate of Belgrade (three towers on this pic) and West gate with two more towers in downtown and New Belgrade (Beogradjanka and Ušće) are the only high towers in Belgrade. There were some announcements for building some new high towers, but our city council banned constructing buildings more than 12 stories high.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Road tolls in Serbia may go up by 11 percent*



> 30.8.2011 10:54:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Serbian national road construction company Putevi Srbije is going to submit a request for an 11 percent road toll increase, as informed by the company’s director general Zoran Drobnjak. Drobnjak complains that toll prices in Serbia are twice lower than in Croatia.
> 
> The cost of the 275 kilometer road toll from Zagreb to Sid is EUR 14.5, while the 240 kilometer road toll from Nis to Belgrade is only EUR 7. Drobnjak explains it is necessary to increase road tolls because the toll income is used for road maintenance in Serbia.
> (Tanjug )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^I doubt that there is motorway in Europe without single km being renovated or being fixed. So it is stupid to discredit it as being motorway.


I never said it isn't a motorway. It's just that it takes a little longer before the full 2x2 motorway capacity comes into operation.


----------



## x-type

is there some list of more important objects on Niš - Bulgaria future motorway?


----------



## Belgrader

CrazySerb said:


> *Road tolls in Serbia may go up by 11 percent*


Normally when they are incredibly corrupted. Tolls are extremely expensive and they are still loosing money. The problem is that nobody wants to deal with corruption, and that Drobnjak and his master minister Mrkonjić should have been in jail a long time ago.


----------



## Doctor Wu

Djurizmo said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41345882.jpg
> 
> This kind of picture?
> 
> Unfortunately, East gate of Belgrade (three towers on this pic) and West gate with two more towers in downtown and New Belgrade (Beogradjanka and Ušće) are the only high towers in Belgrade. There were some announcements for building some new high towers, but our city council banned constructing buildings more than 12 stories high.


Seems that was this panorama.

How could they agree to build Sava bridge? hno: It is surely higher than 12 stories :lol:


----------



## Djurizmo

That's our mayor's life project so.... sky is the limit.... But of course, I'm writing about residential/business buildings....


----------



## sallae2

^^

On 19 August 2008, Đilas was sworn in as the new mayor of Belgrade.

Ada Bridge Timeline dates back in 2006 ...


----------



## Djurizmo

OK, my mistake, then switch ' sign from *mayor's* to *mayors'*


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ChrisZwolle said:


> I never said it isn't a motorway. It's just that it takes a little longer before the full 2x2 motorway capacity comes into operation.


well than if they reconstruct anything from Belgrade to Budapest it means the full capacity isn't in operation. It is always like that with motorways.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Corridor 10 to be finished by July 2013*



> Beska, 31 Aug 2011 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic today stated that the construction of the entire motorway on Corridor 10 through Serbia will be completed by July 2013.
> 
> 
> Touring the construction site on the northern branch of Corridor 10 with First Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of the Interior Ivica Dacic, Mrkonjic stressed that €1.5 billion has been secured for the construction of 330 km of semi-motorway and motorway since July 2008, adding that the invested funds will be returned during the course of this decade.
> 
> *Before the year’s end 180 km of motorway on Corridor 10 will be completed and the remaining construction sites opened, including the two most difficult sections of 20 km each near Grdelica Gorge and Pirot, the Minister noted.
> 
> The ring road around Belgrade, also part of Corridor 10, will be completed by August 2013, he specified.*
> 
> Mrkonjic added that the European Investment Bank, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the World Bank have secured €1.2 billion, while around €300 million has been earmarked in the budget.





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> E-75 Horgos - Novi Sad
> 
> 
> ОТВОРЕНА ДЕОНИЦА ОД ХОРГОША ДО БИКОВА
> објављено 15. 07. 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ОТВОРЕНА ЗА САОБРАЋАЈ ДЕОНИЦА ОД ЖЕДНИКА ДО БАЧКЕ ТОПОЛЕ
> објављено 20. 07. 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Отворена деонице Бачка Топола - Фекетић
> објављено 29. 08. 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.koridor10.rs


----------



## srpskizmaj

*Motorways in serbia in comparison with other ExYu countries*










I had bit of time recently and I have drawed a sections under construction.

1) From the top of the map of Serbia highlighted section Kelebia (border crossing) - motorway (coridor 10) currently under construction

2) Two remaining sections 9km + 5km = 14km Feketic do Srbobran under construction and should be finished at end of Septembar


3) Small red dot between Novi Sad and Belgrade this should be Beska twin Bridge - to be finished 15.09.2011

4) Belgrade Bypass -- From the top there is a "section 0" which is under construction in full profil and that is why I put two red lines. Then sections 1-5 have got just one side of motorway done (half profile). And section 6 construction hasn't started yet. So left and right round needs to be built.

5)Finally 2 sections which are under construcion are Dimitrovgrad" bypass - Border crossing with Bulgaria and Dimitrovgrad - Pirot both highlighted with a red line.


----------



## CrazySerb

Don't forget the 12km Ub-Lajkovac section of the future Corridor 11 and the ~32km Vrbnica-Suva Reka section in Kosmet, part of the Nis-Pristina-Prizren- Albania (port of Drac) motorway.


----------



## srpskizmaj

CrazySerb said:


> Don't forget the 12km Ub-Lajkovac section of the future Corridor 11 and the ~32km Vrbnica-Suva Reka section in Kosmet, part of the Nis-Pristina-Prizren- Albania (port of Drac) motorway.



CrazySerb If I remember from a newpaper Ub-Lijkovac construction has been abandoned.

Kosovo motorway to bo honest, someone needs to help in drawing this road as I do not want to mislead anyone )


----------



## aleksandar_s

srpskizmaj said:


>


Are the only motorways U/C in Serbia? Or did you only include the ones in Serbia?


----------



## Arbenit

^^Sections Prishtina-Pejë (Pec) and Prishtina-Mitrovica are under construction. Investor, Ministry of Infrastructure of Republic of Kosovo, did not give any dates when these sections will be completed. 
For the motorway Prishtina-Skopje, Government of Kosovo is negotiating for an IMF loan, in order work to start by the end of 2012. For more info see *Highways & Motorways in Kosovo* thread.


----------



## SokoX

Hmm.. are you sure, since I have been told that only highway section u/c in Kosovo and Metohija region is Suva Reka - Vrbnica, part of Niš-Priština-border with Albania highway?


Also, folks I am glad to inform you that the final and preliminary design for the construction of Preljina - Pojate ( E761 ) highway have been finished. Workers on the new highway construction site are to be expected in March, 2012. :cheers:









+ Bridge Zemun-Borca is under construction.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
But is it comming a motorway from Niš to Priština? That motorway can be important for Albania. That makes it more easy to go to Tirana from rest of Europe. For example that motorway makes it easy to go from Budapest to Tirana.


----------



## SokoX

Uppsala said:


> ^^
> But is it comming a motorway from Niš to Priština? That motorway can be important for Albania. That makes it more easy to go to Tirana from rest of Europe. For example that motorway makes it easy to go from Budapest to Tirana.


Very true, however construction of Niš-Priština section is not going to happen before 2016. ( I think ), since the main construction focus now is moved from E75 to E80, E761 and E771 highways.


----------



## CrazySerb

Filipdr said:


> The asphalt has to be changed on the old Beska bridge so it matches the new one.
> 
> *Are there any construction pics of the Y Krak motorway to Hungary?*


Haven't seen any recent photos but here's something more interesting - a video, though of poor quality & content:






During the recent Beska bridge opening, they've said that work will speed up now on this Subotica bypass, though I don't know if their planned year end completion date is realistic.


----------



## sallae2

SokoX said:


> Very true, however construction of Niš-Priština section is not going to happen before 2016. ( I think ), since the main construction focus now is moved from E75 to E80, E761 and *E771* highways.


*E-771* (Niš - Zaječar - Negotin) 
*or 
E-763* (Belgrade - Lajkovac - Čačak)?


----------



## SokoX

sallae2 said:


> *E-771* (Niš - Zaječar - Negotin)
> *or
> E-763* (Belgrade - Lajkovac - Čačak)?


My apologies, it is E763! Work on that highway has already began.

P.S. E771 is Niš-Priština highway.


----------



## blagun

Uppsala said:


> For example that motorway makes it easy to go from Budapest to Tirana.


 I think, there is a better variant to reach Albania form Budapest: Pecs-Slavonian Motorway,HR-Sarajevo-Mostar-Dubrovnik-Budva,MNE-Shkoder.


----------



## Christophorus

According to the E numbering system Nis-Pristina is a part of E80...


----------



## Uppsala

blagun said:


> I think, there is a better variant to reach Albania form Budapest: Pecs-Slavonian Motorway,HR-Sarajevo-Mostar-Dubrovnik-Budva,MNE-Shkoder.


If they are building a motorway that part too, that can be a god variant to reach Albania from Budapest. But for the moment there are no motorway there but I hope thats comming in the future.

But a Niš-Priština motorway can be very important for Albania too. That make it easy to go from Albania to many parts of Europe. That make it easy to go from Tirana to Bucharest and other parts too.


----------



## CrazySerb

First asphalt on the Batajnica-Dobanovci section of Belgrade's motorway ring-road :cheers:




























*Source: Goje, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## solaar

CrazySerb said:


> First asphalt on the Batajnica-Dobanovci section of Belgrade's motorway ring-road :cheers:


It's not a ring road. Correct name is bypass.
Ring roads make full circle around cities.


----------



## SokoX

On this picture you can see E70, E763 and construction works on E75.


----------



## SokoX

Christophorus said:


> According to the E numbering system Nis-Pristina is a part of E80...


Exactly! However I am not sure why they assigned E761 to Niš-Priština highway then?


----------



## CrazySerb

solaar said:


> It's not a ring road. Correct name is bypass.
> Ring roads make full circle around cities.


Well, this will too. It has been designed to do that from the very start of construction.

What's being built now is only the first phase of work, the most crucial ~50km connection between the Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway and Belgrade-Sid & Belgrade-Nis motoways. Once that's complete, the motorway will cross the Danube via the new road & rail Vinca bridge, where it will head towards Pancevo and the new Pancevo-Vrsac-Timisoara motorway.

Eventually, it will reach the planned Belgrade-Zrenjanin motorway, after which it will once again cross the Danube river to reconnect with the Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway.

Most optimistically, this will happen sometime by ~2025. Currently ongoing work on Batajnica-Dobanovci and Orlovaca-Bubanj Potok sections could realistically be completed by 2014/5, Vinca bridge and Pancevo connection by 2020 and the rest within five years after that.


----------



## solaar

CrazySerb said:


> Eventually, it will reach the planned Belgrade-Zrenjanin motorway, after which it will once again cross the Danube river to reconnect with the Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway.


There are no such plans.


----------



## Filipdr

solaar said:


> There are no such plans.


I think there are...


----------



## SokoX

Filipdr said:


> I think there are...


Yes, there are plans for the construction of Novi Sad - Zrenjanin highway, but projected start is in the 2nd cycle of highway construction, which is not before 2016. 


+ I need to inform you that currently 190 kms of highways is under construction in Serbia.

Vrbnica-Suva Reka ( Kosovo and Metohija region, 35 kms )
Feketic - Novi Sad ( Vojvodina region, 5 kms )
Dimitrovgrad - Granica sa Bugarskom ( Nis region, 23 km )
Prosjek - Ciflik ( Nis region, 36 kms )
Belgrade Bypass ( Belgrade region, 39 kms )
Ub - Lajkovac ( Belgrade region, 12 kms )
Kelebija - CorridorX ( Vojvodina region, 23 kms )
Bujanovac - Presevo ( Vranje region, 17 kms )
TOTAL U/C : 190 kms


----------



## solaar

There are no plans for north Belgrade bypass.


----------



## RKC

Map: http://goo.gl/CQ45q


----------



## Filipdr

solaar said:


> There are no plans for north Belgrade bypass.


Again, I think there are. When Belgrade bypass reaches 100% completion it should from a motorway ring around the whole city.


----------



## solaar

Filipdr said:


> Again, I think there are. When Belgrade bypass reaches 100% completion it should from a motorway ring around the whole city.


You are free to think whatever you wish.
There are no such plans and *it's a fact*.


----------



## radi6404

I like the landscape on this video a lot.


----------



## aleksandar_s

solaar said:


> You are free to think whatever you wish.
> There are no such plans and *it's a fact*.


I am quite sure there are.


----------



## solaar

aleksandar_s said:


> I am quite sure there are.


Then present those plans, please.


----------



## aleksandar_s

solaar said:


> Then present those plans, please.


notice how the bypass crosses the river Dunav at the end. This bridge will be for when the bypass is made fully around the city. 










ps. how do I resize images?


----------



## sallae2

aleksandar_s said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/05/Belgrade_bypass.jpg
> 
> ps. how do I resize images?


I don't know if that is possible on this forum

however, one can link to a smaller size image, like this one

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Belgrade_bypass.jpg


----------



## CrazySerb

According to Serbia's infrastructure minister, negotiations are underway with investors from China, Azerbaijan & Turkey, regarding construction of two new sections of the Belgrade-Bar motorway (Corridor 11).

The sections in question are Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig - with the value of work estimated at around ~220 million euros.











Meanwhile, work on Ub-Lajkovac section seems to be progressing well :cheers:


----------



## MareCar

Clearly a bypass, not a ring-road. Which is quite logical since there is nothing that would warrant building a full-blown motorway ring on the other side of the danube. There's no city there, it's just fields and villages, there is absolutely no need for a motorway ring around them. :lol: 
The city is exclusively on the southern side of the danube, and the ring roud goes around it and crosses the danube only to lead to pancevo, which also makes no sense since anything coming from the north and heading to pancevo would still go either through the city and over the Pancevo Bridge or over the Zemun-Borca Bridge and then to Pancevo which would be faster then going through the city to the bypass or going all the way around the other (wrong) side of the city.


----------



## CrazySerb

Ub - Lajkovac section, Belgrade-Bar motorway:


----------



## sallae2

New tenders are out, for E-75 mwy south of Grdelica (6 km + 4.5 km), and for two tunnels (1.1 km & 1.8 km).
http://www.koridor10.rs/tender.php?mod=tender&id=1112

Tenders closing date: 15.12.2011
Construction period: 2 years for roads & bridges, 2 1/2 years for tunnels


----------



## solaar

aleksandar_s said:


> notice how the bypass crosses the river Dunav at the end. This bridge will be for when the bypass is made fully around the city.


Notice how there is *no north bypass* that would connect BG-Pančevo and BG-NS motorways and thus complete the ring around the city.


----------



## solaar

MareCar said:


> which also makes no sense since anything coming from the north and heading to pancevo would still go either through the city and over the Pancevo Bridge or over the Zemun-Borca Bridge and then to Pancevo which would be faster then going through the city to the bypass or going all the way around the other (wrong) side of the city.


You know, the bypass is not made only for those "coming from the north and heading to Pančevo".
Besides, transit traffic can be banned from the city and then all truck will have to use the bypass, as it is usual practice everywhere in the world.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are numerous ring roads in the world that form no complete ring. Prague and Budapest are examples. There is no real distinction between a ring road and a bypass. These names often grew historically. I'd say a road that forms half or less could be called a bypass, and more complete (¾ for instance) could be called ring roads. It's just personal taste or regional habit.


----------



## solaar

It's a matter of simple geometry. Ring is a complete circular shape.
Prague and Budapest have plans and are building their bypass motorways to make full circle around their respective cities, and therefore have reason to call them (incomplete) ring roads. In case of Belgrade there are no such plans.


----------



## sallae2

It does not need to complete full circle, to be called a "Ring Road".
The rules of geometry are not strictly followed, when the roads got named.
Some people may called it a ring road, even if only resembles a part of a circle. 

There is already an Old Ring Road (Stari Kružni Put) 1+1, that is much shorter than a Belgrade Bypass mwy that is u/c.


----------



## solaar

sallae2 said:


> It does not need to complete full circle, to be called a "Ring Road".
> The rules of geometry are not strictly followed, when the roads got named.
> Some people may called it a ring road, even if only resembles a part of a circle.


It doesn't have to be anything to be called something.
I may call my car Porsche but it's still a Fiat 

So let's put an end to this discussion. Call it whatever you want. I just wanted to clarify the facts for people reading this thread who might get confused by the misnomer "ring road".

Even in Serbia we call it "obilaznica" which translates to English as "bypass", so at least let's be consistent, ok? 

Živeli! :cheers:


----------



## Filipdr

The Belgrade-Bar motorway is progressing good...

Thanks CrazySerb for the pics.


----------



## nenea_hartia

@ CrazySerb: who is the contractor for Ub - Lajkovac?


----------



## CrazySerb

The same consortium of domestic firms that carried out the work on Novi Sad - Horgos motorway. With all but 5km of that 108km stretch completed, we expect them to seriously instensify work on Ub-Lajkovac, allowing it to open on schedule sometime during Spring 2012.


----------



## RKC

Belgrade

Map: http://goo.gl/mK4Oe


----------



## SokoX

Department of infrastructure of Serbia announced today that tenders for the sections of Corridor XI, Obrenovac- Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig, are going to be processed in december, 2011 and construction scheduled for May,2012. Head of the department of infrastructure, mr. Mrkonjic also announced that money for these investments is secured.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

radi6404 said:


> Crazyserb, I like the pics you showed of the new motorway. Finally Serbia is using crashbarriers, that have *soft edges*, looks much better.


during Yugoslavia time those were standard


----------



## SokoX

Tender for the construction of Grdelica (Gornje polje) - Caričina Dolina and Caričina Dolina - Vladičin Han sections on E75 highway, south of the city of Vranje, has been published today. Construction on these sections is scheduled for March, 2012.


+ Provincial government of Kosovo and Metohija region has issued agenda for the next convocation in which first amendment is related for the construction of Priština-Kosovska Mitrovica highway.


----------



## CrazySerb

*September update - Belgrade's new Sava river bridge*


----------



## SokoX

Construction of Zezelj bridge in Novi Sad starts in spring of 2012. 

http://ekapija.com/website/sr/page/484062


----------



## Filipdr

Radnicka interchange is gonna look great! :colgate:


----------



## sallae2

Fargo Wolf said:


> Question RE the vid RKC posted. In the vid, the tollbooth (59 sec) that the driver went through, is that normally used by traffic going the other way or is it just the way I'm looking at it?


No, this is pretty much usual toll-booth set-up.

Yellow and orange arrows marks northbound lanes (towards Belgrade).

Blue arrows marks southbound lanes. They just quickly pick-up tickets, and pay them later at the exits.


----------



## Verso

^^ Why are yellow and orange arrows/lanes separated?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Space efficiency I presume. I've seen it in Italy too. You can avoid 15-lane toll plazas.


----------



## sallae2

Verso said:


> ^^ Why are yellow and orange arrows/lanes separated?


If I understand question right ... 
... it would be that drivers who paid at red roof toll-both can by-pass blue roof toll-booths, and the traffic merge after ...


----------



## keokiracer

^^ But why are the toll booths separated? Is Chriszwolle's explanation right?
Why only 4 booths southbound and 10 northbound


----------



## ChrisZwolle

keokiracer said:


> Why only 4 booths southbound and 10 northbound


Southbound drivers only need to get a ticket. You need less toll booths for that because drivers are stopped for shorter durations. Paying requires more time than getting a ticket.


----------



## sallae2

keokiracer said:


> ^^ But why are the toll booths separated? Is Chriszwolle's explanation right?


Yes, Chris is right (as usual).
Besides, this motorway section is built on a slope, so it is not so easy to widen it.
This mwy is built in seventies. Probably the second set of toll-booths, was added later to reduce waiting time.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Space efficiency I presume. I've seen it in Italy too. You can avoid 15-lane toll plazas.


Ah, you're right, I didn't think of that.


----------



## MareCar

keokiracer said:


> ^^ But why are the toll booths separated? Is Chriszwolle's explanation right?
> Why only 4 booths southbound and 10 northbound


Yes his explanation is right. Why should they have to be all in a row if you can just as well stack them up behind each other. The yellow ones are probably only for cars while the orange ones are for larger vehicles. At least it looks like that in the picture, and it makes sense as the trucks need more space, so you move them further away so that the don't jam up the approach to the tollbooths.

Because as ChrisZwolle said, southbound you only get a ticket, and drive on, while the ones northbound are at the end of the toll zone and have to pay, which takes longer. If you go to the other end of that motorway, it will be the other way around, southbound will have more lanes than northbound because there the northbound vehicles only get a ticket and the southbound vehicles pay. Pretty simple.


----------



## keokiracer

Thanks for the explanations everyone, I understand it now kay:


----------



## CrazySerb

Some news...google-translated:



> 13. 10. 2011.| 17:52
> 
> *"Traffic Institute CIP" signed contract for preliminary and final design of Pojate-Krusevac motorway to the Republic of Srpska*
> 
> "Transportation Institute CIP" will work on the preliminary & final design of the E-761 on section Pojate-Krusevac. CIP signed a contract with "Roads of Serbia" worth 168,980,000 dinars.
> 
> As previously announced, 1.14 billion euros will be invested in the motorway towards Serb Republic, it will be 200 kilometers long and will connect Corridor 10 with Visegrad.


So this motorway will begin in Pojate, along the Belgrade-Nis motorway (Corridor 10) and from there, via the cities of Krusevac, Kraljevo, Cacak & Uzice, it will one day reach Visegrad, a town in Bosnia's Republika Srpska - and eventually, Bosnia's capital & largest city, Sarajevo:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A motorway in the border area between Užice and Višegrad would be quite interesting, it's very mountainous with deep canyons. A similar challenge as the Beograd - Bar motorway. The potential time-savings are quite significant though.


----------



## YU-AMC

I have to agree. Uzice-Visegrad is like 70km distance, and it takes 1.5 hrs if you follow the speed limit. Uzice - Pojate is a similar scenerio. There are way too many villages and small towns along Pojate-Uzice.


----------



## CrazySerb

Today, Belgrade's mayor toured the construction site of the Surcin-Obrenovac bridge - the least "advertised" of the three major city bridges currently under construction (no surprise there, since the other two are the 400+ million euro Ada bridge across Sava river and new 170 million euro Zemun-Borca bridge across Danube river) ... some 200 workers are busy on the site, ensuring that the bridge will open on schedule within 45 days from now. Total length of the bridge is 620 meters, it will have two vehicle lanes as well as two pedestrian walkways and will serve as a link between the city's two outer municipalities of Surcin & Obrenovac, where some 150k people reside.


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Nice! 

Any news on Zemun-Borca bridge?


----------



## Christophorus

CrazySerb said:


> Today, Belgrade's mayor toured the construction site of the Surcin-Obrenovac bridge ...


Is it the bridge west of Obrenovac? One can see it pretty clearly on Google Maps.

It seems pretty narrow, what is the purpose of this bridge - which construction began afaik many years ago and was abandoned for a while - i guess linking some regional roads?


----------



## sallae2

^^

the initial project envisaged that the bridge be used only as the carrier of hot water pipes

http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/page/339075_en


----------



## CrazySerb

After some initial snags (land expropriation, delayed relocation of power lines, etc) , work on the ~25km Subotica bypass is finally progressing well though it won't meet the earlier, more optimistic "year end" opening date - instead, it will be completed by May next year, maybe a little earlier.


----------



## BND

^^ what kind of road will this be?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

expressway


----------



## Filipdr

BND said:


> ^^ what kind of road will this be?


It will be a motorway or an expressway. 

P.S: Both types of roads are very similar...


----------



## BND

^^ thanks! Strange because there's no planned expressway connection on the Hungarian side :dunno:


----------



## sallae2

I found these photos at official site (for so called Y section). According to these photos it could be some sort of motorway / expressway.

March 2010




















I believe the main purpose of this stretch is to bypass city centre of Subotica.

Apparently, there is a lot of traffic that bothers citizens of Subotica.

Probably, the fastest way to reach Győr from Subotica, could be with E-75, however using Route 53/62/81 from Subotica to Győr could be approximately 50 km shorter, toll free and it is avoiding M0.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

BND said:


> ^^ thanks! Strange because there's no planned expressway connection on the Hungarian side :dunno:


the main purpose of this road is to bypass Subotica city centre, it may be called Subotica bypass.


----------



## Filipdr

Bad_Hafen said:


> the main purpose of this road is to bypass Subotica city centre, it may be called Subotica bypass.


That and it will also be build to avoid massive traffic jams on the Serbian and Hungarian borders.

But when Serbia enters the EU that won't matter anymore...


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

Filipdr said:


> That and it will also be build to avoid massive traffic jams on the Serbian and Hungarian borders.
> 
> But when Serbia enters the EU that won't matter anymore...


And I must stress on that 'when'...


----------



## sallae2

not_just_a_lurker said:


> And I must stress on that 'when'...


well, 'if' could be more appropriate than 'when'
plus, 'Schengen' should be more appropriate than 'EU'


----------



## RKC

Map: http://goo.gl/941K0


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

sallae2 said:


> well, 'if' could be more appropriate than 'when'
> plus, 'Schengen' should be more appropriate than 'EU'


That's why i was stressing it.:wink2:


----------



## Uppsala

RKC said:


> Map: http://goo.gl/941K0


This was nice! Thank you!


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed, great video - thanks for posting kay:

Neat aerial shot of the future Batajnica interchange, taken about a month ago:


----------



## Filipdr

not_just_a_lurker said:


> And I must stress on that 'when'...


It doesn't matter when, it will happen soon, we are making good progress! :cheers:


----------



## Filipdr

RKC said:


> Map: http://goo.gl/941K0


Nice vid! 

Northern Serbia has a good quality motorways. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is no problem discussing non-motorways in Highways & Autobahns. That's what it's for.


----------



## CrazySerb

*World Bank approves loan for Grabovnica – Grdelica section of Corridor 10*



> Belgrade, 26 Oct 2011 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic met today with the reprsentatives of the World Bank office in Belgrade regarding the Coridor 10 projects, sanation of Sava waterway and reconstruction of the Sedrbian road network financed by the bank.
> 
> 
> Mrkonjic informed the delegation led by director of the World Bank Office in Belgrade Loup Brefort about the progress of the construction of Dimitrovgrad ring-road, the Ministry statement reads.
> 
> Sanation of Sava waterway will be one of our priorities in 2013, the Minister said.
> 
> The World Bank will approve a loan for the Grabovnica – Grdelica section of the Corridor 10 next week, and within ten days for the beginning of the construction of the Vladicin Han – Donji Neredovac section, the delegation promised.
> 
> The World Bank’s new programme team leader Baher El Hefnevi was introduced on this occasion, and his predecessor Martin Humphreys expressed his gratitude for an excellent cooperation with Mrkonjic.


----------



## CrazySerb

Small update from Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway ... Dimitrovgrad bypass:



pekson said:


> Evo malo slika iz Dimitrovgrada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## CrazySerb

Two neat videos...

Bucharest-Belgrade in five minutes or less..

31058226

Belgrade-Krk

31120946


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of more views of the recently completed Beska bridge, Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway:

]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks much better with this painting!


----------



## Filipdr

Looks great, but I wonder when will they change the asphalt on the older bridge...


----------



## Chilio

The two bridges are not connected one to the other... How comes the poles for the lights are exactly in the middle?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Chilio said:


> The two bridges are not connected one to the other... How comes the poles for the lights are exactly in the middle?


If you look carefully the second picture you'll see the poles are mounted not in the middle, but on the side of the left bridge.

Anyway, the bridge is outstanding. But I would ask the same question as @ Filipdr.


----------



## Chilio

^^ You're right... I really should look at such details at a larger than 10" monitor 
I think there was news article on the previous pages that the old bridge will be closed shortly after the opening of the new one.


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


>


Do they really need lights on the Beska bridge? There was no lights on the Beska bridge before.

I think it the lights look like a model called Iridium SGS 252. Thats a model used a lot in Sweden, the Netherlands, Poland and the UK. They look like this:


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Really? Never seen them before in The Netherlands...


----------



## Uppsala

Yes, they have them in the Netherlands. Look here!










I took this picture from this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83905236&postcount=6056

You can find the Iridium in many European countries. I know you can find a lot of them specially in the UK but they are also very popular in Sweden and Poland. You can find them in Italy too and other countries. And now it looks like they got them in Serbia too, and at the Beska bridge.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Ah, the new A2, I have only driven the old A2, and only seen the new A2 thanks to vids and pics from Chris, but never spotted those lights.


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Two neat videos...
> 
> Bucharest-Belgrade in five minutes or less..
> 
> 31058226


Simply awesome vid and music! :rock:

I'll take the freedom to repost it on the Romanian thread if you do not mind.  :cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Filipdr said:


> Looks great, but I wonder when will they change the asphalt on the older bridge...


this is already Xth time someone asking this question. They will start shortly after finishing this bridge.


----------



## CrazySerb

Two more months until Belgrade's newest landmark opens for business :rock:


----------



## keokiracer

Bad_Hafen said:


> this is already Xth time someone asking this question. They will start shortly after finishing this bridge.


But when are they going to change the asphalt on the older bridge? :troll:









@CrazySerb: Awesome brigde :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Novi Sad bypass ... also expected to be completed sometime in December:


----------



## vectom

> Two more months until Belgrade's newest landmark opens for business


and, sadly, X more years to develop riverbanks into human-friendly city-like space :/


----------



## x-type

is Beška bridge the longest bridge accross Danube at all?


----------



## Filipdr

x-type said:


> is Beška bridge the longest bridge accross Danube at all?


Yes, and not only that, but it's one of the longest bridges in Europe!

It has also been listed as *one of the longest bridges in the world!* :cheers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_bridges_in_the_world


----------



## nenea_hartia

Filipdr said:


> Yes, and not only that, but it's one of the longest bridges in Europe!
> 
> It has also been listed as *one of the longest bridges in the world!* :cheers:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_bridges_in_the_world


According to that Wiki list, this is the longest bridge across Danube.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ the brigde you're mentioning is 2,223.52m long (see the article you linked), the Beška bridge is 2250 meters according to the list of biggest bridges. But when I check the page of the bridge itself, the bridge is 2205 meters... Typo? :dunno:


----------



## x-type

Filipdr said:


> Yes, and not only that, but it's one of the longest bridges in Europe!
> 
> It has also been listed as *one of the longest bridges in the world!* :cheers:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_bridges_in_the_world


ok, being at the bottom of that silly list is not a big deal 
i say silly list because they have put a plenty of viaducts. for instamce Croatian viaduct Drežnik is really funny to see on the list among Storebaeltsbroen, Golden Gate or Akashi Kaikyo. and if they have finally put some viaducts, there are plentys of long viaducts in Italy which are not mentioned. Italy would simply flood that list if they would have put it.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

vectom said:


> and, sadly, X more years to develop riverbanks into human-friendly city-like space :/


Just 10? No man, 30-40-50 more likely, trust me...hno:

P.S. ok i know you meant 'x' as 'unknown', but for the sake of conversation...


----------



## Filipdr

x-type said:


> ok, being at the bottom of that silly list is not a big deal
> i say silly list because they have put a plenty of viaducts. for instamce Croatian viaduct Drežnik is really funny to see on the list among Storebaeltsbroen, Golden Gate or Akashi Kaikyo. and if they have finally put some viaducts, there are plentys of long viaducts in Italy which are not mentioned. Italy would simply flood that list if they would have put it.


Well, maybe, but I think that list is correct. The bridge is impressive which is the most important thing.

If you really wanna see a record breaking bridge, then consider looking at this engineering masterpiece...

The largest single column bridge *ever created*: :cheers:


----------



## Opustenooo

Few pics of Sava Bridge from user "Veliki Vracar" from beobuild.rs/forum





























Few pics of Batajnica interchange from user "boca-ica" from beobuild.rs/forum


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Very nice, especially the first 3 pictures!


----------



## Uppsala

Opustenooo said:


>


This look quite strange. Is someone building a house and going to live so very close to the new motorway?


----------



## Chilio

Maybe construction of the house has been started long before they decided the highway will pass there, and then it was stopped when the land was expropriated...? The house is as well to near and facing the railway which is also quite unpleasant place to live, especially if the railway is frequently used... But people live in quite worse places.


----------



## CrazySerb

Blast from the past...construction of Belgrade's Gazelle bridge, 1969/70.
As part of the city motorway, the bridge has in recent years seen some ~160,000 vehicles daily. Since last year, it has been under complete reconstruction - it was just annouced that as of November 15th, it will once again be fully usable.


----------



## x-type

somehow i have the feeling that engineers are too lazy to project such spans today. it is much easier to make large pylon and suspend or cable-stay the bridge. bad thing is that publicity prefer suspension and cable-stayed bridges because they are more attractive, although bridges with large single spans as Gazela deserve to be praised much more because of more complex building procedure.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Uppsala said:


> This look quite strange. Is someone building a house and going to live so very close to the new motorway?


i think that house was expropriated and will be destroyed as you can see the owner has already took the roof away.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

About one month ago i've been on the Horgos - Novi Sad Motorway and i joined the new opened sections. What i've missed were traffic signs for the motorway. Heading to Novi Sad you had still the old ones, as it was just a expressway (blue colored), and heading to Horgos weren't any kind of signs installed. How's the actual status? Has this motorway a number apart of E75?

Btw: It's a nice motorway. Good Work!


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ Those blue expressway signs are being replaced by green ones for motorway on Novi Sad-Horgos motorway. There is no national numbering of motorways in Serbia yet (just European E-70, E-75...).


----------



## Foolish Farmer

According to the german wikipedia article about motorways in Serbia they should have numbers.

For example: M22 -> Horgos-Novi Sad (wtf? why M22 and not M2?)
M1 -> HR-Belgrade-Nis-MK

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoput_M1
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoput_M22


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those are the Yugoslav road numbers. 

I also once saw a list of A1 - A3 but they are not signed. The Serbian motorway numbering system bugs me, especially now more projects are getting started it makes sense to number them according to a logical system.


----------



## sallae2

Well, I am under impression that some people in charge are afraid of making changes, taking initiative, actually do something ... except of just showing at the workplace.

In the previous government lead by DSS, this ministry was controlled by highly incompetent Mr. Velja Ilić. It was just waste of time, for Serbian motorways.

The current government had to compromise with SPS, and to hand them over this ministry. The Minister himself is an enthusiastic, optimistic, positive person ... however he failed to get rid off, or to train for the job a part of work force that he inherited (and really needed to be trained).

There should be an election next year. So there is a possibility of some personal changes, to get more pro-active people there.

No-one needs to reinvent the wheel. Many good things can be simply copied from Croatian, Hungarian ... Motorways.


----------



## mmmartin

I read this article: http://www.kurir-info.rs/vesti/drustvo/autoput-horgos-novi-sad-do-kraja-oktobra-131626.php

When will the Horgoš-Beograd motorway be fully completed? Will there be anything left to do after the complition of the section north of Novi Sad?


----------



## radi6404

I wanted to ask, whether there are still those great Serbian radio stations, that play nice house all night. The radio channels available in Serbia are very good. Earlier you could only choose folklore channels, now you can choose whatever you want, there are all genres of music there.


----------



## Alex_ZR

cinxxx said:


> OK. Thanks for that.
> So 100 km/h speed limit is only on express ways (blue) or also on some yellow ones?
> 
> I know somewhere between Kovin and Vrsac there is small stretch of 100, but I think not even 1km, I found it incredible strange.
> 
> I'm asking because I was almost always driving 80 km/h tops on Serbian roads (excluding autoput), to not get into trouble, but maybe I could go more, many drivers do go more and overtake me.


I Serbia speed limit on ordinary roads is 80 km/h, but small number of drivers respect that. Majority drives between 90 and 100 km/h (including me  ) because of the lowest gas consumption. Also you have some guys who drive over 100 km/h, usually SUVs, Audi, BMW and other strong machines...
Personally, I would like that in Serbia speed limit on the ordinary road should be 100 km/h, like in Romania.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

radi6404 said:


> I wanted to ask, whether there are still those great Serbian radio stations, that play nice house all night. The radio channels available in Serbia are very good. Earlier you could only choose folklore channels, now you can choose whatever you want, there are all genres of music there.


Yes there are. TDI is the best known, and usually available throughout the whole country.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

cinxxx said:


> OK. Thanks for that.
> So 100 km/h speed limit is only on express ways (blue) or also on some yellow ones?


no, only on blue roads limit is 100, that is why they are blue. 
Yellow is 80, green is 120.


cinxxx said:


> I know somewhere between Kovin and Vrsac there is small stretch of 100, but I think not even 1km, I found it incredible strange.


why?
It is the same as if you would have sign 100km/h. Mainly the blue roads don't have in level intersections. 


cinxxx said:


> I'm asking because I was almost always driving 80 km/h tops on Serbian roads (excluding autoput), to not get into trouble, but maybe I could go more, many drivers do go more and overtake me.


You may drive 10% more so 90 would be ok, but don't go over 90.


----------



## radi6404

I wanted to tell by the way that I enjoy going through Serbia and have nothing against the country. When I say I do not like the crashbarriers that is something rather unimportant but all in all I like going through that country and like how it develops. Clean gas stations, rather good raods, great radio stations, it is a country that should get into EU, only the motorway tax is too high.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^for you 
http://www.radiostanica.com/sr/radio/238/TDI_Radio


----------



## MHN

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> *Serbia, Romania cooperate on infrastructure projects*
> 
> Belgrade, 1 Nov 2011 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic and Romanian Minister of Economy and Trade Ion Ariton discussed the construction of Corridor 11 today, the Pan-European Oil Pipeline (PEOP) project, the linking of gas pipe-line systems in the region and the construction of a 400 kW transmission line.
> 
> 
> *The Ministry of Infrastructure and Energy says in a statement that Aroton stressed Romania’s interest in the construction of road Corridor 11 which would link Romania with Bari in Italy through Serbia and Montenegro.*
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Thanks for this info.
Don't forget to post updates from time to time, of the sections already under construction :cheers2:


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> ^^


CS, in that map, are there 2 motorway connections planned to Romania?

BTW: It's nice they reopened talks on CXI. I am hoping there will be concrete action as a follow-up. :cheers:


----------



## Filipdr

Yes, nice news.


----------



## Verso

radi6404 said:


> When I say I do not like the crashbarriers that is something rather unimportant


:runaway:


----------



## keber

CrazySerb said:


>


Why painting fences on old bridge if it will be reconstructed? Or they will just replace old pavement?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Le Clerk said:


> CS, in that map, are there 2 motorway connections planned to Romania?


Yes two motorways are planned. 


keber said:


> Why painting fences on old bridge if it will be reconstructed? Or they will just replace old pavement?


i think it is old paint.



Verso said:


> :runaway:


I am bit worried for him as well. Crashbarriers do matter.


----------



## radi6404

Well, I can not dislike a country only for that. I like the country, we are brothers and SErbia is developing well. The radio stations playing at night in Serbia are quite amazing and the new roads in Serbia are great indeet. The landscape is very good in Nis and the gas stations everywhere are very clean and high quality.

And by the way, my crashbarriers talk was never that serious. I do like new crasharriers that are shiny and comment it from time to time, but it was always more like a joke.


----------



## micika

cinxxx said:


> OK. Thanks for that.
> So 100 km/h speed limit is only on express ways (blue) or also on some yellow ones?
> 
> I know somewhere between Kovin and Vrsac there is small stretch of 100, but I think not even 1km, I found it incredible strange.
> 
> I'm asking because I was almost always driving 80 km/h tops on Serbian roads (excluding autoput), to not get into trouble, but maybe I could go more, many drivers do go more and overtake me.



Some streches between Kraljevo and Cacak have speed limit of 100km/h. I often travel between Mrcajevci and Kraljevo on that road, and there are speed limits of 60, 70, 80 and 100km/h. 



radi6404 said:


> I wanted to ask, whether there are still those great Serbian radio stations, that play nice house all night. The radio channels available in Serbia are very good. Earlier you could only choose folklore channels, now you can choose whatever you want, there are all genres of music there.


You have Roadstar radio which you can listen on almost entire teritory of Serbia. 
http://www.google.rs/#hl=sr&sugexp=....,cf.osb&fp=f54171aea6a1e136&biw=1311&bih=646
Central Serbia is covered by Star FM as far as house music is concerned. Star FM is "daughter radio" of TDI Belgrade.


----------



## Strajder

^^
There is no such limit (100 km/h) on this road (Kraljevo - Čačak, part of M5), maximum is 80 km/h.


----------



## micika

There is, when you pass Ladjevci and Obrva. Only if they changed it 2 months ago. I have a pic of that sign. If i find it, i'll post it tommorow.


----------



## CrazySerb

Le Clerk said:


> CS, in that map, are there 2 motorway connections planned to Romania?
> 
> BTW: It's nice they reopened talks on CXI. I am hoping there will be concrete action as a follow-up. :cheers:


One full-profile motorway (Pancevo-Vrsac-RO border) and one expressway, the so-called "Banatska magistrala" - connecting Novi Sad & Timisoara via Zrenjanin:


----------



## Le Clerk

I really can't understand the need for the expressway really since there will be a full-profile motorway connecting the same cities. :dunno:


----------



## cinxxx

The motorway is planned for Pancevo - Vrsac - RO border. That's not the same road as Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Jimbolia - Timisoara.


----------



## keber

CrazySerb said:


>


That is nonsense: 162 km long expressway for 40 mil. euro including one pretty long tunnel?
At least one zero is missing, probably even more.


----------



## MHN

Le Clerk said:


> I really can't understand the need for the expressway really since there will be a full-profile motorway connecting the same cities. :dunno:


The expressway is an older project, but pay attention that it's not supposed to connect the same cities like the motorway will.



cinxxx said:


> The motorway is planned for Pancevo - Vrsac - RO border. That's not the same road as Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Jimbolia - Timisoara.


Exactly!



keber said:


> That is nonsense: 162 km long expressway for 40 mil. euro including one pretty long tunnel?
> At least one zero is missing, probably even more.


Fur sure there was a mistake, 400 mil. euro more likely to be the right cost.
Anyway, there is another mistake in the video simulation: canal DTD instead of the canal Bega (Begej).


----------



## Chilio

And there will be another good conection Serbia-Romania via the northwestern corner of Bulgaria, when Danube Bridge 2 at Vidin-Calafat opens. 

Are there any plans to upgrade the road leading towards Negotin? It will serve both border-crossings - At Djerdap 2, and at Vidin-Calafat via Bregovo.


----------



## solaar

Chilio said:


> Are there any plans to upgrade the road leading towards Negotin? It will serve both border-crossings - At Djerdap 2, and at Vidin-Calafat via Bregovo.


There are plans for a motorway or perhaps an expressway connecting Paraćin on corridor 10 and Zaječar. I guess the logical extension from there would be to connect with Bulgaria and Romania some day.


----------



## Verso

Le Clerk said:


> I really can't understand the need for the expressway really since there will be a full-profile motorway connecting the same cities. :dunno:


I think it's more about connecting Novi Sad with Croatia/Bosnia and Zrenjanin. It makes sense to continue to Romania then.


----------



## Christophorus

plus the "Banatska magistrala" won´t be a new road.

It would be an upgrade of existing roads, the section of Novi Sad to Zrenjanin already has a motorway style routing, so on that part of the highway its only necessary to renew the pavement and to build intersections plus possibly a second carriageway.


----------



## cinxxx

Christophorus said:


> plus the "Banatska magistrala" won´t be a new road.
> 
> It would be an upgrade of existing roads, the section of Novi Sad to Zrenjanin already has a motorway style routing, so on that part of the highway its only necessary to renew the pavement and to build intersections plus possibly a second carriageway.


I've driven on road Timisoara-Jimbolia-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad one year ago. I know then, parts of the road were under construction, pavement was replaced I think.


----------



## CrazySerb

October update - Belgrade's new Sava river bridge:


----------



## Le Clerk

Update:

Google translated:



> *Timisoara-Belgrade highway, on the government table*
> 
> Source: Money.ro | Published: November 4, 2011, 5:39 p.m. | Updated: November 4, 2011, 5:56 p.m.
> 
> 
> PM Emil Boc has met with his Serbian counterpart Mirko Cvetkovic, and among the topics of discussion featured construction of a highway between the two countries.
> 
> "I instructed ministries to explore this opportunity. Transport Minister will pay a visit to Serbia in the period ahead, "said Boc.
> 
> The idea of ​​a highway Belgrade-Timisoara is older, Bozidar Delic Serbian Deputy making a proposal to that effect just last year. And then, Boc said he welcomed the proposal and the proposal will be submitted to the Serbian Government. Three years ago, to convey the idea of ​​a regional highway, linking north eastern Serbia, south-western Romania and Hungary, the Serbian proposal advanced. But talks have not progressed.
> 
> Route road Timisoara-Belgrade-Jimbolia has a length of 178 kilometers. If you follow this route highway (which is not in a straight line), the Romanian side would have to build around 50 km, after a rough estimate. At a cost of 3.8 million per km, in the lowland area, according to the actual cost of the Ministry of Transportation standards, this piece of highway should cost about 190 million euros.


 Source


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
It's great that something is finally happening on this front, at least on the political level.kay:


Construction of Belgrade's motorway ring-road seems to have intensified...after a period of foot-dragging, looks live they've finally changed gears :cheers:

Orlovaca-Bubanj Potok section:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

cinxxx said:


> The motorway is planned for Pancevo - Vrsac - RO border. That's not the same road as Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Jimbolia - Timisoara.


Motorways is planned connecting Beograd-Pancevo-Vrsac-RO and expresway (motorway without hard shoulders) connecting motorway Belgrade-Zagreb (aybe in some other stages further south toward Sabac and Srpska) with Novi Sad-Zrenjanin-RO. 
Two different projects. 


MHN said:


> Anyway, there is another mistake in the video simulation: canal DTD instead of the canal Bega (Begej).


That is not mistake canal Begej is part of DTD system. 



Chilio said:


> And there will be another good conection Serbia-Romania via the northwestern corner of Bulgaria, when Danube Bridge 2 at Vidin-Calafat opens.


That is not so good alternative if compared with those two motorway+expressway projects.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Le Clerk said:


> Update:
> 
> Google translated:
> 
> Source


What route is this "Route road Timisoara-Belgrade-Jimbolia "
Is this mistake?


----------



## Le Clerk

It's just a journalistic presumtive route for the purpose of calculating the possible costs for the Romanian section.


----------



## Chilio

Bad_Hafen said:


> That is not so good alternative if compared with those two motorway+expressway projects.


Depending on the destination you want to reach in Romania. If you are heading towards Bucurest, the two motorway+expressway routes will lead you west of Carpati mountains, then you will have to cross them, and still there isn't such a motorway there. If you reach Craiova (no matter through Djerdap 2 or Vidin-Calafat bridge), you will be east of Carpati mountains and your travel towards Bucurest will be quite easier.


----------



## MHN

Bad_Hafen said:


> ...
> That is not mistake canal Begej is part of DTD system.
> ...


Canal Bega (Begej) could be part of the DTD system in Serbia, but for sure it isn't in Romania. So, from Zrenjanin towards Timisoara, the name of the canal should be Bega and not DTD, as it appears in that video simulation. 
This was my comment about.



Bad_Hafen said:


> What route is this "Route road Timisoara-Belgrade-Jimbolia "
> Is this mistake?


I believe the order Timisoara-Jimbolia-Belgrade was inverted due to the automatic translation into Timisoara-Belgrade-Jimbolia.
Anyway, I hope this route it's just a joke, Deta and Vrsac being a must.


----------



## CrazySerb

Something interesting....Google-translated:



> Friday, 04 Nov 2011, 07:54 -> 08:39
> 
> *Prehistory of the Corridor 10*
> 
> The route of Corridor 10, near Vranje and Bujanovac, archaeologists discovered traces of prehistoric life, from the Neolithic settlements and objects for everyday use, utensils, tools, pieces. It is the largest so far found a locality with traces of prehistoric times.
> 
> The experts of the Archaeological Institute and the Belgrade Faculty of Philosophy is a company engaged Corridors Serbia, prior to the construction of Corridor, the protection of valuable archaeological sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houses made ​​of wood, covered with mud, with one or two rooms, about ten meters long. Housing Gumnište horizons at the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Here they are the remains of a Neolithic settlement," said prof. Dr. Slavisa Peric, Director of the Archaeological Institute, "had a good organization, an urban solution, the houses were placed in a row."
> 
> Stone Age, Neolithic Age, the period of 5700th the 4200th BC. Fifty experts dig, take pictures, draw, record, peru objects for everyday use, pottery, tools, pieces. It helps them 200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motive for some of the research work for other salaries, but they all work very carefully and devotedly.
> 
> The works are spreading and Čaršija stories about gold coins or bullion, jeeps and aircraft. No one has seen them, but they all heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that they ask about hidden treasure, will be disappointed, because this site will find jars with gold.
> 
> "We are located at the site of the New Stone Age," explains Professor. Dr. Slavisa Peric, Director of the Archaeological Institute. "It is still far from the gold."
> 
> However, what has been discovered, of gold is valuable for scientists, archeologists, culturologist. The largest area ever with traces of prehistoric times. Archaeological work funded enterprise Corridors Serbia. After protection of 33 sites in the area of Bujanovac to Leskovac, will be built ten Corridor.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Chilio said:


> Depending on the destination you want to reach in Romania. If you are heading towards Bucurest, the two motorway+expressway routes will lead you west of Carpati mountains, then you will have to cross them, and still there isn't such a motorway there. If you reach Craiova (no matter through Djerdap 2 or Vidin-Calafat bridge), you will be east of Carpati mountains and your travel towards Bucurest will be quite easier.


so it is not alternative as I said it leads in other direction


MHN said:


> Canal Bega (Begej) could be part of the DTD system in Serbia, but for sure it isn't in Romania. So, from Zrenjanin towards Timisoara, the name of the canal should be Bega and not DTD, as it appears in that video simulation.
> This was my comment about.


trough whole Serbia it is DTD


----------



## YU-AMC

solaar said:


> There are plans for a motorway or perhaps an expressway connecting Paraćin on corridor 10 and Zaječar. I guess the logical extension from there would be to connect with Bulgaria and Romania some day.


I am from Paracin myself. We would not mind having a new motorway to Zajecar, but I am afraid there could be a more important priority such as Belgrade- Montenegro. I would like to see Belgrade - Timisoara before I see Paracin-Zajecar. I am pro Romanian.


----------



## CrazySerb

11/7/2011 4:24:00 PM
*Tadic tours works on Corridor 11*



> LAJKOVAC - Serbian President Boris Tadic toured works on Corridor 11, the Ub-Lajkovac section, on Monday, and stated that he believes that in 2014 Serbia will have a much more developed road infrastructure than today.
> 
> “There is no room for economic development of central Serbia without modern infrastructure,” Tadic said, and expressed expectation that funds will be provided soon for the next highway section towards Cacak.
> 
> *According to Tadic, the construction of each of the four sections from Belgrade to Cacak will need two - two and a half years.*
> 
> These sections are to be financed by both European loans and international agreements in order to avoid over-indebtedness and jeopardy of the macroeconomic stability.
> 
> *“Certain states have built highways by means of a public-private partnership and today they are on the verge of bankruptcy. We have opted for another model of financing which will not strain our finances,” Tadic said.*
> 
> Tadic expressed hope that Corridor 11 will be put on the list of European corridors considering its importance for the international traffic, given that one of its sections will go to the border with Montenegro, while another one will pass near Visegrad to the border with Bosnia-Herzegovina.
> 
> When asked why the works on this section are late, Tadic explained that it was crucial to engage domestic companies in construction of Corridor 10 and 11 and that therefore works were delayed.
> 
> “Today the dynamics of works is better than ever. I used to disagree with Infrastructure Minister Mrkonjic over the deadlines he set, but now I see that this was his way to speed up the works,” Tadic explained.
> 
> According to Director of Putevi Uzice Milan Bojovic the works on the Ub-Lajkovac section are planned to be completed in a year. The project is worth eight billion and 652 million dinars and realized by a consortium of Serbian companies, among which Putevi Uzice and Planum are the largest.
> 
> *The works were launched late in 2010, and the contractors say that one of the reasons for the delay is the expropriation problem which was resolved in the meantime.*
> 
> *Corridor 11, which will connect Belgrade and Cacak, and then be connected with Corridor 10, Montenegro and Bosnia-Herzegovina, is divided into four sections: Belgrade-Obrenovac (25 km), Obrenovac-Ub (27 km), Lajkovac-Ljig (25 km) and Ljig-Cacak (50 km).*


----------



## CrazySerb

*World Bank: Serbia must speed up Corridor 10 construction*



> 7.11.2011 10:14:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Serbia should pace up the construction of the Corridor 10 section connecting Nis and Bulgarian border, says Baher El Hifnawi, the head of the World Bank program team for the Balkans. Baher El-Hifnawi notes that the east leg of the Corridor 10 will not be completed in the planned period, April 2012. Therefore, the World Bank will try to influence the contractors to speed up the construction works.
> 
> Serbian national road company Putevi Srbije is in charge for the construction, but the World Bank is the one that finances a great part of the works. Serbia admits that there has been a delay in the construction, citing problems with the main contractor Austrian Alpine and some Serbian households as the key reasons.
> (Blic )


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Construction speed up of E-80 motorway is a must! They should also concentrate on the southern part of E-75 as well as the Y Krak. And yes, how could I forget the Belgrade bypass... :lol:


----------



## Filipdr

Verso said:


> ^^ Wait, now it will be 2×4, but it used to be 2×3 lanes, right?


To be honest, I'm confused as well. I think that there will be 3 lanes in each direction. 6 of them in total as shown on the picture above.


----------



## Chilio

If you look far enough in this picture, you will see, that actually on the bridge are 2x3 (after the large billboard on the right side)... The fourth lane on each side is only for the entrances/exits.


----------



## Verso

^^ But it's still a lane. So now it will be 2×3+entrance, but it used to be 2×2+entrance?


----------



## Filipdr

Verso said:


> ^^ But it's still a lane. So now it will be 2×3+entrance, but it used to be 2×2+entrance?


Yes, exactly! :cheers:


----------



## Chilio

yes, but this extra lane is not on the whole lenght of the bridge, only some 25-30 or 50 meters before exits or after entrances, and only on the banks, not in the "real" bridge-part.


----------



## Verso

^^ So the number of lanes won't change, they just repaved them?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It has been 2x3 lanes for at least 10 years. Google Earth Imagery confirms six lanes since at least 2001.


----------



## CrazySerb

Clumsy Google translation but you get the idea...




> *Gazelle is ready for 200,000 vehicles*
> 
> N. V. BRKOVIĆ | 11 novembar 2011th 22:01
> 
> 
> *Drivers will be able to freely Saturday night to use all the strips najprometnijeg Belgrade bridge. Masters will run through February in the "boxes" under construction*
> 
> Butter, mostadžije, paving, fitters, welders, grinders, rollers, trucks, all the "roadblocks" will disappear from Gazela on Saturday in 19 hours. After a year and a half, since the reconstruction began, drivers will finally be able to "spread" around the bridge. Work on loop Mostar, at the level where passing trams are continuing, but all six lanes be passable for traffic.
> 
> Before reconstruction, the day the bridge "Gaza," about 160,000 vehicles, although it is designed for 65,000. Restoration of old structures more than four decades, the burden will increase three times, and the bridge connecting the banks of the Sava will be able to shoulder even to carry 200,000 vehicles, experts say.
> 
> In "Roads of Serbia" and added that the masters and February to work in "boxes" under construction. In addition, continuing with work on the Mostar loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HISTORY*
> Gaza is filled for 41 years. It was built in 1966. do 1970. as part of the highway and urban highway "Brotherhood and Unity", which was supposed to connect Macedonia, Serbia, Croatia and Slovenia. The bridge is 332 long and 27.5 meters wide.
> 
> 
> 
> - Next in line is setting up a metal platform to platform edges stajališnih tramway bridge - explain the "Roads of Serbia". - So on Sunday will come to a complete stop of tram traffic over Mostar crossing, rather than an hour after midnight to Monday at three o'clock. We appeal to all road users to pay attention to traffic signs placed temporarily adjust speed. Also, you should take care, safety of workers in the field.
> 
> Preliminary work on the renovation began on 15 Gazele March last year. This is the first reconstruction najprometnijeg Sava Bridge in Belgrade. Given the scope of work and its very bad condition, it was necessary to work split in phases. In addition to the reconstruction of the bridge, which has a loop with four floors, the more the approach and exit ramps, and simultaneously initiated work on a highway in which a and Gaza. All of this, further work is difficult and road construction, and traffic in the capital.
> 
> When complete rehabilitation is completed the bridge will be difficult for some 1,500 tons. The construction is steel reinforced, changed the autoploča, fittings, cables ... Removed approximately 1,000 tons of various materials and the failed parts, and built about 2.5 tons of new ones.
> 
> It is agreed that the reconstruction of "Gazela" worth 58 million euros, is financed by loans from the EIB and the EBRD's 33 out of 25 million euros, Belgrade has allocated 7.5 million euros, "Roads of Serbia" 4.8 and the European Agency for Reconstruction donated 6.75 million. It will be easier, of Belgrade.
Click to expand...

Hopefully, it will be some time before it reaches the 200k mark - after all, the new Ada bridge opening next month is expected to take some city traffic off the congested Gazelle.


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Thanks CrazySerb for all the updates, keep up the good work! kay:


----------



## Verso

Great. Gazela has always fascinated me.


----------



## Filipdr

Verso said:


> Great. Gazela has always fascinated me.


Great to hear that, thank you!  You have great motorways in Slovenia! :cheers:


----------



## Verso

I remember some old books... Even black&white pics of Gazela totally amazed me.


----------



## CrazySerb

*From tomorrow, the first section of the highway Vrbnica - Merdare in Kosovo*
Author: Beta



> The first section of the highway Vrbnica - Merdare in part from Suva Reka Vrbnica to a length of 38 kilometers will be opened to traffic tomorrow.
> 
> It was announced that the opening of the present "Prime Minister" of Kosovo Hashim Thaci and Albanian Prime Minister Sali Berisha. I
> 
> I started building the highway a little over a year and works were completed on time. The entire highway project is 117 kilometers long and is estimated to cost between 700 and 800 million euros. According to the project highway passes through eight municipalities and asphalt will be covered 1062 hectares of land. Part of the highway which will be released tomorrow for traffic connecting Prizren and Suva Reka. According to approximate estimates, up to now is to build a highway invested about 250 million euros. The draft Budget for 2012.
> year for highway construction is planned 290 million euros, of which 240 for the construction of highways and 50 million for the expropriation of land.


:cheers:


----------



## Filipdr

Verso said:


> I remember some old books... Even black&white pics of Gazela totally amazed me.


Almost every bridge is Belgrade was the first in the world to have something that has never been done before and that's why they were always in the center of the attention.

The new Ada bridge will be the largest single-pylon bridge ever made and also one of the best and most modern bridges in the world. :cheers:

If you visit Belgrade, you won't be able to miss it because it's 200m tall. It's really fascinating especially if you see it in real life and not only on the pictures.


----------



## CrazySerb

Without a lot of pomp, an impressive 38km section of motorway opened today in the southern province of Kosovo & Metohija, near the Albanian border...:applause:




Arbenit said:


> Mt. PASHTRIKU:


----------



## x-type

why do you use Croatian styled signs there, unlike in rest of country?


----------



## Chilio

It depends on who are you addressing by this "you" in your question


----------



## CrazySerb

We like to mix it up


----------



## Bad_Hafen

x-type said:


> why do you use Croatian styled signs there, unlike in rest of country?


the difference is minor.


----------



## x-type

CrazySerb said:


> We like to mix it up


i like when people understand ironic humour kay: 
well, nothing much to say, it looks really good.



Bad_Hafen said:


> the difference is minor.


it is not. there are no similarities at all.


----------



## Arbenit

CrazySerb said:


> Without a lot of pomp, an impressive 38km section of motorway opened today


Actually, *there was a lot of publicity in the media about the grand opening of the motorway*. 


This motorway is named “Ibrahim Rugova”. 


Present in the opening ceremony were:

President of Republic of Kosovo Atifete Jahjaga

Primeminiter of Republic of Kosovo Hashim Thaçi

Primeminister of Republic of Albania Sali Berisha

Member of Congress of United States, Elliot Angel

Ambassador of United States in Republic Of Kosovo, Christopher Dell,

And many other distinguished members of public life in Kosovo.


*Opening ceremony was advertised days ahead, and was live in Kosovo National Broadcasting Company RTK.*


----------



## Verso

Impressive road.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Arbenit said:


> Actually, *there was a lot of publicity in the media about the grand opening of the motorway*.
> 
> 
> This motorway is named “Ibrahim Rugova”.
> 
> 
> Present in the opening ceremony were:
> 
> President of Republic of Kosovo Atifete Jahjaga
> 
> Primeminiter of Republic of Kosovo Hashim Thaçi
> 
> Primeminister of Republic of Albania Sali Berisha
> 
> Member of Congress of United States, Elliot Angel
> 
> Ambassador of United States in Republic Of Kosovo, Christopher Dell,
> 
> And many other distinguished members of public life in Kosovo.
> 
> 
> *Opening ceremony was advertised days ahead, and was live in Kosovo National Broadcasting Company RTK.*


Come on Arbenit, don't spoil it for them; the only way for them to report any meaningful motorway construction progress is by claiming other countries' motorways as their own.


----------



## Nicisyyo

that part looks like this on the map


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not really, that's M25. R7 is further west.


----------



## radi6404

The motorway looks impressive, it looks very untouched and clean, which is what i like a lot.


----------



## Singidunum

I am sure radi will appreciate these shiny crash barriers and shiny asphalt










Gazela Bridge (E75) reopened fully today. Works below the surface will continue through 2012 but surface work is done. Here are a few more shots before the opening














































I am sure Chris will appreciate the new color










Works below continue not only on bridge structure but also on connecting roads, behind is the old mill that should become a Radisson Blu next year


----------



## radi6404

Oh no, not the concrete middle divider i Serbia aswell. Hungary and Slovenia remain with metall, I hope Serbia wont change to concrete everywhere.


----------



## Singidunum

But it's shiny concrete!


----------



## Filipdr

Singidunum said:


> But it's shiny concrete!


:lol: Good one!


----------



## Uppsala

Singidunum said:


> [/IMG]


It looks like they like orange colour at the Serbian motorways now. It's orange at the new Beska bridge too.


----------



## MareCar

It has always been orange. It was just completely covered in rust in the past 1,5 decades :lol:


----------



## micika

Generally, girls are attracted to shiny things. Radi too. :lol:


----------



## radi6404

Singidunum said:


> But it's shiny concrete!


No, it's not, but I am sure the concrete will only being used on bridges and not on other motorway stretches. The asphalt is very good ofcourse, but new Serbian roads have good asphalt, not as good as Bulgarian ones, when I look at the road passing at the tunnels after Nis, it has aged more then the new Bulgarian roads (E 79 and Struma motorway, which have not aged at all and are older then that road. The E 80 raod that is a few months newer has not aged at all, aswell.


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of night shots...


----------



## CrazySerb

Little bit of info about Belgrade's next "megaproject"... :cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

radi6404 said:


> Oh no, not the concrete middle divider i Serbia aswell. Hungary and Slovenia remain with metall, I hope Serbia wont change to concrete everywhere.


It is just on the bridge, because of the safety of that part. 


Uppsala said:


> It looks like they like orange colour at the Serbian motorways now. It's orange at the new Beska bridge too.


Before in Yugoslavia almost all bridges were orange. 



Arbenit said:


>


----------



## keokiracer

CrazySerb said:


> Couple of night shots...


Is that onramp really that steep? 

Nice pics again, thanks for sharing


----------



## Belgrader

CrazySerb said:


> Little bit of info about Belgrade's next "megaproject"... :cheers:


It really is a megaproject for Belgrade. Not only that it will greatly improve infrastructure in western Belgrade, but it will also improve traffic in city center. I just hope there won't be any delays. :cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Vrbnica - Pizren*




























source


----------



## Chilio

^^ Actually, you are in the international forum in the thread about Serbian roads. It's not a part of the Serbian sub-forum, where discussions are in Serbian. This thread is dedicated to inform foreigners about road development in Serbia, so do so that those foreigner could understand what you are writing.


----------



## Djurizmo

Chilio said:


> ^^ Actually, you are in the international forum in the thread about Serbian roads. It's not a part of the Serbian sub-forum, where discussions are in Serbian. This thread is dedicated to inform foreigners about road development in Serbia, so do so that those foreigner could understand what you are writing.


He made a mistake and he realized that. 

@shpirtkosova

Just don't try to reply on every post, because some people are just waiting to start trolling about "mine is bigger than yours".... Or, as our Macedonian friends say: У туђега татка, поголема патка!

Let's continue on topic..... asphalt, crash-barriers (shiny, of course), signage etc...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Has the final section of 2x2 E75 near Srbobran already been opened? Just 5 kilometers. It was suppose to open in September.


----------



## MareCar

Chilio said:


> ^^ Actually, you are in the international forum in the thread about Serbian roads. It's not a part of the Serbian sub-forum, where discussions are in Serbian. This thread is dedicated to inform foreigners about road development in Serbia, so do so that those foreigner could understand what you are writing.


Chill. I wrote in Serbian because when I wrote that, I thought that I was in the road-thread in the Serbian section of the forum. I just now realized that I was not.


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> Has the final section of 2x2 E75 near Srbobran already been opened? Just 5 kilometers. It was suppose to open in September.


Not yet. They seem to have some problems there.
When it does, you will hear it here first.


Handful of fresh photos from Belgrade's motorway bypass...courtesy of Beobuild & workers who are building it...










*Batajnica interchange*

























































* Sector 5 - Orlovaca - Avalski put *


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The support pylons on the first few photos look a bit flimsy for a motorway.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^look how they are connectd
http://www.beobuild.rs/visuals/data/media/1/111008-BGOB-S0-04.jpg


----------



## rbagio85

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^look how they are connectd
> http://www.beobuild.rs/visuals/data/media/1/111008-BGOB-S0-04.jpg


Sta predstavlja to,jel trajno,ili je potpora u izgradnji?


----------



## rakcancer

ChrisZwolle said:


> The support pylons on the first few photos look a bit flimsy for a motorway.


Yet very nice looking...


----------



## Majevčan

ChrisZwolle said:


> The support pylons on the first few photos look a bit flimsy for a motorway.


That's what I was thinking. I'd love to see the static calculations...


On this pics it doesn't look that bad(staticwise) but still not really convincing...
http://www.beobuild.rs/visuals/data/media/1/111008-BGOB-S0-06.jpg


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> Has the final section of 2x2 E75 near Srbobran already been opened? Just 5 kilometers. It was suppose to open in September.





CrazySerb said:


> Not yet. They seem to have some problems there.
> When it does, you will hear it here first.


What is missing there? And when do they open this last part?

How is that part look like now?


----------



## shpirtkosova

Its a good job Serbia is not prone to tornados and heavy wether conditions! I was thinking about that structure too! I have belief in the engineers behind this and hope that it will be OK as one day I will probably pass through this motorway to get to Nis.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

You really think that they are so stupid and will build it if it is unsafe?


----------



## MareCar

Bad_Hafen said:


> Yo really think that they are so stupid and will build it if it is unsafe?


+1


----------



## Filipdr

Bad_Hafen said:


> You really think that they are so stupid and will build it if it is unsafe?


You just took words out of my mouth. :lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

Uppsala said:


> What is missing there? And when do they open this last part?
> 
> How is that part look like now?


This 5km section seems to be the most demanding - they need to complete two bridges, one crossing a flood-control canal and the other a railway track, as well as some sort of massive embankment. The deadline for opening has been missed by about a month so far

Meanwhile, this is not the only remaining incomplete section of Belgrade-Horgos (HU border) motorway - there's still the small matter of Novi Sad's 10km bypass - a 50 million euro project that is also running behind schedule, with planned completion just pushed from December to next Spring.



















Just the other day, a reconstructed interchange was opened ...

from 0'37''...


----------



## CrazySerb

Btw, probably best news so far this month...:cheers:



> *Corridor 11 – Serbia’s top priority*
> 
> 25.11.2011 15:31:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> The Prime Minister of Serbia Mirko Cvetkovic says the construction of Corridor 11 through Serbia will be the new government’s top priority in 2012. Cvetkovic says the current government has already started holding talks on the project’s financing.
> 
> The new government will have to complete the financial construction, says the PM, recalling that the current government’s task was to complete Corridor 10 highways in all directions. Corridor 11 should connect Serbia, Romania and Montenegro with Italy.
> (Tanjug)


Basically, what he said was, since all the financing for the remaining sections of Corridor 10 has been secured and with the last of those sections soon to be awarded to successful bidders, the Government's attention will now turn entirely to the construction of Corridor 11 - a motorway connecting Romania's city of Timisoara with Montenegro's port of Bar via Serbia.


----------



## MHN

^^
:cheers2: for the news


----------



## nenea_hartia

^^ Me too. :cheers:


----------



## nixazmaj

CrazySerb said:


> This 5km section seems to be the most demanding - they need to complete two bridges, one crossing a flood-control canal and the other a railway track, as well as some sort of massive embankment. The deadline for opening has been missed by about a month so far


They started asphalt works few days ago, if weather conditions allow, soon this section will be open.


----------



## radi6404

Big reconstruction there, but why isn't the Beograd Nis motorway not rehabilitated?


----------



## CrazySerb

nixazmaj said:


> They started asphalt works few days ago, if weather conditions allow, soon this section will be open.


Good to hear :cheers:


Very small update from the southern section of Corridor 10, where Greek firm *Aktor* is finishing a short ~9km section of motorway towards Macedonia...:cheers:

Google-translated....



> *Mrkonjić visited the Corridor 10 in the south*
> 
> Vranje, 23 November 2011.
> 
> Ministar of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic today and his associates visited the section of Corridor 10 from the border of Macedonia to the Serbian village house in the municipality of Bujanovac and Vranje in Davidovce.
> 
> Touring route Mrkonjic said that the works on Corridor go to plan, and on this occasion praised the developers on the route.
> 
> He sent a petition to the builders of the citizens along the route of Corridor 10 works at the highest level.
> 
> "Any problem that comes up before you builders or citizens, along the Corridor, the Ministry and the Serbian government must be prepared to address to all activities taking place as planned," said Mrkonjic.
> 
> Corridor 10 with the Minister visited the representatives of the company "Aktor" from Greece, Ljubomir Vukajlović responsible engineer, consultant for foreign investment Milan Kovačević, Advisor for Development and Investment Mahmoud Bušatlija and CEO of "Roads of Serbia" Zoran Drobnjak.
> 
> Representatives of political and economic life of southern Serbia Vranje Mrkonjić Minister presented the importance of the road for that part of the country and the whole of Serbia.
> 
> Ministry of Infrastructure and Energy, "Roads of Serbia", "Corridors of Serbia" and the Greek company "Aktor SA" today organized a panel discussion in Vranje on the importance of Corridor 10 in economic growth.


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, during yesterday's tour of currently under construction Ub-Lajkovac section of "Corridor 11" motorway, it was announced that financing negotiations with potential partners are in final stages so work could begin as early as next March on two further sections of this crucial Belgrade-Bar motorway...Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig :cheers:

Google-translated...



> *
> Minister Mrkonjić visited the works in Valjevo and its surroundings*
> Valjevo, 26 November 2011.
> 
> Ministar for infrastructure and energy engineer Milutin Mrkonjic visited section of UB - Lajkovac 11th Corridor Then he visited the Municipality of Valjevo and several locations in the surrounding villages: Popučke, Gorica, Dračić where construction work on the reconstruction of roads and streets, in which the Ministry of Infrastructure has invested 80 million.
> 
> Then, in Valjevo meeting with the Mayor of Valjevo Zoran Jakovljevic, and other representatives of local authorities, and the Director General of Serbian Railways Milovan Markovic and associates.
> 
> Mrkonjić Engineer informed the present management is satisfied that the works on local roads and roads that are performed in Valjevo and its surroundings.
> 
> Minister Mrkonjic announced the commencement of the recent continuation of construction of railway from Valjevo to Loznica, given that negotiations with the Russian side RZD to an end.
> 
> The total value of planned work for the completion of the railway is 260 million, and it would work together Russian and our companies.
> 
> It was agreed that the Municipality of Valjevo and Loznica preparations for the logistical support in making this important project are primarily for workers who will be engaged on the project.
> 
> The Minister pointed out a positive example of Dimitrovgrad and Bela Palanka, which today have an increased economic activity because people who work in the area.
> 
> *The Minister also informed that finalizing talks with potential partners in the construction of two sections of the Belgrade - Bar, and to Obrenovac-Ub, Lajkovac - Ljig, and that these works will start in March next year. This is one of the major projects in Western Serbia.*
> 
> 17th December will be held on Divcibare set of all participants in the construction and implementation of projects of Corridor 11 (passenger and rail).


----------



## CrazySerb

Cool video recap of what has been done/what remains to be done on Serbia's Corridor 10...it's worth watching, even though the footage is not that fresh anymore:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

radi6404 said:


> Big reconstruction there, but why isn't the Beograd Nis motorway not rehabilitated?


it is few years ago


----------



## radi6404

Not all of it, there are still a few bad parts.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nice shot of the motorway through Belgrade:


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Indeed!


----------



## CrazySerb

*Subotica bypass* update...due to some delays with relocation of transmission lines which were in the way of construction crews, as well as still ongoing work on the higher priority Novi Sad-Horgos motorway by the same firms, construction of the ~25km Subotica bypass has been delayed by quite a bit and most likely won't open in May next year as expected though the contractors still believe they can make up the lost time.


----------



## CrazySerb

Half a billion euros secured for road reconstruction work...Google-translated:



> Tuesday, 29 Nov 2011, 08:53 -> 14:24
> 
> *Loans and tolls for road reconstruction*
> 
> Rehabilitation of highways and main roads in Serbia should be at least 400 million euros. Apart from foreign loans of 300 million euros, which will be withdrawn from next year, "Roads of Serbia" will provide a quarter of the required amount from tolls.
> 
> In the next four years, the road network in Serbia needs to make at least 400 million euros which, according to the plan, to rehabilitate more than 150 kilometers of motorways and as many kilometers of regional roads and highways. "Roads of Serbia" has provided one quarter of the required amount.
> 
> Investment Corridor 10 new routes so far are about a billion and a half euros and Serbia will have to the World Bank, European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and Investment Bank in the next four years to withdraw about 300 million euros.
> 
> The first money of $ 100 million has already been odboren from the World Bank.
> 
> Zoran Drobnjak from the Public Enterprise "Roads of Serbia", said that it negotiated with the European investicioniom bank that will provide 130 million euros.
> 
> According to him, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development will provide 100 million euros, and "Roads of Serbia" will provide another 100 million euros over the next three to four years.
> 
> The loans will be withdrawn next year. Economists say that in times of crisis politicians easily opt for new investments.
> 
> "We have to be correlated as far as we go to the expense and how much will this expenditure impact on our economy and employment," said economist Milan Kovacevic.
> 
> *Road construction companies consider any viable investment in roads, with parts built in the nineties times ripe for renewal and that it is now cheaper to repair than rebuild.*
> 
> *Milan Bojovic from "Road Užice" said the highway reconstruction is necessary, especially the northern branch of Corridor 10*
> 
> One kilometer of highway bills, she said Bojovic, from 200 to 300 thousand euros without calculations of other ancillary facilities that must be done if the highway is charged.
> 
> *According to independent research "IRAP", Serbia's road network is ahead of Romania, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Macedonia, and behind Croatia, Slovenia and Hungary. In order to fully rebuild 16,000 kilometers of Serbian roads, will need 2.2 billion euros over the next 10 years, says the "Roads of Serbia".*


----------



## CrazySerb

Stunning new aerial images of the recently opened 38km Vrbnica-Suva Reka motorway section in southern Serbia...


----------



## CrazySerb

First phase of the old Beska bridge reconstruction has now begun...



> *All traffic on the new "twin"*
> 
> Due to the reconstruction of the old bridge over the Danube at Beska and existing access roads on the state road first-order E-75, it is completely stopped traffic. All drivers who drive the highway to indicate the appropriate signs at the newly built bridge was released from the PE "Roads of Serbia".
> 
> Construction of new bridge over the Danube at Beska and reconstruction of old in the tender at the same time a few years ago assigned to the contractor, the Austrian "Alpine". Until now, the old bridge carried out emergency response, a detailed reconstruction follows. First will look at the overall situation on the bridge, where you should see what can be done and how it could be established before winter, and early in the new construction season to reconstruct the bridge. While they lasted works, traffic will take place the new bridge in both directions.
> 
> The old bridge was built 35 years ago, "Bridges" and he then represented the miracle of construction, and today is evidence of quality construction - poles are like new. Experts estimate that after the reconstruction of the old bridge for the two last at least two or three generations after us - up to 125 years, and some optimists are betting on the number of 200 godina.


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Nice to see that the reconstruction has started.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of bridges, in two days time Belgrade's newest bridge will offically open, after years of delays in cosntruction... its a simple bridge, with just two roadlanes & pedestrian walkways/bikepaths but it will help provide a better connection between two of the city's outer municipalities of Obrenovac & Surcin, home to almost 150k ihabitants...


----------



## nenea_hartia

But the pictures are stunning indeed, except for this part, which I consider an ecological mistake. Bechtel acted the same in Romania, refusing to build tunnels where needed and preferring instead to cut large hills.


CrazySerb said:


>


----------



## CrazySerb

Anyways, moving on...

Belgrade's Gazelle bridge, newly reconstructed...though some work remains to be done on the "underbelly":


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Awesome pics CrazySerb.  :cheers:


----------



## Mateusz

Municipial buses on Gazela Bridge ? Quite weird but there is no other connection across Sava at the moment...


----------



## Belgrader

Mateusz said:


> Municipial buses on Gazela Bridge ? Quite weird but there is no other connection across Sava at the moment...


There are, but Gazela is the main bridge in Belgrade, and it is very important connection for public transport.


----------



## Uppsala

Belgrader said:


> There are, but Gazela is the main bridge in Belgrade, and it is very important connection for public transport.


I don't think it's so strange with municipial buses at a motorway. Thats happen at some places. Sometimes it's very practical. You can se that at some places in Sweden for example.


----------



## MareCar

Mateusz said:


> Municipial buses on Gazela Bridge ? Quite weird but there is no other connection across Sava at the moment...


It's not exclusive for the motorway, it is just a normal bridge in the city.

Here are some Maps of Belgrade and you'll understand why everyone, including the buses, use that bridge. Gazela Bridge in Red, and the other available bridges in blue. In Yellow the position of the future Ada Bridge. I think this should explain everything


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbia Extends Bidding Deadline for Two Corridor X Road Sections*



> 30.11.2011 13:41:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Serbian state-owned company Koridori Srbije said on Wednesday it has extended until January 16 the deadline for submitting bids in a tender for the construction of two local motorway sections part of pan-European Corridor X.
> 
> The original deadline in the tender for the construction of the Grdelica-Caricina Dolina and Caricina Dolina-Vladinic Han road sections was due to expire on December 15.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's newest bridge opens tomorrow ... not nearly as spectucular as the Ada bridge opening within the next month but will serve its purpose until a proper bridge is built in this area, as part of the future Belgrade-Bar motorway...

Quite stunning shot


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah Nikola Tesla Power Plant


----------



## CrazySerb

The one & only

Speaking of Belgrade's bridges...another great shot:










Just the other day, it was announced that the next Belgrade bridge due for a major reconstruction will be Brankov, the city's second most heavily trafficked bridge after Gazelle (about ~100k AADT) 




















In a perfect world, it would be restored to its pre-war look...:drool:



Rascian said:


> Nekadasnji Most Kralja Aleksandra (Zemunski most)


----------



## rbagio85

CrazySerb said:


> The one & only
> 
> Speaking of Belgrade's bridges...another great shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other day, it was announced that the next Belgrade bridge due for a major reconstruction will be Brankov, the city's second most heavily trafficked bridge after Gazelle (about ~100k AADT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, it would be restored to its pre-war look...:drool:


Thanks for great photos,I had no idea that the original bridge looked like this, I really appreciate your contribution on this thread.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Thankskay:

It looks like the date for the opening of Belgrade's Ada bridge has finally been set - December 31st, at 23:59 ... :cheers:

Illustration of what the opening could look like... from Podgorica...


----------



## Lankosher

Is there any map of Serbia updated with recently opened motorway sections?


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> Thankskay:
> 
> It looks like the date for the opening of Belgrade's Ada bridge has finally been set - December 31st, at 23:59 ... :cheers:
> 
> Illustration of what the opening could look like... from Podgorica...


Beautifuuuul! :applause:


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> The one & only
> 
> Speaking of Belgrade's bridges...another great shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other day, it was announced that the next Belgrade bridge due for a major reconstruction will be Brankov, the city's second most heavily trafficked bridge after Gazelle (about ~100k AADT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, it would be restored to its pre-war look...:drool:


Great looks of the city from above, but yes, the bridge's arches should have been restored! It was indeed much more impressive!


----------



## CrazySerb

Le Clerk said:


> Beautifuuuul! :applause:


Its interesting, both the Millenium bridge in Podgorica and Belgrade's new Ada bridge have been designed by the same Slovene firm, Ponting. (www.ponting.si)



Le Clerk said:


> Great looks of the city from above, but yes, the bridge's arches should have been restored! It was indeed much more impressive!


Three more historic aerial shots of the old bridge...










^^
Note what a wasteland New Belgrade was at the time...while today, its an entirely built up area:


----------



## Verso

CrazySerb said:


> Its interesting, both the Millenium bridge in Podgorica and Belgrade's new Ada bridge have been designed by the same Slovene firm, Ponting. (www.ponting.si)


They should design something in Slovenia as well. :|


----------



## CrazySerb

Their reference list is full of projects in Slovenia ?

Btw, speaking of bridges, yesterday Belgrade's Mayor toured the site where the city's new Danube bridge is being built by China's Road & Bridge Corp. - it should be completed by October 2014, along with over 20km of access roads...


----------



## Verso

CrazySerb said:


> Their reference list is full of projects in Slovenia ?


Some of them are nice, but nothing special (except Črni Kal viaduct and a temporary bridge for _The Chronicles of Narnia_ ).


----------



## YU-AMC

Go China Go! Komi'.


----------



## Doctor Wu

CrazySerb said:


> ............
> 
> Btw, speaking of bridges, yesterday Belgrade's Mayor toured the site where the city's new Danube bridge is being built by China's Road & Bridge Corp. - it should be completed by October 2014, along with over 20km of access roads...
> 
> .............


I keep my fingers crossed for a succesful completion of this bridge. In Poland, a Chinese state-owned company won a contract to build a piece of the highway near Warsaw. It took them a couple of months to go bancrupt and guys coming for a 2012 games to Warsaw, if lucky, will drive on a road like this










but most likely on this









:badnews:


----------



## Mali

I hope Zrenjaninski Put and Pancevacki Most get a facelift sometime soon.


----------



## CrazySerb

The last 5km section of Novi Sad - Horgos (HU border) motorway near Srbobran could finally be opened tomorrow, according to some sources.

Meanwhile, load testing of Belgrade's new Sava river bridge has started yesterday...within a week, it might open to first vehicular traffic:


----------



## ultrags

CrazySerb said:


> The last 5km section of Novi Sad - Horgos (HU border) motorway near Srbobran could finally be opened tomorrow, according to some sources.


Great, I drive every summer this way to holiday. :banana:


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


> The last 5km section of Novi Sad - Horgos (HU border) motorway near Srbobran could finally be opened tomorrow, according to some sources.


Thats nice! Thats means a complete motorway from Belgrade to Budapest.


----------



## EUSERB

Elections are supposed to be somewhere in March-April-May,however,due to the fact that we didn't get the status of the candidate for the EU membership due to lack of our efforts to have better relations with kosovo (read:to recognize it),everyone from the opposition is saying that this government is a failure and everyone calls for the elections,we will see what happents,probably nothing,but...


----------



## Filipdr

CrazySerb said:


> Fresh video - first drive across the new bridge:cheers:


All I can say is...


----------



## CrazySerb

Christophorus said:


> ^^
> but this is not the Novi Sad bypass which is still far from being finished afaik?


No, this is concerning a 5km section near Srbobran - few days ago, some crappy tabloid website quoted the head of "Corridor 10" firm saying that it will open on Monday (December 1th) at the latest. That didn't materialize. The next deadline has now been floated - *December 20th.*

Meanwhile, the ~10km Novi Sad bypass won't be fully completed before next Spring at the earliest.










^^
So, while we patiently wait another week, here's at least a fresh photo report from the construction site...


----------



## CrazySerb

Ada Bridge - newest landmark of Serbia's capital :master:


















































































































































*Source: Dragan "Giga" Trifunovic, helivideo.rs *


----------



## Sawovsky

:master: :master: :master:


----------



## EUSERB

Can't wait for the opening,16 days left


----------



## Christophorus

fantastic pictures! Thanks alot! :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky




----------



## CrazySerb

These signs, saying "Bridge over Ada" have now been removed - instead, as it has just been decided, from this day forward the new bridge will be called "Bridge on Ada" (Most na Adi), which is more grammatically correct according to language experts 



Ada, of course, being this:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Was there . Thought to try the bungee jump, but chickened out :lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

I find it best not to even think about it :lol:


Earlier today, Serbia's President & Belgrade's Mayor paid a joint visit to active work sites along the Belgrade bypass, a crucial part of ongoing Corridor 10 construction.

With the exception of the 10km Batajnica-Dobanovci section, the entire bypass has been built/is being bult as a "half-profile motorway". According to President Boris Tadic, starting in 2013, another carriageway will be added. Hopefully, sometime in 2015/16, we'll have the entire ~50km length of the bypass as a full-profile motorway.











*Sector 5 - Orlovaca-Avalski put:*

























*Sector 0 - Batajnica-Dobanovci*


----------



## EUSERB

In the first video in 1.04 Tadic says ja sam Boris (i am Boris),like no one actually knows who he is


----------



## CrazySerb

He's already begun campaigning for upcoming election - "I'm Boris, vote for me" 

Another shot clip well worth watching, from Batajnica-Dobanovci section of Belgrade's bypass motorway:



gently5210 said:


>


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of elections...Google-translated:



> Tuesday, 13.12.2011 | 10:57
> * Novi Sad will have six bridges*
> 
> * Novi Sad - Mayor Igor Pavlicic announced that the Novi Sad in the near perspective have six bridges across the Danube, more than twice as far.*
> 
> Including the fact that one (the railway) are temporary.
> 
> Subject of Novi Sad bridges, which is part of the public perceived as the beginning of a political campaign DS, has met with attacks from opposition parties, also for election purposes, but unexpectedly found in the "sandwich" with criticism of the Minister Milutin Mrkonjic, this time from the ruling coalition.
> 
> "Besides," Zezelj bridge, "we have finished a project for the bridge on the pillars of the former Franz Joseph bridge (traffic still passes through the underground fortress, ed. A.), and I would like also to provide funds for the bridge to Sremska Kamenica. He will be greatly greater than the "Freedom Bridge", but most expensive, will cost more than 100 million euros, because at that point the widest Danube, "said Pavlicic.
> 
> He also announced the start of construction of the bridge over the canal DTD in order to Boulevard Europe merged with the highway, then a bridge over the Fishermen Dunavac islands, as well as more pedestrian overpass.
> 
> Pavlicic, however, does not hide that the construction of a new "Zezelj bridge", 470 long and 25 meters wide, with two road tracks and double-track railway Belgrade - Novi Sad - Subotica, which should be built on the place of the old, destroyed during the NATO bombing in 1999. year, because the prolonged final design differs from the concept.
> 
> The announcement that Mayor Pavlicic Backa and Srem side of the Danube at Novi Sad bridges connect six City Council SNS called demagogy, "solely in the service of the upcoming election campaign." The press release, they invited the mayor to explain "that the foreign company to this day hurts spade in urban construction sites."
> 
> Franz Joseph I Bridge on hold
> In July last year, the contract between the Department of City Development and a consortium of Austrian company IC "Konsulten" and "MostProjekt" from Belgrade, worth 150 million dinars, which is to manage the tender for the selection of the best bidder for the construction of a new bridge on the ruins of the former bridge piers Emperor Franz Josef (Franz Joseph) to the end of 2013. year.
> 
> City has also entered into a contract with Slovenian company "Ponting", worth 121.7 million, which made the main project, under which the bridge had four lanes and provide for the punching of two tunnels under the fortress. The contractor has not elected, although the Austrian company director Peter Vecinger more a year and a half ago announced that all the work around the tendering process will be completed in a few months


----------



## tanashubav

Very impressive bridge development around Serbia!
I have one question: Is the entire motorway from Nis toward Gradina (on Bulgarian border) under construction, or there are only some certain sections? And if not, what is the perspective for entire corridor toward Bulgaria? I'm also interested in plans for Sicevo gorge - is there a plan for motorway in these beautiful but very difficult area?


----------



## Arnorian

One part of the Niš-Bulgarian border motorway is under construction, on another construction should start soon, and the rest is under tender. It will take at least three years to finish it completely, gods giving.

Sicevo gorge will be bypassed to the south, including a 915 m tunnel. You can see the rout on the map. The gorge lies around the pink colored road north of the red colored motorway.










This is where the eastern portal of the tunnel will be.










And this is the plan of the tunnel.


----------



## CrazySerb

This table shows which sections are already U/C and which have yet to be awarded to contractors. All in all, most of this should be finihed in 2014.











Interesting video from Sicevo gorge:

21193117


----------



## CrazySerb

Earlier today, Serbia's infrastructure minister toured the construction site of the first "Corridor 11" section, a short 12km stretch between Ub & Lajkovac southwest of Belgrade. There is a few months delay due to the financial state of one of the firms the job was given but it should be ready sometime next year.

It was also said that another two sections of this crucial motorway, Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig, totalling some ~50km and valued at over 250 million euros will soon be awarded, most likely to domestic firms.


----------



## tanashubav

Thank you both for the information on Nis-Gradina motorway!
So the section _Просек - Црвена река_ has finished tender but not constructor yet chosen, and _Чифли-Пирот (исток)_ hasn't been yet tendered.
The other section are u/c. And there are 1,7km. of tunnels between Dimitrovgrad and Bulgarian boreder, yes?


----------



## CrazySerb

Sorry, I forgot to mention that the table hasn't been updated.
While you're right about Prosek-Crvena Reka, which has yet to be officially awarded to first place bidder, which was Greek firm Aktor - the other section, Ciflik-Pirot has been tenderered a few days ago - potential bidders have until February 16th to give their best offers, so hopefully, construction can start in early Spring.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh video update from the most complex piece of infrastructure along Sector 5 of Belgrade's motorway ring-road...the 750 meter tunnel Strazevica:
The first tube is nearing completion and should open within a few months. Construction of the second, where only about a hundred meters has been dug so far, will intensify early next year.


----------



## GROBIN

Sorry for being late, but the new bridge in Belgrade is just amazing ! :cheers: Gotta go there someday


----------



## CrazySerb

Ada Bridge - lighted up like a Christmas tree


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Nice, for now... 



GROBIN said:


> Sorry for being late, but the new bridge in Belgrade is just amazing ! :cheers: Gotta go there someday


Thanks, hope you'll visit Belgrade soon... :cheers:


----------



## radi6404

Very beautiful, the ADA bridge.


----------



## CrazySerb

While construction of Belgrade's motorway bypass is finally proceeding full speed ahead, work on the motorway bypass in Novi Sad seems to have slowed down in the last few weeks of 2011 hno:

Though I'm still optimistic, even the new deadline, already pushed back to Spring 2012, doesn't seem realistic in the absence of ideal "weather conditions", an often-heard excuse. Ideal days like this Sunday...though, there's not a worker in sight 

Couple of photos from today...


















































































































































*Source: Dukelander , N-S-B-u-i-l-d.rs*


----------



## CrazySerb

Turkey will assist Serbia in securing financing for and later construction of "Corridor 11" (Belgrade-Bar motorway) ...



> *Cooperation with Turkey in field of transport*
> 16. December 2011. | 08:23
> 
> Source: Emg.rs
> 
> The meeting focused on the Belgrade-South Adriatic motorway (Corridor 11) and its construction over the Pester plateau, regional roads Novi Pazar-Tutin and Novi Pazar-Sjenica, it is said in a statement issued by the Minister’s Cabinet.
> 
> Minister without Portfolio Sulejman Ugljanin and Turkish Minister for Transport, Roads and Communications Binali Yildirim spoke yesterday in Ankara about infrastructure projects in Serbia in which Turkey takes part.
> 
> The meeting focused on the Belgrade-South Adriatic motorway (Corridor 11) and its construction over the Pester plateau, regional roads Novi Pazar-Tutin and Novi Pazar-Sjenica, it is said in a statement issued by the Minister’s Cabinet.
> 
> The Minister pointed out that our country has serious potential for development and that cooperation between Serbia and Turkey is important at all levels.
> 
> He said that Serbia and Turkey should accelerate their cooperation in the field of transport and communication and exchange experiences of good practice.
> 
> During the meeting, he familiarised Yildirim with the goals and plans of the Office for sustainable development of underdeveloped areas, as well as with the potential of the industrial development zone in Leskovo.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Turkey is already partly financing the 30 million euro worth reconstruction of a crucial state road - Novi Pazar-Sjenica (M-8), which started this past October.

One of our forumers recorded the existing state so that we can make a comparison once its completed...



edis_mumin said:


> Kao što sam i obećao, postavljam kompletan video od Sjenice do Novog Pazara. Uživajte i, naravno, povratne informacije su dobrodošle!


For me, these sort of regional projects are worth more than any sort of motorway :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway update - Dimitrovgrad bypass section:*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

Construction of bridges along the section....


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

New endeavour to improve safety on Serbia's roads...



> *New equipment, supporting infrastructure on state roads*
> 
> Belgrade, 20 Dec 2011 – First Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of the Interior Ivica Dacic, Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic and Director of public road company Putevi Srbije Zoran Drobnjak signed today an agreement that will contribute to the improvement of safety on state roads
> 
> After signing the Agreement on cooperation which prescribes mutual rights and duties for the purpose of establishing efficient traffic management and improving safety on state roads (Corridor 10), Dacic pointed to the importance of this document not only for the safety of traffic, but also for Serbia’s global safety.
> 
> The agreement envisages the installation of supporting infrastructure for cable connecting and of traffic video surveillance on motorways, which will be owned by the state.
> 
> *That means that there will no longer be traffic policemen on motorways and it will be impossible to bribe them in order to avoid paying fines.*
> 
> Dacic noted that the new equipment on motorways will help to reduce the number of deaths in accidents and facilitate the movement of ambulances and other technical services.
> 
> Serbia deserves a well-ordered road network and it should develop strong infrastructure and keep up with European standards and the way of thinking, regardless of its current status on the EU path, Dacic concluded.
> 
> Presenting the achievements of the Ministry of Infrastructure and Energy, Mrkonjic, underlined that Serbia has made progress in terms of infrastructure and the new report by the Global Economic Forum now ranks it better than some EU members.
> 
> He said that according to the latest report of the Global Economic Forum for 2011/2012, Serbia is 84th out of 142 countries in terms of its overall infrastructure.
> 
> This is nine places up from last year, Mrkonjic said, adding that Serbia is now ahead of Bulgaria and Romania, as well as Bosnia-Herzegovina and Macedonia.


----------



## GROBIN

^^

Nice news, but what is the interest of Turkey in helping Serbia ? For tourists from SRB & MNE to travel more easily to TR through MK and GR ?  For their lorries to travel more easily to the MNE coast to take a ferry to Italy ?

Sorry if my questions seem naïve, but I'm trying to figure it out ...


----------



## marchionni

The proposed highway runs through part of Serbia which is called Sandzak and near city Novi Pazar. Majority in Sandzak and its main city Novi Pazar are islamic and Turkish government has big impact on that part of Serbia, so it is natural that they have interest in building there....


----------



## Majevčan

GROBIN said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice news, but what is the interest of Turkey in helping Serbia ? For tourists from SRB & MNE to travel more easily to TR through MK and GR ?  For their lorries to travel more easily to the MNE coast to take a ferry to Italy ?
> 
> Sorry if my questions seem naïve, but I'm trying to figure it out ...


In the Raska region(during turkish occupation called 'Sandzak') there are like 2 or 3 municipalities with muslim majority. I guess the Turks with this 'help' want to expand their political influence in these places by investing. They recently took a very active role in the Balkans to help their brothers in faith.

look to the south-west(green part) to locate the areas where Muslims live.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...s_2002_Serbia,_ethnic_map_(by_localities).png


----------



## Ermir

So, who's throwing CrazySerb in the brig every other week?


----------



## keokiracer

^^ What do you mean?

EDIT: never mind...


----------



## Chilio

^^ You mean at Djerdap II... Djerdap I is the one nearer to Drobeta Turnu Severin (actually I now see it on the map - 18 km to the north-west from Drobeta Turnu Severin on the Romanian bank, 3 km same direction from Sip on the Serbian bank). At the time (1994) I remember also 18-wheelers were allowed to go through Djerdap II, and we passed the border on a big bus. As I understand, the newly opened crossing at Djerdap II is only for cars and trucks and buses wont be allowed...


----------



## CrazySerb

The old Roman bridge near today`s towns of Kladovo & Drobeta-Turnu Severin...basically, thats what I had in mind. The new bridge would be a bit more modern, of course










It would serve as another connection between Corridor`s X and IV...and the shortest route between Belgrade & Bucharest.

Speaking of bridges, couple of shots of last minute preparations ahead of tomorrow`s grand opening of the long-awaited Ada bridge :cheers:



Veliki Šlumf;87095941 said:


> *Beograd: Probe dekorativnog osvetljenja Mosta na Adi.*


----------



## CrazySerb

And some really good news...after more than a year long delay, work has once again commenced on the Kragujevac-Batocina expressway, a crucial link between Serbia`s fourth largest city and Belgrade-Nis motorway (E-75) - especially now, as Italy`s automobile manufacturer Fiat prepares to ramp up production at its Kragujevac plant.



> *Funds secured to continue works on Kragujevac–Batocina motorway*
> 
> Kragujevac, 30 Dec 2011 – Deputy Prime Minister for Economy and Regional Development Verica Kalanovic today stated that the budget for 2012 envisages another RSD 950 million for the continuation of works on Kragujevac–Batocina motorway.
> 
> Visiting the motorway construction site, Kalanovic stressed that these funds are one quarter of the budget of the National Investment Plan.
> 
> Road infrastructure is a basis for economic development, the arrival of investors, employment and a better life of citizens, she said, adding that without modern infrastructure there can be no fast development or investors.
> 
> She observed that this motorway is also important for more than 300,000 people living in this part of Serbia.
> 
> Batocina municipal president Radisa Milosevic announced that the construction of these three kilometres of the motorway through this municipality will be completed within 120 days, adding that project documentation for another five kilometres is expected next year.
> 
> Milosevic specified that around seven hectares have been expropriated for the motorway so far, adding that the land is estimated at RSD 25.


Map: (green-completed; orange-now UC; red-remains to be done)




























:cheers:


----------



## zsimi80

That bridge looks great! Gratz.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So Ada Bridge opened? Are there good pics already? 

(better/larger than this one)


----------



## marchionni

ada bridge opening is tonight at 00:00 whith fireworks and everything...
and thats not ada bridge...


----------



## CrazySerb

Happy New Year everyone :cheers:


----------



## EUSERB

Here you can find a web cam showing the new bridge and a few other places in Belgade,the new bridge is the ,,Novi most,, cam http://www.24sata.rs/kamere ,its not that high quality,but at least you can see that traffic is moving on it :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

ChrisZwolle said:


> So Ada Bridge opened? Are there good pics already?
> 
> (better/larger than this one)


That's Most Świętokrzyski in Warsaw. I was just giving it as an example of light.


----------



## Filipdr

New Year's Eve, Belgrade, Ada bridge: :cheers:


----------



## srpskizmaj

*Current Status of Motorways in Ex-Yugoslavian Countries*










This map shows current status of motorways in all former Yugoslavian countries.
I have added motorway in Republica Serpska (BiH) which was recently finished. 
In Croatia part of A8 Kanfanar - Pazina was finished too -well done so I have put that on the map.

In Serbia I have draw a yellow line to show future motorway Belgrade - Pozega.
This is the first part of motorway which small part (Ub - Lajkovac) is already being built. This motorway is going to connect Belgrade with city of Bar in Montenegro (south Adriatic).
I have added orage lines to show fast roads which are usually 2+2 roads.

Best Wishes, happy new year. :cheers:


----------



## GROBIN

^^

What about the motorway from Bar to Serbia in MNE ? On the _Montenegro_ section, they say MNE "won't give up" building it. I think this motorway is important to Serbia too ! Why doesn't it appear at all on the map ?

P.S.: Happy New Year to you too !


----------



## TSpor

Is the Nis Dimitrovgrad highway to bulgarian border under construction ?


----------



## Singidunum

It is, at least parts in red are


----------



## dragosdd

CrazySerb said:


> The old Roman bridge near today`s towns of Kladovo & Drobeta-Turnu Severin...basically, thats what I had in mind. The new bridge would be a bit more modern, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would serve as another connection between Corridor`s X and IV...and the shortest route between Belgrade & Bucharest.



That is exactly where I live! :banana: A bridge there would make Severin and Kladovo a kind of a new city across Danube. Who knows, maybe in a hundred years time it will be possible.


----------



## dragosdd

CrazySerb said:


> "It is important that we overtake the corridor which goes through Romania and Bulgaria and that we link the largest part of transport to us. Whoever gets to the girl first, gets the girl!," said Tadic
> 
> "Tadic underscored that Bulgaria and Romania were building the Calafat Vidin bridge"
> 
> 
> The race is on...



Don't worry. Romania undermined the construction of the bridge at Calafat until it was finally forced by EU to accept the Calafat-Vidin location. It was thought that the bridge would steal traffic from Constanta, the biggest port at the Black Sea, so romanians delayed procedures.
Now that the bridge is almost done, I expect the infrastructure on Romanian side is not going to be too lavish. 
The nearest romanian motorway to the bridge in romanian projects is about 200 km away or more in every direction.


----------



## takini

A few pictures from today:


----------



## srpskizmaj

GROBIN said:


> ^^
> 
> What about the motorway from Bar to Serbia in MNE ? On the _Montenegro_ section, they say MNE "won't give up" building it. I think this motorway is important to Serbia too ! Why doesn't it appear at all on the map ?
> 
> P.S.: Happy New Year to you too !



It is importan to us but I watched a thread for a long time and each time Montenegro start saying that it is near to start, they fail. No I don't think that they will start to build it in next 2-3 years. That is why I haven't also drawn motorway through Serbia all over to Montenegro border as Monorway to Pozega i more realistic at this time.


----------



## srpskizmaj

TSpor said:


> Is the Nis Dimitrovgrad highway to bulgarian border under construction ?


look at red colour on the map.


----------



## CrazySerb

Good work with the mapkay:


----------



## nenea_hartia

@Filipdr & CrazySerb: Thank you, thank you, thank you!! :master:
Now it's very clear. :cheers:


----------



## Verso

Spectacular bridge! Why are the best Slovenian creations usually built abroad?


----------



## sallae2

CrazySerb said:


>


I believe that UMP (Inner City-Center Bypass) and SMT (Outer Bypass) are more accurately shown at the map bellow.


----------



## bogdymol

Verso said:


> Why are the best Slovenian creations usually built abroad?


You troll :lol: :troll:


----------



## sallae2

YU-AMC said:


> ^So the route 22 from your last map will lead to Belgrade-MNE motorway (E-763)?


Well, a route 22 is an existing road that leads that way, but a new motorway bridge over Sava river will be built near the city of Obrenovac, and that will be new E-763 motorway road.


----------



## MHN

CrazySerb said:


>


:applause: Congrats for the traffic opening on this new & spectacular piece of infrastructure!
It will facilitate a great link between Novi Beograd (especially the office area) and the rest of the city.



Verso said:


> ...
> Why are the best Slovenian creations usually built abroad?


:lol:


----------



## Chilio

Filipdr said:


>


Are those parts of the "obilaznica" marked on this map already built and functional, or U/C?
If there was a short-cut where the name Rakovica is on the map, it would be quite easier to go through it even on existing infrastructure shown on this map, if these parts of the beltway are ready, than going through the center of the city...


----------



## sallae2

Verso said:


> Spectacular bridge! Why are the best Slovenian creations usually built abroad?


Slovenian bridge designers at the "crime scene".


----------



## Filipdr

YU-AMC said:


> ^So the route 22 from your last map will lead to Belgrade-MNE motorway (E-763)?


Actually, E763 and 22 pretty much follow the same route.



nenea_hartia said:


> @Filipdr & CrazySerb: Thank you, thank you, thank you!! :master:
> Now it's very clear. :cheers:


kay:



Verso said:


> Spectacular bridge! Why are the best Slovenian creations usually built abroad?


Thanks, but I don't think that Ljubljana needs a bridge like this... :|




Chilio said:


> Are those parts of the "obilaznica" marked on this map already built and functional, or U/C?
> If there was a short-cut where the name Rakovica is on the map, it would be quite easier to go through it even on existing infrastructure shown on this map, if these parts of the beltway are ready, than going through the center of the city...


Much of the bypass marked on the map is functional, although, even with traffic jams, I think that it is much more interesting to go through a city center. 



sallae2 said:


> Slovenian bridge designers at the "crime scene".


:lol:

@Bad_Hafen Simply ignore him...


----------



## x-type

I also must agree that the bridge is beautiful. I am following its construction from the beginning because I was attracted by that project when I first saw it


----------



## Chilio

Filipdr said:


> ... although, even with traffic jams, I think that it is much more interesting to go through a city center.


It is usually - but only if you go through that city for the first time. If you've been there several times (including once 4 days as a tourist especially there) it becomes boring and you try to find the fastest by-pass.


----------



## EUSERB

shpirtkosova said:


> I have seen the Bridge but its not really that special compared to the old Belgrade bridge. I understand that you are all enthuasts but the last 2 years I drove through the city, traffic was a total nightmare.... Btw... Why is there so much police presence, yet all they do is stand like robots,why not help out on the traffic situation?
> 
> 
> PS. 4-5 years to build a bridge is a pretty long time. The government here in Kosovo is building a 120km motorway within a 3 year timescale. Belgrade must have suffered quite a lot economically throughout 4 years of rough traffic chaos.


1.stop coming here if you are going to insult,which you are by your nick already 2.if you really want to say something be constructive not a criticist,i doubt that you would say similar stuff about your beloved usa if this thing was built there 3.on *this* thread kosovo *is* serbia so since you think differently i advise you not to come here,because you are *always* trying to say differently sometimes directly,sometimes indirectly by saying how you guys would do it better,even do i doubt that there is 40 km of the highway you mentioned,same as the building in pristina where there were supposed to be vegetation on the roof,last time i checked there was nothing,except some mud slide falling in the construction site on a video that is posted there,i forgot the name...hno: from now on only [ignore]shpirtkosova[/ignore]
-i apologize for a long post to everyone else-


----------



## CrazySerb

Last year has been pretty good as far as motorway construction in Serbia goes...about ~130km have been opened:

- 88km of Novi Sad-Horgos (HU border)
- 38km of Vrbnica - Suva Reka
- 2km new Beska bridge, Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway

This year, we can look forward to:

- completion of ~24km of Subotica bypass
- last remaining kilometers of Novi Sad bypass
- 10km full-profile Batajnica-Dobanovci section of Belgrade's motorway bypass
- 5km Orlovaca-Avalski put (Sector 5) of Belgrade's motorway bypass
- continuation of work on remaining ~15km of Kragujevac-Batocina expressway
- 8km section of motorway towards Macedonia
- 23km of Pirot East-Dimitrovgrad-border with Bulgaria motorway
- 12km Ub-Lajkovac, first full profile section of Belgrade-Bar (Corridor 11) motorway

If I have forgot something, feel free to add.


----------



## Zagor666

CrazySerb said:


> Last year has been pretty good as far as motorway construction in Serbia goes...about ~130km have been opened:
> 
> - 88km of Novi Sad-Horgos (HU border)
> - 38km of Vrbnica - Suva Reka
> - 2km new Beska bridge, Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway
> 
> This year, we can look forward to:
> 
> - completion of ~24km of Subotica bypass
> - last remaining kilometers of Novi Sad bypass
> - 10km full-profile Batajnica-Dobanovci section of Belgrade's motorway bypass
> - continuation of work on remaining ~15km of Kragujevac-Batocina expressway
> - 8km section of motorway towards Macedonia
> - 23km of Pirot East-Dimitrovgrad-border with Bulgaria motorway
> - 12km Ub-Lajkovac, first full profile section of Belgrade-Bar (Corridor 11) motorway


:cheers: Ziveli! 
Sounds very good,keep it going :nocrook:


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of Belgrade's motorway bypass, yesterday Serbia's infrastructure minister paid a visit to the Sector 5 construction site...so, here are some photos:



> *Mrkonjić visited the works of the bypass around Belgrade*
> 
> Belgrade, 3 January 2012. - Serbian Minister for infrastructure and Energy of the Republic of Serbia Milutin Mrkonjic today visited the works of the bypass around Belgrade, the Orlovaca to Straževica.
> 
> Mrkonjic during a tour of the construction of the bridge over the stream of Kiev said that the Belgrade bypass one of the biggest construction sites in Serbia and is a confirmation that the Serbian government that consistent implementation of projects outlined as the highest priority.
> 
> He expressed 'satisfaction due to the dynamics which are carried out works on the bypass, where recalled that on the
> 
> part of the Strazevica Orlovaca build three large bridge and that the quality of facilities that build our mostograditelji seen already this year.
> 
> The Minister said that last year completed construction of a new bridge over the Danube at Beska, 2.2 kilometers long, and are open to traffic restored "Gazelle" and the bridge over Ada in Belgrade.
> 
> According to him, during the construction of the railway bridge crossing the bridge near the railway Corridor 10, the new Zezelj bridge in Novi Sad and the bridge over the Danube between the fighters in Zemun and Belgrade.


----------



## nixazmaj

CrazySerb said:


> Last year has been pretty good as far as motorway construction in Serbia goes...about ~130km have been opened:
> 
> - 88km of Novi Sad-Horgos (HU border)
> - 38km of Vrbnica - Suva Reka
> - 2km new Beska bridge, Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway
> 
> This year, we can look forward to:
> 
> - completion of ~24km of Subotica bypass
> - last remaining kilometers of Novi Sad bypass
> - 10km full-profile Batajnica-Dobanovci section of Belgrade's motorway bypass
> - 5km Orlovaca-Avalski put (Sector 5) of Belgrade's motorway bypass
> - continuation of work on remaining ~15km of Kragujevac-Batocina expressway
> - 8km section of motorway towards Macedonia
> - 23km of Pirot East-Dimitrovgrad-border with Bulgaria motorway
> - 12km Ub-Lajkovac, first full profile section of Belgrade-Bar (Corridor 11) motorway
> 
> If I have forgot something, feel free to add.


few changes>

- completion of ~24km of Subotica bypass - *half profile of motorway*
- 8km section of motorway towards Macedonia -* plus section of 21 km from Macedonia to Levosoje, upgrading to full profile.*
- 23km of Pirot East-Dimitrovgrad-border with Bulgaria motorway - *without tunnels, so only section from Pirot east to Dimitrovgrad (14km) will be useful.*
- 12km Ub-Lajkovac, first full profile section of Belgrade-Bar (Corridor 11) motorway - *this section is under ? because of the Nibens group liquidation. and also this motorway without junction in UB won't be useful.*

some politician announce starting of construction of motorway between corridors 10 and ''11'' from Pojate junction on 10 to Preljina junction on ''11''. Maybe the first section will be upgrading of Kruševac bypass to full profile with two junctions (12km). (http://www.dnevnik.rs/ekonomija/dulic-najavio-izmene-zakona-o-pomoci-gradjevinarima)


----------



## Filipdr

x-type said:


> I also must agree that the bridge is beautiful. I am following its construction from the beginning because I was attracted by that project when I first saw it


:colgate:



Chilio said:


> It is usually - but only if you go through that city for the first time. If you've been there several times (including once 4 days as a tourist especially there) it becomes boring and you try to find the fastest by-pass.


In that case, yes, bypass is a better solution... :yes:


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of bridges, construction has just begun on the fourth phase of Novi Sad's new Europe boulevard - a 3km section that includes a 176m long bridge across Danuba-Tisa-Danube (DTD) channel as well as a connection with E-75 motorway.











Europe boulevard - earlier phase:










It's part of a new road network being built around Novi Sad (red-built, cyan-planned/UC, yellow-E75 motorway)
Two new Danube bridges will have to be built at a later stage.


----------



## CrazySerb

As one bridge is completed, construction of another, Belgrade's 2nd Danube bridge, is rapidly advancing...

What you see here is a temporary structure that will be used by Chinese work crews to build a more permanent bridge, expected to open sometime in 2014:
























































*Photos by Blagoje, beobuild.rs*


----------



## keber

CrazySerb said:


> What you see here is a temporary structure that will be used by Chinese work crews to build a more permanent bridge, expected to open sometime in 2014:


What about ship traffic, where is routed?


----------



## radi6404

I wish you happy new year aswell, altough it is a bit too late, I thought it was allready on 5th January, but there was the Serbian christmas. I wanted to say aswell, that Serbia and Croatia have the best radio stations I have heart in europe, a lot of choise there and you hear lots of good stuff that is not on the charts, I am wondering if lots of people listen that or prefer Serbian folk music. Austria and Hungary are not bad aswell.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

radi6404 said:


> I wish you happy new year aswell, altough it is a bit too late, I thought it was allready on 5th January, but there was the Serbian christmas. I wanted to say aswell, that Serbia and Croatia have the best radio stations I have heart in europe, a lot of choise there and you hear lots of good stuff that is not on the charts, I am wondering if lots of people listen that or prefer Serbian folk music. Austria and Hungary are not bad aswell.


Ok, this is way offtopic but... Serbian folk music? For sure? First off, it's not folk music, its turbofolk, and it's got actually nothing with real Serbian folk music. Turbo folk is mainly middle eastern/turkish themes wrapped up in a more modern and appealing package.

Now, although turbo junk is big in Serbia (like in Bulgaria too), I'd say it's hard to give estimations. I'd say probably 70% goes to 'normal' music and 30% to the jihadists. On the other hand, house is pretty big in Serbia.

Ofc, these are only my estimations, I don't think music can be quantified easily, or at all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Turbo folk? Turbo Junk? Jihadists? What does that have to do with Serbian roads?


----------



## CrazySerb

Time for the broom 

Some news...



> *Serbia: World Bank plan 100 mln euro for roads maintenance*
> 20 January, 17:31
> 
> BELGRADE, JANUARY 20 - The World Bank is planning to set aside EUR100 million for financing maintenance, reconstruction and improving safety on roads in Serbia, Director for Southeast Europe and Central Asia Jane Armitage said.
> 
> Beta news agency was told in the bank's office in Serbia that the money was planned as part of a new four-year partnership strategy from 2012 to 2015, for which the bank expects to secure from 600 to 800 million US$ for financing in Serbia.
> 
> Armitage and the director of the bank's office in Serbia Loup Brefort met with Infrastructure and Energy Minister Milutin Mrkonjic in Belgrade The bank representatives said they hoped the good cooperation with Serbia would continue in the new economic program, as well.
> 
> In July 2009, the World Bank approved a 388 million US$ loan to Serbia for the construction of the highway on Corridor 10. Works on the corridor are also being financed with a loan from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and from the Serbian budget. (ANSAmed)





> *€80m to be saved while constructing Corridor 10*
> 
> Belgrade, 19 Jan 2012 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic today stated that during the construction of Corridor 10 up to €80 million from loans will be saved and used for the rehabilitation of the other motorway lane on the northern motorway branch or for the construction of the southern branch near Neradovac.
> 
> At a meeting with World Bank Country Director and Regional Coordinator for Southeast Europe Jane Armitage and head of the World Bank office in Serbia Lu Brefor, Mrkonjic stressed that over the past three and a half years 180 kilometres of Corridor 10 have been completed, while 150 kilometres are either still under construction or their tenders are near completion.
> 
> The Minister said that Serbia will not raise road tolls, voicing his expectation that an increase in traffic intensity will create more revenues.
> 
> In terms of traffic, Serbia is in an excellent geographical position and the construction of good road infrastructure will lead us faster towards Europe, but also create a more stable economic situation, Mrkonjic stressed.
> 
> He announced that road maintenance will from now on be entrusted to companies selected at tenders, adding that this will help to save more funds.
> 
> Traffic at border crossings has been considerably stepped up thanks to a better organisation of services at borders where the customs, police, phytopathological and other matters have been combined and are now under the jurisdiction of a single ministry.





> *Russians and Azerbaijanis offered Corridor 11 building deals*
> 20. January 2012. | 07:36
> 
> Source: Beta
> 
> 
> Minister for Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic stated on Jan. 18 that the building of two 25kilometer sections of the highway from Belgrade to Cacak has been offered to Russian companies, and one to Azerbaijan.
> 
> Minister for Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic stated on Jan. 18 that the building of two 25kilometer sections of the highway from Belgrade to Cacak has been offered to Russian companies, and one to Azerbaijan.
> 
> Speaking at a news conference, Mrkonjic explained that the Russians have been offered sections along the socalled Corridor 11, from Obrenovac to Ub and from Lajkovac to Ljig, while the section from Ljig to Cacak has been offered to companies from Azerbaijan.
> 
> "In this phase we are still talking. The agreement has not been signed. Several companies from these two countries are interested," he said, adding that Serbia will accept these deals only if the conditions offered are the same as those from Chinese credits and loans from the World Bank.
> 
> Mrkonjic said he expected the agreements to be reached in the next two months and that the realization of projects will start on April 1. Currently underway is the construction of the 12.7kilometer segment between Ub and Lajkovac and, according to estimates of the Putevi Srbije road company, around EUR500 million will be needed for the construction of the remaining 90 kilometers of the highway from Belgrade to Cacak.


----------



## radi6404

I hate turbo folk, but it seems in Bulgaria it is decreasing a bit, since it is not allowed everywhere now, they want to get rid of the music cause otherwise a lot of people would listen to that. It is good that Serbia has a big house scene.

Chris, where should I discuss such things else, do you think a lot of people visit the roadside rest area?


----------



## CrazySerb

Serbia's infrastructure minister toured the construction sites along Belgrade's motorway bypass yesterday - it has been confirmed that on May 1st, somewhat "ahead of schedule", additional sections will open, including the ~10km full profile Batajnica-Dobanovci section and Orlovaca-Avalski put section.

The entire ~47km full profile bypass between Batajnica & Bubanj Potok is scheduled for completion sometime in late 2014/15, when work should begin on the next phase, towards the city of Pancevo.


----------



## Chilio

Is "Cvor" = "Intersection"? In Bulgarian that word is a part of a tree trunk, where the branches go out, but also a word that people use in street language to describe someone dumb.


----------



## CrazySerb

Literally, it means knot.


----------



## CrazySerb

Great night shot of the new Ada bridge:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Great pic kay:


----------



## geor

CrazySerb said:


> Great night shot of the new Ada bridge:


 This bridge is really worth seeing. Welldone for design. Greetings from Zagreb.


----------



## Filipdr

geor said:


> This bridge is really worth seeing. Welldone for design. Greetings from Zagreb.


Thanks!


----------



## smokiboy

@ Crazy 

How accurate is that map of highways in Beograd? Will the UMP really head in that north-west direction? It seems the the SMT and UMP are needlessly paralleling each other in that area. Where is the Zemun-Borča Bride? Doesn't it link to the SMT? I know you have a vast inventory of maps, and you are our local expert in these matters. Thanks


----------



## sallae2

^^


sallae2 said:


> CrazySerb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that UMP (Inner City-Center Bypass) and SMT (Outer Bypass) are more accurately shown at the map bellow.
Click to expand...


----------



## smokiboy

Thank you Sallae2


----------



## danielstan

Chilio said:


> Is "Cvor" = "Intersection"? In Bulgarian that word is a part of a tree trunk, where the branches go out, but also a word that people use in street language to describe someone dumb.





CrazySerb said:


> Literally, it means knot.


Interesting... In Romanian we have the word 'nod' with 2 meanings:
- tree node
- knot

And we have the expression 'nod rutier' which means highway interchange.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

danielstan said:


> Interesting... In Romanian we have* the word 'nod' with 2 meanings:
> - tree node
> - knot*
> 
> And we have the expression 'nod rutier' which means highway interchange.


same in serbian


----------



## Chilio

In bulgarian also the words for road intersection "Пътен възел" (Paten vazel) is translated directly as "Road knot"


----------



## Singidunum

Temporary bridge for the construction of the Zemun - Borča bridge



























































































Ni hao!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^they are so tiny


----------



## Singidunum

That's why they work faster. Note for the next bridge: hire child labour

j/k


----------



## CrazySerb

Financing secured for another section of crucial Corridor 11 (Belgrade-Bar) motorway - with very favourable loan from Azerbaijan :cheers:



> *Serbia Signs Agreement With Azerbaijan on Financing of Highway*
> January 25, 2012, 10:52 AM EST
> 
> By Misha Savic
> 
> Jan. 25 (Bloomberg) -- Serbia and Azerbaijan signed a cooperation agreement that opens way for Azeri financing of part of a planned highway between Serbia’s capital Belgrade and Montenegro on the Adriatic coast.
> 
> The agreement “opens the possibility of financing for the Corridor 11’s section between Ljig and Preljine, under very convenient terms,” the Economy Ministry said in an e-mailed statement today, without elaborating.
> 
> *The initial, 39-kilometer (24 miles) section may cost 242 million euros ($314 million) to build, according to estimates by Koridori Srbije, the state-run manager of Serbia’s highway projects.*
> 
> Construction may start by the end of the first quarter “if all goes according to plan” Economy Minister Nebojsa Ciric said after he and the director of Koridori Srbije, Mihajlo Misic, negotiated the agreement in Baku with Shahin Mustafayev, Azerbaijan’s minister for economic development, according to the statement.


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Nice... :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Singidunum said:


> That's why they work faster. Note for the next bridge: hire child labour
> 
> j/k


:lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

You've seen some of their summer patrols towards Greece, Montenegro, Croatia - now here's a SAT winter patrol towards Jahorina, a popular ski resort in Bosnia's Serb Republic.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Azeri Co AzVirt To Launch Motorway Project in Serbia in Mar*



> 26.1.2012 11:40:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Azerbaijan's AzVirt is expected to start the construction of three road sections along the Belgrade-Cacak motorway in March, local media reported on Thursday. The construction works should be completed within three years, news portal eKapija (www.ekapija.rs) reported, quoting AzVirt representative Serdar Uluocak.


----------



## CrazySerb

*November/December 2011....Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border), Dimitrovgrad bypass section update:*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## smokiboy

Looks impressive, plenty of viaducts, anyone know how long the longest one is? I assume they are being built to keep the grade at or less than 3-4%. Maybe some knows more.


----------



## rbagio85

Great update, as always from CrazySerb.


----------



## edis_mumin

CrazySerb, thanks for this update!


----------



## maxam

What about Grabovnica - Presevo section?


----------



## phiberoptik

a little (very) OFT, but congrats for handball match


----------



## rbagio85

phiberoptik said:


> a little (very) OFT, but congrats for handball match


Thx ,, and sorry.


----------



## keokiracer

Thank you for the pics *CrazySerb*! kay:


----------



## tanashubav

Does anyone knows what would be the price for the entire Nis-Dimitrovgrad-BG border motorway?


----------



## rbagio85

tanashubav said:


> Does anyone knows what would be the price for the entire Nis-Dimitrovgrad-BG border motorway?


You could figure it out by cheking. Official site of corridor X ,I guess it might be helpfull.


----------



## ВОДА

When it is scheduled to reach the BG border? 
Please tell me the date, don`t tell me to check any websites instead... 
It would be highly appreciated.


----------



## rbagio85

???? said:


> When it is scheduled to reach the BG border?


The completion date is very hard to derermine,work is in progres,most of bridges are almost done,field works are going well,but still remain tunnel job,tender was couple of months ago,so I predict ,in best case,not before end of 2013.


----------



## ВОДА

Many thanks, mate.
However, I`m interested in the following.
Is it going to reach the very border, or not?
Also, what is the share in % of the EU funds in the project?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ww87

Motorways and expressways in the former Yugoslavia

Motorway
Motorway without stopping track
Expressways
Under construction
Planned


----------



## tom666

This map is getting better and better. 
Just 1 Q: what is the difference between expressway (brzi put) and motorway without hard shoulder (autoput bez zaustavne trake)?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^no difference


ВОДА;88053726 said:


> Many thanks, mate.
> However, I`m interested in the following.
> Is it going to reach the very border, or not?
> Also, what is the share in % of the EU funds in the project?
> Thanks in advance.


there is no EU funding in SRB, you have mistaken it with Bulgaria.


----------



## ww87

tom666 said:


> This map is getting better and better.
> Just 1 Q: what is the difference between expressway (brzi put) and motorway without hard shoulder (autoput bez zaustavne trake)?


In fact there is no difference.
Both have two bands, but expressway a blue signs and the motorway without stopping track is green signals.


----------



## Chilio

As official candidate for EU-membership there is possibility Serbia to receive pre-accession funds, as to conform faster to requirements for the adhesion and improve connectivity with members of the Union... Bulgaria also used such before becoming EU-member in 2007.

So all motorways in Serbia now are built mostly by loans? What percentage is funded by loans and what by annual state budget?


----------



## ВОДА

Bad_Hafen said:


> there is no EU funding in SRB, you have mistaken it with Bulgaria.


AFAIK, Serbia uses some kind of EU funding for that motorway, so I`m not mistaken it with Bulgaria for sure.

http://www.eib.org/projects/press/2...ur-3-m-wbif-grant-for-corridor-x-motorway.htm


----------



## niskogradnja

tom666 said:


> what is the difference between expressway (brzi put) and motorway without hard shoulder (autoput bez zaustavne trake)?


speed limit


----------



## Arbenit

Chilio said:


> As official candidate for EU-membership there is possibility Serbia to receive pre-accession funds, as to conform faster to requirements for the adhesion and improve connectivity with members of the Union... Bulgaria also used such before becoming EU-member in 2007.
> 
> So all motorways in Serbia now are built mostly by loans? What percentage is funded by loans and what by annual state budget?


Serbia is not yet (officially) candidate for EU member.



> When asked whether Serbia would get the EU candidate status in March...


http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics-article.php?yyyy=2012&mm=01&dd=29&nav_id=78531


----------



## geor

ww87 said:


> In fact there is no difference.
> Both have two bands, but expressway a blue signs and the motorway without stopping track is green signals.


Yes, there is a big difference; traffic lane width(MW=3.75m/ EW=3.5m), Rv&Rh-curve ratio, horizontal slope of a carriageway, side lane width, width of lateral safety zone,..... etc.


----------



## MareCar

Chilio said:


> As official candidate for EU-membership there is possibility Serbia to receive pre-accession funds, as to conform faster to requirements for the adhesion and improve connectivity with members of the Union... Bulgaria also used such before becoming EU-member in 2007.
> 
> So all motorways in Serbia now are built mostly by loans? What percentage is funded by loans and what by annual state budget?


Serbia is not an official candidate for EU membership.


----------



## rbagio85

ВОДА;88053726 said:


> Many thanks, mate.
> However, I`m interested in the following.
> Is it going to reach the very border, or not?
> Also, what is the share in % of the EU funds in the project?
> Thanks in advance.


Considering first part of question,yes,first km exactly from the border line is motorway,so that section will be conected to the new one.Second part,you already got, few more or less exact answers.


----------



## ww87

geor said:


> Yes, there is a big difference; traffic lane width(MW=3.75m/ EW=3.5m), Rv&Rh-curve ratio, horizontal slope of a carriageway, side lane width, width of lateral safety zone,..... etc.


Exactly. I think the basic difference.


----------



## tom666

ww87 said:


> Exactly. I think the basic difference.


Thanks for infos. So, signage, possibly speed limit, also standards. Besides, standards could vary from country to country, you can also find differences in one country itself.


----------



## Verso

Sorry for asking this in the Serbian thread, but why is there red colour in the southeastern corner of the Ljubljana ringroad? That part was opened in 1999. As for Slovenian H4, the western part is actually a motorway without emergency lanes. 8 km of A5 have emergency lanes, while a few short parts of A1 and A2 don't have them. And Kopar is Koper in Slovenian.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

ВОДА;88053726 said:


> Many thanks, mate.
> However, I`m interested in the following.
> Is it going to reach the very border, or not?
> Also, what is the share in % of the EU funds in the project?
> Thanks in advance.


"EU funding", haha good one. We're the ugly ducklings of Europe, remember? I don't think the oh so great EU is going to finance our roads any time soon...

(No offence to you ofc.)


----------



## CrazySerb

Cost of Beska bridge doubles....



> *Serbia, Austria’s Alpine Agree To Adjust Upwards Cost of Completed River Bridge*
> 
> 27.1.2012 14:31:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Serbian state-owned road construction and maintenance company Putevi Srbije has agreed with Austria’s Alpine a cost of 5.64 billion dinars ($69.8 million/53.3 million euro) for the new Beska bridge over the river Danube, Belgrade-based media reported.
> 
> The cost of the bridge project was set at 2.9 billion dinars, according to the initial deal concluded in 2006, news agency Tanjug (www.tanjug.rs) reported on Thursday, quoting Putevi Srbije deputy director general Slavoljub Tubic.


----------



## ww87

Verso said:


> Sorry for asking this in the Serbian thread, but why is there red colour in the southeastern corner of the Ljubljana ringroad? That part was opened in 1999.


Random error in the map making. The first time i see it now.



> As for Slovenian H4, the western part is actually a motorway without emergency lanes. 8 km of A5 have emergency lanes, while a few short parts of A1 and A2 don't have them.


I've already got the information for A2. For A1 and A5 do not know exact locations.



> And Kopar is Koper in Slovenian.


Koper = Slovenian
Kopar = Serbian


----------



## Verso

^^ I know, but there are also Skopje and Gevgelija, so I thought it was a mistake.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Chilio said:


> As official candidate for EU-membership there is possibility Serbia to receive pre-accession funds, as to conform faster to requirements for the adhesion and improve connectivity with members of the Union... Bulgaria also used such before becoming EU-member in 2007.
> 
> So all motorways in Serbia now are built mostly by loans? What percentage is funded by loans and what by annual state budget?


Serbia is still not candidate, so no funds for Serbia. 


ВОДА;88063133 said:


> AFAIK, Serbia uses some kind of EU funding for that motorway, so I`m not mistaken it with Bulgaria for sure.
> 
> http://www.eib.org/projects/press/2...ur-3-m-wbif-grant-for-corridor-x-motorway.htm


Did you even read thatt news? 3 Million, not enough for 500m motorway.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

This is my version of map, which is not so complicated


----------



## ВОДА

Bad_Hafen said:


> Serbia is still not candidate, so no funds for Serbia.


Chilio has never said Serbia is an official EU candidate. 
He was talking about future possibility...
Read more carefully. 



Bad_Hafen said:


> Did you even read thatt news?


Yes, I did. 



Bad_Hafen said:


> 3 Million, not enough for 500m motorway.


This is actually just an example and it is for the plan, for the actual construction there is more money.
I gave you an official source proving % of EU funding.


----------



## CrazySerb

Our Azeri friends certainly aren't wasting their time :nuts:

Google-translated...



> Monday, 30.01.2012 | 15:22
> *Azerbaijanis: Jobs for 300 Cacan*
> 
> Cacak - Representatives of Azerbaijan AZ Virdi company that will build part of the highway between Ljig and Preljina announced a competition for 300 workers.
> 
> The owner of Cacak of "trans Milos" Milovan Ostojic, who hosted the Azerbaijan company said that customers from "AZ Virdi's" want to hire engineers, reinforcers, betonirce and workers from other areas.
> 
> Ostojic told reporters that the company representatives asked for renting office space in Cacak and met with city management.
> 
> * Minister of Economy of the Government of Serbia Nebojsa Ciric said earlier that the construction of sections of motorway on Corridor 11, from the Preljina Such near Gornji Milanovac, could begin in March.*
> 
> It is expected that future highway from Belgrade to Cacak relieve very busy Ibar highway.
> 
> * The plan is to work between Ljig and Preljina be performed in parallel with sub-sections Ljig-Boljkovci, Boljkovci-Takovo and Takovo-Preljina, to begin in March and be completed in the 2015th year.
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ВОДА;88080459 said:


> This is actually just an example and it is for the plan, for the actual construction there is more money.
> I gave you an official source proving % of EU funding.


than read once more, because these 3 millions are all that Serbia got, or you now something more because you said this is just an example and for construction there is more money?


----------



## sallae2

Here is a rough estimate when sections of E-80, Niš - BG border, mwy should be completed



Code:


Niš (Prosek) - Crvena Reka,  22 km,  2014
Crvena Reka - Čiflik,        13 km,  2013 (spring)
Čiflik - Pirot,              29 km,  2014
Pirot - Dimitrovgrad,        14 km,  2012 (summer)
Dimitrovgrad bypass,          9 km,  2013 (autumn)

roughly by years:

2012 - 14 km
2013 - 22 km
2014 - 51 km


----------



## nixazmaj

@Bad
Section Tetovo-Gostivar, is expressway.


----------



## Filipdr

Bad_Hafen said:


> This is my version of map, which is not so complicated


^^ Better version of the map for sure...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

nixazmaj said:


> @Bad
> Section Tetovo-Gostivar, is expressway.


NO it is not, it is designated as motorway wit green signs. I know there are no hard shoulders, but they don't exist on A% in SLO as well.


----------



## CrazySerb

Right tube of ~750m long Strazevica tunnel, part of Belgrade's motorway ring-road, nearing completion :cheers:



> 31.01.2012 15:03
> 
> *Strazevica Tunnel will be completed in two months*
> 
> Construction of Strazevica Tunnel, part of Belgrade Bypass, should be fully completed on March 31, announced the contractor "Energoprojekt". Visiting the bulding site, Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic praised the builders for working at very low temperatures.


----------



## niskogradnja

Bad_Hafen said:


> This is my version of map, which is not so complicated


Well done BH. Slovenia and western Croatia look like the Ruhrgebiet or Benelux with its dense network. I love the first letters of your nick.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

niskogradnja said:


> I love the first letters of your nick.


And not only that


----------



## CrazySerb

So, it looks like all the details of the motorway construction financing deal with Azerbaijan have been worked out and the contract will be signed tomorrow - meaning work on next sections of the crucial Belgrade-Cacak motorway will begin this Spring :cheers:



> *Jeremic on working visit to Azerbaijan*
> 
> Belgrade, 1 Feb 2012 – The Ministry of Foreign Affairs stated that Minister Vuk Jeremic will be on a one-day bilateral visit to Azerbaijan tomorrow.
> 
> Jeremic will meet with Azerbaijani Minister of Economic Development Shahin Mustafayev and Minister of Foreign Affairs Elmar Mammadyarov.
> 
> *Jeremic and Mustafayev, who are co-chairmen of the Mixed Committee for economic cooperation between Serbia and Azerbaijan, will sign an agreement on Azerbaijan’s loan for the construction of a section of Corridor 11 from Ljig to Preljina, the statement reads.*


----------



## CrazySerb

So its official, Azerbaijan will finance construction of a section of Corridor 11 through a low-interest loan....




> *Agreement on Azerbaijan’s loan for construction of section of Corridor 11 signed*
> 
> Belgrade/Baku, 2 Feb 2012 – Minister of Foreign Affairs Vuk Jeremic and Azerbaijani Minister of Economic Development Shahin Mustafayev signed today in Baku the Agreement on Azerbaijan’s loan for the construction of a section of Corridor 11 from Ljig to Preljina, worth €300 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the signing of the agreement, Jeremic told Tanjug news agency that this is a significant step towards closer economic linking of Serbia and Azerbaijan.
> 
> A few months ago we started talks about building the motorway and the agreement has been signed today, said Jeremic who along with Mustafayev is a co-chairman of the Mixed Committee for economic cooperation between Serbia and Azerbaijan.
> 
> Jeremic specified that the government of Azerbaijan allocated substantial funds from its state funds under conditions that are far better than those offered by commercial loans.
> 
> The Azerbaijani government provided the loan with a fixed interest rate of 4%, the repayment period of 15 years and a 3-year grace period. Both Serbian and Azerbaijani companies will work on the construction of the motorway.
> 
> We will build a motorway from Ljig to Preljina. Works can practically begin straight away and when the motorway is built, it will take less than half an hour to get from Ljig to Preljina, the Serbian Foreign Minister said.
> 
> He underlined this is a big project, which entails construction of 60 bridges, five tunnels and is a significant investment in Serbia’s infrastructure.
> 
> Jeremic noted that during this bilateral visit, a series of other important projects were discussed, and Azerbaijan is very interested in investing in agriculture, cooperation in pharmaceutical industry and in many other joint projects of mutual interest.


:cheers:


----------



## Galandar

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## sallae2

Here us the above mentioned shown on the map

marked blue: Ljig - Takovo - Preljina, 44 km, €300 mil Azerbaijan's loan

marked red: Ub - Lajkovac, 13 km, currently u/c, financed from Serbian budget


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will this road be a toll road? I assume it will be.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will this road be a toll road? I assume it will be.


It'll be a motorway, therefore yes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There aren't many toll free motorways in Serbia, are there? I think the Beograd Thruway is toll free, and maybe the bypass.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

ChrisZwolle said:


> There aren't many toll free motorways in Serbia, are there? I think the Beograd Thruway is toll free, and maybe the bypass.


I think that's it. Furthermore, the bypass is still only half-profile and the city motorway is, well, far from motorway standards because of all the interchanges. So, basically, there are no real toll-free motorways in Serbia. At least not to my knowledge.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^bypass will be motorway and will also be free, city motorway has motorway standard


ChrisZwolle said:


> There aren't many toll free motorways in Serbia, are there? I think the Beograd Thruway is toll free, and maybe the bypass.


only bypass motorways are free


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^ city motorway has motorway standard


This has been discussed before, and it's ambiguous. It depends on your point of view.


----------



## Alex_ZR

sallae2 said:


>


They could use some newer map, there is no Titovo Užice anymore!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

not_just_a_lurker said:


> This has been discussed before, and it's ambiguous. It depends on your point of view.


No it doesn't, it depends on designation and national standard. Motorway is designated as motorway using green shields. Lanes are 3,75m wide, it posses hard shoulders and no level-intersection, there is no rule how often interchanges can appear. There is difference also between motorway going trough city, tangential motorway and motorway in desert.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

Bad_Hafen said:


> No it doesn't, it depends on designation and national standard. Motorway is designated as motorway using green shields. Lanes are 3,75m wide, it posses hard shoulders and no level-intersection, there is no rule how often interchanges can appear. There is difference also between motorway going trough city, tangential motorway and motorway in desert.


So, what's the speed limit through Belgrade then?


----------



## Alex_ZR

not_just_a_lurker said:


> So, what's the speed limit through Belgrade then?


80 km/h.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

Alex_ZR said:


> 80 km/h.


Exactly.


----------



## CrazySerb

Not even Siberian winter can stop workers on Belgrade's motorway bypass project :





























































































































































































*Photos courtesy of: Mateja Beljan, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## MareCar

CrazySerb said:


> So its official, Azerbaijan will finance construction of a section of Corridor 11 through a low-interest loan....
> 
> :cheers:


:cheers:

Great news, and 44km's (on top of the 12km's) is a lot of progress for that motorway, honestly I never would have expected the Western Serbian motorway to be THIS far by today.

I hope they will find financing and write out a tender for the remaining gaps soon.


----------



## CrazySerb

There are two more sections, Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig (about ~50km in length) where construction will also begin within the next few months. The funding for them, some ~250 million euros, has already been allocated and work will most likely go to domestic construction firms.

So its 12 + 50 + 44 .... some ~100km that could be completed within the next 24-30 months :cheers:


----------



## vectom

ChrisZwolle said:


> There aren't many toll free motorways in Serbia, are there? I think the Beograd Thruway is toll free, and maybe the bypass.


also Niš motorway bypass, it's toll free from after Nais tolls, all the way south to connection with Prokuplje-Prishtina road, and to the east to Prosek and Sicevo canyon. 

These points that I encircled with blue are regular and fully built motorway interchange points. They don't have any toll booths yet, but there are certain locations left for mounting toll ramps and booths once they decide to do it. 











But yes, it's not what is usually called toll-free motorway. There aren't complete city to city toll free motorways in Serbia.


----------



## makaveli6

CrazySerb said:


> Not even Siberian winter can stop workers on Belgrade's motorway bypass project :


That dosen't look Sibirian, only a small layer of snow.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

makaveli6 said:


> That dosen't look Sibirian, only a small layer of snow.


But the highest temperatures were around -5 in the city center. It went down to -20 regularly. Besides, during the last 2 days we had 30-40 cm of snowfall in Belgrade that fell after those photos were taken.


----------



## makaveli6

not_just_a_lurker said:


> But the highest temperatures were around -5 in the city center. It went down to -20 regularly. Besides, during the last 2 days we had 30-40 cm of snowfall in Belgrade that fell after those photos were taken.


Still it's colder here, where i am, was -30°C one morning and road constructions still were going ahead.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

makaveli6 said:


> Still it's colder here, where i am, was -30°C one morning and road constructions still were going ahead.


Well you're at 56 degrees northern latitude and Belgrade's at 45. You're a whole lot more northern bound.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

not_just_a_lurker said:


> Exactly.


In Vienna, Salzburg etc. areas all mtorways have 80km/h, what does it say, that those are not motorways?


makaveli6 said:


> Still it's colder here, where i am, was *-30°C* one morning and road constructions still were going ahead.


at -30 ground is frosen so i doubt they are building the roads


----------



## x-type

CrazySerb said:


> Novi Sad bypass...


is this going to be a new toll station, or they are just reconstructing the existing one?


----------



## Alex_ZR

x-type said:


> is this going to be a new toll station, or they are just reconstructing the existing one?


A completely new toll station was built. Before that there was only half-profile motorway.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of tolls - just over 34 million vehicles used Serbia's motorways last year , half a million more than in 2010 - bringing in some ~145 million euros in toll revenue, up 3% year on year. Truck traffic grew at the fastest rate, of almost 5%.

In other news - contracts concerning construction of two sections of the motorway towards the border with Macedonia, totalling some 40km, will be signed on March 8th with Greek firm Terna, which submitted the best bid. Work is expected to begin sometime by mid-April :cheers:











Short clip from today's visit by the minister of infrastructure to the Batajnica-Dobanovci (sector 0) section of Belgrade's motorway bypass....


----------



## CrazySerb

The harsh Balkan winter apparently had no effect on brave Chinese workers, who continue their efforts to complete Belgrade's new Danube bridge on previously arranged schedule.... :cheers:

The temporary bridge has been completed and work will now start on a more permanent crossing, as well as 21km of planned access roads...


----------



## smokiboy

From what I've read, half motorway section from Batajnica to Dobanovci should open some time in late April/May, does anyone have more precise information?


----------



## Filipdr

smokiboy said:


> From what I've read, half motorway section from Batajnica to Dobanovci should open some time in late April/May, does anyone have more precise information?


Sector 0 of the Belgrade bypass (from Batajnica to Dobanovci) once opened in late April/May will be a full profile motorway, the rest of the bypass (to sector 6) will be opened as well but only as a half profile motorway.

No precise dates yet on when will half profile sections be upgraded.


----------



## nixazmaj

Filipdr said:


> Sector 0 of the Belgrade bypass (from Batajnica to Dobanovci) once opened in late April/May will be a full profile motorway, the rest of the bypass (to sector 6) will be opened as well but only as a half profile motorway.
> 
> No precise dates yet on when will half profile sections be upgraded.


Wrong again. only one bridge of Batajnica junction will be finished. Maybe section from Dobanovci which is built by Strabag in full profile, but junction Batajnica only half.


----------



## OwnTheNight

When is E80 *Nis-Dimitrovgrad* motorway completed ? Then this motorway is connected to A1 Trakia Highway of Bulgaria.


----------



## smokiboy

So, from what I understand, Batajnica - Dobanovci will initially open as a half motorway this May, and then, by the end of the year full profile. With the junction at Batajnica not fully operational until mid to late 2013.


----------



## Filipdr

nixazmaj said:


> Wrong again. only one bridge of Batajnica junction will be finished. Maybe section from Dobanovci which is built by Strabag in full profile, but junction Batajnica only half.


I am wrong? Again!? I don't think I even understood what you wanted to say in that last sentence of yours...

Anyways... Yes, I did make a small mistake, Batajnica-Dobanovci section will be a full profile motorway but when fully completed in late 2012. In April/May the section will be opened, most likely as a half profile motorway.

And just for the record nixazmaj:

"Sector [A]-0 is the most northwestern part of the bypass and represents alternative connection between Belgrade-Novi Sad and Belgrade-Sid highways. The lenght of this section is 10.1 km and it consists of two large interchanges in Batajnica and Dobanovci.

The construction of this section started in mid 2011. Upon completion of Batajnica interchange, the transit will be relocated away from entrance to Belgrade (part from "elbow" bend to the Batajnica bridge) onto the ring road. In this way, it is expected to significantly relieve northern approaches to Belgrade. *All the structures to be operating in this sector are carried out in full profile*, and the contractor is a consortium of Ratko Mitrovic and Planum. The builder and operator of the 1.5km long viaduct is company MBA that will build a 42,000 m2 construction. Batajnica interchange will cover 100ha and the value of this investment is estimated at 36 million Euros."

You can clearly see that both lanes of sector 0 are under construction:










http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/516.html

Read this:

http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/517.html



OwnTheNight said:


> When is E80 *Nis-Dimitrovgrad* motorway completed ? Then this motorway is connected to A1 Trakia Highway of Bulgaria.


Well, like the rest of Corridor 10 through Serbia, it should be completed in late 2013, but the construction progress is (as far as I know) slow, so I wouldn't expect it to be finished very soon. Maybe sometime in 2014 or 2015, but nothing is for certain...



smokiboy said:


> So, from what I understand, Batajnica - Dobanovci will initially open as a half motorway this May, and then, by the end of the year full profile. With the junction at Batajnica not fully operational until mid to late 2013.


Yes, although I'm not sure about that junction at Batajnica, it should be opened by the end of the year as well.


----------



## nixazmaj

Filipdr said:


> Sector 0 of the Belgrade bypass (from Batajnica to Dobanovci) once opened in late April/May will be a full profile motorway, the rest of the bypass (to sector 6) will be opened as well but only as a half profile motorway.
> 
> *No precise dates* yet on when will half profile sections be upgraded.


http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.p...rt-of-b3-stage-ii&catid=23&Itemid=458&lang=en

just for u in english, so u are wrong again 



Filipdr said:


> I am wrong? Again!? I don't think I even understood what you wanted to say in that last sentence of yours...
> 
> Anyways... *Yes, I did make a small mistake*, Batajnica-Dobanovci section will be a full profile motorway but when fully completed in late 2012. In April/May the section will be opened, most likely as a half profile motorway.
> 
> And just for the record nixazmaj:


 For the record: I work for the company involved in works on Belgrade bypass, section Dobanovci-Batajnica is tendered by Strabag, MBA Miljković is owner of Ratko Mitrović and the last when u finish civil engineering u can put BIG LETTERS for me.

and for the end your post from previous page



Filipdr said:


> ^^ Ahh, my bad.


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Ok, ok, whatever you say, I just don't want to see arguing over this anymore...

Once again: http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/516.html

Beobuild also had to contact someone who works on the bypass and who's not only involved in the project.

If you can confirm this sentence of mine: "...Batajnica-Dobanovci section will be a full profile motorway but when fully completed in late 2012. In April/May the section will be opened, most likely as a half profile motorway", then we're on the same page.

P.S: When I wrote "Ahh, my bad" I meant that I didn't understand what YU-AMC wanted to ask, not that my answer to him was wrong.


----------



## CrazySerb

This morning, contract with Greek firm Terna S. A. has been signed , regarding construction of two sections of E-75 motorway towards Macedonia - Grabovnica-Gredlica (LOT 1: 5,5km) and Vladicin Han - Donji Neradovac (LOT 1, 2 & 3 - in total 26km).

Construction will start next month and the deadline for completion is 24 months after that. :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, work continues on the access roads for Belgrade's new Sava river bridge.

Photos for the month of February....


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Nice news.


----------



## Verso

CrazySerb said:


>


What was that?


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> What was that?


probably removing temporary pillars


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, you can see them here:


----------



## Verso

Thanks, didn't know.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new motorway around Dimitrovgrad is now partially visible on Google Earth


----------



## CrazySerb

A symbolic bit of good news...something we have waited for a long time:

Google-translated....



> 24.03.2012 16:25
> 
> *The first asphalt on Corridor 11*
> 
> *LAJKOVAC - The route of the future motorway from Belgrade to Montenegro, the first kilometers of paved section of the Ub to Lajkovac, which was visited today by the Minister of Energy and Infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjic.*
> 
> *In place of Nepricava Lajkovac, where he performed works asfalterski, Mrkonjić told reporters that the next section of the Corridor 11 Ljiga Preljina to begin construction in the first week of April.*
> 
> Pointing out that a team of experts led by the company corridors Serbia prepares a contract for that share, he added that the companies do it from Azerbaijan and Serbia.
> 
> Mrkonjić said that the Azerbaijan government has provided loans for the construction of sections of the Ljiga Preljina, length of 40.3 kilometers, at a fixed interest rate of four per cent, to 15 years with a grace period of three years and repayment in 12 years, including that domestic firms in that business take up to 49 percent of the works.
> 
> At the beginning of construction of the highway to Ljiga Preljina, Corridor 11 will get a `` full swing and no future government will be able to stop this important project ``, he said.
> 
> Highway Ljig - Preljina consists of sections Ljig - Boljkovci, Boljkovci - Takovo and Takovo - Preljina.
> 
> The Minister said that the section of Ub to Lajkovac virtually nothing, that the works carried out with full intensity, and that the two sections are ready for construction - from Obrenovac to Ub and Lajkovac to Ljig.
> 
> Work on these two sections should begin by the end of the mandate of this government and they are now ready for transfer to foreign partners.
> 
> Mrkonjić said that the main idea is that on these sections of highway construction, in cooperation with the States, a similar model as is done with Azerbaijan to the Ljiga Preljina.
> 
> He said there are a lot of interested foreign investors - from Italy, Turkey and other countries.
> 
> Announcing the 5th April to begin work on two sections of Corridor 10 Grabovnica near Leskovac to Grdelica, and Vladicin Han to the Lower Neradovac, Mrkonjić added that during the next month will be an open site and the section from the average in Nis to the Red River, a distance of 26 kilometers.
> 
> The Minister added that the shares are received by a Greek company, our builders and subcontractors to be involved in the business.
> 
> He said that by the first May be completed two sections of the bypass around Belgrade, from Batajnica to Dobanovci and loop Orlovača Straževica to the new tunnel, including the tunnel, so that this government will leave office with a built 200 kilometers of highway and the construction of the highway at 130 kilometers.
> 
> *Section Ub - Lajkovac, 12.7 kilometers long, is part of a future motorway from Belgrade to Montenegro.
> 
> In that section will be built 13 bridges, of which five large in length between 100 and 500 meters in Lajkovac loop and related facilities, a Roads Užice work performed and the company Planum, who expected that works will be completed in one year.*
> 
> *Responsible Contractor from "Planum" Aleksandar Milenkovic said that the most important thing in the first kilometers of paved Nepricave the left lane, while the right side prepared for paving that will begin next week.*
> 
> Directors' Užice Roads "and" Planum "Milan Todorovic Ratomir Bojović and told reporters that he is working at full capacity, to serve a nice time and they had no technical problems.
> 
> Representatives of Ub, and Valjevo Lajkovac noted that the construction of the highway from the great importance of this part of Serbia and it will contribute to economic development.
> 
> Mrkonjić today with associates visited the Nepricave and works to build a bridge "number seven".


Sadly, this section won't be completed this year as originally planned, due to financial and other problems of one of the contractors involved. 

Good news - work on the first stretch of the next ~40km section will begin next week :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, new photos for the month of March have appeared on the CRBC Serbia website, the Chinese firm currently building Belgrade's 2nd Danube bridge, expected to open in 2014....









































































































































* The two Danube bridges together....*


































































*Photos by Veliki Vracar, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> A symbolic bit of good news...something we have waited for a long time:
> 
> *The first asphalt on Corridor 11*
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, this section won't be completed this year as originally planned, due to financial and other problems of one of the contractors involved.
> 
> Good news - work on the first stretch of the next ~40km section will begin next week :cheers:




:applause: 

BTW: CXI was accepted in TEN-T EU programme at Romania's request earlier this week. I'm still wondering whether the Serbian section could benefit from this.


----------



## YU-AMC

Not sure if anyone posted, 

Kragujevac-E75 expressway, they started working on it as well.


vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>


----------



## mcarling

Le Clerk said:


> CXI was accepted in TEN-T EU programme at Romania's request earlier this week. I'm still wondering whether the Serbian section could benefit from this.


Yes, the Serbian section of the E70 (at least from Belgrade to the RO border) could benefit from EU funding in the 2014-2020 budget cycle. In my opinion, this is not only possible but also probable.


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Agreed.


----------



## Puležan

Are there any official indications about motorway numbering with A-signs, considering lots of motorway and expressway sections under construction in Serbia? Is it known which numbers would be given to existing motorways on corridor X and motorway Belgrade-Horgoš?


----------



## Arnorian

Nothing yet.


----------



## CrazySerb

Work continues on Radnicka interchange, part of the access road infrastructure for the recently opened Ada bridge in Belgrade.....


----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade's motorway ring-road*: Batajnica interchange nearing completion....






































































































































































































*Photos by: Jankauskas, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## CrazySerb

Power of will :applause:



> Macedonian paraplegic athlete Mile Stojkoski pushes himself on a highway during a marathon from his native town of Krusevo to the London Olympics, in Belgrade March 28, 2012. Stojkoski will travel from Macedonia to Britain in a marathon that covers a total of 3500 km (2175 miles) to raise awareness on people with disabilities.

























































Serbian bikers provide escort


----------



## CrazySerb

In the presence of Serbia's President Boris Tadic, today work has been started on yet another section of Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway - the 23km long Prosek-Crvena Reka section:

Greek firms Aktor & Terna will carry out the construction while Czech firm Subterra will build a 750m tunnel.


----------



## Groningen NL

That wheelchair guy restored my faith in humanity. Hero.


----------



## režim

CrazySerb said:


> Some news:
> 
> - Bidding deadline in the tender for last remaining section of Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway yet to be awarded, between Bela Palanka & Pirot (some ~29km) , has once again been extended, this time until May 17th.
> 
> - Land expropriation process has begun on parts of the ~40km Ljig-Preljina stretch of Corridor 11 (Belgrade-Bar motorway) , where work should begin next month, thanks to recently approved ~300 million euros in financing from the Azerbaijani government.
> 
> - After some delay with paperwork, changes to the main project and issues with land ownership, construction work on Novi Sad's landmark Zezelj road & rail bridge, is still expected to start "on schedule" sometime this Spring. Financing has been secured.


Great news
Give it a big hoo for Azerbejđan:cheers:


----------



## danielstan

Google Earth update 9/11/2011 for Batajnica - Dobanovci section:


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
:cheers:



> *Azerbaijani MPs approved a 300 million euro loan for Serbia for 25 years*
> 
> Baku, Fineko/abc.az. At today’s plenary session the Azerbaijani parliamentarians have approved the loan agreement on the construction of highway E-763 in Serbia (road sections Lig-Bolkovski, Bolkovski-Takovo and Takovo-Prelina).
> 
> Ziyad Samedzadeh, chairman of the Parliamentary Economic Policy Committee, has stated that the fact that Azerbaijan gives a loan, given that the country has been only the borrower previously is positive factor influencing the country’s image.
> 
> "Under the loan agreement, Azerbaijan will give to Serbia a 300 million euro loan for 25 years with an interest rate of 4% per annum," Samedzadeh said.
> 
> At the same time MP Fazil Mustafa said that the granting of this loan does not give any privileges to Azerbaijan.
> 
> "It would be more efficient provision of a loan to local entrepreneurs who feel the lack of funding," the MP added.
> 
> Vice-Speaker Ziyafat Asgarov noted that the agreement is also beneficial to Azerbaijan as a business, as the country is not only the loan providing side, but also the construction contractor. The Vice-Speaker did not name the company to conduct construction work.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some fresh news about the planned Ruma-Sabac motorway...

Google-translated:



> *The Austrians wanted the highway Sabac - Ruma*
> 
> The Austrian company Strabag is interested in the construction of two sections of road between Ruma and Sabac length of 20.4 kilometers, the total value of 63 million euros.
> 
> Company representatives at the meeting with the Minister for Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic expressed interest to participate via a concession to build two sections of 12 and 8.4 kilometers.
> 
> Mrkonjić said after the meeting for Tanjug that the construction of this road and profitable for the state and for the firm, because the daily flow at sections between 12,000 and 15,000 vehicles.
> 
> Mrkonjić urged Austrians to participate in the tender will be announced after the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development to the go-ahead for the possibility of business through franchises.
> 
> The meeting was attended by Minister of Agriculture and Trade Dusan Petrovic, who said that Strabag completely versed in what's going on Corridor 10 in the direction towards Montenegro and 11th corridor Petrovic said that this project is an attempt to promote the pilot project, or concessions, which would allow relaxation of the budget and prevent the outflow of funds.


----------



## smokiboy

Can't wait for the Batajnica - Dobanovci section to open.
It will shorten the trip from Novi Sad to Nikola Tesla by at least 20 minutes. Hope it opens by mid-May.


----------



## YU-AMC

smokiboy said:


> Can't wait for the Batajnica - Dobanovci section to open.
> It will shorten the trip from Novi Sad to Nikola Tesla by at least 20 minutes. Hope it opens by mid-May.


Good news. Btw since you are from Novi Sad, do you fly out of Budapest or Belgrade? I have some feeling that vast mojority from Vojvodina fly out of Budapest, but I am not not sure. We need to work on that.


----------



## smokiboy

I only use BEG and most people from NS fly from BEG, I am sure some people in Subotica also use BUD. 
Storm would probably know better. I would love to see a frequent direct rail link from NS (coming from SU of course) central train station to NT (and on to central Bgd.) under the arrivals level, so just an escalator or quik lift up to departures.


----------



## YLLI

Hello User
I have two Questions for the serbia highway/Srbija Autoput
1. is there anything new about the E75 Highway?
2. Has Serbia planned a building a Highway to connect Kosovo?
(Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## rbagio85

YLLI said:


> Hello User
> I have two Questions for the serbia highway/Srbija Autoput
> 1. is there anything new about the E75 Highway?
> 2. Has Serbia planned a building a Highway to connect Kosovo?
> (Sorry for my bad english)


Hi,
On previous pages you can find lot of updates considering E75.
As far as I'm familiar with it,NO,too many other,political matterrs, still need to be solved prior to that.


----------



## CrazySerb

Today's tour of construction works on Belgrade's motorway bypass by the city's Mayor - two sections, Batajnica-Dobanovci & Orlovaca-Avalski put are scheduled to open in about a weeks time:


----------



## YU-AMC

Very nice..... Btw google maps updated Dobanovci-Batajnica as a motorway on their maps. Sweet!


----------



## MareCar

At 1:48 one can see why the railings are never fastened properly, not even on the new Ada bridge... -.-


----------



## Filipdr

YU-AMC said:


> Very nice..... Btw google maps updated Dobanovci-Batajnica as a motorway on their maps. Sweet!


Actually, since Google Map Maker is available in Serbia, anyone (who has a Google account) can update, change, edit, practically do anything with Google Maps for Serbia and other supported countries... 

http://www.google.com/mapmaker

Map Maker availability:

http://support.google.com/mapmaker/...028&topic=1094318&page=guide.cs&answer=155415

Note: Google recently added support for France and Monaco.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

YLLI said:


> 2. Has Serbia planned a building a Highway to connect Kosovo?
> (Sorry for my bad english)


Kosovo i already connected to Albania via motorway


----------



## YLLI

Bad_Hafen said:


> Kosovo i already connected to Albania via motorway


I know because I am from kosovo and the Autoputs in Serbia looks very nice
(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## CrazySerb

Another report from Belgrade's motorway bypass - done by national TV channel RTS, ahead of the planned opening of two new sections next week (May 3rd)

According to it, funds that have been saved because of good tendering procedure (about ~25 million euros) will be re-allocated towards construction of the second carriageway between Dobanovci interchange and the Sava bridge @ Ostruznica - this should start sometime in June:


----------



## CrazySerb

Newly updated map of the motorway network of the ex-Yugoslav region by one of our forumers, along with a list of the longest tunnels & bridges/viaducts:


----------



## Puležan

^^Great job, thanks!!! kay::cheers: 

But there should be a little correction on the list of bridges - Mirna is longer than Kotezi (as it is written) so it should be on the 6th place. Nevertheless, the map is really informative


----------



## Qwert

What is _brzi put_?


----------



## sallae2

Qwert said:


> What is _brzi put_?


Expressway


----------



## Groningen NL

Does 'trake' mean u/c?


----------



## bogdymol

Groningen NL said:


> Does 'trake' mean u/c?


I don't speak Serbian, but I guess that the map's legend is like this:

*motorway
motorway without the hard shoulder (emergency lane)
expressway
under construction
planned*


----------



## Puležan

Groningen NL said:


> Does 'trake' mean u/c?


"Traka" means "lane". 
zaustavna traka = hard shoulder (emergency lane)
Autoput bez zaustavne trake = motorway without the hard shoulder



bogdymol said:


> I don't speak Serbian, but I guess that the map's legend is like this:
> 
> *motorway
> motorway without the hard shoulder (emergency lane)
> expressway
> under construction
> planned*


Exactly! 

Only slovenian A5 (both carriageways) and croatian A8 & A9 (only old carriageway) are motorways without the hard shoulder, but it will be upgraded eventually. There are also some short sections on other motorways, such as slovenian A2, macedonian M4 and M1 near Veles, but those are old roads or, in case of SLO-A2, sections going through a tough terrain.


----------



## darko06

Autocesta in Croatian means autoput (AP) in Serbian. (Motorway in English.)
Avtocesta in Slovenian means autoput in Serbian.
Brza cesta in Croatian means brzi put (BP) in Serbian. (Expressway in English.)
Hitra cesta in Slovenian means brzi put in Serbian. (Therefore acronyme H for expw in Slovenian.)
Cestarina in Croatian means putarina in Serbian. (Toll in English.)
Cestnina in Slovenian means putarina in Serbian.
Zaustavni trak in Croatian means zaustavna traka in Serbian. (Hard shoulder/emergency lane in English.)
Odstavni pas in Slovenian means zaustavna traka in Serbian.


----------



## darko06

I would kindly recommend that maps showing motorway expansion in countries which once constituted former SFR of Yugoslavia be at least trilingual (Serbian, Croatian, Slovenian), due to the percent of realized motorway network in these countries.


----------



## darko06

E.g.
Of 22 above listed tunnels longer than 1 km (no matter if they are monotube or bitube, regardless finished or not) 12 are in Croatia, 7 in Slovenia, 1 in Bosnia, 1 in Montenegro and 1 in Serbia.


----------



## darko06

Let's try to assume how would look like motorway network in SFR of Yugoslavia, if it were to be still one country today:








Legend: continuous white line - full motorway (2+2, with or without hard shoulders)
dotted white line - semi expressway (1+1, with or without hard shoulders, in Serbian/Croatian/Slovenian of those times righteously referred as brzi put/brza cesta/hitra cesta; e.g. former old expw Ljubljana-Obrežje, former Istrian Y, former Rijeka beltway, existing Osijek beltway, former expw Sarajevo-Zenica, former expw Beograd-Novi Sad-Horgoš, expw Ralja-Smederevo, expw Ralja-Požarevac, etc. etc.)


----------



## mediar

Part 8:





































Bubanj Potok toll station - the end of the toll section of the motorway.










New electronic signalisation. I don't remember seeing it an year ago.


----------



## mediar

Part 9:



















Entering Beograd. The speed limit from now on is 80km/h.














































The reconstructed Gazela bridge over Sava river.


----------



## mediar

Part 10:



















Genex tower, one of the tallest structures in Serbia.




























From this junction E-75 heads north to the Hungarian border. We continue straight forward on E-70 in direction Croatia.



















Leaving Beograd.


----------



## mediar

Part 11:




























This is the junction, where the motorway crosses the future ring road of Beograd.














































Šimanovci toll station, the beginning of the next toll section of the motorway, which goes right to the Croatian border.



















Thank you for watching.


----------



## ww87

Puležan said:


> ^^Great job, thanks!!! kay::cheers:
> 
> But there should be a little correction on the list of bridges - Mirna is longer than Kotezi (as it is written) so it should be on the 6th place. Nevertheless, the map is really informative


My mistake.

Thanks.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

great report, that entire motorway needs reconstruction and new signs


----------



## Groningen NL

thnx for the photo update :cheers:


----------



## ww87

x-type said:


> A9 has almost motorway standards (i say almost because one direction still doesn't have hard shoulders, but only SOS niches).
> A8 between Kanfanar and Pazin is the same as A9, and between Pazin and Rijeka is has standards as Belgrade bypass.
> 
> i have noticed that 2 more bridges longer than 1 km are missing - both across Sava near Zagreb (one on A2, another on A3)


I thought they were shorter.
Now I found the length.
А3 = 1060 m, А2 = 1072 m, exactly?

Thank you once again.


----------



## rbagio85

Bad_Hafen said:


> great report, that entire motorway needs reconstruction and new signs


Not only that,landscaping,bumpers,signage,it looks very poor.:down:


----------



## cinxxx

Maybe not the best of quality, but still. If Romania would have motorways crossing the country, like yours, with that quality, it would be gold


----------



## x-type

ww87 said:


> I thought they were shorter.
> Now I found the length.
> А3 = 1060 m, А2 = 1072 m, exactly?
> 
> Thank you once again.


that's it 

about photo report - i really enjoy such informative reports! it's too pitty that Serbia hasn't entered into intensive completely reconstruction of motorway to Niš at once, so there are bad sections left. neverthless, the poorest part of it is signalization. this reconstructed section through Beograd looks great and that's how the whole motorway could be (especially regarding signalization).
and i have noticed one more thing - lack of destinations. they should put some signs with additional destinations at each exit, not only the main one.


----------



## keber

CrazySerb said:


>


Will be Belgrade bypass tolled? As there are just interchanges on it, it would make sense, so transit wouldn't stop at toll stations before city.


----------



## Arnorian

Thankfully that idea has been abandoned. There are even plans to move the toll plaza towards Niš to south of Vrčin. The eastern extension of the bypass, between Bubanj Potok and Pančevo could be tolled because of the high price of the planned bridge on the Danube at Vinča, but nothing official so far.


----------



## YU-AMC

cinxxx said:


> Maybe not the best of quality, but still. If Romania would have motorways crossing the country, like yours, with that quality, it would be gold


Yeah, I agree with you. On top of that, you need to drive on it to test the pavement. Here you got the video clip of serbian bus doing 150km/h on E75(HU border - Belgrade) before they completed it not long ago. The E75 from Beograd to Nis seems to be better quality.


----------



## Verso

mediar said:


>


I think they should add Zagreb, or at least "HR". Šid has only 15,000 inhabitants.


----------



## YU-AMC

I am sure there is a sign with Zagreb around there. I saw it when I went to the airport.


----------



## cinxxx

YU-AMC said:


> Yeah, I agree with you. On top of that, you need to drive on it to test the pavement. Here you got the video clip of serbian bus doing 150km/h on E75(HU border - Belgrade) before they completed it not long ago. The E75 from Beograd to Nis seems to be better quality.


I drove the stretch from Beograd to Nis. It was not perfect, had some bumps and stuff. But it was much much better than a 1+1 road. German motorways are also not top notch, some are very bumpy, especially the concrete ones, but they bring you to the desired place much quicker and safer.


----------



## sallae2

Verso said:


> I think they should add Zagreb, or at least "HR". Šid has only 15,000 inhabitants.


A few Zagreb signs are present ... it could be more ...


----------



## x-type

Zagreb is present there unlike Beograd in Zagreb. However, there is present inconsistency - somewhere they sign Sid, and on some new signs Sremska Mitrovica.


----------



## CrazySerb

Awesome trip report, thanks mediar kay:


----------



## clouseau

darko06 said:


> And what is bizzare is that all the tunnels have second tube almost finished. So, my advice to the new Serbian ministry of traffic would be: build another lane (full profile) ASAP, instead of Sava river bridge. You will have a regular motorway all the way, instead of this bridge (similar on Croatian A9, where Lim and Mirna viaducts are in only half profile).


Belgrade and not Republic of Serbia is responsible for the Sava river bridge and it was a city who took a loan. City of Belgrade took also loan for new zemun-borca bridge etc. Government is responsible for bypass and motorways. I think that this bypass will be full profile in the next years maybe in 2015-2016.. And yes you have right about lights in lipak and zeleznik tunnels but as you can see the bypass is not finished so in the future they will correct every mistake.....


----------



## Filipdr

Verso said:


> Since Hungary is in EU, it can be used by all citizens of EU, EEA and Switzerland.


Yes.


----------



## bogdymol

One more question: after the opening yesterday of that part of the motorway bypass, is it possible to drive from A to B? I don't know how that interchange was designed and I'm not sure if they made this driving direction possible.


----------



## YU-AMC

bogdymol said:


> One more question: after the opening yesterday of that part of the motorway bypass, is it possible to drive from A to B? I don't know how that interchange was designed and I'm not sure if they made this driving direction possible.


It's an outdated picture. I think you should be fine.


----------



## YU-AMC

clouseau said:


> Belgrade and not Republic of Serbia is responsible for the Sava river bridge and it was a city who took a loan. City of Belgrade took also loan for new zemun-borca bridge etc. Government is responsible for bypass and motorways. I think that this bypass will be full profile in the next years maybe in 2015-2016.. And yes you have right about lights in lipak and zeleznik tunnels but as you can see the bypass is not finished so in the future they will correct every mistake.....


Don't even bother. He is always looking for something to beat on a boosh.


----------



## Arnorian

bogdymol said:


> One more question: after the opening yesterday of that part of the motorway bypass, is it possible to drive from A to B? I don't know how that interchange was designed and I'm not sure if they made this driving direction possible.


I believe it's not, because this intersection is under construction.


----------



## nixazmaj

bogdymol said:


> One more question: after the opening yesterday of that part of the motorway bypass, is it possible to drive from A to B? I don't know how that interchange was designed and I'm not sure if they made this driving direction possible.


Maybe this will help u




ww87 said:


> Измена режима саобраћаја на државном путу Iа реда број 1, након пуштања дела обилазнице око Београда, деоница Батајница - Добановци - www.putevi-srbije.rs


----------



## MareCar

The Ada Bridge as seen from space:


----------



## tfd543

How is the road through Kruzni put from the new bypass to the linkage to the highway towards Nis coming from Novi Sad ?

I really like to take this bypass this summer but i dont know wether it will spend me more time ?


----------



## MareCar

tfd543 said:


> How is the road through Kruzni put from the new bypass to the linkage to the highway towards Nis coming from Novi Sad ?
> 
> I really like to take this bypass this summer but i dont know wether it will spend me more time ?


I doubt it, the bypass isn't finished until the motorway to Nis, so you should probably just stay on the motorway through the city and try to not hit the rush-hour traffic.


----------



## johnnyboy55

MareCar said:


> I doubt it, the bypass isn't finished until the motorway to Nis, so you should probably just stay on the motorway through the city and try to not hit the rush-hour traffic.


What time approx. is the rush hour in BG?


----------



## Alex_ZR

johnnyboy55 said:


> What time approx. is the rush hour in BG?


About 9 AM and 5 PM.


----------



## CrazySerb

Work continues on Kragujevac-Batocina expressway... this crucial ~25km link should be completed by the end of this year.


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## tfd543

it seems that the Y-krak is finished now actually.. may 2012 is deadline. however i cant see the loop in google maps. look at this link:

http://www.subotica.com/vesti/obilaznica-y-krak-tek-u-maju-2012.-id8632.html

why is that so ?


----------



## tfd543

and btw can Tompa-Kelebija border be used if i have non-EU passport (macedonian) ??


----------



## Alex_ZR

tfd543 said:


> and btw can Tompa-Kelebija border be used if i have non-EU passport (macedonian) ??


Yes, Kelebija (SRB)-Tompa (H) is international border crossing.


----------



## solaar

Why do we call the crossing Kelebija? Isn't Kelebia a town in Hungary?


----------



## sallae2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelebija


----------



## CrazySerb

Aerial view of newly opened Dobanovci interchange, Belgrade bypass motorway:


----------



## bogdymol

SSC headquarters is in the building from the right :troll:










Weird signage which can cause confusion: first we have the Novi Sad exit in 1000 m (if you can see 1000 m from that grafitti):










Here you see Novi Sad in 500 m, but the sign is placed on this deceleration lane, so many people might exit here (which actually is just a gas station):










Here is the actual Novi Sad exit:










First Zagreb sign:










Airport - 5 km + a bus station on the motorway:










Airport exit:









^^ Once they sign _Aerodrom_, after that they sign _Airport_ :nuts:

Aviation museum to the left:










I haven't decided yet if I should post pictures from the Aviation Museum... but if I do that, which thread would you recommand me to use?


----------



## sallae2

Regarding Vrsac bypass




sallae2 said:


> My understanding is that now is completed phase 1 of 3 planned phases of Vršac bypass,
> (2.6 km of 8.5 km)
> that is shown blue on image bellow
> 
> a connection (bypass extension) to road 126 is planned


----------



## Alex_ZR

bogdymol said:


> What happened with this building? Was it bombed in 1999?


This building used to be one of the buildings in the Yugoslav Army headquarters complex. It was bombed in 1999.










It's twin across the street was also bombed.



> Airport - 5 km + a bus station on the motorway:


In this case "BS" means "benzinska stanica" ("petrol station"), not bus station.


----------



## bogdymol

Alex_ZR said:


> In this case "BS" means "benzinska stanica" ("petrol station"), not bus station.


^^ You can clearly see the bus station on the right. It's also on google maps.


----------



## Alex_ZR

bogdymol said:


> ^^ You can clearly see the bus station on the right. It's also on google maps.


I would say that it's a bus stop, but never mind.


----------



## bogdymol

Bus station, bus stop... almost the same thing. I was referring to a place on the motorway where the bus stops to leave passengers / take new passengers. You don't get this on many motorways.


----------



## Christophorus

Welcome to the Western Balkans :

great report @bogdymol , congrats and many thanks!


----------



## shpirtkosova

Didn't the rebuild this?


----------



## MareCar

None of the photos show.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Refresh the page a couple of times. Lemme guess, you're using Chrome too?


----------



## YU-AMC

As for the aviation museum photos, just post them in our Belgrade Airport page. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433056


Btw did you fly out of Belgrade again. Lovely pictures!


----------



## bogdymol

YU-AMC said:


> As for the aviation museum photos, just post them in our Belgrade Airport page.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433056


Thank you. I will post them later on that thread.



YU-AMC said:


> Btw did you fly out of Belgrade again. Lovely pictures!


Nope, I didn't fly (!). I just wanted to visit the Aviation Museum


----------



## Chilio

^^ How dare you not to fly!?! 

Seriously, this is not an aviation, but the motorways section of the forum. Bogdy posted a whole roadtrip by car, how one can assume that he left his car there and flew back?


----------



## MareCar

keokiracer said:


> ^^ Refresh the page a couple of times. Lemme guess, you're using Chrome too?


Nope, Firefox. But they show now..


----------



## bogdymol

Chilio said:


> Seriously, this is not an aviation, but the motorways section of the forum. Bogdy posted a whole roadtrip by car, how one can assume that he left his car there and flew back?


Well... I did that in 2009: I drove to Budapest Airport and I left my car there for 2 weeks in a private car park while I was in USA 

PS: I love flying  Check this out.

@MareCar: It's Picasa's fault. Sometimes it simply doesn't want to show the pics.


----------



## Chilio

There's also the possibility you're not with your own car, but with a rented one. Most big companies offer the option to take the car from one city and leave it in another where they have also offices. I think the leading international companies could offer it also to leave the car to their office in a different country than the one from where you took it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Chilio said:


> ^^ How dare you not to fly!?!


Timișoara - Beograd is only about 160 kilometers, it would be kinda stupid to fly for such a short distance. Taxiing would take more time than the actual flight. :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ There are Timisoara-Budapest flights, while you can drive between this 2 cities in 3 hours, but I guess that most of the people that are using this flights have a connection flight in Budapest.


----------



## CrazySerb

Good photos, thanks for taking the time to post them kay:

Did you get a chance to visit Serbia Open as well?


----------



## bogdymol

CrazySerb said:


> Good photos, thanks for taking the time to post them kay:
> 
> Did you get a chance to visit Serbia Open as well?


Of course. Serbia Open was the main reason of my visit. I will post pics later today from the finals.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Well, there's a way around everything...tunnel could be dug deeper and the ancient Roman ruins preserved in a similar fashion as in Hungary's city of Pecs:


----------



## YU-AMC

Btw google map is telling me that it will take me three hours to get from Belgrade to Hungarian border. I find that a bit long for 200km trip. When I look at Budapest - SRB border which is about the same length, it says two hours on google maps.... So where is the problem?


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

YU-AMC said:


> Btw google map is telling me that it will take me three hours to get from Belgrade to Hungarian border. I find that a bit long for 200km trip. When I look at Budapest - SRB border which is about the same length, it says two hours on google maps.... So where is the problem?


Probably outdated info. Could be that they didn't take into consideration the fact that the whole motorway through Vojvodina is full profile now.


----------



## Arnorian

The whole motorway from Belgrade to Horgoš is on Google Map, in full profile and with 120 km/h speed limit, but pathfinding is very slow on using new roads. It took four months for it to start using Ada bridge in Belgrade.


----------



## YU-AMC

^Yeah the graphics seem to be updated often, but it's pathfinding that's giving me inaccurate information as you have pointed out.


----------



## Arnorian

Map is updated in 20 minutes if no approval of the edit is needed, for us trusted editors.

--------------------

Route of Preljina-Pojate motorway has been presented (marked in magenta):


----------



## rbagio85

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> Well, there's a way around everything...tunnel could be dug deeper and the ancient Roman ruins preserved in a similar fashion as in Hungary's city of Pecs:


Nice,I like that idea,more than not building anything new ,in order to preserve some historic site.I'm not saying we shouldn't be doing so,but ,in order to build and improve our infrastructure,we must search for new solutions,or just implement existing ones,like this one.


----------



## rbagio85

Chilio said:


> Any particular reason why they decided to built this road with no middle crash-barriers / center-divider?!?
> 
> 
> It looks rather unsafe this way...


I was not saying this is bad,I just had in mind dividers like one below,for example.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CrazySerb

*April update - Belgrade's Ada bridge and its access roads...*


----------



## Chilio

Great update! Thanx!


----------



## Belgrader

CrazySerb said:


>


Cool photo. They are really doing this one on schedule. :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Time for some more pics.

During the next morning I wanted to drive on the entire bypass of Belgrade, on this route (google maps doesn't recognise yet the newly opened section of the bypass, but I wanted to drive directly from B to C). Unfortunatelly, I noticed that the traffic was terrible and I also took the exit on E-75 at Batajnica, so my drive was actually this one (again, between B and C I took the direct road on the new bypass).

So here are the pics:

E-75 near Belgrade, towards Novi Sad:



















Batajnica interchange is ahead:










I took this exit thinking that I will have the possibility of entering the motorway bypass towards Belgrade-south:










Unfortunatelly here was still a construction site + traffic jam:



















This is the E-75 motorway looking towards Novi Sad:










Unfortunatelly I couldn't enter the new motorway bypass from here so I had to make this detour:










On the motorway again...










This looks like an old and abandoned wannabe overpass over the motorway...


----------



## bogdymol

On E-75 heading from Novi Sad to the new Belgrade bypass there were some speed limit restrictions due to the construction works at Batajnica interchange:










Motorway gets to one lane per direction here:














































Here starts the new bypass:


----------



## bogdymol

On the new bypass viaduct near Batajnica, still half profile:



















The motorway gets full-profile from now on...










The weather was terrible for taking pics. It was raining quite hard...










As you can see the motorway is completed in Romanian-style*

*we also like to open motorways that are not yet completed just because elections are close (yes, I know you had elections just a few days after the opening of this motorway)










Another proof that the motorway is not yet completed:










Dobanovci interchange with E-70 is ahead... (also the light for the pics was interesting)


----------



## bogdymol

I took this exit towards Belgrade because I also want to visit the city in my last day of stay, not just drive few hours on the busy southern bypass...





































On E-70 Zagreb-Belgrade, near the entrance in Belgrade...










*@CrazySerb:*



CrazySerb said:


> Well, from my side, you'll get a bottle of beer (Romanian Ursus or foreign if you prefer) for every five photos you take.
> Now, its up to you :cheers:


I didn't forget this


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Aha, M1 signed, together with exit numbering, very good!


----------



## YU-AMC

Sweet. That's what I was looking to see because someone said that the trip to Novi Sad from the airport is shaved off by half an hour.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

YU-AMC said:


> Sweet. That's what I was looking to see because someone said that the trip to Novi Sad from the airport is shaved off by half an hour.


So it's an hour long trip now, right?


----------



## Arnorian

Less, about 50 minutes.


----------



## bogdymol

YU-AMC said:


> Sweet. That's what I was looking to see because someone said that the trip to Novi Sad from the airport is shaved off by half an hour.


Yeah, this new section of the bypass makes the trip from Novi Sad to the airport much faster.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

they will not


----------



## Vrachar

sallae2 said:


> By looking at the photo, I believe it shows part of the road that is marked with blue circle at the image bellow.
> I hope now will be easier to understand why there is no median barrier on the road.



That's an old map actually, before construction of the connection. This is the new one (made by me in Paint, I apologize for the quality):










The blue line represents the new viaduct which connects Pozeska st. with new Hippodrome interchange. Thin red lines represent local access roads. 

You can clearly see whole situation on this photo, which is taken from Pozeska st. direction (left side of the map), looking to Hippodrome interchange (centre of the map):











Unfortunately, it is curved and unprotected. hno:


----------



## tfd543

CrazySerb said:


> Reconstruction of old Beska bridge, part of Belgrade-Novi Sad motorway, will begin tomorrow and last until November 15th.




In the u/c period for the old beska bridge, will the new bridge serve as a semi motorway ?

After the the work is finished on the old bridge, will it then be a full motorway ? One bridge for beograd-novi sad and the other for novi sad-beograd ?


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

tfd543 said:


> In the u/c period for the old beska bridge, will the new bridge serve as a semi motorway ?
> 
> After the the work is finished on the old bridge, will it then be a full motorway ? One bridge for beograd-novi sad and the other for novi sad-beograd ?


Yes/yes.


----------



## CrazySerb

Subotica bypass update...


----------



## takini

New bridge on the bypass:


----------



## sallae2

^^

Is that Bridge #16, L=432.5 m, at sector 5?

Sector 5, I read somewhere was planned to be completed next year.


----------



## takini

No that’s bridge #15. I was standing on the left tunnel entrance when I took the first picture.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbia Gets 25 Bids in Tender for Construction of Corridor X Road Subsection*



> 29.5.2012 13:56:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Serbia said it has received a total of 25 bids in a tender for the construction of a local motorway subsection part of pan-European transport Corridor X. The tendered works for the construction of a total of 28.7 kilometers of the motorway from Ciflik to Pirot are divided into two lots, state-owned company Koridori Srbije said in a statement posted on its website on Thursday after the unsealing of the technical parameters of the offers.





> *Upgrade of Beska Bridge Set To Wrap in Nov - Serbian Infrastructure Min*
> 
> 29.5.2012 12:48:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> The upgrade of a bridge over the river Danube at Serbia's Beska is expected to be completed in November, the country’s infrastructure ministry said.
> 
> Project costs will add up to between 4.0 million and 5.0 million euro ($5.0-6.3 million), a ministry statement quoted infrastructure minister Milutin Mrkonjic as saying during a tour of the construction site on Monday.


----------



## CrazySerb

Work on _China-Serbia Friendship Bridge_, Belgrade's second Danube crossing, is progressing at a rapid pace :cheers:
























































































































*Photos by Leković Đorđije , Beobuild.rs*


----------



## CrazySerb

Spanish firm FCC might build two additional sections of Belgrade-Bar motorway:



> *Prospective new investments in infrastructure*
> 
> Belgrade, 29 May 2012 – Minister of Infrastructure and Energy Milutin Mrkonjic spoke today with the new leadership of company Alpina, which offered cooperation to Serbia in infrastructure projects in the form of public-private partnerships.
> 
> *Mrkonjic presented to representatives of the Spanish company FCC, which became the 100% owner of Alpina, the possibilities for participation in the construction of two sections of the future motorway from Belgrade to Montenegro – from Obrenovac to Ub and from Lajkovac to Ljig. *
> 
> The Minister noted that the offer of company FCC is the sign of a new investment cycle in Serbia of which he will inform the new president of Serbia.
> 
> Concessions are exactly what we need for infrastructural projects so that we could unburden the budget, Mrkonjic underlined.
> 
> New Director General of Alpina Francisco Javier Cordoba Donado announced that the company FCC always wanted to be present on the Serbian market because it is very attractive.
> 
> Now is the time to talk about investment, since the new Serbian government will start working soon, said Donado.
> 
> FCC is known for providing project funding, given that there is cooperation from almost all international investment funds and companies for funding.
> 
> Donado said that the company participates in approximately 40 concession projects worldwide in the construction of roads, railways, energy, health, educational and environmental infrastructure.
> 
> Alpina has cooperated with Serbia well and the Serbian market has a promising future, he said, expressing hope that this cooperation will be continued on major projects.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Are there any new news about the future Belgrade - Vrsac (-Timisoara) motorway? When should the works in Serbia begin?


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Are there any new news about the future Belgrade - Vrsac (-Timisoara) motorway? When should the works in Serbia begin?


By what I gather, that's just a proposition right now. The construction certainly won't start before Belgrade-Čačak-Požega and (probably) Preljina-Pojate motorways are completed.


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed, its just not a priority at the moment - they are primarily concerned with completion of remanining sections of Corridor 10 (by 2015), Belgrade-Pozega motorway and Pojate-Preljina, as a ~120km link between them.

I believe the planned Paracin-Zajecar motorway might also have priority, as a crucial link towards Vidin-Calafat bridge/Corridor IV.

Hopefully, as the currently U/C sections of Belgrade-Pozega near completion over the next 2-3 years, we'll hear more about Belgrade-Timisoara motorway.


----------



## RoadEngineer

CrazySerb said:


> Indeed, its just not a priority at the moment - they are primarily concerned with completion of remanining sections of Corridor 10 (by 2015), Belgrade-Pozega motorway and Pojate-Preljina, as a ~120km link between them.
> 
> I believe the planned Paracin-Zajecar motorway might also have priority, as a crucial link towards Vidin-Calafat bridge/Corridor IV.
> 
> Hopefully, as the currently U/C sections of Belgrade-Pozega near completion over the next 2-3 years, we'll hear more about Belgrade-Timisoara motorway.


Paracin - Zajecar motorway? Not in this century. That is the wish of some local politicians. There are only 2500 vehicles per day on that direction.


----------



## tfd543

any news about Bujanovac-Presevo Highway section ? ( maybe all the way from Vranje to Mk border)

And the sector 5 and 6 of Belgrade bypass.. When will they start ?


----------



## Andrej_LJ

2 weeks ago i drove this southern section towards Macedonia. Construction was going on only on the section south of Bujanovac (not all the way to Preševo). This construction was very intensive around Bujanovac where they were building a new interchange. 
On the section Preševo - MK border no work is going on. The "motorway" is closed; driving is possible only on one carriageway. They should be punished for this since they ”opened” this section 3 years ago and still it is far from finished. Even the overpasses are not completely done yet!


----------



## bogdymol

Here is a video from the *E75 urban motorway in Belgrade*, with 2 bonuses: *the new bypass* and *Ada bridge*:






Belgrade urban motorway - http://goo.gl/maps/xkZZ
bonus 1: Belgrade bypass - http://goo.gl/maps/x6MK
bonus 2: Ada Bridge in Belgrade - http://goo.gl/maps/rbb5


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Based on Bogdymol's photos and videos I was able to get this exit list:

1 Beograd-aerodrom

2 Zemun

3 Beograd-?

4 Beograd-Nacional

5 Beograd-Tošin Bunar

6 Beograd-Geneks

7 Beograd-Novi Beograd

8 Beograd-Sava Centar

9 Beograd-Mostar

10 Beograd-centrum

10a Beograd-Hitna Pomać

11 Beograd-Autokomanda

12 Beograd-Dušanovac

13 Beograd-Medaković

14 Beograd-Konjarnik


----------



## ww87

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Are there any new news about the future Belgrade - Vrsac (-Timisoara) motorway?


Spatial Plan of Vojvodina, November 2011th. Charted a new route of the highway Alibunar to Romania.


----------



## CrazySerb

Construction site of new road & rail Zezelj bridge in Novi Sad is becoming busier with each new day :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

del


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new Zemun-Borca bridge, part of the city's planned outer ring road, as seen from a passing boat...


----------



## CrazySerb

Our Azeri friends sure aren't wasting their time - earlier today, AzVirt, the firm from Azerbaijan carrying out work on the 40km Ljig-Preljina section of future Belgrade-Bar motorway has begun construciton of the first of planned 66 bridges along this stretch :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, Czech firm Subterra has started boring the western shaft of the Progon tunnel (L = ~1,100 meters) along the Dimitrovgrad bypass section of Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway:






Some more photos from this section of motorway...


----------



## Zagor666

YU-AMC said:


> ^You mean back in the 80s?


Yeah.Once we waited on the Šentilj border crossing for 12 hours :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Some aerial photos of Belgrade's motorway bypass...sections of which are still half-profile.

Contract concerning addition of a second carriageway between Dobanovci and Ostruznica bridge was supposed to have been awarded & signed in late June but for now, they seem to be waiting for the new government to form


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, the next phase of work on rehabilitation of the motorway through Belgrade has begun...for some reason, they're very slow hno:















































^^
Previously completed sections...


----------



## nixazmaj

@ crazy 

one little mistake

tunnels near Dimitrovgrad are boring by greek Terna, tunnel Bancarevo by czech Subterra.


----------



## sallae2

google translated


> 13:07:12. Statement of Organization of the toll booths Niš
> 
> Inform the public that in order to prevent possible congestion and the formation of lineups of vehicles in front of the toll booths Niš, this weekend, has taken the following measures:
> 
> • Police Department Traffic Police Department will be carried Nis *redirect traffic* to alternative routes - the toll booths Aleksinački rudnici / Aleksinac.
> 
> • The visible locations will be posted to alert drivers to prepare the *exact amount of money* to pay the toll to be so fast ended payment procedures and thus shorten the waiting time at toll stations.
> *notice* will be written in three languages: *English*, *German* and *Turkish*.
> 
> • Also, in order to speed the flow of collector vehicles will have secured enough money to restore the small change.
> 
> • A common system of toll booths is *8 lanes* Niš toll and 3 lanes for card issuance.
> In the event of *increased traffic flow* regime of the toll booths will change
> so you will be paying tolls to carry *10 lanes*, and the issuance of cards in
> one lane with additional teams employers to share the card drivers manually.
> 
> • In the event that passengers will be provided with water and constantly on duty ambulance.
> 
> • All channels to collect tolls and issuing cards are operational 24 hours a day without minute break.
> 
> • Reserve team of cashiers to replace tired ones in order to speed up work and collection of tolls.
> 
> • Spare technical service team on call on the field in case of contingencies and possible cancellation of technical devices.
> 
> • All heads and assistant manager of the collection are required to visit all the time the toll booths and organize work accordance with the intensity of traffic.
> 
> • Please note that the passage of vehicles through the toll station in one hour limited by capacity of toll stations.
> Throughput toll station in Nis during one hour is 1800 vehicles.
> 
> • Processing of a vehicle to collect tolls from a collector in the last average of 15-30 seconds, depending on the means of payment - cash (Dinars / foreign currency), bank card.
> Fastest way to pay tolls when the drivers prepare the exact amount of money, and slowest through credit cards.


... wil see how it goes next weekend ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It would be the best if the toll collection was after Niš, to prevent both BG and MK-bound traffic paying tolls at the same toll station. 

Maybe Serbia needs France-style toll plazas with over 20 toll booths.


----------



## JackFrost

i am just curios: why not introduce vignette system in serbia? 
and why are toll plaza so common in southern europe?


----------



## Arnorian

It's the other way round, the only countries using vignettes outside SE and E Europe are Austria and Switzerland. The others using them are Slovenia, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Hungary, Bulgaria and Romania.

There is no reason for Belgrade-Niš, Niš-Bulgaria and Niš-Macedonia toll sections not to be united into a single toll system when the motorways are completed. The motorways around Niš are not vital to that city's traffic, unlike Belgrade's bypass is to that city.


----------



## sallae2

Arnorian said:


> It's the other way round, the only countries using vignettes outside SE and E Europe are Austria and Switzerland. The others using them are Slovenia, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Hungary, Bulgaria and Romania.


... in other "words"


----------



## zsimi80

I can see that Serbia is developing. Make roads not war


----------



## keber

ChrisZwolle said:


> It would be the best if the toll collection was after Niš, to prevent both BG and MK-bound traffic paying tolls at the same toll station.
> 
> Maybe Serbia needs France-style toll plazas with over 20 toll booths.


Serbia would need toll plazas close to border and completed Beograd west-south bypass put under toll (which wouldn't be so difficult because it does not has many exists. That would simplify toll paying and lower congestions. Maybe some temporary toll stations would be OK like they were present in Croatia until main motorway network is completed in few years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The throughput of the toll station is only 1.800 vehicles per hour, while one lane of traffic can exceed that. Throw in two lanes of busy traffic, and the number of vehicles wanting to pay tolls can easily be twice the capacity of the toll station.


----------



## CrazySerb

7/13/2012 2:26:00 PM



> *Greeks to build bridge on Corridor 10*
> 
> LESKOVAC - Greek company Terna started constructing the first large bridge over the South Morava near Leskovac on Friday, in the Corridor 10 section between Grabovica and Grdelica.


----------



## YU-AMC

Zagor666 said:


> Yeah.Once we waited on the Šentilj border crossing for 12 hours :cheers:



Yeah yeah. When I moved to Serbia in 1989 I saw the E75 for my first time. The cars would fly like bullets haha. Also soon as the iron curtain went down, then catholic crew from eastern europe started heading down to Greece. They were pain in the ass. They never had cash to use the WC facilities. Now they are pointing fingers here..... My friend has the pictures from all cassy hungarians and rest that were ruled by russians. Good luck to Croats once they take down the check points because I doubt that anyone has changed.


----------



## Doctor Wu

^^
Thank god I am not catholic.
I paid for a motel and supper in Sirig and in Predejane.
I paid for a fuel twice. I wanted to pay for a WC in Beograd gas station, but they did not want - that's why they didn't use cleaning liquids there. 
I bought fruits from old lady, and paid in the shop.
Serbia is beautiful as long you watch, not talk. I always talked to quite arrogant people. But don't be afraid - Croatians are too.

As I plan to drive to Greece again, please Romania and Bulgaria : make highways ASAP.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Hopefully they will be by the time the Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG) motorway is completed ... fresh sat images (July 17th) of two sections of this important corridor :


----------



## clouseau




----------



## svt11

When Nis-Dimitrovgrad will be completed? I know Kalotina-Sofia will be ready in 2015 - expressway and Sofia bypass in 2014.


----------



## sallae2

^^

*E-80* (Niš - Bulgarian border)



Code:


Length	Section			Start	Deadline	Contractor

22.5	Prosek - Crvena Reka	Jan-12	24 m.		Aktor / Terna / Subterra
10.3	Crvena Reka - Čiflik	Sep-11	18 m.		Aktor S.A.
29	Čiflik - Pirot (East)			
12.8	Pirot E. – Dimitrovgrad	Nov-10	18 m.		Alpine Bau GmbH
8.7	Dimitrovgrad (bypass) 	Sep-11	24 m.		Alpine Bau GmbH / Terna

83.3 km

E-80 info from: http://www.koridor10.rs/index.php?mod=static&id=5



*E-75* Niš - (Macedonian border)



Code:


Length	Section				Start	Deadline	Contractor

8	Grabovnica - Grdelica		Apr-12	24 m.		Terna S.A.
12	Grdelica - Caričina dolina			
14.3	Caričina Dolina - Vladičin Han			
26.2	Vladičin Han - Donji Neradovac	Apr-12	24 m.		Terna S.A.
8	Donji Neradovac - Srpska Kuća	Jan-11	18 m.		Aktor S.A.
7.8	Srpska Kuća - Levosoje			

76.3 km

E-75 info from: http://www.koridor10.rs/index.php?mod=static&id=4


----------



## nixazmaj

@crazy

Where did u found that sat images?


----------



## CrazySerb

Somebody posted them @ Beobuild forum.

Very recent video of Belgrade bypass ... atrocious quality but worth seeing, if only to know what awaits you:


----------



## CrazySerb

China's CCTV channel made a short news report about Belgrade's new Danube bridge ... :


----------



## CrazySerb

* Ada bridge - update for the month of June from the official site:*


----------



## Rocksmith

Ada means "Island" in turkish

"Island" Bridge.


----------



## Arnorian

In Serbian its meaning is limited to river island.


----------



## CrazySerb

OT: Putting it into perspective...the "island" in question, Ada Ciganlija, Belgrade's top recreational area - seen on the left:





























In a few years, when financing is secured and a necessity arises, Belgrade's third Danube crossing will be built here , across Ada Huja :


----------



## danielstan

Rocksmith said:


> Ada means "Island" in turkish
> 
> "Island" Bridge.


Nice to know.
I remember of Ada Kaleh - the island on Danube at Djerdap / Iron Gates...
This island had Turkish population and was flooded by waters when Iron Gates I dam and hydroelectric plant have been built.


----------



## Opustenooo

Rehabilitation of the E-75 highway
from: www.beobuild.rs
directlink: http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/555.html

Some photos:


----------



## CrazySerb

New government, old promises ....


25.07.2012 18:53

*Ilic:Belgrade-Cacak motorway till the end of mandate*



> Future minister of construction and urbanism Velimir Ilic says one of his priorities will be to complete Belgrade-Cacak highway on the Corridor 11, which can be achieved by combination of borrowings and concessions.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That should not be impossible I think. Planning for this motorway has been underway for quite some time now and it is partially already under construction.


----------



## CrazySerb

True, though my worry is that we've gone from one incompetent minister to an even more incompetent one 

Oh well, time will tell.


----------



## sallae2

^^ I think/hope we still have the old one, less incompetent ... to be in charge, as Minister of Transport


CrazySerb said:


> Future minister of *construction and urbanism* Velimir Ilic says one of his priorities will be to complete Belgrade-Cacak highway on the Corridor 11, which can be achieved by combination of borrowings and concessions.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazySerb

Half a billion dollars worth of funding for road safety improval projects...



> *Support to project of road safety improvement in Serbia*
> 
> Belgrade, 1 Aug 2012 – Prime Minister Ivica Dacic supported the Programme of rehabilitation of roads and improvement of road safety in Serbia at today’s meeting with representatives of the World Bank, European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the European Investment Bank.
> 
> Dacic underlined that this project, worth $500 million, will enhance traffic safety on Serbian roads and harmonise the road network with European standards, which will bring about a more balanced regional development.
> 
> *The programme envisages the rehabilitation of more than 2,300 kilometres of roads on 83 road sections in Serbia with the financial support from the three banks.*


----------



## svt11

Yesterday, I was in Pirot. I saw cconstruction of the motorway, maybe some around Dimitrovgrad or between Dimitrovgrad and Pirot. I think they were putting hydroisolation there and were ready to put asphalt. Also saw some part with big viaducts like we have in our Hemus motorway.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Thanks for the update kay:


----------



## CrazySerb

Today it has been revelead that Chinese have just submitted a very interesting offer - China Road & Bridge Corp. (CRBC), the same firm already in the midst of building Belgrade's new 200 million euro Danube bridge, has expressed interest to build the entire Corridor 11 motorway, from Belgrade to the town of Boljare on the Montenegro/Serbia border.

The finanacing, a little over 2,5 billion, would come from the ten billion in funding that China has already set aside for various infrastructure projects in Eastern Europe.

Serbian construction companies would take on some 40% of all work, as sub-contractors.

Another project they are interested in building is the new road & rail bridge at Vinca, part of Belgrade's bypass infrastructure. Its price is expected to be close to half a billion euros.


Google-translated:



> *The Chinese build Corridor 11?*
> 
> Chinese firm builds a bridge between Zemun and Borca, and offered to build a corridor of 11 to the border with Montenegro. They are ready to give credit or time to build as concessionaires.
> 
> Chinese firm "Bridges and Roads" has sent a formal offer of the Public Enterprise "Serbian corridors" for the financing and construction of all remaining sections of the Corridor 11 of Belgrade Boljare, the border with Montenegro.
> 
> The total value of shares 270 kilometers long, more than two billion six hundred million euros, while the Chinese make this work financed from the loan package of 10 billion euros intended for Eastern European countries.
> 
> In the corridors say that the offer is very serious and that if we agree, but in a year that construction could begin.
> 
> The company "Bridges and Roads" is known for what is currently building a bridge Borca - Zemun. At present our market over three years, and their experts did not waste time.
> 
> Based on our preliminary designs for the Corridor 11, did a detailed animation of the route. Locate the starting point in Surcin, and the entire length of the highway divided into seven sections, from Belgrade to Obrenovac of Ub to Lajkovac of Ljig to Preljina of Preljina to Cacak, Cacak of the Pozega Pozega and Boljare. Total to build 270 kilometers.
> 
> "The benefit of Chinese supply predicts that 40 percent of jobs in financial terms do domestic firms, which is not bad considering that there are no jobs in građevinkoj industry," said Mihajlo Misic, Director of "Corridors of Serbia".
> 
> The Chinese are willing to give us credit or grade as the road concessionaires. In the case of concessions Azerbaijani loan of 300 million euros for a share of stock will be entered as the capital of Serbia.
> 
> Accordingly distributed to the toll. In the corridors say that the Chinese loan is one of the most affordable on the market.
> 
> "As interest in the offer no precizrane rates, but as far as I followed the loan that the big bells Chinese government announced that interest rates can be up to two percent interest, which is the cheapest we've ever had," said Muscle.
> 
> As RTS learned the Chinese proposal should soon consider the Serbian government. In addition to proposals for the construction of Corridor 11, the Chinese have prepared the preliminary design for the construction of road and railway bridge Vinča-Pancevo.


----------



## YU-AMC

China! Don't give out any contracts to the EU crew. Let them suffer even more. 

Go China!


----------



## CrazySerb

Image dated July 28th ... section of U/C motorway towards Macedonia:


----------



## CrazySerb

Following elections and quite drawn out formation of government, work has once again picked up on Belgrade's motorway bypass, though its not yet up to pre-election pace ( duh  ) ...some fresh photos from Batajnica interchange:














































































































*Photos by Jankauskas, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of the bypass, here's a very interesting and quite recent aerial shot of Belgrade, taken from a height of about 11km , where you can see some parts of it... as well as the new Ada bridge, currently U/C Zemun-Borca bridge across Danube, etc:


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

My new desktop. Very nice.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The surroundings look a lot like Paris.


----------



## sallae2

*2011 aadt*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see A-numbers.

A-1: Horgoš - Novi Sad - Beograd - Niš - Preševo
A-2: Beograd - Čačak
A-3: Vršac - Beograd - Šid 
A-4: Kragujevac - Čačak - Užice
A-5: Niš - Dimitrovgrad
A-6: Užice - Boljare


----------



## sallae2

A several months ago new road categorization is introduced.

Category IA
Category IB
Category II

AADT info is from Serbia Roads site:
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1063&Itemid=714&lang=en

pdf aadt map for 2011 
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/brojanje/Karta11.pdf

pdf Traffic Counting Table for 2011 - IA Category 
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/brojanje/tabela_ia_11eng.pdf

pdf Traffic Counting Table for 2011 - IB Category 
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/brojanje/tabela_ib_11eng.pdf

pdf Traffic Counting Table for 2011 - II Category 
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/brojanje/tabela_ii_11eng.pdf


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> I see A-numbers.
> 
> A-1: Horgoš - Novi Sad - Beograd - Niš - Preševo
> A-2: Beograd - Čačak
> A-3: Vršac - Beograd - Šid
> A-4: Kragujevac - Čačak - Užice
> A-5: Niš - Dimitrovgrad
> A-6: Užice - Boljare


khm, not good because there is A3 on HR side, and there is tendency to avoid the same numbers on both sides of borders. (our A3 should have been A2 actually, but due to SLO A2 it was named as A3)


----------



## stickedy

Does that mean that this new numbering is now officially used? The linked PDF's create that impression and Putevi Srbije used some new numbers already in press releases, but not every time...


----------



## Christophorus

^^ i guess those new numbers are only "paper-used" yet, on new signs in Serbia the old (yugoslav) numbers are used, if a number is signed at all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm curious to see these new numbers on road signs.


----------



## keber

x-type said:


> khm, not good because there is A3 on HR side, and there is tendency to avoid the same numbers on both sides of borders.


I don't see this as a bad idea.


----------



## x-type

keber said:


> I don't see this as a bad idea.


neither don't i, but there is intention to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## stickedy

But why should this make any sense?


----------



## CrazySerb

Work is progressing on Radnicka interchange, part of Ada bridge acccess infrastructure - its scheduled for completion next year:







Renderings:


----------



## Opustenooo

Progress on Belgrade Danube bridge.

Source: www.beobuild.rs

Link to article: http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/556.html

"The construction of bridge over the Danube that will connect Zemun and Borča banks is making excellent progress with builders using advantage of low water levels to build supporting pillars. At the same time, the construction of access roads is also going as planned with groundwork finished on 5 kilometer long stretch of the future access route."




























More pictures and information on article link.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Another fresh aerial of the new Chinese-built Danube bridge and the SMT expressway being built by Serbian construction firms...


----------



## CrazySerb

Spanish, Chinese firms competing for sections of Corridor 11...



> *Serbia says gets offer from Spain’s FCC for two road sections*
> 
> 13.8.2012 12:53:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Serbia has received an offer from Spanish construction company FCC to participate in the construction of two local road sections, the Southeast European country’s transport minister said.
> 
> The Spanish company is interested in the Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig road sections with a combined length of around 50 kilometres (km), the transport ministry on Friday quoted Milutin Mrkonjic as saying.





> *Serbia says gets Chinese offer for Corridor XI road sections*
> 
> 13.8.2012 12:45:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> China Road and Bridge Corporation has tabled a formal proposal for the *financing and construction of all remaining sections of transport Corridor XI in Serbia between Belgrade and the border with Montenegro*, state-owned motorway company Koridori Srbije said.
> 
> The proposal, which has been submitted for review by the Serbian transport ministry, contains three options for the participation of the Chinese company in the project with an estimated cost of 2.5 billion euro ($3.1 billion): loan-financing, concession arrangement or a public-private partnership, a statement issued by the ministry on Friday quoted Koridori Srbije director Mihajlo Misic as saying.


Fresh videos from the two already U/C sections of this crucial corridor...

*Ub-Lajkovac:*







*Ljig-Preljina:*


----------



## CrazySerb

New photos from two sections of Nis-Dimitrovgrad (BG border) motorway:



pekson said:


> Evo par slika sa deonica Bancarevo - Crvena reka i Crvena reka - Ciflik


----------



## CrazySerb

More machines & manpower can now be seen on the construction site of a road & rail Danube bridge in Novi Sad...the roughly ~50 million euro bridge is due for completion in late 2013/early 2014:


----------



## Groningen NL

The bridge shown in the 3rd to last pic is used by both cars and trains? Is the bridge being closed when a train arrives or something?


----------



## cinxxx

Groningen NL said:


> The bridge shown in the 3rd to last pic is used by both cars and trains? Is the bridge being closed when a train arrives or something?


There's a stop light at each end.
And the bridge works also in both directions.
I once crossed it when visiting Novi Sad.


----------



## Alex_ZR

cinxxx said:


> There's a stop light at each end.
> And the bridge works also in both directions.
> I once crossed it when visiting Novi Sad.


As you may noticed then, it is mainly used by trucks.


----------



## cinxxx

It was at night so little traffic there.
I crossed the Varadinski Most, which had terrible traffic, towards Petrovardin and then came back on Most Boška Peroševića and back to Timisoara through Zrenjanin.


----------



## CrazySerb

As if anybody needed further proof of Serbia's status as a banana republic ... :banana:



> *Serbia: Fiat 'not happy' with joint venture *
> 
> Italian automobile giant Fiat is not satisfied with joint venture with the Serbian government aimed at producing 200,000 automobiles annually for European markets, Serbian media reported on Tuesday.
> 
> According to the deal, Fiat took over Serbian automobile factory Zastava in central city of Kragujevac, south of Belgrade, in 2008. The plant had been heavily damaged in a 1999 NATO bombing.
> 
> A joint venture company, Fiat Automobiles Serbia (FAS) was founded, providing for Fiat's investment of 700 million euros. *The Serbian government, on the other hand, should have invested 200 million euros and provided infrastructure and accessroads.*
> 
> The production of the new Fiat 500L model started last month, but the government has failed to pay a 60-million-euro instalment and the roads haven’t been completed, press reports said.
> 
> "I was aware of these problems, because I’m in daily contact with Fiat,'' Kragujevac mayor Verko Stevanovic told reporters. ''I don’t know why the previous government didn’t fulfill its obligations, but the fact is that Fiat is right,“ Stevanovic said.
> 
> The agreement, according to which Fia“ owns 67 per cent of FAS and the Serbian government 33 per cent, was signed by pro-European government of former Serbian president Borist Tadic who lost presidential and parliamentary elections in May.
> 
> Stevanovic is a member of a new governing coalition, headed by president Tomislav Nikolic, former ultranationalist turned pro-European. It was now up to the new government to pick up from where the previous one had failed, Stevanovic said.
> 
> There were no immediate comments from FAS officials in Kragujevac.


So basically, now we have a situation where, as Fiat ramps up production at its Kragujevac plant, key pieces of infrastructure that should have been completed by now - such as Kragujevac-Batocina expressway, various bypass roads, repaired & modernized railway lines, etc - remain largely on paper or incomplete - leading to an eventual traffic havoc for Serbia's fourth largest city as more & more auto-lorries begin to navigate the narrow streets hno: :doh:


Most recent update from Kragujevac-Batocina ... 



Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade's Ada bridge - July update:*


----------



## eucitizen

I see that the section Ub-Lajkovac is going really foward, next year it can be opened, right?

What are the actual openings for all sections under construction?
As I see on the site of KoridorX the opnings are not real.


----------



## Arnorian

Ub-Lajkovac section will be useless because on the northern side it ends in the middle of nowhere. Only when Ub-Obrenovac section is finished it will be useful.

When will sections of this motorway be opened? Nobody knows.


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed - in Serbia, deadlines are treated merely as suggestions 
Every time elections roll around, they gain in importance but thats it.


----------



## CrazySerb

edit.


----------



## CrazySerb

Macedonia-Serbia border, heading north towards Nis...


----------



## CrazySerb

Second part...


----------



## tfd543

when is this section finished from Leskovac to MK border ? it seems that they have done progress.


----------



## Doctor Wu

tfd543 said:


> when is this section finished from Leskovac to MK border ? it seems that they have done progress.


The situation seems the same as two years ago, when I drove there. Am I right, Crazy Serb?


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed.

More funding for expropriation of land along Corridor 11...



> *Budget revision to secure expropriation funds for Corridor 11*
> 
> Belgrade, 18 Aug 2012 – Minister of Finance and Economy Mladjan Dinkic announced that the funds for expropriation of land along Corridor 11 will be secured through a budget revision.
> 
> Dinkic specified that around RSD 700 million will thus be earmarked to cover the costs of expropriation of land on this section, bearing in mind the fact that this part of the Corridor is being constructed in line with an interstate agreement with Azerbaijan.
> 
> The funds will be secured through a budget revision, the Minister reiterated adding that this will eliminate any possible cause for halting the works on the Corridor.


----------



## CrazySerb

Another interesting archeological find along the ancient Roman Via Militaris road, aka. new Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway....a well-preserved Roman milestone:


----------



## Opustenooo

Progress on Belgrade Danube bridge.

Photos are posted by user: gizmo http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/profile.php?id=941
From beobuild.rs
Link: http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?id=360&p=82

www.helivideo.rs
www.dragantrifunovic.com



gizmo said:


> Danas sam isao do gradilista da snimim nesto za Lafarge, pa reko' da vas malo obradujem
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24


----------



## CrazySerb

Drive to Greece via Serbia & Macedonia:

_Serbia:_





_Macedonia_


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbia extends bidding deadline for construction of highway section - TED*



> 4.9.2012 10:28:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Serbia has extended until September 27 a deadline for submission of bids for construction works on a highway section which is part of pan-European transport Corridor X, a notice published Tuesday in the EU's procurement journal indicated.
> 
> The initial deadline by which bids for construction works on the Caricina Dolina-Tunnel Manajle section of the E75 highway expired on August 2.


----------



## CrazySerb

Reconstruction of Paracin-Zajecar road, leading towards Bulgaria and new Danube bridge at Vidin/Calafat...one of the recently completed sections:


----------



## smokiboy

Great photo Crazy, were did you ever find it?

Any word on the last unfinished section of the Beograd-Subotica motorway around Novi Sad?
I know there were some expropriation issues, but man that small section is taking years to be completed.


----------



## Singidunum

Radnička interchange in Belgrade on the right side of Ada Bridge


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of photos from the recent visit by Belgrade's mayor to the construction site of the city's second Danube bridge ...


----------



## CrazySerb

Ada bridge - August update:


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Reconstruction of Paracin-Zajecar road, leading towards Bulgaria and new Danube bridge at Vidin/Calafat...one of the recently completed sections:


Awesome shot! Do you have more pics? And maybe a map of the road? 

I hope you do not mind if I repost this on the RO forum. This is of interest there. :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Of course not 

No more photos, this was the only one 
Here's a map - Paracin-Zajecar (M5):


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Thanks. I estimate the Romanian car traffic on M5 and then CX in Serbia will increase considerably after the completion of the bridge because it'll open a shorter way to Italy (but also to recent touristic hotspots for Romanians such as Croatia and Montenegro).


----------



## gogo3o

Some other photos of this road. 



nixazmaj said:


> Nove fotke sa deonice Straža-Boljevac, na putu Paraćin-Zaječar valjda Ib red po novom
> fotke od 29.06.2012.
> 
> Spust niz Čestobrodicu


On the Bulgarian section we also commented that this is the fastest and shortest way from Bucharest to Belgrade and further to Italy. Most of the forumers noted that Serbian government reacted to the construction of Danube bridge 2 so fast. Unfortunately, from the Bulgarian part the road still is not reconstructed and I'm not aware if there are any plans for reconstruction.


----------



## vectom

You refer to Vidin - Kula - border with Serbia as not reconstructed? I passed there twice in August 2011, the road between Vidin and Kula was really decent, and between Kula and the border it was fantastic, as far as I've been told, that small section from Kula was repaved only few years ago.

Nothing was wrong with that road in general, except there were not really vehicles using it


----------



## gogo3o

vectom said:


> You refer to Vidin - Kula - border with Serbia as not reconstructed? I passed there twice in August 2011, the road between Vidin and Kula was really decent, and between Kula and the border it was fantastic, as far as I've been told, that small section from Kula was repaved only few years ago.
> 
> Nothing was wrong with that road in general, except there were not really vehicles using it


Then, everything is OK:cheers:


----------



## YU-AMC

Yeah, that is Cestobrodica which is about 40-50km from Paracin (E75).


----------



## CrazySerb

Reconstruction of access infrastructure for Belgrade's Pancevo bridge:






Work should be completed by year's end:


----------



## danielstan

gogo3o said:


> ...
> On the Bulgarian section we also commented that this is the fastest and shortest way from Bucharest to Belgrade and further to Italy.
> ...


Small correction, for accuracy:
- the current route Bucharest - Turnu Severin - Iron Gates (Djerdapska Klisura) - Belgrade is the shortest route (*592km*), but not the fastest, as Djerdap is difficult to drive:









- the new route is longer (*623km*), but faster because crossing the mountains is easier on Paracin - Zajecar and the Belgrade highway is reached earlier:


----------



## panda80

Yes but also the costs will be higher through Zajecar-Paracin because we will have to pay the toll of the bridge and also the toll on the highway E75 between Paracin and Belgrade. And I think the time economy will be no more than 15 min or so, as traffic on Derdap road is really scarce, and untill Schengen we will have to pass through one more border.


----------



## danielstan

You tell me that if I avoid all possible highways, the total cost will drop. I knew.

I also drove the Iron Gates gorge (Turnu Severin - Veliko Gradiste) and it took me a lot of time, as it has 145km of curvaceous 1+1 road.

The Zajecar - Paracin corridor has 90km (rehabilitated and having 2+1 sections) and is less curving than Iron Gates.

Routes comparison, if you go by Zajecar:
You drive replace 55km of mountain road with 55 km of highway by Zajecar - Paracin -> you *win 1 hour* or more.
You drive 30 km more on Paracin - Belgrade highway -> you *lose 15 minutes* (at 120km/h)
You cross one more border (Romania - Bulgaria with toll station) -> you *lose 5 - 10 minutes* (similar to simplified border control and toll station at Giurgiu - Ruse)

Estimated gain: *35min* or more


----------



## Bzyq_74

panda80 said:


> Yes but also the costs will be higher through Zajecar-Paracin because we will have to pay the toll of the bridge and also the toll on the highway E75 between Paracin and Belgrade. And I think the time economy will be no more than 15 min or so, as traffic on Derdap road is really scarce, and untill Schengen we will have to pass through one more border.


+ viniette in Bulgaria


----------



## nixazmaj

what about border cross on iron gate II, at Negotin? u have 50km to Zajecar from Negotin, but the road quality isn't good. I hope after Paracin-Zajecar next section for reconstruction will be Negotin-Zajecar.


----------



## vladanng

Yes, there is new border cross near Negotin, and since it was opened, im starting to see more Romanians families buying in local supermarkets, cause i think its cheaper, also road Negotin-Zajecar is not in good shape, but if i tell that in recent years me and my family when we drive to Belgrade almost always go via Zajecar/Paracin and then highway, because u get quicker, and the most important road is much safer then
Djerdap, where rocks are falling down, and where u have on one side Danube, and on other mountains and hills  But again in last 2 yrs i also go via iron gate, because highway becomed very expensive.
Also good thing on Djerdap, is the amount of trafic, its very low, and almost every car i see there is Romanian or Italian registration.


----------



## CrazySerb

According to latest media reports, Serbia's government is in an advanced stage of negotiations with three Chinese firms that have expressed serious interest in building two sections of Belgrade-Bar (Corridor 11) motorway - Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig, about 50km in lenght with an estimated cost of ~300 million euros.

Should these negotiations be successful, work could begin before year's end - deadline for completion would be about 40 months.










Also, regarding the link between Belgrade & Obrenovac, it has been now been confirmed that the left riverbank option has been chosen - a new bridge across Sava river will have to be built.

Two options that were being considered:


----------



## YU-AMC

Bzyq_74 said:


> + viniette in Bulgaria


They also have to cross the borders twice. SRB/BG-BG/RO.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway:


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new Danube bridge:


----------



## CrazySerb

Motorway through Belgrade:


----------



## CrazySerb

Work seems to have once again intensified on Belgrade's motorway bypass:


----------



## panda80

danielstan said:


> You tell me that if I avoid all possible highways, the total cost will drop. I knew.
> 
> I also drove the Iron Gates gorge (Turnu Severin - Veliko Gradiste) and it took me a lot of time, as it has 145km of curvaceous 1+1 road.
> 
> The Zajecar - Paracin corridor has 90km (rehabilitated and having 2+1 sections) and is less curving than Iron Gates.
> 
> Routes comparison, if you go by Zajecar:
> You drive replace 55km of mountain road with 55 km of highway by Zajecar - Paracin -> you *win 1 hour* or more.
> You drive 30 km more on Paracin - Belgrade highway -> you *lose 15 minutes* (at 120km/h)
> You cross one more border (Romania - Bulgaria with toll station) -> you *lose 5 - 10 minutes* (similar to simplified border control and toll station at Giurgiu - Ruse)
> 
> Estimated gain: *35min* or more


I drove both roads. The Iron Gates doesn't have real hairpin curves where you have to slow down to 30-40 km/h, most of the curves there are passable at 70-80km/h. There are also very few villages on the road. On the road through Zajecar you have to pass 2 mountain passes each at about 500m altitude, Vrska Cuka and Cestobrodica. So time economy isn't that big on Zajecar-Paracin compared to Iron Gates and the costs are 15-20 euros higher, depending on the toll for the bridge.


----------



## CrazySerb

A meeting was held earlier today between Serbia's President and Chinese partners interested in various infrastructure projects in Serbia - Corridor 11 and Pojate-Preljina motorway among them:



> 9/17/2012 6:00:00 PM
> 
> *Nikolic with China Development Bank's delegation*
> 
> BELGRADE – Serbian President Tomislav Nikolic conferred Monday with a delegation of China Development Bank about financing the construction of Corridor 11 through a concession agreement and other investments in Serbia in which the partners from the world's most populous country are interested.
> 
> The Chinese delegation was headed by Lei Yufeng, and the officials also discussed the possibility that China finances arranging the right bank of the Danube, opening a duty-free zone, and possible investments into Serbian agriculture and construction of hydro power plant Djerdap 3, the Serbian presidential office released in a statement.
> 
> Serbian Minister of Transport Milutin Mrkonjic stated earlier that the Chinese partners are especially interested in sections of highway from Belgrade to Cacak which have not been started yet - the section from Belgrade to Obrenovac (27 km), from Obrenovac to Ub (25km), from Lajkovac to Ljig (25 km) and from Preljina to Cacak, which all totals around 100 km.
> 
> The Chinese partners are also interested in the construction of the transverse highway Pojate-Preljina, which is around 100 km long and whose construction would cost between EUR 400 and 450 million.
> 
> Corridor 11 is still not an official European corridor, and it should connect Romania, Serbia, Montenegro and Italy with the Timisoara -Belgrade-Bar-Bari route.


----------



## gmacruyff

Motorway,going North East from Begrade to Timisoara/Arad definetly makes sense(3 cities.)


----------



## danielstan

del. off-topic


----------



## most

vladanng said:


> [...]
> Also good thing on Djerdap, is the amount of trafic, its very low, and almost every car i see there is Romanian or Italian registration.


But the route Negotin - Miloseva Kula - Pozarevac - Beograd is not good?

According www.viamichelin.com the route Bucuresti - Craiova - Vidin - Negotin - Miloseva Kula - Pozarevac - Beograd seems to be the shortest.

How many euros you pay on the motorway between Paracin and Beograd and how many between Ralja and Beograd?


----------



## sallae2

most said:


> How many euros you pay on the motorway between Paracin and Beograd and how many between Ralja and Beograd?


5 € (Paracin - Beograd)
2 € (Ralja - Beograd)

http://www.dodaj.rs/f/f/mt/18XPnZLh/cena-putarinasrbija.jpg


----------



## CrazySerb

It seems that Chinese are set to build the Pojate-Preljina motorway, a 110km link between Corridor's 10 & 11...



> *Serbia May Hire Chinese Road Builder, Tanjug Reports*
> By Misha Savic - Sep 19, 2012 8:21 AM ET
> 
> Serbia started talks with China’s CRBC International Co. on developing a 110-kilometer road in the central part of the Balkan country, Tanjug news agency reported, citing Minister for Regional Development Verica Kalanovic.
> 
> The company will probably get the contract for the Pojate- Preljina highway as Serbia also expects an 18-year loan for the project from the Export-Import Bank of China with a low and fixed interest rate, according to the report.


:cheers:


----------



## most

sallae2 said:


> 5 € (Paracin - Beograd)
> 2 € (Ralja - Beograd)


Thak you, @sallae2! :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Looks like it has been decided - Chinese money & workers will build two sections of Corridor 11 motorway:



> *Serbia to borrow 850 mln euros from China for highways -FinMin*
> 
> 
> Thu Sep 20, 2012 8:00am EDT
> 
> * Serbia to commission Chinese CRBC to construct roads -FinMin
> 
> * Loan deal to be arranged by end-2013 -FinMin
> 
> By Aleksandar Vasovic
> 
> BELGRADE, Sept 20 (Reuters) - The Serbian government will seek a long-term 850 million euro ($1.11 billion) loan from China this year to finance two modern highways in a bid to improve its run-down infrastructure, Finance Minister Mladjan Dinkic said on Thursday.
> 
> The Serbian government has already started talks with China's CRBC International Co. on the construction of two highways with a total length of about 200 kilometres to better connect central and southwestern regions with the rest of the country and the E75 pan-European highway, Dinkic said.
> 
> The project should be financed through an 18-year, low-interest loan from the Export-Import Bank of China.
> 
> "The government plans to complete talks on the loan by the end of the year and ... the construction could start in 2013," Dinkic said on the sidelines of a business forum in Belgrade.
> 
> The CRBC International Co. is already constructing a key bridge over the river Danube worth 170 million euros to connect Belgrade's municipalities of Zemun and Borca, under a deal signed with the previous government.
> 
> China also approved a 300 million euro loan two years ago to reconstruct a coal-fired power plant, while Chinese small investors have a growing presence in Serbia, especially in the retail sector.
> 
> Facing growing public debt of about 60 percent of gross domestic product this year and recession of up to 1 percent of GDP, Serbia has stepped up efforts to borrow from sovereign lenders both for its budget and infrastructure. The crisis in the euro zone, Serbia's main trade partner, has dampened demand for its goods and slowed investment inflows.
> 
> "The (Chinese) loan will be the single biggest taken during the duration of this government's (four-year) mandate," Dinkic said.
> 
> New Prime Minister Ivica Dacic said on Wednesday that Serbia should focus on boosting growth - including by attracting foreign investment - and stabilising the dinar rather than enforcing further spending cuts as recommended by the IMF.
> 
> The IMF froze a 1 billion euro ($1.3 billion) standby deal with Serbia's previous government, of which both Dacic and Dinkic were members, last year in a dispute over debt and spending plans.
> 
> Under a wider cooperation agreement signed in 2010 by the then-Serb President Boris Tadic and his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin, Serbia also secured an $800 million loan from its historic ally to overhaul its dilapidated rail network.
> 
> In December it will start the construction of a part of the South Stream gas pipeline that will carry Russian natural gas to Europe, bypassing Ukraine, at an estimated cost of 1.5 billion euros ($1.96 billion).
> 
> Serbia also attracts substantial investment from within the European Union, which it aspires in time to join, although disputes over Kosovo, which declared independence from Serbia, have hampered membership talks. ($1 = 0.7658 euros)


:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Chinese company interested in building roads in Serbia*



> Belgrade, 22 Sept 2012 – Minister of Regional Development and Local Self-Government Verica Kalanovic met today with representatives of the Chinese construction company "Shandong Hi-speed Group", which has shown interest in doing business in Serbia, especially in the construction of regional motorways Pojate-Preljina and Novi Sad-Sabac -Loznica.
> 
> The Minister presented the Chinese delegation with priorities in building regional infrastructure, as well as the business environment in Serbia, and especially highlighted the good cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> During the meeting it was agreed that the company in the coming days should send a formal letter of intent to cooperate on this project.
> 
> "Shandong Hi-speed Group" is one of the leading construction companies in the construction of motorways, railways, airports and ports.
> 
> It operates in more than 30 countries around the world, and one of their biggest and best-known projects is the 43 km bridge length in the Chinese region of Shan Dong, which was built in just four years.
> 
> The capital of the company is estimated at more than $30 billion, according to a statement by the Ministry of Regional Development and Local Self-Government.


----------



## CrazySerb

Construction of Pojate-Preljina motorway, a link between Corridor's 10 & 11, officially begins next Spring - with initial work on 12km long Krusevac bypass:

Its marked in blue on this map:


----------



## Singidunum

Thanks for this, I was kind of starting to loose track of what is planned where with all these announcements. I would prefer to first see that section from Leskovac to Presevo finally finished rather than all these little sections going U/C all across the country to keep voters happy in every region.


----------



## CasperCriss

Good news! It's very exciting to see how things are advancing.


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Construction of Pojate-Preljina motorway, a link between Corridor's 10 & 11, officially begins next Spring - with initial work on 12km long Krusevac bypass:
> 
> Its marked in blue on this map:


Thanks for this and good news. I do not understand though Beograd-Cacak which is running parallel to CX ? Same goes for Batocina-Cacak which runs parallel to this new section of CXI Pojate-Cacak. Can you enlighten us?:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, sure - there will be quite a few roads running parallel to one another if the eventual plan is to have most, if not all, municipalities of ~50,000 or more inhabitants on the motorway/expressway network.

On this map, that's the vast majority of these red dots; the towns written in capital letters for the most part have over 100k:


----------



## Bzyq_74

There are between Cacak and Boljare are different variants of the motorway or not !?.
For me, a little weird to build throught the Uzice, Sjenica, Duga Poljana. :nuts:


----------



## vectom

yes, different variants, without definite decision which one should be built in (distant) future


----------



## Singidunum

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks for this and good news. I do not understand though Beograd-*Cacak *which is running parallel to CX ? Same goes for Batocina-*Cacak *which runs parallel to this new section of CXI Pojate-*Cacak*. Can you enlighten us?:cheers:


It's very simple - check the place of birth and the current position in the infobox http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velimir_Ilić


----------



## micika

Le Clerk said:


> Same goes for *Batocina-Cacak* which runs parallel to this new section of CXI Pojate-Cacak. Can you enlighten us?:cheers:


Batocina-Cacak is not planned motorway. 

It's just a wet dream of some politicians. There are way more higher priority projects that that one. For example, Kragujevac-Batocina section of that road is being dragged for over 10 years, and that road is ~25 km long and more frequent and the terrain is cupcake comparing to the section to Cacak.


----------



## sallae2

Some parts of Belgrade - Čačak road have solid traffic ...


----------



## CrazySerb

9/24/2012 3:52:00 PM

*Serbia asks China for EUR 850 million loan*



> BELGRADE- Serbia's Minister of Finance and Economy Mladjan Dinkic met with Liu Liang, vice president of China Exim Bank, whom he asked for a longterm loan in the amount of EUR 850 million for the construction of highways in Serbia.
> 
> *The loan would be used to build a stretch of highway through western Serbia, from Obrenovac to Ljig, and the highway from Pojate to Preljina, which would speed up the completion of a strategic highway triangle in central Serbia.*
> 
> If a deal is reached, the agreements with the bank and contractors would be signed by the end of the year, and works would get under way in early 2013, the Ministry of Finance and Economy said in a release.
> 
> In the meeting with representatives of China Exim Bank, Dinkic said the Serbian government was satisfied with how construction was progressing on the bridge across the Danube in Belgrade.
> 
> The bank's representatives noted Serbia was China's only strategic partner in Central and Eastern Europe, saying they were satisfied with the cooperation between the two countries and stressing their bank would be very efficient.
> 
> The Chinese and Serbian government signed an agreement on economic and technical cooperation in the area of infrastructure in August 2009, and in August this year the Serbian government chose Dinkic to head its team in a mixed intergovernmental commission for trade and economic cooperation with China.





> 9/24/2012 4:04:00 PM
> 
> *Tough competition for highway construction jobs*
> 
> BELGRADE – Representatives of one of China's biggest construction companies, China Shandong International, met Monday with Serbia's Minister of Construction Velimir Ilic who said that the highway construction jobs would go to the Chinese company which offers the lowest price.
> 
> Ilic said the competition was tough for the jobs of building a highway stretch from Belgrade through western Serbia and the regional highway from Pojate to Preljina.
> "I am glad many foreign companies are interested and have submitted bids," said the minister.
> 
> Ilic stressed that "the jobs will go to whoever is the cheapest," but it must be a company with guarantees from China Exi Bank and recommendations from the Chinese government.
> 
> "In the end, our government will choose the company which offers the best conditions," said Ilic, who heads the government team for the construction of the highway from Belgrade to the Montenegrin border.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Construction update - Motorway towards Macedonia & Greece *



















































































































































Source: GOJE, Beobuild.rs


----------



## Singidunum

Some new shots from Belgrade















































Slikano je pre nalivanja visećeg segmenta, ali bar se vidi sistem armiranja :mrgreen: 


















































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95776093&postcount=5101


----------



## CrazySerb

Additional funding from EIB for Belgrade's motorway bypass could very soon be approved - I believe it's for that last, still untouched 7,4km section that ends at Bubanj Potok/Belgrade-Nis motorway:



> Belgrade, 25 Sept 2012
> 
> EIB wants to approve funds worth €80 million for the completion of Belgrade ring road, he said, and explained that the EIB, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the World Bank plan to give joint loans to Serbia for many projects, the statement adds.


----------



## CrazySerb

Handful of fresh photos of Belgrade's bypass from the official "Corridor 10" website - dated September 2012:

Batajnica interchange:











































































Dobanovci interchange:


----------



## CrazySerb

Consortium of Italian construction firms "expressed their interest" in Ruma-Sabac expressway, among other projects:



> *Consortium of Italian construction firms eager to participate in projects in Serbia*
> 
> Belgrade, 26 Sept 2012 – The Ministry of Transport stated that a consortium comprising ten Italian construction and design companies would like to participate in the continuation of the construction of Ruma–Sabac motorway and Prokop railway station in Belgrade through a public-private partnership.
> 
> 
> The statement adds that these companies have already participated in the construction of the big shopping centre in Indjija, adding that the consortium’s annual investment fund is around €300 million.
> 
> The consortium’s portfolio includes exquisite projects in terms of motorway construction, large shopping centres, airport facilities, multimodal traffic and railway infrastructure throughout the world.
> 
> Minister of Transport Milutin Mrkonjic said at a meeting with the consortium’s representatives that he hopes the Serbian and Italian side will soon find a common interest and engage their construction companies in these projects.
> 
> State Secretary of Transport Miodrag Poledica and Assistant Minister for European Integration and International Cooperation Mirjana Trifunovic noted that the General Master Plan for Transport in Serbia for the next 15 years envisages an investment of €22 billion in Serbia’s infrastructure.
> 
> They informed the Italian delegation about the funds Serbia is to withdraw from credit lines of European and international financial institutions, as well as on the basis of current loan arrangements with its financial partners from China, the Czech Republic, Russia, Azerbaijan and Kuwait.
> 
> The representatives of the Italian consortium showed interest in the energy sector and they discussed potential projects with State Secretary of Energy, Development and Environmental Protection Dusan Mrakic, the statement adds.


Ruma-Sabac is a small stretch of the longer Banat expressway, that includes a tunnel under the Fruska Gora national park and a few bridges across Danube & Sava rivers and should one day connect Bosnia with Romania via Serbia:


----------



## MareCar

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks for this and good news. I do not understand though Beograd-Cacak which is running parallel to CX ?


Because in that area, around 1 Mil people live in several cities, and are 2-6 hours on small two-lane roads behind slow moving trucks and buses away from the current motorway (Corridor X). I don't think I need to explain to you what that means for the economy and the people who live there, when they are more or less cut off from everything because they need to plan 6-10 hours just on the drive to and from, for example, Belgrade, instead of just 1.5 hours each.


----------



## garet12

Hey guys,
I am kind of curious how the building of the E80 is progressing. After a lot of googling I found this thread. Not being able to speak serbian does make things a lot harder  
So what's going on right now ?


----------



## smokiboy

@ Garet12 -- this thread is entirely in english (with very few exceptions) so read some of the older posts and you will find a wealth of information on Serbian motorways.

E80 is progressing well and the aim is to compete it by 2015. I doubt it but we'll see ...

Regards


----------



## micika

Fresh pics from Kragujevac - Batocina. Sections marked orange. 



Johnny_kgc said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>


----------



## micika

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Good, looks like the recent pressure from Fiat, and especially Sergio Marchionne's visit, gave the government much needed incentive ( or kick in the butt ) to finally complete this crucial expressway :cheers:


----------



## micika

It looks like it.

Also some more development around Kragujevac. The entrance to a city from the north (M-23, "old road" from Belgrade, Topola and Mladenovac) is getting expanded into 2+2 for a length of a few km.



vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Na prvih 500m pao prvi sloj asfalta.





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>





vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


>


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of Kragujevac....




tataratira said:


> *Kragujevac - Cacak M23, M5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruzansko jezero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulaz u Cacak


----------



## CrazySerb

Work being carried out on a section of Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway...



bagzy said:


> I moj skromni doprinos. Rejon Crvene Reke, slikano krajem Avgusta.


----------



## johnnyboy55

Hi All! 

Since the end of September Macedonian pay-tolls don't accept payment in Euros. Only Macedonian denars. So be prepare to have some macedonian denars.


----------



## mcarling

johnnyboy55 said:


> Since the end of September Macedonian pay-tolls don't accept payment in Euros. Only Macedonian denars. So be prepare to have some macedonian denars.


From that perspective of economic policy, that's just nutty. Macedonia should welcome hard currency.


----------



## CrazySerb

9/28/2012 7:34:00 PM

*Motorway sections' construction starts in spring*



> BELGRADE - The construction of new sections of the motorway between Belgrade and the border with Montenegro will start next spring, State Secretary for Construction Miodrag Jocic said on Friday.
> 
> Five Chinese companies are interested in constructing the road through western Serbia, as well as other foreign investors, he noted.
> 
> The Chinese companies are very interested, but so far, there have only been letters of intent, Jocic revealed.
> 
> He told reporters a favourable Chinese loan would fund the construction of the motorway section from Belgrade to Ljig, as well as the motorway through central Serbia Pojate-Preljina, the so called Morava corridor, and also that it will be known by the end of the year if the section of the motorway through western Serbia from Preljina to Boljari would be built through a public-private partnership or a concession.
> 
> The government has requested a long-term loan from the Chinese Exim Bank, EUR 850 million, to construct motorways in Serbia, Jocic pointed out, adding that around EUR 300 million could be used for the road through western Serbia and the rest for the Morava corridor.
> 
> A working group assisted by experts and consultants will determine the best way to fund the construction, he stated.
> 
> Some Chinese companies have offered a concession to build the motorway section between Belgrade and Obrenovac, and some even to build the entire road from Belgrade to Montengro, except for the sections already under construction.
> 
> Serbian companies are building the section between Ub and Lajkovac. Azvirt from Azerbaijan is preparing for the construction of the section between Ljig and Preljina based on a loan from Azerbaijan worth EUR 300 million.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some scenic drives from different corners of Serbia ....

Up the Avala mountain, a popular recreation area just outside Belgrade:







A stretch of the infamous "Ibarska magistrala"...can't wait until its replaced by the Belgrade-Bar motorway:






Drive along Danube river near Djerdap:







Nis-Pirot - drive through Siceva canyon:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Avala and Djerdap I have driven


----------



## Chilio

I have driven the Siceva canyon famous road with all the tunnels. But the occasion wasn't touristic, so I didn't have the mood to enjoy it very much.


----------



## MareCar

mcarling said:


> From that perspective of economic policy, that's just nutty. Macedonia should welcome hard currency.


How do you think you'll get Macedonian Denars? Exactly, by buying it for Euros.


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest photo report from the site of Belgrade's new Danube bridge, being built by China Road & Bridge Corp.





































































































Source: Lekovic Djordje , Beobuild.rs


----------



## Zagor666

wow,some realy phenomenal videos on this page - this motorcycle dude is a genius :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

The on-again, off-again project to build an expressway link between Novi Sad and Belgrade-Zagreb motorway, with a tunnel under Fruska Gora national park is on-again, with a new agreement between Serbia's finance ministry and government of Vojvodina province.

Source of financing, some 100 million EUR, will likely come from China's EXIM bank.

This is part of the larger Banat expressway project:


----------



## CrazySerb

Few fresh photos from the construction site of Novi Sad's new Zezelj road & rail bridge across Danube river:


----------



## Zagor666

CrazySerb said:


> The on-again, off-again project to build an expressway link between Novi Sad and Belgrade-Zagreb motorway, with a tunnel under Fruska Gora national park is on-again, with a new agreement between Serbia's finance ministry and government of Vojvodina province.
> 
> Source of financing, some 100 million EUR, will likely come from China's EXIM bank.
> 
> This is part of the larger Banat expressway project:


well,i would be very happy if the construction of this motorway novi sad - autoput beograd/zagreb would start a soon as possible,but how i understand what stands on the picture the whole project of 162km costs 40mio???hard to belive :nuts:


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed, its an old map, and likely with an error - they are missing a zero there 


Work has resumed on a crucial piece of Ada bridge access infrastructure, the Yuri Gagarin interchange, after it had been halted for a couple of months due to insolvency of the Slovenian contractor that had been building it.

Deadline for its completion is September 2013.


----------



## Filipdr

Zemun-Borca bridge and SMT expressway progress:










Full size: http://i48.tinypic.com/161icde.jpg

Source: Beobuild forum member Kartograf.


----------



## CrazySerb

Good progress on the northern branch of SMT expressway :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Small development today regarding a short section of the southern branch of Corridor 10 - or motorway towards Macedonia:



> On Thursday, 11 October 2012. The opening was held on the technical part of bids for selection of the successful contractor for the construction of the E75, *section Caričina Valley - Vladicin Han*. This section contains a LOT.
> 
> LOT 5: Track and bridges on the section Caričina Valley - Tunnel Manajle, the total length of 6.75km with a term for works of 720 days. A total of 12 bids from several different countries: Serbia, Italy, the Czech Republic, China, Greece, Austria, Bulgaria, Turkey and Bosnia and Herzegovina. Construction of section Caričina Valley - Vladicin Han financed by the European Investment Bank.
> 
> The contract will be awarded to the lowest appropriate ocenjenoj offer that meets the eligibility criteria.


Map:


----------



## CrazySerb

Another recent sat image - this time showing the long-time U/C Kragujevac-Batocina expressway - where work finally seems to have intensified, following increased pressure by Italy's Fiat which has invested heavily into the Kragujevac-based Zastava auto plant:










(left arrow: work in progress, righ arrow: toll ramp)


----------



## micika

Left arrow is work in progress on that date. Another section started since then.


----------



## CrazySerb

Handful of fresh photos from three U/C sections of E-75 motorway towards Macedonia & Greece...


*Grabovnica-Grdelica:*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Srpska Kuca - Donji Neradovac:*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Vladicin Han - Donji Neradovac *








































































































































































































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

^^Impressive!

Are all sections between Grdelica and Vladicin Han U/C?


----------



## eucitizen

No, there are missing 2 sections: Grdelica - Caričina dolina (12km) and Caričina Dolina - Vladičin Han (14,3km), which are also the most complicated sections with tunnels. A part of these sections has been tendered (LOT 5: road and bridges at section Caricina Dolina -Tunnel Manajle, total length of 6.75 km) but they are waiting to choose the contractor.


----------



## micika

vectom said:


> isn't it a bit misleading to call this UC section between Kragujevac and Batocina a motorway? I guess, without widening current lanes and constructing new par of lanes, width of a lane will be between 350 and 375cm, which is bellow 425cm that is usually a lane on motorways through Serbia. Also, no auxilary (stopping) lanes here.
> Just for clarification of what is under construction (and presented on photos), I wouldn't mark this as motorway. Someone correct me with terms if I'm wrong.


Not highway (autoput). Motorway (motoput or ?).


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

eucitizen said:


> No, there are missing 2 sections: Grdelica - Caričina dolina (12km) and Caričina Dolina - Vladičin Han (14,3km), which are also the most complicated sections with tunnels. A part of these sections has been tendered (LOT 5: road and bridges at section Caricina Dolina -Tunnel Manajle, total length of 6.75 km) but they are waiting to choose the contractor.


How much are those two sections going to cost?


----------



## CrazySerb

That will be known once the contracts have been awarded - bidding process is still underway, that is, bids are in but they have yet to pick the contractor.

All in all, don't worry, whatever they cost, Serbia can afford it - it will not go bankrupt due to a few lousy kilometers of motorway


----------



## Filipdr

vectom said:


> isn't it a bit misleading to call this UC section between Kragujevac and Batocina a motorway? I guess, without widening current lanes and constructing new par of lanes, width of a lane will be between 350 and 375cm, which is bellow 425cm that is usually a lane on motorways through Serbia. Also, no auxilary (stopping) lanes here.
> Just for clarification of what is under construction (and presented on photos), I wouldn't mark this as motorway. Someone correct me with terms if I'm wrong.





micika said:


> Not highway (autoput). Motorway (motoput or ?).


The section between Kragujevac and Batocina will be an expressway.


----------



## Andrej_LJ

CrazySerb said:


> That will be known once the contracts have been awarded - bidding process is still underway, that is, bids are in but they have yet to pick the contractor.
> 
> All in all, don't worry, whatever they cost, Serbia can afford it - it will not go bankrupt due to a few lousy kilometers of motorway


You are unbelievably ignorant and full of hate! Well to be honest I don’t think that Serbia will go bankrupt over few kilometres, but there was a real possibility of Serbia doing just that a few months ago. The guy asked you nicely and you answer in that rude manner only because he is Bulgarian. 

If you don’t have the answer font bother to write at all, but it is scandalous if you don’t have a predicted maximum price included in those bids for motorways that you announce!


----------



## CrazySerb

Pardon me?
Phirgata doesn't need a lawyer, I'm sure he knows what I'm referring to, even if you don't.


----------



## micika

Filipdr said:


> The section between Kragujevac and Batocina will be an expressway.


kay:


----------



## eucitizen

What happened with that famous tender of the 2nd track of the Belgrade bypass? I mean the section from Dobanovci to the river. It had to be awarded in april and since then nothing happened. I can agree that in that period it was election period but you have a new government since months!


----------



## Manjan

eucitizen said:


> What happened with that famous tender of the 2nd track of the Belgrade bypass? I mean the section from Dobanovci to the river. It had to be awarded in april and since then nothing happened. I can agree that in that period it was election period but you have a new government since months!


^^We have a new government, but are due to the previous government as financially drills and hollow that is barely making ends meet...so we look for some new April.


----------



## CrazySerb

Somewhat interesting ... motorway density comparison between France vs. Serbia's planned network (short term):











PS. According to fresh stats, there has been a decrease in number of deaths on Serbia's roads so far this year - 512 for the first nine months, compared to 523 for the same period last year. Number of traffic accidents is also down.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

CrazySerb said:


> Pardon me?
> Phirgata doesn't need a lawyer, I'm sure he knows what I'm referring to, even if you don't.


No, actually I don't. I was really positive and curious about the information I asked for.
Edit: I thought I might have asked it before and forgot about it, but my history from June till now shows I haven't.


Whatever. I am still interested if there are any rough estimations about the costs of the two sections.


----------



## CrazySerb

No matter.

One stunning photo of Belgrade's Red Army bridge:
Hopefully once the new Zemun-Borca bridge is completed, serious and much needed maintenance work will begin on it:


----------



## CrazySerb

Extremely satisfied with speed of ongoing works financed by Chinese banks, such as the Zemun-Borca bridge and modernization of Kostolac power plant, Serbia's government has today applied for additional Chinese loans - more precisely, some *~1,8 billion dollars* worth of various projects, including two new sections Belgrade-Bar motorway (Beograd-Ljig, Pojate-Pozega) as well as Novi Sad-Ruma-Sabac-Loznica motorway. :cheers:


----------



## Andrej_LJ

How will be Frushka gora solved? I mean how long the tunnel is planned to be? Otherwise very very good progress regarding Serbia's road infrastructure!


----------



## eucitizen

Good news, but they should also solve the problem of completing the Belgrade bypass.
Afterall the remaining sections of the corridor X is covered by loans of EIB and WB.


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news, bad news.....bad news first:

All work has once again ceased on the site of Subotica bypass - the planned new link between Corridor 10 and Kelebija border crossing with Hungary has for now been mothballed by the new government, likely in favour of what they see as bigger priorities. There's some slim hope that financing will be found next year, allowing work to resume:















































Meanwhile, financing has been secured and work will soon once again begin on Zrenjanin's bypass:



> *Provided money for the bypass around Zrenjanin*
> 08.11.2012. | Beta
> 
> Deputy mayor of Zrenjanin Darko Karan said it has signed a protocol on the construction of the second phase of the ring road around Zrenjanin, worth 775 million dinars, which means that the money provided for the construction of the bypass.
> 
> As stated, the Protocol on 5 November on behalf of Zrenjanin Mayor Ivan Bosnjak signed on behalf of "Roads of Serbia" Zoran Drobnjak.
> 
> - The value of the protocol is 775 million, of which the town of Zrenjanin has pledged to invest 75 million in the project documentation and land expropriation. Government through the "Roads of Serbia" funded this work, and the start of work depends on sorting project documents - said Karan told reporters.
> 
> Deputy Mayor has stated that it is realistic to expect that, as previously planned and agreed, three new site will be opened at the beginning of the construction season, and the 15 April 2013th year.
> 
> Karan said that at the beginning of the construction season and will benefit many companies in Zrenjanin, because the construction of bypass local performers to be engaged, and that, as he said, to start building sector in the Banat.


----------



## sallae2

^^



> Next spring continued construction of the Zrenjanin bypass
> 
> 25.10.2012
> 
> Citizens can expect to work on the construction of the bypass start April next year, when, and construction season begins, and the money, 654 million dinars, allowed the Ministry of Construction and Urbanization, said Deputy Mayor Darko Karan.
> 
> As stated, the purpose is to build the bypass works fragmented, and what's good points, is that the project documentation exists for the bridge and the overpass, so that in the course of next year, at the beginning of the construction season, the bypass could open three sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - First site would be from Mihajlovački road to Prvomajska street, second the bridge and third overpass. We plan to do this in parallel, because we know that the work on the bridge, because of the comprehensiveness, last two years - explained Karan, adding that the first part of the ring road from the roundabout towards Prvomajska street, could be the first to be completed as it is in this part remained six plots from three owners for expropriation, and that talks are already underway with provincial Secretariat for Urban Planning and building that for that part, and it is 2.2 km road to planning permission and the City Zrenajnin shall carry out all about building permits.
> 
> - The plan is to do in the course of November the entrance to the industrial zone Jugoistiok, which also concerns the bypass, and will be done by the end of this year, which could also be the official start of work on the ring road - said Karan noting that this solves the regular entrance to the industrial area the Southeast where are expecting the largest investors in the course of next year.
> 
> Karan, after the meeting with the Minister of Transport Milutin, which was attended by President of the Assembly of Zrenjanin Radovan Bulajic Zeljko Malušić, said he has been promised support in the realization of projects in Zrenjanin.
> 
> - Currently doing preparatory work on the construction of the walkway Bagljaš or pedestrian crossing over the line, because we want to protect our citizens. We managed to reach agreement paving several streets, one in Zrenjanin, and one in Čenta, Orlovat and Botoš.
> 
> Karan points out that in an interview with the Director of Roads of Serbia Zoran Drobnjak agreed that a local road, probably the way to Despotovac be funded from the Roads of Serbia, it will enter into their plan in 2013. year, and in early spring be paved with quality asphalt.


original in Serbian:
http://www.zrenjanin.rs/3-45-45-2488/Na-prolece-nastavak-izgradnje-obilaznice


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CrazySerb said:


> All work has once again ceased on the site of Subotica bypass - the planned new link between Corridor 10 and Kelebija border crossing with Hungary has for now been mothballed by the new government, likely in favour of what they see as bigger priorities. There's some slim hope that financing will be found next year, allowing work to resume


Bummer, I remember some people were fairly optimistic this could be opened in the summer of 2011... Construction already started in 2007 if I'm correct.


----------



## smokiboy

In Serbia there is a perpetual problem with financing and priorities. Financing seems to be related to which region has political favour from the central government at the time, and priorities change all the time. Instead of completing Corridor X in it's entirety, new projects are started (and stopped) and new announcements of new Corridors are made all the time in Eastern Serbia, Central Serbia, Central Vojvodina etc.

Serbia is a poor country and needs to concentrate on completing Corridor X, and then other areas which make economic sense. After all the point is not only building these motorways but maintaining them, and having the usage to justify building them in the first place. With the exception of Corridor X, and parts of so called Corridor XI, there is not much economic (and usage) justification for any other motorway in Serbia at this time.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^ Subotica Y is not Corridor X.


----------



## sallae2

google translated
http://www.rtv.rs/sr_ci/vojvodina/p...e:-gradnja-pocinje-sledece-godine_355321.html



> *The road from Novi Sad to Loznica: Construction begins next year?*
> 
> 27th novembar 2012th | 18:24 | Source : RTV
> 
> NOVI SAD - Money from China for a tunnel through the mountain, it can not arrive soon, reports Radio Television of Vojvodina, but not because China is far away, but because we do not have a ready project documentation.
> 
> However, the first-category state road from Novi Sad and Ruma over to Sabac, Loznica, could begin to be built next year in Donji Srem, reports the TV.
> 
> Connecting the river Sava in Sabac and Belgrade-Zagreb highway near Ruma would mean a first-class infrastructure project for the two largest cities in Srem, whose industrial zone just adjacent to the intersection of important roads.
> 
> *The road from Novi Sad and Ruma over to Sabac, Loznica*, with a tunnel through the mountain, and the ring road around Irig, *is projected to be four lanes*.





















map from above in higher resolution 3,600 x 5,000 pix



tv report (in Serbian)


----------



## smokiboy

I would move this highway to the west side of Ruma, so that it could also serve Sremska Mitrovica more directly. As well, the section from Ruma to Novi Sad is overlaping an existing regional highway, this seems redundant. This section should also be further west, some 5-10km near the villages of Jazak and Vrdnik, with a new bridge on the Danube east of Beočin near Rakovac, and then a link north-east to the E-75.


----------



## CrazySerb

Construction is finally progressing nicely on the ~25km Kragujevac-Batocina expressway.

photos by Srdjan Adamovic:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbia seeks builders for Bela Palanka–Pirot road section - EBRD*



> 3.12.2012 18:02:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> BELGRADE (Serbia), December 3 (SeeNews) - State-owned motorway company Koridori Srbije has invited bids for the construction of the 22 kilometre Bela Palanka–Pirot road section, part of highway E80, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) said on Monday.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new Zemun-Borca bridge across Danube, taken five days ago:


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's Ada Bridge - November update:


----------



## CrazySerb

Little bit of news concerning Belgrade's motorway bypass - an additional 110 million dinars has been set side for land expropriation, while construction of second carriageway between Dobanovci and Ostruznica should finally begin with the next "construction season", in March 2013. :cheers:

Currently, the only work being carried out on this crucial artery is centered on the Batajnica interchange:


----------



## CrazySerb

Sections of Serbia's roads where extra caution should be excercised during the upcoming winter season (which apparently has just begun, with heavy snowfall during the last day or so)


----------



## tfd543

Is the southern section towards Mk border finally into operation. Last i remember only the markings missed.


----------



## dragon0405

Zrenjanin have an airport as reserve for nikola tesla. Osjek will remain in EU.


----------



## smokiboy

^^ What are you talking about?


----------



## Yug-16

Пирот-Димитровград-Българска граница кога ще бъдат окончателно завършени участъците от този раздел има ли някаква информация а и снимки скоро не сме виждали от този раздел?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Yug-16 said:


> Пирот-Димитровград-Българска граница кога ще бъдат окончателно завършени участъците от този раздел има ли някаква информация а и снимки скоро не сме виждали от този раздел?


This is an international forum! Please, from now on post your questions in English.

Basically, Yug-16 is asking:
1. When Pirot - BG border section would be ready.
2. If there are any newer updates.

My answers(correct me if wrong):
1. September 2013.
2. IMHO no, Serbians update their thread as soon as they have a new photoupdate.


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news, just in time for New Year's...it looks like Chinese firm Shandong High Speed Group will build two additional sections of crucial Corridor 11 or Belgrade-Bar motorway - they are Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig. Some sort of agreement should be signed tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## Broccolli

I have one question...what kind of a deal is this with this chinese firm?
Is it this kind of agreement that most of construction workers are from China and also head engineers? im asking because chinese firms were also interested to built our Slovenian railroad infrastructure couple of years ago in a such way that they want to provide all work force (about 20.000 chinese workers would have come from China).


----------



## CrazySerb

Yes, likely something like that - good example is already ongoing Zemun-Borca Danube bridge project in Belgrade - where currently a few hundred Chinese workers and engineers, along with local sub-contractors, are employed. We should know more tomorrow.


----------



## CrazySerb

Little bit of an update on the status of works on various Danube bridges in Serbia....

Just ahead of New Year holidays, newly built Pancevo bridge interchange was finally opened to traffic:


----------



## CrazySerb

Zemun-Borca bridge:


----------



## CrazySerb

In Novi Sad, as pre-fabricated segments arrive from Italy, work has really started to heat up on the construction site of the new road & rail Zezelj bridge, about 474 meters in length and being built at a cost of ~50 million euros. The initial completion deadline was late 2013 but more likely date now, after some delays, is summer 2014.

Some panoramas:


----------



## CrazySerb

Last but not least, reconstruction of the old Beska bridge is running a tad late - work is now expected to be finished by Spring 2013, instead of originally planned end-2012 opening.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some more good news regarding the long planned Banat expressway (Novi Sad-Ruma section) and tunnel under Fruska Gora national park:



> 12. 13. 2012.| 19:48
> *Funding provided for semi-highway from Novi Sad to Ruma *
> 
> The Vojvodina government said in a statement that the funding had been provided for the construction of a semi-highway from Novi Sad to Ruma, with a tunnel through Fruska Gora, adding that a written consent was now being awaited from the Serbian Finance Ministry.
> 
> On the occasion of the Finance Ministry's statement reading that Vojvodina PM Bojan Pajtic's statement regarding the funds for the construction of that road has been interpreted in a vague way, the Vojvodina government noted that the prime minister had said that the funds had been provided and that they would be included in the Vojvodina budget for 2013 as soon as the Finance Ministry gave its consent.
> 
> - It is indisputable that the funds are exclusively earmarked for the construction of the Novi Sad-Ruma semi-highway section with a tunnel through Fruska Gora and all access roads because this project is among Vojvodina's top priorities.
> 
> It is also added that the provincial administration "does not care much" if the funds will be provided from taxes or from a loan extended by China's Exim Bank.


----------



## smokiboy

CrazySerb said:


> Good news, just in time for New Year's...it looks like Chinese firm Shandong High Speed Group will build two additional sections of crucial Corridor 11 or Belgrade-Bar motorway - they are Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig. Some sort of agreement should be signed tomorrow :cheers:



Nice updates Crazy.

It's interesting that on the so called 'corridor 11' construction is not starting from Beograd and progressing south, but rather being built in random sections. I guess it has to do with concessions and the preparedness of land.

I think the priorities for the Serbian motorway network should be completion of Corridor 10 in the south, and then the full completion of the Beograd Ring Road - from Batajnica to Bubanj Potok. And then 'Corridor 11' but only to Požega, not further south until the Montenegrins start their section of the corridor. After that the Novi Sad-Ruma-Šabac highway. And then the Beograd-Vršac motorway.

just my two cents ...


----------



## RoadEngineer

smokiboy said:


> Nice updates Crazy.
> 
> It's interesting that on the so called 'corridor 11' construction is not starting from Beograd and progressing south, but rather being built in random sections. I guess it has to do with concessions and the preparedness of land.
> 
> I think the priorities for the Serbian motorway network should be completion of Corridor 10 in the south, and then the full completion of the Beograd Ring Road - from Batajnica to Bubanj Potok. And then 'Corridor 11' but only to Požega, not further south until the Montenegrins start their section of the corridor. After that the Novi Sad-Ruma-Šabac highway. And then the Beograd-Vršac motorway.
> 
> just my two cents ...


I don't know who is source of informations about planned sections in lenght of 756 km but I am sure that they are not realistic. Even more, I think that there is no chance for Serbia to build 756 km of motorways in next 50 years. Only section from Ruma to Sabac has enough traffic load for motorway (12000 vehicles/day) and that is section with highest traffic load in Serbia except motorway on Corridor X. For that section we can not find the money since 2001, we dont have main design yet, but we are talking about some sections with traffic load which is six times lower. Especially sections Paracin - Zajecar and Nis - Zajecar sounds like a dream. Section Batocina - Kragujevac belongs to the blue part "under construction" and will be finished in some resonable period. Beograd - Pozarevac is completely unclear for me as a new corridor because Pozarevac is only 15 km away from Corridor X and there is no need for totally new corridor but only 15 km from Corridor X to Pozarevac. Pojate - Preljina is an idea from the 70s and I hope we will be able to find the money for that project in next two years. Beograd - Vrsac was reconstructed a couple years ago and nobody thinks about that section now.


----------



## CrazySerb

Contract with Chinese has been signed this morning....:cheers:



> *Pre-contract with Chinese company for construction of parts of Corridor 11 signed*
> 
> *Belgrade, 27 Dec 2012 – The Serbian Ministry of Construction and Urban Planning signed today a pre-contract for the construction of parts of Corridor 11 from Obrenovac to Ub and from Lajkovac to Ljig with representatives of Shandong Hi-speed Group from China, and the value of this investment is $333 million.*
> 
> The pre-contract was signed by Minister of Construction and Urban Planning Velimir Ilic, representative of Chinese company Shandong Hi-speed Group Liu Zhicheng and Director of Koridori Srbije company Dmitar Djurovic.
> 
> Ilic announced on this occasion that the final contract will be signed soon and that the construction works might start in March next year.
> 
> *Noting that the construction of these two lanes, whose total length is around 50 kilometres, will be financed by a Chinese loan that has already been approved, with the interest rate of 2.5%, Ilic said that the maximum departure from the projected price will be 10%.
> 
> The share of the Chinese company in this project will be 51% and of Serbian companies 49%, while the total hire of Serbian labour force on this project will be around 70%, Ilic said and explained that the Chinese company will hire a part of our labour force.
> 
> The Minister specified that the preparation works will last three months and that the final deadline for the completion of the motorway from Obrenovac to Ub and from Lajkovac to Ljig is 38 months. *
> 
> The construction of the motorway from Obrenovac to Preljina near Cacak is completely financially covered, Ilic underlined, adding that the motorway form Belgrade to Obrenovac will be built through public-private partnership.
> 
> According to Ilic, this investment is very important and the agreement with the Chinese company was assisted by the Embassy of China to Serbia, the Serbian government and the Office of the Serbian President.
> 
> Ambassador of China to Serbia Zhang Wanxue said that relations between Serbia and China have been very good over the past two years and that the new government of Serbia and Minister Ilic additionally improved this cooperation.
> 
> Representative of Shandong Hi-speed Group Liu Zhicheng recalled that this company built the longest sea bridge in the world, 42 kilometres long, which was opened in China in June 2011.
> 
> This bridge with 5,000 pillars connects the northern port city of Qingdao with an airport built on a nearby island and the industrial suburb of Huangdao. It cost over $1.5 billion and the works lasted around 4 years.



Pieces of the puzzle are slowly falling into place...green are sections financed and built by Azerbaijan, while blue will be Chinese-built:


----------



## CrazySerb

Another motorway-building agreement to be signed tomorrow, this time with China Road & Bridge Corporation (already employed on Belgrade's Zemun-Borca bridge) regarding construction of two motorways : so-called Morava Corridor, a connection between Corridors 10 & 11 via cities of Krusevac, Kraljevo and Cacak, as well as Novi Sad-Ruma, most urgently needed section of Banat expressway.

This is now close to ~*200 kilometers* of Serbian motorways that Chinese banks & companies have already committed themselves to. :cheers:

Considering how much money they are prepared to sink into this, I'm sure we'll be able to get them interested in financing additional sections, those really expensive ones with loads of bridges & tunnels, from Cacak south towards Boljare and further, to Montenegro's port city of Bar.



> 28/12/2012 | 10:30
> 
> *Kalanovic to sign pre-contract on construction of two motorways with Chinese company SRBC*
> 
> Minister of Regional Development and Local Self-Government Verica Kalanovic will sign a pre-contract on the realisation of the project of construction of two regional motorways: Pojate–Preljina (Morava corridor) and Novi Sad–Ruma with a tunnel through Fruska Gora mountain, with Chinese company SRBC (China Road and Bridge Corporation) on 28 December at 10.30 at the government’s press room, Nemanjina 11.
> 
> A press conference will be held after the signing of the document.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

What is the width of motorway lanes in Serbia?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hopefully these Chinese projects will work better than they did in Poland. Beware that some Chinese companies try to take advantage of the lax regulation they think exists in Poland and Serbia.


----------



## suvi genije

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> What is the width of motorway lanes in Serbia?


 3,75m and 2,7m for emergency lane


----------



## CrazySerb

Quite amazing...within just the last 24 hours, about 1 billion euros worth of motorway-building projects has been agreed upon with Chinese firms.

Yesterday, it was 333 million for construction of ~50km of Corridor 11 and today, 642 million for about ~140km of Morava Corridor (Pojate-Preljina) and Novi Sad - Ruma expressway. :cheers:




> *Pre-contract on construction of Morava corridor and Novi Sad-Ruma motorway signed*
> 
> *Belgrade, 28 Dec 2012 – Minister of Regional Development and Local Self-Government Verica Kalanovic signed today a pre-contract with Chinese company SRBC (China Road and Bridge Corporation) on the construction of two motorways in Serbia – Pojate–Preljina (Morava corridor) and Novi Sad–Ruma, with the total length of 140 kilometres and the value of works in the amount of €642 million.*
> 
> The first is a motorway with six lanes from Pojate to Preljina, 109.6 kilometres long, on which works could start as early as March 2013, while the second is a motorway with four lanes from Novi Sad to Ruma, 27 kilometres long, with a tunnel through Fruska Gora mountain.
> 
> Kalanovic said that projects for Novi Sad-Ruma motorway will be finished in 2013.
> 
> She said that the works will be financed by Exim Bank of China under very favourable conditions – with a repayment deadline of 20 years, a 5-year grace period and with the maximum interest rate of 2.5%.
> 
> The Minister of Regional Development and Local Self-Government said that the deadline for the construction of Morava corridor is 4 years and for Novi Sad-Ruma motorway 30 months.
> 
> She said that the plan is that domestic companies participate in the realisation of the project with 45% and the average construction per kilometre will cost €4.72 million.
> 
> The Chinese company CRBC is already building a bridge in Belgrade between Zemun and Borca.


----------



## CrazySerb

It's quite likely that a third contract with our Chinese friends could follow soon, regarding construction of Sector C of Belgrade's motorway ring-road, from Bubanj Potok towards Pancevo (about ~22km) which includes a quite expensive road & rail Danube bridge.

The entire section woud cost close to half a billion euros.










Chinese have already pitched the project to Serbia's government and included their vision of what the bridge could look like:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

suvi genije said:


> 3,75m and 2,7m for emergency lane


Thank you very much.:cheers:


Btw, I am really happy about Morava corridor. 

Is it technically possible to connect Cacak, Sarajevo, Zenica, Banja Luka and Zagreb(A13) with a motorway? I understand it's not economically feasible at the moment.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting that they will build Čačak - Kragujevac - E75 with 2x3 lanes


----------



## gogo3o

Quite impressive news from Serbia. I wasn`t aware of any plans to build the Morava corridor and this comes out of the blue. Is there a master plan for development of Serbian motorways, which is followed?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting that they will build Čačak - Kragujevac - E75 with 2x3 lanes


I think they count the emergency lanes as well. So:
six lanes = 2x2+2xe 120kmh
four lanes = 2x2 no emergency lanes 90kmh?


----------



## suvi genije

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Thank you very much.:cheers:
> 
> 
> Btw, I am really happy about Morava corridor.
> 
> Is it technically possible to connect Cacak, Sarajevo, Zenica, Banja Luka and Zagreb(A13) with a motorway? I understand it's not economically feasible at the moment.


 It is technically possible, but also very expensive and not reasonable at the moment. There is an idea of 2x2 expressway from Morava corridor to Sarajevo, but Morava corridor is far future for itself.
In Serbia is priority to complete stretches to Bulgarian and Macedonian border on C-X and to complete Belgrade-Pozega motorway if possible. That's the reality.
Same situation is in your country-Trakia is will be finished next year, but they are talking of motorways to Vidin and Ruse, and nothing else is finished-Hemus, Struma, Crno More, Marica....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I think they count the emergency lanes as well.


That happens quite frequently in developing countries, but I wouldn't put Serbia there in that aspect. Nearly all expressways in China include shoulders and they are nearly always referred to as "4 lanes" when they have 2x2 lanes and shoulders.

Considering the amount of money involved, it may actually be a full-profile motorway.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> That happens quite frequently in developing countries, but I wouldn't put Serbia there in that aspect. Nearly all expressways in China include shoulders and they are nearly always referred to as "4 lanes" when they have 2x2 lanes and shoulders.
> 
> Considering the amount of money involved, it may actually be a full-profile motorway.


I was talking about journalists.

Why the Morava corridor turns north at its east end to Pojate and not south to Aleksinac?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Why the Morava corridor turns north at its east end to Pojate and not south to Aleksinac?


Presumably because Kragujevac - Beograd traffic is heavier than Kragujevac - Niš.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> Presumably because Kragujevac - Beograd traffic is heavier than Kragujevac - Niš.


I think you are confusing Morava corridor(Cacak - *Kraljevo* - Krvavica - Pojate or *west - east*) with Cacak* - Kragujevac - Batocina (south - north, partly U/C as exwy between Kragujevac and E-75 due to Fiat plant obligations).

As I implied to me Morava corridor is quite a logical part of a distant future corridor Zagreb - Zenica - Sarajevo - southeast Serbia - Nis - Athens/Istanbul. Maybe a north turn is a result of an attempt to develop this corridor towards Zajcar and Vidin - Calafat bridge. But still, IMHO, this could be achieved with an interchange north of Aleksinac and closer to Paracin(from where the connection Belgrade - Zajacar will have to start). 











* or Kraljevo I don't remember to which town E-75 - Kragujevac expressway will continue to the south/southwest.


----------



## sallae2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting that they will build Čačak - *Kragujevac* - E75 with 2x3 lanes


It is actually Čačak - *Kraljevo* - E75

and connects few bigger places
Užice	78,040
Čačak 115,337
Kraljevo 125,488
Kruševac 128,752

around half mil people along 150 km, E-761 stretch, so it makes sense to be full profile (HS+2) x (2+HS)


----------



## sallae2

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Why the Morava corridor turns north at its east end to Pojate and not south to Aleksinac?


It just follows the West Morava valley to Pojate

Kruševac - Aleksinac - Niš goes over/aroud hills and is less busy 

btw. Krvavica is a small village with less than 1k, however due some Google map error appears as bigger place in the area at Google map.
Actually the biggest place between Kraljevo and Pojate is city of Kruševac.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see I mixed up Pojate and Batočina


----------



## CrazySerb

gogo3o said:


> Quite impressive news from Serbia. I wasn`t aware of any plans to build the Morava corridor and this comes out of the blue. Is there a master plan for development of Serbian motorways, which is followed?


Here is the closest thing resembling some sort of "master plan":


----------



## Bojannn

Hey guys, long time reader and this is my first time posting on this forum. I believe that the deal signed with the Chinese company is great news, at least we will get the sections completed in timely manner. But how far will the highway stop from Cacak and will there be a 4-lane highway toward the city of Uzice as this would make great economic sense and I am sure it would benefit the region greatly. Hopefully the plan will change from Pozega to Ivanjica and it goes further west toward the Zlatibor Mountain current conditions from Uizce to Zlatibor over Cajetina aren’t that pleasant to drive on, and if Zlatibor wants to attract foreign visitors the highway would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sallae2

sallae2 said:


> btw. Krvavica is a small village with less than 1k, however due some Google map error appears as bigger place in the area at Google map.
> Actually the biggest place between Kraljevo and Pojate is city of Kruševac.


And besides Krvavica, there are few more villages that should not appear at this zoom level at Google map, like Porodin, Čumić, Podgorac and Medveđa.
All of these are small villages with around 2k people.
(I guess these are the perks of Google MapMaker open style policy)


----------



## RoadEngineer

Pojate - Preljina is a project which is in serbian plans since 1975. The idea was to build triangle Beograd - Pojate - Preljina and to connect west Serbia with corridor X. So in this moment that project is important only in serbian road network not in european or regional. The proof of this is that european banks are supporting only projects on Corridor X which is important in european network and Serbia must take credit from chinese banks for other projects. Zagreb has already connected with Nis and Athens/Istanbul via Corridor X and other corridors are not real in close future because Bosnia and Serbia does not have a money as well as support from european banks for those projects.


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest stats show an AADT of 40k for Ada bridge...the numbers are expected to rise further as new access roads open:


----------



## MareCar

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I was talking about journalists.
> 
> Why the Morava corridor turns north at its east end to Pojate and not south to Aleksinac?


There's more traffic coming to that region from the north than from the south?

I used a previous map to illustrate which sections have been signed for in the past few days (Green lines with red arrows), and what the overall lenght of sections that have financing and construction secured looks like (blue brackets). Just last year it seemed very unrealistic to me that these two motorways would get financing and construction, but now it has become reality. :cheers: 

Soon, one will be able to drive from Horgos (the border to Hungary) to Pozega (40km behind Cacak and just 20km outside of Uzice) without leaving the motorway. That would be a drive of around 370km's and would take around 3 hours, instead of the current 5-6 hours, making Serbia a lot smaller for the people who have to travel inside of it, from one city to another. 

People travelling from Belgrade to the Zlatibor region (Uzice, Mount Zlatibor, Tara National Park) or the other way around, currently need around 3.5 - 4 hours - when the motorway to Pozega is completed they will only need around 1.5-2 hours. Travelling times to and from (and within) the Western and Central regions of Serbia will be cut in half. 

Cacak, Kraljevo, Krusevac (and by proxy of the 20km distant Pozega, Uzice) are all major cities and municipalities and will all be connected to a motorway that connects them all. Today, short distances of 50-100km's take between 1-2 hours, there is no easy and quick way for the people in that region to move between those cities, even short distances take a long time and are tiresome to drive because of the roads. 
These two motorways (Belgrade - Pozega and Pojate - Preljina) will put around 1 mil people within 30km's of a full-profile motorway. 

And, what is also important and has been forgotten, these new motorways provide a very quick connection to the new Morava airport that has been built right between Cacak and Kraljevo, pretty much in the center of the region, equally accessible from all directions. With these new motorways, 1 million people will be within a 1 hour drive of the new airport! That provides a lot of potential for the new airport, together with the 3 large tourist regions that are within a 1-2 hour drive from the airport, which is much closer than the Belgrade airport.










Location of Obrenovac, Ub in respect to Belgrade, and the Belgrade bypass:











Dimitrovgrad bypass:


----------



## Singidunum

Marked with yellow what is signed to be built by Chinese companies










They are also probably going to be involved in the new central station for Belgrade, railway on corridor X, new thermal power station in Kostolac and the Danube-Aegan canal :cheers:

2nd Danube bridge in Belgrade, Ruma-Šabac and the Morava corridor are built by China Road and Bridge Corporation

Corridor XI is built by Shandong Hi-Speed Group Corporation (Shandong Gaosu Group)

Novi Sad - Srpska is to be built by Chongqing International Construction Corporation

Belgrade bypass is to be built by China Communications Construction


----------



## YU-AMC

Bojannn said:


> Hey guys, long time reader and this is my first time posting on this forum. I believe that the deal signed with the Chinese company is great news, at least we will get the sections completed in timely manner. But how far will the highway stop from Cacak and will there be a 4-lane highway toward the city of Uzice as this would make great economic sense and I am sure it would benefit the region greatly. Hopefully the plan will change from Pozega to Ivanjica and it goes further west toward the Zlatibor Mountain current conditions from Uizce to Zlatibor over Cajetina aren’t that pleasant to drive on, and if Zlatibor wants to attract foreign visitors the highway would be greatly appreciated.


When I was at Pojate for the first time in my life, it looked as some motorway was planned to meet the E75 right there. They have a bigger toll junction down there.


----------



## MHN

All that pre-contract signing are great news, for the new year's start!



CrazySerb said:


> Here is the closest thing resembling some sort of "master plan":


*CrazySerb*, as always, great deal of information :cheers2: .
Could you post the source for the above plan/map? I need it at a higher resolution.


----------



## CrazySerb

Here's a somewhat larger version:


----------



## CrazySerb

Two pics from Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway:


----------



## sallae2

MHN said:


> *CrazySerb*, as always, great deal of information :cheers2: .
> Could you post the source for the above plan/map? I need it at a higher resolution.


900 x 1238

http://www.belehrad.sk/images/dalnice.jpg

it is old map from 2006
i believe it is unofficial map


----------



## rbagio85

CrazySerb said:


> Two pics from Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway:


This are old photos,I've passed there few days ago,and all visible bridges are nearly completed,too bad it was soon to be dark,I could't take some photos.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Homefront said:


> Is Belgrade Bypass finished ?


No.


----------



## YU-AMC

MareCar said:


> Talk about typical Alpine rip-off. They get themselves those jobs with a low price offer, and once they are in the middle of it they simply double the price.
> 
> 10% is a miscalculation. 125% is a properly calculated rip-off.


Bring in the chinese to show them how it's done. There is way too much drama with austrian companies.


----------



## danielstan

I imagine what would have European press say if a Chinese company would have claim such money after the work was done... Doubling the price after work was started has become a habit in Eastern Europe, while the perpetrators are those that give us lessons.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbia invites bids for construction of Belgrade bypass road section - TED*



> 7.2.2013 12:30:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Serbian state-owned road construction and maintenance company Putevi Srbije is inviting bids for the construction of a section of the Belgrade bypass road, a notice in the EU procurement journal indicated on Thursday.


:cheers:



> *Serbia extends bidding deadline in Bela Palanka-Pirot road tender until Jul 8*
> 
> 6.2.2013 14:49:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> State-owned motorway company Koridori Srbije said on Wednesday that the bidding deadline in the tender for the construction of the 22 kilometre Bela Palanka–Pirot road section has been pushed back to July 8 from February 7.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some fresh photos from Batajnica interchange of Belgrade's bypass motorway:
































































Source: Jankauskas, Beobuild.rs


----------



## RoadEngineer

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wait a second, Alpine offered to build the motorway for € 60 million and now they want an additional € 74 million? Which means the total price would not be € 60 million but € 134 million, more than twice that? Talk about a miscalculation...


Alpine has signed the contract for 31 057 203.55 EUR exactly! I can not understand the journalists who are writing without any responsibility. Especially government representatives must know the facts. Mr. Djurovic obviously doesn t know.


----------



## sallae2

^^ Alpine got two sections Pirot (East) - Dimitrovgrad € 30 mil, and Dimitrovgrad bypass € 30 mil. This two combined are € 60 mil.

They might be asking additional € 74 mil for both sections, although most likely unforeseen expenses they are claiming at Dimitrovgrad bypass section.


----------



## RoadEngineer

sallae2 said:


> ^^ Alpine got two sections Pirot (East) - Dimitrovgrad € 30 mil, and Dimitrovgrad bypass € 30 mil. This two combined are € 60 mil.
> 
> They might be asking additional € 74 mil for both sections, although most likely unforeseen expenses they are claiming at Dimitrovgrad bypass section.


Sallae2, wrong. Officially information from employer (Koridor 10 d.o.o): http://www.koridor10.rs/images/dimitrovgrad.pdf


----------



## sallae2

^^ yup, that's the one and here is the other one worth € 30 mil

http://www.koridor10.rs/userfiles/files/PIDB_Notification_of_Award_031110.pdf


----------



## RoadEngineer

sallae2 said:


> ^^ yup, that's the one and here is the other one worth € 30 mil
> 
> http://www.koridor10.rs/userfiles/files/PIDB_Notification_of_Award_031110.pdf


There are four LOTs? I didn't know, sorry! That is serious scope of works.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade's Ada bridge - January 2013 update*


----------



## Arnorian

Plan of the Pojate-Preljina motorway:


----------



## smokiboy

Arnorian, thanks for posting the map of the proposed route for the Pojate-Preljina motorway. It seems rather ambitious, and I don't really like that the motorway will be so close to the river. 

Do you have a link where to find other similar maps to Serbian highways?


----------



## Livada

^^










E75 (Leskovac - Macedonian border)


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks Meadow ;-)

From the first map you posted I could follow the route of the Belgrad Inner Ring Road in New Belgrad, and it seems to me that it unnecessarily parallels the E70 motorway, and so close. Is the traffic volume so high on E70 in New Belgrad that a parallel highway is necessary?

I would think that a more westerly route, toward Surčin would make more sense. That way it would serve a wider area of New Belgrad. But I realize that there may not be space for such a westerly route.


----------



## Palance

Titovo Užice... was it really so hard to use a more accurate map?


----------



## sallae2

smokiboy said:


> From the first map you posted I could follow the route of the Belgrad Inner Ring Road in New Belgrad, and it seems to me that it unnecessarily parallels the E70 motorway, and so close. *Is the traffic volume so high on E70 in New Belgrad* that a parallel highway is necessary?


section: BGD (Tošin Bunar) - BGD (petlja "Mostar") 
length: 4.9 km 
aadt: 136,115 
(in 2011)

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/brojanje/pgds_2011_m_net_lat.pdf


----------



## Livada

> Is the traffic volume so high on E70 in New Belgrad that a parallel highway is necessary?


Yes, it is. But that traffic is lower after Ada bridge finished 2012.



> Titovo Užice... was it really so hard to use a more accurate map?


This is old military topography map, it's the most accurate maps, and they have a very high usage today.


----------



## darko06

E.g. A11+11 means (two lanes covered wth asphalt, each of them is 11 meters wide)
E.g. 9A7 means (overall width of road: 9 meters)(width of traffic surface, covered with asphalt: 7 meters).
E.g. 6M4 means (overall width of road: 6 meters)(width of traffic surface, finished as MacAdam: 4 meters).
These numbers were used by military officers for planning of transports or operations with tanks. Such maps exist for all parts of former SFRofY, Slovenia included.
(300)


----------



## Arnorian

smokiboy said:


> It seems rather ambitious, and I don't really like that the motorway will be so close to the river.
> 
> Do you have a link where to find other similar maps to Serbian highways?


There is no choice but to route it near the river, closer to the edge of the valley is a practically unbroken chain of fused villages. The Western Morava is not a big river, it'll not be a problem.

I don't have any other maps, this one is the first detailed one of any motorway to be released.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ They have some work left in between Split and Dubrovnik, but yeah, their network is almost completed.


----------



## suvi genije

cinxxx said:


> Vârseţ is not really a big town, I'm guessing maybe 1 Billion RSD?


 I think you're right, Vârseţ is much smaller than Темишвар.


----------



## suvi genije

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ They have some work left in between Split and Dubrovnik, but yeah, their network is almost completed.


 Almost, only few things:
- part between Ploce and Dubrovnik is in discussion because of small part across teritory of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina
- part between Osijek and Hungarian border (CVc)
- completition of Y motorway on Istrian peninsula
and some smaller tasks
Anyway, both Serbia and Romania are far behind...


----------



## cinxxx

suvi genije said:


> I think you're right, Vârseţ is much smaller than Темишвар.


I intentionally wrote the name in Romanian, also because of the (still) significant number of Romanians living there (no provocation there ). Timisoara has a Serb minority too.

:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Ada bridge, official photos for the month of February 2013:


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Interesting photo of Ada bridge from a distance...


----------



## CrazySerb

Zemun-Borca bridge:




vladygark said:


> *07/03/2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Аутор: *Борчанац*
> 
> Извор: http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=360&start=2525





vladygark said:


> *10/03/2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autor: Teča sa Dunava


----------



## suvi genije

cinxxx said:


> I intentionally wrote the name in Romanian, also because of the (still) significant number of Romanians living there (no provocation there ). Timisoara has a Serb minority too.
> 
> :cheers:


 Yes, there are many Romanians and Vlachs in Serbia, roughly 75 000 people, and 11 000 from that number in Vrsac. 
Many are living in Ovca, a suburb of Belgrade. Our dear friends.


----------



## cinxxx

suvi genije said:


> Yes, there are many Romanians and Vlachs in Serbia, roughly 75 000 people, and 11 000 from that number in Vrsac.
> *Many are living in Ovca*, a suburb of Belgrade. Our dear friends.


Makes sense, it's within historical Banat region


----------



## Arnorian

ww87 said:


> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8325/refkartabgni04febpdfmod.jpg
> 
> http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/4610/refkartanismak04feb.jpg


Detailed maps of the Belgrade-Niš and Niš-Macedonian border sections of E-75.

Legend:
pink circle - interchange
yellow circle - planned interchange
white bar - toll plaza, to be removed
yellow bar - planned toll plaza
blue triangle - gas station
yellow triangle -planned gas station
green trapezoid - parking/rest stop
yellow trapezoid - planned parking/rest stop
purple house - motel
yellow house - planned motel
yellow hexagon - TIR center
black square - maintenance base
red bar - over/underpass


----------



## CrazySerb

Confirmation that Austria's firm Alpine Gmbh continued work on Nis-Dimitrovgrad section, following contract-cancellation threats....Google-translated:

If it was up to me, I would have turfed them but I'm guessing Serbia's government doesn't have the stomach for it, especially now as they chase some mythical date for EU entry talks - wouldn't look good :|



> *"Alpina" continued work on the Corridor*
> 
> V. N. | 14 mart 2013th 20:53 | Comments: 0
> 
> The Austrian company will be fired on the section of Corridor 10 to Dimitrovgrad, as continued work in a timely manner. Threatened to terminate the contract due to the delay of 18 months
> 
> Austrian "Alpini" We are threatened with dismissal on the section of Corridor 10 from Pirot to Dimitrovgrad, since in a timely manner continued to work, reveals the "News" Dmitar Djurovic, director of "Corridor of Serbia."
> 
> At construction sites are presently engaged 67 workers Austrian company. They are made of concrete and work on the bridge over the Nisava and Erma. As soon as the weather allows, and that should be the end of next week, will drastically increase the number of builders and business will go full steam ahead.
> 
> - Construction season starts, and not just the "Alpina", but all the other performers will have to conform to agreed timelines - Djurovic said. - This will be strictly controlled. "Alpina" continued to work before 15 days, but in the future there is no excuse or justification. The company has filed claims for compensation for about 74 million and almost every day we have a meeting with them about the situation and control sections for the cost so far of work.
> 
> Due to the delay of 18 months Austrians threatened cancellation of the contract and withdrawal of bank guarantee if you do not continue to work at the beginning of the construction season. Part of Pirot to Dimitrovgrad, promised a "Alpina", will be completed by the end of this year, which is the new term for certain facilities at the Dimitrovgrad bypass, while the entire route of the seven bridges should be opened to traffic by the end of 2014




*Greece's Terna to finish two tunnels near Dimitrovgrad by summer 2014 *



> Sunday, 03/17/2013|15:02 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> Greece's Terna is going to finish the construction of two large tunnels near Dimitrovgrad, on the eastern branch of Corridor X, within the next 15 months, Terna Executive Director for Foreign Operations Statis Natsis told Tanjug news agency Friday.
> 
> On the occasion of the official start of the construction season in Serbia, Natsis said that the work on other sections of Corridor X would also be resumed at full capacity


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## mpeculea

Beautiful pictures. It is a really nice and slender structure. My respects.


----------



## CrazySerb

Another Chinese firm shows interest for Belgrade's motorway bypass....



> *Serbian transport min says China's Sinohydro eyes Belgrade bypass project*
> March 19, 2013 14:46 CET
> 
> *BELGRADE (Serbia), March 19 (SeeNews) - Chinese state-owned hydropower engineering and construction company Sinohydro is interested in the 250 million euro ($323.8 million) project for the construction of a Belgrade bypass, the transport ministry of the Balkan country said.*
> 
> The funds for the whole Serbian section of pan-European transport Corridor X have been secured. A total of 220 kilometres (km) from the section's 330 km length have been completed while works on the remaining 110 km are on track, Serbian transport minister Milutin Mrkonjic said in a statement published on the ministry's website on Monday.
> 
> The only section that is yet to be contracted is the Belgrade bypass, Mrkonjic noted, adding that the construction works on it are expected to take 18 months.
> 
> *Czech and Azerbaijani companies are also in talks with Serbian state-owned motorway company Koridori Srbije on the Belgrade bypass project, Koridori Srbije director Dmitar Djurovic said in the same statement.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ($=0.772 euro)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Earthworks and bridge works of the motorway between Ub and Lajkovac are now visible in Google Earth. There are two trumpet interchanges at Lajkovac.

Additionally some earthworks of A3 are also visible west of Bela Pelanka.


----------



## suvi genije

^^
Construction of Ub-Lajkovac (12,5 km) section started in summer 2010, and deadline was max 2 years. Now it's far from ending.
You can see some parts even covered with asphalt for 2012 elections marketing.


----------



## rbagio85

I've read here that Alpine resumed works on stretch between Pirot and Dimitrovgrad,but when I was going toward Bulgaria,I wasn't able to see any of machines or workers on site,I was really disappointed.


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting...




> March 22, 2013 | 15:26
> *EU Delegation head asks for clear plan for Corridor 10*
> Source: Tanjug
> 
> *BELGRADE -- Head of the EU Delegation to Serbia Vincent Degert has requested a clear plan for Corridor 10 from the Transportation Ministry and Corridors of Serbia company.*
> 
> He requested a plan outlining the priorities and deadlines for the completion of Corridor 10 in the country.
> 
> He noted that the highway was very important for Europe.
> 
> Transportation Minister Milutin Mrkonjić held a meeting with several ambassadors at the Serbian government, at which Degert said that three Corridor 10 sections were at risk due to delays and failure to withdraw funds.
> 
> These are the section near Vladičin Han, the Bancarevo tunnel on the eastern leg from Niš to the Bulgarian border, and the section from Ćiflik to Pirot.
> 
> Degert said he had been assured by Corridors of Serbia Director Dmitar Đurović that the problems at these sections would be overcome and that the planned pace for the rest of the year would be honored.
> 
> Before some 20 representatives of European embassies and international financial institutions (the European Investment Bank, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the World Bank), Mrkonjić and Đurović talked about numerous activities under way on the construction of Corridor 10, noting that all sections had been activated and that contractors still needed to begin works on some.
> 
> They added that European companies, which are the chief contractors on Corridor 10, were also responsible for some of the delays.
> 
> *When asked whether the meeting with European representatives was held because of their opposition to the Serbian government's talks with Chinese companies about the construction of the Belgrade bypass, which is part of Corridor 10, Mrkonjić said this was a part of the reason. *
> 
> “The meeting took place primarily because they had asked for it at the Kopaonik Business Forum, because they wanted to know how far along the works have gotten,” he said.
> 
> *Mrkonjić noted that European banks would be given priority if they want to finance the bypass, adding that Serbia had to negotiate with the Chinese over Corridor 11 as well, in order to get the job done and that the Serbian section of Corridor 10 would be finished in two to three years. *
> 
> Đurović said at least 40 kilometers of the highway would be completed this year, adding that EUR 1.2bn had been allocated for Corridor 10.


----------



## CrazySerb

Sort of expected reaction from our Greek friends, who donated a considerable sum of money towards construction of motorways in Serbia a few years back - money that has apparently been sitting unused due largely to the incompetence of the country's infrastructure ministry...hno: :doh:




> 3/22/2013 6:31:00 PM
> 
> *Greece could withdraw part of donation from HP*
> 
> BELGRADE – The Greek government is considering withdrawing a large part of the donation from Hellenic Plan (HP) for building a section of Corridor 10 in southern Serbia, head of the company Koridori Srbije Dmitar Djurovic said on Friday, adding he, however, did not expect it to happen.
> 
> *Djurovic noted that EUR 88.7 million from HP were meant for building the south section of Corridor 10 from Donji Neradovac to Levosoj.
> 
> "The Greek government issued one piece of information, that because of the situation the country was in, it was withdrawing investments for projects not under way," Djurovic told reporters.*
> 
> The section between Donji Neradovac and Srpska Kuca is being built, he stated, adding that it cost EUR 21.8 million and was 63 percent completed.
> 
> HP includes the construction of the section between Srpska Kuca and Levosoj as well, which is worth EUR 39.9 million, and the funding for that section could be lost, Djurovic noted.
> 
> There is still around EUR 27 million left from HP that are uncertain as well, because the purpose for the funds had yet to be decided, he pointed out.
> 
> Photo Tanjug, D.Peternek


----------



## CrazySerb

Highway patrol :nuts:


----------



## smokiboy

So, from what I have read in the press lately it appears that the second carriage way of the Beograd ring road motorway will be completed before the 'last' section towards Bubanj Potok is even started. Is that right? I mean granted, those 'last' 7km or so has a few tunnels and viaducts to be built, but without this 'last' section the ring road is almost pointless because it does not offer a bypass. Shouldn't they complete this section even as a 'half motorway' first, before any other section is built?


----------



## CrazySerb

I haven't seen anything in the media that would suggest that...nothing is yet for sure, the government is still negotiating with various firms and financiers about the bypass project:



> *New companies to work on Belgrade bypass soon *
> Monday, 04/01/2013|15:39 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> The Ministry of Transportation and the Koridori Srbije company are conducting intensive negotiations with a number of companies interested in completing the Belgrade bypass, people at Koridori Srbije told Tanjug news agency today.
> 
> Koridori Srbije expects a contractor to be selected soon. They are talking with companies from China, Czech Republic, Azerbaijan and Italy, and there is also an interested construction company from Palestine.
> 
> The plan is to finish the Belgrade bypass, which is an important part of the Road Corridor X, in a year and a half.
> 
> *Contract will be given to the best bidder, which will have to do the job in the shortest time possible.
> 
> - Although the contract will be concluded for a period of two years, we will insist that the work be carried out in three shifts so it could be completed in a year and a half - people at Koridori Srbije pointed out.*
> 
> With the completion of the Belgrade bypass and the Zemun-Borca Bridge on the Danube, all requirements for the relocation of transit traffic from Belgrade will be met.
> 
> The work on the bypass is financed by the European Investment Bank, while the investor is the public company Putevi Srbije.
> 
> Once completed, the Belgrade bypass will be about 47 kilometers long.


----------



## CrazySerb

New expressway announced - sort of - what with just announced diversion of funds from a recently approved Russian billion dollar loan for modernization of Serbia's railways that would have included completion of work on long ago begun Valjevo-Loznica railway line towards the much more urgent work on railway Corridor 10 (Belgrade-Novi Sad railway section) , minister of regional development has announced something of a compensation plan - a new expressway to connect the city of Valjevo with Corridor 11 (Belgrade-Bar motorway) instead, something that local & regional politicians have been urging for years - the new link will be modelled on the currently U/C Kragujevac-Batocina expressway. No info about when the the project will start or how much will it cost.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new inner-city expressway is increasingly starting to take shape ... some fresh photos from the Yuri Gagarin interchange, part of the southern access infrastructure for the new Ada bridge:



> One of the most active construction sites is certainly the northern approaches to the new bridge over Ada. Intensive work is taking place in both directions, from the bridge towards the train station "Novi Beograd" and vice versa, from the station towards the bridge. The road structure closer to the railway line will be connected first, where only one hundred meters is left to complete until joining. Separate structure intended as rail corridor crossed the Yuri Gagarin street, while on the second road viaduct they are forming segments above the street. The construction of pillars for two ramps is also completed, where first will provide access to the bridge from the Antifasisticke borbe street and second exit from the bridge at the OTC.
> 
> New Belgrade's approach to the bridge consists of two elevated road structures with three lanes each, separated by a third corridor designed for rail transport. This rail corridor will sink to the ground at the Djordje Stanojevic street, while the structures holding road transport will reach ground farther away, before the intersection with the Red Army Boulevard. Including other section towards Tosin Bunar street, the total length of the access road is three kilometers and the elevated section will connect with other traffic through entry and exit ramps, while at-grade section will have classical 4-way intersections.
> 
> Works on bridging Yuri Gagarin street continue, so drivers currently use only one lane in each direction. Currently they are installing fittings in preparation for concreting the remaining fields of road structure over passing the Yuri Gagarin street. It is expected that by the end of April this section will be completed, when drivers will start using all six lanes again. Although planned for June of this year, the end of construction within Lot 2 phase will be postponed until the autumn.
> 
> The building site is divided into five sections and the total length of access from the train station to the bridge is 800 meters. The roads are built on 170 pillars, where all three structures are composed of 48 individual fields and small structures. Overall it takes about 25,000 cubic meters of concrete and 3,000 tons of reinforcement to build all of reinforced concrete structures. The total width of the road on the first kilometer after the bridge is 40 meters. After landing on the ground just before the Red Army Boulevard, the traffic on the remaining two kilometers is 43 meters wide, including both as in this pedestrian and bicycle paths. The roads are designed to take about 12,000 vehicles per hour, with speed limits, which will be provided to meet urban conditions.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest uncertainty is deadline for the section towards Tosin Bunar street, where the tender process haven’t yet started. The Land Development Agency voiced expectations that the tender for the contractor will be completed by the end of the year, and in accordance with the rules of the European Investment Bank, which finances this part of the Ada bridge project.


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Quite an expensive & complicated project - by the time its completed, this 17km expressway will have cost well over a billion euros. For now, the emphasis has been on the Ada bridge and the New Belgrade side, with no word yet on when the next phase of the project, which includes a handful of tunnels, will begin. Actually, it may end up being postponed - to await better days. 










New Belgrade side:






Belgrade (Old town) side:


----------



## tfd543

any news about rehabilitation of old beska bridge and Novi sad bypass ?


----------



## Arnorian

Te rehabilitation of the bridge is ongoing, and the last stretch of the motorway near Novi Sad should be finished soon.


----------



## AbuDhabiBoy

i guess Corridor 10 ( Nis-Dimtrovgrad ) is finished around 2015-16 or ?


----------



## suvi genije

AbuDhabiBoy said:


> i guess Corridor 10 ( Nis-Dimtrovgrad ) is finished around 2015-16 or ?


 2016 is closer to reality, even that depends on many things (political willingness, funds, good contracts with building companies)


----------



## CrazySerb

Drive through Siceva gorge...






That would be this...


----------



## CrazySerb

(Re)construction of Novi Sad's landmark Zezelj bridge progressing well...



vladygark said:


> Slike i komentari korisnika Mali Panta sa Rail Serbia foruma: http://railserbia.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5769&start=20
> 
> Fotografije od 03.04.2013.
> 
> Betoniranje naglavne grede stuba broj 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sastavljena konstrukcija sa Sremske strane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napreduje se ka stubu broj 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sa Sremske strane je sastavljena konstrukcija u dužini od oko 150m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gradilište sa Bačke strane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sa Sremske strane su inženjeri proveravali da li je trenutno poslednji segment pravilno postavljen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gradilište sa Sremske strane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betoniranje naglavne grede i pobijanje šipova koji će biti pomoć pri montaži.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pripreme na Bačkoj strani za sastavljanje konstrukcije.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Court rules in favour of Serbia in dispute with Austria's Porr, Alpine - media*



> 15.4.2013 15:09:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> The International Court of Arbitration in Paris ruled in favour of Serbia in its dispute with a consortium of Austrian builders Alpine Mayreder and Porr AG, Belgrade-based media reported.


Hallelujah 

This is by the way in regards to the failed Horgos-Pozega motorway concession contract.

There's still the small matter of new Beska bridge - Alpine is demanding more than double the contracted price - some ~100 million euros. :doh:


----------



## Lollin

I have a question. To continue construction work in the area of ​​Pirot - Dimitrovgrad?


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest map of Serbia's motorway/expressway network - showing sections that have either been built, are currently U/C, or planned (in various stages of preparation).

Its in Serbian but pretty self-explanatory:


----------



## CrazySerb

*World Bank approved Serbia a $ 100 million Loan for the Roads *
Monday, 04/29/2013|13:06 | Source: Tanjug



> Board of Executive Directors of the World Bank has granted Serbia a loan of 100 million dollars for the improvement of road infrastructure and road safety.
> 
> According to the press release of the World Bank, a better road network will improve the competitiveness of Serbia and provide to population easier and safer access to the workplace, markets and social services.
> 
> A new project for the rehabilitation of the road network and road safety will contribute to the financing of periodic maintenance and rehabilitation works, partial enlargement of asphalt, improving traffic signals and the reconstruction of road objects, as well as connecting roads for 35-40 sections, in a total length of 800-810 kilometers .
> 
> In addition, the project will provide signalization, traffic slow down measures and equipment for roads on an additional 1,000 kilometers of road network in the country, which will further increase the safety of roads in Serbia.
> 
> The project is designed to encourage the implementation of road maintenance management reforms.
> 
> This project, funded by the World Bank, is part of a broader effort by international financial institutions, including the European Investment Bank (EIB) and European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD), to assist Serbia in the implementation of the Rehabilitation Programme for the national road network, with the aim of improving the quality of and safety on the priority road routes, thus improving the connectivity of the entire road network.
> 
> The first phase of the program for the rehabilitation of the road network in Serbia, supported by the three international financial institutions, will cover about 1,100 kilometers.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Ilic and 'Shandong Group' agreed on the details of the Contract for Construction of a part of the highway on Corridor 11 *
Monday, 04/29/2013|15:34 | Source: Tanjug



> Minister of Construction and Urban Planning, Velimir Ilic and representatives of the Chinese "Shandong Highspeed Group" agreed on the details of the signing of the contract for construction of part of the highway on Corridor 11, it was announced by the Ministry of Construction and Urban Planning.
> This Chinese company is going to build a highway from Obrenovac to Ub and from Lajkovac to Ljig, and the Ministry and "Shandong Highspeed Group" signed a pre-contract at the end of last year.
> On April, 25th, Ilic met with the governor of the Chinese province of Shandong, Zhang Chaochao, Ambassador of China in Belgrade Dzang Vansu and other representatives of Shandong and Chinese company.
> Chinese Ambassador expressed his satisfaction with the dynamics of project preparations with the Ministry of Construction and Urban Planning and on that occasion he referred to the traditionally good relations of the two countries.
> Chinese leadership pays great attention to Chinese-Serbian relations in the political, and economic spheres, "seeing Serbia as an important strategic partner of Eastern Europe," said Vansu, as it was stated in the release


----------



## CrazySerb

Northern branch of the new city expressway (SMT) taking shape:


----------



## Mali

I can see this part of Belgrade developing rapidly once the new bridge is built. I think Belgrade has so much potential, as long as it's well planned. So many illegal objects have been built in Kotez/Krnjaca, what can only be referred to as urban clusterf*ck. 



CrazySerb said:


> Northern branch of the new city expressway (SMT) taking shape:


----------



## solaar

Mali said:


> I can see this part of Belgrade developing rapidly once the new bridge is built. I think Belgrade has so much potential, as long as it's well planned. So many illegal objects have been built in Kotez/Krnjaca, what can only be referred to as urban clusterf*ck.


But there are no real development plans for that part of newly claimed city land. Bunch of warehouses and small industrial compounds along the new road and near the bridge are most likely to be build, I'm afraid.


----------



## CrazySerb

5/29/2013 1:24:00 PM

*Road infrastructure- biggest problem of region*



> VIENNA - The Balkans Infrastructure and Construction Summit, in which Serbian Minister of Regional Development and Local Self-Government Verica Kalanovic is taking part, opened in Vienna on Wednesday.
> 
> Opening the two-day meeting organized by the International Research Networks (IRN), General Secretary at the Austrian Ministry of Foreign Affairs Johannes Kirle said that the integration of the Western Balkans is very important for Austria and for the European Union as a whole.
> 
> In relation to that, Kirle voiced opinion that Serbia has good chance of obtaining a start date for EU entry talks. He also expressed hope that Bosnia-Herzegovina will continue with reforms and submit a request for EU membership.
> 
> Austrian firms were the first to enter the regional market, and with around EUR 12 billion, Austria is the biggest investor in the region, said Kirle, who had a bilateral meeting with Kalanovic ahead of the summit.
> 
> He said that the region has highly skilled workforce, but noted that it is rather difficult to invest when there is no adequate road infrastructure.
> 
> Kirle underscored that investments in road and energy infrastructure must constitute a priority.
> 
> Croatian Ambassador to Austria Gordan Bakota noted that his country will become an EU member state on July 1, and that it is using the EU funds dedicated to an infrastructure revamp.
> 
> Bosnia-Herzegovina's (BiH) Deputy Minister of Communications and Transport Rudo Vidovic noted that his country got the pro-EU government following the last elections, and that it is ready to step up the efforts to get the EU candidate status.
> 
> "BiH is creating conditions for speedy economic growth. Hydro and energy potential, the need for development of road infrastructure will be a generator of BiH's growth in the coming period," he said.
> 
> The summit is aimed at connecting the governments of the Balkan countries, international financial institutions and potential investors.
> 
> The summit, whose media partner is Tanjug, is bringing together government officials, representatives of international institutions and foreign investors.
> 
> 
> *Serbia fully networked by highways by 2020*
> 
> 
> Verica Kalanovic, Serbia's minister of regional development and local self-government, voiced confidence in Vienna on Wednesday that by 2020, Serbia will be fully networked by highways, have good connections to neighbors and be a part of the system of pan-European highways.
> 
> “We are not building infrastructure just to equip Serbia well in terms of infrastructure and improve its business environment, but we envision Serbia as a country that is firmly connected to its neighbors and extends the network toward major corridors,” underlined the minister at the Balkans Infrastructure and Construction Summit.
> 
> At the gathering organized by the International Research Networks (IRN), Kalanovic underlined anew in a presentation entitled “Flexible models of financing of big infrastructure projects in Serbia” that infrastructure is a basis for development of every society, noting that without a developed infrastructure, there can be no economic growth, better living standard and investments.
> 
> She also noted that for Serbia, the previous period was characterized by a change of borders and names, and that since 2006 (Montenegro's declaration of independence and the break-up of the State Union of Serbia and Montenegro) the country has been in its current form.
> 
> “In 2006, Serbia faced new challenges: the inherited infrastructure was the one that belonged to a big country, the former Yugoslavia, and did not suit Serbia, as it was strategically defined to connect big Yugoslav cities,” she explained.
> 
> Out of 18 Serbian cities with over 100,000 citizens, 15 were not linked to modern roads, she said, adding that the task of infrastructure development lay ahead of the government, so it delivered a strategic decision to draft a plan of development by 2020.
> 
> “The strategy envisages that almost all cities with over 100, 000 citizens will be connected by modern roads which will be either highways or high-speed roads,” Kalanovic explained.


----------



## Singidunum

This map is :rofl:


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

Some fresh aerial shots of Belgrade's new northern expressway and Danube bridge...mared on the map as "SMT":


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## Gaetano Caridi

Crazy Serb"..from where are these photos?


----------



## Gaetano Caridi

WHen Serbia is going to open the lot Pirot Dimitrovgrad(which month)?And can you tell me something about the lot Dimitrovgrad – Granica sa Bugarskom (8,7km)?thank you in advance!


----------



## vectom

http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/company/photoArticle.php?id=700245&path=niskogradnja_080312.jpg

according to this statement (from 08. March, so three months ago), rough dates are the end of 2013 for Pirot (east) - Dimitrovgrad, and the end of 2014 for Dimitrovgrad bypass (that also includes that lot you were asking).

However, real reports from construction sites aren't encouraging at all so far.


----------



## Gaetano Caridi

Vectom thank you!And for Dimitrovgrad – Granica sa Bugarskom (8,7km)?I saw this yesterday in serbian site for projects ,but only the km and the lots?Do you know if there is projection or a preparation for real cnstruction actions?It's very important lot because of the border Kalotina-Gradina


----------



## suvi genije

Singidunum said:


> This map is :rofl:


 Ups, there's no Toplica highway. 
I hope our friend Forestpk doesn't visit international thread, cause he'll go crazy:nuts:


----------



## nixazmaj

Gaetano Caridi said:


> Vectom thank you!And for Dimitrovgrad – Granica sa Bugarskom (8,7km)?I saw this yesterday in serbian site for projects ,but only the km and the lots?Do you know if there is projection or a preparation for real cnstruction actions?It's very important lot because of the border Kalotina-Gradina


Works started in 2010., except for tunnels, they started in 2011. in google earth u can see some works on that lot.


----------



## Gaetano Caridi

yes i saw that yesterday!the picture from google earth ...do you know when is made?


----------



## keokiracer

Gaetano Caridi said:


> the picture from google earth ...do you know when is made?


The Imagery Date is at the bottom of the pic


----------



## Gaetano Caridi

may be there is development since then!I hope somebody post photos to show us the real situation


----------



## keber

I didn't know Google still releases new black & white photos.


----------



## Alex_ZR

keber said:


> I didn't know Google still releases new black & white photos.


It isn't on the "main view", you can see it only if you turn on timeline.


----------



## CrazySerb

Gaetano Caridi said:


> Crazy Serb"..from where are these photos?


They're from a blog that deals with news & events that concern Belgrade's various communities situated on the left bank of Danube...

http://www.lobi-info.rs/


----------



## CrazySerb

Negotiations with Chinese concerning completion of missing sections of Belgrade's motorway bypass enter "final phase"...Google-translated:



> Minister of Transport DIPL. ENGINEER. Graz. MILUTIN MRKONJIĆ met with representatives of Chinese corporation for their participation at the conclusion of the Belgrade bypass
> 
> Minister of Transport of the Republic of Serbia graduate. engineer. construction. Milutin Mrkonjic met with representatives of the Government of the Chinese company CMEC (Chinese Mechanical Engineering Corporation), led by Director General Wei Hinjiem and Head of Economic Department of the Embassy of the People's Republic of China in Belgrade Chu Lijankijem on the continued cooperation between the two countries and the concretization of the participation of one of the largest companies in the field of Civil Engineering at the end of the remaining sections of the Belgrade bypass on Corridor 10
> 
> After getting a great deal on the construction of a bridge across the Danube, between Zemun and Borca and sections of the so-called. Adriatic highway with a length of 50 kilometers of Corridor 11, and judging from the conversations and assurances from the leaders of these companies in Serbia will be in the road infrastructure in the near future to include a third korparacije from one of the most powerful countries in the world.
> 
> On his first visit to the Memorandum of Understanding signed on 11th March 2013. at the Ministry of Transport Serbian Minister Mrkonjic and members of the Chinese delegation yesterday "in the second round of negotiations," agreed the content of the next steps regarding the financial structure and to define ways of lending this important project.
> 
> Minister Mrkonjic insisted on the speed of resolving this issue.
> 
> On the basis of interstate agreements entire procedure could greatly facilitate, but not dismissed the possibility of the withdrawal of funds from the "Exim Bank" under good conditions, with which the Chinese representatives fully agreed. With the completion of this section, the traffic in Belgrade will be moved from the inner city, and greatly relieved and improved.
> 
> According to experts the works could be completed in seventeen months.
> 
> Today's meeting of the Minister Mrkonjića and Chinese representatives practically means the completion of the second phase of negotiations and entering the final definition of all aspects of the business with the Chinese contractor worth about 250 million euros.


----------



## Singidunum

Kad vidim odredjeni element inventara u toj kancelariji povraca mi se.


----------



## Arnorian

Me too.


----------



## Livada

Singidunum said:


> Kad vidim odredjeni element inventara u toj kancelariji povraca mi se.


Which element do you mean? :lol:


----------



## Singidunum

Ćubica.


----------



## Mali

Mene najvise nervira onaj konj sto visi na zidu, a o ovom kolazu sa lijeve strane da i ne govorim.


----------



## Singidunum

Pa na to sam i mislio :lol:


----------



## Gaetano Caridi

Someone from PIROT or Dimitrovgrad for photos?


----------



## rbagio85

Gaetano Caridi said:


> Someone from PIROT or Dimitrovgrad for photos?


Yesterday I passed that section,and it seem like nothing has been done for more than few months,few workers and machines around bridges ,at some points,but on the future road itself there was nobody .Looks deserted.:runaway:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the current status of E75 Leskovac - MK border? Are there segments completed as a motorway?


----------



## Singidunum

^^
Someone posted this the other day



ww87 said:


> На Google Maps, односно Google Earth, је објављен нови сателитски снимак са југа Србије, који датира од 21. 04. 2013. Може се видјети докле се дошло са изградњом "завршене" дионице од македонске границе до Левосоја.
> 
> Нова трака је углавном асфалтирана...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...осим овог малог дијела...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...а у близини Левосоја се појавило клизиште.


and this http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104050533&postcount=3713 GT



> Since last night I went through the direction of Presevo - Nis, first-hand information on the situation on the road. From Presevo to Levosoje still goes one traffic lane, about half way the traffic moves to the opposite lane and the landslide, which was on the right side is repaired. The part where they planned toll gate near Presevo not paved nor any work atm, just placed curbs. I do not think that this is the logical location it was better a few hundred meters before the border crossing. Approximately 2/3 of the direction Levosoje - Presevo no final layer of asphalt, but on one section they are working on this atm. From Levosoje to Srpska Kuca - nothing. From Srpska Kuca to Neradovac traffic goes on a newly constructed single motorway lane instead of a bypass road and at an earlier overpass Ristovac traffic crosses into the opposite lane, and although there is no final layer of asphalt it is much better than the bypass. The other half of the road is ready for paving.
> From Neradovac to Vladicin Han are the main earthworks and construction of bridges, culverts and the like. The intensity is very weak and works with any earthwork is not far advanced. The complete route is cut through except for a few short sections. From Vladicin Han to Grdelica - nothing. From Grdelica to Kopasnica ie. the beginning of the existing highway, they are clearing the route and the construction of bridges and culverts, and start to pile for the Grdelica interchange. Intensity of work is low. There are plenty of signs with speed limits and there are many illogical or old signs in some sections without any construction. Pay special attention when entering new sections of Levosoj and Srpska Kuca, quite narrow and sharp turns max speed up to 40 or there can be problems. It is similar with the redirection from one track to the other in both sections.
> I hope that this information could be someone who travels in this direction will be of benefit. Regards!


----------



## nixazmaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the current status of E75 Leskovac - MK border? Are there segments completed as a motorway?


Fresh video from national television http://www.rts.rs/upload/storyBoxFileData/2013/06/03/16533224/SAT 090613.flv

U can see some parts of new highway, but a lot of works more to do.


----------



## CrazySerb

Ada bridge and its access roads - progress report for May 2013:


----------



## cinxxx

Hello guys!

Not so on topic, but I don't know where to ask.
Is there a connection between Timisoara and Bela Crkva?
Bus, train?

Or maybe what are the connections of Bela Crkva to the border of Romania?

Thanks!


----------



## sallae2

deleted
(I mixed Bela Crkva with Vršac)


----------



## mpeculea

Impressive rig to hold up the section above the railway...


----------



## Alex_ZR

cinxxx said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Not so on topic, but I don't know where to ask.
> Is there a connection between Timisoara and Bela Crkva?
> Bus, train?
> 
> Or maybe what are the connections of Bela Crkva to the border of Romania?
> 
> Thanks!


As far as I know, there is no bus connection between Serbia and Romania. You can take a train from Timisoara to Vršac, and then bus from Vršac to Bela Crkva. I guess you plan to visit lakes there.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Actually it's not for me, from Germany it's a little far now . 
I saw *this event* on local Timisoara media, and gave the tip to a friend from home, but he has no car nor drivers license.

Is there a plan for buses or train from Vrsac?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

CrazySerb said:


> Ada bridge and its access roads - progress report for May 2013:


Is that a movie set in the back ground?

On google maps it's labeled as ''Terazije 1920''


----------



## Alex_ZR

cinxxx said:


> Is there a plan for buses or train from Vrsac?


Railway timetable:
http://w3.srbrail.rs/zsredvoznje/?lang=en

Local bus company from Vršac "Stup" web site (only in Serbian):
http://www.stup.rs/

(Click on "Red voznje" for timetable)


----------



## Alex_ZR

KIWIKAAS said:


> Is that a movie set in the back ground?
> 
> On google maps it's labeled as ''Terazije 1920''


It'a a theme park "Terazije 1920", which is a reconstruction of Terazije square how it looked back in 1920s.


----------



## CrazySerb

KIWIKAAS said:


> Is that a movie set in the back ground?
> 
> On google maps it's labeled as ''Terazije 1920''


Some sort of historic theme park...created primarily as a movie set:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djordje_rusic/sets/72157629681910356/with/7177609672/


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## CrazySerb

Handful of photos from the southern branch of Corridor 10 (Leskovac-Presevo, towards FYROM)


----------



## CrazySerb

Equally, if not more important, as Belgrade's new Zemun-Borca bridge is the reconstruction of destroyed Zezelj road & rail bridge in Novi Sad...its slated to open in late 2014:


----------



## threo2k

Nice


----------



## sallae2

*E-763*



zmajko said:


> These are photos from yesterday, made at section Brdjani-Preljina.
> Otherwise, in Brđani are works on tunnels, poured a good deal, but I did not photographed it. Further to Preljina is also a large number of construction machines that worked regardless that yesterday rained all day.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a view towards Preljina, this part is covered quite.
> 
> 
> 
> View on Brđani where excavation is done, this island has pole that relocated while I was at site.


..


----------



## sallae2

*E-80*



nixazmaj said:


> a few shots, 10 days old
> lot Prosek-Bancarevo E80
> 
> Bridge No. 2 over Nisava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge No. 3 over the regional road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regulation of Kunovica river and tubes


..


----------



## tfd543

Is the Beska bridge rehabilitation work finished and opened ?


----------



## ww87




----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

I have several questions about the map:
1. Would you update it regularly?
2. Are you sure that all sections between Nis and BG border are U/C? I think at least one is not tendered.
3. What would be the speed on Belgrade bypass when completed?
4. When would be finished the small section in Novi Sad?


----------



## Puležan

ww87 said:


>


Are those number designations (1, 2, 3...) introduced officially? The map shows Horgoš-NS-BG motorway as "*1*/E75", but it has always been M22. It seems like a very good idea:cheers: And if so, which route will carry designation "4"?


----------



## ww87

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I have several questions about the map:
> 1. Would you update it regularly?
> 2. Are you sure that all sections between Nis and BG border are U/C? I think at least one is not tendered.
> 3. What would be the speed on Belgrade bypass when completed?
> 4. When would be finished the small section in Novi Sad?



1. Yes.
2. Yes. Contract for the last sector, Čiflik - Pirot (east), was signed. → http://www.koridor10.rs/userfiles/files/01 CPI Notification of Award srp 310513.doc
3. 120 km/h
4. This summer.




Puležan said:


> Are those number designations (1, 2, 3...) introduced officially? The map shows Horgoš-NS-BG motorway as "*1*/E75", but it has always been M22. It seems like a very good idea:cheers: And if so, which route will carry designation "4"?


Yes, it's official. It is a new numbering of roads in Serbia. More about → http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/regulativa/uredba_o_kategorizaciji_puteva.pdf


----------



## CrazySerb

Great map though I feel something very crucial is missing - an enlarged map of Belgrade region somewhere in the corner, showing the two new city expressways currently U/C:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ww87 said:


> 3. 120 km/h


So why it is marked as an expressway? It won't have an emergency lane?


----------



## CrazySerb

That merely shows the current state of completion.


----------



## CrazySerb

Neat aerial video of Belgrade's Mostar interchange and Gazelle bridge:


----------



## MichiH

ww87 said:


>


Great map . Thanks!



ww87 said:


> Yes, it's official. It is a new numbering of roads in Serbia. More about → http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/regulativa/uredba_o_kategorizaciji_puteva.pdf


Will the IA roads be motorways and the IB roads 2x1 (or 2x2) expressways?

The IA roads will have the numbers 1 to 6. Why is the IA road 6 near _Uzice_ not on your map?

The numbering of the future expressway _Novi Sad_ - _Ruma _- _Sabac _will be road 13, won't it?

What will be the numbering of the future expressway _Pancevo _- _Vrsac_ and of the _Beograd_ bypass?


----------



## nixazmaj

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> So why it is marked as an expressway? It won't have an emergency lane?


It will have emergency lanes










Section Batajnica-Dobanovci of bypass, opened in 2012.


----------



## CrazySerb

Oy vey, not again ... ongoing archeological works on newly discovered iron age tombs will likely further delay the construction works on the eastern section of Corridor 10, between Pirot & Bela Palanka ...


----------



## ww87

MichiH said:


> Will the IA roads be motorways and the IB roads 2x1 (or 2x2) expressways?
> 
> The IA roads will have the numbers 1 to 6. Why is the IA road 6 near _Uzice_ not on your map?
> 
> The numbering of the future expressway _Novi Sad_ - _Ruma _- _Sabac _will be road 13, won't it?
> 
> What will be the numbering of the future expressway _Pancevo _- _Vrsac_ and of the _Beograd_ bypass?


IA - highways should be. IB - mostly in profile 1 + 1.

Final route of the motorway from Požega to Montenegro is unknown. The map is marked with one of the possible variants.

Yes.

Numbering from Pančevo to Vršac will be 3, and the Belgrade bypass will be 1.


----------



## suvi genije

CrazySerb said:


> Oy vey, not again ... ongoing archeological works on newly discovered iron age tombs will likely further delay the construction works on the eastern section of Corridor 10, between Pirot & Bela Palanka ...


Just excuses for corruption and bad planning.


----------



## nixazmaj

bzbox said:


> When was the motorway from Novi Sad to Horgoš completed? I remember in 2009 it was only 2-lane road.


In 2010. and 2011., only one section near Novi Sad, is still under construction, but it's expected that it will be finished in august 2013.


----------



## nixazmaj

javimix19 said:


> Hi, serbian forumers, I like a lot the photos of Belgrade Bypass. I have a question (well, do you know what? :lol
> 
> - What is the official date to finish Belgrade Bypass completely? I know that there are sections open.
> 
> - Is this the most expensive infraestructure that there are building in Serbia?
> 
> Thank you.


1. some rumors are 2016.

2.No. Highway E80, E75 and E763 that are under construction are much more expensive then Belgrade Bypass


----------



## CrazySerb

*Azvi/TADDEI tie-up wins 4.1 bln dinar (36 mln euro) road deal in Serbia - TED*



> 25.6.2013 12:36:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Serbian state-owned motorway company Koridori Srbije has picked a Spanish-Italian consortium to build the Grdelica-Predejane Tunnel section of the E75 highway in the Balkan country, a notice in the EU's procurement journal indicated on Tuesday.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's just south of Leskovac. Are they going to realign E75? There's only one minor tunnel on that stretch (circa 40 m long).


----------



## Eulanthe

vladygark said:


> Don't think of it as something unexpected. I'm not sure about other CEE countries, but we in Serbia have had major issues in dealing with Alpine Bau. I'm not saying this is exclusively their fault, however the matter of the fact is that I can't think of a single construction project in Serbia where Alpine Bau was hired as a major contractor that was completed as expected - regular delays, problems with the contracted price, etc.
> 
> The morale? When you are doing business the way Alpine does, you end up like this.


Exactly the same in Poland. Alpine are a horrid, horrid company - it seems that they've had major issues in most CEE countries. I'd understand it if they only had problems in one country, but it seems that their way of doing things was to win tenders, start construction, then stop halfway through for made up reasons and to try and demand extra money from governments. 

I am convinced that their business model was completely dependent on being able to extort extra money from governments.


----------



## Arnorian

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's just south of Leskovac. Are they going to realign E75? There's only one minor tunnel on that stretch (circa 40 m long).


Some of it yes. You can see which parts here. Blue is new alignment, orange is expansion of existing roads, green is already finished. The tunnel in question is on the left, marked 943 m and 1112 m.


----------



## nixazmaj

Arnorian said:


> Some of it yes. You can see which parts here. Blue is new alignment, orange is expansion of existing roads, green is already finished. The tunnel in question is on the left, marked 943 m and 1112 m.


But tunnel is not part of that LOT1, both tenders for tunnels Predejane i Manajle LOT3 and LOT4 won bulgarian company ADVAL. here is the map, made by ww87, of e75 contracts winners


----------



## CrazySerb

Some fresh sat. images of three different sections of the eastern branch (Nis-Dimitrovgrad) of Corridor 10...




REAKT0R said:


> Yesterday I prepared some satellite imagery on the bulgarian forum and the frame seemed to contain 3 motorway sections in Serbia. It would be such loss not to show them so I'm uploading here.
> 
> North of Bela palanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South of Vladinchin han
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimitrovgrad


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, new trials & tribulations on the construction site of Corridor 11...a centuries old oak tree in direct path of the future Belgrade-Bar motorway hno:


----------



## sallae2

^^



> Director of the Institute for Forestry Ljubinko Rakonjac yesterday found that the old oak tree is about 600 years old and needs to be put under state protection.
> 
> - The team has just returned from the field, we estimated that the oak tree is about 600 years old and it absolutely needs to be protected. Everything should be done to make this valuable tree saved, because it is a historical and natural resource. These trees are not many in Serbia, *can be counted on the fingers of one hand*, which is even more reason for its preservation - explains Rakonjac, adding that the state itself has to take care of these natural resources.












Besides, this oak is a local tree-shrine. 
It was an old custom to dedicate a place for prayers and confessions (in areas without built churches).
Nowadays, there is a built church nearby, but the oak is still considered as a shrine.

More about that tradition at Google transleted article.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

solution:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> solution:


Exactly.:cheers:


----------



## rbagio85

Obustavljeni radovi na Koridoru 10










Radovi na dve deonice Koridora 10 koje je na tenderima 2010. godine dobila austrijska građevinska firma Alpine Bau GmbH „poslednjih nekoliko dana su u potpunosti obustavljeni“, rečeno je u Koridorima Srbije. Račun beogradskog ogranka Alpine Bau GmbH od srede je ponovo u blokadi za iznos od oko šest miliona dinara.




Kao što smo već pisali, Alpine radi po dva lota na deonicama Pirot Istok – Dimitrovgrad i na Obilaznici Dimitrovgrad. Tenderom ugovoreni roki za završetak obe deonice istekli su, a radovi su dosad završeni, zavisno od lota, između 45 i 86 odsto.

Austrijska građevinska firma Alpine Bau GmbH poslovala je u Beogradu preko sedam društava čiji su vlasnici bili ili matica direktno ili preko firme MLA Beteiligungen GmbH iz Salcburga, u kojoj Alpine Bau ima većinsko vlasništvo. Danas su, prema Agenciji za privredne registre, a posle više spajanja i gašenja ranije postojećih društava, u Srbiji aktivna tri društva čiji je vlasnik Alpine: Građevinsko preduzeće Alpine doo, Alpine kamen doo Batočina i Ogranak Alpine Bau GmbH u Beogradu. Sa dobiti od oko 5,5 miliona dinara prošlu godinu je okončalo preduzeće Alpine kamen, dok su preostale dve firme poslovale sa gubitkom. Građevinsko preduzeće Alpine doo ima prošlogodišnji gubitak od 765,8 miliona dinara, a gubitak Ogranka Alpine Bau u Beogradu porastao je sa 67,3 miliona dinara u 2011. godini na 2,8 milijardi dinara u 2012. godini, dok je kumulirani gubitak firme iznad visine kapitala preko četiri milijarde dinara. Ogranak bečke kompanije Alpine Bau GmbH u Beogradu ove godine je bio 39 dana u blokadi i račun te firme je u sredu ponovo blokiran za iznos od oko šest miliona dinara.

Za to vreme u Austriji traje javno kandidovanje firmi koje bi trebalo po ubrzanoj proceduri da kupe austrijska gradilišta i preuzmu radnike Alpine. Očekuje se da ovih dana stečajni upravnik Štefan Ril valorizuje ponude i počne sa sklapanjem ugovora. Ni u jednom kontekstu se ne pominje sudbina gradilišta Alpine u Srbiji. Kao najozbiljniji kandidat za kupovinu dela ugroženih Alpininih gradilišta reklamira se najveća austrijska građevinska firma Štrabag, koja demonstrira i javnu nervozu što joj na ponudu već nije odgovoreno. Jedan od tri najveća vlasnika Štrabaga je ruski oligarh Oleg Deripaska, odnosno njegova firma Rasperia trading.

http://www.pirotskevesti.rs/gradska-hronika/obustavljeni-radovi-na-koridoru-10/


----------



## cinxxx

^^Translation on English?


----------



## javimix19

One question to serbian forumers:

- Are E-70 and E-75 highways a motorway? I see in Google Maps and the legend appears like a motorway with an exception: Belgrade Bypass and the stretch between Vlasotince and Bujanovac.

- Motorways in Serbia have tolls? The legend in Google Maps says no, but I don't know surely.


----------



## cinxxx

^^
E-75 is motorway almost 100% from Horgos to Leskovac.
E-70 is motorway from Sid to Belgrade, the rest is 2x2 and 1x1 until RO border and goes also through towns/villages.

Motorways in Serbia are tolled with tollbooths, Belgrade urban motorway is not tolled. Belgrade ringrode is U/C, the same for the section from Leskovac to MK border.

*Tolls list:* http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/cene_putarina_eng.pdf


----------



## volodaaaa

Regarding Serbian toll I've got to say: Serbian highways are in really good condition in respect to the toll price. Travellin across Serbia is cheaper than one short section in e.g. Italy.


----------



## CrazySerb

Not for long - tolls are slated to go up by 20% as of July 1st.


----------



## sallae2

CrazySerb said:


> Not for long - tolls are slated to go up by 20% as of July 1st.


so far, it is just a rumour... not approved raise... i think there is not even an official request

... it looks to me just a minister statement to please union, so they will stop bugging him

will see on Monday


----------



## Zagor666

roads in the serbian village rumenka near novi sad :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CrazySerb said:


> Recent satelite photo of Subotica's 23km bypass road ... due to financial problems, construction has ceased for the time being:


There is also new imagery in Google Earth, dated 18 June 2013 from the Subotica area. (It's not in Google Maps yet)


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice aerials. Is this the Alpine Bau GMBH segment?


No, alpine segment streches from Pirot to Bulgarian border.. 
Town on picture I post is Bela Palanka, works from Nis(Prosek) to Bela Palanka(Ciflik) are going well so far, on all 33km or more..


----------



## CrazySerb

Mon, Jul 22nd, 2013 Society | By InSerbia Team 
*Number of casualties in traffic accidents in Serbia has dropped by 16 percent since January*



> BELGRADE – The number of casualties in traffic accidents in Serbia dropped by 16 percent in the period from January to July relative to the same period last year, Director of the Serbian Traffic Safety Committee Damir Okanovic told Tanjug on Monday, Tanjug reported.
> 
> The number of traffic casualties totalled 289 since the beginning of the year until July 21, which is 57 percent less than in the same period last year when the number totalled 346, he said.
> 
> Okanovic underscored that the number of cars on the streets now is fewer than in the previous year due to the economic crisis and that the sale of oil derivatives dropped also.
> 
> The main factors that cause traffic accidents comprise speed, failure to fasten the seatbelt or wear the helmet, alcohol intake, exhaustion and poor safety condition of roads, Okanovic said.
> 
> Setting up an efficient traffic safety system cannot be carried out promptly and it takes political support, he said.
> 
> He expressed the belief that the vital political support is arising slowly, especially since the president appeared in the commercial on traffic safety.
> 
> After the traffic safety system is set up, lasting positive results will appear, Okanovic said.
> 
> He noted that the number of casualties in Serbia is oscillating but that countries such as Sweden, Germany, France, Italy and others are three to five times less safe in the area.
> 
> Serbia is very unsafe in terms of road traffic and it will continue to be such until an efficient system is set up, Okanovic said.
> 
> He underscored that tangible measures entail education.
> 
> Drivers need to adopt adequate stands on traffic safety and then the repressive measures, such as severe control, punishment and other instruments, can be implemented, Okanovic said.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Corridor XI works commenced - China's Shangdong Highspeed Group seeking local subcontractors *



> Wednesday, 07/24/2013|17:00 | Source: Tanjug
> sr de
> 
> First works on Corridor XI, on stretches between Obrenovac and Ub and between Lajkovac and Ljig, will commence within the next few months, and China's Shandong Highspeed Group is already looking for local subcontractors, people at the Ministry of Construction told Tanjug news agency Tuesday.
> 
> - We expect the Chinese company to send us a draft of a financial agreement within the next month, which will then have to be signed by the Finance Ministry and China's Exim Bank with the works due to start within three months of its signing - said State Secretary at the Construction Ministry Miodrag Jovic.
> 
> He noted that the second half of the year would mainly see preparation works on Corridor XI, stressing that the Chinese contractor would probably not kick off some serious works until the next year.
> 
> Jocic stated that according to the agreement, Shandong Highspeed Group had 34 months to finish the works with a grace period of three months from the moment the financial agreement was signed.
> 
> The Chinese company will hire workers from Serbia to even do part of its work, meaning that the share of local manpower will be much bigger than expected.


----------



## skyscraperus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Péage? Why the use of French? Even German would make more sense. Macedonia does the same...


----------



## CrazySerb

*First section of Corridor 11 to be completed by year-end*



> Ub, 25 July 2013 – Minister of Transport Milutin Mrkonjic confirmed today that the first section of Corridor 11, from Ub to Lajkovac, will be fully completed by the end of the year, and noted that the works on this corridor are going very well.
> 
> 
> Upon visiting the construction works on this section near the place Ruklade, at the intersection of the motorway with a local Ub–Lajkovac road, Mrkonjic said that the works on the section from Ljig to Preljina, which are carried out by Azerbaijani company Azvirt, are being done at great speed, and that a Chinese company will soon start making two sections, from Obrenovac to Ub and from Lajkovac to Ljig.
> 
> He added that Corridor 10 will be completed by the end of next year.
> 
> According to him, in the previous four years and a half 220 kilometres were built on Corridor 10, and another 110 will be built by the end of next year, so a total of 330 kilometres of Corridor 10 will have been completed in a total of six years.
> 
> Mrkonjic recalled that on the section from Ub to Lajkovac, which is part of the future motorway from Belgrade to the border with Montenegro, the works are being carried out by local contractors "Putevi Uzice" and "Planum", and that the works worth RSD 8.6 billion are financed from the budget.


----------



## aleksandar_s

CrazySerb said:


> *First section of Corridor 11 to be completed by year-end*


Does anyone have an updated map of the entire motorway network? I know that in the past someone used to update a motorway map of the entire region.


----------



## CrazySerb

Flip a few pages back, I believe I posted it.

------------------

Belgrade's city authorities have reportedly started planning the next phase of the city's inner ring road, or UMP, of which the Ada bridge has so far been the most expensive part but is set to be upstaged by the 2,2km Topcider tunnel, estimated to cost between 450-500 million euros.

The next phase will also include a stretch of motorway between Yuri Gagarin interchange and Tosin Bunar in New Belgrade:


----------



## suvi genije

^^
This New Belgrade stretch (Yuri Gagarin interchange-Tosin bunar street) is u/c, but progressing very slowly, due to lack of funding and bad ogranization.
And the other stretch (tunnels in old Belgrade) is pure SF at the moment.


----------



## volodaaaa

I am about to travelling to Greece through Serbia. Could anyone tall me what is the situation in southern part around Macedonian borders?

Some sections were seemingly completed year ago, but was not opened then. Is the situation better now?


----------



## suvi genije

volodaaaa said:


> I am about to travelling to Greece through Serbia. Could anyone tall me what is the situation in southern part around Macedonian borders?
> 
> Some sections were seemingly completed year ago, but was not opened then. Is the situation better now?


 From Bratislava you know the way- stick the motorway Budapest-Belgrade, than at Dobanovci interchange turn left, and drive via Nis, to Skopje and Thessaloniki, after Leskovac interchange you don't have motorway anymore, just very good 1+1 road. There is no completed motorway till MK border, just some stretches u/c. In MK you have only one 35 km part of good 1+1 road, everything else is motorway in MK.


----------



## Moravian

Since May 2013 there might be the border crossing option between HU/SRB - new local border crossing - Bački Vinogradi-Ašothalom. Firstly on condition of the traffic jams at Horgos (summer peak time....). And the old crossing in Horgos is closed....From Hungary it is necessary to leave the motorway at the junction 173.km (counted from Budapest)....

News in Serbian language:

http://www.subotica.com/vesti/grani...di-dnevno-predje-oko-500-putnika-id15869.html

http://www.rtv.rs/sr_lat/vojvodina/novi-granicni-prelaz-backi-vinogradi-asothalom_392607.html


----------



## volodaaaa

suvi genije said:


> From Bratislava you know the way- stick the motorway Budapest-Belgrade, than at Dobanovci interchange turn left, and drive via Nis, to Skopje and Thessaloniki, after Leskovac interchange you don't have motorway anymore, just very good 1+1 road. There is no completed motorway till MK border, just some stretches u/c. In MK you have only one 35 km part of good 1+1 road, everything else is motorway in MK.


Thank you very much. I have made that journey many times. I was just curious about the southernmost parts of Serbia since I always pass the 1+1 road you've been talking about in night. Due to lot of trucks and curvy road, I really don't like that road. There are only few sections where it is possible to overtake safely. Last year I was overtaking a truck for 3/4 hour. It indeed exhaust you. But, according to the construction rush I saw last year, the road seems to be widened on some sections. Are they working on 2+2 southbound Leskovac?


----------



## Arnorian

Full freeway is under construction from Leskovac to the Macedonian border. It'll be finished in 2-3 years if nothing goes wrong, Perun forbid.


----------



## volodaaaa

Arnorian said:


> Full freeway is under construction from Leskovac to the Macedonian border. It'll be finished in 2-3 years if nothing goes wrong, Perun forbid.


Wow, Serbia has really good tempo in building of motorways :cheers:


----------



## Junkie

A dali Grdelicka klisura ke se pocnuva vo skoro vreme avtopat?


----------



## Singidunum

First ride on corridor XI by zmajko


----------



## sallae2

22,000 vehicles (daily record) passed thru toll booth near Nis
Google translated



> *At the toll ramp Nais passed a record 22,000 vehicles*
> 
> Tanjug | the 3rd 08th 2013th - 21:49 h
> 
> On the toll highway ramps encountered in Nis today passed 22,000 vehicles, a record for the last 10 years, told Tanjug Dragan Milic, head of the department tolling in.
> 
> Of these, 13,500 vehicles passed from the direction of Belgrade to Nis and 8,500 Nis to Belgrade. Until 8 PM occasionally were formed a short lineups and waiting lasted up to 15 minutes. Now there are no delays and no waiting for more than a minute.


----------



## volodaaaa

Could someone tell me the actual waiting times on Fridays for entrance to Serbia from Hungary through Rözske-Horgos border crossing?

I'm going to book my summer holiday, but the check in date is set by way I have to travel on Friday :-/

Or, in which time of the Fridays are the shortest waiting times? Would it be okay about noon?


----------



## Singidunum

You should monitor the situation here, http://www.amss.org.rs/index.php?option=com_google&view=standard&id=4&Itemid=181 currently 60 minutes with tendency to rise on the way out, and 40-60 minutes on the way in Serbia. It's impossible to predict, but I imagine fridays have more traffic. If the situation is dire, try Bački Vinogradi-Ásotthalom, although keep in mind you might not be the only one with such an idea, currently the waiting time is 30 and 90 minutes respectively. There is also the Kelebia-Tompa with 30 and 45 minutes, and finally the Đala-Tiszasziget currently at 30-30 but you would lose a lot of time by going there as you would have to go through Szeged and then a lengthy ride through villages to go back on the motorway. Also keep in mind that Bački Vinogradi-Ásotthalom and Đala-Tiszasziget don't work the whole day but 7-19.


----------



## sallae2

^^ 

The current info from AMSS (04.08.2013. updated around 14:00 - 14:30), for SRB/HUN crossings

HORGOŠ Road E-75 
1. 60 min. to HUN
2. 45-60 min., to SRB

ĐALA (open 07-19, cars only, from EU & SRB only)
1. 30 min. to HUN
2. 30 min. to SRB

BAČKI VINOGRADI (open 07-19, cars only, from EU, SRB, CH, N and Ireland only)
1. 30 min. to HUN
2. 90 min. to SRB

KELEBIJA Road M-17.1
1. 30 min. to HUN
2. 45 min. to SRB

BAJMOK (open 07-19, cars only, from EU & SRB only)
1. 15-30 min. to HUN
2. 15-30 min. to SRB

BAČKI BREG Road M-18
1. 30 min. to HUN
2. 30 min. to SRB


----------



## volodaaaa

Thank you guys for such very valuable information


----------



## Singidunum

Alpina part around Dimitrovgrad will unfortunately be very delayed due to Alpina bankruptcy. The whole administrative procedure will take so long that the continuation of works is not expected this season.


----------



## csd

sallae2 said:


> BAČKI VINOGRADI (open 07-19, cars only, from EU, SRB, CH, N and Ireland only)


Is this a mistake in translation? Ireland is part of the EU, so why would it be shown separately? Or did you mean Iceland (an EEA country like CH and N)?

/csd


----------



## sallae2

csd said:


> Is this a mistake in translation? Ireland is part of the EU, so why would it be shown separately? Or did you mean Iceland (an EEA country like CH and N)?
> 
> /csd


It is an error at AMSS site.
I am guessing they meant Iceland (Island, in Serbian).
Ireland, in Serbian is Irska.

Complete note, posted today at site:


> GP BAČKI VINOGRADI
> Zadržavanja pri prelasku granice na našim GP
> 1. Izlaz iz Srbije ka Mađarskoj oko 30 minuta.
> 2. Na ulazu u Srbiju iz Mađarske oko 30 minuta.
> Informacija ažurirana 06.08.2013. u 06,00 č.
> 
> Radno vreme GP Bački Vinogradi je od 07-19č, svakog dana, isključivo za PUTNIČKA VOZILA.
> Ovaj GP prelaz, osim držlajvljana srpske i madjarske nacionalnosti,mogu da koriste i putnici iz EU, Švajcarske, Norveške i *Irske*.


Possibly, crossing is open for EU, SRB & EFTA. 
The crossing restrictions are probably of bigger concern in Bruxelles, than in SRB.


----------



## Singidunum

It's an error in translation. It's been persistent for that crossing, because someone illiterate confused Ireland and Iceland and now in many documents you can find that the crossing is for the citizens of Serbia, EU, Switzerland, Norway and Ireland :crazy:


----------



## CrazySerb

Bancarevo tunnel works, Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway (E-80)



nixazmaj said:


> putinzenjering.com
> 
> RADOVI NA TUNELU "BANCAREVO" NA IZGRADNJI AUTOPUTA E80


----------



## Singidunum

I missed when this happened but Greece informed Serbia that it will no longer finance this section of the motorway - http://goo.gl/maps/PWZyJ It was a donation from Greece as part of the 2004 Olympic Games crazy preparation, unused to this date.


----------



## CrazySerb

Just another fail of Serbia's incompetent administration, which has been unable or unwilling to use up this money in a timely manner, as well as funding from other sources, measured in billions of euros.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh video report from Corridor 11, Ub-Lajkovac and Ljig-Preljina sections:


----------



## Singidunum

Lol I am glad RTS finds competent people to talk to


----------



## Le Clerk

Singidunum said:


> Alpina part around Dimitrovgrad will unfortunately be very delayed due to Alpina bankruptcy. The whole administrative procedure will take so long that the continuation of works is not expected this season.


The former Alpine A1 motorway section in Romania was delayed 1 year due to bankruptcy, while that section is currently almost at 90% completion, and was about to be opened this summer. hno:


----------



## volodaaaa

Is there any international (OMV, MOL) and frequent petrol station (lot of cars, people, etc.) with roadside rest area southbound Aleksinac? Thanks.


----------



## suvi genije

Le Clerk said:


> The former Alpine A1 motorway section in Romania was delayed 1 year due to bankruptcy, while that section is currently almost at 90% completion, and was about to be opened this summer. hno:


 Arad-HU border? Or half of that section?


----------



## Le Clerk

Neighbours, what's the total lenght of the Serbian motorway network ATM? :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

suvi genije said:


> Arad-HU border? Or half of that section?


The section Arad-Pecica was Alpine's.
But the rest, Pecica-Nădlac, belonging to Romstrade, was also canceled a long time ago.


----------



## suvi genije

cinxxx said:


> The section Arad-Pecica was Alpine's.
> But the rest, Pecica-Nădlac, belonging to Romstrade, was also canceled a long time ago.


 Same problems here. Corrupted and stupid polititians, That's why is everything with motorways so slow both in Serbia and Romania.
When I go to RO thead, I fell like home.


----------



## Arnorian

Le Clerk said:


> Neighbours, what's the total lenght of the Serbian motorway network ATM? :cheers:


597 km, give or take.


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks. I thought Serbia had about 700 km?! Anyway, Romania is about to break the 700 km motorway network this year, or ealry next year, and wanted to compared with neighbouring countries' networks. It seems the next target for Romania is to take over Hungary in terms of motorway network lenght, which will take a while, possibly 3-4 years.


----------



## keokiracer

the Dutch road wiki (click) gives 646 kms on 31 dec. last year.


----------



## Singidunum

^^
That is about right.


----------



## CrazySerb

Considering its area size & population, Romania should better compare itself against all of former Yugoslavia...my estimate is about ~2,500-2,700 of built motorways, some 600km currently U/C and about 1,500-2,000km planned in the near future:


----------



## keokiracer

Singidunum said:


> ^^
> That is about right.


Considering Chris takes care of the statistics, I am not surprised


----------



## Arnorian

keokiracer said:


> the Dutch road wiki (click) gives 646 kms on 31 dec. last year.


According to Google Maps:
E-75 HU border-Novi Sad: 109 km
E-75 Novi Sad-Belgrade bypass: 64 km
E-75 finished part of Belgrade bypass: 8 km
E-75 Begrade bypass (Dobanovci interchange)-Grabovnica: 302 km
E-70 HR border-Belgrade bypass: 96 km
E-80 near Niš: 18 km

Total: 597 km

Some 20 km near Macedonian border are officially finished, but not in reality. Partially finished expressway from Kragujevac to E-75 is not a freeway and should not be counted.


----------



## Singidunum

^^
Even 2 years ago there were 610kms of toll motorways so I don't think there is a reason to doubt the number of 646kms


----------



## Arnorian

Measure them yourself. 597 km includes non-tolled motorways near and in Belgrade and Niš, there's no way there's 610 km of tolled ones.


----------



## keokiracer

I do hope that you're not actually using GMaps to also locate the highways. Because I think my grandma would be earlier in realizing that a highway somewhere in Europe had been opened. Maps takes ages before showing those, and even longer before you can calculate routes over those roads.


----------



## Arnorian

All Serbian motorways on Google Maps are up-to-date, I've drown some of them myself. It's more likely the numbers are artificially inflated by politicians.


----------



## Singidunum

http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/Tema-nedelje/Koridori-u-magli/Put-kao-predizborni-adut.sr.html it says 610kms under toll


----------



## Arnorian

You have faith in Serbian journalists writing about motorways? Singi, I haven't thought you being so naive.


----------



## Singidunum

I am sure Chris invested more than a few secs in this. I've just measured on Google Maps, and I've gotten over 610kms, then I've stopped measuring. And all this without counting the 60kms outside Putevi Srbije control in Kosovo with which you would get the earlier mentioned 700kms.


----------



## keokiracer

I'm sure Chris will give an answer in a couple hours. It's 2 AM here so he's probably sleeping right now


----------



## Arnorian

This is how I counted 597 km in Serbia without Kosovo:

blue E-75 HU border-Novi Sad: 109 km
light blue E-75 Novi Sad-Belgrade bypass: 64 km
purple E-75 finished part of Belgrade bypass: 8 km
red E-75 Begrade bypass (Dobanovci interchange)-Grabovnica: 302 km
yellow E-70 HR border-Belgrade bypass: 96 km
pink E-80 near Niš: 18 km


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Considering its area size & population, Romania should better compare itself against all of former Yugoslavia...my estimate is about ~2,500-2,700 of built motorways, some 600km currently U/C and about 1,500-2,000km planned in the near future:


Well, yes, the same goes for Poland, both had a poor network legacy. But both Romania and Poland are coming fast from behind in terms of motorway construction speed. Yet, you are right, 2.500 km is about the decent motorway netowork Romania should have. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Arnorian said:


> According to Google Maps:
> E-75 HU border-Novi Sad: 109 km
> E-75 Novi Sad-Belgrade bypass: 64 km
> E-75 finished part of Belgrade bypass: 8 km
> E-75 Begrade bypass (Dobanovci interchange)-Grabovnica: 302 km
> E-70 HR border-Belgrade bypass: 96 km
> E-80 near Niš: 18 km
> 
> Total: 597 km
> 
> Some 20 km near Macedonian border are officially finished, but not in reality. Partially finished expressway from Kragujevac to E-75 is not a freeway and should not be counted.



According to ASECAP, of which Serbia is a member, the motorway lenght is 603 km.

http://www.asecap.com/francais/pubinf-statcomp-fr.html


----------



## nixazmaj

volodaaaa said:


> Is there any international (OMV, MOL) and frequent petrol station (lot of cars, people, etc.) with roadside rest area southbound Aleksinac? Thanks.


in direction to Nis, after Nis toll station you have Gazprom petrol station on both sides of highway. OMV and MOL stations are present in city of Nis. 

You can chack here 
http://www.molserbia.rs/sr/mol_u_srbiji/maloprodajna_mreza_u_srbiji/

http://www.omv.co.rs/portal/01/rs/o...C-evsBNoXfUw!!/#Z7_M09HFIU2UA420K5K2OT0000000

http://www.ekoserbia.com/Map.aspx?lan=1


----------



## nixazmaj

Arnorian said:


> This is how I counted 597 km in Serbia without Kosovo:
> 
> blue E-75 HU border-Novi Sad: 109 km
> light blue E-75 Novi Sad-Belgrade bypass: 64 km
> purple E-75 finished part of Belgrade bypass: 8 km
> red E-75 Begrade bypass (Dobanovci interchange)-Grabovnica: 302 km
> yellow E-70 HR border-Belgrade bypass: 96 km
> pink E-80 near Niš: 18 km
> http://fotkica.com/imgs3/1_98280305_Untitled-1.jpg


from http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php?lang=en&Itemid=446 , old info but official



> On the network there are:
> 
> - 498 km of toll motorways and
> - 136 km of toll semi-motorways


----------



## Arnorian

Serbian road infrastructure officials are known to lie, those numbers could be inflated for political reasons. They said Preševo-Levosoje section of E-75 was opened two years ago and it's still not in function. Until I see a breakdown of those official numbers I'll trust my own measurement. And you see it's not much different that ASECAP's.


----------



## nixazmaj

Arnorian said:


> Serbian road infrastructure officials are known to lie, those numbers could be inflated for political reasons. They said Preševo-Levosoje section of E-75 was opened two years ago and it's still not in function. Until I see a breakdown of those official numbers I'll trust my own measurement. And you see it's not much different that ASECAP's.


Yup, you are right for Preševo-Levosoje and putevi srbije. I found
more details from rapp.gov.rs, but with few corrections from koridor10.rs, they are closer to your numbers and almost the same with ASECAP's . 

E-75 HU border- Belgrade bypass(Batajnica):176 km (0+000 - 176+000)

E-75 finished part of Belgrade bypass: 8 km

E-75 Begrade bypass (Dobanovci interchange)-Grabovnica: 306 km
Dobanovci - Bubanj potok 37 km (562+400* - 599+000)
Bubanj potok - Trupale 213 km (599+000 - 812+000)
Trupale - Grabovnica 56 km (812+000 - 868+166)

E-70 HR border-Belgrade bypass(Dobanovci): 95 km (468+600 - 563+900*)

E-80 Niš - Dimitrovgrad: 19 km
Trupale - Prosek 18 km (812+000(0+000) - 18+000)
End of Dimitrovgrad bypass -border crossing Gradina 1km

*interchange difference in alignments 

*All together Serbian network app. 604 km.* *08.08.2013. 

It's announced that Preševo-Levosoje (21km) will be finished till 15 of august this year.

Diffrence with data from putevi srbije is maybe because of road to Novi Sad (Batajnica - Zemun-T6) 14km, BG-Pančevo and BG bypass.


----------



## Arnorian

nixazmaj said:


> Diffrence with data from putevi srbije is maybe because of road to Novi Sad (Batajnica - Zemun-T6) 14km, BG-Pančevo and BG bypass.


Typical, streets with traffic-light crossroads and 3-lane roads counted as motorways.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Yuri Gagarin interchange, part of the access road system for Belgrade's new Ada bridge is nearing completion...*


----------



## CrazySerb

Two bonus pics - Belgrade's bridges in all their splendor...

Panorama ------>>>>


----------



## CrazySerb

Ada bridge - October 2013 update:


----------



## CrazySerb

Another interesting aerial...


----------



## clouseau

Vranje-Preševo 


Boza KG said:


> http://www.ms.gov.rs/aktuelnosti-2/nova-deonica-autoputa-na-koridoru-10/


----------



## CrazySerb

*ANTIC: Tender for access roads to Zezelj Bridge by December 15th*
Sunday, 11/17/2013|16:16 | Source: Tanjug




> Transportation Minister Aleksandar Antic announced November 15th that a Request for Proposal for the construction of access roads to the new Zezelj Bridge in Novi Sad would be issued by December 15th.
> 
> - A location permit for the construction of access roads to that bridge was issued yesterday - Antic told the press on Friday.
> 
> Antic noted that the RFP for access roads would be issued in line with what was agreed with the European Commission.
> 
> He added that he would like the contract for that job to be won by local construction companies.


----------



## CrazySerb

Access road for Zemun-Borca bridge


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Žeželj Bridge will be a twin span arch bridge?


----------



## Alex_ZR

ChrisZwolle said:


> Žeželj Bridge will be a twin span arch bridge?


Yes, like the original one:


----------



## Singidunum

Third shift on Corridor XI


----------



## Le Clerk

That's a tunnel they are working there, right?! Where's that on the map?


----------



## Livada

Le Clerk said:


> That's a tunnel they are working there, right?! Where's that on the map?


Šarani tunnel.


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Finally, after five years of dark, light in the tunnels of Belgrade's bypass.
Original installations disappeared (stolen)


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest update from Belgrade's motorway bypass - Batajnica interchange, snail-pace construction still ongoing:





































































































*Photos by Jankauskas, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## sponge_bob

That is just the kind of road porn photo I expect of a user named Crazyserb in future. 


CrazySerb said:


> Access road for Zemun-Bora bridge


----------



## vectom

http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/en/invitation-bids-construction-highway-e80-section-pirot-east-dimitrovgrad-remaining-works




> *INVITATION FOR BIDS Construction of Highway E80, section: Pirot (east)-Dimitrovgrad (remaining works)*
> 
> We inform you that is published invitation for bids for Construction of Highway E80, section: Pirot (east)-Dimitrovgrad (remaining works).
> 
> Funding source
> EBRD
> _
> Issue date_
> November 15, 2013
> 
> _Closing date_
> *January 9, 2014*, 12:00 hours, local time (GMT+1)
> 
> This Invitation for BIDs follows the update of the General Procurement Notice for this project which was published on the EBRD website, Procurement Notices (www.ebrd.com) on September 23, 2013.
> 
> The Employer now invites sealed bids from contractors for the following contract to be funded from part of the proceeds of the loan:
> 
> Construction of Highway E80, *section Pirot (east) Dimitrovgrad*, remaining works (total length 14.3 km, with *450* days construction period).


Btw, I was hoping they would announce Invitations for both this section and Dimitrovgrad bypass too, the second they didn't include yet. Also, 450 days seems kind of too long in my opinion.


----------



## maciek9207

The last video from Serbia: E75: Leskovac - Beograd


----------



## Livada

Tomorrow will be opened for traffic the last section of the highway that connects Pristina and Albanian border.


----------



## Festin

Livada said:


> Tomorrow will be opened for traffic the last section of the highway that connects Pristina and Albanian border.


There will only be 24 km left to the Kosovo-Serbia border, for Kosovo to build.
Do you know if Serbia have made any plans to build a motorway to the border from Nis?

Hopefully they can expand the border crossing allowing a larger number of traffic to pass there. As it is now the Serbian border police and the Kosovan border police are not fast enough.

The only neighbour states that Serbia still have not been connected through motorway is Kosovo and Montenegro.


----------



## CrazySerb

Arnorian said:


> It should be finished in October 2014. Then Belgrade needs only two more bridges over the Danube.


The two being - Ada Huja bridge to complete the SMT loop as well as the road & rail bridge at Vinca as crucial part of Belgrade's motorway/railway bypass.

Some time down the road, additional two bridges might be needed - one at Stari/Novi Banovci to complete Belgrade's motorway ring-road and another Zemun-Borca bridge, this time a little bit closer to central Zemun.


----------



## CrazySerb

11/27/2013 6:41:00 PM

*Contracts on loans for road reconstruction in Serbia signed*



> BELGRADE - The Serbian Ministry of Finance, the European Investment Bank (EIB), European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) and the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development of the World Bank (IBRD) signed three contracts on loan for repair and increase of safety of road network in Serbia.
> 
> The total value of the loans adds up to EUR 273.8 million, of which EIB and EBRD provide EUR 100 million each and the World Bank provides EUR 73.8 million, states the joint release issued by international creditors.
> 
> According to the government programme for repair of Serbia's road network, around 1,100 kilometres of roads in Serbia should be repaired in the next five years.
> 
> The total costs will add up to EUR 390 million and the Serbian government will provide the remaining EUR 116.2 million.
> 
> Of the total sum, EUR 367 million will be allocated to repair works and EUR 23 million will be set aside for related services. The investment will be realised by the public enterprise Roads of Serbia.
> 
> The realisation of the programme should contribute to higher road safety in the Serbian road network, enhance regional and national economic growth, facilitate trade, help the growth in the private sector and enhance economic and social cohesion in the region, states the release.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Nineteen companies interested in resuming Alpine's work on Corridor X *



> Sunday, 12/01/2013|11:23 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> A total of 19 local and foreign companies have expressed interest in continuing Alpine's work on the Pirot-Dimitrovgrad stretch of Corridor X, people at Koridori Srbije told Tanjug news agency on Saturday (30 November 2013).
> This company invited bids on November 15th for the completion of the Pirot-Dimitrovgrad highway that had been worked on by Austria's Alpine before it went bankrupt.
> 
> A pre-tender meeting with all interested companies will be held December 12th in Pirot, when their representatives will be able to tour the route. The deadline to submit bids expires 9 January 2014.
> 
> Bids are invited for a 14.3-kilometer stretch between Pirot (Istok) and Dimitrovgrad that is to be completed in 450 days.
> 
> Koridori Srbije's public notice is in line with the updated General Procurement Notice published on the EBRD website (www.ebrd.com) on 23 September 2013.
> 
> In order to be elegible to win this contract, the bidder must have a minimum average annual revenue of 40 million euros in the past three years.
> 
> All bids must be enclosed with a EUR 600,000 bid bond.





> *Preliminary designs for Pojate-Preljina highway to be completed by year's end *
> 
> Monday, 12/02/2013|14:43 | Source: eKapija
> 
> Minister of Regional Development and Local Self-Government Igor Mirovic said in an interview with the daily Novosti that preliminary designs for the Pojate-Preljina highway were about to be completed, it was announced on the website of this ministry.
> 
> - We will be completely ready by the year's end to offer one of the models for its construction. There is also a possibility of us offering this project to interested companies either on the basis of existing credit arrangements or through a concession.
> 
> When asked how far they had gone with the construction of the Novi Sad - Ruma highway, the minister replied:
> 
> - Our intention is to earmark funds for this project in the budget and to have the project documentation completed by the end of 2014. The aim is to present the project to prospective investors without having to improvise.


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## Arnorian

Official designations, under construction and planned included:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Chinese companies to commence Corridor XI work by year's end *



> Thursday, 12/05/2013|15:49 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> Representatives of China's Shandong Hi-Speed Group have announced in Obrenovac that they are going to commence the work on Corridor XI by the year's end.
> 
> The Chinese company has signed an agreement with the Serbian government to build highway stretches from Obrenovac to Ub and from Lajkovac to Ljig.
> 
> - According to the agreement, works are to be completed in 37 months. Representatives of this company have assured us that they will begin works by the year's end, which is very important for Obrenovac as this project should employ the local manpower as well - said Obrenovac Mayor Miroslav Cuckovic.


----------



## Majevčan

That's about 50km.


----------



## CrazySerb

Small milestone marked on the eastern stretch of Corridor 10 - precisely, partial completion of one of two major tunnels (Progon) that are part of Dimitrovgrad bypass section of future Nis-Dimitrovgrad (A4) motorway:

Google-translated ( :nuts: )



> Wednesday, 04 December 2013, 12:34 -> 15:33
> 
> *Pierced by a tunnel near Dimitrovgrad*
> 
> Tunnel "Persecution" breached the Dimitrovgrad bypass, the most difficult section of Corridor 10 The importance of tunneling for the entire project is very large, says the RTS Minister Aleksandar Antic.
> 
> The eastern branch of Corridor 10, from Nis to the Bulgarian border breached the last meters of the tunnel "persecution."
> Work on this stretch of road are significant because the tunnel about a mile long and is one of the longest in the corridor. The works are going according to plan , and executed by the Greek company " Terna " .
> 
> In addition to the tunnel , " Persecution " builds another tunnel about 300 meters . The value of the works is about 41 million euros. The works will be completed by the end of next year .
> 
> Transport Minister Aleksandar Antic told RTS that this project is very important and that the tunnel today to be broken .
> 
> Work on this stretch of road were stopped because of bankruptcy , " Alpine" , which was a contractor .
> 
> " In the case of works for which the Alpina was responsible , tender for work on the stretch of road between Pirot and Dimitrovgrad was announced on 15 November ," Antic said , adding that 19 companies have bought documents .
> 
> For part of the Dimitrovgrad bypass , due to the fact that it is a project funded by the World Bank , he said , is still waiting for approval for the tender .
> 
> Antic is expected to be completed by 15 December , at the latest by the end of the year





















:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Batajnica interchange, Belgrade's motorway bypass:



vladygark said:


> *04/12/13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autor: *Jankauskas*
> 
> Izvor: http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&p=257108#p257108


----------



## CrazySerb

*Preliminary designs for Preljina-Pozega highway unveiled - Works to commence in spring 2014*




> Sunday, 12/08/2013|16:35 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> Representatives of CIP Institute of Transportation unveiled Friday (6 December 2013) in Lucani preliminary designs for a 30-kilometer highway stretch of Corridor XI between Preljina and Pozega, with the work set to commence in the spring 2014.
> 
> It was said at the presentation of this project designed by CIP that the stretch would consist of three subsections - Preljina-Prijevor, Prijevor-Lucani, and Lucani-Pozega.
> 
> Minister of Construction and City Planning Velimir Ilic says that architects have already begun working on final designs for this stretch.
> 
> - Contractor for the work set to commence in the spring 2014 will be selected in late December - Ilic said and added that this stretch would be the most expensive of all.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Preljina-Pozega section will be divided into three sub-sections:

*-Preljina-Prijevor (8,27km)* - three overpasses, tunnel Trbusani (250m) and bridge over Cemernica river (250m)
*-Prijevor-Lucani section (15,51km)* - 20 bridges (total length 3,210m), tunnel Laz (1,750m) , three overpasses and an interchange.
*-Lucani-Pozega (7,18km)* - one tunnel (2,040m), three bridges (862m), bridge over Bjelica river (460m)


----------



## CrazySerb

*First kilometre of eastern branch of Corridor 10 paved*



> Bela Palanka, 7 Dec 2013 – Minister of Transport Aleksandar Antic and Director of Corridors of Serbia Dimitar Djurovic attended the beginning of the paving of the road in the eastern branch of Corridor 10.
> 
> Antic said that this section is very demanding, given that there are 14 bridges.
> 
> He expressed hope that the Greek Actor will complete 12.6 kilometres by October 2014.
> 
> The Minister reiterated that the government has the power even in times of crisis for large infrastructure projects.
> 
> Antic said that, after 20 years, this is the first paved road on the section of motorway to Pirot.
> 
> Djurovic said that it expects that the eastern branch of Corridor 10, from Nis to the Bulgarian border, will be completed on schedule by the middle of 2016.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Expropriation process completed on corridors X and XI*
Monday, 12/09/2013|16:13 | Source: eKapija/Tanjug



> The process of expropriation of 3,000 hectares on all stretches of Corridor X and Corridor XI - from Obrenovac to Ljig, is completed, the Putevi Srbije public company announced in a release today.
> 
> This makes it possible to start the construction of a 320-kilometer highway on Corridor X (257.5 kilometers) and Corridor XI (E-763 - 62.5 kilometers).
> 
> Since September 2008 until today, Putevi Srbije has submitted 16,000 proposals for the expropriation of property to municipalities and cities in Serbia in order to facilitate the construction of highway on Corridor X and Corridor XI.
> 
> The expropriation process has cost Serbia 12 billion dinars to date.


----------



## Boza KG

CrazySerb said:


> *First kilometre of eastern branch of Corridor 10 paved*







































http://www.pirotskevesti.rs/gradska-hronika/prvi-asfalt-na-istocnom-kraku-koridora-10/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They don't seem in a great hurry to construct an access road to the new bridge at Zemun. This imagery is dated July 2013.


----------



## suvi genije

^^
You're right. I live 2 km from that bridge (there are few meters for Danube to be tehcnicaly overpassed with construction), but there are no work on access raod on Zemun side.
Project of that road in Zemun is a diseaster by itself, many in-level crossroads wtih numerous traffic lights.
Bridge-Borca access road is in better shape- it will be completed in Q4 2014, with multilevel intersections.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of access roads - tender for construction of access roads leading up to Novi Sad's rebuilt Zezelj bridge will be called before the end of December:

Google-translated:



> *Millions arrive in Novi Sad*
> 
> Tender for access roads Zezelj bridge safe until the end of the year . EU Delegation in Belgrade for the preparation of tenders hired a French company " Ezis "
> 
> Tender to be selected company for the construction of access roads to the new Zezelj bridge will certainly announced by the end of December , confirmed the "News" at the EU Delegation in Belgrade . This practically means that no further dilemma whether to five million euros for the job of EU allocated earlier to arrive in Novi Sad .
> 
> - There is some dilemma whether to be obtained all permits necessary to call a tender by the end of this , a contractor is selected before July next year , when the deadline for the use of the said five million, but it is all resolved - added source of our list in the Delegation of the European Union.
> 
> This is to remind you about the main project access roads , the location permit and report a positive technical control. The possibility that these documents are not prepared in time , and time is lost and the money that the EU has opted for pre- road bridge (EU funded its construction with more than 25 million) , while there was a part of the land on which they will be built , led as the property of the Republic of Serbia , not the city of Novi Sad. It is , however , in the meantime resolved .
> 
> - We are engaged in the preparation of tender French house " Ezis " , which has received all the necessary documents and preparation of tenders is in progress - adding to our list of the EU Delegation in Belgrade . Access roads will be , otherwise , will occupy approximately 35,000 square feet , and part of them will , among other things , be an overpass and a roundabout . In addition, they will be made ​​to be left for the future separation of the new bridge , which could be built downstream of Zezelj and in the direction of the village Shanghai combine Srem and Backa bank of the Danube .
> 
> Although the contractor on access roads should be known in July next year , it is not certain that he will immediately be able to work with them and start . A large part of the land on which they will be built , in fact , now transformed into a construction site of a new Zezelj bridge and the construction is delayed almost twenty months.
> 
> *The Contractor will not change*
> 
> NI in the EU Delegation on Monday were unable to specify when the new Zezelj bridge could be completed . This is to remind you, should happen in mid- November this year, but the end is still far away . - A reminder that the start was delayed for nearly a year , but that it nevertheless achieved an appropriate pace of work - they said in the EU . - Stories of change artist that could be heard were not real and will most certainly finish the Spanish- Italian consortium AZVI .


And some renders not previously posted here....





































]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Copy-paste from Poland


----------



## Arnorian

Similar but different.


----------



## cinxxx

^^or maybe the other way around 











> The first bridge you see on this picture was called Zezelj Bridge. Construction took from 1957 to 1961 and was realized of stretched concrete (first in Europe, second in the world). It had railway tracks and pedestrian crossing on both sides. During NATO bombing it was bombed the most and finally destroyed on April 26th, 1999. The bridge that is furthest away on this picture is the Sloboda (Freedom) Bridge which was built in 1981 and was 1312 meters long. It was also destroyed during NATO bombing on April 3rd, 1999.


http://personal.pmf.uns.ac.rs/tijana.prodanovic/etc/theres-no-place-like-home/


----------



## Opustenooo

New Ada bridge and access roads.
Photos from November.
Source savabridge.com


----------



## Boza KG

A1


> "Euro Alliance Tunnels" JSC started the construction of the* biggest road tunnel in Serbia – “Manajle”*. The facility is a part of E75 Highway and the European Corridor X in the part between Nish and the Macedonian boundary. It consists of two tubes, each of them with length of 1.8 km and a pedestrian passage between them.











http://eae.bg/en/news/euro-alliance-tunnels-is-building-the-biggest-tunnel-in-serbia.html




























http://www.vladicinhan.org.rs/Opstine3/Cir/Newsview.asp?IDNov=386


----------



## Boza KG

Corridor X (A4)
Nis - Pirot



KiretoX said:


> 2013 DECEMBER 15: Ниш - Пирот (88 слика)
> weather was bad, so pictures are not clear... so much with a phone.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1012...ms/5957741056779470897?authkey=CNHbmKrO05GgIQ


----------



## Boza KG

^^































































https://plus.google.com/photos/+KirilDreamerGeorgiev/albums/5957741056779470897


----------



## Boza KG

Kragujevac-Batočina expressway


KiretoX said:


> 2013 DECEMBER 15: Kragujevac - Batocina (54 слика)
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1012...ms/5957736372081047009?authkey=CLOurv6RmMrBSQ


----------



## Boza KG

^^






















































https://plus.google.com/photos/+Kir...ms/5957736372081047009?authkey=CLOurv6RmMrBSQ


----------



## SHKOMI ROAD

JUZNI KRAK KORIDORA 10.... RADOVI KOD GRDELICE.....


----------



## sallae2

All works at old Beška Bridge are soon to be completed, and from next Friday, December 27, all lanes at Beška bridge will be open for traffic.

article in Serbian:
http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2013&mm=12&dd=22&nav_id=792107


----------



## Boza KG

Former Yugoslavia December 2013



ww87 said:


>


----------



## darko06

Slovenian: *Avtocesta*; Croatian: *Autocesta*; Serbian: *Autoput*
Slovenian: *Hitra cesta*; Croatian: *Brza cesta*; Serbian: *Brzi put*

The money of former Yugoslavia was *quadrilingual*, wasn't it?

(*Serbian Croatian Slovenian Macedonian*)


----------



## CrazySerb

Christmas is not for another two weeks, but Serbia is getting its present early - Chinese are due to officially begin work on their two sections of Corridor 11 (Belgrade-Bar motorway) tomorrow. Big ceremony planned so all the bigwigs will be there.

The sections are Obrenovac-Ub & Lajkovac-Ljig, in total about ~50km.


----------



## CrazySerb

As for 2013...



> 12/13/2013 5:00:00 PM
> 
> *58 km of new roads built along corridors in Serbia*
> 
> BELGRADE - This year, 58.1 km of new roads were built along Corridor X and XI in Serbia, and works worth EUR 262 million were carried out from October 2012 to December 2013, Corridors of Serbia Director Dmitar Djurovic said on Friday.
> 
> At an annual press conference in the Serbian government, which was also attended by Minister of Transport Aleksandar Antic and Minister of Construction Velimir Ilic, Djurovic underscored that he is more than satisfied with the results, noting that the European average, as far as the construction of highways is concerned, stands at around 52 km per year.
> 
> During 2013, works worth EUR 262 million were conducted across Serbia at 223 construction sites in total, Djurovic added.
> 
> Minister Antic pointed to the strategic importance of Corridors X and XI, and announced that, regardless of the end of the construction season, works will continue into the winter wherever possible -on bridges, tunnels and other facilities.
> 
> Underlining that there are no major problems in the construction of Corridor XI, Minister Ilic said that the highway along Corridor XI will be completed before the deadline.


----------



## x-type

@Boza - excellent map 
some minor details about HR part: toll station Ivanja Reka exists no more. it's been removed to Ježevo (10 km to the east). further, tunnel Sveti Ilija is tolled. and finally, you haven't signed bridge Krk (probably because it is not at the motorway).
about BIH - southern section is little more u/c than you've signed, up to Međugorje, what is approximately at 1/3 between HR/BIH border and Mostar.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Southern motorway bypass of Osijek u/c?


----------



## Boza KG

x-type said:


> @Boza - excellent map
> some minor details about HR part: toll station Ivanja Reka exists no more. it's been removed to Ježevo (10 km to the east). further, tunnel Sveti Ilija is tolled. and finally, you haven't signed bridge Krk (probably because it is not at the motorway).
> about BIH - southern section is little more u/c than you've signed, up to Međugorje, what is approximately at 1/3 between HR/BIH border and Mostar.


This is not my map, author is ww87 
Here is a topic about maps: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109932281#post109932281


----------



## CrazySerb

* Koridori Srbije extends bidding deadline for Pirot east-Dimitrovgrad road section - TED*



> 23.12.2013 16:19:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Serbian state-owned motorway company Koridori Srbije has extended the bidding deadline for the remaining works on the Pirot east-Dimitrovgrad section of pan-European transport Corridor X until January 30, a public notice in the EU's procurement journal, TED, indicated on Saturday.


----------



## CrazySerb

Big day today :cheers:


----------



## MichiH

^^ When will it be completed?


----------



## CrazySerb

In about three years.


----------



## bzbox

Is bypass of Subotica really U/C ??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It likely is, but progress is minimal. According to Google Earth, there was a segment west of E75 already under construction in the year 2000. Right now it's still under construction.


----------



## sallae2

I think the works at Subotica by-pass has stopped, for domestic political reasons.
This may change. A new elections are in sights on March 16, 2014.
Serbia is about to begin joining EU negotiations on January 21, 2014.
Based on previous members experience Serbia could join EU around 2020.
Before that, Serbia would need to change The Constitution, and if I am not mistaken for that it is needed to have 2/3 support in The Parliament. In other words it will have to form a big coalition.
So, basically next summer, Serbia could have a new government, and sometimes later the works around Subotica may continue...


----------



## Arnorian

del


----------



## javimix19

Hi, I have some questions to serbian forumers (or everyone) about Belgrade Bypass:

- I read Wikipedia article and I am confused. The bypass is divided in three parts. How many km are open now? (in 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgrade_bypass

-It will be a tolled motorway?

- According to Wikipedia all the bypass will be open in 2017. Do you think it is a reliable date?


----------



## smokiboy

There is about 7 kms missing for the first section of the bypass to be completed, which would form a half circle around Beograd. Most of it is a 'half motorway' to be expanded to full motorway probably after the 7kms is completed. And it is not tolled.
Reliable completion date for this section is hard to say since they haven't begun the tender process or even expropriation for the 7kms. So 2017 is very optimistic.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Old Beška bridge is finally opened today after renovation! :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Good news 

Does that mean all of E75 in the Novi Sad area is now 2x2?


----------



## clouseau

Old Beška bridge...








ms.gov.rs


----------



## definitivo

ChrisZwolle said:


> Good news
> 
> Does that mean all of E75 *in the Novi Sad area is now 2x2*?


...yes


----------



## Arnorian

ChrisZwolle said:


> Good news
> 
> Does that mean all of E75 in the Novi Sad area is now 2x2?


8.5 km of E-75 near Novi Sad is standard motorway (2+2 lanes with hard shoulders) with two-lane one-directional service roads on both sides.


----------



## sallae2

^^ In other words



Kot Behemot said:


>


So-called Novi Sad by-pass.
This image is two years old.


----------



## Boza KG




----------



## gogo3o

Can you post a link to the legislation, which have introduced the A designations? Or at least a source in the news. Thanks.


----------



## sallae2

^^



sallae2 said:


> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/t/y0/1JX1lHQU/4-1024w.jpg
> 
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3/KP/2pyLhVs5/5-1024w.jpg
> 
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/21/ql/3xnthAk2/6-1024w.jpg
> 
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1z/sE/489P93WN/7-1024w.jpg


----------



## volodaaaa

^^
was new design of road marking introduced? or road will remain unmarked as now.


btw. From 2005


----------



## gogo3o

Tnx. I saw that in the Serbian section. I've needed to explain more precisely - is there a link to this in Slujebni Glasnik (I guess it's paid)? Or somewhere else?


----------



## Alex_ZR

@volodaaaa Wait for a while, it's just more than a month after this law came into force.  Previous lasted just for a year (2012-2013). Some irrational road numbers were changed. BTW, can you read Cyrillic, since you liked that link?


----------



## volodaaaa

Alex_ZR said:


> @volodaaaa Wait for a while, it's just more than a month after this law came into force.  Previous lasted just for a year (2012-2013). Some irrational road numbers were changed. BTW, can you read Cyrillic, since you liked that link?


Yes I can  It is very similar to azbuka except some "double characters", "J" etc.


----------



## Gaetano Caridi

I'm impressed that the highway between Nis and Kalotina is under construction(all the way)
Is there someone who can tell me the % done of each lot(they are 4 i thinK)and when will open the first section of them!Thank you ....Хвала


----------



## Palance

Interesting: The A3 does not change road number after passing the Croatian border.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Arnorian said:


> Its name will probably be "Višnjički most".


I would still say "Nice progress on the (Ada) Huja" when somebody posts photos of the bridge:cheers:

Btw, nice and informative map. Thank you. I hope you would be able to realise it soon. I believe that EU would be really helpful in financing those bypasses when you soon join. And bulgarians are really looking forward to seeing Belgrade's south motorway bypass completed.:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting thing about that Ada Huja/Visnjicki bridge - it's construction was originally supposed to happen prior to the currently U/C Zemun-Borca bridge, as financial arrangements were practically made much prior. But the entire deal regarding that very favourable loan from the Japanese government collaped very suddenly - still haven't heard the official reason though there are a number of theories as to why 

Ada Huja...


----------



## panchevo

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> My favorite bridge in Serbia - "Most Ada Huja".:laugh:


I know what you mean bratko :lol:



Arnorian said:


> This is a bit more detailed map.
> 
> red: existing motorway (2+2 with hard shoulder)
> dark red: motorway u/c or planned
> blue: part of city's outer ring road (not the same as motorway bypass), u/c, motorway profile with two exceptions (at-level crossings, in yellow)
> pink: presumed route of the Pančevo bypass based on vague plans, profile probably motorway
> 
> other parts of the inner and outer ring roads and other connecting roads:
> thick green: existing 2+2 or 3+3 roads, no at-level crossings
> thin green: 2+2 or 3+3 streets
> thick gray: planned 2+2 or 3+3 roads, no at-level crossings
> thin gray: planned 2+2 or 3+3 streets (partly existing 1+1 streets to be widened)
> 
> 
> Its name will probably be "Višnjički most".


good map, but ada huja bridge will not turn to mirijevski bulevar, instead it will continue straight forward where new road is planed (somewhat eastern of mirijevski bulevar)

I like the presumed pink line (pancevo bypass) but i doubt it would became a reality before the first humans set foot on mars :lol:


----------



## Arnorian

It does not turn to Mirijevski boulevard on my map, it goes to the east of it, but comes close, within 200 m. Roughly like this, the bridge and the motorway in yellow with interchanges in red, Mirijevski boulevard in purple.












PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Btw, nice and informative map. Thank you. I hope you would be able to realise it soon. I believe that EU would be really helpful in financing those bypasses when you soon join. And bulgarians are really looking forward to seeing Belgrade's south motorway bypass completed.:cheers:


Start on the Višnjički bridge is at least 6-7 years away, probably more. The downstream Vinčanski bridge is more important, because it will carry both the bypass and the railway line necessary for removal of freight trains (many transporting dangerous materials) from the city center.


----------



## panchevo

Arnorian said:


> It does not turn to Mirijevski boulevard on my map, it goes to the east of it, but comes close, within 200 m. Roughly like this, the bridge and the motorway in yellow with interchanges in red, Mirijevski boulevard in purple


sorry, it was tiny on first map i couldn't see.

^^I think that vinca bridge is the most important bridge that is planed, not just because of the fright trains, but because heavy trucks (also many transporting dangerous materials) that go in and out of panchevo refinery (and the whole pancevo south industrial zone) now wreak havoc on the pancevo-kovin road (bavaniste village) and also in villages around smederevo (heavy trucks passing just couple of meters in front of people's windows) which are standing in the way for the e-75 motorway...


----------



## Singidunum

Why build a bridge at the widest point on Danube in Belgrade?


----------



## Arnorian

Where else? You can't place it upstream because you can't get the motorway to it through the city, and to place it downstream where the river is narrower would mean much longer connecting motorway over a very rough terrain with a lot of viaducts and tunnels. This way it will be just a longer version of the Borča bridge, which has simple design.


----------



## panchevo

Singidunum said:


> Why build a bridge at the widest point on Danube in Belgrade?


if you are talking about vinca bridge, i totally disagree that the Danube is any wider at the point where vinca bridge is planed than for example at the point where "pancevac" currently stands...


----------



## Arnorian

I think Singidunum means the place where the Danube is narrow, north of the Ramadanska street on the map bellow. The map shows how rough the terrain is, and because the hillside rises steeply from the shore the bridge would have to be directly connected to a tunnel. The price for such a route would be higher than making a longer bridge at the wider point of the river.


----------



## panchevo

Arnorian said:


> I think Singidunum means the place where the Danube is narrow, north of the Ramadanska street on the map bellow. The map shows how rough the terrain is, and because the hillside rises steeply from the shore the bridge would have to be directly connected to a tunnel. The price for such a route would be higher than making a longer bridge at the wider point of the river.


he meant ada huja? (i thought vinca), yes the planned point for the ada huja bridge is definitely on the widest part of danube (in belgrade),
but judging by the terrain, it doesn't necessarily have to be longer than "pancevac" (i think that almost one third of pancevac isn't above the river) 
and it also doesn't have to be wide, i think 1+1 is enough (it could be identical to the bridge between smederevo and kovin)

here's a nice and accurate image of the overall plans from 2010:


----------



## Arnorian

No, no, it will and must be a full motorway.


----------



## panchevo

by the time adahuja bridge becomes "next in line", we will already have three large bridges over danube (borca, pancevac, vinca),
so I do not believe that a full-motorway bridge (like beska) is needed on that spot... (heavy transportation in transit won't use it because they will have borca and vinca for north-western and south routs respectfully)

of course bigger is always better but i am convinced that it would be too much for it to be wider than pancevac (and pancevac is not a full motorway bridge)...

p.s. I drive over pancevac on a daily and over kovin bridge on a monthy basis (the only two brigdes in belgrade area) so i'm pretty much familiar with the traffic "over danube"


----------



## smokiboy

It seems that the next bridge over the Danube at Beograd will be near Vinča. Looks like investors from UAE are interested in financing this project. I think this will be an expensive bridge as it will be full motorway, plus dual rail.

Does any one know the exact location, and detailed route of this bridge?


----------



## CrazySerb

Parallel with construction of Belgrade's new bridges, work is being carried out on reconstruction of the Serbian capital's existing bridges - after recently completed ~60 million euro general overhaul of the Gazelle motorway bridge, it looks like Belgrade's sole Danube bridge, currently in a major state of disrepair, is up next - though it's still somewhat unclear what scope of work will be undertaken, as the entire project centers on the bridge's railway infrastructure (part of Russian-funded loan to improve commuter railway service within the wider Belgrade region) . I'm quite sure they will have to improve the roadways as well.

Google-translated:



> 01/30/2014 16:17
> *Work funded Russian loan of 10 March*
> 
> BELGRADE - The first works financed by the Russian loan of $ 800 million for Serbian Railways will start from 10th March to section Belgrade - Pančevo , announced today the general manager of that company Dragoljub Simonovic .
> 
> The value of the works on this section is 69 million euros , of which 60 million from the Russian loan , and nine million provided by the state in which the project contributes 15 percent of the funds .
> 
> In Železnicma Serbia say that nine million provided by the state , but paid for the project .
> 
> *Simonovic explained that it is a construction of second track from Belgrade to Pancevo , as well as the modernization of the existing track and the works include Pančevačcki bridge .*
> 
> By the end of February, Serbian Railways should sign the annex two contracts on Russian loan funding decisions for work on six sections of the railway Corridor 10
> 
> Simonovic said that 90 per cent of work on the road from Belgrade to Pancevo lead to domestic firms , and that the prime contractor will be some of the Russian companies .
> 
> Simonovic announced that the 24th February will be an open bid for the tender to continue building Prokop in Belgrade and that already in March will be known who will be the contractor , and to then be able to go and work .
> 
> According to him , the release of 30 hekratara Sava amphitheater for the project Belgrade water Railways requires about 2.5 million.
> 
> It is the first phase of the space during odslobađanja that will from that location to be moved 50 kilometers of track , 200 switches and several dozen intersections for what it will take between three and six months.
> 
> Simonovic visit will be the continuation of the construction of Prokop finasnirani Kuwaiti loan of EUR 26 million and that the Kuwaitis interested in Prokop invest an additional 60 million euros.


----------



## panchevo

CrazySerb said:


> it looks like Belgrade's sole Danube bridge, currently in a major state of disrepair, is up next - though it's still somewhat unclear what scope of work will be undertaken,


they are only going to install the second track (which is part of the overall project to upgrade the existing railway belgrade-pancevo to a two-track system) and maybe revitalise the existing track...

I am confident that we will not see the much-needed overhaul of the parallel roadways on pancevo bridge (which are by the way in almost-hazardous condition) until the completion of, not only borca bridge, but the link between the borca bridge and pancevo road (which will not happen before the fall of 2015.)


----------



## smokiboy

I know the proposed bridge at Vinča is also to include dual rail tracks, but looking at GE I do not see any rail corridors nearby. Does anyone know where the rail corridors will connect to the bridge? Is it supposed to connect to the main rail corridor 10 line towards Zuce, via Leštane or Boleč?


----------



## aleks82

*Heavy snow attack on serbian motorway*

Heavy Snow attack on serbian motorway A1 / E-75 from Novi Sad to Subotica. 















Evacuation of people from the motorway with army helicopter.


----------



## Arnorian

smokiboy said:


> I know the proposed bridge at Vinča is also to include dual rail tracks, but looking at GE I do not see any rail corridors nearby. Does anyone know where the rail corridors will connect to the bridge? Is it supposed to connect to the main rail corridor 10 line towards Zuce, via Leštane or Boleč?


Yes, at Zuce, but I think it will be a single track. There is no need for two tracks, it will be used for freight only.


----------



## CrazySerb

Personally, I didn't even want to show those "snowstorm" photos at all.
Canadians will laugh at us now hno:


----------



## Singidunum

At first I thought these were some stock photos, but nope it's main Serbian motorway


----------



## pepes1gr

Hello. I'd like to ask you. 
Think of the summer to make the trip NIS - Sarajevo.
Route is easy. 
Which path to take. 
The route has tolls.
is the first time i cross the country. 
thanks


----------



## Strajder

IMHO this is the best way. 
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Niš...da6de87b33e!2m2!1d18.4130763!2d43.8562586!3e0

I would recommended rest stop in Vrnjačka Banja, 2km detour from the main road between Kruševac and Kraljevo.


----------



## pepes1gr

Strajder said:


> IMHO this is the best way.
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Niš...da6de87b33e!2m2!1d18.4130763!2d43.8562586!3e0
> 
> I would recommended rest stop in Vrnjačka Banja, 2km detour from the main road between Kruševac and Kraljevo.


thanks for the quick reply. Very nice park in Vrnjačka Banja.


----------



## Arnorian

Preljina interchange on A2.



Moravo mutna vodo said:


>


----------



## CrazySerb

Aerial views of the Ljig-Preljina section of Serbia's A2 motorway (Corridor 11) - low quality but worth watching:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Terna to finish tunnels near Dimitrovgrad by year's end*
Sunday, 03/09/2014|14:14 | Source: Tanjug



> Greek company Terna will finish the construction of two tunnels near Dimitrovgrad on Corridor X by the year's end, Terna Executive Vice President Statis Natsis announced.
> 
> - Construction of tunnels (Progon and Przojno Padina) is progressing very well, and they will be opened to traffic by the year's end - Natsis told Tanjug news agency and added that both tunnels had been completely drilled the previous month.
> 
> Terna has agreed to build two tunnels on the bypass around Dimitrovgrad for RSD 3.83 million. The work is financed with the proceeds of a loan extended by the World Bank.
> 
> The Progon tunnel is somewhat over one kilometer long, whereas the length of Przojno Padina is about 350 meters.
> 
> Terna is also hired to build Corridor X stretches from Grabovnica to Grdelica and from Vladicin Han to Donji Neradovac.
> 
> Natsis said that Terna in Serbia had hired 400-500 Serbian workers and about hundred from Greece, adding that the company was satisfied with its ongoing work in our country.


----------



## CrazySerb

Today's SAT has exclusive footage from inside the tunnels that are part of Dimitrovgrad bypass - you can find it just prior to the halfway mark:

http://www.rts.rs/page/tv/ci/story/17/РТС+1/1541560/САТ+.html


----------



## Livada

A2 Ljig - Preljina (U/C) fantastic aerial views


----------



## Притвореник

Livada said:


> A2 Ljig - Preljina (U/C) fantastic aerial views


Full speed ahead :cheers:
Azeris are doing a great work.


----------



## smokiboy

Has the final approach to the Beograd ring road been decided? And if so do someone have the link, map?


----------



## petronel

This summer we (2 adults and one child 11 years old) will travel from Romania (Drobeta Turnu Severin) to Montenegro (Petrovac) in June - July.

Can anyone recommend two different routes for going to Montenegro and return? What should we visit in Serbia and Montenegro. 

Going to Petrovac we will stop for 2 nights, one probably in Zlatibor and another somewhere on Montenegro. On return we don't have any plan / constraint, so we can spend 2-3 days.

I'm new here and not sure if I post this on the right topic. If not, a mod please delete/move this.

Thank you,
Petronel


----------



## definitivo

petronel said:


> This summer we (2 adults and one child 11 years old) will travel from Romania (Drobeta Turnu Severin) to Montenegro (Petrovac) in June - July.
> 
> Can anyone recommend two different routes for going to Montenegro and return? What should we visit in Serbia and Montenegro.
> 
> Going to Petrovac we will stop for 2 nights, one probably in Zlatibor and another somewhere on Montenegro. On return we don't have any plan / constraint, so we can spend 2-3 days.
> 
> I'm new here and not sure if I post this on the right topic. If not, a mod please delete/move this.
> 
> Thank you,
> Petronel




Hi Petronel,

my suggestions...

1. Drobeta Turnu Severin - Calafat/Vidin (BG) - Zajecar (SRB) - ( must see mountain Rtanj near Boljevac ) - Paracin - Krusevac - Kraljevo - Raska - Novi Pazar - Tutin - Rozaje (MNE) - Berane - Mojkovac - Podgorica - Petrovac )...
2. Drobeta Turnu Severin - Kladovo (SRB) - Negotin - Zajecar - Paracin - Krusevac - Aleksandrovac - Raska - ( same as No 1. )...

At MNE you can visit Cetinje ( old church/ relics of knights of Malta ), Sveti stefan, Kotor and Herceg Novi...


----------



## tfd543

Will any new section open this summer or in the near future southbound of E75 near Leskovac ?


----------



## Arnorian

petronel said:


> What should we visit in Serbia and Montenegro.


Biogradska Gora National Park in Montenegro is worth a visit. It's only 4 km off your route. It has a gorgeous glacial lake and virgin forest comprising of many tree specials that don't grow together almost anywhere else in Europe.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

*Serbia:Motorway A3 Belgrade-Batrovci*

Let's start a new thread about motorway A3 in Serbia.For example here are some pictures of that motorway.


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ There are no threads for other certain motorways in other countries, so this thread shoudn't exist... :wtf:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Alex_ZR said:


> ^^ There are no threads for other certain motorways in other countries, so this thread shoudn't exist... :wtf:


Ako je tako,zasto onda postoji tema o autoputu A2 ?


----------



## MichiH

Alex_ZR said:


> ^^ There are no threads for other certain motorways in other countries, so this thread shoudn't exist... :wtf:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689692

Both should not exist!


----------



## panchevo

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Let's start a new thread about motorway A3 in Serbia.For example here are some pictures of that motorway.


bad idea dude, those photos will scare off potential travelers..


----------



## sponge_bob

If someone could do a back of an envelope calculation for me ????? 

Adding up the work on the various major bridges Novi Sad/Belgrade and the new motorway contracts issued since about 2010 (including the Belgrade Bypass sections even if not officially Motorway) and the contracts due to issue in 2014 and 2015 as well 

1. How much was committed in cash ( Government and Motorway Agency) and World Bank/EIB loans?
2. How much was on long terms ( Chinese contracts not counted in 1 and due for repayment usually starting year 5) 
3. What was Serbias GDP in 2010 and what is it now in 2014??

Thx.


----------



## CrazySerb

Section of A4 motorway (Nis-Dimitrovgrad) where Austria's Alpine Bau GmbH had carried out works before filing for insolvency awarded to Bulgaria's Trace Group:




> *CONTRACT SIGNED FOR CONTINUATION OF CONSTRUCTION OF SECTION PIROT (EAST) – DIMITROVGRAD AT E80 HIGHWAY*
> 
> Director of „Corridors of Serbia“, Mr. Dmitar Đurović, and Executive Director of the Bulgarian company Trace Group Hold plc., Mr. Miroslav Kalčev Manolov, sigend the contract on continuation of construction of the Corridor 10 Section Pirot (East) – Dimitrovrgrad at the E80 Highway.
> 
> The remaining works at the Section Pirot (East) – Dimitrovrgrad total 14.3 km, while the construction deadline total 450 days.
> 
> Value of the contracted works amounts to EUR 19.484.810,37 EUR.
> 
> The Trace Group Hold plc was selected as the most favourable bidder out of the total of 11 interested bidders who participated in the open international tender procedure.
> 
> The process of completion of the highway construction from Pirto to Dimitrovgrad at the section where previously the Austrian company ''Аlpine Bau Gmbh'' was engaged, will be supervised by the representatives of the “Corridors of Serbia” and experts of the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development as the continuation of construction of this Corridor 10 section is funded from its loan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koridor10.rs/en/node/857


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> The remaining works at the Section Pirot (East) – Dimitrovrgrad total 14.3 km, while the construction deadline total 450 days.


What does that mean, the road must be completed within 450 days from today - until July 2015?


----------



## smokiboy

Does that mean that ALL remaining sections towards Bulgaria and Macedonia are either under construction or tendered? And is 2016 realistic for full completion?


----------



## Arnorian

Construction of Belgrade's Outer tangential. The new Danube bridge at the right edge of the photo.



Wuxa said:


>


----------



## JeddahKingdomTower

i think Autoput A4 ( Nis-Dimitrovgrad ) should be finished in 2016


----------



## Mali

Are there any plans of reconstruction for 'Zrenjaninski Put', from Pancevack most-Borca bridge intersection? Many new buildings/houses have been built in that area, with full disregard to urban planning. Driving down that road is like playing Russian roulette.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Mali said:


> Are there any plans of reconstruction for 'Zrenjaninski Put', from Pancevack most-Borca bridge intersection? Many new buildings/houses have been built in that area, with full disregard to urban planning. Driving down that road is like playing Russian roulette.


Zrenjaninski put is real image of 1990s urbanism, where some sections don't have pavement, with some objects built very close to the road... hno:


----------



## smokiboy

More like wild west sub-urbanism


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There's new March 2014 imagery in Google Earth of Beograd.


----------



## sponge_bob

I hope that all SSC regulars are safe from the dreadful floods in the Dinaric Alps right now and along the rivers that rise there.

Exceptional once in over 100 year floods affect countries with infrastructure deficits far more than those with networks or grids that can reroute around the damaged sections. 

With any luck the pre accession funding from the EU will be increased substantially this year in view of the exceptional nature of the flooding and with much of it devoted to constructing new roads that can keep normal life in Serbia functioning better when an event like this occurs ....as well as on necessary repairs and reconstruction.

But for now lets hope that all posters and their families and loved ones are ALL safe and well. For those of us in safer parts than Bosnia or Serbia we should donate or else go directly hassle our euro mps who are all at home looking for our votes right now for a change.


----------



## Arnorian

Motorway infrastructure held up well, with only a couple of exit ramps being flooded.

I doubt EU's accession funds are flexible enough. Serbia can expect already much less than other countries received because of the austerity measures. Accession funds are set for years in advance, so I don't think any change is possible at all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lajkovac, March 2014


----------



## darko06

If one looks close enough at recent GoogleEarth satellite images, Serbia possesses about 150 kilometers of building sites of unfinished motorways. If one looks more closer one can also find a famous oak tree at the Ljig-Preljina stretch. A nice puzzle for Guess the Highway thread indeed!


----------



## Alex_ZR

darko06 said:


> If one looks close enough at recent GoogleEarth satellite images, Serbia possesses about 150 kilometers of building sites of unfinished motorways. If one looks more closer one can also find a famous oak tree at the Ljig-Preljina stretch. A nice puzzle for Guess the Highway thread indeed!


http://goo.gl/maps/eNSSP


----------



## Arnorian

blue - 2014.
magenta - 2015.
red - 2016.
green - ?










Edit: errors fixed


----------



## MichiH

^^ What's the source, I thought the two magenta A1 sections and the western-most and the eastern-most u/c A4 sections are/were planned to be opened in 2014 too?


----------



## Arnorian

http://koridor10.rs/

English version of the site typically hasn't been updated.


----------



## MichiH

Thanks . Well, I cannot read it easily... Is there a list with all dates? Are there only information about the year of completion or also about the estimated month of completion?


----------



## panchevo

MichiH said:


> ^^ What's the source, I thought the two magenta A1 sections and the western-most and the eastern-most u/c A4 sections are/were planned to be opened in 2014 too?


we thought so too, but the idiots once again "moved" deadlines...
its like we are chasing smthing and every time it seems with in reach - it moves away....



Arnorian said:


> http://koridor10.rs/
> 
> English version of the site typically hasn't been updated.


this is good, we can see how the deadlines "evolved"



MichiH said:


> Thanks . Well, I cannot read it easily... Is there a list with all dates? Are there only information about the year of completion or also about the estimated month of completion?


here is the list with dates (for southern section) http://koridorisrbije.rs/lat/jug

dates are in numbers dd/mm/yyyy


----------



## MichiH

panchevo said:


> here is the list with dates (for southern section) http://koridorisrbije.rs/lat/jug
> dates are in numbers dd/mm/yyyy





> ЛОТ 6 - Траса и мостови Тунел Манајле - Владичин Хан. Тендер објављен. Рок за доставу понуда: 12.06.2014.
> ЛОТ 1 - Траса и мостови Владичин Хан – Превалац 10.1км. Рок завршетка изградње 25.06.2014.


So, two A1 sections near Vladičin han should be completed in June, won't they? Will they also be opened (entirely) for traffic or is it not possible to opened that 10+x km section b/c it begins at the Manajle tunnel and ends near Prevalac w/o i/c?

What's about a link to A4 date?


----------



## panchevo

MichiH said:


> Thanks. That's what I've expected....
> 
> Do you have any information about a new "deadline"?


not that I konw of, 
the 25.06.2014. was the new deadline from couple of months ago when they updated the "koridori srbije" webpage 
the old deadline for the entire section of vladicin han-donji neredovac was april 2014

but there are good chances for the LOT1 vladicin han-prevalac to be completed by the end of the year, or so I hope...

btw the LOT2 and 3 of the entire vladicin han - donji neredovac section are deadlined for sep 2015 according to http://koridorisrbije.rs/lat/jug :nuts:


----------



## MichiH

panchevo said:


> but there are good chances for the LOT1 vladicin han-prevalac to be completed by the end of the year, or so I hope...


Thanks. I will consider it with the next update of the list.



panchevo said:


> btw the LOT2 and 3 of the entire vladicin han - donji neredovac section are deadlined for sep 2015 according to http://koridorisrbije.rs/lat/jug :nuts:


Yep, I know , see list:

*A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 12 16.2km (April 2012 to September 2015) – project – map


----------



## Lollin

definitivo said:


> HU/SRB border - Novi Sad 330 dinara
> Novi Sad - Beograd 240 DIN
> Beograd - Nis 730 DIN
> Nis - Leskovac 190 DIN
> 
> for 1 EUR - 114 DIN



Or is posible here:
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/pdf/cene_putarina_lat.pdf


----------



## sponge_bob

Todays News

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/10933132/Serbia-could-go-bankrupt-says-PM.html

Getting caught with an oversized road programme, relative to the overall size of the economy, would be not dissimilar to what happened to Greece. Mind you Greece is a monster megamess compared to anywhere else in Europe. Serbias government has run at a deficit for years, year on year. Unlike nearby countries there is no giant Europot to finance that deficit year on year.

In a situation where the public finances are tightening I think the Belgrade - Bar project and the motorway west from Krusevac will have to be reined in. 

The priority will have to be a good radial network from Belgrade and the key transit route to Bulgaria, as far SW as Pozega maybe Uzice. That network will have to generate sufficient income for its maintenance as well as any new construction and there is no easy option in the south given how mountainous it is.

Fortunately for Serbia most of that is complete or well under way.


----------



## Alex_ZR

ww87 said:


> Old numbering :bash:


There were two changes, one in 2012 and the current from 2013. Unfortunately, some signs have already been changed in 2012 and now they are outdated (there's also example in Zrenjanin)... hno:


----------



## Gubot

sponge_bob said:


> Unlike nearby countries there is no giant Europot to finance that deficit year on year.


Bearing in mind the growing Nigel Farage heap, please, don't overlook such inaccurate statementshno:


----------



## cinxxx

*Trip report from Preševo to Vatin border crossing to Romania*


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_E75 (A1) von cinxxx auf Flickr

And we exit the motorway...


SRB_M1.10 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bridge over the Danube at Kovin. Radar controls at the end, 60 km/h speed limit.


SRB_14 von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_14 von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_14 von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_R115 von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_R115 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

SRB_18 von cinxxx auf Flickr


Vršac von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_10 von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_10 von cinxxx auf Flickr


SRB_10 von cinxxx auf Flickr

*THAT WAS IT*


----------



## Alex_ZR

Nice shots! kay:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Indeed, thanks for posting


----------



## Boza KG

*Kragujevac - Batočina *




KiretoX


























































































vlada_Ilina_h2o
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1166229&page=90


----------



## Mali

It seems like a border crossing with Romania hasn't seen any investments for centuries. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cinxxx

Wasn't today the date when Streetview becomes available in Serbia?


----------



## Alex_ZR

cinxxx said:


> Wasn't today the date when Streetview becomes available in Serbia?


Actually, Google held a conference today in which they presented Street View, but it will be available in a few days... 
On the other hand, good news is that they will continue shooting rest of the Serbia in next three-four months. Here are Opel Astras newly registered to Belgrade plates, which will be used in Serbia:


----------



## volodaaaa

Won't be the licence plates expired soon? Will you add another digit or what?


----------



## Alex_ZR

volodaaaa said:


> Won't be the licence plates expired soon? Will you add another digit or what?


You mean because of "819"? Only BG code is so high, and in case of lack of numbers four digit code is used (for example BG 0001-AA).


----------



## volodaaaa

Alex_ZR said:


> You mean because of "819"? Only BG code is so high, and in case of lack of numbers four digit code is used (for example BG 0001-AA).


Yes, thanks for explanation  Belgrade is indeed a big city. It took Bratislava 13 years to exhaust similar format (the number of possible characters is even higher in Serbia) while Belgrade only three


----------



## Alex_ZR

volodaaaa said:


> Yes, thanks for explanation  Belgrade is indeed a big city. It took Bratislava 13 years to exhaust similar format (the number of possible characters is even higher in Serbia) while Belgrade only three


Well, some of the vehicles which have BG plates aren't really in Belgrade (car leasing), so there are many cars and truck which are somewhere else in Serbia "spending" BG plates. On the other hand, some of the codes will last for decades (some small municipalities), second largest code NS is around 215, while the highest number at ZR plates which I have seen is 069.


----------



## Eulanthe

Maybe someone can help me here? 

I want to drive from Foca to Herceg Novi through Nikšić, but the road from Foca to Scepan Polje apparently is a complete disaster. Does anyone here know how it really is? I've found comments about it being a gravel road, but is it really terrible?

(the guys on the Bosnia thread told me to ask here, because apparently Serbians use this road to get to the Montenegrin coast...)


----------



## suvi genije

Eulanthe said:


> Maybe someone can help me here?
> 
> I want to drive from Foca to Herceg Novi through Nikšić, but the road from Foca to Scepan Polje apparently is a complete disaster. Does anyone here know how it really is? I've found comments about it being a gravel road, but is it really terrible?
> 
> (the guys on the Bosnia thread told me to ask here, because apparently Serbians use this road to get to the Montenegrin coast...)


See for your self!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSArLceLuRA

from min 23:00


----------



## pasadia

Eulanthe said:


> Maybe someone can help me here?
> 
> I want to drive from Foca to Herceg Novi through Nikšić, but the road from Foca to Scepan Polje apparently is a complete disaster. Does anyone here know how it really is? I've found comments about it being a gravel road, but is it really terrible?


Why don't you follow M20 from Foca to Gacko - Bileca - Trebinje and then get to Herceg-Novi? 

I've travelled on this route getting back from Dubrovnik to Roumania and it's quite good.


----------



## Eulanthe

It's all to do with scenery 

I'm actually going to Trebinje, but well... the M-20 doesn't look to be so nice


----------



## Arnorian

The new Danube bridge in Belgrade:



vladygark said:


> http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/675.html


----------



## Arnorian

The connecting road north of the bridge:



vladygark said:


> http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/675.html


----------



## Arnorian

A1 from Novi Sad to Niš is now on Google Street View.


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Arnorian

The construction of the Orlovača interchange of the Belgrade bypass has continued:



ww87 said:


> http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/674.html


----------



## TheMayor

Eulanthe said:


> Maybe someone can help me here?
> 
> I want to drive from Foca to Herceg Novi through Nikšić, but the road from Foca to Scepan Polje apparently is a complete disaster. Does anyone here know how it really is? I've found comments about it being a gravel road, but is it really terrible?
> 
> (the guys on the Bosnia thread told me to ask here, because apparently Serbians use this road to get to the Montenegrin coast...)


We drove it last year... It is indeed not the best road I've ever driven on (bit of gravel, very narrow in some places,...) but the scenery is so beautiful you will forget the road condition.


----------



## volodaaaa

Why is the Beška bridge closed in one direction?


----------



## suvi genije

volodaaaa said:


> Why is the Beška bridge closed in one direction?


Reconstruction of old Beska bridge was not done properly (it was winter), so they have to fix that now.


----------



## volodaaaa

^^ Thank you. And my second question: Where are the kilometre markers in Serbia (especially at E-75) numbered from? Values around 950 km seem to be very high to me. Is that from Ljubljana or where?


----------



## Strajder

^^
Highway between Belgrade and Bar already exists, from 1970's. 
We're talking here about motorway from Belgrade to Čačak, possibly to Požega.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's motorway bypass, Dobanovci-Ostruznica (up to the bridge) section - second carriageway U/C:


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic of Gazelle bridge...

Vladimir Putin is coming to Belgrade next week to help mark the city's 70th liberation anniversary from Nazi Germany, hence
the large military presence.


----------



## CrazySerb

We finally have an official opening date & name for Belgrade's 2nd Danube bridge...what was up to now known as Zemun-Borca bridge will, come December 20th, be known as "Mihajlo Pupin bridge", after a Serbian scientist, inventor and philanthropist. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mihajlo_Pupin


----------



## CrazySerb

With the second Danube bridge now close to completion, plans have slowly started to move forward regarding the 3rd such bridge, that will be part of Belgrade's motorway & railway ring-road, albeit just at local council/municipal plenary sessions, as financing is still being sought - most likely it will involve the same, now proven, formula as the Mihajlo Pupin bridge, Chinese EXIM bank & CRBC. We'll very likely know more about this in December, when Chinese Premier Li Keqiang will visit Belgrade.

The new bridge will be part of the ~31km "Sector C" of Belgrade ring-road, which also includes a number of shorter bridges/overpasses & two tunnels:


----------



## panchevo

I have been waiting for that bridge for 35 years!


----------



## cinxxx

^^Pancevo finally will be relieved?


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's existing Danube bridges seen in photos of Lasta trainer aircraft practicing for tomorrow's military parade & Putin's visit...

Mihajlo Pupin bridge:










Red Army bridge:


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of Belgrade's bypass motorway...Batajnica interchange finally nearing completion :cheers:


----------



## [atomic]

^^ good to see

also good to see some progress on the other parts of the Bypass but one thing I don't understand.

At the cloverleaf in the south (A1/M22)They are building the main 2 lanes for traffic travelling east,
but this section is barely 900m long, and right after it you have a bridge which has just 1 Lane per direction.
So within less than 200m 4 lanes would have to merge to 1 (the 2 new main ones, 2 from the interchange).
Doesn't seem to add capacity or make anything safer since the lanes are separated at the interchange anyways.
So why not do it on the northern, westbound side (no expensive Bridge after it),
and just add the second carriageway for a few hundred meters to allow for safe merging and an opportunity to overtake slow trucks?
location in OSM
Edit: also they should make it possible to exit A1 coming from the east going towards Belgrade. this thing is a mess :lol:


And regarding the new Bridge over the Danube, how will it be connected to the road network in Zemun?
just simple Intersections with traffic lights? there is a cloverleaf on the other side (->expressway?).


----------



## suvi genije

^^
That interchange between A1(Belgrade bypass) and M22(Ibarska magistrala) is projected well, but still remains unfinished and very dangerous.

Regarding Zemun-Borca bridge, access road from Zemun side is going to have only at level crossings, with traffic lights. From Borca side, that will be an expressway with multi-level interchanges.


----------



## SRC_100

CrazySerb said:


>


Why "Budapest" is only written by "latinica", without "cirlica"? Isnt`t it against your regulations (law, constitution)?
Should be written by "cirlica" first and if you want by "latinica" on the end but not needed.


----------



## suvi genije

^^
Names of foreign cities are written only in Latinic script, and domestic in both scripts.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
For me it is huge mistake...


----------



## CrazySerb

Local inferiority complexe, my Polish friend.
Keeping step with the world, EU integration and other such bollocks.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
To be fair, I must say I never noticed any inferiority complex in your society 

Ending OT, for sure this road sign would be better to look with "Будимпешта" on the top :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Frankly speaking, I'm just happy there's *some* cyrillic on that sign.


----------



## sponge_bob

Lads, your're not going to teach the Turks and Hungarians and the other transiting types a bit of Cyrillic while they are in the country. So sign in Roman on top...eg Istanbul or Budapest and then by all means do the rest in Cyrillic. 

Remember that motorways are a business and that they bring plenty of other business ......once they are built.


----------



## CrazySerb

Moving on...

Bilateral meetings with Romanian authorities concerning the Belgrade-Timisoara branch of Corridor 11. Serbia is increasingly shipping goods via Romania's Black Sea port of Constanta hence this stretch of the corridor in gaining in importance:

http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/Srbija/Juzni-Banat-deo-Koridora-11.lt.html


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Moving on...
> 
> Bilateral meetings with Romanian authorities concerning the Belgrade-Timisoara branch of Corridor 11.


Corridor XI Crazyserb, *Corridor XI* .

Apart from the fact that it does not exist and never did....it must be expressed in Roman Numerals.


----------



## CrazySerb

Roman imperialist :rant:


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Roman imperialist :rant:


Nobody ever mentioned Corridor 5(c) from Budapest to Sarajevo .....especially not you. 

It is_ always_ Corridor V(c) isn't it. And so must go XI.


----------



## SRC_100

sponge_bob said:


> Lads, your're not going to teach the Turks and Hungarians and the other transiting types a bit of Cyrillic while they are in the country. So sign in Roman on top...eg Istanbul or Budapest and then by all means do the rest in Cyrillic.


Bull sh...t! Who cares Turks, Hungarians etc.?! This is roads especially for serbian society and 95% is domestic traffic. If anyone foreigner doesn't like it, one can choose different road in different country, but no one can so foreigners must learn cyrillic alphabet or be pissed off themself


----------



## sponge_bob

SRC_100 said:


> Bull sh...t! Who cares Turks, Hungarians etc.?! This is roads especially for serbian society and 95% is domestic traffic.


Dont be silly, every important road in Serbia_ ultimately_ leads to somewhere that does not use Cyrillic. 

I was pointing out that there should be one roman alphabet name only, on top, and beyond Serbia...not that Novi Sad or indeed anywhere else Sad should be written in Roman and Cyrillic both as is the case now.


----------



## Whama

During Tito Time Serbia built the most highways. Later countries like Slovenia,Croatia catched up in building highways.

The part between Serbia and Bulgaria should be finished in a few years.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes,but in this decade Serbia built a big number of motorways too.


----------



## aubergine72

CrazySerb said:


> Local inferiority complexe, my Polish friend.
> *Keeping step with the world, EU integration and other such bollocks.*


Bullshit.

Then again Latin is an official script so...


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Where?! For sure not in Serbia.


----------



## aubergine72

^^

Serbian is written in both Cyrillic and Latin alphabets. Both are official.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
There was. For few years only Cyrllic alphabet is official.


----------



## aubergine72

^^

Then I don't see why they don't sign in Cyrillic too. After all, it's not just to be used by foreigners.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Sign for Zagreb in Cyrillic too:


----------



## CrazySerb

Okay, never thought I'd say it but *ENOUGH* about cyrillic....how about some news?




> 10/20/2014 5:52:00 PM
> 
> 
> *Concession talks begin for E736 highway section*
> 
> *BELGRADE - Concession negotiations on the construction, use and maintenance of the Belgrade-Pozega section of E-763 highway have started on Monday with two Chinese companies which completed the pre-qualification procedure - China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) and Shandong Hi-Speed Group.*
> 
> The concession relates to the construction and maintenance of sections of the highway leading through western Serbia - the 17.6 km stretch from Surcin to Obrenovac and the 30.9 km long Preljina-Pozega section, as well as the management, maintenance and use of the 103 km section from Obrenovac to Preljina, the Serbian Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure said in a release.
> 
> A team of experts from the Ministry and other relevant state institutions presented the projects and the selection procedure for concessioners to the representatives of Chinese companies and answered their questions in two separate meetings.
> 
> The talks with Chinese companies will continue with the focus on technical, legal and financial aspects of the arrangement.
> 
> According to the framework schedule, the deadline for the submission of final bids is December 15 and the concession agreement is planned to be signed by the end of March 2015, states the release.


----------



## aleksandar_s

^^ Once the Surcin-Obrenovac and the Preljina-Pozega sections of the Belgrade-Pozega section get tendered, will this mean that the entire section from Surcin to Pozega will be under construction? 

Will this tender also award the bridge across the Sava between Surcin and Obrenovac, or will that be a different tender?


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed :cheers:
I would imagine the Sava river bridge would be part of the agreement and wouldn't require additional tendering.
For CRBC, which is in the process of completing the new Danube bridge, it should be a cakewalk.


----------



## aleksandar_s

So let me see if I have this correct, once this newest tender gets signed, this is how it should look like:

Surcin-Obrenovac : TBD
Obrenovac-Ub : Chinese Bank
Ub-Lajkovac : Local companies
Lajkoavac-Ljig : Chinese Bank
Ljig-Preljina: Azerbaijan
Preljina-Pozega : TBD 

Sounds great to me! In a few years, we can catch up to the Western Balkan states in terms of highways. 

Now the only order of business is to remind those Montenegrians that they have their own job to do!


----------



## sponge_bob

aleksandar_s said:


> Now the only order of business is to remind those Montenegrins that they have their own job to do!


Actually you have to build _nearly as much as they do _and through equally unforgiving mountains. 

I have not heard a peep out of Montenegro since the World Bank brusquely pulled some funds off them as a protest about their plans to partner with the Chinese to build north from Podgorica earlier this year.

I expect they will revive their plans as a 20-25km Podgorica bypass, and no more, for the foreseeable future. 

But I do have an idea about that Latin Signage problem > 来自贝尔格莱德的友谊酒吧


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

So i think that we can expect A2 all the way from Belgrade to Pozega fully completed by 2018 if i am not making a mistake?


----------



## CrazySerb

Give or take a year, yes.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fourth and last phase of "Europe boulevard" project will begin in first week of November, with completion expected within 180 days (targeted May 2015 opening) - providing Novi Sad with another exit to Belgrade-Subotica (A1) motorway, along with a new bridge over the Danube-Tisa-Danube channel.


----------



## kostas97

Could you please tell me which motorways are currently under construction in Serbia???

All i know about has to do with the Borovac-Leskovac part of the A1 and a motorway near Kragujevac.......please tell me if you have other information

Thanks


----------



## čarli1

kostas97 said:


> Could you please tell me which motorways are currently under construction in Serbia???
> 
> All i know about has to do with the Borovac-Leskovac part of the A1 and a motorway near Kragujevac.......please tell me if you have other information
> 
> Thanks


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687231


----------



## CrazySerb

Eight firms from six countries (Bosnia, China, Spain, Italy, Austria & Serbia) have submitted their initial offers (non-binding bids) for the construction of an additional ~2km section of Ada Bridge access roads or UMP - Belgrade's so-called new inner ring road. All clear from EIB is awaited before preferred bidder is chosen, with work expected to begin sometime in first half of 2015.

Speaking of Ada bridge - Japanese car ad for Russian market where Belgrade's newest landmark had starring role 

108116084


----------



## CrazySerb

Access roads leading up to Belgrade's new Mihajlo Pupin bridge (Zemun-Borca) are nearing completion - images courtesy of Beobuild.rs:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ada Bridge western end:


----------



## Norsko

¨¨
Where is this road planned from there? Will it connect to the A1 city-motorway at some point?


----------



## panchevo

Norsko said:


> ¨¨
> Where is this road planned from there? Will it connect to the A1 city-motorway at some point?


----------



## CrazySerb

Actually, it should run a little further, up to the Belgrade food terminal (kvantaska pijaca) , where it will eventually link up with SMT expressway:


----------



## panchevo

CrazySerb said:


> Actually, it should run a little further, up to the Belgrade food terminal (kvantaska pijaca) , where it will eventually link up with SMT expressway:


Missing part of the UMP ends at tosin bunar, and the exsisting street nikole dobrovica will connect it with SMT near kvantaska pijaca

In my image, I showed only the missing 2km part that is now thendered


----------



## smokiboy

I think the top priority should be completing the Beograd ring road to Bubanj potok. At least as a half carriageway at first. The bridge to Pančevo can wait. I know it is probably an issue of financing, concession etc. but it is long overdue.


----------



## kostas97

čarli;118745473 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687231


Thanks


----------



## MichiH

bigic said:


> The Crvena Reka-Čiflik section of Serbian A4 leads from nowhere to nowhere, so unless an temporary connection with existing main road is made, the highway won't be opened in October 2014. And, from what I have seen (I live near the section), the section won't be finished on time.


The new deadline is 11th May 2015 (source).


----------



## Eulanthe

Can anyone clarify something for me? I was reading about the tolls for foreigners on the E-75 from Belgrade to the Hungarian border, and it mentioned that these tolls were higher because foreigners didn't pay Serbian road taxes. What happened when they scrapped the 'foreigner' toll? Did the prices for Serbian cars go up, or did they find a middle ground, or what?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Tolls are the same for foreigners and for the Serbs in Serbia.


----------



## Arnorian

Eulanthe said:


> Can anyone clarify something for me? I was reading about the tolls for foreigners on the E-75 from Belgrade to the Hungarian border, and it mentioned that these tolls were higher because foreigners didn't pay Serbian road taxes. What happened when they scrapped the 'foreigner' toll? Did the prices for Serbian cars go up, or did they find a middle ground, or what?


Higher toll for foreigners was scrapped in 2009.


----------



## BL2

Oh God you really dont understand what he had asked?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe they increased the toll rates for Serbian citizens, they did not lower the toll rates for foreigners. Both pay the same tolls since 2009 or 2010.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Anyway i travelled from Vladicin Han to Krusevac 2 days ago and my grandpa was using A1 .I noticed 3 or 4 sections from Nis to Pojate, where exit for Krusevac is ,with new asphalt in middle lane.That means that A1 has better pavement and also after some research i found out that some new sections are going to be reconstructed.


----------



## Singidunum

ChrisZwolle said:


> Ada Bridge western end:


----------



## Arnorian

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe they increased the toll rates for Serbian citizens, they did not lower the toll rates for foreigners. Both pay the same tolls since 2009 or 2010.


*Snižene putarine za strana vozila*

20.02.2009



> Cene putarina za vozila sa stranim tablicama od danas su snižene na nivo cena za vozila s domaćom registracijom, saopštilo je javno preduzeće Putevi Srbije.
> ...
> Ministri za ekonomiju i infrastrukturu, Mlađan Dinkić i Milutin Mrkonjić, ocenili su da će promet stranih vozila kroz Srbiju biti povećan i da zahvaljujući tome Putevi Srbije neće izgubiti od naplate putarina.


http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2009&mm=02&dd=20&nav_id=346010

Translation:


> The toll for vehicles with foreign number plates has been lowered today to the same level that applies for vehicles with local number plates, says the national roads authority.
> ...
> Minsters for the economy and infrastructure, ..., said that the number of foreign vehicles transiting trough Serbia will increase, which will mean higher toll revenue, so there will be no shortfall because of the lowering.





BL2 said:


> Oh God you really dont understand what he had asked?


You could have explained it yourself, instead of making snide comments.


----------



## CrazySerb

Northern access roads for Belgrade's new Danube (Mihajlo Pupin) bridge:




































































*Zrenjanin interchange:*
























































*Northern Tangent (SMT) *


----------



## sallae2

Front page of today's newspaper rumors/announces introductions of vignettes in Serbia for motorways and regional roads (so called state roads of category 1) .

65€ / year


----------



## bigic

Some people live in streets *that are part* of first class state roads. Do they need a vignette just to ride anywhere?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can you actually drive anywhere without using first class roads? Usually such schemes de-facto means everybody has to pay for a vignette because it's often pretty much impossible to do any meaningful driving without getting on tolled roads.


----------



## bigic

You can drive, for example, from Belgrade to Nis completely by using secondary roads. Main state roads are two digit and secondary are three digit.


----------



## HaniBanaPara

When is Nis-Dimitrovgrad finished ? 2016- 2018 ?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A4 should be completed 2016 all the way from Nis to Bulgarian border.


----------



## BL2

sallae2 said:


> Front page of today's newspaper rumors/announces introductions of vignettes in Serbia for motorways and regional roads (so called state roads of category 1) .
> 
> 65€ / year


this is just stupid


----------



## CrazySerb

Yet, I'd be surprised to see any form of public protest against it.
Just like there hasn't been against the proposed motorway concession deal, which would include the previously built and paid off motorways. :nuts:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

BL2 said:


> this is just stupid


And expensive too.


----------



## Kumanovari

Albanian media talk about 10 euros for a week?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

This is price for one year.


----------



## Festin

Surely it is better to have vignette system that let you pass the same stretch several times, instead of paying every time you pass it? It must be cheaper and time saving.

But I recommend the Hungarian system with electronic registration rather then the vignette that you put inside your windshield of your car.


----------



## BL2

Vignette for state roads is just unseen


----------



## Bzyq_74

How to introduce an annual fee, they should also introduce fees for 1 month / 2 weeks.
Leaving only the annual fees will move the part of transit-drivers to Romania.


----------



## BL2

they will also intorduce weekly and monthly Vignette


----------



## definitivo

Festin said:


> Surely it is better to have vignette system that let you pass the same stretch several times, instead of paying every time you pass it? It must be cheaper and time saving.
> 
> But *I recommend the Hungarian system with electronic registration* rather then the vignette that you put inside your windshield of your car.



...best system and cheapest !!!


----------



## čarli1

definitivo said:


> ...best system and cheapest !!!


But hugarians don't have balkan mentality:lol: There would be for sure a lot of ppl without them...


----------



## BL2

No Hungarians are honest :nuts:


----------



## definitivo

čarli;119049432 said:


> But hugarians don't have balkan mentality:lol: There would be for sure a lot of ppl without them...


...constant review and high fines...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

definitivo said:


> ...You saw to much for your "sweet little 16"...:lol:


I am subscribed on many driving channels on YouTube.
Also i travel a lot.


----------



## definitivo

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> I am subscribed on many driving channels on YouTube.
> Also i travel a lot.


...:lol:...:lol:...:lol:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What is so funny ?


----------



## CrazySerb

Just one month to go before the official opening of Belgrade's new Mihajlo Pupin bridge...


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## definitivo

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> What is so funny ?


...you...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will the autoput between Ub and Lajkovac open this weekend?


----------



## CrazySerb

*Tunnel in Brdjani at Ljig-Preljina section broke through *



> Friday, 11/28/2014|11:39 | Source: Glas zapadne Srbije
> 
> Serbia is the biggest road construction site in the regions and Koridori Srbije this year exceeded European average of roads construction of 50 km, the head of Koridori Srbije, Dmitar Djurovic, said yesterday in Brdjani.
> 
> - We break through the second tunnel, out of five at the Ljig – Preljina section which is extremely demanding. A total of 20,5 km of road was done in full profile out of total 40,359 km which is the length of the entire section. The end of this route is planned for August 25 next year. Apart from all circumstances which made the works more difficult during this year, Azerbaijan Azvirt with its producers succeeded in reaching deadlines and to achieving the plan set at the beginning of the year which makes us satisfied– Djurovic said.
> 
> Belgrade-based company, Planum built the tunnel 456 meters long and it is 110 km far from Belgrade.


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the autoput between Ub and Lajkovac open this weekend?


"Handover" will happen before year's end, though not quite sure what that exactly means


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the autoput between Ub and Lajkovac open this weekend?


It should be opened in Sunday.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

http://www.kolubarske.rs/sr/vesti/okrug/1698/Nadvo%C5%BEnjak-u-Rukladi-otvoren-za-saobra%C4%87aj.htm
The opening of A2 section Ub-Lajkovac was announced for tomorrow.Also you guys can see the pictures of it on the link.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nis-Dimitrovgrad (A4) video report

Dimitrovgrad bypass:






Pirot East - Dimitrovgrad section:


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's motorway bypass - Batajnica interchange opened to traffic today :cheers:





















































































































































































*Photos by Jankauskas, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## Strajder

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the autoput between Ub and Lajkovac open this weekend?


No. Section is not completed and Ub interchange doesn't exist.


----------



## čarli1

Strajder said:


> No. Section is not completed and Ub interchange doesn't exist.


When is gonna be completed then? Why Ub won't have interchange? This is starting to become silly if it's true:nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This image is dated March 2014, so 8 months old, but it shows that the motorway ended at nothing back then.


----------



## Christophorus

in fact this part of Serbias A2 leads from the middle of nowhere to the middle of nowhere, so basically an opening does not make much sense until at least Lajkovac-Ljig isn´t finished - besides maybe an opportunity for politicians to celebrate themselves on such an opening.

But we will see what happens


----------



## MichiH

Christophorus said:


> in fact this part of Serbias A2 leads from the middle of nowhere to the middle of nowhere


Are you sure that the interchanges are not part of this lot? Maybe the sub-section near Ub i/c is just delayed? :dunno:



Christophorus said:


> so basically an opening does not make much sense until at least Lajkovac-Ljig isn´t finished - besides maybe an opportunity for politicians to celebrate themselves on such an opening.


Both contiguous sections are announced to be completed in 2017.

*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 12 26.2km (August 2014 to 2017) – project – map
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 12 24.0km (August 2014 to 2017) – project – map

Anyway, I think Ub-Lajkovac section would not be useful for traffic without the contiguous sections.


----------



## Strajder

čarli;119514174 said:


> When is gonna be completed then? Why Ub won't have interchange? This is starting to become silly if it's true:nuts:


I don't know answers to your questions, and no, it has become silly from the start.


----------



## definitivo

čarli;119532254 said:


> Well Srpska kuća - Levosoje can still be built until 2016. In not very probable but is still possible But even if it is built *before summer 2017 is still ok*...


...nice to see realistic opinion...for that part of A1...


----------



## panchevo

I am ready to bet ya'all that srpska kuca-levosoje will be completed before caricina dolina-vladicin han! 

and for the year of completion of the a1, i bet the year 2018!
...according to previous experience of numerous delays and deadline expansions, and overall idiocy and incompetence of the people in charge of that business (mainly ministry of infrastructure and "koridori srbije" or whatever they are called today..)..


----------



## CrazySerb

Somewhat low quality yet useful aerials of Belgrade's northern bypass expressway (SMT):



Wuxa said:


> by nebojsar
> http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=287&start=4675


----------



## Alex_ZR

This is second junction around Belgrade built by cemetery.


----------



## MichiH

Christophorus said:


> in fact this part of Serbias A2 leads from the middle of nowhere to the middle of nowhere, so basically an opening does not make much sense until at least Lajkovac-Ljig isn´t finished - besides maybe an opportunity for politicians to celebrate themselves on such an opening.
> 
> But we will see what happens


What do we see? Is there any press release or news article?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

MichiH said:


> What do we see? Is there any press release or news article?


Nothing.I was searching internet for half an hour and i found nothing.The only thing i found that one bridge was opened,but that is all .


----------



## Robertkc

Is there an up to date road map of Serbia with colour coding based on the conditions of the roads?


----------



## Christophorus

MichiH said:


> What do we see? Is there any press release or news article?


As i said, to open this stretch for traffic would not really make sense, i haven´t heard or read anything about an opening now, just the official information on

http://www.koridor10.rs/en/belgrade-south-adriatic



Code:


...the deadline for the execution of the works has been extended to November 30th, 2014

So no one seems to speak about an opening, just finishing the works which seems to be done.

Just a guess by me, we won´t see this section open before 2016, probably Obrenovac-Preljina or at least Ub-Preljina.


----------



## nixazmaj

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> It's already tendered and the contractor should start with works soon.


When will they start? source of information.

Btw.



> Srpska Kuća-Levosoje, length 8 km, estimated construction period 24 months plus 36 months for Defects Notification Period, *estimated commencement of works* November 2015.
> 
> -	Caricina Dolina - Vladicin Han, length 5,8km, estimated construction period 24 months plus 36 months for Defects Notification Period, *estimated commencement of works *March 2015.


 koridorisrbije.rs

do the math


----------



## panchevo

nixazmaj said:


> Srpska Kuća-Levosoje, length 8 km, estimated construction period 24 months plus 36 months for Defects Notification Period, estimated commencement of works November 2015.
> 
> -	Caricina Dolina - Vladicin Han, length 5,8km, estimated construction period 24 months plus 36 months for Defects Notification Period, estimated commencement of works March 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> koridorisrbije.rs
Click to expand...

ooouuukkkay, I wasn't even aware of this when I made my predictions couple of posts above...
although I still bet that s.kuca-levosoje will be completed before c.dolina-v.han,
for the full completion of the southern side of A1 I now bet 2019.


----------



## definitivo

nixazmaj said:


> When will they start? source of information.
> 
> Btw.
> 
> koridorisrbije.rs
> 
> *do the math*


...*and be realistic*...

...i wrote the same thing, but somebody from NL tried to play serbian game - "keep the thief "...after that I'm "troll"...:lol:


----------



## eucitizen

Will the section Srpska Kuca - Levosoje still financed by greek funds ?


----------



## [atomic]

[atomic] said:


> So what did they plan at the southern end of liberty bridge above the tunnel?
> The roads there seem to be build for quite a lot of traffic, there even is a trumpet interchange which doesn't seem to make much sense to me.
> Also why is the local (toll free?) lane of A1 so far away from the main road in the curve where it and europe boulevard will meet?


just gonna ask again by quoting myself, guess it got lost in the erm.. discussion:lol:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

@definitivno Everybody are defending me because i am Autoputevi kao hobi.
@eucitizen I think that section Srpska kuca-Levosoje is not going to be financed by Greeks.


----------



## definitivo

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> @definitivno Everybody are defending me because* i am Autoputevi kao hobi.*



...:lol:...:lol:...:lol:

...ok, do they defend your "math" about "D-day" of A1, especially for the lot Srpska kuca - Levosoje ???...in that case this Forum doesn't make sense anymore...reach:


----------



## BL2

you two lovers get a room


----------



## CrazySerb

Ooops...now what?


----------



## čarli1

CrazySerb said:


> Ooops...now what?


Where is that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here: http://goo.gl/maps/8XWOi


----------



## Majevčan

What it is exactly?


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Early Christian basilica , 4-6th century;
An outpost of sorts, to carry out Christianization of the local pagan Slavic tribes.

In Serbian:

http://www.kurir.rs/vesti/srbija/ar...om-i-atrijumom-nasred-autoputa-clanak-1619258


----------



## eucitizen

What will they do? I read the article, they wish to make an archeological park, but what will be the final decision?


----------



## bigic

Sort of like Stobi in Macedonia, where there's direct access from the highway? And maybe they would extend the exit to the village of Crvena Reka, allowing easier access to highway from the village and the main road?


----------



## Koenth1

It might be an archeological excavation?


----------



## sponge_bob

Could be a bit of a show stopper as it was a continually used site for at least 1000 years, what happened to the Sacred Oak Tree a year or two back????


----------



## čarli1

sponge_bob said:


> what happened to the Sacred Oak Tree a year or two back????


Nothing new happend since then...
http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovna/reportaze/aktuelno.293.html:513188-Sveti-hrast-prkosi-koridoru


----------



## stickedy

You could build a bridge over the site. It's a bit expensive...


----------



## CrazySerb

Finishing touches on Belgrade's new Mihajlo Pupin bridge:



clouseau said:


> *Šminkanje Pupina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mondo


----------



## CrazySerb

A4 motorway, Nis-Dimitrovgrad....



pekson said:


> *Čiflik - Staničenje*


----------



## CrazySerb

A2 motorway, Belgrade-Bar ... 40 minute aerial footage video :rock:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-daOxX2qM0cUx2QWZEMlA4cW8/view


----------



## Дisiдent

CrazySerb said:


> A2 motorway, Belgrade-Bar ... 40 minute aerial footage video :rock:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-daOxX2qM0cUx2QWZEMlA4cW8/view


This kind of aerial videos of highway construction somehow makes me feel great  :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Same - can't wait for the first such videos out of Montenegro :yes:

Few more pics of Mihajlo Pupin bridge - already seeing some limited traffic apparently:

























































































































Serbia and bike trails :doh:


----------



## [atomic]

CrazySerb said:


> Serbia and bike trails :doh:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## eucitizen

A technical quesiton, are made the EIA impact studies on every new planned section?
Also on A2 sections?


----------



## keber

CrazySerb said:


> A2 motorway, Belgrade-Bar ... 40 minute aerial footage video :rock:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-daOxX2qM0cUx2QWZEMlA4cW8/view


Is that famous oak tree on 22:40?
If yes then it cannot be saved.


----------



## Alex_ZR

keber said:


> Is that famous oak tree on 22:40?
> If yes then it cannot be saved.


Why not?


----------



## keber

It is too close to nearby (already built) viaduct to alter alignment enough.


----------



## čarli1

keber said:


> It is too close to nearby (already built) viaduct to alter alignment enough.


Yep, journalist who wrote this came to the same conclusion:
_Ono što je na terenu evidentno je da su nedaleko od hrasta postavljeni stubovi koji će biti potpora budućem auto-putu, što bi moglo da znači da će, ipak, hrast biti uklonjen._


----------



## CrazySerb

Now you can compare the previously posted mid-November aerial video of Serbia's A2 with one taken in July:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4qGewLRqyrrcFlWY00yMVVPMWs/edit?pli=1


----------



## Markotic

Is it feasible to move the entire tree and its roots? Just wondering, I know it sounds like a crazy idea, but, who knows, maybe?


----------



## Дisiдent

Markotic said:


> Is it feasible to move the entire tree and its roots? Just wondering, I know it sounds like a crazy idea, but, who knows, maybe?


Well, minister Velimir proposed something similar. Also, separation of tracks, so that tree would be inbetween etc. Who knows, how will it end.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some aerials of Mihajlo Pupin bridge, first of two new Danube bridges that are part of Belgrade's new SMT expressway:



delija90 said:


> Ево и извора по налогу знате већ кога
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...905551.-2207520000.1418222001.&type=3&theater


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, well-informed daily "Politika" brings us an article about Belgrade's ring road motorway with a hint that we might finally know more about the next and most crucial phase of works on this imporant artery following the planned "China-Eastern Europe" conference, scheduled to be hosted in Belgrade next week with the particapation of China's PM - mainly, completion of that last strech of Section B and start of Section C (31km, with two tunnels and new 1,800 meter road & rail Danube bridge) , estimated to cost nearly half a billion euros.

http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/Beograd/Obilaznica--san-vredan-430-miliona-evra.sr.html


----------



## bigic

What about the northern bypass, from Batajnica to Pančevo-north?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

bigic said:


> What about the northern bypass, from Batajnica to Pančevo-north?


I think that instead of northern bypass you'll have to use Mihajlo Pupin bridge and SMT expressway.


----------



## CrazySerb

For the time being, at least. Sometime down the line, after 2020, it might be built if such a need arises.


----------



## CrazySerb

After long last, very first section of Belgrade-Bar motorway has now officially been completed.
Ub-Lajkovac, 12,5km built by local firms and financed out of the budget, will now have to wait for completion of two other sections (Obrenovac-Ub & Lajkovac-Ljig) by Chinese firms.



Boza KG said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tanjug.rs/FotoDet.aspx?galID=148378


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Completed, but not open to traffic? Vehicles in that clip and on the photos are moving on the left side of the motorway.


----------



## čarli1

ChrisZwolle said:


> Completed, but not open to traffic?


Yep. This is Serbia afterall



> Vehicles in that clip and on the photos are moving on the left side of the motorway.


This motorway doesn't have entry at the beggining and exit at the end. This is why they can ride everywhere. I think it will become race track very soon. :nuts:


----------



## bigic

They should make a temporary connection near Ub ASAP. Possible locations are: the local road between Ub and Paljuvi, and the state road 146 in the vilage of Stublenica (the motorway hasn't yet reached the second location, but it's a very short distance).


----------



## CrazySerb

Highway works on all fronts....A1 near Vranje :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
I'm thinking, how pathetic that the motorway is only now reaching Vranje, a nice town with great folks that has always had the "last hole on the flute" status in Serbia....yet, if it was in a place like Slovenia, it would be the third largest city (with potential to become second, since Maribor is shrinking and Vranje growing) and probably would have been on the motorway network decades ago hno:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

That video is from A1 section Suvi Dol-Donji Neradovac.


----------



## Markotic

CrazySerb said:


> Meanwhile, well-informed daily "Politika" brings us an article about Belgrade's ring road motorway with a hint that we might finally know more about the next and most crucial phase of works on this imporant artery following the planned "China-Eastern Europe" conference, scheduled to be hosted in Belgrade next week with the particapation of China's PM - mainly, completion of that last strech of Section B and start of Section C (31km, with two tunnels and new 1,800 meter road & rail Danube bridge) , estimated to cost nearly half a billion euros.
> 
> http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/Beograd/Obilaznica--san-vredan-430-miliona-evra.sr.html


Why even bother with section C before section B is not fully complete? It is my impression that C is the least important section of the bypass? So, better wait for a better times rather than going so much into debt to build it?


----------



## bigic

The section C also includes a bridge that would better connect Belgrade's southern suburbs with Pancevo and it would move the transit traffic out of Belgrade and Pancevo.


----------



## Goy

*Is the X European Corridor already done in Serbia?*


----------



## Markotic

Goy said:


> *Is the X European Corridor already done in Serbia?*


*snort*
No. Parts in the south of the country are being worked on... from Nis to the Bulgarian border, and parts between Nis and the Macedonian border. Not to forget the Subotica and Belgrade bypasses.


edit/add: Here's a map for reference. Some guy on the forum here made it. The red color indicates stuff under construction. 









edit/add2: Damn, it's worse than I thought it was.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

This map is out of date.


----------



## Markotic

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> This map is out of date.


Other than that small red blip around Belgrade, and the ub-lajkovac being open, is anything else out of date?


----------



## MichiH

Markotic said:


> ub-lajkovac being open


No, works are completed but the road is not opened/not in service!


----------



## Markotic

MichiH said:


> No, works are completed but the road is not opened/not in service!


Okay okay, but it's still done so it would have a green label on the map, I think...


----------



## MichiH

^^ I don't think so.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Markotic said:


> Other than that small red blip around Belgrade, and the ub-lajkovac being open, is anything else out of date?


Part of Belgrade bypass Dobanovci-Ostruznica is U/C ton map you can see that only Batajnica ic is U/C.


----------



## Markotic

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Part of Belgrade bypass Dobanovci-Ostruznica is U/C ton map you can see that only Batajnica ic is U/C.


Nobody on the serbian forum mentions that other construction. When I asked about it I just got ignored.


----------



## CrazySerb

One of our forumers road-tested the newly completed Ub-Lajkovac section...



Mr Bing said:


> Vi kako hoćete, ja se provozao po A2
> Ulazak na petlju iz Valjeva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulazak iz suprotnog smera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraj deonice prema Ljigu. Užice 117, Čačak 65, Ljig 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smer prema Ubu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posle nadvožnjaka na zadnjoj slici su prali asfalt, pa sam se vratio nazad. I jednog dana ću moći da kažem da sam vozio ovim autoputem u suprotnom smeru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dalje su mašine tu, ali u drastično manjem broju nego ranije.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buduća naplatna rampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I isključenje posle naplatne rampe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To je to, sve u svemu put izgleda sjajno. Urađeni su nabori na linijama i vetrobrani, ograde se sijaju, svi znaci novi... I dalje se vrši šminkanje ali realno nema ni razloga da se žuri. Eto, sada se čekaju Azeri i Kinezi


----------



## MichiH

Markotic said:


> Nobody on the serbian forum mentions that other construction. When I asked about it I just got ignored.


*A1:* Batajnica i/c 2 2.6km (< 2006 to 29th November 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 2 ~10km (May 2014 to >= December 2014) – project – map
*A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to May 2015) – project – map
*A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 12 16.2km (April 2012 to September 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 12 22.5km (March 2012 to September 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Ciflik – Stanicenje 12 12.1km (June 2013 to September 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Stanicenje – Pirot-East 12 16.7km (June 2013 to September 2015) – project – map
*A1:* Grabovnica – Grdelica 2 5.6km (June 2012 to November 2015) – project – map
*A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 12 10.1km (April 2012 to November 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 12 14.3km (2010 to December 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 12 8.6km (2010 to December 2015) – project – map
*A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 12 10.7km (2012 to August 2016) – project – map
*A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12 12.6km (2012 to August 2016) – project – map
*A2:* Takovo – Preljina 12 17.1km (2012 to August 2016) – project – map
*A1:* Grdelica – Caricina dolina 2 11.8km (September 2013 to September 2016) – project – map
*A1:* Caricina dolina – Vladicin han 2 14.3km (September 2013 to > September 2016) – project – map
*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 12 26.2km (August 2014 to 2017) – project – map
* A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to 2017) – project – map*
A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 12 24.0km (August 2014 to 2017) – project – map
*M24:* Badnjevac – Gradac 12 3.0km (Late 2011 to ?) – ? – map
*M24:* Gradac – Batocina 12 3.7km (July 2012 to ?) – ? – map
*M24:* Botunje – Badnjevac 12 3.5km (May 2013 to ?) – ? – map

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687231


----------



## italystf

Painting white lines on a road that will open in 3 years isn't wise IMHO. Those lines will be already discoloured by the time of the opening.


----------



## MichiH

^^ It's required because it's part of the contract...


----------



## italystf

^^In that case the contract should have included a clause that says that lines will be painted shortly before the opening.


----------



## MichiH

^^ That would be uncommon. A contract without deadline? In extreme cases it could be possible that the section will not be opened for decades... What's about bridges etcetera?


----------



## suvi genije

<P>


Markotic said:


> Other than that small red blip around Belgrade, and the ub-lajkovac being open, is anything else out of date?


<BR><BR>Small 8 km section between Vranje and Bujanovac has motorway standard as of November 2013.</P>
<P>And above mentioned second carriageway on Belgrade bypass between Dobanovci interchange and river Sava.</P>


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

@MichiH everything you have is right and nobody has new informations.


----------



## kostas97

CrazySerb said:


> One of our forumers road-tested the newly completed Ub-Lajkovac section...


Which is the exact route of that section? (When completed)
And which motorway is is part of?


----------



## aleksandar_s

^^ Ub-Lajkovac is part of the A2 motorway, also unofficially known as Beograd-Bar and Corridor 11. It links Belgrade with the West Serbia and eventually to the border of Montenegro, and the plan is for one day have a motorway that leads all the way to the coast. Also it may be extended in the other direction, from Belgrade to the Romanian border.


----------



## MichiH

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> @MichiH everything you have is right and nobody has new informations.


I know :cheers:. My post wasn't a question. _Markotic_ complainted b/c he didn't get a reply to update the map. He was ignored hno:.


----------



## suvi genije

MichiH said:


> I know :cheers:. My post wasn't a question. _Markotic_ complainted b/c he didn't get a reply to update the map. He was ignored hno:.


Autoputevi kao hobi and myself aswered to him.


----------



## Singidunum

Pupin bridge









https://www.facebook.com/hawkeye.videos?fref=photo


----------



## Puležan

CrazySerb said:


> One of our forumers road-tested the newly completed Ub-Lajkovac section...


No "A2" designations on signs?! Haven't they started to replace motorway designations with new "A" numbers :dunno:


----------



## CrazySerb

I think only us forumers are aware of that.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Puležan said:


> No "A2" designations on signs?! Haven't they started to replace motorway designations with new "A" numbers :dunno:


You can see "A" signs on A1.I don't know if you can see them on A3.Also A4 has "A" signs.


----------



## Singidunum

I think they'll go up to a cost effective point, I don't expect real HSR in Chinese terms built here, but even if it goes at 160 it will be the fastest option by far and given the short distances even that would be enough, for example to get from the northernmost par of Hungary to the southernmost would take under an hour even with 160. But don't forget that this corridor is unusable for anything atm, it takes 8-9 hours between Budapest and Belgrade, it is ridiculous, imagine how long cargo travels from Thessaloniki to Vienna, they simply have to do something about it.


----------



## sponge_bob

The terrain between Budapest and Belgrade is so flat that the cost of building a straighter 350kph track rather than a slightly less straight 250kph track is nothing. South of Nis the difference would be huge in cost terms. 

The problem is telling ....say.... Subotica that you are going straight 'past' them so the line is not crooked and slow. They will not be happy. 

The Chinese do not have those sorts of problems at home.


----------



## Singidunum

Yes although the current corridor in Hungary is really like that, it doesn't touch any major cities but goes through the middle of nowhere, and I think they might decide to upgrade the one that goes through Szeged and Kecskemet for this, we'll see.


----------



## sponge_bob

That sound great , no politics involved and nobody (new) misses out. 

I'd say the Chinese will build it in two years flat.


----------



## aleksandar_s

In my opinion, they are wasting money if they build it above 200 kph. Why waste billions of dollars when the entire network is falling apart and barely usable. It is better to rebuild all the main corridors (corridor 10 and Beograd-Bar) up to usable standard of 160 kph and perhaps 120 for Beograd-Bar, rather than focusing on a single stretch. 

But before they even spend a single dollar on track, they need to get the border crossings figured out, for both trains and motorways.


----------



## Singidunum

That's simple bureaucracy, they've signed some agreement on it yesterday.


----------



## Singidunum

Anyway, Pupin bridge is now open (the traffic will start once they clean up the party)














































http://tanjug.rs/fotodet.aspx?galID=149011


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Mali

Can't wait to drive/bike over that bridge next year. Glad it was completed on time, unlike many other projects in Serbia. 

Glavonja Dodik was there too!? What a tool.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Mali said:


> Can't wait to drive/bike over that bridge next year. Glad it was completed on time, unlike many other projects in Serbia.


In 2015 Serbia will open a big number of new roads.Many of them will be motorways.


----------



## Verso

Nice. First bridge over Danube in Belgrade after 79 years, and I'm going to Belgrade tomorrow for the first time... what a coincidence.


----------



## CrazySerb

New aerial video:


----------



## Christophorus

Since a few days i´m unable to see any embedded video. Anybody got a clue whats going on? I use Firefox 34...


----------



## sponge_bob

Flash player update required ?


----------



## Christophorus

done already, no changes


----------



## [atomic]

Do you have some kind of script blocker or another addon installed?


----------



## stickedy

Christophorus said:


> Since a few days i´m unable to see any embedded video. Anybody got a clue whats going on? I use Firefox 34...


type in about:support and then click in the right upper corner ("Reset Firefox" or something like that). Don't worry, you won't loose any saved passwords or bookmarks.


----------



## Arnorian

Some more aerial pictures of Belgrade's new Danube bridge.























































source


----------



## Arnorian

source


----------



## Singidunum

Some drone footage


----------



## CrazySerb

I'm surprised nobody has yet made a case, weak or not - Chinese financed & built Pupin bridge delivered ahead of schedule and on budget while EU-financed, built and supervised Zezelj bridge project, less than one third the value, has run into cost-overruns and huge delays. hno:


----------



## Christophorus

stickedy said:


> type in about:support and then click in the right upper corner ("Reset Firefox" or something like that). Don't worry, you won't loose any saved passwords or bookmarks.


Thanks a lot! Worked perfectly! :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

A4, Nis-Dimitrovgrad, Bancarevo tunnel:


----------



## rakcancer

CrazySerb said:


> I'm surprised nobody has yet made a case, weak or not - Chinese financed & built Pupin bridge delivered ahead of schedule and on budget while EU-financed, built and supervised Zezelj bridge project, less than one third the value, has run into cost-overruns and huge delays. hno:


I don't know this particular case and in generally I am not familiar with Serbian market - how much Chinese companies are participating in motorway construction in Serbia. We in Poland have not good experience with China based companies. One of them (Covec) was building motorway near Warsaw. They couldn't mach up to high European standards, also calculated wrongly budget, got into financial problems and eventually failed to finish a job... It looks like they are struggling in some European countries while they succeed in less demanding Africa or central America... Wondering how Chinese are doing in Serbia?


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, let's wait and see how they deal with the two sections of Belgrade-Bar motorway they've recently started building.


Meanwhile, Beska bridge...full overhaul of the old bridge was recently completed :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Video of Belgrade's new SMT expressway & Danube bridge...


----------



## wojnowianin

rakcancer said:


> I don't know this particular case and in generally I am not familiar with Serbian market - how much Chinese companies are participating in motorway construction in Serbia. We in Poland have not good experience with China based companies. One of them (Covec) was building motorway near Warsaw. They couldn't mach up to high European standards, also calculated wrongly budget, got into financial problems and eventually failed to finish a job... It looks like they are struggling in some European countries while they succeed in less demanding Africa or central America... Wondering how Chinese are doing in Serbia?


Do you realy believe this bulshit fairy tale? It was not Covec that " had problems", but it was polish and western companies that were forcing Asian company to give up the contract. Just after announcing the winner, there was big roar that Chinese company won beacause of "government's help" (of course there isn't any ties beetween big companies in Poland and the politicians). Next step was to force smaller companies to withdraw from being subcontractor and with delievering resources. And finally, they were doing beaurocracy sabotage for them, not allowing to employ non-Polish workers, nevr ending controls, etc.


----------



## rakcancer

I don't know who you are but brain washing and conspiracy theory is not for intelligent people supporting their point of view on facts not on made up ideas. Do you have any single proof of what you are talking about? Just give me something black on white not that blah, blah, blah...government is bad.... blah, blah, blah, western companies are bad....blah, blah, blah... someone did something to someone. Facts are: Chinese underestimated and lowered price of project in order to win tender. They did win. Got in financial problems. Stopped to pay subcontractors. Got fired from project because of very, very short time to deadline. (Motorway was supposed to be finished before Euro2012 in Poland). Nobody would stop Chinese and make them problems knowing that is going to endanger construction of whole motorway in such a crucial time. But some people knows what they just believe in...


----------



## Eulanthe

As I recall, the Chinese didn't do their homework at all. They had absolutely no infrastructure presence here, and their entire strategy was to use local subcontractors for everything, with the site managed by the Chinese. What they didn't count on was that the GDDKiA would check everything thoroughly, as well as local businesses being very unwilling to deal with them for various reasons. It seems that they had expected to get materials and supplies 'on the cheap' - and they didn't. It also seems that they were trying to import stuff into the EU to use on the project - without considering that all this stuff needs to be certified and approved. At the end of the day - they went in with a ridiculously low bid and got caught out.


----------



## sponge_bob

First of all the Polish procurement/deadline system is very rigid and a lot of companies have come unstuck there from a lot of countries. 

Serbias old friends, the incompetent Alpine Bau, even got kicked of a bridge contract in Poland......twice. The Chinese company in question was crap from the look of it.....they have not been seen in Europe since. There are crap companies everywhere. 

Serbia is free to enter commercial contracts with anyone they like, if the Chinese are delivering and financing badly needed infrastructure and at a good price and on time and budget with no overruns and demands for more money...... then Serbia is entitled to enter bilateral relationships with China, any time, for as long as they are not EU members. 

Once Serbia enters the EU it gets a lot more complex owing to EU rules on public contracts.


----------



## SRC_100

Any drops of fuel prices in recent time in Serbia?


----------



## suvi genije

SRC_100 said:


> Any drops of fuel prices in recent time in Serbia?


Nothing worth mentioning.
In your country?


----------



## SRC_100

suvi genije said:


> In your country?


At least 20% since summer and seems to be continued. No doubt that there will be below 1 euro soon :cheers:


----------



## suvi genije

And lucky you for fuel prices, just drive and drive:cheers:


----------



## SRC_100

I would be lucky if fuel costs no more than 0,5 euro


----------



## Markotic

sponge_bob said:


> First of all the Polish procurement/deadline system is very rigid and a lot of companies have come unstuck there from a lot of countries.
> 
> Serbias old friends, the incompetent Alpine Bau, even got kicked of a bridge contract in Poland......twice. The Chinese company in question was crap from the look of it.....they have not been seen in Europe since. There are crap companies everywhere.
> 
> Serbia is free to enter commercial contracts with anyone they like, if the Chinese are delivering and financing badly needed infrastructure and at a good price and on time and budget with no overruns and demands for more money...... then Serbia is entitled to enter bilateral relationships with China, any time, for as long as they are not EU members.
> 
> Once Serbia enters the EU it gets a lot more complex owing to EU rules on public contracts.


This is exactly another reason why it would be better to not join this cancer known as the EU.


----------



## suvi genije

Markotic said:


> This is exactly another reason why it would be better to not join this cancer known as the EU.


Just out of politics,please!


----------



## CrazySerb

Almost just choked laughing....Belgrade bridge tours, packed public transit buses (#85 line) that crosses both the Sava via Ada bridge and Danube via Pupin bridge


----------



## wojnowianin

rakcancer said:


> I don't know who you are but brain washing and conspiracy theory is not for intelligent people supporting their point of view on facts not on made up ideas. Do you have any single proof of what you are talking about? Just give me something black on white not that blah, blah, blah...government is bad.... blah, blah, blah, western companies are bad....blah, blah, blah... someone did something to someone. Facts are: Chinese underestimated and lowered price of project in order to win tender. They did win. Got in financial problems. Stopped to pay subcontractors. Got fired from project because of very, very short time to deadline. (Motorway was supposed to be finished before Euro2012 in Poland). Nobody would stop Chinese and make them problems knowing that is going to endanger construction of whole motorway in such a crucial time. But some people knows what they just believe in...


It's not conspiracy theory, all of this fact were uncovered, when Covec started to argue with GDDKia . Also many companies "lower" the price, how many times it ends with kicking out from the contract? In fact this time government did good job, but become prisoner of building mafia.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Everything is ready for continued construction of Zezelj's bridge 
*


Wednesday, 12/24/2014|12:16 | Source: Tanjug



> The minister of construction, traffic and infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic, says everything is ready so that construction of the Zezelj’s bridge in Novi Sad can continue. There have already been 120 workers on site ready to start working.
> 
> 
> At the construction site at the right coast of the Danube in Petrovaradin, Zorana Mihajlovic said that both the Government of Serbia and she personally, a few times during the previous months, was saying she will do everything so that construction of the Zezelj’s bridge would start again, Tanjug reports.
> 
> - This bridge is important for Novi Sad and Vojvodina and entire Serbia and I can say now that all problems with respect to bridge construction have been solved and we can say that the construction of the Zezelj’s bridge will be completed by mid- 2016– Mihajlovic said.
> 
> Speaking about "overcoming the obstacles", the minister said she is glad that provincial government realized it should only do its job.
> 
> 
> - Projects in Serbia must not be late, ever again in Serbia. There has been halt in works at the Zezelj’s bridge and it must not be repeated again – Mihajlovic said.
> 
> She said that already January next year will see continuation of bridge construction and announce that also she or expert services from the ministry will visit the works.
> 
> According to the minister, control of works as well as on all other investments in
> Serbia, will be regular, on two to three weeks.


----------



## danielstan

In Romania the Chinese companies have not built anything. 
Most of the infrastructure built with EU money was built by (West) European companies.
The "on budget, on time" cases are exceptions, while the norm is the increase of the price by additional contracts and long delays (6 months - 1 year or plus).

Cases when the contractor was kicked-out are also exceptions.

There is no idea in the press (and the politicians do not even conceive such a law) to check the history of each contractor and refuse contracts to the ones which made such things in the past.

Amazing is that the Romanian press use a tone of normality (or soft criticism) when presenting those facts and no newspaper makes a statement like "if you give a contract to an European company you have 50% chances to pay more and get delays".

The abnormality has become normal because it comes from our friends.


----------



## pasadia

> The "on budget, on time" cases are exceptions, while the norm is the increase of the price by additional contracts and long delays (6 months - 1 year or plus).


And romanian bureaucracy and *corruption* has nothing to do with that, isn't it? Just to remind you: link. (it's in roumanian, about a high level official in Bucharest who was asking for bribe in order to make the rightful payments to constructors).


----------



## smokiboy

What do you think should have a higher priority for Beograd's next bridge; the motorway ring from Bubanj potok to Pančevo (red on the map), or the future bridge (spoljna magistralna tangenta) a km or so east from the Pančevo bridge (not indicated on the map, but just south of the letter K in Krnjača)?

Crazy, maybe you could post a better map? Thanks


----------



## suvi genije

^^
South of K, no doubt.
This 'third Belgrade', north of Danube, will be expanding rapidly in the following period.
So beside new Pupin bridge on west, and old Pancevacki bridge, one six-lane crossing at above mentioned place is already needed.


----------



## CrazySerb

Obviously the new Vinca bridge is of far higher priority than the Ada Huja bridge.
It's needed to complete not just the motorway bypasss road but Belgrade's railway ring as well, which will once and for all eliminate the need to transport toxic & harmful materials through the city core.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Belgrade's motorway bypass, Ostruznica bridge - Dobanovci section:*


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

*Photos courtesy of Vlasta, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## eucitizen

Is any tender about the section Ostruznica bridge -the Orlovacka interchange ongoing?


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> *Belgrade's motorway bypass, Ostruznica bridge - Dobanovci section:*


Thanks . Are the pics up-to-date?

It was announced in late October that there is a chance to open the 2nd carriageway in December 2014.



Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Acording to this article:http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/701.html
> A1 section Dobanovci-Ostruznica is maybe going to be opened in December.


It there any updated estimated completion date?


----------



## suvi genije

MichiH said:


> Thanks . Are the pics up-to-date?
> 
> It was announced in late October that there is a chance to open the 2nd carriageway in December 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> It there any updated estimated completion date?


Pics are fresh. I saw the same thing 2 days ago.


----------



## CrazySerb

Tunnels, A4:


----------



## smokiboy

From the video those tunnels look almost finished, but it won't be ready for use for another year? Seems like a long time to complete the finishing touches. But at least we are almost there.


----------



## CrazySerb

Current status of motorway/expressway network in countries of ex-Yugoslavia:


----------



## CrazySerb

Contract signed, money changed hands, construction soon to resume on Novi Sad's Zezelj bridge:



> *Contract on funding Zezelj's Bridge construction signed*
> Thursday, 12/25/2014|10:38 | Source: Beta
> sr de
> 
> Today, at the Fund for capital investments in Novi Sad, agreement which provides RSD 92 m for construction of the Zezelj Bridge has been signed, the Ministry of construction, traffic and infrastructure announced.
> 
> Zeleznice Srbije (Railways of Serbia), Spanish –Italian consortium, the contractor, Azvi-Tadei Koslada" and the Fund for capital investments signed it.
> 
> *The amount will be paid at the investor’s account in two days which will enable the bridge construction to end in the last deadline planned, in mid-2016.
> 
> The Zezelj Bridge at the Danube at Novi Sad, as announced, will be a part of the Belgrade-Budapest fast railway.*
> 
> Yesterday, the minister of construction, traffic and infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic, visited the Zezelj Bridge site where 120 workers are ready to start. She said that January next year will see the construction results when the next visit is announced.


----------



## CrazySerb

More deadlines...



> *One hour to Zlatibor - Belgrade-Cacak highway must be completed by 2017*
> Thursday, 12/25/2014|10:45 | Source: Tanjug
> sr de
> Zorana Mihajlovic
> 
> Vice president of the government and the minister of construction, traffic and infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic has said today in Guca that Corridor 11, i.e. Belgrade-Cacak highway, must be finished by early 2017 and that citizens will be able to get to Zlatibor in somewhat more than an hour.
> 
> After the meeting with representatives of the Morava region, Mihajlovic, said to journalists that, when it comes to road infrastructure, Corridor 10 and Corridor 11, are two priorities for the state, whose completion will contribute to the country development.
> 
> -Corridor 10 should be completed by 2016 and Corridor 11 from Belgrade to Cacak must be finished by early 2017 – Mihajlovic said.
> 
> She called Lucane which are at the Corridor 11 route, the “artery" for development of that part of Serbia.
> 
> - We expect from two Chinese companies offers for concession for continuation of construction of Corridor 11. We should get these offers by the end of January or early February – Mihajlovic said.


What is Zlatibor you ask?
Some call it "Lungs of Serbia":


----------



## Gubot

CrazySerb said:


>


Look at the traffic! You definitely need a full motorway bypass around Belgrade.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes,the bypass is very needed.There is a lot of transit and Serbia is also developing industry so the number of trucks is rising.There is a big number of cars,especially in summer.


----------



## kostas97

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Yes,the bypass is very needed.There is a lot of transit and Serbia is also developing industry so the number of trucks is rising.There is a big number of cars,especially in summer.


I don't understand something.....
Why is the A1 a motrway in Belgrade and an expressway outside of it??
Why did they build it like this???


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

kostas97 said:


> I don't understand something.....
> Why is the A1 a motrway in Belgrade and an expressway outside of it??
> Why did they build it like this???


A1 is the motorway that connects border crossing Horgos (SRB-HU) and border crossing Presevo(SRB-FYROM).Curently A1 goes thru Belgrade,but once bypass gets completed motorway thru Belgrade is going to be curent A3.Bypass was made like this because of funding.For any informations feel free to ask.


----------



## Arnorian

kostas97 said:


> I don't understand something.....
> Why is the A1 a motrway in Belgrade and an expressway outside of it??
> Why did they build it like this???


Bypass will be a full motorway (two traffic lanes and a hard shoulder lane in each direction) when finished. It's marked as an expressway on the map because only one direction is finished, and it's used for both directions making it a 1+1 lane controlled-access expressway.


----------



## kostas97

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> A1 is the motorway that connects border crossing Horgos (SRB-HU) and border crossing Presevo(SRB-FYROM).Curently A1 goes thru Belgrade,but once bypass gets completed motorway thru Belgrade is going to be curent A3.Bypass was made like this because of funding.For any informations feel free to ask.


Well, allright then.

I've seen that construction works of the Belgrade Bypass are intense, as the road's construction has now become a priority. After completition, i'm sure it's going to be a very helpful motorway.


And a query:
Is there a sceduled completition date for the Belgrade Bypass?? (i've seen 2018-2020 but i'm not sure)

Thanks!


----------



## CrazySerb

No such thing as "completion dates" in Serbia.
Take it more like a "suggested opening date"


----------



## kostas97

CrazySerb said:


> No such thing as "completion dates" in Serbia.
> Take it more like a "suggested opening date"


Oh, what a situation......it pretty much resembles Greece, where everything finishes much later than sceduled......


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> Oh, what a situation......it pretty much resembles Greece, where everything finishes much later than sceduled......


Like in Germany too. In general, there are less exceptions, e.g. most Polish projects. Politicians usually announce "completed by ... at latest" but you cannot drive your car on announcements. The reality is often very different.


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> Like in Germany too. In general, there are less exceptions, e.g. most Polish projects. Politicians usually announce "completed by ... at latest" but you cannot drive your car on announcements. The reality is often very different.


That is so true.
I mentioned Greece because so far only half of the proposed motorway network is completed and the core railway network is under upgrade works for almost 20-25 years......several announcements have been made for both from time to time, but almost nothing has been done.
But i didn't know that Serbia has the same problem, too.....i just hope that everything is gonna be fine for both Greece and Serbia.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Summary of 2014 road develop in Serbia:
Last year Serbia opened 2 sections of motorways 
1.A1 around Batajnica
2.A2 section Ub-Lajkovac,but this section is not going to be used until they open another section
Last year Serbia opened new bridge which name is Mihajlo Pupin's bridge and one part of SMT expessway
This year Serbia SHOULD complete A4,some sections of A1 and we all hope some sections of A2.


----------



## MichiH

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Last year Serbia *opened*
> ...
> A2 section Ub-Lajkovac,but this section is *not going to be used*


It's *completed* but not opened .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I said that it's not going to be used until other section gets completed.


----------



## kostas97

I saw pictures of the recently opened Ub-Lajkovac section and i just can't get something.....
If the road is part of the A2, why do the signs write "22"???


----------



## Verso

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Last year Serbia opened 2 sections of motorways in Serbia


Will Serbia open any new motorway in Slovenia this year?


----------



## CrazySerb

Happy New Year everyone, hopefully we will have many more motorway projects to follow in 2015 :cheers:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

kostas97 said:


> I saw pictures of the recently opened Ub-Lajkovac section and i just can't get something.....
> If the road is part of the A2, why do the signs write "22"???


That road is part of A2,but that sign should be replaced once when the next section gets opened.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Verso said:


> Will Serbia open any new motorway in Slovenia this year?


:weird:Haha, i can't believe i did that.


----------



## kostas97

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> That road is part of A2,but that sign should be replaced once when the next section gets opened.


Oh, i see.....thanks!


----------



## Corvinus

If one is transiting Serbia by car (e.g. for Greece), is it possible to pay all typical expenses (gasoline, road tolls, ...) by credit card?

I.e. is it possible to avoid buying Dinar cash, as well as mediocre exchange rates for Euro cash?

How can you settle a traffic fine imposed on the spot?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Yes, you can pay for everything (fuel, road toll etc.) by credit or debit card (Mastercard and Visa for sure). There is possible to pay in euro by cash for roads as well, rate is rather normal but change is the question  I can`t remember if you got the change in euro or in dinar if you pay in euro and if it`s still acceptance for euro coins. 
Because in Macedonia you can pay in euro but only with notes and change is given with denars. But ofcourse you can pay by cards as well (road tolls, fuels etc.)


----------



## cinxxx

I payed for tolls and fuel on motorway by credit card (Mastercard), no problems...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

You can pay in euro and get a change in euro.


----------



## tooljan

grykaerugoves said:


> If there is such a thing as a state called Serbia with Kosovo being its province then surerly Serbs are discriminating against our 'province' purerly because of our race.


Bullsh?t. If Kosovo (and Metohija, off course) are part of Serbia, and you paid taxes to Serbia, then Serbia will build those roads. If not, you can build those roads by yourself. In this case particularly, you can pay for roads, and Serbs will build those roads. 

This policy is perhaps discriminatory to people of Prokuplje and surrounding villages, but not to you.


----------



## Ulpiana

tooljan said:


> Bullsh?t. If Kosovo (and Metohija, off course) are part of Serbia, and you paid taxes to Serbia, then Serbia will build those roads. If not, you can build those roads by yourself. In this case particularly, you can pay for roads, and Serbs will build those roads.
> 
> This policy is perhaps discriminatory to people of Prokuplje and surrounding villages, but not to you.


There was a discriminatory policy towards Kosovo, that's why Kosovo is not part of Serbia any more.


----------



## tooljan

Ulpiana said:


> There was a discriminatory policy towards Kosovo, that's why Kosovo is not part of Serbia any more.


That is not question of roads, I'm sure. Maybe we can discuss about how to financing road between Niš and Podujevo through Merdare and politics behind it, but discriminating some ethnicity or 'race' because they aren't Serbs, by Serbian government, that just not true.


----------



## grykaerugoves

tooljan said:


> Bullsh?t. If Kosovo (and Metohija, off course) are part of Serbia, and you paid taxes to Serbia, then Serbia will build those roads. If not, you can build those roads by yourself. In this case particularly, you can pay for roads, and Serbs will build those roads.
> 
> This policy is perhaps discriminatory to people of Prokuplje and surrounding villages, but not to you.


:troll:


----------



## bigic

How about Bujanovac-Gracanica, passing through as many Serb-inhabited areas as possible? :troll:
On the same logic we should not build A4, because it gives little benefit to Serbians (i.e. as much as Nis-Pristina motorway) and it's mostly going to be used by Turkish trucks transiting between Turkey and Western Europe.


----------



## Ulpiana

bigic said:


> How about Bujanovac-Gracanica, passing through as many Serb-inhabited areas as possible? :troll:


That road is planned to be build. Some studies are done. More info available in Kosovo Roads section in Albanian forum, since that road mostly would be in territorry of Kosovo (Bujanovac is only  10 km far from the border to Kosovo). Still, it is uncertain when that road will start to be build.


----------



## bigic

My key words are "passing through as many Serb-inhabited areas as possible", and the planned variants all pass through Gnjilane, an Albanian majority town. Will critics of the Nis-Pristina road accept the road that passes through Gracanica-Novo Brdo-border near Bujanovac? And it's an almost unbroken Serb majority corridor shown on ethnic maps of Kosovo.
Edit: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Serbs_in_Kosovo_2011_census.GIF


----------



## Ulpiana

bigic said:


> My key words are "passing through as many Serb-inhabited areas as possible", and the planned variants all pass through Gnjilane, an Albanian majority town. Will critics of the Nis-Pristina road accept the road that passes through Gracanica-Novo Brdo-border near Bujanovac? And it's an almost unbroken Serb majority corridor shown on ethnic maps of Kosovo.
> Edit: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Serbs_in_Kosovo_2011_census.GIF


I understand that...

The road, Prishtina - Bujanovac, would connect the villages in eastern Kosovo that are inhabited with Serbian majority with Serbia. Also, Preshevo Valley in Southern Serbia inhabited with Albanian majority would be connected with Kosovo. 

Anyway, if this road is built that doesn't mean that Prishtina - Nish should not be built or reconstructed. These are two different roads that have different purposes and destinations that do not exclude each-other..


----------



## definitivo

...stop with pol(j)itics...please...


----------



## Ulpiana

;


definitivo said:


> ...stop with pol(j)itics...please...


What makes you t(h)ink we are talking politics?


----------



## erik313

bigic said:


> My key words are "passing through as many Serb-inhabited areas as possible", and the planned variants all pass through Gnjilane, an Albanian majority town. Will critics of the Nis-Pristina road accept the road that passes through Gracanica-Novo Brdo-border near Bujanovac? And it's an almost unbroken Serb majority corridor shown on ethnic maps of Kosovo.
> Edit: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Serbs_in_Kosovo_2011_census.GIF


Those " serb-inhabited " areas are only couple unimportant small villages , so no point of building motorway just for them .


----------



## aleksandar_s

First they take our homeland, and now they also hijack our forum topic.

hno:


----------



## [atomic]

[SRB] Serbia |* road infrastructure* • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви


----------



## grykaerugoves

> first they take our homeland, and now they also hijack our forum topic.


Who's they? I thought Kosovo was Serbia's southern province ie we are equal citizens within the republic of Serbia? No? Do we not get a say about road infrastructure in the rest of Serbia? No? 

:smug:


----------



## definitivo

grykaerugoves said:


> *Who's they?* I thought Kosovo was Serbia's southern province ie we are equal citizens within the republic of Serbia? No? Do we not get a say about road infrastructure in the rest of Serbia? No?
> 
> :smug:


...i've asked to stop with politics...hno:

...answer to your question...they are - "ex nihilo"  troubl(j)emakers...


----------



## lastsamurai

aleksandar_s said:


> First they take our homeland, and now they also hijack our forum topic.
> 
> hno:


O rly?.:lol:


----------



## sponge_bob

Serbia in recent years has concentrated on its motorway core and key transit routes. I do not disagree with the priorities that have been progressed since 2000. 

These core transit routes, now almost complete, will generate income for the Motorway operation, both for maintenance of the network and for network expansion in time. Thats because the traffic that will pay most of the tolls will come from those areas.

Motorways are not isolated or stranded infrastructure, other classes of infrastructure need investment too, power, water , broadband networks also need capital investment.

Building empty roads to nowhere simply wastes money that can be used better elsewhere for the benefit of more citizens. 

All of the above is a universal truth ...no matter what country you are from.


----------



## aleksandar_s

When it comes to motorways, Serbia is actually not too bad, and nearing completion of all the major roads that make sense currently. A1 and A4 will be completed within the next several years, and A2 is progressing nicely. After that, there really isn't much left. Perhaps extend A2 through Banat to the Romanian border, start building "A5" from A1 to Bosnia passing through Cacak and Krusevac, and also maybe a motorway through Fruska Gora between Novi Sad and Sabac. Besides those what I mentioned, there isn't much else.


----------



## CrazySerb

Sure there is...










Some are not even marked here, like Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Kikinda, Subotica-Sombor, Kraljevo-Kos. Mitrovica, Nis-Pristina, etc.


----------



## aleksandar_s

Yeah, all those would be nice and all, but you need to consider a cost-benefit analysis. Serbia is a poor country, and the money is needed elsewhere. I think that almost all of those roads shown in the map, if built to full motorway standards, would be a waste of money.


----------



## [atomic]

looks pretty.. ambitious
or like someone tried to connect all the dots:troll:


----------



## sponge_bob

I wouldn't tackle half of that lot any time before 2030 and a doubling in the overall size of the economy *After Inflation is accounted for*



aleksandar_s said:


> I think that almost all of those roads shown in the map, if built to full motorway standards, would be a waste of money.


Oh My ...that looks so Portugese that does. What major cities are connected to each other along that eastern border motorway ??? 



CrazySerb said:


> Sure there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are not even marked here, like Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Kikinda, Subotica-Sombor, Kraljevo-Kos. Mitrovica, Nis-Pristina, etc.


----------



## Arnorian

This is a realistic map of Serbia's need for motorways (in red) and expressways (in blue). And half of the expressways are not urgently needed now, but if the traffic keeps rising.


----------



## sponge_bob

The red bits would make an excellent core and transit network, importantly they will add economic value, predictability, route redundancy in the centre part of the state ....and won't bankrupt the country.

The blue bits should be paid for by the tolls and the transit vignette system ( after maintenance is covered) 

If the red bits run at a loss ( I assume the construction debts are _largely_ covered from the state budget not from toll and vignette income) then there is simply no money for the blue bits.


----------



## cinxxx

*Google Street View update yesterday:*
Sremska Mitrovica, Ruma, Šabac, Loznica, Vršac, Kovin, Smederevo, Požarevac, Knjaževac, Prokuplje, Kuršumlija, Leskovac, Pirot, Surdulica and more locations in Serbia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coverage_of_Google_Street_View


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A1 in August:
https://www.google.rs/maps/@42.614985,22.040381,3a,75y,57.43h,79.7t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s9MkqTK9PLoBVhiHl0wvdgA!2e0?hl=sr
New lane is almost completed,the old one is going to be reconstructed.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

*A3,Gazela bridge New Belgrade*


----------



## winnipeg

Hello everyone,

I'm considering to do around may a road trip from Belgrade to Dubrovnik (via Sarajevo).

How is the road between Belgrade and Sarajevo? Is this road safe? (according to Google Maps is should use road "26" untill Bosnian border)

And is there a map with road quality for Serbia (like the excellent Romanian map)

Thank you!


----------



## tooljan

winnipeg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm considering to do around may a road trip from Belgrade to Dubrovnik (via Sarajevo).


this route? https://www.google.ba/maps/dir/Беог...d50862bd500!2m2!1d18.0944238!2d42.6506606!5i1

Bigger problem is road in Bosnia, IMO. Between Zvornik and Kladanj road are very bad (bad pavement, narrow road, many curves). 
Between Kladanj and Sarajevo are serious road works and that will not be finished this year. After that, you have Sarajevo-Konjic road which is very congested.


----------



## winnipeg

tooljan said:


> this route?
> 
> Bigger problem is road in Bosnia, IMO. Between Zvornik and Kladanj road are very bad (bad pavement, narrow road, many curves).
> Between Kladanj and Sarajevo are serious road works and that will not be finished this year. After that, you have Sarajevo-Konjic road which is very congested.


Thank you very much for these very usefull informations.  Yes this is this route Google Maps gave me...

I see, so it will probably be like some roads I already driven in Romania...

As I think that there is no really other solutions (and I really want to see Balkans (for now I only saw Belgrad) and the beautifull landscapes...), I think that I will do it anyway (I'm feeling aventurous  )

Thank you again!


----------



## tooljan

winnipeg said:


> As I think that there is no really other solutions


Well, partially solution is in Vlasenica: don't go to Kladanj and Olovo, but go to Han Pijesak and Sokolac (over mountain Romanija). In that case, you will enter Sarajevo from east (from Kladanj/Olovo you will enter Sarajevo from north). Road are better, but still with many curves.

And, you welcome


----------



## MG42

Serbia and Albania are negotiating to build a motorway from Niš to Tirana via Pristina?


_PETAK 20.02.2015. | 10:22

Srbija i Albanija grade Niš-Tirana_

http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/tema.php?id=503&nav_id=960083


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
There's no such thing,won't happen.


----------



## Christophorus

winnipeg said:


> ...
> 
> As I think that there is no really other solutions (and I really want to see Balkans (for now I only saw Belgrad) and the beautifull landscapes...)...


If Sarajevo isn´t "a must" on your tour, have you considered to go via Montenegro? 

Something like this:

http://goo.gl/maps/OOhZm

It is longer, again a lot of curvy (but generally ok) roads but some totally great landscapes, i.e. Zlatibor in Serbia, Žabljak, Tara gorge and Bay of Kotor in Montenegro

Be careful with Google maps routing especially in Serbia, it tends to send you on lower class roads which even can be unpaved... unfortunately i have no clue if there is a road condition map for Serbia, i would love to know this too.


----------



## kostas97

MG42 said:


> Serbia and Albania are negotiating to build a motorway from Niš to Tirana via Pristina?
> 
> 
> _PETAK 20.02.2015. | 10:22
> 
> Srbija i Albanija grade Niš-Tirana_
> 
> http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/tema.php?id=503&nav_id=960083


A part of that motorway has already been completed (the Tirana-Pristina segment).....but nobody knows about the rest of that road, I don't think that Serbia intends to build its part....


----------



## grykaerugoves

Kosovo at the moment is not interested in connecting its motorway with Serbia... We are currently connecting R7 motorway with FYROM via the R6 motorway that we are currently building.


----------



## winnipeg

tooljan said:


> Well, partially solution is in Vlasenica: don't go to Kladanj and Olovo, but go to Han Pijesak and Sokolac (over mountain Romanija). In that case, you will enter Sarajevo from east (from Kladanj/Olovo you will enter Sarajevo from north). Road are better, but still with many curves.
> 
> And, you welcome


Thank you for these usefull informations, so if I go Sarajevo I will avoid Kladanj and Olovo! 

Thank you very much!


----------



## winnipeg

Christophorus said:


> If Sarajevo isn´t "a must" on your tour, have you considered to go via Montenegro?
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> It is longer, again a lot of curvy (but generally ok) roads but some totally great landscapes, i.e. Zlatibor in Serbia, Žabljak, Tara gorge and Bay of Kotor in Montenegro
> 
> Be careful with Google maps routing especially in Serbia, it tends to send you on lower class roads which even can be unpaved... unfortunately i have no clue if there is a road condition map for Serbia, i would love to know this too.


It's interresting. I think that Sarajevo might be good to see (a city with lot of history), but maybe it's a mistake and I will loose my time...

Thank you very much! This route seems very interesting and as I think that I'm more interesed by these great landscape, I think that Sarajevo will be for another time... 

Yes, since Maps has done the same for me in Romania (with unpaved roads too), I'm aware of this...


----------



## tooljan

winnipeg said:


> Thank you very much! This route seems very interesting and as I think that I'm more interesed by these great landscape, I think that Sarajevo will be for another time...


In that case, you can go thru Montenegro (route proposed by @Christophorus, except from Nikšić go to Trebinje, not to Herceg Novi) or you can use the route Belgrade-Užice-Višegrad-Trebinje-Dubrovnik (yes, Trebinje is keypoint here ). There is a lot of beautifull landscapes: Zlatibor (near Užice), Mokra gora (by E. Kusturica) Ćuprija bridge and Andrić-grad (in Višegrad; must-see (http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/1961/)), Tara gorge, river Drina, overpass Čemerno, Sutjeska, city of Trebinje... Lot of people from northern Serbia use this route when they go to Herceg Novi on vacation.

EDIT: I forgot , road are good on this route.


----------



## winnipeg

tooljan said:


> In that case, you can go thru Montenegro (route proposed by @Christophorus, except from Nikšić go to Trebinje, not to Herceg Novi) or you can use the route Belgrade-Užice-Višegrad-Trebinje-Dubrovnik (yes, Trebinje is keypoint here ). There is a lot of beautifull landscapes: Zlatibor (near Užice), Mokra gora (by E. Kusturica) Ćuprija bridge and Andrić-grad (in Višegrad; must-see (http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/1961/)), Tara gorge, river Drina, overpass Čemerno, Sutjeska, city of Trebinje... Lot of people from northern Serbia use this route when they go to Herceg Novi on vacation.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot , road are good on this route.


Thank you very much for all these usefull informations! 

Yes, lots of beautifull landscapes to see! 

So if I use the informations you and Christophorus gived me, and add that I planed to visit Bar (and the Montenegrin coast) and on the return to see Podgorica, my whole roadtrip should look like this : https://goo.gl/maps/YKq5n


----------



## BL2

winnipeg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm considering to do around may a road trip from Belgrade to Dubrovnik (via Sarajevo).
> 
> How is the road between Belgrade and Sarajevo? *Is this road safe?* (according to Google Maps is should use road "26" untill Bosnian border)
> 
> And is there a map with road quality for Serbia (like the excellent Romanian map)
> 
> Thank you!


no it is not, you have ambushes, but if you drive fast enough and never stop, maybe it will be ok.
Now seriosly the best solution is this, just google map shows from Sokolac (Podromanija) not main road, it is google mistake, ignore this and take the main road Sokolac-Mokro-Sarajevo.


----------



## BL2

winnipeg said:


> Thank you very much for all these usefull informations!
> 
> Yes, lots of beautifull landscapes to see!
> 
> So if I use the informations you and Christophorus gived me, and add that I planed to visit Bar (and the Montenegrin coast) and on the return to see Podgorica, my whole roadtrip should look like this : https://goo.gl/maps/YKq5n


Bar and Podgorica is not must see, you don't have nothing worth seeing there.


----------



## winnipeg

BL2 said:


> no it is not, you have ambushes, but if you drive fast enough and never stop, maybe it will be ok.
> Now seriosly the best solution is this, just google map shows from Sokolac (Podromanija) not main road, it is google mistake, ignore this and take the main road Sokolac-Mokro-Sarajevo.


 

You are joking about it, but in western Europe, sadly for most of peoples the region of Balkans seems not safe! (But I don't believe that!  )

Thank you for this route, I'm now reconsidering about Sarajevo as I would like to see for example Mostar and the Kravice waterfalls and Sarajevo is not so far on the road... 



BL2 said:


> Bar and Podgorica is not must see, you don't have nothing worth seeing there.


Thnak you ! 

I see, my main idea is to follow the Montenegrian coast who seems absolutly beautifull, but maybe I will no go so far (or maybe only to reach the Albanian border and get the stamp on my passport  I don't know...)

And for Podgorica yes, I'm probably wrong about this city...


----------



## BL2

winnipeg said:


> You are joking about it, but in western Europe, sadly for most of peoples the region of Balkans seems not safe! (But I don't believe that!  )


You are not from western Europe and I dont want to say what they think about Romania, because i know better I would never go to Romanian thread and ask question based on "western" opinion and borat representation of Romania. :cheers:

BTW Mostar old town is beautiful.


----------



## winnipeg

BL2 said:


> You are not from western Europe and I dont want to say what they think about Romania, because i know better I would never go to Romanian thread and ask question based on "western" opinion and borat representation of Romania. :cheers:
> 
> BTW Mostar old town is beautiful.



Yes I am, I'm a french who is studying in Romania (now I lived for 4 years in Romania), so I know very well what most of us in western Europe think about Romania and even "worse", about the Balkans... 

But by making the uncommon choice to come in Romania to study, most of the bad "préjugés" (prejudice) I've got about eastern Europe are gone, and in France I share all my good experiences about Romania, and I break the prejudices peoples had ! 

I expect to do the same with my trip in Serbia/Bosnia/Montenegro, and if it goes very well (which I do not doubt  ), I will spread my good experiences in my home country, just as I'm doing for Romania!


----------



## BL2

winnipeg said:


> Yes I am, I'm a french who is studying in Romania (now I lived for 4 years in Romania), so I know very well what most of us in western Europe think about Romania and even "worse", about the Balkans...
> 
> But by making the uncommon choice to come in Romania to study, most of the bad "préjugés" (prejudice) I've got about eastern Europe are gone, and in France I share all my good experiences about Romania,* and I break the prejudices peoples had *!
> 
> I expect to do the same with my trip in Serbia/Bosnia/Montenegro, and if it goes very well (which I do not doubt  ), I will spread my good experiences in my home country, just as I'm doing for Romania!


Maybe you should not encourage the prejudices about Balkan, especially on this thread.
However this thread is not about complexes and ignorance, but about Serbian roads.


----------



## cinxxx

^^winnipeg does exactly the opposite 

Questions asked were pertinent, since there is no Street View, a foreigner never to have traveled in some places can't really know how the roads are.

From my experience, the roads I've driven in exYU were all in good shape, some comfortable and wide, some narrow where much attention is required. But if not traveling on motorways or on well known roads, I tried to avoid nightfall,


----------



## winnipeg

BL2 said:


> Maybe you should not encourage the prejudices about Balkan, especially on this thread.
> However this thread is not about complexes and ignorance, but about Serbian roads.


I'm absolutly not encouraging the prejudices, I'm doing the complete opposite! :nono:

Anyway, much thanks again to anyone who helped me, it was very helpfull for my trip!  And I will strictly stick to the serbian roads part of my trip on this topic...



cinxxx said:


> ^^winnipeg does exactly the opposite
> 
> Questions asked were pertinent, since there is no Street View, a foreigner never to have traveled in some places can't really know how the roads are.
> 
> From my experience, the roads I've driven in exYU were all in good shape, some comfortable and wide, some narrow where much attention is required. But if not traveling on motorways or on well known roads, I tried to avoid nightfall,


That's it! 

Yes, it's a big lack here as even in Romania i'm used to look at Street View for my trips (but it's still possible to have bad surprises with it)...

I see, thank you again for your help!


----------



## BL2

cinxxx said:


> ^^winnipeg does exactly the *opposite *
> 
> Questions asked were pertinent, since there is no Street View, a foreigner never to have traveled in some places can't really know how the roads are.


Notr really, with asking about safety of travelling to the area, what is actually strange, why would you go somewhere if you think that it is unsafe. 

If I were to go to French or Romanian thread and ask about safety of travel to that area that wouldn't be opposite of encouraging of prejudice, but supporting them. It is really clear. 
However he has done the opposit for Romania, but not for Balkan. Education is not that expensive nowadays. 

Just one note to @winnipeg if you decide to go Belgrade south trough BiH, don't use Zvornik (Karakaj) border crossing, use Trbusnica/Sepak, cross to Bosnia earlier, because the road is better.


----------



## winnipeg

BL2 said:


> Notr really, about asking about safety of travelling to the area, what is actually strange, why would you go somewhere if you think that it is unsafe.
> 
> If I were to go to French or Romanian thread and ask about safety of travel to that area that wouldn't be opposite of encouraging of prejudice, but supporting them. It is really clear.
> However he has done the opposit for Romania, but not for Balkan. Education is not that expensive nowadays.
> 
> Just one note to @winnipeg if you decide to go Belgrade south trough BiH, don't use Zvornik (Karakaj) border crossing, use Trbusnica/Sepak, cross to Bosnia earlier, because the road is better.


I just asked if roads are safe in Serbia, in the perspective to not stick to what most of peoples in western Europe could think about it. It was just a truly candid question as because I never went in Serbia (except Belgrade), I could pass by some informations (good or bad) about serbian roads... That why I'm asking here, because you very well know serbians roads! 

Sorry if you tought it was a provocation, it clearly wasn't in my mind ! 

Anyway, thank you again for your help, for the routes you gave me!


----------



## MichiH

winnipeg said:


> How is the road between Belgrade and Sarajevo? Is this road safe? (according to Google Maps is should use road "26" untill Bosnian border)
> And is there a map with road quality for Serbia (like the excellent Romanian map)


The question is about road safety, not personal security. That's exactly what should be discussed here.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

The construction of A1 section tunel Manajle-Vladicin Han should start on 1st of April.
Also i heard that A1 section Dobanovci-Ostruznica is going to be completed on june this year


----------



## smokiboy

@BL2
You have it all wrong, winnipeg is just asking fair questions.


----------



## Singidunum

You can now enjoy some new scenic rides on Google Street View

http://goo.gl/maps/gOKmO

http://goo.gl/maps/iA5Ag

http://goo.gl/maps/8j1hK

http://goo.gl/maps/1Rj0r


----------



## Singidunum

Belgrade bypass road



Jankauskas said:


>





vladygark said:


> Данас богато са сликама.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Извор: http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/731.html


----------



## DiscoVolante

Very nice!


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A3 is available almost all the way from Belgrade to CRO border on Google street view.


----------



## CrazySerb

So, one thing is for sure - Chinese will build another bridge in Belgrade.
Project & financing details remain to be worked out.



> *Chinese are building another bridge in Belgrade - Investment of EUR 470 m*
> Sunday, 03/01/2015|21:13 | Source: Blic
> 
> The bridge at the Danube at Vinca with access road and a railroad will cost some EUR 140 m and the Chinese have already entered the game for funding of this large project.
> 
> New road and railway bridge is a key one to build Belgrade on water since it will exclude freight trains from the city center and it will complete road bypass around Belgrade.
> 
> This will directly connect the highway with Banat main roads so drivers will not have to enter Belgrade or Pancevo.
> 
> - It is estimated that the construction would last for three years. Potential construction is planned through concession or PPP was planned with Chinese partners. Total investment is some EUR 470 m, EUR 129 m of which is necessary to set aside for road and railroad bridge– the Ministry of construction says for Blic.
> 
> The documentation for bridge and bypass construction has been under preparation for some time, general and preliminary projects have been done and have been in approval status as well as environmental impact assessment. The City of Belgrade and the City of Pancevo adopted the detailed regulation plans.
> 
> - Still, the project of obtaining construction permit lacks and funding sources have not been defined yet so it cannot be defined when the bridge and railroad construction will start. ,. It is obvious the works will start, which is why documentation is under preparation – Zeleznice explain.
> 
> After the bridge construction, freight trains will not travel the railroad around Kalemegdan.


----------



## eucitizen

Any map where the bridge will be located?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The article says at Vinča, that's east of Beograd. South of Pančevo.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks MichiH.


----------



## Uppsala

JackFrost said:


> Completion of all remaining sections of A1 comes to an end in 2016, but what about the section Levosoje-Srpska Kuca? Or maybe I just overlooked it, but I couldnt find it in our project list. This will be the only missing piece (and the northern part of Greek A1) from the Belgrade-Athens motorway.



Nice! So this means Greece and also Macedonia is going to be a part of the continental motorway network :happy:


----------



## tfd543

Calm down guys, take it with a grain of salt. However, construction speed will increase when we are close to the parliamentary elections


----------



## CrazySerb

Birth of A2... :cheers:






and the previously completed section Ub-Lajkovac:


----------



## CrazySerb

Something interesting from the other side of the country - as part of a ~10 million euro reconstruction of an old Danube fortress, a new tunnel is being dug to re-route the road and all the heavy traffic that currently runs through the fort, damaging it.

You can catch a glimpse of it here:






Eventually it should look like that:


----------



## CrazySerb

A4, Nisava river bridge, opening in May



pekson said:


> Deonica Ciflik - Stanicenje, most preko Nisave, zavrsni radovi, pustanje u saobracaj pocetak maja meseca.


----------



## kostas97

CrazySerb said:


> A4, Nisava river bridge, opening in May


What about the existing bridge?
Is it going to be refurbished and brought to motorway standards???


----------



## gogo3o

> *EU offers 1 bln euros for Balkan infrastructure projects*
> 
> One of the projects is a highway linking Kosovo and Serbia and giving Belgrade a new route to the Adriatic coast via Albania.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/25/kosovo-balkans-eu-idUSL6N0WR3H520150325

Any idea of the route of thе proposed motorway? Maybe Nish-Kurshumliya-Pristina (Е80)?


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Sure:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Sarani tunnel at Takovo penetrated - Ljig-Preljina highway to be built by August 25, 2016*
Sunday, 03/29/2015|17:33 | Source: Tanjug



> The Sarani tunnel, one of the longest of that kind at the Corridor 11, was officially penetrated on Saturday, March 28, 2015, near Takovo and the manager of Koridori Srbije, Dmitar Djurovic, announced the section of the Ljig-Preljine highway, will be built by August 25 nexy year.
> 
> -This is the only section in Serbia which will be built within deadline and I expect it to be completed even earlier – Djurovic said to journalists and announced that one highway lane of the Ljig-Preljine highway will be put into operation for traffic by the end of the year.
> 
> Workers of Energoprojekt, which is a subcontractor, penetrated on Saturday the “right pipe”of the Sarani tunnel, 887 m long.
> 
> At the Ljig - Preljina section, five tunnels are built - Sarani, Brdjani, Savinac, Golubac and Veliki Kik.


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> *Sarani tunnel at Takovo penetrated - Ljig-Preljina highway to be built by August 25, 2016*
> Sunday, 03/29/2015|17:33 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> 
> 
> -This is the only section in Serbia which will be built within deadline and I expect it to be completed even earlier – Djurovic said to journalists and announced that *one highway lane of the Ljig-Preljine highway will be put into operation for traffic by the end of the year*.
Click to expand...

I guess he announced that one carriageway with 2 lanes - 1 lane per direction - should be opened by the end of 2015. The three sections b/n Ljig and Preljine have a total length of about 40km.


----------



## rbagio85

kostas97 said:


> What about the existing bridge?
> Is it going to be refurbished and brought to motorway standards???


Yes, superstructure demolished and brought to full motorway standard.
Opening in May, but not this year for sure.:bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Beograd has new satellite imagery on Google Earth, dated 16 February 2015.


----------



## kostas97

rbagio85 said:


> Yes, superstructure demolished and brought to full motorway standard.
> Opening in May, but not this year for sure.:bash:


OK then.
So, the road is going to open as a full motorway.....looking forward to see it.


----------



## smokiboy

Does anyone know the status of the so called 'Novi Sad by-pass'? Really just the section of A1 as it passes close to NS.


----------



## definitivo

smokiboy said:


> Does anyone know the status of the so called 'Novi Sad by-pass'? Really *just the section of A1 as it passs close to NSe*.


...north - east ( "Novi Sad by-pass" ) part of A1 close to Novi Sad is fully fnished...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

*Serbia: Paraćin-Niš. Motorway A1 E75*


----------



## stickedy

Apropos Novi Sad, can anyone explain why there two spearated lanes /roads left and right of the motorway instead of just a widened motorway? It's confusing and I didn't see anything like that anywhere else yet. https://goo.gl/maps/On1NE


----------



## Alex_ZR

stickedy said:


> Apropos Novi Sad, can anyone explain why there two spearated lanes /roads left and right of the motorway instead of just a widened motorway? It's confusing and I didn't see anything like that anywhere else yet. https://goo.gl/maps/On1NE


You have that in Italy too:

http://goo.gl/maps/OQfwS

Purpose is to divide transit traffic from local traffic.


----------



## definitivo

stickedy said:


> Apropos Novi Sad, can anyone explain *why there two spearated lanes /roads left and right of the motorway* instead of just a widened motorway? It's confusing and *I didn't see anything like that anywhere else yet*. https://goo.gl/maps/On1NE


...future connection with north/west and south/east bypass...budapest part M5, wien sud etc ...


----------



## smokiboy

Arnorian, nice work on the maps, thanks. kay:


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


> black: done
> blue: September 2015
> red: December 2015


This is interesting! This means Dimitrvograd is going to have connection with the Continental motorways from December.

And this also means Serbia have done its part of a motorway from Western Europe to Istanbul. So now its only Bulgaria who need to build a motorway from Sofia to the Serbian border before Bulgaria also get a connection with the Continental motorways.


----------



## definitivo

...one of the ( many ) local rules - "don't say anything before dawn"...


----------



## funkyro

@Arnorian the scheduled openings for this year, on A1, will happen before or after summer season?


----------



## CrazySerb

Sort of interesting...first mention of that planned Belgrade-Timisoara motorway this year:



> *Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia Establish Craiova Group for Cooperation *
> 
> Politics » DIPLOMACY | April 24, 2015, Friday // 16:1
> 
> The respective Prime Ministers of Bulgaria, Romania and Serbia, Boyko Borisov, Victor Ponta and Aleksandar Vucic, established on Friday a Craiova Group for cooperation. This emerged after the bilateral and trilateral meetings, which were held between government representatives of the three countries in the Romanian city of Craiova. The three prime ministers identified several priorities, in which their countries will cooperate on achieving together, daily Dnevnik reports. The idea for the Craiova Group originated from Ponta and it was welcomed by both Borisov and Vucic. The Craiova Group will be an informal arrangement for cooperation and at present no agreement will be signed. All three prime ministers pointed that the group is not directed towards any other states and it aims to solve common problems of the three countries, which share a population of 40 million people. Ponta revealed that he was inspired by the Visegrad Four, which unites the Czech Republic, Hungary, Poland and Slovakia. The Romanian Prime Minister stated that the three countries will be open for cooperation with Moldova and Hungary as well as to other countries from the region. Ponta said that both the meeting and the Craiova Group should be considered as historical moments for the three countries, which showed that the states had overcome the past animosities and were looking towards their common future. He said that the top priority was for Bulgaria and Romania to help Serbia achieve EU membership in the fastest way possible, as this will benefit all three countries. The policies in the energy sector will also be a common goal for the three countries and Ponta called on Bulgaria to accelerate its energy projects in order to ensure access to international and European markets and provision of secure energy supplies at affordable prices. Borisov similarly called for letting bygones be bygones, forgetting the wars in the past and putting peace in the forefront. The Bulgarian Prime Minister pointed that another priority of the Craiova Group will be the infrastructure and his dream was of seeing a motorway between Sofia and Belgrade. In his words, a motorway ring Bucharest-Ruse-Sofia-Belgrade should be constructed in the next years as well as a connection between Sofia and the Romanian interior through the town of Calafat. Borisov said that the high-speed railways were being constructed in parallel, with Turkey already having completed them to the Bosphorus strait. Vucic announced that a motorway Nis-Pirot-Dimitrovgrad should be completed by the end of 2016 *and a motorway between Belgrade and Timisoara had been negotiated with Brussels.* Asked on the cancelled South Stream project, Borisov reminded that it will be constructed in compliance with EU rules, which could be achieved only after the EU and Russia sit together at the negotiation table. In his words, Bulgaria had nothing against Russia, but the country had to fulfill its commitments to the EU. A joint sitting of the Bulgarian and Romanian governments began after the press conference of the three prime ministers. - See more at: http://www.novinite.com/newsletter/print.php?id=168120#sthash.P9PHwQjs.dpuf


----------



## definitivo

funkyro said:


> @Arnorian the scheduled *openings for this year, on A1*, will happen before or after summer season?


...after... ( at least till end 2015  )


----------



## Arnorian

funkyro said:


> @Arnorian the scheduled openings for this year, on A1, will happen before or after summer season?


----------



## MichiH

Uppsala said:


> This is interesting! This means Dimitrvograd is going to have connection with the Continental motorways from December.


^^


CrazySerb said:


> *Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia Establish Craiova Group for Cooperation *
> 
> Politics » DIPLOMACY | April 24, 2015, Friday // 16:1
> 
> The respective Prime Ministers of Bulgaria, Romania and Serbia, Boyko Borisov, Victor Ponta and Aleksandar Vucic [...] Vucic announced that a *motorway Nis-Pirot-Dimitrovgrad should be completed by the end of 2016* - See more at: http://www.novinite.com/newsletter/p....P9PHwQjs.dpuf
Click to expand...

End of 2015 or end of 2016? :dunno:


----------



## definitivo

MichiH said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> End of 2015 or end of 2016? :dunno:


...( my oppinion ) not before local & Vojvodina elections ( first 1/4 2016.)...


----------



## panchevo

according to photos and reports from the field, there is not even a slight chance that nis-dimitrovgrad will be completed untill december2015. 
crvena reka - ciflik section probably, but it will be opened with neighboring sections...

even frist 1/4 2016. seems highly unlikely, although politically logical, for the entire nis-dimitrovgrad motorway to be completed...


----------



## LG_

MichiH said:


> ...
> End of 2015 or end of 2016? :dunno:


End of 2015 for section Pirot - Dimitrovgrad and end of 2016 for section Nis - Pirot. It sounds acceptable, moreover Bulgaria cannot even decide how to finance its strech to Dimitrovgrad /Kalotina/ in the same time.


----------



## čarli1

MichiH said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> End of 2015 or end of 2016? :dunno:


When did any politician know what he/she is saying


----------



## MichiH

^^ Politicians are usually too optimistic. I guess A4 will be completed in 2017+.....


----------



## definitivo

MichiH said:


> ^^ Politicians are usually *too optimistic*. I guess A4 will be completed in 2017+.....


...and some of "us" ( here ), too...


----------



## CrazySerb

Novi Sad's newest bridge nearing completion...its a 176 meter long crossing of the DTD (Danube-Tisa-Danube) channel, connecting a new boulevard with A1 motorway:


----------



## CrazySerb

On 9th May or more importantly, Victory Day, boring of two tunnels (Sarani & Brdjani) was officially completed on the Ljig-Preljina section of the future Belgrade-Bar motorway :cheers:


----------



## MichiH

Arnorian said:


> *Caričina Dolina – Vladičin Han*, L= 14,3km, EIB
> LOT 4 - Tunnel Manajle, Consortium Alliance X (ADVAL JSC and Road & Bridges ltd) Bulgaia, started 18.09.2013, deadline 05.09.2016
> LOT 5 - road and bridges from Caričina Dolina to Tunnel Manajle, JV Integral Inženjering Prijedor putevi, started 18.09.2013, deadline 05.06.2015
> LOT 6 - road and bridges, _from Tunnel Manajle to Vladičin Han, tender open, submitting deadline 12.06.2014_


http://www.koridor10.rs/en/project-south

_LOT 4 – Manajle tunnel: a contract has been signed with the contractor Consortium Alliance X (ADVAL JSC and Road & Bridges ltd) - Bulgaria. The deadline for the completion of works: 05.09.2016.
LOT 5 - Roadway and bridges Caričina Dolina – Manajle tunnel: a contract has been signed with the contractors ЈВ: Integral Inženjering, Prijedor putevi. The deadline for the completion of works: 05.09.2016.
_LOT 6 - Roadway and bridges Manajle tunnel – Vladičin Han. A contract has been signed to JV Azvi, Construcciones Rubau. The deadline for the completion of works: *09.04.2017*.



Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> The construction of A1 section tunel Manajle-Vladicin Han should start on 1st of April.


Are works in progress meanwhile?


----------



## tfd543

I think its an old link. They are talking about completion of Subotica y krak in 2013 😁


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

@MichiH I really don't know.As soon as i find out,you'll get informed


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

*Road 18 Zrenjanin-Vrsac*


----------



## MichiH

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> @MichiH I really don't know.As soon as i find out,you'll get informed


Thank you. I guess you just have to look out of the window, haven't you .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

MichiH said:


> Thank you. I guess you just have to look out of the window, haven't you .


Not really,because i live on other side of my municipalitie.The part where the new motorway will go is 15 km away from me.:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*May 19 to see the contract for Zezelj *
Friday, 05/15/2015|10:41 | Source: Dnevnik




> The mayor of Novi Sad, Milos Vucevic, announced the signing of the contract between the City and AP Vojvodina on continuation of construction of the Zelzelj bridge.
> 
> - For Tuesday, May 19, signing of the contract at Zeleznice Srbije has been scheduled. We have been waiting to comply all documents and we have been ready for the contract signing for a long time. We are also waiting to see contractors on site. Citizens of Novi Sad are impatient, we are impatient, funds have been prepared and now wer are waiting for the contractor to return to the site as soon as possible and continue bridge construction urgently – Vucevic said.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's U/C outer ring road (SMT)


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ Pretty old photo.


----------



## CrazySerb

I know but first time I see it - it quite well shows the planned area for future development of "Third Belgrade", which this new artery should really kick-start.


----------



## aleksandar_s

I don't think that Serbia will see explosive population growth that would require a development such as "Third Belgrade". Perhaps Belgrade might see some more slow growth as people migrate to the city, but I think the population of Serbia will remain stagnant or declining.


----------



## smokiboy

Unfortunately you are right. But Beograd will see some sustained growth over the years, but no where near the scale of 'Novi Beograd'


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There could be a demographic shift, for example families moving out of apartments if they can afford it, into new houses. Or a smaller household size. This last thing caused a huge housing construction boom in the Netherlands since the 1990s. It resulted in a small population growth, but huge growth in new housing.


----------



## CrazySerb

According to Belgrade Mayor, project documentation for the city's new 2,2km tunnel, connecting Ada bridge with Autokomanda, part of the inner ring road (UMP) should be completed towards the end of 2016.

All too vague for now but at least things are moving forward.


----------



## Gubot

How much would it cost?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A1,Belgrade bypass



























source:http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22&start=5900


----------



## aleksandar_s

ChrisZwolle said:


> There could be a demographic shift, for example families moving out of apartments if they can afford it, into new houses. Or a smaller household size. This last thing caused a huge housing construction boom in the Netherlands since the 1990s. It resulted in a small population growth, but huge growth in new housing.


Perhaps if in the future, if we see Serbia exit this current economic stand still and enduring some real economic growth, a more wealthy middle class could exist. 

Perhaps they would want to live in a new suburb which is close to Belgrade, but still offers a lifestyle like in America. It could be a lot of single family homes in developments. 

It would be nice.


----------



## smokiboy

Not single family homes, not American stlye suburbs, but medium density, mid-rises.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Construction of bypass around Zrenjanin continues - New bridge on the Begej planned*



> Sunday, 05/17/2015|19:05 | Source: Beta
> sr de
> Zrenjanin (photo: zrenjanin.rs)
> 
> (Zrenjanin) Construction of a bypass around Zrenjanin , halted in 2008, will continue the mayor, Cedomir Janjic said on Friday, (May 15, 2015)
> 
> - Circle crossroads will be built at Beogradski put which will connect a part of already built asphalt. This year we are starting with the biggest infrastructure facility at the crossroads, construction of the bridge over the Begej, at the old "Fabrika tepiha" Janjic said to journalists.
> 
> So far, 5,5 km of the road around Zrenjanin and one overpass, a part between the roads to Novi Sad and Mihajlovo used since October 2006, has been built and there is 5,5 km more of road to be built as well as an overpass and a bridge.
> 
> Opening of the bypass around Zrenjanin, which has been awaited for 20 years, will generate terms for relocation of transit traffic of trucks from the most crowded streets which has been creating huge problems for years making crowds and road damages.


----------



## CrazySerb

*MIHAJLOVIC: In ten days, public call for an other section at Corridor 10 *




> Wednesday, 05/20/2015|13:48 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> Public call for another section at Corridor 10, eight kilometers long, will be released in the next ten days, the minister of construction, traffic and infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic has announced today.
> 
> Mihajlovic said it the Srpska kuca-Levosoje section.
> 
> She outlines that priority of the Government is construction and modernization of infrastructure, regardless of whether it refers to traffic or energy infrastructure.
> 
> - Therefore, we insist on completion of Corridor 10 by the end of 2016 and to release public call for the remaining section at Corridor 10, Srpska kuca-Levosoje – Mihajlovic said to journalists after completion of the meeting on roads rehabilitation.
> 
> She outlined that there should be no talk about any other projects or investments until infrastructure in Serbia is managed.


----------



## smokiboy

Is this the last section that needs to be built?


----------



## CrazySerb

From what I understand, yes.




> *A total of EUR 400 m will be invested in roads rehabilitation in Serbia*
> Wednesday, 05/20/2015|14:10 | Source: Danas
> 
> In the next four years, in Serbia, thanks to the mutual project of the Government , the European Investment Bank, the World Bank and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development totaling EUR 400m, 1100 km of roads will be rehabilitated, it has been communicated today at the project presentation.
> 
> The minister of construction, traffic and infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic, outlined the project is important for Serbia to the same extent as completion of Corridor 10 since they are two most important projects in the field of traffic and therefore the Government will not allow delays in works.
> 
> World Bank representative in Serbia, Svetlana Vukanovic, outlined that it took 18 months to reach all the terms for contract signing on rehabilitation of the roads which have been abandoned since the nineties.
> 
> According to the estimations of the World Bank, it takes between USD 800 and 900 m to develop roads network since Serbia, when it comes to road infrastructure competitiveness, ranks 114 out of 144 countries.
> 
> As she outlined, nobody has that amount so three international financial institutions and the Government of Serbia provided EUR 100 m respectively so that the first section would complete.


----------



## CrazySerb

I'm surprised nobody has yet asked... Serbia is now in the process of building a 2nd motorway connection with Macedonia, ie. road link between Serbia's 5th largest city of Pristina and Macedonia's capital of Skoplje , but what will the projects fate be following the recent terrorist attacks on Macedonian civilian targets by Serbian citizens?

I'm guessing Macedonian government will probably funnel the necessary funds elsewhere.


----------



## bigic

It's not the government of Serbia building the road, but the "temporary government" of Kosovo.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

CrazySerb said:


> From what I understand, yes.


Yes,it's the last one.It was supposed to be funded by Greece ,or their national bank, i'm not sure.But since today Greece is in big problems nothing happened.


----------



## suvi genije

CrazySerb said:


> I'm surprised nobody has yet asked... Serbia is now in the process of building a 2nd motorway connection with Macedonia, ie. road link between Serbia's 5th largest city of Pristina and Macedonia's capital of Skoplje , but what will the projects fate be following the recent terrorist attacks on Macedonian civilian targets by Serbian citizens?
> 
> I'm guessing Macedonian government will probably funnel the necessary funds elsewhere.


Little correction: Pristina is 2nd largest city in Serbia, with urban population over 500k.


----------



## tuanhieuobs

Please post pics of Serbian motorways as they renovate and build new sections and that i am inquisitive about seeing pics of them. i'm particularly inquisitive about the new awing five klick throughway section from Bulgarian border Kalotina towards the city of Dimitrovgrad, as this throughway will virtually precisely lok because the new spectacular ******* awing trendy style Struma throughway. thus will anyone have pics?


----------



## kostas97

I want to ask 2 questions:
1)Are there any thoughts about an expansion of the A4 motorway to Merdare and thus to the R7?
I think that this way the relations of Kosovo and Serbia will be really boosted.
2)Apart from the passport, is an ID card a valid travel document in Kosovo?


----------



## definitivo

suvi genije said:


> Little correction: *Pristina is 2nd largest city in Serbia, with urban population over 500k*.



???

...http://sr.wikipedia.org/sr/Приштина


----------



## Eulanthe

kostas97 said:


> 2)Apart from the passport, is an ID card a valid travel document in Kosovo?


As far as I know, both Kosovan and Serbian ID cards can be used to cross in both directions, although there might still be some restrictions on which crossings can be used with such documents. The last information I have is that only the "joint" crossings allow the use of ID cards - but I don't have any more recent information.


----------



## kostas97

Eulanthe said:


> As far as I know, both Kosovan and Serbian ID cards can be used to cross in both directions, although there might still be some restrictions on which crossings can be used with such documents. The last information I have is that only the "joint" crossings allow the use of ID cards - but I don't have any more recent information.


OK, thank you.
Do you know if Schengen ID's are, let's say, more "superior" than other ID's concerning the ease of crossing the border?


----------



## Eulanthe

kostas97 said:


> OK, thank you.
> Do you know if Schengen ID's are, let's say, more "superior" than other ID's concerning the ease of crossing the border?


No difference, as far as I know. The only difference might be that you can use an EU ID at all crossings.

One thing to bear in mind - Serbia considers it to be a provisional administrative line, while the Republic of Kosovo (which controls most, but not all of the territory called Kosovo) considers it to be an international border. The only consistent fact is that you have to pass both police and customs controls belonging to two different authorities.


----------



## Ulpiana

CrazySerb said:


> I'm surprised nobody has yet asked... Serbia is now in the process of building a 2nd motorway connection with Macedonia, ie. road link between Serbia's 5th largest city of Pristina and Macedonia's capital of Skoplje , but what will the projects fate be following the recent terrorist attacks on Macedonian civilian targets by Serbian citizens?
> 
> I'm guessing Macedonian government will probably funnel the necessary funds elsewhere.



Serbia is bulding nothing between Prishtina and Skopje. 

Government of Republik of Kosovo, with money of budget of Republic of Kosovo is building motorway R6, Prishtina - Hani i Elezit.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

*National road 18:Vrsac-Bela Crkva*


----------



## BL2

^^in what way, even remotely, is this freaking video connected to motorways? Plus the quality of it is awful even if you go to resolution 1080. 
Don't spam the topic with insignificant clips.


----------



## cinxxx

The thread is called "road infrastructure" not just motorways


----------



## keokiracer

BL2 said:


> Plus the quality of it is awful even if you go to resolution 1080.


That's what trees next to the road will do for you. No matter how good your cam is, Youtube will fvck the quality up when there are trees alongside the road.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

BL2 said:


> ^^in what way, even remotely, is this freaking video connected to motorways? Plus the quality of it is awful even if you go to resolution 1080.
> Don't spam the topic with insignificant clips.


What is the tittle of this thread?


----------



## CrazySerb

New Drina river bridge between Serbia & Serb Republic...



> *Start of the Ljubovija-Bratunac bridge by the end of 2015*
> 
> Thursday, 05/28/2015|12:31 | Source: Tanjug
> sr de
> Illustration
> Land expropriation at the territory of Ljubovija started on Wednesday, May, 27, 2015 which is one of the terms for the construction of passenger-freight bridge between the municipality and Bratunac in the Republic of Srpska, the state secretary at the Ministry of construction, traffic and infrastructure, Miodrag Poledica said.
> 
> The project totals EUR 12 m. It was planned the bridge construction to start by the end of 2015 and to end in two years, Poledica said for Tanjug.
> 
> The bridge is 227 meters long and from the side of the Republic of Srpska, access road is approximately 450 m and at the plateau straight after exit at the side of the Republic of Serbia to the Republic of Srpska, mutual modern border crossing will be built where all border authorities will gather under one roof, Poledica said.


----------



## Robertkc

On the topic of Vrsac, does anyone have any idea what the status is of the 1/3 completed and seemingly aborted Vrsac bypass?


----------



## BL2

cinxxx said:


> The thread is called "road infrastructure" not just motorways


This thread is meant for motorways and if we start to spam it with every single road in Serbia it will loose its purpose. Especially road videos, ok if it were new road or new investment or anything like that, but posting video of some random road, not even significant one is spaming.


----------



## cinxxx

^^That road is significant, I drove it many times coming from Timisoara towards South Serbia. It is the main road for people from Banat area towards Nis.


----------



## aleksandar_s

BL2 said:


> This thread is meant for motorways and if we start to spam it with every single road in Serbia it will loose its purpose. Especially road videos, ok if it were new road or new investment or anything like that, but posting video of some random road, not even significant one is spaming.


Excuse me, and who are you to dictate what is the purpose of this thread and what may and may not be posted?


----------



## SRC_100

BL2 said:


> This thread is meant for motorways and if we start to spam it with every single road in Serbia it will loose its purpose. Especially road videos, ok if it were new road or new investment or anything like that, but posting video of some random road, not even significant one is spaming.


You are wrong at all.


----------



## SRC_100

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> You have problem with that?


Just the little, but no any offece. I suggest you next time to separate such a amount of pictures, e.g 10 pic`s for a post. Would be nice. But what you`re gonna do there`s your choice.


----------



## Theijs

Hello, I need your advice to drive from Orsova (RO) to Guča this week. Google maps offers 3 routes: 1) via road 34 2) via road 25 and 34 3) via road E771 On Monday morning follows the return, which I plan via Smederevo & Timisoara. Which road has best quality and least chance of traffic lines due to busyness or construction works? Any vignette needed, or can I pay with a card toll wherever applicable? I won't drive my own car, I have a document from the notariat that I'm entitled to drive the car, but it's only written in Romanian language. Green card for Serbia is there  Thank you for your help!


----------



## cinxxx

^^If you haven't driven the 34 along the Danube I would choose that.
It's spectacular (I find it better then Romanian road) with many tunnels, you can visit the Golubac fortress on the way, it's great.

There is no vignette in Serbia. You can pay at toll stations on the motorway and at gas stations with card.
Visit Smederevo fortress on the way back and of course don't miss Timisoara if you have time, although parts of city center are under renovation, my hometown has much to offer.


----------



## definitivo

Theijs said:


> Hello, I need your advice to drive from Orsova (RO) to Guča this week. Google maps offers 3 routes: 1) via road 34 2) via road 25 and 34 3) via road E771 On Monday morning follows the return, which I plan via Smederevo & Timisoara. Which road has best quality and least chance of traffic lines due to busyness or construction works? Any vignette needed, or can I pay with a card toll wherever applicable? I won't drive my own car, I have a document from the notariat that I'm entitled to drive the car, but it's only written in Romanian language. *Green card for Serbia is there*  Thank you for your help!



...i think that you don't need green card for Serbia...in Romania nobody ask me ( with serbian plates ) for green card...


----------



## stickedy

EU and Serbia have signed an agreement a while back, so green card is not needed but it's advised to carry it along in case of an accident


----------



## Eulanthe

stickedy said:


> EU and Serbia have signed an agreement a while back, so green card is not needed but it's advised to carry it along in case of an accident


From personal experience, a few of the Serbian border police are attempting to force people into buying insurance if they don't have the Green Card even though it's not needed.

I wonder why Bosnia, Macedonia and Montenegro won't follow Serbia's path?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A1,very close to Horgos border crossing








picture was taken 4 days ago


----------



## definitivo

Eulanthe said:


> From personal experience, a few of the *Serbian border police are attempting to force people into buying insurance if they don't have the Green Card* even though it's not needed.
> 
> I wonder why Bosnia, Macedonia and *Montenegro* won't follow Serbia's path?


...first time i hear that !!!

...you don't need green card for Montenegro...

...green card between Serbia, BiH and Maceonia is deal of that 3 goverments...they split money hno:...before green cards everybody pays 5 DEM/ per car for "desinfection" on Macedonian border...long time ago i have asked Macedonian border policeman, after "desifection", 
- now, I'm disinfected from all diseases, including venereal...he laughed and said - be careful, because our goverments are into this business, 50% each......they stopped with desinfection business, because they can't contoled policemen with cash money ( 1 for goverment, 2 for me  )...


----------



## Eulanthe

You certainly do need a Green Card for Montenegro. They're always checking on the border for insurance, and I've never crossed the MNE border without being asked.


----------



## definitivo

Eulanthe said:


> *You certainly do need a Green Card for Montenegro.* They're always checking on the border for insurance, and I've never crossed the MNE border without being asked.


...N O P E...
...Serbian citizens do not need, to enter to Montenegro, passports & international driving permit & green card...

http://www.amss.org.rs/index.php?op...ko-putujete-automobilom-u-crnu-goru&Itemid=91
( first sentence )


----------



## panchevo

definitivo said:


> ...N O P E...
> ...Serbian citizens do not need, to enter to Montenegro, passports & international driving permit & green card...
> 
> http://www.amss.org.rs/index.php?op...ko-putujete-automobilom-u-crnu-goru&Itemid=91
> ( first sentence )


Dude, he is not a serbian citizen


----------



## definitivo

...for me, there is big diference between :

- *Originally Posted by Eulanthe* 
*You certainly do need *a Green Card for Montenegro, and
- *I *certanly need...,...


----------



## Le Clerk

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> A1,very close to Horgos border crossing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture was taken 4 days ago


OMG. This picture reminds me of the sight at the Fetesti bridge toll gates on A2 in Romania (on the way to the Black Sea) in the same period of summer vacations, before the introduction of electronic tolling. You and Hungary should introduce electronic customs, or join Schengen directly. :nuts:


----------



## vectom

Usual holiday-season sight for border crossings on dominantly transit roads like A1 and A4 in Serbia. Last year (while on motorbike) I surpassed 13700 meters long row of cars on the border between Serbia and Bulgaria on A4, although it was single-lane row but still.


----------



## sponge_bob

It will be even more mad northbound at the end of August because of all the refugees in Greece and Turkey trying to get into Schengen/EU ! 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33802453



> Since Hungarian Foreign Minister Peter Szijjarto announced on 17 June that his government had decided to build a 175km-long (109 miles) steel barrier against illegal migrants, *another 57,000 have entered the country.* ( 10,000 a week or so)
> 
> News of the impending barrier along Hungary's border with Serbia spread rapidly among the diverse groups of migrants travelling northwards through the Balkans, or still hesitating before setting out on the journey from northern Greece or western Turkey.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

> edis_mumin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driving trough Sićevo gorge
Click to expand...

This road is really bussy during the summer.


----------



## CrazySerb

Bids have come in for that last ~8km section of A1 motorway not currently under contract - Srpska Kuca - Levosoje. Three firms from Serbia, and one each from Serb Republic, Greece & Spain.



> Poslednja neugovorena deonica K10 Srpska kuća - Levosoje, južni krak, ponude:
> 
> 1. MBA Ratko Mitrović Niskogradnja & Srbijaautoput 3.337.631.373,18 din.
> 2. Construcciones Rubau 3.579.196.683,56 din.
> 3. Integral Inženjering Laktaši 3.599.796.815,44 din.
> 4. Planum 3.863.100.274,99 din.
> 5. Energoprojekt Niskogradnja 4.349.890.779,39 din.
> 6. Aktor 4.645.111.174,08 din.


----------



## sponge_bob

Was that the section of A1 the Greeks said they would fund 10 years ago Crazyserb ???


----------



## definitivo

...yes...


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh aerial image of A2, Belgrade-Bar motorway...showing rapid progress on so-called Chinese sections Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig:


----------



## CrazySerb

There's an ongoing campaign in Serbia to promote local tourism, and while that has never really been our thing (At close to ~800 million euros, Serbia's weapons exports in 2014 actually topped tourism revenue) , in that very spirit the boys at SAT did probably their most interesting patrol yet, visiting a couple of either well or less known local sights, all the while cruising the roads in locally built Fiat 500L cars.







Tourism, meh. Self-explanatory cartoon.


----------



## CrazySerb

After more than a year of delays in construction, work has again entered full steam on Novi Sad's road & rail Zezelj bridge, now expected to be completed next year.


----------



## CrazySerb

Tonight's bonus pic ... Kragujevac - Batocina expressway:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Recently reconstructed part of A1








source:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168459&page=277


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Brigde just before Strazevica tunnel,part of Belgrade's bypass








source:https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20350013691/


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Some pictures of A2








































pictures were taken in february and march
source and more pictures:http://azvirt.rs/gallery/2015-2/


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of A2...



> *Obrenovac-Preljina highway to be completed by mid-2017 *
> 
> Monday, 08/10/2015|14:59 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> VP of the Government and the minister of construction and infrastructure, said on Saturday, August 8, 2015 that Corridor 11 from Obrenovac to Preljina, some 105 km long, will be completed by mid-2017 in the full highway profile.
> 
> On the Day of construction workers of Serbia, August 8, Mihajlovic, together with the head of Koridori Srbije, Dmitar Djurovic and acting head of Putevi Srbije, Zoran Drobnjak, visited the works at the section from Obrenovac to Ub and then said the section and the Lajkovac-Ub section will be completed as planned by mid-2017.
> 
> She reminded that the main contractor of the works for these two sections is Chinese Shandong Highspeed. She said the section from Ljig to Preljina where Azerbaijan company Azvirt has been on will be completed by August 2016 latest.
> 
> *When journalist asked how sections from Surcin to Obrenovac and Preljina to Montenegro wil be built, Mihajlovic said that negotiations on the best funding model for the government have been in progress i.e. whether it will be built as a concession or through loans.
> 
> Mihajlovic said that for the section from Belgrade to Obrenovac they have been disusing with partners from Azerbaijan and that in the next 1,5 months negotiation results could be known. *


----------



## CrazySerb

Seemingly off-topic but not exactly...



> *List of companies interested in privatisation of Telekom soon*
> 
> Belgrade, 10 Aug 2015 – Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Trade, Tourism and Telecommunications Rasim Ljajic announced today that a list of companies that will enter the next round of privatisation of the telecommunications company Telekom Srbija will be known next week.
> 
> Photo: tanjug.rs
> 
> Ljajic told the Tanjug news agency that the data on all submitted non-binding offers will be made public after the meeting of the commission for the privatisation of Telekom with the privatisation advisor Lazard.
> 
> He explained that the commission will thereafter take a decision which applicants are eligible to go to the next round.
> 
> According to Ljajic, companies that go into the second round are entitled to have access to all documents of Telekom, to be followed by their binding bids.



^^
Sale of Serbia's Telecom is expected to fetch upwards of 2-2,5 billion euros.
Idea is that at least some of that money will be spent of badly needed infrastructure.
Potentially, Novi Sad - Ruma expressway as well as the A5 motorway in central Serbia could benefit from this.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that Novi Sad-Sabac expressway is going to be country's priority in the next couple of years.


----------



## CrazySerb

A2 ...


----------



## Theijs

We drove last week over road 24, between Kragujevac and the A1. Weird to see they stopped construction after 90% ready...


----------



## SRC_100

Looks like Serbia is the biggest highway construction site in Europe at the moment :cheers:

I`m missing only A2 between Beograd and Obrenovac.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

SRC_100 said:


> Looks like Serbia is the biggest highway construction site in Europe at the moment :cheers:
> 
> I`m missing only A2 between Beograd and Obrenovac.


Maybe...
Spain,Poland and Greece are curently building a lot of new motorways too.


----------



## aleksandar_s

Relative to the size of the country, Serbia is doing pretty well in motorway construction.


----------



## winnipeg

aleksandar_s said:


> Relative to the size of the country, Serbia is doing pretty well in motorway construction.


Compared to Romania, absolutly! 

But in the same time, it's hard to do worse than what Romania is doing with motorways...


----------



## Le Clerk

Compared to Romania's needs, it pretty bad because we should be opening 150-200 km of motorway per year, like Poland is doing. Romania used to have this pace during Boagiu's term. Now, this government does not care about infrastructure too much. One can see that from the fact that the motorway investments are half what they used to be during her term. This year, Romania will probably be opening only about 84 km of motorway according to the existing progress of works. Still, this is better than the 54 km opened last year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Some pictures of A2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures were taken in february and march
> source and more pictures:http://azvirt.rs/gallery/2015-2/


Lots of Dusters there ! :cheers2:


----------



## Ulpiana

Serbian PM said that "Nis - Pristina motorway" would cost 650 million Euros and that his government is ready to invest 350 million Euros for this motorway, so his government will ask to be given 300 million Euros from the EU in the Summit for West Balkans in Vienna on 27th of August.

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2015&mm=08&dd=13&nav_category=11&nav_id=1026670


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Ada bridge








source:http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=26&start=21125


----------



## CrazySerb

*Opening of bids for Fruska Gora corridor postponed*
Thursday, 08/20/2015|12:42 | Source: Radio 021



> Opening of bids for the preparation of preliminary designs for the Novi Sad-Ruma highway featuring a tunnel through Fruska Gora has been postponed due to an objection made by one of the bidders, said Sasa Stojanovic, assistant to the Transportation Minister of Serbia.
> 
> However, he noted that the objection was unfounded.
> 
> - The Commission for Public Procurements has assessed the objection as unfounded and is going to ask the Commission for the Protection of Rights of Bidders to urgently choose the best offer so the agreement could be signed as soon as possible - Stojanovic told RTV.
> 
> He announced that tenders for final designs and proposals from prospective contractors would be invited early next year, adding that the construction of highway should commence in mid-2016.
> 
> - Until then, it is necessary to provide EUR 57 million for project funding - said Stojanovic.
> 
> A total value of the public procurement of preliminary designs for three stretches in a total length of 37.18 kilometers is RSD 153.8 million.


----------



## CrazySerb

A4, Pirot East - Dimitrovgrad:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A1 near Batocina








picture was taken 22.8.2015


----------



## definitivo

CrazySerb said:


> *Opening of bids for Fruska Gora corridor postponed*
> Thursday, 08/20/2015|12:42 | Source: Radio 021


...elections will be at first several months 2016...


----------



## CrazySerb

A4, Dimitrovgrad bypass:


----------



## CrazySerb

Work continues on Belgrade's SMT expressway...

Google-translated:



> *Highway from Zrenjanin loop to sheep ready until September 27 - Works worth 44 million USD*
> 
> Friday, 21. 08. 2015 | 12: 06 | Source: Reuters
> 
> The construction of the highway from Zrenjanin loop to sheep, which is part of the Northern tangent, will be completed by 27 September, announced today the Secretary of State in the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Miodrag Poledica.
> 
> North Tangent, from roads to T6 Pancevo road, access road Pupin bridge over the Danube, between Zemun and Borca. That route is 21 kilometers long in total, along with a bridge length of about 1.5 km.
> 
> - Prepare this route, which will be completed by 27 September and we will connect with the Zrenjanin cloverleaf intersection in the village sheep - said Poledica Tanjug, adding that even in the rain carrying out the works in order to meet the planned deadline. He said that that section 7.8 km long and in it there are two large overpass length greater than 83 meters.
> 
> One flyover will connect the sports center Kovilovo, while others will use agricultural machinery.
> 
> - We also have two bridge structures long 21 and 36 meters, and two failures. This entire transport corridor will be about 25 meters wide and will have three lanes in both directions, as well as diverting belt of two meters - said Poledica. The city highway will have public lighting and greenery will be improved, he added.
> 
> The main subcontractor in this section of the domestic company "Ratko Mitrovic - engineering".
> 
> The main contractor on the construction Pupinovog bridge, which was opened to traffic in December 2014, was a Chinese company CRBC. The Chinese are still engaged in building small bridges while the track work by local companies.
> 
> OVCANSKI through intersections with traffic lights will be Four-Way intersection, which will be given access to North tangents. The total value of the investment is 44 million USD, and that share has so far installed about 600,000 cubic meters of sand, 100,000 cubic meters of crushed rock and 35,000 cubic meters of asphalt.
> 
> The section from Ovčanskog to Pancevo road, which includes the bridge over the railway line length 544 meters and the bridge over the Canal, length of 120 meters, a total length of about 4.3 km and will be completed by the end of the year.
> 
> Northern tangent will connect four travel directions - from Belgrade to Sid, Horgos, Zrenjanin and Vrsac. It begins T6 traffic artery of the Novi Sad times across the street Tsar Dusan.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A1 near Leskovac








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24448964


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Some recent pictures of A1 around Belgrade.For the ones who don't know this is Belgrade bypass,section Dobanovci-Ostruznica bridge.


> milos.tro said:
> 
> 
> 
> današnje fotke:
Click to expand...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

part 2


> milos.tro said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

part 3


> milos.tro said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Belgrade bypass
Ostruznica bridge-Dobanovci


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A3 near Ruma








source:http://www.ruma.rs/portal2/jupgrade/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7019&Itemid=167&lang=en


----------



## tfd543

Ostruznica-Dobanovci still not 2x2 ? I remember that only the asphalt was missing. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

tfd543 said:


> Ostruznica-Dobanovci still not 2x2 ? I remember that only the asphalt was missing. Correct me if im wrong.


Yes,but this section should be completed in october or november.


----------



## kostas97

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> A1 near Leskovac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24448964


Isn't the correct pronounciation "Skopje/Скопје" and not "Skoplje/Скопље"?


----------



## Alex_ZR

kostas97 said:


> Isn't the correct pronounciation "Skopje/Скопје" and not "Skoplje/Скопље"?


"Skopje/Скопје" is Macedonian, "Skoplje/Скопље" is Serbian name.


----------



## Gedeon

Alex_ZR said:


> "Skopje/Скопје" is Macedonian, "Skoplje/Скопље" is Serbian name.


But shouldn't names of foreign towns be written in their own language?

For example, on Belgrade bypass there is a sign for Budapest, and not Budimpešta (and both Zagreb and Budapest signs are only in latin script).


----------



## CrazySerb

Good question. 

My theory? Neither Budapest nor Zagreb were ever capitals of Serbia.
While Skoplje was the capital of Tsar Dusan's (medieval Serbian) empire, so maybe that's why we don't
sign it in another language.

Though there definitely should be more standardization of Serbian road signs .... and more cyrillic.
Zagreb looks a lot better & natural when written in cyrillic. :yes:


----------



## Ulpiana

kostas97 said:


> Isn't the correct pronounciation "Skopje/Скопје" and not "Skoplje/Скопље"?


This sign is an old sign, from the times when Serbia and Macedonia were part of the same country. Thats why there is no oval country sign for Macedonia. as there are for Zagreb / *HR *(oval) and Budapest / *H* (oval).


Newer signs: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@43.370...lhVmhfspYG8Y5qezUg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## sponge_bob

Gedeon said:


> But shouldn't names of foreign towns be written in their own language?


No. Signs should be written in the language of the state in which the sign is erected and with foreign names in italics or brackets on occasion. 

The non standard script problem is a different issue but 3A(fkd up L)PE((fkd up B) is not too hard to remember if you are generally heading the right way to Zagreb anyway. Not many European cities have a name beginning with a 3.


----------



## CrazySerb

It's a half a billion euro project to connect Belgrade & Sarajevo directly, bypassing Croatia.
Some additional sections would need to built, like Valjevo-Loznica in Serbia and elsewhere in Bosnia.

It's project #1 on this map:


----------



## CrazySerb

I guess some major news from Belgrade's motorway ring-road, where construction has been proceeding at a snails pace over last few years ... looks like Austria's STRABAG has secured the contract to build the second half of Ostruznica bridge.


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, some photos from the Dobanovci-Ostruznica section, where a second carriageway is finally being built...


----------



## Palance

Are those recent photos? If so: Serbia still seems to use the old road numbering (which was last changed in 2013).

Or are those still old road signs?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Palance said:


> Are those recent photos? If so: Serbia still seems to use the old road numbering (which was last changed in 2013).
> 
> Or are those still old road signs?


Yes, photos are recent. There are many old road signs, with three diferent numbering: pre-2012, 2012-2013, 2013-present. They are being replaced, mostly on main roads.

Example of road number confusion, road Zrenjanin-Novi Sad:
pre-2012, from ex-Yugoslavia times: number 7
2012-2013: number 20
2013-present: number 12

You can see all three versions at different signs.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

New clip for section Ljig-Preljina 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6IwwQKiiKi-VU1PSzJBVUUyZmM/view?pli=1


----------



## MichiH

Stefan-SRB said:


> New clip for section Ljig-Preljina
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6IwwQKiiKi-VU1PSzJBVUUyZmM/view?pli=1


Thanks. The comments are in English but 52 minutes are too long. I just watched the beginning and the end and I think that the 1st carriageway will not be opened this year.


----------



## kostas97

Stefan-SRB said:


> New clip for section Ljig-Preljina
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6IwwQKiiKi-VU1PSzJBVUUyZmM/view?pli=1


WOW!
What an amazing motorway, especially when you watch it in 1080p
Is there any possibility for the ready parts to be opened this year?


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> Thanks. The comments are in English but 52 minutes are too long. I just watched the beginning and the end and I think that the 1st carriageway will not be opened this year.


I'm glad that you saw.There is a two or three landslides,so it will take some time to fix. hno: At the end of the last section,there are incomplete bridges(both carriageway).


----------



## Stefan-SRB

kostas97 said:


> WOW!
> What an amazing motorway, especially when you watch it in 1080p
> Is there any possibility for the ready parts to be opened this year?


There is a small chance. hno:


----------



## kostas97

Stefan-SRB said:


> There is a small chance. hno:


Wish it becomes a reality


----------



## CrazySerb

Bad luck with companies on the Dimitrovgrad bypass stretch of A4 motorway hno:



> *Corridors of Serbia to end contract with Trace Group*
> 
> *Corridors of Serbia will terminate the contract with the Bulgarian Trace Group Hold PLC due to slow construction of the bypass around Dimitrovgrad on the eastern leg of Corridor 10, Tanjug learned at the company.*
> 
> 17 Oktobar 2015 12:32
> 
> BELGRADE - Corridors of Serbia will terminate the contract with the Bulgarian Trace Group Hold PLC due to slow construction of the bypass around Dimitrovgrad on the eastern leg of Corridor 10, Tanjug learned at the company.
> 
> Trace Group was hired in June 2014, after Austrian Alpina went bankrupt in 2013.
> 
> The deadline for construction of 5.8 km highway and seven bridges of 20 to 500 meters of length was 450 days, and the value of the contracted works amounted to RSD 2.26 billion.
> 
> However, the company has carried out only 13 percent of the works, Director of Corridors of Serbia Dmitar Djurovic told Tanjug.
> 
> He stated that the Serbian Ministry of Construction and the World Bank, which finances the construction on this section, will support the choice of the new contractor in a fast-track procedure once the contract is terminated.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Which section is concered? Trace Group Hold PLC has contracts for the construction of Section Pirot east – Dimitrovgrad L= 14.3 km LOT1+2 with deadline 17th June 2016 and Section Dimitrovgrad Bypass L= 8.6 km LOT1+2 with deadline 17th June 2016 (LOT3 has a different contractor). Source. Which contract is the one for the 5.8km section with 7 bridges?


----------



## CrazySerb

Dimitrovgrad bypass section, exactly.
The 5,8km was left after Alpine GmbH quit the project due to bankruptcy.


----------



## CrazySerb

In addition to the Bulgarians, hopefully some more heads should roll soon...though I'm not holding my breath, it is Serbia, after all hno:

For example, during the much hyped recent USA tour by the Pope, the pontiff's preferred vehicle (Serbian-built Fiat 500L) has apparently sent interest & sales soaring among the faithfull ...

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ide-on-u-s-visit-sparks-interest-in-fiat-500l




















...yet the government has failed in every single one of its contract-imposed obligations to Fiat S.p.A. - including the construction of Kragujevac-Batocina expessway, of crucial value to the Fiat plant hno:


----------



## Mus-ti

What's new on the Autoput A4 ? Can me anywhere give News ?


----------



## MichiH

^^ It's still under construction but some sections could be opened for traffic in 2016. I think the entire motorway will be in service in 2017 at the earliest. You can get the expected/announced/official opening dates if you click on the link in my signature.


----------



## bigic

A4 - temporary exit in Crvena reka. The photo was taken a few days ago.


----------



## Robertkc

Does anyone know the works taking place on the shoulder and adjacent areas of the motorway through Belgrade between the Tosin Bunar bridge/exit westward towards the old Novi Sad exit (now signposted Batajnica) are for?


----------



## keber

CrazySerb said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ide-on-u-s-visit-sparks-interest-in-fiat-500l
> ...yet the government has failed in every single one of its contract-imposed obligations to Fiat S.p.A. - including the construction of Kragujevac-Batocina expessway, of crucial value to the Fiat plant hno:


It appears no one is working on that section that looks very advanced. It is in works already for years. Why?


----------



## kostas97

Is the Niš-Bela Palanka segment of the A4 open?
I ask because it is shown as such in osm


----------



## MichiH

^^ No. Zoom in. Minimum level 13.


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> ^^ No. Zoom in. Minimum level 13.


Yes, that's indeed true


----------



## radko

Hi when was built motorway Beograd - Niš and Beograd - Novi Sad? Sections by year, please


----------



## CrazySerb

Mayors of Belgrade, Beijing met this week, among other things they discussed large new infrastructure projects in Belgrade, like the new Danube bridge at Vinca, completion of Belgrade ring-road and planned new city tunnels.



> *Chinese companies are interested in investing in Belgrade*
> 
> Tuesday, 10/27/2015|14:03 | Source: eKapija
> 
> The mayor of Belgrade, Sinisa Mali, discussed during the first day of a visit to China with the mayor of Peking, Wang Anshun, strengthening cooperation of two cities through economic, cultural and tourist aspects, Beoinfo reports.
> 
> –Good political relations of our two countries should be followed by better economic cooperation of two capital. In 1980, we signed with Peking Agreement on cooperation of two capital and I think we waited for too long to implement some ideas into specific activities. This anniversary is a step forward in that sense since now we have specific projects which wait to be implemented, mayor Mali said.
> 
> *He outlined there is a huge potential for cooperation which has still not been used and reminded of the projects such as completion of a bypass, construction of a new road and railway bridge at the Danube, fast Belgrade-Budapest railway, new port of Belgrade for which Chinese companies showed interest for and which have been on hold for implementation.*
> 
> Mayor Wang expressed his satisfaction with the visit and outlined it should represent strengthening of cooperation of two already brother cities and a good base for its development.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Corridor X awaits third contractor - Contract with Bulgarian company terminated*
Sunday, 11/08/2015|13:26 | Source: Novosti



> A contract between Koridori Srbija and Bulgaria's Trace Group Hold, which was hired to build the bypass around Dimitrovgrad on the eastern leg of Corridor X, is going to be terminated Thursday, the daily Novosti reports.
> 
> This company from Bulgaria has almost done nothing since it took over the job 15 months ago, finishing only about 10% of the work on this stretch of Corridor X. Namely, Trace Group Hold was supposed to build 5.8 kilometers of highway and seven bridges ranging in length from 20 to 500 meters along the route of the bypass around Dimitrovgrad, at the very border with Bulgaria.
> 
> Trace Group Hold has so far obtained over EUR 3 million to carry out the works, and people at Koridori Srbije underline that the bank guarantee will be cashed and possible damages compensated for in line with contract terms and international standards for the collection of bank guarantees.
> 
> The contract with Trace Group Hold was signed June 2014. The company was given 450 days to finish the work valued at RSD 2.2 billion. They were chosen as the most favorable bidder out of the total of six interested companies that participated in an open international tender.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Please stop posting videos from Kosovo in this thread. It only leads to childish discussions we have had numerous time before, which derails this thread. Thank you.*


----------



## CrazySerb

Anyways, moving on...

Pancevo-Vrsac-RO border drive. This is the northern section of so-called "Corridor 11" - the southern section between Belgrade and MOntenegro's port of Bar is now U/C and hopefull, after 2020 or so, this section will too:


----------



## danielstan

@CrazySerb,
Be strong! Anyways...


----------



## tfd543

Southern A1 section Vladicin han-Donji Neradovac is close to be finished together with A1 Grabovnica-Grdelica. Thats ~30 km of highway of a total of 74 km for the whole southern A1. Should be finished in the coming month or so.

Source is the serbian thread about A1 corridor 10.


----------



## MichiH

tfd543 said:


> Southern A1 section Vladicin han-Donji Neradovac is close to be finished together with A1 Grabovnica-Grdelica. Thats ~30 km of highway of a total of 74 km for the whole southern A1. Should be finished in the coming month or so.
> Source is the serbian thread about A1 corridor 10.


Thanks. Grabovnica-Grdelica deadline is May 2016. Vladicin han-Donji Neradovac deadline is 30th November 2015. What's reported on the Serbian thread, is the latter still expected to open on time or by the end of 2015?


----------



## tfd543

Well google translate tells me that. What is sure is that the long vla han-don ner section is pretty much finished and paved. Minor details are missing. This one is 26 km long and will shorten the time to MK considerably. Grabovnica- grdelica is advancing and could be opened by the end of the year. I hope they're right.


----------



## panchevo

never use google translate mate...

as I can see from the "koridori srbije" website, the deadline for grabovnica-grdelica ~5km section is may 2016 - and that is (hopefully) the last deadline (first one was I believe, back in 2013..) and believe me, they never make it before deadline


----------



## tfd543

Yea Youre right. Maybe a local that resides in southern Serbia might help us. But just to be clear. Vladicin han- donji Neradovac is indeed almost done. In the thread you can see pics of the paved highway and marking is also finished.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh fall pic of Zezelj bridge...


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Some pics from Belgrade ring road section Dobanovci-Ostružnica..
Close to finish :banana:


> od vlasta » Sub Nov 14, 2015 8:46 pm
















































More..
http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22&start=6200


----------



## ukraroad

Which bypass? Thru city or southern?


----------



## Livada

ukraroad said:


> Which bypass? Thru city or southern?


Sector 1 & 2


----------



## ukraroad

Sorry don't orient well in Belgrade...


----------



## vespafrederic

Livada said:


> Sector 1 & 2


What are the deadlines for Sektor 5 and 6?


----------



## definitivo

vespafrederic said:


> What are the deadlines for Sektor 5 and 6?


...**** sapiens will land on Mars, and at the same time...


----------



## vespafrederic

definitivo said:


> ...**** sapiens will land on Mars, and at the same time...


Nice!:nuts::nuts:


----------



## sponge_bob

Nobody lives north of the Danube. A 'C' shaped ring will do.


----------



## vespafrederic

sponge_bob said:


> Nobody lives north of the Danube. A 'C' shaped ring will do.


Yes I think the same, I was interested the deadline to finish the 'C' ring with dual carriageway.


----------



## sponge_bob

There is the Vinca bridge at around 3 o clock. 

http://www.ekapija.com/website/en/p...er-bridge-in-Belgrade-Investment-of-EUR-470-m

not ready till 2018 earliest , not sure if approach roads are under way yet.

Plans shown in this post below, the Serbs are more efficient than most EU countries at actually building roads instead of planning one for 10+ years and writing BS reports when an election is imminent. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123533560&highlight=vinca#post123533560

Once the Motorway reaches and passes Pancevo NE of Vinca that will be the end of the greater Belgrade ring road I'd say. 

I'll reckon it will be done by 2020 latest. Honestly.


----------



## vespafrederic

sponge_bob said:


> There is the Vinca bridge at around 3 o clock.
> 
> http://www.ekapija.com/website/en/p...er-bridge-in-Belgrade-Investment-of-EUR-470-m
> 
> not ready till 2018 earliest , not sure if approach roads are under way yet.
> 
> Plans shown in this post below, the Serbs are more efficient than most EU countries at actually building roads instead of planning one for 10+ years and writing BS reports when an election is imminent.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123533560&highlight=vinca#post123533560
> 
> Once the Motorway reaches and passes Pancevo NE of Vinca that will be the end of the greater Belgrade ring road I'd say.
> 
> I'll reckon it will be done by 2020 latest. Honestly.


Thanks for the information! I hope they will finish it!


----------



## sponge_bob

Serbia has a strong economic case for an NE - SW motorway from Pancevo in the NE to Cacak in the SW.

After that (as I said here before) completion all the way from Romania to Montenegro should depend on _actual traffic_. Much of this motorway is already under construction south of Belgrade, use Openstreetmap to see where.


----------



## Livada

Closed tool system on the A1 Stara Pazova (Belgrade) - Sirig (Novi Sad) opened!

Category (Open system price) [Closed system price]
Ia - motorcycles: (290,00) [150,00]
I - cars: (570, 00) [290, 00]
II - cars & vans with trailer: (850, 00) [440, 00]
III - bus & truck max 3,5 t: (1.700,00) [880, 00]
IV - truck with a trailer: (3.400,00) [1.760,00]
*(RSD prices)


Map of the toll stations in Serbia:










blue - closed tool system
red - open tool system


----------



## panchevo

sponge_bob said:


> There is the Vinca bridge at around 3 o clock.
> 
> http://www.ekapija.com/website/en/p...er-bridge-in-Belgrade-Investment-of-EUR-470-m
> 
> not ready till 2018 earliest , not sure if approach roads are under way yet.
> 
> Plans shown in this post below, the Serbs are more efficient than most EU countries at actually building roads instead of planning one for 10+ years and writing BS reports when an election is imminent.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123533560&highlight=vinca#post123533560
> 
> Once the Motorway reaches and passes Pancevo NE of Vinca that will be the end of the greater Belgrade ring road I'd say.
> 
> I'll reckon it will be done by 2020 latest. Honestly.


not a single thing regarding that bridge or the bridge itself has not even been contracted mate!
so it most certainly will not be done by 2020...
not even the primary section of the ring road to bubanj potok interchange hasn't got a slight chance of being a full-motorway before 2020...


----------



## winnipeg

I drove on A1 today, and between the hungarian border and Novi Sad, I sadly saw that the quality of the motorway is bad, the roadway is very distorted and it is really unpleasant... 

Hopefully some parts of the motorway have already been re-asphalting and they were working on few other parts today...


----------



## EasySeven

Hello. Will the 2016 deadline for the A4 motorway be kept and can anyone direct me to recent pictures of the progress done on the motorway.


----------



## definitivo

EasySeven said:


> Hello. *Will the 2016 deadline for the A4 motorway be kept *and can anyone direct me to recent pictures of the progress done on the motorway.


...officially - *yes*...
...unofficially - i suspect...


----------



## vespafrederic

winnipeg said:


> I drove on A1 today, and between the hungarian border and Novi Sad, I sadly saw that the quality of the motorway is bad, the roadway is very distorted and it is really unpleasant...
> 
> Hopefully some parts of the motorway have already been re-asphalting and they were working on few other parts today...


The carriageway between HU border and Novi Sad was built 20 years ago, the finished the 2nd carriageway 2 years ago.


----------



## winnipeg

vespafrederic said:


> The carriageway between HU border and Novi Sad was built 20 years ago, the finished the 2nd carriageway 2 years ago.


The 2nd carriageway? Sorry I don't get it... It was not a motorway before?


----------



## panchevo

definitivo said:


> ...officially - *yes*...
> ...unofficially - i suspect...


correction:

officially - yes
unofficially - *no*


----------



## sponge_bob

Officially nobody is sure that the planned continuation of the A4 to Sofia _will even start_ in 2016. Did some contractor get fired on a segment the A4 recently???


----------



## vespafrederic

winnipeg said:


> The 2nd carriageway? Sorry I don't get it... It was not a motorway before?


The road was built in 2 phases. First they built only one carriageway and 20 years after the other.


----------



## panchevo

sponge_bob said:


> Officially nobody is sure that the planned continuation of the A4 to Sofia _will even start_ in 2016. Did some contractor get fired on a segment the A4 recently???


not sure if I understood what you said here,
but A4 from Nis to srb/blg border is already under construction for quite a while now (progressing very slowly over the years), and some small parts are expected to be opened for traffic in several months...

a contractor did get fired from a small segment of the a4 recently, 
he isn't the first contractor to get fired from some segment of the a4, and it looks like he will not be the last...


----------



## sponge_bob

Then there was a problem with an ancient church as well. But I figured Serbia would complete the core north south motorway transit route(s) by 2017. ...no matter what. 

Its neighbours to the south and south east won't have good quality motorway everywhere though.


----------



## panchevo

sponge_bob said:


> Then there was a problem with an ancient church as well.


the ancient church is buried...


----------



## sponge_bob

The 3 sections marked on that map are needed.


----------



## Arnorian

Serbia finally got Google Maps Traffic.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Still there could be more coverage, I guess it will come later...


----------



## CrazySerb

*Construction of motorway section on Corridor 11 as soon as possible*



> Belgrade/Beijing, 25 Nov 2015 – Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic continued his three-day visit to the People's Republic of China with a meeting with representatives of the company CRBC in Beijing.
> 
> They discussed the feasibility study for the construction of an industrial park in Serbia, as well as the construction of the motorway section on Corridor 11, on the sections Surcin-Obrenovac and Cacak-Pozega, whose construction should begin as soon as possible.
> 
> In the afternoon, Vucic will visit the headquarters of companies Poli and CMEC and attend a working dinner with representatives of HBIS interested in the privatisation of Smederevo steelworks.


----------



## Christophorus

Arnorian said:


> Serbia finally got Google Maps Traffic.


That´s great! But the road numbering in Serbia on Google maps is a total mess...(which it is on the ground unfortunately too). Don´t they check the changes made in map maker anymore?


----------



## Arnorian

Locals here do not use road numbers at the slightest. Nobody knows even the motorway numbers.


----------



## Arnorian

cinxxx said:


> ^^Still there could be more coverage, I guess it will come later...


Google uses data from Android users that have GPS enabled.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the status of the Srpska Kuća - Levosoje motorway segment? It's not mentioned in MichiH's list.


----------



## CrazySerb

That was the last section to be awarded on the southern section of Corridor 10, since the financing package arranged previously had collapsed ... it will now be financed out of budget and built by local firm "Ratko Mitrovic". I imagine work has barely begun, though the deadline is December 2016.


----------



## MichiH

^^^^ Good question. The contract has been awarded. The deadline is December 2016 but I've not got any info about construction works.



MichiH said:


> Stefan-SRB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Site is updated,how many times...
> For A1 info http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/projekat-jug
> 
> 
> 
> The English version has also been updated: http://koridorisrbije.rs/en/project-south.
> 
> It seems that the construction of the last section began or will begin soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOT 1 – Srpska Kuća - Levosoje, L= 8 km; the contract has been awarded to ''MBA Ratko Mitrović'' and ''Srbijaautoput''. The deadline for the completion of works: 21.12.2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone know if the works have been started or when they are expected to be started?
> 
> *A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (? to December 2016) – project – map
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazySerb

It's now officiall, Chinese CRBC has now been awarded two sections of Belgrade-Bar motorway, first of which is the crucial Surcin-Obrenovac which includes new 60-70 million euro Sava river bridge:




> *Serbian delegation in China signs Memorandum on construction of two sections at Corridor 11 - Work totals EUR 209 m*
> 
> Friday, 11/27/2015|11:30 | Source:: Tanjug
> 
> Prime Minister of Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic, said on Thursday, November 26, 2015 that in China Memorandum on construction of two sections at Corridor 11 and specified that price of app. EUR 209 m was agreed with the construction of a bridge of 17,8 m long at Surcin-Obrenovac section. Vucic said for RTS that he will still discuss with the prime minister of China, Li Keqiang additional more favorable terms and said it is an extremely favorable loan with a significant grace period.
> - We agreed the price of app. EUR 209 m with the construction of a bridge of 17,8 m long and we succeeded to decrease the price dramatically - the prime minister said.
> He mentioned that the Chinese are also interested in ports as well and they discussed with their China Harbour Engineering Company as well as with CRBC with respect to industrial park which is extremely important for us.
> 
> In that sense, Vucic said he talked with the prime minister of Montenegro, Milo Djukanovic and asked whether they would be fine if Serbia shows interest in purchase of shares at Port of Bar and received an answer they would be fine with it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why are loans from China so favorable compared to other sources? Some say they are state-sponsored to keep countries dependent on China (like much of Africa nowadays).


----------



## MichiH

^^^^ "construction of a bridge of 17,8 m long" :nuts:

When should works begin? Is there any deadline for completion (which will be delyed many times later on though)?


----------



## winnipeg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why are loans from China so favorable compared to other sources? Some say they are state-sponsored to keep countries dependent on China (like much of Africa nowadays).


And it should be also a concern about the quality of work... I have mixed feelings about it because we also have the perfect example of what should'nt be done inside Europe (for example in Romania where some portions of highways need to be completly removed and rebuild only 1 year after the openin because of poor work quality and corruption...). I hope that chinese companies will do better than this and I hope that this kind of contracts will not "trap" Serbia with China... :yes:


----------



## CrazySerb

Hopefully not, Serbia is pretty much China's first such infrastructure-building foray into Europe (in addition to motorways, Chinese will now build Serbia's "high-speed" railways), so I believe they will do quality work to get the needed references.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Some photos from recently opened section of A1 Vladicin han-Donji neradovac 26.3 km













































Source
http://www.tanjug.rs/full-view1.aspx?izb=216444


----------



## Arnorian

black - finished
blue - Azerbaijani section U/C
red - Chinese sections U/C
pink - newly contracted Chinese sections
green - western end of the future A5


----------



## threo2k

Stefan-SRB said:


> Some photos from recently opened section of A1 Vladicin han-Donji neradovac 26.3 km
> 
> Source
> http://www.tanjug.rs/full-view1.aspx?izb=216444


I remember many years ago i travelled along the old road. This new looks beautiful!! #respect from Kosova


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of pics from today's opening ceremony:
My two favorite flags in the world :cheers:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

MichiH said:


> ^^^^ "construction of a bridge of 17,8 m long" :nuts:
> 
> When should works begin? Is there any deadline for completion (which will be delyed many times later on though)?


Section is 17,8km long ,not the bridge 
Brigde shouldn't be longer then 1km.


----------



## CrazySerb

That last contracted section of Belgrade's SMT expressway is also nearing completion - if the weather permits, the part between Ovca and road towards Pancevo could be opened by New Year's. Delays were due to expropriation issues, to be precise, a tampon factory stood in the way of progress 

Some early preparations are already underway for the next phase, which will include a new
Danube bridge.


----------



## aleksandar_s

CrazySerb said:


> Seemingly off-topic yet somehow related ... Serbia's very much inept government is on the verge of selling one of it's last cash-cows, the state-owned Telecom...


Or perhaps the perfect opportunity to quickly and easily solve Belgrade's lack of a metro.


----------



## CrazySerb

Yeah, while it's sure becoming embarassing to have Belgrade as the largest European city without a working underground rail system, I'd like to see you explain that to the rest of country. 

You can't just spend the proceeds from the sale of a national resource to benefit just 15% of the population.

--------

Danube river, Serbia-Romania border ...

Construction of a new tunnel, part of a multi-million project to reconstruct Golubac fortress.
Old road, currently passing through the old medieval fortress and deemed detrimental to it, will be re-routed through the tunnel. Works are being carried out by local firm "Planum" and should be completed in Spring 2016.
















Could be an interesting tourist site in the future, with a visitor center, brand new marine for cruise ships and so on...


----------



## winnipeg

Very nice!!


----------



## Alex_ZR

Two days ago an article in newspapers say that deadline in June 2016 will be extended because of slow progress in restoration and other difficulties (wrong type of stone used in restoration). Even Serbia might return money (6.6 million EUR) from EU funds because of this failures: hno:

http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovna/reportaze/aktuelno.293.html:579790-Obnova-Golubacke-tvrdjave-Malo-mesaju-malter-malo-vise-paprikas


----------



## sotonsi

CrazySerb said:


> Yeah, while it's sure becoming embarassing to have Belgrade as the largest European city without a working underground rail system


Dublin, Birmingham and Manchester are a little larger on most ways of counting it and lack that underground rail system.

It's not as bad as you think!


----------



## winnipeg

Alex_ZR said:


> Two days ago an article in newspapers say that deadline in June 2016 will be extended because of slow progress in restoration and other difficulties (wrong type of stone used in restoration). Even Serbia might return money (6.6 million EUR) from EU funds because of this failures: hno:
> 
> http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovna/reportaze/aktuelno.293.html:579790-Obnova-Golubacke-tvrdjave-Malo-mesaju-malter-malo-vise-paprikas


Oh, that's sad...


----------



## belerophon

sotonsi said:


> Dublin, Birmingham and Manchester are a little larger on most ways of counting it and lack that underground rail system.
> 
> It's not as bad as you think!


There are many things to concern in this discussion. 
1. Does the city have other ways of public transport? I wont focus at just one piece of it.
2. Is the city growing? How fast? Thats most important in discussing the sense or nonsense of building much new infrastructure. (I do know most citys grow)
3. How much transport is necessary? One should focus the share of public transport, not the absolute numbers. 
4. How is the structure of the city? If affordable living is far away from working places the need of commuting increases. A mixtured use of the space decreases it.
5. How is the situation overground? Some cities have very much mediaval architecture, with narrow streets.
6. HOw is the situation underground? Depending on the material it is harder or easier to drill. How much water is there? A big river nearby, or a lake, ocean etc. can make cost bigger.

Depending on this facts (and much more) it should be decided how to spend money (if you have some). The population is easy to count, but is not the main factor for the necessity of underground rail. Its like arguing a big city should have a baseball stadion.... Maybe people like other kinds of sports. Or even other ways of spending free time. The only thing one could argue is that they need something to spend their free time at all. So the only thing one dould argue here is that a city needs public transport. But you won't go underground, if you have overground possibilities which are most time much cheaper etc. 

But as politicians like to show that they got the biggest... it occurs now and then, that they blow up much money for one big project whilst the same money would have done much more good in several smaller upgrades.

I did read much about the different systems mostly in germany. Some cities did even build tunnels which are not in use anymore due to the high maintenance cost.


----------



## panchevo

sponge_bob said:


> Serbias budget is healthy compared to many EU countries


Patrick why are you using sponge bob's profile


----------



## sotonsi

belerophon said:


> There are many things to concern in this discussion.


Absolutely, and you go through them well.

However, as the mass transit is not on topic for this thread, I merely concerned myself with correcting the falsehood, rather than diving into a detailed discussion of why "biggest city in Europe without an underground rail system" might not be as bad as it sounds.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Preliminary design for Fruska Gora Corridor to be prepared soon*



> *Belgrade, 10 Dec 2015 – Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic and Director of the Highway Institute Bratislav Milic signed a contract today, worth RSD 93 million, for the preliminary design for the construction of Fruska Gora Corridor, i.e. motorway from Ruma to Novi Sad.*
> 
> The deadline for the preparation of design for three sections of the motorway is six months, and the project documentation for the fourth section, from the beginning of the bypass around Ruma to the loop route with the E-70 motorway will be done after the completion of the feasibility study.
> 
> Fruska Gora Corridor is another proof that this government and I as minister will not allow a single project to stand still, Mihajlovic said.
> 
> I insisted to first bring back this project among priorities, and then to work on it much faster than to date, which is happening today, she underlined.
> 
> Mihajlovic pointed out that RSD 77.2 million is earmarked for this project in the budget for 2016.
> 
> Fruska Gora Corridor will link Corridor 10 and Corridor 4 and create the shortest link between Bosnia-Herzegovina and Romania, by which Serbia will reaffirm its position as the key transit country in the region.


----------



## definitivo

...35 yrs politicians talk about it...still nothing...
...Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Timisoara ???


----------



## CrazySerb

I've never posted anything on the topic of highway signage, since I find the whole thing quite boring but this is something simply hilarious...




> *Serbia to ignore protest over "FYROM" sign on highway - FM*
> Source: Vecernje novosti, Tanjug Friday, December 11, 2015 | 09:38
> 
> Serbian Foreign Minister Ivica Dacic has said he "sees no reason for Skopje's complaint" over a highway sign on Corridor 10 in Serbia that reads, "FYROM."
> 
> FYROM (Serbian: BJRM) is the acronym for "Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia" - the name under which the country has been admitted to the UN. Its constitutional name, and one under which Serbia recognized it, is "Republic of Macedonia."
> 
> "They mind the sign, whereas we should not mind that they voted in favor of Kosovo's admission to UNESCO," Dacic asked.
> 
> The minister added that "our ambassador in Skopje presented the same arguments during a meeting in their Ministry of Foreign Affairs, where she was delivered an oral demarche over to the sign," Belgrade-based daily Vecernje Novosti is reporting.
> 
> Skopje has based its protest on the fact Serbia recognizes it as "Republic of Macedonia," asking that the sign, listing the details of the construction site that is currently the Vladicin Han- Donji Neradovac section of the road, be urgently removed.
> 
> But Dacic was adamant that the sign will remain where it is, saying:
> 
> *"It is about time we stopped working against our own interests. It's true Serbia recognized Macedonia under that name, unlike (other) European states, but that was done under (Slobodan) Milosevic, in the 1990s. While Macedonia has recognized Kosovo and is now bothered by some sign. It's incomprehensible that Indonesia is a bigger friend to us than a neighboring state." *
> 
> Macedonia was among 92 UNESCO members who in early November supported Pristina's failed bid to join the organization.
> 
> Dacic said at the time Belgrade was "disappointed, but not surprised" by its neighbors' behavior, and stressed their move was "deeply contrary to our national interests."


The recently opened section was built by the Greek firm Terna - thank God for them, our spineless politicians would never
do it on their own.


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> The recently opened section was built by the Greek firm Terna - thank God for them, our spineless politicians would never
> do it on their own.


 Pathetic little Balkan spat - worse then two children fighting over a chocolate bar. 

I noticed the FYROM sign on that new section of motorway recently opened - who honestly cares about such meaningless symbolism


----------



## tfd543

Any youtube video of that section to be uploaded soon?


----------



## hammersklavier

CrazySerb said:


> I've never posted anything on the topic of highway signage, since I find the whole thing quite boring but this is something simply hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recently opened section was built by the Greek firm Terna - thank God for them, our spineless politicians would never
> do it on their own.


#JustBalkanThings :|


----------



## čarli1

Robertkc said:


> Pathetic little Balkan spat - worse then two children fighting over a chocolate bar.
> 
> I noticed the FYROM sign on that new section of motorway recently opened - who honestly cares about such meaningless symbolism


That's true. But is also true that serbs did it, because they want to make greeks happy. Reason for that is that Greece wanted to recognise Kosovo few months ago. But all in all serbs recognise RM and not FYRM, so last name for them does not exist


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

All in all, just another Balkan crappy bitch fight about some meaningless shyt.


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed, yet you gotta admire Macedonia's government and its balls of steel.
They "recognize" Kosovo, they vote for in favor of it at UNESCO and suddenly expect us to drop "FYROM" from our motorway signs? Yeah, good luck...

Macedonia is lucky Serbia doesn't treat it like Russia does Ukraine.


----------



## bigic

My opinion is that the recognition of Kosovo and voting for Kosovo in UNESCO is a result of internal pressure from Albanian political parties. But maybe I'm just biased because I have a bit of Macedonian ancestry... 
Anyway, this has to be moved to a suitable thread (like Balkan Politics?).


----------



## grykaerugoves

Robertkc said:


> Pathetic little Balkan spat - worse then two children fighting over a chocolate bar.
> 
> I noticed the FYROM sign on that new section of motorway recently opened - who honestly cares about such meaningless symbolism


Serbia should stick to its guns (pardon the pun) and not change the sign.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ No one asked for your opinion, so if you don't have something to say about highways, buzz off, thank you very much.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Stop with spinning topic. :bash:

First carriageway on A4 section Ciflik-Stanicenje opened from 10 December. 


nixazmaj said:


>


It's also close to finish A4 section Crvena reka-Ciflik. :banana:


----------



## grykaerugoves

Hmmm I still think its silly fighting over a road sign.... lol.


----------



## CrazySerb

Ski season has begun at Serbia's Kopaonik resort...






so let's repeat last year's SAT video of the drive to the mountain from Belgrade, could be
useful for anybody wishing to travel there:


----------



## MichiH

Stefan-SRB said:


> It's also close to finish A4 section Crvena reka-Ciflik.


Thanks . Is it still most likely to be opened this month?

*A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12.7km (October 2011 to Late December 2015) – project – map


Is there any news about the opening of the 2nd carriageway south of Belgrade? Is there any chance that it could be opened this month?

*A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to Fall 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map


Any info about A2?



MichiH said:


> 92% of A2 b/n Ljig - Preljina will be completed by the end of 2015, see press release (17th September 2015).
> 
> I used Google Translate, so I'm not sure about the rest of the press release. I think it's announced that the 1st carriageway of b/n Ljig - Preljina will be opened by the end of 2015 or in early 2016. Correct?
> 
> Is it still planned to open the 2nd carriageway of b/n Ljig - Preljina in August 2016?
> 
> *A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 10.7km (2012 to Late 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
> *A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12.6km (2012 to Late 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
> *A2:* Takovo – Preljina 17.1km (2012 to Late 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
> 
> *A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 10.7km (2012 to August 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> *A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12.6km (2012 to August 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> *A2:* Takovo – Preljina 17.1km (2012 to August 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> 
> About the opening of the 1st carriageway: Is it planned to opened all sections at once? Any info?


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> Thanks . Is it still most likely to be opened this month?
> 
> *A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12.7km (October 2011 to Late December 2015) – project – map
> 
> 
> Is there any news about the opening of the 2nd carriageway south of Belgrade? Is there any chance that it could be opened this month?
> 
> *A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to Fall 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> 
> 
> Any info about A2?


One of the forum members say it will be opened on 22 December.There are very good chance.
About Belgrade bypass,i don't have info almost one month. hno:
A2 section Ljig-Preljina will be finished on August 2016.I doubt that they will open first carriageways early.

Also Kragujevac-Batocina M24 will be finished in Mid 2017 according to this article.
http://www.srbija.gov.rs/vesti/vest.php?id=253702


----------



## CrazySerb

Zezelj road & rail brige in Novi Sad nearing completion...


----------



## aleksandar_s

^^
Anybody know what will happen to the existing bridge at that location when the new one is completed?


----------



## dimitrijem

It will be disassembled and since it is modular, parts of it will be used on a few smaller river crossings.


----------



## CrazySerb

A4, section Crvena Reka - Ciflik, imminent opening:


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Few days left for opening section of A4 Crvena Reka-Ciflik.
Some photos 


caribrod said:


> Yellow lines..


More
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718917&page=44


----------



## CrazySerb

Southern leg of A1, aerial footage of just opened section, courtesy of the company
that put up the shiny metal crash-barriers


----------



## smokiboy

It seems that from the Serbian media and other sources that in early 2017 the two branches of corridor 10 (Niš-BG border, and Leskovac-MAC border) will finally be complete. Hard to believe but most likely true, even for skeptics like me. So in 2017 'most' of the vital sections of the Serbian motorway network will be complete. Of course there are other sections/corridors that need to be completed, (not to name them now) but the main motorways, that follow the backbone of Serbia (population and industry) will be done. After 30 or so years of off again-on again construction.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> Is there any news about the opening of the 2nd carriageway south of Belgrade? Is there any chance that it could be opened this month?
> 
> *A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to Fall 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map


Here 


> od vlasta » Uto Dec 22, 2015 2:16 pm


Dobanovci Intersection


















Surcin loop



























End of section










In other way










Things that left are canal who keep away water from road about 50 meters long,security fence almost all the way,horizontal and vertical marking.

End of works are expected for 30 December,just in case maybe few days of January it's never know. :nuts:

Source
http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22&start=6200


----------



## Uppsala

^^
What a lot of lights they have there at that motorway


----------



## ukraroad

^^Hey guys, you arrive to the world's best capital in the world, the wisest politicians of which throw billions of denars into air... so nobody falls asleep


----------



## smokiboy

The street lights do seem to be rather close together. A night shot would be interesting to see.


----------



## winnipeg

I also find this quite strange as during the same time, in some western European countries like France we are curently stopping those lights during night because this is a pure waste of energy...


----------



## Uppsala

winnipeg said:


> I also find this quite strange as during the same time, in some western European countries like France we are curently stopping those lights during night because this is a pure waste of energy...



I think this looks like Norway. Same style of street ligts like the Norwegian motorways. And also very lot of street lights, like they have in Norway.


----------



## smokiboy

So how many kilometres of motorway still need to be built from Niš to BG border, and from Leskovac to MK border? And are all the sections currently under construction? I think they should be if the completion date of early 2017 is to be met.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

smokiboy said:


> So how many kilometres of motorway still need to be built from Niš to BG border, and from Leskovac to MK border? And are all the sections currently under construction? I think they should be if the completion date of early 2017 is to be met.


Sections of A1 which are U/C:
Grabovnica-Grdelica-5,6km
Grdelica-Caricina dolina-11.8km
Caricina dolina-Vladicin Han-14.3km
Srpska kuca-Levosoje-8km


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Sections of A4 which are U/C:
Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km
Ciflik – Stanicenje 12.1km
Stanicenje – Pirot-East 16.7km
Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West
Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km-contract is canceled


----------



## MichiH

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Sections of A1 which are U/C:
> Srpska kuca-Levosoje-8km


Are you sure that works have been started? Have you seen earthworks or bridge construction there or have you read a news article about ongoing works?



MichiH said:


> ^^ Chris asked the same one month ago.
> 
> 
> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefan-SRB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Site is updated,how many times...
> For A1 info http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/projekat-jug
> 
> 
> 
> The English version has also been updated: http://koridorisrbije.rs/en/project-south.
> 
> It seems that the construction of the last section began or will begin soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOT 1 – Srpska Kuća - Levosoje, L= 8 km; the contract has been awarded to ''MBA Ratko Mitrović'' and ''Srbijaautoput''. The deadline for the completion of works: 21.12.2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone know if the works have been started or when they are expected to be started?
> 
> *A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (? to December 2016) – project – map
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

@MichiH Yes,i have seen earthworks when i was going to Bujanovac 1 month ago.


----------



## smokiboy

Hvala Autoputevi kao hobi.

Does that mean the only section on A4 not under construction is Dimitrovgrad West – Gradinje 8.6km?

And on A1, all sections are under construction? As Vladičin Han -Srpska kuća is now complete. Is that right?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

smokiboy said:


> Hvala Autoputevi kao hobi.
> 
> Does that mean the only section on A4 not under construction is Dimitrovgrad West – Gradinje 8.6km?
> 
> And on A1, all sections are under construction? As Vladičin Han -Srpska kuća is now complete. Is that right?


All sections of A4 are under construction except Dimitrovgrad West-Gradinje,but some parts of this section have first layer of asphalt.Both tunnels on this section are completed,but tender for electrical works is on-going.
Also all sections on A1 which aren't completed are under construction .
All of this seems to be good,but country of this size needs more motorway/highway projects.
Some of them are:
Pojate-Preljina or A5
Novi Sad-border with BiH near Loznica
I doubt that some of this 2 projects will realize in the next 5 years.


----------



## Uppsala

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> All sections of A4 are under construction except Dimitrovgrad West-Gradinje,but some parts of this section have first layer of asphalt.Both tunnels on this section are completed,but tender for electrical works is on-going.
> Also all sections on A1 which aren't completed are under construction .
> All of this seems to be good,but country of this size needs more motorway/highway projects.
> Some of them are:
> Pojate-Preljina or A5
> Novi Sad-border with BiH near Loznica
> I doubt that some of this 2 projects will realize in the next 5 years.



Hvala! 

I think the motorway from Leskovac to Macedonian border is very important. When that part is finished that means Macedonia is going to be a part of the continental motorways. I think thats going to be very good for Skopje which is a city undergoing change :happy:


----------



## CrazySerb

Smokiboy, I think you're asking too much. 

As seen from this semi-competent infographic from an otherwise fully incompetent ministry in charge of infrastructure projects, not even they quite understand what's under construction, what will open and what will not. 

Under plans for 2016 openings (~90,7km), they've listed sections that certainly won't open this year and entirely forgot about sections that will :nuts:


----------



## winnipeg

This document looks very nice, but I only understand the numbers...  So damage that they haven't traduced it...


----------



## x-type

winnipeg said:


> This document looks very nice, but I only understand the numbers...  So damage that they haven't traduced it...


actually, they have obviously been traducing with translating it.


----------



## smokiboy

@ Crazy, I know I may be asking too much 

But I still am having trouble believing, that A1 & A4 (with the exception Dimitrovgrad West-Gradinje) and therefore the main motorway corridors of Serbia will actually be completed by early-mid 2017! And this seems to be realistic. I have been following the constriction of motorways in Serbia (and region) for over 25 years. And I remember many promises of completion by the 2004 Athens Olympics, by 2012 etc. Even Tadić's Special Council on Motorways. All were just political lies and posturing. And now after so many years we will finally complete these main corridors. I know there are other motorways to be built, but at least this main section will be finished soon!!! :cheers:


----------



## aleksandar_s

We need someone to update that one map of all ex-yu motorways. I don't remember seeing it for a few months (at least).


----------



## vladygark

New tender for the construction of Dimitrovgrad bypass, a final section of E80/A4 announced today. A third contractor on this section to be announced by February 1st.

http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/p...e-obilaznice-oko-Dimitrovgrada-na-Koridoru-10


----------



## smokiboy

^^ Sounds good. So this section may even be completed sometime in 2017. Nice!

Aleks, the motorway map of Ex-Yu was updated a few days ago on the Serbian Putevi section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1166311&page=34


----------



## vladygark

The deadline is 300 days. So I recon if everything goes well, we may even open this section by the end of 2016.

Hopefully we'll have some luck with the contractor this time.


----------



## Theijs

Any idea when the doubling of national road 24, from the A1 (exit Lapovo) to Kragujevac will be finished? Will this become a formal high way?


----------



## CrazySerb

They've made some promises now, what with elections coming and Fiat potentially launching production of another model at its Kragujevac plant. Apparently, completion expected within a year and a half, if you believe them.


----------



## vladygark

Theijs said:


> Any idea when the doubling of national road 24, from the A1 (exit Lapovo) to Kragujevac will be finished?


The latest info available on this is - mid 2017. Construction is being financed from public sources, not EBRD/EIB/WB loans, so it's hardly surprising we are experiencing heavy delays on this, given the budgetary constrains. 



Theijs said:


> Will this become a formal high way?


No, more like 2+2 expressway.


----------



## JR1972

Great pictures! Thanks.


----------



## CrazySerb

Their way of saying "Merry Christmas"...tolls up 10%:



> Mautgebühr steigt um 10%
> Mittwoch, 06. 01. 2016.|12:54 | Quelle: Beta
> 
> Zoran Drobnjak, Generaldirektor des öffentlichen Unternehmens "Putevi Srbije" kündite heute die Erhöhugn der Mautgebühr um 10% an.
> 
> - Die Regierung hat die Erhöhung der Mautgebühr um 10% bewilligt, weil sie seit dem 3. Februar 2008 unverändert ist. Autobahnen werden von Bürgern genutzt, die genug Geld für Kraftstoff haben. Wenn sie den Kraftstoff finanzieren können, können sie auch die Mautgebühr zahlen - sagte Drobnjak dem Fernsehsender N1.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mmm, if it hasn't been increased in 8 years, then 10% isn't so bad. Most toll roads adjust the toll annually or even quarterly to the CPI (consumer price index).


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> Their way of saying "Merry Christmas"...tolls up 10%:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drobnjak
Click to expand...

Why is the report in German?

btw: First, I read the name "Dobrindt" (German Federal Ministry of Transport who wants to introduce a car toll for foreigners....). The reported justification of Mr. Drobnjak ("people who drive on motorways have enough money for fuel, that means they also have enough money to pay higher tolls") is similar to the German bullshit.......


----------



## CrazySerb

Because I couldn't find it in English


----------



## winnipeg

ChrisZwolle said:


> mmm, if it hasn't been increased in 8 years, then 10% isn't so bad. Most toll roads adjust the toll annually or even quarterly to the CPI (consumer price index).



And in France (where highways are in the hands of private corporations), tolls are increased even more than prices inflation with the only target to give more to shareholders of those companies... hno:


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic for good night ...above city of Nis, motorways heading towards Belgrade, Skopje (MK), Sofia (BG) can be seen.

This year, in addition to emphasis on completion of existing motorway projects, we should see intensification of planning for Nis-Pristina motorway.


----------



## aleksandar_s

CrazySerb said:


> we should see intensification of planning for Nis-Pristina motorway.


I hope the EU will fund this one, because I really don't see this as a priority when there are so many other much more pressing infrastructure projects in Serbia.


----------



## definitivo

aleksandar_s said:


> I hope the EU will fund this one, because *I really don't see this as a priority* when there are so many other much more pressing infrastructure projects in Serbia.


...stupidity of our Government ( don't forget )...:nuts:


----------



## smokiboy

I think the next priority should be the continuation of the Beograd ring motorway to A1, Bubanj potok.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that Chinese will work on a Belgrade bypass


----------



## ukraroad

definitivo said:


> ...stupidity of our Government ( don't forget )...:nuts:


 Most of governments are bulls.... The only thing they care is about the inflation of their wallets.hno:


----------



## smokiboy

I know there was some talk of the Chinese building that entire missing section and the new motorway bridge towards Pančevo. But I think they should separate these in two sections for construction purposes. First from Avalska petlja - Bubanj potok, and then the rest in the future. But the section to Bubanj potok is urgently needed.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes it is,but our country doesn't know what priority is.


----------



## smokiboy

BTW, how is the doubling of the motorway from Dobanovci to the Sava River (Ostružnica) coming along? Shouldn't this section be finished soon?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

smokiboy said:


> BTW, how is the doubling of the motorway from Dobanovci to the Sava River (Ostružnica) coming along? Shouldn't this section be finished soon?



They say february or early march.


----------



## CrazySerb

Just like Belgrade, with the opening of the last section of its SMT expressway, Novi Sad also got an appropriate New Year's gift - while not officially open yet, the very last phase of Europe Boulevard, a ~4km segment with a new bridge across Danuba-Tisa-Danube (DTD) channel and interchange with E-75/Belgrade-Subotica motorway, has been quietly opened to traffic.

These are pre-New Year's photos, I believe they've tidied up since


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Late last year, in what was largely a Slavic affair, 14,000 folk dancers from across Slavic world danced across Europe boulevard for a new Guinness world record.







Europe bouleavard (previously named "Subotica blvd.") is one part of the envisioned Novi Sad bypass/ring road:


----------



## ukraroad

According to the last photo, it seems that the asphalt is strangely in shallow dents. Is it true? Then I imagine what would be in 3 years... Or it is the phone making optical illusions?


----------



## CrazySerb

Don't like posting this kind of stuff, but this just pisses me off ... early today, head-on crash between two trucks on the never completed Ostruznica bridge, part of Belgrade's bypass road. Strabag just recently won the contract to build the second half of the bridge but this is something that could have been completed ages ago, at very little cost.


Result - one person dead  Apparently, driver fell asleep at the wheel.


----------



## ukraroad

Oh no! The force must have been awfully big to throw out a cabine! I guess one death is optimistic in the scenario. 3 are possible in such kind of accidents. God save the drivers. Amen


----------



## tfd543

Its not worth it. U will just get a shitty rate. Why not just visa card. International rates and no cheating.


----------



## vespafrederic

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> But you can exchange euros with dinars on petrol stations.


Yes and they are changing quite good rate. Last Thursday they paid 121 dinars for 1€. It wasn't worse than the official rate. 

But you pay more in dinars also, if you have foreign license plate like me.


----------



## Alex_ZR

There is no difference in toll in Serbia between domestic and foreign plates for years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, they stopped that practice in 2008.


----------



## vespafrederic

Alex_ZR said:


> There is no difference in toll in Serbia between domestic and foreign plates for years.



Nice, last Saturday I saw the information at the toll gate of Novi Sad that foreign plates pays more. Also the paper said the toll is 330 dinars, but it was only 100.


----------



## CrazySerb

I don't know if its because of upcoming elections or something else...



> *New tunnel planned for Serbia*
> 
> In Serbia plans are being drawn up for a new tunnel project. The planned route for the road tunnel would run under the mountain of Kadinjaca and connect the towns of Uzice and Bajina Basta. The plans are being drawn up by the Regional Development Agency Zlatibor, with tendering due for a feasibility study into the project. Funding looks set to be provided from European sources with some €176,000 to cover all the necessary project documentation and the paperwork should be ready by the end of 2016. The estimated cost of the project has not yet been revealed and neither has the timeline for its construction, including the estimated completion date. The project looks likely to include a number of technical challenges that will increase its overall
> cost.


----------



## satanism

vespafrederic said:


> Nice, last Saturday I saw the information at the toll gate of Novi Sad that foreign plates pays more. Also the paper said the toll is 330 dinars, but it was only 100.


No you didn't....:lol: Tolls have been (almost) equal for years now.The only difference is the rounding if you pay by euro since they round UP, to .00 or .50 euros.So if you pay 6.32 with a card, cash will be 6.50....

Also there is no such a rate as 330 dinars anymore....
Price for Sirig - Beograd is 290 dinars now....from when they changed the system in mid November.


----------



## vespafrederic

satanism said:


> No you didn't....:lol: Tolls have been (almost) equal for years now.The only difference is the rounding if you pay by euro since they round UP, to .00 or .50 euros.So if you pay 6.32 with a card, cash will be 6.50....
> 
> Also there is no such a rate as 330 dinars anymore....
> Price for Sirig - Beograd is 290 dinars now....from when they changed the system in mid November.


Hi!

I'm always paying in dinars, so no problem with the roundings. I go from the hungarian border to Novi Sad, that was a year ago 330 dinars, now I paid 100 dinars only.


----------



## stelios82

vespafrederic said:


> Basicly the motorway is more expensive if you have a foreign licence plate.


You are not correct my friend, price at all toll stations are the same, either you have serbian number plate, weither not


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A1 between Vranje and Vladicin Han
















Photos are mine


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

vespafrederic said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm always paying in dinars, so no problem with the roundings. I go from the hungarian border to Novi Sad, that was a year ago 330 dinars, now I paid 100 dinars only.


Ermagerd no, they changed the whole pricing system recently, if I'm not mistaken. So that would explain for the difference in price you've encountered. The prices are still the same for both domestic and foreign vehicles.


----------



## vespafrederic

not_just_a_lurker said:


> Ermagerd no, they changed the whole pricing system recently, if I'm not mistaken. So that would explain for the difference in price you've encountered. The prices are still the same for both domestic and foreign vehicles.


Yes, now I know what happened.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Some pictures of A4


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## CrazySerb

Bit of flooding going on in Serbia right now, delaying some motorway works such as
here on the Chinese section of A2 near Obrenovac , where a bridge is being built over Kolubara river...


----------



## CrazySerb

Relocation of Bubanj Potok toll gate starting soon, partly to accomodate new IKEA store...



> *Relocation of toll gate from Bubanj Potok to Vrcin in late 2016*
> 
> Sunday, 03/06/2016|17:19 | Source: Novosti
> 
> Relocation of the toll gate from Bubanj Potok to Vrcin, which was initially planned to be done in September 2015, has not started yet because the main design is still not finished.
> Given that the opening of the building site was delayed from the very start, Austria's Strabag, which won a job in early 2016 to build a new toll gate, will have to roll up the sleeves to finish the work in eight months.
> - The main design is currently under preparation, and its completion will be followed by the start of works. They are expected to commence by the end of March - said people at Putevi Srbije.
> The tender documentation says that works are to be finished by the end of August, and Strabag asked for additional month and a half.
> Domestic companies Vojvodinaput Pancevo and PZP Zajezar will help the Austrian company in this project valued at RSD 2,095,241,098 or about EUR 17 million, which should be finished by October 15th at the latest.
> 
> * Start of works accelerated by IKEA *
> The toll gate near Bubanj Potok is only temporary and shall be relocated according to the plan from 2010, which is a sort of revised edition. Therefore, the announced construction of IKEA department store is not a cause for the relocation of toll gate, but it is definitely a reason to accelerate the start of relocation works.
> 
> * An eight-kilometer difference *
> Once all the works are done, the new toll gate will be situated a kilometer away from the existing interchange Vrcin, that is, eight kilometers away from the toll gate in Bubanj Potok.


----------



## svt11

Hi, I have car which is on leasing and the owner is leasing company. I want to enter Serbia, what do I need for the car? I know there is no green card? Thank you.


----------



## Tachi

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*

To avoid any trouble at the border but also from your leasing company ask from your leasing company a letter of attorney, meaning that you have permission to use the car outside your country.
Seems obvious, don't you think.


----------



## CrazySerb

Most up to date map of built & U/C motorway section in Serbia, Montenegro & Serb Republic:


----------



## CrazySerb

With construction of Belgrade-Podgorica & Belgrade-Banja Luka motorways well underway, looks like its now time to think about Nis-Pristina motorway:

Today's news...



> *€1.9bn for infrastructure projects in Serbia*
> 
> 
> *Belgrade, 10 March 2016 – Minister without portfolio in charge of European integration Jadranka Joksimovic stated today that 18 strategic infrastructure projects worth €1.9 billion are in the preparation phase, including the construction of the motorway from Nis to Pristina.*
> 
> Photo: Fonet
> 
> At the third meeting of the National Investment Board, Joksimovic explained that the government intends to implement projects ensuring the most favourable financing conditions, by using EU grants, concessional loans from international financial institutions, funds from other development partners, as well as funds from the Serbian budget.
> 
> According to Joksimovic, a detailed analysis of the projects identified all the preparatory steps that we need to do in order for projects to be implemented effectively.
> 
> These projects include the construction of facilities for waste water treatment in Novi Sad, modernisation of the railway on Corridor 10 in several sections, a water treatment plant in Nis and more, she said.
> 
> The government has so far provided €166.2 million for projects from the Single review of priority infrastructure projects, and the conditions under which these projects are funded are very favourable, she confirmed.
> 
> Joksimovic, who is also the national IPA coordinator, said that the project of modernisation of the railway from Nis to the border with Macedonia, i.e., the section Nis-Brestovac 23 kilometres long, will be financed from the grant 75%, and the rest will be provided from the Serbian budget.
> 
> According to Joksimovic, the total value of the projects that Serbia will submit to the European Commission for funding this year amount to €281 million, of which €180 million will be non-refundable.


----------



## BatiVenci

Driving from Nis to Beograd i noticed the "strange" by me mileage on the highway. Near Nis it was near 800 km, counting down towards Beograd. As the distance Nis -> Beograd is about 220 km and Beograd towards Croatia border is about 100 km, so where do the "Mile 0" stone should lie?


----------



## stickedy

Most likely in Slovenia at Loibl pass at the border to Austria. Old measurement from Yugoslavian times... This was road M1 also known as Autoput "Bratstvo i jedinstvo".

Perhaps Kilometer 0 was in Karawanks Tunnel in Slowenia since the road was reallocated after finishing the tunnel. But I guess we'll never know...


----------



## Puležan

stickedy said:


> Most likely in Slovenia at Loibl pass at the border to Austria. Old measurement from Yugoslavian times... This was road M1 also known as Autoput "Bratstvo i jedinstvo".
> 
> Perhaps Kilometer 0 was in Karawanks Tunnel in Slowenia since the road was reallocated after finishing the tunnel. But I guess we'll never know...


The mileage was counted from Podljubelj (Slovenia) because there was the start of M1 road (Autoput bratstva i jedinstva): route on GM

The Karavanke tunel was opened on the 1st of June 1991, just 24 days before Slovenia and Croatia declared independence, so it's not so likely that they had time to reallocate the 1st kilometer from Podljubelj to Karavanke.

On Croatian D21, D66 and D8 roads there sre still visible old M2 designations along the route (second most important road in SFRJ, heavily used during the summer).

Sorry for the slight offtopic :cheers:


----------



## stickedy

You're right of course, I thought the tunnel was opened sooner.


----------



## Tachi

Puležan said:


> The mileage was counted from Podljubelj (Slovenia) because there was the start of M1 road (Autoput bratstva i jedinstva): route on GM


I disagree with you. It's more likely the M1 (Autoput Bratstva i Jedinstva) started near Podkoren. The road towards Ljubelj was a branch of M1 and had a different number. It was signposted as a branch as it is still now.


----------



## piotr71

Puležan said:


> (..)
> 
> On Croatian D21, D66 and D8 roads there sre* still visible old M2 *designations along the route (second most important road in SFRJ, heavily used during the summer).
> 
> Sorry for the slight offtopic :cheers:


Any example?


----------



## stickedy

piotr71 said:


> Any example?


https://goo.gl/maps/WFGxyQ43NSG2


----------



## stickedy

Tachi said:


> I disagree with you. It's more likely the M1 (Autoput Bratstva i Jedinstva) started near Podkoren. The road towards Ljubelj was a branch of M1 and had a different number. It was signposted as a branch as it is still now.


I made some searching and it seems that km 0 was near Ratece according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brotherhood_and_Unity_Highway

Edit: According to Wikicommons, the old Yugoslavian M1 indeed goes from the now Slovenian-Austrian Border at Wurzen Pass to the now Macedonian-Greek border at Gevgelija. So KM 0 of M1 was at Wurzen Pass.

See:
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:YUoldKaartM1.svg
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:YUoldKaartM1-1.svg
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:YUoldKaartM1-2.svg

That also correspondents to the route of Slovenian road number 201.


----------



## Puležan

Tachi said:


> I disagree with you. It's more likely the M1 (Autoput Bratstva i Jedinstva) started near Podkoren. The road towards Ljubelj was a branch of M1 and had a different number. It was signposted as a branch as it is still now.


You are right! 

Here's the official document from 1987 (Odluka o utvrđivanju magistralnih puteva) which states that M1 ran from Korensko Sedlo/Wurzenpass (today road 201 in SLO) towards Podkoren, Kranjska Gora, Jesenice (the rest of the route is known).

Road from Podljubelj/Loiblpass to Naklo (today road 101) was signed as M1.1.

Anyway, it's interesting that BIH and Serbia have continued to use old ex-YU designations for main roads/magistrale/highways (not motorways).


----------



## Palance

Puležan said:


> Anyway, it's interesting that BIH and Serbia have continued to use old ex-YU designations for main roads/magistrale/highways (not motorways).


Serbia does not use the Yugoslav road numbering anymore. They changed their system twice, in 2011 and finally in 2013.


----------



## stickedy

Serbia has changed its numbering quite a bit back, but it's not implemented yet. Montenegro also uses the old M numbering as well as Kosovo.

And in BiH the two entities just can't make an arrangement for the road numbers. Although the Federation introduced a new one, but limited to the federation. And it's also not yet implemented.


----------



## Alex_ZR

stickedy said:


> Serbia has changed its numbering quite a bit back, but it's not implemented yet.


It's implemented, but you can still signs with old numbers.


----------



## stickedy

That's what I mean


----------



## Palance

stickedy said:


> Serbia has changed its numbering quite a bit back, but it's not implemented yet. Montenegro also uses the old M numbering as well as Kosovo.


Kosovo changed M-numbers to N-numers. But the numbers stayed the same indeed. Montenegro and BiH have both introduced some new M-n umbers which didn't exist in Yugoslavia (or more accurate: Not on that location  )


stickedy said:


> And in BiH the two entities just can't make an arrangement for the road numbers. Although the Federation introduced a new one, but limited to the federation. And it's also not yet implemented.


The introduction is postponed till November 2018.


Alex_ZR said:


> It's implemented, but you can still signs with old numbers.


Sometimes with new ones as well:
https://www.google.nl/maps/@44.9022...4!1sKZH8oMBCUVQCYOy_EFDLzg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## CrazySerb

Slavija Square, Belgrade's most prominent roundabout, will be reconstructed this year at a cost of ~12 million euros...



> Reconstruction of the Slavija Square starts June 15 - Fountain construction totaling EUR 1,8 m announced
> Monday, 03/28/2016|10:59 | Source: eKapija
> sr de
> 
> The Slavija Square
> Renovation of the Slavija Square will start by mid-June and the tender will be announced tomorrow at the website of the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, city manager Goran Vesic announced for Blic, Beoinfo reports.
> 
> 
> Bids will be opened May 12. Parallel with the tender for reconstruction of the Slavija Square and Bulevar oslobodjenja, from Slavija to Autokomanda, the Directorate for construction land and construction of Belgrade will announce public tender for fountain construction. Deadline for completion the entire project is 155 days. So, if everything runs smoothly around June 15, it should be completed around November 15.
> 
> Tender for supervision of the works has already been released and the second stage comprises eight companies, there of them being large international companies.
> 
> Reconstruction of Slavija and Bulevar oslobodjenja will be carried out day and night. Machines will operate until 10 in the evening, and if they want, contractors will be able to ask for a permit for night work and thus prevent possible delays.


----------



## CrazySerb

Previously...


----------



## satanism

This picture makes absolutely no sense.Is that some sort of an improvised parking spot or a gathering of disturbed people, driving circles?


----------



## keokiracer

Inner 3 lanes seem to be all taxis. I guess it's a protest against something.


----------



## CrazySerb

Elections are coming, so-called "Corridor East" in spotlight again.
A 140km stretch should connect town of Pozarevac with Vidin-Calafat bridge near the Romania/Serbia/Bulgaria tri-border area:


Google-translated:



> Corridor East, a distance of 140 kilometers will be built in eastern Serbia, announced the Vice President of the Serbian Progressive Party (SNS) Zorana Mihajlović.
> 
> She called on the citizens of eastern Serbia to give confidence in the elections SNS party, which wants to develop that part of the country, said in a statement SNS.
> 
> Mihajlović was on the stand SNS in Negotin said that the work to restore the road from Zajecar to Negotin and will be in the territory Negotina total invested 280 million dinars in road infrastructure.
> 
> "Something to see this 20 years is Corridor East, a distance of 140 kilometers. We will work project and technical documentation and feasibility study in the next few months, in spite i see how it is necessary to invest to make this corridor was completed, but we have to go" Mihajlovic said.
> 
> She said that Corridor 10 ends at the end of the year and that the highway from Belgrade to Cacak on Corridor 11 will be able to go next year.
> 
> East corridor should connect Corridor 4 in Bulgaria, and Corridor 10 in Serbia. It is a traffic corridor, which includes road, rail and river transport, she said.
> 
> The plan envisages the construction of 140 kilometers of highway that followed up on Corridor 10 via Pozarevac, Majdanpek and Negotin and out to the Serbian-Bulgarian-Romanian border and the construction of 20 kilometers of railway between Negotin and Vidin, she said Mihajlović.


----------



## CrazySerb

Progress on the new Zezelj road & rail bridge in Novi Sad...


----------



## Tachi

CrazySerb said:


> Slavija Square, Belgrade's most prominent roundabout, will be reconstructed this year at a cost of ~12 million euros...


Okay. The fountain will cost 1.8 million euros. That seems reasonable. But how come the paint job will cost 12 million euros??? :nuts:


----------



## CrazySerb

Not quite sure. It's Serbia after all, they tack on these costs left & right.
I think that price also includes work on Liberation Blvd. (Bulevar Oslobodjenja), from Slavija Square towards Clinical Center of Serbia - about a kilometer.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Liberation boulevard is going to be reconstructed between Slavija and Autokomanda(intersection).


----------



## CrazySerb

Today - April 1st (yeah, of all days), work has officially begun on the next stretch of Belgrade's inner ring-road expressway. Spanish firm Rubau S.A. was awarded the ~15 million euro contract.
Deadline is 365 days.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Construction of Novi Sad-Ruma-Sabac highway to start in 2017*
Thursday, 04/07/2016|12:28 | Source: Tanjug



> Serbian Minister of Construction, Transportation and Infrastructure and Deputy Prime Minister Zorana Mihajlovic said today that the construction of Novi Sad-Ruma-Sabac highway would commence in 2017.
> 
> - We are currently working on the project and technical documentation for the stretches between Novi Sad and Ruma and between Ruma and Sabac - Mihajlovic underlined.
> 
> She said that while the documentation was being prepared, the Government was negotiating and looking for ways to finance the construction of that highway. Mihajlovic also stressed that the plan was to connect Sabac and Loznica by a highway in the second phase.


----------



## CrazySerb

Monday, April 11th, opening of 5,6km section of A1 motorway, Grabovnica-Grdelica:


----------



## CrazySerb

A1, Vranje - Nis:


----------



## tfd543

And how is the situation at srpska kuca-Levosoje ? Is it going to be finished this winter ?


----------



## definitivo

...till the end of 2016...( Goverment's pre-election promises )...


----------



## kostas97

And how about the Grdelica-Vladicin Han segment?


----------



## JackFrost

So Serbia will be covered with motorways in every direction from mid 2017 (except for a small gap on A1). Nice. kay:


----------



## smokiboy

Yeah, Serbia should be well covered by then, plus when A2 is connected at Beograd central Serbia will be part of the entire network.


----------



## JackFrost

What are the projects after that? A2 south from Pozega? A motorway to Romania maybe?


----------



## vespafrederic

JackFrost said:


> What are the projects after that? A2 south from Pozega? A motorway to Romania maybe?


Maybe they finish Belgrade's ring road....


----------



## smokiboy

MichiH said:


> Is the 2nd carriageway west of Ostruznica bridge open for traffic now?


Not open yet, and I haven't heard of any new dates for it to be opened. Probably in a few days when King Vučić can fit it into his schedule between ceremonial first shovels at new Ikea store, or hotel, or new petrol station, or new sidewalk, ... get the idea ...


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> Is there any news about the contract? Expected opening still late 2016?
> The project page (which has been updated, see subsequent quote) does not indicate any deadline....
> 
> 
> 
> The 28.8km b/n Ciflik and Pirot-East might be opened in December (Well, the deadline was not modified on the project page ).


Not yet.There is a 10 companies running for contract.Soon they will choice which company.So i doubt that they will finish in 2016.More like Mid 2017.

Last news.On Serbian.
http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovn...ml:600410-Bugari-bi-da-se-vrate-na-obilaznicu


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting map exhibited at CIP (Belgrade Transport Institute) booth ahead of the the annual construction exhibition that starts tomorrow,
with detailed picture of some of the current & future road & rail projects around Belgrade...

Particularly interesting is the planned new route for that northern section of Belgrade's motorway bypass, which will close off the loop.
Second, Surcin-Obrenovac section of A2 motorway, with a new Sava river bridge, signing for which could happen within a few weeks.
Also, the next phase of the city's SMT inner expressway, that could begin soon with construction of a planned new A1 interchange.










Bigger version:
http://beobuild.rs/forum/download/file.php?id=6445&mode=view


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> Is the 2nd carriageway west of Ostruznica bridge open for traffic now?


Last news
End of week is opening.According to this article.How many delays? hno:
They have wrong info it's 10 km not 17 km :bash:
On Serbian.
http://www.blic.rs/vesti/beograd/obilaznica-oko-beograda-uskoro-jos-17-kilometara-puta/tpdbzbv


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting pic of A4 motorway:


----------



## winnipeg

This region looks awesome!!!


----------



## CrazySerb

Compared to Winnipeg, everything looks awesome 


Cool photo, Belgrade's Sava river bridges...


----------



## smokiboy

Nice perspective of New Belgrad.

OT. I have always been amazed that the land between the Sava River and the Sava Centre has never been developed. I'm not sure if this is some sort of workers settlement, Roma settlement or just illegal housing. But this land area would have been a much better location for the so called 'Belgrad Waterfront development.'


----------



## tfd543

The second lane of Ostruznica-Dobanovci (part of Belgrade bypass) section is finished and open as of today !!! Now they need to twin-bridge at Sava.. More long-term project is to upgrade at Ostruznica-Bubanj potok. All in all, great job Serbia


----------



## Stefan-SRB

News about recently opened section Dobanovci - Ostruznica

http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovna/ekonomija/aktuelno.239.html:601688-Cela-obilaznica-gotova-vec-2018


----------



## MichiH

Stefan-SRB said:


> News about recently opened section Dobanovci - Ostruznica
> 
> http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovn...9.html:601688-Cela-obilaznica-gotova-vec-2018


^^



> Ostalo nam je da ugovorimo još 22,6 kilometara i mi radimo na tome - rekla je Mihajlovićeva. - Nismo želeli u toku tehničke vlade da potpisujemo ugovore, ali verujem da ćemo onog trenutka kad bude izabrana nova vlada potpuno završiti finansijski okvir i da ćemo moći da kažemo da počinjemo i to da radimo.
> 
> Mihajlovićeva je podsetila da se obilaznica gradi od 1990. godine i da je prekidana iz raznih razloga, od nedostatka novca i projekata do nezavršene eksproprijacije zemljišta.
> 
> Iako radovi na mostu preko Save još nisu počeli, a najavljeni su još u januaru, ministarka je obećala da će on biti gotov do kraja sledeće godine, a cela obilaznica početkom 2018. Kada bude gotova, vozači će prolaziti kroz četiri tunela i preko više od 40 mostova i nadvožnjaka.
> 
> Google translated:
> 
> We've to arrange *another 22.6 kilometers* and we're working on it - Mihajlovic said. - We did not want during a technical government to sign agreements, but I believe that we will be the moment when the new government was elected fully complete the financial framework and that we will be able to say that we are starting to do that.
> 
> Mihajlovic recalled that the bypass built in 1990 and is interrupted for various reasons, from lack of money and projects to unfinished land expropriation.
> 
> Although *work on the bridge over the Sava River have not yet started*, and were announced in January, the Minister promised that he would be ready by the end of next year, a *whole bypass in early 2018*. When completed, drivers will go through four tunnels and over more than 40 bridges and overpasses.


The entire 22.6km A1 bypass from the Sava bridnge to the A3 interchange is announced to be 2x2 in service by early 2018? :?
I guess only the bridge will be completed by early 2018. Has she really announced that or is the journalist just mistaken?


----------



## panchevo

MichiH said:


> ^^
> 
> The entire 22.6km A1 bypass from the Sava bridnge to the A3 interchange is announced to be 2x2 in service by early 2018? :?
> I guess only the bridge will be completed by early 2018. Has she really announced that or is the journalist just mistaken?


Mihajlovic, who said all that crap is a laying bitch and she also knows nothing about infrastructure... 
have in mind that the elections will be held in serbia on sunday so the ruling-party's propaganda is in overdrive


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh video report about construction of tunnels along A1 and A4 motorways:

http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/sr/s...icu-tuneli-na-najtezoj-trasi-koridora-10.html


----------



## CrazySerb

Self-explanatory


----------



## gogo3o

This article (in Bulgarian) reports the breakthrough of Predelyane tunnel. Manayle tunnel, which will be the longest motorway tunnel in Serbia, is expecting its breakthrough soon according to the article. Both tunnels are to be inaugurated in 2017.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

First video of recently opened section Dobanovci - Ostruznica.
The Last one in menu.

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/galerija/video-galerija/1865-20-04-16-otvaranje-saobra%C4%87aja-na-obilaznici-oko-beograda


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Dobanovci-Ostruznica








































You can find more pictures of this section on this link:http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22&p=382938#p382938


----------



## tfd543

They need to re-mark the old lanes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Or maybe repave it entirely, depending on condition.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Or maybe repave it entirely, depending on condition.




The condition of the old carriageway is good,but i think that reconstruction is going to be done in 3-4 years.


----------



## satanism

So, apparently the mile markers between Beograd and Nis have been redone and now they mark the distance from Horgos. The markers have been reduced by around 380km, so now old mile marker 737.f.ex. lies between 356 and 357.

Also, I did not see the deadline for Stanicene-Pirot East on the A4 but it looks waaaay, way behind, but more importantly the construction site looks almost dead, and I don't see how it's possible to complete until the end of the year.

I also tried the new stretch between Dobanovci and the bridge today....i Don't know about the horizontal, but the vertical signalisation needs to be redone asap....


----------



## CrazySerb

Bridges of Novi Sad ... over the next decade or so, three or four new ones will be built :yes:


----------



## CrazySerb

As part of ongoing works surrounding the Belgrade bypass motorway, construction of new A1 interchange near Belgrade started this weekend, close to suburbs of Nova Pazova/Stari Banovci and serving the various growing industrial zones in the area. In the future, it might also service Belgrade's potential second airport at Batajnica, expected to handle low-cost & cargo flights at some point.

Local firm "Ratko Mitrovic" won the tender.


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> ...In the future, it might also service Belgrade's potential second airport at Batajnica, expected to handle low-cost & cargo flights at some point.


 There will not be a second airport in Belgrade at the Batajnica air force base anytime in the next 50 years, as there's absolutely no need nor commercial justification for it. The existing airport can more then handle Belgrade's passenger and cargo needs for longer then most of us will be alive for.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nobody said that Nikola Tesla cannot handle the needs for the foreseeable future, its current terminal 1 & 2 capacity can probably without much stress handle up to 10 million passengers, while it only sees about half that at the moment.

Yet... the fact is, it's just too expensive for low-cost airlines and their model of operation. Wizz Air has curtailed its operations there, while Ryanair has just opted for Nis airport instead.

Batajnica is a logical choice.

Plus, considering that we got a new airport in Uzice just ahead of these elections, and Kraljevo airport ahead of the previous ones, you really might only have to wait until 2020


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> Yet... the fact is, it's just too expensive for low-cost airlines and their model of operation. Wizz Air has curtailed its operations there, while Ryanair has just opted for Nis airport instead.
> 
> Batajnica is a logical choice.


Belgrade's existing airport is only expensive for 2 reasons:
1. To protect Air Serbia (a political project, don't forget) - High airport charges severely impact on the economics of low cost carriers like Wizz, easyJet and others whilst Air Serbia receives deep discounts or doesn't even pay its airport fees at all.
2. The airport as a state owned entity (though soon to be privatised) is quite inefficient, therefore increasing its own costs of operations

As a result of point 1, Batajnica airport will never be built as opening a 'low cost airport' would damage Air Serbia.


----------



## CrazySerb

I guess only time will tell


----------



## aleksandar_s

CrazySerb said:


> I guess only time will tell


I agree that only time will tell, but only because Serbia is completely unpredictable. 

But converting Batajnica into a civilian airport would be a tremendous mismanagement of wealth. We already have a fully functional airport in Belgrade that has spare capacity. I would rather they simply give discounts to Wizz at BEG than spend 10-30 million euros to equip Batajnica for civilian traffic. 

Or even better, extend the 3 euros per departing passenger tax to both Uzice and Kraljevo. It has been extremely successful at Nis.


----------



## smokiboy

@Crazy, Where is that new A1 interchange near Belgrad? Any link with more info.?


----------



## CrazySerb

I'm assuming here:

https://www.google.ca/maps/@44.9703799,20.2330367,15z/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks, that's where I was thinking too. Any idea what the scheduled completion date is?


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

smokiboy said:


> Thanks, that's where I was thinking too. Any idea what the scheduled completion date is?


If I were to be cynical, my guess would be right before the next elections.


----------



## CrazySerb

The article stated completion by the end of the year.

--------------------

Easily one of my favorite ongoing projects is nearing completion...the tunnel along the future Golubac fortress bypass road has been broken through last week...


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Footage of south A1 undercontruction.


bobcha78 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kFPGDCvJZE&feature=youtu.be


There is also Srpska kuca-Levosoje.


----------



## CrazySerb

Croatia-bypass bridge project underway - new Danube bridge near Backa Palanka, about 2km in length, allowing local inhabitants to cross the river without crossing any borders, will begin construction in second half of 2017, with possible opening in 2019.

Design-wise, it will resemble Beska bridge on A1 motorway.


----------



## Mus-ti

Hello Serbien friends. What make the Autoput From Nis to Dimitrivgrad? How much kilometres opend? 
Thanks for Help.


----------



## satanism

17 around Nis, 15 around Bela Palanka and 2 around the border.


----------



## tfd543

CrazySerb said:


> Croatia-bypass bridge project underway - new Danube bridge near Backa Palanka, about 2km in length, allowing local inhabitants to cross the river without crossing any borders, will begin construction in second half of 2017, with possible opening in 2019.
> 
> Design-wise, it will resemble Beska bridge on A1 motorway.



So croats can Enter Serbia with ID card While serbs always need passports ? What do the local serbian farmers do when they get all the pages filled ? Lets say 2 stamps Per Day and 30 pages Per passport, i would imagine that they are out of paper within a year.


----------



## CrazySerb

Encouraging pic...prep-work for next stretch of UMP, Belgrade's inner ring-road expressway underway:


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> Encouraging pic...prep-work for next stretch of UMP, Belgrade's inner ring-road expressway underway:


What will be encouraging is when they start building a metro system for Belgrade, instead of wasting money on road projects!


----------



## tfd543

ETC sorry


----------



## BL2

ENP


----------



## Christophorus

Maybe you find something here:

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/electronic-toll-collection-e-go

i didn´t find anything about one has to be resident of Serbia, but i just took a quick overview.

Here is a map where one can obtain a ENP:

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/images/putarine/MAPA_za_ENP_lat.jpg


----------



## tfd543

ENP yes. Lol. Well thats nice. You just have to buy the device. Whats the difference between legal and natural persons ? Anyone that carries around with this sort of card ?


----------



## CrazySerb

Big expectations ahead of next month's visit by Chinese President - in addition to news on planned Belgrade-Budapest high speed rail link, we're hoping to agree upon some new infrastructure projects, including crucial section of Belgrade-Bar motorway and possibly Belgrade motorway bypass sections with new Danube bridge at Vinca.



> *Contract for Surcin-Obrenovac highway underway soon*
> 
> Sunday, 05/22/2016|17:19 | Source: B92
> 
> During the visit of the President of China Xi Jinping to Serbia in June contract for the construction of Corridor 11 from Surcin to Obrenovac could be signed with China.
> - We are talking about how we will build Surcin - Obrenovac section with the bridge at the Sava river which is very important . We are also talking with Chinese partners and expect in the future, and maybe when Chinese president comes to sign a commercial agreement for that section - Deputy Prime Minister Zorana Mihajlovic said.
> It was during inspection work in Vrcin when she outlined that complete project-technical documentation was prepared and that then, in the next two or three months, construction of the highway from Surcin to Obrenovac could start.



Chinese have also expressed some interest in financing/building the long-delayed Novi Sad-Ruma-Sabac expressway.


----------



## Tachi

I assume many will find this very off topic: is NIS (petrol) the former Jugopetrol (JP)? And what happened to NAP? Does it still exist?


----------



## CrazySerb

First SAT patrol of this summer season is out ... Belgrade to Herceg Novi:
Lots of ongoing road works along the way.


----------



## CrazySerb

Little bit of aerial view ...


----------



## CrazySerb

Something that might not have been mentioned previously but will definitely be interesting to follow once it starts, especially for bridge lovers such as myself...

As part of massive revitalization of Belgrade's railway lands spearheaded by Abu Dhabi sheikhs (we're building for them cruise missiles, multiple rocket launchers & fast attack boats and in return, we're getting a little slice of Dubai, including Belgrade's new tallest building - WIN-WIN ) situated along the city's Sava river waterfront, there's a plan to expand one of the city's bridges, namely the old Nazi German-built bridge dating back to early 1940's. It was a temporary bridge that turned into a permanent one and now cannot provide enough capacity to satisfy projected traffic growth.

Work is expected to begin in mid to late 2017 and the bridge will have two traffic lanes added in each direction. The current structure will remain in use solely for tram traffic.

One of the proposed project variants...


----------



## Fooxx67

CrazySerb said:


> Little bit of aerial view ...


I am impressed, beautiful landscape and interesting highway objects :applause:


----------



## CrazySerb

During yesterday's tour of works on Serbia's section of Belgrade-Bar motorway, it has been pretty much confirmed by PM-elect that this month's visit of Chinese President to Belgrade could see the signing of the Surcin-Obrenovac section, with a new road bridge across Sava river, to be performed by Chinese companies.

Great news for the, as you might remember, just recently flood-stricken town of Obrenovac, which is now seeing influx of new investments, very much due to its position on the future highway towards the Montenegro's port of Bar.

Sixty million euro auto parts-plant, a Chinese investment, broke ground yesterday...



> *Completion of Mei Ta factory in Obrenovac by mid-2017*
> 
> Obrenovac, 3 June 2016 – Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic toured the construction site of a Mei Ta plant in Obrenovac that should *hire 1,400 workers* to produce automotive and engine parts.
> 
> Vucic wished to company executives that the factory may start working as soon as possible and generate profit so that Serbia can collect taxes.
> 
> He expressed his conviction that it will be complied within the deadline for completion – July 2017, and stressed that the factory will supply famous car brands such as Renault, Ford, BMW and Daimler.
> 
> Vucic visited the construction site of the *factory, worth €60 million*, in the company of Minister of Economy Zeljko Sertic, Belgrade Mayor Sinisa Mali, Mayor of Obrenovac Miroslav Cuckovic and representatives of the company.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Current state of motorway works around Obrenovac...


----------



## kostas97

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> Current state of motorway works around Obrenovac...


Why is there a gap? Are there any expropriation problems or something?


----------



## CrazySerb

With over a million Serbian tourists expected to visit Greece this summer season, here's another SAT patrol, this time from Nis to popular tourist spots along the beautiful Greek Aegean coast - you will see construction works in southern Serbia, as well as Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia, popular rest stops, etc.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Completion of Corridor 11 next year*



> *Ljig, 4 June 2016 – Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic announced today, during a tour of work on the construction of Corridor 11 that 40.4 kilometres of road from Ljig to Cacak will be opened on 25 August, while next year all other sections will be opened.*
> 
> Vucic that the entire Corridor 11 will be finished next year, specifying that he will discuss with President of the People's Republic of China Xi Jinping, when he comes to Belgrade, about the section Surcin – Obrenovac, built by Chinese companies.
> 
> He recalled that only the section from Surcin to Obrenovac, which will connect Corridor 11 with Belgrade, has not yet been agreed, adding that he expects an agreement to be reached during the visit of the President of the People's Republic of China.
> 
> We are building a different Serbia, where you can count on deadlines and to work, Vucic said and added that next year the citizens will use one of the most beautiful motorways to go to Cacak and Uzice, Zlatibor and to Montenegro.
> 
> According to Vucic, this is a great thing for bringing investors and commitment to building companies in Serbia.
> 
> Vucic also said that there were certain problems in the construction of the motorway, such as landslides, but noted that such situations are being solved, adding that good motorways are very important for people living nearby.
> 
> Prime Minister Vucic was accompanied by Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic and Ambassador of the People's Republic of China to Serbia Li Mancang.


Best birthday gift ever :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*A2, Ljig-Cacak:*


----------



## CrazySerb

kostas97 said:


> Why is there a gap? Are there any expropriation problems or something?


In regards to this question....




> *MIHAJLOVIC: Chinese sections of Corridor 11 to be finished by June 2017*
> 
> Monday, 06/06/2016|12:35 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> The sections of the Corridor 11 Lajkovac-Ljig and Obrenovac-Ub, of the total length of around 50 km, which are being built by the Chinese together with local subcontractors, will be finished by June 2017, stated the Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic.
> 
> - There were lots of problems, as is always the case when a highway is being built, but we are expecting that 45% of these two sections will be built by the end of the year, and that by the beginning or the end of June 2017 they will have been finished entirely – said Mihajlovic.
> 
> Mihajlovic said that the works were slowed down by the heavy precipitation of 2014 and announced that traveling to Cacak would mostly be done by the highway the next year.
> 
> The construction works on the 24 km long Lajkovac-Ljig section are being carried out by the Chinese Sandong Hi Speed Group.
> 
> The works on that section and the Obrenovac-Ub section, 26 km long, are being financed by a USD 301 mil loan given by the Chinese Exim Bank, whereas Serbia has set aside from its budget USD 32.7 mil.
> 
> The deadline for both sections used to be 30 April 2017.


----------



## kostas97

CrazySerb said:


> MIHAJLOVIC: Chinese sections of Corridor 11 to be finished by June 2017
> 
> Monday, 06/06/2016|12:35 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> The sections of the Corridor 11 Lajkovac-Ljig and Obrenovac-Ub, of the total length of around 50 km, which are being built by the Chinese together with local subcontractors, will be finished by June 2017, stated the Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic.
> 
> - There were lots of problems, as is always the case when a highway is being built, but we are expecting that 45% of these two sections will be built by the end of the year, and that by the beginning or the end of June 2017 they will have been finished entirely – said Mihajlovic.
> 
> Mihajlovic said that the works were slowed down by the heavy precipitation of 2014 and announced that traveling to Cacak would mostly be done by the highway the next year.
> 
> The construction works on the 24 km long Lajkovac-Ljig section are being carried out by the Chinese Sandong Hi Speed Group.
> 
> The works on that section and the Obrenovac-Ub section, 26 km long, are being financed by a USD 301 mil loan given by the Chinese Exim Bank, whereas Serbia has set aside from its budget USD 32.7 mil.
> 
> The deadline for both sections used to be 30 April 2017.


Well, if construction works become a little bit more intense, there is a huge possibility that the deadline will be met......i really wish so


----------



## keber

What about continuation of A2 further south? Čačak is still at only a half distance between Belgrade and Montenegro border. The next to build should be section to Požega, right?


----------



## smokiboy

I really have not heard of any dates to continue A2 further south. For now it is only talk and speculation. I don't see it completed in the next 10 years. Serbia has much more important motorways to complete.


----------



## Arnorian

The section between Čačak and Požega will be the hardest yet on A2.


----------



## roaddor

Hi guys,

are there any updates regarding A5 from Pojate to Preljina?


----------



## kostas97

The hardest section of the A2 will might be the Čačak-Užice section, and if decided to be extended to the Montenegrin border, this will be the hardest of all.....


----------



## keber

A2 is easiest in those first sections that are currently under construction that is sure. From the writings here and elsewhere I assume that there are no firm plans yet for A2 prolongation?


----------



## Arnorian

There is no real need for extending A2 past Požega. The volume of traffic doesn't necessitate it. If the decision to do it is made it will probably be as an expressway (2+2 without hard shoulders, 100 km/h speed limit).


----------



## Arnorian

roaddor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> are there any updates regarding A5 from Pojate to Preljina?


Nothing new in a while.


----------



## keber

Arnorian said:


> There is no real need for extending A2 past Požega. The volume of traffic doesn't necessitate it. If the decision to do it is made it will probably be as an expressway (2+2 without hard shoulders, 100 km/h speed limit).


On M23 between Čačak and Zlatibor (which is well after Užice) 2015 traffic count is higher than traffic count on whole A1 south of Niš:
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/images/...cenja_na_dp_IAreda_preliminarni_rezultati.pdf
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/images/...cenja_na_dp_IBreda_preliminarni_rezultati.pdf
There will be definitely increase in traffic toward south after completion of A2 until Čačak so I find curious that there are no plans for prolongation.


----------



## roaddor

Nice statistics keber , I cannot interprete though the following data. Aleksinac-Trupale generates approx. 15500 vehicles per day. Trupale-Nis south is 9500 whereas Trupale-Nis north comes at 12500 vehicles roughly speaking. I mean Trupale is the point where A1 heading north to Belgrade adds the traffic from A1 south of Nis both local (from Leskovac, Vranja etc.) and international (from Skopie, Solun etc.) and the one from A4 locally (from Pirot etc.) as well as internationally (from Sofia, Istanbul etc.). So where do the rest 6500 vehicles at the start of A4 come from? It seems very unlikely that this number, which is bigger than the daily mean amount at Preshevo border checkpoint, is generated by the cumulative traffic say from Prokuplje or Leskovac going either to Zajcar or Pirot. I am at a loss .:dunno:


----------



## CrazySerb

*A4 motorway, Dimitrovgrad - Nis*

Be sure to watch it in 1080P, you can also slow it down to 1/4 speed if you watch via YouTube itself:


----------



## CrazySerb

Novi Sad's new road & rail Zezelj bridge, cables now being mounted...


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting ... an old idea revived, intention is to connect Belgrade's Sava & Danube waterfronts with a new road tunnel beneath the city's downtown core:



> *Belgrade's budget re-balance allocates funds for a tunnel under Terazija, tracks on the Ada bridge, renovation of markets...*
> 
> Thursday, 06/16/2016|13:40 | Source: eKapija
> 
> At today`s session, Belgrade City Councilconfirmed a proposed decision on re-balancing the budget for 2016, which willnow be put before the City Assembly on 22 June. Mayor Siniša Mali said thatthis is just a continued consolidation of the public finances.
> 
> “This re-balance of the city budget isabove all the result of increased revenues of about 9.9 billion dinars abovethe planned level”, said Mali. “This shows increased commercial activity inBelgrade, as a good environment for investment and business development.”
> 
> Belgrade`s mayor declared that it frees upfunds to pay for some important projects for the capital.
> 
> *“With this re-balance we have allocatedfunds for some important projects that have been on hold for decades, like thereconstruction of Bezistan undergroundpedestrian passage and the connection to Nušićeva street, and building a tunnelbetween the banks of the Sava and Danube, an idea that has been around for over70 years.*
> 
> “It has also allowed us to make thedetailed regulatory plan and technical documentation for the Ušće park, which will be modelled on GorkiPark in Moscow. Funds have also been set aside for new bicycle tracks, forstarting a new Danube bridge at Ada Huja, rebuilding the town`s main trafficarteries, renovating the Ada Huja channel and, finally, building the tramtracks over the Ada bridge. All this would be impossible for the city tofinance without clever management and good housekeeping”, said the mayor.
> 
> Siniša Mali added that funds had also beenearmarked for complete reconstruction of four marketplaces in the central citymunicipalities: the Kalenić, Senjak,Skadarlija and Palilula markets, but also for tidying up the others. He alsomentioned that the re-balance will pay for replacing the underground rubbishcontainers that have long been a problem for the citizens of Belgrade.


----------



## CrazySerb

Another SAT patrol, this time to some other Greek resort towns/beaches via FYROM's Lake Dojran region - really pretty kay:


----------



## roaddor

These journeys are very informative :yes:.


----------



## CrazySerb

Next episode will be about Bulgaria 

--------------------------

We found out the price for the soon to be signed ~18km section of Belgrade-Bar motorway, between Surcin & Obrenovac with a new bridge across Sava river - *210 million euros*. More details to emerge during Chinese PM's visit to Serbia this weekend.


----------



## kostas97

CrazySerb said:


> Another SAT patrol, this time to some other Greek resort towns/beaches via FYROM's Lake Dojran region - really pretty kay:


This show is really good, but i wish i could understand it in whole (i don't know Serbian, except for a couple numbers and other random words and phrases). Anyway, judging from the pictures, this must be very cool.


----------



## Christophorus

Probably somebody from the Serbian section has contact to RTS? If so it would be great to suggest them to provide english subtitles for the show, at least on Youtube.


----------



## roaddor

CrazySerb said:


> Next episode will be about Bulgaria
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> We found out the price for the soon to be signed ~18km section of Belgrade-Bar motorway, between Surcin & Obrenovac with a new bridge across Sava river - *210 million euros*. More details to emerge during Chinese PM's visit to Serbia this weekend.


Nice job has Mirko. Here are some recommended routes for his team which I think will be interesting to the audience:

1) Nis-Burgas-Sozopol-Lozenets-Sinemorets stopping at Plovdiv.

2) Nis-Varna-Golden Sands-Thracian cliffs-Kaliakra stopping at Veliko Turnovo. 

And somebody tell Mirko to push the gas pedal a bit more, nobody is driving so slow on motorways . By the way the second car is too close to the first one, there should be a bigger gap between them.

Isn't 200M euro too much for 18km even with a bridge?


----------



## panchevo

it is never too much, having in mind how long is the list of parasites who feed on such spendings...


----------



## kostas97

Mirko should visit Ioannina or the island of Kerkyra sometime, both are great places with amazing scenery and easy access. Also, Thessaloniki, Athens or other places like Albania, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Croatia or even Romania or Hungary if possible. Anyway, it would've been awesome if Sat patrola had subtitles (at least on youtube) as previously mentioned.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Preparations for the removal of the Bubanj Potok toll booth in progress – Putevi Srbije places a tender, value of construction work up to RSD 5 million *



> Sunday, 06/12/2016|11:07 | Source: b92/Novosti
> 
> The enterprise Putevi Srbije has placed a call for public procurement for the project of tearing down of the Bubanj Potok toll booth and the establishment of the full profile of the highway. The estimated value of the construction work is up to RSD 5 million.
> 
> The public opening of bids will take place on June 13, and the decision on the awarding of the contract will be made within 10 days, reports Vecernje Novosti.
> 
> The reason for the carrying out of the project is the relocation of the toll booth next to the Vrcin hub, following the cancellation of the existing one in Bubanj Potok.
> 
> The transportation surface of the entire complex of the Bubanj Potok toll booth is made up of the asphalt highway of the maximum width of 55 meters and 1.2 kilometers in length. The selected contractor will need to remove the canopies over seven traffic islands, which protect the clients, the staff and the equipment, as well as the toll booths themselves, of which there are seven in each of the two locations with a 250 m distance between them. As well, the electrical, heating and air-conditioning installations need to be removed, as does the toll charging system. The relocation of the object to the spot selected by the investor is also planned.
> 
> The proposed solution for the temporary traffic signalization and equipment should provide an interrupted and safe flow of traffic at the construction site and guarantee full safety of traffic and workers.


----------



## roaddor

> *Државни пут 35*
> На овом путу је изграђен брзи пут "обилазница око Пожаревца" дужине 51 km.Овај брзи пут је допринео граду Пожаревцу да буде центар друмског саобраћаја у Србији и Балкану и да буде међу најразвијенијим местима друмских саобраћаја у Свету и да буде највећа и централна раскрсница у Европи.


source

Where is this expressway (51km) to be found on the map? The state road 35 is actually some distance to Pozarevac.


----------



## panchevo

^^not sure if troll or full retard wrote that article...


----------



## CrazySerb

**rant on**

Serbia falls into that extremely rare category of banana-state where the "successes" (such as they may be) of previously elected governments are either purposely derailed or at best ignored by any incoming government.

One example is the current government's emphasis on, let's say, UAE-backed projects such as the controversial "Belgrade on water" project by Dubai-based Emaar, the rejuvenation of the national airline Air Serbia with help of Abu Dhabi's Etihad, which just launched direct flights to New York and so on, at the expense of, for example, Italy's Fiat, which has thanks the previous government, pumped close to a billion euros into the, at the time, defunct Zastava Auto.

Not to mention that this very project has led to at least double or triple that in additional investments into Serbia's auto industry.

It's only now, when Fiat has announced, due to decreased interested in the sole model produced at the plant, that it's cutting the third shift at plant - roughly 800 employees at its plant, and possibly well over 1,000 at its related auto parts plants - that these idiots have remembered to finally finish some of the long-promised & delayed infrastructure :rant: :bash:

The layoffs are likely temporary, a restyled model is due in 2017 and a new model sometime after that but still...the incompetence is astounding hno:

**rant off**


Anyways, believe it or not, work is once again ongoing on the long overdue Batocina-Kragujevac expressway. Recent video of this stretch:


----------



## satanism

Is anything happening on the western bypass of Subotica?


----------



## CrazySerb

Golubac fortress bypass road & tunnel update...


----------



## Shenkey

Great project!

Would love to visit it.


----------



## bratislav

satanism said:


> Is anything happening on the western bypass of Subotica?


Nič sa nedeje. / Nothnig is happening.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's Sava-Danube tunnel project advancing...maybe a bit too fast:



> *Tender placed for the conceptual design of a Belgrade tunnel*
> Monday, 07/04/2016|12:05 | Source: eKapija
> sr de
> 
> photo: Urbanistički zavod Beograd
> The Belgrade Land Development Public Agency placed a tender for the preparation of the conceptual design for the tunnel between Savska Padina and Dunavska Padina with the elements of a preliminary design for two versions of the tunnel route (of which one has two possible variants).
> 
> As previously announced by the city architect Milutin Folic, Belgrade may place a tender for the contractor for the new tunnel, which will connect Savamala and Despota Stefana Blvd with two lanes each in both directions, as soon as next year. The value of the construction work will be 90 to 110 million euros.
> 
> According to the urban plan, the tunnel will link to the Old Sava Bridge, and its route will encompass the span from Karadjordjeva St. underneath Terazije and towards Dorcol. The Old Sava Bridge will be reconstructed so that it may accommodate two lanes each in both directions, pavements on both sides and bicycle lanes.
> 
> The application deadline is August 1, 2016.


----------



## SRC_100

Motorway Surčin (Beograd bypass) - Obrenovac is going to start at begining of 2017.

Construction will be carried out by chinese company CCCC (China Communication Construction Company) as general contractor. The investment is divided between chinese company and serbian companies in ratio 51% to 49%. Total value of the project is cca. 234 mln $. The term of the investment is 32 months.

source


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's motorway bypass might be completed by Azerbaijan's Azvirt:



> *Azvirt from Azerbaijan interested in building a bypass route around Belgrade – Serbian workers and equipment employed in the construction work*
> Thursday, 07/07/2016|15:23 | Source: Beta
> 
> Owner of the Azerbaijani Azvirt Kamil Aliyev stated on July 7 that the company was interested in getting involved in the construction of a bypass route around Belgrade, which will connect Corridors X and XI, announced the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure on July 7.
> 
> In his talks with the competent Minister, Zorana Mihajlovic, he expressed his satisfaction with the previous cooperation on the construction of the Ljig-Preljina section of Corridor 11.
> 
> Mihajlovic announced that she would initiate the founding of the workgroup for the construction of the bypass route around Belgrade, which would be engaged in other capital projects as well, and which will consist of representatives of Ministries and institutions significant to the realization of all important infrastructural projects in Serbia.
> 
> - The priority of the workgroup will be to complete the bypass route. This is meant to be a cooperation. The state is there to provide everything it can, and the companies' responsibility is to complete the construction in a quality manner within the deadline – Mihajlovic said.
> 
> She said that the good cooperation with Azvirt on Corridor XI should continue on other projects as well and thanked the owner of the company for having employed workers and used the equipment from Serbia.
> 
> The meeting was also attended by the Ambassador of Azerbaijan to Serbia Eldar Hasanov.


----------



## CrazySerb

Section of A4 motorway - aerial video:






We should get a fresh detailed report from A4 this Sunday, when SAT patrol heads to 
the Greek island of Thassos from Nis, via Bulgaria's infamous Struma motorway.


----------



## satanism

Can we expect to see that one opened on time, at the end of the month?Any news in Serbia about the date?


----------



## CrazySerb

*Worth watching - SAT patrol to Greek island of Thassos via A4 and Bulgaria's Struma [motorways:*


----------



## ckojam

Ciflik-Stanicenje, 12,07 km iz vazduha. Ocekivani zavrsetak radova, kraj oktobra. 

https://youtu.be/zZwD3I89ZS4


----------



## CrazySerb

^^


----------



## CrazySerb

Real low quality footage but we can see first asphalt on Chinese sections of Serbia's A2 (Belgrade-Bar) motorway :cheers:


----------



## Christophorus

CrazySerb said:


> *Worth watching - SAT patrol to Greek island of Thassos via A4 and Bulgaria's Struma *


since the video seems to be not on youtube anymore, here the direct link to RTS:

http://www.rts.rs/page/tv/ci/story/17/rts-1/2377342/sat-do-tasosa-preko-bugarske.html


----------



## CrazySerb

Edit. - stupid Tinypic.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Talks about the construction of Fruska Gora corridor begin*

Wednesday, 07/13/2016|10:31 | Source: Radio 021



> Talks between the representatives of the competent Republic and district authorities about the construction of Fruska Gora corridor began on Tuesday, July 12, at the Ministry of Transport.
> 
> The construction of the Novi Sad-Ruma highway will be carried out in four phases. In the first phase, the section between Ruma and the entrance to the tunnel passing through Fruska Gora will be built, the second phase entails the construction of a 17 km tunnel, the third phase entails the construction of the exit from the tunnel all the way to the Miseluk interchange and in the fourth phase, the bypass route around Petrovaradin will be built. As Dnevnik reports, the Provincial Government has made this project its priority.
> 
> Let us remind that the construction of the Novi Sad-Ruma-Sabac highway will begin in 2017 and that the necessary documentation is being prepared at the moment.
> 
> Fruska Gora corridor will be connecting Corridors X and IV and will be the shortest link between Bosnia and Romania. The significance of the Novi Sad-Ruma corridor with a tunnel is that it will provide the solution to the enormous problem of the passage of trucks across Fruska Gora and through Irig, through which the busiest route in Serbia passes, with a daily average of 10,000 to 12,000 vehicles.


----------



## aleksandar_s

17 km tunnel? I know very little about roads, but wont that be extremely long? How much will it cost? How is it possible?


----------



## roaddor

There should be a mistake, 17kms is the direct line distance from Irig to Novi Sad. For a small mountain even a hill chain like Fruska Gora, there should not be a tunnel longer than 2000m. Probably there is a decimal point between 1 and 7 .


----------



## CrazySerb

Just mentioned by the minister for infrastructure, that within the next two weeks they will announce some preliminary agreement concerning completion of Belgrade bypass motorway. Negotiations are currently underway with both Chinese & Azerbaijan's AzVirt company.

What I'd like to see is AzVirt taking over the remaining section towards Bubanj Potok/A1, while Chinese complete the Bubanja Potok-Pancevo section with a new road & rail Danube bridge at Vinca.

If everything goes as envisioned, work could start in early 2017.


----------



## CrazySerb

Also confirmed, is the opening of A2 (Belgrade-Bar motorway) section of Ljig-Preljina, where Azeri AzVirt is wrapping up construction, around 25 or 26th of August. Best birthday present ever :cheers:


----------



## Shenkey

aleksandar_s said:


> 17 km tunnel? I know very little about roads, but wont that be extremely long? How much will it cost? How is it possible?


Probably a mistake. There is however 17 km road tunnel. Gotthard road tunnel.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Tunnel through Fruška gora would be 3 km long, which would be the longest tunnel in Serbia:



> Predsednik vojvođanske Vlade gospodin Bojan Pajtić, izjavio je da će *tunel kroz Frušku goru dužine oko tri kilometra*, biti najduži tunel u Srbiji.


http://aliquantum.rs/3824/izvesna-izgradnja-auto-puta-novi-sad-ruma/

Future tunnel Manajle, which is in construction at southern branch of A1, will be 1.8 km long.

Current longest tunnel in Serbia is Šargan tunnel (767 m) at state road 28, towards BIH:


----------



## Gedeon

Longest *road* tunnel. Railway tunnel "Zlatibor" is 6 139 m long.


----------



## CrazySerb

Blast from the past..

In light of recent events in Turkey, this is what it looked in Serbia a little over a decade ago when one of the special forces units felt a bit, hm, disgruntled with the government. 










Balkans, gotta love it.
Check more than just the weather forecast before heading on a road trip


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Are members of this special force responsible for Zoran Đinđić`s murder?


----------



## Alex_ZR

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Are members of this special force responsible for Zoran Đinđić`s murder?


Yes.


----------



## CrazySerb

Resumption of construction of Belgrade's ring-road motorway increasingly looks like its a done deal ... they just need to put pen to paper:



> *The Chinese and the Azerbaijani soon to continue building the bypass route around Belgrade*
> 
> Tuesday, 07/19/2016|15:42 | Source: Tanjug
> sr de
> 
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Zorana Mihajlovic has talked with the ambassador of China to Serbia, Li Manchang, about the continuation of the construction of the bypass route around Belgrade, for which the Government of Serbia has already adopted a memorandum on joint realization, which will be signed with the Chinese company Sinohydro and the Azerbaijani Azvirt.
> 
> As the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure has announced, Mihajlovic and Manchang have pointed out the readiness for a quick cooperation between Serbia and China on realizing the infrastructural projects in Serbia.
> 
> As well, there was talk at the meeting on the continuation of the construction of the Surcin-Obrenovac section of Corridor XI, for which Mihajlovic signed a commercial agreement on planning and construction with the executive director of CCCC (China Communications Construction Company), Liu Shun, within the recent visit by the president of China, Xi Jinping, to Serbia.
> 
> Manchang pointed out the great contribution by the Government of Serbia to improving bilateral relations of the two countries and especially emphasized the significance of the documents signed during the visit.
> 
> The first works on the bypass route started back in 1990. After it's completed, it will be 46 km long and have six lanes, of which four traffic lanes and two emergency lanes, as well as four tunnels and 41 bridges.


----------



## roaddor

^^
Shouldn't there be three active lanes + one emergency lane per direction?


----------



## CrazySerb

Three? No, two are enough. 
Maybe at some later date.


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


> Blast from the past..
> 
> In light of recent events in Turkey, this is what it looked in Serbia a little over a decade ago when one of the special forces units felt a bit, hm, disgruntled with the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balkans, gotta love it.
> Check more than just the weather forecast before heading on a road trip



This picture must be from the Milošević-era. Do You know what year this is? I think it must be around 1995. Is that right?


----------



## Majevčan

*2001*


----------



## panchevo

roaddor said:


> ^^
> Shouldn't there be three active lanes + one emergency lane per direction?


we won't be seeing even those much needed two lanes any time soon...


----------



## CrazySerb

So, there it is... Belgrade bypass motorway deal signed with Azeris & Chinese :cheers:



> *Memorandum on the bypass route around Belgrade signed with Sinohydro and Azvirt*
> Thursday, 07/21/2016|14:04 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic has signed a Memorandum of Understanding on the construction of the bypass route around Belgrade, which will connect Corridors X and XI, with the Chinese company Sinohydro and the Azerbaijani company Azvirt.
> 
> The Memorandum has been signed by Yang Fan, deputy director of Sinohydro Corporation Eurasia Department, and Fikrat Najafov, director of Azvirt, and it will accelerate the realization of this project and create the possibility of joint cooperation in other road infrastructure projects in Serbia.
> 
> – Our goal is to complete the bypass route around Belgrade as quickly as possible, which is why I have, on behalf of the Government of Serbia, signed this document with renowned international companies which have great experience in planning, construction, financing and investing in infrastructure – Mihajlovic said.
> 
> She added that the construction of the bypass route around Belgrade would not only connect Corridors X and XI, but that it would also increase road safety, reduce the occurrence of traffic jams in the center of Belgrade, the emission of harmful gases and noise in the city.
> 
> A special workgroup has been formed for the project of the bypass route around Belgrade in order to complete this important infrastructural project as soon as possible in a professional manner, the announcement says.


----------



## MichiH

^^ What does it mean? Can we expect a beginning of planning activities "soon"? Any time schedule?


----------



## roaddor

panchevo said:


> we won't be seeing even those much needed two lanes any time soon...


Even the sections which are currently U/C in Serbia are not small at all (as distance given also the terrain). The point is once to get started.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> ^^ What does it mean? Can we expect a beginning of planning activities "soon"? Any time schedule?


Nothing yet.We are waiting for a signed contract.This is memorandum (a dead letter for now) :lol:


----------



## satanism

> Деоница Пирот исток – Димитровград Л= 14,3 км
> Извођење радова финансира EBRD
> Извођач радова - Trace Group Hold PLC; ЛОТ 11
> Очекивани рок завршетка радова 31.12.2016.


When did they change that....the deadline was the end of this month, iirc?
Also, what are they going to do for so long, anyway?


----------



## sponge_bob

roaddor said:


> ^^
> I said it more from a local point of view connecting the 3Ks, Kragujevac-Kraljevo-Krusevac.
> As for the A2, indeed it is expensive but so is corridor Vc passing also through the Dinaric Alps and who knows if BiH delays it then corridor XI be it an expressway or a motorway could happen earlier in time. Moreover, Bar is very appropriate for the ships from the Western Meditteranean.


You are correct on both north south Dinaric motorways and the half profile suggestion applies equally between Sarajevo and Mostar.  

Serbia is in an uncertain space as regards the transit traffic that is required to finance its motorway network and Montenegro is too


----------



## CrazySerb

Domestic, Hungarian firms win tender to rebuild Belgrade's Slavia Square roundabout....




> *Fontäne am Kreisverkehrsplatz Slavija wird von unseren und ungarischen Unternehmen gebaut - Projekt im Wert von 218,5 Mio. Dinar*
> Mittwoch, 03. 08. 2016.|00:51 | Quelle: Blic
> sr
> 
> Die Fontäne am Kreisverkehrsplatz Slavija, im Wert von 230 Mio. Dinar, sollte von einheimischen Bauunternehmen sowie von einem Unternehmen aus Ungarn gebaut werden. Vier Bieter (ein Angebot wurde als unakzeptabel abgelehnt) bewarben sich um diesen Bauauftrag, und der Vertrag sollte mit Belgrader Firmen BMD BAU und A.S.A. Eko abgeschlossen werden. Ihr Subunternehmer ist das ungarische Untenrehmen Ganz Hydro Kft. Sie haben den niedrigsten Preis von rund 182,1 Mio. Dinar geboten.
> 
> Wenn die Mehrwertsteuer - rund 36,4 Mio. Dinar, mitgerechnet wird, macht das ungefähr 218,5 Mio. Dinar aus.
> Das städtische Unternehmen "Beograd put" hat als Leiter der anderen Bieter-Gruppe den Auftrag verloren, weil es den höchsten Preis - rund 229,7 Mio. Dinar geboten hat.
> Der Bau der Fontäne sollte 155 Tage dauern und könnte schon in diesem Herbst beginnen, wie der Stadtmanager Goran Vesić noch früher angekündigt hat. Nachdem das Vergabeverfahren für die Rekonstruktion des Kreisverkehrsplatzes Slavija und der Straße Bulevar oslobodjenja gescheitert ist, wird sich der Verkehr über den Verkehrskreisplatz während der Bauarbeiten ungestört abwickeln. Die Fontäne sollte bis Frühling ode Sommer 2017 vollendet werden, wenn die geplante Rekonstruktion des Platzes beginnen sollte.



^^


----------



## roaddor

sponge_bob said:


> You are correct on both north south Dinaric motorways and the half profile suggestion applies equally between Sarajevo and Mostar.
> 
> Serbia is in an uncertain space as regards the transit traffic that is required to finance its motorway network and Montenegro is too


You gotta be kidding me . Serbia has excellent opportunities to attract transit traffic from Istanbul and Thessaloniki towards Central and Western Europe as well as in reverse direction. Of course for huge infrastructure projects credit is necessary in most of the cases but the conditions for transit traffic exist. I will just emphasize the section Nis-Beograd. And one day if Nis is connected with Pristina, it will make the picture with the traffic even bigger.
A2 has also potential once it appears in whole, more seasonally but also weekend-wise from Friday early afternoon (vikendi za viski ).


----------



## CrazySerb

Doubling of Belgrade's motorway bypass bridge at Ostruznica gathers pace...



> *Works on the bridge at Ostruznica still in the preparation stage – The value of the project RSD 3.57 billion*
> Friday, 08/05/2016|10:20 | Source: Novosti
> 
> At the construction site at Ostruznica, where the missing left side of the bridge across the Sava will be built as part of the bypass route around Belgrade, everything is still in the preparation and testing stage.
> 
> Instead of everything being obscured by clouds of dust, the works have barely gotten off the ground. Although the agreement with the contractor was signed six months ago and the works started two months ago, the workzone is not exactly buzzing with activity.
> 
> Austria’s Strabag, to which the contract has been awarded, is finishing the preparation for driving the first piles into the ground. The ground on the left bank has been prepared for five columns, and the ground has been leveled for the piles and the construction site roads. Simultaneously, the workers are removing the thick shrubbery and the humus from the right bank.
> 
> The test piles are being driven down on the right bank at the moment, and in the next ten days or so, the test drilling will start on the left bank as well. The inspection of the already installed columns in the river follows, and the testing will be performed both above and below the water surface, the construction workers say.
> 
> The builders are announcing the construction of steel components making up the bridge structure above the river for late September, whereas the mounting of the components is expected next spring. According to the schedule, the existing interchange and the future bridge should be connected in the final year of the construction.
> 
> Once the left side has been built, the corridor will get a full-profile highway, in addition to the expansion and increased traffic flow capacity. The total length of the future structure will be nearly two kilometers, of which the access structure made of concrete on the left bank will be 594 meters long, the main steel span will have 586 meters of length and the structures on the right bank will be 785 meters long.
> 
> The agreement on the construction of a bridge across the Sava at Ostruznica was signed in January 2016, and the works started on June 10. The agreed completion deadline period is 790 days, and the value of the works amounts to RSD 3.57 billion.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Somewhat off-topic but maybe not so much in a skyscraper forum...

It's becoming increasingly crucial to complete this segment of Belgrade's motorway bypass, as the area nearby is one of two that has been selected by BK Group to build a massive new development with over 3 million square meters of office & residential space dubbed "Tesla City".

These are 1990's era tycoons that are now slowly "coming back" to Serbia, following exile to Belarus where they've built similar projects in Minsk...


----------



## panchevo

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> BK Group
> These are 1990's era tycoons that are now slowly "coming back" to Serbia, following exile to Belarus where they've built similar projects in Minsk...


1990's era criminals, muggers, human scum of the worst kind... to be precise


----------



## CrazySerb

You know what they say - beggars can't be choosers


----------



## panchevo

...or: the one who choses = masturbates

doesn't rhyme in english, but people will get the idea...


----------



## CrazySerb

*Kragujevac-Batocina expressway:* :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Works on new Vrcin toll station near Belgrade, due to replace old Bubanj Potok station, itself being demolished to make way for the city's motorway ring-road.


----------



## rajko.

panchevo said:


> ...or: the one who choses = masturbates
> 
> doesn't rhyme in english, but people will get the idea...


_od probiraca nema jebaca_


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> *Kragujevac-Batocina expressway:*


Pretty decent expressway standard...probably OK For A 110kph limit despite having no hard shoulders.

Where is Serbia building these and will they be tolled like the motorways are?


----------



## Arnorian

No toll. Speed limit is 100 km/h. There is no other active construction of expressways. The next one will probably be Novi Sad-Ruma-Šabac, but that one is planed to have some of the intersections as roundabouts.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Potential expressway routes...


----------



## sponge_bob

Arnorian said:


> , but that one is planed to have some of the intersections as roundabouts.


Yuk. Roundabouts will restrict to 100kph for sure. Alignment wise the standard looks good for 110kph limits if grade separated.


----------



## bigic

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> Potential expressway routes...


Your image is censored.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Fixed.


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> Fixed.


Looks like a good plan. Some can be built initially as 1+1 and dualled later.

The big savings are in mountains or very hilly areas.


----------



## Arnorian

That map is all kinds of wrong. Pojate-Preljina-Požega will be a full motorway. Šabac-Loznica is planned as 1+1 with hard shoulders. Požega-border with Montenegro, which is probable expressway in not there at all. Other routs are guesses at best, and fantasies at worst.


----------



## panchevo

cyberdude said:


> What about LOT Srpska Kuća – Levosoje. It will be open next year, right?


unfortunately I am not familiar with the situation that section, we will have to wait for someone with the news from the field...
but personally, I doubt it..


----------



## Stefan-SRB

^^ I found video clip from July.

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/galerija/video-galerija/2162-12-07-16-izgradnja-auto-puta-na-koridoru-10-deonica-srpska-ku%C4%87a-levosoje

Maybe summer 2017. :bash:


----------



## YU-AMC

panchevo said:


> unfortunately I am not familiar with the situation that section, we will have to wait for someone with the news from the field...
> but personally, I doubt it..




If I had some magic to turn clockwise the route E70, and point it towards Romania, do you think it would bring more traffic into Serbia? The transit traffic can be routed via E75 towards Hungary. I don't mean to cause any disrespect to anyone, but I just want to look at the motorways from a different angle.... Lets just explore some other options.

Too bad that Serbia does not even have 2 +1 towards Timisoara....


----------



## pasadia

I don't get it: you want traffic from Romania towards Hungary to go through Belgrade? hno:

LE: and if you want a straight line from Belgrade towards Drobeta and Craiova (so that E70 won't make a detour towards Timisoara). please keep in mind that you will encounter Iron Gate gorge. That area should be kept for tourism and not developed for transit traffic. 

For the moment some people from Craiova area are suggesting that a direct link between Craiova and Belgrade (towards Italy, southern France and Spain) can be develop using Vidin-Calafat bridge. But that means cooperation from Bulgarian, Roumanian and Serbian gobvernment side for upgrading Craiova - Vidin - Zajecar - Paracin route. I'm not talking about highway status (won't get enough traffic I guess) but some improvments (city by-passing, some erebuilding, etc...) could do magic. But since I have never used that route I can not say what needs to be done.


----------



## winnipeg

I didn't understand what he told... but by the way, Romanians are talking more and more about the possible Timisoara-Belgrad highway...

The last week, it came a news about the fact that during september, the agency who work on the project (ADR Vest - Agency for Development of West region) will get 12 millions € from EU to make the studies necessary about the route which this highway could use and all the technical details... 

http://www.opiniatimisoarei.ro/supe...grad-ce-se-intampla-in-doar-o-luna/26/08/2016 (in romanian)

For me this is the most exciting project of all west Romania, Belgrade is so close... but yet so far because of the actual road conditions (even if the pavement is great, there is to much cities (with a 50km/h speed limit) on the road for example...). But let's hope that this project will not take decades like some others in Romania...


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> For the moment some people from Craiova area are suggesting that a direct link between Craiova and Belgrade (towards Italy, southern France and Spain) can be develop using Vidin-Calafat bridge. But that means cooperation from Bulgarian, Roumanian and Serbian gobvernment side for upgrading Craiova - Vidin - Zajecar - Paracin route.


Serbian Minister Mihajlova (?) suggested last month to develop the Vidin - Zajecar - Paracin route, e.g. by linking the railway Serbia - Bulgaria. No clue if these words will see a follow-up...


----------



## Alex_ZR

Theijs said:


> *Serbian Minister Mihajlova* (?) suggested last month to develop the Vidin - Zajecar - Paracin route, e.g. by linking the railway Serbia - Bulgaria. No clue if these words will see a follow-up...


Zorana Mihajlović.


----------



## YU-AMC

pasadia said:


> I don't get it: you want traffic from Romania towards Hungary to go through Belgrade? hno:
> 
> LE: and if you want a straight line from Belgrade towards Drobeta and Craiova (so that E70 won't make a detour towards Timisoara). please keep in mind that you will encounter Iron Gate gorge. That area should be kept for tourism and not developed for transit traffic.
> 
> For the moment some people from Craiova area are suggesting that a direct link between Craiova and Belgrade (towards Italy, southern France and Spain) can be develop using Vidin-Calafat bridge. But that means cooperation from Bulgarian, Roumanian and Serbian gobvernment side for upgrading Craiova - Vidin - Zajecar - Paracin route. I'm not talking about highway status (won't get enough traffic I guess) but some improvments (city by-passing, some erebuilding, etc...) could do magic. But since I have never used that route I can not say what needs to be done.


I meant the better highway link between Belgrade and Timisoara. Would it generate enough traffic ? It would be next to impossible to re route anyone from Romania via Belgrade to Hungary. That route makes sense only for our Southern neighbors.


----------



## panchevo

Theijs said:


> Serbian Minister Mihajlova (?) suggested last month to develop the Vidin - Zajecar - Paracin route, e.g. by linking the railway Serbia - Bulgaria. No clue if these words will see a follow-up...


Minister Mihajlović is a crooked lying bitch so do not take her seriously


----------



## panchevo

YU-AMC said:


> I meant the better highway link between Belgrade and Timisoara. Would it generate enough traffic ?


Long story short, no. Not sufficient for highway standards at least, but it would be nice to have a motorway link from belgrade to timisoara


----------



## Theijs

panchevo said:


> Long story short, no. Not sufficient for highway standards at least, but it would be nice to have a motorway link from belgrade to timisoara


And redirecting this traffic of Romania via Hungary (Szeged) to Beograd makes no sense, as there need to be paid a vignette to use the Hungarian highway and it is a big detour.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's planned 3rd Danube bridge, at Ada Huja, part of the city's outer ring expressway (SMT) got a major boost today - the city's urban planning/land development agency launched a public tender for initial design & feasibility study :cheers:


----------



## sponge_bob

YU-AMC said:


> I meant the better highway link between Belgrade and Timisoara. Would it generate enough traffic


You will probably see motorway from 50km out of Belgrade to what will eventually be a full Belgrade ring complete with new Danube bridges. Beyond 50km I think each country will have higher priorities somewhere else for many years. EG the A1 might require 3x3 improvement.


----------



## YU-AMC

sponge_bob said:


> You will probably see motorway from 50km out of Belgrade to what will eventually be a full Belgrade ring complete with new Danube bridges. Beyond 50km I think each country will have higher priorities somewhere else for many years. EG the A1 might require 3x3 improvement.


Speaking of the E70 Belgrade - Croatian border, do you think the traffic numbers are decent, or it's just during the summer days? I know the highway dates back to the fake Yugo brotherhood days, but I just wanted to know what are the numbers in today's era. 

I drove from Ruma to Belgrade Airport, while I was paying the toll at Simanovci, the guest workers were arriving with much older German cars wth German plates and other EU countries. (Like lots 10-15 years old cars.) Me and my brothers were expecting more strict regulations and newer cars...


----------



## panchevo

YU-AMC said:


> Speaking of the E70 Belgrade - Croatian border, do you think the traffic numbers are decent, or it's just during the summer days? I know the highway dates back to the fake Yugo brotherhood days, but I just wanted to know what are the numbers in today's era.
> 
> I drove from Ruma to Belgrade Airport, while I was paying the toll at Simanovci, the guest workers were arriving with much older German cars wth German plates and other EU countries. (Like lots 10-15 years old cars.) Me and my brothers were expecting more strict regulations and newer cars...


wtf 10-15 year old cars? yeah they were driving trabants and old beetles hno:
i have been waiting with with those "guest workers" (mainly turks) on the border for more than an hour many times this year, and all I could see are relatively new cars (less than 10 years), and if there were older than 10, those were mainly mercedes, bmw, audi...
turks are primarily low-qualified workers so you cannot expect them to drive brand new S class (although you can see those as well)

btw here is a map form 2013. that shows the traffic volume on srb roads:


RoadEngineer said:


> Pa na ovom linku sto sam postavio iznad ima poslednja iz 2013.
> http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/images/pdf/brojanje/2013/Mapa_SO_2013_B1_Model.pdf


----------



## sponge_bob

panchevo said:


> btw here is a map form 2013. that shows the traffic volume on srb roads:


Points to a need for a motorway from north of Pancevo to Uzice in the SW but traffic thins noticeably thereafter.

Maybe a half profile motorway or partial half profile (town bypasses) further on.


----------



## panchevo

sponge_bob said:


> Points to a need for a motorway from north of Pancevo to Uzice in the SW but traffic thins noticeably thereafter.
> 
> Maybe a half profile motorway or partial half profile (town bypasses) further on.


there is a plan for vinca bridge that will connect bubanj potok interchange with the road to vršac (and romania), the connection will pass alongside the southern industrial zone of pančevo (which generates a lot of heavy traffic and is one of the biggest industrial zones in the country if not the biggest),
it will further reduce the traffic on the main (now the only) pančevo-belgrade connection (marked red on the map due to the high volume of traffic), and furthermore, the pančevac bridge...
the connection with vršac road will act as a genuine bypass and will relive couple of main streets of pančevo (marked orange on the map, but don't get fooled because it is not a bypass but goes straight through the outer parts of the city)
therefore northern bypass is not necessary, although I am an advocate of connecting the northern part of the town with pupin's bridge and the belgrade's nst but plain old 1+1 road will be enough as long as the connection with bubanj potok via vinča bridge is built (which btw we cannot expect to happen any time soon for sure)


----------



## CrazySerb

More info regarding the new Ada Huja bridge...



> *Tender for conceptual design and feasibility study for Ada Huja bridge called*
> Sunday, 09/04/2016|22:57 | Source: Blic
> sr de
> 
> The Belgrade Land Development Public Agency has called a tender for the preparation of a conceptual design and a feasibility study for the new bridge on the Danube, at Ada Huja.
> 
> The project made by the Faculty of Civil Engineering envisions four bridge constructions with *the main span of 200 meters of width, whereas the total length, together with access structures, would be as much as 3,350 meters.*
> 
> The bridge is envisioned as a part of the “Outer Tangent” main route, and the deadline period for the preparation of the project and the study is 380 days. *The construction, then, won’t start before 2018, at best*.


----------



## YU-AMC

panchevo said:


> wtf 10-15 year old cars? yeah they were driving trabants and old beetles hno:
> i have been waiting with with those "guest workers" (mainly turks) on the border for more than an hour many times this year, and all I could see are relatively new cars (less than 10 years), and if there were older than 10, those were mainly mercedes, bmw, audi...
> turks are primarily low-qualified workers so you cannot expect them to drive brand new S class (although you can see those as well)
> 
> btw here is a map form 2013. that shows the traffic volume on srb roads:


Thanks for the map.


----------



## rajko.




----------



## tfd543

I guess no new stretches will open for traffic until Fall 2017 at corridor 10.


----------



## CrazySerb

Don't know what to make of this....that is, I know, but better not to say it 



> *Completion of Nis-Pristina-Merdare motorway by 2020*
> 
> Belgrade, 6 Sept 2016 – Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic announced today that the technical and project documentation for the motorway Nis-Pristina-Merdare will be completed in early 2017, while completion of construction works is planned by 2020.
> 
> Mihajlovic told a press conference after a meeting with European Commissioner for Transport Violeta Bulc that the drafting of these documents is financed by the Fund for the Western Balkans, and that implementation of this project will start as soon as the documents are completed.
> 
> This traffic line is very important for connectivity and development of the entire region, she said adding that in rail transport, the project of modernisation and electrification of the Nis-Dimitrovgrad railway is a priority.
> 
> According to Mihajlovic, the total value of current infrastructure projects in Serbia amounts to €5.5 billion.
> 
> Bulc specified that the European Union set aside €175 million for projects in Serbia from 2014 to 2020 and an additional €40 million grant for the Western Balkans.
> 
> She said that our country has made great progress in the field of transport and will therefore be able to join the European road and railway corridors.


----------



## CrazySerb

Yet another new deadline for Zezelj bridge revealed today , end of 2017 hno:
They're certainly taking their sweet time.


----------



## CrazySerb

New Ostruznica motorway bridge, full speed ahead ... :cheers:


----------



## winnipeg

I have a small question : do you know if this road ( https://www.google.com/maps/dir/M25...x38b6efe80773201!2m2!1d22.934115!2d43.9897523 ) suggested by Google Maps to do Pristina-Nis-Calafat is okay?


----------



## cinxxx

^^looks like there is StreetView there


----------



## winnipeg

cinxxx said:


> ^^looks like there is StreetView there


Right!  But nothing beats the knowledge from those who took those roads recently, with Street View you can be unlucky and maybe you will see only the good parts and you will miss the disastrous portion ahead... It happened a lot to me in Romania, seeing a beautifull road on Street View but then I saw the romanian road quality map and also by myself that all the road was not like the renovated part I saw...


----------



## rajko.




----------



## rajko.

winnipeg said:


> I have a small question : do you know if this road ( https://www.google.com/maps/dir/M25...x38b6efe80773201!2m2!1d22.934115!2d43.9897523 ) suggested by Google Maps to do Pristina-Nis-Calafat is okay?


its ok


----------



## winnipeg

rajko. said:


> its ok


Okay, thanks!


----------



## volodaaaa

CrazySerb said:


> Don't know what to make of this....that is, I know, but better not to say it


Nice ministress  You have similar name of Ministry than we do :lol: Btw. what about Kosovo issue. But it would be very nice international project.


----------



## rajko.




----------



## CrazySerb

Contract for Surcin-Obrenovac section of A2 (Belgrade-Bar motorway) officially settled, signing expected at China-CEE nations summit in Riga before year's end... :cheers:




> *Agreed contract for new highway Surcin-Obrenovac*
> Sunday, 11. 09. 2016 | 13: 25 | Source: Beta
> 
> Serbian Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic said that the agreed details of the contract on financing the construction of the highway Surcin - Obrenovac and expects that by the end of the year to be signed.
> 
> She discussed it with the deputy director of the Directorate for concessional loans of Chinese Exim Bank Gao Ning.
> 
> - We have agreed the details and have the approval of our Ministry of Finance. Therefore, I expect that the financing agreement for the construction of a new highway Surcin - Obrenovac sign at the summit of China and 16 countries of central and eastern Europe in Riga, which will be held by the end of the year. And in early 2017 start work on which will be attended by our company - said Mihajlovic.
> 
> Mihajlovic in June during the fasting president of PR China Xi Jinping signed komericjalni agreement on the design and construction of this section worth 233.69 million dollars with the Chinese company China Communications Construction Company (CCCC).
> 
> At the summit in Riga is expected to be signed commercial contract for the modernization and reconstruction of the Belgrade-Budapest, which was one of the main topics of the meeting of the Trilateral Commission of China, Hungary and China, held in Belgrade on Friday.
> 
> The new highway from Surcin to Obrenovac being 17.6 kilometers long, and an integral part of the new bridge across the Sava length of 1,800 meters. The participation of local companies in the project is 49 percent. The new highway will connect Belgrade with Corridor 11 and will significantly shorten the time to Cacak.


----------



## CrazySerb

volodaaaa said:


> Nice ministress  You have similar name of Ministry than we do :lol: Btw. what about Kosovo issue. But it would be very nice international project.


What issue?
Austria-Hungary was in issue in 1914, as you're well aware, we settled that and gave you Slovaks freedom in the process. Kosovo is just a minor nuisance in comparison.


----------



## CrazySerb

With today's opening of a new section of motorway in Serb Republic, this is what the current status of *BUILT & U/C* motorway network in Ex-Yugoslavia looks like now...

*Map by ww7*


----------



## keber

CrazySerb said:


> Contract for Surcin-Obrenovac section of A2 (Belgrade-Bar motorway) officially settled, signing expected at China-CEE nations summit in Riga before year's end... :cheers:


Will there be two motorways from Obrenovac?


----------



## volodaaaa

CrazySerb said:


> What issue?
> Austria-Hungary was in issue in 1914, as you're well aware, we settled that and gave you Slovaks freedom in the process. Kosovo is just a minor nuisance in comparison.


I don't know, if licence plates in Kosovo are an issue, then competences in building a motorway could be an issue too. But I am glad if not


----------



## tfd543

CrazySerb said:


> What issue?
> 
> Austria-Hungary was in issue in 1914, as you're well aware, we settled that and gave you Slovaks freedom in the process. Kosovo is just a minor nuisance in comparison.



Politics doesnt work the same today as in that time. You can't make the scene without the green so money is the thing that governs pretty much everything down there.


----------



## Fooxx67

I like his map, it shows the roads status in whole region in one place


----------



## volodaaaa

^^ a normal reply, at least. I saw many maps of southern Europe, many maps of northern Europe, loads of maps of V4 countries and infinite maps of Czechoslovakia. I think it is good that there is someone who provides maps to compare a situation in the whole region. If I had time I would indeed create a map of Austria Hungary. :cheers:


----------



## Theijs

I love the map! And I'm looking forward to a map that puts the road projects of RO, BG and MD together.


----------



## winnipeg

The maps is interesting even if it is sad that the one who published it didn't produced an english version... 

Also a better map for Balkans should be a community road quality map like the excellent romanian one, it would be an incredible help to travel in the Balkans!!


----------



## CrazySerb

I for one would like to see an A/HU or RO/BG map, and how it compares when it comes to major road objects, such as tunnels, bridges & viaducts.


----------



## CrazySerb

Moving on...

With this Sunday's opening of the first motorway section of the Banja Luka-Belgrade motorway in Serb Republic, the ball is now in Serbia's court... it seems like we might finally see the Fruska Gora corridor fast-tracked after years of delays.


Clumsy translation by Google:



> *The project, but money - Financing decision Fruškogorskog corridors only after the completion of documentation*
> Monday, 12. 09. 2016 | 15: 46 | Source: News
> 
> *Start of construction of high-speed road from Novi Sad to Ruma was announced many times, and one of the deadlines was and June this year. However, in order to see the first outlines of Fruškogorskog corridor will need at least another year. The works, which are preceded by a series of actions, not yet even begun.*
> 
> The Ministry of Construction said that the preliminary design with a feasibility study of high-speed road from Novi Sad to the start of the bypass around Ruma and it is currently working project and technical documentation.
> 
> - On the part of the route of the future road that runs through the urban area of ​​Novi Sad during the preparation of plans of detailed regulation which synchronize with other physical facilities in the area where the project will be realized. It is early to talk about a timetable for the commencement of works, documentation given the opportunity and basis for next year start the process of making a decision on the start of construction, followed by discussions and decisions about sources and methods of funding and selection of contractors - explained in the relevant ministry.
> 
> The idea of ​​cutting a tunnel through Fruska Gora was first introduced in 2007, but is that and more. With the formation of the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure, the project was returned to the priorities. The authorities have, however, announcing the first works to June this year, apparently overlooked that the preparation of the documentation and the necessary plans and permits, it can take.
> 
> - All the time while building Fruškogorskog corridor talk, there was no preliminary design, a contract for its manufacture was signed only in June last year - stated in the relevant ministry.
> 
> I still do not know where to get money for the construction of this road, which does not belong to the category of highways, because it will have twice two lanes wide by 3.5 meters, but will have no emergency lane.
> 
> - After the approval of the preliminary design and feasibility study by the Republic of the review commission will be known data on the cost of building Fruškogorskog corridor, which is essential to consider financing models. In order to speed up the implementation of the project, at a recent meeting with the Prime Minister of Vojvodina agreed to jointly urge the Ministry of Finance to provide funds for expropriation and to simultaneously talk on the model of financing - stated in the relevant ministry.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
New Danube bridge and Serbia's longest road tunnel (~3,500m) would be part of this crucial corridor.


----------



## smokiboy

CrazySerb said:


> Contract for Surcin-Obrenovac section of A2 (Belgrade-Bar motorway) officially settled, signing expected at China-CEE nations summit in Riga before year's end... :cheers:
> 
> 
> While this section of motorway to connect Belgrad with the E-763 and further south is an important missing link, for me the link in Belgrad is in the wrong part of the city, namely New Belgrad.
> 
> The link should ideally be near to where the regional road 204 intersects to the Belgrad Ring Road, near Železnik. I can't imagine any one from the Šumadia part of Belgrad traveling north to New Belgrad, crossing the Sava river, only to re-cross the Sava to head south again.


----------



## CrazySerb

Surprisingly good news today, looks like now with the Nis-Dimitrovgrad(BG border) motorway, as well as the first stage of Belgrade-Bar motorway (up to Cacak) nearing completion, we now have Belgrade-Timisoara(RO) motorway moving forward ... 




> *Serbien und Rumänien beginnen bald mit Planung der Autobahn Belgrad-Timisoara - Demnächst Ausschreibung im Wert von 10 Mio. EUR*
> 
> Mittwoch, 14. 09. 2016.|15:29 | Quelle: eVrsac
> 
> Das öffentliche Unternehmen "Putevi Srbije" und das Ministerium für Bau, Verkehr und Infrastruktur sollten spätestens in zwei Wochen einen Vertrag über die Umsetzung eines Projekts der grenzüberschreitenden Zusammenarbeit mit Vertretern des Ressortministeriums und zuständigen Institutionen in Rumänien unterzeichnen, der den Bau der Autobahn Belgrad-Timisoara vorsieht, erfährt das Portal evršac.
> 
> Das Projekt schließt die Erstellung einer Durchführbarkeitsstudie, der Projekt- und technischen Unterlagen sowie des Hauptprojekts der Autobahn ein. Um den Auftrag im Wert über 10 Mio. EUR können sich einheimische und ausländische Projektunternehmen nach der Ausschreibung eines EU-Vergabeverfahrens bewerben.


----------



## CrazySerb

smokiboy said:


> While this section of motorway to connect Belgrad with the E-763 and further south is an important missing link, for me the link in Belgrad is in the wrong part of the city, namely New Belgrad.
> 
> The link should ideally be near to where the regional road 204 intersects to the Belgrad Ring Road, near Železnik. I can't imagine any one from the Šumadia part of Belgrad traveling north to New Belgrad, crossing the Sava river, only to re-cross the Sava to head south again.



Well, it goes both ways my friend - we Zemun folk are also tired of playing second fiddle to the Belgrade crowd.
I say good riddance this project was adopted, why would I want to cross the river to enter the motorway towards Montenegro?


----------



## smokiboy

^^
Crazy, I'm not sure I understand what you meant. If you live i Zemun, New Bgd, or anywhere north of there this proposed new connection at Sučin is most convenient, and you only have to cross the Sava once on your way further south. However if you live in Old Belgrad and nearby areas, in order to stay on a motorway as much as possible you have to go north and then eventually south again, crossing the Sava twice. Probably would be easier to see my point on a map.


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, that's exactly what I meant.
I'm from Zemun, Gornji grad so obviously I won't complain about this 

It has to be said though, the only reason they're really going forward with this option is due to the
high cost of fixing up the landslide-prone area at Umka, which is something that will eventually have to be done.
Maybe once that's complete, we might have an expressway of some kind there.


----------



## smokiboy

Yeah, the Umka route woud have also been a very good choice.


----------



## Arnorian

The old plan (in red) was for the A2 to intersect with the bypass much closer to the river, which would mean a shorter connection to the old part of the city (in magenta). For reasons that were never disclosed to the public it was decided to move the motorway farther to the north, and intersect it at Surčin. This not only lengthened the motorway, but will make drivers use the old road to Obrenovac to get on the motorway.
The old plan would have made no difference to the access from the new part of the city, or for traffic coming from the north on A1 and A3.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

They did it because, well, because they can and they want everybody who uses their head to gtfo from that country so they could have an easier time milking the cow.
Anyway, CIP did the preliminary project, and obviously, they friggin can't do anything right! What a mess.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks Arnorian for making this map, this is exactly what I was mentioning earlier. Why all the secrecy in deciding the final route? I really don't understand, for the government the red route is the less expensive choice, and clearly better. I still would have kept the red route entirely on the Šumadija side, that is south of the Sava river. Was there ever an official explanation?


----------



## Alex_ZR

smokiboy said:


> Thanks Arnorian for making this map, this is exactly what I was mentioning earlier. Why all the secrecy in deciding the final route? I really don't understand, for the government the red route is the less expensive choice, and clearly better. I still would have kept the red route entirely on the Šumadija side, that is south of the Sava river. Was there ever an official explanation?


Landslide in Umka.


----------



## Arnorian

smokiboy said:


> Thanks Arnorian for making this map, this is exactly what I was mentioning earlier. Why all the secrecy in deciding the final route? I really don't understand, for the government the red route is the less expensive choice, and clearly better. I still would have kept the red route entirely on the Šumadija side, that is south of the Sava river. Was there ever an official explanation?


There is a massive landslide zone all along the right side of the river at Umka and Ostružnica. It would take years to do a proper stabilization by building a rock layer at the riverbank, on which the motorway would run. Some dislocation of the river bad would be necessary, too. But the quantity of rock needed would be enormous, and it would delay the motorway for many years.

So the decision to route the motorway on the left bank is understandable. But why drag the interchange all the way to Surčin, wiggling around Jakovo, is a mistery.


----------



## smokiboy

But why coundn't they take the route roughly from Železnik-west of Srmečica-Meljak?


----------



## stickedy

I guess the whole route is about 10 km longer when you start at Ostružnica interchange. That's not that much at all...


----------



## smokiboy

10km is not that much, but it is simply in the wrong place, especially the 'blue' route.


----------



## Arnorian

smokiboy said:


> But why coundn't they take the route roughly from Železnik-west of Srmečica-Meljak?


The terrain is rough, multiple tunnels and viaducts would be needed. Turn on terrain view on Google Maps and see for yourself.


----------



## CrazySerb

In English now...



> *Serbia and Romania to start planning Belgrade-Timisoara highway – Tender worth EUR 10 million to be placed*
> 
> Thursday, 09/15/2016|15:52 | Source: eVrsac
> 
> The Roads of Serbia and the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure and representatives of the competent ministries and institutions in Romania should sign an agreement on carrying out a mutual project related to the construction of the Belgrade-Timisoara highway within two weeks, the web portal evrsac learns.
> 
> According to the portal, the project entails preparing a feasibility study, technical documentation and a general plan of the highway, a job worth EUR 10 million. An international EU tender will be placed for the purpose, in which planning offices from all over the world will be able to participate.
> 
> The Belgrade-Pancevo-Vrsac-Timisoara highway, with the length of 130 km, should be a part of Corridor 11, which is a great opportunity for the South Banat District to develop and draw foreign investments.
> 
> Considering that the Vatin border checkpoint near Vrsac is the most active road border crossing to Romania and that many Italian companies operating in the Timisoara area need a route to the Port of Bar in Montenegro, the construction of the highway through South Banat might prove to be very profitable, evrsac writes.


----------



## CrazySerb

Finally, new date for Ljig-Preljina (A2) motorway opening...




> *Mihajlovic: Highway Ljig-Preljina finished by the end of October*
> Thursday, 15/09/2016. at 16:50
> 
> Work on the construction of the highway from Ljig to Preljina will be completed by the end of October, said today Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic.
> 
> "The works will, in all correspondence and on the basis of meetings with Azerbaijani Azvirt be completed by the end of October, and indeed have already done 98 percent," Mihajlovic said in response to a reporter's question.
> 
> She added that Serbia has fulfilled all its obligations with regard to this project.
> 
> The construction of the highway from Ljig to Preljina, a distance of 40 kilometers financed by the Azerbaijani loan of 300 million euros, and Serbia for this project has allocated eight million euros. (Tanjug)


----------



## YU-AMC

Yay for Belgrade - Timisoara motorway.


----------



## smokiboy

Impressive map of a future motorway network around Belgrad. I'd say about 15-20 years until we see this. The northern outer ringroad motorway is probably the last priority, really no need for it now, or anytime soon.


----------



## panchevo

^^you won't see the so called "northern outer" ring road in 15-20, years...
to be honest, not in a million years...


----------



## CrazySerb

A4....



vukasin.spasic said:


> Ternina deonica Prosek - tunel Bancarevo, našao slike na fejsbuk profilu momka koji radi u Terni:
> 
> Most broj 2 preko Nišave kod Proseka, na samom početku novog autoputa, sa desne strane se vidi pogon za izradu podloge i asfalta, kao i na narednoj slici:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidi se krivina kojom autoput prolazi kroz Jelašnicu i pored moje kuće  Stubovi za buduće bukobrane se jedva naziru na krivini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most broj 7, odnosno nadvožnjak ispod koga se stari put preko Ploče ukršta sa novim, tako vijugaju jedno pored i preko drugog sve do mosta (nadvožnjaka) broj 9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evo najlepše slike, vidi se deonica nakon mosta broj 7 pa do mosta 9, samo malo parče bez asfalta (ono što se crveni pri ivici slike je Aktorova deonica uglavnom pre tunela Bancarevo :lol: )
> Desna strana autoputa od mosta broj 7 je šira od leve jer ima 4 trake (3 vozne i 1 zaustavnu) zbog većeg nagiba autoputa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skoro cela deonica od početka novog autoputa do mosta broj 9 je pod 1. ili 2. BNS slojem (većinom 2. BNS slojem), samo nisu pod asfaltom ono parče koje vidite na slici i jedno manje parče u dužini 150 metara između mosta 6 i 7, gde se nalazio "kamenolom" koji su izmestili pre par nedelja i već došli do 0-61.


----------



## CrazySerb

CrazySerb said:


> Just a nice pic...
> 
> In addition to the many times before seen Ada bridge, part of Belgrade's inner ring expressway (UMP) now you can notice the lights of recently completed portion of the outer (SMT) expressway, with the new "Mihajlo Pupin" Danube bridge in the background, running the entire length of the photo :cheers:



And now for the other side ... Belgrade's old, road & rail Pancevo bridge, with the new SMT expressway running in the background.
New construction phase of SMT could start soon, with the new Ada Huja bridge being built parallel, allowing for complete reconstruction of the existing bridge, currently in a sad state due to high wear & tear.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh aerial video of A4, section Prosek-Bancarevo tunnel:


----------



## CrazySerb

Meeting held with Chinese firms over Novi Sad-Ruma expressway...



> *China Shandong International interested in Novi Sad-Ruma highway – Preliminary design presented*
> 
> Tuesday, 09/20/2016|08:34
> 
> The president of the Provincial Government, Igor Mirovic, hosted the representatives of China Shandong International Economic & Technical for Europe, headed by Liu Zhicheng, the website of the Government of Vojvodina reports.
> 
> Mirovic presented the preliminary design of the IB-21 highway (Novi Sad-Ruma), with a tunnel through Fruska Gora.
> 
> The representatives of the Chinese company, one of China's largest construction companies, showed particular interest in becoming involved in a part of the project, but also other infrastructural projects of strategic importance for Serbia, the Provincial Government reported.
> 
> This section of of the highway is supposed to have a total length of 34.2 km. Mirovic reminded that, in 2013, the Provincial Government, the Government of Serbia, the City of Novi Sad and the municipalities of Irig and Ruma signed a protocol on the preparation of the construction of the route. So far, the preliminary and the general design have been prepared, and the detailed regulation plan is being prepared at the moment, the website reports.
> 
> – The latest news is that the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure and the Provincial Government have submitted a request for setting aside funds from the state budget for solving property issues on the section. It's important that the project is moving forward from week to week – Mitrovic emphasized.
> 
> Liu Zhicheng, head of the European office of China Shandong International, said that the Chinese company, if the opportunity arose, would enable Serbian companies to participate in the important project to a large extent.
> 
> The meeting was attended by the vice president of the Provincial Government, Djordje Milicevic, the provincial secretary for urban planning and environmental protection, Vladimir Galic, and the director of the Capital Investment Administration, Nedeljko Kovacevic, the website adds.


----------



## volodaaaa

When is the E-75 supposed to be completely finished?


----------



## Arnorian

Two years.


----------



## vespafrederic

Arnorian said:


> Two years.


Belgrade ringroad also, will be finished?


----------



## CrazySerb

*Technical documentation for Fruska Gora corridor soon*



> Tuesday, 09/20/2016|09:41 | Source: Beta
> 
> Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic stated that she expected that the technical documentation for the Fruska Gora corridor project would be completed by late 2016.
> 
> – A part of the technical documentation has been completed, and it is expected that the rest will be completed by the end of this year – Mihajlovic said and added that the ministry had initiated the project and the preparation of the documentation together with the Provincial Government a year and a half before.
> 
> – We are at the same time talking to all potential investors interested in investing in the construction of roads and corridors in Serbia and we are presenting the Fruska Gora corridor to them as well – she said and added that there had been interested investors.
> 
> – There have been those interested, but it's not certain yet and I can't say who they are yet – she said.
> 
> According to her, the funds for the preparation of the documentation have been procured for 2016, and for 2017 as well, if need be.
> 
> The new road between Ruma and Novi Sad with a tunnel through Fruska Gora should be 33 km long. The total cost of the route, according to earlier reports, should exceed EUR 100 million.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

vespafrederic said:


> Belgrade ringroad also, will be finished?


Not two years. :lol:

Seriously, not in a while (until it's 2+2 all the way). 5 years for just the bypass, then who knows how many more years for the new Danube bridge and Pančevo bypass, as well as the Pančevo - outer ring road section. With this last section existing only in vaguely defined plans right now.


----------



## vespafrederic

not_just_a_lurker said:


> Not two years. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, not in a while (until it's 2+2 all the way). 5 years for just the bypass, then who knows how many more years for the new Danube bridge and Pančevo bypass, as well as the Pančevo - outer ring road section. With this last section existing only in vaguely defined plans right now.


I was thinking about the section A1 Bubanji Potok-A3-A1 to Novi Sad only.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

vespafrederic said:


> I was thinking about the section A1 Bubanji Potok-A3-A1 to Novi Sad only.


Yeah, around 4 years since only the second carriageway bridge over Sava is in construction at the moment, and no other works are in progress anywhere else.


----------



## panchevo

Arnorian said:


> Two years.


If we are lucky...


----------



## Arnorian

vespafrederic said:


> Belgrade ringroad also, will be finished?


Two more for that. Two more at least for Bubanj potok-Pančevo.


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

That's too optimistic. Like I said, the only section presently under construction is doubling of the Ostružnica bridge. Finishing the bypass all the way to Bubanj Potok could theoretically be done in 2 years, but the problem is that section is nowhere near to being financed and then tendered for construction. At least we've heard nothing of it recently. That would imply that they're not yet sure how they're gonna finance it in the first place. They might be holding meetings at the moment, but it'll take a while until they secure the funds for it; and then even more time will have passed until they give a construction contact out.

I think it'll take them 2 years from now to start the construction, and 2 more years to actually finish it.


----------



## smokiboy

^^

Well said.

I don't understand why they are doubling the bridge at Ostružnica, and the section from Ostružnica to Dobanovci, before they build as a half-motorway from Bubanj Potok to roughly Kijevo. There is only about 7km or so to build. I know there is a few viaducts and maybe a tunnel to build, but if they had started it the same time they doubled the Ostružnica to Dobanovci section, and now the bridge, they would have had enough funds and time wise it would be close to completion.

After all that is completed they could then 'slowly' double the entire section from Dobanovci to Bubanj Potok.


----------



## cosmiyellow

*Niš - Dimitrovgrad*

Two days ago I drove from Beograd to Sofia. The Bela Palanka bypass is now open to traffic at a length of maybe 20km (I didn't pay attention to the odometer). I was very surprised with the very bad quality of the pavement which was full with potholes, partially really deep, like the road has been used for decades. Also it was raining and at least in six locations there were dangerous lakes of water on the pavement. I hope there will be final works and they will be better than the current ones. I can't imagine that the road will be delivered as it is now.


----------



## MichiH

^^ About 13km since 30th December 2015.


----------



## satanism

cosmiyellow said:


> Two days ago I drove from Beograd to Sofia. The Bela Palanka bypass is now open to traffic at a length of maybe 20km (I didn't pay attention to the odometer). I was very surprised with the very bad quality of the pavement which was full with potholes, partially really deep, like the road has been used for decades. Also it was raining and at least in six locations there were dangerous lakes of water on the pavement. I hope there will be final works and they will be better than the current ones. I can't imagine that the road will be delivered as it is now.


The last layer of asphalt is missing there.Hence the potholes and the speed limit...


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

satanism said:


> The last layer of asphalt is missing there.Hence the potholes and the speed limit...


It's missing? It went missing? Nope! It was never put there in the first place! Good for nothing populist crooks were trying to open the motorway section in time for their elections campaign this year, so screw the final asphalt layer! No wonder people are dying on this stretch these days.


----------



## satanism

'Yello
Did they open part of Pirot-Dimitrovgrad today?I saw info somewhere that this was the plan?
Also, on A1 after BG, direction Nis, do we still check-in at the old toll station or already at the new one?I know they diverted traffic around Vrcin, but not sure about tickets/ENP.


----------



## CrazySerb

Slow news week, so just a nice pic...Paracin-Zajecar road:


----------



## CrazySerb

Oh and yeah, during today's events that marked the anniversary of Novi Sad's liberation from Nazi Germany, it was announced that some form for funding has been set aside for long delayed Subotica bypass road. Works are expected to commence immediately.


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> Finally, new date for Ljig-Preljina (A2) motorway opening...


By the end of October because the new contract deadline is 31st October. I found a news article reporting that the autoput is announced to be opened *on* 31st October.


----------



## panchevo

satanism said:


> 'Yello
> Did they open part of Pirot-Dimitrovgrad today?I saw info somewhere that this was the plan?


as per the latest info from the construction sites (and not the government-controlled media nor the propaganda-website of "krodiori srbije"), the section pirot-dimitrovgrad will have to wait for the dimitrovgrad bypass section to be partially opened as a "semi-motorway" and the plan for that to happen is the very end of the year.
the contractor in charge of dimitrovgrad bypass (aktor) is working hard now (after practically doing nothing for months), especially in those hills above the village of Gradine (close to the border) which need to be dynamited,
but it will depend on the weather as well...


----------



## clickgr

cosmiyellow said:


> Two days ago I drove from Beograd to Sofia. The Bela Palanka bypass is now open to traffic at a length of maybe 20km (I didn't pay attention to the odometer). I was very surprised with the very bad quality of the pavement which was full with potholes, partially really deep, like the road has been used for decades. Also it was raining and at least in six locations there were dangerous lakes of water on the pavement. I hope there will be final works and they will be better than the current ones. I can't imagine that the road will be delivered as it is now.


How is the condition of the road at the Bulgarian side? It is really weird that 2 big and significant European capitals which are located in relatively close distance one another, are not connected via a good highway.


----------



## cosmiyellow

clickgr said:


> How is the condition of the road at the Bulgarian side? It is really weird that 2 big and significant European capitals which are located in relatively close distance one another, are not connected via a good highway.


From the borders to Slivnica (a 26 km section) it is 1+1 with a few curves, most of them immediately after the borders. From Slivnica to Sofia it is another 22 km of a 2+2 regular road (not grade separated), almost straight to the Sofia ring road. Altogether 30 min driving from the borders to the ring road.


----------



## clickgr

Thanks. So if I understood correctly the biggest issue is the part between the borders and Nis. According to goggle maps it must be around 1h 30 min driving on a bad road.


----------



## satanism

The road is absolutely fine I would say, just seems narrow after x00km's of motorways, when you come from the West.After you pass the fist 20km in the gorge, it's no strain at all to drive on it..And it takes much less than 90mins between the end of the motorway at Nis and the border crossing.


----------



## clickgr

satanism said:


> The road is absolutely fine I would say, just seems narrow after x00km's of motorways, when you come from the West.After you pass the fist 20km in the gorge, it's no strain at all to drive on it..And it takes much less than 90mins between the end of the motorway at Nis and the border crossing.


So the story about the deep potholes is it true or not? Even if it takes less than 90 minutes, for a distance of around 100km between Nis and the border, even an hour of driving is too long for the road to be justified as highway.


----------



## satanism

There are some uneven stretches, here and there, especially on the motorway stretch around Bela Palanka. But I wouldn't say the road generally is in bad shape.


----------



## gr_kanev

I have some videos - 14.08.2016 Sofia-Nis (full, but in the night) and 10.09.2016 Nis-Sofia (daylight, but mostrly in Serbia). Here they are :


----------



## CrazySerb

Couldn't help but chuckle a bit ... 

I guess most of you know what Serbs are like 

Food is one of life's priorities. Portions are important. The more meat, the better.

Hence, while motorways are yet to be completed, people are already discussing where good grub can be had along them...










^
So, it turns out "Kod Miće" is good pit-stop:


----------



## Theijs

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*

I miss a high way exit to the restaurant / parking lot


----------



## not_just_a_lurker

CrazySerb said:


> Couldn't help but chuckle a bit ...
> 
> So, it turns out "Kod Miće" is good pit-stop:


Cough cough, it's "Kod Mića", since the guy is Mićo, instead of Mića. kay:


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> By the end of October because the new contract deadline is 31st October. I found a news article reporting that the autoput is announced to be opened *on* 31st October.


New date,new delays Ljig - Preljina is set to open on 6th November. :bash:

Source on Serbian:
http://www.blic.rs/vesti/ekonomija/...jina-posle-6-novembra-i-samita-u-rigi/n8szjjf


----------



## CrazySerb

Almost done ... :rock:

Belgrade-Bar motorway (A2), Ljig-Preljina section:


----------



## MichiH

Stefan-SRB said:


> New date,new delays Ljig - Preljina is set to open on 6th November.





CrazySerb said:


> Almost done ... :rock:
> Belgrade-Bar motorway (A2), Ljig-Preljina section:


It's expected to be opened on Monday, 7th November.

http://www.blic.rs/vesti/ekonomija/planum-autoput-ljig-preljina-spreman-za-saobracaj/wlefx6p


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> It's expected to be opened on Monday, 7th November.
> 
> http://www.blic.rs/vesti/ekonomija/planum-autoput-ljig-preljina-spreman-za-saobracaj/wlefx6p


Yes.They finally agreed. :lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news from Riga...



> *Serbia contracts EUR 734 million with China – Highway, bypass route around Belgrade and railway to Hungary to be built*
> 
> Sunday, 11/06/2016|12:13 | Source: Tanjug/RTS
> sr
> *Serbia signed six contract and agreements with China worth EUR 734 million on Saturday, November 5, at the summit of China and CEE countries 16 + 1 in Riga, and, as Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic said, the realization of the projects would start immediately.
> 
> Among the contracts signed is the one envisioning works of modernizing and reconstructing the Belgrade-Budapest railway, Corridor 11 and the Surcin-Obrenovac section of the bypass route around Belgrade.*
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Zorana Mihajlovic signed a contract on the first phase of the project of the section from Belgrade to Stara Pazova, worth USD 319 million, with Infrastruktura Zeleznice Srbije and the consortium of Chinese companies China Railway International and China Communications Construction Company.
> 
> The Memorandum of Understanding with the Chinese Exim Bank on providing loans for the Hungarian-Serbian railway project on the territory of Serbia was also signed.
> 
> The contract envisions the construction of a two-track railway from Belgrade to Stara Pazova in the length of 34.5 kilometers.
> 
> This will enable the start of the construction of the 200 km/h railway, which will reduce the time needed to travel between Belgrade and Budapest to less than three hours.
> 
> *Surcin-Obrenovac highway and bypass route around Belgrade projects also agreed*
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic and the president of China’s Exim Bank, Liu Liang, signed an agreement on financing the construction of the Surcin-Obrenovac highway worth EUR 208 million.
> 
> The signing of this agreement enables the works on the final section of the Belgrade-Cacak highway to begin.
> 
> Mihajlovic, along with the director of PE Roads of Serbia, signed a commercial agreement with the Chinese company Power Construction Corporation of China on the continuation of the construction of the bypass route around Belgrade, worth EUR 207 million.
> 
> The contract entails works on the section from the Ostruznica bridge to Bubanj Potok, and it envisions the participation of local companies in 49% of the works.
> 
> The construction of the bypass route around Belgrade will also continue in cooperation with China, in the length of 19.5 kilometers from the Ostruznica bridge to Bubanj Potok. The project entails the construction of four tunnels in the total length of 2.7 kilometers, as well as 22 bridges in the length of 5.3 kilometers.
> 
> Mihajlovic also signed a Memorandum with Huawei at the Riga summit.
> 
> The Memorandum envisions an all-encompassing cooperation in the sector of transport through the assistance in selecting the most favorable telecommunications solutions for railways, highways, airports and ports, transfer of knowledge about new technologies, as well as training of Serbian experts in the area of transportation.
> 
> *Vucic asks prime minister of China for help regarding MSC Bor*
> 
> Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic said that he had asked the prime minister of China, Li Keqiang, to help Serbia resolve the case of MSC Bor, similar to how the Chinese had provided help regarding Zelezara.
> 
> – They’ve sent their most powerful company to deal with it, which is very important for Serbia – Vucic said.
> 
> He repeated that there had been discussion about crucial topics, Petrohemija among them, but he also noted that there were talks with other partners as well, such as Iran.


----------



## CrazySerb

A2, Ljig-Preljina a day before grand opening...


----------



## threo2k

CrazySerb said:


> A2, Ljig-Preljina a day before grand opening...


nice!!


----------



## Mali

CrazySerb said:


> A2, Ljig-Preljina a day before grand opening...


Not a very positive review.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Mali said:


> Not a very positive review.


Because of very low quality of video footage.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Some pictures of recently opened section A2 Ljig - Preljina.Pictures were taken one day before opening.

http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/site/content/media/images/582075fd29116_DSCN9249.JPG

http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/site/content/media/images/582073ad7083a_DSCN9159.JPG

http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/site/content/media/images/5820727ed659f_DSCN9152.JPG

Tunnel Savinac
http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/site/content/media/images/582074d233d16_DSCN9182.JPG

http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/site/content/media/images/582070c7b6f69_DSCN9106.JPG

More on:
http://www.koridor10.rs/sr/dan-uoci-otvaranja


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice to see it indeed signed as A2, as the Serbian route numbering signage is sometimes confusing. A2 is also indicated on the latest version of the official road map of Putevi Srbije: http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/images/...Karta_referentnog_sistema_drzavnih_puteva.pdf


----------



## CrazySerb

SAT Patrol - New A2 (Belgrade-Bar) section:


----------



## kostas97

what is the speed limit of the Serbian motorways?? is it 120 or 130 km/h??


----------



## ckojam

kostas97 said:


> what is the speed limit of the Serbian motorways?? is it 120 or 130 km/h??


120


----------



## kostas97

ckojam said:


> 120


thank you


----------



## Stefan-SRB

According to this article there is a new date for this sections hno:

On Serbian:
http://rs.n1info.com/a206542/Biznis/Mihajlovic-Deonica-Obrenovac-Preljina-do-decembra-2017.html

A2: Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to *December* 2017)
A2: Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to *December* 2017)
A2: Lajkovac – Ljig 24.0km (August 2014 to *December* 2017)


----------



## Alex_ZR

Stefan-SRB said:


> According to this article there is a new date for this sections hno:
> 
> On Serbian:
> http://rs.n1info.com/a206542/Biznis/Mihajlovic-Deonica-Obrenovac-Preljina-do-decembra-2017.html
> 
> A2: Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to *December* 2017)
> *A2: Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to December 2017)*
> A2: Lajkovac – Ljig 24.0km (August 2014 to *December* 2017)


Ub - Lajkovac is already finished (in December 2014), but out of use:


----------



## CrazySerb

Negotiations have begun about the next phase of A2, towards Montenegro...



> *Talks with Chinese companies on motorway to Montenegro*
> 
> Belgrade/Riga, 6 Nov 2016 – Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic and Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic talked today in Riga with a delegation of Chinese companies CRBC and CCCC which work on infrastructure projects in Serbia.
> 
> 
> The meeting was attended by Vice President of CCCC (China Communications Construction Company) Sun Ziyu and Vice President of CRBC (China Road and Bridge Corporation) Yang Yongsheng.
> 
> During the talks, the proposals on the different modalities of continuation of construction of Corridor 11, i.e. motorway from Preljina to the border with Montenegro, were discussed.
> 
> At the meeting it was pointed out that the company CCCC was proposed by Chinese President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang to provide full assistance to the Serbian government in the implementation of major infrastructure projects, as well as to find a way to finish as soon as possible the motorway connecting Belgrade with the Port of Bar in Montenegro.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nice video about Zezelj bridge...


----------



## kostas97

Alex_ZR said:


> Ub - Lajkovac is already finished (in December 2014), but out of use:


Why does that happen?
Half the road would've been ready had this section been opened to traffic.....


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Alex_ZR said:


> Ub - Lajkovac is already finished (in December 2014), but out of use:


I know.I just put with other 2 sections for *MichiH *project list.


----------



## Alex_ZR

kostas97 said:


> Why does that happen?
> Half the road would've been ready had this section been opened to traffic.....


I think it's because this section is too short and goes from "nowhere" to "nowhere"...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Judging by Google Earth, only the Lajkovac interchange was completed at that time. So they couldn't open it without an interchange at Ub (though usually they would built a temporary access point).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This March 2016 imagery shows the situation at Ub. The segment to Lajkovac is complete, but the Ub interchange is not, so it cannot open without this interchange.


----------



## roaddor

What caused a decision to be made for Surcin-Obrenovac section rather than Ostruznica-Baric regarding A2 motorway? The exit from Belgrade will not be the most convenient in such a case. If it were from Ostruznica I/C of the Belgrade bypass, road 26 was ready. It is broad enough there and goes centrally to the city downtown. Moreover, there would be no need for an additional bridge over Sava.


----------



## CrazySerb

Who cares about Belgrade?
It's more important that we from Zemun have a direct connection to A2. 

Now seriously, its because of the area on the other side of Sava river, at Umka, is prone to landslides and it would take a massive amount of money to "fix".


----------



## MichiH

Stefan-SRB said:


> Alex_ZR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ub - Lajkovac is already finished (in December 2014), but out of use:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.I just put with other 2 sections for *MichiH *project list.
Click to expand...

Exactly. My list indicates OPENING dates. Ub - Lajkovac is completed but not yet in service due to the missing Ub interchange. The section will be (officially) opened in combination with the neighboring section. That means, an additional 63km A2 will be opened in December 2017 _(or anytime later if there's another delay which would not be a big surprise...)_.



CrazySerb said:


> Negotiations have begun about the next phase of A2, towards Montenegro...


If funding would be available, could construction works start short-term - like Surcin - Obrenovac section - or are planning documents not yet completed and approved?


----------



## suvi genije

roaddor said:


> What caused a decision to be made for Surcin-Obrenovac section rather than Ostruznica-Baric regarding A2 motorway? The exit from Belgrade will not be the most convenient in such a case. If it were from Ostruznica I/C of the Belgrade bypass, road 26 was ready. It is broad enough there and goes centrally to the city downtown. Moreover, there would be no need for an additional bridge over Sava.


Ostruznica-Baric has one part, Duboka. That is one of biggest landslides in Europe (you cold see big curve of existing road). It is untamable. Its cheaper to bypass it with bridge from north.


----------



## Singidunum

Newly opened section


----------



## CrazySerb

MichiH said:


> If funding would be available, could construction works start short-term - like Surcin - Obrenovac section - or are planning documents not yet completed and approved?


Well, its hard to say really - on one hand, if we merely look at the media, they're still bickering over the proposed route, ways of financing (outright credit or some sort concession agreement or PPP and so on...), even the very idea of building a motorway south of Pozega/Uzice. After all, the estimated cost of close to 2 billion euros, is somewhat prohibitive for a "poor" country.

On the other, if they were to find a interested party, such as the Chinese, that's able to offer an agreeable financing model & carry out construction works, I don't see a reason for any major delays in construction - Serbia has enough resources and competence to wrap up any necessary preparation in a relatively short term. A lot of it has already been done.


----------



## roaddor

^^
^^
^^
In what way do the semi circles in the emergency lane help in case of fog?


----------



## Zika Srbin

A nice gallery of the new section a day before its ceremonial opening: http://www.koridorisrbije.rs/sr/dan-uoci-otvaranja
Indeed, this highway introduced a couple of novelties to Serbia's highway system, the re-orientation circles in case visibility is limited and rumble strips. Two interesting safety features.


----------



## roaddor

yugo55 said:


> If you see two semicircles you should drive 60 km/h. If you see one you should drive 40.


That's the point, what can be seen in a dense fog. Obviously these elements are set for such specific conditions but until tested in reality, it is hard to say how efficient they are.


----------



## Puležan

roaddor said:


> That's the point, what can be seen in a dense fog. Obviously these elements are set for such specific conditions but until tested in reality, it is hard to say how efficient they are.


Why do you think it hadn't been tested in reality? In Croatia, A1 from Zagreb to Karlovac and A3 used to had them, but not any more (after new layers of asphalt had been laid down; but they also removed the vertical signalization for some reason). Also, Slovenia introduced those markings few months ago.

The speed limit (60 or 40 km/h) is calculated according to braking distance and visibility in a specific situation. For example, if the visibility is such bad that you see only one marking, if you drive 40 km/h you should be able to brake and stop when you see another vehicle stopped, without crashing into it. So, if you obey the limit, you should be fine


----------



## italystf

The anti-fog signage is being used on some Italian motorways since 1985.
http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb.../12/06/una-nuova-segnaletica-anti-nebbia.html


----------



## Singidunum

Report by fellow forumer vukasin.spasic on the Prosek - Bancarevo section of the A4 motorway (the one towards Bulgaria), photos of the finished stretch:


----------



## satanism

So...what's the plan here?Road 427 to Crvena Reka or private motorway for a couple of vilages?
How will the current end at Nis be organised?Main traffic continues through the old way or through the new stretch?


----------



## kostas97

Planned opening date of the aforementioned segment?


----------



## CrazySerb

edit.


----------



## CrazySerb

Subotica bypass works have started ... again.



> *Works on the Y arm*
> Author: Aleksandra Isakovčetvrtak, 10.11.2016. at 17:53
> Start Works (Photo A. Isakov)
> 
> Subotica - As was announced (the day before) when signing a contract, at 6.30 workers of the company "Vojput" took to the track Y-spoke and began to work on the construction of kilometers of road and the roundabout near the village of Bull. Heavy machinery has already prepared the ground and do an extension on which envisages the construction of a roundabout that will connect the bypass with the bulls.
> 
> If the morning shows the day, putari "Vojput" within the next 100 days to complete what is their task: the reconstruction loop "Subotica jug", the end of the road, a distance of one kilometer of the loop "Subotica jug" to the intersection with Y-spoke Bikovački way, as well as the construction of a roundabout at this junction. At this stage it is envisaged to set up and public lighting, traffic signs and other necessary papers. *The deal is worth 123.5 million dinars.*
> 
> Minister Zorana Mihajlovic signed on 9 November contract with the Subotica road construction company that won the tender for continuation of construction work on the Subotica bypass. Roads should connect Kelebija border crossing with the highway to Belgrade and is part of Corridor 10. This is the seventh time since 1990 that work began on the road 23.6 kilometers long, but so far built only 11 kilometers.
> 
> "Vojput" for the second time was on building a Y arm, and they started to work in 1990, when in one go and the longest paved section from five kilometers. Construction of Y-spoke is very important to Subotica, because the roads had taken out these cargo traffic from Kelebija, which now runs through the center of the city. However, due to the pace of the building, all attempts to get it finished they were accepted with skepticism. *The government has ordered that within two years this junction in the profile of the highway could be completely finished.*


----------



## CrazySerb

Construction of next stage of Belgrade's UMP continues even on national holidays...pictures taken on Friday, Armistice Day:


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news at the end of a long, dark tunnel - after long delays due to various issues, Nis-Dimitrovgrad (A4) motorway construction slowly wrapping up :cheers:




> *New Coridor 10 section to open by the end of November – Road workers connect Pirot and Dimitrovgrad*
> Sunday, 11/13/2016|17:21 | Source: Novosti
> 
> 
> The first next highway section in Serbia to open is the one between Pirot and Dimitrovgrad, on the eastern branch of Corridor 10. The Corridors of Serbia say that the works on the 14.3 m long section are close to being completed and that the section will open for traffic by the end of this month. The exact date has not yet been set, but Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic has announced that the opening will take place in 15 to 20 days.
> 
> If everything had gone according to plan, the section would have opened in May 2012. The construction started exactly six years ago, in November 2010, when Austria’s Alpina was selected as the contractor, and the construction deadline was 18 months. Due to the company’s bankruptcy, the works stopped, and the contract with Bulgaria’s Trace Group was signed in April 2014. The company was given 450 days to complete the job. This was later extended as well, so the populace in this area and all those who travel to Bulgaria are happy to learn that the works are nearing the end at last.
> 
> The length of the eastern branch of Corridor 10 is 86.6 kilometers, and 69.4 km will be completed by the end of the year. In 2017, it only remains for the workers to complete the sections from the Nacarevo tunnel to Crvena Reka, which should take until late 2017, and the bypass route around Dimitrovgrad, which is supposed to be completed by April.
> 
> – The works on the route between Prosek and the Bancarevo tunnel in the length of 9.4 km, carried out by Greece’s Terna, should also be completed by the end of this month, whereas the completion of Bancarevo tunnel, carried out by the Czech company Subtera, is planned for December – they say at the Corridors.
> 
> – Last December, 13 kilometers from Crvena Reka to Ciflik were opened for traffic, whereas three lanes in the length of 12.2 km from Ciflik to Stanicenje were completed at the same time and the other half-profile will be ready in December.
> 
> The same deadline pertains to the Stanicenje-Pirot section with the length of 16.6 kilometers, being built by Greece’s Aktor.
> 
> *Six years for seven kilometers*
> 
> The bypass route around Dimitrovgrad has so far proven to be the section with the worst luck. These seven kilometers are currently being worked on by the third contractor, Greece’s Aktor. The works on this section were started by Austria’s Alpina back in 2010 and they were supposed to be completed by April 2012. Following their bankruptcy, a new contractor was selected, Bulgaria’s Trace Group, but his company also failed to complete the route and the contract was terminated. Aktor then got the job and they have been given a deadline until April to finally complete the 7 km section leading to the Bulgarian border.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade is soon to follow in the footsteps of another great Slavic capital, Prague, with planned construction of new road tunnels in downtown core...some details about that:




> *Construction of bridges, squares, tunnels, garages – eKapija investigates which projects Belgrade is looking at*
> Monday, 11/07/2016|12:43 | Source: eKapija
> 
> The famous meeting spots in Belgrade – Slavija and Vukov Spomenik, will soon get a new look. Although people of Belgrade might be interested in these locations the most, they are only a small part of the city projects planned for the period to come.
> 
> The Belgrade Land Development Public Agency presented the largest ongoing or planned projects a little over a month ago. Among them are laying down tram tracks on the Ada Bridge, construction of a trolley and bus turn in Dunavska Streeet, reconstruction of the Terazije Terrace, a bridge at Ada Huja, development of the Republic Square, thorough reconstruction of the Old Sava Bridge...
> 
> What can people of Belgrade expect and when?
> 
> The Agency's projects are sorted in sections and eKapija presents them to you as such
> 
> 
> *“Belgrade Waterfront”*
> 
> *The plans include the reconstruction of the Old Sava Bridge, the construction of access routes to the Belgrade Waterfront, laying down tram tracks on the Ada Bridge (according to the Agency, the contractors agreement should be signed in mid-December) and the construction of the Savska Padina-Dunavska Padina tunnel.
> 
> The future tunnel, which will connect the Sava amphitheater and the Danube coastal area, will start being defined in spring 2017. Two conceptual solutions (with elements of a preliminary plan), whose preparation began in early October, will be reveled by then. The job has been awarded to CeS COWI Belgrade, along with joint bidders Geo-dita Belgrade and Makspro Belgrade. The Agency aims to have the works start in spring 2018, and for the tunnel to be completed in 2021. The project is worth EUR 110 million (VAT not included).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The new tunnel is meant to connect the city's two waterfronts, along both Sava & Danube rivers, as well two major brownfield sites - both slated for heavy development in years ahead. One is the former railway yards, where a mixed-use UAE-led "Belgrade on Water" project is already in full gear...











.... and the soon to be relocated Port of Belgrade, also slated for major redevelopment in the future:


----------



## CrazySerb

Slow news day, so here's something interesting....a short insight into what's being "opened up" by the new sections of Corridor 11 (A2) motorway that were just opened... enjoy 

191377953


----------



## bratislav

CrazySerb said:


> Subotica bypass works have started ... again.


Who is interpreter/translater of quoted article in english? Especially of this: "the roundabout near the *village of Bull*."


----------



## SRC_100

CrazySerb said:


> Slow news day, so here's something interesting....a short insight into what's being "opened up" by the new sections of Corridor 11 (A2) motorway that were just opened... enjoy
> 
> 191377953


Absolutely stunning :eek2:

So meny times in Serbia every year and no time to visit countryside like above... :sad2:


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, there you go - now that it's a bit more accessible, you can.
Think of it as a "rest stop" on the way to Montenegro.

Btw, some say Eastern Serbia is even more beautiful, we just need to build some expressways towards those areas.


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic...

Air force attack helicopters over Zezelj bridge during last months military parade marking Novi Sad's liberation from Nazi Germany:


----------



## CrazySerb

Really good videos of the new A2 section:


----------



## Singidunum

A few more photos by vukasin.spasic on the finished section on A4. It can't be opened yet because the connection won't be finished for another 2 months but the road itself is done.




























Some shots of sections still U/C


----------



## satanism

what connection are u refering to?


----------



## CrazySerb

Danube magistral....

*Serbian side:*






*Romanian side:*


----------



## čarli1

satanism said:


> what connection are u refering to?


This one:
http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/nixazmaj/bivkovic pred.jpg~original

And here you can clearly see (scroll down) where one section ends and another starts:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136569788&postcount=1992


----------



## satanism

čarli;136710303 said:


> This one:
> http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/nixazmaj/bivkovic pred.jpg~original
> 
> And here you can clearly see (scroll down) where one section ends and another starts:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136569788&postcount=1992


Okay, but neither the next part can be ready in 2 months(even in half profile), nor road 427 can be widened in 2 months in order to carry the heavy traffic.So, again, what connection are we referring to?When they open this one in 2 months, how would the traffic get to Crvena Reka?


----------



## Singidunum

The stretch was inspected by the Prime Minister today


----------



## CrazySerb

Possibly the most popular foreign leader in Serbia, after Putin of course. :yes:
Even my mother loves him.


----------



## SeanT

Orbán, you mean


----------



## CrazySerb

Promo video for one cement company working on Corridor 10 in Serbia, with some nice aerial shots:


----------



## Singidunum

Yes the PM inspected the documentation










and was given a tour by the construction site manager on this photo showing the PM where the new tunnel is to be bored


----------



## belerophon

CrazySerb said:


> Well, there you go - now that it's a bit more accessible, you can.
> Think of it as a "rest stop" on the way to Montenegro.
> 
> Btw, some say Eastern Serbia is even more beautiful, we just need to build some expressways towards those areas.


If coming from Drobeta Turnu Severin and the Danube gorge, how do i go fastest to the motorway towards Belgrade and to Hungary again?

I want to visit the hydro power plant (again) and follow road 34 to Golubac. I suppose i stay on it, until it meets 33? How is this road?


----------



## SRC_100

Singidunum said:


> Yes the PM inspected the documentation
> 
> 
> 
> and was given a tour by the construction site manager on this photo showing the PM where the new tunnel is to be bored


Reminds me old times when head of communist party was coming on inspections :nuts:


----------



## CrazySerb

No, actually this is pretty normal - it was Easter after all. Everything was running smoothly, wait times were said to be just ~10 minutes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm looking into some of the highway history of Serbia, in particular when the motorways were constructed.

As for A1 / E75 it seems that the entire route between Beograd and Niš was completed by at least the early 1980s. Google Earth has very low resolution historical imagery going back to 1984 that appears to show the motorway completed from Beograd to Niš. Is there more detailed information about the opening dates of this segment? Wikipedias in various languages don't provide much detail beyond the more recent investments. 

Also, the Niš - Leskovac section seemed to have started construction around 1989, being open to traffic by 1991 or 1992. The Leskovac bypass started construction in the early 1990s, though Google Earth historical imagery shows earthworks throughout the 1990s and early 2000s, suggesting this segment did not open to traffic until around 2004.

The historical imagery in Google Earth is of such low resolution that you can basically only see the difference between earthworks and paved surfaces. It suggests that by the time it shows up paved it would've opened to traffic within that year or maybe the next.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some interesting, though still very preliminary news...

After two rather bland bridges (both functional and necessary, but boring designs) - namely the recently completed Zemun-Borca and currently U/C Surcin-Obrenovac bridge - Belgrade now looks set to get another major landmark, with its planned 3rd Danube bridge being described as the "twin" of Ada bridge.

The same company that designed the Ada bridge, Ponting from SLovenia, is part of a consortium that's currently preparing the conceptual design for the new bridge, at Ada Huja.

The new bridge, at just under 3km in length, is expected to cost about 180 million euros - and will serve to close off the last stage of the city's outer ring-road (not to be confused with Belgrade's motorway ring-road)


----------



## ValterPravnik

"expected to cost 180 mil" 

allegedly...


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm looking into some of the highway history of Serbia, in particular when the motorways were constructed.
> 
> As for A1 / E75 it seems that the entire route between Beograd and Niš was completed by at least the early 1980s. Google Earth has very low resolution historical imagery going back to 1984 that appears to show the motorway completed from Beograd to Niš. Is there more detailed information about the opening dates of this segment? Wikipedias in various languages don't provide much detail beyond the more recent investments.
> 
> Also, the Niš - Leskovac section seemed to have started construction around 1989, being open to traffic by 1991 or 1992. The Leskovac bypass started construction in the early 1990s, though Google Earth historical imagery shows earthworks throughout the 1990s and early 2000s, suggesting this segment did not open to traffic until around 2004.
> 
> The historical imagery in Google Earth is of such low resolution that you can basically only see the difference between earthworks and paved surfaces. It suggests that by the time it shows up paved it would've opened to traffic within that year or maybe the next.


1982 situation according to my map:

Ruma - Pećinci - half profile
Pećinci - Šimanovci - full profile
Šimanovci - Dobanovci - old "autoput" thing (1+1 road)
Dobanovci - Batočina - full profile
Batočina - Jagodina - half profile
Jagodina - Pojate - old autoput thing
Pojate - Deligrad - full profile
Deligrad - Niš half profile

i don't know what this half-profile looked like. was it 2+1, or was it only 1+1 on newly built half of mororway u/c.


----------



## CrazySerb

*MIHAJLOVIC: Obrenovac-Preljina highway to be completed by November 2017*
Thursday, 04/20/2017|14:31 | Source: Tanjug/Beta



> The plan is for two sections on Corridor 11 to be completed in November 2017, namely, Obrenovac-Ub and Ljig-Lajkovac, announced Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic.
> 
> She said to the press at the International Building Trade Fair that the completion of those two sections would mark the completion of the Obrenovac-Preljina highway in 2017.
> 
> Mihajlovic also reminded that there were efforts to continue works on Corridor 11, that is, the Preljina-Pozega section, as well as that the project was being discussed with two Chinese companies interested in taking part in it.


----------



## CrazySerb

Update - Belgrade's inner ring road expressway (UMP) ...















































































































*Source: Bukira, Beobuild.rs*


----------



## CrazySerb

Bridges of Novi Sad ... over the next decade or so, Novi Sad could see a couple of new bridges over the Danube built:





























*Izvor: Aleksandar Milutinovic, FLickr.com*


----------



## Singidunum

Dimitrovgrad bypass by caribrod



























































































a lot more photos here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718917&page=124


----------



## CrazySerb

Slavija square fountain nearly ready....


----------



## CrazySerb

*“Twin” of Szentendre Bridge to be built – Novi Sad opens tender for project design, construction to begin in 2019*



> Thursday, 04/27/2017|13:23 | Source: Radio 021
> 
> The City of Novi Sad has opened a tender for the project design for a “twin” of the Szentendre (Klisa) Bridge on the Danube-Tisa-Danube Canal. The plan is to build an identical twin-bridge, in addition to expanding the Szentendre Road into a boulevard and fully reconstructing the current bridge, which has taken a lot of damage over the years. Each bridge will therefore enable traffic in one direction.
> 
> The value of the project is RSD 15 million, and the documentation says that the new twin-bridge should look identical to the current one, at 195 meters of length, with two 3.5-m lanes, a bicycle and pedestrian lane of two and 1.6 meters, as well as a secured area for installations and regular and decorative lighting.
> 
> The construction of the bridge will begin after the reconstruction of the existing one and the expansion of the traffic route, that is, in 2019. The city's budget plan already states that the construction will require around RSD 165 million.
> 
> The expansion of the Szentendre Road and a total reconstruction of the bridge will be financed jointly by the Republic of Serbia, through the Roads of Serbia, the Autonomous Province of Vojvodina and Novi Sad, with RSD 730 million for the traffic route and another RSD 80 million for the bridge. The tenders for these works have not yet been opened, but are expected to take place soon, as the contracts were signed several months ago.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fruska Gora corridor moving forward, negotiations underway with Chinese CRBC ...



> *Serbia discusses irrigation tunnel with China's CRBC*
> 
> BELGRADE (Serbia), April 28 (SeeNews) – Serbian infrastructure ministry has said it is discussing with China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) the potential construction of an irrigation tunnel connecting the Danube river to Srem region in Vojvodina province, to run parallel to the future Fruskogorski Corridor road.
> 
> In this way, in addition to improving the transport connections in the area, the Fruskogorski Corridor project would solve irrigation problems in Srem and would further contribute to the development of Serbia's agriculture, the ministry said in a statement on Thursday, following a meeting of infrastructure minister Zorana Mihajlovic with representatives of CRBC.
> 
> Along with the implementation of ongoing infrastructure projects, the government is preparing new ones and Fruskogorski Corridor is among its priorities, Mihajlovic said in the statement.
> 
> The Fruskogorski Corridor project represents an upgrade of the Novi Sad-Ruma section of IB-21 road that will connect pan-European transport corridors X and IV, creating the shortest possible link between Bosnia and Romania via Serbia.
> 
> *The 37 km-long Novi Sad-Ruma two-lane section of IB-21 is to be upgraded to a dual carriageway with a length of 45.4 km. The project involves the construction of a 3.5 km-long road tunnel under the Fruska Gora National Park, a protected mountain area located in Srem region, as well as a bypass around the town of Irig. *
> 
> In November, Vojvodina authorities said that Turkish industrial conglomerate Nurol Holding had expressed interest in setting up a public-private partnership and providing funding for upgrades on the Novi Sad-Ruma road.
> 
> The project has also entered the radar of Chinese investors. Last year, the Vojvodina government met representatives of China Shandong International Economic & Technical (CSIET) and CRBC, with both companies expressing serious interest in the project, the regional government said at the time.


----------



## CrazySerb

New tunnel in Western Serbia now in design stage...clumsy Google translation:



> *Bajina Basta and Uzice 40 million dinars for the preliminary design of the tunnel below Kadinjača*
> Wednesday, 12. 04. 2017 | 13: 03 | Source: BBC
> 
> Ministry of Economy has approved the Bajina Basta and Uzice close to 40 million dinars for the co-financing of the Preliminary Design tunnel Kadinjača.
> 
> According to the general project, which was adopted by the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure, and that is with 130,000 euros financed by the EU Office in Serbia, tunnel under Kadinjača longitudinally will shorten the time between Bajina Basta and Uzice for six kilometers, a time for 15-20 minutes. Tunnel to avoid a series of "elbow" bend in the narrow, in the winter often hard pits, Highway.
> 
> With the proceeds from the country two neighbor city will co-finance conceptual project with 16 million dinars.
> 
> - Preliminary design and includes all associated research and studies, are also here and detailed regulation plan, as well as plan for land expropriation. I think in the next two years we can go in search of funds for construction of the tunnel that is of great importance for the Zlatibor district and even Podrinje - says project coordinator Ivan Markovic, urban planners from Bajina Basta.
> 
> I think in the next two years we can go in search of funds for construction of the tunnel that is of great importance for the Zlatibor district and even Podrinje - says project coordinator Ivan Markovic, urban planners from Bajina Basta.
> 
> *The tunnel would be dug 1,344 meters and with him to build two bridges - one length 225, the other 62 meters. The entrance to the tunnel from the direction of Bajina Basta, including the access road, would be in the village Stopper, while output was at Volujacka field on the territory of Uzice. The total investment value is estimated at 26.7 million euros.*



Uzice is de-facto regional center of western Serbia....










....while Bajina Basta is, well...

75084640


----------



## CrazySerb

*A4, Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway...*

Stanicenje - Pirot East section:







Dimitrovgrad bypass section:


----------



## CrazySerb

Little bit of update from my favorite Belgrade-Bar motorway (A2)...


Surcin-Obrenovac section ... our Chinese friends are digging in, second work camp under construction:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Obrenovac-Ub section...*


----------



## CrazySerb

*Lajkovac-Ljig section...*





























*Source: milos.tro, Bobar - Beobuild.rs*


----------



## CrazySerb

Today's videos & photos from A1...


----------



## CrazySerb

A4, Stanicenje-Pirot section a few days ago....


----------



## Robertkc

^
In regards to the A4, I drove it from Nis to Sofia this past weekend and was very disappointed that not a single km of it is actually open as a dual carriageway. Lots of section looking near to completion, but none actually open. What the h*ll is the delay?


----------



## ckojam

Robertkc said:


> ^
> In regards to the A4, I drove it from Nis to Sofia this past weekend and was very disappointed that not a single km of it is actually open as a dual carriageway. Lots of section looking near to completion, but none actually open. What the h*ll is the delay?


Correct, there were many delays (won't disccus them now) but if the next time you drive that route is the beginning of July, the situation will be a lot different. You will drive on a fully completed highway on the following sections:

Crvena Reka - Ciflik: ~12km
Ciflik - Stanicenje: ~12km
Pirot west - Bulgarian border: ~28km

So plus/minus 52km. Considering the wait, 52km on SMA in month and a half is good news. 

Others: Section Prosek - Bancarevo: ~9km is fully completed but cannot be opened until Bancarevo - Crvena Reka: ~14km is done. It is expected to be fully finished last. Hopefully by next spring. However, right lane might be done by the end of this year, which will allow for the previous section to be opened as well and thus avoid Sicevacka gorge. 
Section Stanicenje - Pirot west: ~12km will be opened half profile later in the summer and fully completed by year end. As well as the last kilometer of Dimitrovgrad bypass.


----------



## Karaborsa

It may be irrelevant but is there a news about the automatisation of the peages/tolls like vignets or something else?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Karaborsa said:


> It may be irrelevant but is there a news about the automatisation of the peages/tolls like vignets or something else?


There's electronic toll collection - TAG:

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/electronic-toll-collection-e-go


----------



## tfd543

Alex_ZR said:


> There's electronic toll collection - TAG:
> 
> http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/electronic-toll-collection-e-go


What does a natural person mean in the web page ? Basically, can you buy this device while only transiting the country ? Does it take a long time to active it and register in a petrol station ? thnx.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably business vs. private usage.


----------



## Alex_ZR

tfd543 said:


> What does a natural person mean in the web page ? Basically, can you buy this device while only transiting the country ? Does it take a long time to active it and register in a petrol station ? thnx.


Natural person means individual person, not organization. Yes, you can buy it these places. Not sure about the time.


----------



## tfd543

Alex_ZR said:


> Natural person means individual person, not organization. Yes, you can buy it these places. Not sure about the time.


^^ Cool. And this thing can be bought even if you dont live in Serbia ? Any info about expiration if only used once per year (summer) ?


----------



## Alex_ZR

tfd543 said:


> ^^ Cool. And this thing can be bought even if you dont live in Serbia ? Any info about expiration if only used once per year (summer) ?


Since everything is described in English also, that could mean that foreigners can use it without problem. I think that TAG is mostly used by people who often use motorway, but there is no obsticles for others to use it.


----------



## satanism

been using it for 2 years now.I charged it once two years ago...credit is still valid.I don't live in Serbia.
Saved hours in waiting. But be careful, mine doesn't work from inside the car...I have to open the window and put my hand out for it to beep.Got myself in a double charge because of that, the first time. If the barrier does not open automatically, always check with the guys if you have been acknowledged by the system correctly.


----------



## tfd543

satanism said:


> been using it for 2 years now.I charged it once two years ago...credit is still valid.I don't live in Serbia.
> Saved hours in waiting. But be careful, mine doesn't work from inside the car...I have to open the window and put my hand out for it to beep.Got myself in a double charge because of that, the first time. If the barrier does not open automatically, always check with the guys if you have been acknowledged by the system correctly.


Lol. Its nice and it saves a lot of time. Can you charge online or only at the selling points ?


----------



## satanism

you can't charge online. Only at selling points. But there's plenty of them anyway.


----------



## CrazySerb

Construction works on Novi Sad's Zezelj bridge - as I like to call it, the first major infrastructure object on the future Belgrade-Budapest HSR - slowly entering final phase....


----------



## Karaborsa

> For natural persons:
> 1. Identification data: identification card
> 2. Copy of valid registration card of the vehicle for which the TAG is issued and activated


so it is simple as that? Will try it this summer because the waiting at tolls is killing me there... 

And the pricing of it in russian dinars i guess



> Price of TAG device: 1.685,00 RSD + VAT 337,00 RSD = 2.022,00 RSD
> 
> The discount is granted to end users – natural and legal persons for advance payment of TAGs according to the following scale:
> 
> Number of purchased TAGs per one-off, advanced payment
> 
> Discount
> 25 - 100 pcs.	2%
> 101 - 300 pcs.	4%
> 301 pcs. and more	6%
> The following discount is granted for advance payment of recharges for TAG device:
> 
> Value of advance payment to TAG
> Discount on the recharged amount
> 
> 10.000,00 - 25.000,00 RSD	4%
> 25.001,00 - 50.000,00 RSD	6%
> 50.001,00 - 100.000,00 RSD	8%
> 100.001,00 RSD and more	10%


----------



## Alex_ZR

Karaborsa said:


> so it is simple as that? Will try it this summer because the waiting at tolls is killing me there...
> 
> And the pricing of it in* russian* dinars i guess


:sly:

Pricing is in Serbian dinars (RSD means "*R*epublic of *S*erbia *d*inar").


----------



## Smart City

*And the pricing of it in russian dinars i guess?*
Well ,about foreign currency and so..here in Serbia we teach on primary school.
Serbian Dinar is only regional currency backed with golden reserve.Bacevic said that the best results were achieved at the location “Potaj Cuka-Tisnica” near Zagubica. Total mining potential is already assessed to several million ounces of gold in this phase of research, which is equal to a 100-year long production of gold in Bor mine. 








Serbian golden dinar.








Tesla 100 dinars.


----------



## CrazySerb

The way things are going, Russian dinars will be used in Belgium soon too


----------



## satanism

Alex_ZR said:


> :sly:
> 
> Pricing is in Serbian dinars (RSD means "*R*epublic of *S*erbia *d*inar").


I thought Rubla Srpsku Drzavu....:nuts:


----------



## Smart City

Well if we talk about 10.bilion$ investment from China to Serbia (5 bilions alredy signed) it turns to Chinese dinar double backed with gold from China and Serbia .


----------



## CrazySerb

Although at least a month behind schedule, newly redesigned Slavija Square roundabout in Belgrade starting to take shape...


----------



## CrazySerb

.......


----------



## Smart City

Well ,it seems like Belgrade became Chinese big expo for infrastructure in Europe.
Beside latest contract for high speed Belgrade -Budampest rail road.What s next? Maglev metro in Belgrade?








news.changsha.cn
Maglev Metro ready for Belgrade?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Plans to build a motorway from Beograd to Timisoara have been abandoned: http://www.b92.net/eng/news/region.php?yyyy=2017&mm=05&dd=22&nav_id=101334

Traffic volumes were probably too low to justify a motorway, even when construction cost would likely be low due to the flat and rural terrain. 

According to Putevi Srbije, the average daily traffic is only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles between Pančevo and Vršac and 1,200 vehicles at the Romanian border.

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/traffic-counting


----------



## Alex_ZR

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to Putevi Srbije, the average daily traffic is only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles between Pančevo and Vršac and 1,200 vehicles at the Romanian border.
> 
> http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/traffic-counting


In that case, motorway should be built between Zrenjanin and Novi Sad (7,000 - 8,000 vehicles).


----------



## Zika Srbin

Alex_ZR said:


> In that case, motorway should be built between Zrenjanin and Novi Sad (7,000 - 8,000 vehicles).


Indeed, the entire project is shorter distance wise and the costs would figure accordingly. Plus it'd take about 40-45 minutes from Zrenjanin to Jasa Tomic.


----------



## CrazySerb

Looks like Romanians botched something.... very clumsy Google translate:




> *No guilt Serbia after giving up the highway to Romania - Absence of authorization from Bucharest stopped the project*
> 
> Monday, 22. 05. 2017 | 16: 54 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> Photo: Milos Muller / shutterstock.com
> Serbia supported the project to build a highway that would connect our country and Romania and considered it for strategic, but the Romanian side is not timely approved the commencement of the project, said on Monday, 22 May 2017, the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure.
> 
> *As stated, the fact proved by the Memorandum of Understanding of the Romanian and Serbian ministries of transport in March 2016.
> 
> - However, due to the further implementation of the project under IPA cross-border cooperation with Romania, the lead partner on the project, which is the Ministry of Transport of Romania, it is timely to authorize the commencement of the project. But that did not happen - the statement said.*
> 
> The Ministry states that because of the risk that Serbia, as a partner in the project, not his fault borne the financial consequences due to late commencement of the project, it was decided in the IPA cross-border call is supported by the next project from the health sector which was approved by the Serbian and Romanian partner.
> 
> - Serbia still absolutely supports the realization of the highway project Pancevo-Vrsac-Vatin-Timisoara because it is a highway, has a regional, as well as of national importance - the statement said.
> 
> Recall, Russian Prime Minister Sorin Grindeanu said previously that Romania and Serbia have decided to abandon the project of connecting Timisoara and Belgrade highway because, as he explained, the Serbian authorities are no longer willing to support the project.
> 
> 
> http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/p...nak-odobrenja-iz-Bukurešta-zaustavio-projekat



Obviously for us, this motorway has a certain degree of importance - we're trying to finish up the section towards the port of Bar, and this was, I'm assuming, very much one of the next priorities on the list. Pancevo itself is a Belgrade satelite city with 150k population, while Vrsac too is quite important as center of Serbia's pharmaceutical industry. One way or another, they will be on the motorway network soon.

I don't know what sort of importance Timisoara has for Romania, but judging from the fact that, even as second or third largest city, its not yet even on the country's motorway network , one can only assume :dunno:


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> I don't know what sort of importance Timisoara has for Romania, but judging from the fact that, even as second or third largest city, its not yet even on the country's motorway network , one can only assume :dunno:


How do you surmise that Timisoara isn't on the Romanian motorway network? The A1 passes just north of Timisoara all the way to the Nadlac RO/HU border via Arad and then eastward from Timisoara to Sibiu (with about a missing 40km section u/c just east of Lugoj. Timisoara is a very important part of the country economically without any shadow of a doubt. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the Romanians built an expressway or motorway south of TM towards the border with Serbia, not for the sake of the traffic crossing the border itself but rather as this road connects TM to the smaller cities and towns in Caras-Severin such as Moldova Noua, Oravita and Resita and this road probably gets double the volume of traffic per day as the Vrsac-Pancevo road.


----------



## AlexisMD

CrazySerb said:


> Looks like Romanians botched something....


Prime minister of Romania officially said : 
"[...]that the *Serbian authorities* didn’t want to support the project anymore, reports local Digi24.

“The Serbian partners (…) considered that the project was not strategic for Serbians, for Serbia,” Grindeanu said.

Link

And it makes sense as Romanian goverment wanted to continue the project 
News from March (in romanian)
http://www.ziare.com/economie/infra...serbia-in-urmatorul-exercitiu-bugetar-1458113


----------



## CrazySerb

Robertkc said:


> How do you surmise that Timisoara isn't on the Romanian motorway network? The A1 passes just north of Timisoara all the way to the Nadlac RO/HU border via Arad and then eastward from Timisoara to Sibiu (with about a missing 40km section u/c just east of Lugoj. Timisoara is a very important part of the country economically without any shadow of a doubt.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the Romanians built an expressway or motorway south of TM towards the border with Serbia, not for the sake of the traffic crossing the border itself but rather as this road connects TM to the smaller cities and towns in Caras-Severin such as Moldova Noua, Oravita and Resita and this road probably gets double the volume of traffic per day as the Vrsac-Pancevo road.




Oh yeah, so one can now drive from Timisoara to any of the larger Romanian cities - such as Cluj, Craiova, Iasi, Brasov or even Bucharest entirely on a motorway? Cause that's what constitutes a network to me 

I mean, I can easily understand why this road is not a priority for Romania at this time.


----------



## Zika Srbin

I think its a matter of funding and I'm strictly speaking from the Serbian side. The entire project also makes part of Belgrade's ring road project. This involves an additional bridge over the Danube at Vinča. I'm guessing it will take quite some time before the Serbian side engages in this project entirely.

That's the third stage I think, and the second stage still requires a lot of work. I can barely imagine a completion date of the initial project.


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> Oh yeah, so one can now drive from Timisoara to any of the larger Romanian cities - such as Cluj, Craiova, Iasi, Brasov or even Bucharest entirely on a motorway? Cause that's what constitutes a network to me
> 
> I mean, I can easily understand why this road is not a priority for Romania at this time.


Well if you define 'network' in that way, there is no Romanian motorway network although various stages of it are being built. Building through the Carpathian mountain range that would connect either Sibiu or Brasov with Bucharest is of course by far the biggest challenge from a cost and engineering perspective.


----------



## Singidunum

Update from A4



caribrod said:


> Uslediće moja najbolja slikovnica ikad. Valjda zato što nisam ja slikao :lol:
> Trebalo je da ovo bude video, ali je dron nešto fulao, pa neće da ga kače na youtube, kartica drona nije radila, nemam pojma šta...
> Dronovođa mi je juče prebacio neki klip, koji valjda ostaje u fonu kao keširana verzija, slabijeg kvaliteta, secka, stvarno nije snimak za yt.
> Meni dovoljno da printskrinujem za slikovnicu, uslov je bio 1 tura i da pošaljem fotke, kako bi ih zakačili kad oprave sajt, koji im isto nešto baguje...
> Nešto ih bole rac da oni to rade, jedva 3-4 naprave za njihov site, pa smo napravili joint venture. Već sam im poslao slikovnicu.
> Druga važna vest je da su me najzad napušili naši moderatori zbog slanja 20+ fotki po postu i sad moram 5-7, valjda neće da me banuju za 10.
> Meni to bezveze, sad kad krenem u slikovnicu ima da zarobim po 2-3 strane, ali šta je - tu je. Sad imam 38, nekih 7 poruka će biti, sa epilogom na kraju.
> 
> Krećemo od izlaznog portala Sarlaha, ima života oko tunela, al u tragovima:
> 
> 
> 
> pa okret ka 5B, preko najsporijeg mosta u istoriji mostogradnje, levi preko IB39 po izlasku iz Sarlaha
> 
> 
> 
> evo za šta su bile oplate kod puta za Babušnicu i bolnicu - nikao zidić, iza njega i stuba stepenice
> 
> 
> 
> levu iza su muški nasipali, desnu malo manje
> 
> 
> 
> doteruju materijal za levu rampu ka mostu preko mislim Rasničke reke, koji je odozgo stigao do HI, ali vidi se da im nije prioritet, levo je BluE
> 
> 
> 
> devijacija stigla do stabilizacije (ako je bude), izlazi pravo na sadašnje skretanje za BluE, a moš i nazad za Dimitrovgrad starom obilaznicom
> 
> 
> 
> devijacija izbliza, asfaltirani deo desne (1. sloj) i cevi za prethodni segment između 2 mosta
> 
> 
> 
> Sad jbg, moram da stanem, pa crtice i strelice dobijaju na značaju, nastavak SLEDI...
> ------------------ >





caribrod said:


> -------------- >
> Mesto gde se devijacija uliva u 5B i propust od koga je desna na 2, a leva na 1. sloju BNS
> 
> 
> 
> leva odatle zabranjena za prolaz, videćete i zašto, desno je nasipana servisna saobraćajnica, atarski put
> 
> 
> 
> na pola puta do sledećeg propusta premazano emulzijom u levoj, biće to uskoro na 2 BNS
> 
> 
> 
> i posle sledećeg propusta ka dvostranom odmorištu (ex magacini VS) je premazano bitumenom rekao bih, slobodno me ispravite
> 
> 
> 
> isti slučaj i posle propusta/mosta kod odmorišta
> 
> 
> 
> odmorište - sad tek vidim da je desno malo veće - nasip bogami iznad mojih očekivanja, naročito desno, a i levo je stovarište praktično nestalo
> 
> 
> 
> na kraju odmorišta je veliki cevasti propust, koji su radili na kraju, relativno skoro, tu je bio i onaj seoski put
> 
> 
> 
> Bem ti život, moram da završavam post, ovo smara nastavak SLEDI...
> ---------------- >





caribrod said:


> ---------------- >
> Koga mrzi da čeka ili da čita moje opservacije može da ide na:
> 
> http://rtcaribrod.rs/sr/%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE-%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%98%D0%B0-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%BE%D1%80-10-%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80-5%D0%B1-%D1%82%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BB/
> 
> Zakačili su celu slikovnicu...
> Ovo je poslednji most pre Prisjanskog puta i nadvožnjaka, levi je sa izolacijom, preko njega će uskoro i asfalt:
> 
> 
> 
> Pošto ova ekipa razvlači onu mrežu:
> 
> 
> 
> Finišeri su (bili) spremni, kreće se u levoj od mesta gde sada prolazi put za Prisjan, desna je na 1. BNS od prethodnog propusta do belog kamiona
> 
> 
> 
> na mestu starog stuba iskopana je rupa, postavljena ona crna cerada i sada se popunjava, stara dama još leži na trasi
> 
> 
> 
> nadvožnjak Prisjanskog puta, čini mi se da ima urađenu kolovoznu ploču na obe polovine, još trotoari, izolacija, asfalt, ograde...
> 
> 
> 
> odmah posle njega u levoj je odrađena cementna stabilizacija, a pored je ogroman kanal, koji je sveže izbetoniran
> 
> 
> 
> a bogami će i desna uskoro biti na stabilizaciji, mada će prvo verovatno raditi 1. BNS u levoj da bi moglo da se prolazi
> 
> 
> 
> Nastavak SLEDI...
> --------------------- >





caribrod said:


> --------------------- >
> Od propusta između 2 nadvožnjaka kreće 2. sloj u desnoj, a odskora i u levoj (na snimku se završava), s tom razlikom što je i sam propust levo asfaltiran
> 
> 
> 
> 2. nadvožnjak (atarskog puta) izgleda bolje od prisjanskog, a na prethodnom snimku se vidi ekipa, koja mu radi i rampe, ima i kegle ispod
> 
> 
> 
> sad je leva u prednosti u odnosu na desnu, utoliko što ima i mostovske konstrukcije sa 2 sloja BNS, 1. propust posle 2. nadvožnjaka:
> 
> 
> 
> isto je i na 2, propustu, s tim što se ovde vidi i ekipa, koja dovršava desni propust i priprema ga za izolaciju i kasnije asfalt
> 
> 
> 
> ovo je 3. i poslednji propust pre železničkog podvožnjaka, on je čini se spreman za HI i asfalt
> 
> 
> 
> dugačak nasip pre pruge i petlje Pirot istok
> 
> 
> 
> podvožnjak pruge, po PPPPN dvokolosečne za vozove velike brzine, od njega kreće petlja Pirot istok i neke lepe novine
> 
> 
> 
> Nastavak SLEDI...
> --------------------- >





caribrod said:


> ------------------------ >
> Prva dobra vest je da je asfaltirana veza Pirot istok - Niš, na slici levo, deo između železničkog i podvožnjaka petlje, i sami nadvožnjaci,
> 
> 
> 
> tako da je u levoj sada bukvalno sve na 2 sloja asfalta incl. mostovske konstrukcije od propusta između 2 nadvožnjaka do deonice Trace
> 
> 
> 
> desno su odavno asfaltirane veze isklučenje sa AP iz Niša ka Pirotu i uključenje iz Pirota ka Dimitrovgradu, iza je podvožnjak magistralnog
> 
> 
> 
> AP levo i IIA259 desno, kraj deonice Aktora, ali mi je ovde bitno što se u desnoj rade šahtovi koji se završavaju neposredno pre SMA
> 
> 
> 
> na samom kraju su odrađeni i sada nastavljaju dalje, možda i opale SMA u junu, videćemo, mada ne verujem...
> 
> 
> 
> pogled na odavno završeni sektor 6, početak deonice Trace Pirot istok - Dimitrovgrad
> 
> 
> 
> Nastavak SLEDI...
> -------------------- >





caribrod said:


> ----------------------- >
> 
> Sada okret ka petlji, desno novi portal i levo od njega majstori koji rade šahtove, stigli su skoro do nadvožnjaka magistralnog
> 
> 
> 
> ovo je sjajan pogled na celu petlju Pirot istok, tipa truba, vide se sve veze, magistralni, skretanje za Držinu i buduća naplatna rampa PI desno
> 
> 
> 
> desno je naplatna rampa i devijacija IIA259, koja će je obilaziti, kao i trokraka raskrsnica za one koji silaze sa AP na IIA259 i obrnuto
> 
> 
> 
> za kraj pogled na novoasfaltiranu vezu PI-Niš, finalno spajanje sa magistralnim, koji postale veza ka naplatnoj, tek kad puste devijaciju
> 
> 
> 
> To je to! Važna napomena je da su ovo slike od petka, te da je sada verovatno dobar deo od prisjanskog puta ka devijaciji već na 2. BNS.
> Posle pada bandere, mislim da se fokus seli na neke druge kritične tačke, po meni nije realno, ali je moguće da za 40 dana na 5B bude i SMA!
> Dva su trenutno malo veća izazova: 1. Nadvožnjak Prisjanskog puta i 2. Deo petlje Pirot istok oko naplatne.
> Naplatna ko naplatna trenutno i nije nešto bitna, neće skoro naplata, ali moraju da puste devijaciju oko nje i da je spoje sa AP i devijacijom.
> Nadvožnjak prisjanskog puta mora da se ubrza, jer Prisjanci trenutno kruže, a pipav je posao i samo izmeštanje na nadvožnjak novom rampom.
> Problem je što se prisjanski trenutno ukršta u nivou sa autoputem, to nikako neće biti dozvoljeno, čak i ako puštaju autoput na 2 sloja BNS.
> Taj usek od ~800m, što se tiče same trase ne bi trebalo da predstavlja problem. Leva je 1/2 na stabilizaciji, verovatno naredne nedelje i na 1.BNS.
> Logično mi je da sada najpre dovrše desnu do rupe od bandere, jer je 1. sloj asfalta bukvalno do rupe i put za Prisjan prelazi desnu preko asfalta.
> To bi mogli da završe za nekih 15-ak dana i da onda pređu u levu, naravno da sve usklade i sa izmeštanjem puta na nadvožnjak.
> Leva će od početka do kraja sa izuzetkom useka biti na 2 sloja asfalta do kraja naredne nedelje, dok u desnoj ostaju i mostovi i propusti.
> Ostaje i devijacija kod BluE, ali mislim da je to znate već čiji dim, em je kratko, em je privremena saobraćajnica, pa nije zahtevna kao autoput.
> Biće zanimljivo ispratiti dinamiku do kraja juna, prolazno vreme im je srednje žalosno, naredne nedelje možda ih posetim sa zemlje...
> Vreme im ne ide na ruku, samo od četvrtka do danas suvo, od danas popodne cele naredne nedelje promenjivo go.njivo, moguća kiša svaki dan.
> Od vremena će zavisiti i da li će, u kojoj meri i odakle biti mojih slikovnica.
> 
> KRAJ!!!


----------



## danny_cbu

Stefan-SRB said:


> Maybe end of the year. hno:
> *A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to 2017) – project – map
> 
> Probably next year.There is too much work. :bash:
> *A1:* Grdelica – Caricina dolina 11.8km (September 2013 to April 2017) – project – map
> *A1:* Caricina dolina – south of Vladicin han 14.3km (September 2013 to May 2017) – project – map


Can someone please update constantly the serbian highways completion dates?


----------



## keokiracer

danny_cbu said:


> Can someone please update constantly the serbian highways completion dates?


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128578093#post128578093


----------



## panchevo

danny_cbu said:


> Can someone please update constantly the serbian highways completion dates?


not even god can do that...


----------



## CrazySerb

It's getting increasingly busy on the most recently begun stretch of A2 motorway, Surcin-Obrenovac section...


----------



## CrazySerb

On the same day Fiat presented the newly restyled Fiat 500L model at its Kragujevac plant, minister of infrastructure promised completion of long-awaited, and crucial to the auto-plant expressway ....




> *Serbia to complete Kragujevac-Batocina motorway construction in H1'18*
> 
> BELGRADE (Serbia), May 25 (SeeNews) – Serbian infrastructure minister Zorana Mihajlovic said on Thursday the construction of the 24 km-long motorway connecting Kragujevac to Batocina will be completed in the first half of 2018.
> 
> Serbian state-owned company PZP Kragujevac is expected to complete the construction of the 18.5 km-long Zirovnica-Kragujevac stretch of the motorway by the end of June 2017, Mihajlovic said in a statement.
> 
> A tender for the construction of the 5 km-long Batocina bypass will be called after September, following completion of drafting of project documents.
> 
> The future motorway in central Serbia is of considerable importance, as it will connect Kragujevac, the country's fourth largest city, to the Trans-European Transport Corridor X, Mihajlovic added.
> 
> Corridor X is projected to connect Salzburg in Austria to the Greek port of Thessaloniki, passing through Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and Macedonia.


----------



## Theijs

Who on this forum is able to check if the Zirovnica - Kragujevac section on road 24 will indeed finally open by the end of June?


----------



## CrazySerb

A4 starting to look somewhat decent...


----------



## Singidunum

Inner City Semi-Ring Road final connection https://goo.gl/maps/GuVy7PEct392



Саша Бг;140388400 said:


> Први слој асфалта у последњем делу УМП-а - од Омладинских бригада до Тошиног бунара:
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/jyggx471b/]post a picture[/URL]
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/f3mryu8pr/]upload a picture[/URL]
> 
> Угао УМП-а и Омладинских бригада:
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/4xe6fuobj/]free image upload[/URL]
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/mq4c1guxr/]free upload image[/URL]
> 
> ..............
> 
> Део пре Омладинских бригада, поглед с пруге:
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/d84l1f99b/]gif hosting[/URL]


----------



## CrazySerb

Subotica bypass motorway, so-called Y-branch is finally out of hibernation... for how long, nobody knows :dunno:


----------



## CrazySerb

CrazySerb said:


> Subotica bypass motorway, so-called Y-branch is finally out of hibernation... for how long, nobody knows :dunno:




^^

Subotica - petlja "Jug" (South")


----------



## CrazySerb

*Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway, Dimitrovrad bypass section

01.06.2017*


----------



## CrazySerb

While I'm personally not a fan of this guy (too slimy for my taste), it was interesting to see the outgoing PM, now President Vucic, surrounding himself with panels showing various infrastructure projects for hist last media conference as PM ... it seems that in coming years, as Serbia winds down construction of its most crucial corridors, in addition to turning its attention to railway projects, emphasis will be placed on A5 (inter-connector between Corridor's 10 & 11) as well as Nis-Pristina motorway...


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic.... (slow news day : )


----------



## CrazySerb

Just FYI - if anybody's traveling on A1 towards Niš these days .... you might think war has begun, but don't worry, its just Police Day preparations for this Sunday's parade:







So yeah, just a rehearsal...


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> you might think war has begun


Has it ever ended?


----------



## CrazySerb

First SAT Patrol of the season - to Chalkidiki in Greece via Bulgaria:






Next patrol will be also to Greece, but via FYROM.


----------



## aubergine72

They basically show the same thing every year. How is it still on the air?


----------



## belerophon

CrazySerb said:


> Just a nice pic.... (slow news day : )


It has a nice visitor center. And now as the road does not go through they do alot of reconstruction. But i was there on wednesday. Its closed only on wednesdays


----------



## CrazySerb

aubergine72 said:


> They basically show the same thing every year. How is it still on the air?


They're not trying to be a travel show, but merely present the current driving conditions for hordes of Serbian tourists,
over a million of which are expected to visit Greece this summer.


----------



## CrazySerb

New fountain on Slavija square roundabout .... Tirana would be proud


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade set to follow in Prague's footsteps...




> *Belgrade to get a tunnel between Savska and Dunavska*
> 
> 02 June 2017
> 
> A tunnel is to be built between the Belgrade city areas of Savska and Dunavska Padina at a cost between €100-130 million, according to the mayor.
> 
> 
> Project design was done Ces Cowi which was awarded a tender worth nearly €198,000 by the Directorate for Construction Land.
> 
> The 9.6m-wide tunnel will be nearly 2km long and lay around 38m below ground.
> 
> Work, however, is not expected to start until the end of 2018 and take around 30 months.


----------



## CrazySerb

It's not exactly the new bridge to Russia's Crimea, but still easily my second favorite bridge currently U/C in Europe ... documentary about the construction of new Zezelj bridge in NOvi Sad.

With the main support column now practically complete, the two main spans of the bridge will be connected in July :cheers:


----------



## Stefan-SRB

A2 section Ub-Lajkovac.Not in use.


----------



## Stavros86

CrazySerb said:


> First SAT Patrol of the season - to Chalkidiki in Greece via Bulgaria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next patrol will be also to Greece, but via FYROM.


My God, the section south of Sidirokastro (around 30:00 in the video's timeline) is in such a bad shape, that is embarrassing even for my country's current economic situation.mg:

At least, last Friday, the blocked section appearing in ~30:27, was given to traffic, so now we do not have to go through the traffic lights shown in the video.


----------



## Barak Obmana

What is REALLY embarrassing for Greece is lack of controlled access motorway between Thessalonian ring road to Evzonoi. That Siderokastro road is of a much lesser importance.


----------



## tfd543

Evzonoi-polikastro is 2x2 but yes it needs to be upgraded at some point.


----------



## grykaerugoves

CrazySerb said:


> New fountain on Slavija square roundabout .... Tirana would be proud


Why are you provocing things here... talk about Servian road infrastructure or stay out.


----------



## CrazySerb

Seven new toll booths are currently U/C, and additional 11 are being expanded..

Near SUbotica...


----------



## ottomanor

Are the exact opening dates of A4 section (Pirot-Gradinje) published by the goverment? End of June 2017 was mentioned last week but not the exact day yet http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128578093&postcount=23


----------



## CrazySerb

Diaspora coming back for summer vacations = insane six hour waits at Horgos border crossing (HU border). :nuts:


----------



## Theijs

CrazySerb said:


> Second SAT Patrol to Greece


Any 3rd SAT Patrol for 2017?


----------



## CrazySerb

Of course...

Belgade to Budva, via Morača canyon...






Next week's should be particularly interesting - Belgrade to my favorite town in Boka Kotor Bay, Herceg Novi via Serb Republic's towns of Visegrad & Trebinje :yes:


----------



## Festin

CrazySerb said:


> Diaspora coming back for summer vacations = insane six hour waits at Horgos border crossing (HU border). :nuts:


Which of the alternatives do they recommend? 
Do many use the one in Kelibija?


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> Diaspora coming back for summer vacations = insane six hour waits at Horgos border crossing (HU border). :nuts:


Why don't some of these people fly - that's what airplanes were invented for :bash:


----------



## garet12

Robertkc said:


> Why don't some of these people fly - that's what airplanes were invented for :bash:


Because plane tickets are insanely expensive this time of the year.


----------



## tfd543

As the officer says in the video, you have a good deal of crossing points around the one at the highway. Of all of them, only Kelebija can be used if you're not serbian citizen and non-EU citizen. The others only let serbian and EU citizens go through and they have limited opening hours from 7-19 every day. In this way, you can filter the Turks away that only have Turkish citizenship. However there are EU laws that says that you can even use these crossings if only one of your close relatives are joining your journey, that is your wife, brother or sister (dont know if it goes more far away than that) if this person is a EU citizen. In this matter, also Norwegian, Swiss and Icelandic citizens are counted as EU citizens.


----------



## nabludatel50

Robertkc said:


> Why don't some of these people fly - that's what airplanes were invented for :bash:


Cheaper is a plane naturally. I've been working for years on this road.
The scenario is the following - tugged cars with luggage, screaming children, many thousands of cars on the same day. Upon coming from Turkey they carry drugs, returning - the money from them. They can not verify them in any way more than 0.001%.


----------



## Festin

tfd543 said:


> As the officer says in the video, you have a good deal of crossing points around the one at the highway. Of all of them, only Kelebija can be used if you're not serbian citizen and non-EU citizen. The others only let serbian and EU citizens go through and they have limited opening hours from 7-19 every day. In this way, you can filter the Turks away that only have Turkish citizenship. However there are EU laws that says that you can even use these crossings if only one of your close relatives are joining your journey, that is your wife, brother or sister (dont know if it goes more far away than that) if this person is a EU citizen. In this matter, also Norwegian, Swiss and Icelandic citizens are counted as EU citizens.


So EU citizen can not use Kelibija? 
Seems weird, I would at least understand border controll which only allow the the citizen of the two countries.


----------



## tfd543

Festin said:


> So EU citizen can not use Kelibija?
> Seems weird, I would at least understand border controll which only allow the the citizen of the two countries.


No buddy. Kelebija is international. Everybody can use it. If from Hungary, take the route 55 because its much wider than local roads and then go for the 53 route. If from Serbia, then there is no way to avoid Subotica center but take is as an adventure...  Have a safe journey.


----------



## satanism

Festin said:


> So EU citizen can not use Kelibija?
> Seems weird, I would at least understand border controll which only allow the the citizen of the two countries.


Аs an EU citizen, you can go through all border points. I have crossed at all points, west of Roszke-Koszut.Apart from the weird looks, it was all fine. I have also seen people with turkish passports cross at Backi Vinogradi, so I guess at peak times, they close their eyes.


----------



## panda80

nabludatel50 said:


> Cheaper is a plane naturally. I've been working for years on this road.
> The scenario is the following - tugged cars with luggage, screaming children, many thousands of cars on the same day. Upon coming from Turkey they carry drugs, returning - the money from them. They can not verify them in any way more than 0.001%.


Plane is cheaper if you are maybe 2 persons, travelling by low-cost airline without luggage. But these people are travelling 4-5 in a car, with a lot of luggage. 
Also another avantage of the car is that you travel from door to door in just one vehicle without having to change the means of transportation. For many travelling from Germany to Anatolia a trip by plane means: 
1. travelling by bus/taxi to the nearest train station
2. travelling by train to the nearest airport with maybe 1-2-3 train changes on the way
3. travelling by plane to Ankara having to change plane either in Germany (München, Frankfurt, etc.) or in Istanbul
4. travelling by bus from Ankara to your village, that can be 4-500 km away. It can be that there is no direct bus connection and you have to travel with 2 buses.

All these can lead to a 2 day journey, even if the plane trip takes just 3 hours.

Another aspect is that you maybe need the car on the holiday to travel around, visit your relatives etc. You also want to show your relatives what a nice car you managed to buy in the last time, since your last visit.

Because of these aspects, there are still many that prefer to travel home by car, and not take the plane.


----------



## Gedeon

There is an alternative: Optima Express train. You can board a car in Villach, travel in a sleeper coach through Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and Bulgaria and after 30 hours you are in Edirne, fresh to continue your journey with a car.

http://www.optimatours.de/uber_optima.php?lang=EN


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ With a family of four you have to pay € 1770 for a return trip with the Optima Express. Few people want to pay that kind of money to save 1 - 2 days of driving.


----------



## stickedy

Gedeon said:


> There is an alternative: Optima Express train. You can board a car in Villach, travel in a sleeper coach through Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and Bulgaria and after 30 hours you are in Edirne, fresh to continue your journey with a car.
> 
> http://www.optimatours.de/uber_optima.php?lang=EN


:lol::lol:

Expensive as hell


----------



## aubergine72

Every summer we are reminded of how well Germany integrates its guestworkers.


----------



## panda80

aubergine72 said:


> Every summer we are reminded of how well Germany integrates its guestworkers.


These people are not coming just from Germany, but from all Western Europe. You have to take into account that there are at least 3 million turks in Western Europe, that still have connection to their home country. It happens exactly like this with romanians living in Italy, France or Spain, almost all of them are spending their holiday in Romania.


----------



## CrazySerb

For the first time, we have some sort of official confirmation in regards to A2 - during the meeting between the managers of Chinese CRBC and Montenegrin PM, it has been revelead that apparently the Serbian Government has reached an agreement with the Chinese company to undertake the project of building the motorway south of Pozega towards the Montenegrin border.

This entire stretch is currently being filmed by drones, after the Chinese signed a contract with a local aerial survey company in May.


----------



## ottomanor

aubergine72 said:


> Every summer we are reminded of how well Germany integrates its guestworkers.


They are not guestworkers anymore, just Europeans.


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic, Belgrade's Slavija square with the new roundabout fountain


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Why? Because His Majesty, Monsignor Don Vućić promised that so many times and the Lady, always virgin, Mihajlović confimed that.
Have you got any doubt?!


----------



## panchevo

I most certainly not!

Moreover, I am absolutely convinced that the entire A4 motorway is already finished back in December 2016 as the dear leader and virgin zorana promised at the end of 2015...who am I to judge those apostles of wisdom...


----------



## maroje85

CrazySerb said:


> Well, what to say - first, deadlines in Serbia are quite meaningless. Contractors obviously don't adhere to them and the toothless political apparatus doesn't have any mechanisms in place that would enforce serious monetary penalties.


this lady is a MILF :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## panchevo

^^MILFs are supposed to be hot, and this organic thing (when not wearing a tone of makeup) looks more like a transvestite on crack...


----------



## CrazySerb

Little something from Belgrade's motorway ring-road...

doubling-up of the city's Ostruznica bridge progressing, albeit at a snail's pace 



Svetivoda said:


> Prodjoh danas. Obezbedjenje je i dalje veoma ljubazno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilo bi zanimljivo da ovo stepeniste ostane i nakon zavrsetka


----------



## CrazySerb

Now something from the A1 motorway towards our beloved Greece...


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## CrazySerb

From A1 we're gonna jump over to A4....where the last stage of works on long-delayed Dimitrovgrad bypass section has finally begun today...


----------



## gogo3o

Траце гроуп sounds a bit funny to me.

Any pics from inside the Manayle and Predeyane tunnels on A1?


----------



## Lollin




----------



## CrazySerb

Slow news day so...

Novelty on Serbian roads, first charger for electric vehicles, such as Tesla, installed
on A1, Presevo toll gate ...


----------



## keber

That is the most stupid idea - charging *on the motorway* beside tollbooths without any other amenities? Not to mention safety when trucks are running with almost full speed half a meter from standing vehicle. 5 km from this location there is a petrol station that has a toilet and a shop and it could easily be put there.


----------



## Theijs

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*



keber said:


> That is the most stupid idea - charging *on the motorway* beside tollbooths without any other amenities? Not to mention safety when trucks are running with almost full speed half a meter from standing vehicle. 5 km from this location there is a petrol station that has a toilet and a shop and it could easily be put there.



It's a quick and dirty solution. Most probably the oil company that owns the petrol station doesn't want users of the 'electric' competition to use its facilities, like in my own country.

In which direction is this recharger placed?


----------



## stickedy

Based on the picture and a look at the satellite images, it's located in direction of Belgrade after the toll gate. There is some kind of parking lane there, so not really a problem, although not optimal


----------



## CrazySerb

* 2,000,000 VIEWS* :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Short news report from A4...


----------



## CrazySerb

Very interesting, after a bunch of largely insignificant firms on A1 and A4, today it was the Chinese, in the presence of their ambassador, that got a ribbing for their not up to par/slower pace of the work on two sections of A2 motorway by the minister of infrastructure, aka "MILF" 

She's finally growing some balls :yes:


----------



## atpanos

CrazySerb said:


> Short news report from A4...


Hi there,
thanks for your daily updates.

Can anyone tell me the status of motorway from nis to Bulgaria?

In April I drove that piece and only the first part was open. Are there any opening dates in the next days for the other parts?. I will come across this road in 3 weeks...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there even roundabouts at either end of the opened section? Google Earth has a satellite image of Subotica dated 19 July 2017 (only 1 month old) and shows no roundabouts.


----------



## tfd543

They have been talking about this bypass for 30 years. Anyway its better than nothing because it will be slightly shorter from the highway to Kelebija border crossing.


----------



## smokiboy

Reading some Serbian Press reports during the last few days it looks like *2019 *will be the year of completion for most under-constrution Serbian Motorways.

The *Beograd By-Pass Motorway* is 'supposed' to be completed to A1 [E75] by 2019. (more likely 2020 for this section) I assume this means 2x2+1.
http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2017&mm=08&dd=21&nav_id=1295462

Both *A1 *to Macedonian border, and *A4* to Bulgarian border should also be fully completed some time in 2019.

And the *Subotica Y Bypass* may be completed in late 2018, or more likely 2019.

As well the *A2* from Beograd to Čačak should be fully completed in 2019.

All in all Serbia is very slow to complete these major infrastructure projects. After these motorways are completed I think the priorities should be:

1. The Fruška Gora Highway linking Novi Sad with the A3 [E70].

2. Continuation of the Beograd By-Pass Motorway with a bridge over the Danube at Vinča, and on towards Pančevo and later to the Romanian border.

3. Low Priority, but eventual continuation of *A2* to MNE border from Čačak, first as Half motorway, and later as full when demand warrants. Also a westerly highway towards BiH from Čačak/Užice.

Just my thoughts.
Cheers


----------



## smokiboy

I forgot to mention that the Kragujevac Expressway to A1 [E75] should be completed by 2018 or more likely 2019.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of unfinished roads....

One of our forumers is a hiker, and he took these photos of a long-abandoned road project in southwestern Serbia... one day, maybe they will find money to finish it, but for now, it remains an attraction for avid mountain climbers 

One of these tunnels was used for the filming of Serbian cult classic "Pretty village, pretty flame".



edis_mumin said:


> Planinar sam. Pre dve nedelje sam imao zanimljivu akciju, kroz kanjon Mileševke. Ovim kanjonom je trebao da prođe novi put Prijepolje - Aljinovići - Sjenica. Krajem 80-tih je počela gradnja puta, probijeno je 7 tunela i onda je počeo raspad SFRJ. I tu se stalo. Danas tuneli sablasno stoje, vremenom su ih i odroni počeli zatrpavati. U prvom tunelu u nizu je snimljen film Lepa sela, lepo gore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evo kako to izgleda (slika preuzeta sa interneta)


----------



## stickedy

Where is that?


----------



## Alex_ZR

stickedy said:


> Where is that?


Prijepolje-Sjenica.


----------



## CrazySerb

While possibly not as attention-grabbing project as the new bridge to Russia's Crimea, the launching of the new Zezelj bridge in Novi Sad has also quietly begun today... :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Meanwhile, Belgraders were just told they will have to wait at least an additional year for their new Danube bridge...due to expropriation, design and other issues.

New Ada Huja bridge, part of the city's new outer ring-road, is now not expected to be completed until at least 2022.


----------



## mpeculea

CrazySerb said:


> Speaking of unfinished roads....
> 
> One of our forumers is a hiker, and he took these photos of a long-abandoned road project in southwestern Serbia... one day, maybe they will find money to finish it, but for now, it remains an attraction for avid mountain climbers
> 
> One of these tunnels was used for the filming of Serbian cult classic "Pretty village, pretty flame".


Beautyful region. very scenic.
A pitty, the road isn't finished.


----------



## Singidunum

Dimitrovgrad bypass almost finished


----------



## Дisiдent

Strabag 
The biggest toll station of the country is completed now. With a contract value of approx. € 14 million and a construction time of 16 months, all works are finished successfully.



















http://karriere.strabag.com/databas...177004026F4&men1=7&men2=undefined&sid=700&h=7


----------



## smokiboy

It is massive. Much bigger than either the toll station at Šimanoci/Krnješevci, or the one near Stara Pazova. Are there plans for these to be expanded?


----------



## CrazySerb

About a kilometer long, tunnel Brancic, part of A2's Ljig-Lajkovac section, was partially bored through a few days ago.

This tunnel remains the main obstacle for the timely opening of the two A2 section - Obrenovac-Ub (26km) & LJig-Lajkovac(24km) - due to rough terrain that has caused all sorts of delays, it won't be ready until at least late Spring 2018.

Meanwhile, negotiations are underway with the Chinese for the next section of Belgrade-Bar motoroway (A2) - Preljina-Pozega (31km), as well as the future A5 motorway, that is supposed to link Belgrade-Bar(A2) with Belgrade-Nis (A1) motorways.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^

A2 motorway...


----------



## Theijs

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*



Дisiдent;142120238 said:


> Strabag
> 
> The biggest toll station of the country is completed now. With a contract value of approx. € 14 million and a construction time of 16 months, all works are finished successfully.


How long does it take to earn that investment back?


----------



## Theijs

Theijs said:


> Дisiдent;142120238 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strabag
> 
> The biggest toll station of the country is completed now. With a contract value of approx. € 14 million and a construction time of 16 months, all works are finished successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> How long does it take to earn that investment back?
Click to expand...


----------



## atpanos

Singidunum said:


> Dimitrovgrad bypass almost finished


Is there an opening date for this section?


----------



## Singidunum

Pirot bypass


----------



## satanism

atpanos said:


> Is there an opening date for this section?


Wednesday.

Though on this section this is subject to change even at this stage....


----------



## tfd543

lampsakos21 said:


> I passed from the Niš preševo Highway section three days ago. Despite the significant progress made there are still three crucial points that are behind schedule in my opinion .. they need at least six more months to see the completion of the road ... so April of 2018 is the most probable month of inauguration if that tract ......


For the whole section or are you talking about Srpska Kuca-Levosoje ?


----------



## CrazySerb

With the recent opening of new motorway stretches in Serb Republic & Serbia, new highway map was created by one of our forumers....


----------



## grykaerugoves

Is it just me or does Bosnia have less motorways than the Republic of Kosovo (RKS)?


----------



## Karaborsa

how is the progress between nis and pirot? is it finished?


----------



## BL2

^^the map is up to date.


grykaerugoves said:


> Is it just me or does Bosnia have less motorways than the Republic of Kosovo (RKS)?


it is you, because Bosnia has more km than Kosovo and Metohija province. 177km full profile motorway is in use.


----------



## CrazySerb

Looks like European funding has finally been secured for the Nis-Pristina motorway....
Good thing, since we weren't gonna finance this one ourselves.



> *Construction of Nis-Pristina motorway next year*
> 
> 
> Belgrade, 4 Oct 2017 – Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic stated today that the construction of the first section of the Nis-Merdare-Pristina motorway, from Nis to Plocnik, according to the plan of the government and the European Investment banks (EIB), will begin next year.
> 
> 
> Mihajlovic, who met with Director of the EIB for the Western Balkans Dubravka Negre, pointed out the importance of the so-called "motorway of peace", which will pass through Serbia in the length of 77 km, i.e., through Toplica and Nis districts.
> 
> She expressed the belief that this €212 million road can only bring new jobs and additional investments for more than half a million people living in those districts.
> 
> According to Mihajlovic, finalisation of the preliminary project funded by the Fund for the Western Balkans is under way, while the government has completed a spatial plan that will soon be considered at the session of this body.
> 
> Dimitrovgrad has approved €77 million of EU grant, which will be combined with EIB investments and funds from the government of Serbia in expropriation.


----------



## grykaerugoves

CrazySerb said:


> Looks like European funding has finally been secured for the Nis-Pristina motorway....
> Good thing, since we weren't gonna finance this one ourselves.


Will they only be funding from Nishë to the border with Republic of Kosovo?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autoput Kragujevac - Batočina*

The second carriageway of Autoput Kragujevac - Batočina opened to traffic near Žirovnica. It is 3.88 km long. 

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.p...aćaj-deonica-auto-puta-žirovnica-kragujevac-3

June 2017 Google Earth imagery shows a temporary (?) roundabout at Žirovnica.


----------



## smokiboy

Isn't there a new toll station being built near Subotica? And I thought the old station near Sirig is to be removed.


----------



## smokiboy

CrazySerb said:


> With Serbia slowly wrapping up work on its most crucial "Coridor 10" series of highways, the second motorway between Belgrade & Novi Sad is once again being mentioned, with October 6th as the date some initial design contracts are likely to be signed...


This motorway is not necessary. At best it could be a 'fast road' or 'brzi put.' It could have round-abouts at intersections.


----------



## Alex_ZR

smokiboy said:


> This motorway is not necessary. At best it could be a 'fast road' or 'brzi put.' It could have round-abouts at intersections.


You can read the text above the map.


----------



## lampsakos21

tfd543 said:


> For the whole section or are you talking about Srpska Kuca-Levosoje ?




I ma referring at the grdelica - Vladimir Han . Srpska Luca -levosoje it will need a couple of months to be completed


----------



## tfd543

lampsakos21 said:


> I ma referring at the grdelica - Vladimir Han . Srpska Luca -levosoje it will need a couple of months to be completed


hard to say. I think they will need the whole 2018 construction year. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-zL2rcV6FE

Look at the video, its dated end of September and a lot is still needed.


----------



## lampsakos21

tfd543 said:


> hard to say. I think they will need the whole 2018 construction year. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-zL2rcV6FE
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the video, its dated end of September and a lot is still needed.




I saw that most of the job is needed at the southern junction with the highway ... but yes still they need a lot of job out there


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade-Bar (Corridor 11) motorway...two more sections due by the end of November


----------



## CrazySerb

Zezelj bridge update...


----------



## CrazySerb

Novi Sad-Zrenjanin & Zrenjanin-Belgrade projects signed....:cheers:



> *Preparations for construction of fast roads Novi Sad-Zrenjanin and Zrenjanin-Borca start*
> 10/06/2017 - 12:51
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure, prof. Dr Zorana Mihajlovic, and the Prime Minister of the AP of Vojvodina, Igor Mirovic, today signed a Protocol on cooperation on the preparation of planned and technical documentation for the projects Novi Sad-Zrenjanin and Zrenjanin-Borca.
> 
> The protocol signed during the joint session of the governments of the Republic of Serbia and AP Vojvodina, which is being held today in Belgrade, is the first step in the construction of two important roads for Banat and Vojvodina, which will enable Novi Sad, Belgrade and Zrenjanin to be even better connected.
> 
> For the first road there will be a preliminary design with a feasibility study for the construction of two more lanes in the existing regulation of the state road IB of row no. 12, on the Novi Sad-Zrenjanin section. The second project envisages the development of a spatial plan for a special purpose area and a conceptual project with a feasibility study on the construction of the state road I B line number 13 for the section Zrenjanin-Borca.
> 
> Preparation of planning and technical documentation will be financed from the republic and provincial budgets, in the amount of 50 percent.
> 
> *By signing the protocol, an agreement was reached between the Deputy Prime Minister and the provincial prime minister from February on the joint preparation of technical documentation for these two sections, so that the projects Zrenjanin-Borca and Novi Sad-Zrenjanin were ready for implementation when the current works on Corridor 10 and Corridor 11 were completed.*
> 
> The total value of infrastructure projects implemented in Vojvodina in 2017 and 2018 is about 1.2 billion euros, and in order to better co-ordinate the republic and the province in February 2017, a joint Working Group was established to monitor the implementation of infrastructure projects on the territory of AP Vojvodina.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
These will be expressways, similar to the Kragujevac-Batocina road...


----------



## lampsakos21

CrazySerb said:


> Novi Sad-Zrenjanin & Zrenjanin-Belgrade projects signed....:cheers:




The fastest way from Novi Sad to Timisoara is through jasa tomic . But I understand that they have better custom services at jimbolia . Maybe they will do a new frontier with Romania where the map indicates ?


----------



## Alex_ZR

lampsakos21 said:


> The fastest way from Novi Sad to Timisoara is through jasa tomic . But I understand that they have better custom services at jimbolia . Maybe they will do a new frontier with Romania where the map indicates ?


Map has nothing to do with that news, it's out of date.


----------



## smokiboy

Considering that this new highway will link to the proposed Užice-Sarajevo motorway it will be part of a new central east-west corridor. Given that, I think the link from A5 to A1 should be at Deligrad, even though it would be more costly. That way you have better flow to Niš and further east to Sofia and beyond, while you still have good connectivity to the north on A1 from Deligrad.


----------



## Arnorian

If someone is driving from Sofia to Sarajevo 10 km longer trip is not much. The main responsibility is to Serbian drivers and taxpayers.


----------



## smokiboy

Arnorian, it seems you and I are the only ones interested in this discussion, so be it.

How did you get 10km longer? Deligrad-Pojate-Kruševac is about 45km. Deligrad-Kruševac would be roughly 20km, as a direct route with tunnels. So your route is about 20-25km longer. Anyway, I just think you have to consider traffic from Southern Serbia and beyond, as well as more northerly areas.

What do you think that instead of the proposed Niš-Priština motorway, a Priština-K.Mitrovica-Trstenik route? For the Kosovars (and Macedonians) they would be linked to A5 with this new motorway. For Serbia, Kopaonik (major tourist area), Mitrovica and this part of Serbia would now have motorway access to central Serbia and beyond.


----------



## CrazySerb

New toll ramp completed on A1 motorway near Subotica...






This summer season (July & August), revenue from highway toll collection has gone up 22,15% compared
to the previous year.


----------



## Arnorian

smokiboy said:


> How did you get 10km longer? Deligrad-Pojate-Kruševac is about 45km. Deligrad-Kruševac would be roughly 20km, as a direct route with tunnels.


I'm getting 44 vs 32 km on Google Maps on present roads. Naturally a motorway would be a bit shorter, so it's about 15 km.




smokiboy said:


> What do you think that instead of the proposed Niš-Priština motorway, a Priština-K.Mitrovica-Trstenik route? For the Kosovars (and Macedonians) they would be linked to A5 with this new motorway. For Serbia, Kopaonik (major tourist area), Mitrovica and this part of Serbia would now have motorway access to central Serbia and beyond.


Niš-Prokuplje-Beloljin is needed. The part beyond is not.

A motorway through the Ibar valley is out of the question. It would be far too expensive.

This is a motorway/expressway network that would be enough for the foreseeable future.


----------



## CrazySerb

Great overall plan, just one thing really I'd like to add .... we'd be fools to ignore the ever increasing role of the planned "Via Carpatia" corridor - practically planned as a "Serbia-bypass" of sorts, dating back to 1990's.

So, we should build our "Corridor East", via Pozarevac & Negotin, to grab traffic and pocket precious toll revenue :yes:


----------



## Arnorian

It would be very expensive, and traffic in that part is very low. It would make more sense to connect Vidin with A1 at Paraćin via Zaječar. An expressway would be more than enough.


----------



## smokiboy

^^This makes sense only if the Bulgarians are building Sofia-Vidin motorway. And if the Romanians are building, or will build, Bucharest-Calafat.


----------



## CrazySerb

We've finally gotten a tentative date for the, as I like to call it, "suggested" completion for Belgrade motorway bypasss - 2020. Let's see if they can honor that.

Sector C is also mentioned.



> Wednesday, 18.10.2017.| 09:03
> 
> 
> *MIHAJLOVIC: Section of bypass route around Belgrade from Ostruznica to Bubanj Potok to be completed by late 2020*
> 
> Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic talked to representatives of the company PowerChina, whose subsidiary Sinohydro is engaged in projects in Serbia, about the construction of the bypass route around Belgrade on October 17.
> 
> As the ministry reported, Mihajlovic said that the construction of the said route had been expected for 30 years.
> 
> – A commercial contract on the section from Ostruznica to Bubanj Potok was signed last year and we expect it to be completed by the end of 2020 – Mihajlovic said.
> 
> *She added that, in addition to an efficient realization of the project on the said section, the Government also aimed to have a commercial contract signed for the remaining 31 kilometers of the bypass route, from Bubanj Potok to Vinca and Pancevo, in the shortest amount of time possible.*
> 
> – We want Serbia to be the leader in cooperation with China in the field of infrastructure and the center for Chinese investments in this part of Europe – Mihajlovic said and added that the total value of infrastructural projects of Serbia and China amounted to around EUR 6 billion.


----------



## lampsakos21

Actuallly the Romanians will give priority first for the Craiova pitesti Highway . And the road between craiova and calafat it has been repaved two years ago . This highway in my opinion will boost the economy of the Serbian region of the iron gates , the vaincin archaeological sites ( prehistoric ) and the mountainous regions of east Serbia that are very beautiful . Also it will be near to serberno jezero ( silver lake ) and deliblatsko pesćara ( the one of two desert areas present in Europe ) and both of them are present in Serbia ( one there and one at subotica) .not to mention the strategic importance to connect Serbia with Black Sea through Romania


----------



## smokiboy

Ostružnica to Bubanj Potok is urgently needed, but Vinča to Pančevo is really not a high priority.


----------



## Arnorian

The Vinča bridge is a priority, because it will carry a rail track that is necessary for removal of tracks through Belgrade Waterfront area, which was promised to the Emirati investors.


----------



## Theijs

Arnorian said:


> The Vinča bridge is a priority, because it will carry a rail track that is necessary for removal of tracks through Belgrade Waterfront area, which was promised to the Emirati investors.


Any date scheduled date for the opening of the Vinča bridge?


----------



## CrazySerb

No, it's too far down the pipeline ... when it comes to new Danube bridges in Belgrade, the new Ada Huja bridge, part of the outer ring expressway (SMT), has absolute priority.

And we just heard even that project has been delayed by two years - probable opening now pushed back to 2022, due to design & land expropriation issues.


----------



## smokiboy

First they have to build it before they open it, and there is no scheduled construction date yet. Also the continuation of the ring road will be built first, for that it appears that they may begin later this year with late 2019 or 2020 for a completion date.


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, if construciton starts in 2019, with approx. 30-36 months needed, it could be opened in 2022.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of Belgrade's bypass bridges....work continues but very very slowly on doubling up the Ostruznica bridge:


----------



## smokiboy

Work is progressing slowly, but it looks like all the bridge support columns are done. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## YU-AMC

The existing 1+1 from Sarajevo to Uzice does not even get any serious traffic. Too many countries popped up.... I always rest in the evening in Visegrad when I drive from Belgrade. I can play with a ball on the street because it seems quiet. The reality is that the Yugo brotherhood is long gone hehe.


Now if I were to spend my cash or spread my chips, I would rather build Belgrade-Timisoara. The bigger firms have invested in Romania. That region also seems more stable to me. Uzice - Sarajevo should be left as 1+1. 




stickedy said:


> I think Republika Srpska want to build that motorway, too. At least ist leads from Belgrad directly to Pale. But I also want to do a lot... Just the money is missing and therefore the problem.
> 
> And if somebody looks at the terrain from the border to Sarajevo, he will see that it will be not easy to build a motorway there. This will cost a lot of money... And if there is enough traffic to justify this? I doubt it.


----------



## Theijs

YU-AMC said:


> I can play with a ball on the street because it seems quiet.


The existing 1+1 from Vrsač to Stamora Moravitza does not even get any serious traffic either.


----------



## CrazySerb

A milestone in reconstruction of Zezelj bridge :cheers:


----------



## Sineva

CrazySerb said:


> Great overall plan, just one thing really I'd like to add .... we'd be fools to ignore the ever increasing role of the planned "Via Carpatia" corridor - practically planned as a "Serbia-bypass" of sorts, dating back to 1990's.
> 
> So, we should build our "Corridor East", via Pozarevac & Negotin, to grab traffic and pocket precious toll revenue :yes:


I think it's exaggeration. Eastern Europe simply lacks good road connections. Every motorway is priceless. It simply connects CEE countries.


----------



## hammersklavier

CrazySerb said:


> We've finally gotten a tentative date for the, as I like to call it, "suggested" completion for Belgrade motorway bypasss - 2020. Let's see if they can honor that.
> 
> Sector C is also mentioned.


Out of curiosity, is there any reason why you guys are using transliterations of Roman letters instead of your own alphabet? I mean, the point of A, B, C etc in Roman alphabet languages is to suggest an order of progression just as C follows B follows A, and a straight transliteration loses that shade of nuance.


----------



## svt11

Why did you call it Ada Huja bridge :lol: ?


----------



## Arnorian

hammersklavier said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any reason why you guys are using transliterations of Roman letters instead of your own alphabet? I mean, the point of A, B, C etc in Roman alphabet languages is to suggest an order of progression just as C follows B follows A, and a straight transliteration loses that shade of nuance.


Both Cyrillic and Latin alphabets art our alphabets. They have a 1-1 connection and the orthography is the same. The sections are marked in the Latin letters.


----------



## Arnorian

svt11 said:


> Why did you call it Ada Huja bridge :lol: ?


It's the name of the river island (now a river peninsula) in the Danube over which the bridge will pass. It doesn't mean "dick" in Serbian. But the name should be "Višnjički most", per the neighborhood on the south bank.


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Great overall plan, just one thing really I'd like to add .... we'd be fools to ignore the ever increasing role of the planned "Via Carpatia" corridor - practically planned as a "Serbia-bypass" of sorts, dating back to 1990's.


From Timisoara to the Lithuanian border it is a new concept by the ruling party in Poland (mainly). The 1990s Serbia Bypass is envisaged as Timisoara - Vidin - Sofia along the Danube. But that was important 20 years ago. 

3 Problems arise. 

1. The EU has not bought into this new North South corridor at all. I can see them going with the center bit (Rzeschow Pl to Debrecen Hu) in the 2020-2027 funding window and maybe Lublin (Pl) to Debrecen (Hu) but not the rest of it above what is long planned. 

2. It will be very far east and will not benefit most travellers. 

3. By 2027 it is possible that Serbia is not only in the EU but also in Schengen. I say possible. Even if not in either I can see bilateral Serbia <> Schengen transit arrangements and sealed container transit protocols in place. 

By the time Via Carpathia is a fully approved EU project end to end, and loaded in the plans it will be 2030 earliest and it will simply not displace Serbia in the road network but create a new corridor along the east flank of the EU.


----------



## CrazySerb

A2, November deadline fast approaching...


----------



## CrazySerb

Extensive update from southern section of A1...


----------



## SRC_100

sponge_bob said:


> 1. The EU has not bought into this new North South corridor at all. I can see them going with the center bit (*Rzeschow *Pl to Debrecen Hu) in the 2020-2027 funding window and maybe Lublin (Pl) to Debrecen (Hu) but not the rest of it above what is long planned.


1. *Rzeszów* (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pl-Rzeszów.ogg) 
2. S19 b/n Lublin - Rzeszów will be the very first long stretch of Via Carpatia in PL.


----------



## svt11

I went to Pirot yesterday, good motorway! I hope till the end of 2018 it will be all motorway!


----------



## smokiboy

By end of 2018 it should be completed, hopefully.


----------



## CrazySerb

With expected completion of existing corridors within the next twelve months or so, by 2018/2019 we should see the start of construction on additional routes...


----------



## Arnorian

I hope they reconsider the current plans for Novi Sad-Ruma-Šabac as an expressway with numerous at-grade intersections. It should be a full motorway, especially if it's to connect to Bjeljina-Banja Luka motorway.


----------



## grykaerugoves

CrazySerb said:


> With expected completion of existing corridors within the next twelve months or so, by 2018/2019 we should see the start of construction on additional routes...


Please remove this offensive map.... the motorway ffom Merdare to Morinë has nothing to do with Serbia as the Serbian government has no control or authority over its construction, neither does it provide funding on this project. That part of the motorway is built and funded by the Republic of Kosovo government. Stop misinforming the international community here.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of, this morning there was a meeting concerning the first section of Nis-Pristina motorway with EBRD. The amount mentioned is 212 million euros for the Nis-Plocnik section.


----------



## grykaerugoves

CrazySerb said:


> Speaking of, this morning there was a meeting concerning the first section of Nis-Pristina motorway with EBRD. The amount mentioned is 212 million euros for the Nis-Plocnik section.



The motorway is Nis- Merdare.... Kosovo has already built its side of the motorway... it only has about 30km or so to complete.


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Speaking of, this morning there was a meeting concerning the first section of Nis-Pristina motorway with EBRD.


What is Melania Trump doing there????  and is IPA not grant aiding most of this project?


----------



## bratislav

grykaerugoves said:


> The motorway is Nis- Merdare.... Kosovo has already built its side of the motorway... it only has about 30km or so to complete.


? From the same forum of highways in part for Kosovo Festin says:



Festin said:


> Nothing new at the moment. The stretch from Prishtina to the border with Serbia will probably not start before the R6 from Prishtina to the border with Macedonia is done, which is delayed around by 8-12 months as it looks now.
> 
> Since Serbia has a tougher terrain to build on I think Kosovo will not be in any rush to start on it at the moment.


So it seems that they didnt started yet, and you say that is finished :nuts:


----------



## SRC_100

grykaerugoves said:


> Please remove this offensive map.... the motorway ffom Merdare to Morinë has nothing to do with Serbia as the Serbian government has no control or authority over its construction, neither does it provide funding on this project. That part of the motorway is built and funded by the Republic of Kosovo government. Stop misinforming the international community here.


icard:
please keep your complexes to yourself, we don`t care of it...


----------



## BG_AT

Arnorian said:


> Google Maps has been closed for outside editing.


Is this just for Serbia or also for other Balkan countrys like Romania, Bulgaria or Hungary the same?


----------



## Arnorian

The planet.


----------



## tfd543

Will work at the South and Southeastern branch cease during winter period (Dec-Feb) regardless of the temperature ?


----------



## CrazySerb

A2 motorway, Surcin-Obrenovac section with new Sava-river bridge...


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Speaking of A2 or Belgrade-Bar motorway, it looks like something will be signed at the upcoming 2017 China-Eastern Europe Summit, to be held later this month in Budapest, and directly concerning the Preljina-Pozega section:


----------



## Arnorian

Has China annexed Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan and nobody told me?


----------



## sponge_bob

Just because the Chinese are offering to build what will be an empty motorway most of the time and for a mere c.€2bn does not mean Serbia actually needs it. After all the Chinese will build anything you like as long as the taxpayer is on the hook for the next 20 years paying it off.


----------



## CrazySerb

Don't worry, Serbia can pay for it. 
Besides, I'm really sick of this socialist mentality - instead of building merely to satisfy a current need, we need to build with the intention of creating a need ....in the years to come.


----------



## CrazySerb

Fresh update from A1...with lots of aerial footage:


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting clip from Novi Sad, a little case of road rage...


----------



## Festin

sponge_bob said:


> Just because the Chinese are offering to build what will be an empty motorway most of the time and for a mere c.2bn does not mean Serbia actually needs it. After all the Chinese will build anything you like as long as the taxpayer is on the hook for the next 20 years paying it off.


Actually, once it goes down to Bar and maybe even before that, many people will use that instead of the motorway along the coast in Croatia.

This will also connect Tirana and Belgrad through a Shkoder - Podgorica motorway.
Also a good option for all traffic going to northern and western Kosovo through Serbia. 

It would actually be a better choice to have a connecting motorway Belgrad and Prishtine through Novi Pazar in Serbia and Mitrovica in Kosovo actually than through Prokuple and Merdare.


----------



## Singidunum

PROSEK - BANCAREVO section on A4 (E80)


----------



## SRC_100

^^
The most modern motorway in Serbia (IMO) + amazing landscape... what's more is needed for drivers?  :cheers2:


----------



## CrazySerb

An early April Fools joke? No, just Serbia... :grass:




> *Serbia to call tender for repairs on Corridor XI section *
> 
> BELGRADE (Serbia), November 6 (SeeNews) - Serbia's government said on Monday it plans to launch a tender for the overhaul of the Ub-Lajkovac section of Pan-European Corridor XI due to the poor quality of the construction works completed in 2014.
> 
> The reconstruction project is expected to cost about 1.07 billion dinars ($10.5 million/9 million euro), the government said in a statement.
> 
> Serbia's road transport agency has completed an inspection of the road section which showed that instead of solid material, the contractor used clay as a basis before laying the asphalt, the government said.
> 
> Serbian companies Putevi Uzice and Planum completed the construction of the 12.5 kilometre stretch in December 2014. The project's cost stood at 6.0 million euro ($7.0 million) per kilometre on average, the government said back then.
> 
> Corridor XI is a ferry/motorway corridor linking Italy's Bari to Romania's Bucharest via Montenegro's Bar port and Serbia's Belgrade.


----------



## grykaerugoves

CrazySerb said:


> An early April Fools joke? No, just Serbia... :grass:


:lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

Design project for Kadinjaca tunnel in western Serbia signed today :cheers:












The new tunnel will help improve transport links between city of Uzice, as well as with Corridor 11 or Belgrade-Bar motorway....











and the tourist town of Bajina Basta:


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of Uzice, the very first roundabout opened there the other day... and it seems, not everybody quite gets what they're supposed to do


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> Don't worry, Serbia can pay for it.
> Besides, I'm really sick of this socialist mentality - instead of building merely to satisfy a current need, we need to build with the intention of creating a need ....in the years to come.


Then start already building a metro/underground public transport system in Belgrade - this is what is needed most, first and foremost!


----------



## CrazySerb

*Government adopts Agreement on ways of financing of construction of Preljina-Pozega road*



> Belgrade, 9 Nov 2017 – The Serbian government adopted today the Conclusion on the adoption of the Commercial Agreement on the Design and Construction of E-763 Road, Preljina-Pozega section, signed between the Serbian government, public road company "Putevi Srbije" and "China Communications Construction Company Ltd".
> 
> *The aim of signing the above-mentioned contract is to define the ways of financing the construction of this part of the motorway, in order to enable a full completion of the project "Belgrade - South Adriatic" whose total length is 258 kilometres.*
> 
> The Memorandum of Understanding on cooperation on the project "Belgrade-South Adriatic", sections Preljina-Pozega and Pozega-Boljare, was signed between the Serbian government and "China Communications Construction Company Ltd" in Beijing during the Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation, held in in May this year.


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic....first of four planned new roundabouts in town of Uzice:


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> *Government adopts Agreement on ways of financing of construction of Preljina-Pozega road*


That much makes sense, the rest of it to the Montenegrin Border will end up costing €2bn and carry feck all traffic except in summer.

As Belgrade is planning a c.40km Metro for around 40 years already why not build that instead ( funny enough it would ALSO cost around €2bn if you let the Chinese do it) and never mind the tears of the hoteliers down in Kotor who are the only ones who really want the Serbs to blow €Billions on an empty motorway in the Dinarics. 

Let the EU pay for most of that instead, in 10-15 years time, Belgrade needs a Metro sooner than that.


----------



## Singidunum

CrazySerb said:


> Just a nice pic....first of four planned new roundabouts in town of Uzice:


----------



## keokiracer

^^


CrazySerb said:


> Speaking of Uzice, the very first roundabout opened there the other day... and it seems, not everybody quite gets what they're supposed to do


----------



## CrazySerb

sponge_bob said:


> That much makes sense, the rest of it to the Montenegrin Border will end up costing €2bn and carry feck all traffic except in summer.
> 
> As Belgrade is planning a c.40km Metro for around 40 years already why not build that instead ( funny enough it would ALSO cost around €2bn if you let the Chinese do it) and never mind the tears of the hoteliers down in Kotor who are the only ones who really want the Serbs to blow €Billions on an empty motorway in the Dinarics.
> 
> Let the EU pay for most of that instead, in 10-15 years time, Belgrade needs a Metro sooner than that.


Umm....I am one of these "hoteliers down in Kotor" 
Have 6 bedrooms (sleep 2) and 3 apartments (sleep 4) for rent 4km from the old town, with waterfront access ... interested?


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> interested?


Very...but I ain't driving there...where is the nearest Ryanair airport???


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, that would be Podgorica...a booming capital of a quarter million people towards which we're building this motorway in the first place. 

In some ways, such as number of passengers at its international airport, Podgorica now has surpassed Sarajevo. :yes:


----------



## CrazySerb

Some details are starting to emerge about this newest section of A2 motorway, Preljina-Pozega.

As expected, as the highway gets closer to Montenegro, the costs go up - at 14,5 million euros per kilometer, it ranks as one of the most expensive in Serbia so far.



> *From Preljina to Požega for half a billion dollars*
> Z. R. | November 9, 2017 21:29
> 
> *The government adopted a resolution on the financing of the section on Corridor 11. A 30.9 km highway will be built. Deadline 36 months*
> 
> 
> PROJECTING and building a section of the highway from Preljina to Požega will cost 523.5 million dollars, or about 450 million euros. The Government of Serbia today adopted a conclusion for a commercial contract on the design and execution of works on the construction of this section on Corridor 11. It was signed by the public company "Roads of Serbia" and the Chinese company China Communications Construction Company Ltd.
> 
> The contract refers to the design and execution of works and the delivery of equipment, materials and parts with a deadline for the execution of works of 36 months, which does not include the period of preparation and adoption of project documentation.
> 
> A particular specificity of this commercial contract is related to its entry into force. The contract will become effective by entering into force of the Contract on financing the project through the approval of the long-term loan to the Republic of Serbia from the Chinese Export-Import Bank.
> 
> Services and works relate to the construction of a 30.9 km highway full-road with associated engineering facilities, loops, tunnels and bridges. Characteristic for this section is that it passes through a very difficult geographical terrain, because almost a third of the route will be made by bridges and tunnels.
> 
> The aim of signing a commercial contract is to define the way of financing the construction of this part of the highway, in order to enable the complete completion of the project "Belgrade - South Adriatic", the total length of 258 kilometers.
> 
> The Memorandum of Understanding on cooperation on the project "Belgrade - South Adriatic" was signed in Beijing during the Forum "Belt and Road" in May this year.
> 
> 
> *TUNNELS AND BRIDGES*
> 
> The section of the highway from Preljina to Požega is divided into three sectors. From Preljina to Prijevor along the Čemernica River and in the small part next to the Western Morava it has 8.27 kilometers. From Prijevor to Lucane, 15.51 km should be asphalted and 20 bridges built, which will be longer than three kilometers. The construction of the "Laz" tunnel of 1,750 meters is also planned. The third subway from Lučani to Požega will be stretched for seven kilometers, and on it should be built three bridges, a tunnel of 2,040 meters long, a loop in Lučani and a bridge over the river Bjelica.


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Some details are starting to emerge about this newest section of A2 motorway, Preljina-Pozega.
> 
> As expected, as the highway gets closer to Montenegro, the costs go up - at 14,5 million euros per kilometer, it ranks as one of the most expensive in Serbia so far.


Actually it is not very close to Montenegro at all. 

The €14.5m a km cost is for building in _hilly_ country in the north east foothills of the Dinaric Alps. From Pozega to the Montenegrin border is full on mountain motorway for 100km and that is the bit that will come in at €2bn...at a minimum. 

Serbia could build either a) 300-400km of Motorway for that price on the plains in the north or else b) a Belgrade Metro. And either of those will get more use and cashflow .....more than likely. 

Trans Dinaric motorways can wait until the EU eventually pays for them...and Bosnia has an equally expensive plan (per km) south of Sarajevo. 

For the next 10 years the EU is already looking at some equally expensive trans Carpathian projects and also at the Kresna Gorge project in Bulgaria and not forgetting Nis-Pristina which will surely need EU cash too.


----------



## CrazySerb

Kragujevac - Batocina expressway....


----------



## VoltAmps

Why do those highways lack shoulders?


----------



## BL2

^^it is not motorway standard, just the regular highway connecting city with motorway.


----------



## sponge_bob

BL2 said:


> ^^it is not motorway standard, just the regular highway connecting city with motorway.


It is an expressway not a motorway (no hard shoulder) . What is the speed limit on those in Serbia, not that you have many.


----------



## CrazySerb

*New projects with EIB worth nearly €500m*



> *Belgrade, 15 Nov 2017 – Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic visited today with the delegation of the European Investment Bank (EIB) on the construction of a bridge over the Sava near Ostruznica.*
> 
> Mihajlovic said that the bridge works are financed by the EIB and that the Serbian government has long-term and long-term cooperation with the bank on the construction of infrastructure, both road and rail, and announced new joint projects worth nearly €500 million.
> 
> She expressed the expectation that the contract for the modernisation and electrification project of the Nis-Dimitrovgrad railway and the construction of a roundabout around Nis, worth about €250 million, will be signed in December.
> 
> The new project with the EIB is also the "Peace Road" of Nis-Merdare-Pristina, where €212 million will be invested in the construction of the first sections of that road, from Nis to Plocnik, she noted.



Work on doubling up of Ostruznica bridge, part of Belgrade's orbital motorway, is expected to be completed by late 2018. Apparently, they have had some delays due to....mines hno:


----------



## YU-AMC

sponge_bob said:


> It is an expressway not a motorway (no hard shoulder) . What is the speed limit on those in Serbia, not that you have many.


Is it fully completed?


----------



## Arnorian

No, 5km that would connect it with A1, trough the town of Batočina, is missing. No plans for that. Also, there is one "temporary" roundabout.


sponge_bob said:


> It is an expressway not a motorway (no hard shoulder) . What is the speed limit on those in Serbia, not that you have many.


100 km/h.


----------



## BL2

sponge_bob said:


> It is an expressway not a motorway (no hard shoulder) . What is the speed limit on those in Serbia, not that you have many.


100kmh


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's main roundabout, Slavija square, re-opened today after 6 months of overhaul work:


----------



## CrazySerb

For some that dispute the value of building motorways 

Seventy factories in Cacak and its surronding area opened in the year since opening of A2 Ljig-Preljina section...


----------



## CrazySerb

*Construction of Fruska Gora Corridor begins next year*



> Belgrade, 17 Nov 2017 – Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic spoke today with Ambassador of Hungary to Serbia Attila Pinter on cooperation between the two countries in the field of transport and infrastructure.
> 
> 
> The main topic of the meeting was the way of financing the construction of the fast road Novi Sad-Ruma, better known as the Fruska Gora Corridor, with a total length of 45.4 km.
> 
> Mihajlovic underlined that the Fruska Gora Corridor is strategically important for Serbia and for this part of Europe, pointing out that the project documentation is nearing completion.
> 
> Our plan is to start the works next year, and in the meantime, we will discuss how to finance this project, she explained.
> 
> Pinter pointed out that the previous year marked numerous contacts between the two governments and that there was plenty of room for further cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> The officials also exchanged information on progress in the implementation of other infrastructure projects of importance for Serbia and Hungary, including the modernization of the Belgrade-Budapest railway, the reconstruction of the Szeged-Subotica-Baja railway line and the opening of the new border crossing Rastina.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of Novi Sad, new roundabout is being built....


----------



## No1

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> At 15 million euros per kilometer, somewhat expensive, though its said roughly one third of the route will be in tunnels & bridges.
> 
> And it will get even more expensive as it progresses further south, towards Montenegro.


Bypass this:









But i think Montenegro section in even harder terrain is 12-13 m euro/km. But some sections are probably close to 20 m euro/km.
From that gorge on picture above, only high mountains and gorges(mountain rivers)on path of new highway , very expensive to build highway.
It's much easier on north and central Serbia, flat terrain, to build highway but on east, south or western borders of Serbia, who are in high mountains close or above 2 000 m, it will be much harder and much expensive.
You know this but most people don't know on this thread that and there will be problem with all sections and it will be very expensive.


----------



## No1

CrazySerb said:


> Just a nice pic for the end....Belgrade's bridges (Ada Bridge not seen)
> 
> Note the massive Belgrade Waterfront development (former rail yards)


Not only Ada bridge(Sava river), two more bridges on Danube not seen on picture. Picture show only bridges on Sava river.

PS
I forget, on picture above is also place where World war 1 started, literally.
On 28. july 1914. start bombardment of Belgrade from left bank of Sava river which was start of First world war.
Welcome to Belgrade and Serbia


----------



## smokiboy

Optimistically, (wink wink, nudge nudge) we say the A1 will be complete by the end of 2018. (Not including Beograd by-pass of course)


----------



## CrazySerb

Wednesday, 06.12.2017.| 11:47



> *Negotiation procedure for design of Old Sava Bridge begins – Construction not to begin before 2019?*
> 
> The Belgrade Land Development Public Agency has opened a negotiation procedure for the preparation of a preliminary design for the Old Sava Bridge, Beoinfo reports.
> 
> The procedure has been opened with the bidders selected in this year's contest – design companies CIP and DB Inzenjering, and the estimated value is around RSD 48 million.
> 
> – The new model of the Old Sava Bridge will unload the traffic, whereas the current bridge should serve as a footbridge on another location. The new bridge will have four traffic lanes, two on each side and tram tracks in both direction. On the New Belgrade side, next to to Staro Sajmiste, a completely new traffic route will be established for cars to cross over to that side – City Manager Goran Vesic says.
> 
> He says that “the construction of the Sava Bridge is at the same time the requirement for opening a tender for designing, financing and building a tunnel to connect the Sava and the Danube. The tunnel, which will start close to the current bus station, and end in the Despota Stefana Boulevard, close to the Pancevo Bridge, will reduce the traffic concentration by 14%”.
> 
> Bids will be submitted by January 4, and the tender envisages a deadline period for the preparation of a preliminary design for the bridge and a preliminary design for the accompanying structures of no more than ten months.
> 
> The selected contractor will be obliged to prepare the preliminary design for the Old Sava Bridge in line with the solution it offered at the contest. First prize was won by the Institute of Transportation CIP at the time, whereas DB Inzenjering won third prize. They will continue the negotiation process with the Belgrade Land Development Public Agency in order to reach the most economically favorable offer for the design.
> 
> The preliminary designs for the bridge and the accompanying structures will also determine the price of the construction and act as a basis for obtaining location requirements and the opening of a tender for the works, which is to be carried out in line with the rules of the International Federation of Consulting Engineers – FIDIC Yellow Book, Beoinfo reports.
> 
> As Politika writes, the construction of the new bridge might begin as late as the spring of 2019, because, following this tender, a tender for the contractor should be opened, which might take three to six months.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade - Čačak... November sunset drive:


----------



## CrazySerb

Romanian officials pressed on Pancevo-Timisoara motorway subject....




> *Romania interested in joint projects with Serbia*
> 
> Belgrade, 8 Dec 2017 – Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic and Deputy Prime Minister of the Republic of Romania Marcel Ciolacu discussed today the cooperation between the two countries in the field of infrastructure and traffic, *including the project for the construction of the Pancevo- Timisoara.
> 
> Mihajlovic reminded that Serbia is interested in this project before and stressed that it is important that there is a clear position today on the Romanian side that they want the project to be implemented and to agreed on the development of project technical documentation.*
> 
> She underlined that there are many opportunities for cooperation and joint projects in the region, especially after Belgrade this week has been chosen as the seat of the Transit Community of the Western Balkans.


----------



## Smart City

Finally all regional roads lead to Belgrade the regional crossrads ,river,roads,railways,airport.


----------



## smokiboy

^^ nice photo.

If the Beograd-Pančevo-Timișoara motorway starts to get some serious traction, with secure funding, start dates etc, it would give a big push to get the missing Beograd By-pass section and Vinča bridge built faster. Which is a major missing link on corridor X in Serbia.


----------



## smokiboy

Speaking of the Beograd By-pass has anyone any info on the continuation of construction on the 'last' section towards Bubanj Potok? I know the Chinese and/or Azerbaijan's were supposed to start on that section. Has construction actually begun?


----------



## CrazySerb

A1...


----------



## CrazySerb

You know how they say, better late then never? 
About a year until the old Brotherhood & Unity highway is completed...


----------



## CrazySerb

A2, Surcin-Obrenovac section:


----------



## Singidunum

Missing bit connecting the border crossing with Bulgaria with A4 is getting final touches


----------



## CrazySerb

Kadinjaca tunnel project underway....



> Monday, December 11, 2017 | 18:01
> 
> *They started investigating the Kadinjac tunnel project*
> 
> Investigation works on the Kadinjača passage, as part of the realization of the Ideal project of the tunnel Kadinjača, started recently, the portal Drina.info reports.
> 
> Representatives of Bajina Bašta municipality and a team of geologists from the Belgrade Road Institute attended the drilling of the first of a total of three wells on the tunnel route. All three wells are working at a depth of 120 meters.
> 
> In addition to these three, which relate to the tunnel itself, there will also be 10 smaller wells of 10-20 meters for the route.
> 
> - Our desire is to finish the work in the next two months if the weather conditions and the permit permit - says the head of construction site Vitomir Stankovic.
> 
> He states that "the first layer of 25 meters to which it came is very bad and it is a slip that is rotten".
> 
> - We are currently drilling through the views and we hope that soon we will reach a solid wall mass that will be easier to break with diamond drills. This material is slowing down the work at the moment, because it makes frequent congestion of drums - explains Stankovic.
> 
> Let's remind, with this tunnel, the road from Uzice to Bajina Bašta would be shorter for 15 to 20 minutes, and in length for six kilometers. The tunnel would be 1.344 meters long and two bridges would be built along it - one length 225, the other 62 meters.
> 
> The value of the entire project was estimated at 26.7m EUR.


----------



## Eulanthe

CrazySerb said:


> And it will get even more expensive as it progresses further south, towards Montenegro.


If Serbia can open even 100km, it will make a huge difference to traffic. I've driven the Podgorica-Belgrade route once - and it was a pleasure, but only because I had no plans and didn't have any time pressure. I spoke to one Montenegrin guy who was operating a same day courier service from Podgorica to Belgrade, and he was very open about just how difficult it was for his drivers, especially in winter. 

He gave me one example - in summer, they could normally do it by leaving Podgorica at 8am and arriving in Belgrade by 3-4pm. In winter, his drivers would have to leave earlier, and even then, arriving in Belgrade by 4pm was impossible to guarantee. His company had to deliver by 5pm or they would be fined for late delivery, and they had lost several vans due to terrible conditions on the road.


----------



## BL2

that's the reason why there are 5 flights daily Podgorica - Belgrade.


----------



## Gubot

CrazySerb said:


> A1...


How tall is this viaduct? Cloudy pictures look awesome. :cheers:

Also is the section Stanicenje – south of Pirot-North going to be opened soon?


----------



## smokiboy

I think there was some talk that it may open in the first week or so of January.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to Late 2017?) – project – map


Not sure if this video from November was already posted here....






........ but the construction works looked quite advanced. I don't understand Serbian but from minute 3:00 there's an interview. Is there any info about the estimated opening date? Any other (recently updated) info?


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> ........ but the construction works looked quite advanced. I don't understand Serbian but from minute 3:00 there's an interview. Is there any info about the estimated opening date? Any other (recently updated) info?


In video they said till end of November 2017. :bash:
Then new opening date is for 31. December, for 6,5 kilometers of full motorway and 2,3 kilometers of [1st c/w]. I doubt in that, it will be more likely in early Spring 2018..


----------



## CrazySerb

Thursday, 25.01.2018.| 10:57

*Paving of Predejane tunnel begins – Works to be completed in March 2018*



> The paving in the Predejane tunnel, in the Grdelica Gorge on Corridor 10, is beginning and should be completed in March. Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction Zorana Mihajlovic stated on January 24 that the remediation of the landslide near the tunnel had solved the construction problem in the most critical spot on the construction site.
> 
> Minister Mihajlovic and the director of the Corridors of Serbia, Zoran Babic visited the construction site, where the load-bearing wall on the slope collapsed in April 2017.
> 
> – This is not only the most difficult construction site in Serbia, but in this part of Europe as well – Mihajlovic emphasized and added that the remediation of the landslide had removed all the problems on the construction site.
> 
> Babic said that the works on the paving of the right-hand tunnel tube of Predejane would start during the upcoming weekend and that the expansion of the tunnel to accommodate damaged vehicles, would also start, following which the left-hand tube was to be paved.
> 
> He reminded that there were six sections in the gorge, as well as five contractors and two supervisory bodies. He also added that there was a competition of a kind to see who completes their part of the job first.
> 
> Babic believes that it is the Predejane tunnel that will be the first section to be completed, in March.
> 
> He reminded that the tunnel was around one kilometer long and that the value of the works was EUR 16 million.


----------



## CrazySerb

Wednesday, 24.01.2018.| 08:38

*Agreement on New Sava Bridge project signed – CIP given ten months to prepare preliminary design*



> The City of Belgrade and the Institute of Transportation CIP signed an agreement on the preparation of the project of a new bridge, which should be built in the location of the Old Sava Bridge, on Tuesday, January 23, 2018.
> 
> During the presentation of the look of the new bridge on the Sava, Mayor of Belgrade Sinisa Mali said that CIP had been given 10 months to prepare the preliminary design and the preliminary project and that a tender for the construction was then to be signed and the construction of the 420-m bridge to start.
> 
> – We will get a new bridge with two lanes in each direction, tram tracks, bicycle lanes and beautiful lookouts which will fit perfectly with the Sava promenade – Mali said.
> 
> The mayor added that the agreement with CIP entailed the deconstruction of the old bridge and its preservation, so that it can be moved to another location, Beoinfo reports.
> 
> Talking about the location to which the Old Sava Bridge is to be moved, Mali said that the majority of citizens wanted it to either link the Zemun Wharf with the Great War Island or New Belgrade with Ada.
> 
> Mali reminded that the construction of the new Sava bridge is necessary due to the transportation capacities of the old bridge, the safety and the aesthetics.
> 
> He added that, in the next couple of weeks, two months at the most, and agreement would be signed with the planner that is to prepare the design of the tunnel to link the Sava Amphitheater with the Despota Stefana Blvd, the construction of which is to start in 2019.
> 
> – If everything goes according to plan, we will start building that tunnel as well in 2019. This way, we will reduce the transit traffic in the city's center by 11 to 14%, thereby improving the efficiency of traffic in our city – Sinisa Mali said.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade bypass news....



> Saturday, January 27, 2018 | 11:29
> 
> *Construction of the bypass from Ostružnica to the Bubanj stream starts on February 1 - Debt length of 19.5 kilometers, the value of the deal is 207 million USD*
> 
> At the beginning of February, works will start on the construction of a bypass around Belgrade, from Ostružnica to Bubanj Potok, the Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlović announced on Friday (January 26, 2018).
> 
> The Deputy Prime Minister stated that a section of 19.5 kilometers long and worth 207m USD will be built by the Azerbaijani Azvirt company, while the works will be monitored by the Roads of Serbia, the Ministry announced.
> 
> She added that the works on the section from Ostružnica to the Bubanj stream will be completed by 2020.
> 
> - By completing the bypass around Belgrade we will get an important traffic hub, since we will connect corridors 10 and 11. This is important not only for the municipality of Vozdovac and the city of Belgrade, but for the further development of our country - concluded Mihajlovic.
> 
> According to her, the bypass is especially important for the citizens of the Municipality of Vozdovac, since by opening it all the freight and transit traffic will be moved from the central part of Vozdovac and Belgrade.
> 
> - This will raise the quality of life of citizens, and for those who transport goods to increase the competitiveness of goods, because it will save by hourly or hour and a half of driving by road by road - Mihajlovic explains.
> 
> A visit to the site, where works will start in a few days, was also attended by the president of the Municipality of Voždovac, Aleksandar Savić, who pointed out that the bypass would better connect Voždovac with Bubanj Potok, where the municipality initiated the plan of an industrial-commercial zone.
> 
> - It is estimated that 300,000 square meters of commercial space will be built in that territory - announced Savić.
> 
> The Serbian Roads say that the bypass will go from Batajnica to Bubanj stream, stating that one part of Batajnica to Ostružnica was made. Also, Ostruznica is a bridge that is funded by the European Investment Bank.
> 
> The rest, they say, is to make a part of the Bubanj stream, and in three years Belgrade will get a new bypass that will move all freight traffic from the center of Belgrade.


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic for the end.... :cheers:

Zezelj bridge in Novi Sad:


----------



## CrazySerb

A1, Grdelica gorge....


----------



## Roid Rage

Gubot said:


> How tall is this viaduct? Cloudy pictures look awesome. :cheers:


Technically it's a bridge because in the valley there is a small river called Vrla, the length of the bridge is 644 meters, and the height of the highest pillars is 62 meters, it's built by a Spanish firm Rubau.


----------



## Arnorian

The Sava bridge on the A2 progress:


----------



## smokiboy

Is it common for bridge pillars to be painted?


----------



## CrazySerb

For anybody inclined to go skiing soon, two new SAT patrols to Kopaonik & Javorina mountains:

Kopaonik from 10:45:







Javorina from 6:40:


----------



## CrazySerb

A1, Grdelica gorge, Vrla bridge:


----------



## edis_mumin

Not sure about life quality below the bridge... it is wierd to be so close to this massive construction


----------



## tfd543

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*

Given the predejane tunnel is being asphalted and lucky with the weather, what are the chances that grdelica-vladicin han will be opened in half-profile and srpska kuca-levosoje will be completed by August 2018 ? They are working hard now.


----------



## Bambyle

tfd543 said:


> Given the predejane tunnel is being asphalted and lucky with the weather, what are the chances that grdelica-vladicin han will be opened in half-profile and srpska kuca-levosoje will be completed by August 2018 ? They are working hard now.


For section Srpska kuća - Levosoje there is a big chance that it will be open until august 2018. For Grdelica - Vladičin Han, I am not so sure, there are really big geotechnical problems on some parts of sections.


----------



## CrazySerb

A4, Bancarevo-Crvena Reka section...


----------



## CrazySerb

After initial disagreements over which route should be picked for the future Belgrade-Sarajevo motorway, it looks like the most sensible solution has been found following a meeting in Istanbul with Turkey's Erdogan - BOTH sections will now be built....



> *Sarajevo-Belgrade highway to be built with Turkey's support*
> DAILY SABAH WITH ANADOLU AGENCY ISTANBUL
> Published January 31, 2018
> 
> An agreement has been reached on the Sarajevo-Belgrade Highway project, planned to be built between Bosnia and Herzegovina's capital of Sarajevo and Serbia's capital of Belgrade with Turkey's support. The highway will be built on the two previously discussed routes. Set to connect Sarajevo and Belgrade via two different routes, the project is reported to cost around 1.8 billion euros.
> 
> Although the project was brought up more than two years ago, the relevant authorities could not agree on the route stemming from the duality in Bosnia and Herzegovina's administration, with one side wanting the highway to run through the Tuzla province, while other insisting on the Visegrad province. Consequently, with the support of President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, the proposals of both sides have been accepted.
> 
> With the construction of the Sarajevo-Zenica-Tuzla-Brcko-Bijeljina-Belgrade route in particular, Tuzla, one of the most important industrial cities of Bosnia and Herzegovina, will be connected to the capital city through a highway after Zenica. Given that there is already a highway between Sarajevo and Zenica, the section extending from Zenica-Tuzla-Brcko-Bijeljina to Serbia's border will be 150 kilometers in length, while the Zagreb-Belgrade highway starting from the border is around 40 kilometers in length.
> 
> According to some reports from Bosnia and Herzegovina's media, the route is expected to cost about 1.8 billion euros.
> 
> On the other hand, the second route will pass through Sarajevo, Visegrad, Pozega and Belgrade. Considering that Serbia has already built a highway between Belgrade and Pozega, the remaining part is planned to be about 160 kilometers. The news previously reported by the Serbian media revealed that this route could be built at a cost of around 800 million euros.
> 
> The project is planned to be built by Turkish firms using domestic labor force through a build-operate-transfer model. The highway is expected to make a major contribution to the development of both economic relations and trade between the two countries, as well as to regional stability.


----------



## keber

> On the other hand, the second route will pass through Sarajevo, Visegrad, Pozega and Belgrade. Considering that Serbia has already built a highway between Belgrade and Pozega, the remaining part is planned to be about 160 kilometers. The news previously reported by the Serbian media revealed that this route could be built at a cost of around 800 million euros.


Average of 5 million euro per kilometer over demanding hilly and mountainous terrain? Sure ...
And 150 km for the first option is actually distance in completely straight line between Serbian border and Sarajevo. Seems you're spreading fake news.


----------



## Arnorian

A road map of Serbia with U/C and planned motorways and expessways:










full map: http://fotkica.com/imgs3/1_75882963_2018-01-srb.png

Source: http://beautifulmaps.blogspot.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a great map. Did someone made that as a hobby?


----------



## Arnorian

I'm not sure. He's on a Serbian Beobuild forum as Kartograf (Cartographer), so I presume he's a professional.

He also made this map a couple of years ago:










full: http://fotkica.com/imgs3/1_72269561_serbia_map_2015_1_png.png


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> After initial disagreements over which route should be picked for the future Belgrade-Sarajevo motorway, it looks like the most sensible solution has been found following a meeting in Istanbul with Turkey's Erdogan - BOTH sections will now be built....


The southern route would be very very expensive with a low population. Certainly from Uzice-Sarajevo

Let Turkey sort Sarajevo - Brcko and let Serbia sort A3 - Brcko and you have a useful motorway. When that gets busy then...


----------



## Festin

Arnorian said:


> A road map of Serbia with U/C and planned motorways and expessways:


Strange that the motorway toward Montenegro doesn't go closer to Novi Pazar. But hopefully we will see a expressway/motorway connecting A2 towards the border with Kosovo. That would possibly connect the inhabitants of Novi Pazar with Kosovo, but also serbs in Kosovo with Serbia and Belgrad. 
It would be better than using the current local roads towards Raska from Zvecan. 
And also a perhaps better option for many than the proposed Nis - Merdare motorway. 

If Croatia doesnt drop their motorway prices, people may abandon them totally and use the HUN-SRB-MNE to get to the Adriatic Sea.


----------



## Zika Srbin

All in all, the district of Raska has pretty poor infrastructure, be that roads, railways etc. by any standard. I did have the opportunity to travel around these areas and even the roads leading towards Novi Pazar, a growing town of about 100,000 inhabitants, are... well... not to the standards a town of that type should have. Bear in mind that the named district is expected to grow population wise over the next years/decades.

I don't expect any highway and expressway reaching that town any time soon or in the next decade, if unless circumstances change and Novi Pazar redevelops into a town with sophisticated industries and services. The mentioned ideal hardly applies to most Serbian towns which share the experience. But, in my opinion, local governments and the ministries responsible should reevaluate the conditions and invest in the key arteries (state roads) commonly referred as magistralas connecting the region to central Serbia and the region in general. That's only in the ifs and that's with everything we discuss in relation to Serbia, the fact is this is an expanding region with some potential in it and the local infrastructure needs serious improvement.


----------



## CrazySerb

keber said:


> Average of 5 million euro per kilometer over demanding hilly and mountainous terrain? Sure ...
> And 150 km for the first option is actually distance in completely straight line between Serbian border and Sarajevo. Seems you're spreading fake news.


Obviously, this is all still at a quite an early/preliminary stage - some numbers were thrown around in media, other outlets copied and there you have.
We won't know real numbers until professionals give their verdict...



> Saturday, February 3, 2018. | 07:54
> 
> *Technical delegation from Turkey visits Belgrade-Sarajevo highway route - Government announces formation of joint working group*
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic, spoke with Ambassador of Turkey in Belgrade Tanjug Bilgic on Friday (February 2, 2018) about the next steps in the implementation of the project for the construction of the Belgrade-Sarajevo highway.
> 
> Mihajlovic said that the government will form a joint working group next week, in order to start the project as soon as possible, and reiterated that Serbia is ready to build two routes of the highway that will connect Belgrade with Sarajevo.
> 
> - Serbia is ready to build two routes, one length about 60 km from Požega to Kotroman, which continues on the existing route of Corridor 11 and another 21 km, which will connect Sremska Mitrovica with Bijeljina - said the Deputy Prime Minister, and She stressed that it is important that Serbia, BiH and Turkey work together all the time to realize this important regional project.
> 
> Mihajlovic said that the first step in its realization is the completion of project documentation, followed by discussions on the way the project is financed.
> 
> Ambassador Bilgic announced that a technical delegation from Turkey will visit Serbia next week, who will be introduced to the state of the project documentation for the future Belgrade-Sarajevo highway and to both routes of this road, so that it can proceed further in the realization of the project.


----------



## CrazySerb

Two new bridges under construction in Belgrade....

Part of Belgrade-Bar motorway, Surcin-Obrenovac section:





Ostruznica bridge, part of Belgrade's bypass motorway ...


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Obviously, this is all still at a quite an early/preliminary stage -


Obviously Serbia is entirely welcome to bankrupt itself building empty motorways up in the Dinarics.


----------



## CrazySerb

If we didn't bankrupt ourselves during the 1990's economic sanctions & social strife, we won't now either.
As I always say, for a poor country, Serbia is quite rich


----------



## yu91

*Routes seem stupid*

Hi everyone, new forum poster here. 

Why does the proposed highway connecting Cacak with Kraljevo and Krusevac loop up after Krusevac to Pojate? To me this doesn't make any sense. It would be much better for it to continue southward and connect with the existing Belgrade-Nis highway closer to Nis. 

Once Sofia is connected to Nis and if the proposed section connecting Uzice and Sarajevo is built, then drivers from Turkey would be able to take this route all the way to Sarajevo instead of going north to Belgrade. 

Moreover, once Zenica is connected with Banja Luka and the small section that remains connecting Banja Luka with the Croatian highway in Slavonia is built, then drivers from Turkey would be able to reach Zagreb from Istanbul via Bulgaria, Serbia and Bosnia instead of just going on North. 

I think this would potentially be a much better route which would have a lot of demand. 

But nobody is going to use it if the motorway twists and turns everywhere and the route is a squiggly line. They'll just use the existing Nis-Belgrade-Zagreb route and ignore the innerland of Serbia and Bosnia, even though these areas are much more beautiful and more traffic and tourists is exactly what these areas need!


----------



## smokiboy

Welcome yu91.

I hear what you are saying. I would suggest a compromise route for the future (Preljina-Pojate) motorway. I would run it eastward from Kruševac toward toTekija-Dobromir-south of Trubarevo-Jasenje. And link up with A1 just north of Jasenje, right where the motorway curves.

This route would capture both north and south bound traffic as it links with the A1. However due to the rough terrain it would probably be the more expensive route, but long term I thing the best option.


----------



## yu91

smokiboy said:


> Welcome yu91.
> 
> I hear what you are saying. I would suggest a compromise route for the future (Preljina-Pojate) motorway. I would run it eastward from Kruševac toward toTekija-Dobromir-south of Trubarevo-Jasenje. And link up with A1 just north of Jasenje, right where the motorway curves.
> 
> This route would capture both north and south bound traffic as it links with the A1. However due to the rough terrain it would probably be the more expensive route, but long term I thing the best option.


That route makes much more sense, really anything besides the current proposal. I understand cost, but sometimes its worth spending more. 

I mean a motorway Sofia-Pirot-Nis-Krusevac-Kraljevo-Cacak-Uzice-Sarajevo-Zenica-Banja Luka-Zagreb connects some of the biggest cities in the Balkans. With the exception of Pirot, all of those cities have populations of our 50,000 and are located in a beautiful mountainous area with enormous touris potential. 

I was in Uzice this summer and its a stunning city, tucked away in the mountains and beautiful. But there were zero foreign tourists, mostly because of how hard it is to get there and how isolated it is. 

A proper motorway would go a long way in making the Balkans more accessible.


----------



## Arnorian

The terrain is rough east of Kruševac, the motorway will follow the river valley towards northeast to Pojate. Most of the traffic will go towards Belgrade, so there is no problem. To go towards east/south-east the motorway would have to wiggle around Kruševac and a couple of tunnels would be necessary, making it to expensive, and probably not much shorter than the straight roundabout route.


----------



## smokiboy

I was thinking something like this for convenient north and south access to A1. (Yellow).

Blue, is regional road.


----------



## stickedy

This would save just a few kilometers, not worth the extra money


----------



## smokiboy

You're probably right, I'm just say'in ...

But I wonder if some people will use the road 215 instead of going all the way around to then head south again.


----------



## BL2

i think that the time difference would be 5min and no body from Krusevac would use it for travelling to Belgrade


----------



## vectom

maps look like maps, nice and flat, but real terrain is different.
Current A1 between Aleksinacki Rudnici and Pojate intersection (a bit less, but mostly whole length), basically, most of that red marked A1 part on that uploaded photo, is the longest A1 section with significant elevation change, thus for a good part it has additional service lanes for trucks and slower vehicles. 
Terrain west from it, apr. following that yellow line, is multiple times more harsh, and there is no way to put a motorway there without constructing tunnels for at least half of the length, plus elevation differences are even bigger than current A1, meaning we would probably have here super long viaduct over Morava valley straight to tunnels. 
Note that for such an expensive motorway section there's a little excuse as economy or population of Krusevac and further basin towards Kraljevo aren't oriented or super-related with areas around Nis and further south/east. 
Local road 215 is doing its job, and it is overall in a very good condition, although it does have some hairpins and death curves, and even it has to struggle with elevation issues around Kaonik.

Smokiboy, as when it's my case, I never use road 215 if I have to go between Nis and Krusevac, always using A1 to Pojate and then southwards. Nominally it is a bit longer in kilometers, but it is stellar faster and also safer. On the average, it's some 15 minutes faster trip than road 215 and further down to Rudnici or Aleksinac tolls. Unfortunately it is tolled between Nais tolls and Pojate exit, but that is still okay to pay than to wind around villages in agricultural area of Morava valley with 60km/h max. limit, where you have no idea whether you'll stumble upon some tractor so you have to do risky takeover or be stuck to its speed. It's just not worth, unless you are on a motorbike, when motorways are kind of boring. Also lets not forget that Pojate - Krusevac is one of the best regional roads that we have, as it's for a good part so called "half motorway profile", also it's maintained well.


----------



## smokiboy

@vectom - thank you for the detailed analysis of the area and roads & highways.

What about building the motorway from Kruševac to somewhere near Aleksinački Rudnik? The route would follow; (I think a little more 'friendly' terrain) from Kruševac-Kapidžija-(parallel to 215)-Kaonik-Korman-Aleksinački Rudnik. Does that make sense?

Is the demand in traffic direction coming from Western Serbia and beyond more so to go north on A1 or south on A1? What about when the motorway is extended to Sarajevo (in a few years) and beyond? And A4 is completed and the Bulgarians do their part?

So, even if now there is more of a 'local' demand for north bound traffic in the area to the A1, in the future there may be more demand for east / west travel.

Northbound traffic from Kruševac could/would use the regional road to A1, especially since you said it is in excellent condition.


----------



## stickedy

We are talking about a shortcut of about 15 to 20 km. Especially on the routes you mentioned this is absolutely nothing which counts on that distance.

And beside of that, it's not that there are thousands of cars flowing to Sarajevo every hour on current roads. It's rather unlikely that traffic will ever increase that far that these 20 km will somehow harm the traffic.

And before a motorway to Sarajevo in this are will be built, we will easily see many years pass before even one stone will be moved to build it


----------



## yu91

stickedy said:


> We are talking about a shortcut of about 15 to 20 km. Especially on the routes you mentioned this is absolutely nothing which counts on that distance.
> 
> And beside of that, it's not that there are thousands of cars flowing to Sarajevo every hour on current roads. It's rather unlikely that traffic will ever increase that far that these 20 km will somehow harm the traffic.
> 
> And before a motorway to Sarajevo in this are will be built, we will easily see many years pass before even one stone will be moved to build it


I don't think I really agree here. If we look on a grand scale, there is enormous traffic coming from Turkey into Europe and in the other direction each summer and year round. These are primarily Turks that live and work in Europe. They simply pass through the Balkans. Right now, their only option is to go toward Belgrade using the existing motorway and then from Belgrade go north toward Budapest and onward to Austria and Germany, or keep westward toward Zagreb and then go to Germany.

Serbia's goal when building highways shouldn't be to make it easier for somebody from Krusevac to go to Belgrade. 

The goal should be to create a viable alternative to the Nis-Belgrade route. So that when people from Turkey and Southeastern Europe reach Nis they head west toward Sarajevo and Banja Luka and eventually toward Zagreb, instead of just going to Belgrade and then Zagreb. 

But you're never going to get people using this highway on a consistent basis if it swerves everywhere. The country is going to get a brand new highway, and all the traffic coming in from Turkey is going to continue to use the Nis-Belgrade route and have enormous waiting times at the border with Hungary and Croatia like now. And the new highway they build toward Sarajevo is going to remain empty. 

Bringing in more foreigners into these regions is exactly what the western part of Serbia and Bosnia need. Serbia is already planning to build a highway to Montenegro going through much rougher terrain on a much longer distance and on a route that will never see as much potential traffic as a potential highway linking Sofia-Nis-Sarajevo-Banja Luka-Zagreb. 

So i'd say they should spend more to make the link between Nis-Krusevac-Kraljevo-Cacak-Uzice and on toward Sarajevo as convenient as possible. This would ensure that the highway gets used by drivers outside of the Balkans.


----------



## yu91

https://ibb.co/i2CTtx

Here is the Sofia-Nis-Sarajevo-Banja Luka-Zagreb route I'm talking about. I think that every effort should be made to make it as convenient as possible for people passing through the Balkans onward toward Europe and toward Turkey.


----------



## blagun

^^ I'm not sure that a corridor Nis-Krusevac-Cacak-Uzice and further Sarajevo will redirect the traffic Turkey-Western Europe - too difficult terrain, too many borders. The main streams remain SF-NI-BG-ZG-LJ-Trieste and SF-NI-BG-NS-Budapest-Wien.
But the Morava corridor and the motorway to Cacak-Uzice is very important as a connection to many points on the Adriatic coast: Split/Ploce thru Visegrad-Sarajevo-Mostar, Dubrovnik/Herzernovi thru Visegrad-Trebinje and Podgorica/Bar/Budva. It is also important to the tourism in Western Serbia: Zlatibor, Mokra gora and Tara Mountain. Also for the connections between Serbia and Eastern part of Republika Srpska


----------



## smokiboy

I was thinking the same thing, must have been where the bus stop was originally, before it was moved further to the left.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's 3rd Danube bridge to begin construction in 2020...



> Friday, 02.03.2018.| 11:15
> 
> *Ada Huja Bridge to feature four structures with two pylons – Construction to start in 2020*
> Illustration (Photo: goldenjack/************.com)
> The construction of another bridge on the Danube will begin in 2020 as part of the Belgrade Ring-Road. As City Architect Milutin Folic reveals exclusively for Novosti, the bridge will consist of four structures. Together with access roads, it will be 3,327 meters long and 30 meters wide. The main bridge, connecting the coasts, will be 844 meters long and feature two pylons. The construction should take 36 months.
> 
> The bridge should be located 2.5 kilometers downstream from the Pancevo Bridge. On the Banat side, an elevated access route on columns, 1,216 meters long, will be built. It will consist of two parallel structures. On the Karaburma side, the access road will be 1,160 meters long.
> 
> According to Folic, the construction of this bridge, two tunnels in the city’s center and the new Sava Bridge, will help unload the capital of Serbia from unnecessary transit traffic.
> 
> – The City Development Strategy and the new General Urban Plan mark our orientation towards an ecologically acceptable transport hierarchy. Pedestrians, cyclists and public transport are given a priority over cars – Folic explains.
> 
> The completion of the new bridge will also open the possibility of unloading and reconstructing the Pancevo Bridge.
> 
> The new bridge is a part of the Outer Road Tangent and will connect the Pancevo Road and the Visnjicka Street. From Ada Huja, it will connect to the Kralja Aleksandra Blvd and the highway to Nis. Its northern tangent will connect it by a round road to the Pupin Bridge and then further to the Ada Bridge through the Heroja sa Kosara Blvd.
> 
> Ship “gate”
> 
> The pylons will act as “gates” for ships.
> 
> – The bridge will not block the waterway, as its width and height will be able to accommodate large vessels – Folic explains.


----------



## CrazySerb

A2 motorway....




> *Soon the construction of the section of the highway from New Belgrade to Surcin - Bridge near Obrenovac is ready until the beginning of 2020.*
> 
> In the next month, negotiations for the conclusion of a commercial contract for a section from Novi Beograd to Surcin, about ten kilometers long, will be transmitted by the Government of Serbia web site.
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister of Serbia and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic says that this would provide a better connection between Belgrade and Corridor 11.
> 
> Mihajlovic noted that at Corridor 11, 109 kilometers of the highway will be completed with this year, and by 2022, about 140 kilometers.
> 
> During the tour of the construction of the Surčin-Obrenovac highway, she said that the works on this site were not late for a day and that 29% of the works were carried out.
> 
> For everything we want to develop in Belgrade, the condition is the infrastructure, she said, and reminded that the Roads of Serbia only invested about 1.5 billion dinars in road infrastructure last year and that they plan to invest about 3.5 billion dinars.
> 
> Mayor of Belgrade, Siniša Mali, pointed out that the construction of the Surčin-Obrenovac highway is important for the faster development of these two Belgrade municipalities, but also for joining Corridor 11 with the Corridor 10.
> 
> Mali said that for the bridge connecting these two Belgrade municipalities, all the piles were already installed, and the pillars were finished.
> 
> - During the spring and summer, the construction of the upper level of the bridge begins. By the end of 2019 and the beginning of 2020, everything will be completed, Mali said, and specified that a national stadium will be built in the Surcin Loop, while a large industrial zone is on the side of Obrenovac.



Corridor 11 (A2) motorway , Surcin-Obrenovac section, new Sava river bridge:


----------



## CrazySerb

We're still entertaining the idea of giving construction of A5 motorway to CIA-linked Bechtel company...



> esday, 06.03.2018.| 08:54
> 
> *American companies interested in infrastructural projects in Serbia*
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic talked with US Ambassador to Serbia Kyle Scott and a delegation of the consortium Bechtel-Enka about new infrastructural projects being prepared by Serbia on March 5.
> 
> As reported on the website of the Government of Serbia, the current status of the three projects the realization of which is planned in the upcoming period was discussed at the meeting, namely, the construction of the Morava Corridor, that is, the Pojate-Preljina highway, the Nis-Merdare-Pristina highway and the Belgrade-Sarajevo highway.
> 
> Discussing the project of the Morava Corridor, Mihajlovic said that the preparation of the planning and the project documentation was going according to the schedule and that the talks about potential models of financing the project were expected to begin in the upcoming period.
> 
> Head of the American company Bechtel for Europe and the Middle East, Stuart Jones, said that he was impressed with the results realized in the field of infrastructure and emphasized that the company was interested in cooperating with Serbia on new projects, it is said.
> 
> Minister Mihajlovic also discussed infrastructural projects with the new ambassador of France to Serbia, Frederic Mondoloni, Beta reports.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Vrnjacka Banja, the best visited spa-town in Serbia is along the path of Morava corridor...


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade-Timisoara motorway again in the news....



> Thursday, March 8, 2018 | 15:56
> 
> *VUCIC: Connect Belgrade and Timisoara to the highway*
> Aleksandar Vucic (Photo: Golden Brown / ************.com)
> Serbia is interested in building a highway from Belgrade to Timisoara, Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic said during the visit to Romania.
> 
> Vucic pointed to the need to build a fast road Belgrade-Timisoara and specified that it was 150 kilometers, 75 kilometers in Serbian and the same on the Romanian side.
> 
> He also said that Serbia has enough money and interest in building that road, and that such infrastructure investment would bring economic benefits to both our and the Romanian people living on both sides of the border.
> 
> He recalled that this idea came from Serbia, and that he talked about it with former Romanian Prime Ministers Colus and Pont, but that, even with their desire to do so, the Romanian side's consent was not obtained.
> 
> - It is not easy, but we remain interested in this highway and its connection with Timisoara - said President Vucic.
> 
> He said that Romania is becoming an increasingly important partner of Serbia in the trade exchange and said that the vibrant political affinity of the two countries gives concrete results in mutual cooperation in different areas of social life.


----------



## pasadia

> with former Romanian Prime Ministers Colus and Pont


It's Ciolos and Ponta. And he had another 2 Prime Ministers since then, Grindeanu and Tudose, and now he have a woman, Dancila (just writing their names as they tend to be forgotten for good reasons).

As of the motorway - no election in Romania, no news about that at all. And probably it won't get any priority as we have other bigger and more important highways to solve first. 

But speaking about this border, it is true that more and more traffic in in order, but from my point of view main problem is with local traffic. I know some companies in western part of Timis county which would employ personnel from NE Serbia but there are not able because of border control problems (waiting period, to long time spend at check points, etc...
Basically for Jimbolia / Sannicolau Mare are there is a big lack in working force. Which is available in and near Kikinda but there is not enough check points available for possible daily comuters.


----------



## Alex_ZR

pasadia said:


> But speaking about this border, it is true that more and more traffic in in order, but from my point of view main problem is with local traffic. I know some companies in western part of Timis county which would employ personnel from NE Serbia but there are not able because of border control problems (waiting period, to long time spend at check points, etc...
> Basically for Jimbolia / Sannicolau Mare are there is a big lack in working force. Which is available in and near Kikinda but there is not enough check points available for possible daily comuters.


Since August 2017 there is no train connection between Serbia and Romania, train Timisoara-Vršac was abolished then. In 2014 train Kikinda-Jimbolia was also abolished. After this, there is no public transport connection between two countries except Belgrade-Bucharest air line. Very sad.


----------



## Theijs

CrazySerb said:


> Belgrade-Timisoara motorway again in the news....


Also in Romania. But only words...
“Infrastructure would be a top priority, he added, with motorways set to connect Romania to the capitals of all neighbouring states.”
Source: https://www.euractiv.com/section/ec...ng-party-congress-votes-to-join-euro-in-2024/


----------



## CrazySerb

Kadinjaca tunnel closer to reality...



> Friday, 09.03.2018.| 12:21
> 
> *Geological explorations for tunnel beneath Kadinjaca close to completion – Construction planned to start in 2020*
> 
> The geological explorations preceding the construction of a tunnel beneath the Kadinjaca pass are close to being completed, and, according to Ivan Markovic, the coordinator of the project on behalf of the Municipality of Bajina Basta, they are expected to be completed by the end of March.
> 
> – The documentation for the preparation of a preliminary design of the tunnel is being prepared, and the tender documentation says that the project must be completed by June, when the detailed regulation plan should be completed as well – Markovic says, as reported by the local media.
> 
> He adds that he hopes that the construction of the tunnel will start in 2020.
> 
> – This year, we will submit the preliminary design, along with the results of the geological explorations to the reviewing commission, following which we will define the public interest based on this project and the DRP and start the process of expropriation – Markovic says.
> 
> This is all expected to be completed by mid-2019, when the route is also expected to be defined and the property relations resolved, after which negotiations with potential investors should start.


----------



## CrazySerb

Theijs said:


> Also in Romania. But only words...
> “Infrastructure would be a top priority, he added, with motorways set to connect Romania to the capitals of all neighbouring states.”
> Source: https://www.euractiv.com/section/ec...ng-party-congress-votes-to-join-euro-in-2024/


From a purely Serbian perspective, I think we should be patient with our Romanian friends. Motorway construction seems to have somewhat stalled there, at least from an outsiders perspective, and its obvious they've got bigger priorities to consider, like linking some of the largest cities to the existing motorway network, which for a country of that size, is less than modest.


----------



## CrazySerb

In addition to Belgrade-Timisoara motorway, Serbia's PM talked about new expressways yesterday....




> March 14, 2018. | 18:34
> 
> *VUCIC: We will invest 200m EUR in the roads Zrenjanin-Novi Sad and Zrenjanin-Belgrade
> Aleksandar Vučić*
> 
> Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic announced on Wednesday (March 14, 2018) the construction of "fast roads" Zrenjanin-Novi Sad, 50 km, and Zrenjanin-Belgrade 56 km.
> 
> *He said that the state has decided to invest 200m EUR in the construction of this two times in Vojvodina, regardless of how the planned construction of the road from Belgrade to Timisoara will flow.*
> 
> Vucic attended the symbolic start of construction of the Essex plant in Zrenjanin.



^^
Personally for me, Belgrade-Zrenjanin is as important project as Kotor bypass, as I have some land in a nice little village called Belo Blato - perfect for a little cottage getaway from the big city


----------



## CrazySerb

A2, Obrenovac-Ljig...


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

Does anyone know which segments of the A4 motorway (Nis - Bulgarian border) are open as of now (or due to open anytime soon)? Thank you.


----------



## satanism

Nis-Prosek
Crvena Reka - Stanicenje
~5km between Sopot crossroads and north of Pirot tunnel 1st CW...2nd due soon.
South of Pirot tunnel-border


That is what is open.

Rest is UC.


----------



## Arnorian

A4 from today:










red: U/C
magenta: finished, not in use


----------



## tfd543

And Whats the status of A1 ? A supporting Wall got damaged near Grdelica because of the weather change some days ago.

Actually today 7.5 km of full profile highway was released to traffic at A4 near Pirot and Dimitrovgrad.

http://www.rtv.rs/sr_ci/ekonomija/a...ilometara-autoputa-na-koridoru-10_902069.html

As I understand we are talking about full profile of the ~5km between Sopot crossroads and north of Pirot tunnel (see satanism's post)
and the small red part of 1.5 km near Dimitrovgrad at the OMV petrol station.

AθΕνΙαΝ: What a coincidence that you ask and something opens 1 day after. Can you please do some more magic ? Lol


----------



## atpanos

Arnorian said:


> A4 from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red: U/C
> magenta: finished, not in use


Did you draw this or is there a live map for that? Are there any dates for openings?


----------



## Arnorian

I drew it. Should be finished completely by the end of the year.


----------



## atpanos

Arnorian said:


> I drew it. Should be finished completely by the end of the year.


How about the road to FYROM? Is it complete?


----------



## Arnorian

No, the gorge part (red in the north) is tricky, probably next year. The other unfinished section should be done this year.










Hopefully, this should be the situation in the second half of 2019.


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

tfd543 said:


> AθΕνΙαΝ: What a coincidence that you ask and something opens 1 day after. Can you please do some more magic ? Lol


Yes indeed haha! Well I was asking cause I will be going from Sofia to Nis in April and wanted to know the situation. Shame it's not all done but at least I'll get to see a good part of it, I'm expecting it to be quite a nice journey


----------



## Arnorian

If only there were plans for a full motorway on the other side of the border.


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

*A video from the newly opened segment stanicenje-sarlah tunnel*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlrfiTvVUQE


----------



## tfd543

AθΕνΙαΝ;146436109 said:


> Yes indeed haha! Well I was asking cause I will be going from Sofia to Nis in April and wanted to know the situation. Shame it's not all done but at least I'll get to see a good part of it, I'm expecting it to be quite a nice journey


Great !. See if you can take some nice pics.


----------



## smokiboy

Especially from the Bulgarian side.


----------



## panchevo

Arnorian said:


> I drew it. Should be finished completely by the end of the year.


A4 won’t be finished completely by the end of this year for sure...


----------



## nixazmaj

Arnorian said:


> No, the gorge part (red in the north) is tricky, probably next year. The other unfinished section should be done this year.
> 
> Hopefully, this should be the situation in the second half of 2019.


I hope more sections to start in 2019.
A5 Pojate-Preljina
A? Niš-Priština


----------



## blagun

CrazySerb said:


> Belgrade's 3rd Danube bridge to begin construction in 2020...


Ada Huja !!!???:mad2::mad2::mad2:

Do you know, what "Huja" in Russian and Bulgarian means?


----------



## Arnorian

I've been telling them on the Serbian subforum, they say it doesn't matter. The name should be Višnjički most.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's motorway bypass, new Sava river bridge:


----------



## satanism

This bridge is literally taking forever....


----------



## CrazySerb

With Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway (A4) nearing completion, Serbia is now bringing to the forefront another crucial project when it comes to linking up with the eastern neighbor...



> *By the end of the year with a car all over Corridor 10*
> 03/19/2018 - 14:03
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure, prof. Dr Zorana Mihajlovic, said that the construction of the east and south arm of Corridor 10 will be completed by the end of this year.
> 
> "This is the year in which we will be able to travel from the beginning to the end of Corridor 10, and the eastern and southern branches. This is something we have been waiting for decades, and this will be completed by the end of the construction season, "Mihajlovic said, answering questions from the journalists after a meeting with Bulgarian Deputy Prime Minister Tomislav Doncev.
> 
> She added that a public invitation for the Nis-Merdare-Pristina highway is already being prepared, *to prepare a feasibility study for the so-called " an eastern corridor" that is also important for relations with Bulgaria*, and that by the end of September all studies for the Šabac-Loznica road will be completed, which is significant for all businessmen who want to invest in this region.
> 
> Bulgarian Deputy Prime Minister Tomislav Donchev said that the Sofia-Sofia highway to the border with Bulgaria is easier to build from sections on Corridor 10 that are currently being built through Serbia, and that project documentation is under construction.
> 
> "I sincerely hope that in the next two and a half years we will have completed this road," said Donchev.


----------



## CrazySerb

While it's not as sexy or newsworthy as construction of new motorways, it has to be reported....segment of A3 motorway will soon be reconstructed, as it's been a few decades since anything had been done there.



> Sunday, March 18, 2018 | 17:07
> 
> *Soon the reconstruction of the highway at the entrance to Serbia - Tender by the end of March, commencement of works in July 2018.*
> 
> First of all, all those entering Corridor 10 from Serbia, from Croatia and EU countries, have been holes, stumps and collapse of asphalt for years. It seems to have come to an end, since the reconstruction of the section Batrovci-Kuzmin, long 21.6 kilometers, should begin, in more than two decades, at the end of June or early July this year, and by the end of 2019 it should be finally are completed, they announce from the Roads of Serbia.
> 
> In order to repair that part of the highway, namely, there were no financial resources in the previous period, and when it finally got into this job, the rehabilitation project was delayed nearly two years due to problems with the designer, the consortium Spea Engineering SpA and Safege & Safege, which is why terminated contract.
> 
> In other words, the border crossing Batrovci is the busiest in Serbia, and last year 1,295,979 vehicles passed through the pay station Sid in the direction of Kuzmin, 1,349,839 vehicles in the direction of Batrovac.
> 
> Drivers on Batrovci who often use that section of the highway say to Tanjug that the highway is in a really bad condition and that it's high time for something to be done.
> 
> V.d. Director of the Roads of Serbia Zoran Drobnjak points out that public procurement for the selection of contractors will soon be carried out and that the reconstruction of the highway should be completed by November or by the end of 2019. He says the designer suggested that the entire roadway be removed on that part of the highway and that a new one be put in.
> 
> - As investors, we wanted to save the funds from the EBRD loan and that project, which was supposed to cost 25m EUR, as the designers said, we have reduced to about 17m EUR or 2.07bn dinars - said Drobnjak.
> 
> According to him, public procurement is followed in March, and works are expected in late June or early July. Drobnjak says that this highway was made in 1997 and that because of the lack of money it has not been "rehabilitated", only maintenance has been done, so that the traffic could function.
> 
> Nearly two years ago, the EBRD approved the money for the reconstruction of the highway, but the designer did not complete the entrusted work for the envisaged nine months, although the contract with him was signed in April 2016, in the amount of 191,000 EUR.
> 
> According to Drobnjak, the roads of Serbia will insist with European banks that the designer with whom the contract is terminated can no longer participate in tenders in our country. He also says that the supervisory body is responsible only when the works begin, but that in this case it is "caught" already in the design.
> 
> "The situation on this part of the highway is very bad and that's why we will fix it, to be like in Europe," Drobnjak concluded.
> 
> The main project is in the phase of auditing traffic safety by an independent consultant, and in parallel, the preparation of tender documents for the procurement of works is in parallel.


^^


----------



## roaddor

Bulgaria will build this highway from the BCP Gradina/Kalotina towards Sofia, the sooner the better. Due to some internal issues and stupidity with other government initiatives, much of the national budget was spent and is being spent for other activities, rather than for the construction of new highways. On the other hand, the country is not taking credits from the typical european banks (EIB, EBRD etc.) and as a result we see some small lots here and there under construction. It should be noted, however, (not as an excuse) that the highest priority in BG is A2, linking Sofia and Varna.
Hopefully, the tricky part of A7 right after the border around Dragoman will commence this summer. The rest is not that difficult and could be done quite fast. If there are no complaints and consequently delays, 32km (out of the total 49km) should finally be U/C this year.

Good to see Pozarevac/A1-Negotin/Bregovo is being prepared. This is another major route between Serbia and Bulgaria after Via Diagonalis.


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

A little bit off topic but since we're talking about the A4 do you guys have any recommendations for buses going from Sofia to Belgrade directly..?


----------



## mezzi7

is there any chance that the Grdelica - Vladicin Han section will be opened until June? Now that the supporting wall is broken and there was a landslide?


----------



## tfd543

mezzi7 said:


> is there any chance that the Grdelica - Vladicin Han section will be opened until June? Now that the supporting wall is broken and there was a landslide?


We already touched it. See previous posts. Short answer is absolutely no. Only Srpska Kuca-levosoje will probably open in July.


----------



## CrazySerb

*This year, renewal of 164 km of regional roads*
21/03/2018



> This year, the 164 km of regional roads will begin to be rebuilt, and the plan is to restore 400 kilometers by the end of 2019, announced the Roads of Serbia.
> 
> Minister of Construction, Traffic and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic, after the presentation of the Roads Roads Report of Serbia's Roads, instructed to discuss possibilities for changing certain procedures in discussions with financiers in order to further speed up the completion of these tasks.
> 
> The road rehabilitation project is implemented through loans from the World Bank, the European Investment Bank (EIB) and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD).
> 
> Mihajlovic announced that in the following period, she will talk with all the design companies that were given a job to repair the roads on the quality of their work and compliance with deadlines, the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure announced.
> 
> At a meeting with the minister on the project of repairing regional roads in Serbia, attended by representatives of design companies, Director of the Roads of Serbia, Zoran Drobnjak, said that this year will begin the reconstruction of 164 kilometers of regional roads, and that the plan is to be renewed by the end of 2019 400 kilometers of regional roads.
> 
> He said, along with the reconstruction of the roads, designing 43 repair works is also done.


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Recently reconstructed Rudnik-Topola road:


----------



## mezzi7

tfd543 said:


> We already touched it. See previous posts. Short answer is absolutely no. Only Srpska Kuca-levosoje will probably open in July.


Thanks, sorry I missed that information, I guess they can only open the Grdelica - V.Han section in a whole, right? No possibility to open a part of it earlier?


----------



## tfd543

Maybe in half-profile. Depends on the two tunnels.


----------



## samonaprijed

Considering "Eastern Corridor" Požarevac-Vidin, I do not understand why it is not draft as a Belgrade-Bucharest motorway. This is the best connection of Constanca and Black Sea region with Italy, SW Germany and France. Why everything going westwards from Romania should go through Budapest?
Whole Walachia and northern Bulgaria can use motorway starting in Constanca and passing Bucharest, Kraiova, (bridge over Danube north of Negotin), Bor, Majdanpek, Kučevo, Požarevac and Smederevo to Belgrade, and further via Zagreb and Ljubljana. It is shorter than through Transylvania for certain destinations.
Of course, a diversion to Vidin and Montana can be a suplement.
From a national point of view motorway to poorly populated eastern Serbia is meaningless, but looking continent-wise it makes sense.


----------



## CrazySerb

Serbia turning towards the East for infrastructure cash....



> March 21 2018 11:24:00
> 
> *Serbia negotiating $400 million infrastructure loan from Turkey*
> BELGRADE-Reuters
> 
> Serbia is negotiating a $400 million loan from Turkey’s Exim Bank to develop infrastructure it needs to spur investments and growth, Serbia’s trade minister said on March 20.
> 
> Serbia, which is seeking to join the European Union, wants to foster close ties with Turkey, and last October Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan pledged investments and support, in an apparent bid to expand influence in a region frustrated by the slow pace of talks to join the EU.
> 
> After meeting Turkey’s deputy Prime Minister Fikri Işık in Belgrade, Rasim Ljajic, Serbia’s trade minister, said Turkey’s Exim Bank had allocated a loan worth $400 million for various infrastructure projects.
> 
> “We are still negotiating conditions for the use of these funds and I am hoping ... these conditions would be favorable for us,” Ljajic told reporters.
> 
> Some 70 Turkish companies do business in Serbia and bilateral trade is expected to reach $1.2 billion this year.
> 
> Ljajic said he hoped parliaments of the two countries would soon ratify a 2017 free trade deal that would boost bilateral trade to around $2 billion.
> 
> Işık said Turkish companies want to participate in major infrastructure projects in the region, including a highway between Belgrade and Bosnia’s capital Sarajevo.
> 
> “We are making technical preparations for ... this project,” he said through an interpreter.





> *China's EXIM Bank sees Serbia as main partner in CEE - infrastructure min*
> 
> BELGRADE (Serbia), March 21 (SeeNews) – The Export-Import Bank of China (EXIM Bank) considers Serbia to be its main partner in the framework of the cooperation mechanism between China and 16 Central and Eastern European countries (CEEC), the Serbian infrastructure ministry said.
> 
> Serbia is a country of special importance for China in the Balkans and the largest beneficiary of loans among the so-called preferential customers within the CEEC mechanism, with a share of more than 50%, representatives of the Chinese bank have said, according to a statement issued by the infrastructure ministry on Tuesday.
> 
> A delegation of EXIM Bank has arrived in Serbia to verify the quality of construction works carried out with its support and to start talks on new infrastructure projects, the bank's supervisory board chairman, Yu Xuejun, said in the statement.
> 
> "All projects have been very successful," Xuejun said.
> 
> The Serbian government signed a commercial agreement with EXIM Bank for the construction of a motorway connecting Preljina to Pozega in December 2017 and expects to sign a contract for the overhaul of the Novi Sad-Subotica section of the railway line connecting Belgrade to Hungary's capital Budapest in the short term, Serbia's infrastructure minister Zorana Mihajlovic noted in the statement.
> 
> In November 2016, the Serbian infrastructure ministry said the government signed several commercial and financing deals with China worth a combined 734 million euro ($901.4 million) for infrastructure works. The deals were signed on the sidelines of the Riga summit of the heads of government of China and 16 CEE countries, or the 16+1 format.


----------



## panchevo

samonaprijed said:


> Considering "Eastern Corridor" Požarevac-Vidin, I do not understand why it is not draft as a Belgrade-Bucharest motorway. This is the best connection of Constanca and Black Sea region with Italy, SW Germany and France. Why everything going westwards from Romania should go through Budapest?
> Whole Walachia and northern Bulgaria can use motorway starting in Constanca and passing Bucharest, Kraiova, (bridge over Danube north of Negotin), Bor, Majdanpek, Kučevo, Požarevac and Smederevo to Belgrade, and further via Zagreb and Ljubljana. It is shorter than through Transylvania for certain destinations.
> Of course, a diversion to Vidin and Montana can be a suplement.
> From a national point of view motorway to poorly populated eastern Serbia is meaningless, but looking continent-wise it makes sense.


There is no such thing as “Eastern corridor”, let alone a plan for connecting Negotin with Belgrade via motorway!

Please ignore the propaganda articles from state-controlled media which are being posted here...


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbia “about to close Belgrade motorway deal” with China Road and Bridge*
23 March 2018 | By GCR Staff



> Serbia is about to sign a contract with China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) to build the main section of a motorway between Belgrade and Montenegrin port of Bar.
> 
> The forecast was made by Dusko Markovic, the prime minister of Montenegro. He told the country’s parliament on Wednesday (21 March) that Serbia would “sign a contract with CRBC in the next few days for the financing of the entire stretch of the motorway on its territory”, according to the transcript of a response to a question in parliament on Wednesday posted on the website of Montenegro’s government.
> 
> Prime Minister Markovic in conversation with his Chinese opposite number Li Keqiang in November (Government of Montenegro)
> 
> Montenegro began work on the project in 2015, and is waiting for Serbia to make a start on its part of the plan.
> 
> Markovic added that he planned to hold a meeting with representatives of CRBC and the Export-Import Bank of China to discuss the construction of the Matesevo-Andrijevica and Andrijevica-Boljare sections of the motorway on Montenegrin territory. He has already held talks on the project with Chinese premier Li Keqiang in November (pictured).
> 
> The Exim Bank has already extended a $944m loan to Montenegro with an interest rate of 2% and a six-year grace period.
> 
> Markovic also told parliament that he was expecting the EU to pay some of the cost of the motorway as it formed part of Europe’s strategic transport network.
> 
> The government of Serbia began talks with China on the financing of motorway between Belgrade to Boljare, a town on the border with Montenegro, in November. The negotiations started after the signing of a €450m agreement with China Communications Construction Company for the design and construction of a 31km motorway between Preljina and Pozega, in central Serbia.
> 
> Image: Prime Minister Markovic in conversation with his Chinese opposite number Li Keqiang in November (Government of Montenegro)


----------



## BG_AT

Hell everybody !

I have a question:

I read today news on a Homepage that in Serbia the radar control type is now a bit tricky.

That means for example if you drive from "Horgos" (Hungarian - Serbian border) to Dimitrovgrad (Serbian - Bulgarian border), there is a min. time you should need for this distance.
They will check it with the tickets that you take at the Toll-paying stations.
This part i understand.

But how will this work if i make a break between 2 toll-stations?
For example at a petrol station or so?
What about the time of this break that i do?
How do they calculate it then?


----------



## Singidunum

BG_AT said:


> Hell everybody !
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> I read today news on a Homepage that in Serbia the radar control type is now a bit tricky.
> 
> That means for example if you drive from "Horgos" (Hungarian - Serbian border) to Dimitrovgrad (Serbian - Bulgarian border), there is a min. time you should need for this distance.
> They will check it with the tickets that you take at the Toll-paying stations.
> This part i understand.
> 
> But how will this work if i make a break between 2 toll-stations?
> For example at a petrol station or so?
> What about the time of this break that i do?
> How do they calculate it then?


Well if you drive 200km/h and then make breaks to compensate you will not be fined because the system will not recognize the difference. However there are active highway interceptors.


----------



## BG_AT

ok. thank you for the explanation.

Then i understand.

If i need for example for the certain road more then the minimum time, nobody cares.
In general we can say it so or?


Where exactly are the Toll-stations?
Is there anywhere a actual map?


----------



## atpanos

Singidunum said:


> Well if you drive 200km/h and then make breaks to compensate you will not be fined because the system will not recognize the difference. However there are active highway interceptors.


Drove the past 5 years more than 10 times through Serbia, never heard of that. Is there a map of the stations or more info?


----------



## BG_AT

atpanos said:


> Drove the past 5 years more than 10 times through Serbia, never heard of that. Is there a map of the stations or more info?


This sistem is new in Serbia.
I read it at the German ADAC homepage and at the Austrian ÖAMTC Homepage, that this is in Serbia since autmn 2017.

This is an information for example:

https://www.shofior.com/wordpress/serbia-system-average-speed-control/?lang=en


----------



## Singidunum

atpanos said:


> Drove the past 5 years more than 10 times through Serbia, never heard of that. Is there a map of the stations or more info?


What stations? It's police cars chasing cars that are speeding and issuing fines.











As for the average speed fines, it's a recent introduction, but there is a specified timeframe between each two tolls so wherever you go it will be calculated.


----------



## mezzi7

do they really fine you if your average speed is 121km/h between two tolls? Or is there a grace zone, like 120-125km/h which is still OK? It would be cruel to fine someone for their 121km/h average speed between the tolls.


----------



## SRC_100

In Poland, on so callled _average speed measuring speed camera system_ you will be fined even if you break speed limit of just 1 km/h, but single speed cameras or video speed cameras in police cars have usually 10km/h tolerance.


----------



## Singidunum

mezzi7 said:


> do they really fine you if your average speed is 121km/h between two tolls? Or is there a grace zone, like 120-125km/h which is still OK? It would be cruel to fine someone for their 121km/h average speed between the tolls.


I think 120-125 is tolerated


----------



## satanism

For the 15th time...this thing only works on Sid-Simanovci for now....


----------



## rheintram

In Austria the same system is called "Section Control". Germans call it "Abschnittskontrolle". The English (or rather British) term is apparently SPECS (named after the company that oparates it: Speed Check Services):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPECS_(speed_camera)


----------



## Arnorian

satanism said:


> For the 15th time...this thing only works on Sid-Simanovci for now....


Should start on other closed sections soon, maybe from 1 April.

*Od 1. aprila bi moglo da počne merenje srednje brzine na SVIM AUTOPUTEVIMA*

https://www.blic.rs/vesti/drustvo/o...e-srednje-brzine-na-svim-autoputevima/0bd5lt9


----------



## rudiwien

rheintram said:


> In Austria the same system is called "Section Control". Germans call it "Abschnittskontrolle". The English (or rather British) term is apparently SPECS (named after the company that oparates it: Speed Check Services):
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPECS_(speed_camera)



At least in Scotland on the A9, it is signposted as "Average Speed Cameras"; also media call it that way.


----------



## BL2

Austria "Section Control"


----------



## CrazySerb

*Monitoring of average speed on highways to begin – Tickets to be sent to home addresses*



> Beginning with Friday, April 27, 2018, the monitoring of average driving speed on all highway sections in Serbia begins. The traffic police will begin penalizing all those who drive over 120 km/h by even one kilometer.
> 
> The Roads of Serbia has installed cameras in all designated locations, and the speed will be measured based on the time needed to go from one toll booth to another.
> 
> Drivers of vehicles registered in Serbia will be sent tickets to their home addresses, but each driver will also be able to see their average speed on the slip at the toll booth. On the other hand, foreigners will be stopped by the traffic police immediately at the toll booth and will have to pay the speeding ticket at the nearest court authority.
> 
> Also, drivers will no longer be able to avoid the speeding ticket by stopping in the middle of the section – at a resting spot or a gas station – as the number of “intercepting” vehicles will also increase on all highway sections in Serbia.
> 
> For example, the shortest amount of travel time allowed on the 423-km Subotica – Nis section is three hours 31 minutes, whereas, on the Belgrade – Nis section, it is one hour 58 minutes. The minimum time needed not to exceed the limit of 120 km/h on the road from Belgrade to Subotica is one hour 34 minutes, and, on the Belgrade – Sid route, it is 54 minutes.
> 
> From Horgos to Presevo, on the 537-km route, one mustn’t travel under four hours 16 minutes, and the minimum travel time proscribed for the section from the Vrcin toll booth to the Presevo toll booth is three hours.
> 
> The tickets are as follows – RSD 3,000 for driving at 120 to 140 km/h, RSD 5,000 for driving at 141 to 150 km/h and RSD 10,000 for driving at 151 to 160 km/h. The ticket of 10,000 to 20,000 dinars is issued for driving at 161 to 180 km/h, and it also entails three negative points and one to 12 months without a driving license.
> 
> The ticket for driving at 181 to 200 km/h is 20,000 to 40,000 dinars, along with one to 30 days in jail, six negative points and three to 12 months without a driving license. Those who drive at 201 to 220 km/h will need to pay 100,000 to 120,000 dinars, spend 15 to 60 days in jail, incur 14 negative points and spend eight to 12 months without a driving license.
> 
> Finally, there is no fine for driving over 221 km/h, but the perpetrator is looking at 30 to 60 days in jail, 15 negative points and nine to 12 months without a license.


----------



## tasosGR

Serbia is going to make a lot of money in the summer from the foreign workers who cross it, all of them almost driving 160-180 as I saw last summer.
And the joke was that they were hurrying to return to their jobs !!!


----------



## tfd543

Sounds like a rigorous system. What if you distribute Your speed in a smooth way eg driving fast from Novi sad untill the suburbs of Belgrade where you will slow down? The average time will still be under the threshold, but that Depends How they have calculated the times of course.


----------



## solaar

tfd543 said:


> Sounds like a rigorous system. What if you distribute Your speed in a smooth way eg driving fast from Novi sad untill the suburbs of Belgrade where you will slow down? The average time will still be under the threshold, but that Depends How they have calculated the times of course.


The state is desperate for money so they are thinking of new ways to rob people of some cash. While I'm not against obeying the speed limits, it's ridiculous to fine someone for going 125 km/h on a motorway. I'd fine only those who do 150 kmh or more, because that can be dangerous. If I'm overtaking someone who goes 110-115, I have to do at least 130 or so.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

"The traffic police will begin penalizing all those who drive over 120 km/h by even one kilometer."

That sounds like there is no error correction or tolerance in Serbia. Is that correct or a journalist who doesn't understand the subject he is writing about?

If there is really excessive speeding on Serbian motorways, an average speed control may be an effective way to eliminate that. The road is not a race track (I'm obviously talking about folks going 180 km/h as mentioned upthread, not 130).


----------



## Arnorian

The journalist is not wrong. If the machine says the average speed is 121 km/h a ticket will be issued.



tfd543 said:


> Sounds like a rigorous system. What if you distribute Your speed in a smooth way eg driving fast from Novi sad untill the suburbs of Belgrade where you will slow down? The average time will still be under the threshold, but that Depends How they have calculated the times of course.


There is no toll in Belgrade. Tickets will be issues for for tolled sections only. On A1 coming from Novi Sad toll ends 30 km before the center of Belgrade.

I'm not sure what will be the procedure is a foreign vehicle exits the tolled section one exit before a main toll stop on the end that section. They plan to send letters to owners of the vehicle with a demand to state who was driving the car, so they could issue the ticket, is a side exit was used. But that will not work with foreign vehicles.


----------



## CrazySerb

It looks like some sort of agreement has been reached with the regional laggard, Romania, concerning the Belgrade-Timisoara motorway, at this weeks annual quadrilateral meeting between Serbia, Greece, Bulgaria & Romania.

The project will be jointly presented to the Chinese at this July's 16+1 meeting in Sofia.



> *Romania, Bulgaria, Greece and Serbia agreed on common regional projects*
> Thursday, April 26, 2018
> 
> Romanian, Bulgarian and Greek prime ministers, Viorica Dancila, Boiko Borisov and Alexis Tsipras, and also Serbian President have met in Bucharest on Tuesday for the four-party regional meeting to discuss the economic cooperation and concrete regional projects, romaniajournal.ro/ reports.
> 
> “It’s the third meeting of this format that has proved its added value in promoting our regional joint projects. I appreciate Serbia’s role as stability factor in the Western Balkans and its positive contribution in the process of cooperation and reconciliation and I assure the Serbian president of our full support in the negotiation process with the European Union,” said the Romanian premier Viorica Dancila.
> 
> She also stated the Romanian will endorse Bulgaria when it takes over the EU Council Presidency, while pointing out that Greece is a key partner for Romania in the region.
> 
> “We want to boost our bilateral, regional and European collaboration. These consultations are providing a good opportunity to enhance dialogue and identify new collaboration ways in the southeastern region, especially for the economic development. We discussed about the concrete projects that the four states can develop, about the 16+1 format,” Dancila said.
> 
> In his turn, Serbia’s President, Aleksandar Vucic, has asked for stronger endorsement in the process of Serbia’s accession to the EU.
> 
> “As Serbia is the only country of the four that is not a EU member state yet, it is very important that we benefit from the support of Romania, Bulgaria and Greece for Serbia’s European path. In its turn, Serbia will do everything in its power to help these friend countries. We will accept an even stronger support on behalf of Bucharest, Athens and Sofia on our European path. We would like you to help us, for, if we were in your place, we would. We want to become a member state of the EU, but without your firm support we wouldn’t be able to do this,” Vucic stated.
> 
> The Serbian President pointed out that concrete projects have been discussed at the meeting.
> 
> "The conclusion is that we will establish a joint working group, in which the Communication and Transport Ministers in our countries will be represented, we will talk more concretely the joint projects and we will work closely to prepare for the organisation of the 16+1 format meeting, due to take place in July, in the course of this year. We have also discussed matters related to financing and a series of common activities. The commodities exchange between Serbia, Romania, Bulgaria and Greece has increased in the last years. The flow of tourists to Serbia has also grown and as well from Serbia to these three countries. We deem these meetings very relevant for our countries," Vucic mentioned.
> 
> “I am pleased with the concrete results that we have reached. We have discussed about opportunities such as Moravita – Timisoara motorway, also the construction of a motorway to link us to Bulgaria, the conclusion of the Serbian section of motorway that leads to Skopje. We have talked about possibilities to modernise the railway to the Bulgarian border. Moreover, we discussed about the ways to improve the digital infrastructure and cooperation with these states within the EU. We have talked about the possibility to solve common issues and the implementation of joint working groups can help,” the Serbian head of state added.
> 
> În his opinion, the commodities exchange between Serbia, Romania, Bulgaria and Greece has increased in the past years, while the flow of tourists to Serbia and from Serbia to the three partner countries was also on an upward trend.
> 
> Bulgarian PM Boiko Borisov congratulated the Romanian counterpart Viorica Dancila for taking office, while stating that Bulgaria has supported the need to bring the Western Balkans issue on the European agenda. “Together with my colleagues from Romania and Greece we must do our best to bring the countries in this region back to the European family,” Boiko Borisov stressed. He also said on Tuesday that the continued existence of the Bulgaria - Romania - Greece - Serbia quadrilateral format is a clear sign that it has been a constructive, productive one, stating that he wants further projects that will lead to the development of the four countries.
> 
> "We also mentioned the possibility of building a motorway connecting our capital cities, also connecting the port of Thessaloniki with the ports in Bulgaria and Romania, improving the connectivity with Belgrade, Bratislava with Skopje. Greece and Serbia have also got involved, in this initiative to improve connectivity at regional level with Pristina," Borisov said.
> 
> Greek PM Alexis Tsipras also stated that the aim of these meetings is to talk about the cooperation in the Western Balkans to ensure peace, stability and security in the region.
> 
> “We have always faced serious challenges in the region. It’s a region that has generated a whole series of national issues, wars, but, on the other hand, it’s a region that provides very promising possibilities and we are here to face these challenges (…) We, the Balkan states are called to establish the development pattern of the region based on the wished of our countries, of our citizens, and not based on some agenda set somewhere else, by a third party. Our aim is to develop the region and turn this cooperation in a permanent initiative in a difficult time of globalization. That means we must closely cooperate and benefit of all possibilities to the utmost,” Alexis Tsipras concluded.


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest map of motorways in the ex-Yugoslav region...


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


> Latest map of motorways in the ex-Yugoslav region...



Very interesting map! :happy:
This means thats only 2 parts of the Serbian A1 before the motorways in Macedonia is a part of the continental motorways. One part around Vladičin Han and another part at Bujanovac.

How is it going with that two parts? When are they going to open them?


----------



## Arnorian

Likely next year. Then it's up to Greeks to finish Thessaloniki-border. Too bad Bulgaria doesn't plan a motorway towards Serbia.


----------



## zalmen

^^

Bulgaria is slow indeed but the plan for the reconstruction of Sofia-Kalotina road into a speedway is actually in the works, there is a public tender in place, and construction should hopefully start by mid 2019


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


> Likely next year. Then it's up to Greeks to finish Thessaloniki-border. Too bad Bulgaria doesn't plan a motorway towards Serbia.



But from Thessaloniki to the Macedonian border the E75 is an Expressway. Maybe the Greeks thinks thats good enought?


----------



## CrazySerb

Zezelj bridge...

Zezeljev most novi sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr

Novosadski mostovi panorama by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Theijs

CrazySerb said:


> *Monitoring of average speed on highways to begin*


I hope that foreigners can pay directly by card at or near the highway, instead of cash at a court office in the middle of nowhere with limited office hours.


----------



## piotr71

solaar said:


> The state is desperate for money so they are thinking of new ways to rob people of some cash. While I'm not against obeying the speed limits, it's ridiculous to fine someone for going 125 km/h on a motorway. I'd fine only those who do 150 kmh or more, because that can be dangerous. *If I'm overtaking someone who goes 110-115, I have to do at least 130 or so.*


Really? Until now, I was pretty certain, that it is possible to overtake a vehicle going 115km/h with 120km/h speed. I am a little confused, probably time to reconsider my worldview.

I see no trace of robbery in this decision, it's time to discipline drivers on Serbian roads. I mean all drivers: tourists transiting to Greece, Montenegro and Bulgaria, "gastarbeiters" going back home to Turkey and regular commuters.
I would not mind such system being implemented in my country.


----------



## Arnorian

Uppsala said:


> But from Thessaloniki to the Macedonian border the E75 is an Expressway. Maybe the Greeks thinks thats good enought?


A small part at the border is a motorway, but the rest is an 1+1 road with hard shoulders. Unless the Greeks managed to double it in the last year.


zalmen said:


> ^^
> 
> Bulgaria is slow indeed but the plan for the reconstruction of Sofia-Kalotina road into a speedway is actually in the works, there is a public tender in place, and construction should hopefully start by mid 2019


Is the plan still to keep the existing 2+2 non-dual carriageway from Sofia to Slivnica, and build an expressway from there to border? It's a shame Bulgaria can't build a proper motorway for such a short section.


Theijs said:


> I hope that foreigners can pay directly by card at or near the highway, instead of cash at a court office in the middle of nowhere with limited office hours.


PoS terminals should be working already.


----------



## MichiH

Uppsala said:


> This means thats only 2 parts of the Serbian A1 before the motorways in Macedonia is a part of the continental motorways. One part around Vladičin Han and another part at Bujanovac.
> 
> How is it going with that two parts? When are they going to open them?





Arnorian said:


> Likely next year. Then it's up to Greeks to finish Thessaloniki-border.


Is it already definitely that both will be opened in 2019 (at the earliest) or is there still a chance that one or both sections might be opened in 2018?


----------



## Arnorian

I don't think 2018 is realistic.


----------



## satanism

Arnorian said:


> A small part at the border is a motorway, but the rest is an 1+1 road with hard shoulders. Unless the Greeks managed to double it in the last year.
> 
> Is the plan still to keep the existing 2+2 non-dual carriageway from Sofia to Slivnica, and build an expressway from there to border? It's a shame Bulgaria can't build a proper motorway for such a short section.
> 
> PoS terminals should be working already.


It will be a full profile motorway, 25,5m for the first 10km or so, 27.5m for the remaining 35 towards Sofia.
KM 1-15 and 15-32 are in procedure already.


----------



## solaar

piotr71 said:


> Really? Until now, I was pretty certain, that it is possible to overtake a vehicle going 115km/h with 120km/h speed. I am a little confused, probably time to reconsider my worldview.


If you had any driving experience you'd know that it would take forever and it's probably not very safe to run parallel more than necessary along some car or truck.


----------



## niskogradnja

CrazySerb said:


> New projects with our Azeri friends...


and six years ago you posted;



CrazySerb said:


> Some more good news regarding the long planned Banat expressway (Novi Sad-Ruma section) and tunnel under Fruska Gora national park:


 :lol:


----------



## mezzi7

cougar1989 said:


> What I heard they accept Euro coins; 0,50€, 1€ and 2€. But I think change is given in RSD.


they accept euro coins between 0.50-2 and paper 5. From 10 up, it's up to the person in the booth, but they can refuse and it's understandable, they can't keep that much change in euro.
We usually pay the toll via credit card both in Serbia and Macedonia.


----------



## gr_kanev

cougar1989 said:


> What I heard they accept Euro coins; 0,50€, 1€ and 2€. But I think change is given in RSD.


No - the change is in Euro, not in RSD.


----------



## bewu1

Is Nis-SRB/BG border motorway fully operational?


----------



## smokiboy

No, not for another 6-9 months, or so.


----------



## Uppsala

smokiboy said:


> No, not for another 6-9 months, or so.



And what about Leskovac-SRB/MK border motorway? Is it the same time for that? For another 6-9 months, or so?


----------



## smokiboy

I think less, maybe 6 months or so. But there is serious problems with landslides, and mudslides on both sections from newly built retaining walls. So this may delay opening even more.


----------



## atpanos

mezzi7 said:


> they accept euro coins between 0.50-2 and paper 5. From 10 up, it's up to the person in the booth, but they can refuse and it's understandable, they can't keep that much change in euro.
> We usually pay the toll via credit card both in Serbia and Macedonia.


Didn't know you can pay with credit card. Will do that in the summer. But do they charge in EUR or in RSD?


----------



## satanism

they charge the card in RSD and it's converted to your local currency by your bank.Credit card payment is usually cheaper than eur payment since eur is rounded up.


----------



## mezzi7

indeed, it's cheaper and you don't have to bring a bag of coins


----------



## bzbox

How long does it take to pay via Credit card (Mastercard) and do you have to enter the pin?


----------



## satanism

It's been a while since I paid with card and back then it was maybe 30 seconds and you did have to enter your pin.But paypass cards have been around for some time now so I'd guess the toll booths have been equipped with terminals supporting this already - meaning you won't have to enter your pin and it will only take a few seconds.


----------



## gr_kanev

Here are some videos of my serbian toll payments in last two years :





















All the payments were made by creditcard, but not contactless.


----------



## warrior111

Do anybody know how the progress at the construction works at Belgrade bypass?


----------



## smokiboy

Contract has been signed with I believe Chinese firm and work has begun, but I haven't seen any photos of work in progress.
Supposedly deadline for completion is spring of 2020.


----------



## BG_AT

Hello everybody !

I want to ask some questions concerning the motorway A4 from NIS to the Bulgarien border.

Am i right that the motorway from: "Pirot North - Bulgarian Border" the motorway is already opened?

The motorway part from: "Crvena Reka - Stanicenje" had been also opened for traffic?


When will be: "Stanicenje - Pirot North" opened?
Is there already a certain date now official?


----------



## warrior111

Crvena Reka-Stanicenje is already opened in 2015 and Pirot-North to Bulgaria has been opened in 2017 but without Tunel Sarlah.
The Section Stanicenje-Pirot North is open from Tunel Sopot to Pirot-North since March 2018,but Stanicenje -Tunel Sopot is in Construction (ca.1 km)
also Tunel Sarlah&Sopot aren’t finished completely.
I don’t know a date when this section+tunnel must be finished,but I think in Summer they will open one lane to traffic.


----------



## Uppsala

Look here!

https://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2018&mm=06&dd=12&nav_id=1403482&utm_source=B92&utm_medium=Document&utm_campaign=Related-Theme&utm_content=%22Radovi%20i%20no%26%23230%3Bu,%20Koridor%2010%20gotov%20u%20septembru%20ili%20oktobru%22

Is this means the Leskovac-SRB/MK border motorway is going to be open at september or october this year?


----------



## smokiboy

Doubt it. There will be some 'unforeseen complications' so expect late 2018 or early 2019.


----------



## tfd543

smokiboy said:


> Doubt it. There will be some 'unforeseen complications' so expect late 2018 or early 2019.


Thats fine. Let us wait a bot more so that we can get Nothern Macedonia on the sign posts along the highway and NMK symbols after the Skopje text  hehe:lol:


----------



## MerynnTrant

great, serbia is much more advanced than I thought!


----------



## MerynnTrant

could use more high speed rail though


----------



## mezzi7

tfd543 said:


> the border times are extreme these days entering srb from Hungary. Anyone that has taken Dala, Bajmok crossing points before ? If yes, which one to use for driving on well asphalted roads before taking the highway to Novi sad ? Several villages have to be passed.


I always use Ásotthalom/Backi Vinogradi instead of Horgos, just a small detour, but almost always quite empty. But it's open only between 07-19 and only for passenger cars, serbian/hungarian/EU citizens.


----------



## tfd543

mezzi7 said:


> I always use Ásotthalom/Backi Vinogradi instead of Horgos, just a small detour, but almost always quite empty. But it's open only between 07-19 and only for passenger cars, serbian/hungarian/EU citizens.


Hey pal. thanks for the reply. I know back vinograd. I have had success with that one as well in the previous 2 years. I have just monitored the situation these days and it seems that tourists have figured out this point as well so Horgos 1,2, vinograd and Tompa are all crowded especially in the morning. Thats why I was thinking to take Dala or Bajmok if it becomes extreme this weekend hno::bash:

Yea Im EU citizen so I enjoy these benefits along the others in the family


----------



## CrazySerb

MerynnTrant said:


> could use more high speed rail though


----------



## atpanos

tfd543 said:


> Hey pal. thanks for the reply. I know back vinograd. I have had success with that one as well in the previous 2 years. I have just monitored the situation these days and it seems that tourists have figured out this point as well so Horgos 1,2, vinograd and Tompa are all crowded especially in the morning. Thats why I was thinking to take Dala or Bajmok if it becomes extreme this weekend hno::bash:
> 
> Yea Im EU citizen so I enjoy these benefits along the others in the family


What is Horgos 1 / Horgos 2? Are there 2 borders?


----------



## Alex_ZR

atpanos said:


> What is Horgos 1 / Horgos 2? Are there 2 borders?


Horgoš 1 is border crossing at motorway and Horgoš 2 is old crossing on Subotica-Szeged road, which was abandoned after motorway was completed. Now it's again in use.


----------



## satanism

tfd543 said:


> the border times are extreme these days entering srb from Hungary. Anyone that has taken Dala, Bajmok crossing points before ? If yes, which one to use for driving on well asphalted roads before taking the highway to Novi sad ? Several villages have to be passed.


I've crossed at Bajmok several times, but always SRB->HU. Hungarians they always pull me aside and check my car thoroughly (Bulgarian plates), those racist rat bastards....but otherwise i've always been either completely alone or one of the total 2 cars there.Even during peak weekends for the Turkey-Germany seasonal migration.

So all in all 10-15 minutes drug search vs 2-6h wait....i'd say it's worth it.


----------



## tfd543

satanism said:


> I've crossed at Bajmok several times, but always SRB->HU. Hungarians they always pull me aside and check my car thoroughly (Bulgarian plates), those racist rat bastards....but otherwise i've always been either completely alone or one of the total 2 cars there.Even during peak weekends for the Turkey-Germany seasonal migration.
> 
> So all in all 10-15 minutes drug search vs 2-6h wait....i'd say it's worth it.


Yea I know. Those stories are becoming more and more normal. Its totally worth it yes. How is the road quality from the exit of the A1 to the border ? Guessing you go through backa topola.

Did you link with M6 afterwards ? Im strongly considering to try M6 as I have heard its totally empty compared to M5.


----------



## mezzi7

tfd543 said:


> Im strongly considering to try M6 as I have heard its totally empty compared to M5.


yeah, it's true, M6 has much lower traffic


----------



## atpanos

mezzi7 said:


> yeah, it's true, M6 has much lower traffic


M6 from Budapest to Belgrade? Where do you cross the border?


----------



## tfd543

atpanos said:


> M6 from Budapest to Belgrade? Where do you cross the border?


Simply at Bajmok. I will do M0-M6-(roads through villages)-(Bajmok)-(Backa Topola)-A1..


----------



## atpanos

tfd543 said:


> Simply at Bajmok. I will do M0-M6-(roads through villages)-(Bajmok)-(Backa Topola)-A1..


Border crossing open only from 7 am to 7 pm? Did I read correctly?


----------



## tfd543

atpanos said:


> Border crossing open only from 7 am to 7 pm? Did I read correctly?


True so you have to plan your trip 

And yes they close the port which is 10-20 meters away from the border booths something like 15-30 min before closing at 7PM. This is of course sad and a big disaster you have waited there for 1 hour but they dont seem to care.


----------



## satanism

tfd543 said:


> Yea I know. Those stories are becoming more and more normal. Its totally worth it yes. How is the road quality from the exit of the A1 to the border ? Guessing you go through backa topola.
> 
> Did you link with M6 afterwards ? Im strongly considering to try M6 as I have heard its totally empty compared to M5.



Road is so-so, mostly okay but kinda narrow...yes, through Backa Topola.
And yes, I go to M6 then.It's such a pleasure, compared to M5+ I go to Bratislava so I go 62-Gyor then....no point in going back to m5.


----------



## CrazySerb

A1, Vrla bridge got decorative lighting...


----------



## CrazySerb




----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> About a kilometer long, tunnel Brancic, part of A2's Ljig-Lajkovac section, was partially bored through a few days ago.
> 
> This tunnel remains the main obstacle for the timely opening of the two A2 section - Obrenovac-Ub (26km) & LJig-Lajkovac(24km) - due to rough terrain that has caused all sorts of delays, it won't be ready until *at least late Spring 2018*.


Is there any updated estimate opening date for A2 Obrenovac - Ljig? Still 2018?


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> Is there any updated estimate opening date for A2 Obrenovac - Ljig? Still 2018?



Yep. As soon we find out new date.
Most of A2 section is under second and on some places is even last asphalt layer. Tunnel Brancic remains main problem, there is no news about current progress. hno:


----------



## MichiH

^^ Sure  but is 2018 still doable? 2019? 2020?


----------



## bozata90

Are they willing to open the tunnel with only one bore functioning until all is ready?


----------



## Arnorian

They should be able to put the motorway in use without the tunnel, it can be bypassed by local road for 9km until it's finished.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> ^^ Sure  but is 2018 still doable? 2019? 2020?



We hope till end of 2018. :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Monday, 09.07.2018.| 09:48 

*Azerbaijani interested in building Kadinjaca tunnel?*



> A delegation of the Azerbaijani company AzVirt visited the municipality of Bajina Basta on Wednesday, July 4, and the talks with the municipality's president, Radomir Filipovic, focused on the construction of the Kadinjaca tunnel, drina.info reports.
> 
> The aim of the visit of the Executive Director of AzVirt in Belgrade, Murat Turkoglu, was for him to get to know the municipality of Bajina Basta and the new planned projects, primarily the project of the tunnel beneath Kadinjaca, which is of crucial importance for the transport in this part of Serbia.
> 
> Filipovic reminded that it was agreed during the visit of the president of Serbia to Azerbaijan for companies from this country to continue building infrastructure in Serbia.
> 
> – To that end, we've invited AzVirt to see that the municipality of Bajina Basta is one of the rare ones to make a lot of progress in preparing the project documentation at this point – Filipovic said and added that this would open the entire Podrinje region to central Serbia and then further as well, across the new bridge, to Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> 
> According to him, the tunnel is the main development opportunity for this region and, together with the planned highway to Sarajevo, a whole new perspective for the development of Podrinje, both as a travel destination and economically.
> 
> Turkoglu stated that he was very pleasantly surprised with this region that he had not known well before.
> 
> – The planned investment would open this region and enable numerous tourists from Serbia and abroad to get to know these hidden beauties and allow people in this area to benefit from tourism and agriculture – Turkoglu stated for drina.info.



^^
Town of Bajina Basta is becoming quite a little tourist magnet, with its river rafting festivals...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are the Azeri ties to Serbia for such projects? I can understand China as part of their Belt and Road Initiative, but why Azerbaijan? That's a fairly small country and Serbia is 2,000 kilometers away.


----------



## CrazySerb

That's somewhat complicated to answer.
Maybe someone else, like Arnorian or even better, Singidunum, can try their luck.

Meanwhile, speaking of our Azeri friends....their new base on the Belgrade ring-road motorway, where work is about to heat up once again:


----------



## Arnorian

ChrisZwolle said:


> What are the Azeri ties to Serbia for such projects? I can understand China as part of their Belt and Road Initiative, but why Azerbaijan? That's a fairly small country and Serbia is 2,000 kilometers away.


I think it's simple: Azeris have trade surplus because of oil export, and have to invest that money into something. Giving Serbia a conditional loan is a way of doing both that and putting their construction industry to work. 

Chinese involvement in infrastructure projects in Serbia predates Belt and Road Initiative. I think their philosophy is the same, but also to use Serbia as a spring-board for Chinese construction companies to work in Europe.

I'm hoping the Chinese would add a metro project for Belgrade to their ongoing motorway, bridges, and rail projects. But I think this is less likely, as the French will demand the Belgrade metro project for their companies, and will leverage Serbia's accession to the EU to get it.


----------



## Shenkey

Does China use local companies and workforce to build the infrastructure?

Otherwise it is just exporting their overcapacity.

They tried using Poland as a springboard to the EU market, they failed fast and pulled out.


----------



## Arnorian

50% is done by local subcontractors.


----------



## CrazySerb

Tuesday, 10.07.2018.| 15:45 

*
Azerbaijan to provide EUR 210 million loan for construction of high speed route Ruma-Sabac-Loznica?*



> Azerbaijan is ready to provide a loan of EUR 210 million for the realization of the project of the construction of the high-speed rout Ruma-Sabac-Loznica, Azerbaijani Ambassador Eldar Hassanov said at today`s meeting with Serbian Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic and added that the two sides should soon agree the details of the funding.
> 
> As reported on the ministry`s website, there was talk at the meeting about the project of the construction of the Ruma-Sabac highway and the high-speed route Sabac-Loznica, as well as the construction of the bypass route around Belgrade.
> 
> – The construction of the high-speed route Ruma-Sabac-Loznica is one of the most important projects we are initiating. With our Azerbaijani partners, we will start negotiating the funding of this project. We will first sign a commercial agreement and then an agreement on the financing – Mihajlovic stated.
> 
> She also said that it was very important for Serbia for the bypass route around Belgrade to be completed and that she expected the Azerbaijani company Azvirt to be a partner in the realization of this project.


----------



## CrazySerb

Sunday, 08.07.2018.| 15:15 

*Agreement on financing of Preljina-Pozega highway in September*



> Serbian Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic and CCCC Vice President Sun Ziyu discussed the cooperation on the realization of the projects on the road Corridor 11 on Friday evening, July 6, 2018, in Sofia.
> 
> Mihajlovic thanked CCCC, the parent company of CRBC, for the results achieved in joint projects and added that the good cooperation in those projects was the reason why she believed that future projects would be just as successful, as reported on the website of the Ministry of Construction.
> 
> – It is very important for the Government of Serbia for the works on the construction of the 30.9-km Preljina-Pozega highway, on which a commercial contract has been signed, to start as soon as possible, and for the project-technical documentation for the Pozega-Boljare section, on which a memorandum was signed recently, to be prepared – Mihajlovic said.
> 
> Ziyu pointed out that the projects with Serbia were a priority in the activities of CCCC. He added that he expected an agreement on financing for the Preljina-Pozega section to be signed in September and that they were ready to get involved in new projects in Serbia as well.


----------



## Arnorian

Drone video of the works on the A4.



caribrod said:


>


The video starts at the third red part on the left, and ends at the second.


----------



## CrazySerb

Believe it or not, but the on-again, off-again Subotica bypass road is once again under construction, at a never before seen tempo...


----------



## BG_AT

Hello !


When will be the red parts and the pink part opened?


Is there already a official date or something like this?





Arnorian said:


> Drone video of the works on the A4.
> 
> 
> 
> The video starts at the third red part on the left, and ends at the second.


----------



## warrior111

The pink part and the first red part should be opened in late 2018 (it’s very unrealistic)

The second red part has already opened a few days ago

And the third red part at Pirot should be opened when Tunel Sarlah is completely finished


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


>





warrior111 said:


> The pink part and the first red part should be opened in late 2018 (it’s very unrealistic)
> 
> The second red part has already opened a few days ago
> 
> And the third red part at Pirot should be opened when Tunel Sarlah is completely finished



What is different with the red and the pink part? Blue means open. Red is not open. But what is pink?

And when do they open the last red part close to the BG-border?


----------



## warrior111

Pink means the section is already finished,but not opened

The last red section is (i think) finished complete and opened for traffic,but I’m not 100% sure


----------



## Arnorian

The first red section on the left yesterday:



caribrod said:


>


----------



## Uppsala

In 2014 the A4 look like this in Niška Banja https://www.google.se/maps/@43.3138...eN75Je_JQstoDEn0IPNA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv

How is it now at the same place?


----------



## MichiH

warrior111 said:


> The pink part and the first red part should be opened in late 2018 (it’s very unrealistic)


It was reported here that late 2019 might be more realistic.



MichiH said:


> *A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to Late 2019) – project – map









warrior111 said:


> The second red part has already opened a few days ago


This?



MichiH said:


> *A4:* Stanicenje – north of Pirot-North 2km (June 2013 to Fall 2018) – project – map


Do you know the exact date? OSM is not yet updated though.








warrior111 said:


> And the third red part at Pirot should be opened when Tunel Sarlah is completely finished





MichiH said:


> *A4:* north of Sarleh tunnel – south of Sarlah tunnel 1.4km (June 2013 to Fall 2018) – project – map


----------



## warrior111

The section from Stanicenje to North from Pirot-North was opened 29th June 2018 I think(but they open only one carriageway,because the other isn’t finished yet)


----------



## warrior111

Uppsala said:


> In 2014 the A4 look like this in Niška Banja https://www.google.se/maps/@43.3138...eN75Je_JQstoDEn0IPNA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv
> 
> 
> 
> How is it now at the same place?




When you are at the same place, you will see now a finished motorway if you look straight,but you will drive at the old road trough “sicevacka klisura”


----------



## BG_AT

Is the second red part from "Stanicenje - Pirot-North" or which part is this in detail?
This are great news.
Is there also a official news-report of this opening anywhere or a video of this part?


Where is the tunel "sarlah" ? When do you think will be the tunel opend?


What about the 4th red part at the border at Kalotina?
Is there any official info or so of the opening of this part?






warrior111 said:


> The pink part and the first red part should be opened in late 2018 (it’s very unrealistic)
> 
> The second red part has already opened a few days ago
> 
> And the third red part at Pirot should be opened when Tunel Sarlah is completely finished


----------



## warrior111

BG_AT said:


> Is the second red part from "Stanicenje - Pirot-North" or which part is this in detail?
> This are great news.
> Is there also a official news-report of this opening anywhere or a video of this part?
> 
> 
> Where is the tunel "sarlah" ? When do you think will be the tunel opend?
> 
> 
> What about the 4th red part at the border at Kalotina?
> Is there any official info or so of the opening of this part?




I don’t saw some official news-report of the opening from the section from Stanicenje - Pirot-North or at the opening at Kalotina

The tunel Sarlah is the red part near Pirot and I think this tunel should be opened at late 2018 or begin of 2019

Caribrod did a video right now of the Stanicenje - Pirot-North section:

 https://youtu.be/4IlCv6x3NTw

This video starts at the third red part from the border and ends at the second red part


----------



## BG_AT

warrior111 said:


> I don’t saw some official news-report of the opening from the section from Stanicenje - Pirot-North or at the opening at Kalotina
> 
> The tunel Sarlah is the red part near Pirot and I think this tunel should be opened at late 2018 or begin of 2019
> 
> Caribrod did a video right now of the Stanicenje - Pirot-North section:
> 
> https://youtu.be/4IlCv6x3NTw
> 
> This video starts at the third red part from the border and ends at the second red part



Ah great, then i have to see this video now 


Can i ask, if the part at the border is already opened, why do you or the forum here keeps this part still in red colour?


----------



## warrior111

I don’t do this map you must ask someone else....


----------



## MichiH

BG_AT said:


> Can i ask, if the part at the border is already opened, why do you or the forum here keeps this part still in red colour?


It's just a very short segment. Only the 2nd carriageway and exit ramps are missing: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=43.003305&lon=22.809886&z=18&m=o


----------



## Uppsala

warrior111 said:


> When you are at the same place, you will see now a finished motorway if you look straight,but you will drive at the old road trough “sicevacka klisura”



Thank You! And when are they going to open at least one part of that?


----------



## warrior111

They can’t open only the pink part it can be opened when they finish the red part and I think they should open it spring 2019 for traffic


----------



## MichiH

warrior111 said:


> They can’t open only the pink part it can be opened when they finish the red part and I think they should open it spring 2019 for traffic


From July 2017:



panchevo said:


> Prosek - Bancarevo, although finished, still hasn't been opened for traffic.
> It is waiting for the bancarevo-c.reka section which cannot be completed before the *2nd half of 2019*.


Or just check out the latest video:



caribrod said:


>


According to my experience with motorway opening announcements, I guess it will be opened in 2020 or 2021 at the earliest.


----------



## Uppsala

https://www.google.se/maps/@43.3138...eN75Je_JQstoDEn0IPNA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv

How old is this part of the A4 from Niška Banja here and to the A1? I think that part was built in 1990s?


----------



## MichiH

^^ In service since 2006

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A4_motorway_(Serbia)


----------



## Uppsala

^^ Thank You!


----------



## CrazySerb

Today's SAT Patrol to Montenegro - showing road conditions, rest stops and interesting sights along the way, new motorway... well worth watching :cheers:


----------



## Uppsala

In 2014 the A1 look like this in Grdelica south of Leskovac https://www.google.se/maps/@42.8816...534&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv

How is it now at the same place?


----------



## solaar

Uppsala said:


> In 2014 the A1 look like this in Grdelica south of Leskovac https://www.google.se/maps/@42.8816...534&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv
> 
> How is it now at the same place?


A month ago:


----------



## BG_AT

MichiH said:


> It's just a very short segment. Only the 2nd carriageway and exit ramps are missing: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=43.003305&lon=22.809886&z=18&m=o



Hello !


And what do you expect when will they open the second carriageway and the ramps at this highway part at the border?


----------



## MichiH

^^ I've no idea....


----------



## Uppsala

solaar said:


> A month ago:



Thank You!

Are the going to open it this year?


----------



## satanism

MichiH said:


> ^^ I've no idea....


It already is.I drove full profile on 11th in the evening.There may have been some lane limitations in the westbound carriageway, but for sure westbound traffic is already moved there and eastbound c/way is used in full with no speed limit reduction.


----------



## CrazySerb

Serbia will set aside 100 million euros for Belgrade-Banja Luka motorway...




> Monday, July 16, 2018 | 15:50
> 
> *VUCIC: 100m EUR for the highway to Republika Srpska*
> 
> *Serbia is finalizing plans for a 16km-long road to the Republic of Srpska (RS) to the bridge on Raca, has enough money from the budget to finance it alone and can easily allocate 100m EUR in two years, said on Sunday (July 15th 2018) President of Serbia Aleksandar Vucic.*
> 
> After meeting with RS President Milorad Dodik, he said that now it is only left for the expert services to determine where the most favorable site for building a bridge and to start work.
> 
> - Since Broz's time, road communications have also been neglected towards Banja Luka and Sarajevo, as well as towards Timisoara. It is our job to accelerate that people get those roads, then investors come there too - said Vucic.
> 
> He added that Dodik also informed that Serbia is doing project documentation for the highway from Pozega to Kotroman on the border with Bosnia and Herzegovina, and then it remains that the RS and BiH agree on the route in their area, and that Serbia "will have no problems with financing ".
> 
> Dodik thanked for the support and pointed out that he was glad that the most important infrastructure project, the future highway towards Banja Luka, is progressing and that he is "fully convinced" that this will succeed. Dodik emphasized that for the RS, in the construction of the highway from Serbia towards Sarajevo, the priority of the route that would go from Visegrad to East Sarajevo.


----------



## Ices77

Let me share some experience on the road trip through Serbia on the way to Macedonia, which was this year my holiday destination. Motorway from the border was of very good quality, except for the sections around Novi Sad, which seemed to be worn out and with beaten track at least at the right part of the motorway. 

Other part of the A1 motorway up to Macedonian border was okay with good surface, sufficient rest areas, petrol stations, also south from Belgrade offered nice views to the surrounding areas.

Roads in central Serbia, around Jagodina region, which we traversed, were of good quality. Overall a nice country with great people, good roads and very modest prices. We have had a problem with a car and a guy repaired it and did not want any pay for that!!!

Here just a few fresh photos from the utmost southern part of the Belgrade ring road, should take more but the battery in the mobile was low, maybe next time.


----------



## CrazySerb

If I had my way - Slovaks, Romanians and Russians would not have to pay for anything in Serbia. Greeks as well.


----------



## sallae2

The Official Deadlines for A1 and A4



A1

*Section Grdelica - Caričina Dolina, L= 11,8 km*

LOT 1 - Roadway and bridges Gornje Polje - Predejane tunnel.
The anticipated deadline for completion of works is *31 December, 2018.*

LOT 2 - Roadway and bridges Predejane tunnel - Caričina Dolina.
The anticipated deadline for completion of works is *30 September 2018.*

LOT 3 EM - Electromechanical equipment of Predejane tunnel.
The anticipated deadline for completion of works is *December 2018.*



*Section Caričina Dolina - Vladičin Han, L= 14,3 km*

LOT 4 - Manajle tunnel.
The anticipated deadline for completion of works is *30 September, 2018.*

LOT 4 EM – Electromechanical equipment of Manajle tunnel.
The anticipated deadline for completion of works is *December 2018.*



*Section Donji Neradovac - Levosoje, L= 16 km*

LOT 1 - Srpska Kuća - Levosoje, L= 8 km,
The deadline for completion of works is *06/12/2018.*

http://www.koridor10.rs/en/project-south



A4

*Section Prosek - Crvena Reka L=22,5 km*

LOT 2 - Roadway and bridges: Bancarevo tunnel - Crvena Reka
The anticipated deadline for completion of works is *December 2018.*

LOT 3 EM – Electromechanical equipment of Bancarevo tunnel.
The anticipated deadline for completion of works is *December 2018.*



*Section Staničenje - Pirot east L= 16,64 km*
First two sub-sections in the length of 12,3 km have been opened to traffic in a full profile. 
The construction of the remaining 4,35 km is in progress.
The anticipated deadline for completion of works is *November 2018.*

http://www.koridor10.rs/en/project-east


----------



## Uppsala

^^
So this means from 1 January 2019 there is motorway all the way from Niš to BG-border?

And motorway all the way from Leskovac to MK-border?


----------



## sallae2

^^ Yes


----------



## MichiH

^^ I also used this source in the past but the announced deadlines (based on contracts) have (almost) never been fulfilled. There are usually (huge) delays.

I couldn't see any info about the date of the last project site update. Has it recently been updated?


----------



## fcfreedom

CrazySerb said:


> If I had my way - Slovaks, Romanians and Russians would not have to pay for anything in Serbia. Greeks as well.


Fortunately you don`t.


----------



## Ices77

^^ It was okay, we paid 800 dinars for the route Begrade - Niš and 600 for Belgrade - Novi Sad, which is total around 12 euro, bypasses of Belgrade, Niš and Novi Sad were free of charge, border sections could be around 3 euro each, so it was up to 20 euro for the around 600 km route. Good thing was, that there were no special fees for the tunnels and special engineering objects. It is more, that weekly, or ten days motorway vignette in my region, but the petrol price settled it out


----------



## sallae2

MichiH said:


> ^^ I also used this source in the past but the announced deadlines (based on contracts) have (almost) never been fulfilled. There are usually (huge) delays.
> 
> I couldn't see any info about the date of the last project site update. Has it recently been updated?


I don't know.
It's not too much left, anyway.
My guess is that many sections can be completed this year.
If some section take few months in next year, not a big deal.


----------



## satanism

That's exactly the type of thinking that brought us 3 years delay  OR is it more now?


----------



## sallae2

There is still not much traffic there.
Data from 2017.
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/images/...-opterecenja-na-drzavnim-putevima-IA-reda.pdf

A1 south is 8-10 k
A4 is 6-7 k


----------



## BG_AT

Is it really true that the Diesel price is at the moment at the highway around 1.38 EUR? :O


----------



## sallae2

The prices in The Region....



Code:


[B]GASOLINE[/B]

1,54	Greece

1,45	Croatia
1,42	Albania
1,41	Montenegro

1,35	Slovenia
[B]1,29	Serbia[/B]

1,21	Hungary
1,20	Romania
1,19	Macedonia

1,13	Bulgaria
1,09	Bosnia & Herzegovina




Code:


[B]DIESEL[/B]

1,42	Albania

[B]1,36	Serbia[/B]
1,36	Croatia

1,31	Greece
1,30	Slovenia
1,30	Montenegro

1,27	Hungary
1,25	Romania

1,14	Bulgaria

1,07	Bosnia & Herzegovina
1,05	Macedonia

from article https://www.blic.rs/biznis/cene-goriva-u-okruzenju-samo-albanci-placaju-dizel-skuplje-od-nas/el163rl
published 06.06.2018


----------



## BG_AT

Do the Bulgarian still want at the Serbian - Bulgarian border at Dimitrovgrad/Kalotina a payment for disinfection ?
If yes, how much?


----------



## SRC_100

sallae2 said:


> The prices in The Region....
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]GASOLINE[/B]
> 
> 1,54    Greece
> 
> 1,45    Croatia
> 1,42    Albania
> 1,41    Montenegro
> 
> 1,35    Slovenia
> [B]1,29    Serbia[/B]
> 
> 1,21    Hungary
> 1,20    Romania
> 1,19    Macedonia
> 
> 1,13    Bulgaria
> 1,09    Bosnia & Herzegovina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]DIESEL[/B]
> 
> 1,42    Albania
> 
> [B]1,36    Serbia[/B]
> 1,36    Croatia
> 
> 1,31    Greece
> 1,30    Slovenia
> 1,30    Montenegro
> 
> 1,27    Hungary
> 1,25    Romania
> 
> 1,14    Bulgaria
> 
> 1,07    Bosnia & Herzegovina
> 1,05    Macedonia
> 
> from article https://www.blic.rs/biznis/cene-goriva-u-okruzenju-samo-albanci-placaju-dizel-skuplje-od-nas/el163rl
> published 06.06.2018


Some prices are crazy, e.g. in Albania, GR, HR and MNE!


----------



## BG_AT

I have questions about the "south bypass of Belgrad":

In which situation is the building of the part 
Ostruznica - Beli Potok
Beli Potok - Bubanj Potok

When will be this last parts ready?


----------



## MichiH

BG_AT said:


> I have questions about the "south bypass of Belgrad":
> 
> In which situation is the building of the part
> Ostruznica - Beli Potok
> Beli Potok - Bubanj Potok
> 
> When will be this last parts ready?


I think they are ready for tendering, aren't they? (already in tender procedure?) The estimated completion date is unknown.


----------



## CrazySerb

No tendering (thank God), Azeris & Chinese were given these sections.


----------



## warrior111

BG_AT said:


> I have questions about the "south bypass of Belgrad":
> 
> In which situation is the building of the part
> Ostruznica - Beli Potok
> Beli Potok - Bubanj Potok
> 
> When will be this last parts ready?




They said the sections should be finished in 2020 but that date is a joke because they didn’t start to build the 2nd carriageway


----------



## tasosGR

Of course they mean end of 2020...so two and a half year from now!
(plus 6-12 months!)


----------



## vectom

Uppsala said:


> ^^
> So this means from 1 January 2019 there is motorway all the way from Niš to BG-border?


Definitely not, in my opinion.

Section *Prosek - Crvena Reka L=22,5 km* - check video from this section filmed 10 days ago in this post and make conclusions yourself. That website had false/missed out deadlines since it was put online


----------



## MichiH

tasosGR said:


> Of course they mean end of 2020...so two and a half year from now!
> (plus 6-12 months!)


Sure but I think it was just an announcement. Even deadlines are almost never fulfilled. Maybe 2022 or 2023 or...


----------



## Uppsala

vectom said:


> Definitely not, in my opinion.
> 
> Section *Prosek - Crvena Reka L=22,5 km* - check video from this section filmed 10 days ago in this post and make conclusions yourself. That website had false/missed out deadlines since it was put online



Ok, thats the A4 from Niš to BG-border.

What about the A1 from Leskovac to MK-border. Is that motorway open all the way at 1 January 2019?


----------



## MichiH

^^ If they would declare the land to be part of Poland... Maybe. If it stays Serbian... Unlikely!


----------



## tfd543

Lol. Yea poland and Hungary are doing some serious stuff right now.. A1 and A4 will take time, its quite challenging terrain. Some people are talking about opening some of A1 in Half profile next year.. i think srpska kuca- levosoje is the first section to be opened soon. Smth like 95 % of it is done.


----------



## Uppsala

tfd543 said:


> Lol. Yea poland and Hungary are doing some serious stuff right now.. A1 and A4 will take time, its quite challenging terrain. Some people are talking about opening some of A1 in Half profile next year.. i think srpska kuca- levosoje is the first section to be opened soon. Smth like 95 % of it is done.



For me, half profile means the motorway is open, but not complete, but still open.

So in 1 January 2019, the A1 from Leskovac to MK-border is open all the way? Even if its half profile some parts?


----------



## Theijs

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*

Nice all those new highways, but what about their maintenance?
This is horrible in Serbia: https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=Aytcs6Isv14
Is there an overview of scheduled maintenance, like the Ukrainian authorities publish?


----------



## Arnorian

MichiH said:


> ^^ If they would declare the land to be part of Poland... Maybe. If it stays Serbian... Unlikely!


I not sure Poland has motorways on even remotely harsh terrain as Serbia has. Grdelica gorge on the A1 and circumventing Sićevo gorge on the A4 are tough jobs. It'll be done when it's done.


----------



## vectom

Theijs said:


> Nice all those new highways, but what about their maintenance?
> This is horrible in Serbia: https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=Aytcs6Isv14
> Is there an overview of scheduled maintenance, like the Ukrainian authorities publish?


from the section presented in this video, 22km from Batrovci (border) to Kuzmin exit is about to be under full reconstruction starting from August 2018, both carriageways. 

Note that tremendous difference between the last bits of Croatian part and most of the Serbian part (classified as motorway A3 nowadays) comes from the fact that Croatia completed it quite recently as ~30km were missing there, therefore you're ending Croatian part by driving on its newest section, compared with A3 on Serbia's side which was completed and then left out since 1990s due to political circumstances. Of course, to add to it, Croatia invested much more into motorway network in the meantime, so the rest of Croatian part was also reconstructed to be the one you're using now.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
^^
Poland does not have many mountainous areas, but a lot of low-bearing soils that require dense piling or their replacement, what complicate the execution to a similar extent and significantly increase the cost of construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Evidently a construction start ceremony was held yesterday for the expansion of the Beograd Ring Road: Ostružnice - Bubanj Potok (19.5 km)


http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.p...nica-most-na-savi-kod-ostružnice-bubanj-potok

This article names a deadline of 20 July 2021: https://www.kurir.rs/vesti/biznis/3...-pocetka-gradnje-dela-obilaznice-oko-beograda


----------



## MichiH

Arnorian said:


> I not sure Poland has motorways on even remotely harsh terrain as Serbia has.


I was talking about fulfilling deadlines...


----------



## CrazySerb

A2, near Obrenovac.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Serbia to start building Preljina-Pozega motorway section in March 2019*



> ELGRADE (Serbia), July 24 (SeeNews) - Serbia will launch the construction of a 30.9 km motorway section linking Preljina to Pozega in March 2019, infrastructure minister Zorana Mihajlovic said.
> 
> The section is part of pan-European Corridor XI - a motorway corridor linking Italy's Bari to Romania's Bucharest via Montenegro's port of Bar and Serbia's Belgrade, of which 103 km are planned to be completed this year, Mihajlovic said in a statement on Monday.
> 
> The Serbian government expects to complete next year the project documentation and begin negotiations on a commercial agreement for the construction of the last section of the motorway, linking Pozega to Boljare, on the border with Montenegro, Mihajlovic said during a meeting with Montenegrin transport minister Osman Nurkovic, according to the statement.
> 
> The construction of the Pozega-Boljare motorway section is expected to start after two years, she added.
> 
> The infrastructure ministry said in November it signed a 450 million euro ($526.2 million) agreement with China Communications Construction Company (CCCC) for the construction of the motorway on the territory of Serbia.


----------



## solaar

CrazySerb said:


> The section is part of *pan-European Corridor XI* - a motorway corridor linking Italy's Bari to Romania's Bucharest via Montenegro's port of Bar and Serbia's Belgrade.


:lol:
:bash:


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> *Serbia to start building Preljina-Pozega motorway section in March 2019*


If that bit costs €450m (around €15m a km) I reckon the last 100km to the Montenegro border from there will cost €2bn or €20m a km. The brutal Dinaric Alps terrain starts just north of Pozega around Cacak. 

3% of GDP just for an empty motorway  , they should build that instead as half profile if they have _any _sense (full profile to Uzice perhaps but only if they are passing there).


----------



## CrazySerb

What's two billion dollars? :dunno:
Following great success at World Cup, we're building a new national football stadium for 300 million. Lots of money in Serbia


----------



## tfd543

Just to get it right, the Subotica bypass is currently linking A1 with Cantavir road and backa topola road with Sombor road ? Thats what google maps says. Its a pity that you can't go from A1 all the way to the Sombor road directly... Anything nice to see in Subotica except for Palic ?


----------



## ddavid88

Not exactly. the first stretch of the Subotica bypass is currently linking A1 with the Subotica-Bikovo-Orom local road, and the another stretch is linking the road Subotica-Bačka Topola (nr. 100) with the road 12 (Subotica-Sombor). Check Openstreetmap under this link:

http://www.openstreetmap.com/?zoom=13&lat=46.04685&lon=19.68252

If you visit Subotica, you should definitely check the Town Hall, the Blue Fountain, the Raichle Palace as well as the Synagogue which has recently been renovated.

Edit: there is a mistake regarding the intersection of the roads 100 (SU-BT) and the bypass: the roundabout is *currently being built* (it's not yet finished!), and there is a temporary bypass which is avoiding the construction zone from the northwest, like this:


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Finally :banana: Only 2.2 km left for second c/w


> Opening to Traffic of Section Segment of Full- Profile Motorway on Corridor 10
> 
> The PE „Roads of Serbia“ is informing the public that today, September 19, 2018, at 15.00, the newly constructed segment of section of full-profile motorway in the length of 6.6 km, which constitutes a part of the Project on construction of motorway E 75, Belgrade – Niš – border with the FYR Macedonia, sections Donji Neradovac - Srpska kuća, 0.7 km long, and Srpska kuća – Levosoje, 5.9km long, will be opened to traffic..
> 
> This section also covers Bujanovac 1 Interchange which enables direct entrance – exit to and from Bujanovac at Bujanovačka Spa, and access to the entire existing network of state and local roads in zone of the motorway section. Moreover, upon exit from motorway at this interchange and movement on parallel alternative road towards Vranje in the length of 2.5 km, there is a turn in the settlement Davidovac leading to the Monastery of Saint Prohor Pčinjski. It is certainly necessary to follow placed permanent traffic signage.
> 
> As this section segment and Bujanovac 1 interchange are going to be opened to traffic under execution of remaining works, the PE „Roads of Serbia“ appeals to all traffic participants to obey placed traffic signage and to be especially cautious in zone of works on that motorway part.


Source:
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/news/19-09-18-opening-to-traffic-of-section-segment-of-full-profile-motorway-on-corridor-10


----------



## tfd543

Stefan-SRB said:


> Finally :banana: Only 2.2 km left for second c/w
> 
> 
> Source:
> http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/news/19-09-18-opening-to-traffic-of-section-segment-of-full-profile-motorway-on-corridor-10


Great. given that this small portion of 2.2 km to be finished next month, will they open the whole remaining southern branch in half-profile next summer or are they planning to release it for traffic in the coming 1-2 years ?


----------



## Stefan-SRB

^^
Who knows. Here is clip for section Srpska kuca - Levosoje, filmed few days ago. New section starting from 2:00.


----------



## Uppsala

Stefan-SRB said:


> ^^
> Who knows. Here is clip for section Srpska kuca - Levosoje, filmed few days ago. New section starting from 2:00.



Nice! So this means there is only one gap left at E75/A1 from Belgrade to MK-border?

Do anyone know when they are going to open the last part?


----------



## keber

As I wrote two weeks ago regarding geological problems, probably nobody knows yet.


----------



## lampsakos21

Update about status of koridor 10 according in what i saw m while driving the segment presevo - belgrade. 
Levosoje srpska kuca . Is almost done and given that part that younhave posted . Remamining 2.2 km are almost asphalted but need to finish the two small bridges( they need only to put some cemennt and thermoisolant stripe and then to apsphaltate it , so i assume within maximum one month will be given to the traffic. Infortunately i drove the rest of the new road few hours before the full profiling ( 9 september ((((( ) . As for vladici han adn grdelica . Little progress at the interchange thatbthey were building up . Didnt excavate a lot for the northbound carriage of the highway . Also where the slide occured. I saw a second land slide that is between where the slide occured and the first tunnel . Couldnt photo itbon time .but is very minor and containable in comparison with the huge landslide. Now the whole highway width at that part is covered with huge masses of land . They try to cut the mountain and make some short of solution similar with the one for the other rocky mountain that was at the entrance of the second tunnel .so they make some kind of levels so instead of being vertical that oartbof the mountain side , could become more oblique . Also grand part of the that section with the landslides has no asphalt .So i give 6 months extra for that . My guess and also if the weather helps is around februar or march of 2019


----------



## tfd543

Well alright.. Peanuts with the 2.2 km... Why is it that there are 2 interchanges near Bujanovac so closely separated :nuts: ?

They are 3.3 km away from each other. The next downstream/upstream ones are at Vranje (17 km away) and the MK border (25 km away)...


----------



## Stefan-SRB

tfd543 said:


> Well alright.. Peanuts with the 2.2 km... Why is it that there are 2 interchanges near Bujanovac so closely separated :nuts: ?
> 
> They are 3.3 km away from each other. The next downstream/upstream ones are at Vranje (17 km away) and the MK border (25 km away)...



Because on first exit from direction Nis/Vranje is exit for border crossing "Prohor Pcinjski", which in summer season is good alternative to main.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Clip from June, section Caricina Dolina - Vladicin Han.
Only way to open one part of this section is from interchange Predejane to the existing part south of Vladicin Han.


----------



## MichiH

Stefan-SRB said:


> Finally :banana: Only 2.2 km left for second c/w
> Source:
> http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.p...gment-of-full-profile-motorway-on-corridor-10


I thought the gap was 8.0km. 6.6km of 2nd carriageway have been fully opened on 19th September and if I calulate right, 1.4km should remain closed, not 2.2km? Where is the segment?

The press release does not indicate anything about this and the video is from 14th September - before opening.


----------



## BG_AT

Hello everybody!

I want to ask if there are any new opening news at the highway A4 from the last weeks or will come in the following 3 weeks?

What is the stiuation?


----------



## tfd543

BG_AT said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I want to ask if there are any new opening news at the highway A4 from the last weeks or will come in the following 3 weeks?
> 
> What is the stiuation?


We'll need some drones. Its quite quiet regarding A4. A1 is more advanced but now I dont know with the Grdelica landslide. Planning to drive there in 3 weeks ?


----------



## tfd543

MichiH said:


> I thought the gap was 8.0km. 6.6km of 2nd carriageway have been fully opened on 19th September and if I calulate right, 1.4km should remain closed, not 2.2km? Where is the segment?
> 
> The press release does not indicate anything about this and the video is from 14th September - before opening.


Its not exactly 8km. Anyway, there is this 2.2 km left and it should be completed within 1-2 months. I think its the part linking the new section with the southern part leading to the border.


----------



## BG_AT

Yes, in October, 15th i am plannig to drive through the A4 towards Subotica. 



tfd543 said:


> BG_AT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> I want to ask if there are any new opening news at the highway A4 from the last weeks or will come in the following 3 weeks?
> 
> What is the stiuation?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll need some drones. Its quite quiet regarding A4. A1 is more advanced but now I dont know with the Grdelica landslide. Planning to drive there in 3 weeks ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Uppsala

tfd543 said:


> Its not exactly 8km. Anyway, there is this 2.2 km left and it should be completed within 1-2 months. I think its the part linking the new section with the southern part leading to the border.



Half profile (only one carriageway) means the motorway is open, even though the motorway is not yet complete.

Right now, that's what I understand between Niš and MK-border only one gap is left. I know the next gap got a problem. But do you mean that within 2 months this part will be opened for traffic? Even if it's only one carriageway? So this would mean that within 2 months there is no gap anymore between the Niš and the MK border?

Or is it me who understands wrong?


----------



## MichiH

^^ The 2.2km gap is only the 2nd c/w. Another gap of about 25km will remain for the time being!


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> I thought the gap was 8.0km. 6.6km of 2nd carriageway have been fully opened on 19th September and if I calulate right, 1.4km should remain closed, not 2.2km? Where is the segment?
> 
> The press release does not indicate anything about this and the video is from 14th September - before opening.



As you can read in text above, it's opened Srpska kuća – Levosoje with 2nd c/w length of *5.9km*. So, with 2.2 km left,that is total of 8.1 km


----------



## MichiH

^^ Sure, but also _'section of full-profile motorway in the length of *6.6 km*'_ and in addition to the *5.9 km*: _'Donji Neradovac - Srpska kuća, *0.7 km* long'_. That's confusing me!
But I trust you that 5.9km should have been opened


----------



## tfd543

MichiH said:


> ^^ Sure, but also _'section of full-profile motorway in the length of *6.6 km*'_ and in addition to the *5.9 km*: _'Donji Neradovac - Srpska kuća, *0.7 km* long'_. That's confusing me!
> But I trust you that 5.9km should have been opened


The transport minister will give an update tomorrow as she will be traveling down there. I hope she will wear a pink helmet again :banana:


----------



## Theijs

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*



tfd543 said:


> The transport minister will give an update tomorrow as she will be traveling down there. I hope she will wear a pink helmet again :banana:


The Serbian Transport minister had no news?


----------



## tfd543

Horrible. Seems that it has been foggy.


----------



## Arnorian

Works on the A1 at Predejane.



TrTomir_Ni said:


>


----------



## Arnorian

Control center Dimitrovgrad on the A4.



nixazmaj said:


>


----------



## BG_AT

Hello everybody !

I want to ask about the actual situation of the A4 highway.

In the last weeks or days or in the following days, have or had there been opened any new highway parts at the A4 between Nis and Dimitrovgrad (Bulgarian Border) ?


----------



## Arnorian

Preliminary plans for the A2 section Požega-Montonegro border are on public debate in passing municipalities. There are two tunnels of 3000m, two of 2000m, and several of 800-1000m.


----------



## keber

^^ Just two exits south of Požega on more than 100 km of motorway? I know that this part of Serbia is not densely populated but still not really empty for just 2 exits.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interestingly it will run considerably farther east than the current main road. And it won't directly serve Užice and Prijepolje.


----------



## Arnorian

keber said:


> ^^ Just two exits south of Požega on more than 100 km of motorway? I know that this part of Serbia is not densely populated but still not really empty for just 2 exits.


Municipalities in the area have already complained about that.


ChrisZwolle said:


> Interestingly it will run considerably farther east than the current main road. And it won't directly serve Užice and Prijepolje.


That's an old point of contention in the Serbian public. But this variant is shorter and much cheaper.

The plan is for a true motorway with hard shoulders and 130 km/h. I think it's wasteful, especially in the middle part. An expressway would have been enough.

This is the terrain.


----------



## MichiH

Will there be a temporary exit at Boljare or will the last ~25km have to wait for opening till the motorway in Montenegro will be put into service (not anytime soon)?
Does it make sense to open (or even build) this last section before the Montenegrin road will be build too?


----------



## stickedy

What sense should an exit at Boljare make? There is no main road and no border crossing nearby. It just makes sense to build it up to Sjenica and then wait for the remaining part. Or wait at all... But when the Chinese also build the Montenegrin part, they can coordinate that.

Interesting that they obviously used an old Yugoslavian map


----------



## sponge_bob

Arnorian said:


> The plan is for a true motorway with hard shoulders and 130 km/h. I think it's wasteful, especially in the middle part. An expressway would have been enough.


Half profile would be enough and with short, perhaps 3km, full 2+2 sections on either side of the 2 junctions depicted.


----------



## sallae2

*The first phase of Nis-Tirana highway will be built from the end of 2019*

Serbian Prime Minister Ana Brnabic said after the Serbian government session in Prokuplje that she expects the first phase of the construction of the Niš-Pristina-Tirana highway, that is, the section from Nis to Pločnik, to start at the end of next year.

According to her, the Minister of Construction, Traffic and Infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic, informed her that two or three days ago the preliminary design was completed and that the works on this project continued.

http://rs.n1info.com/a427380/Biznis/Prva-faza-autoputa-Nis-Tirana-gradice-se-od-kraja-2019.html

(Google translated)


----------



## MichiH

sallae2 said:


> *The first phase of Nis-Tirana highway will be built from the end of 2019*
> 
> Serbian Prime Minister Ana Brnabic said after the Serbian government session in Prokuplje that she expects the first phase of the construction of the Niš-Pristina-Tirana highway, that is, the section from Nis to Pločnik, to start at the end of next year.
> 
> According to her, the Minister of Construction, Traffic and Infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic, informed her that two or three days ago the preliminary design was completed and that the works on this project continued.
> 
> http://rs.n1info.com/a427380/Biznis/Prva-faza-autoputa-Nis-Tirana-gradice-se-od-kraja-2019.html
> 
> (Google translated)


Sorry, I think it was already discussed earlier but I just don't remember but also know that things are being changed sometimes...

Is the first section (45km?) of the "Highway" ("autoputa") planned to be a


simple 2-laned road just bypassing the towns and villages
simple 2-laned road with a partial additional 3rd lane
grade-separated 2-laned express road
grade-separated 2-laned express road with a partial additional 3rd lane
half-profile motorway (space reservation for 2nd carriageway)
2x2 express way
full-profile 2x2 motorway


----------



## sallae2

My understanding is that the Highway (autoput), unless specified differently is supposed to be like at the image bellow.











full-profile 2x2 motorway with shoulder lanes


----------



## Arnorian

Don't forget grade separation.



MichiH said:


> Will there be a temporary exit at Boljare or will the last ~25km have to wait for opening till the motorway in Montenegro will be put into service (not anytime soon)?
> Does it make sense to open (or even build) this last section before the Montenegrin road will be build too?


Unknown.

A short breakdown as I see it bellow.

Serbia:
blue - A2 done
green - A2 and A5 that should start construction in 2019.
magenta - A2 section currently under public descussion

Montenegro:
red - U/C
yellow - next phase (declared)
purple - necessary to make the magenta section viable

Serbian and Montenegrin governments will have to synchronize the construction of the magenta and purple sections.










One thing is certain, when the motorway between Čačak and the sea gets done it'll be one of the most scenic motorways in Europe.


----------



## sponge_bob

Arnorian said:


> One thing is certain, when the motorway between Čačak and the sea gets done it'll be one of the most scenic motorways in Europe.


It is an economic lunacy though. I would build your 2 magenta sections as half profile, if that. a 1+1 express road would be a great improvement on the purpley sections for now. 

If you were to build a spur west to Uzice you would serve around 100,000 people in that corner of Serbia, a bit of the A5 to Kraljevo alone will also serve the east Sandjak and northern Kosovo, around 300k people including Mitrovica and Nowi Pazar and Kraljevo itself. These people living from Uzice to Cacak to Mitrovica will not use the southern A2 much in ANY case. 

Leaving out these population catchments around Uzice Nowi Pazar and Mitrovica who have plenty of reasons to go to Belgrade on business, you then only have around 200,000 left who _might_ use the A2 plus transit traffic from Serbia to Montenegro which will probably be holiday season traffic mainly. 

Finally there is the opportunity cost, _which bits of Serbia will not get a high capacity road because the money is all blown down the Dinarics_. You can build 1km on the plains in the north for 1/5 to 1/4 the cost per km of the 100km in the mountains....thats 400-500km that could be done for the same price and probably won't be if the budget is blown on this one. 

Then there is a final question. If the road is built and if 5000 extra Serbian cars head for the coast in summer, every day, and all spend a week there once they arrive...we are talking 35,000 cars that are not there today. 

Where will they park????


----------



## satanism

What you are not accounting for is that Serbia is now a landlocked country...and there is a port in Bar....


----------



## BG_AT

Hello!

I want to ask about the actual situation of the A4 highway.

In the last weeks or days or in the following days, have or had there been opened any new highway parts at the A4 between Nis and Dimitrovgrad (Bulgarian Border) ? 

Does anybody have informations about the actual stituation right now?


----------



## Arnorian

Pretty much the same. One long and two short sections are not opened yet.


----------



## BG_AT

Arnorian said:


> Pretty much the same. One long and two short sections are not opened yet.



which sections are these exactly and when will they be opened?


----------



## Arnorian

Two short sections are Sarlah and Sopot tunnels that are not finished yet, there is a bypass for both, should be fully finished in by spring. 

The longer unopened section is Prosek-Crvena reka. Prosek-Bancarevo is already finished, Bancarevo tunnel will take the longest, should be opened by summer.

For all three sections partial opening with a single tunnel tube is probable.

So by summer the clock for the border-Sofia will start.


----------



## Arnorian

Bancarevo tunnel eastern portal.



ckojam said:


> By Milos Jovanovic


----------



## sponge_bob

satanism said:


> What you are not accounting for is that Serbia is now a landlocked country


A half profile motorway 'accounts' for that.


----------



## BG_AT

Arnorian said:


> Two short sections are Sarlah and Sopot tunnels that are not finished yet, there is a bypass for both, should be fully finished in by spring.
> 
> The longer unopened section is Prosek-Crvena reka. Prosek-Bancarevo is already finished, Bancarevo tunnel will take the longest, should be opened by summer.
> 
> For all three sections partial opening with a single tunnel tube is probable.
> 
> So by summer the clock for the border-Sofia will start.



You mean the fast-lane road from the Border until Sofia at the Bulgarian side?


----------



## Arnorian

I was told it will be a full motorway.


----------



## BG_AT

Cool 🙂
So they will construct beside the existing road an extra highway beside?


When will it be ready?



Arnorian said:


> I was told it will be a full motorway.


----------



## Arnorian

:dunno:


----------



## Arnorian

A1: Manajle tunnel's one tube asphalted.



zmajko said:


>


A1: landslide progress.



KALENIC said:


>


Surčin interchange of A2 and the Belgrade bypass.



Bela Sova said:


> Петља Сурчин, субота 13.10.
> 
> Будући стубови трубе са београдске стране


----------



## smokiboy

Does anyone know the implementation of the new system of enforced speed control at the borders and, I think toll collection stations is working? I mean how do they enforce it, have people been charged, has it lead to less traffic accidents, and is there less speeders on the motorways? Is there any other jurisdiction that has a similar system?


----------



## Arnorian

New video, A1 Predejane-Caričina Dolina.



Bela Sova said:


>


----------



## MichiH

^^ A1


----------



## Arnorian

Yep.


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


> New video, A1 Predejane-Caričina Dolina.




It looks like they want to open some parts of that motorway in half profile. Is that correct?


----------



## Arnorian

Likely.


----------



## mezzi7

http://rs.n1info.com/a436976/Biznis...kzlwmmhIQ_3LUcx2JdaNziXguSO-A3OuH-UeQUq2WluD0

"The Minister announced the opening of Corridor 10 by the end of the year"

Can we believe her? 

As a side note, in September there was a rumor that Serbia and Macedonia will have a joint border control ("One-Stop-Shop") beginning from next year, is it still scheduled?


----------



## tfd543

mezzi7 said:


> http://rs.n1info.com/a436976/Biznis...kzlwmmhIQ_3LUcx2JdaNziXguSO-A3OuH-UeQUq2WluD0
> 
> "The Minister announced the opening of Corridor 10 by the end of the year"
> 
> Can we believe her?
> 
> As a side note, in September there was a rumor that Serbia and Macedonia will have a joint border control ("One-Stop-Shop") beginning from next year, is it still scheduled?


They are playing Christmas games. So it is said for a long time that the whole corridor will be _passable_ by the end of year... Well it is passable since the tunnels are bored so you can walk through..:lol:hno:

Its a false metaphor.


----------



## MichiH

mezzi7 said:


> http://rs.n1info.com/a436976/Biznis...kzlwmmhIQ_3LUcx2JdaNziXguSO-A3OuH-UeQUq2WluD0





> Ministarka je najavila i dopune krivičnih prijava protiv odgovornih za loše izvedene radove na deonici Ub-Lajkovac na Koridoru 11 i naglasila da Vlada Srbije sada "praktično ispočetka" gradi taj deo.


If I get it right, there's a serious problem with A2 construction. Google translated:



> The Minister also announced the completion of criminal charges against those responsible for badly-performed works on the section Ub-Lajkovac on Corridor 11 and emphasized that the Government of Serbia is now building the part "practically from the beginning".


It's the section which was completed by November 2014 and is only still closed because the neighboring sections are not yet completed. Building from the beginning sounds... odd...

The three section were expected to be opened by the end of 2018. Is there any new estimation?




Will there be an opening of the two not yet completed sections Obrenovac – Ub and Lajkovac – Ljig only? :troll:


----------



## Arnorian

No point in opening Obranovac-Ub before Ub-Lajkovac is fixed. Lajkovac-Ljig could be.


----------



## Theijs

MichiH said:


> criminal charges


Does she mean she is going to sue the contractor? Or people from some Serbian government agency? Or is it a way to cover the delay of opening of the 3 lots?


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Here is video from section Obrenovac - Ljig.
Some parts on sections Obrenovac - Ub and Lajkovac - Ljig are fully completed. 
Section Ub - Lajkovac is from 10:35 till 15:20. :nuts:


----------



## MichiH

^^ 22 minutes are very long. Can you write what you think about any 2018 opening?


----------



## Arnorian

A1 section Donji Neradovac-Levosoje (8.8 km) now fully finished.


----------



## Arnorian

A2 Surčin-Obrenovac


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> ^^ 22 minutes are very long. Can you write what you think about any 2018 opening?



Section Surcin - Obrenovac is from 00:00 to 1:04.
From 1:06 will be temporary exit from section Obrenovac - Ub, till opening first section (above). Most of this section is fully completed, there is some deficiencies (fences, lines, signs and rest area).
Same situation is for section Lajkovac till interchange Ljig (from 15:21 till 17:18). After interchange Ljig there is lot of works (only first asphalt layer) including tunnel which is currently under preparation for first layer of asphalt in left tube (Ljig - Cacak direction).
Section Ub - Lajkovac is key point for opening entire highway from Obrenovac till interchange Ljig. As you can see from video there is a comprehensive work to repair this section. For now it is unknown whether it will be completed within the deadline, which is 25th December.
I hope if they can't finish repairs of section Ub - Lajkovac till deadline, that will open at least section from Lajkovac till interchange Ljig.
Opening two sections Obrenovac - Ub and Lajkovac till interchange Ljig without Ub - Lajkovac is not good solution.


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


> A1 section Donji Neradovac-Levosoje (8.8 km) now fully finished.



So how many gaps is it now from Niš to MK-border? And for me, half profile is not a gap.


----------



## tfd543

One big one from grdelica to vladicin han. Including the predejane and manajle tunnel.


----------



## Uppsala

tfd543 said:


> One big one from grdelica to vladicin han. Including the predejane and manajle tunnel.



And they still think they can open that part at the end of this year? Maybe in half profile?


----------



## Arnorian

It's possible. It should be completely finished by the end of next summer. A4 likely earlier than that.


----------



## Arnorian

A2: the bridge on the Sava.












A1: Vrla viaduct in Vladičin Han.


----------



## ВОДА

Which of the following two motorways will be first finished, and when approximately?

*A1* - Border with Hungary near Horgoš - Subotica - Novi Sad - Belgrade (Belgrade bypass) - Niš - Leskovac - Vranje - Border with Macedonia near Preševo

*A4* - Niš (intersection with A1) - Pirot - Border with Bulgaria near Gradinje


----------



## satanism

A4 spring next year. The bypass on A1 will be at least 2 or 3 more years.


----------



## Arnorian

A1 without the Belgrade bypass should be done also next year, likely summer.


----------



## BL2

Bypass doesn't stop you from driving on motorway all the way through Serbia, it will just speed up things.


----------



## Robertkc

What about the A2? Is there a revised estimate as to the opening of the section from Obrenovac to Ljig?


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


> A1 without the Belgrade bypass should be done also next year, likely summer.



And new parts of A1 half profile even earlier? Maybe January 2019 or something like that?


----------



## Arnorian

Robertkc said:


> What about the A2? Is there a revised estimate as to the opening of the section from Obrenovac to Ljig?


Clinging to deadlines is a road to suffering.


Uppsala said:


> And new parts of A1 half profile even earlier? Maybe January 2019 or something like that?


Possible.


----------



## Arnorian

Drone footage from yesterday.

A4 Bancarevo-Crvena Reka



rajko. said:


>


A1 at Momin Kamen and Predejane



rajko. said:


>


----------



## Robertkc

Arnorian said:


> Clinging to deadlines is a road to suffering.


I know :lol: That's why I used the word "estimate", rather then deadline.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Robertkc said:


> What about the A2? Is there a revised estimate as to the opening of the section from Obrenovac to Ljig?



Obrenovac - Ub opening at 25th December according to this article.
https://www.blic.rs/biznis/vesti/mali-juzni-krak-koridora-10-do-kraja-godine-ce-biti-gotov/2xe89yc


For Lajkovac - Ljig still unknown situation, Ub - Lajkovac in 2019.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

New information about motorway Obrenovac - Ljig.

Except section Obrenovac - Ub, section Lajkovac - interchange Ljig will also be completed till end of year. From interchange Ljig till temporary connection on section Ljig - Preljina, which includes tunnel Brancic, it is planned for spring 2019.

Source:
http://www.rtv.rs/sr_ci/drustvo/ko-je-kriv-za-losu-sanaciju-deonice-ub-lajkovac_974020.html


----------



## Arnorian

At the movement HU-MK is 96% completed, and HR-BG is 94%.


----------



## tfd543

and its official. A small segment of the Subotica bypass was opened today. Now 12 km of the bypass is operational which is roughly 50% of the whole route. It is now complete from A1 exit to Mali Bajmok (E-622) that is Western Subotica.

Rest is due in end of 2019 leading to the Kelebija border.

http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/sr/s...os-jedna-deonica-obilaznice-oko-subotice.html


----------



## tasosGR

You have to watch ministarka Zorana every day...


----------



## Robertkc

When will these speed camera's be installed and operational between Belgrade and Nis? I assume they will only be able to prosecute cars with Serbian numberplates?


----------



## Rixos

So Nis-Dimitrovgrad will be finished in 2019 ?


----------



## čarli1

Rixos said:


> So Nis-Dimitrovgrad will be finished in 2019 ?


Yep


----------



## Stefan-SRB

From TV show called "Koridori", new video footage from A2 interchange Ub & interchange Ljig 






















There is not yet official date for opening A2 sections Obrenovac - Ub and Lajkovac - Ljig.
In link below there is also video footage from A1 Grdelica gorge.

Source:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is this congestion on the Belgrade bypass common? Or has the bridge collapsed?


----------



## Stefan-SRB

^^



> On 26.12.2018, in the time period from 08.00 to 16.00, works on rehabilitation of damaged carriageway will be carried out on the segment of I A Category state road No. 1, Belgrade Bypass, on the bridge „Ostružnica“, in both directions.
> Vehicles will move in alternating pattern.
> The works will be provided with the adequate traffic signage and equipment.


Source:
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/works


----------



## tasosGR

New Sava bridge near Obrenovac!

https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...18-12-21&atmFilter=&showDates=false&showImage


----------



## mezzi7

Please somebody tell me this video is not from Dec 24:
https://youtu.be/igRD8rWWsQ4

It should be a video from summer, right? He is only trolling I guess.


----------



## sallae2

^^

There should be no green leaves on the trees in December.
By December the leaves changed colors and fall off.


----------



## MichiH

mezzi7 said:


> Please somebody tell me this video is not from Dec 24:
> https://youtu.be/igRD8rWWsQ4
> 
> It should be a video from summer, right? He is only trolling I guess.


Why should he troll? It was *published *on December 24. So what? I doesn't mean that it was recoreded that day.


----------



## mezzi7

The title says "Live from Koridor 10" or something and he uploaded several videos in the recent days with the current date in the title. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

A2 sections Obrenovac - Ub and Lajkovac - Ljig are fully completed, but we will wait till *spring or summer 2019*. Due to the repair of section Ub-Lajkovac and completing of tunnel Brancic. :bash:

Source:
https://www.blic.rs/vesti/drustvo/na-koridoru-11-zavrseno-465-kilometara-autoputa/7jcbtgz


----------



## mezzi7

I read that now it's 2019 spring (best case) to release Corridor 10 Grdelicka gorge section. Not that it was not expected, but it's an official statement now.

Also here is a landslide from Dec 25 @ Predejane:


----------



## belerophon

Oh, the weather outside is frightful
But the fire is so delightful
And since we've a place to hide
Let it slide, let it slide, let it slide

Man it doesn't show signs of stoppin'
And I brought me some corn for poppin'
The lights are turned way down bright
Let it slide, let it slide, let it slide

...


----------



## Theijs

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*

An interesting Analys of Infrastructure Investment in the Western Balkans by the EIB: http://www.eib.org/attachments/efs/infrastructure_investment_in_the_western_balkans_en.pdf


----------



## tfd543

Anyone that drove through the tabanovce border recently? How is the one stop-shop implemented ? Are they doing the controls at the SRB or NMK side only? Thanks.


----------



## ВОДА

Can anyone please show the toll price-list for the SRB motorways with the relative stretches?
Also, what are the plans for motorway construction for 2019?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sponge_bob

sponge_bob said:


> Some Cbinese lot were given money a year or two back to design the Dinaric Alp section of the A2. Is this design not due for publication in 2019???


?????????


----------



## tfd543

So there are plans to set up cameras for surveillance at the Southern branch of A1 that is u/c. Thats very nice. We will see the construction workers strolling around and telling dirty jokes to each other. We will also monitor the work being done in Real-time. Cool.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

sponge_bob said:


> ?????????



That is Pozega - Boljare section. Here is map. There are still negotiations about final route. A memorandum with Chinese was signed.


Source: http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovn...andum-sa-Kinezima-za-autoput-Pozega---Boljare


----------



## Arnorian

A2: The Sava bridge.



nikicakica said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Which company is building the bridge?
How much is the investment?
Also, what is the deadline for its completion?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arnorian

It's part of the 17,6 km Surčin-Obrenovac section of the A2, built by China Communication Construction Company, 234m dollars financed by Exim Bank. Deadline 5.1.2020.

The next section of the A2 is Preljina-Požega, should be started in a month or so. 450m dollars, 30,9 km, China Road and Bridge Corporation. 36 months deadline.

Gods willing, Serbia's motorway network (in use) should look like this by 2023.


----------



## ВОДА

Any plans for a motorway towards Romania via Zaječar (SRB), Vidin (BG) and Calafat (RO), or anywhere else?


----------



## Arnorian

No. There was some talk about a motorway Belgrade-Vršac-Timisoara, but it looks like Romania is not interested.

After all that's shown on my map above is opened, further plans are:

- A5 Preljina - Pojate
- Novi Sad - Šabac expressway
- Niš - Pločnik motorway
- Požega - Montenegro border motorway (?)
- Bubanj potok - Pančevo section of the Belgrade beltway
- Kuzmin - Bosnia border motorway

All still in the air.


----------



## ВОДА

I was in Serbia a few days ago (on Sunday) and the motorway to Bulgaria looked to me almost fully ready for opening.


----------



## Arnorian

More work is needed on the Bancarevo-Crvena Reka section, especially at the Bancarevo tunnel. 



vukasin.spasic said:


>


----------



## Uppsala

And what about the last gap from Niš to MK-border? Are they going to open it soon? Maybe in half profile?


----------



## tfd543

No news still unless someone drove there recently and can give us a fresh update


----------



## adbic

Serbia can be the third in the region in some years.

Motorways length:
Hungary 1524 km
Croatia 1314 km
Romania 870 km
Bulgaria 800 km
Serbia 790 km



Arnorian said:


> It's part of the 17,6 km Surčin-Obrenovac section of the A2, built by China Communication Construction Company, 234m dollars financed by Exim Bank. Deadline 5.1.2020.
> 
> The next section of the A2 is Preljina-Požega, should be started in a month or so. 450m dollars, 30,9 km, China Road and Bridge Corporation. 36 months deadline.
> 
> Gods willing, Serbia's motorway network (in use) should look like this by 2023.


----------



## ВОДА

adbic said:


> Serbia can be the third in the region in some years.
> 
> Motorways length:
> Hungary 1524 km
> Croatia 1314 km
> Romania 870 km
> Bulgaria 800 km
> Serbia 790 km


I have these data. Serbia cannot be even 4th any time soon. 



> *Motorway network in service (2018) *
> 
> Greece - 2250 km
> Hungary - 1500 km
> Croatia - 1330 km
> Romania - 806 km
> Bulgaria - 800.5 km (U/C - 38.2 km, Tender in 2018 - 45.9 km, Tender in 2019 - 134.2 km)
> Serbia - 790 km (no EU funding)
> Macedonia - 242 km (no EU funding)





> *Public debt to GDP Ratio (2018)*
> 
> Greece - 178 %
> Croatia - 78 %
> Hungary - 73 %
> Serbia - 61 % (no EU funding)
> Macedonia - 41.8 % (no EU funding)
> Romania - 35 %
> Bulgaria - 22 %


----------



## JackFrost

Hungary will most probably surpass 2000 kms within five years... 
Watch out, Austria! :horse:


----------



## adbic

Countries revenues 2017

Greece $95.36 billion
Croatia $25.79 billion
Hungary $63.63 billion
Serbia $16.25 billion	
Macedonia $3.314 billion
Romania $58.5 billion
Bulgaria $19.53 billion



ВОДА;156403326 said:


> I have these data. Serbia cannot be even 4th any time soon.
> 
> Public debt to GDP Ratio (2018)
> 
> Greece - 178 %
> Croatia - 78 %
> Hungary - 73 %
> Serbia - 61 % (no EU funding)
> Macedonia - 41.8 % (no EU funding)
> Romania - 35 %
> Bulgaria - 22 %


----------



## mezzi7

Could someone translate this video for us? 
They are definitely saying something about Corridor 10 south section in it. 

https://youtu.be/WGorQq9LMI0


----------



## Arnorian

It's a bit long to translate it whole. Anyway, they just relay official information, and they usually range between overly optimistic and outright lies.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Belgrade bypass, video clip from 17.January 2019.






A1, tunnel Manajle, almost finished


----------



## Robertkc

adbic said:


> Countries revenues 2017
> 
> Greece $95.36 billion
> Croatia $25.79 billion
> Hungary $63.63 billion
> Serbia $16.25 billion
> Macedonia $3.314 billion
> Romania $58.5 billion
> Bulgaria $19.53 billion


Where did you get this from - and what do you mean by "revenues" exactly? If we're talking GDP, then World Bank stats for 2017 are as follows, in US$:
1. Romania $211.8 billion
2. Greece $200.3 
3. Hungary $139.1 
4. Bulgaria $58.2 
5. Croatia $55.2
6. Serbia $41.2


----------



## sponge_bob

Robertkc said:


> Where did you get this from - and what do you mean by "revenues" exactly?


Government Revenue should be a % of GDP ranging from 25-50% of GDP. Those figures are probably entirely correct.


----------



## newtownz

*PLease explain road number*

Hi,

I am from Canada, was exploring Serbia on street view and found this puzzling road sign:
https://www.google.com/maps/@43.5663527,22.2528324,3a,55.4y,284.12h,85.98t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sjGQ9bjl8YqwEnTle9y0B0Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

There are no roads with these numbers in the vicinity... hno:

Can someone explain the meaning of this sign?

Sorry if this is the wrong thread.

Thanks


----------



## sallae2

These are the road numbers, as they are shown on the map bellow dated 2014










Streetview image is from 2014.

I guess they renumbered the roads in the meantime.


----------



## newtownz

*Thanks*

Ah! Now that makes sense 

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## newtownz

*How to get old map data*

Hi sallae,

I've been trying for the last hour to replicate the result that you showed with the 2014 map data.

I could not find anything on Google Maps that enables you to change the date.

On Google Earth you can do this but only on satellite imagery.

Is it too much to ask to explain how you got this map?

Thanks


----------



## sallae2

That map is a part from an article published in 2014.

http://knjazevackevesti.blogspot.com/2014/06/knjazevac-izmenaregulacije-saobracaja.html


----------



## newtownz

*Thanks again*

Another mystery explained !


----------



## sponge_bob

sallae2 said:


> I guess they renumbered the roads in the meantime.


Openstreetmap has the "history" of any line, like a road, feature if you can log in.


----------



## Arnorian

newtownz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Canada, was exploring Serbia on street view and found this puzzling road sign:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@43.5663527,22.2528324,3a,55.4y,284.12h,85.98t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sjGQ9bjl8YqwEnTle9y0B0Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> There are no roads with these numbers in the vicinity... hno:
> 
> Can someone explain the meaning of this sign?
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread.
> 
> Thanks


Road numbers are absolutely unused in Serbia. Nobody knows them or references them in real life. Not even the numbers of the motorways are known.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There were also a large amount of renumberings in the past few years. If I'm correct there were renumberings in 2012, 2013 and 2015. Which means some routes may have had 4 different routes over a period of 5 years.


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


> Road numbers are absolutely unused in Serbia. Nobody knows them or references them in real life. Not even the numbers of the motorways are known.



I think most of the people in Serbia are using the E-numbers when they are talking about the motorways. I heard the say E70 and E75


----------



## smokiboy

In my experience many people say 'autoput za Beograd, or Niš, or Novi Sad, etc. Rarely have I heard, 'I'm taking the E75 to Subotica.


BTW, what's happened to Crazy Serb? No sign of him in months.


----------



## Uppsala

smokiboy said:


> In my experience many people say 'autoput za Beograd, or Niš, or Novi Sad, etc. Rarely have I heard, 'I'm taking the E75 to Subotica.
> 
> 
> BTW, what's happened to Crazy Serb? No sign of him in months.




Well if they talk about a motorway, then I have also heard that they say the motorway to Subotica, not a number. But if they say a road number they say E75. Most seem to know that the E75 goes to Subotica. But if you say A1 most people do not seem to know what you are talking about. A1 seems unknown. So if you have to use a road number, it seems you should say E75 for them to understand which road you mean.


----------



## smokiboy

^^

Agreed. It will probably take a few years for people in Serbia to get used to A1, A2, A4 etc. But I hope they do eventually.

I would call the 'obilaznica' or ring road around Beograd; A0, or 00. Similar to what they have done in Budapest.


----------



## Theijs

smokiboy said:


> It will probably take a few years for people in Serbia to get used to A1, A2, A4 etc.


Is there any traffic information on the radio?
The road numbers used in those announcements to describe ‘stau’ are the ones people usually recall...


----------



## Arnorian

Yes, there are traffic reports both on radio and on tv, also with border waiting times.


----------



## nikicakica

Uppsala said:


> I think most of the people in Serbia are using the E-numbers when they are talking about the motorways. I heard the say E70 and E75


You can find E-numbers only on sites of companies like 'Putevi Srbije' or 'Koridori Srbije'. In usual talk most commonly this names are used:
For A3 it's most usually Belgrade-Šid motorway, rarely Belgrade-Zagreb motorway;
A2 is imaginative 'Corridor XI' or Belgrade-South Adriatic;
A4 is 'eastern branch of Corridor X';
A1 is Subotica-Novi Sad, Novi Sad-Belgrade, Belgrade bypass, Belgrade-Niš, and southern of Niš it's 'southern branch of Corridor X';
Future A5 is 'Morava corridor'.
Most people don't have idea of any numbers, except some which often drive on motorways and pay attention (and, of course, we here on forum).


----------



## miodragstankovich

Greetings from Belgrade,Serbia!
It's a pleasure to see that my country is having topic here on forum.It looks great! 



smokiboy said:


> ^^
> 
> Agreed. It will probably take a few years for people in Serbia to get used to A1, A2, A4 etc. But I hope they do eventually.
> 
> I would call the 'obilaznica' or ring road around Beograd; A0, or 00. Similar to what they have done in Budapest.


In fact,i think that we would never use "A" as letter for roads,and here is why.
When we talk about roads,we're usually saying "Beograd-Nis" or "Beograd-Zagreb".It's easy for orientation,and it became normal to hear that every day. 

In fact,we are using letters,first "E" for highways when you need to explain to tourist.

Also,the other thing that other people from Serbia always forgot to say is that,we're using letter "M" for roads with only one lane in each direction.It's used for roads inside country,but we have one outside.

In fact,that's the most common use of this letter for one road.It's called "Ibarska Magistrala",and that road connects Belgrade with Montenegro. 

We're saying "M 22" for that road.

So,I'm not sure that letter "A" will be in use.Maybe when we build more roads,but for now...Only "M" and "E".


----------



## smokiboy

Welcome miodragstankovich.

You are right about how people use destination for name reference of highway or motorway. Someone from Novi Sad will say I must take the motorway to Niš even if they are only going to Ćuprija.

'A' for reference to motorways is still so new. But since A2 will be a completely new motorway, people might start using it right away. I just hope they stop calling it Koridor 11.

BTW, what numbering system would you give to the Beograd Ring Motorway (Beogradska obilaznica)?


----------



## Alex_ZR

miodragstankovich said:


> Also,the other thing that other people from Serbia always forgot to say is that,we're using letter "M" for roads with only one lane in each direction.It's used for roads inside country,but we have one outside.
> 
> In fact,that's the most common use of this letter for one road.It's called "Ibarska Magistrala",and that road connects Belgrade with Montenegro.
> 
> We're saying "M 22" for that road.
> 
> So,I'm not sure that letter "A" will be in use.Maybe when we build more roads,but for now...Only "M" and "E".


There are no more M roads (magistralni) but IB roads.


----------



## Arnorian

ВОДА;157196432 said:


> How many square meters will be the TBA?


32,300 m2 (23,400 m2 above ground).


----------



## Shenkey

CrazySerb said:


> It's different with the Chinese, they're an old civilization. We need to take things slowly, cultivate & grow our relationship with them, there's really no rush.
> They're a good friend & ally to have, and support us on some crucial matters such as issue of Kosovo & Metohija province. :yes:
> 
> Chinese cultural center in Belgrade, built on grounds of their NATO-bombed embassy ,e, will be the biggest in Europe...


Yeah, as Sri Lanka, Djibuti, Myanmar, Malaysia, Montenegro... know this well.


----------



## smokiboy

Arnorian said:


> I'm not sure it'll be a real motorway. There was talk of it being a 3+3 road/street.


I don't think it needs to be a real motorway. A 'fast road' with round-abouts will be enough because in the future that whole area will be developed as an extention of Novi Beograd.


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> *China's CRBC to launch motorway construction in Serbia in April*
> 
> Mar 06, 2019 13:22 CEST


A small delay but a delay 



CrazySerb said:


> *Serbia to start building Preljina-Pozega motorway section in March 2019*





CrazySerb said:


> Thursday, 19.04.2018.| 09:21
> *Construction of Preljina-Pozega section to begin no later than March 2019*


Is it still expected to be opend in 2021?


----------



## nikicakica

Planned deadline is 3 years, so if works start this year it should be finished in 2022.


----------



## nikicakica

Info from P.E. "Putevi Srbije": tommorow left tube of Sarlah tunnel and left carriageway next to it will be opened.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

A4 Sarlah tunnel


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


> A1 south U/C overview: blue is finished; magenta is nearly finished, could be put in use relatively soon; red is the the problematic section (5 km).



Is it possible that both red and magenta can be open for the summer? Possibly half profile, but still open?


----------



## nikicakica

At the moment 12,5 kilometers on two sections in magenta part are completed (one is northern, 6,75km, second is the most southern section, 5,74km). Between them is Manajle tunnel (1,8km) which could be completed by summer, maybe even in full profile. Those 14,3 kilometers can not be used without at least 2 kilometers northern of them, and that is the most northern kilometers of magenta part (from Predejane interchane) which could easily be completed in half profile. Rest is red, and it depends a lot on 2 or 3 cuts. It could be ready, but maybe it will not be, we will se.


----------



## Uppsala

Is there any gap left on A4 from Niš to BG-border? Or is the entire motorway open now from Niš to BG-border? Even if it's half profile?

If any gap is left between Niš and BG-border. When would this be opened? So even if it's half profile?


----------



## Uppsala

So it is possible that the last gaps from Niš to BG-border and from Niš to NMK-border are gone this summer, though then opened as half profile?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Yes, maybe. But maybe not. No one knows. It's Balkans...


----------



## miodragstankovich

This is going slow,but still great!  :banana:

Hey,does anybody know why Google Street View didn't taked photos at Ljig-Preljina?

I've heard people talking they didn't did it due to the problematic tunnel on the road,camera can't go through it...It's not confirmed,that's reason why i ask.. :sad2:


----------



## Stefan-SRB

miodragstankovich said:


> This is going slow,but still great!  :banana:
> 
> Hey,does anybody know why Google Street View didn't taked photos at Ljig-Preljina?
> 
> I've heard people talking they didn't did it due to the problematic tunnel on the road,camera can't go through it...It's not confirmed,that's reason why i ask.. :sad2:


You have wrong information. Google Street View from this area is from 2015. This section was opened in November 2016. 
Here is a very good video footage, filmed last year.


----------



## Arnorian

A4 Sarlah tunnel: one carriageway has been put in traffic.



golub0206 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnorian

A4 Crvena Reka-Bancarevo Tunnel: there is a lot do do, but it looks likely one carriageway will be put in traffic by summer.



vukasin.spasic said:


>


----------



## Arnorian

A2 Obrenovac-Ljig:


----------



## kostas97

Is the section from Obrenovac to Ub operational? And why isn't the Ub-Lajkovac section open yet?? I see some works but what happened there? Wasn't this section ready since December 2014?


----------



## nikicakica

Section Obrenovac-Ub (26.2km) was completed in December and it is usable, same is for bigger part of Lajkovac-Ljig section (20.4km out of 24km) until intersection Ljig (Bancarevo tunnel is not completed yet, it should be by summer).
Section Ub-Lajkovac was completed in 2014, but it was done badly, and many gaps have shown up, so currently about 2.5km out of 12.5km is under reconstruction, but it is possible that even more parts of that section should be reconstructed.
Because of Ub-Lajkovac sections, those two completed sections were not opened, as it was planned (you can see that everything was prepared for it, even connection to motorway in Obrenovac was built.)


----------



## kostas97

nikicakica said:


> Section Obrenovac-Ub (26.2km) was completed in December and it is usable, same is for bigger part of Lajkovac-Ljig section (20.4km out of 24km) until intersection Ljig (Bancarevo tunnel is not completed yet, it should be by summer).
> Section Ub-Lajkovac was completed in 2014, but it was done badly, and many gaps have shown up, so currently about 2.5km out of 12.5km is under reconstruction, but it is possible that even more parts of that section should be reconstructed.
> Because of Ub-Lajkovac sections, those two completed sections were not opened, as it was planned (you can see that everything was prepared for it, even connection to motorway in Obrenovac was built.)


So maybe until summer all these sections can be operational? Because as it is mentioned, most of the rest of the road is usable


----------



## Arnorian

nikicakica said:


> (Bancarevo tunnel is not completed yet, it should be by summer).


Brančić Tunnel.



kostas97 said:


> So maybe until summer all these sections can be operational? Because as it is mentioned, most of the rest of the road is usable


Yes, Veles-Hermes willing.


----------



## nikicakica

^^ I hurried up :nuts:


----------



## smokiboy

Any idea what is going on with the Subotica by-pass? It seems that every few months or years the government announces that this highway will be completed soon. Only thing is that these announcements have been made for the last 30 years or so.


----------



## tfd543

They began asphalting the right tube of the Manajle tunnel today.


----------



## nikicakica

smokiboy said:


> Any idea what is going on with the Subotica by-pass? It seems that every few months or years the government announces that this highway will be completed soon. Only thing is that these announcements have been made for the last 30 years or so.


Few days ago contract was signed for construction of 8.8 kilometers long section from KM3+808 to road 12 (Subotica-Sombor). Deadline is 240 days and it costs around 10 million euros. Section from road 12 to A1 motorway is opened (one part was opened at the end of last year, other parts were opened in 2017). It was planned to tender last section (from Kelebija border crossing to KM3+808) in February, but it's still not tendered.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks niki for this update.

Looking at gmaps it seems like most of the by-pass is either under-construction or with initial groundwork begun, and some sections appear to have stalled. It also seems like the by-pass is headed straight for Ergela Kelebija, which is a shame they couldn't change the route a few metres east.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
That means the temporary bridge is history now. Nice!


----------



## nikicakica

Some screenshots of newest report of state television from Grdelica gorge:
































From Koridori Srbije they say that works on the section will be finished around April 15th.


----------



## tfd543

Yes and that deadline includes asohalting of the Manajle tunnel completely. They even claim that EM of the Manajle and Predejane tunnel should be finished in May. Wow. Lets see.


----------



## nikicakica

^^
They said that asphalting of right tube of Manajle tunnel will be completed during next week. Asphalting of left tube is completed, and EM equipping in left tube is not so far from completion. For Predejane tunnel there are not that much information as for Manajle tunnel. Asphalting is completed, and I hope that they will soon finish equipping.


----------



## kaqimadhi

*Belgra*



CrazySerb said:


> Just a nice pic...



Is that Genex Tower on the right side ?


----------



## Arnorian

Yep.


----------



## roaddor

It is strange at the time that picture was taken, there was not a single car in Belgrade . This major artery is usually densely packed with vehicles.


----------



## roaddor

I saw it, but thought even there was a delegation, a broader left lane so to say would be reserved for the retinue and not restricting completely the traffic.


----------



## threo2k

CrazySerb said:


> Our Chinese friends have started building their new "base camp" for the next section of Belgrade-Bar (A2) motorway, the ~31km Preljina-Pozega stretch, in preparation for the Spring offensive :cheers:


Nice! You have a map of this strech? Which date do they start building?


----------



## Arnorian

^^

Here's the map, sections is question are marked with 7, 13, and 10. They sould start construction soon.










Edit:


----------



## BG_AT

Hello everybody !


I want to ask if anybody knows when the last 2 parts of the A4 highway from Nis to Dimitrovgrad (bulgarian border) will be opened:


That means:
Stanicenje - Pirot-Nord 



Prosek - Crvena Reka 



Does anbody know when this 2 parts will be openend exactly?


Other parts of the A4 highway are already opened in both directions or?


----------



## nikicakica

On section Staničenje - Pirot east there are only 2 small parts which are not completed yet. One is cut at the beginning of the section, that is some 600m of motorway and it will be completed probably in May. Second uncompleted part is right tube of Sarlah tunnel and some 1,2km of motorway behind it, that will also be completed until beginning of summer.
On Prosek - Crvena Reka section, LOT1 (Prosek - Bancarevo) is completed, although they are currently repairing some 150 meters near beginning, maybe they will have to repair some 300 to 500 meters more. Rest could be opened in half profile until summer, but it could happen that it won't be completed until summer.
Rest of A4 is opened in full profile.


----------



## nixazmaj

nikicakica said:


> On section Staničenje - Pirot east there are only 2 small parts which are not completed yet. One is cut at the beginning of the section, that is some 600m of motorway and it will be completed probably in May. *Second uncompleted part is right tube of Sarlah tunnel and some 1,2km of motorway behind it, that will also be completed until beginning of summer.*
> On Prosek - Crvena Reka section, LOT1 (Prosek - Bancarevo) is completed, although they are currently repairing some 150 meters near beginning, maybe they will have to repair some 300 to 500 meters more. Rest could be opened in half profile until summer, but it could happen that it won't be completed until summer.
> Rest of A4 is opened in full profile.


This is completed, only works left is on the Tunnel equipment. Left tunnel Sarlah is in function right now, right tunnel will be in function soon.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Tunnel equipment is part of the tunnel!


----------



## aubergine72

No1 said:


> Problem for A4 is also bulgarian side.
> I don't know why they do not put priority section from Sofia to serbian border, which is small section of 40-50km long, and that section will be part of highway from Sofia to turkey border which will bring much more traffic through Bulgaria.
> Maybe some bulgarian friends can answering on that.


Because there are much more important things than that. And the traffic is there anyway.


----------



## tfd543

stickedy said:


> But the time difference will not be that much because you will be stucked behind trucks and slow vehicles so or so




Yes Indeed. Alright at least it will be fresh asphalt .

I still believe in full profile in July/August. The half tunnel in Grdelica is pretty much finished. The bottleneck right now is the EM of the tunnels which is not weather dependent.


----------



## nikicakica

A1 Grdelica - Caričina Dolina section: LOT2 - Predejane tunnel - Caričina Dolina
https://youtu.be/9NwQuFtDt0o


----------



## keber

^^ very good video.
However I'm not convinced to stability of part shown in about 4:00, especially not landslide being covered with some green stuff.


----------



## tfd543

They will test it and that will take up to 1 month. Opening should be start of June.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

keber said:


> However I'm not convinced to stability of part shown in about 4:00, especially not landslide being covered with some green stuff.


Some sort of hydroseeding? It looks different than I usually see it though. Maybe it's a combination of avalanche nets and hydroseeding.


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

A brutally ruined landscape imo...couldn't they have chosen an alternate route for this segment, given the geological instability?


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


> Another nice clip - Belgrades bridges from 1:35:



The famous waltz "An der schönen blauen Donau" or "The Blue Danube" as it is called in English. It is really suitable for the environment in the film. Especially when it is the Danube. And Belgrade is on the Danube.

Perhaps this one has been performed by the Belgrade Philharmonic Orchestra, which I know made this waltz several times :happy:


----------



## Arnorian

AθΕνΙαΝ;158055834 said:


> A brutally ruined landscape imo...couldn't they have chosen an alternate route for this segment, given the geological instability?


The only real alternative was a 6-7 km tunnel.


----------



## No1

1 500 meters or more in height mountains there are located.
Only very long tunnel can escape Grdelica Gorge.


----------



## keber

It could be done with few shorter tunnels. All those retaining walls aren't cheap either.


----------



## smokiboy

Good point. What is less expensive, and more reliable in the long run, 1 or 2 tunnels totaling 5-7 km, or what they decided to go with? It usually comes down to cost. But long term maintenance costs, winter reliability etc, must also be considered. Versus, retaining walls, open gallery construction also has a long term maintenance cost.


----------



## Arnorian

keber said:


> It could be done with few shorter tunnels. All those retaining walls aren't cheap either.


There is a couple of rather long tunnels. The mistake was to not build covered galleries on the problematic slopes from the start.


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> Official Belgrade-Zrenjanin motorway map :
> 
> https://www.mgsi.gov.rs/sites/default/files/R1-PREGLEDNA KARTA 100000_0.pdf


The highlighted yellow road is the existing route 13 through the villages. I guess that the "future motorway" should be the dashed red route on the right? (Koridor planiranog dr`avnog puta ("Banatska magistrala"))

Is it really intended to get motorway standard? Where should be the southern end of the new route?

The bypass of Zrenjanin is missing on the map for any reason...


----------



## Alex_ZR

MichiH said:


> The highlighted yellow road is the existing route 13 through the villages. I guess that the "future motorway" should be the dashed red route on the right? (Koridor planiranog dr`avnog puta ("Banatska magistrala"))
> 
> Is it really intended to get motorway standard? Where should be the southern end of the new route?
> 
> The bypass of Zrenjanin is missing on the map for any reason...


That map is complete nonsense. "Banatska magistrala" (Banat highway) is proposed highway by provincial government, but nothing concrete has done so far. It also has silly route near Zrenjanin because it would be paralel with the bypass. I agree with the rest.


----------



## Ices77

Will Predejane and another probably this month opened tunnels be separately tolled? If yes, how much approximately?


----------



## nikicakica

No, tunnels won't be tolled separatelly, but whole motorway from Doljevac to Presevo, as well as A4 up to Dimitrovgrad won't be tolled until toll stations aren't built on exits near Nis, two near Leskovac, Merosina, Doljevac, Brestovac and two near Bujanovac. After that, there will be closed system from Belgrade to Presevo and Dimitrovgrad.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2030: the Chinese province of Dunavjiang, formerly known as the sovereign country of Serbia?

There is a lot of critique about Chinese infrastructure loans which some countries are unable to repay (the so-called 'debt trap').


----------



## nikicakica

Another video of Ostružnica bridge:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=y_0pswShq_Q


----------



## MichiH

^^ Anything about whether only one or both carriageways will be opened? Or will the segment with one carriageway only be a very short segment of 1km or so?


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Dinar has been one of the most stable currencies in Europe over the past decade


Show me a USD<>RSD chart over 10 years then.


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Serbia incurred between 70 and 100 billion in direct damage to infrastructure between March & June 1999.
> 
> So if you think 10 billion is somehow a challenge for Serbia, well, you don't give us much credit.


There you go mixing up RSD and USD, tut!


----------



## sallae2

RSD is sort of fixed to EUR in last 5 years.
Last 2 years going around 118 RSD to €. 
Before that couple of years at 123, and before that at 120 RSD to €.


----------



## sponge_bob

sallae2 said:


> RSD is sort of fixed to EUR in last 5 years.
> Last 2 years going around 118 RSD to €.
> Before that couple of years at 123, and before that at 120 RSD to €.


These loans from China will be denominated in US$

https://www.xe.com/currencytables/?from=RSD&date=2008-08-10

In August 2008 50.71 Dinars bought a Dollar.

https://www.xe.com/currencytables/?from=RSD&date=2019-04-23

Now that Dollar will cost *105.1 *Dinars. 

The currency has more than halved in value, vs the US$, in a little over 10 years. The Chinese loans are for 20 years or more. !!!!!


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> So, what's the alternative?
> 
> Fifty years of thumb up the arse, like our eastern neighbours...?












Given the infrastructure conditions, I'd say we outperformed very well. If only we had half of that network, Romania would be now 3x Serbia's GDP/capita, instead of 2x ATM.

Looking at that map, Ceausescu was a visionary even ATM. Too bad he was dumb enough not to put that into practice.


----------



## keber

CrazySerb said:


> Parallel with construction of new motorways, some old ones are being rehabilitated...A3, section Batrovci-Kuzmin, direction from Croatia.


It's a shame that they are still at the beginning of works even if works started already in autumn. I really hope it will be finished before main season starts. This is probably the most horrible section of any motorway in Europe.


----------



## No1

sponge_bob said:


> The €10bn of proposed borrowing from China will be mainly, if not entirely, US$ denominated and in the case of a sudden lurch in the $-RSD rate the situation will disimprove rapidly. The same RSD is worth a little over half (in US$) what it was worth 10 years ago.
> 
> If the same pattern repeats over the ~20 year lifetime of the Chinese infra loans then the loans will inflate to a much greater % of GDP than the 25% odd these Chinese loans represent today.
> 
> I would assume Turkish and Russian projects are to be paid off in US$ too. I could be wrong of course.


RSD was overvalue because of privatization and speculatiive capital in first decade of 21st century.

EU funding only what is interest of biggest EU countries like Germany and France. EBRD have requreiments that when they lend money some big company from EU(mostly from Germany, Austria, Netherland of France, eastern europe don't have own companies) get job like main contractor. In that way they destroy serbian companies in construction business.
And that is not only on buildng highways. 
Everyone do that.
And there is huge corruption in which EU is included with funds and lending. Look at Greece and "Siemens" case or eurostat. 
Or we can speak how to east EU members get lower agriculture subsides or quality of products etc.



> "It's really, really difficult for us," said one Czech official, referring to the plans for a payment ceiling. "We cannot explain this: Not only to our farmers, but to the general public. Why should the Czech Republic be discriminated against?"
> 
> Brussels hardly needs another ugly confrontation with Central Europe over double standards in agri-food policy. Concerns about a potential subsidy ceiling are amplifying long-standing bitterness in the East over the fact that CAP subsidies are calculated to ensure more generous pay-outs to Western European farms. Over the past two years, Prague has also spearheaded a campaign to stop big Western food manufacturers from selling supposedly inferior versions of common brands in the East.



How China will aproache country which is landlocked in central Europe surraounding by nato countries?


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> There's often a saying I hear in Serbia - "What Ceausescu built, today's Romanians cannot even paint over".


GDP/capita in Romania now is 6 times higher than in 1990. That says it all.


----------



## No1

rudiwien said:


> I think that is a rather inadequate comparison - the issue with Romanian infrastructure is not primarily a lack of *funding*, but rather a lack of proper management and execution. Romania should at this moment likely be 10 years more advanced than the current status is. Money *is* available, and not in the form of loan, but in the form of a much better (up to) 85% funding from the EU funds. They are just incapable of using it properly :bash: :bash:
> 
> 
> But, coming back to Serbia - the reason why the EIB and others won't give you such deals is that it is unsustainable. You can't simply sustain loans of such magnitudes compared to your budget. Maybe that is fine in the current situation, with low interest rate, and a general economic growth. But ask e.g at the Greek people how well that fares when the economy turns around, interests rise, China wants its duties paid, but the costs for lending new money skyrockets.. China has other interests than being a benefactor..
> 
> 
> Maybe in 10 years you have proven us all wrong, but until then, I am rather sceptic.


End how Romania was doing during last crisis 2008-09 with exposure to western banks and money like chf?


----------



## No1

Le Clerk said:


> Given the infrastructure conditions, I'd say we outperformed very well. If only we had half of that network, Romania would be now 3x Serbia's GDP/capita, instead of 2x ATM.
> 
> Looking at that map, Ceausescu was a visionary even ATM. Too bad he was dumb enough not to put that into practice.


Serbia dip during nato bombing 1999 and nearly 10 years od most harsher sanctions and we don't get some Marshal plan after that. But it is OK. Serbia suffer huge blow in two world wars, especial first world war(25% of population was dead, economy in total shambles), and we don't get that reparation for First world war which was promissd by Young plan and we survive and go back up. 
But reason for Romania bigger GDP per capita is economic policy of Romania and Serbia last 10 years.
Serbia listen IMF/German recommendation and our government introduce harsh austerity measures-cut wages, cut pensions to balance budget and public debt and we do that. But price was lower GDP growth.
Romania don't listen IMF and put higher budget debt and Romania have much greater GDP growth than Serbia.

Nicolae become crazy in 80s when he force on people harsh austerity to pay debt to creditors and to Romania become net lender. In crazy twist he do that just before he was remove from post of president. But price on Romanian people was huge.


----------



## sponge_bob

The issue is nothing to do with Romania who are 'able' to tap EU funds when they organise themselves to do so. 

China Turkey and Russia will advance loans to Serbia which are fully repayable unlike the grants Romania gets from the EU. Looking at the pipeline of agreements between the 3 countries and Serbia it appears that the government is prepared to signup to around 1/3 of GDP worth of loans from all three countries (and a bit of Azeri cash and EIB cash on top)

This, together, is too much borrowing for an economy like Serbia which grows at around 3-4% per annum and as it is all foreign currency borrowing it is way too much borrowing, it will cause a currency crisis withing a few years. 

Serbia also has a small tax base, less than 25% of GDP. So from the $40bn of annual economy _every year the government takes around $10bn to pay for EVERYTHING, schools roads hospitals and security_. These idiotic deals that Crazyserb insists on listing daily amount to 100%+ of an entire years government revenue today. And at the end of the day the Serbian taxpayer is the only person who will guarantee these $ loans from the Chinese and the rest of them. 

Serbia already has some US$ debt, of the existing $25bn of national debt around $7bn is US$ and most of the remainder is either Euro or RSD debt where the currency risk is far more manageable. These agreements, combined, propose to increase the $ debt from $7bn to around $20bn which is 50% of GDP. 

So what happens if the RSD goes down the toilet versus the US$, Serbia has very little control over this kind of currency movement. 

Like I said before, all of this, together, is the economics of the madhouse.


----------



## No1

I agree there is some dangerous exposure on forex fluctations. But not all projects will be contracted.
But if you look at gross foreign debt Serbia is lower than Bulgaria and much more lower than Hungary and that is countries with similar population like Serbia. If you look on per capita, Hungary have greater foreign debt.

Our public debt are falling and probably is now under 50% GDP and we have balanced budget, we in 2017 and 2018 have budget surplus.
For now is not dangerous but forex fluctuation can created problems. I agree with that.


----------



## Le Clerk

No1 said:


> Serbia listen IMF/German recommendation and our government introduce harsh austerity measures-cut wages, cut pensions to balance budget and public debt and we do that. But price was lower GDP growth.
> Romania don't listen IMF and put higher budget debt and Romania have much greater GDP growth than Serbia.


That is simply not true. Romania also fully complied with IMF, and the last 10 year growth is mixed, but it is definitely not on increasing government debt, but on economic growth due to investment in large part. Actually, government debt to GDP decreased significantly following the repayment of IMF loan, and is now at about 35% of GDP as opposed to 55% of GDP in the case of Serbia.


----------



## No1

Le Clerk said:


> That is simply not true. Romania also fully complied with IMF, and the last 10 year growth is mixed, but it is definitely not on increasing government debt, but on economic growth due to investment in large part. Actually, government debt to GDP decreased significantly following the repayment of IMF loan, and is now at about 35% of GDP as opposed to 55% of GDP in the case of Serbia.





> IMF says Romania risks missing its fiscal deficit goal
> BUCHAREST,* Nov 12 2018* (Reuters) - Romania risks missing its budget deficit goal this year, the International Monetary Fund warned on Monday, recommending the country reassess wage and pension hike plans.
> 
> The Social Democrat-led government, which has not had an agreement with the Fund since 2015, targets a consolidated fiscal gap of just below 3.0 percent of gross domestic product - the European Union’s maximum allowed threshold.


https://www.reuters.com/article/rom...missing-its-fiscal-deficit-goal-idUSL8N1XN5S4



> IMF warns Romanian Govt. that budget deficit could reach 3.7% of GDP
> 
> *26 May 2017*
> Directors of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) have warned the Romanian Government that the budget deficit could reach 3.7% of the GDP this year if they don’t take measures to reduce it.


https://www.romania-insider.com/imf-warns-romanian-govt-budget-deficit-reach-3-7-gdp

Yes it is decreased because of high GDP growth.

Serbia budget,


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ None happened. Romania complied with AESA deficit target both in 2017, and 2018. But those are only last 2 years. We are talking at least 10 year long evolution, if not more.


----------



## sponge_bob

No1 said:


> I agree there is some dangerous exposure on forex fluctations. But not all projects will be contracted.
> But if you look at gross foreign debt Serbia is lower than Bulgaria


Debt is _always relative_. Bulgaria has a greater gross debt than Serbia but has a very low debt RELATIVELY at only 20% of GDP because its economy is larger. As well as that they are close to removing currency risk when they join ERM2 and lock in exchange rates to the €, permanently. 

Bulgaria has a hideously complex mountain motorway of its own under construction around half way from Sofia to the GR border except that the EU is paying for most of it in cash. Lot 3 has so far been subdivided into 4 sublots (one built) which will cost around €1bn to finish all of Lot 3. 

As for actual contracts, lot 3.1 went to a Bulgarian consortium this year and Lot 3.3 was built by another Bulgarian consortium  and I would be confident that the complex bit, lot 3.2 will be largely Bulgarian built too if the tenders for 3.2.1 are anything to go by. 

It may be that the final big contract, lot 3.2.2 , is too much for a Bulgarian company to lead out (financially) and we will know soon. It is a right mountain motorway albeit only c.20km of it in half profile.

So this notion that EU membership means that your own indigenous contractors get no work is bollox, basically. Bulgaria controls that by setting 10-20km contracts not 100km contracts and their sector gets a look in at those levels and does well out of it.


----------



## No1

It is not bollocs in Serbia.
Bunch of serbian construction companies can't get main contract becuase of EIB or EBRD requirments. For example, when hill crush on highway last year in Grdelica Gorge that was contracted spain company which build that part and company who control all works was Louis Berger Group from USA.
That not end very well.
And that is only one example.


----------



## nikicakica

Serbian companies were building motorways in this century only if it was financed from our budget (Horgoš - Novi Sad second c/w, Ub-Lajkovac and Srpska Kuća-Levosoje). Until 2013 Austria's Alpine dominated, until it bankrupted, when those Greek, Bulgarian and Spanish companies came.


----------



## No1

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ None happened. Romania complied with AESA deficit target both in 2017, and 2018. But those are only last 2 years. We are talking at least 10 year long evolution, if not more.


Romania don't have budget surplues in 10 years period.










And i think it is not such bad thing for Romania.
Serbia budget surplues come from wage cuts in public sector and pension cuts. That not happend in Romania which is good thing.

Currently serbian public finances are good, budget surplues, falling public debt under 50% etc.
There is some bad exposure in serbian economy but not direct realated to contstuction of highways.
And we all in Eastern Europe must watch slowdown in german economy.


----------



## No1

nikicakica said:


> Serbian companies were building motorways in this century only if it was financed from our budget (Horgoš - Novi Sad second c/w, Ub-Lajkovac and Srpska Kuća-Levosoje). Until 2013 Austria's Alpine dominated, until it bankrupted, when those Greek, Bulgarian and Spanish companies came.


Yes that is true.
But austrian companies are still present and bunch of serbian companies are dead.
And God forbidden what corruption austrian companies do in Serbia like Alpina and Porr.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ there is no point in budget surplus really, as long as you can finance the budget deficit with investment. Romania managed to increase public and private wages in the past years closer to wage/GDP ratios in the western EU. I do not have the graphs here, but in Romania it used to be 30% of GDP and now is closer to 40%, whilst in the EU the average is 47%. We had a huge increase in medical pay for example. A doctor now can earn about 3-4,000 Euro, and this manages to retain them from leaving for UK or France. Some big increases were done for the other medical staff, and for the educational personnel. There were some bad moves as well, for example increase in pension pay, in particular for special pensions. But overall, I do not think budget deficit is bad as long as it is spent on public goods and it can be financed.


----------



## No1

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ there is no point in budget surplus really, as long as you can finance the budget deficit with investment. Romania managed to increase public and private wages in the past years closer to wage/GDP ratios in the western EU. I do not have the graphs here, but in Romania it used to be 30% of GDP and now is closer to 40%, whilst in the EU the average is 47%. We had a huge increase in medical pay for example. A doctor now can earn about 3-4,000 Euro, and this manages to retain them from leaving for UK or France. Some big increases were done for the other medical staff, and for the educational personnel. There were some bad moves as well, for example increase in pension pay, in particular for special pensions. But overall, I do not think budget deficit is bad as long as it is spent on public goods and it can be financed.


I agree with you.


----------



## sponge_bob

Alpine Bau were an international disaster, everywhere they went. 



No1 said:


> Romania don't have budget surplues in 10 years period.


If your economy grows at 4% every year then a budget deficit of 3% does not matter. It does when your economy stops growing and you still have a deficit. _Remember again, debt is always relative._ 

Serbia has a surplus now because of the IMF coming along some years ago and sort of insisting it was a good idea. 

Relative to every metric I can think of, Serbia borrowing 1/3 of GDP in US$ is relatively insane.


----------



## No1

sponge_bob said:


> Relative to every metric I can think of, Serbia borrowing 1/3 of GDP in US$ is relatively insane.


That will not happend.


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> Just a nice pic....Chinese cultural center in Belgrade topped out :cheers:


What does this have to do with roads? I don't think anyone here cares about the Chinese cultural centre.


----------



## keokiracer

CrazySerb said:


> Well, different people care about different things.


Yes, and the people that care about different things can go to different threads, this is a highway thread, if people are interested in the Chinese cultural center they'll go to the respective thread.


----------



## smokiboy

I have been following the discussion the last few days on budget spending and debt ratios relative to GDP and other factors, and admittedly this is not my field, but fiscal responsibility is important for any government and economy. However there is another issue perhaps more important especially in all Balkan countries, and that is massive emigration.

The Balkan countries have lost millions of people over the last few years, and this trend is not slowing. So, and it is a big so, is it not in the vital interest of each country to, by investing in infrastructure, employ thousands of workers, and thereby thousands more in various support and supply industries, and thus trying to keep people in their respective countries? Even if this means going into debt. hopefully a manageable debt, but the priority must be to keep people at home as much as possible. Not to get into a discussion on migration and demography, but if people continue to leave the region what is the point of balanced budgets?

Anyway, let's hope that in a few years we can travel on motorways directly from Serbia to Romania, from Romania to Bulgaria, and to other Balkans countries. And that more 'Balkaners' visit each other's countries as; tourists, for business, for work, and just passing through.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> Given the infrastructure conditions, I'd say we outperformed very well. If only we had half of that network, Romania would be now 3x Serbia's GDP/capita, instead of 2x ATM.
> 
> Looking at that map, Ceausescu was a visionary even ATM. Too bad he was dumb enough not to put that into practice.



Really off-topic (and I wouldn't be so, well, bold to do any statement like LeClerk anyhow about Ceausescu), but I am super happy that there is NO (and is not going to be!) an Autostrada Mures, especially if built in the ideas of the 1960s/1970s, it would completely ruin the valley (as would the A3 to Brasov if built according to the current plans, on top of the river bed...)

Anyhow, really off-topic for the Serbian thread...


----------



## tfd543

Youre acting like kids. Lads, keep it cool man.


----------



## Le Clerk

No1 said:


> Serbia dip during nato bombing 1999 and nearly 10 years od most harsher sanctions and we don't get some Marshal plan after that. But it is OK. Serbia suffer huge blow in two world wars, especial first world war(25% of population was dead, economy in total shambles), and we don't get that reparation for First world war which was promissd by Young plan and we survive and go back up.


Just a note here. Ceausescu was for Romania what war was for Yugoslavia or Serbia. An economic disaster. He also managed to keep budget deficit very low and pushed Romania into misery just for the sake of paying debt and being independent from external finance. 

Romania was rock bottom in 1990, below all its neighbours in economic development, Moldova including !!! In the past 30 years, Romania managed to overturn that, and now is ahead of all its neighbours (btw Romania surpassed Croatia recently in GDP/capita) except Hungary (but even there we have western regions in Romania which are richer than eastern regions in Hungary, which is a first in history). And yeah, Bucharest is richer than Budapest. Just a little bit and lately. 

How did that happen? Difficult to say now, it is a mix of a lot of developments, but what I wanted to say is that bad history is not always bad future. :cheers:


----------



## mezzi7

Opinions about yesterday's news? 
(sorry for google translate) 

https://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2019&mm=04&dd=24&nav_id=1534422

https://www.blic.rs/a-m-p-article?u...tJAtAeiM8JktN2_8A_G_.UJ7zYpqALmfFI1fRi3Pi3.47



> Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic announced today from Beijing that the southern line of the Corridor 10 will open in ten days.
> 
> "I would like to participate in the opening of the southern branch of Corridor 10, it will be open in ten days, and in ten days you will be able to count on going to Skopje, Thessaloniki, Athens without a meter which is not a highway," said Vucic.
> 
> He said in a statement to Serbian journalists in Beijing that Serbia wants full cooperation with China.
> 
> "In Europe, when you mention China, they all justify themselves, I do not say anything right. Unlike those who say to us daily: 'It's not your place in Europe or we will not,' the Chinese say: 'We want with you.' we will, "says Vucic, adding that China does not jeopardize the sovereignty and integrity of Serbia.


----------



## tfd543

Some claim that only half profile will open in 10 days and full profile in the end of May. We'll see.


----------



## MichiH

When is "in 10 days"? Reports are from yesterday. That means.... Saturday May 4?


----------



## tfd543

Give some slack time of 2-3 days. Lol.


----------



## tfd543

CrazySerb said:


> Easter holidays have begun....


Here we go again. This summer will kill us all traveling to the South. Probably best to take the secondary borders.


----------



## smokiboy

So, 2019 will be a monumental year for motorways in Serbia.

A1 - will be open (maybe half-profile at first) from Niš to Macedonian border. (within a few weeks)
A4 - from Niš to Bulgarian border. (opening in June/July?)
A2 - from Čačak to Obrenovac. Opening by end of 2019. I think.
Not sure when Surčin - Obrenovac, but I think I read that it would open by Autumn 2019.

Did I get the dates right, am I missing something?

Not a bad network for Serbia. I would estimate that two thirds of the population is less than a half hour drive to one of these motorways.

Revenues from these motorways should be way up compared to previous years.


----------



## tfd543

So the southern branch will open between the 10th and the 15th of May at the latest.


----------



## nixazmaj

No1 said:


> It is not bollocs in Serbia.
> Bunch of serbian construction companies can't get main contract becuase of EIB or EBRD requirments. For example, when hill crush on highway last year in Grdelica Gorge that was contracted spain company which build that part and company who control all works was Louis Berger Group from USA.
> That not end very well.
> And that is only one example.





nikicakica said:


> Serbian companies were building motorways in this century only if it was financed from our budget (Horgoš - Novi Sad second c/w, Ub-Lajkovac and Srpska Kuća-Levosoje). Until 2013 Austria's Alpine dominated, until it bankrupted, when those Greek, Bulgarian and Spanish companies came.


Serbian companies participate in almost all procurements for Corridor 10, but they were not the cheapest, except for Belgrade bypass Batajnica interchange(Planum and Ratko Mitrović MBA) and in some JV like LOT 5 E75 Interkop with companies from BIH. 
On Koridori Srbije site in archive you can find documents for all international procurements http://www.koridor10.rs/en/international-procurement/page/1/mod/archive 
But most of the works on Corridor 10 was finished by Serbian subcontractors.


----------



## Le Clerk

smokiboy said:


> So, 2019 will be a monumental year for motorways in Serbia.
> 
> A1 - will be open (maybe half-profile at first) from Niš to Macedonian border. (within a few weeks)
> A4 - from Niš to Bulgarian border. (opening in June/July?)
> A2 - from Čačak to Obrenovac. Opening by end of 2019. I think.
> Not sure when Surčin - Obrenovac, but I think I read that it would open by Autumn 2019.
> 
> Did I get the dates right, am I missing something?
> 
> Not a bad network for Serbia. I would estimate that two thirds of the population is less than a half hour drive to one of these motorways.
> 
> Revenues from these motorways should be way up compared to previous years.


Hi! Can anyone make a timeline with the sections of A1, A2 and A4, as they were opened during the past years? Thanks.


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


> Just a nice pic...A3 motorway, direction from the Belgrade's Nikola Tesla airport to the city.
> The first high rises? That's my hood (Zemun)




What year is this? It looks like it is before they changed to LED-lights at the motorway


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Here you go....


Thanks! Pretty good progress for Serbia in the past years. kay:

I was curious to see the motorway length inherited by Serbia in 1990, and it is over 300, compared to Romania's poor start at a 100 km in the same year. Romania also did not build anything in the dramatic 90s, but only after 2000 it started with building A2, A3 and A1.


----------



## Uppsala

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks! Pretty good progress for Serbia in the past years. kay:
> 
> I was curious to see the motorway length inherited by Serbia in 1990, and it is over 300, compared to Romania's poor start at a 100 km in the same year. Romania also did not build anything in the dramatic 90s, but only after 2000 it started with building A2, A3 and A1.



If we go to just in 1990, Serbia was still part of Yugoslavia. At that time, Yugoslavia had clear plans for its motorways. The old Yugoslavia had motorways early. The first in Slovenia was built long time before the first motorway in Serbia was built. I think even the first in Croatia came slightly before the first in Serbia. At that time, the Yugoslav regime did not have an interest in the motorway being, for example, in Serbia or Croatia. Instead, they saw the whole of the entire former Yugoslavia.

But in the 1970s and 1980s, there were clear plans that motorways in Yugoslavia would be part of a motorway network together with Italy and Austria. And to Austria, the motorways would be connected so the Yugoslav motorways were part of a Central European network of motorways. So the then Yugoslav regime planned the motorway that would go from Tunel Karavanke at the border with Austria and via Ljubljana and Zagreb to Belgrade. In this way, it would be a link that went from Tunel Karavanke to Salzburg and Munich and in this way Belgrade would be part of Central Europe when it comes to motorways.

Yugoslavia had an economy that allowed this, though there were financial problems. And a determination of a motorway that put Belgrade together, for example, in Munich. Yugoslavia would look like a Western European country, and this was part of these plans to belong to the West.

These motorway plans also succeeded, though it took a little longer than they planned. But already when the motorway through Belgrade was opened with the Gazela bridge in 1970, there were plans for that motorway one day would lead to Austria and further to Western Europe. In addition, the motorway through Belgrade looked very Western European in its style already when it was opened in 1970.

That it then went slower during periods after 1990 is no wonder. It became more difficult for Serbia, economically, when Yugoslavia was split up.

For Romania, it was different. There were early plans to build motorways. But other things were apparently considered more important according to the Stalinist regime which was then governed by Ceaușescu. In addition, Ceaușescu was more interested in rebuilding Bucharest into a major communist "monument" like Pyongyang in North Korea than building motorways in the country. Most of the resources went into remodeling Bucharest instead, and Ceaușescu also destroyed the country's economy with its insane projects.

If Ceaușescu had invested in motorways instead of rebuilding Bucharest, there would have been a motorway today, at least all the way between Bucharest and Hungary.

The fact that motorways in Romania were not built in the 1990s is not strange at all. Ceaușescu had ruined Romania's economy altogether, so there were lots of urgent measures that needed to be done, as people had difficulty surviving. So it was right to let the money go to these urgent and important things, and wait with motorways until the lives of the people become more stable.

Serbia, on the other hand, already had a larger number of motorways from the Yugoslav regime, so they had a better base all the time. In addition, Belgrade has for many years now had good motorway connections to Central Europe and Northern Europe, something that Bucharest still lacks.


----------



## No1

Uppsala said:


> If we go to just in 1990, Serbia was still part of Yugoslavia. At that time, Yugoslavia had clear plans for its motorways. The old Yugoslavia had motorways early. The first in Slovenia was built long time before the first motorway in Serbia was built. I think even the first in Croatia came slightly before the first in Serbia. At that time, the Yugoslav regime did not have an interest in the motorway being, for example, in Serbia or Croatia. Instead, they saw the whole of the entire former Yugoslavia.
> 
> But in the 1970s and 1980s, there were clear plans that motorways in Yugoslavia would be part of a motorway network together with Italy and Austria. And to Austria, the motorways would be connected so the Yugoslav motorways were part of a Central European network of motorways. So the then Yugoslav regime planned the motorway that would go from Tunel Karavanke at the border with Austria and via Ljubljana and Zagreb to Belgrade. In this way, it would be a link that went from Tunel Karavanke to Salzburg and Munich and in this way Belgrade would be part of Central Europe when it comes to motorways.
> 
> Yugoslavia had an economy that allowed this, though there were financial problems. And a determination of a motorway that put Belgrade together, for example, in Munich. Yugoslavia would look like a Western European country, and this was part of these plans to belong to the West.
> 
> These motorway plans also succeeded, though it took a little longer than they planned. But already when the motorway through Belgrade was opened with the Gazela bridge in 1970, there were plans for that motorway one day would lead to Austria and further to Western Europe. In addition, the motorway through Belgrade looked very Western European in its style already when it was opened in 1970.
> 
> That it then went slower during periods after 1990 is no wonder. It became more difficult for Serbia, economically, when Yugoslavia was split up.
> 
> For Romania, it was different. There were early plans to build motorways. But other things were apparently considered more important according to the Stalinist regime which was then governed by Ceaușescu. In addition, Ceaușescu was more interested in rebuilding Bucharest into a major communist "monument" like Pyongyang in North Korea than building motorways in the country. Most of the resources went into remodeling Bucharest instead, and Ceaușescu also destroyed the country's economy with its insane projects.
> 
> If Ceaușescu had invested in motorways instead of rebuilding Bucharest, there would have been a motorway today, at least all the way between Bucharest and Hungary.
> 
> The fact that motorways in Romania were not built in the 1990s is not strange at all. Ceaușescu had ruined Romania's economy altogether, so there were lots of urgent measures that needed to be done, as people had difficulty surviving. So it was right to let the money go to these urgent and important things, and wait with motorways until the lives of the people become more stable.
> 
> Serbia, on the other hand, already had a larger number of motorways from the Yugoslav regime, so they had a better base all the time. In addition, Belgrade has for many years now had good motorway connections to Central Europe and Northern Europe, something that Bucharest still lacks.


Ceaușescu try to copy Yugoslavia non-aligned policy. He build bunch of heavy industry and infrastructure in romania until 80s, including big hydropower stations in Iron Gate gorge on Danube with Yugoslavia. Also, he try to soften soviet influence with building big canal Danube-Constantia(Black sea) which bypass Danube entry in Black sea on border with Soviet Union. 
For example, Ceaușescu condemned Warsaw pact intervention in Czechoslovakia 1968. I think same happend with Soviet invasion of Afghanistan at the end of '70s.

He changed his economic policy during 80s because of western financial pressure under debt of communist mismanagment on big projects. Same happend in Yugoslavia but not so harsh austerity measures like in Romania under Ceaușescu.


----------



## smokiboy

From what I understand Romania (& Bulgaria) emphasized railway network over motorway network. The rail network in Romania has very good coverage, and many lines are electrified double track.

Sorry for off topic.

Now back to Serbian Highways.


----------



## nikicakica

Motorway trough New Belgrade was opened in 1970, while first motorway opened in Slovenia was Vrhnika-Postojna section of modern A1, and it was opened in 1972, so that part in Belgrade was first opened motorway in former Yugoslavia.


----------



## Le Clerk

Uppsala said:


> If we go to just in 1990, Serbia was still part of Yugoslavia. At that time, Yugoslavia had clear plans for its motorways. The old Yugoslavia had motorways early. The first in Slovenia was built long time before the first motorway in Serbia was built. I think even the first in Croatia came slightly before the first in Serbia. At that time, the Yugoslav regime did not have an interest in the motorway being, for example, in Serbia or Croatia. Instead, they saw the whole of the entire former Yugoslavia.
> 
> But in the 1970s and 1980s, there were clear plans that motorways in Yugoslavia would be part of a motorway network together with Italy and Austria. And to Austria, the motorways would be connected so the Yugoslav motorways were part of a Central European network of motorways. So the then Yugoslav regime planned the motorway that would go from Tunel Karavanke at the border with Austria and via Ljubljana and Zagreb to Belgrade. In this way, it would be a link that went from Tunel Karavanke to Salzburg and Munich and in this way Belgrade would be part of Central Europe when it comes to motorways.
> 
> Yugoslavia had an economy that allowed this, though there were financial problems. And a determination of a motorway that put Belgrade together, for example, in Munich. Yugoslavia would look like a Western European country, and this was part of these plans to belong to the West.
> 
> These motorway plans also succeeded, though it took a little longer than they planned. But already when the motorway through Belgrade was opened with the Gazela bridge in 1970, there were plans for that motorway one day would lead to Austria and further to Western Europe. In addition, the motorway through Belgrade looked very Western European in its style already when it was opened in 1970.
> 
> That it then went slower during periods after 1990 is no wonder. It became more difficult for Serbia, economically, when Yugoslavia was split up.
> 
> For Romania, it was different. There were early plans to build motorways. But other things were apparently considered more important according to the Stalinist regime which was then governed by Ceaușescu. In addition, Ceaușescu was more interested in rebuilding Bucharest into a major communist "monument" like Pyongyang in North Korea than building motorways in the country. Most of the resources went into remodeling Bucharest instead, and Ceaușescu also destroyed the country's economy with its insane projects.
> 
> If Ceaușescu had invested in motorways instead of rebuilding Bucharest, there would have been a motorway today, at least all the way between Bucharest and Hungary.
> 
> The fact that motorways in Romania were not built in the 1990s is not strange at all. Ceaușescu had ruined Romania's economy altogether, so there were lots of urgent measures that needed to be done, as people had difficulty surviving. So it was right to let the money go to these urgent and important things, and wait with motorways until the lives of the people become more stable.
> 
> Serbia, on the other hand, already had a larger number of motorways from the Yugoslav regime, so they had a better base all the time. In addition, Belgrade has for many years now had good motorway connections to Central Europe and Northern Europe, something that Bucharest still lacks.


That's a lot of truth in there. Romania was cut from the developed world during communism (which it did not happen to Yugoslavia, on the contrary, it became almost western Europe for many citizens locked beyond the Iron Courtain, Romanians including, who were fleeing to Yugoslavia as to a safe heaven). 

Ceausescu started very good, with bringing Romania closer to western Europe in late 60s and 70 (Dacia-Renault, Oltcit-Citroen, Aro-Range Rover partnerships, nuclear plant with Candu Canada, airplanes built in partnership with Airbus etc). But he ruined it all in the 80s, making Romania one of the poorest country in the communist block. In this context it is really amazing that Romania managed to recover at all, and it is even more surprising it got so far economically (managing to surpass its very low base, and very low compared to the communist block) and even surpass its peers - and this is all due to local entrepreneurship, and less to politics which is often an obstacle for development in Romania. But this low base in the 90s also should explain the hurdles we have today, especially in administrative capacity. Serbia also had a low base in the 90 and especially late 90s, as a result of the wars, but my feeling is that it is catching up fast, and that this development in infrastructure is both an indication of that and a necessity, even if it comes with financial debt, because debt can be paid fast if the economy grows fast, especially with the support of infrastructure. We have problems in many parts of Romania, which is held back economicaly on account of lack of infrastructure. For example, Iasi in NE Romania is very fast in catching up with more affluent cities in western Romania, Cluj especially, on IT engineering investments, but the lack of infrastructure holds it behind, especially in industrial investments. 

Anyways, let's get back to the infrastructure. I am very curious to learn the finacial structure of the Chinese investments in infrastructure in Serbia. What is the scheme of investment: what part of the investment pays the investor, what is the state of Serbia paying, how, in what time-frame, who is operating the investment, are there tolls envisaged etc?! 

Thanks . :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: I don't know how much truth this holds:


----------



## nikicakica

For all projects on which Chinese work 85% is from loan and 15% is from our budget.


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks. What is the investment recovery structure? How does Serbia pays back this investment and during what time-frame?


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks. What is the investment recovery structure? How does Serbia pays back this investment and during what time-frame?


These considerations have been thrown clean out the window at the prospect of a magic money tree from China delivering a glut of new motorways.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> These considerations have been thrown clean out the window at the prospect of a magic money tree from China delivering a glut of new motorways.


I think it is too early to tell whether the Chinese infrastructure deals in the Balkans are a bad deal for the countries here in the end. Montenegro aside (which is a crazy case, but totally on Montenegro's making), my reading is that the assessment from the various media is not convincing in either direction. I understand that China signs gov-to-gov loan agreements (in the case of Serbia at a 2.5% interest rate, which is very good BTW), and then builds with own companies (but gives some sides to the Serbian companies as well), this not being possible for an EU member because of tender regulations in the EU. 

This Chinese financial scheme has proven very effective so far, with the Chines projects going ahead fast and completing in time. To the extent that the loans taken by Serbia do not burden their budget too much, and lately they have a positive budget, I do not see a real problem with the Chinese infrastructure deals there. Looking forward to their fast train track from Belgrade to HU border big project, which is a test there.

BTW: in the case of Romania, the financial deals will be quite different, but I will get back to it once they actually sign something here.


----------



## sponge_bob

All of this is entirely correct. 



Le Clerk said:


> I think it is too early to tell whether the Chinese infrastructure deals in the Balkans are a bad deal for the countries here in the end. Montenegro aside (which is a crazy case, but totally on Montenegro's making), my reading is that the assessment from the various media is not convincing in either direction. I understand that China signs gov-to-gov loan agreements (in the case of Serbia at a 2.5% interest rate, which is very good BTW), and then builds with own companies (but gives some sides to the Serbian companies as well), this not being possible for an EU member because of tender regulations in the EU.


And the loans are much cheaper than going to the bond market for money. 

Spain, for example can raise money in the bond market by issuing 10 year € loans with an interest rate of only 1% and with a 0 currency risk on top of that but as they owe nearly 100% of their GDP already they really shouldn't do that until the debt reduces a bit or their economy grows a lot. 

It only becomes problematic when you look at_ the total number of deals_ that are now proposed vs the Serbian economy and adjust for the fact that this debt is in foreign currency. There is also a Russian gas pipeline and a bit of HS railway and some power stations that add up to well over a billion and the Turks are proposing to lend $1bn (minimum) to build more motorway of which some has started. These Turkish motorways will not connect areas with heavy traffic. 

Then you must factor in that of the Serbian economic growth rate nowadays generally in the 3-3.5% range _a lot of it is fuelled by construction activity from these loans_ and when the construction stops THEN what happens???? Romania grew 'strongly' in 2017-8 because the government increased pensions...and not for any other major reason. 

_Add all these loans up_ and the total number looks rather big. If the debt was in RSD and with an interest rate of 2.5% then it would be a lot less of an issue. Furthermore some of these deals imply that Serbia will have to import Russian gas in future and the Russians will want payment in US$ for that where Lignite coal is priced in RSD.

If the total US$ debt could be kept to $5bn or 10-12% of GDP (Turkish Chinese and Russian + Azeri) then there will not be a problem but I see the total ending up much higher than $5bn and possibly as early as 2021.


----------



## nikicakica

Turks would build Požega-Užice motorway which would be built together with Preljina-Požega if anybody had thought just a little bit, road 23 from Požega to Užice already has, for our standards, AADT which requires motorway - 12k.
Also, if anybody had thought just a little bit, they would build motorway from Šabac towards Bijeljina, which would cross the border over Drina, and it would have AADT of some 8-9k now, and until it gets built it would pass 10k, but no, they will build Kuzmin-Rača, just because it is now mostly used as transit route because it has more motorway and less villages on it than any other route, it doesn't matter that its AADT is 3.5k.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> All of this is entirely correct.
> 
> 
> 
> And the loans are much cheaper than going to the bond market for money.
> 
> Spain, for example can raise money in the bond market by issuing 10 year € loans with an interest rate of only 1% and with a 0 currency risk on top of that but as they owe nearly 100% of their GDP already they really shouldn't do that until the debt reduces a bit or their economy grows a lot.
> 
> It only becomes problematic when you look at_ the total number of deals_ that are now proposed vs the Serbian economy and adjust for the fact that this debt is in foreign currency. There is also a Russian gas pipeline and a bit of HS railway and some power stations that add up to well over a billion and the Turks are proposing to lend $1bn (minimum) to build more motorway of which some has started. These Turkish motorways will not connect areas with heavy traffic.
> 
> Then you must factor in that of the Serbian economic growth rate nowadays generally in the 3-3.5% range _a lot of it is fuelled by construction activity from these loans_ and when the construction stops THEN what happens???? Romania grew 'strongly' in 2017-8 because the government increased pensions...and not for any other major reason.
> 
> _Add all these loans up_ and the total number looks rather big. If the debt was in RSD and with an interest rate of 2.5% then it would be a lot less of an issue. Furthermore some of these deals imply that Serbia will have to import Russian gas in future and the Russians will want payment in US$ for that where Lignite coal is priced in RSD.
> 
> If the total US$ debt could be kept to $5bn or 10-12% of GDP (Turkish Chinese and Russian + Azeri) then there will not be a problem but I see the total ending up much higher than $5bn and possibly as early as 2021.


Serbia managed to decrease its public debt to GDP in the past years, while taking all these loans. If they keep up with this trend, and I do not see why they would not, I personally don't find any danger.

BTW: we also believed that Romania grew very fast in 2017 on account of consumption and salary increase (salary increase was across the board in public sector, but also for the minimum wage), but we were wrong in the end.



> Romania’s gross domestic product (GDP) increased by 7% in 2017 versus 2016, reaching EUR 187.5 billion, according to new data from the National Statistics Institute (INS).
> 
> Industry had the highest contribution to the GDP growth last year, namely 1.9 percentage points. Industry had a share of 24.2% in the GDP and recorded an 8% increase in its activity volume.
> 
> Wholesale and retail, motor-vehicles and motorcycles repair, transport and storage, and hotels and restaurants had the second highest contribution, namely 1.6 pp. This sector generated 18.7% of the GDP and saw an 8.4% increase in volume.


 Source


----------



## satanism

Is someone actually digging the tunnel?


----------



## Le Clerk

LOL. The Serbian construction boom shows in the sales made by a Romanian company, who invested into a sandwich panel factory in Serbia in 2017.

*Romanian industrial group doubles business after acquisitions
*


> Romanian industrial group Teraplast, controlled by local investor Dorel Goia, doubled its consolidated turnover in the first half of this year, to RON 338 million (EUR 72.7 million).
> 
> The growth mainly came from the businesses acquired or started in 2017, namely the metallic roof tile producer Depaco (Wetterbest), the sandwich panel factory in Serbia – TeraSteel and the Politub PVC pipe producer.


----------



## Дisiдent

A3 through Belgrade.

Gazela bridge.


















Mostar interchange.









New Belgrade.


----------



## Uppsala

The Serbian government has promised that the very last gap on the motorway from Niš to NMK border will be opened the first few days in May. Maybe half profile, but still. But what day? 6 May? Or 9 May? Or 10 May maybe?


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> Chinese motorway, Chinese bridge & big Chinese auto parts plant next to it.


Isn't it Serbia? I think it's a Serbian motorway with a Serbian bridge and a big Serbian auto parts plant next to it. :cheers:


----------



## MichiH

Uppsala said:


> The Serbian government has promised that the very last gap on the motorway from Niš to NMK border will be opened the first few days in May. Maybe half profile, but still. But what day? 6 May? Or 9 May? Or 10 May maybe?


It was announced to be opened "in ten days". Should be this weekend. But it was only a "promise"... :lol:


----------



## sallae2

Google translated



> During the visit of works on the bridge near Obrenovac, he announced that in the period *from 15-17. May the highway to the Macedonian border will be opened* through Grdelicka Gorge,
> 
> while the eastern arm of *Corridor 10 towards Bulgaria will be completed in three months*.





> The highway from *Obrenovac to Cacak will be opened in the next month and a half*,
> 
> while the section from *Surcin to Obrenovac*, which includes a bridge at the mouth of Kolubara in Sava, which connects two highways, will be completed *before the end of the year*, Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic said today.





> Vucic said that the highway from *Cacak to Požega*, 31.6 kilometers long, would be completed "in *two years and a few months*", and he emphasized that it was an extremely difficult section through the Ovcara-Kablar Gorge, but that "our Chinese friends take it in an extraordinary way.


http://rs.n1info.com/Biznis/a480912/Autoput-Obrenovac-Cacak-u-junu.html

The President is known for unrealistic promises, but 15-17 May for Grdelica Gorge looks reasonable.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Ok, the article is from today. I talked about the one from last week :lol:

It was 10 days but it is minimum 12 days now :lol:


----------



## mezzi7

:lol:

I will go through Grdelica gorge on May 23, hope I can test it.


----------



## smokiboy

^^ take some photos.


----------



## tfd543

mezzi7 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I will go through Grdelica gorge on May 23, hope I can test it.




Yea man, take some good shots.


----------



## Robertkc

CrazySerb said:


> A2 motorway, Surcin-Obrenovac section:
> 
> Role of China in Serbia in one pic .... Chinese motorway, Chinese bridge & big Chinese auto parts plant next to it.


I think this now counts as trolling this page with your Chinese nonsense... hno: All of that is Serbian in Serbian territory.


----------



## lampsakos21

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*

They say that it has been postponed, from 30th of april to 15th-17th of May ,the deadline for the Niš-NMK highway’s remnant part . Also i have read on the local serbian news that the Ypsilon bypass of Subotica ( part from Subotica -Sombor national road section to Kelebija border point )will be completed by the end of this year! ( i give it 2 - 3 months extra lol )


----------



## Arnorian

The Sava bridge on the A2.


Дisiдent;158755614 said:


>


----------



## nikicakica

lampsakos21 said:


> They say that it has been postponed from 30th of april to 15th-17th of May should be the deadline for the Niš-NMK highway’s remnant part . Also i have read on the local serbian news that the Ypsilon bypass of Subotica ( part from Subotica -Sombor national road section to Kelebija border point )will be completed by the end of this year! ( i give it 2 - 3 months extra lol )


Yes, for remaining part of Subotica bypass (road 11/"Y arm") bids are open until May 27th. Deadline for some 1.3km closer to border is 150 days, and deadline for remaining 2.5km is 160 days. There are also 8.8 unopened kilometers, for which deadline is end of November (this year ).


----------



## Uppsala

After I read the answers to my question, it seems that the motorway from Niš to NMK-border is likely to open on May 13th. Very latest by May 17.

Hope I understand correctly


----------



## zalmen

when are the remaining sections from Nis to Bulgarian border scheduled for opening?

The part from Sicevo gorge to the border is almost entirely completed, seems like, except the two minor sections.


----------



## lampsakos21

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*



zalmen said:


> when are the remaining sections from Nis to Bulgarian border scheduled for opening?
> 
> The part from Sicevo gorge to the border is almost entirely completed, seems like, except the two minor sections.




According to some video sources it is expected to be open around middle of july maximum


----------



## nikicakica

zalmen said:


> when are the remaining sections from Nis to Bulgarian border scheduled for opening?
> 
> The part from Sicevo gorge to the border is almost entirely completed, seems like, except the two minor sections.


Two remaining minor parts on section Staničenje-Pirot istok will be finished in May, maybe June, so just section Prosek-Crvena Reka (22.5km) is remaining. Prosek-Bancarevo (9.2km) is completed, although they are repairing it on currently one, soon two places bash, and there is a lot left to complete Bancarevo-Crvena Reka (12.5km), but, sometimes is mentioned opening just right c/w somewhere in this summer, then it would be awesome if they finish it by the end of the year, but maybe they won't. There is one less problematic cut, one more problematic cut and cut in front of the entrance in Bancarevo tunnel (717/733m) where extension of left tube towards Niš will be built. In the tunnel just tunnel equipment is left.


----------



## lampsakos21

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*



nikicakica said:


> Two remaining minor parts on section Staničenje-Pirot istok will be finished in May, maybe June, so just section Prosek-Crvena Reka (22.5km) is remaining. Prosek-Bancarevo (9.2km) is completed, although they are repairing it on currently one, soon two places bash, and there is a lot left to complete Bancarevo-Crvena Reka (12.5km), but, sometimes is mentioned opening just right c/w somewhere in this summer, then it would be awesome if they finish it by the end of the year, but maybe they won't. There is one less problematic cut, one more problematic cut and cut in front of the entrance in Bancarevo tunnel (717/733m) where extension of left tube towards Niš will be built. In the tunnel just tunnel equipment is left.




Exactly ! Thank you for giving more details .I have read the same news and this is exactly what they say.Forgive my lazyness to explain it as you did here .Thank you again . Cheers!President Vučić mentioned that the problematic area around the tunnels could be some how resolved in the middle of july of this year.Unfortunately they have found out thta some parts of the tunnel area have some light but similar problems with the Grdlica klisura slope incident and they are trying to implement the same solution (extension of tunnel) . Also they have discovered that on some parts on prosek crvena reka because of bad quality of the asphalt !  so in my opinion i think they will just give half profile on soe parts just in order to speed up things for this summer . I am feeling that this year will be a record of transit and non transit travellers in Serbia . Afterall Serbia is very beautiful country full of hidden pearls


----------



## tfd543

A slap on the wrist. Latest update is that the southern A1 section towards North Macedonia / Greece wont open in mid May anyway. No one knows the new deadline.


----------



## MichiH

tfd543 said:


> wont open in mid May


as expected!


----------



## mezzi7

source? I can't find any news regarding this.


----------



## tfd543

mezzi7 said:


> source? I can't find any news regarding this.




Here u go: 

https://www.juznevesti.com/Drushtvo...za-otvaranje-juznog-kraka-Koridora-10.sr.html


----------



## lampsakos21

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*



tfd543 said:


> Here u go:
> 
> https://www.juznevesti.com/Drushtvo...za-otvaranje-juznog-kraka-Koridora-10.sr.html




Mostly this article is criticising generaly the whole question of continous false opening dates. I think the truth ,due to the current logic on which some roads have opened in Serbia and elsewhere, is somewhere between the lines. So if it isnt for this 15 17th of May, it would be definitely open the next month , in the exception if something else occurs again, that could postpone indefinitely the release date (burocracy etc.) .But since there are money that they are losing from the delaying of the opening of this tract ( no tolls collected ) , i give it maximum one month to be finally open to the traffic


----------



## Uppsala

lampsakos21 said:


> Mostly this article is criticising generaly the whole question of continous false opening dates. I think the truth ,due to the current logic on which some roads have opened in Serbia and elsewhere, is somewhere between the lines. So if it isnt for this 15 17th of May, it would be definitely open the next month , in the exception if something else occurs again, that could postpone indefinitely the release date (burocracy etc.) .But since there are money that they are losing from the delaying of the opening of this tract ( no tolls collected ) , i give it maximum one month to be finally open to the traffic



So you are absolutely sure that if not earlier, then the motorway between Niš and NMK-border will be completely open by June 15th. Possibly half profile, but still open?

But there is still a chance that the dates May 15 or May 17 may apply to open the last parts between Niš and NMK-border?


----------



## mezzi7

tfd543 said:


> Here u go:
> 
> https://www.juznevesti.com/Drushtvo...za-otvaranje-juznog-kraka-Koridora-10.sr.html


As far as my google translate skills are legit, this article is only complaining about the fact that Vucic (when he was in China on Apr 24) promised "ten days" and it has already been ten days since then, still the motorway section is not open. He could not even point out an exact day for the opening, only "May 15-17th" and "in ten days" again and therefore the article assumes that it's yet another empty promise. It does not come up with facts about an actual delay, it only points out that it could also be a false promise as the ones in the past.

We'll see in a few days, guys, chill out.


----------



## Uppsala

mezzi7 said:


> As far as my google translate skills are legit, this article is only complaining about the fact that Vucic (when he was in China on Apr 24) promised "ten days" and it has already been ten days since then, still the motorway section is not open. He could not even point out an exact day for the opening, only "May 15-17th" and "in ten days" again and therefore the article assumes that it's yet another empty promise. It does not come up with facts about an actual delay, it only points out that it could also be a false promise as the ones in the past.
> 
> We'll see in a few days, guys, chill out.



I agree with! In fact, it says nothing at all that it has been delayed. The only thing that says is that it didn't open after the 10 days they talked about on April 24.

That all still actually promise that the motorway will still be open in the middle of May, nevertheless means that the opening should be close. However, if it is opened May 20 instead of May 15, it may be another matter.

Some have, moreover, insisted here in this forum very determined that it will be opened May 13th. So probably they have thought that the motorway will then be opened.

Besides, they promise that there will be a motorway all the way to Greece this summer. In fact, they promise very strongly. So, this clear message, I do not think they would give if there was no truth behind it.

But, let's see what happens on May 13, May 15 or May 17, as it was talked about here. Either it is the motorway all the way from Belgrade to the NMK-border by May 18th. Or it is not. We'll see now.


----------



## tfd543

Yea lets see


----------



## lampsakos21

Uppsala said:


> So you are absolutely sure that if not earlier, then the motorway between Niš and NMK-border will be completely open by June 15th. Possibly half profile, but still open?
> 
> 
> 
> But there is still a chance that the dates May 15 or May 17 may apply to open the last parts between Niš and NMK-border?




I think that it will be completed and open within 2 weeks from today ,maximum . The sooner the better . They just want to do the job done properly , so there are not any safety concerns for the travellers.


----------



## smokiboy

"They just want to do the job done properly"

This is open for discussion. There have been numerous 'experts' saying that much of the section through Grdelica Valley and other areas were not properly designed, and that much of the problems, with supporting walls collapsing etc, is just a symptom of greater problems to come. Not to mention the poor quality of building materials used in some sections.

All in all, when they open the motorway I do not suspect any danger to drivers, but there will be closures from time to time to 'correct' problems that will arise seemingly totally unexpected. Not to mention that this section should have been complete in 2015/16.

Anyway, better late than never.


----------



## lampsakos21

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*



smokiboy said:


> "They just want to do the job done properly"
> 
> This is open for discussion. There have been numerous 'experts' saying that much of the section through Grdelica Valley and other areas were not properly designed, and that much of the problems, with supporting walls collapsing etc, is just a symptom of greater problems to come. Not to mention the poor quality of building materials used in some sections.
> 
> All in all, when they open the motorway I do not suspect any danger to drivers, but there will be closures from time to time to 'correct' problems that will arise seemingly totally unexpected. Not to mention that this section should have been complete in 2015/16.
> 
> Anyway, better late than never.




Yes , according to rumors and also the episodic appearence of problems and damage ,on roads that were built , like the grdelica gorge slopes (bad design and work plus unstable ground ) , potential slopes on other parts of that tract ( potential future slide spots due to geological pecularities ) or bad quality of asphalt ( ub lajkovac reconstruction of the asphalt ) shows that the government is trying to do the job the best way possible .


----------



## nikicakica

Let's see if this happens:



> *MIHAJLOVIC: BRIDGE OVER SAVA, PRIDE OF ITS ENGINEERS, FINISHING IN OCTOBER*
> Tue, 05/07/2019 - 15:52
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure, prof. Zorana Mihajlovic PhD., visited works on the construction of the bridge across Sava River near Ostruznica today, on the bypass around Belgrade, and on this occasion expressed admiration to Serbian engineers for the way they designed and carried out construction work on the bridge.
> 
> "The fact that this technical procedure in construction is being performed for the first time not only in Serbia, but in this part of Europe, speaks in favor of our experts ready for big ventures. This is especially important because Serbia is launching a new investment cycle worth five billion euros this year, "she said.
> 
> Mihajlovic said that the construction of the bypass around Belgrade will reduce the emissions of harmful gases, noise and pollution, and that transit traffic and heavy trucks will be removed from the city center which will contribute to faster, more efficient and safer traffic.
> 
> *"I invite you to attend the installation of a bridge in June, which will be completed by October,"* she said.
> 
> Zoran Drobnjak, director of PE "Roads of Serbia", said that *80% of construction works were completed* and that it was a technological challenge that is rarely performed in Europe.
> 
> Dubravka Negre, Head of the European Investment Banking Agency for Serbia, who financed this project, thanked the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure, engineers and contractors for good implementation, and stressed that EIB finances two key points on Corridor 10 - bypass around Belgrade - highway to Skopje, through Grdelica.
> 
> "The bypass around Belgrade is important because it contributes to the regional connectivity and the relocation of heavy freight traffic from the city center," she said.
> 
> The bridge over Sava is part of the bypass around Belgrade and the value of the project is four billion dinars.


Source

P.S. Asphalt wasn't the actual problem on Ub-Lajkovac section, it was the fact that those parts which are being reconstructed were made from clay and something similar.


----------



## lampsakos21

nikicakica said:


> Let's see if this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Asphalt wasn't the actual problem on Ub-Lajkovac section, it was the fact that those parts which are being reconstructed were made from clay and something similar.




Yes something like that . But still they said that also the asphalt wasnt done with the right material . 
Anyway the latest news put the final day at 15th of may for grdelica klisura tract  
https://www.okradio.rs/vesti/lokaln...c-i-kompletna-vlada-na-koridoru-10_73805.html


----------



## Дisiдent

According to president Vučić:
Niš-Bulgarian border in 3 months.
Niš-Norther Macedonia border in 10 days.


----------



## keber

I hope A1 will be open in one month, I will probably drive there again.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Latest news. A1 Nis - NMK will be opened on 15 May.

Source on Serbian:
https://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2019&mm=05&dd=09&nav_id=1539784

We will see :lol:


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Serbian president must be bored, since he deals with such crap like informing when a some section of some motorway will be open.

Btw, A1 really is gonna have six lines each directions like is stated in the above given in news article?


> Šest traka od Mađarske do Makedonije


----------



## mezzi7

^^

Yes and no, 6 lanes meaning 2 traffic lanes and 1 safety lane both directions (like any other motorway)


----------



## nikicakica

Of course not, they count hard shoulders in those 6 lanes.


----------



## Alex_ZR

SRC_100 said:


> Btw, A1 really is gonna have six lines each directions like is stated in the above given in news article?


Stupid journalists count hard shoulders... hno:


----------



## smokiboy

Integral Engineering may be professional and a good construction company, but do they really have to put their name in big black block letters highlighted in bright yellow?! I hate when Balkan company's do that.


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


>




See that there will be LED-lights on the motorway here. In Serbia, they really seem to like LED-lights nowadays


----------



## rudiwien

Uppsala said:


> See that there will be LED-lights on the motorway here. In Serbia, they really seem to like LED-lights nowadays



Well, why would you put a different light source nowadays on a newly built motorway?


----------



## keber

New street lamps are now almost everywhere LED-only. LED lights got much cheaper in recent years, more effective with new optics and more pleasant to the eyes with better color. They use also 2-3 times less electricity at same luminosity than newest sodium lamps.


----------



## sponge_bob

A lot of countries are now turning the lights off completely along the motorway mainline and only lighting the grade separated portion of junctions. I am surprised that Serbia is even building lights along the mainline to be honest, it is rather 1970s.


----------



## Verso

How tall and long is that viaduct?


----------



## CrazySerb

About 645 meters long, with support columns up to 65 meters tall.

View on town of Vladicin Han is like from a plane...


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic...


----------



## eucitizen

Verso said:


> What does Dodik have to do with Serbia anyway?


The company that built this motorway's section is from Banja Luka, maybe this is the reason.


----------



## Дisiдent

Big day for Serbia and everyone traveling from Europe to Greece. Congrats.


----------



## lampsakos21

Very great day for Serbia and the whole balkan countries with interesting geopolitical consequences . I have heard that president Zaev mentioned that they will implement the “one stop shop “ method at the borders between SRB and NMK , at Presevo border point . Do we have any update there regarding that very interesting feature and possibility for even a faster transit from Europe towards souther Balkan ?


----------



## Verso

Nice, 1.150 km of motorway from Triglav to Vardar... I mean Austria to Greece.


----------



## MichiH

Is the party over and is A1 finally open for traffic now?


----------



## No1

It's open.
Full section through Grdelica Gorge to Vladichin Han, 17 minutes long video


----------



## MichiH

Is it open "for everyone" since Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## tfd543

Is it just me or are the lamps on during day time? Might be a sync mistake or initial testing


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The section looks great. Congratulation! kay:


----------



## nikicakica

MichiH said:


> Is it open "for everyone" since Saturday or Sunday?


It was opened "for everyone" right after the party ended, so on Saturday.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Sorry for the next question  Completely 2x2 or paritally one carriageway only?


----------



## tfd543

Full. You can see it from the video


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks, I haven't watched the full video


----------



## tfd543

Oh my gosh. Save something for the eastern branch


----------



## bzbox

So, how much will now cost the full toll from Batrovci (HR) to Miratovac (Preševo) [NMK]?


----------



## tfd543

bzbox said:


> So, how much will now cost the full toll from Batrovci (HR) to Miratovac (Preševo) [NMK]?




1460 RSD / 13,50 €


----------



## Дisiдent

A3 New Belgrade )


----------



## Junkie

One very impressive photo of Grdelica during u/c before entering the longest tunnel Manajle


----------



## Uppsala

I also want to say: Congratulations to Serbia! And now I also want to congratulate North Macedonia and Greece. for the first time, Greece is connected by motorway with Central Europe and Northern Europe :happy:


----------



## eucitizen

Uppsala said:


> I also want to say: Congratulations to Serbia! And now I also want to congratulate North Macedonia and Greece. for the first time, Greece is connected by motorway with Central Europe and Northern Europe :happy:


Now it is up to Greeks to modernize their section, as there is 30km in half profile.


----------



## Arnorian

...


----------



## Robertkc

I suppose A2 Obrenovac - Ljig will be the next opening ceremony? Is that still scheduled for mid June?


----------



## kostas97

eucitizen said:


> Now it is up to Greeks to modernize their section, as there is 30km in half profile.


If you have ever been there, you must have had a nice ride.....a bumpy one (section with 70s standards and one of the first expressways built in the country, constructed by the 7 year junta that ruled back then). Studies, as well as space for another carriageway have already been made but nobody knows when (and if) the road will turn into a full profile motorway....not only these 30 km but the rest of the road from Polykastro to Evzonoi (the border), which is in a very bad condition (bad asphalt & signature and so on)


----------



## Verso

eucitizen said:


> Now it is up to Greeks to modernize their section, as there is 30km in half profile.


It's interesting that Evzoni–Polykastro was the first motorway in Greece, but the rest of the road to North Macedonia will be one of the last motorways to be built.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Robertkc said:


> I suppose A2 Obrenovac - Ljig will be the next opening ceremony? Is that still scheduled for mid June?



Yes, probably. It's only questionable will they open from Obrenovac or Lajkovac, due of slow works on reconstruction of section Ub - Lajkovac. :bash:


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Here is new video from recently opened section in Grdelica gorge. From direction Vladicin Han - Nis. Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## threo2k

Very nice! Big respect from Albania


----------



## Junkie

Opening of Grdelica ceremony. Photos from Macedonian PM Zaev attending ceremony.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
Much better party than Eurovision Song Contest that took place that evening :happy:


----------



## Uppsala

eucitizen said:


> Now it is up to Greeks to modernize their section, as there is 30km in half profile.





kostas97 said:


> If you have ever been there, you must have had a nice ride.....a bumpy one (section with 70s standards and one of the first expressways built in the country, constructed by the 7 year junta that ruled back then). Studies, as well as space for another carriageway have already been made but nobody knows when (and if) the road will turn into a full profile motorway....not only these 30 km but the rest of the road from Polykastro to Evzonoi (the border), which is in a very bad condition (bad asphalt & signature and so on)


This is interesting!

In the former Yugoslavia, it was invested under Tito's time on a road called the Brotherhood and Unity Highway. This was not the motorway in the way we today think that one should be, but it was a road that would have a high standard.

The road started at Rateče in northern Slovenia and went via Ljubljana, Zagreb, Belgrade, Skopje and to Gevgelija at the border with Greece. Thus through Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and Macedonia (North Macedonia).

The project began in the late 1940s and ended in 1965. Then the then Yugoslavia had a pretty good way through the country which could also lead to the rest of Europe.

Later, the Brotherhood and Unity Highway was changed to the motorway. Some parts were rebuilt the road to the motorway, and other parts were built a new motorway that replaced the road. In the last case, the road has been replaced by the motorway.

The part between Rateče and Jesenice has been replaced by Karawanks Tunnel.

Change to motorway was already in operation in the early 1970s and now in 2019 the very last part has been replaced by a very modern motorway.

The Greek part is therefore interesting. The motorway from Axios near Thessaloniki to the border was opened in 1973. But only between the border and Polykastro is the full motorway, while between Polykastro and Axios are half profile motorway, or expressway. But the part between Polykastro and Axios is built to be completed to full profile motorway without major problems.

This part of Greece was a fairly large investment in 1973. It was modern and was equipped with SOX lights of typical motorway character. Then this was like Greece's great link to the rest of Europe.

Today the road looks like a "ghost motorway" Here and there, there are toll plazas that have been abandoned for many years, but they remain in miserable condition as ruins. The old SOX lights from 1973 remain on the motorway, even these are in poor condition today.

So it is time for the Greeks to modernize this road. But unfortunately it seems to take time before this happens. If they even have plans to modernize this?

So the one who goes from Austria to Greece notes that the Greek road is the worst part after traveling on modern motorways in Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and Northern Macedonia.

But the Greek motorway between the border and Axios is interesting to drive on anyway


----------



## lampsakos21

eucitizen said:


> Now it is up to Greeks to modernize their section, as there is 30km in half profile.




They will do that i have read some articles recently regarding upgrading the motorway into a full profile 2x2. They think to give thta section to the egnatia toll company


----------



## Robertkc

Uppsala said:


> Today the road looks like a "ghost motorway" Here and there, there are toll plazas that have been abandoned for many years, but they remain in miserable condition as ruins. The old SOX lights from 1973 remain on the motorway, even these are in poor condition today.


I drove from Belgrade to Thessaloniki last May, leaving Belgrade late afternoon and turning up at the (N)MK-Greece border at sunset. Upon entering Greece, it felt like entering the Twilight Zone. Most if not all of the lights didn't work, they hadn't properly painted over some of the temporary lane markings. It was CHAOS and dangerous even. That stretch of road to Thessaloniki is absolutely shocking! Reminds a bit of entering East Germany from West Germany in 1988 at the Helmstedt border, minus the guard posts and machine guns. 

Shame on the Greeks, it's a metaphor for the precipitous decline of that country.


----------



## Verso

^^ The road from that road by Gefyra to Thessaloniki is even worse (at least it was in 2014).

https://goo.gl/maps/5PjwPkRBeFKnb4hS6


----------



## Junkie

This is off topic, but Greece insists on connecting with Bulgaria as the future (schengen) corridor is financed there at Promachonas so the road Thessaloniki-Bulgarian border is very modernized. They dont see corridor 10 as what SRB&NMK see it.


----------



## No1

Yes, that is true.
Highway to greece-bulgarian border through Greece is new.
For Serbia it is not such problem when is finshed east section Nish-bulgarian border this summer, because that is again shortest route to western and north europe from bulgaria(turkey, near and middle east) and greece. 
But for North Macedonia it is problem because new bulgarian highway, when they finish, from Sofia to bulgarian-macedonia border is paralel with highway through North Macedonia.


----------



## Junkie

The route from Blagoevgrad to Sandanski wont be finished in next 5 years but if Bulgaria became part of Scengen zone I think all trucks will use this way on to Greece. Serbia wont be affected much by this anyway


----------



## Verso

I would say trucks from Serbia to Greece have been driving through Bulgaria since 2007.


----------



## Junkie

I want to see year 2032 EX-YU map


----------



## nikicakica

CrazySerb said:


> The previously posted map sadly omitted it, but work is also being carried on the section of Sremska Raca-Kuzmin, future Belgrade-Banja Luka & Sarajevo motorway:


But they haven't yet. As it is said those are preparation works, not works on the motorway which is complete mistake, but I am not surprised at all, because recently it was said that it is planned to build a 2x2 road from A1 across Požeravac to Golubac. This part from A1 to Požarevac is reasonable, but building a 2x2 road to village of 2000 inhabitants on road which has AADT less than 3000 is INSANE. Plus, that is going to cost us some 300-350 million euros :bash: 
Somebody should arrest those people who work in ministry of infrastructure.


----------



## lampsakos21

nikicakica said:


> But they haven't yet. As it is said those are preparation works, not works on the motorway which is complete mistake, but I am not surprised at all, because recently it was said that it is planned to build a 2x2 road from A1 across Požeravac to Golubac. This part from A1 to Požarevac is reasonable, but building a 2x2 road to village of 2000 inhabitants on road which has AADT less than 3000 is INSANE. Plus, that is going to cost us some 300-350 million euros :bash:
> 
> Somebody should arrest those people who work in ministry of infrastructure.




Maybe thye want to promote the turistic area of Golubovac and iron gates of danube valley . If i remember well though there were some plans for making a highway between Belgrade and bucharest ... maybe is that part ? But if it was the case om the other hand there would have been great announcements like corridor 11 and 10 ... so who knows what is in their mind


----------



## sponge_bob

nikicakica said:


> Somebody should arrest those people who work in ministry of infrastructure.


Before the country is entirely handed over to the Chinese, ideally.


----------



## Junkie

Grdelica trucking video made a week ago

Direction -> northbound

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84BZTLXdAs4


----------



## lampsakos21

CrazySerb said:


> Next segment for Ostruznica bridge, part of Belgrade's motorway ring road, has been floated out at Belgrade shipyard...




I have seen already several segments proceeding . Only the part between the last tunnel that is not fully excavated and the nod with the A1 , near ikea has not yet begun . What is your guess about the completion of that segment of the ring road ?


----------



## BG_AT

CrazySerb said:


> I believe 36 months is the deadline, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> After Greece & Montenegro, Turkey is the most popular summer vacation destination for Serbian tourists...hence, first SAT Patrol of the season is heading there.
> From Nis via A4 & Bulgaria, to Turkish resort towns on the Aegean coast.



very interesting great video !!!!!


----------



## BG_AT

nikicakica said:


> I have literally answered you: those two gaps on Stanicenje - Pirot istok section (600+1700m) will be opened in June .....................



Is there alread a date when exactly in June it will be openend at the A4 ?


----------



## nikicakica

No, they are still working on it. Supporting wall is being finished and first layer of asphalt has been laid. When they construct left c/w they will immediately start building right c/w and when that is completed it will be opened in full profile, and that will happen in June or maybe July.
Speaking of Sarlah tunnel (this 1700 meters) I really don't know what are they doing, only tunnel equipment is remaining, I hope that it will be completed in June.

P.S. second of this points is shown in this video on 4:45, second before that they were in front of the first.


----------



## No1

From Nis(ancient Naisus-Moesia Superior) in Serbia through Bulgaria(mostly ancient Thrace) to Turkey(eastern Mediterranean)-Gallipoli(famous battle in First world war), Dardanelles Strait, ancient Troy, ancient Ephesus to Kushedasi.
Some 1000 km from Nis to Kushedasi road patrol.






Welcome to Haemus(Balkan) and Asia minor where european civilization is born.


----------



## No1

CrazySerb said:


> Already posted few posts up


Yaah, i see now, but my description of video is better.


----------



## sponge_bob

No1 said:


> Yaah, i see now, but my description of video is better.


There will be a continual motorway all the way from Belgrade almost to the Syrian border by next year I reckon (and all the way around Istanbul) , _except for a bit of S2 and non motorway D2 between the RS border and Sofia_. 

The backbone of SE Europe and W Asia is almost complete!


----------



## nabludatel50

sponge_bob said:


> There will be a continual motorway all the way from Belgrade almost to the Syrian border by next year I reckon (and all the way around Istanbul) , _except for a bit of S2 and non motorway D2 between the RS border and Sofia_.
> 
> The backbone of SE Europe and W Asia is almost complete!


A6 in Bulgaria you better consider it to be completed in 2021, 20 months will not happen. A 14km section will remain 2X2 for some time.
After Edirne, 20 km is not a highway, and then Ankara probably hundreds of kilometers are not?


----------



## sponge_bob

nabludatel50 said:


> A6 in Bulgaria you better consider it to be completed in 2021, 20 months will not happen. A 14km section will remain 2X2 for some time.


That was the D2 I mentioned along with the S2 and you are probably right about 2021 as the likely opening date for the S2 replacement as well. 


> After Edirne, 20 km is not a highway


Ah, I thought it was all motorway from the border to Istanbul, my bad.  It is D2 though is it not?


> and then Ankara probably hundreds of kilometers are not?


That is under construction for quite some time now as the O-21. Follow it in 2019 imagery or even June 2018 imagery.


----------



## sallae2

No1 said:


> From Ni*s(*ancient *Naisus*-Moesia Superior) in Serbia through Bulgari*a(*mostly ancient Thrace) to Turke*y(*eastern Mediterranean)-Gallipol*i(*famous battle in First world war), Dardanelles Strait, ancient Troy, ancient Ephesus to *Kushedasi*.
> Some 1000 km from Nis to *Kushedasi* road patrol.
> 
> Welcome to Haemu*s(*Balkan) and Asia minor where european civilization is born.





No1 said:


> Yaah, i see now, but my description of video is better.


Yeah right! 
There should be a space before opening bracket.
Naissus, Kuşadası (Kushadası), spelled wrong.


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> We just gave the Chinese ~4 billion worth of Belgrade metro construction contracts


You know how the saying goes, "When in a hole, keep digging"


----------



## Stefan-SRB

From 15. June there will be introduced closed system for road toll on Nis - Presevo. Here is a prices by section.










Source:
https://www.facebook.com/tollcollectionserbia/


----------



## bzbox

^^
If I get this right, you get the ticket now on Doljevac toll station going southbound and on Preševo going northbound?


----------



## Junkie

They were saying from 1st July....... Now they changed mind anyway prices are high but the road is awesome.


----------



## nikicakica

bzbox said:


> ^^
> If I get this right, you get the ticket now on Doljevac toll station going southbound and on Preševo going northbound?


Just like that.



Junkie said:


> They were saying from 1st July....... Now they changed mind anyway prices are high but the road is awesome.


They decided that they want to earn some money now, even though toll stations on some exits are not completed. Because of that, exits Doljevac, Brestovac, Leskovac south and Bujanovac north will be closed (Source). There is unique price for toll, for cars it's now around 3.6RSD per km, but it might get higher in near future.


----------



## sponge_bob

But Erdogan met the Serbian presidente a few months and promised Turkey would build a mountain motorway (or 2) to Sarajevo if Serbia will pony up €3bn...I think that was the number. 

The Serbian president can't wait to sign that one.


----------



## nikicakica

Firstly, one of those motorways is Kuzmin-Rača, look a bit at map and tell me the name of a mountain on that route.

Secondly, nobody knows when will the second motorway (one over Užice) be built, plus it maybe won't be a motorway, but an expressway.

Thirdly, that figure which you mentioned is combined for Serbia and BiH, where Serbia's part is much smaller, as Serbia has much less to build.
In addition, reconstruction of road Novi Pazar-Tutin is included in that price.


----------



## No1

Junkie said:


> Belgrade is a bottleneck because all transit from Turkey pass, even I have seen tens of trucks from Iran passing there very recently. Its simply corridor to Southeastern Europe and Turkey and even beyond.
> 
> But if soon BG&RO became part of Schengen zone I think much transit will use route from BG to Romania and on..... At least thats why the fancy Vidin bridge was funded and finished recently.
> 
> And not to be off topic Serbia has done really nice work in infrastructure but the cake will be when the motorway to Montenegro border is finished and on to Bar on the Adriatic. I consider that section the future masterpiece in the Balkan.


It is 150-200km longer in best case scenario through RO&BG and it is not only question of time but it is company willing to pay for more fuel for trucks. 
and highway on Craiova in Romania to Vidin in Bulgaria is long shot. It is Carpathian mountins there.
I think if you go from Istanbul on Buchurest, not Vidin, and from Buchurest to Budapest it is nearly 300km longer route then through Serbia.
That add much more to fuel price because even if truck waiting on border he not use fuel but 200-300km more in distance used more fuel which is expensive.


----------



## sponge_bob

nikicakica said:


> Firstly, one of those motorways is Kuzmin-Rača, look a bit at map and tell me the name of a mountain on that route.
> 
> Secondly, nobody knows when will the second motorway (one over Užice) be built, plus it maybe won't be a motorway, but an expressway.
> 
> Thirdly, that figure which you mentioned is combined for Serbia and BiH, where Serbia's part is much smaller, as Serbia has much less to build.


I'd be fairly happy the north leg will reach from Serbia to Tuzla via Brcko and the south leg will get as far as a point west of Uzice....and then the money will run out.


----------



## satanism

No1 said:


> It is 150-200km longer in best case scenario through RO&BG and it is not only question of time but it is company willing to pay for more fuel for trucks.
> and highway on Craiova in Romania to Vidin in Bulgaria is long shot. It is Carpathian mountins there.
> I think if you go from Istanbul on Buchurest, not Vidin, and from Buchurest to Budapest it is nearly 300km longer route then through Serbia.
> That add much more to fuel price because even if truck waiting on border he not use fuel but 200-300km more in distance used more fuel which is expensive.


You literally have no idea what's important for a trucking company, eh?

Every hour spent waiting at a border is an hour the company asset earns nothing and only loses money.... The price for the fuel for 100-200km more is absolutely immaterial, compared to the money loss caused due to time spent doing nothing.


MichiH said:


> ^^ Err, why do so many trucks avoiding tolls on motorways and go via secondary routes instead?


Trucks can only do 8x km/h....if you do it on a secondary route or on a motorway, there isn't much of a difference. But how is that the same to what I wrote?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Err, why do so many trucks avoiding tolls on motorways and go via secondary routes instead?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Trucking companies can generally only compete on price. Since taxes and fuel cost applies pretty much evenly to all companies in a country, they can only compete with price by avoiding tolls (if the load is not in a hurry) or lower salaries for the drivers. It's a race to the bottom.


----------



## MichiH

^^ yep, it's not just time saving but money (and time) saving.


----------



## roaddor

nikicakica said:


> If you think that building motorways towards BiH/Srpska is just because "small settlements" near Drina, than you are wrong. "Belgrade-Sarajevo motorway" is just a political story to gain international support for it. It's role isn't to connect Belgrade and Sarajevo, but Belgrade with cities like Bijeljina, Brčko, UÂžice and ViÂšegrad and Sarajevo like Tuzla, Brčko, GoraÂžde and so on. Also, it can be used as further connection of Belgrade with Banja Luka.
> There were so nice experiences with Serbian companies, so I would rather not give them anything to build. Plus, look at those mountains! It's almost impossible to build motorway/expressway across them, and it would be so expensive. Improving existing roads would be enough for many many years. Until then some solutions could be prepared, but that is just at the bottom of the priority list. It looks for me more reasonable to build Paraćin-Zaječar expressway, but that road is also empty, and you can find recordings of those roads on Youtube, and you will see that they are empty.


The motorway to Bijelina has nothing to do with Sarajevo, it solely serves the connection of Belgrade with Banja Luka. Which is also quite understandable. The connection of Belgrade and Sarajevo is natural to exist since these are the two biggest cities in Serbia and BiH respectively. And by making that, other cities and towns in western Serbia will have a fast access to the capital, using A2. However it is weird to claim that this very figure for the traffic between Serbia and Srpska is generated because of the mutual crossings of Serbs on both sides of Drina. Don't underestimate the route in eastern Serbia. It will carry much more traffic than expected. 
I am sure there are good local companies in Serbia which can build roads. The terrain from Pozarevac to Negotin is actually more favourable than that from Cacak to Kotroman, let alone the mountains towards Montenegro.


----------



## lampsakos21

*[SRB] Serbia | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви*

In my opinion transit routes towards bosnia are very helpful ,because there is a very big amount of people that live in north and central serbia and transit often to the cities and regions of western and north Bosnia . I dont know about companies investing in tge serbian canton of Bosnia but for sure the traffic is very high and the quality of roads due to that is in some parts still good and in others mediocre.So upgrading so,e routes or making two highways towards bosnia , from Serbia , it will help a lot . Also a huge traffic that i hav enoticed there is in some parts of vojvodina like the Novi sad Backa Palanka route , Novi sad Ruma and from there sremska mitrovica or Sabac , novi sad becej , novi sad sombor through backi petrovac or through vrbas , novi sad zrenjanin . And zrenjanjin belgrade. Whoever drives those routes can understand what i mean and see that an upgrade or construction of new roads is very important.
For central Serbia i have seen a big congestion of traffic in whole belgrade ( the absence of metro infrastructures makes things even worse ) the southern area especially those towards obrenovac and mladenovac and around the area of Borc and Panchevo . Maybe an extension of the highway to Pozarevac could help as well. But as you can see we dont know if they will make expressway ( no tolls ) or highways ( tolled) also depends on infrastructural and developmental plans like factories industries etc and also projects that are veing developed in the neighbouring countries . For example no need to make parallel competitive highways on scarsely populated areas . 
As for the trucks that will prefer RO /BG corridor instead of the serbian one . That depends on the commercial relations between nations and profitability of each logistic company . For example i have seen so many trucks on the route between bucuresti and Ruse especially from trucks from ukraine and turkey that were heading towards Ukraine Romania Bulgaria and Turkey and viceversa and at Vidin calafat mostly .Romanian and Bg and some polish trucks and much less traffic .The border agents told me that they usually see only bulgarian and romanian cars and occasionaly serbian cars and thats it and that people across europe tend to use hungary and serbia as main transit route for turkey and souther balkans or Vama veche and Giurgiu Ruse border point if they want to go to bulgarian sea coast only . Very few cases were that they were heading towards Turkey.the main reason ? Many border controls and absence of a concrete and long distance journey based on expressways or highways .Most of the roads are 1x1 . So if the Bg and Romanians will not see the biggest picture which is investing first on transit routes(building tolled highways)that would bring them more money and keep the actual status of their road network, then their RoBg corridor will not be competitive with the serbian one not even close . Till now the serbians and hungarians played well the investments that they did in highways ( the distance /km) policy is more profitable for the highway companies than the vignette system that Hungarians have adopted , even though is more convenient for us the humble drivers the vignette system than the distance per kilometer one and it should be a lesson for their neighboring countries .
On the sentinel hub playground you can observe many of the proposed projects and plans that exist but only few of them are being actively developed


----------



## nikicakica

roaddor said:


> The motorway to Bijelina has nothing to do with Sarajevo, it solely serves the connection of Belgrade with Banja Luka. Which is also quite understandable. The connection of Belgrade and Sarajevo is natural to exist since these are the two biggest cities in Serbia and BiH respectively. And by making that, other cities and towns in western Serbia will have a fast access to the capital, using A2. However it is weird to claim that this very figure for the traffic between Serbia and Srpska is generated because of the mutual crossings of Serbs on both sides of Drina.


You don't have to believe me for the border crossings, but I will tell you again, I use crossing Rača once in a month or two. Every time I pass there, there are at most 2 trucks and 2 buses, everything else being personal cars! When I went there for this Easter row was all the way till the exit from Bosut, that's some 2.5-3 kilometers, and again there were at most 2 trucks and 2 buses, everything else were cars!

So called Belgrade-Sarajevo motorway has two arms: one uses A2 to Požega and then future motorway/expressway from Požega over Užice, Višegrad, Sokolac (wish of Srpska)/Goražde (wish of FBiH) to Sarajevo, while second one uses A3 to Kuzmin, and than goes over Bijeljina, Brčko and Tuzla towards Žepče where it would meet with corridor Vc. But yes, motorway till Brčko will be used also as a connection of Belgrade and Banja Luka.
But as Belgrade-Sarajevo motorway is a political project, politicians are choosing the route, and because they are not so smart, they will build motorway over Kuzmin, just because it's now the most popular route towards Bijeljina, but, as I have written before, that motorway would be much more competitive if it went over Šabac, where it could easily have AADT of 9k now, and road Kuzmin-Rača has AADT around 4k.



> Don't underestimate the route in eastern Serbia. It will carry much more traffic than expected.
> I am sure there are good local companies in Serbia which can build roads. The terrain from Pozarevac to Negotin is actually more favourable than that from Cacak to Kotroman, let alone the mountains towards Montenegro.


If you say so, but I don't believe.
For mountains look similar, but motorway/expressway from Užice towards Sarajevo is as needed as motorway/expressway from Požarevac towards east - there's not need at all, and there is doubt if motorway towards Montenegro is needed, my opinion is that half profile motorway would be enough for now.


----------



## roaddor

^^
You can build whatever you want, mate. It is up to you. I just mentioned the perspective of an expressway in eastern Serbia. After Bulgaria builds its mixture of motorway/expressway to Vidin, such a route will become more significant. Probably from the end of 2023.


----------



## No1

Where it will go from Vidin?
Romanian priorities are not on building expensive highway through Iron Gate gorge for now.
Priority for RO is Buchurest-Sibiu-Timisora-Arad-HU.
When Romanians start building A6(Timisora-Craiova/Vidin) in theory Serbia can build through flat serbian part of Banat to romanina part of Banat highway to conect romanian A6 and again be shortest route to west and north europe.
But i think for romanians A6 is not priority for now.

In east Serbia there is need to dig tunnel through Chestobrodica to avoid mountain pass and conect Zajechar with A1. During winter there is always snow storms and problems with trucks on Chestobrodica mountain pass.










With tunnel it will reduce time of travel significantly.

East Serbia is low density population area with high mountins but there is some big reserves in raw matterials also port on Danube after Iron Gate gorge near Vidin, on serbian side, is historically important for Serbia. So it is interest for better road infrastrucure.


----------



## roaddor

^^
Why should Romania bother? It didn't care about its A6, did it?


----------



## nikicakica

roaddor said:


> ^^
> You can build whatever you want, mate. It is up to you. I just mentioned the perspective of an expressway in eastern Serbia. After Bulgaria builds its mixture of motorway/expressway to Vidin, such a route will become more significant. Probably from the end of 2023.


Ok, let's wait until 2023 and see what happens.


----------



## BG_AT

*Speedlimit Highways*

Hello everybody !

Am i right, that in whole Serbia the speedlimit on the highways is now 130 km/h ?


----------



## nikicakica

^^ Except where signs say different.


----------



## BG_AT

nikicakica said:


> ^^ Except where signs say different.



What? 
I didnt understand what you mean


----------



## keokiracer

BG_AT said:


> What?
> I didnt understand what you mean


130 is the standard speedlimit, however locally some highways will have lower posted speedlimits.


----------



## BG_AT

keokiracer said:


> 130 is the standard speedlimit, however locally some highways will have lower posted speedlimits.



But this locally lower posted speedlimits are obviousliy with plate or?


When did Serbia change the official speedlimit to 130 km/h ?


In former years it was 120 km/h right?


----------



## keokiracer

BG_AT said:


> But this locally lower posted speedlimits are obviousliy with plate or?


Yeah with signs.







etc.




BG_AT said:


> When did Serbia change the official speedlimit to 130 km/h ?


June 1st 2018




BG_AT said:


> In former years it was 120 km/h right?


Correct


----------



## BG_AT

keokiracer said:


> Yeah with signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> June 1st 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct



thanks for the informations !


Big step forward from Serbia i think to adapt the speedlimit to 130 km/h !
well done !


----------



## tfd543

Tabanovce-Presevo border crossing will become one stop by the end of July. Very good timing...

https://mia.mk/2019/07/zaev-brnabikj-one-stop-shop-project-to-be-inaugurated-by-end-of-july/?lang=en


----------



## warrior111

Is something similar planned with Hungary,Croatia and Bulgaria?


----------



## Junkie

tfd543 said:


> Tabanovce-Presevo border crossing will become one stop by the end of July. Very good timing...
> 
> https://mia.mk/2019/07/zaev-brnabikj-one-stop-shop-project-to-be-inaugurated-by-end-of-july/?lang=en


Only police will stay in one barrack..... Customs remain dual, both countries are not/will not be common market. We should not confuse things. This is NOT common border area.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I suggest to spend holidays on Zakynthos... amazing island, Kefalinia (Κεφαλονιά) even better what I`ve heard.


----------



## kostas97

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> I suggest to spend holidays on Zakynthos... amazing island, Kefalinia (Κεφαλονιά) even better what I`ve heard.


That is so true, i can confirm that and i would also include Corfu (or Kerkyra as we call it, i think in Serbian it is called Krf), basically all 4 major islands of the Ionian Sea are ideal for holidays.....btw, Lefkada and Evia are the only Greek islands accessible by car and not-necessarily-by ferry and the latter is also very popular because of its proximity in Athens (only ~80km away)


----------



## sponge_bob

SRC_100 said:


> , Kefalinia (Κεφαλονιά) even better what I`ve heard.


Κεφαλληνία or Κεφαλονιά ??? The former is called Cephalonia in English.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Kefalonia, Kefalinia or Cephalonia... we know very well what are we talking about 

PS: I have no idea what is correct name in English now.


----------



## sponge_bob

SRC_100 said:


> PS: I have no idea what is correct name in English now.


It is Cephalonia like I told you, and that rather large town in north Greece is called Salonika or Thessalonika in English too.


----------



## lampsakos21

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> I suggest to spend holidays on Zakynthos... amazing island, Kefalinia (Κεφαλονιά) even better what I`ve heard.




And limnos island ( boats from kavala )


----------



## bbtuning

can you tell me what is the status of the corridor XI? I want to go on 1st september to Zlatibor, and i am curious if the section from Obrenovac to Ljig will be open for traffic, and if we can go from obrenovac to Preljina only on highway. do you have any information?


----------



## nikicakica

Officials say that motorway from Obrenovac to Ljig will be opened on August 15th. Now there are works only on reconstruction of Ub-Lajkovac section. It seems kinda realistic that those parts which are being rebuilt will be completed by that date. 
Also, be careful, there is a lot of road works on road from Čačak to Zlatibor, so there might be some congestion, or some traffic lights on that road.


----------



## nikicakica

Some updates:

Preliminary project for section Pojate-Kruševac of A5 motorway is adopted, while project for section Adrani-Mrčajevci-Preljina is completed and it is being adopted. Project for section Kruševac-Adrani is planned to be completed by the end of October (source).

Recently we have be talking about eastern Serbia and there it is: they are making preliminary project for expressway Paraćin-Zaječar. They hope that next year they will talk about financing of that road. Estimated price for now is between 450 and 600 million euros (source).

There is also a new proposed expressway: from Sombor to Kikinda close to road 15, although it is not yet decided if that will be built or something else. Estimated price: 420-430 million euros (source).

And last, but not the least, tunnels Sopot and Sarlah on A4 were finally opened in full profile on Tuesday! Also, we can expect that during next week gap near Staničenje will be also opened in full profile and perhaps finishing of asphalting of right c/w on Bancarevo-Crvena Reka section, after which it might be opened together with Prosek-Bancarevo, but we will see what will actually happen.


----------



## smokiboy

So niki, when do you see A4 to BG border opening? End of August in full profile?


----------



## nikicakica

For full profile there are some key points:

Equipping of left tube of Bancarevo tunnel - I'm not so sure how much is left to do and how much time it will take.
Cut 17 where new supporting wall has to be built - works have started, I think that it is possible by the end of August.
End of Bancarevo-Crvena Reka where is temporary connection of old road and motorway - it depends on when right c/w is opened.
Cut 6 before entrance of Bancarevo tunnel - gallery will be built there and works haven't started yet, so I'm not so sure if it will be done until end of August.
We will see how are things going on and then give some better guesses.


----------



## smokiboy

Maybe someone can post a map with updated completed sections.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Section is *opened* :cheers: A4: north of Sarleh tunnel – south of Sarlah tunnel 1.4km (June 2013 to Mid 2019) [2nd c/w]

Source:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160580524&postcount=5067


----------



## Uppsala

^^
Now we really need a map showing which motorways in Serbia we can see which parts are open and which are still waiting.

A1 from Belgrade to NMK-border is completely finished.

A4 from Niš to BG-border still has single sections that are not finished. But here we probably need to see a map that shows exactly which parts are left.

A4 from Niš is also complete within a month or so.

A2 is also interesting right now, as things happen there, including at Obrenovac.


----------



## MichiH

Uppsala said:


> ^^
> Now we really need a map showing which motorways in Serbia we can see which parts are open and which are still waiting.


It's quite simple right now.




Uppsala said:


> A4 from Niš to BG-border still has single sections that are not finished. But here we probably need to see a map that shows exactly which parts are left.
> 
> A4 from Niš is also complete within a month or so.


There's exactly ONE gap of about 22km. Minimum the first carriageway might be opened in August and it should be completely 2x2 from October.




Uppsala said:


> A2 is also interesting right now, as things happen there, including at Obrenovac.


A continuous route of 40km is in service since 2016. The northern extension of 63km should be opened in August. The remaining gap to A1 (Belgrade) should be opened in December.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128578128&postcount=26


----------



## roaddor

nikicakica said:


> Some updates:
> 
> Preliminary project for section Pojate-Kruševac of A5 motorway is adopted, while project for section Adrani-Mrčajevci-Preljina is completed and it is being adopted. Project for section Kruševac-Adrani is planned to be completed by the end of October (source).
> 
> *Recently we have be talking about eastern Serbia and there it is: they are making preliminary project for expressway Paraćin-Zaječar. They hope that next year they will talk about financing of that road. Estimated price for now is between 450 and 600 million euros (source).*
> 
> There is also a new proposed expressway: from Sombor to Kikinda close to road 15, although it is not yet decided if that will be built or something else. Estimated price: 420-430 million euros (source).
> 
> And last, but not the least, tunnels Sopot and Sarlah on A4 were finally opened in full profile on Tuesday! Also, we can expect that during next week gap near Staničenje will be also opened in full profile and perhaps finishing of asphalting of right c/w on Bancarevo-Crvena Reka section, after which it might be opened together with Prosek-Bancarevo, but we will see what will actually happen.


Good news, Rtanj could also become a major tourist attraction. But before that #16 for the Djoker tomorrow. :cheers1:


----------



## Uppsala

MichiH said:


> It's quite simple right now.
> 
> There's exactly ONE gap of about 22km. Minimum the first carriageway might be opened in August and it should be completely 2x2 from October.
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128578128&postcount=26



Thank You! Only one gap at the A4. Is that gap here? https://www.google.se/maps/@43.3139...edtqI9f6ysDP2sQA7W3Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv


----------



## lindenthaler

Uppsala said:


> Thank You! Only one gap at the A4. Is that gap here? https://www.google.se/maps/@43.3139...edtqI9f6ysDP2sQA7W3Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv


yepp, that gap ist almost finished, there is a very small stretch after Bancarevo tunnel that needs to be put into a gallery. Everything else is there.


----------



## BG_AT

Hello everybody !

I read also now the older messages from the last days and weeks, but i am still confused :-(

Can anybody do a favor and write exact and in a clearly way what is already openend at the A4 from NIS to the Bulgarian Border
AND what is still missing for a complete openend A4 and when it will be opened?

It would be really great, if we summarize it now


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Isn't Open Street Map accurate? https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=43.2717&mlon=22.1883#map=10/43.2717/22.1883


----------



## sponge_bob

BG_AT said:


> , if we summarize it now


The A4* is not complete*, it might be complete in 2019 some time. Same story as the last 6 months when people asked.


----------



## BG_AT

sponge_bob said:


> The A4* is not complete*, it might be complete in 2019 some time. Same story as the last 6 months when people asked.



That the A4 is still not full complete is very clear i think for everybody  


i just wanted that anybody who is good involved in the topic of A4,
that just summarizes how many parts have the A4,
which parts are already openend and finished and which parts are still not ready and will be they ready.


Would be great if anybody can summarize it in that way.


----------



## nikicakica

So, this is A4:








Green parts are opened in full profile, purple is Prosek-Bancarevo section (9.4km) which is completed, but not opened. Red is Bancarevo-Crvena Reka section (12.4km) which is under construction, and right c/w is (very) near completion. On that red part is also Bancarevo tunnel (717/733m), which is missing only equipment. Finally, that small magenta part is gap near Staničenje, where left c/w is opened and right c/w will be opened in next few days.
MichiH has nice list of sections, see it.

P.S.


> The minister also announced activities on the eastern leg of Corridor 10, in Sicevo.


This is saying enough about our dear minister. Old road passes through Sićevo gorge, and if you pass there you won't see any motorway, which you should see according to her words (Prosek-Crvena Reka)... :bash:


----------



## BG_AT

@nikicakica , 

Thanks very much for your very informative and detailed description of the A4.

So the purple section will only just openend together with the red section, when the red section is completed, correct - or at least when one c/w is completeted of the red section, correct?
When do you expect that this will happen?


----------



## nikicakica

Correct. It depends on tunnel equipment, everything else will be completed in next few days. When will that happen, maybe in July, maybe in August, we will see.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
How is that road looks like here now? https://www.google.se/maps/@44.1478...0HAS-d88iplqFBycX5iQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv

Is it done something now?


----------



## Arnorian

You can see how much has been finished on Google Maps satellite view.

I'm not sure it qualifies as an expressway because it has one roundabout on the finished section, and will have two more on the section that is to be finished to connect it with the A1.


----------



## Majevčan

CrazySerb said:


> So July 1st has come & gone, and unless I'm mistaken, NO previously announced works on the very last ~5km section of Kragujevac-Batocina expressway have started yet
> 
> This is something that Serbia's government is contractually obligated to finish, as per the agreement with Italy's Fiat S.p.A., which has invested heavily in the old Zastava auto factory over the last number of years.
> 
> Maybe the Italians are somehow easy to ignore, but now the Germans are here - Siemens is in the midst of completing its 2nd Serbian plant for railway equipment & vehicles in Kragujevac....new trams for Belgrade and possibly metro trains will be assembled here:


I've read in a local paper a couple of weeks ago that Munichs new trams will be assembled in Kragujevac...I'm not sure what the number exactly was but I think they were talking about 73 pieces(type Avenio) worth over 200mil €....


----------



## Uppsala

^^
I am a little surprised that they choose to manufacture new in Kragujevac. Traditionally, it has used to be GOŠA in Smederevska Palanka which has used to produce such things.

New Metro cars are also mentioned. Belgrade has no Metro yet. But even there, it had in any case a few years ago been considered natural that GOŠA in Smederevska Palanka would manufacture these.


----------



## Arnorian

Goša Rail Car Factory (there are other Goša factories that are independent now) was sold to Slovakian ŽOS Trnava some 13 year ago. It has practically collapsed since and has been sold to a shell company. The few older workers that are left there get a fraction of a salary every couple of months.


----------



## Arnorian

A2 at Obrenovac.


----------



## dutchboy1975

CrazySerb said:


> A4 today...




So? Is this now open or not yet?


----------



## satanism

obviously not.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I suppose they are wainting for permission of minister _velike sise_ or/and president _velike usne_...


----------



## nikicakica

Unfortunately, minister said that they won't open it in half profile.


----------



## nikicakica

A4 Prosek-Bancarevo section:


----------



## MichiH

nikicakica said:


> So, this is A4:
> Finally, that small magenta part is gap near Staničenje, where left c/w is opened and right c/w will be opened in next few days.


Is the 2nd c/w in service now?


----------



## nikicakica

Not yet, only final layer is missing. I've read that there will be some changes tomorrow, we will see.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Just to avoid posting outdated data later today... Any update on the estimated opening of the 2nd c/w west of Sopot tunnel?


----------



## satanism

Yesterday between 14 and 16h, according to this
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161019164&postcount=5150


----------



## CrazySerb

New SAT Patrol, this time to Bulgaria's coast via A4 motorway:


----------



## zalmen

CrazySerb said:


> New SAT Patrol, this time to Bulgaria's coast via A4 motorway:


^^ thanks this is very interesting - they actually managed to drive through the still closed 22 km section between Prosek and Crvena reka. Looks like it should be completed by the end of summer hopefully


----------



## CrazySerb

Tolls just went up by 12%...



> Monday, 29.07.2019.| 11:59
> 
> 
> *Road toll increases by 12% – Car drivers to pay RSD 900 on Belgrade-Nis route*
> 
> The road toll on highways in Serbia is higher by 12% from today (Monday, July 29, 2019). For car drivers, the road toll between Belgrade and Nis is RSD 900, and a trip between Nis and Presevo costs RSD 600.
> 
> On the Belgrade-Nis highway, depending on the vehicle category, the road toll is 450 to 5,410 dinars. Between Nis and Dimitrovgrad, the road toll is 210 to 1,250 dinars.
> 
> When it comes to the highway to Croatia, depending on the vehicle category, the road toll between Belgrade and Sid is 410 to 2,530 dinars. On the Belgrade-Subotica road, the road toll is 320 to 3,740 dinars.
> 
> Between Nis and Presevo, the road toll is 600 to 3,630 dinars. A trip between Ljig and Preljina now costs 160 to 910 dinars.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

^^
The road toll on highways in Serbia is higher by 12% from today (Monday, July 29, 2019). For car drivers, the road toll between Belgrade and Nis is RSD 900 (7,5 EUR), and a trip between Nis and Presevo costs RSD 600 (5 EUR).

On the Belgrade-Nis highway, depending on the vehicle category, the road toll is 450 (4 EUR) to 5,410 dinars (46 EUR). Between Nis and Dimitrovgrad, the road toll is 210 (1.8 EUR) to 1,250 dinars (10.5 EUR).

When it comes to the highway to Croatia, depending on the vehicle category, the road toll between Belgrade and Sid is 410 (3.5 EUR) to 2,530 dinars (23 EUR). On the Belgrade-Subotica road, the road toll is 320 (2.8 EUR) to 3,740 dinars (32 EUR).

Between Nis and Presevo, the road toll is 600 (5EUR) to 3,630 dinars (31 EUR). A trip between Ljig and Preljina now costs 160 (1.4 EUR) to 910 dinars (7.5 EUR).


----------



## nikicakica

Detailed toll pricelist

Nice text about Belgrade bypass between Ostružnica and Bubanj Potok with photos (in Serbian)

Footage of finally completed section of A4 between Staničenje and exit from Sarlah tunnel


----------



## Arnorian

Belgrade bypass works report and gallery:

http://beobuild.rs/obilaznica-u-više-faza-p2878.html


----------



## threo2k

Why has it taken so long time to finish this bypass? I drove through almost 10 years ago when they started and still they hasnt finished..


----------



## CrazySerb

They started more than 10 years ago 

I take solace in the fact that much more richer & stable Prague hasn't been able to complete its bypass yet, nor has Budapest entirely completed it. Much larger Romanian capital hasn't even started building it's own.


----------



## Arnorian

threo2k said:


> Why has it taken so long time to finish this bypass? I drove through almost 10 years ago when they started and still they hasnt finished..


There is a motorway going through the city, so the bypass was not a priority. It's only as the traffic jams on the Gazela bridge on it have become regular in rush hours that the bypass has become urgent.

It will probably take 15-20 years more to finish the whole circle around Belgrade. At least now we know the full route.


----------



## No1

There is no urgent need for full circle but it is urgent to be completed full profile of highway from Sava river to A-1(purple line). Than it will be possible that traffic from north and west to east and south Europe bypass rush hours on highway through Belgrade. 
Eastern part of the ring is not so traffic intensive for now.


----------



## SRC_100

@threo2k
The motorway through the Beograd is some kind of bypass, at least acts as a bypass, although it is not. Especially after built A1 and A2 motorway connection (Batajnica-Dobanovci sect.). One more reason: always construction of motorway as bypass capital cities or other big/main cities are one of the most expensive, one of the most difficult (enviromet, NIMBY etc.) and take very long (piece after piece) due to many reason that never happen in the provinces.

@CrazySerb
Never mind if some cities are richer or not, because the motorway bypasses are funded by state budget and as a state investment.


----------



## Arnorian

Official timeline for the Belgrade bypas:

blue: in use
red: end of 2020 (U/C)
magenta: end of 2021 (U/C)
purple: end of 2022 (2023 more likely)
gray: A2 U/C, end of 2019


----------



## CrazySerb

Hopefully sometime in or before 2022, we can sign the contract for Sector C :yes:

That section could cost at least 500 million euros, as it includes another tunnel and the city's new road & rail Danube bridge at Vinca.


----------



## Tonik1

SRC_100 said:


> @threo2k
> The motorway through the Beograd is some kind of bypass, at least acts as a bypass, although it is not. Especially after built A1 and A2 motorway connection (Batajnica-Dobanovci sect.). One more reason: always construction of motorway as bypass capital cities or other big/main cities are one of the most expensive, one of the most difficult (enviromet, NIMBY etc.) and take very long (piece after piece) due to many reason that never happen in the provinces.
> 
> @CrazySerb
> Never mind if some cities are richer or not, because the motorway bypasses are funded by state budget and as a state investment.


And Czech Republic is lagging behind rest of region when it comes to road investments


----------



## CrazySerb

New section of A2 motorway opening just in time for my birthday :cheers:



> Thursday, 08/01/2019 |. 15:46
> 
> *Highway from Obrenovac to Cacak opens on August 18 - In the fall and the east arm of Corridor 10*
> 
> 
> The Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure, Zorana Mihajlovic, said that on August 18 the highway from Obrenovac to Cacak would be put into operation, and in the autumn the eastern arm of Corridor 10.
> 
> - A total of 103 kilometers will be in traffic from August 18, from Obrenovac to Cacak. Corridor 11 is very important for our citizens, because we will finally bypass the Ibar highway and have a much safer road - Mihajlovic told Happy TV, writes on the Ministry's website.
> 
> She said that the highway from Surcin to Obrenovac would be completed in December and that it would be a total of 120 km on Corridor 11.
> 
> - We are also preparing a contract for the section New Belgrade - Surčin, which will be connected to Corridor 11 and in two years we will be able to take the highway from New Belgrade to Cacak - says Mihajlovic, adding that a complete highway will be released in the fall towards Bulgaria, which will complete the construction of the entire Corridor 10 through Serbia.
> 
> He said that investing in infrastructure is important because of the development of the country and that Serbia is starting to build five new highways this year and next.
> 
> - This year is a turning point in infrastructure, because not only is Corridor 10 being completed, but several new highways are being built. Among other things, we have already begun work on the Preljina-Požega section, which is important for connecting both to Montenegro and to Bosnia and Herzegovina. A contractor camp has already been erected for the Sremska Raca - Kuzmin highway and we expect works to begin very soon, and a special law has been adopted for the Moravian corridor, which is particularly important for connecting Serbia from the inside, and the Government Commission is expected to pass the criteria for selecting a contractor. said Mihajlovic.
> 
> She emphasized that construction of the highway and highway Ruma-Sabac-Loznica will start this year as well, and next year the first sections of the Niš-Merdare highway, and that more than 300 km of highways will be built in the last four years.
> 
> Speaking about the problem of long waiting at the borders, she said that Serbia is embarking on a new project to create joint border controls with Romania, Bulgaria, Croatia and Hungary at a single point instead of the existing double controls.
> 
> - A much bigger challenge is the removal of non-physical barriers with EU member states than with the countries of non-EU regions, such as Bosnia and Herzegovina and Montenegro, with which we will have common border crossings - said Zorana Mihajlovic.


----------



## sallae2

That is E-80, it could be extension to A4.


----------



## Arnorian

Not a good idea. There is a discontinuity.


----------



## wojtek354

what will be a price in euro for A2 Belgrad to Čačak?


----------



## smokiboy

circa €4


----------



## kostas97

Christophorus said:


> Those signs are old, that part of the motorway was "finished" yet 2014 (i guess) and went from nowhere to nowhere. At that time, if i remember correctly, in Serbia the new road numbering system was not introduced yet.
> 
> 22 was the old, funnily enough also the new number of "Ibarska magistrala", so it was not totally incorrect at the moment those signs were put.


So these photos were from that part (the Ub-Lajkovac if i remember correctly?? The one that was finished since back then but was not in operation??


----------



## nikicakica

Those on which motorway is signed as 22, not as A2 are from Ub-Lajkovac, as that signs were put in 2014 (although even then motorway from Belgrade to Čačak was named 2), where (M)22 is old designation for today's road 22 plus A1 motorway from Horgoš to Belgrade which dates back from 1987.
Why they didn't change those signs - nobody knows. On that section you can also find old type of signs for river, ones with word "reka" (river) on them.


----------



## sponge_bob

How come the "Peace Highway" west of Pozega is not mapped??

https://i.imgur.com/9jbMzJ6.png


----------



## sallae2

^^ The plan for west of Požega is not for a highway, but for 2+2 expressway.


----------



## satanism

del


----------



## Arnorian

A great video of A2 from Preljina to Obrenovac.



V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


>


----------



## smokiboy

Serbian media is reporting that the last section of Corridor 10 or A4 (Niš-BG) should be fully opened by the end of October. 

A short video clip from Serbian TV about the state of the eastern section from Niš to the BG border. (in Serbian)

http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/sr/s...-auto-puta-istocni-krak-do-kraja-oktobra.html


----------



## nikicakica

Contract for €100M loan with EIB for the first part of Niš-Merdare-Priština motorway was signed yesterday. Also, WBIF will give €40,6M grant for construction, as well as €7,4M for project. It will be built as a half-profile motorway.
Now something more than €100M is missing for the first section, and it is expected that it will from EBRD's loan.


----------



## tasosGR

Why half profile?


----------



## nikicakica

It has AADT lower than 6k, if you don't count first 5-6 kilometers from A1 to Merošina. There's no real need for full profile motorway right now.


----------



## Festin

nikicakica said:


> Contract for €100M loan with EIB for the first part of Niš-Merdare-Priština motorway was signed yesterday. Also, WBIF will give €40,6M grant for construction, as well as €7,4M for project. It will be built as a half-profile motorway.
> Now something more than €100M is missing for the first section, and it is expected that it will from EBRD's loan.


Just to clarify for the international readers and nothing else:

That's just the project for Nis-Merdare.
The potential project for Merdare - Prishtina is something that only the Government of the Republic of Kosovo can decide on. And since there is already a project of widening the national road between Prishtina - Podujeva, to an expressway with 2 lanes in each direction, a motorway is not a priority. There is simply no money for it and the upcoming election will probably not lead to a corrupted government so the motorway on the serbian part will probably be the only one for now.

That is also what is needed since the terrain on the Kosovo part is an easier one to drive in.


----------



## MichiH

Festin said:


> Just to clarify for the international readers and nothing else:
> That's just the project for Nis-Merdare.


Not true. It's only the 40km section from Plocnik to Prokuplje (A1 west of Nis).

https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=12/43.2625/21.6074


----------



## sallae2

Latest news about A4 / E-80, Niš - Bulgarian border

Mihajlovic: Completion of the last section of the eastern part of Corridor 10 in November

Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Zorana Mihajlovic said the last section of the eastern part of Corridor 10 would be completed in November, and that the reconstruction and electrification of the Nis-Dimitrovgrad railway, part of Rail Corridor 10, would begin by the end of the year.

In Dimitrovgrad, where she attended the commemoration of the Municipality Day, she also said that talks were underway with Bulgaria on the formation of a single lane at the border crossing for Serbian and Bulgarian citizens.

"We are in talks with our friends from Bulgaria to form a special lane at the border crossing between the two countries, for Serbian and Bulgarian citizens. I will do my best to finish this soon," Zorana Mihajlovic said, quoted by the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure. .

http://rs.n1info.com/Biznis/a527782...ce-istocnog-kraka-Koridora-10-u-novembru.html

google translated


----------



## Conte Oliver

^^

We can now finally say that, within a month, current investment cycle is over and we can start turning our attention to future projects:

Red - nearly complete
Green - next investment cycle


----------



## Robertkc

sallae2 said:


> ... she also said that talks were underway with Bulgaria on the formation of a single lane at the border crossing for Serbian and Bulgarian citizens.
> 
> http://rs.n1info.com/Biznis/a527782...ce-istocnog-kraka-Koridora-10-u-novembru.html


Would that special lane for Bulgarians and Serbs also be accessible by those with resident status in Serbia (ie. Work visas for foreigners?)


----------



## satanism

This will probably not work....if Bulgarians have access there, all EU citizens must too....which kinda diminishes the point....but let's see


----------



## Conte Oliver

Hope these were not posted before - it's the one they call Milos the Great (A2 motorway)


----------



## Conte Oliver




----------



## hammersklavier

Conte Oliver said:


>


Are those ... temporary tollbooths? Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## sallae2

Yes, they are temporary. Until next section is completed and opened.

Then, these will become rest areas.


----------



## Uppsala

sallae2 said:


> Yes, they are temporary. Until next section is completed and opened.
> 
> Then, these will become rest areas.



Are they going to be petrol stations? And maybe McDonald's?

Or are they just going to be rest areas with toilets?


----------



## sallae2

I don't know, just remember this was mentioned earlier.



nixazmaj said:


> ChrisZwolle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an unusual toll plaza. Is it built for a future ETC configuration? And where is it located?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's temporary, built on rest area, permanent should be on section Surčin-Obrenovac when finished. That was the plan.
Click to expand...


----------



## stickedy

Looks a bit small for gas station etc.


----------



## Robertkc

satanism said:


> This will probably not work....if Bulgarians have access there, all EU citizens must too....which kinda diminishes the point....but let's see


How does it work at the Hungary-Serbia border crossings that are 'locals' only?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Robertkc said:


> How does it work at the Hungary-Serbia border crossings that are 'locals' only?


Those crossings are open for EU+EEA citizens and Serbia.


----------



## nikicakica

Our dear minister and others were yesterday on Belgrade bypass, here are two short videos:








On the second one this guy from "Putevi Srbije" says that Ostružnica-Orlovača will be opened next September, while deadline for the rest is September 2022, but there is possibility that Orlovača-Straževica could be opened even during next year.


----------



## Дisiдent

A2 progressing towards Belgrade.
(Surčin - Obrenovac section)














































































Source:BeoBuild


----------



## smokiboy

Seems like the incline on the bridge is pretty steep. Is it more than 3%?


----------



## Uppsala

Дisiдent;162928812 said:


> A2 progressing towards Belgrade.
> (Surčin - Obrenovac section)



There are more and more LED-lights on Serbian motorways.

All newly built motorways in Serbia have it. But most likely they will change older to LED-lights as well. Just look inside Belgrade. The motorway through central Belgrade had the old ones replaced with LED-lights


----------



## smokiboy

from Novosti Media - 6 October 2019.

Construction of the Beograd bypass motorway.

Good video of the construction works currently taking place (in Serbian).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQgJWnzWyeM

http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovn...a-buduca-obilaznica-oko-Beograda--VIDEO--FOTO


----------



## nikicakica

Groundbreaking ceremony for construction of Kuzmin-Rača motorway (part of "Belgrade-Sarajevo motorway" project) took place yesterday. Nothing smart was said, I couldn't even find a detailed map, we only know that those 18 kilometers are going to cost 225M€, out of which 1330 meters-long bridge over Sava just next to the existing one is going to cost 120M€.
In my opinion this is bad decision, motorway connection with Bijeljina should be built over Šabac, it has similar length, it connects more cities, it's more natural route and it would have (considerably) bigger AADT than Kuzmin-Rača.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That would cost much more money than a short spur from Kuzmin to Rača. 

I wonder if this is a long-term contract? € 225 million is a lot of money for just 18 kilometers of motorway through flat terrain, even with that bridge across the Sava. A quick Google search shows that the Sava bridge at Svilaj cost only € 27 million


----------



## keber

ChrisZwolle said:


> That would cost much more money than a short spur from Kuzmin to Rača.


It would, but an expressway to Šabac is also planned.


----------



## roaddor

The link over Sava there is mainly for the motorway Beograd-Banja Luka. I don't think there is a planned expressway from Sarajevo to Zvornik/Loznica, which would obviously be the shortest route.


----------



## Arnorian

keber said:


> It would, but an expressway to Šabac is also planned.


It's a full motorway now.


----------



## Дisiдent

nikicakica said:


> Groundbreaking ceremony for construction of Kuzmin-Rača motorway (part of "Belgrade-Sarajevo motorway" project) took place yesterday. Nothing smart was said, I couldn't even find a detailed map, we only know that those 18 kilometers are going to cost 225M€, out of which 1330 meters-long bridge over Sava just next to the existing one is going to cost 120M€.
> In my opinion this is bad decision, motorway connection with Bijeljina should be built over Šabac, it has similar length, it connects more cities, it's more natural route and it would have (considerably) bigger AADT than Kuzmin-Rača.


Kuzmin - Sremska Rača









Požega - Kotroman:
https://www.ekapija.com/dokumenti/PREGLEDNA_KARTA-usvojena_var-STAMPA-1.jpg


----------



## nikicakica

Probably one of the last recordings from A4 by RT Caribrod, Bancarevo-Crvena Reka:


----------



## smokiboy

Radio Television Caribrod has done a fantastic job filming and documenting the construction of A4. Anyone interested, all of their earlier videos are on YouTube, and all are worth watching. Cheers to them.

Would be great if when fully completed they film the entire length, from BG border to Niš. ;-)


----------



## Uppsala

nikicakica said:


> Probably one of the last recordings from A4 by RT Caribrod, Bancarevo-Crvena Reka:



When are they going to open this part?


----------



## nikicakica

^^ In some 3-4 weeks.


----------



## smokiboy

According to Serbian media motorway A4 will be open on 9 November. There will still be ongoing works but the motorway should be open in full profile. We'll see.


----------



## Zagor666

I don´t know if somebody already postet this and i´am not gonna read 50 pages back. There are plans for a new high-speed road between Sombor and Kikinda :cheers:

https://www.ekapija.com/en/news/256...or-and-kikinda-hungarian-and-romanian-borders


----------



## No1

Two weeks before opening to bulgarian border


----------



## No1

It's finish to bulgarian border.
Opening next week:

Gotovi radovi: Ovako izgleda Koridor 10 do bugarske granice FOTO
https://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2019&mm=11&dd=01&nav_id=1611479


----------



## Adrian.02

Hello everyone!
I wanted to ask about the present condition of the National Road 104 between Crna Bara and Banatsko Arandelovo,as it seems preety harsh on google maps.


----------



## nikicakica

^^ It's still like that I guess. It was announced few years ago that reconstruction of that road is planned, but nothing has been done since then.


----------



## No1

Tunnel Bancarevo on new highway to bulgaria


----------



## Uppsala

No1 said:


> Tunnel Bancarevo on new highway to bulgaria


And now it is only two days left until it is opened for traffic :cheers:


----------



## No1




----------



## VITORIA MAN

meaning of that information sign ? ( y matan )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

U magli. 'in fog' I think. It probably indicates how many circles you must see in those conditions, similar to Italy.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

but no circles are marked on the road , not seen in spain


----------



## satanism

Says in fog count the dots.2 dots visible- recommended 60km/h, one-40km/h. They'll put dots, don't worry 

What would be the official speed limit between Prosek and Gradina? 120 or 130km/h?


----------



## BG_AT

Will be the A4 highway complete full openend in the next days or whats the current situation?

What is already full openend for traffic and which parts not?


----------



## MichiH

^^ TOMORROW


----------



## BG_AT

Really?

Tomorrow the complete A4 from NIS until Bulgarian Border will be officially full opened? :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## Arnorian

Uppsala said:


> But I have not seen any report on any opening ceremony for A2 Surčin-Obrenovac. After all, it used to be that way when a new section opens. And Surčin-Obrenovac is one of the most important parts of the A2, as this part links A2 with the other motorways.


Spare yourself that political circus. It's open.


----------



## nixazmaj

Arnorian said:


> Progressing slowly, no new news of photo reports.


It's not progressing slowly. They attack the whole stretch from Ostružnica to Bubanj potok. I'm passing there every week and the progress is visible from week to week.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Have they started on the eastern segment to Bubanj Potok? There is Google Earth imagery dated 21 July 2019 that shows no construction east of the Straževica Tunnel.


----------



## MichiH

nixazmaj said:


> I'm passing there every week and the progress is visible from week to week.


Do you know the status of the Ostružnica bridge? My last info is, that there was little hope that the 2nd carriageway will be opened by the end of the year. Do you think it's still possible? Or any info when it should finally be opened?


----------



## Arnorian

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Have they started on the eastern segment to Bubanj Potok? There is Google Earth imagery dated 21 July 2019 that shows no construction east of the Straževica Tunnel.


Looks like there is some activity, but not much.

https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...01|2019-11-23&atmFilter=ATMCOR&showDates=true


----------



## tfd543

Subotica bypass in full length should also open in 10 days. The deadline is 31-12-19, lol.


----------



## nixazmaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Have they started on the eastern segment to Bubanj Potok? There is Google Earth imagery dated 21 July 2019 that shows no construction east of the Straževica Tunnel.


Yes they started. Removal of topsoil and cleaning the site is on the way also culverts started and some piles ...


----------



## nixazmaj

MichiH said:


> Do you know the status of the Ostružnica bridge? My last info is, that there was little hope that the 2nd carriageway will be opened by the end of the year. Do you think it's still possible? Or any info when it should finally be opened?


It's not possible. Bridge is still missing last part in the middle. But I guess in the spring should be opened.


----------



## General Huo




----------



## Дisiдent

Kejkak


----------



## Singidunum

Surcin-Obrenovac


----------



## smokiboy

I had my doubts but it officially opened today, after some 25 years of delays.


Subotica bypass opens today (from Tanjug)

A bypass around Serbia's northernmost city of Subotica - or the final section of the Y Leg of Corridor X, which will connect the Serbia-Hungary border crossing at Kelebija with the Horgos-Novi Sad motorway and greatly reduce traffic loads in Subotica - was ceremonially opened Friday. 

http://www.tanjug.rs/full-view_en.aspx?izb=527831


----------



## tasosGR

it is an 1+1 road finally...


----------



## vadimz

I am sorry about question, probably this was discussed long time ago.

Why was selected such long *red track* instead of looking so easy *green track* ?










Red looks much harder for building and makes distances longer from Cacak to any of final destinations.


----------



## belerophon

You show on your map, that the northern variant serves the setteled area of Surcin and so on inside the ring road. If this is enough to justify a longer motorway to Cacak is open for discussion. Fun is, that the part making it more useful is missing right now


----------



## sallae2

The Highway pass thru Groundwater Source Protection Zone, so it was placed away from the wells.


----------



## Arnorian

That is not the reason. Earlier draft had the route going much nearer to to river. It's still unknown why the route was changed. It made a mess regarding traffic congestion, because people coming/going between A2 and the old part of the city will have to use already very congested bridges in the center.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Soil conditions could also be an issue. Or environmental impact, or more space for an intercange with the ring road.


----------



## ZN

Will this new motorway approach connect to J gagarina boulevard or to Vojvođanska - Tošin Bunar direction or to both?


----------



## BL2

Vojvođanska


----------



## Uppsala

tfd543 said:


> But that expressway is pretty straight right? I assume you Can drive 90-110 km/h in daytime with low traffic ?



Yes, this is part of the Greek motorway network. It is absolutely possible to drive at least 110 km/h unless traffic is obstructing. This is part of the long Greek motorway A1/E75 from NMK-border to Athens. Or really part of the long motorway from Belgrade to Athens. The road between Polýkastro and Chalástra is just as you say very straight.


----------



## smokiboy

I'm surprised the Greeks haven't upgraded that section to full motorway standards.


----------



## Arnorian

Probably political reasons. Now that the name dispute with NM is resolved they should come to it in due time.


----------



## kostas97

It might be because even if it is the main crossing to Belgrade and central Europe (i mean the Evzoni - Gevgelija), they might want to prioritise the crossing to Bulgaria (an EU crossing) or because the Chalastra - Evzoni section is not part of a consession company (it is a public road)


----------



## Manos-GR

Jagodina intersection (old signalization-2007)


----------



## Uppsala

Manos-GR said:


> Jagodina intersection (old signalization-2007)
> View attachment 69483



They have exchanged signs on the Serbian motorways and set up exitnumbers. So modern Serbian signage is really good


----------



## nikicakica

New "Koridori":





It's not that much (at all) informative, as usual, but here's what we have:
From 1:55 it's about Preljina-Požega section (A2 motorway), mostly (better to say only) about tunnel Laz, where 8 meters have been dug in the left tube (out of 2842m) and 16 in the right tube (out of 2662m). That tunnel is basically the only place where actual works started on this section, along with other long tunnel Munjino brdo.
From 10:13 Ostružnica bridge, they say it is expected to be opened soon, but they don't say when.
From 17:19 Belgrade bypass from Ostružnica to Bubanj Potok


----------



## smokiboy

It seems that there is finally some progress on the _eastern section_ of the 'obilaznica' between Straževica tunnel and Bubanj Potok (7-8 km). Sectors B5 & B6 I think. And it's about time. I think the entire section from Ostružnica bridge to Bubanj Potok could be completed by the end of 2021. BTW, does anyone know if both tunnels at Straževica are completed?


----------



## Uppsala

The part between Straževica tunnel and Bubanj Potok is important that they get started, so I really hope something happens right there. That's the absolute worst part. It is not really part of Belgrade bypass at all, but an old road with a low standard that does not meet the standard required at all.

The other parts have been at least a "half motorway", although it is preferable for the motorway to be complete.

But it looks like they still have come a long way in getting the "half motorway" to become a complete motorway now.


----------



## nikicakica

smokiboy said:


> BTW, does anyone know if both tunnels at Straževica are completed?


In the left tube of Straževica there are around 100 meters left to be dug.


----------



## tfd543

^^ people are talking about opening of ostruznica bridge by end of April ans opening till orlovac interchange by Fall. Source is Beobuild.rs. 

The forum is quite active there for this bypass.


----------



## tfd543

A pesky thing is that once the bypass Will finish in 2022, the old lane Will need an overhaul so back to half-profile for 1-2 years. Gonna take time.


----------



## MichiH

tfd543 said:


> ^^ people are talking about opening of ostruznica bridge by end of April


so, next week? we'll know soon


----------



## tfd543

Hehe Yea.


----------



## smokiboy

tfd543 said:


> A pesky thing is that once the bypass Will finish in 2022, the old lane Will need an overhaul so back to half-profile for 1-2 years. Gonna take time.


Do you really think it should take 1-2 years? I'm hoping they can rehabilatate it in six months.


----------



## tfd543

smokiboy said:


> Do you really think it should take 1-2 years? I'm hoping they can rehabilatate it in six months.


Well its far from highway standards. Besides new asphalt, it needs to be widened considerably.


----------



## smokiboy

You sure it needs to be widened? I think the width is ok, but for sure new coat of asphalt is needed.


----------



## satanism

Not sure I am catching the discussion right, but anything on the bypass is either motorway, half profile or being built from scratch. There's nothing that needs to be widened.


----------



## keber

Shoulder and a bit wider lanes are needed:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.si


----------



## satanism

This bit is being built on completely new alignment I believe.


----------



## Le Clerk

smokiboy said:


> This is a good sign from RO. But on the Serbian side there is talk/plans for a Bgd-Zrenjanin highway/motorway, so the future connection with RO would be further north than what is indicated on the map, perhaps closer to Jaša Tomić.


This is not good. Do you have sources for that? Because it would be difficult to connect those 2 motorways.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> This is not good. Do you have sources for that? Because it would be difficult to connect those 2 motorways.


That was already discussed a few pages back


----------



## Le Clerk

I couldn't quite get the reason. There was an agreement between Serbia and Romania a few years ago to build the Timisoara-Belgrade motorway via Pancevo, I do not understand what changed. 

BTW: if there is no streamlined agreement on the crossborder motorway, the EU will probably not finance it, both in Romania and Serbia. Romania already put the Timisoara-Moravita motorway under EU funding, at least in what concerns the completed FS.


----------



## Theijs

Nothing changed to that agreement between Serbia and Romania. The Belgrade - Zrenjanin motorway construction is for inland purpose. An extension to a border crossing with Romania has nowhere been published. It has been suggested as an idea in Serbian media.


----------



## smokiboy

The emphasis in Serbia has now shifted from Bgd-Pančevo-Vršac, to Bgd-Zrenjanin-(NS), with a presumed eventual connection to nearby Romania. I have heard no talk in the last few years about the former other than occasional mention of the planned rail/motorway bridge over the Danube at Vinča, which is to be the continuation of the Beograd by-pass motorway.

I do not think there is a collective will to build both of these highways/motorways.


----------



## Le Clerk

This means then that Timisoara-Moravita motorway will probably not be built, if there is no continuation in Serbia. It is pointless because there are only small villages in Romania.

BTW: Romania is planning to built Via Carpatia in the coming years, and that will end up in Timisoara, unless a motorway continues from Timisoara to Serbia.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> This means then that Timisoara-Moravita motorway will probably not be built, if there is no continuation in Serbia.


Has the EU provided grants for this motorway from Timisoara to the Serbian border?


----------



## Le Clerk

Only for the FS. I assume the construction of the project will be dropped because it does not make sense without the Serbian section.


----------



## Adrian.02

We could end up like Germany,with the Munich-Garmisch Partenkirchen highway,which ends near the austrian border,with no future cross-border highway in sight


----------



## MichiH

^^ Didn't know that there are 3000m high mountains in Serbia  It's just a political issue here, not a topological one as we have at Garmisch-Partenkirchen 

I neither expect that Romania will build any motorway any time soon nor Serbia because both have higher priorities for other projects and the benefit from this motorway is too small.

I'd love to see a motorway there though! I'm just not sure... for west-east traffic would require a motorway Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Timisoara and north-south traffic Timisoara - Pančevo - Belgrade. Since the benefit for both(!) - Serbia for domestic reason and Romania for long-distance traffic to Italy - is much higher on the west-east route, I guess that the chance is higher to see this than a motorway from Timisoara to Belgrade.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> ^^ Didn't know that there are 3000m high mountains in Serbia  It's just a political issue here, not a topological one as we have at Garmisch-Partenkirchen
> 
> I neither expect that Romania will build any motorway any time soon nor Serbia because both have higher priorities for other projects and the benefit from this motorway is too small.
> 
> I'd love to see a motorway there though! I'm just not sure... for west-east traffic would require a motorway Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Timisoara and north-south traffic Timisoara - Pančevo - Belgrade. Since the benefit for both(!) - Serbia for domestic reason and Romania for long-distance traffic to Italy - is much higher on the west-east route, I guess that the chance is higher to see this than a motorway from Timisoara to Belgrade.


Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Timisoara makes clearly more sense to Romania because it is clearly towards Italy than Timisoara-Moravita-Belgrade. It opens a new corridor for Romania with its second largest trade parter which is Italy. Timisoara is also highly interested. Maybe with the new law in Romania which transfers infrastructure management to local authorities, this route will be tackled in the future.


----------



## tfd543

Ostruznica 2nd bridge was opened yesterday. Now Its full profile across the Sava river


----------



## No1

It will not be like that too long because old part of bridge will be closed for reconstruction.


----------



## tfd543

No1 said:


> It will not be like that too long because old part of bridge will be closed for reconstruction.


Indeed. Lets hope for full profile until Orlovaca interchange by next summer.


----------



## Arnorian

Works on the A2 extension at Laz tunnel.






Works on the Belgrade bypass at the second tube of the Straževica tunnel, and preparation work for the interchange at Bubanj potok.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Nice.
Can i see a full map of the Belgrade bypass, and what will the interchange at Bubanj Potok look like? 
Will there be a Cloverleaf interchange, because it's mentioned that there will be another bypass built towards Pančevo. 

Once the Belgrade bypass is completed, will they ban traffic from going in the city, that do not have a need to, but only allow traffic to go in the City, if they have a need to? 
I see people mentioning that this will lower the traffic density on the Belgrade urban highway, saying that there won't be any traffic congestion, especially during rush hours.


----------



## [atomic]

It will be a complex TOTSO due to the exit close by, an well as the planned extention towards the danube. You can see it on OSM :








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> Nice.
> Can i see a full map of the Belgrade bypass, and what will the interchange at Bubanj Potok look like?
> Will there be a Cloverleaf interchange, because it's mentioned that there will be another bypass built towards Pančevo.
> 
> Once the Belgrade bypass is completed, will they ban traffic from going in the city, that do not have a need to, but only allow traffic to go in the City, if they have a need to?
> I see people mentioning that this will lower the traffic density on the Belgrade urban highway, saying that there won't be any traffic congestion, especially during rush hours.


This is the map of the whole south section of the bypass/ring road. The green section is finished. The blue section at the bottom has one carriageway done, and is now U/C with the orange section. The red section is not yet arranged, but the planning is done. The route of the northern section on the map in magenta is conjectural. The bridge over the Danube in the red section will have also one railway track for the freight rail bypass.









This is the map of the section U/C, but the western part is now shown whole. Tunnels in red, viaducts in blue.










This is what will be finished in the first phase of the Bubanj potok interchange.










This is the final plan, with missing parts to be done along with the eastern continuation. The red part is the beginning of the tunnel.












The Wild Boy said:


> Once the Belgrade bypass is completed, will they ban traffic from going in the city, that do not have a need to, but only allow traffic to go in the City, if they have a need to?
> I see people mentioning that this will lower the traffic density on the Belgrade urban highway, saying that there won't be any traffic congestion, especially during rush hours.


Transiting freight vehicles already have to use the bypass. I don't think this will be extended to passenger vehicles, as it is unenforceable.


----------



## tfd543

Idk if it Will be faster to take the bypass once its finished going from north to south. Right now Its 15 min faster to take the urban highway if Its not rush hour.


----------



## Uppsala

Arnorian said:


> This is what will be finished in the first phase of the Bubanj potok interchange.
> 
> View attachment 216474




On this map I clearly see how you will drive if you are going from north to south, from south to north, from west to south, from south to west and from north to west.

But how do you go if you want to go from west to north?


----------



## Kapetan Miki

For all of you map aficionados, here's the latest map of motorway/expressway network in the ex-YU region:


----------



## No1

Works on Moravian highway


----------



## Puležan

Kapetan Miki said:


> For all of you map aficionados, here's the latest map of motorway/expressway network in the ex-YU region:


Nice job! 
Just a tip: Sv. Ilija tunnel in Croatia is missing. It's 4248m long and it's located on an single-carriageway expressway connecting Baška Voda/Makarska to A1: Wiki link


----------



## x-type

Cen we see some work progress and detailed information about construction of motorway at the north east (connectors from A3 to BIH)?


----------



## Kapetan Miki

Kuzmin-Sremska Raca section, about 18km long, works carried out by Turkish firm "Tasyapi"... land expropriation only just recently completed so work for now has been carried out on the new ~1,400m bridge across Sava:

Serbia will apparently finance section of this motorway in Serb Republic to the tune of ~100 mlllion euros.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Kapetan Miki said:


> For all of you map aficionados, here's the latest map of motorway/expressway network in the ex-YU region:


Express Roads are shown in Serbia, Croatia, Slovenia, Bosnia, Montenegro, and Kosovo but none shown for my country.

We have like 3 express roads in construction now.
Štip - Radoviš
The 2nd section of the Štip - Kočani express road (I believe)
And Rankovce - Kriva Palanka (Express Road which will lead to Bulgarian Border).


----------



## smokiboy

What is u/c of those things and what actually means that it is network till 2025?

@ x-type That map is mostly political propaganda of Serbian Politicians. What is under construction now is evident on the Yugo map above. BG-ZR will probably also be built as an expressway in the next few years, with an extension to NS. Much of the rest will probably never be built.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> We have like 3 express roads in construction now.


Express roads (1 carriageway, 2- or 3-laned) but not express ways (2 carriageways, minimum 4-laned).


----------



## Namibija

Puležan said:


> Nice job!
> Just a tip: Sv. Ilija tunnel in Croatia is missing. It's 4248m long and it's located on an single-carriageway expressway connecting Baška Voda/Makarska to A1: Wiki link


Only double carriageway expressway or motorway roads are included in the map, there is no Pelješac bridge as well, even it will be considered as expressway with 100 km/h speed limit.

There is listed some single tube tunnels like Sozina, but this tunnel will get second tube when motorway construction start in that area. But tunnels like Hranjen (5,5 km) is not listed since there is no clear plans for double carriage expressway in that region


----------



## The Wild Boy

MichiH said:


> Express roads (1 carriageway, 2- or 3-laned) but not express ways (2 carriageways, minimum 4-laned).


What are those thin blue lines then? 

I know thick blue lines are 2+2 motorway like express roads, basically a motorway without hard shoulder, and i assume thinner blue lines are basically 1+1 with double hard shoulders (half highway), or where in my country these are used as express roads, and not 2+2 without hard shoulder. 

That's what's missing from the map. The rest is fine.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> What are those thin blue lines then?


I think it's the first carriageway of a future 2x2 road. I guess with space reservation.


----------



## tfd543

Surcin-Ostruznica right lane Will finally get a fresh asphalt layer. Works start these days until September.


----------



## No1

New bridge across Danube in Novi Sad


----------



## Kapetan Miki

Possible routes of the proposed new Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad motorway linkup:
This project has most likely been picked up by the Chinese already.


----------



## Uppsala

Kapetan Miki said:


> For all of you map aficionados, here's the latest map of motorway/expressway network in the ex-YU region:



The interesting thing when you look at the map is that the motorways are built in any case almost as they probably would be if Yugoslavia had still existed and been a country. But there are also some minor differences.

One difference would have been the road numbering. All E-numbers would probably have been the same, but the national numbers would have been different. This is not strange. Today's national numbers are adapted to the conditions of modern states.

The most important motorway is still the long motorway that runs from the Karawanken Tunnel at the A-border to Gevgelija at the GR-border. Today it passes through Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and northern Macedonia. And it is actually still very important for all these 4 countries. But if Yugoslavia had remained, it would have been called the A1 all the way. Now it is called A2, A3 and A1. It also has three E-numbers, namely E61, E70 and E75.

But apart from the road numbers, which are more of a detail, what would have been different if Yugoslavia had existed?

Slovenia I think would have looked like it actually does. Here I do not actually believe that there would have been any difference, or very insignificant.

I also think Croatia would have been the same. The only thing I think would have been a little different would have been the two bridges over Sava to Bosnia and Herzegovina. They had probably both been finished today. Otherwise, I think Croatia looks like it would have done if Yugoslavia had existed today.

I also think Serbia would be the same. At least if we imagine the country without Kosovo. Here, however, I see one thing that I think would have been a little different. I think they had a motorway from Niš to Kosovo. Otherwise, I think Serbia would have been the same.

I think northern Macedonia really looked exactly as it does today. I do not think there would have been any difference at all.

Kosovo then. By the way, I do NOT want to take a stand on politics in Kosovo, if anyone is wondering. I think Kosovo would look quite different. It had probably been invested in first building a motorway from Priština to Niš. After that, they had invested in expanding towards Skopje and Albania.

Montenegro I think would have been as it is. Nature is difficult to access. So I think it would have been as it is now, so a project to have a motorway from Belgrade to Bar and that it looked like now, so started some parts.

I also think Bosnia and Herzegovina would have been quite similar. But here I think there are a couple of differences. The motorway bridges over Sava to Croatia had been completed. And perhaps more had been invested in trying to get a direct motorway to Belgrade that had traveled a shorter distance. So that Belgrade and Sarajevo had a good motorway between the cities. But it probably would not have been finished today.

Yes, these are, of course, theories on my part. But this is how I think it would have been.

So overall, I still think that the map is about 90% correct with what it would have been like if Yugoslavia had existed even today.


----------



## Kapetan Miki

And most important thing you forgot, Belgrade bypass would still not be completed hahaha.


----------



## smokiboy

Uppsala, I agree with most of what you said except for Bosnia. I do not think if Yugoslavia had still existed that Bosnia would build a parallel motorway to the A3 (in Croatia). There really would not be a need for a east-west northern Bosnian Motorway from just north of Banja Luka to Bijeljina. But rather today we would probably have a motorway from BL-Sarajevo-Mostar-Coast. Also Sarajevo-Tuzla-Bijeljina and on to Bgd-Zgb Motorway. So for me Bosnia is the big difference, all the rest of the motorway networks of the republics would probably be mostly the same. Also the continuation of the Coastal Motorway to the Albanian border would be complete, as well as the Podgorica-Bgd route.


----------



## Kapetan Miki

Kragujevac-Batocina (A1) expressway .... they're still trying hard for a Guiness record in slowest pace of construction.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Uppsala said:


> The interesting thing when you look at the map is that the motorways are built in any case almost as they probably would be if Yugoslavia had still existed and been a country. But there are also some minor differences.
> 
> One difference would have been the road numbering. All E-numbers would probably have been the same, but the national numbers would have been different. This is not strange. Today's national numbers are adapted to the conditions of modern states.
> 
> The most important motorway is still the long motorway that runs from the Karawanken Tunnel at the A-border to Gevgelija at the GR-border. Today it passes through Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and northern Macedonia. And it is actually still very important for all these 4 countries. But if Yugoslavia had remained, it would have been called the A1 all the way. Now it is called A2, A3 and A1. It also has three E-numbers, namely E61, E70 and E75.
> 
> But apart from the road numbers, which are more of a detail, what would have been different if Yugoslavia had existed?
> 
> Slovenia I think would have looked like it actually does. Here I do not actually believe that there would have been any difference, or very insignificant.
> 
> I also think Croatia would have been the same. The only thing I think would have been a little different would have been the two bridges over Sava to Bosnia and Herzegovina. They had probably both been finished today. Otherwise, I think Croatia looks like it would have done if Yugoslavia had existed today.
> 
> I also think Serbia would be the same. At least if we imagine the country without Kosovo. Here, however, I see one thing that I think would have been a little different. I think they had a motorway from Niš to Kosovo. Otherwise, I think Serbia would have been the same.
> 
> I think northern Macedonia really looked exactly as it does today. I do not think there would have been any difference at all.
> 
> Kosovo then. By the way, I do NOT want to take a stand on politics in Kosovo, if anyone is wondering. I think Kosovo would look quite different. It had probably been invested in first building a motorway from Priština to Niš. After that, they had invested in expanding towards Skopje and Albania.
> 
> Montenegro I think would have been as it is. Nature is difficult to access. So I think it would have been as it is now, so a project to have a motorway from Belgrade to Bar and that it looked like now, so started some parts.
> 
> I also think Bosnia and Herzegovina would have been quite similar. But here I think there are a couple of differences. The motorway bridges over Sava to Croatia had been completed. And perhaps more had been invested in trying to get a direct motorway to Belgrade that had traveled a shorter distance. So that Belgrade and Sarajevo had a good motorway between the cities. But it probably would not have been finished today.
> 
> Yes, these are, of course, theories on my part. But this is how I think it would have been.
> 
> So overall, I still think that the map is about 90% correct with what it would have been like if Yugoslavia had existed even today.


Yes.
In Slovenia, Croatia and Serbia they actually took the plans from what they had back then in Yugoslavia, and reused them as they were all relatively great.
Similar story in my country, but some sections like Miladinovci - Tri Cesmi (Skopje - Stip Motorway) were back then planned as a 2 lane fast road, and nothing more.
Prilep - Bitola is that type of a 2 lane fast road.

Veles - Kadrifakovo, Tri Cesmi - Kocani, Gradsko - Prilep, proposed express road from Smokvica to Strumica (through Valandovo Hill), Podmolje - Struga - Albanian Border Motorway, Rankovce - Kriva Palanka Express Road, and Tri Cesmi - Radovis (Stip - Radovis) Express Road. All of these that i mentioned were project planned, made, in construction, and proposed to be built in the future all post socialism.
The rest is / was basically taken from how they planned it in the socialist era, during Yugoslavia.
And of course Serbia wouldn't have had Belgrade bypass if Yugoslavia existed today, because back then not everyone had vehicles, and the only ones that transited were the Turkish Gastarbeiters, and some people going to and from Belgrade.

A1 would have of course been completed, all the way from Slovenia to my country, and the other proposed / planned motorways during yugoslav times.


----------



## smokiboy

@wild Boy - tell me, is there really enough traffic to justify a parallel (to A1) expressway from Skopje to Shtip?


----------



## No1

First video of construcion motorway between Valjevo and highway A2 in central and western Serbia.


----------



## No1

Reconstruction of highway west of Belgrade to Batrovci, this part was open for traffic in 1977 and i think that it was never fully reconstructed and was in poor condition.


----------



## Uppsala

No1 said:


> Reconstruction of highway west of Belgrade to Batrovci, this part was open for traffic in 1977 and i think that it was never fully reconstructed and was in poor condition.



The motorway was not in such catastrophically poor condition. I have seen worse motorways in other countries. But it was clearly in need of maintenance, so it is very good that they are refreshing this motorway, because it is needed.

If you come on the E70 from Ljublana to Belgrade, as everyone knows, the motorway is all the way. All the way in Slovenia and Croatia, the motorway is in good condition. So when you go over from HR-border, you have noticed a certain difference. The asphalt on the Serbian part is in poorer condition. When continuing after the HR border in the Serbian part, the road has been more bumpy than it was in Slovenia and Croatia. It is precisely that the motorway has been bumpy which is the first thing you have noticed in the Serbian part.

In this way, many people can unfortunately get a slightly wrong idea about the Serbian motorways. It has been perceived as if the road standard in Serbia is worse than it really is. We know that Serbia has motorways that are new and very fresh, but you will not notice this here.

So it is good that now also the motorway between Belgrade and HR border is being renovated, the Serbian part between Ljublana and Belgrade will be at least as nice as it is in Slovenia and Croatia, after this renovation even better


----------



## SRC_100

Well done! After the completion of the works, it seems that it will be the best motorway in Europe, and maybe in the world  


Uppsala said:


> The motorway was not in such catastrophically poor condition. I have seen worse motorways in other countries. But it was clearly in need of maintenance, so it is very good that they are refreshing this motorway, because it is needed.


I agree with you... I drove few times b/n HR/SRB border and Belgrade, and hundrets times b/n H/SRB border and Belgrade and the first one was little bit better let say 10-15 years ago, I mean the old parts of A1 was worse.


----------



## Uppsala

SRC_100 said:


> Posle zakljucenja radove izgleda da to biće najbolji autoput u evropi, a moze i u svetu
> 
> Slažem se s tobom, na primer najgori autopute u evropi ili u svetu su u poljsku države ali tam sve ce biti najgorje, jer ovo je usrana zemlja sa usranim ljudima



Ne mislim da drugi cene ako pišemo na jeziku koji nije engleski.


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
Sorry, I forgot in which thread I`m


----------



## Uppsala

SRC_100 said:


> 🔼 🔼
> Sorry, I forgot in which thread I`m



It's OK! Everyone can make mistakes! And I've seen you change it to English afterwards


----------



## No1

New video of construction Moravian highway through Central Serbia-84 brigdes, 112 km long.


----------



## The Wild Boy

No1 said:


> New video of construction Moravian highway through Central Serbia-84 brigdes, 112 km long.


Finally, it was about time. 


This will skip travel times from my country to Montenegro / BiH by a lot, and this is like the big bypass of Belgrade (it's how I'd call it), since we won't have to go all the way to Belgrade if we'd like to go to Montenegro / BiH. 

Since there's not a lot of KM lengths in question, will they manage to finish this motorway in 4 - 5 years? 
I can also see that most of the terrain is flat here.


----------



## Alex_ZR

The Wild Boy said:


> Finally, it was about time.
> 
> 
> This will skip travel times from my country to Montenegro / BiH by a lot, and this is like the big bypass of Belgrade (it's how I'd call it), since we won't have to go all the way to Belgrade if we'd like to go to Montenegro / BiH.


Why would anyone from Macedonia go all the way to Belgrade to go to Montenegro/BiH? Ordinary roads don't exist?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Alex_ZR said:


> Why would anyone from Macedonia go all the way to Belgrade to go to Montenegro/BiH? Ordinary roads don't exist?


Yes they do, but some prefer going longer distances, for example if one has a friend or relative that lives in Belgrade, basically many reasons why but yes you're right, 98% would just use the ordinary roads, but now with a motorway it's going to be much faster, safer and better connection of important corridors.


----------



## YU-AMC

The Wild Boy said:


> Yes they do, but some prefer going longer distances, for example if one has a friend or relative that lives in Belgrade, basically many reasons why but yes you're right, 98% would just use the ordinary roads, but now with a motorway it's going to be much faster, safer and better connection of important corridors.


Someone told me way back that E75 Pojate - Dubrovnik was planned in the 70s/80s, but I could be wrong .


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> I can also see that most of the terrain is flat here.


It is almost completely flat, but a lot of readjustment of the river course is needed. I'm not sure if 5 years is enough for the whole motorway.


----------



## No1

Central Serbia urban settlements are situated mostly in river valleys and surrounding hills and mountins.For example, highway Beograd-Nis-North Macedonia follow South and Great Morava rivers and than go deep in mountin area but only on one place go through gorge. Nature put in Serbia natural roads from ancient times through surrounidng mountins. That is reason why is much easier make roads through Serbia than other parts of Haemus(Balkan). If you look on map of Hameus everybody will see that is seprated in 2 halfs whit mountins "wall" in middle that go from albanian coast)Adriatic sea) through southern and east Serbia and N. Macedonia, Bulgaria and Romania to Black sea. In broader picture it go from Black sea to Alps and Ligurian sea around french-italian border. There is literaly hills and montins wall. which separated CEE from Italy and south Hameus(Balkan). Nature make that Serbia is easiet way and shortest to go through that mountins wall from west and north Europe to east Mediterranean and Levant(Asia and Africa) because of river valleys which go in south-north direction in Serbia like Great and South Morava and Ibar.











Highway Beograd-Cacak-Krusevac is partaly former Ibar road, name derivied from Ibar river.
Highway Cacak-Pozega follow West Morava river.
Highway Nis-Bulgarian border partaly follow Nisava river.

And there is bunch of smaller mountin rivers which traverse all this roads. If i decide about names of highways i will call them by rivers but i don't decide.
So on Moravian highway there is bunch of smaller rivers which need of flow regulation during construction of highway.


----------



## sponge_bob

You can get an idea of the river problem by following the dashed line here.









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## No1

Some talks about construction of Preljina-Pozega highway without blond lady which is now on some other place in our new government. You will see young and handsome guy, great expert.


----------



## Theijs

No1 said:


> Some talks about construction of Preljina-Pozega highway without blond lady which is now on some other place in our new government. You will see young and handsome guy, great expert.


The new minister of infrastructure in Serbia is Tomislav Momirovic, a young minister, only 37 years old who studied at the law faculty.


----------



## No1

Very intelligent boy, picture showing. Everyone can see that intelligent face and eye and everything. Serbian highways are in good hands.

OK, let see something else, this is part of highways from Nish to North Macedonia which created some turbulence in this thread: Yes, there is some work on reparations:


----------



## smokiboy

I hope you mean repairs, and not reparations.


----------



## No1

I mean both in some way, but yeah, repairs.


----------



## MichiH

No1 said:


> Very intelligent boy, picture showing. Everyone can see that intelligent face and eye and everything. Serbian highways are in good hands.


 I get it. You are kidding


----------



## No1

New video of construction highway Preljina-Pozega, tunnel and bridge across West Morava river


----------



## smokiboy

New video from Sasa Nikolic of the future A1 interchange with the Beograd Bypass Motorway at Bubanj Potok.
(For orientation the Ikea parking lot is visible in the distance at 1:20).


----------



## Loranga

Probably been asked before, but had there been any plans to put all available resources on finishing the A2 between Požega and Boljare instead of building, for example, the A5 simultaneously?


----------



## smokiboy

No, there has never been any talk of prioritizing A2 over A5 or and other motorway. In fact completing A2 to MNE border is the lowest of priorities. Many of the already planned motorways will be built before A2 is extended south. I don't see A2 being completed in at least ten years.


----------



## Arnorian

Loranga said:


> Probably been asked before, but had there been any plans to put all available resources on finishing the A2 between Požega and Boljare instead of building, for example, the A5 simultaneously?


These is no point finishing A2 to the border anytime soon. Montenegro is no able to finance its expressway to meet it at the border. Even the financing of the next section from Mateševo to Andrijevica is questionable. The planned expressway, from where A2 will stop after this current phase at Požega towards Bosnia, section Požega-Mačkat, will do more to shorten the drive to Montenegro. Red U/C, magenta planned sections I was referring to.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Does anyone know why this express road (fast road) ends here:








Miseluk · 14 MIŠELUK 2, 21132, Petrovaradin, Južno-bački okrug, Serbia


★★★★★ · Car racing track




goo.gl





Was this part of a planned express road from Novi Sad through Ruma and to Sabac?

As far as i can see on the motorway network, iirc there's supposed to be a motorway from Novi Sad to Sabac now.

And btw, this spot is popular in Novi Sad (for those that don't know) for street races.


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> Does anyone know why this express road (fast road) ends here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miseluk · 14 MIŠELUK 2, 21132, Petrovaradin, Južno-bački okrug, Serbia
> 
> 
> ★★★★★ · Car racing track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this part of a planned express road from Novi Sad through Ruma and to Sabac?
> 
> As far as i can see on the motorway network, iirc there's supposed to be a motorway from Novi Sad to Sabac now.
> 
> And btw, this spot is popular in Novi Sad (for those that don't know) for street races.


It's not an expressway, just a street. It will connect there to the planned Ruma-Novi Sad-Zrenjanin exressway/motorway that will run parallel to the road 21 at that point.


----------



## Nicisyyo

The Wild Boy said:


> Does anyone know why this express road (fast road) ends here:
> 
> Was this part of a planned express road from Novi Sad through Ruma and to Sabac?


Back in the late 70s there were plans where that was supposed to be starting point of main highway A1 route down to Belgrade, apart from that short section there's another one near Maradik which was built in half profile. Thankfully they scraped that idea and chose northern route.


----------



## No1

Video showing construction of tunnel on section of highway Preljina-Pozega in western Serbia






Until highway is not finished now is reconstructed road from Preljina to Zlatibor mountin


----------



## YU-AMC

Batrovci - Belgrade new pavement.


----------



## No1

Beograd bypass new videos of construction work,


----------



## smokiboy

New videos on the history of two motorways in Serbia. From Public Roads Company of Serbia (Javno preduzeće Putevi Srbije).

Motorway Miloš Veliki:





Beograd Bypass


----------



## The Wild Boy

Happy new 2021 guys!

May 2021 bring joy, health, happiness, luck and may all wishes be fulfilled!
And of course, no more covid!

Hoping to see more important projects in Serbia inaugurated and built in the period of 2021 / 2022!

Wish you all the best, 
your dear forum member.


----------



## smokiboy

Source: eKapija 20.01.2021.

*Preparation of Project for High-speed Route Sombor-Kikinda Begins – Works to Start in September*

The mayor of Sombor, Antonio Ratkovic, and his expert associates have met with the design team of MHM-Projekt d.o.o. Novi Sad, which has been hired to prepare the project of the high-speed route Sombor-Kikinda. The topic at the working meeting was the potential location of the route, which will pass through the territory of Sombor.

The high-speed route will go from Backi Breg to Nakovo and connect two countries bordering Serbia, Hungary to the northwest and Romania to the east.

The planned route will largely facility the communication, accelerate the development of the economy and make it easier for residents from all places along said route to travel, it is said on the city’s website.

The state has set aside EUR 100 million for the construction of the traffic route, the beginning of the works is expected in September 2021, and the plan is for the construction to be completed within two and a half years.


----------



## Le Clerk

smokiboy said:


> Source: eKapija 20.01.2021.
> 
> *Preparation of Project for High-speed Route Sombor-Kikinda Begins – Works to Start in September*
> 
> The mayor of Sombor, Antonio Ratkovic, and his expert associates have met with the design team of MHM-Projekt d.o.o. Novi Sad, which has been hired to prepare the project of the high-speed route Sombor-Kikinda. The topic at the working meeting was the potential location of the route, which will pass through the territory of Sombor.
> 
> The high-speed route will go from Backi Breg to Nakovo and connect two countries bordering Serbia, Hungary to the northwest and Romania to the east.
> 
> The planned route will largely facility the communication, accelerate the development of the economy and make it easier for residents from all places along said route to travel, it is said on the city’s website.
> 
> The state has set aside EUR 100 million for the construction of the traffic route, the beginning of the works is expected in September 2021, and the plan is for the construction to be completed within two and a half years.


What does it mean "high speed route"? Expressway or motorway?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Le Clerk said:


> What does it mean "high speed route"? Expressway or motorway?


----------



## Adrian.02

The interesting part is that nothing is planned on the romanian side(I'm talking about a Timișoara-Jimbolia-Lunga-SRB border expressway)


----------



## Le Clerk

Alex_ZR said:


>


What this means? Motorway?



Adrian.02 said:


> The interesting part is that nothing is planned on the romanian side(I'm talking about a Timișoara-Jimbolia-Lunga-SRB border expressway)


Romania had an agreement with Serbia on Timisoara-Moravita-Pancevo motorway. For the Timisoara-Moravita there is a FS+TD ongoing which will probably be completed this year, and a tender for works could follow in 2022. So in the end Romania could build a motorway Timisoara-Moravita and Serbia will build Kikinda-Sombor. Not very good correlation I must say.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Le Clerk said:


> What this means? Motorway?


Expressway, no hard shoulders, max speed 100.


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> Further south I encountered a van followed by 5 Hungarian police cars and one Serbian police car. I wonder what was he transporting:


My guess, Marinko Magda, the hitman:






Srpski Džek Trbosek uskoro izlazi iz mađarskog zatvora? Veruje se da je ubio 14 ljudi i dece, ali niko zapravo ne zna da li je to TAČAN BROJ NJEGOVIH ŽRTAVA


Posle 27 godina provedenih u zatvoru, jedan od najnemilosrdnijih serijskih ubica iz Srbije <a href="https://www.blic.rs/marinko-magda" id="c3205601-319d-4859-8885-723af1be53ed">Marinko Magda</a>, mogao bi da bude pušten iz zatvora u Segedinu.




www.blic.rs


----------



## Qtya

The Wild Boy said:


> If this convoy was headed towards my country, then it's most likely the "anti - emigrant" police situated between Demir Kapija and all the way to the Greek Border.
> Around that area, you can see many Hungarian and Czech police patrolling and preventing the illegal transportation of emigrants.
> 
> Hungarian and Czech police have been in my county since around the beginning of the emigrant crisis, so the previous government signed a deal with Hungary and the Czech Republic so they can have them guard and prevent illegal transportation and smuggling of emigrants. They also use Drones, Thermal Cameras and other type of equipment. I've seen them around the new stretch of A1 from Demir Kapija to Smokvica, near Dojran Lake and near Evzoni Border.
> 
> If that convoy was headed somewhere else then, idk.
> 
> Maybe Serbia has signed deal with Hungary and / or other countries to have them guard the areas near the borders with my country or Bulgaria, to prevent illegal emigrant transportation and smuggling.
> 
> Again I'm not 100% Sure, but i don't see any other reason why Hungarian police would go towards my country or Bulgaria.


Definitely not.

It was in the Hungarian news lately that the notorious assassin Marinko Magda will be put on parole this FEB, after 27 years, but will be immediately transferred to Serbia where he is going to serve another 40 years of his life. Bogdymol probably spotted the transfer convoy.


----------



## Uppsala

Qtya said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> It was in the Hungarian news lately that the notorious assisin Marinko Magda will be put on parole this Ferb, after 27 years, but will be immediately transferred to Serbia where he is going to serve another 40 years of his life. Bogdymol probably spotted the transfer convoy.



So first would Marinko Magda serve 27 years in Hungarian prison? And these 27 years are over? And then Marinko Magda will now serve 40 years in Serbian prison?

In such cases, there will be a total of 67 years in prison.

He will be over 90 years old when he is released then.


----------



## Qtya

Yupp. Very bad guy.


----------



## No1

Intersection Bubanj Potok, new video,


----------



## No1

Tunnel Trbushani and brirgde across Western Morava river on section of highway under construction Preljina-Pozega


----------



## No1

Start of construction Moravian highway in Central Serbia:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Finally, it was about time. 

Also, damn that's a lot of bridges. Any renders of how those bridges will look like? Will they be normal concrete bridges, or?


----------



## nikicakica

No renders. Normal concrete bridges, 99%.


----------



## No1

Construction of expressway from Valjevo to highway Knyaz Milosh in central Serbia,


----------



## No1

More on contruction of highway from Preljina to Pozega,


----------



## Adrian.02

When this section opens,the route towards Montenegro will be even easier!


----------



## The Wild Boy

Adrian.02 said:


> When this section opens,the route towards Montenegro will be even easier!


Yes indeed. But Montenegro has to do it's part too.


----------



## Adrian.02

The Wild Boy said:


> Yes indeed. But Montenegro has to do it's part too.


True!I am waiting for the day when I will be able to drive 100% on motorways from Timișoara(RO) to Bar(MNE)(or at least from Belgrade to Bar😁).


----------



## Robertkc

No1 said:


> More on contruction of highway from Preljina to Pozega,


President Vučić was quoted on b92 yesterday as saying this section will be open by the end of the year (by Sveti Nikola to be precise)....they've got a lot of work to do between now and then!


----------



## threo2k

Adrian.02 said:


> True!I am waiting for the day when I will be able to drive 100% on motorways from Timișoara(RO) to Bar(MNE)(or at least from Belgrade to Bar😁).


I am also waiting for this day to drive full motorway from Belgrade to Bar, but god knows when this will be possible..


----------



## Uppsala

threo2k said:


> I am also waiting for this day to drive full motorway from Belgrade to Bar, but god knows when this will be possible..



But the construction of a motorway is also underway in Montenegro. So if they in Serbia only make sure to reach the Montenegrin border, then it should probably go well to at least connect the Serbian and Montenegrin motorways with each other.


----------



## Arnorian

The funding for the continuation of construction in Montenegro is doubtful. Mateševo-Andrijevica maybe, but beyond that... It would be more useful for both the internal traffic in Serbia and the traffic heading to Montenegro to first build the first phase of the Požega-Kotroman expressway to Mačkat.


----------



## nikicakica

Tender procedure for the first section of Niš-Priština motorway has started. It is a 5.2km section between A1 and Merošina and it will be built as a full profile motorway. Estimated price is 20.6 M€ without VAT. Offers can be submitted by May 25th.


----------



## The Wild Boy

So from here:








R7 · R7, Trudë


R7, Trudë




goo.gl




The motorway should continue from Pristina towards Serbia, right?

I just looked at the map, and Serbia has more mountains on where the motorway could run, so the terrain there is much harder.










I would guess, a route like this one?









There's already a fast road (as shown on the picture) and that can just get widened to a full motorway profile, and the trumpet interchange as well.

Btw, the drawing on the first image is purely drawn out of hand. Not meant to be realistic and accurate.


----------



## Arnorian

The full circle of the Belgrade beltway finally in an official document.


----------



## Namibija

I somehow become obsessed with the Belgrade Ring Road, and it is a pity that this city has really nice geographical position and even if it is expensive, it would be really nice for largest city of former Yugoslavia to finish this project.

I am also, a little bit disappointed that Belgrade is the only metropolis of Eastern Europe that still does not have a metro system, which was supposed to be finished decades ago. But that is the related to another topic.

Regarding this ring road, Serbia is in a full swing when motorway construction is about, and I hope that this project will be on schedule in next few years.


----------



## Dikan011

A project maybe not significant enough for this thread, neither a motorway or an expressway, yet somehow still interesting - last week, construction started on a new city boulevard that will connect New Belgrade with A2 motorway/Belgrade motorway bypass .

It's 7,9km long and project cost is roughly ~70 million euros. Construction awarded to China's CCCC.












What makes it interesting for me, Serbia's new ~250 million euro, 60,000 capacity national stadium is slated to be built adjacent to this new road. On the wings of a good start to the 2022 World Cup qualifying campaign, it's been announced that construction starts this year apparently.


----------



## smokiboy

Sorry for the off topic, but that is a terrible location for the stadium.


----------



## AnelZ

Fully agree on it.

In Sarajevo it is the same thing. At first it was planned to build a national stadium (doesn't matter how plausible it is being built) near the main city road (which also have bus stops) and near tram stations (400m away from two stations) and having a decent population in a 1 km radius but still not near residential area but now it is moved towards a location near the Sarajevo bypass which is detached from the city and as such doesn't have any public transportation to it (almost 3 km away from a tram station along unurbanised part of the city) as well as the local road being very narrow and inadequte, althought a trumpet interchange is being planned near it. Basically, if you don't drive you will have hard time getting to the stadium which is absurd.


----------



## stickedy

smokiboy said:


> Sorry for the off topic, but that is a terrible location for the stadium.


The tram is not that far away, hopefully they extend the line to the stadium then.


----------



## smokiboy

They are planning to build a rail line to the stadium for the regional Beo/BG voz. From Zemun on the main line then to the airport, Surćin, stadium, and to Obrenovac. Although the stadium will be beside the Beograd Ring Road the only other road will be the new road as mentioned above. 7 km away from the edge of Novi Beograd. Unbelievable!


----------



## kostas97

Arnorian said:


> Everybody gets a certificate in Serbian and English.


I have heard that many Croatians, Bosnians, Romanians and other neighbouring countries come to Serbia to get vaccinated for covid, is that true?? Also, how much do these people pay in order to get vaccinated??


----------



## smokiboy

It is true. Free of charge.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Another "discovery" i found:








E763 · E763, Beograd, Serbia


E763, Beograd, Serbia




goo.gl




So this road on the image, actually seems to be a motorway, which connects to the Belgrade Bypass. It is a motorway for a short distance, but it's not marked on the map as such. Afterwards, the road continues as a 2+1 road.
Given that i see signs pointing at the city Cacak, this must have been the old route connecting Belgrade and Cacak, right?
Did they have plans to turn this into a full motorway? Was this another project / plan of Socialist Yugoslavia that never happened?

I think the best route for a motorway to Cacak would've been Belgrade - Arandzelovac - Cacak, but the A2 that is now takes a bigger detour and goes on a longer route. I guess they had a reason why they choose that route of A2.

Another thing that i see on the GPS is that there's still plenty of people using that E763 road. Maybe to bypass the tolls, or?


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> Given that i see signs pointing at the city Cacak, this must have been the old route connecting Belgrade and Cacak, right?


Yes.


The Wild Boy said:


> Did they have plans to turn this into a full motorway? Was this another project / plan of Socialist Yugoslavia that never happened?


This is much newer.


The Wild Boy said:


> Another thing that i see on the GPS is that there's still plenty of people using that E763 road. Maybe to bypass the tolls, or?


Some of that, for some settlements it's closer using this route.


----------



## Namibija

kostas97 said:


> I have heard that many Croatians, Bosnians, Romanians and other neighbouring countries come to Serbia to get vaccinated for covid, is that true?? Also, how much do these people pay in order to get vaccinated??


Macedonians to show their gratitude for free vaccination of in Serbia, gave free tolls for citizens of Serbia on all motorways in Northern Macedonia.


----------



## tasosGR

The new expresway to A2 bypasses this.
I do not understand what it is and I wanted to ask for a long time ...









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on April 1, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

Namibija said:


> Macedonians to show their gratitude for free vaccination of in Serbia, gave free tolls for citizens of Serbia on all motorways in Northern Macedonia.


True, our government is considering that and i think it's a step in the right direction.
Only good thing i can say about our government lol.


----------



## lampsakos21

tasosGR said:


> The new expresway to A2 bypasses this.
> I do not understand what it is and I wanted to ask for a long time ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on April 1, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com


it is an etno selo - relax agritourism touristic complex , with park lakes and horses . 
It is called Ergel -Surčin .
Nice place to hang out and relax


----------



## Dikan011

I realize I'm gonna sound a little like Delboy from "Only Fools & Horses" now.....this time next year (Q2 2022) there should be two Danube bridges under simultaneous construction in Novi Sad, one part the new bypass expressway and the other extension of existing Europe boulevard.

Aerial path of the Europe boulevard bridge...


----------



## lampsakos21

*Drobnjak does not give up on the idea for vignete tolls: "It is dangerous to implement it on Ibarska highway track ,because it would drive away trucks" *
*Due to the large number of vehicles and trucks, traffic is unsafe on that section of the highway*
Acting Director of Roads of Serbia Zoran Drobnjak stated that on *vignettes will not be introduced highways in Serbia, as the toll collection system per kilometer traveled is much fairer and cheaper for drivers, *which is applied in our country, but that toll collection on highways should be considered for heavy trucks via video surveillance.
Drobnjak said that while visiting Uranka on TV K1 and explained that, *above all, he meant the Ibar highway, where traffic is unsafe due to the large number of vehicles and trucks, and that toll collection would force trucks over 12.5 tons to use the highway. *
- We are watching, not to introduce a vignette, but to set up portals to record the vehicle when it enters the highway somewhere and where it exits. *That way, we will see how many kilometers have been covered and he will receive an invoice to pay for it - *stated Drobnjak.
He explained that this system of video surveillance differs from vignettes in that one does not buy a vignette *, that is, a sticker for the use of the highway in a certain period of time, but the toll would again be paid per kilometer traveled.*
Drobnjak adds that, for example, in Hungary, there is a toll collection system through video surveillance, *by paying at a gas station or some other place to use the highway for a certain period of time, as with vignettes, but not to buy a vignette. *
Speaking about the construction of highways in Serbia, Drobnjak says that the construction of seven or eight new roads will begin this year, which will be fast roads or highways in the length of 300 to 400 km, which will be completed in the coming years.
When it comes to the renewal of the road network, he says that this year, about 300 km of roads will be worked on through loans from foreign banks, as well as another 700 to 800 km of reconstruction of roads from domestic funds. Drobnjak stated that more than 1,000 km of roads in the country are renewed every year, as well as that about 250 million euros are used for this purpose alone from the toll.
He says that a total of 700 or 800 million euros will be invested in the construction and reconstruction of roads this year, of which 300 to 350 million will be for the reconstruction and another 400 million euros for the construction of new sections.
*in the video that is within the article they say that there were some delays during the last days due to huge amount of earthworks on some tunnel and there is no problem with the stability or the ventilation of the tunnel structure. They also mention that the Belgrade bypass curently under construction will be completed by 2022 December
Source in serbian


----------



## keber

President Vučić said not long ago that by the end of the year 2021 he expects that A2 Preljina-Požega will be finished (in 8 and a half months). Looking at April 1st Sentinel satelite imagery this promise seems very unfounded. Just two out of three tunnels are in construction, far from completion, a bridge over Morava and this is more or less everything. Even Chinese can't do that in just 2/3 of a year.








Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on April 1, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## nikicakica

His words shouldn't be taken seriously. Everybody can see that it's impossible to complete that section by the end of this year. Works on Laz tunnel started in January 2020 and some 700 meters have been dug out of about 2750. Also deadline for the section is 3 years. And then someone should believe that this section will be opened by the end of year. 
Funniest thing is when he discusses in front of cameras completion date with a Chinese manager, whether it will be opened on December 19th 2021 or January 7th 2022.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Seriously guys? You shouldn't believe what politicians say.

We'd be lucky if we get at least 20% of what was promised.

This is just too much promises, lies, empty words and what not.

I'm very skeptical about this massive motorway network that is planned in Serbia. Or maybe i get a wrong view, and things really work out as they should.
In my country, dozens of governments have changed and for 25 years we have been given nothing but lies and empty words and promises... We're already in the 9th year of construction on Kičevo - Ohrid motorway, and it's been delayed again. Every year more and more tolls for ~160 km long motorway (A1), and then we question ourselves and blame Serbs for traffic jams on the tolls... No, the problem are our politicians trying to milk every possible penny. But the bigger problem is us not doing anything about this mess we live in.

Don't get me wrong, i like to see both countries develop, who doesn't but the truth is different. Hopefully one day things will change for real.

Croatia was lucky that it's first 2 governments actually seriously invested in the motorway network, and now it's all paying back (profit prom tolls and increased tourists because of the great and vast motorway network). Similar could be said about Slovenia as well.

Sometimes we have to look at things from a different perspective. Not much is mentioned about money laundering, corruption and sudden price increases on motorway projects. Almost every 2nd motorway project in Serbia (and probably in the Balkans too) has been a subject of money laundering, corruption and sudden price increase.

I don't need to mention Belgrade Waterfront, a classic scam...
( And Skopje 2014)


----------



## Dikan011

Scam or not, apartments in Belgrade Waterfront project are selling for up to ~9,000 euros per square meter, more than anywhere else in Eastern & Central Europe.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Dikan011 said:


> Scam or not, apartments in Belgrade Waterfront project are selling for up to ~9,000 euros per square meter, more than anywhere else in Eastern & Central Europe.


And the average salary of a Serbian Citizen? 200 - 300 EUR.

Oh hey, let's build more rich apartments for the oligarchs, who cares about the poor people.

Someone will have to pay those cheap facades, built in conjunction with the "Arabs". There's no Arabs... At the end the average citizen will have to pay the wrong actions of the politicians. 

And sure building these motorways is a must thing, but the government has to care about the life of the average citizen and the condition someone lives in, not about the personal needs of the politicians (how they aways look forward to stealing more money from the poor... )

These are facts.


----------



## Dikan011

Your data is somewhat outdated, my friend.

Anyways, there's plenty of affordable housing being built too, my bartender friend just bought a nice place in Zemun, near the Mihailo Pupin bridge. His wife is a cop so they'll maybe even get a place for "free" under a housing program for interior ministry employees.

So, no worries.


----------



## Dikan011

Good news for often neglected eastern Serbia...



> 07.04.2021. |
> 
> *Reconstruction of the Donji Milanovac-Kladovo road has been announced*
> 
> The President of Serbia, Aleksandar Vučić, announced that the reconstruction of the road Donji Milanovac-Kladovo, in the length of 60 kilometers, will begin in a day. The goal, as he said today in Batajnica, is to increase the arrival of tourists in Kladovo, Negotin and Donji Milanovac by renewing that very damaged road, but also to increase the number of people from that area who work abroad and who want to return. they have a place to return to. Vučić added that the renovation of that road will be important for bringing new investments. He also reminded of the planned construction of a fast road that will go to Pozarevac, Veliki Gradiste, Golubac and Donji Milanovac.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Kladovo-Negotin is also in a bad shape. 
What I like about Serbia is that there are a lot of high standart two-lane roads (with bypasses, on- and off ramps, etc.). Were they build before 1990? For example Negotin-Zajecar-Paracin.


----------



## Dikan011

Just another day in Serbia....

Vehicle carrying Pantsir-S surface to air missile system rolled over on Belgrade bypass earlier today. No fatalities but about 20 million dollars worth of damage....oh well, shit happens.











On the subject of Belgrade's bypass, new video ...


----------



## Nac. Park. Šumice

Taxpayers' money wisely spent ✅
Vertical of incompetency established ✅
Chain of responsibility non-existent ✅

Conclusion: We are our biggest enemy, the "shit happens" mantra does not impress me...


----------



## Dikan011

Long ago promised Kragujevac northern bypass project moving forward slowly, along with plans for a new expressway linking the city with Morava corridor (E-761 or A5) and the new Kraljevo-Morava airport:



> 9. april 2021.
> *A working group has been formed for the construction of the northern bypass around Kragujevac *
> 
> The constitutive session of the Working Group for monitoring and realization of the project "Construction of the northern bypass around Kragujevac and construction of the state road IA row from Kragujevac to the connection with the state road IA-A5 (E-761) in Mrcajevci" was held today at the Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure. headed by Minister Tomislav Momirović. The members of the Working Group are along with representatives of the ministry, PE Roads of Serbia and the director of the Corridor of Serbia Aleksandar Antic and mayors with teams of local governments from Kragujevac, Kraljevo, Cacak and Knic, it is stated on the website of the Ministry of Construction, Traffic and Infrastructure. The preparation of planning and project documentation for this road is in progress, and the beginning of preparatory works is expected at the end of 2021. The construction of the northern bypass around Kragujevac is an extremely important project, because the bypass will connect the most important entry-exit routes with the planned route: state road IB row no. 24 Batočina-Kragujevac-Kraljevo, state road IB row no. 25 Kragujevac-Topola, state road IIA row no. 177 Kragujevac-Gornji Milanovac and the exit branch of the state road IB row no. 24 Batočina-Kragujevac-Kraljevo, towards Kraljevo and Čačak. The construction of the northern bypass around Kragujevac will lead to the full expression of the favorable traffic-geographical position and favorable traffic accessibility of the city and its importance in the region and the country. The state road IA of the order from Kragujevac to the connection with the state road IA-A5 (E-761) in Mrčajevci, which will connect the state road IA-A5 (E-761) - section Pojate-Preljina with the Northern bypass of the city of Kragujevac, will contribute to general progress infrastructure investments and acceleration of the overall economic development of the gravity area, as well as reduction of travel time, better driving conditions and improvement of road traffic.


----------



## Adrian.02

What is the deadline for the completion of the Zrenjanin bypass?


----------



## nikicakica

For the section currently U/C it was in 2019 AFAIK.
Remaining section hasn't been tendered yet.


----------



## BL2

pascalwithvespa95 said:


> Kladovo-Negotin is also in a bad shape.
> What I like about Serbia is that there are a lot of high standart two-lane roads (with bypasses, on- and off ramps, etc.). *Were they build before 1990? *For example Negotin-Zajecar-Paracin.


yes, they are from Yugoslavia times.


----------



## Dikan011

A2 motorway, Preljina-Pozega section:


----------



## Dikan011

Another expensive, decades-delayed project is finally getting off the ground - *Belgrade-Sarajevo motorway. *

With help of our Turkish friends, construction has already begun in Serbia on what will eventually be a two-prong, "Hungaroring"-style motorway. Bosnia has just reached its own seperate agreement with Turkey last month and construction should start there soon too.

Cost of Serbia's section is estimated at just over 1 billion euros, while Bosnia's potentially even more, bringing the total cost to somewhere between 2 and 2,5 billion euros.











So in some not too distant future, even some ordinary soul from Belgrade such as myself, with no access to a business jet, will finally be able to pop down to Sarajevo for some "cevapi u somunu" and be back home in time for dinner 🤣

Vucic on recent Covid-19 vaccine donation flight to Muslim-Croat Federation:


----------



## Theijs

To which motorway route your refer?
Beograd - Kotroman - Sarajevo or Beograd - Sremska Rača - Sarajevo?
I thought the route via Kotroman had been agreed as highway.


----------



## Dikan011

No, the new spatial plan foresees a motorway.....


----------



## Dikan011

It's interesting, looks like we're slowly building a Moscow-style *CKAD* (*Ц*ентральная *к*ольцевая *а*втомобильная *д*орога, ) around Belgrade - ie. a five hundred kilometer long roundabout around the city:


Fruska Gora Corridor to the west (already U/C)
Novi Sad -Zrenjanin-Vrsac to the north
"Vozd Karadjodje" motorway to the south
Pancevo-Kovin-Smederevo with new Danube bridge to the east

It's almost looking realistic to be completed by ~2035.
Prabably even have it finished before Belgrade's bypass motorway 😂 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dikan011

Some rare aerial footage of Belgrade's Red Army Bridge (aka. "Pancevacki" bridge)

It's really not in greatest shape, but no major ovehaul can happen until the new "Visnjicki" bridge is built further downstream.


----------



## SRC_100

Dikan011 said:


>


Ćevapi...


----------



## tasosGR

cevapi on the plane!!!


----------



## Namibija

Dikan011 said:


> Vucic on recent Covid-19 vaccine donation flight to Muslim-Croat Federation:


Oh @CrazySerb, I knew it was you all the time, it is not Muslim-Croat Federation it is called Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina, and you know that, but of course you are using these international topics for sharing your own crazy vision of things.

I hope they will ban you again


----------



## Dikan011

First gas station on A2 motorway opened the other day...




























It's the first of a few...


----------



## stickedy

Is there a (big) price difference for fuel between the motorway gas stations and the "normal" ones in Serbia?


----------



## Robertkc

stickedy said:


> Is there a (big) price difference for fuel between the motorway gas stations and the "normal" ones in Serbia?


No - I've not seen more then 2-3 rsd per litre difference (on unleaded/benzin).


----------



## Dikan011

Something big happening tomorrow morning - El Presidente Vucic meeting with Chinese Shandong-Hi Speed group representatives. Chinese ambassador to Serbia to be present as well.

Maybe related to Pozega-Boljare contract ?


----------



## Arnorian

Could be Bubanj Potok-Pančevo.


----------



## Дisiдent

Arnorian said:


> Could be Bubanj Potok-Pančevo.


Pls god.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Evidently it was an announcement that Valjevo - Lajkovac will be completed in November 2022, a year ahead of schedule:









Izgradnja brze saobraćajnice Valjevo-Lajkovac biće gotova 2022. godine?


Izgradnja brze saobraćajnice Valjevo-Lajkovac biće završena do kraja novembra 2022. godine, što je više od godinu ranije od predviđenog roka, izjavio je danas izvršni direktor kompanije Shandong Hi-Speed Group, Meng Jan, u razgovoru




www.ekapija.com





It's becoming visible on Google Maps: Google Maps


----------



## Dikan011

Sorry, was a bit depressed, news not what I had hoped for, so forgot to update the thread...

But I guess it won't be Shandong Hi-Speed that will build the remaining A2 sections, but our old friend, China Road & Bridge Corp. They will soon be in position to start moving their equipment from Montenegro to Serbia.




> *SDHS to complete Valjevo-Lajkovac road project in Serbia by Nov 2022*
> 
> BELGRADE (Serbia), June 2 (SeeNews) – China's Shandong Hi-Speed Group (SDHS) plans to complete the construction of the Valjevo-Lajkovac high-speed road in central Serbia by November 2022, executive director Meng Yang said.
> 
> The construction of the road will be completed more than a year ahead of schedule, Yang said during a meeting with Serbian president Aleksandar Vucic on Tuesday in Belgrade, the president's office said in a press release.
> 
> *During the meeting, SDHS expressed interest in the projects for the construction of the Belgrade-Zrenjanin motorway and Zrenjanin-Novi Sad high-speed road, as well as bypass roads in Gornji Milanovac, Pozega and Uzice, according to the press release.*
> 
> Serbia and with SDHS signed in June 2020 a 158 million euro ($193 million) agreement for the construction of the Valjevo-Lajkovac 18.3 km high-speed road. The road will link Valjevo to Milos Veliki motorway, part of European transport Corridor XI, a ferry/motorway corridor linking Italy's Bari to Romania's Bucharest via Montenegro's Bar port and Serbia's Belgrade.


Valjevo expressway looking good on Sentinel...


----------



## Dikan011

Meanwhile, Shandong High-Speed, in addition to a number of small city road bypass projects, looks to be the firm that will take on the Belgrade-Zrenjanin and Novi Sad-Zrenjanin motorway projects:


----------



## Theijs

Dikan011 said:


> Our old friend, China Road & Bridge Corp will soon be in position to start moving their equipment from Montenegro to Serbia.


By which date the Chinese will have finished their works on the highway in Montenegro?


----------



## Dikan011

November 30th is now the latest, official date for completion of the motorway in Montenegro. But as it usually happens over here, even this could be a little optimistic - while the sections being built by Montenegrin companies actually do look ready to open by that date, the Chinese sections are a bit behind.


----------



## Dikan011

In what will be another inter-state agreement, without any time lost for useless & tedious tenders, work on Belgrade-Zrenjanin motorway is being brought forward - construction might start as early as this October...



> Thursday, 03.06.2021.
> *Construction of Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad Highway to Start in October? – Chinese Shandong Interested in Other Projects Too*
> 
> In the next few months, the construction of the first section from Belgrade to Zrenjanin, on the Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad highway, is to begin, said the president of the Provincial Government, Igor Mirovic, in a conversation with representatives of Shandong Hi-Speed Group, led by the executive director, Meng Yang.
> 
> – This project is of historical importance for us. We want to be partners and to work together on this important project, so that we would build this highway as soon as possible, which will contribute to the further economic development of our whole country – said Mirovic, as announced by the Government of Vojvodina.
> 
> Meng Yang announced that the conditions were consolidating for the works on the construction of the highway from Belgrade to Zrenjanin to start in October.
> 
> The possibilities of joint efforts on other project were also discussed at the meeting, primarily in the field of road infrastructure, and the establishment of cooperation in agriculture was discussed as well, for which the Chinese delegation, on behalf of the companies from the Shandong area that operate in that field, expressed a special interest on this occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad Highway to Start in October? – Chinese Shandong Interested in Other Projects Too
> 
> 
> In the next few months, the construction of the first section from Belgrade to Zrenjanin, on the Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad highway, is to begin, said the president of the Provincial Government, Igor Mirovic, in a conversation with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ekapija.com


----------



## Dikan011

Cacak bypass (A2) starting to shape up well - this particular stretch of Preljina-Pozega motorway section is being readied for opening just in time for next elections (so Q1 2022)

Rest will probably follow by the end of 2022.


----------



## Dikan011

New Belgrade's new link with A2/"A0" motorways seen on Sentinel:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Dikan011 said:


> Meanwhile, Shandong High-Speed, in addition to a number of small city road bypass projects, looks to be the firm that will take on the Belgrade-Zrenjanin and Novi Sad-Zrenjanin motorway projects:


This map is so wrong. Pančevo - Vatin to the border with Romania will be a motorway, not fast road. 
And isn't Novi Sad - Zrenjanin planned to be a motorway? 
Novi Sad - Ruma is a fast road, not a motorway... 

And another motorway bypassing Subotica? Wasn't that meant to be a fast road?


----------



## Dikan011

Oh, I just used that old map as an illustration - not everyone knows where "Zrenjanin" is 

Latest video of A2, Preljina-Pozega:


----------



## Dikan011

Motorway through Belgrade these days: ☕ 🆒


----------



## Pitchoune

Dikan011 said:


> New Belgrade's new link with A2/"A0" motorways seen on Sentinel:


What is the exact Sentinel website link that you use ? Thank you


----------



## Dikan011

Here , try this:









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on January 2, 2023




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## Pitchoune

Thanks!


----------



## Alex_ZR

Adrian.02 said:


> Any news about the Zrenjanin bypass?


Our deputy mayor is shaking some hands:

Zrenjanin bypass


----------



## Dikan011

For map lovers, newly released Fruska Gora Corridor, now U/C, along with Serbia's new longest road tunnel (~3,5km), new Danube river bridge (1,800m), Ruma bypass, etc. Total cost well over 700 million euros.


----------



## BG_AT

Hello everybody !

Am i right that the whole motorway from Horgos (at the hungarian border) until Nis is complete ready do use in 2 lines in both directions
and the same for the A4 from Nis to the bulgarian border in 2 lines in both directions?


----------



## MichiH

BG_AT said:


> Am i right that the whole motorway from Horgos (at the hungarian border) until Nis is complete ready do use in 2 lines in both directions


The whole motorway features 2x2 lanes when you use the motorway through Belgrade. The bypass motorway is still u/c.


----------



## The Wild Boy

I understand that this is going to be Serbia's longest tunnel, but isn't it weird to toll an express road. I wonder what the public will react to this move?

I can also see that it's going to have hard shoulders (unless the renders are not accurate). Express roads with narrow lanes and hard shoulder exist too. Poland does this, so i wouldn't be surprised.

Either ways interesting project and it will be good to see how well it will turn out.


----------



## BG_AT

Whats the current situation at the motorway concerning the tempolimit? 120 km/h oder 130 km/h ?


----------



## Dikan011

Sozina in Montenegro is tolled too, no?
Only the tunnel will be tolled.


----------



## Adrian.02

Dikan011 said:


> For map lovers, newly released Fruska Gora Corridor, now U/C, along with Serbia's new longest road tunnel (~3,5km), new Danube river bridge (1,800m), Ruma bypass, etc. Total cost well over 700 million euros.


This expressway will be a blessing for the romanians travelling towards Italy via Serbia&Croatia, as they can avoid Belgrade(which was a pain to cross).


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade bypass, Bubanj Potok interchange:


----------



## Dikan011

Adrian.02 said:


> This expressway will be a blessing for the romanians travelling towards Italy via Serbia&Croatia, as they can avoid Belgrade(which was a pain to cross).



One day, for Romanians even better will be the new "Vozd Karadjordje" motorway.

Its planned to run from Bor (near Vidin-Calafat and new Danube bridge there) all the way to western Serbia...










Our Chinese friends just announced additional 1,5 billion euros worth investments into their copper & gold mining operations there, so I'm hoping that will push this crucial project forward.


----------



## Arnorian

BG_AT said:


> Whats the current situation at the motorway concerning the tempolimit? 120 km/h oder 130 km/h ?


130 if not specified otherwise.


----------



## Arnorian

Dikan011 said:


> One day, for Romanians even better will be the new "Vozd Karadjordje" motorway.
> 
> Its planned to run from Bor (near Vidin-Calafat and new Danube bridge there) all the way to western Serbia...


It won't be a motorway. Expressway with some interchanges, some roundabouts.


----------



## Dikan011

Maybe better that way, when you take the topography into account, one way or another, it's gonna be an expensive project.

I noticed you fixed the map on the previous page, I was gonna mention Kragujevac-Mrcajeveci but was lazy.

Looks like the 2nd, southern variant was finally chosen for the new ~35km expressway, linking Kragujevac, Serbia's 4th largest city & center of auto-industry with new A5 motorway:


----------



## Arnorian

I'm not sure how will the section between Lazarevac and Topola be done. It wouldn't surprise me if some sections are just 2+2 roads going through villages, with 50 km/h speed.


----------



## mezzi7

Hello guys!

I am looking for advice, I'm gonna reach the E-75/E-70 intersection on a friday afternoon (~15.30) at the end of June, in direction from Subotica to Nis. 
What's the better/faster choice?
1. Drive E-70 through Belgrade downtown
2. Use the unfinished Belgrade bypass?

Last time I chose the E70 and drove through Belgrade in nearly the same time in the afternoon and it was packed. It took 30 or more minutes of start-stop traffic to reach the Gazela bridge.

Thanks!


----------



## tfd543

^^ i have asked this before and replies i got didnt really satisfy me. I think the urban highway is slightly faster but it depends on the rush hour. Remember u gonna have trucks to overtake using the bypass. Other than that, check Google maps live traffic if you have eu roaming..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

tfd543 said:


> Remember u gonna have trucks to overtake using the bypass.


It seems like there is only like 10 kilometers of two-lane road remaining. It's probably safer to just ride it out behind a truck than attempting to overtake trucks. Google Earth shows quite a large number of trucks on this road, if you overtake one you'll risk your life to gain 3 seconds...


----------



## The Wild Boy

If you are traveling when there's no rush hour, then go through Belgrade urban motorway. 

If you plan to reach Belgrade during rush hour times, then just take the bypass but of course be careful. On the half - motorway section it's much easier to overtake, given that it has hard shoulders and vehicles / trucks will lean on the right to give you better vision to overtake, but don't rush

The majority of times i have been to Belgrade was at night, and only few times in the morning. Of course there was more traffic at morning, and less at night, so yeah.

It's afterall up to you. The Belgrade urban motorway has a 80 km/h speed limit, and the Belgrade Bypass on the motorway sections i believe has 120 or 130 km/h, and on the half motorway sections it has 80 km/h.

So despite the bypass being naturally longer, once fully complete it will be much faster to just take the bypass, as you will drive in faster speed and there won't be any traffic jams at all.


----------



## Dikan011

If you're feeling adventurous, and have some time to spare, why not try getting off the Belgrade bypass before Ostruznica bridge (Surcin interchange), and taking the new A2 motorway down to Preljina, then via Kragujevac and Batocina back to A1 and Nis? Not much traffic right now, season is only starting.









Subotica to Niš







www.google.com






It's a more scenic drive as well:


----------



## mezzi7

Thanks for the answers. I think I'm gonna give the bypass a try now, because I will reach Belgrade on a Friday afternoon which might be even worse than last time when I got stuck on a Wednesday afternoon. Even if the bypass is a little bit slower, I would prefer the continuous traffic over the start-stop congestion. Going 80kph on the last 10km's is not a problem if the traffic is continuous.


----------



## tfd543

mezzi7 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I think I'm gonna give the bypass a try now, because I will reach Belgrade on a Friday afternoon which might be even worse than last time when I got stuck on a Wednesday afternoon. Even if the bypass is a little bit slower, I would prefer the continuous traffic over the start-stop congestion. Going 80kph on the last 10km's is not a problem if the traffic is continuous.


Remember to take some shots with your eyes obviously.. let us know if the ostruznica bridge is 2x2 or if they still repair the Old carriageway. Look also for Other minor polishing works, just if you Can spot smth.

Mind also if they started to repair A1 from/to subotica to/from Novi sad.. one of the carriageways sucks.. i recollect its southbound. I couldnt drive more than 80-90 km/t there some years ago..

Take Care and have a safe trip.


----------



## Dikan011

Update on Ruma-Sabac motorway and new Sava river bridge, works performed by Azerbaijan's AzVirt:


----------



## Dikan011

As of this morning, June 15th, all vehicles with Serbian plates will be exempt from paying tolls in North Macedonia, in gratitude for Serbia's donation of tens of thousands of Covid19 vaccines. Serbian citizens will receive pre-paid cards at border crossings as they enter the country.

Very nice gesture from our Northern Macedonian friends

Probably something not seen anywhere else in Europe.


----------



## Adrian.02

Dikan011 said:


> Probably something not seen anywhere else in Europe.


We donated quite a number of vaccines to the R. of Moldova, but I don't think that Romania will receive something in exchange.


----------



## Dikan011

Well, how many Romanians go on vacation to.... Ukraine?
North Macedonia is crucial for Serbians traveling to Greece....most of my family is already there. 😂 🤣 😂

But yeah, that's highly commendable - you gotta take care of your own.


----------



## tasosGR

Adrian.02 said:


> We donated quite a number of vaccines to the R. of Moldova, but I don't think that Romania will receive something in exchange.


you will get a free pass through Transnistria!


----------



## Robertkc

Dikan011 said:


> Well, how many Romanians go on vacation to.... Ukraine?


How would you know? I've bet you haven't even been to Romania, let alone Moldova or Ukraine. Moldova doesn't have any toll roads (as far as I've seen), so it's a moot point. Ukraine is a stunning place to go on holiday, hands down more interesting then Montenegro or Greece. 


Dikan011 said:


> North Macedonia is crucial for Serbians traveling to Greece....most of my family is already there. 😂 🤣 😂


Do we care - are your Chinese "friends" there with you also? 🙄


----------



## Dikan011

Speaking of Romania, as part of ongoing project to upgrade & modernize border crossings, Serbia just announced major overhaul of existing border crossing Kusjak - located at Djerdap 2 ( Iron Gate II/ : _Porțile de Fier II_ ) hydro-power plant....it could be a much more civilized affair soon, and might even include a bank, post office & even a restaurant:



> A designer for the Kusjak border crossing is wanted
> 
> The Republic Directorate for Property has announced a tender for the preparation of technical documentation for the construction of the Kusjak border crossing, which is located at the Djerdap 2 hydroelectric power plant.
> 
> The Kusjak border crossing was built in 2010. Prefabricated facilities are currently used for administrative work, and the goal of the new facility will be to increase work capacity. This border crossing serves as a link between the economic potentials of the municipalities of Zajecar and Negotin and Romania.


You can see what it currently looks like, at 41'10'' mark - very lacklustre...Romanian facility leaves a much better impression.


----------



## Adrian.02

Dikan011 said:


> Speaking of Romania, as part of ongoing project to upgrade & modernize border crossings, Serbia just announced major overhaul of existing border crossing Kusjak - located at Djerdap 2 ( Iron Gate II/ : _Porțile de Fier II_ ) hydro-power plant....it could be a much more civilized affair soon, and might even include a bank, post office & even a restaurant:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what it currently looks like, at 41'10'' mark - very lacklustre...Romanian facility leaves a much better impression.


Even the Jaša Tomić crossing looks a bit more respectable than this one!🤣
So yeah, good thing that they are overhauling it!


----------



## Le Clerk

Dikan011 said:


> Speaking of Romania, as part of ongoing project to upgrade & modernize border crossings, Serbia just announced major overhaul of existing border crossing Kusjak - located at Djerdap 2 ( Iron Gate II/ : _Porțile de Fier II_ ) hydro-power plant....it could be a much more civilized affair soon, and might even include a bank, post office & even a restaurant:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what it currently looks like, at 41'10'' mark - very lacklustre...Romanian facility leaves a much better impression.



That road looks like it is in need for an urgent upgrade, it is quite a common route for Romanians going to Italy or the Adriatic coast. I myself drove it about 10 years ago, and it is basically unchanged from what I see.


----------



## Dikan011

That video is quite old, from 2018 - the entire route is under heavy reconstruction these days. Austria's Strabag and Serb Republic's Integral are carrying out works.


These videos are from the same guy, and actually from the last 48 hours or so...


Kladovo-Zajecar:







Zajecar-Knjazevac:








Knjazevac - Malca (Nis):


----------



## nikicakica

A2 Preljina-Požega


----------



## Dikan011

I didnt realize, but looks like Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad motorway project has been pushed forward and is gaining steam fast, with land expropriation apparently in full gear - 35 euros per square meter is being offered I hear and though some complaints have alrady been made, either about the sum offered or the very route itself (adjustments might be needed) , Chinese Shandong High-Speed Group might start some prep works before the summer is out, or Q3 2021.

Earlier plans were for construction to start in 2022.

Strangest thing, my uncle just called me out of the blue, and where there was absolutely no interest before, he suddenly has 2 or 3 serious offers for some land we co-own near city of Zrenjanin.

Its not anywhere near motorways path, but it could make for a nice Bed & Breakfast one day.


----------



## sponge_bob

Speaking of the Chinese,_ are there any lengths that Serbia will not go to when it comes to lying for them_. Right now the Chinese have a contract to build 30km of a Cacak Bypass in mountain territory. The first (north) 10km is clearly visible on satellite imagery and the other 20km has equally _clearly not started at all._  









Trbusani tunnel completed on the Preljina-Pozega highway - The entire route will be completed in January


The 278-meter-long Trbusani tunnel, located on the Preljina-Pozega highway route, has been completed, and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Tomislav Momirovic reiterated that the tunnel is one of the key sections




www.ekapija.com







> The 278-meter-long Trbusani tunnel, located on the Preljina-Pozega highway route, has been completed, and Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure Tomislav Momirovic reiterated that the tunnel is one of the key sections leading from Preljina loop to the Laz tunnel.
> 
> Momirovic stated that every day must be used to the maximum and that he is very satisfied with the engagement of the contractor of the Chinese company CCCC (China Communications Construction Company) and their decision to work every day in two ten-hours shifts.


Well yes. works are ongoing minister. The contract was signed over 3.5 years back after all. 


> According to the announcements of the contractor's representatives, the *works on the entire route Preljina - Pozega should be finished in January next year.*


This is total bollox but a 10km northern Bypass of Cacak would make a big difference on its own. The entire job might be finished in 2024 from the look of it. My trusty satellite does not lie to me 









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on June 18, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## nikicakica

sponge_bob said:


> Speaking of the Chinese,_ are there any lengths that Serbia will not go to when it comes to lying for them_. Right now the Chinese have a contract to build 30km of a Cacak Bypass in mountain territory. The first (north) 10km is clearly visible on satellite imagery and the other 20km has equally _clearly not started at all._


They are not lying for the Chinese, they are lying to the uninformed people which receives only this news and doesn't look at satellite. Plus, there are elections coming next spring, something has to be opened. 
Btw that Čačak bypass is actually A2 section Preljina-Požega, I posted the most recent drone footage few posts ago. But there you can only see subsection up to Laz tunnel, as west of it there are works only on Munjino brdo tunnel.



sponge_bob said:


> Well yes. works are ongoing minister.



Please don't pay attention to him, he is so ridiculous and irrelevant.



sponge_bob said:


> The contract was signed over 3.5 years back after all.



And "official groundbreaking ceremony" was 2 years ago. But expropriation hasn't been finished yet. Chinese are not to be blamed for that, but our politicians who want to "start works" without all projects completed.



sponge_bob said:


> This is total bollox but a 10km northern Bypass of Cacak would make a big difference on its own. The entire job might be finished in 2024 from the look of it. My trusty satellite does not lie to me


Yes, Čačak bypass will make a difference and it's obvious they want to finish it ASAP, probably before the upcoming spring. Official deadline for entire section is 3 years, but they can say 3 years from the beginning of the works on subsections where there are no works currently.


----------



## Dikan011

I'm glad you're having so much fun 

But yeah, it's the Balkans, we've learned by now not to listen to lying ministers. 
Cacak bypass is being rushed, to open just ahead of next elections. Work on the route was slowed down, by problems both with Covid as well as expropriation. But Chinese have made crazy progress in recent months, work is ongoing on all the major infrastructure such as the two or three tunnels on the route and remaining sections shouldn't represent a big problem.

Note that it's the same situation on Bechtel-led A5 - project signed in 2019, Krusevac bypass segment is worked on almost solely right now, with construction only just now beginning on other sections.


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> But yeah, it's the Balkans, we've learned by now not to listen to lying ministers.


Sorry for saying it again and again but... remove Balkans from your statement. It is more or less the very same all over the world. Germany is also definitely in.


----------



## fcfreedom

MichiH said:


> Sorry for saying it again and again but... remove Balkans from your statement. It is more or less the very same all over the world. Germany is also definitely in.


Do German polititians have awareness of the word accountability? I am sure they do. Well, here in Balkans they don't.


----------



## MichiH

fcfreedom said:


> Do German polititians have awareness of the word accountability? I am sure they do. Well, here in Balkans they don't.


No. Just look at the Federal Minister of Transport Andy Scheuer.... “Minister of Transparency”: Andreas Scheuer and the seven tricky questions about car tolls – politics



> The German model for a car toll *failed in the summer of 2019 before the European Court of Justice.*
> Among other things, the opposition accuses Scheuer of having concluded contracts *before legal certainty existed.*
> Andreas Scheuer *rejects the allegations* the opposition *back*.
> The Bund *terminated the contracts* right after the judgment.
> The intended operators demand *560 million euros in damages*.


Edit: Federal Minister of Family:









Giffey out as mnister, in as mayor?


A never-ending plagiarism scandal finally cost her a career in the federal government. Will Berlin be more forgiving?




www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## keber

How can they speak about finished tunnel (which is actually a cut&cover) if it clearly just in the beginning phase (on photos, videos or satellite)?


----------



## satanism

Driving through Serbia/NMK with a car...costs 7-15 euro a pop..driving through any of the baltics costs you 0 euro. So much about it being interesting


----------



## Dikan011

This summer, Serbian citizens are exempt from paying any tolls in North Macedonia...just look at those happy smiles 😂 🤣 😂 

_"How many more gyros will I be able to buy?"_


----------



## Dikan011

Kind of went under the radar, but couple of days ago, looks like Chinese president Xi Jinping confirmed he's coming to Serbia sometime this summer. Planned events are probably offical opening ceremony of large new Chinese cultural center in Belgrade, something to do with ongoing Belgrade-Budapest high speed railway contract, and he might just be bringing us some new surface-to-air missiles & combat drones that we had ordered.

But I'm secretly hoping we'll also see the signing of the remaining section of A2 motorway, Pozega-Boljare. It was supposed to be signed in May according to previous announcements but this might present an even better opportunity.
Value of contract is approx. ~1,7 billion EUR for roughly ~110km of very geographically challenging motorway.


----------



## tasosGR

Kinezi are very fast!!!
A2- Novi Beograd.








Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on June 30, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## Pitchoune

Dikan011 said:


> This summer, Serbian citizens are exempt from paying any tolls in North Macedonia...just look at those happy smiles 😂 🤣 😂


Am I the only one to think that North Macedonian highways are very expensive ? I once drove form Bulgaria to Ohrid and especially between Skopje and Gostivar there were tolls every 10km, at the end it started to become absurd and quite expensive.


----------



## Dikan011

tasosGR said:


> Kinezi are very fast!!!
> A2- Novi Beograd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on June 30, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com



Kitajci are very fast, indeed.

*Valjevo-A2 expressway:*









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on July 1, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## Dikan011

Interesting, planning seems to have started on a brand new, 125km expressway, that will connect cities of Kraljevo & Novi Pazar...



> *Construction of the Kraljevo-Ušće-Raška-Novi Pazar expressway increasingly certain - Tender announced for the development of the General Design *
> 
> During the past few months, the public has received brief information that there are plans to build a fast road on the route Kraljevo-Ušće-Raška-Novi Pazar. Some media reported that financial resources have already been provided for this project, and as things stand now, concrete steps have been taken for implementation.
> 
> The public company Roads of Serbia has announced a tender for finding the preparation of a Preliminary Feasibility Study with the General Project for the Construction of the First Class Fast Road Kraljevo-Ušće-Raška-Novi Pazar in the length of 125 kilometers. As stated in the technical documentation, the aim of this document is to present an economic analysis of the potential of the future road. -
> 
> The Prefeasibility Study is essentially an economic analysis of the general design of the section in order to obtain reliable indicators on the basis of which to define the priority of further design and construction of the considered section - it is stated in the documentation. Also, the documentation should contain all graphic and numerical attachments that are in accordance with the defined methodology for which a special manual has been published.
> 
> The feasibility study includes several elements that must be included when preparing the documentation:
> Design of road type and exploitation system
> Production of geological and topographic maps
> Harmonization of regulations with valid legal regulations and planning documents (Spatial Plan of the Republic of Serbia, lower planning documents - General and detailed regulation plans)
> Traffic analysis of the area
> Topographic and geotechnical analyzes of the area
> Bill of quantities, their stages and costs
> 
> Concrete works have already started on the stretch of this section. Roads of Serbia has already announced a public call for contractors on the highway Novi Pazar-Raska.


For avid skiers like myself, this could one day be the best route to access Kopaonik ski resort, which with massive new investments is turning into one of the best ski resorts of Central & Eastern Europe:


----------



## Dikan011

This morning, City of Zrenjanin officials met with China's Shandong International Group representatives, to discuss the imminent start of construction of ~113km Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad motorway.

There's some issue with planned Ecka interchange that will now be addressed.

Also, between "Borca" interchange and "Novi Sad - East" interchange, there will be 12 other interchanges, 2 bridges over Tamis river, 1 over Tisa and railway overpass.

Work expected to start shortly.


----------



## Dikan011

So , to recap...

*Currently U/C or under contract motorways/expressways:*

Preljina-Pozega - 31km
Pojate-Preljina (Morava Corridor) - 110km
Ruma-Sabac-Loznica - 77,05km
Sremska Raca-Kuzmin - 18km
Novi Sad-Ruma - 47,7km
Iverak-Lajkovac - 18km
Belgrade bypass (Orlovaca-Bubanj Potok) - 12,8km
New Belgrade -Surcin - 7,9km
Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad - 113km

*Total: ~436km *


----------



## Le Clerk

Dikan011 said:


> So , to recap...
> 
> *Currently U/C or under contract motorways/expressways:*
> 
> Preljina-Pozega - 31km
> Pojate-Preljina (Morava Corridor) - 110km
> Ruma-Sabac-Loznica - 77,05km
> Sremska Raca-Kuzmin - 18km
> Novi Sad-Ruma - 47,7km
> Iverak-Lajkovac - 18km
> Belgrade bypass (Orlovaca-Bubanj Potok) - 12,8km
> New Belgrade -Surcin - 7,9km
> Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad - 113km
> 
> *Total: ~436km *


that is impressive ! What does it mean “under contract”?


----------



## zelenec1

yes, it is really very ippressive. If I am honest, out of my rational thinking...

What is the financial constructions of these project? PPP, long therm loans or what other solution?


----------



## Dikan011

Le Clerk said:


> that is impressive ! What does it mean “under contract”?


It's how we call section where actual earthworks haven't begun yet.

But where everything else has been arranged, from design & planning, to land expropriation, to financing, and finally picking a company/organization to carry out works.

All those listed sections are U/C, except Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad, which we expect to begin by mid to late summer. Shandong High-Speed Group should start building their work camp soon.

I expect we'll surpass the 500km mark before the end of the year.


----------



## Dikan011

Off topic, but speaking of Zrenjanin....I suddenly have an urge to chill at Zrenjanin airport's cafe and watch planes go by...


----------



## MichiH

Is there really any benefit for the forum when you share pics just showing people or other non-road-related stuff, e.g. the men shaking hands?

The pic with people looking at the map is fine but the rest is just a hassle when the browser needs to load them....

Thanks for your undertanding!


----------



## Dikan011

Sorry, a lot of my work revolves around making presentations...so that sometimes translates here too. I don't do it on purpose 🤣


----------



## Le Clerk

Dikan011 said:


> It's how we call section where actual earthworks haven't begun yet.
> 
> But where everything else has been arranged, from design & planning, to land expropriation, to financing, and finally picking a company/organization to carry out works.
> 
> All those listed sections are U/C, except Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad, which we expect to begin by mid to late summer. Shandong High-Speed Group should start building their work camp soon.
> 
> I expect we'll surpass the 500km mark before the end of the year.


That is quite a lot for Serbia to have over 500 km of motorways and expressways U/C in any given year. Did it happen before ?

I see that it is also a result of the fact that Serbia can tendered very lengthy sections such as this Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad under one contract, which is a big advantage - this would not be allowed in Romania due to EU regulations.


----------



## Dikan011

No, definitely not.

Five years ago, in 2016, there was quite a lot U/C ... all of these "red" sections are now open to traffic. Now in 2021, we have double or triple this amount under construction.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania will be very close to 500 km of motorways and expressways U/C this year, but next year will come with a bang, as the pipeline of projects will allow to reach over 700 km U/C and close to 1,000 km of contracted projects.


----------



## Dyziol84

Dikan011 said:


> No, definitely not.
> 
> Five years ago, in 2016, there was quite a lot U/C ... all of these "red" sections are now open to traffic. Now in 2021, we have double or triple this amount under construction.


Is there a similar recent map?


----------



## Arnorian

Dyziol84 said:


> Is there a similar recent map?


Here's for Serbia.

think line - motorway
thin line - expressway

green - in use
blue - construction of section started
red - groundworks
magenta - contracted
gray - planned (subject to change)


----------



## albiman

Dikan011 said:


> No, definitely not.
> 
> Five years ago, in 2016, there was quite a lot U/C ... all of these "red" sections are now open to traffic. Now in 2021, we have double or triple this amount under construction.


si a current version of this map available?


----------



## Dikan011

This is the most recent one , year end 2020:


----------



## Dikan011

When it comes to new road construction, Eastern Serbia remains a kind of an "ugly duckling", a daughter ignored by an careless stepmother like in those Disney fairy-tales ... yet, some people don't mind.

Here's a few new, short YT clips from Czech off-road enthusiasts currently discovering this very interesting yet remote part of Serbia...


----------



## Dikan011

Speaking of eastern Serbia, complete reconstruction of Kladovo-Donji Milanovac road is underway...


----------



## Dikan011

And...summer hast started:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Let the traffic jams on our tolls tolls begin? We will see if the free pass for Serbian tourists actually has an impact on traffic jams. They still have to stop and show the card. They could've just not done it this way, and only by looking at the registry tables and letting Serbian tourists go, but nooo our greedy politicians wanted another (what we call Tender), so they could get some $$$ from this thing. It sucks, but that's what it is. I'm for completely getting rid of most of the tolls in my country, they are a huge SCAM (I have explained many times why). But yeah, I'll discuss more on that in the thread of my country.


Anyways, 2 things that i want to ask.

First, is that map with the motorways in Ex - Yu counties available in English? If i reckon there was a version in English, but a fairly outdated one. Is there a newer version on English? (like the one that was posted in Serbian / Croatian Language). Who is the person that makes that map?

And the other question. Why a separate motorway from Belgrade to Zrenjanin? Couldn't the existing A1 to Novi Sad handle all that traffic, then a motorway from Novi Sad to Zrenjanin?

I can see on the (National Road??) 13, there is far less traffic from Belgrade to Zrenjanin, and on National Road 12, there is some more traffic, but in both cases there is not an extreme amount of traffic, at least that's what i can see on street view.

Basically something like this, i think should be enough:








Unless there is a reason to why there will be a motorway from Belgrade to Zrenjanin.


----------



## lampsakos21

great traffic jam has been recorded today at the toll station of Stara Pazova , on A1 ( E-75) Novi Sad - Belgrade Highway . the queue was around 6 to 8 km long at least and at a point that even cars with ENP tag couldnt avoid this jam and had to wait at the line as well. Since we notice that traffic on A1 will increase further the following years , maybe they would increase the toll booths numbers and also increase the length of the ENP lines more than 2 km before that tool booth station ?


----------



## Dikan011

This is one of those warm & cuddly, weekend news - as China marks 100th anniversary of the CCP, Serbia's finance minister handed over to China's ambassador what appears to be a five-year plan concerning Serbia-China cooperation until 2025, in fields ranging from travel & tourism, education, social welfare, environment, to energy and road & rail infrastructure.

Direct flights between Belgrade and Beijing/Shanghai were also announced.


----------



## Dikan011

Some news about the planned new 175km Sombor-Kikinda expressway today...it will run from Hungarian to Romanian border.

Construction said to start end of summer, and although an initial sum has already been allocated, I feel like maybe that's too optimistic?



> Saturday, July 3, 2021 |
> 
> *Construction of the Sombor-Kikinda expressway - Development of an urban project from the border crossing with Hungary initiates an investment worth EUR 100 million*
> 
> The Department of Physical Planning, Urbanism and Construction of the City of Sombor has published a notice on the approach to the development of the Urban Project for the construction of a fast road section from the border crossing with Hungary (Backi Breg) to the intersection with the existing state road number 12.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, the planned road will greatly facilitate communication, accelerate the development of the economy and facilitate the movement of citizens from all places on the planned route, and for this project the state has allocated 100m EUR.
> 
> At the beginning of this year, the Mayor of Sombor Antonio Ratković and his expert associates met with the project team of MHM-Projekt doo Novi Sad, which is engaged in the design of the Sombor-Kikinda expressway, and it was announced that the construction of the road could start during September of this year.


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> Anyways, 2 things that i want to ask.
> 
> And the other question. Why a separate motorway from Belgrade to Zrenjanin? Couldn't the existing A1 to Novi Sad handle all that traffic, then a motorway from Novi Sad to Zrenjanin?
> 
> I can see on the (National Road??) 13, there is far less traffic from Belgrade to Zrenjanin, and on National Road 12, there is some more traffic, but in both cases there is not an extreme amount of traffic, at least that's what i can see on street view.
> 
> Basically something like this, i think should be enough:
> 
> Unless there is a reason to why there will be a motorway from Belgrade to Zrenjanin.


It would take longer to go via Novi Sad. Motorway between Belgrade and Zrenjanin is needed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Dikan011 said:


> Some news about the planned new 175km Sombor-Kikinda expressway today...it will run from Hungarian to Romanian border.
> 
> Construction said to start end of summer, and although an initial sum has already been allocated, I feel like maybe that's too optimistic?


great news !


----------



## Dikan011

Work picking up speed on the new 606 million euro Fruska Gora expressway...probably the 2nd most important road project in Serbia today, after only the Belgrade bypass motorway.

It will connect A1 and A3 motorways, with a new 3,5km tunnel under Fruska Gora mountain.


----------



## Dikan011

edit.


----------



## Adrian.02

Dikan011 said:


> Some news about the planned new 175km Sombor-Kikinda expressway today...it will run from Hungarian to Romanian border.
> 
> Construction said to start end of summer, and although an initial sum has already been allocated, I feel like maybe that's too optimistic?


Really cool! I hope that the romanian side will also start planning an expressway on the Timisoara-Jimbolia-Lunga SRB border in the near future.


----------



## Dikan011

A2, Preljina-Pozega:


----------



## Theijs

Adrian.02 said:


> Really cool! I hope that the romanian side will also start planning an expressway on the Timisoara-Jimbolia-Lunga SRB border in the near future.


@Adrian Perhaps ask in the Romanian SSC Forum, or better PUM.


----------



## Adrian.02

Theijs said:


> @Adrian Perhaps ask in the Romanian SSC Forum, or better PUM.


I'm from the area, and I can 100% surely tell you that such a project hasn't been discussed not even at county-level!.


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> Some news about the planned new 175km Sombor-Kikinda expressway today...it will run from Hungarian to Romanian border.
> 
> *Construction said to start end of summer,* and although an initial sum has already been allocated, I feel like maybe that's too optimistic?


I don't remember that I ever heard about that project. A 2x2 expressway? And where should works begin at the end of summer, on the whole 175km? When has the contract been signed?

And.... what the hell is the purpose for the road? Nothing is planned in Hungary nor Romania in this corridor..... the road will connect nothing with nothing for the time being....


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I don't remember that I ever heard about that project. A 2x2 expressway? And where should works begin at the end of summer, on the whole 175km? When has the contract been signed?
> 
> And.... what the hell is the purpose for the road? Nothing is planned in Hungary nor Romania in this corridor..... the road will connect nothing with nothing for the time being....


on the other hand Romania will tender next year works on the Timisoara-Moravita motorway (the planning is due end of this year AFAIK), but on the Serbia side AFAIK no works are planned, even though it was agreed between the RO and SRB side.


----------



## nikicakica

MichiH said:


> I don't remember that I ever heard about that project. A 2x2 expressway? And where should works begin at the end of summer, on the whole 175km? When has the contract been signed?
> 
> And.... what the hell is the purpose for the road? Nothing is planned in Hungary nor Romania in this corridor..... the road will connect nothing with nothing for the time being....


Well, "expressway", who knows what that means, probably 2x2 with at-grade junctions. There aren't any contracts, only some plans, I'm not sure if there were even any detailed projects.

About the purpose, part from Sombor to A1 is ok, current road 15 passes through several towns and has somewhere greater traffic than the rest of the road, which is, IMO, completely unnecessary to be 2x2.


----------



## Le Clerk

nikicakica said:


> Well, "expressway", who knows what that means, probably 2x2 with at-grade junctions. There aren't any contracts, only some plans, I'm not sure if there were even any detailed projects.
> 
> About the purpose, part from Sombor to A1 is ok, current road 15 passes through several towns and has somewhere greater traffic than the rest of the road, which is, IMO, completely unnecessary to be 2x2.


So if there is no idea on how the road should be like (expressway, or simple road) how can works start anyway!?

still, this connection would make a lot of sense for Romania, IF it was at least an expressway. Then the Romanian side would probably start planning for that connection with Kikinda. For now my impression is that there is no realistic project and so nothing will be done on either side.

On a serious note, I really hope the motorway Timisoara-Moravita-Pancevo will take off next year.


----------



## MichiH

nikicakica said:


> There aren't any contracts, only some plans, I'm not sure if there were even any detailed projects.


Thanks. I guess that the phrase "*Construction said to start end of summer*" can mean summer 2023, summer 2026, summer 2030...


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> So if there is no idea on how the road should be like (expressway, or simple road) *how can works start anyway!?*


Ask your Serbian twin


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Ask your Serbian twin


I am asking though.

Anyway, more to the point, what is the status of planning for the Vrsac-Pancevo motorway? Does anyone know?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> I am asking though.


I meant that I feel like being in the Romanian thread reading unreliable news - wet dreams...


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I meant that I feel like being in the Romanian thread reading unreliable news - wet dreams...


what wet dreams have you been reading in the Romanian thread !?


----------



## Theijs

Dikan011 said:


>


I guess this road serves primary to connect Novi Sad with Vojvodina & Banat. Not necessarily Sombor with Kikinda (nor with Timișoara, that’s a bonus). And yes, this road has several times been discussed at SSC (including the lack of upgrading infrastructure on the Romanian side towards Timisoara, DN6/DN59A).


----------



## Dikan011

I guess someone was not following in class...

Spatial plan "Serbia 2021-2035" foresees the Sombor-Kikinda expressway.
Some details are known, its 2x2 road, 175km, 835 million euro project.
Design bureau has already been chosen and their working on the project.
Construction , if it starts this this year like they say, will start from HU border, from Backi Breg border crossing towards Sombor.

For now , we're not counting on Romania/Hungary building connections to it, this is targeted for domestic needs and next years elections.


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade bypass motorway, viaduct #15 coming along.... slowly.


----------



## nikicakica

Dikan011 said:


> I guess someone was not following in class...
> 
> Spatial plan "Serbia 2021-2035" foresees the Sombor-Kikinda expressway.
> Some details are known, its 2x2 road, 175km, 835 million euro project.
> Design bureau has already been chosen and their working on the project.
> Construction , if it starts this this year like they say, will start from HU border, from Backi Breg border crossing towards Sombor.
> 
> For now , we're not counting on Romania/Hungary building connections to it, this is targeted for domestic needs and next years elections.


Just as I said, there are no detailed plans.


Le Clerk said:


> I am asking though.
> 
> Anyway, more to the point, what is the status of planning for the Vrsac-Pancevo motorway? Does anyone know?


Same as several years ago, just a wet dream. I can't remember when was the last time it was mentioned by any official. These guys can't even complete Vršac bypass, which would be a huge improvement.


----------



## Le Clerk

I found news that the RO and SRB sides should sign an agreement this year for the construction of the Timisoara-Belgrade motorway. I will come back if I have more info.

LE: on 16 June 2021 a memorandum was approved by the RO Gov on the negotiation with SRB side of the motorway connection Timisoara-Moravita-Vatin-Belgrade. *Here*

Acc to the *memorandum*, a formal agreement is to be signed between Serbian and Romanian Governments in order to obtain EU financing for the entire project.


----------



## lindenthaler

Dikan011 is posting way to optimistic news here, while some routes are considered they are far away from being under construction anytime soon  

This is most realistic outlook in next 3 to 8 years:

Completion of expressway from Lajkovac to Valjevo (A2 connection)
Completion of A2 to Požega
Completion of A5
Construction of Novi Sad - Loznica expressway
Completion of Belgrade bypass to Bubanj Potok
Beginn of construction of Belgrade bypass from Bubanj Potok to Pančevo

The exact route for highway Belgrade-Novi Sad via Zrenjanin isn't defined yet, the final decision is expected for end of this year, after that the construction may start at best in 2022.


----------



## sponge_bob

This thread has gone _Full Romanian_ since they signed up, more fantasies than you could shake a stick at. 


lindenthaler said:


> Dikan011 is posting way to optimistic news here,


----------



## lindenthaler

sponge_bob said:


> This thread has gone _Full Romanian_ since they signed up, more fantasies than you could shake a stick at.


Well yeah, I understand overexcitment for construction progress in Serbia, the progress is really OK but there is really no need to spam this section with unrealistic projects not going to happen in next tenish years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In don't want to curb anyone's enthusiasm, but this thread sometimes reads like the ministry of propaganda.


----------



## The Wild Boy

The ones to blame for this are the politicians, because they are the ones who firstly promise a lot and then they deliver less. That's how the Balkans (and many other European Counties) have functioned, function and will function. I won't entirely put the blame on the members who post all the info. The majority of the stuff that has been said here is actually going to happen sooner or later. It's the government and the politicians who firstly promise that they will deliver the new roads quicker than ever in exchange for political points and so that they can lure the people to vote for them again. That's the sad reality.

I think as a general rule on this forum, it should be that everyone double checks what they write, and that everyone should take everything with a bit of skepticism, and only write stuff that's actually true. This does not apply specifically for this thread, but for the entire infrastructure forum. It's the same pretty much in every other subforum, not only Serbian & Romanian subforums where people write what they want. It's the government and politicians that give people empty promises and hope, and the dumbest will actually fall for that and believe it.

Even i can say that i have written some stuff that probably turned out to be way different, but i have completely gotten used to and adapted to the lies and empty promises of the government in my country. You see, latest is that they promise that in 4 - 5 years they will finish the majority of Corridor 8 and that it will be mostly motorway, but the reality is different.

All everyone needs to do is look carefully, double check, and refrain from posting something that's most certainly a lie and not going to happen.
The first and foremost to blame are the politicians and the government. Simple as that.

BTW, here's what Belgrade needs to solve it's traffic problems:

Belgrade Bypass (This is due to be finished next year, but i wouldn't be surprised if they delay it for another year, or not finish it on time).
Belgrade Metro ( Construction is due to start late 2021, but i think it will be certainly delayed till 2022 or 2023)
Construction / Upgrading of Inner Boulevard Ring Road (as Dikan said, Belgrade now has a lot of money, and they better invest, especially in old Belgrade where there aren't a lot of boulevards. Having an inner Boulevard ring road would help ease the traffic a lot, especially in the places that are congested other than the urban motorway itself. I don't have high hopes of this happening anytime soon the following years. Afterall politicians are known for stealing money and imposing high taxes on the already poor population, so yeah take this with a grain of salt. I'd be really surprised if it does happen, and yes definitely old Belgrade needs wider roads.)
Renovation / Upgrading of Beovoz commuter railway line. ( This is already a planned thing, and at least there's a more honest date, but delays by +1 year and that should be it. It involves renovation of the existing commuter railway line, in many places already renovated because part of Belgrade - Novi Sad fast railway and it also involves quadrupling of the railway tracks, so instead of 2 there will be 4 railway tracks, to completely separate the commuter railway with the intercity railway.)
Providing more public transport lines. ( This involves buses, upcoming metro, beovoz. For beovoz i think back in Yugoslavia there were many more lines, but then the greedy politicians, the oligarchs came, privatized the heck of everything, and basically did their best to sell most of the stuff to earn some more $$$. So now is the right time to have the smaller villages and cities near Belgrade connected properly by plenty of public transport lines.)
Building more bridges across Sava and the Danube. ( That has been previously happening, and there's many more plans for upcoming bridges to be built, which is good. But even here i don't expect anything to be on time as the politicians promise.)
Building underground road tunnels. Currently if I'm not wrong Belgrade has only 1, but several more have been planned. ( There are many plans for tunnels under Belgrade in many places, but saddly most of these are abused by politicians for political points in return, and making people to vote for them as i said. Most of these tunnels will happen at some point, but not anytime soon. Maybe there are some projects in advanced stages, but i don't expect anything magically to happen in 5 years.)
More intercity lines, faster and better railway lines. ( This basically means more cities that will have connections with trains to the capital Belgrade, so less people choose to go with car, and take the train instead. We notice a good progress on the Belgrade - Novi Sad fast railway line, but then again politicians too like to "Flex" with such big projects, especially by saying that there is high speed railway line under construction, and planned high speed railway lines. Remember that 200 km/h by European standards is not high speed rail, it will never be, and especially with the 15 - 20 minute stops at each railway station of a big city, having to slow down at curves, at - grade railway crossings, etc... high speed railway line won't happen anytime soon. What Serbia is getting is basically a hybrid fast railway line, and in the next 20 years from border with my country, Bulgaria and to the border with Hungary there will be a _fast railway line with an average speed of 140 km/h , _and i don't expect it to be any higher.)
Imposing policies, banning traffic at certain places, promoting public transport, etc... (I'm sure authorities have probably tried this, but it won't hurt to do it again, basically ban traffic on specific places, promote public transport. This also helps with reducing air pollution as well.)
Completing the full ring road around Belgrade in a full circle, motorway to Zrenjanin and the express road through Fruska Gora to Novi Sad. (There are on the least important list, but they will sure reduce the car traffic around / at Belgrade and help ease the congestion.)
So yeah, that's pretty much what Belgrade needs to solve it's traffic problems. Such a shame that one of the biggest Ex - Yu city does not have a proper functioning public transport such as metro, but that's what it is. Let's not forget as well that Belgrade went through a lot of problems.
In fact this whole thing for solving the traffic issues for Belgrade can also apply for other cities, in similar manner.


Btw, the Belgrade Metro project was basically 40+ years of empty promises. Just have a look:








Belgrade Metro - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Politicians have been promising next year construction will start, next year it will start for real. Let's see if this time it is actually for real.


----------



## Dikan011

But let's not forget, while we all love our online forums, there's also a real world out there...

And in the real world, talk & speculation drive business.

And for me, on a personal note, it was quite interesting, that first week of last month, when Serbia's infrastructure minister Momirovic had met with China's Shandgoing Group representatives and China's ambassador to Serbia to discuss construction of Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad motorway.

That VERY week, when there was literally absolute ZERO interest for 5 years prior, I suddenly had 3 offers for some land that I have near Zrenjanin, in a nice, typical Vojvodina hamlet. It's just off the motorways path, ideal for a future bed & breakfast maybe, or whatever idea someone comes up with.

Sold it last week, for 3 times more than the original price in 2013. ☕ 

So, sure, I'm overly optimistic.


----------



## Dikan011

Interesting pic, taken during last weeks military manouvers - before it crosses into Montenegro mountain regions, A2 motorway will have to cross this. The Pester plateau...


----------



## Dikan011

New Belgrade-Surcin expressway, connection with A2/Belgrade bypass:


----------



## Dikan011

It has just been agreed that the same Chinese company building New Belgrade-Surcin expressway, CCCC, will also build the new Jakovo interchange, which will finally allow for better local access to A2 motorway.

Should have been built years ago.


----------



## lindenthaler

Dikan011 said:


> They're not working on it. They're fixing the 50m section that had recently collapsed under heavy rains - was supposed to be done back in April, but it doesn't look like it will be complete before summer's end.
> 
> Nice recent video of the Kragujevac-Batocina-Svilajnac drive:


It didn't collapsed because heavy rains but because it was made like a sh*t. The decades old A1 never had such "collapse because of heavy rains".


----------



## Dikan011

Sure, but that we don't know for certain, until there's an investigation. Then again, it's Serbia.



Belgrade's motorway bypass, new tunnel & Avala interchange.

It's starting to remind me of Belgrade's metro project, full of tunnels, bridges & viaducts...construction started in 1991 and 30 years later we're still building it.


----------



## Dikan011

Photos & video by Srdjan Prpa








srdjanprpa







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Dikan011

Don't know what to make of this - sounds a bit populist, but yeah, for better part of the decade, Serbian construction firms have taken a back-seat to foreign companies, performing road-building work merely as sub-contractors.



> Sunday, 18.07.2021.| 12:42
> 
> *Momirovic: Gruza Corridor to be Built by Serbian Companies Only, Serbia to Provide Resources*
> 
> The Minister of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure of Serbia, Tomislav Momirovic, has stated that Serbia will provide the funds for the construction of the Gruza Corridor itself and that 100% Serbian construction companies, with Serbian engineers and employees, will work on the construction.
> 
> At the first session of the Work Group for the Monitoring and Realization of the “Construction of the Northern Bypass Route Around Kragujevac and the Construction of the State Road from Kragujevac to the Connection with the State Road in Mrcajevci” Project, Momirovic emphasized that Serbia could finally set aside funds for the realization of large infrastructure projects such as the Gruza Corridor on its own.
> 
> He added that there was no need for the country to rely on foreign partners providing project financing to the extent that it did.
> 
> The northern bypass route around Kragujevac, down the planned route, will connected the most important entry-exit routes: IB-grade state road 24, Batocina-Kragujevac-Kraljevo, IB-grade state road 25, Kragujevac-Topola, IIA-grade state road 177, Kragujevac-Gornji Milanovac, and the exit from the IB-grade state road 24, Batocina-Kragujevac-Kraljevo, toward Kraljevo and Cacak.


I guess "Gruza corridor" is the new term for combined Kragujevac northern bypass + Kragujevac-Mrcajevci expressway:


----------



## nikicakica

A2 Preljina-Požega


----------



## Dikan011

Bridges 13, 14 and 15 of Belgrade's motorway bypass:


----------



## Dikan011

There was some talk about deadlines today...so, small recap:

- First section of A5 (Morava Corridor), between A1 and Krusevac, will be finished in little under a year, Cacak-Kraljevo will be completed in mid-2023 and the remaining section, Kraljevo-Krusevac in mid-2024.

-Ruma-Sabac motorway, 21km long, together with new Sava river bridge, will be completed in H1 2023

- Sabac-Loznica expressway, 55km long, will be completed by 2024

- Simultaneous activities on construction of 2 new Danube river bridges in Novi Sad will begin this year

- First section of Nis-Pristina motorway, partly funded by EU, will start in Q4 of 2021


----------



## Dikan011

Interesting clip, well worth seeing - because of the current situation with Covid19, and at the same time, very normal entry requirements (no PCR tests and other ridicolous things) Albania's coasts popularity as summer vacation destination for Serbian tourists has taken off lately...

Route Belgrade-Nis-Pristina-Tirana-Saranda in 5 minutes:


----------



## Adrian.02

Dikan011 said:


> Route Belgrade-Nis-Pristina-Tirana-Saranda in 5 minutes:


This route would also be the shortest one for me too, coming from Romania, but I always avoided Kosovo, and travelled to Albania through N.Macedonia or Montenegro.


----------



## Dikan011

Nis-Pristina motorway should be on track for completion within next few years, bar some political delays. Project is almost done, land expropriation in large part fully underway, and financing almost secured. EU has committed to financing the first sections with ~50 million euros.


----------



## Dikan011

A motorway will soon be built along this entire route, but until then....Uzice - Bar:

Enjoy!

Even more interesting, they did a short stretch via Albania.


----------



## Dikan011

Latest stats suggest traffic on Serbian motorway network has recovered to pre-Covid levels.

This past weekend (23.-25.07.) 740.776 vehicles were counted.
Collected tolls totaled 385.795.773,01 RSD, an increase of 63,75% on 2020 or 16,30% on record 2019.


----------



## Dikan011

Crazy bottleneck at Raca border crossing this weekend, direction from Bosnia into Serbia:








Thankfully, this will be in great part alleviated by the end of 2022, beginning of 2023 when the new Kuzmin-Sremska Raca motorway section, along with new Sava river motorway bridge opens - a ~220 million euro project.


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade's bypass:


----------



## Dikan011

A2 , clearing of path between tunnels Laz & Munjino Brdo:







Laz tunnel, at 2,850 meters, it will be Serbia's new longest road tunnel...for a short while at least.


----------



## Dikan011

Progress on A5 near Kraljevo:


----------



## Dikan011

New diagram of Serbian motorway network...










by lindenthaler


----------



## tasosGR

I am going to visit Serbia for a week. Can someone suggest me a telephone company to have internet and data, if it is possible to operate in the rest of the Balkans?


----------



## nikicakica

I use Telenor postpaid where I get 12GB a month and I can use 3.5GB in "Western Balkans". It's similar for prepaid, you should just check exact amounts. Calls and texts in the region are same as in Serbia.


----------



## tfd543

nikicakica said:


> I use Telenor postpaid where I get 12GB a month and I can use 3.5GB in "Western Balkans". It's similar for prepaid, you should just check exact amounts. Calls and texts in the region are same as in Serbia.


But u cant get that as a tourist right ? Postpaid..

I reckon that only postpaid gives you free Balkan roaming that came into Force in july. Prepaid’ers get cheated including me.. bastards..


----------



## lampsakos21

MichiH said:


> well "*preparation *of a preliminary" sound like "we do something, but just a little bit". Maybe the quoted article translated it incorrect but when the quote is like that, the "summary" should be the same. It's like calling a "fast road" "expressway" or even "motorway" or whatever. Just misleading...
> 
> I really don't know what "preparation of the preliminary feasibility study" should mean, but it doesn't sound like a construction start in the foreseeable future. Maybe it is what a "feasibility study" means in western Europe: a very early rough corridor check / traffic analysis / benefit cost calculation far before any technical design just to help politicians to make a decision for or against the project.


Perhaps they want to begin with that project when the Bubanj Potok - Panchevo will be in under construction or near completion , since they mention that this new highway is in continuity with Belgrade's ring road .... we will see how it will proceed .For sure it gives hope for considering the eventuality to start constructing this road in the near future


----------



## smokiboy

I think so too, that they won't start this section to Pančevo until they build the new bridge at Vinča. And the new bridge will tale at least five years to complete.


----------



## The Wild Boy

So after reading the papers about the traffic levels in Serbia, i came to a conclusion. As the statistics say, there's only 2 sections where traffic levels exceed more than 25,000 vehicles AADT, so i did my own drawings as to which sections of the motorways should get widened (expanded) from 4 to 6 lanes.

The most realistic scenario:









On each of these sections, traffic levels exceed more than 25,000 vehicles AADT. I don't see the need to widen the motorway all the way to Novi Sad, just like how i don't see a need to widen the motorway after Bubanj Potok to that interchange with the bus depot near it.

Here's each sections shown below:









As per statistics, this section exceeds 20,000 vehicles AADT, and it sometime hits even 25,000. Plus there's a toll booth here, and if we factor in once the Belgrade bypass gets completed this will further draw even more traffic, hence why a 6 lane expansion here would be feasible and would pay off.

And then the section towards Novi Sad:









Here, we also have the Interchange Belgrade which links the other side of the bypass, and this also is an important stretch of a motorway. Per statistics, after the toll booth Stara Pazova traffic levels drop bellow 20,000 vehicles AADT.

Now, below i have shown the other longer variants.









This variant is similar like the first one, but it's a bit longer and it goes to that interchange that i mentioned with the bus depot.









^ Here's the one for Novi Sad. This is similar to the first variant, only that it actually goes all the way to the toll booths at Novi Sad. If traffic levels are really that high, then this could be a good consideration as well. Having a 6 lane motorway all the way to Novi Sad would be great, but why do it when as per statistics, after the toll booth Stara Pazova there's less than 20,000 vehicles. This variant too puts the Beska Bridge into a question, if it should be expanded, or not. Expanding the bridge does not seem possible to me, so that would mean completely rebuilding it, which would cost a lot of money. Or maybe the bridge itself could be still left as 4 lanes, and the remaining sections expanded to 6, but that would not be good to have one small section as 4 lanes, and the remaining as 6.


And here below on the image are shown both sections:









Personally if you ask me, i think Serbia shouldn't blow away money in such projects that will bring less benefit. Countries like Croatia and Slovenia have motorways where there's literally more than 50,000 vehicles on 4 lane motorways and neither of both countries plan any widening of their motorways. Infact, Slovenia has a motoway (the Ljubljana Bypass), where the most it gets is 80,000 vehicles AADT so they are not stating any widening / expansion projects for the Ljubljana bypass in the next few years, and they are investing in commuter railway to try to tackle down the traffic. 

We should first wait and see how much of an impact will the fast railway Belgrade - Novi Sad have, if a lot of people switch to trains maybe traffic will reduce so there might not be a need for widening that motoway at all. 

But i still think that if it really has to be done, the first variant (first few pictures that i posted) would be the best options to do. Those are literally the most congested motoway sections in Serbia, nothing more than 30,000 vehicles. 

That's it, that's my conclusion.


----------



## Arnorian

smokiboy said:


> I think so too, that they won't start this section to Pančevo until they build the new bridge at Vinča. And the new bridge will tale at least five years to complete.


It will not take that long. Three years for the bridge is enough. But there is a lot of tunneling to be done.


----------



## Adrian.02

Driving on the A1 motorway last week, I noticed a disturbing problem while driving in nighttime:
There are no anti-glare protection systems whatsoever on the median strip of the motorway!
And you are basically blinded by the headlights of the drivers coming from the opposite direction.
I'm talking about these things, which are used in Romania too(but are not very efficient, as many of them break), or the Hungarian system, where they basically have a black protective mesh between the two ways.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Adrian.02 said:


> Driving on the A1 motorway last week, I noticed a disturbing problem while driving in nighttime:
> There are no anti-glare protection systems whatsoever on the median strip of the motorway!
> And you are basically blinded by the headlights of the drivers coming from the opposite direction.
> I'm talking about these things, which are used in Romania too(but are not very efficient, as many of them break), or the Hungarian system, where they basically have a black protective mesh between the two ways.
> View attachment 2019511


It was a problem for me as well. I did see on some sections that anti - glare protection, i think it was either near the border with my country or near a toll booth. Either ways yeah, Serbia should invest in such thing, because it's going to make the driving experience better especially for those who take long night trips towards Western Europe. Serbia is a big transiting country and A1 is a massively long motoway of a big importance so they should invest most in it.


----------



## tfd543

are anti-glare posts a mandatory thing for highway standards? Im asking because Im not seeing them that often in EU.. i mostly consider it as a luxury thing.


----------



## Nac. Park. Šumice

Adrian.02 said:


> Driving on the A1 motorway last week, I noticed a disturbing problem while driving in nighttime:
> There are no anti-glare protection systems whatsoever on the median strip of the motorway!
> And you are basically blinded by the headlights of the drivers coming from the opposite direction.
> I'm talking about these things, which are used in Romania too(but are not very efficient, as many of them break), or the Hungarian system, where they basically have a black protective mesh between the two ways.
> View attachment 2019511


They only started installing them (identical as in the picture you posted) in the last 4-5 years but only on a few stretches on the A1, if memory serves, I think part of the highway between Smederevo and Mala Krsna has that contraption installed and in the south of the country, particularly south of Grdelica there is a radius turn that has a anti-glare system installed.

Nonetheless, I do agree with your statement, they are not widely used and when its used the application is not extensive and often missing in serious radius bends which is a traffic hazard.

Maintenance and upgrade are two concepts the state is taking its sweet time to grasp and implement but they are taking visible steps in that direction.


----------



## Theijs

Well, in Belgium and Netherlands crash barriers have such a hight that drivers don’t get blinded by traffic from the other direction.


----------



## cinxxx

you don't really have them in Germany. I asked one guy about them and he told me they are actually dangerous, since if they detach they could cause serious damage or kill someone. So they are not allowed...


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> Personally if you ask me, i think Serbia shouldn't blow away money in such projects that will bring less benefit. Countries like Croatia and Slovenia have motorways where there's literally more than 50,000 vehicles on 4 lane motorways and neither of both countries plan any widening of their motorways. Infact, Slovenia has a motoway (the Ljubljana Bypass), where the most it gets is 80,000 vehicles AADT so they are not stating any widening / expansion projects for the Ljubljana bypass in the next few years, and they are investing in commuter railway to try to tackle down the traffic.


Generally speaking a 2+2 with hard shoulders will handle 60k AADT with c 10% of that HGV and with a slowdown from design 120kph to 100kph for 2 rush hour periods a day. So widening a road at 50k AADT is normally not considered unless the HGV % is exceptional or if traffic is growing at a rapid rate and will exceed 60k in 3-5 years.

The Slovenian 'solution' is a hack, the road is grossly congested and it should be widened now if there is a central reservation that will allow a 3+3 build. Even a 3+3 is congested at 90k AADT or so. If there is no central reservation to take then the situation is more complex as junction rebuilds would likely be needed as well.


----------



## The Wild Boy

sponge_bob said:


> Generally speaking a 2+2 with hard shoulders will handle 60k AADT with c 10% of that HGV and with a slowdown from design 120kph to 100kph for 2 rush hour periods a day. So widening a road at 50k AADT is normally not considered unless the HGV % is exceptional or if traffic is growing at a rapid rate and will exceed 60k in 3-5 years.
> 
> The Slovenian 'solution' is a hack, the road is grossly congested and it should be widened now if there is a central reservation that will allow a 3+3 build. Even a 3+3 is congested at 90k AADT or so. If there is no central reservation to take then the situation is more complex as junction rebuilds would likely be needed as well.


Yes, i agree.

Also this:


The Wild Boy said:


> We should first wait and see how much of an impact will the fast railway Belgrade - Novi Sad have, if a lot of people switch to trains maybe traffic will reduce so there might not be a need for widening that motoway at all.


People shouldn't underestimate the power of public transport. Look at Tokyo for example. It's got the world's busiest metro, and most of their urban motorways are just 4 lanes.

Edit: Oh and let's not forget, like many other projects Serbian politicians like to give empty promises to people, so they can get more votes. This doesn't need any further explanation, Welcome to the Balkans or i guess pretty much elsewhere in Europe.

We'd be happy if Serbia finishes most of these projects U/C and planned in the next 10 years, hopefully...

And don't get me wrong, i have nothing against widening any motoway but the reality is that these are useless projects at least for now and it's money could be spent elsewhere, like for example improving the public transport which could get people from the roads back to the railway. It's not only building / improving the main railway corridor as well, but other railway connections to other cities / villages should be given attention as well.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> People shouldn't underestimate the power of public transport.


My city is 2.5 hours from Dublin, 200km. There is a train service but there is a bus every half hour from 5am to 11pm that is a modern bus and very cheap so I tend to bus it. 

Novi Sad is half that distance from Belgrade and a gimme for an express bus service.


----------



## Uppsala

tfd543 said:


> are anti-glare posts a mandatory thing for highway standards? Im asking because Im not seeing them that often in EU.. i mostly consider it as a luxury thing.



I do not think it is at all strange that these are missing on the A1/E75 in Serbia. It is a new and modern motorway. Anti-glare posts can probably instead be seen as something that was more common before, but nowadays is often removed on several motorways.. This was found on motorways in Germany, but is no longer available at all. In Sweden, these also existed in the past. The motorway between Malmö and Lund had this a really long time ago. There were also other Swedish motorways that had this, but nowadays they are all gone.

If you manage without anti-glare posts in Germany and Sweden, you will probably do well without these also in Serbia


----------



## tfd543

But Its comfortable, right ? There is also a section in Albania where they are installed.


----------



## clouseau




----------



## Uppsala

clouseau said:


>


This video also shows how Central European the Serbian motorway network has become nowadays since E75 (A1) and E80 (A4) were completed


----------



## nikicakica

Valjevo-Lajkovac expressway


----------



## Arnorian

A little update. Motorways and expressways in thick and thin, finished and under construction (earthworks started) in blue and red.


----------



## Namibija

@Arnorian What about Fruska gora corridor?


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> Now the bypass will fully be built by 2022, right?


Official deadline is next September. I think they'll make it.


The Wild Boy said:


> And how many vehicles is it planned to handle? 30,000 - 50,000 AADT? Some people on the Serbian forums have said that they made a big mistake by not building the Belgrade bypass as 6 lanes. Is there really a need for that? The statistics i got to see, didn't really show a need for 6 lanes and it said that there are less than 20,000 vehicles on the Belgrade Bypass. Maybe when it gets built it could attract far more cars? Sofia already has a 6 lane bypass and Zagreb is planning to widen theirs (And Ljubljana with longer term plans).


I think two lanes per direction is enough. Don't forget that a very significant chunk of the traffic coming towards Belgrade is destined for there, and not for transit. I don't think the traffic will be higher on the bypass than on the sections of A1 close to the city, but not a part of the bypass.


The Wild Boy said:


> Now for the section of the bypass to Pančevo, where is the tunnel going to end? There's plenty of houses there, i don't see how they could easily build a motorway given that there will be lots of expropriation, land reclamation, and given that we're the Balkans such things don't go easy here and take ages (governments pay too low per m2 so people refuse to give their property to governments, if they don't increase price). Could they just build a really long viaduct after the tunnel that would go over the houses and then connect to that new bridge? What's going to happen there? Anyone knows?


I've posted the plans for the Bubanj Potok-Pančevo section of the bypass/beltway below. There is not much demolition necessary.


The Wild Boy said:


> I have relatives in Belgrade that live near the Genex Tower (New Belgrade), so would it be more logical to take the urban motorway (once the bypass is fully complete) to reach that place, or should i take the bypass and then turn on the Belgrade Interchange, back towards New Belgrade and then get out of the motorway at the interchange near the Genex Tower? What would be a more quicker scenario?


Belgrade interchange? What is that? You mean A1/A3 interchange to the west of the city? Maybe avoid the motorway through the city center on workdays 07-09 and 15-18. Otherwise no reason to go around.
[/QUOTE]

The Bubanj Potok interchange has been modified a bit, but I think the rest of the plans are still valid. Note that the Vinča bridge over the Danube will carry one railway track (freight bypass) as well as the motorway. Tunnels are in gray.


----------



## Dikan011

A5, Krusevac bypass...


----------



## Dikan011

Contract signed this morning for first section of Nis-Pristina motorway. Financing comes from European banks, so Strabag is being brought on board, without a tender or anything of such sort.

I don't like them but whatever...



> *Contract signed on construction of first phase of Nis-Merdare highway - Works on Nis-Brestovac railway line started *
> 
> Contract on the construction of the first phase of the Peace Highway, on the section Merošina – Merošina 1, was signed in Donji Medjurovo between JP Koridori Srbije and the consortium Strabag AG and Strabag d.o.o. Belgrade.
> 
> The contract was signed by the director of the Corridor of Serbia, Aleksandar Antić, and the director of the branch for construction affairs of the company Strabag, Dragan Ršumov, it is stated on the website of the Government.
> 
> Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic and European Commission President Ursula von der Layen were also present. The section Merošina – Merošina 1 is part of the future peace highway Niš – Pločnik – Merdare. The length of the section planned for construction in the first phase is 32.6 kilometers on the stretch from Merošina near Niš to Beloljina near Plocnik.
> 
> The section is extremely complex because it includes six tunnels, 12 bridges and a large number of overpasses, underpasses and viaducts. The value of the section of works from Nis to Plocnik, in the length of 33 kilometers, is EUR 255 million. The start date of the works is November 1 this year for the first 5.5-kilometer sub-section, for which a contract was signed today, and the construction of the others is successive.


Idea is to connect with the increasingly important for Serbia port of Drac:


----------



## nikicakica

Dikan011 said:


> Financing comes from European banks, so Strabag is being brought on board, without a tender or anything of such sort.


Lie, there was a tender, as you can see here. These European banks literally make you follow their rules for tender. That was the first tender for a motorway section in Serbia in the last few years. Last one was in winter 2016/17, I believe.


----------



## Dikan011

So who were the other bidders? As much as I try & follow, looks like this escaped me.

And Strabag won due to its bid being lowest or some other merit?


----------



## Dikan011

A5, Morava corridor:


----------



## Dikan011

Sremska Raca-Kuzmin motorway; new Sava river motorway bridge coming along nicely.


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade's Pancevo bridge to be demolished, new one built in its place...



> *Pancevo Bridge in Belgrade to be Demolished After All, Drobnjak Says – New One to be Raised in Four Year at the Most*
> 
> Zoran Drobnjak has confirmed for Mondo that it was time to demolish the popular Pancevo Bridge, that it was old and that another one would be built near it in the next three to four years.
> 
> Although there has been talk of repair and reconstruction in the past years, the director of the PE Roads of Serbia said that it was impossible and in no way cost-effective, since the bridge is damaged to its very foundations.
> 
> Drobnjak said for Mondo that it was necessary to demolish the bridge, but that, before that, another one would be built in order to replace the Pancevo Bridge. The exact location of the new bridge and its distance from the Pancevo Bridge are not yet known.
> 
> – The preparation of a new project is supposed to start now. We need to have all the traffic connections function without a hitch during the works. The Pancevo Bridge is very old. Each part is a problem, the pillars, even the foundations. It is impossible to repair it and money should not be wasted on it – Zoran Drobnjak said.
> 
> According to him, any expert who claims that the bridge should not be demolished and that it is better to repair it does not understand this project.
> 
> – When a bridge is as old as the Pancevo Bridge is, when it is over 60 years old, repairs are done very rarely. We did so when it comes to Gazela, a bridge that was over 30 years old, and that cost us EUR 55 million. There was no alternative there, nor a place for a new bridge. The Pancevo Bridge will be occasionally repaired in order to remain functional until a new one is built, but it cannot be fully repaired. All this will certainly take several years and be done in cooperation with the City of Belgrade, the state and construction companies – Drobnjak explains for the portal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancevo Bridge in Belgrade to be Demolished After All, Drobnjak Says – New One to be Raised in Four Year at the Most
> 
> 
> Zoran Drobnjak has confirmed for Mondo that it was time to demolish the popular Pancevo Bridge, that it was old and that another one would be built near it in the next three to four years. Although there has been talk of repair and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ekapija.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

Dikan011 said:


> Belgrade's Pancevo bridge to be demolished, new one built in its place...


Any renders of how it may look like? How many lanes / railway tracks? Vmax??


----------



## Dikan011

No, way too soon for that.

It'd be nice if the new design paid homage to the old, pre-war King Peter II bridge:


----------



## Arnorian

_The exact location of the new bridge and its distance from the Pancevo Bridge are not yet known._

Are they crazy? The location of the Višnjica bridge is known exactly.


----------



## nikicakica

Dikan011 said:


> So who were the other bidders? As much as I try & follow, looks like this escaped me.
> 
> And Strabag won due to its bid being lowest or some other merit?


There were some 8 bidders, if I recall correctly from an article (here). And yes, price was only criteria.

I remember quite well posting here when tender started back in March, so someone doesn't follow in that much details.


----------



## nikicakica

Arnorian said:


> _The exact location of the new bridge and its distance from the Pancevo Bridge are not yet known._
> 
> Are they crazy? The location of the Višnjica bridge is known exactly.


I guess they've just invented something new, what a surprise. If they were actually building Ada Huja bridge rather than promising it, it would have been already finished and all the necessary works could be done on the Pančevo bridge, which is in dire need for reconstruction.

Now it looks like they want to build a maybe-temporary bridge next to the Pančevo bridge, but they haven't decided how far exactly, and how to connect it to the existing network.


----------



## Arnorian

nikicakica said:


> I guess they've just invented something new, what a surprise. If they were actually building Ada Huja bridge rather than promising it, it would have been already finished and all the necessary works could be done on the Pančevo bridge, which is in dire need for reconstruction.
> 
> Now it looks like they want to build a maybe-temporary bridge next to the Pančevo bridge, but they haven't decided how far exactly, and how to connect it to the existing network.


And close the traffic on the Danube? No way.


----------



## Dikan011

Today we have new article about Pancevo bridge, looks like while the State wants to tear it down and build a new one, the City would prefer to reconstruct the bridge. They haven't decided yet. Visnjica bridge (Ada Huja) remains a priority, construction starts next year apparently (election time,no?)

Also, Belgrade's tram network expansion plan foresees a new Danube crossing - will the reconstructed Pancevo bridge carry trams or will they build a new bridge just for trams remains to be seen.


----------



## Arnorian

They talked about putting tram tracks on the Višnjički bridge, but I as see absolutely no sense in that. There is practically nothing on the north side of the bridge. And for the reconstructed Pančevački bridge it would be too much to carry two train tracks, two tram tracks, and four (hopefully six) road lanes.


----------



## Dikan011

Weekend post....Belgrade's bridges:


----------



## The Wild Boy

What's with the Olympics logo on the right? 

Is Belgrade a candidate to host the Olympics games? That would be interesting.


----------



## Dikan011

Would be nice, Belgrade lost to Barcelona for the 1992 Summer Olympics and we haven't tried since.

But no, that was just Tokyo 2020 promotion by the Japanese embassy.


----------



## fcfreedom

The Wild Boy said:


> What's with the Olympics logo on the right?
> 
> Is Belgrade a candidate to host the Olympics games? That would be interesting.


Olympic Games in one of the poorest countries in Europe? Really?


----------



## Dikan011

Among the poor countries of Europe, Serbia is easily the richest. Besides, "poor" is just state of mind.


----------



## Dikan011

Morava corridor (A5), progress near Krusevac:


----------



## Dikan011

Nice Sentinel image, showing work on both A2 (Cacak bypass, Preljina-Pozega) and A5 motorways:


----------



## Arnorian

Flyover of the U/C section of A2 from Preljina to the east portal of the Laz tunnel.


----------



## Dikan011

Cool driving video, from Banja Luka to Belgrade in 7 minutes:


----------



## Dikan011

Serbian mountain resorts have seen first snow already.

One of the most visited, Zlatibor, is finally getting a new bypass road:


----------



## fcfreedom

Dikan011 said:


> Among the poor countries of Europe, Serbia is easily the richest. Besides, "poor" is just state of mind.


Oh ok, next time when I go shopping I will tell cashier: "I don't need money to buy that. I am rich without money. Poverty is just state of mind." That's not how capitalism works my friend.


----------



## Dikan011

Well, strictly in that Olympics-hosting context, Serbia while poor, is more than competent. Capitalism has nothing to do with it.

The bulk of sporting infrastructure already exists, between Belgrade & Novi Sad there's an insane ammount of stadia, swimming pools, indoor arenas, etc.
Belgrade most recently built a 5,000 unit athletes village for 2004 Universiade and can easily do it again. New 65k seat national stadium is already in the pipeline. Not to forget , we already have experience with hosting Olympics, the only Olympics in Eastern Europe, outside of Russia, were hosted by Yugoslavia after all. My dad worked on them, installing communications antennas and fibre-optic cables, making sure the events were beamed across the world.

Serbia is a sports-mad country and Belgrade Olympics would be better than that, devoid of enthusiasm crap we saw in Tokyo.


----------



## Dikan011

After years of talk & empty promises, looks like Serbia has finally allocated initial funding from the budget, for the fiscal 2021 & 2022, towards the new Danube bridge project at Backa Palanka.

It's a sort of a "Croatia-bypass" bridge, locals in the area have complaining for some time about having to navigate multiple border crossings while doing their daily commutes.










*







*


----------



## smokiboy

I would put that bridge about 3km down river. Past Neštin, to avoid those islands in the Danube.


----------



## Dikan011

Long overlooked & ignored, eastern Serbia looking better & better....


----------



## Dikan011

Work should begin on the Sabac-Loznica expressway in the next 2 weeks, starting from Loznica municapility - according to the owner of AzVirt, the Azerbaijan firm that was awarded the contract. The new Sava river motorway bridge at Sabac will be finished 6 months ahead of schedule.


----------



## Dikan011

A2 motorway, Preljina-Pozega - latest update:


----------



## Dikan011

Interestingly, first time in a while, during today's opening of a new 200 million euro auto-parts plant in Pancevo, Serbia's president Vucic mentioned the need to complete the Sector C of Belgrade's motorway ring road, all the way up to Pancevo, along with the road & rail Danube bridge at Vinca.

Current work on Belgrade's bypass , up to Bubanj Potok interchange, should be complete by Q3 2022.


----------



## sponge_bob

This project would actually make sense compared to many of the lads proposals. Hopefully it takes priority over mountain schemes in the middle of nowhere. 


Dikan011 said:


> Vucic mentioned the need to complete the Sector C of Belgrade's motorway ring road, all the way up to Pancevo,


----------



## The Wild Boy

Of course it will make sense, because from there it would connect to the motorway with Romania. 

What do you mean by many of the lads proposals? 
You mean most of the proposals that were sent here? They are all more or less the same, expect that some proposals include the whole Belgrade Bypass as an O ring road, something that will happen in the future. I think someone here mentioned that they scrapped the plans for a 6 lane fast road and that the remaining section from Pančevo North to somewhere near Batajnica would be instead actually a motorway connection. 

This would make more sense as it would connect to another crucial motorway, and that's the motorway to Zrenjanin. You can't just leave the motorway to end in the city itself, you have to ensure it's connected to a bypass system so people from other parts of the city can come more easily. So yeah in the longer term plan a full O bypass would have to happen. 

Anyways, isn't there an updated variant of this map? 









I don't know who made it, and if there's a dedicated thread to such maps, but if there isn't any newer version then I think it should be updated as there's a lot more finished motorways and a lot more U/C. This is a very useful map, and it would help me a lot for showing it to foreigners, as it's very easy to understand. 
I hope the creator of the map updates it if it isn't updated. 


Btw it seems that on Belgrade Bypass the max allowed speed is 130 km/h, of course on the more flatter sections, that's what i could see on many of the videos.


----------



## krzysiek997

The Wild Boy said:


> (...)
> 
> Anyways, isn't there an updated variant of this map?
> (photo)
> (...)



The latest I got is from 28.12.2020. (I'm not the author)











EDIT: Its far from perfect as it still lacks few motorway projects.
At first glance, lacking projects are:

every expressway project U/C or planned
Novi Sad - Zrenjanin -Belgrade motorway
and other planned expressways in Vojvodina
expressways in sth Croatia (Dubrovnik - Ploce)
expressway branches in northern Bosnia in Priedor region
Some more loosely planned roads are also missing while others are marked.


----------



## Dikan011

Can't wait until that part in Montenegro turns green. And the A2 in Serbia.

Meanwhile, A5....


----------



## Dikan011

Just announced, an additional ~20 million euros will be allocated towards Valjevo expressway, effectively extending the road by 2km towards Valjevo and one of the city's industrial zones.

Work on the expressway is being carried out by China's Shandong High-Speed.


----------



## fcfreedom

Dikan011 said:


> Well, strictly in that Olympics-hosting context, Serbia while poor, is more than competent. Capitalism has nothing to do with it.
> 
> The bulk of sporting infrastructure already exists, between Belgrade & Novi Sad there's an insane ammount of stadia, swimming pools, indoor arenas, etc.
> Belgrade most recently built a 5,000 unit athletes village for 2004 Universiade and can easily do it again. New 65k seat national stadium is already in the pipeline. Not to forget , we already have experience with hosting Olympics, the only Olympics in Eastern Europe, outside of Russia, were hosted by Yugoslavia after all. My dad worked on them, installing communications antennas and fibre-optic cables, making sure the events were beamed across the world.
> 
> Serbia is a sports-mad country and Belgrade Olympics would be better than that, devoid of enthusiasm crap we saw in Tokyo.


I know, thats nice but you can't compare Japan and Serbia. Japan isn't even comparable to the most countries in the world. Have you seen cleanliness of the streets in Tokyo? They are cleaner then my kitchen.


----------



## Dikan011

Ruma-Sabac motorway, aerial video of the new Sava river bridge:


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade bypass motorway shaping up slowly:

Sector 5:







Sector 6:


----------



## sponge_bob

Ah yes, the "Highway of Peace" as Erdogan called it when he signed 'contracts' a few years back.  Has a route been agreed west of Bijeljina yet???



Dikan011 said:


> Belgrade- Sarajevo motorway progressing slowly...
> 
> Just announced, commercial contract for the SRB border-Bijeljina section of motorway, some 18-19km, will be signed before the end of the year.


----------



## Dikan011

Ah, that's a little too much from Erdogan...its not Dublin-Belfast for heaven's sake 🤣 🤣 

But yeah, it's coming along - latest news about that just the other day, District Brcko wll by December 15th define the path of motorway, totaling some ~30km:









Vlada Brčko distrikta će do 15. decembra odrediti trasu budućeg autoputa Sarajevo-Beograd


Ministar komunikacija i transporta Bosne i Hercegovine Vojin Mitrović održao je radni sastanak sa prvim zamjenikom visokog predstavnika i supervizorom za Brčko distrikt Majklom Skenlanom na kojem su razgovarali o rekonstrukciji mosta




ba.ekapija.com


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> Ah, that's a little too much from Erdogan...its not Dublin-Belfast for heaven's sake 🤣 🤣


Still, he alleged he would finance it didn't he??? 



> But yeah, it's coming along - latest news about that just the other day, District Brcko wll by December 15th define the path of motorway, totaling some ~30km:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vlada Brčko distrikta će do 15. decembra odrediti trasu budućeg autoputa Sarajevo-Beograd
> 
> 
> Ministar komunikacija i transporta Bosne i Hercegovine Vojin Mitrović održao je radni sastanak sa prvim zamjenikom visokog predstavnika i supervizorom za Brčko distrikt Majklom Skenlanom na kojem su razgovarali o rekonstrukciji mosta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba.ekapija.com


Right, so that is the route fully defined from the A1 in Bosnia to the RS border then....only a matter of actually getting hard cash off Erdogan and building it then.


----------



## The Wild Boy

And do you think Turkey will finance a X motorway in an X country? lol

I think they are already spending big amount of money in their country, look at Çanakale Bridge, look at their planned motorway network, how much they are building, high speed rail, etc etc... I don't think Erdogan will give any money, well unless he sees Bosnia and Serbia of his interest (like what America sees Kosovo, Russia sees Belarus, etc...).


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> And do you think Turkey will finance a X motorway in an X country? lol


They seemingly signed a deal 3 years ago to sort of finance not 1 but 2 motorways starting in Serbia and ending in Sarajevo....a northern and southern route. I give the southern route 2 chances me.  

I don't really know what Turkey has financed so far or what their companies are contracted to build right now but the route from the Serbian A2 to the Bosnian Border, around 20km including a bridge over the Sava river is under construction for sure..but of course there is no way that much will cost the €250m alluded to below, not in dead flat terrain. 









Bosnia Signs Sarajevo-Belgrade Highway Agreement with Turkey


Bosnia and Herzegovina and Turkey signed an agreement on the construction of the Bosnian stretch of a Sarajevo-to-Belgrade highway, although it was not specified how the project will be financed.




balkaninsight.com







> The Serbian part of the highway is being built by a Turkish company and its 250-million-euro cost is being partially funded by a loan from Turkey’s Exim Bank, with Serbia funding the rest from its state budget.


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> They seemingly signed a deal 3 years ago to sort of finance not 1 but 2 motorways starting in Serbia and ending in Sarajevo....a northern and southern route. I give the southern route 2 chances me.
> 
> I don't really know what Turkey has financed so far or what their companies are contracted to build right now but the route *from the Serbian A2 to the Bosnian Border, around 20km including a bridge over the Sava river is under construction* for sure..but of course there is no way that much will cost the €250m alluded to below, not in dead flat terrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosnia Signs Sarajevo-Belgrade Highway Agreement with Turkey
> 
> 
> Bosnia and Herzegovina and Turkey signed an agreement on the construction of the Bosnian stretch of a Sarajevo-to-Belgrade highway, although it was not specified how the project will be financed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balkaninsight.com


The northern route from *A3* is u/c: https://openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=12&lat=44.9599&lon=19.35909&layers=B000TF

The potential southern route might be this: https://openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=13&lat=43.80377&lon=19.66053&layers=B000TF


----------



## sponge_bob

The _putative/speculative_ southern route is that very one Pozega/Uzice/Visegrad/Sarajevo. 100s of kms of Hard Core Dinaric Alps with no population.

I'd be happy if the Turks ever did Pozega to west of Uzice though. 


MichiH said:


> The potential southern route might be this: https://openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=13&lat=43.80377&lon=19.66053&layers=B000TF


----------



## The Wild Boy

This video is from a Serbian TV show, they show a lot of routes like these, traveling to popular tourist places. It's in Serbian but it explains the route well. They tested with different navigation software as well. It seems that afterall the southern route will be much faster, despite going though hard terrain. But i don't expect this route to be built anytime soon. I remember when Bosnian politicians promised finishing corridor Vc by 2020, yes the entire corridor. There are many videos of that. Then again the other motorway to Montenegro that also won't get built. This one currently has the strongest support, yes but it isn't going to be built anytime soon. Maybe certain parts from Serbia yes, but from Bosnia we will have to wait a bit longer. 







In this video someone drove from Bosnia to Turkey. 


Both routes of the motorway to Sarajevo, when you look at them from a distance, they are like a one massive roundabout. I don't see the need to spend a lot of money, just to satisfy the needs of both political sides, because they couldn't agree on what best routes to choose... And it's questionable how much even people will ride on these motorways.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> Both routes of the motorway to Sarajevo, when you look at them from a distance, they are like a one massive roundabout. I don't see the need to spend a lot of money, just to satisfy the needs of both political sides, because they couldn't agree on what best routes to choose... And it's questionable how much even people will ride on these motorways.


It appears that an initial proposal to build the northern route on a more direct line from Belgrade via Tuzla to Sarajevo was rejected and the giant roundabout scheme was proposed to keep everyone 'happy', officially. On the other hand all the important cities in northern Bosnia, bar Tuzla, will be served by the northern route if they ever get around to finishing it. 

I don't think the southern route will ever be built as there is no population between Uzice and Sarajevo.


----------



## Dikan011

Various approaches up to Serbia's premier ski resort of Kopaonik are getting fresh asphalt ahead of the new winter season:


----------



## Dikan011

Fruska Gora corridor construction looks set to heat up soon, a 600 million euro project spearheaded by China's CRBC, with work slowly stepping up on Serbia's longest road tunnel Iriski Venac (3,5km) and some new rumors say groundbreaking on new Danube bridge near Petrovaradin could happen in December.


----------



## Dikan011

Armistice Day approaching...so, lesson from history:

Some hundred years ago, at a great cost, Serbia & Montenegro jointly consigned Austria-Hungary and the German Empire to the dustbins of history, along with their various emperors, rulers & monarchs.

Today, things are somewhat less dramatic...high-level meeting today in Belgrade, Serbia's president hosted premier of Montenegro , they looked at some war maps and agreed to speed up the construction of Belgrade-Bar motorway.

December 2027 is now some kind of tentative date for the Montenegrin & Serbian sections to meet-up.











The ship that fired the first shot of World War I, at Belgrade in 1914, river monitor "Bodrog", now restored & renamed "Sava", will open to visitors in Belgrade passenger port this week:


----------



## vadimz

Is there a chance that they will make border section *before* the rest of sections? Because without this section (as we all know, of course) motorways go to nowhere? At least Serbian part ends in mountains without any continuation.


----------



## sponge_bob

What is the lesson, that the magic money tree is 100 years old. ??  


Dikan011 said:


> Armistice Day approaching...so, lesson from history December 2027 is now some kind of tentative date for the Montenegrin & Serbian sections to meet-up.


----------



## Dikan011

Apparently, tomorrow morning is the official opening of works on the A1-Pozarevac-Golubac expressway. Some kind of photo-op planned, as Vucic will be in attendance.

Work was previously awarded to China's firm Shandong High-Speed and contract value is some ~350 million euros.


----------



## Dikan011

Construction of Pozarevac-Golubac expressway was kicked off today...



> *Construction of New Fast Road Begins – Value of Works from Pozarevac to Golubac EUR 337 Million*
> 
> The works on the construction of the fast route Pozarevac-Golubac began at the Pozarevac interchange, in the presence of the president of Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic. The fast route is 67 kilometers long, and the project is worth EUR 337 million.
> 
> The agreement was signed with the Chinese company Shangdong Hi Speed Group and the works are planned to be completed in two years, that is, by November 2024.
> 
> The fast route will have two traffic lanes in both directions, with a width of 3.5 meters each. Also, more than 20 bridges and overpasses, including a new bridge on the Great Morava, are to be built.
> 
> The plan is to build 24 interchanges and intersections with the local roads.
> 
> The route of the fast road begins at the Pozarevac interchange on the Belgrade-Nis highway and ends at the entrance to Golubac and links to the existing Danube Main Road, which goes toward Kladovo.
> 
> The construction plan defines the route of the future modern road going by the existing road to Pozarevac to the exit from Pozarevac to Veliko Gradiste.
> 
> rom that point, the new road will bypass the construction zones of Pozarevac, Veliko Gradiste and Golubac, which means that it will not pass near the settlements in the territory of those three local self-governments.
> 
> The initiative for the construction of the fast route was made by Vucic in July when visiting the HPP Djerdap and that part of eastern Serbia.
> 
> The beginning of the works was also attended by the minister of construction of Serbia, Tomislav Momirovic, and the director of the Corridors of Serbia, Aleksandar Antic.


----------



## Le Clerk

Good stuff. unfortunately, on the Romanian side, I do not expect anything because of the mountains in the area. Nothing is planned anyway.


----------



## Dikan011

Well, we don't expect a linkup with Romania there either, but this road is part of larger project to rehabilitate this entire stretch, from *Belgrade to Kladovo.*

So, maybe a linkup at Kladovo/Drobeta Turnu-Severin someday?










There's a lot of a Chinese energy & mining interest in this area, so thats why this is being built now.

Also, Serbia itself will invest hundreds of million into its river ports in coming years, with the largest chunk going towards the Port of Prahovo.


----------



## Dikan011

Number of contracts signed with Chinese firm "Power China" yesterday, most importantly commercial contract for road linking town of Gornji Milanovac with A2 motorway, roughly 10km section, 30 million euro value.

Also, framework agreements for construction of bypass roads for Uzice, Loznica, Pozega , as well as new 1,300 meter tunnel under Kadinjaca mountain, linking Uzice & Bajina Basta.

And it was announced that the commercial contract for new Kragujevac northern bypass will be signed before years's end. Estimated cost is ~155 million euros for roughly 30km.


----------



## sponge_bob

I see lots and lots of Chinese Debts here. Anyone care to add them up in a spreadsheet?????


----------



## Dikan011

Be our guest. Don't forget the FK-3 surface to air missile system, should come in time for Chinese New Year celebrations 🍻🤣


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> Don't forget the FK-3 surface to air missile system


Should be good for dealing with speeding drivers...is that why you mentioned it??


----------



## Dikan011

Speeding is fine, that's for dealing with incompetent drivers.


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> Speeding is fine, that's for dealing with incompetent drivers.


Should be better than Russian Dashcam Videos on youtube then.


----------



## Dikan011

It's Saturday, pretty much a 4 day long weekend in Serbia due to Armistice Day, but our Azeri friends are working hard today...Ruma-Sabac motorway, new Sava river bridge:


----------



## Dikan011

A2, Munjino Brdo tunnel:


----------



## Dikan011

So it's some kind of anniversary this month, it is now 31 years since construction of Belgrade's motorway bypass began, far back in November 1990....and still going on.

Tough project for sure, Belgrade's bypass is seemingly just like the city's new metro that's finally about to break ground after decades of talk & planning, all in tunnels & bridges...

It was mentioned few days ago, kind of indirectly, that they expect Sector C of the bypass to be signed in the next few months. That inludes two new tunnels Bubanj Potok & Lestane (~1300m and ~700m) and a new Danube bridge (~1,800m). Estimated cost 600-700 million EUR.

Few fresh photos of currently ongoing work...








































































































































Source: Tikvica, Beobuild.rs


----------



## threo2k

31 years and still not finished?? wow.


----------



## The Wild Boy

threo2k said:


> 31 years and still not finished?? wow.


Breakup of Yugoslavia, Economic Sanctions, NATO Bombing (Ostruznica bridge being destroyed), Corrupt Politicians, Money Laundering, very little serious dedication to finish this project sooner. It explains it all.

The transition period was bad for all of us, now things are thankfully different, there's more money and many important projects are being built.

I just hope the politicians stick to their promises, regardless of what government they come from and finish this Belgrade Bypass on time as they promised to do so.

Remeber for many years, especially during the early and mid 2000's this project was sitting in the dust, only planned on paper for the remaining sections.

Only in 2004 or 2005 if i recall had they actually finished repairing the Ostruznica bridge.


Btw I think the Serbian friends should give a run - down of what was built when, when it was officially finished, when each section was built, at what year exactly. Just so we can get a clear perspective of how long it really took to come to what it is now, since the Belgrade Bypass is slowly nearing it's final competition and materialization.


----------



## Uppsala

The Wild Boy said:


> Breakup of Yugoslavia, Economic Sanctions, NATO Bombing (Ostruznica bridge being destroyed), Corrupt Politicians, Money Laundering, very little serious dedication to finish this project sooner. It explains it all.
> 
> The transition period was bad for all of us, now things are thankfully different, there's more money and many important projects are being built.
> 
> I just hope the politicians stick to their promises, regardless of what government they come from and finish this Belgrade Bypass on time as they promised to do so.
> 
> Remeber for many years, especially during the early and mid 2000's this project was sitting in the dust, only planned on paper for the remaining sections.
> 
> Only in 2004 or 2005 if i recall had they actually finished repairing the Ostruznica bridge.
> 
> 
> Btw I think the Serbian friends should give a run - down of what was built when, when it was officially finished, when each section was built, at what year exactly. Just so we can get a clear perspective of how long it really took to come to what it is now, since the Belgrade Bypass is slowly nearing it's final competition and materialization.



Then we should still not forget that in recent years a lot has happened with the motorways in Serbia. The A1/E75 was first cleared all the way to the H-border. The last part was Beškabridge which was rebuilt to full motorway standard. Before, it was only 1+1.

The next step was all the way from Belgrade to the NMK-border on the A1/E75. There it is between Leskovac and NMK-border that it was completed. An impressive motorway construction as well, as the nature there is difficult to build motorways in, but they succeeded here.

And then shortly afterwards the A4/E80 all the way from Niš to the BG-border.

And in any case, it has been ensured that the A2 is now also a motorway all the way from Belgrade to Čačak.

Above all, I believe that they have done the right thing in prioritizing the A1 and A4 motorways in southern Serbia and eastern Serbia before continuing with the Belgrade bypass. These motorways are important in international transit traffic. And here we must not forget that Belgrade already has its motorway through the city.

Based on this, I still think they have succeeded really well with the bypass as well.


----------



## Dikan011

Interesting Sentinel photo, while Belgrade's Nikola Tesla airport's new runway is now being paved, hopefully the city's new link with A2 and Belgrade bypass motorways, will get a bit of asphalt soon too...there's been very little noticeable progress in the last 2 or 3 months.











On a sidenote, with Serbia beating Portugal yesterday and clinching a World Cup spot, the project to build a new, half a billion euro, 60k seater national stadium adjacent to this new artery is pretty much certain now.


----------



## Dikan011

Novi Sad's iconic Danube bridges....projects for at least 2 more Danube crossings in Novi Sad are fully underway.

Liberty bridge






New Zezelj bridge:


----------



## Dikan011

A5 motorway, part of Cacak-Kraljevo section:


----------



## Arnorian

...


----------



## Dikan011

Our Chinese friends are wasting no time, three days after signing, work seems to be in full swing on new ~10km road connecting town of Gornji Milanovac with A2 motorway - its roughly a little over 30 million euro project.








Always liked Gornji Milanovac....


----------



## Dikan011

A2, Preljina-Pozega today...


----------



## tasosGR

E-763 - „Miloš Veliki“ from Preljina to Požega ,Cacak bypass,almost paved...








Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on November 17, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## Dikan011

They're aiming for St. Nikola day completion for that section, so December 19th.


----------



## Dikan011

Approach roads to Kopaonik ski center got new asphalt ahead of the new winter season:


----------



## Dikan011

Indirect confirmation today that last minute preparations are underway before arrival of hundreds of Chinese workers & engineers in Zrenjanin, where construction should start on the Novi Sad-Zrenjanin-Belgrade motorway project before year's end.

Commercial contract was signed a few months ago, with China's Shandong Group, contract value is ~600 million euros for roughly ~110km of motorway.












Chinese have a lot of business interest in Zrenjanin, not the least of which is the new, still under construction billion euro tire Ling Long tire factory...


----------



## Dikan011

The other day, popular Belgrade daily "Blic" had an article entitled "Montenegro ever-closer by motorway, 1300km of motorways & expressways in construction or planning in Serbia".





__





SVE SMO BLIŽE AUTO-PUTU DO CRNE GORE Trenutno se radi na 1.300 kilometara, a evo i dokle se stiglo sa ključnim deonicama


U Srbiji se trenutno projektuje i gradi 1300 kilometara auto puta i brzih saobraćajnica a da je ulaganje u kapitalne investicije strategija države potvrđuje i to što je budžetom za 2022. godinu za ove namene predviđeno izdvajanje od 486 milijardi dinara, 86 više nego ove godine.




www.blic.rs







So, let's recap:

*Currently U/C or under contract motorway/expressway sections:*

Preljina-Pozega - 31km
Pojate-Preljina (Morava Corridor) - 110km
Ruma-Sabac-Loznica - 77,05km
Sremska Raca-Kuzmin - 18km
Novi Sad-Ruma - 47,7km
Iverak-Lajkovac - 18km
Belgrade bypass (Orlovaca-Bubanj Potok) - 12,8km
New Belgrade -Surcin - 7,9km
Novi Sad bypass - 2,4km
Nis-Plocnik - 32,6km
Belgrade-Zrenjanin - Novi Sad- 113km
Pozarevac-Golubac - 69km

*Total: ~540km 


PLANNED:*

Sector C of Belgrade bypass motorway - 31km
Plocnik-Merdare - 43,7km
"Vozd Karadjordje" motorway - 220km
Pozega-Boljare (MNE border) - 107km
Sombor-Kikinda - 175km
Paracin-Zajecar-Negotin - 140km
Pozega-Kotroman - 60km
Beograd-Vrsac (RO border) 86km
Kragujevac-Mrcajevci - 33km

*Total : ~930km*


So, Bllc was a little off, it's really closer to 1,500km of u/c or planned motorways. 🤣


----------



## smokiboy

What is the Novi Sad bypass - 2,4km referring to?


----------



## Dikan011

Apparently, the Danube bridge itself 🤣


----------



## Dikan011

Rare Fruska Gora corridor (Ruma-Novi Sad expressway) update, work on new Iriski Venac tunnel, at 3,5 kilometers Serbia's longest:


----------



## Dikan011

Azvirt has a new aerial video from Belgrade's motorway bypass:


----------



## Dikan011

Motorway through Belgrade, Gazelle bridge....


----------



## Dikan011

A2, Preljina Pozega....lane markings now visible:


----------



## Dikan011

One of those weekend posts, dedicated to all asphalt lovers 

Work on Belgrade's Nikola Tesla airport new runway....if all construction works were so dynamic in Serbia, one can only hope.


----------



## Dikan011

Sombor - Kikinda expressway project seems to be gearing up for a possible late Q1 2022 start... from Backi Breg border crossing with Hungary to Nakovo border crossing with Romania. Estimated cost is ~450 million EUR and it's designed for 100kph speeds.


----------



## Le Clerk

That is great news, but why only 100 km/h speed limit for an expressway?! It seems downgraded.


----------



## Arnorian

Le Clerk said:


> That is great news, but why only 100 km/h speed limit for an expressway?! It seems downgraded.


The specifications for 100 km/h are less strict, so the road will be cheaper (narrower curves, narrower driving lanes, and no hard shoulder). It's likely that some intersections will be roundabouts.


----------



## Le Clerk

Arnorian said:


> The specifications for 100 km/h are less strict, so the road will be cheaper (narrower curves, narrower driving lanes, and no hard shoulder). It's likely that some intersections will be roundabouts.



Thanks. It sounds more like the European road standard in Romania. It is still a very good option though. I assume the traffic is not yet expected to be very high. 

What section will they start with? Looks like it is a rather large project.


----------



## Arnorian

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks. It sounds more like the European road standard in Romania. It is still a very good option though. I assume the traffic is not yet expected to be very high.
> 
> What section will they start with? Looks like it is a rather large project.


I'm not sure. It's best to not believe them until you see the earthwork has stated on Sentinel-Hub. The traffic is not high, it should suffice. The major upgrade is bypassing the towns and villages.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> That is great news, but why only 100 km/h speed limit for an expressway?! It seems downgraded.


You can have 100kph expressways where traffic is not high, in that part of Serbia you might manage to build for $3m a km and maybe there will be no tolls either????


----------



## nikicakica

There won't be tolls for sure. Again, "expressways" in Serbia aren't neccessarily grade separated, there are usually quite a few roundabouts.
Regarding traffic, east of A1 it barely surpasses 4000 between Bečej and Novi Bečej and on the rest of the route it's lower than 3000.


----------



## Le Clerk

nikicakica said:


> There won't be tolls for sure. Again, "expressways" in Serbia aren't neccessarily grade separated, there are usually quite a few roundabouts.
> Regarding traffic, east of A1 it barely surpasses 4000 between Bečej and Novi Bečej and on the rest of the route it's lower than 3000.


But is there an expressway standard in Serbia?! Because in the EU an expressway cannot have roundabouts or at grade junctions.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> But is there an expressway standard in Serbia?! Because in the EU an expressway cannot have roundabouts or at grade junctions.


1. Serbia can do what it wants. Any country may have 3 or 4 different expressway standards if it wants. Not wise but perfectly legal. 
2. You are wrong Le Clerk. The Scandi 2+2 100kph standard is an expressway that is not always grade separated, it is usually limited access/protected road though...no houses or farmers fields open onto it....normally. 

The EU Ten T directive states. Definition of express road Art 17(3) 
Designed for motor traffic 
Accessible *primarily* from interchanges *or controlled junctions* 
Prohibits stopping and parking on the running carriageway 
Does not cross at grade with any railway or tramway track


----------



## Dikan011

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks. It sounds more like the European road standard in Romania. It is still a very good option though. I assume the traffic is not yet expected to be very high.
> 
> What section will they start with? Looks like it is a rather large project.


First U/C section will be Backi Breg (HU border) - Sombor, Serbia has already allocated 100 million euros from the budget towards this project.


----------



## Arnorian

sponge_bob said:


> Even then Preljina—Požega is over $15m a km and delayed a lot. How would the more difficult terrain further south come out cheaper????


I don't know about the cost, but there is no way half of the Požega-border is in tunnels and bridges. The terrain is rough, but not that rough.

The delay on Pojate-Požega is due to late start, the works are proceeding fairly quickly. Especially as there are four tunnel tubes of 2.8km to be bored.


----------



## sponge_bob

Arnorian said:


> I don't know about the cost


€450m or around $500m for c.30km including, as you said, a not enormous % of tunnels on that stretch.








Potpisan komercijalni ugovor za auto-put Preljina–Požega


Komercijalni ugovor za izgradnju novog auto-puta u Srbiji, od Preljine do Požege na Koridoru 11, vredan 450 miliona evra, potpisan je u Budimpešti na samitu Kine i 16 zemalja Centralne i Istočne Evrope.




www.rts.rs





Looking at it another way. Pojate-Požega will cost 2 full years of income for Serbian Motorways, the company, and their income has to pay off lots of other roads as well as maintenance on the existing network and toll collection and the staff salaries to do all that.

It will cost 1% of annual GDP although much of that comes back in spending inside Serbia during construction.


----------



## The Wild Boy

The first SAT emission road trip Filmed in 1997:








SAT | Prva SAT Patrola!


SAT Istrorija




satplus.rs




(You might need to make an account on their website to view the video. Without an account you can view only one video per month, with an account you can view only one video per week) 

The reason why I'm bringing this up is so others see. The road from Belgrade to the Montenegro's Sea Coastline was a fun and interesting experience. On many sections the road goes through Canyons, and it was a dangerous road, up untill opening of A2 motorway when most of the traffic shifted to using the motorway. You can see Ibarska Magistrala, especially near Belgrade in it's current 1+2 formation. Interestingly enough some sections had less and some had more traffic. I'm assuming that people in the 90's also traveled more by train as well. So i wouldn't be surprised if families went by train on holidays. 
And many of the sections shown in the video were not in a good condition, so we can say that roads weren't properly maintained even in Yugoslavia. 


Having a full motorway connection to Montenegro only makes sense on an international and corridor scale. Traveling on a full motorway connection, safe and in contort to Montenegro's Coastline will be a much welcomed thing. Even though some sections of that motorway will see less than 6,000 vehicles AADT a motorway connection actually makes sense from a different point of View. It's going to be a similar story with the motorway to Sarajevo as well. 
Think of how reaching Italy would be quicker, like if Montenegro opens a ferry line to Italy, many Romanians from Transylvania and Banat could drive to Italy from Serbia and then to Montenegro (that is assuming that someone wants to make that long ride though several countries). 
In this case there's also the railway, which for those who are not in a rush can take that instead. The experience is completely different by taking the train. Sure you don't have the freedom of a car, can't carry anything with you obviously, but there's something beautiful in being on a train, up in the mountains and seeing the beauty of that region. One day you're in flatlands, the next you're up in the mountains, then the other day you've arrived at the beautiful Adriatic coastline. Most of the railway from Belgrade to Bar will begin getting renovated in the coming years as well, so that should only result with a positive impact. 

Flights also exist and we know how favorable these are amongst the tourists, but in this case tickets have to be on an affordable price. No one would like to spend more than 700 - 800 EUR on a short trip from Belgrade to Podgorica or to some other airport nearby. If the airline comes in with affordable tickets then that could itself pull out more people from the road. 
So yeah. Personally if you ask me Serbia should've planned to build the remaining sections of A2 towards the border with Montenegro just with 2+2 express road formation, maybe have some SOS stops along the way, and it should have been fine. Plus that would have saved a lot of money, but i do understand the reason why there needs to be a motorway connection to Montenegro and why the Serbian government is pushing this project despite it not being entirely viable. 





Here in a more recent road trip from SAT to some of Serbia's natural beauties, after the 26th minute and towards the end of the video you can see the how the terrain is, where the motorway is supposed to run though. 

It's not any hard mountains, just some lower mountains, hilly area, some flat lands here and there. But as it can be seen, that area is literally in the middle of nowhere. The nearest big town is in a 30 kilometer range. The rest is just smaller villages nearby, and the beautiful scenery. That's it. Even Boljare is a small village, with a population of only 983 people according to the 2002 census. 

So yeah, this motorway literally goes though places in the middle of nowhere. It will be interesting to drive on to sure, if of course many even choose to drive on that motorway. 
From the Montenegro's side the terrain obviously gets a lot harder, so there's going to be a lot of work and delays there. 

The current estimated time from Belgrade to Bar is around 8 hours and 23 minutes, maybe with the motorway it could go down to some 6 hours and 30 minutes, if not less. 

I can not find how long it takes with train. 

With Air Serbia it would take around an hour, maybe some 30 minutes more if we factor in boarding process, checking in, security measures. 

And the ticket is around 80 EUR per passenger, which is actually reasonable. 

Maybe during peak season tickets go up to 100 - 200 EUR, but that still puts it bellow the 800 EUR mark which seems affordable. The only issue however is that it's a Belgrade - Podgorica line, and there isn't an airport in Bar. So people would still have to either drive (rent a car??), take a bus, or just take the train to Bar.


----------



## Adrian.02

^
I am more than sure about the fact that the number of tourists from Romania will only rise once the motorway between Belgrade and Bar will be finally completed(well, let's not use the term "finally completed", I would be satisfied if most of the "dangerous" sections of the classic road between Čačak and Bar will be "doubled" by a more safer motorway route, which is currently "in the making").
I remember the times when I went on holiday to Montenegro with my parents,and we had to leave my hometown in Western Romania at about 10 PM, in order to reach the Montenegrin coast at 10-11 or even 12 AM, the earliest(The waiting times at the border crossing influenced the total trip time quite a lot).
So yeah, I'll say it again, I can only be glad that a motorway is finally being built on this route, as I have a few acquaintances who do not travel to Montenegro due to the long way to get there, and the fact that the road is a bit dangerous on some sections(And the fact that the hairpin turns are the "best" remedy for people who are carsick  )
EDIT:
P.S. And the montenegrin coast is the nearest place from my hometown where you can enjoy the sea breeze!


----------



## keber

Arnorian said:


> 50 and 20 is way too high.


Are there no better data avaliable? No public available maps? No enviromental inquiries? Are there just political statements?


----------



## sponge_bob

keber said:


> Are there no better data avaliable? No public available maps? No enviromental inquiries? Are there just political statements?


Nobody, *despite my asking*, has added up the sum of all these opaque contracts to Chinese companies on recent years. Not exclusively Chinese but mainly Chinese. The expensive mountaIn motorway is intended for none but Chinese companies.

The terms of the 'loans' underpinning them are a state secret.


----------



## Dikan011

So-called "Gruza corridor" will be signed in the coming period, about ~35km long expressway connecting Kragujevac with the currently U/C A5 motorway and the new regional airport there. Together with the city's planned northern bypass, and already built Kragujevac-Batocina expressway, it will link A1 and A5 motorways.










Recent Mrcajevci-Kragujevac drive video:


----------



## Arnorian

keber said:


> Are there no better data avaliable? No public available maps? No enviromental inquiries? Are there just political statements?


I don't think a detailed plan for this section has been made yet.


----------



## Dikan011

General project exists...22 kilometers of bridges/viaducts, 27 kilometers of tunnels:

Still seems a little too much.



> Autoput od Požege do Boljara, dug je 106,8 kilometara. Na njegovoj trasi predviđena je izgradnja 4 petlje, 10 benzinskih pumpi, 18 odmorišta, 107 retenzija, a ukupna dužina mostova je 22, dok bi u tunelima bilo 27 kilometara.











Autoput preko Ivanjice čeka projekat


IVANJICA - Iako je deonica autoputa Požega – Boljare preko Ivanjice, već utvrđena, još uvek ostaje nepoznanica precizne trase ove važne saobraćajnice koja ide preko Arilja, zahvata deo Lučana, a onda preko Ivanjice nastavlja prema Pešteru i Sjenici, odnosno selu Boljare, na granici sa susednom Crnom




zoomue.rs


----------



## nikicakica

sponge_bob said:


> Nobody, *despite my asking*, has added up the sum of all these opaque contracts to Chinese companies on recent years. Not exclusively Chinese but mainly Chinese. The expensive mountaIn motorway is intended for none but Chinese companies.
> 
> The terms of the 'loans' underpinning them are a state secret.


Let's try:

Chinese:
A2 Surčin-Obrenovac 233,669,280$
A2 Obrenovac-Ub and Lajkovac-Ljig 333,747,540$
A2 Preljina-Požega 523,530,000$
A1 Ostružnica-Bubanj Potok 207,000,000$
Lajkovac-Valjevo 160,000,000€
Novi Sad-Ruma 600,000,000€
New Belgrade-Surčin 70,500,000$
Požarevac-Golubac 337,000,000$

Azerbaijani: 
A2 Ljig-Preljina 308,000,000€
Ruma-Šabac-Loznica 467,500,000€

Turks:
Kuzmin-Sremska Rača 225,000,000€

Bechtel:
A5 745,000,000€


----------



## Dikan011

Strabag:
Nis-Merosina - 22,5 million euros


----------



## sponge_bob

Arnorian said:


> I don't think a detailed plan for this section has been made yet.


I thought the Chinese were contracted to make one a few years back, design not build ???


----------



## Arnorian

sponge_bob said:


> I thought the Chinese were contracted to make one a few years back, design not build ???


You put too much faith in official announcements here. I don't believe design is done until I see the drawings, and I don't believe that construction has started until I see the earth is scratched on Sentinel-Hub.


----------



## sponge_bob

Arnorian said:


> I don't believe that construction has started until I see the earth is scratched on Sentinel-Hub.


You are like me, there is only one Trusty Satellite. I don't see very much of the A2 section down to Pozega under construction there for example other than a Cacak NW bypass nearing completion.


----------



## Arnorian

sponge_bob said:


> You are like me, there is only one Trusty Satellite. I don't see very much of the A2 section down to Pozega under construction there for example other than a Cacak NW bypass nearing completion.


They are working on both tunnels, but nothing else west of the Laz tunnel. It's better this way, as this section is not really usable before both tunnels are done. And Čačak needed a motorway bypass urgently. The traffic on the existing bypass was so bad people stated to transit the through the city center, as it was often quicker.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Dikan011 said:


> Strabag:
> Nis-Merosina - 22,5 million euros


Motorway towards Kosovo?


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade motorway bypass today, from Strazevica tunnel to Avala tunnel...

The long-awaited Sector C of the bypass, from Bubanj Potok to Pancevo with new Danube river road & rail bridge, just saw some initial funding allocated from the state budget.

The overall price of this ~31km of motorway has ballooned, with cost of construction materials rising, to near 1 billion euros.



> 2022. 1.000.000
> 2023. 3.200.000.000
> 2024. 14.200.000.000
> 
> 1 EUR = 117.57 RSD


----------



## Dikan011

No comment.


----------



## Dikan011

First SAT patrol of the winter season - visiting all the major road construction sites in the country: 🍻

They covered these sections:


Valjevo expressway
New Belgrade-Surcin expressway
Preljina-Pozega motorway (A2)
Belgrade bypass motorway
Ruma-Sabac motorawy
Morava corridor (A5) - Krusevac bypass motorway


----------



## Arnorian

From the video above:

A1 Belgrade bypass Orlovača-Bubanj potok - end of 2022
Ruma-Šabac motorway - fall of 2023
A2 Preljina-Pakovraće - end 2021
A2 Laz tunnel at 34%, Munjino brdo tunnel at less than that.
A5 Pojate-Makrešane - spring 2022
A5 Makrešane-Koševi - end 2022
A5 Adrani-Preljina - end 2023
A5 Koševi-Adrani - end 2024


----------



## Dikan011

Cacak bypass yes, that's what they're aiming to do.

Rest of the section will have to wait. Laz tunnel is at ~50% bored, Munjino brdo at ~35%....so another 18 to 24 months ☕

They're working around the clock....


----------



## Dikan011

Two more weeks before New Year, I'm expecting we'll get a nice gift until then, in addition to this A2 opening. Belgrade-Zrenjanin motorway works start? Pozega-Boljare (MNE border) contract? Something entirely different?

Either way, Vucic is in full campaign mode these days...


----------



## Dikan011

A5 advancing steadily....


----------



## The Wild Boy

I've got a question regarding the Belgrade bypass, more specifically the Bubanj Potok interchange.


















Are these the decided plans for that section, especially for the Bubanj Potok interchange??
The reason why I'm asking all this, is about how could one make a turn from the bypass of the city, back towards it again? How has that been envisioned?

There's also this plan below, but this is even more confusing as it has more turns (ramps) from the tunnel towards the bypass. Wouldn't that cause traffic weaving? Traffic going from the tunnel on to the A1 motorway towards Nis has to go on a connection where also the traffic coming from Belgrade merging towards the tunnels and that is no good, especially not on high traffic where you will end up having vehicles merging in and out, creating the above-mentioned traffic weaving phenomenon.










Then i can see another image on the internet, which i think would be the best solution to this whole problem:








Infact this solution is pretty much similar to the one shown above on the first interchange. It is just missing that connection as shown here on the image. Plus, this type of design is much much better, as it avoids any kind of traffic - weaving issues. I really hope they have planned out and are building the Bubanj Potok interchange this way, are they?
That other design is just a headache to me. I only understand the part that the A1 motorway will naturally lead you to the bypass, and that you will have to merge on another ramp to continue towards the city. I'm assuming that that ramp will be still kept at 2 lanes 1 way, since there will still be plenty of traffic going towards the city, regardless.
Oh and in that other plan, i can also see another potential problem. Merging from Belgrade towards the tunnels, you would be forced to merge along with the traffic from Nis trying to merge towards the tunnel, on a 2 lane 1 way segment. So it would eventually be 2 merging points, both one way on a 2 lane 1 way segment that has to end those merging points before the tunnel begins.

Below i have marked that point what i talked about now:









And probably my most confusing points on this map would be these:








I would like to get an explanation on those segments that i have marked. They are the most confusing to me and those seem to be the most chaotic. If this plan has been chosen instead, i really hope i am wrong and that there is lower amounts of traffic on those sections, otherwise they can result with traffic-weaving issues and worst possibly accidents and gridlocks...

Also, what is that other tunnel Bubanj Potok shown on that map, next to the current planned one? Is that another new road? Where would that go?


----------



## lindenthaler

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/1639711444319-png.2511059/



this design will be used but the part you circled out will be built in a later phase because of land use issues, there is a lot of private land there. If you want to move from bypass to city you’ll have to get out on junction before that


----------



## kostas97

In what road/motorway will this Bubanj Potok tunnel lead to?


----------



## Dikan011

That's Sector C of the Belgrade bypass motorway, leads to Pancevo.

You could technically say it's also part of the new Belgrade-Pancevo-Vrsac motorway, and it's most expensive part - estimated cost ~600-700 million euros. We expect it will be signed soon.


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> That's Sector C of the Belgrade bypass motorway, leads to Pancevo.


I am sure there will be more Chinese debt along to build that before the election in April.


----------



## kostas97

This motorway to Vrsac is the one that is going to eventually reach the Romanian border near Timisoara? Or is this something else?


----------



## Dikan011

Indeed, that's the one.


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> The reason why I'm asking all this, is about how could one make a turn from the bypass of the city, back towards it again? How has that been envisioned?


It will not be possible. It was sacrificed to keep the interchange between the old circular road and the motorway. There is not enough room in the valley for both. I've heard an official saying that will be build later, but I don't know how can that be done. You would need to leave the bypass one exit earlier, at the Avala junction, take the Circular road, and get back on the motorway towards the city (blue). Or continue to the Tranšped exit, circle the roundabout, and go back. A tunnel under Kumodraž is also planned to connect the Avala junction with the city more directly (green).


----------



## Arnorian

lindenthaler said:


> because of land use issues, there is a lot of private land there.


Expropriating the land is not the problem, terrain is.


----------



## Bela Sova

A2 (Belgrade-MNE border):
Preljina->Pakovraće (Čačak bypass)


----------



## Uppsala

Dikan011 said:


> In the Balkans, we often prefer going into the past .... 🤣
> 
> 2020:



These maps show in a good way how the motorways were built during the time when Yugoslavia existed and also show how in modern times the system has been supplemented since today's states have received their current status.

From the outset, it is clear how the plans were to make Yugoslavia part of Central Europe. The motorways in the north would connect to Austria in order to also provide a connection to Germany. But they would also connect to Italy's motorways as well.

After that, the connections would mainly go via Ljubljana and Zagreb to reach Belgrade and thus make Belgrade part of Central Europe's motorway network.

As a "bonus", the motorway would then go down to Greece.

But an interesting thing. In the old days of Yugoslavia, even during Tito's time, it was Western Europe that they wanted to belong to when it came to motorways. Up to Hungary was not at all as prioritized as it was to Austria and Italy.

Following the division of Yugoslavia, the various states have completed the construction of the Yugoslav plans. But they have since supplemented these.

But it is clear that the Yugoslav plans included Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and Macedonia. That is why it is these 4 countries today that have good connections with motorways today. Montenegro and Bosnia and Herzegovina have unfortunately not come as far.

In modern times, Slovenia and Croatia have had the best-developed motorway networks. But now Serbia has actually caught up with the other two countries. So today it is probably the three countries Slovenia, Croatia and Serbia that together have good motorway network. And Serbia is also expanding and is getting really good. Macedonia has good, because they have their motorway from Serbia to Greece, but need a little more to get up to the same level as the other three. But on the other hand, Macedonia is a much smaller country than the other three and resources are worse off as well. So Macedonia is unusually good in relation to its conditions.

Serbia would need a motorway to Romania. That is probably the biggest mistake Serbia has right now.

But today, the three countries Slovenia, Croatia and Serbia can be seen as belonging to Central Europe when it comes to motorways. Macedonia and also Greece are since the extension of these motorways to the south.

Unfortunately, Bosnia and Herzegovina and Montebegro have a long way to go before they reach the standard they are striving for. Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and Macedonia, on the other hand, can already feel satisfied with good continental motorways.


----------



## Dikan011

Novi Sad bypass - new visuals of the city's proposed 4th Danube bridge:


----------



## Dikan011

The most recently announced Serbian mega-project moving forward suddenly....9 million euros for the project design contract, deadline end of January:

Part of this highway will pass through Belgrade's southern outer municipalities , making it almost like the city's 2nd ring - kind of like Moscow's CKAD.



> *Looking for Designer for Sumadija Corridor – Three Exits to Kragujevac Planned*
> 
> The PE Corridors of Serbia has opened the tender for the preparation of the preliminary design and the preliminary project for the Sumadija Corridor “Vozd Karadjordje”.
> 
> The subject of the public procurement are the services of the preparation of the Preliminary Project with a feasibility study and the Spatial Plan of the special purpose for the Sumadija Corridor, which the Government pronounced a project of special importance for Serbia last year.
> 
> The highway of around 136 km, according to the technical specification of the procurement, will encompass the following road sections:
> 
> Sector 1: Orasac – Topola – Raca – Markovac (connection with E-75 highway), L=65km;
> 
> Sector 2: Mali Pozarevac – Sopot – Mladenovac – Orasac – Arandjelovac, L=36km;
> 
> Sector 3: Zupanjac – Lazarevac – Orasac, L=35km.
> 
> On Sector 1, three exits to Kragujevac are planned.
> 
> It is reminded that, for the purpose of the realization of this investment, the General Project and the Pre-Feasibility Study for the construction of I-grade state road “Vozd Karadjordje” were prepared.
> 
> The job is worth RSD 1 billion, and the tender expires on January 28.


----------



## Dikan011

Looks like the 12km section of A2 (Preljina-Pozega secton) , basically Cacak motorway bypass, will open on the 27th.


----------



## nikicakica

Belgrade bypass from Orlovača to Bubanj Potok


----------



## Dikan011

Well, let's hold them to their promise...

*Just announced: Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad motorway project to start on February 20th, 2022!!*







Note: Map is illustration-only, and wrong. Novi Sad-Zrenjanin is motorway-standard as well, so red instead of green.


----------



## Dikan011

A5, Morava corridor:

Bechtel is wrapping this up in 2024 and moving to Montenegro it seems. Afghanistan didn't quite pan out for them 😅 🍻


----------



## Dikan011

Interesting drive, Vrsac-Pancevo-Smederevo.

Maybe sometime after 2030, and all current priorities, there will be a new expressway along this stretch, with a new Danube bridge at Kovin.


----------



## Dikan011

HOLY SHIT!

Serbia's government just signed commercial contract with China's CRBC for A2 motorway, Pozega-MNE section !!! 

BEST NEW YEAR GIFT EVER!!!!!!

More details soon.


----------



## MichiH

Contract or letter of intent? Well, there are elections soon....


----------



## Dikan011

Commercial contract, construction start in March 2022 already.

Cost: 1,5 billion EUR.

Edit: Jesus, I need to take a pill. My heart will not survive this 😅 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Dikan011

75km section was signed, 70% of which will be in tunnels & bridges.

We're building a metro system here.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Let's see if that's actually going to happen. That would be great news if construction works indeed start next year.

What routes specifically are we talking about? Mind showing them on the map? Give us more info.


----------



## Dikan011

A2....


----------



## Dikan011

And video...


----------



## Dikan011

This Sunday's SAT patrol, first of the winter season, takes us along the A2 motorway to Kolasin and Bjelasica mountain, Montenegro's premier ski resort:


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> Commercial contract, construction start in March 2022 already.
> Cost: 1,5 billion EUR.





Dikan011 said:


> 75km section was signed, 70% of which will be in tunnels & bridges.


I guess it's the section from Požega to Nova Varoš? About half of the distance to the MNE border:









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## Dikan011

No, Pozega - Duga Poljana:


----------



## Dikan011

History in the making.

Chinese ambassador was there too, so this is pretty serious.


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> No, Pozega - Duga Poljana:


Ok, this:









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## Dikan011

Much better  🍻

Apparently, its a 4 year deadline. So let's say 2026 before first cars use this section.


----------



## MichiH

I thought that the route would be more to the west. Has it recently been changed or was I totally wrong?


----------



## Dikan011

For the past few years, the variant via Arilje, Ivanjica & Sjenica was the main & only in consideration.


----------



## Dikan011

But we're building a small part of that western section too. It was just talked about today as well, its the Pozega-Kotroman motorway








.


----------



## Dikan011

Thought a small recap was in order:

*Currently U/C or under contract motorway/expressway sections:*

Preljina-Pozega - 31km
Pojate-Preljina (Morava Corridor) - 110km
Ruma-Sabac-Loznica - 77,05km
Sremska Raca-Kuzmin - 18km
Novi Sad-Ruma - 47,7km
Iverak-Lajkovac - 18km
Belgrade bypass (Orlovaca-Bubanj Potok) - 12,8km
New Belgrade -Surcin - 7,9km
Novi Sad bypass - 2,4km
Nis-Plocnik - 32,6km
Belgrade-Zrenjanin - Novi Sad- 113km
Pozarevac-Golubac - 69km
Pozega - Duga Poljana - 75km

*Total: ~615 km 
*


----------



## stickedy

This will shift traffic to Novi Pazar and Rozaje until the cross-border part is finished. Interesting... It could get finished in the same time as Matesevo-Andrijevica in MNE


----------



## Дisiдent

Really great news for both Serbia and Montenegro. This is the most difficult and expensive section. After this only 30km is left to Montenegreen border (Duga poljana - Boljare).
People were really doubtful that this would be signed and worked on in the near future, also some of them even questioned if it should be a highway or some kind of express road.

Here is the section Požega - Arilje - Ivanjica - Duga poljana which is signed today.









(I marked interchanges Požega, Arilje, Ivanjica, Duga poljana. Boljare is a border crossing).


----------



## Dikan011

It's a private project, ~1,500m runway airport, for business and smaller regional aircraft so not competing with Morava or Nis. It's part of the Mind Park project, where Siemens, Skoda and some other renowned firms have opened production facilities for railway industry.

The airport is called "MInd Park Kragujevac Airport":

Similar airport is currently being built in Krusevac.


----------



## Dikan011

Ruma - Sabac motorway, new Sava river bridge:


----------



## Dikan011

A5, Morava corridor...stunning aerials:


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade motorway bypass:


----------



## stickedy

Seems to be an existing project:








Home - Mind Group


https://mind.rs/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/Future-MIND-Park_1.mp4 The integrated TECHNOLOGY, PRODUCTION AND LOGISTICS HUB in South Eastern Europe Contact Us Why MIND Park? MIND Park is an integrated production, technology, and logistics hub dedicated to the rail industry. With engineering...




mind.rs






mindgroupserbia - Google Search


----------



## Loranga

I see Google Maps have updated images for Čačak (images from September 2021). Unfortunately not for Pakovraće. When will the Čačak bypass open?


----------



## Dikan011

Looks like end of January is now the opening date.


----------



## Dikan011

A5 motorway, Mrcajevci section.


----------



## tasosGR

Sremska Raca bridge yesterday









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on January 9, 2022




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

From what i can see it's going to have a temporary connection to the existing border crossing, right?


----------



## Dikan011

Slow going progress on New Belgrade-Surcin expressway, the new connection with bypass and A2 motorways - skip to drone video towards end:


----------



## Dikan011

A5 motorway, Makresane, bridge #2:


----------



## Dikan011

Kuzmin-Sremska Raca motorway, new Sava river bridge:


----------



## Dikan011

More than any motorway, I like seeing this...reconstruction regional road between Zajecar & Knjazevac. Roughly twenty million euro contract, work undertaken by Integral Engineering.


----------



## Dikan011

So preparations now underway for the next big infrastructure project , Sombor-Kikinda expressway, the construction of which was announced for this year...

Construction of first ~20km section, Sombor-Backi Breg(HU border) will begin first, while here there's talk of speeding-up prep work on the other side of the expressway, Kikinda-Becej:



> *It will be 175 kilometers long: The construction of a fast road in Banat is planned *
> 
> 12/01/2022
> 
> The president of the municipality of Novi Becej, Sasa Maksimovic, and the mayor of Kikinda, Nikola Lukac, signed an agreement on cooperation which refers to the development of a conceptual urban plan for the construction of the Backi Breg - Nakovo highway.
> 
> The future road will connect the border crossings of Serbia with Romania and Hungary and will be the fastest connection between Kikinda and Sombor, ie this part of Banat and Backa.
> 
> Kikinda and Novi Becej set an example to other cities and municipalities of how neighboring local governments should cooperate. The fast road will connect Bački Breg, Sombor, Kulu, Vrbas, Bečej, Novi Bečej, Kikinda and Nakovo.
> 
> It is in the national interest. The goal of our two environments is to accelerate the realization of the project so that the works can start as soon as possible. The new road is very important to us because it will increase investment potentials. The new path will be the lifeblood of our region - said Lukac.
> 
> This is the opinion of the first man of the Novi Becej municipality. - This road opens us to the world and for our two local governments it is a salvation, both infrastructurally and industrially.
> 
> The road is designed for the movement of vehicles at a speed of 100 kilometers per hour in four lanes - said Sasa Maksimovic. The public company "Urbanism and Roads" will develop a conceptual urban plan for both Kikinda and Novi Becej.
> 
> The section of the fast road Bački Breg - Nakovo is 175 kilometers long. At this meeting, it could be heard that the construction of the first 22 kilometers of the road from Bački Breg to Sombor will begin this year.
> 
> It was also said that the new road will shorten the time needed for drivers and passengers to arrive from Kikinda to Novi Becej and vice versa.




















Biće duga 175 kilometara: U planu izgradnja brze saobraćajnice u Banatu


Maksimović i Lukač potpisali su sporazum o saradnji koji se odnosi na izradu idejnog urbanističkog plana izgradnje brze saobraćajnice...




www.zrenjaninski.com


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> Sombor-Kikinda expressway


Your translation of the article says "fast road" but also mentions "vehicles at a speed of 100 kilometers per hour in four lanes ". I don't remember if the road should be at-grade or grade-separation but expressway might be the right term.

@Dikan011 can you please maintain adding links to the source again. Thanks.


----------



## Dikan011

I kind of expect roundabouts here. So might no be expressway in the strict terms such roads are defined.

Sure thing, I'll add a link.


----------



## Dikan011

Valjevo-Loznica road project going forward - first section, southern Valjevo bypass. Also , Svilajnac bypass.



> *State Looking for Strategic Partner for Designing and Construction of South Bypass Route Around Valjevo and Bypass Route Around Svilajnac*
> 
> The Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure has opened the public invitation for the selection of the strategic partner for the construction of the south bypass route around Valjevo and the bypass route around Svilajnac.
> 
> The obligations of the strategic partner are to prepare the technical documentation (Preliminary Project with Feasibility Study, Project for Construction Permit, Final Project and Built Facility Project) and to carry out the works on the construction of these bypass routes.
> 
> *According to the public invitation, the south bypass route around Valjevo is the connection of the business zone of the city of Valjevo with the planned corridor of IB-grade state road no. 27, Loznica-Valjevo-Lazarevac, section Iverak-Lajkovac Interchange, that is, the connection of the city of Valjevo with the Belgrade-South Adriatic highway.*
> 
> The total length of the traffic route will be around 5 kilometers, and it is designed for speeds of up to 100 km/h, with a profile of two physically separated driving lanes, with two traffic lanes for each driving lane.
> 
> – The new traffic route, together with the traffic route meant for motor vehicle traffic on the Iverak-Lajkovac section, should take over the transit flows from the existing road network, with a partial change of the conditions on the traffic routes connected to it – the invitation emphasizes.
> 
> The bypass route around Svilajnac will be around 12.5 kilometers long and is meant for speeds of up to 80 km/h, with a traffic lane width of 2x3.5 m.











State Looking for Strategic Partner for Designing and Construction of South Bypass Route Around Valjevo and Bypass Route Around Svilajnac


The Ministry of Construction, Transport and Infrastructure has opened the public invitation for the selection of the strategic partner for the construction of the south bypass route around Valjevo and the bypass route around Svilajnac.




www.ekapija.com






Svilajnac is known for its new natural history museum:


----------



## Dikan011

Toughest part of the job on new Sremska Raca-Kuzmin motorway bridge completed...



> Sunday, 16 January 2022
> 
> * The most difficult works on the bridge near Sremska Rača have been completed - New link between Serbia and Republika Srpska *
> 
> *The builders on the new bridge near Sremska Rača started the new year by completing the most difficult job - bridging the Sava River. The so-called Srem section - the bridge and the new route from Kuzmin, whose construction began at the end of 2019, is the first highway connection between Serbia and Republika Srpska. Made in Turkey, the construction weighing 5,500 tons in parts arrived in Serbia.
> 
> It was assembled on the Sava bank, for which a supporting embankment was built with heavy machinery, in which 100,000 cubic meters of materials were used. It took six months for 330 meters of both lanes of the bridge to be pushed onto the supporting pillars in the river. Extremely complicated construction work was completed in 13 phases. -
> 
> Preparation for each phase takes about 15 days, with only pushing the bridge lasts one working day during which only 30 meters of steel structure can be dragged. The coating itself is done with the help of powerful hydraulic presses by pulling cables that are attached to the lower part of the structure.
> 
> About 120 workers worked on this job every day - explains Vesna Koprivica from the company Tasyapi, the responsible contractor. It was done for the New Year and for Christmas. After bridging, the dismantling of the cranes continued. The supporting embankment will also be removed. There are 23 pillars on both sides of the river, some of which are already connected.
> 
> The new bridge will be 1,320 meters long, and the entire route from Kuzmin will solve the previous troubles with the border crossing in the village. Several times more vehicles pass through this main section than there are inhabitants in Sremska Rača, and they have to cross the border every day from home to the field to work and school.
> 
> Crowds and convoys have been a problem for decades for both passengers and residents. Along with the bridge, 16.5 kilometers of highways are being built through the area of three villages. Among the 450 workers of the Turkish contractor, a third are from Serbia. -
> 
> Works on the construction of the embankment are being carried out, the deadline under the contract is 48 months. We are ahead of the dynamics with the bridge, we are sure that we will meet the deadline regarding the bridge and the highway, and I believe that we will finish before the deadline - Vesna Koprivica points out.
> 
> More than two million passengers cross the Sava every year. Family and economic ties are unbreakable, and the new route will be a faster and better link between the Republic of Serbia and the Republic of Srpska. *


VIDEO:









Завршени најтежи радови на мосту код Сремске Раче – нова спона Србије и Републике Српске


Грађевинари на новом мосту код Сремске Раче започели су нову годину завршетком најтежег посла – премошћавањем реке Саве. Такозвана Сремска деоница, мост и нова траса од Кузмина, чија је изградња почела крајем 2019, прва је веза ауто-путем између Србије и Републике Српске.




www.rts.rs


----------



## Dikan011

Bosnian Wikipedia page about "Highways in Serbia" has an interesting map...few errors, but most of the ongoing projects have been included:


----------



## BL2

but the navigation is not working


----------



## Adrian.02

^ It will work in the next days, probably.This is how it usually happens on GMaps: first the map, and then the actual navigation gets updated.


----------



## tfd543

Дisiдent said:


> Ps. Why was @Dikan011 banned, this is outrageous


Too many OT items, I guess


----------



## Adrian.02

BL2 said:


> but the navigation is not working


It's now working, I tried it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Loranga

Has the traffic situation in central Čačak already improved?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The construction of the 55 kilometer express road from Šabac to Loznica has commenced today with a groundbreaking ceremony. The project cost is € 467.5 million and is being executed by Azerbaijani construction company Azvirt. The completion is scheduled for September 2024.









Vučić u Mačvanskom Prnjavoru: Putovanje između Beograda i Loznice trajaće sat i 10 minuta


Početak izgradnje brze saobraćajnice Šabac - Loznica, obeležen je pokretanjem građevinskih mašina u Mačvanskom Prnjavoru kod Šapca.




www.danas.rs


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> The construction of the 55 kilometer express road from Šabac to Loznica has commenced today with a groundbreaking ceremony. The project cost is € 467.5 million


1% of GDP. These projects are sure adding up.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Does Bosnia plan to build something towards Loznica, separate from the Belgrade - Sarajevo motorway project? Or no? I see Loznica and Tuzla are not that far.


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> Does Bosnia plan to build something towards Loznica, separate from the Belgrade - Sarajevo motorway project? Or no? I see Loznica and Tuzla are not that far.


No. Bosnian Federation is planning a motorway from Tuzla to Brčko, and onto Croatia. The motorway from Belgrade via Bijeljina should joint it there.


----------



## stickedy

The mystic expressway Bijeljina - Trebinje should lead over Zvornik and because of that also close to Loznica. And up to Zvornik an expressway seems at least realistic (not that it makes a lot of sense), so maybe by 2050 then..


----------



## Kumanovari

Massenkarambolage in Serbien mit 50 Autos und LKWs


Eine Drohnenaufnahme zeigt eine mehrere Kilometer lange Schlange. Eine Person starb, mehrere wurden verletzt.




kurier.at


----------



## EAUSERB

Robertkc said:


> The A2 extension from Preljina to Pakovraće is (as of today) embedded in Google Maps.


At least something is updated and almost right away, the bypass around Subotica towards Kelebia border (Hu) that was opened in 2019 is still not updated, instead you get this, even though the missing section is not missing at all and I drove a dozen times over it.


















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.rs


----------



## Theijs

Can you suggest an update?
Google maps has a feedback option.


----------



## Adrian.02

Theijs said:


> Can you suggest an update?
> Google maps has a feedback option.


I have also tried editing the map countless times(using the editing option), but it keeps giving an error message(I'll translate it from romanian)"At the moment, we can't correct issues regarding the map in this region.".

But, I do not know if users who live in Serbia get the same error message as I do.


----------



## Reportiv

You can write the issue in the Google Maps Community Help. There are a lot of people who are in contact to Google employees.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A groundbreaking ceremony was held for the 19 kilometer Kuzmin - Sremska Rača motorway yesterday. It will be completed by late 2023.

This feeds into the bridge over the Sava which saw an earlier groundbreaking in 2019.









Аутопут до Сремске Раче пре краја 2023. године






rtv.rs


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> A groundbreaking ceremony was held for the 19 kilometer Kuzmin - Sremska Rača motorway yesterday. It will be completed by late 2023


Ah here, that is the *same road *that was personally groundbroken by Presidente Erdogan 2.5 years ago. It is clearly visible on google earth for a while now. 









Erdogan attends launch of Serbia-Bosnia highway work


BELGRADE, Serbia (AP) — Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has urged Bosnia's rival leaders to end a year-long political deadlock that has fueled tensions in the country. Erdogan spoke...




apnews.com







> On the second day of his visit to Serbia, Erdogan also attended a ceremony inaugurating a Turkish-financed highway that will link Belgrade with Bosnia’s capital of Sarajevo. The highway is part of efforts to boost cooperation between the former wartime foes. “We are witnessing a historic moment for our countries,” Erdogan said* at the ceremony in Sremska Raca, on Serbia’s border with Bosnia. *Ankara has pledged 3 billion euros ($3.2 billion) of financing for the highway’s construction.


----------



## Arnorian

Adrian.02 said:


> I have also tried editing the map countless times(using the editing option), but it keeps giving an error message(I'll translate it from romanian)"At the moment, we can't correct issues regarding the map in this region.".
> 
> But, I do not know if users who live in Serbia get the same error message as I do.


Editing of Google Maps has been limited to points of interest for years. Roads are off limits. It seems they don't even read the error reports. I've made one about the incorrect marking of A1 from Niš to Preševeo several times (it's marked as an expressway), but nothing. At least I got a backpack and laptop bag from Google for my earlier contributions.


----------



## Arnorian

A1 Belgrade bypass from Avala tunnel to Straževica tunnel.


----------



## Дisiдent

A1 (Belgrade bypass)..






A5 (Moravian corridor Pojate-Preljina)


----------



## The Wild Boy

Arnorian said:


> From Požega the traffic will continue as it is now, over Zlatibor and Prijepolje. Roads are not really passable from Sjenica towards Montenegro. It's possible they plan to significantly improve the existing road Sjenica to Tutiće, but I don't think that is likely. This was that road in 2017. Even if paved it is not suited for heavy traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar with Sjenica-Prijepolje road. And using Sjenica-Nova Varoš road would make the trip longer than over Zlatibor. So Požega-Deuga Poljana motorway will not be of much use for traffic towards Montenegro.


This is exactly why i said that they should have built a motorway up to Mackat first, so those cities all the way to Mackat + Zlatibor and the road going to the Bosnian border would have already been connected and well used, because there is already plenty of traffic driving to Zlatibor, as it is the current main road leading to Montenegro (and Bosnia). 

Extending A2 isn't a bad thing, but it just will be an underused motorway for a while. It will take a really long time untill Montenegro does it's part. Their first motorway took well over 7 years and it's already delayed for over 5 months... You think that the next motorway in Montenegro will be built in time? In an equally hard terrain? Without any delays? I don't think so. 

This is why a motorway to Mackat makes more sense to me logically. 

A motorway to Duga Poljana will only make sense when the rest of it gets connected with the Montenegrin part. Then we won't be talking about why the motorway ends in a narrow, dirt - road that can not handle the international traffic. 

But yeah, regardless of what we just have to wait and see if the motorway to Duga Poljana is going to be actually built. It will be an interesting project, regardless. 

I just don't like how the A2 will end in Požega and that might cause problems, as i have explained above. 

Hopefully the first bit of the motorway to Sarajevo gets started soon. Has anyone given dates for that motorway? Or do they wait for the other, current u/c motorway to Sarajevo to be finished first?


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> This is exactly why i said that they should have built a motorway up to Mackat first, so those cities all the way to Mackat + Zlatibor and the road going to the Bosnian border would have already been connected and well used, because there is already plenty of traffic driving to Zlatibor, as it is the current main road leading to Montenegro (and Bosnia).


I agree. But little makes sense anymore in planning of infrastructure in Serbia.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Yeah. I guess it will stay like this for a while. The existing road will still be used. This is unless they build the first bit of that motorway to Sarajevo. Logically the first bit would be the one to Mackat. Then that motorway would get used and remaining parts of A2 will only see the best use once they get connected to Montenegro's motorway network.

Below i have also drawn what i mean:









The black section is what I'm talking about. 
Once the bright red section gets built it won't connect to a good road that can handle all that traffic (as we concluded above), so the bright red section won't get a big use, untill the remaining sections get built, which could take over 6 - 7 years. 

The route of the black section isn't accurate, but you can view it on the German version of open street map and it's actually part of the motorway to Sarajevo, which is planned to get built (but when?) 

Building that black part as you can see connects a lot of important areas and thus will make most sense, until the rest of A2 gets finished and connected with Montenegro's motorway network. Once A2 gets done, most of the traffic will shift to A2. Untill then, this what i have drawn is a good option that will connect 2 big areas - Uzice and Zlatibor + the existing road to the Bosnian border. So the benefits are much bigger of building the black route together with the red one. Plus it's going to create another connection with Pozega, avoiding the issue (or mitigating it) that i explained above.


----------



## sponge_bob

What would be far more important would be continuing the Belgrade ring road east across the Danube and to the east of Pancevo and it would cost perhaps a third of the mountain motorway in the south, including the Danube bridge.

Serbia now has over €3bn of contracts in execution on the major road network which is at least 6% of GDP....a lot. Payable in foreign currency not in RS. North of Cacak to the end of the new section is €2bn worth alone.

Never mind other infra commitments.


----------



## AnelZ

Depends, for someone like me who is not from Serbia but Bosnia and Herzegovina the Belgrade bypass until Bubanj potok is enough. For myself, I'm cheering that the road from Pozega to Visegrad gets build as soon as possible. Even the A2 until the Road 29 near Sjenica is enough for me as that would connect that part of Serbia with a quality road and would make it a much more pleasant ride. And a direct, diagonal, quality road from Nis to Krusevac would be nice. But then again, I go to Montenegro over Foca (although for this route the reconstruction of the road over Scepan Polje should have started last century but still nothing) or Trebinje and would probably never go to Montenegro over A2 in Serbia even if it was fully completed in both countries.


----------



## smokiboy

I have said this before that from Požega to the the MNE border the motorway should be built as half-profile. With room left under all the bridge overpasses etc. for the second carriageway to be built in the future. This would probably cost 60-70% of the total cost from Požega to the MNE border and we would get everything much sooner. Then within the next ten years or so the second carriageway can be built. (This was implemented in HR from Karlovac to near Rijeka in the early 2000s).


----------



## The Wild Boy

smokiboy said:


> I have said this before that from Požega to the the MNE border the motorway should be built as half-profile. With room left under all the bridge overpasses etc. for the second carriageway to be built in the future. This would probably cost 60-70% of the total cost from Požega to the MNE border and we would get everything much sooner. Then within the next ten years or so the second carriageway can be built. (This was implemented in HR from Karlovac to near Rijeka in the early 2000s).


Yeah this is also an option. I don't know why they don't continue the motorway in Montenegro as half profile to the Serbian border, then build the other half once you make a profit. That's how many countries to it. Croatia is just one example. Heck even the Sozina tunnel in Montenegro. Now that that sees over 13,000 vehicles AADT i think it is time for a second tube, and they have probably made lots of money, so they can use those in return to build the second tube and second carriageway.

But then again if you do get to build a motorway somewhere, you get x10 the attraction and votes for your political needs, by promising your people big projects that may or may not get built soon 

Edit: Yeah, maybe a motorway connection in Montenegro would have had some feasibility up until Berane, since the existing road to Berane isn't too wide (if I'm not mistaken). After Berane to Duga Poljana, it can be half - profile motorway. So as shown on the map above, i would build the parts of grey, yellow, pink and bright red route as half profile, also ensuring that there's enough space and projection for a second carriageway, and i would just build a full profile motorway to Mackat.

By the way, i see now the interchange at Pozega, it will actually first have a temporary exit:









So i guess the temporary exit will have "temporary toll booths", and then when the motorway towards the Bosnian border gets built, the full interchange will be built. Not the best solution IMO, because they should just have fully finished the interchange on the left of the image. But this also shows us that since they are providing a temporary exit to Pozega, and not building the actual interchange that the motorway towards the Bosnian border will take a while and that it is not a priority.


----------



## smokiboy

I would do the same in MNE, that is, build all future motorways as half-profile first, then, in the future complete the second carriageway as demand and finances improve.

I would rather have 90 or so km of half-profile, than 50km of full profile motorway.


----------



## The Wild Boy

That's how they built the Sozina tunnel and access road as well. That's how Serbia during Yugoslavia built an express road (half profile motorway) to Novi Sad. Similar story more or less with the Belgrade bypass.


----------



## smokiboy

New drone video from Serbian Public Road Company from 8 April 2022 of the Beograd Beltway / Ring Motorway.

Good overview of sections 5 & 6, Bubanj Potot interchange. I'd say 9-12 months untill completion.


----------



## simonik

Daniel749 said:


> View attachment 3019543
> 
> View attachment 3019539
> 
> View attachment 3019538
> 
> 
> Starting point: km 147+675
> Interchange Arilje
> Tunnel 1: 470 m
> Tunnel 2: 2000 m
> Bridge: 1350 m
> Bridge: 1792 m
> Tunnel 3: 1070 m
> Interchange Ivanjica
> Bridge: 1054 m
> Tunnel 4: 1645 m
> Bridge: 974 m
> Tunnel 5: 1645 m
> Bridge: 1047 m
> Tunnel 6: 890 m
> Tunnel 7: 478 m
> Bridge: 1803 m
> Planned interchange
> Bridge: 1278 m
> Parking Area
> Bridge: 1792 m
> Tunnel 8: 3490 m
> Tunnel 9: 3313 m
> Bridge: 1792 m
> Bridge: 1397 m
> Bridge: 1960 m
> Tunnel 10: 1312 m
> Bridge: 1050 m
> Interchange Duga Poljana
> End point: km 221+410
> 
> length of tunnels: 16 313 km
> length of bridges: 17 289 km
> bridges + tunnels: 33 602 km of 73 735 km (46%)


Impressive route, can't wait travelling there when ready. Personally I doubt CRBC could build 75km in such a terrain for 4 years but let's see. It all depends on the degree of mechanization and the number of people deployed. More realistic seems to me to finish it for at least 6 years.

Is that tunnel 8 (3.5 km) the longest motorway tunnel in Serbia?


----------



## BG_AT

Whats the current situation in end of April 2022 of the highway around Beograd towards Nis ?
Is the last highway part finished and opened and if not when, will it be finished?


----------



## Bela Sova

BG_AT said:


> Whats the current situation in end of April 2022 of the highway around Beograd towards Nis ?
> Is the last highway part finished and opened and if not when, will it be finished?


It should be finished by the end of this year.


----------



## BG_AT

Bela Sova said:


> It should be finished by the end of this year.


This summer not possible?


----------



## Skorpija1979

Very unrealistic.The deadline for the bypass to Bubanj Potok is September. However, it must be assumed that this date can not be met, by December is already to be expected.


----------



## Arnorian

Preparation work for the construction of the bridge over the Danube at Novi Sad has started. This bridge will connect A1 with the Novi Sad-Ruma expressway. This is the second bridge over the Danube in Novi Sad planned to be built in near future, the other will be upstream.


----------



## Arnorian

Data came out finally for the average annual daily traffic, so I made a map for the motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the highest AADT?


----------



## Arnorian

The data says 67k for the section within the central Belgrade. But it depends on the location of the counting. I think that for the Gazela bridge it's over 100k. Outside central Belgrade it's 44k, from Bubanj potok to Tranšped on A1. And outside Belgrade city limits it's 34k from Nova Pazova to Novi Banovci, also on A1. The minimum is between Pirot and Dimitrovgrad on the A4, at 3.6k.


----------



## The Wild Boy

These are results for AADT, right? 
Do the authorities count AASDT? 
Then obviously, the figures would be bigger if AASDT got counted. Especially people leaving to holidays, towards my country where the numbers get bigger.


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> These are results for AADT, right?
> Do the authorities count AASDT?
> Then obviously, the figures would be bigger if AASDT got counted. Especially people leaving to holidays, towards my country where the numbers get bigger.


No ASDT.


----------



## Theijs

What is the difference between AADT and (A)ASDT?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

AADT = Annual Average Daily Traffic. Basically the yearly volume divided by 365 days. Or in some cases, the average of the 5 workdays. 

ASDT = Average Summer Daily Traffic. This method is used in some countries where summer traffic volumes are considerably higher than the rest of the year. I think this indicator is only useful if summer traffic is much higher over several months, not just during a few days of mass exodus.


----------



## sun20

Any news about Belgrade-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad motorway?


----------



## Arnorian

Nothing new. Expropriation of land is ongoing.


----------



## Arnorian

A1 Belgrade bypass - Straževica tunnel east portal to Beli potok tunnel flyover.


----------



## Dyziol84

When will they finish this?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Realistically i expect mid to late 2023 for completion of the entire Belgrade bypass...


----------



## tfd543

The Wild Boy said:


> Realistically i expect mid to late 2023 for completion of the entire Belgrade bypass...


What is the entire bypass in your statement ? To A1 junction should be finished late 2022, right ?


----------



## The Wild Boy

tfd543 said:


> What is the entire bypass in your statement ? To A1 junction should be finished late 2022, right ?


It was discussed on the Serbian forum here that the part where Azvirt is working on, the part from Tunnel Strazevica to the Interchange with the A1 Motorway would be finished some time next year. They are making progress, but there's still lots of work. Especially with the Avala Interchange, and the tunnel under Rakovica (near Avala Interchange), as you can see on the video above. For the other section under construction from Orlaovaca Interchange to tunnel Strazevica, the minister for transport has mentioned 15th of June as the opening date. But you shouldn't trust politicians. I expect that section to be opened sometime during the summer season.

Let's also not forget that even when all these parts open, that the Belgrade bypass will not be complete, since it also includes the section towards Pancevo. Once that gets built, then officially the Belgrade bypass will be 100% complete. That is unless they decide to extend the bypass and link it towards the A1 motorway leading towards Novi Sad and eventually forming a full circular - ring bypass, which is would be very helpful for the area on the other side of Dunav.

Building the last part of the bypass towards Pancevo would also slowly form the first bits of a motorway that would eventually one day end in Vrsac and from there continue towards the border with Romania.

Let's also not forget that even when the bypass completely opens, at least this part towards the interchange Bubanj Potok, parts of Belgrade Bypass will eventually have to be closed (one carriageway) sooner or later for renovation works, since the asphalt is not in a good quality. This, plus the Ostruznica bridge currently under renovation works, would put most of the Belgrade bypass under renovation. So let's say if the other renovation works commence in the coming years then in some 5 - 7 years there should be a completely renovated Belgrade bypass that will be in full - use, and the remaining section under construction, if all things go well.


----------



## Arnorian

This is the breakdown of the Belgrade ring road.
blue - finished
red - U/C
magenta - near future, full motorway, planning finished
black - far future, route known, profile uncertain, idea stage


----------



## sponge_bob

You would not build the black bit _unless _the remainder showed signs of congestion. Not if you were sensible anyway.

If you think about it the Highways of Serbia only had a toll income of around €250m a year in 2019, before Covid, and most is required for maintenance and operations on the existing network.


Arnorian said:


> black - far future, route known, profile uncertain, idea stage


----------



## The Wild Boy

sponge_bob said:


> You would not build the black bit _unless _the remainder showed signs of congestion. Not if you were sensible anyway.
> 
> If you think about it the Highways of Serbia only had a toll income of around €250m a year in 2019, before Covid, and most is required for maintenance and operations on the existing network.


Yeah, but then again the Belgrade - Zrenjanin motorway would benefit from getting connected with the rest of the motorway network. The existing SMT network should handle the traffic fine, but that region would benefit a lot form a motorway connection. Obviously it doesn't need to be rushed, and it should just be considered for a long - term plan. Abandoning the extension of SMT towards Pancevo was honestly a bad idea, and a bad move. Such an extension could have just been built as a 80 - 100km/h "express road", with 4 or 6 lanes and only several interchanges. That would've been a much cheaper move and only then in the long - term future building a full circular motorway ring road.










So like this, red could have been built, for much cheaper. 
Green is the bridge that is to be built on the Danube.
And the areas pointed with blue arrows could have been built later as part of a motorway connection, since they are not really urgent right now.

This way, the SMT could have been properly extended and a very basic bypass of Belgrade formed from the other side. 

Now this way, the SMT to Pancevo is not going to get extended, since those plans were canceled several years ago and on top of that finishing a whole circular motorway ring road is a longer term plan.

Otherwise yeah, i agree. I don't personally think that the Belgrade bypass will show any signs of congestion once fully opened, renovated, and put to full and proper use. It could handle 30 - 40k AADT pretty easily.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> Otherwise yeah, i agree. I don't personally think that the Belgrade bypass will show any signs of congestion once fully opened, renovated, and put to full and proper use. It could handle 30 - 40k AADT pretty easily.


It can handle between 50-60k AADT unless there is an intense rush hour period. Pancevo, however , is about the largest City in Serbia not on the motorway network...if there is indeed a new road on the way to Uzice as has been said here.

So Pancevo needs sorting and _either_ a northern route or a southern route will do. The Northern, while long, is on a dead flat plain with a very low cost per km.


----------



## BG_AT

Arnorian said:


> This is the breakdown of the Belgrade ring road.
> blue - finished
> red - U/C
> magenta - near future, full motorway, planning finished
> black - far future, route known, profile uncertain, idea stage
> 
> View attachment 3204540


When will the red small part be openend?
Then after opening there will be a full motorway from the hungarian-serbian border to the bulgarian border or?


----------



## The Wild Boy

BG_AT said:


> When will the red small part be openend?
> Then after opening there will be a full motorway from the hungarian-serbian border to the bulgarian border or?





The Wild Boy said:


> For the other section under construction from Orlaovaca Interchange to tunnel Strazevica, the minister for transport has mentioned 15th of June as the opening date. But you shouldn't trust politicians. I expect that section to be opened sometime during the summer season.


----------



## Arnorian

BG_AT said:


> When will the red small part be openend?
> Then after opening there will be a full motorway from the hungarian-serbian border to the bulgarian border or?


March. There already is. But yes.


----------



## BG_AT

Arnorian said:


> March. There already is. But yes.


I didnt understand exactly you answer :-(
What do you mean?


----------



## Arnorian

BG_AT said:


> I didnt understand exactly you answer :-(
> What do you mean?


Should be finished by March. There already is a full motorway from Hungary to Bulgaria through Serbia. The section that goes through Belgrade is a full motorway.


----------



## Apaemperor

This is the current situation at the last piece of the Belgrade bypass


----------



## Apaemperor

And this is sector 5 of the same bypass


----------



## Apaemperor

This is the A2 between Pakovrace and Požega


----------



## Adrian.02

Hi guys!

I have a question: What is the best route between Kikinda and the border with Hungary(Szeged area)?
The road between Kikinda and Banatsko Aranđelovo seems in a preety bad condition, and I do not know if anything has been done to solve the issue(As this road forms the straightest line between Kikinda and the SRB-HU border).


----------



## nikicakica

Kikinda-Čoka-Novi Kneževac-Kanjiža-Horgoš, basically road 13. Alternatively, you can go from Novi Kneževac to Đala, but it only works from 7am to 7pm and it's only for Serbian and EU citizens and passanger cars.
AFAIK nothing has been done on road to Banatsko Aranđelovo.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Apaemperor said:


> And this is sector 5 of the same bypass


This seems like it could be opened by 15th of June, that would be in some 15 days from now. If they really push it, they can open that segment by then. Either that date, end of June, or sometime in July.


----------



## Apaemperor

The Wild Boy said:


> This seems like it could be opened by 15th of June, that would be in some 15 days from now. If they really push it, they can open that segment by then. Either that date, end of June, or sometime in July.


You're right because they need only to draw the road markings in the tunnel and then that part is basically done so based on the video I expect that it will be opened soon.


----------



## Arnorian

Satellite imagery from 05 Jun 2022. Less visible sections U/C in yellow, tunnels U/C in red.

A2 Pakovraće-Požega:









A5 Preljina-Adrani:









A5 Trstenik-Pojate:









A1 Belgrade bypass Orlovača-Bubanj potok:









Ruma-Šabac motorway:









Kuzmin-Sremska Rača motorway:









Lajkovac-Valjevo expressway:









Veliko Gradište-Golubac expressway (part of Požarevac interchange on A1 to Golubac expressway):









A1 Merošina interchange to Merošina half-motorway (part of Merošina to Pločnik half-motorway):









Access road from A2/A1 interchange to New Belgrade:


----------



## Apaemperor

This is the current situation of the last piece of the Belgrade bypass (A1/E75)


----------



## vadimz

Any idea about how "Krusevac bypass" section can be opened in context of Toll Post organization? 

At the west of Krusevac is possible to make temporary interchange with natinal road while there is no Toll Post there planned (and no interchange planned at all?). While current Toll Post on exit from A1 at Pojate has to be destroyed before any road opening.


----------



## Arnorian

vadimz said:


> Any idea about how "Krusevac bypass" section can be opened in context of Toll Post organization?
> 
> At the west of Krusevac is possible to make temporary interchange with natinal road while there is no Toll Post there planned (and no interchange planned at all?). While current Toll Post on exit from A1 at Pojate has to be destroyed before any road opening.


I think they will have to place a temporary frontal toll plaza at Koševi.


----------



## vadimz

Arnorian said:


> I think they will have to place a temporary frontal toll plaza at Koševi.


There is another variant: move a bit current Toll Post at Pojate to the new motorway (leaving U/C motorway free to use until it reaches Trstenik). Or Toll Post can be used even without moving it, if its position is out of new road track (not sure really). Just curious, if there are rumors or experience from the past. I am afraid they will go the easiest way and will send all the traffic through center of town to avoid additional work on temporary solutions


----------



## Arnorian

Anything is possible.


----------



## LG_

It seems, that the route to Panchevo includes a tunnel right after crossing A1 to Nis. Any infos about the planing of the extentions of that part of the ring road?

Nice links from the bypass to / from A1. Much better solution than the links of the Sofia ring to the Bulgarian motorways A1, A2 and A3


----------



## nikicakica

LG_ said:


> It seems, that the route to Panchevo includes a tunnel right after crossing A1 to Nis. Any infos about the planing of the extentions of that part of the ring road?


It has been planned for like decades now, just like the rest of Belgrade bypass. No new official info.


----------



## The Wild Boy

The plans were posted in this thread many pages before... i think Arnorian has the plans, he can send them again.

Now you see, freight trains have to currently still go through Belgrade, at least for one part of the railway. There were some (studies i think??) determinations that it was very very dangerous to run freight trains through Belgrade, especially in those tunnels, which are old (from the 70's) and haven't been properly maintained for decades. If such a freight train carrying potentially toxic and explosive substances were to explode, it would cause a very big destruction in the city. So there are people, like non - governmental organizations who are advocating for a change. If the city authorities actually listen, they will have to make a change. And that change is exactly building the remaining part of the bypass. The reason why I'm mentioning this is because part of that bypass is also an expansion of the rail - bypass of Belgrade, so once the remaining part of the rail bypass gets completed (which is planned to be built at the same time as the remaining part of the Belgrade bypass), it will divert freight trains from running through the city to running on the rail bypass that's to be built, and thus completely eliminating the need for cargo trains to run through Belgrade and therefore eliminating any possible "disastrous" accidents that may occur when running cargo trains containing dangerous substances.

So yeah, if there is pressure from many sides and if the authorities actually listen, then constructing the last part of the Belgrade bypass could happen sooner, like way sooner than waiting 6 - 8 years.

Edit:

Here, if we look on open railway map









I have highlighted the route (with arrows) that a cargo train has to take to go from Batajnica to Pancevo.


The planned extension of the rail bypass to Pancevo is also shown

















So now when you look you will see how cargo train traffic is supposed to bypass Belgrade entirely and why it matters to build this rail bypass. The train tracks will share the same bridge as the motorway bridge, so yeah.

I really hope this project gets initiated sooner, for many reasons and for the greater good of everyone. Let's not forget that in a way this will be the first phase of building the motorway connection to Vrsac and to the Romanian border, eventually linking Romania (Transylvania Region) with Serbia, by a fast, quick, and efficient motorway connection that will be of a big benefit to everyone.

The route is shown on the German version of Open Street Map, but i have no clue how accurate it is









You can even view the rest of the motorway towards Romania


















And I'm unsure about this one...


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Am I reading it correctly that it is a combined road/rail bridge across the Danube?

Drumsko-Zhelezhnichko Most or something.


----------



## Arnorian

ChrisZwolle said:


> Am I reading it correctly that it is a combined road/rail bridge across the Danube?


Yes. Motorway bypass in red and (freight) rail bypass in blue.


----------



## nikicakica

Sector B5 of Belgrade bypass (Orlovača-Straževica) opens today in full profile.

Belgrade bypass, sector B6:


----------



## smokiboy

Belgrad bypass, sector B5:


----------



## The Wild Boy

The Wild Boy said:


> the minister for transport has mentioned 15th of June as the opening date


So he was indeed right! Nice. 

Now that cloverleaf interchange is finally open in full profile, after some over 20 - 25 years of construction, right?


----------



## Dyziol84

Where is it?


----------



## nikicakica

Here, Orlovača-Straževica.


----------



## Dyziol84

Is open now? yes?


----------



## The Wild Boy

If you actually read what was discussed... Yes it is open.


----------



## Skorpija1979

Beautiful. How many km long is the newly opened section of the Belgrade bypass?


----------



## satanism

Pretty sure they'd close the old CW for renovations now....or at least they should.


----------



## The Wild Boy

As i said they will have to close many parts of the bypass for renovation works. 

Now will that be done after the park to Bubanj Potok opens, or before we will have to see. Many parts of the Belgrade Bypass are not in a good condition, including the Ostruznica Bridge (that is currently under renovation), and it would take at least 4-5 years after opening the section to Bubanj Potok to complete all renovation works and to have a modern bypass with new and smooth asphalt. 

Now for the section towards Pancevo, it could take many years untill construction starts... At least that's what the president Vucic said in an interview. The main reason apparently is rising cost of construction materials, which seems to be a problem everywhere in the world pretty much, caused by the ongoing crisis. 

Then again, cargo trains containing dangerous fumes and materials can't just keep going through Belgrade for many years, because it's very dangerous and there's pressure to solve that... At least by certain groups.


----------



## nikicakica

Skorpija1979 said:


> Beautiful. How many km long is the newly opened section of the Belgrade bypass?


3.1km


satanism said:


> Pretty sure they'd close the old CW for renovations now....or at least they should.


Certainly they should, but nobody knows when will that happen, and how long will that last.


----------



## Adrian.02

The Governments of Romania&Serbia will finally sign the agreement regarding the construction of the Timișoara-Belgrade Motorway.
The meeting is set to take place in Timișoara.
The romanian side will be represented by the Minister of Transport, Sorin Grindeanu.









Guvernele Romaniei si Serbiei semneaza protocolul pentru construirea Autostrazii Timisoara – Moravita, care sa ne lege de Belgrad | OpiniaTimisoarei.ro


TIMISOARA. Moment important la Timisoara, joi seara. Va avea loc, la nivel de guverne, semnarea protocolului pentru construirea Autostrazii Timisoara - Moravita care sa ne lege de Belgrad. CITESTE SI: Se instaleaza si semnalizarea costiera se canalul navigabil Bega. Ramane o singura problema de...




www.opiniatimisoarei.ro





P.S. I hope that they will also solve the situation regarding the 24h opening of the Lunga-Nakovo border crossing, which currently has a fixed schedule, from 7 to 19(8-20,RO time).If I remember correctly, the press was saying that there needs to be a meeting of the Ministers of Transport for this to happen.


----------



## Donev_m

Guys, I wanna ask you if the getting off the motorway for the Belgrade's IKEA is at the same place/interchange coming from Bulgaria or from Croatia. I am not interested in IKEA itself but in the Tesla superchargers there. I guess there are also separate signs indicating the exit for the Tesla stalls.


----------



## Robertkc

Donev_m said:


> Guys, I wanna ask you if the getting off the motorway for the Belgrade's IKEA is at the same place/interchange coming from Bulgaria or from Croatia. I am not interested in IKEA itself but in the Tesla superchargers there. I guess there are also separate signs indicating the exit for the Tesla stalls.


Yeah - it's the same exit for Ikea/OMV whether you're coming from north or south. It's here: 








E75 · E75, Vrčin, Serbia


E75, Vrčin, Serbia




goo.gl


----------



## Robertkc

Adrian.02 said:


> The Governments of Romania&Serbia will finally sign the agreement regarding the construction of the Timișoara-Belgrade Motorway.
> The meeting is set to take place in Timișoara.
> The romanian side will be represented by the Minister of Transport, Sorin Grindeanu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guvernele Romaniei si Serbiei semneaza protocolul pentru construirea Autostrazii Timisoara – Moravita, care sa ne lege de Belgrad | OpiniaTimisoarei.ro
> 
> 
> TIMISOARA. Moment important la Timisoara, joi seara. Va avea loc, la nivel de guverne, semnarea protocolului pentru construirea Autostrazii Timisoara - Moravita care sa ne lege de Belgrad. CITESTE SI: Se instaleaza si semnalizarea costiera se canalul navigabil Bega. Ramane o singura problema de...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opiniatimisoarei.ro


Amazing news if not really necessary (at least in Serbia). I know the Romanians have almost completed the feasibility study for their part of it, what about in Serbia? Any indication of a timeline?


----------



## Le Clerk

Robertkc said:


> Amazing news if not really necessary (at least in Serbia). I know the Romanians have almost completed the feasibility study for their part of it, what about in Serbia? Any indication of a timeline?


you can watch here the joint RO-SRB conference in Timisoara, with a lot of details on the joint motorway, with SRB translation.









Semnare Acord între Guvernul României și Guvernul Republicij Serbia pentru stabilirea conexiunii Autostrăzii Timișoara-Moravița cu drumul de mare viteza Belgrad - Vatin. | Semnare Acord între Guvernul României și Guvernul Republicii Serbia pentru stabilirea conexiunii Autostrăzii Timișoara-Moravița cu drumul de mare viteza... | By Compania Nationala de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere | Facebook


1,4 тыс. views, 48 likes, 0 loves, 0 comments, 9 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Compania Nationala de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere: Semnare Acord între Guvernul României și Guvernul...




fb.watch






PS: it seems to me that Serbia is seeking EU funding for the Pancevo-Ro section of this motorway. There was no clear answer from the Serbian transports minister on the funding source for this project.


----------



## Arnorian

If no EU funding is available Pančevo-RO border will be on a very long stick. The traffic on the existing road is far from high enough to warrant an upgrade.

AADT for 2021:

Pančevo - Alibunar 5452
Alibunar - Banatski Karlovac 3125
Banatski Karlovac - Uljma 3973
Uljma - Vršac 5084
Vršac - border 939


----------



## Adrian.02

@Arnorian 
I agree with you regarding the AADT, I could've guessed that the numbers are low, but, in the long shot, the aim is to creeate a faster link between Timișoara/Banat Region/Western Romania(Reșița-Timișoara-Arad-Oradea area) and Greece, Croatia, and even Montenegro in the not so distant future.
I mean, I honestly never saw this project as only a link between Timișoara and Belgrade.What must also be said is that, in my opinion, the traffic is more significant on the RO–>SRB route than viceversa(As Serbia is, for many, a transit country on the way to the sea).


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania has funding secured from POT which is the EU transports programme for Romania 2020-2027/30. I think this means that Serbia will also get funding from the EU from trans border programs or pre-accession or other similar EU sources. Otherwise it does not make sense for the EU to fund the motorway only for the Romanian section, which ends up into a 1x1 road on the Serbian side. I think that was also the point of the meeting, to ensure EU funding for the section on the Serbian side.


----------



## Arnorian

If the reports are true the construction of the Bubanj potok-Pančevo section of the bypass will start right after the Straževica-Bubanj potok section is finished in the spring. But the motorway-rail bridge and the tunnels east of Bubanj potok will take a while. Maybe opening in 2028-2029. It would be nice if the Pančevo-border motorway is done by then.


----------



## Le Clerk

Arnorian said:


> If the reports are true the construction of the Bubanj potok-Pančevo section of the bypass will start right after the Straževica-Bubanj potok section is finished in the spring. But the motorway-rail bridge and the tunnels east of Bubanj potok will take a while. Maybe opening in 2028-2029. It would be nice if the Pančevo-border motorway is done by then.


The RO minister said they are planning to tender it for works next year, once the FS is ready. This means it could be completed by 2025-2026 latest, it's an easy terrain. I am assuming Serbia should work at the same pace on its section, so EU funding should be secured soon. That's something to be followed in the coming period.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Arnorian said:


> If the reports are true the construction of the Bubanj potok-Pančevo section of the bypass will start right after the Straževica-Bubanj potok section is finished in the spring. But the motorway-rail bridge and the tunnels east of Bubanj potok will take a while. Maybe opening in 2028-2029. It would be nice if the Pančevo-border motorway is done by then.


Shouldn't the road / rail bridge be built sooner? I explained before about the issues of cargo trains running through Belgrade and how it was deemed very dangerous if an accident were to occur, it would be catastrophic. Is there enough pressure from the activists? What's being done on that matter. 

I do understand that price of materials is rising, which was noted by the president as well. I hope that the Serbian government works towards resolving that. Especially about this motorway project that will free Belgrade from a potential catastrophe, were to a rail accident occur...

I also expect Serbia to get going 2025 - 2026 with this motorway project, hopefully it comes sooner. If Romania begins building it, logically Serbia will have to come soon, since there was a meeting and there was an agreement. 
I agree with the above-mentioned replies. There's plenty of such routes across the Balkans, many corridors, where the existing roads don't carry a lot of traffic, but such connections matter and would change things for the good, especially looking from a global scale. 

Take the Corridor 10d in my country for example. The existing road from Prilep to Bitola barely carries 7,000 vehicles AADT (could probably be even lower), but it is seen as a major secondary connection to Greece, especially to reach parts like the Ionian Islands, Peloponnese, Central Greece, Attica, and many more... All that without having to drive on our A1, then through Greece's A1 and A2 (which are big detours), and also avoiding congestions on the border crossings (especially Evzoni) and the useless toll booths in my country. And that's how that road will end up becoming a motorway, despite it's lower usage, on a global scale it matters pretty well. 

It's a similar story here with the Belgrade - Timisoara connection.


----------



## Arnorian

Yes, freight rail passing through the Vračar tunnel is dangerous, but the government is not really concerned. I think the Bubanj potok-Pančevo section has already been agreed with the Chinese behind closed doors.


----------



## Kumanovari

nikicakica said:


> Here, Orlovača-Straževica.


what about the piece up to the A1?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Kumanovari said:


> what about the piece up to the A1?





The Wild Boy said:


> It was discussed on the Serbian forum here that the part where Azvirt is working on, the part from Tunnel Strazevica to the Interchange with the A1 Motorway would be finished some time next year. They are making progress, but there's still lots of work. Especially with the Avala Interchange, and the tunnel under Rakovica (near Avala Interchange), as you can see on the video above.


----------



## Arnorian

I think the deadline of 01 Mar 2023 will be met.


----------



## tfd543

Is the horgos border crossing being widened? Any info about this ? I didnt come across it.


----------



## Donev_m

As the new bridge at Vinča will be combined with a railway line, do you have any idea about the route of this line between Beli Potok and Pančevo. I mean will it closely follow the motorway route (the Belgrade's Eastern bypass) with a separate tunnel to overcome the hills near the river or it will wind differently through a "S-shape" until it joins the motorway at the bridge location.

And also one more question, is another railway bridge planned on the other side at Batajnica some day in the future? So that Belgrade is connected from both sides with the plains of Vojvodina. Without passing through the city itself of course.


----------



## Arnorian

Donev_m said:


> As the new bridge at Vinča will be combined with a railway line, do you have any idea about the route of this line between Beli Potok and Pančevo. I mean will it closely follow the motorway route (the Belgrade's Eastern bypass) with a separate tunnel to overcome the hills near the river or it will wind differently through a "S-shape" until it joins the motorway at the bridge location.


See here. Railway is marked with a full black line with circles, motorway with double green line.









And here you can see the tunnels in gray. Six tunnel tubes overall.











Donev_m said:


> And also one more question, is another railway bridge planned on the other side at Batajnica some day in the future? So that Belgrade is connected from both sides with the plains of Vojvodina. Without passing through the city itself of course.


There is a plan for another motorway, not railway, at Batajnica, to close the bypass loop (in yellow). It's in the far future, and it's unclear if it will be a full motorway.


----------



## Donev_m

Thanks for the feedback, I saw the graphics later on the previous pages in this thread. 
Regarding Batajnica, I am aware that there will be a motorway bridge, part of the only remaining northern section of the Belgrade's ring then. I was just curious whether there would also be a railway line on that bridge. It will be good to have such but as you mention there is still time until then.


----------



## Arnorian

Not really needed.


----------



## Dyziol84




----------



## Arnorian

Ruma-Šabac motorway.






The road from New Belgrade to A2/A1 interchange.


----------



## Skorpija1979

Koliko kilometara autoputa (uključujući Brzih Putevi npr. Batočina -Kragujevac) Srbija trenutno ima?


----------



## MichiH

English Only


It has come to my attention recently that there are many posts were written in languages other than English. SSC is an international forum and English is the official language for communication, using other languages outside of their home sections is prohibited . The only exception is when the...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Skorpija1979

How many miles of highway (including Expressways, for example Batochina -Kragujevac) do Serbia currently has?


----------



## sponge_bob

Skorpija1979 said:


> How many miles of highway (including Expressways, for example Batochina -Kragujevac) do Serbia currently has?


Far as I remember they reached 1000km a few years ago, you can convert to miles yourself.


----------



## Arnorian

Skorpija1979 said:


> How many miles of highway (including Expressways, for example Batochina -Kragujevac) do Serbia currently has?


936 km of motorway, and 29 km of expressway. And about 180+180 U/C.


----------



## BG_AT

Does anybody know if it is at the moment allowed to enter and exit serbia like transit just with the bulgarian identity card or do i need the bulgarian passport? whats the regulation at the moment?


----------



## Alex_ZR

BG_AT said:


> Does anybody know if it is at the moment allowed to enter and exit serbia like transit just with the bulgarian identity card or do i need the bulgarian passport? whats the regulation at the moment?


Yes, Bulgarian identity card is a valid travel document for Serbia.


----------



## BG_AT

Can i find this information also anywhere in the internet? i couldnt find such information


----------



## Дisiдent

BG_AT said:


> Can i find this information also anywhere in the internet? i couldnt find such information











Visa regime for entering Serbia Bulgaria | Ministry of Foreign Affairs







www.mfa.rs


----------



## Arnorian

A1 Belgrade bypass:






A5 at Kruševac:






A2-Valjevo expressway:


----------



## nikicakica

Part of Zrenjanin bypass to road 12 towards Timisoara was opened yesterday. Length of the section is 3.7km.


----------



## BG_AT

Are there along the autoput/highway from Subotica, to Nis and then towards to the Bulgarian Border hotels or motels, for which you coule give me good feedbacks and advices?
Which one should i choose to sleep?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Robertkc

BG_AT said:


> Are there along the autoput/highway from Subotica, to Nis and then towards to the Bulgarian Border hotels or motels, for which you coule give me good feedbacks and advices?
> Which one should i choose to sleep?


Booking.com is your friend. Embrace it and stop spamming these groups with ridiculous questions that don't belong here FFS


----------



## tfd543

BG_AT said:


> Are there along the autoput/highway from Subotica, to Nis and then towards to the Bulgarian Border hotels or motels, for which you coule give me good feedbacks and advices?
> Which one should i choose to sleep?


In general, you want to be away from the highway if you want it silent. In a pinch, choose one next to the highway. The way to find them is to type hotel or motel in Google maps as you Will see the location better than using booking.com.

Dont choose private properties if you plan to arrive at late night. Better to get a place with a proper reception.

Now we close this OT theme.


----------



## lampsakos21

*In 6 months, the construction of the ring road around Belgrade will be completed *


The ring road around Belgrade is for the citizens of the capital and those who transit through our country, a very important infrastructural project because it will speed up traffic and reduce congestion. The ring road will be completed in 6 months.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Let's see.


----------



## Robertkc

Great - about time and this should keep transit traffic of ALL kinds out of the centre of Belgrade. Hopefully they'll put a traffic light or two onto the existing city centre motorway to essentially turn it in to a boulevard as most brain dead motorists simply follow what GPS/google maps tells them so it needs to more time consuming then taking the bypass as well.


----------



## lampsakos21

*MORAVIAN CORRIDOR E-761:
INTENSIVE routing of Medveđa section 43. km D. Koševi 45. km, 5 September 2022. *


Trstenik-Serbia: INTENSIVE WORK on the alignment of the section of the highway Medveđa (km 43) – Parking lot Donji Koševi (km 44,875) – ODOZGO. Comparative reportage on WORK PROGRESS on August 2 and September 5, 2022. In addition, for the bridge over Zapadni Morava (43rd km, length 654 m), the foundations of the pillars are being laid in the river bed itself and the supporting parts of the pillars, which are on the banks, are shoring. We follow the works on the construction of the E-761 highway near Trstenik and beyond; Trstenik, Donji Koševi stretch, September 5, 2022.





* MORAVIAN CORRIDOR E-761: 
HIGHWAY ROUTE NEAR TRSTENIKA, we are following the works of 44-47 km; 13 Sep 2022 *


3.178 views 14 Σεπ 2022 Trstenik-Serbia: TRACING OF THE MORAVIAN CORRIDOR reached Trstenik, i.e. to the future Trstenik interchange and the longest bridge at 47/48. km corridor. It got really hot on that section, and in addition to the earthworks, the appropriate foundation, insulation, gravel are also being installed, the pillar supports are being reinforced, the separation of the gravel is working hard, and the concrete-base will soon start with concrete. We followed the works and in addition to this, we are preparing a more extensive report with more details and interesting things, and there were some... Trstenik, September 13, 2022. 





* Major works on the construction of the Moravian Corridor between Kraljevo and Vrnjačka Banja *


The second section of the Moravian Corridor, intensive works between Kraljevo and Vrnjačka Banja. 





* The Danube Corridor is being built 
- a road of strategic importance for eastern Serbia *


The Danube Corridor will completely change traffic communication in the eastern part of Serbia, which will result in new investments in tourism and industry. The high-speed road through eastern Serbia will connect Požarevac, Golubac and Veliko Gradište with Corridor X in a length of almost 70 km. 





* Bridge Sremska Rača - Kuzmin | JP "Putevi Srbije" 
 13.09.2022. *






* CONSTRUCTION OF THE SECTION IVERAK 
- LAJKOVAC | JP "Putevi Srbije" 16.09.2022.*









16.09.2022. IZGRADNJA DEONICE IVERAK - LAJKOVAC | JP "Putevi Srbije"







youtu.be





*SURČIN * * 
FIRST ASPHALT COMING SOON,
DEMOLITIONS BEGINS IN VINOGRADSKA *








PRVI ASFALT USKORO, POČELA RUŠENJA U VINOGRADSKOJ


#SURČINNOVIBEOGRAD #SURČINSKAMAGISTRALA #SURČIN #NOVIBEOGRAD #beograd




youtu.be


----------



## smokiboy

BTW, has the Kragujevac-Batočina expressway been completed? This project has been under construction for at least 10 years as far as I know.


----------



## lampsakos21

*News*



> Average speed limit on the highway is activated and works by calculatining average speed between entrance and exit from the highway .
> Penalties for speed excess above 130km/h:
> till 10 km/h 3000 RSD
> 11-20 km/h 5000 RSD
> 21-40 km/h 10000 RSD
> 41-60 km/h 10000-20000 RSD and driving license suspended for 30 days ( perhaps 3 points)
> 61-80km/h 20000-40000 RSD or do 15 days prison Driving license suspended for 3 months and 6 penalty points  81-100km/h 100000-120000 RSD or 30 days prison ,14 penalty points and driving license suspended for 8 months  100km/h and up 120000-140000 RSD and 30-60 days of prison or in case you want to avoid prison you must to pay extra between 240 -360 hours of social service 15 penalty points and suspension of driving license for 9 months
> 
> For residents of the Republic of Serbia they can pay half the price of the penalty if :
> 
> they pay within the first 8 days when the penalty has been given
> is for speed tickets below 40 km/h
> 
> For the foreign drivers : in case they have been given a speed ticket and didnt pay then they will be asked to pay it at the borders when:
> -they exit the country of Serbia
> - or when the next time they will enter the territory of Serbia
> 
> There are some cameras now that they check additionaly to the speed , also if the driver and codriver wears the seatbelt and if the driver is having on his hand the phone.
> 
> One question though : it says something about 150 km/h and that it goes 20 to 30 km less but i couldnt understand well at the beginning of the report
> 
> *Other news:**
> *Stara Pazova main toll station on A1 will get upgraded from the actual 9 toll booths 8 more toll booths(17 in total) of which 3 lanes will be dedicated for ENP tag customers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presevo main toll station on A1 will get from actual 8 toll booths 4 more ( 12 in total)
> Dimitrovgrad main toll station on the highway Nis- Bulgarian border ( Dimitrovgrad ) will have from the actual 8 toll booths , 4 more ( 12 in total)  Refering at some upgrades and additions of extra lanes for some exits along the A1 highway in order to compensate some traffic congestion at some exit points
> Obrenovac main toll station on highway A2 “Milos Veliki” will have from the actual 14 toll booths will have 8 more  Then they say something about safety for school kids on road and news useful infos about avoiding accidnets and new methods of charging electric cars’ batteries wirelessly from specific chargers that are placed on asphalt .


 All photos are property of Emisija Veze 

  p.s. please feel free to correct me or comment if you find any mistake or new info that i didnt type here . 
Source:


----------



## nikicakica

smokiboy said:


> BTW, has the Kragujevac-Batočina expressway been completed? This project has been under construction for at least 10 years as far as I know.


Well, not quite. First ~1km from A1 is still 1+1, just recently project for reconstruction of interchange with A1 has been finished. Also, section through Batočina isn't really an expressway, there is 50km/h limit and a roundabout. There is also another roundabout near Žirovnica.


----------



## The Wild Boy

nikicakica said:


> Well, not quite. First ~1km from A1 is still 1+1, just recently project for reconstruction of interchange with A1 has been finished. Also, section through Batočina isn't really an expressway, there is 50km/h limit and a roundabout. There is also another roundabout near Žirovnica.


There also seems to be another roundabout near the village Zirovnica.

I honestly don't know why Serbia has started favoring expressways with roundabouts. It's a stupid thing, since you get to drive 80 - 100 km/h and then you have to slow down to 50 or 40 because of a roundabout. I do understand that it's much cheaper to build it like that, and then have the interchanges be built at a later date, but to me it's a bad decision. I would build an express road the way it is meant to be, with proper grade - separated interchanges.

I'd assume they would make the entire expressway towards Kragujevac completely grade - separated when they build the Kragujevac bypass towards the A5 motorway under construction.


Anyways, is there anything new on the Pozarevac - Golubac express road? As far as i know the part with the A1 motorway connection is under construction, there was some good progress, but on open street map that part is not shown as under construction.


----------



## Arnorian

Požarevac-Golubac is going well. I passed the building sites last weekend when I was going for a visit to the Ram fortress and grilled catfish at Gradište.


















About the roundabout at Žirovnica on the Batočina-Kragujevac expressway, the original plan had a full interchange. Its construction even started, entrance and exit lanes were constructed, but then they were literally scrapped. In all likelihood the owner of the tile retail company that is right at the planned interchange paid off somebody to change the plan, because a full interchange would cut off the main entrance of his company from the expressway. There are even statements from the planning people several years earlier that a roundabout at that location is out of question, for safety reasons.

I think that expressways with roundabout are fine for some routes, like for A1-Golubac, but I think they are a mistake for others, like Ruma-Novi Sad, or Batočina-Kragujevac that will have higher traffic.


----------



## Adrian.02

Another thing I noticed which sadly has not improved since last year: The lack of anti-glare systems on the A1 motorway... 
EDIT: I am talking solely about the Preševo-Smederevo section.

It is quite dangerous to drive at night, especially in the rain, and I can't understand why they haven't installed at least some type of mesh, as they do on the hungarian motorways...
Still, I appreciate that the Serbian Road Company is constantly working to improve the driving quality on the A1, by asphalting sections which were damaged, and so on(OFF: Unlike their counterparts in NMK...The North Macedonian A1 was a disappointment to drive on this year).


----------



## Arnorian

They finally got to adding the hard shoulder on the two short sections that lacked it on A1.

Here's the current situation on A5 and A2. Finished in blue, groundworks started in yellow, not started in magenta.


----------



## kostas97

How about the recently proposed A2 segment from Arilje to the south (towards Boljare)?


----------



## Arnorian

kostas97 said:


> How about the recently proposed A2 segment from Arilje to the south (towards Boljare)?


Hasn't started yet.


----------



## Festin

Perhaps a strange question, but how does the speed measurement work on the serbian highways? Some years ago, I know there were talks about that they recorded you when you passed one highway toll, and then check when you arrived to the next one. And if the averge speed was too high compared to the speed allowed, you would get fined.

But does it mean that the traffic police will be waiting at the next toll to see who got fined, or is that something that will also be shown up at the border checks?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Festin said:


> Perhaps a strange question, but how does the speed measurement work on the serbian highways? Some years ago, I know there were talks about that they recorded you when you passed one highway toll, and then check when you arrived to the next one. And if the averge speed was too high compared to the speed allowed, you would get fined.
> 
> But does it mean that the traffic police will be waiting at the next toll to see who got fined, or is that something that will also be shown up at the border checks?


I have myself seen police stationed at certain toll booths, either at motorway exit toll booths, or say where a tolled motorway ends (eg. going towards Belgrade).

But i too don't know how exactly one gets fined, but i do know that if you drive faster than the average speed it takes to get from toll booth A to toll booth B you should get fined.

I don't think it's getting fined at border checks, because how would people living in Serbia get fined... surely they won't wait for them to get out of the country to fine them


----------



## Arnorian

It's unclear how it will work on foreign cars. For locals the motorway authority will pass the license plate and the report to the traffic police to issue a fine.


----------



## Robertkc

Arnorian said:


> It's unclear how it will work on foreign cars. For locals the motorway authority will pass the license plate and the report to the traffic police to issue a fine.


Is there any known date from when this is going to take effect?


----------



## Arnorian

Robertkc said:


> Is there any known date from when this is going to take effect?


From 15 Oct. In all 56 cameras on all the motorways. They will be used to calculate the average speed, not the motorway ramp. There will be used to issue tickets for not wearing a seatbelt (even in the back seat) and using a cell phone too.






Kazne za prekoračenje brzine na autoputu stizaće na kućnu adresu i PAPRENE SU! Ovo je detaljan spisak: Pojas obavezan čak i ako sedite NA ZADNJEM SEDIŠTU


Vozači koji od 15. oktobra na autoputu od Beograda do Niša budu vozili "samo" 150 kilometara na sat moraće da plate kazne za prekoračenje brzine i do 60.000 dinara!




www.blic.rs


----------



## Robertkc

Let's see how long they manage to send all those fines to people's home addresses - Putovi Srbija will have people rioting outside their offices if they think they can send 60,000rsd of fines for driving 150km/h all the way from Belgrade to NIs.


----------



## Arnorian

Robertkc said:


> Let's see how long they manage to send all those fines to people's home addresses - Putovi Srbija will have people rioting outside their offices if they think they can send 60,000rsd of fines for driving 150km/h all the way from Belgrade to NIs.


Motorway authority has nothing to do with the fines. They will be sent out by the police. If you want to contest the fine you go in front of the judge. And if the judge has clear evidence you drove faster than the limit, which the time stamped pictures will be, you have no way out. Most people just pay the fine, as you get a 50% discount if you do it within 8 days. And you are quite welcome to riot in front of a police station, if you dare. And certainly, Serbia is not the only place where fines are a significant source of income for the police and the state.


----------



## vadimz

For the interchanges/roundabouts on the expressways there is compact solution: overpassed roudnabout.


----------



## vadimz

PS: The important feature is that expensive overpass can be postponed: you just build roundabout, reserve terrain for the future overpass and that's it.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Arnorian said:


> using a cell phone too


Does this mean talking and using cell phone while driving, for both driver and front passenger, or only for the driver?

This move will certainly make the motorways in Serbia way safer, people will actually have to pay fines if they drove faster than the average speed. Will there be some % of tolerance? Like I would surely not drive on a motorway section if it has a stupid 80 or 100 km/h speed limit (unless of course bad asphalt, works, etc..) on a section that is made for double or triple that (110 - 130 km/h).




vadimz said:


> PS: The important feature is that expensive overpass can be postponed: you just build roundabout, reserve terrain for the future overpass and that's it.


Yep, that's the way Serbia should go too. But this being Balkans, you can of course expect scenarios as described above, expropriation issues with a given "X" property, and what not.


----------



## Arnorian

Only driver for the cell phone, of course.


----------



## Arnorian

A1 Belgrade bypass from the Beli potok tunnel westwards.


----------



## Arnorian

A2 Pakovraće-Požega.


----------



## Arnorian

The old carriageway on A1 Belgrade bypass from Orlovača interchange to Ostružnica bridge is being repaved.






Asphalting has finally commenced on the eastern end of A5.


----------



## Arnorian

Boring of the Fruška gora tunnel on the Ruma (A3) to Novi Sad (A1) expressway has commenced.


----------



## smokiboy

I thought they started that some six months ago, or maybe it was only preparation works.


----------



## sponge_bob

smokiboy said:


> I thought they started that some six months ago, or maybe it was only preparation works.


Looks like they prepared the tunnel mouths and launch pads...now the tunnel proper.


----------



## Arnorian

A2 Pakovraće-Požega.


----------



## Skorpija1979

Will the route of New Belgrade to Surcin be built in the profile of a highway, or is it a "Expressway"?. According to my information, the opening should take place by the end of this year.


----------



## Дisiдent

Skorpija1979 said:


> Will the route of New Belgrade to Surcin be built in the profile of a highway, or is it a "Expressway"?. According to my information, the opening should take place by the end of this year.


City expressway.
3x3 80km/h


----------



## sponge_bob

Arnorian said:


> A2 Pakovraće-Požega.


5 years since that contract was signed and it still looks a year away from opening.  









Potpisan komercijalni ugovor za auto-put Preljina–Požega


Komercijalni ugovor za izgradnju novog auto-puta u Srbiji, od Preljine do Požege na Koridoru 11, vredan 450 miliona evra, potpisan je u Budimpešti na samitu Kine i 16 zemalja Centralne i Istočne Evrope.




www.rts.rs


----------



## Arnorian

No way it's finished in a year. Two years minimum.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Seems the biggest hurdle is in the tunnels. I wasn't expecting them to take so long on that... 
They seem to have ramped up the ground works tho, so that is a plus.


----------



## Arnorian

A1 Belgrade bypass. I think the deadline of 01 Apr 2023 is realistic.


----------



## sun20

Any news about motorways Beograd-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad & Beograd-Vrsac?


----------



## Arnorian

sun20 said:


> Any news about motorways Beograd-Zrenjanin-Novi Sad & Beograd-Vrsac?


Nothing new. I think both projects will be on hold for now, as there are rumors China rejected a demand to refinance loans worth 4bn.


----------



## Дisiдent

I think Zrenjanin will be a priority because of the massive Chinese investment in the area.


----------



## Arnorian

A5 from Kruševac to Pojate.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Arnorian said:


> A5 from Kruševac to Pojate.


So this could be the first section of A5 that will open, i assume sometime in the first part of next year?

What will be the second section of A5 to open, and when?

When will A5 be estimated to be completed up until Vrnjacka Banja?

Also, i heard on the Serbian forum about some new kind of a road towards Kopaonik, but i saw multiple routes and suggestions. Which route is the most likely to be built? I'd like to see at least a fast - road towards Kopaonik, as that would benefit much for the tourism there.

Some old maps show an express road planned towards Novi Pazar. Will this be the new road towards Kopaonik, or? In this case i would try to link the express road coming from Kragujevac with the one set to go towards Novi Pazar, so it at least forms a direct connection.


----------



## Arnorian

On A5 Pojate-Kruševac should open next year, then Preljina-Adrani should open in 2024. I think it's realistic to expect the remaining middle part to be opened in early 2026.

I don't know anything about a new road towards Kopaonik. And don't give much credence to these maps. They are way too optimistic, bordering on delusional.


----------



## Arnorian

A1 Belgrade bypass, from the Bubanj Potok interchange to Avala interchange (north to south, then east to west).


----------



## keber

Will bypass be finished until summer 2023 so to finish this construction under 5 years after initial announcement? A lot of work is still to be done according to video.


----------



## Arnorian

keber said:


> Will bypass be finished until summer 2023 so to finish this construction under 5 years after initial announcement? A lot of work is still to be done according to video.


The deadline is 01 April. We'll see. I think it's possible. They are getting ready to cover the remainder of the tunnel with beams. After that they can recover it with soil and do the internal work in parallel. Should be doable in four months. When the contract was announced for this section end of 2022 was the deadline, so a couple of months lateness is not terrible.


----------



## threo2k

This ring road has just taken so ridiculously long amount of time...


----------



## Дisiдent

3rd shift on A5 🥂 💘


----------



## The Wild Boy

What are the chances that they will finish at least the section towards Krusevac ahead of time? I've seen the videos from this section, and there's a lot of progress, things are going very fast. Asphalting is non - stop, they are working to get this done as quick as possible. I'm impressed from the works here so far. If only A2 would go as fast like this... (I understand that the terrain and geology there are more harsh).


----------



## Arnorian

They will likely open Pojate-Makrešane section first, as the two interchanges at Kruševac are not ready.


----------



## Arnorian

Ruma-Šabac motorway/expressway:


----------



## Arnorian

A5 newly announced deadlines.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Contract signing for A5: "New highway in less than 4 years": Commercial contract signed to build Morava Corridor

The contract was signed in December 2019, to be completed in 'less than 4 years', i.e. earlier than December 2023. Now your map shows 2024 and 2025.

What is the cause of all these delays with motorway construction in Serbia? It seems that the Chinese-executed projects aren't exactly going at break-neck speed either.


----------



## Arnorian

Chinese projects are often late to start, but then run on schedule. A5 is running late on both. I do not take the deadlines given officially seriously. Or that announced project will start at all. The current Serbian government runs of lying, and the stupid populace likes being lied to.

Another factor is the corruption. When graft is involved, and with A5 it certainly is, the authorities are not really able to complain when the project is behind schedule.


----------



## stickedy

I am surprised that Krusevac bypass takes that long since it's more or less just an upgrade from 1x2 to 2x2, just adding a second carriageway and building some bridges. Maybe there were some problems with expropriation?


----------



## sponge_bob

I thought this was a Bechtel/Turkish consortium. The Chinese are way late west of that, SW of Cacak.


Arnorian said:


> A5 newly announced deadlines.


Even with delays and the mountain motorway in the far SW not under construction yet this is still one of the largest active programmes in Europe with ~300km+ under construction I would estimate.


----------



## Arnorian

stickedy said:


> I am surprised that Krusevac bypass takes that long since it's more or less just an upgrade from 1x2 to 2x2, just adding a second carriageway and building some bridges. Maybe there were some problems with expropriation?


The expropriation was finished long ago. They are simply not in a hurry.



sponge_bob said:


> I thought this was a Bechtel/Turkish consortium. The Chinese are way late west of that, SW of Cacak.


It is Bechtel/Enka. Considering how rough the terrain is on Prelina-Požega the works are going nicely. Although there was a delay in staring the works.


----------



## sponge_bob

I cannot quite remember the details but was there not a contract given to _someone_ to build a major road on the Cacak/Pozega-Uzice axis, what is the story with that now and is it to reach the BiH boundary or stop west of Uzice.


Arnorian said:


> It is Bechtel/Enka.


----------



## Arnorian

sponge_bob said:


> I cannot quite remember the details but was there not a contract given to _someone_ to build a major road on the Cacak/Pozega-Uzice axis, what is the story with that now and is it to reach the BiH boundary or stop west of Uzice.


Preljina-Požega is the Chinese, so is Požega-Duga Poljana, which hasn't started yet. Požega-Mačkat-BH border expressway hasn't been tendered out, as far as I know.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Apparently this is the new route that was chosen.

Source:





Does this mean now that the SMT will actually get extended all the way to Pancevo, instead of building a motorway connection and creating a whole circular ring road around Belgrade?









We can see how the Ovca interchange is planned to look like. This can only mean that for now they eventually will extend the SMT up to Pancevo. That may end up looking something like this:









And on top of that, if they do actually do this, and not a proper motorway circular ring road, then we may see this connection to the A1 also realized in this way:









Which would not be the best solution, but it would actually be a much cheaper solution. This would just attract and shift local traffic, and international transiting traffic will just use the Belgrade bypass that is set to be finished by next year.

Something like these would've been nice:









But i understand that all of this is wishful thinking and that alone for the Belgrade - Zrenjanin motorway it will take years until we actually see construction occur. Maybe next elections... It's a common tactic of SNS to promise project for many years in a row, and only deliver them before elections, so no surprise here.


I don't mind the new route for the Belgrade - Zrenjanin motorway, however they should also assure it connects well with A1 motorway near Novi Sad. The current plans are just very messy, and they include a double - trumpet interchange and a whole other messed - up interchange which what looks to me like a trumpet interchange. The Novi Sad South Interchange should just be a proper cloverleaf interchange with ramps on the side, much like the other 2 cloverleaf interchanges already existing, and that would be the best way to connect Novi Sad with a motorway to Zrenjanin.

Here's what's currently planned:










And even i can do a better job that most of the planners (who to no surprise have been employed to these jobs by having connection with the governing political parties):









And for last, even through for me the whole Belgrade - Zrenjanin - Novi Sad motorway project seemed very useless, throughout years and upon further looking i have realized that there are quite a lot of decently sized villages around the route of where the motorway is supposed to go through, plus the Chinese seem to have planned several factories along the route of that motorway (which from what i heard was actually the main reason why it got it's route changed). So it certainly isn't some kind of useless motorway project, but it is being kept as a reserve card in the politicians pocket and only pulled out when needed (before elections).


----------



## Arnorian

It's still undecided about the closing of the motorway bypass abound Belgrade into a ring. A map with the route of the northern section and a bridge over the Danube at Batajnica has been seen, but that is in the far future. Even the Bubanj potok-Pančevo section is no longer talked about.


----------



## Дisiдent

City highway New Belgrade - Surčin which connects Belgrade with A2...


----------



## Skorpija1979

How many km of motorway or which sections are planned to be completed or released for traffic in Serbia the next year 2023?


----------



## Arnorian

Skorpija1979 said:


> How many km of motorway or which sections are planned to be completed or released for traffic in Serbia the next year 2023?


A1 Belgrade bypass Resnik-Bubanj potok 7km
A5 Pojate-Koševi 26 km
A? Ruma-Šabac 21 km
A? Kuzmin-Sremska Rača 17km

In total 71km.

The minister has announced A2 Pakovraće-Požega will be finished too, but I think that is a fantasy.


----------



## Arnorian

Construction of the Danube bridge on the Ruma-Novi Sad expressway, connecting A1 and A3..


----------



## Arnorian

Turkish truck backing off from the toxic ammonia mist coming from a leaking overturned rail car, on the A4 near Pirot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607167730624651264


----------



## The Wild Boy

Ammonia is VERY Deadly when consumed for a prolonged time.

There was a similar situation with an old lady in my neighborhood, i will explain that in the roadside rest area thread.


----------



## Дisiдent

Arnorian said:


> Turkish truck backing off from the toxic ammonia mist coming from a leaking overturned rail car, on the A4 near Pirot.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607167730624651264


Sadly one truck driver from Turkey died in this accident...


----------



## The Wild Boy

The Wild Boy said:


> Traffic situation in and around Pirot right now:
> View attachment 4352952
> 
> 
> I think traffic is diverted on the local roads starting from here. From this point, towards Pirot the A4 motorway is closed to traffic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352959
> 
> 
> And here's the situation at Pirot, on the other side of the motorway.
> 
> 
> So as far as I'm aware this whole route of 35km of motorway is closed to traffic:
> View attachment 4352964


----------



## Дisiдent

A5
What are these for?


----------



## sponge_bob

Дisiдent said:


> A5
> What are these for?


Fog. They are jersey barrier segments with a hivis net strung between them so that haul traffic does not drive near the edge.


----------



## Arnorian

Edit: Removed. I will not be posting here again.


----------



## threo2k

🤣🤣 and why do you also show map of kosovo and right side of bosnia? You`re a funny guy


----------



## Arnorian

threo2k said:


> 🤣🤣 and why do you also show map of kosovo and right side of bosnia? You`re a funny guy


Why not? This is the area that is interesting to our subforum.


----------



## Bastiaan85

It's quite politically suggestive, a bit like showing Belarus, Crimea and Eastern Ukraine on a map of the Russian motorways.


----------



## Arnorian

Bastiaan85 said:


> It's quite politically suggestive, a bit like showing Belarus, Crimea and Eastern Ukraine on a map of the Russian motorways.


Borders on the map between the three countries are clearly international, and the countries are labeled under their own flags. So I don't see a problem.


----------



## Дisiдent

Bastiaan85 said:


> It's quite politically suggestive, a bit like showing Belarus, Crimea and Eastern Ukraine on a map of the Russian motorways.


But it is not a new thing, check the structure of our section, which is exactly the same and it has to do with the fact that once the old Balkan or Ex-Yu sub-forum I can't remember was divided into sub-forums, Montenegro and RS subforums were opened as part of Serbian section. 
As for Kosovo, yes we consider it part of Serbia, just like our constitution and government and majority of world countries.
So yes, this map is relevant to our section, for which it was primarily made and which includes those exact regions. 

//end of political off topic


----------



## Bastiaan85

Nobody was saying it wasn't new, nobody was saying it wasn't relevant. I can fully understand why you would arrange a map like this, but the question was raised 'why not' and I gave an (quite obvious) argument for that specifically. As we also don't continue using maps that were 100 years old, as time marches on sometimes with new insights we implement things differently. Just my 2 cents but in this day and age I would opt for a different arrangement.


----------



## zelenec1

Bastiaan85 said:


> It's quite politically suggestive, a bit like showing Belarus, Crimea and Eastern Ukraine on a map of the Russian motorways.


It is not quite, but direct wish, to be that in real. This is direct political aspect and is not with the rules of SC forum. Where is admin?


----------



## EAUSERB

There is nothing questionable, it's a map of countries and entities where Serbs&Montenegrins are a majority (and thus territories represented equally in the Serbian speaking subforum, comparable to how Cyprus is represented in the Hellenic cosmos part of the Greek subforum or Austria in the German speaking forum, or as you guessed it, how the K entity is represented in the Albanian speaking forum) and of course that includes the disputed entity which is not a member of the UN, but whose status is instead clearly defined as part of the active UN resolution 1244, for which the USA and UK voted, but ironically China didn't. If someone minds active UN resolutions voted for by Washington and London, then that same person has no legimitacy to talk about Crimea and opposite, there are no double standards. Yet, even if we do consider that entity as a separate country, Serbian is still an official language there in their system, so once again, there is nothing questionable.

end of OT//


----------



## The Wild Boy

Did the president just mention a motorway connection to Prohor Pčinski Monastery? 

Are there some new dreams (new road corridors)? Because it seems so. 

All the jokes aside, a new road (doesn't even need to be a road reserved for motor vehicles) that can provide a quicker acess to the border crossing point near Prohor Pčinski Monastery with my country would be a nice thing. This border crossing is actually used, especially when there are large queues and long traffic jams on the Preševo border crossing. Taking the 233 road in Serbia is actually a longer detour, and it is the longest detour when trying to take the Preševo border crossing point. On our side the road has a slightly better alignment, and on the Serbian side the road has several serpentines which means slower speed... 

Having an improved, better and faster alternative to the Preševo border crossing, especially when it's congested would be nice. It seems that the shared border crossing points which they tried to implement aren't helping much in solving those issues.


----------



## Adrian.02

^
They should better open the parallel border crossings with Preševo, because, as one can clearly notice on the map, Sopot in NMK is very close to Serbia, while Miratovac (SRB) and Lojane (NMK) could easily be reconnected.

I could say the same about the border between Romania and Serbia: More (local) border crossings should be opened.


----------



## fru

Adrian.02 said:


> ^
> They should better open the parallel border crossings with Preševo, because, as one can clearly notice on the map, Sopot in NMK is very close to Serbia, while Miratovac (SRB) and Lojane (NMK) could easily be reconnected.
> 
> I could say the same about the border between Romania and Serbia: More (local) border crossings should be opened.


In the case of the border crossing between Miratovac and Lojane it will be get even harder to reopen it as it lays between two Albanian inhabitated villages/areas. Despite the current situation with long queues especially in seasonal times, it seems that slowering of the local economy there is still prioritized. Of course there are more challenges with maintaining small borders all over the country (financial, staff etc.).

P.S. whoever calls for OT: I'm describing the situation of this border crossing!
-end of potential OT-


----------



## Bastiaan85

EAUSERB said:


> end of OT//





Дisiдent said:


> //end of political off topic





fru said:


> P.S. whoever calls for OT: I'm describing the situation of this border crossing!
> -end of potential OT-


In the last few posts there's a peculiar expression of hypersensitivity with OT commenting that I don't recognise from other topics, is this some kind of strict policy of this topic or did some incident occur around this? I hope somebody dares to answer to such a blatant OT question


----------



## belerophon

For me the planning of motorways is always a political issue. To serve all parts of an country might not be necessary by traffic, but it is political suicide to leave some regions behind. Same is for crossborder connections. And it has implications. I listened to a discussion in german public radio about the question of issuing passports and offer government services in eastern ukraine. The government in kiev decided to stop paying pensions to people in the russian controlled zone. But the authors pointed out, that by that move people are forced to seek help in Russia. Georgia kept control over Adjara because they made concessions and served the people there. So they questioned if it is wise to cut such money transfer to other regions they want to control in south ossetia and so on.

For me long time ago it occured like a way to interconnect the serbian speaking community with motorways and interconnect the economy. This building of motorways is not to discuss without politics. And it is good to acknowledge these implications, no matter if you like it or not. For now it is a slower but peaceful way to connect the serbian speaking community. And it is a legal way. 

Wish serbia would have started this kind of offensive without tanks in the first place. But as i travelled the balkans it occured to me: People have mistrust every now and then, but to make war it needs politicians.


----------

